# The Kourtney Kardashian & Scott Disick Thread



## Swanky

Cont. . .

This thread is for news and gossip only.  It's not reserved only for negative news or only positive news.   

*Please do not have personal chats in this thread and please discuss her show in our TV forum. *

Remain respectful at all times, if  you aren't talking directly about Kourt + family, then it doesn't belong.   NO personal comments about/to members in this thread and we highly  recommending using the Ignore User function.

Previous thread here.


----------



## Sasha2012

Pregnant Kourtney Kardashian held her daughter Penelope in her lap for a family helicopter ride to the Hamptons on Saturday.

The expecting 35-year-old and her toddler - who turns 2 next month - waved as their aerial transport lifted off the heliport at New York's East River Piers.

The brunette socialite - due in December - was dressed down in a black T-shirt and striped harem trousers as she escorted her daughter and four-year-old son Mason.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-helicopter-ride-Hamptons.html#ixzz35ykPOXcU


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow I can't believe penny is almost 2 already it seems like she just had her yesterday. So is mason 4 or 5 then? I wonder if she's going to settle down more permanently for him to start school?  I know the k's don't really value education but I feel like out of all of them two kollege kourt would be the most likely to actually make her kids go to school. I could see khloe making her kids go to school but she doesn't have any yet.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Mason looks like such a sweetie, I hope he interacts with other kids.


----------



## Swanky

Both the kids are so cute IMO!!


----------



## AEGIS

....yeah I don't find her kids cute lol
but they look happy and well cared for and that's what's important.
are there pics of Penny smiling? people say Norf never smiles but idk if I see pics of HennyPenny smiling either.


----------



## pixiejenna

Penny always seems to have Scott's scowl in every pic


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Penelope never looks amused and I love it. 

Kourtney's style leaves a lot to be desired (as usual) but her face looks younger and fresher than it has in a while. Pregnancy suits her.


----------



## zen1965

aegis said:


> ....yeah i don't find her kids cute lol
> but they look happy and well cared for and that's what's important.



+1


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> ....*yeah I don't find her kids cute lol
> but they look happy and well cared for and that's what's important.*
> are there pics of Penny smiling? people say Norf never smiles but idk if I see pics of HennyPenny smiling either.



Feel the same way.


----------



## labelwhore04

Penny isnt "stereotypical baby type of cute" but there's something about her that i find adorable, i think its the facial expressions.


----------



## Midge S

Penelope is like Grumpy cat - from a cat perspective he's pretty goofy looking, but his expressions still slay.


----------



## Sarni

Midge S said:


> Penelope is like Grumpy cat - from a cat perspective he's pretty goofy looking, but his expressions still slay.




Hahaha so true!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AEGIS said:


> ....*yeah I don't find her kids cute lol
> but they look happy and well cared for and that's what's important.*
> are there pics of Penny smiling? people say Norf never smiles but idk if I see pics of HennyPenny smiling either.



Agree, 1000%


----------



## Pazdzernika

OMG, Mason is adorbs! I'm watching the episode now - he's such a little grown up.  He's a sweet, tiny, articulate person. You can tell he loves his little sister. Dear god, I hope he turns out all right.

ETA: Live shot of P smiling! She was amused at Mase racing with Bruce. The show needs more of that instead of fake drams and whiny, vocal fry voices.


----------



## .pursefiend.

AEGIS said:


> ....yeah I don't find her kids cute lol
> but they look happy and well cared for and that's what's important.
> are there pics of Penny smiling? people say Norf never smiles but idk if I see pics of HennyPenny smiling either.



Me either 



Midge S said:


> Penelope is like Grumpy cat - from a cat perspective he's pretty goofy looking, but his expressions still slay.


----------



## AEGIS

well glad to see i'm not alone. i thought i was the only one lol


----------



## nooch

AEGIS said:


> well glad to see i'm not alone. i thought i was the only one lol



Lemme put it this way, sometimes babies are so ugly they're cute. I also like the penelope grumpy cat comparison.


----------



## Jayne1

AEGIS said:


> ....yeah I don't find her kids cute lol


They're cute in the way that all kids are cute and all kids act cute. Not more so, just the same.


----------



## tatsu_k

Maison and P look very much alike and sometimes its not a good thing for sister and brother, cause a boy can look too girly or visa versa. In this situation, i think P looks more boyish. Maison is really cute, when Penny is ,,, lets just hope she will get pretty as she gets older


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> well glad to see i'm not alone. i thought i was the only one lol




No, definitely not alone. I personally just didn't want to be jumped all over by saying anything "negative" about children/babies.  I've seen how that's gone before in these threads. But I was more than happy to jump in once I saw your comment lol


----------



## smilerr

I think both of her children are adorable


----------



## Pazdzernika

tatsu_k said:


> Maison and P look very much alike and sometimes its not a good thing for sister and brother, cause a boy can look too girly or visa versa. In this situation, i think P looks more boyish. Maison is really cute, when Penny is ,,, lets just hope she will get pretty as she gets older




If anyone remembers the early seasons of KUWTK Kendall wasn't exactly the cutest kid.  She really surprised me once she hit 16/17.


----------



## zippie

Pazdzernika said:


> If anyone remembers the early seasons of KUWTK Kendall wasn't exactly the cutest kid.  She really surprised me once she hit 16/17.


 
I always thought Kendall was cute, funny how we all have different opinions about what we think is cute or ugly.  I think Kourtney's kids are pretty unfortunate looking.


----------



## AEGIS

So I am watching KUWTK and Kort says she wanted 2 more kids [this was before she announced she was pregnant] and Scott says she doesn't take her birth control.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> So I am watching KUWTK and Kort says she wanted 2 more kids [this was before she announced she was pregnant] *and Scott says she doesn't take her birth control*.





i think that is obvious scott!!!


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> i think that is obvious scott!!!




I am saying why does he act shocked about the number of kids they want? Is this a surprise to him as well? She picked a weird sperm donor.  At least when Halle did it she got a male model who at one point was the highest paid male model in the world.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> *I am saying why does he act shocked about the number of kids they want? *Is this a surprise to him as well? She picked a weird sperm donor.  At least when Halle did it she got a male model who at one point was the highest paid male model in the world.





oh ITA with you!!   if he knows she wants more kids AND is not taking any BC - then he should not dip his wick if that is not what he wants.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Pazdzernika said:


> If anyone remembers the early seasons of KUWTK Kendall wasn't exactly the cutest kid.  She really surprised me once she hit 16/17.



Kylie too. They really have grown into some pretty girls.. even kylie with her inflated lips


----------



## NYCBelle

Fake rat story...if they want to see a real rat take the NYC subway. That was a pet store rat


----------



## AEGIS

Pazdzernika said:


> If anyone remembers the early seasons of KUWTK Kendall wasn't exactly the cutest kid.  She really surprised me once she hit 16/17.



They had really low hairlines.


----------



## Pazdzernika

AEGIS said:


> They had really low hairlines.




Yes, it was unfortunate. Teresa Giudice feels their pain.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Kourt's house is beautiful, but why are they showing on TV that there are rats in the house?  They haven't moved it yet so maybe they came in because it was unoccupied.


----------



## Alexenjie

AEGIS said:


> I am saying why does he act shocked about the number of kids they want? Is this a surprise to him as well? She picked a weird sperm donor.  At least when Halle did it she got a male model who at one point was the highest paid male model in the world.


I've always gotten the feeling that Kourtney does whatever she wants without really consulting Scott. I could be totally wrong but it's the vibe I get from their relationship.


----------



## bag-princess

Alexenjie said:


> I've always gotten the feeling that Kourtney does whatever she wants without really consulting Scott. I could be totally wrong but it's the vibe I get from their relationship.




yea - the hand that pulls the purse strings rule the world!


----------



## Alexenjie

bag-princess said:


> yea - the hand that pulls the purse strings rule the world!


The money thing probably does make a big difference but also I think whoever cares the least in a relationship has more power than the one who cares more. I never feel like Kourtney is madly in love with Scott, it's why I think she will never marry him. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## bag-princess

Alexenjie said:


> The money thing probably does make a big difference but also I think whoever cares the least in a relationship has more power than the one who cares more. I never feel like Kourtney is madly in love with Scott, it's why I think she will never marry him. Just my opinion, of course.





i don't think he is madly in love with her either - which is why he is not always down on bended knee begging for her hand in marriage.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

The Hamptons. (June 30)


----------



## labelwhore04

Alexenjie said:


> The money thing probably does make a big difference but also I think whoever cares the least in a relationship has more power than the one who cares more. I never feel like Kourtney is madly in love with Scott, it's why I think she will never marry him. Just my opinion, of course.



They seem like they're just comfortable with eachother. They have kids, they get along decently well but it's meh, no real sparks.


----------



## redney

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> The Hamptons. (June 30)



Mics for filming are on.


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> They seem like they're just comfortable with eachother. They have kids, they get along decently well but it's meh, no real sparks.



....yeah that's how I'd describe them too


----------



## Sasha2012

She confirmed that she's expecting baby number three just weeks ago.

And now that the cat's out of the bag, Kourtney Kardashian has ditched the baggy sweaters and is proudly displaying her tiny baby bump as she makes the most of the glorious summer weather.

On Monday, the 35-year-old put her best fashionable foot forward as she headed out to lunch with visiting sister Kim Kardashian at 75 Main in the celebrity vacation spot of Southampton, New York.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-ensemble-outing-Hamptons.html#ixzz36Aci80nc


----------



## berrydiva

I really like the color of Kourtney's bag.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Catching a movie on Monday (June 30) in the Hamptons, N.Y.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks comfortable


----------



## Kenyanqn

Sasha2012 said:


> She confirmed that she's expecting baby number three just weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> And now that the cat's out of the bag, Kourtney Kardashian has ditched the baggy sweaters and is proudly displaying her tiny baby bump as she makes the most of the glorious summer weather.
> 
> 
> 
> On Monday, the 35-year-old put her best fashionable foot forward as she headed out to lunch with visiting sister Kim Kardashian at 75 Main in the celebrity vacation spot of Southampton, New York.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-ensemble-outing-Hamptons.html#ixzz36Aci80nc




Funny how in the middle pic all you see in the background is a bunch of iPhones taking their pics smh


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## Swanky

I'm surprised in 2014 people are so hung up on them not being married.  They both seem to be getting whatever they want from the other.  With all the divorce in her family I can't say I blame her for not being excited to run down the aisle w/ him.

I'm old fashioned personally, but I get that what's right for me isn't best for everyone.


----------



## dr.pepper

Agreed. They certainly have the healthiest relationship of anyone on the show. 

It's clear Kourt's parents' divorce really messed with her. 

I think both kids are very cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Tracy Anderson Gym on Tuesday (July 1) in the Hamptons, New York.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's had some troubles with boyfriend Scott Disick and allegedly threw him out of their Hamptons rental for partying too much recently.

But all appears to have been smoothed over as Kourtney Kardashian enjoyed a leisurely boat ride with the father of her children in the Hamptons on Tuesday.

Also joining the pregnant 35-year-old on board were the couple's four-year-old son Mason, her mom Kris Jenner and sister Kendall Jenner as a crew filmed it all for their latest reality series, Kourtney & Khloe Take The Hamptons.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...espite-recent-reports-rift.html#ixzz36H4umLok


----------



## Sasha2012

Looks like they had fun.


via Daily Mail


----------



## Swanky

Mason and Kourt look a lot alike when they're squealing down the slide!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mason is adorbs.


----------



## JazzyJaz

These pictures from the carnival are so cute.


----------



## Swanky

*




*

*A summer fit for a Lord! Scott Disick shares his list of essential items for the season... but they'll set you back more than $450K*

He has never been shy about parading his love of fine things. 

And now Scott Disick has shared his list of 'summer essentials' - and they don't come cheap.

The 31-year-old posted pictures of the items - which include a Lamborghini and Rolex watch - to his Snupps account, and together they total more than $450,000.






Living large: Scott Disick shared his list of summer essentials on social media app Snupps, and the items, including a Lamborghini (pictured) total more than $450K   

The most expensive item on the list is a Lamborghini Aventador sports car, which retails for around $400,000.

Scott, who is known for his extensive collection of fancy cars, is regularly seen driving a white version of the luxury vehicle around town.

The reality star is believed to own more than ten expensive vehicles, including a Lamborghini Murcielago, a Ferrari and a Rolls-Royce Phantom Drophead Coupe.

Doesn't hold back: The most expensive item on the list is a Lamborghini Aventador sports car, which retails for around $400,000





Time after time: Scott's Rolex Yacht-Master II watch in yellow gold also made the cut

Scott's Rolex Yacht-Master II watch in yellow gold also made the cut.

The sports watch, which costs around $32,000, features a unique timer that can be used in yachting.

Scott fittingly a fan of monogrammed items, so he included Solid & Striped swimming shorts embroidered with 'Lord Disick'.

The luxury swimwear retails for $150 online.

Scott also included his collection of Garrett Leigh sunglasses, which cost around $315. 

And finally, the father-of-two listed a Louis Vuitton travel luggage set, which comes in at a whopping $20,000.

Aye Aye Captain! Scott takes the wheel on family boat ride










Know my name: Scott also is fittingly a fan of monogrammed items, so he included Solid & Striped swimming shorts embroidered with 'Lord Disick'







Shade appeal: Scott also included his collection Garrett Leigh sunglasses, which cost around $315




Traveling in style: And finally, the father-of-two listed a Louis Vuitton travel luggage set, which comes in at a whopping $20,000   

Scott is currently living it up in The Hamptons with his pregnant partner Kourtney Kardashian and their children Mason, four, and 23-month-old Penelope.

The family are filming scenes for Kourtney's new reality show with her sister, called Kourtney and Khloe Take The Hamptons.

They are staying in the lap of a luxury, a $14 million Southhampton Gambrel house on the water.




 
The good life: Scott is currently staying in The Hamptons with his family to film scenes for their reality show 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2678227/Scott-Disick-shares-list-essential-items-season-theyll-set-450K.html#ixzz36KpqKvGk


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *davidgueringer.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/When-you-can%E2%80%99t-believe-what-you-just-saw.gif*
> 
> *A summer fit for a Lord! Scott Disick shares his list of essential items for the season... but they'll set you back more than $450K*
> 
> He has never been shy about parading his love of fine things.
> 
> And now Scott Disick has shared his list of 'summer essentials' - and they don't come cheap.
> 
> The 31-year-old posted pictures of the items - which include a Lamborghini and Rolex watch - to his Snupps account, and together they total more than $450,000.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/07/02/article-0-1F56809300000578-729_634x828.jpg
> Living large: Scott Disick shared his list of summer essentials on social media app Snupps, and the items, including a Lamborghini (pictured) total more than $450K
> 
> The most expensive item on the list is a Lamborghini Aventador sports car, which retails for around $400,000.
> 
> Scott, who is known for his extensive collection of fancy cars, is regularly seen driving a white version of the luxury vehicle around town.
> 
> The reality star is believed to own more than ten expensive vehicles, including a Lamborghini Murcielago, a Ferrari and a Rolls-Royce Phantom Drophead Coupe.
> 
> Doesn't hold back: The most expensive item on the list is a Lamborghini Aventador sports car, which retails for around $400,000
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/07/02/article-0-1F56629700000578-532_634x631.jpg
> Time after time: Scott's Rolex Yacht-Master II watch in yellow gold also made the cut
> 
> Scott's Rolex Yacht-Master II watch in yellow gold also made the cut.
> 
> The sports watch, which costs around $32,000, features a unique timer that can be used in yachting.
> 
> Scott fittingly a fan of monogrammed items, so he included Solid & Striped swimming shorts embroidered with 'Lord Disick'.
> 
> The luxury swimwear retails for $150 online.
> 
> Scott also included his collection of Garrett Leigh sunglasses, which cost around $315.
> 
> And finally, the father-of-two listed a Louis Vuitton travel luggage set, which comes in at a whopping $20,000.
> 
> Aye Aye Captain! Scott takes the wheel on family boat ride
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/07/02/video-undefined-1F52E51400000578-580_636x358.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/07/02/article-0-1F56180700000578-31_634x625.jpg
> Know my name: Scott also is fittingly a fan of monogrammed items, so he included Solid & Striped swimming shorts embroidered with 'Lord Disick'
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/07/02/article-0-1F56609300000578-654_634x635.jpg
> Shade appeal: Scott also included his collection Garrett Leigh sunglasses, which cost around $315
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/07/02/article-0-1F565FF500000578-514_634x626.jpg Traveling in style: And finally, the father-of-two listed a Louis Vuitton travel luggage set, which comes in at a whopping $20,000
> 
> Scott is currently living it up in The Hamptons with his pregnant partner Kourtney Kardashian and their children Mason, four, and 23-month-old Penelope.
> 
> The family are filming scenes for Kourtney's new reality show with her sister, called Kourtney and Khloe Take The Hamptons.
> 
> They are staying in the lap of a luxury, a $14 million Southhampton Gambrel house on the water.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/07/02/article-0-1F4F5DDF00000578-197_634x445.jpg
> The good life: Scott is currently staying in The Hamptons with his family to film scenes for their reality show
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2678227/Scott-Disick-shares-list-essential-items-season-theyll-set-450K.html#ixzz36KpqKvGk







i saw he so-called "essentials" list this morning and it made me SMDH!!!


----------



## Swanky

He's worse than Gwyneth's Goop essential list.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's worse than Gwyneth's Goop essential list.





   i think that they were seperated at birth!!!!


----------



## JazzyJaz

Kourtney looks good.


----------



## chowlover2

What's sad is if Kourtney dumps him he will be paddling around in a canoe with a Timex...


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Mason and Kourt look a lot alike when they're squealing down the slide!




I think Mason looks like her.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *A summer fit for a Lord! Scott Disick shares his list of essential items for the season... but they'll set you back more than $450K*
> 
> He has never been shy about parading his love of fine things.
> 
> And now Scott Disick has shared his list of 'summer essentials' - and they don't come cheap.
> 
> The 31-year-old posted pictures of the items - which include a Lamborghini and Rolex watch - to his Snupps account, and together they total more than $450,000.
> 
> 
> 
> Living large: Scott Disick shared his list of summer essentials on social media app Snupps, and the items, including a Lamborghini (pictured) total more than $450K
> 
> The most expensive item on the list is a Lamborghini Aventador sports car, which retails for around $400,000.
> 
> Scott, who is known for his extensive collection of fancy cars, is regularly seen driving a white version of the luxury vehicle around town.
> 
> The reality star is believed to own more than ten expensive vehicles, including a Lamborghini Murcielago, a Ferrari and a Rolls-Royce Phantom Drophead Coupe.
> 
> Doesn't hold back: The most expensive item on the list is a Lamborghini Aventador sports car, which retails for around $400,000
> 
> 
> Time after time: Scott's Rolex Yacht-Master II watch in yellow gold also made the cut
> 
> Scott's Rolex Yacht-Master II watch in yellow gold also made the cut.
> 
> The sports watch, which costs around $32,000, features a unique timer that can be used in yachting.
> 
> Scott fittingly a fan of monogrammed items, so he included Solid & Striped swimming shorts embroidered with 'Lord Disick'.
> 
> The luxury swimwear retails for $150 online.
> 
> Scott also included his collection of Garrett Leigh sunglasses, which cost around $315.
> 
> And finally, the father-of-two listed a Louis Vuitton travel luggage set, which comes in at a whopping $20,000.
> 
> Aye Aye Captain! Scott takes the wheel on family boat ride
> 
> Know my name: Scott also is fittingly a fan of monogrammed items, so he included Solid & Striped swimming shorts embroidered with 'Lord Disick'
> 
> Shade appeal: Scott also included his collection Garrett Leigh sunglasses, which cost around $315
> 
> Traveling in style: And finally, the father-of-two listed a Louis Vuitton travel luggage set, which comes in at a whopping $20,000
> 
> Scott is currently living it up in The Hamptons with his pregnant partner Kourtney Kardashian and their children Mason, four, and 23-month-old Penelope.
> 
> The family are filming scenes for Kourtney's new reality show with her sister, called Kourtney and Khloe Take The Hamptons.
> 
> They are staying in the lap of a luxury, a $14 million Southhampton Gambrel house on the water.
> 
> 
> The good life: Scott is currently staying in The Hamptons with his family to film scenes for their reality show
> 
> 
> Read more: [URL="http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2678227/Scott-Disick-shares-list-essential-items-season-theyll-set-450K.html#ixzz36KpqKvGk"]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2678227/Scott-Disick-shares-list-essential-items-season-theyll-set-450K.html#ixzz36KpqKvGk[/URL]


 
Tacky, classless and tacky. Plus Scott needs to keep his bandy legs in trousers at all times, because they should not be exposed in shorts! He clearly has missed every 'leg day' at the gym.


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> Tacky, classless and tacky. Plus Scott needs to keep his bandy legs in trousers at all times, because they should not be exposed in shorts! He clearly has missed every 'leg day' at the gym.



 If i just saw his legs, i would not think that they belonged to a man.


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtney is workin' some granny-heaux fashion in that last outfit with her skirt pulled up to her boobs. Not flattering, at all.


----------



## zen1965

She is probably wearing the skirt that way due to her pregnancy.

Also: Lord Disick? Puhlease. Lord Dickhead is more like it.


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> If i just saw his legs, i would not think that they belonged to a man.


 
I know, the fact that they are so hairy is the only thing that would make one think they are mens legs.


----------



## Lounorada

zen1965 said:


> She is probably wearing the skirt that way due to her pregnancy.
> 
> Also: Lord Disick? Puhlease. *Lord Dickhead* is more like it.


 


Yeah but that skirt does not suit being worn like that, it makes her entire torso disappear. Like someone else said on here, this is her 3rd pregnancy she should know how to dress well for it by now, or at least her stylist should know


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney looks cute, I like her shoes and her handbag.

via Twitter


----------



## JazzyJaz

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney looks cute, I like her shoes and her handbag.
> 
> via Twitter



She really does. I really like her pregnancy style.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Kourtney looks hot and tired. As she must - she seems to be hands on raising her kids, actually having a family and is pregnant. She looks like she'd rather be home in sweat pants with a bowl of popcorn on the sofa next to her. 

Me too Kourtney. Me too...


----------



## labelwhore04

Those shoes are not cute, from the front they look like sneakers.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Kourtney looks hot and tired. As she must - she seems to be hands on raising her kids, actually having a family and is pregnant. She looks like she'd rather be home in sweat pants with a bowl of popcorn on the sofa next to her.
> 
> Me too Kourtney. Me too...





there is money to be made.   just like the rest of the Klassy Klan - never pass up an opportunity to make more money.


----------



## labelwhore04

Does anyone watch Orange is the New Black? I just realized one of the actresses was on Kourt and Khloe Take Miami. Remember that 'bisexual' girl named Jackie that Kourt made out with? She plays Flaca on OITNB. I knew she looked familiar! She's an actress and was probably hired for their show.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

"Remember that 'bisexual' girl named Jackie that Kourt made out with?"

Say what now?


----------



## qudz104

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney looks cute, I like her shoes and her handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> via Twitter




Ot but The more I see it the more obsessed I'm becoming with the antigona!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jackie Cruz





Zimbio credit

View Resume 
Jackie Cruz has been singing and acting her whole life, and has entertained thousands with her unique sound, and artistic skills on screen with her roles on Netflix's #1 series, "Orange Is The New Black" as "Flaca." At a young age, Jackie has made amazing strides in her career with being named one of the "Top Latino Powerhouses in Hollywood Under 40" by The Hollywood Reporter in November 2013. She joined the list with star-studded names that include Eva Longoria, Selena Gomez, Demi Lovato and many more.

In addition, Jackie continues to evolve her career as a singer by working on new material for her English and Spanish EP. Recently, Jackie was a Fashion Correspondent during 2014's New York Fashion Week for OK! Magazine, and was named by Latina Magazine as their "Celebrity Style Crush" and "Best Dress Latina."

 2014 13 Steps 
Izar

 2013-2014 Orange Is the New Black (TV Series) 
Flaca Gonzales
- We Have Manners. We're Polite. (2014) ... Flaca Gonzales
- Little Mustachioed **** (2014) ... Flaca Gonzales
- 40 OZ of Furlough (2014) ... Flaca Gonzales
- Comic Sans (2014) ... Flaca Gonzales
- It Was the Change (2014) ... Flaca Gonzales
Show all 18 episodes

 2008 My Own Worst Enemy (TV Series) 
Mendez's Girlfriend

- Down Rio Way (2008) ... Mendez's Girlfriend (as Jackie Chavez)
 2007 The Shield (TV Series) 
Graciela

- The New Guy (2007) ... Graciela (as Jackie Chavez)
Hide Self (1 credit)

 2009-2010 Kourtney & Kim Take Miami (TV Series) 
Herself - Kourtney's friend / Herself

- Jealousy Makes the Heart Grow Fonder (2010) ... Herself - Kourtney's friend (as Jackie)

- Sex, Drugs and Consequences (2009) ... Herself (uncredited)


----------



## Chanel522

chowlover2 said:


> What's sad is if Kourtney dumps him he will be paddling around in a canoe with a Timex...




LOL!!  This comment struck me as particularly funny tonight &#128514;


----------



## Sasha2012

She is four months along in her third pregnancy.

And Kourtney Kardashian is finally starting to show a small baby bump.

The 35-year-old offered a glimpse of her growing belly in a skimpy animal print bikini as she enjoyed a day by the pool with her sisters Kim Kardashian and Kendall and Kylie Jenner in The Hamptons.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-bikini-sunbathes-sisters-The-Hamptons.html


----------



## purseprincess32

Kourt is cute and the only Kardashian I can stand in that family. Her kids are so cute and she is clearly a hands on mother who loves her kids. She seems like the only sensible one in that bunch other than her kids.


----------



## Sasha2012

They were seen playing happy families as they took a boat ride with children Penelope and Mason on Tuesday.

And just a day later, Scott Disick took on the role of protective boyfriend as he escorted pregnant Kourtney Kardashian to dinner in the Hamptons. 

The couple were seen making their way through crowds of waiting fans at the Southampton Historical Museum with Scott, 31, keeping his beau close and holding her hand tightly in his as he led the way

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...isick-enjoying-dinner-date.html#ixzz36N2qJ7iT


----------



## Kenyanqn

Sasha2012 said:


> She is four months along in her third pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kourtney Kardashian is finally starting to show a small baby bump.
> 
> 
> 
> The 35-year-old offered a glimpse of her growing belly in a skimpy animal print bikini as she enjoyed a day by the pool with her sisters Kim Kardashian and Kendall and Kylie Jenner in The Hamptons.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-bikini-sunbathes-sisters-The-Hamptons.html




Where's the a$$? Coz in these pics she is looking mighty flat in the donk department 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## Sasha2012

They pride themselves on their fashion prowess, with a number of DASH stores and their own fashion line for Sears.

And on Thursday, Kourtney and Kim Kardashian ensured they were dressed appropriately for a day on the farm, both sporting cutesy cropped denim outfits.  

Pregnant Kourtney covered her baby bump with loose fitting overalls over a baggy grey T-shirt as she carried daughter Penelope. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tesy-cropped-denim-outfits.html#ixzz36TIqUARV


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kourt looks great these days, she really is consistently the best-dressed of the K Klan IMO.


----------



## B. Jara

The kids are always squinting while all the adults have sunglasses on. I wish they would at least out hats on them. &#128551;


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure they'd pull them off.  My DD was very good about wearing hats/sunnies/bows, etc. . .  but my boys snatched everything off the second I put it on.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sure they'd pull them off.  My DD was very good about wearing hats/sunnies/bows, etc. . .  but my boys snatched everything off the second I put it on.





  oh i remember those days!!!   i think once my youngest son took off his hat and tossed it out the window of the car!   i had forgotten to lock them.


----------



## Swanky

lol!  My boys are 10 now; one LOVES his accessories, always has a hat on, the other desperately needs to wear sunglasses all day as his eyes are pale blue and his blonde head needs a hat and he still refuses!


My guess is her kids snatch them off.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

New York City. (July 6)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian may be pregnant with their third child, but that doesn't mean Scott Disick is slowing down any time soon.

Her long-time boyfriend appeared to have left his family at their $70,000 per month rental home in Southampton, New York to go to a wet and wild party in Atlantic City, New Jersey on Saturday night. 

The 31-year-old celebrated the holiday weekend at Harrah's Resort's The Pool After Dark, the self-proclaimed 'largest indoor pool party'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wild-late-night-pool-party.html#ixzz36kV0cMjf


----------



## berrydiva

Kourtney really does test the limits of that Tie Bag


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Spelling error on the loafers.

Lord Isadick. There I fixed it for you.


----------



## stylemepretty

I can't recall ever seeing Penelope smiling.


----------



## chowlover2

Thingofbeauty said:


> Spelling error on the loafers.
> 
> Lord Isadick. There I fixed it for you.




"Dead"


----------



## AEGIS

i dislike her outfits with shorts


----------



## wildblood

Boy if I had to hear him say 'the LORD is here' every effing day in that high whiny voice, I'd be as lifeless looking as Kourt too.


----------



## Kenyanqn

wildblood said:


> Boy if I had to hear him say 'the LORD is here' every effing day in that high whiny voice, I'd be as lifeless looking as Kourt too.







"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## chowlover2

Scott has been extremely annoying since that whole Lord Disick business. Of course what else does he have for the show.


----------



## Swanky

Cute!


*Pregnant and proud! Kourtney Kardashian shows off her baby bump in a gold bikini... and gets pounced on by daughter Penelope
* 
She is handling her third pregnancy with style.

Kourtney Kardashian once more proved as much on Monday in a stunning new Instagram upload, featuring her bare, growing bump in a bikini.

In the snap, the 35-year-old reality star enjoys a cuddle with her two-year-old daughter Penelope on what looks to be a backdrop of the Hamptons, their current temporary home.






 She does it so well: Pregnant Kourtney Kardashian shared this photo of she and her baby bump catching a little sun in a bikini with her youngest daughter Penelope getting some love from her on Monday

 A  shimmering gold bikini is Kourtney's choice of attire for this photo, in which she reclines in a comfortable outdoor lounge chair to catch some  sun.

With her long brunette tresses cascading around her shoulders and large  sunglasses shielding her eyes from the sun, the Keeping Up With The  Kardashians star got her dose of sunlight for the day.

The backdrop was a stunning one, made up of the pristine waters of the Hamptons and lush greenery.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2683432/Kourtney-Kardashian-shows-baby-bump-gold-bikini-gets-pounced-Penelope.html#ixzz36o020LHM


----------



## Michele26

I think Penelope's a cutey and I love seeing her pictures.


----------



## NYCBelle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> *Pregnant and proud! Kourtney Kardashian shows off her baby bump in a gold bikini... and gets pounced on by daughter Penelope
> *
> She is handling her third pregnancy with style.
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian once more proved as much on Monday in a stunning new Instagram upload, featuring her bare, growing bump in a bikini.
> 
> In the snap, the 35-year-old reality star enjoys a cuddle with her two-year-old daughter Penelope on what looks to be a backdrop of the Hamptons, their current temporary home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does it so well: Pregnant Kourtney Kardashian shared this photo of she and her baby bump catching a little sun in a bikini with her youngest daughter Penelope getting some love from her on Monday
> 
> A  shimmering gold bikini is Kourtney's choice of attire for this photo, in which she reclines in a comfortable outdoor lounge chair to catch some  sun.
> 
> With her long brunette tresses cascading around her shoulders and large  sunglasses shielding her eyes from the sun, the Keeping Up With The  Kardashians star got her dose of sunlight for the day.
> 
> The backdrop was a stunning one, made up of the pristine waters of the Hamptons and lush greenery.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2683432/Kourtney-Kardashian-shows-baby-bump-gold-bikini-gets-pounced-Penelope.html#ixzz36o020LHM



such a cutie pic...Kourtney embraces motherhood and her children


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Spelling error on the loafers.
> 
> Lord Isadick. There I fixed it for you.


----------



## Jayne1

Well, the picture just posted certainly is more gorgeous than the one from the pap who isn't on the K payroll.


----------



## Swanky

That wasn't a pap pic, I think it was her IG pic, filtered of course.


----------



## Lounorada

Scott is only 31 and already has the leathery skin of a sun worshipping 60 year old.


----------



## Swanky

But acts like a 20 yr old and has the voice of a pre-pubescent 13 yr old. . . not a cute combo.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> Scott is only 31 and already has the leathery skin of a sun worshipping 60 year old.


 The smoking and drinking don't help. Look at Rachel Zoe, she looks like a piece of bacon at 40.


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> The smoking and drinking don't help. Look at Rachel Zoe, she looks like a piece of bacon at 40.




I truly believe Rachel Zoe is about 10years older than she says she is, because seeing her in a picture with Gwen Stefani the other day, Gwen looks so youthful and fresh and Rachel looked like she could be her mother!  But as for Scott, he is not going to age well, I wonder will go down the plastic surgery route


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> But acts like a 20 yr old and has the voice of a pre-pubescent 13 yr old. . . not a cute combo.




 Yeah he has quite the mixture of qualities but all of them clash making him a giant a-hole.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> I truly believe Rachel Zoe is about 10years older than she says she is, because seeing her in a picture with Gwen Stefani the other day, Gwen looks so youthful and fresh and Rachel looked like she could be her mother!  But as for Scott, he is not going to age well, I wonder will go down the plastic surgery route


 He'll go for plastic surgery as soon as he needs to! He's more of a Kardashian than Kourt is!


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> He'll go for plastic surgery as soon as he needs to! He's more of a Kardashian than Kourt is!




So true!


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been filming their spinoff series in the Hamptons this summer.

But Kim, 33, Kourtney, 35, and Khloe Kardashian, 30, took their curvaceous figures to the mean streets of Manhattan on Monday.

Making sure they turned every head, the sexy siblings showed off their sculpted legs in revealing ensembles as strolled along the city sidewalks.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...egs-form-fitting-outfits-New-York-stroll.html


----------



## pittcat

Sheesh at least khloe is smiling... For people on tv/photographed 24/7 shouldn't they have the "stage face" thing down? I guess Kim can't really move her face, but wtf is kourtney's excuse?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

pittcat said:


> Sheesh at least khloe is smiling... For people on tv/photographed 24/7 shouldn't they have the "stage face" thing down? I guess Kim can't really move her face, but wtf is kourtney's excuse?


She's procreating with an old leather handbag...


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

New York City. (July 7)


----------



## wildblood

Kim looks like she's plotting to steal gifts from an orphanage in the third pic


----------



## pittcat

Thingofbeauty said:


> She's procreating with an old leather handbag...



Well damn lol.... Depending on the handbag some people might be happy about that! Honestly though Scott is a few beach days and cigs away from being Rachel Zoe! I can't imagine any of their relationships will end well, so in the mean time I'm here to enjoy the ride!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is there a rule that Kim has to walk in front of everyone?


----------



## bag-princess

pittcat said:


> Sheesh at least khloe is smiling... For people on tv/photographed 24/7 shouldn't they have the "stage face" thing down? I guess Kim can't really move her face, but wtf is kourtney's excuse?




i was just wondering the exact same thing!!!  and also - why does kourt look like she is wearing someone else's shoes!!  in a couple pics you can see she has sooo much room in the back of her shoe.  i have seen this alot with all of them and always wonder why their shoes are a size to big!




wildblood said:


> Kim looks like she's plotting to steal gifts from an orphanage in the third pic


----------



## Swanky

Well if Khloe wants in front, she'll block the other 2 and Kourt's widdle wegs probably can't keep up!


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> IBut as for Scott, he is not going to age well, I wonder will go down the plastic surgery route



I think he already has, as far as doing what needed to be done. _Very subtle_ stuff, cause he was a cutie anyway&#8230; nose and jaw, although he defines his jaw more with facial hair, these days.

This is his mug shot found on google:


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> I think he already has, as far as doing what needed to be done. _Very subtle_ stuff, cause he was a cutie anyway nose and jaw, although he defines his jaw more with facial hair, these days.
> 
> This is his mug shot found on google:




From looking at the picture you posted I think he's had a bit of lipo under the chin to define it more even though the facial hair makes it hard to see, and the tip of his nose is more defined and slim looking nowadays. So yep, he's already begun ps, so there is no stopping him now


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been two years since Kourtney Kardashian welcomed her daughter Penelope into the world.

And on Tuesday the entire family wished the little girl a very Happy Birthday with Instagram notes and photos.

Kim shared a shot of the child wearing pink cat-eyed sunglasses with the note, 'Happy Birthday my little pushka! I love u so much!!!!' And sister Khloe posted a photo of herself hugging the toddler with the caption, 'Birthday princess

Even Kendall Jenner, who appeared in the Chanel show in Paris on Tuesday morning, sent out an early morning message.

'Happy birthday Poosh!!!' wrote the 18-year-old, who shared a black and white image of the youngster with rice on her face.

Mom Kris was the most wordy with a heartfelt message: 'Happy Birthday to my beautiful little angel princess Grandaughter Penelope!!!!! You are our little ray of sunshine and brighten every day....I love you sooooo much!!!! #blessed #lovebunny #family #birthdaygirl.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...thday-Khloe-calls-princess.html#ixzz36w05x4kN


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Khloe, that mouth!

Look at those lashes.


----------



## Swanky

She's precious!!


----------



## Jayne1

Those lashes!


----------



## Chanel522

Adorable!!


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> New York City. (July 7)



Kourtney's legs look great in these pics.


----------



## pixiejenna

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is there a rule that Kim has to walk in front of everyone?



It wouldn't surprise me if pmk has a mandated pecking order for the girls to walk in.


----------



## madeinnyc

pittcat said:


> Sheesh at least khloe is smiling... For people on tv/photographed 24/7 shouldn't they have the "stage face" thing down? I guess Kim can't really move her face, but wtf is kourtney's excuse?



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Swanky

It's hard to be smiling and walking for no good reason though, lol!  It would look more odd IMO.


*Scott Disick Drinking Was a Problem But I've Changed*

 

*        7/9/2014 12:50 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *







The relationship problems between* Scott Disick* and* Kourtney Kardashian *are more about alcohol than partying ... sources connected with the couple tell TMZ.

As you know Kourtney* threw Scott out of their house* recently because she was fed up with the way he parties.  Now we know the _way_ ... and it involves booze.

We're told Kourtney was upset because when Scott went out he got wasted, and when he came home it wasn't pretty.  It's not that he did it every night, but when he did she went ballistic.

Here's the good news.  Kourtney has no problem with Scott going to clubs.  In fact ... he makes a lot of money doing appearances, and it's good for the Kardashian business.

For Scott's part ... he's promised Kourtney he'd stay away from the bottle when he went clubbing, and so far so good.  

Disick *took home a nice paycheck -- *around 50k -- for his gig Saturday night at Harrah's Pool After Dark. Our spies say he didn't have a single drink all night but did smoke a bunch of cigarettes. 

And he wore some cool shoes.





As we previously reported, Scott and Kourtney have been *working on their marital problems* with the pastor who married *Kim* and *Kanye*. Our sources say Pastor Wilkerson has been a good influence on Scott and he's cut back on the drinking big time. 

We're told with baby #3 on the way, Scott is ready to settle down and be a good dad. 

No offense, Mason and Penelope.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz36yxrfdvQ


----------



## berrydiva

"Scott and Kourtney have been working on their marital problems" When did they get married?


----------



## Swanky

lol! I guess TMZ meant relationship issues.


----------



## Brandless

From Penelope's Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/MissPenelopeScotland?fref=photo


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian and her long-time love Scott Disick enjoyed a solo outing minus their two adorable children in the Hamptons on Sunday.

But far from looking pleased to be spending some much-needed quality time together amid reports of trouble in their seven-year relationship, both appeared sullen and stony-faced as they made their way back to their car following their low-key excursion.

With their third child due in five months, the couple should be over the moon with excitement, though their happiness has been soured by rumours of fighting, reportedly stemming from Scott's hard partying ways.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-Khlo-jets-LAX-join-them.html#ixzz37PsybQqv


----------



## AEGIS

their 1 year old has a fb page?
but--for why?


----------



## Sasha2012

Looks like a fan made page.. with almost 300k likes  cute pics.


----------



## Star1231

Is she having a boy?


----------



## Kenyanqn

If I see one more article with this phrase....
 "fighting, reportedly stemming from Scott's hard partying ways."
The man has been partying for years now... Kourt knows what she signed up for with him...it's nothing new. They need a new storyline (both E! And the news articles) 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sasha2012 said:


> Looks like a* fan made page*.. with almost 300k likes  cute pics.



sorry, that's creepy.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Agreed.


----------



## Brandless

AEGIS said:


> their 1 year old has a fb page?
> but--for why?



From some of the status updates I've read in the past, I got the impression the FB page is being managed by E! Mason and North also have their own FB accounts.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> their 1 year old has a fb page?
> but--for why?





pursegrl12 said:


> sorry, that's creepy.



Yes


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

berrydiva said:


> "Scott and Kourtney have been working on their marital problems" When did they get married?



I was wondering the same


----------



## Sasha2012

pursegrl12 said:


> sorry, that's creepy.



I agree, welcome to the internet.


----------



## Swanky

*'Just like The Notebook&#8230;only better': Scott Disick imitates classic  romance movie by kissing Kourtney Kardashian on a romantic boat ride*

 He&#8217;s known for his high and mighty attitude. 

And Scott Disick was at it again as he attempted to upstage the classic 2004 romance film, The Notebook. 

On  Tuesday, the 31-year-old reality star shared a photo kissing long time  love Kourtney Kardashian while on a romantic boat ride, emblazoned with  'Just like the Notebook' and captioned, 'only better.'






Get a room! Scott Disick shared a photo kissing  long time love Kourtney Kardashian while on a romantic boat ride,  emblazoned with 'Just like the Notebook' and captioned, 'only better'

The scene is reminiscent of Noah and Allie&#8217;s boat ride in a lake full of swans in The Notebook. 

However,  Kourtney, 35, and Scott are clad in much more modern attire, with the  mother-of-two in a white T-shirt with black shorts and a spiked belt, her hair in a low maintenance bun. 

Scott wore a dark V-neck T-shirt and white shorts, with his hair swept back using gel. 






We're on a boat! Scott imitated a scene from 2004 film The Notebook in his latest Instagram photo

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians stars are currently expecting their third child, due this December. 

'I feel good yeah!' pregnant Kourtney told Access Hollywood at the launch of Kardashian Kids in NYC last week.
'I'm  gonna put myself on bed rest someday. I told my doctor, when I get home  you just need to put me on bed rest so I can lay in bed and get  massages and relax.'





What a gent! The 31-year-old reality star helped his 35-year-old partner into a boat in the Hamptons in New York on Saturday

 She and Scott are already parents to four-year-old Mason and two-year-old Penelope, who celebrated her birthday last Tuesday. 

The  couple are currently spending their summer in the Hamptons in New York,  where they are filming Kourtney And Khloe Take The Hamptons. 

It sees Kourtney and Khloe open a pop-up version of their DASH boutique on Jobs Lane in Southampton. 





One big happy family! Kourtney and Scott  pictured with their children, four-year-old Mason and two-year-old  Penelope, who will soon be joined by a third sibling


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dashian-romantic-book-ride.html#ixzz37dlgyJF5 http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail


----------



## chowlover2

So staged. When I read his  " hair swept back with gel ", I almost wretched. Than I looked at who took the pics, Splash. It really is slow in Kland.


----------



## Brandless

Yeah, romantic just like The Notebook, complete with the cameramen and photographers.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Sag Harbor, New York. (July 15)


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Why does everyone go in on Khloe's looks? I don't think Kourney is more attractive (not including how she looks when pregnant) and Kim, well, Kim is busted and beyond.


----------



## dr.pepper

Love her low key look. Kourt's the best.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

thingofbeauty said:


> why does everyone go in on khloe's looks? I don't think kourney is more attractive (not including how she looks when pregnant) and kim, well, kim is busted and beyond.



+1


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> Why does everyone go in on Khloe's looks? I don't think Kourney is more attractive (not including how she looks when pregnant) and Kim, well, Kim is busted and beyond.



I think Kourt is way more attractive


----------



## Swanky

I do too, normally I think she's pretty cute.


----------



## shoegal27

Penelope is delicious. Kourt is so naturally pretty, and why oh why is Kim wearing 6" heels to a carnival???


----------



## Swanky

I don't blame Kourt for not wanting to be married to him . . .

 *Scott Disick Alcohol Poisoning Triggers Hospitalization*

 *         34 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE





*Scott Disick* drank so much one night last month ... he made a beeline for the hospital because his system was poisoned with booze.

Sources  connected with Scott and the Kardashians tell TMZ ... Scott went to a  nightclub in The Hamptons on June 22.  He began binge drinking.  We got a  pic of him with a beer in his hand but it seems he drank the harder  stuff too.  We're told he was drunk out of his mind.

We're told  Scott told the friends who were with him ... he was so messed up he felt  someone had drugged him.  So Scott -- who could barely put a sentence  together -- went to the ER at Southampton Hospital.

We're told Scott was admitted and tested for drugs but doctors concluded it was classic alcohol poisoning.

The incident occurred days AFTER *Kourtney threw Scott out*  of their Hamptons rental.  And the very day Scott went to the hospital  ... Kourtney bailed and took the kids to California, where they  celebrated* North West's birthday*.

Now the good news ... Scott apparently had a wake up call, because we're told he hasn't had a drink since and is *getting counselling* from Pastor Rich Wilkerson Jr. .. the handsome minister who married Kim and Kanye.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz37l4ZL5vW


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't blame Kourt for not wanting to be married to him . . .
> 
> *Scott Disick Alcohol Poisoning Triggers Hospitalization*
> 
> *         34 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/07/17/0717-scott-disick-hemptons-splash-6.jpg
> *Scott Disick* drank so much one night last month ... he made a beeline for the hospital because his system was poisoned with booze.
> 
> Sources  connected with Scott and the Kardashians tell TMZ ... Scott went to a  nightclub in The Hamptons on June 22.  He began binge drinking.  We got a  pic of him with a beer in his hand but it seems he drank the harder  stuff too.  We're told he was drunk out of his mind.
> 
> We're told  Scott told the friends who were with him ... he was so messed up he felt  someone had drugged him.  So Scott -- who could barely put a sentence  together -- went to the ER at Southampton Hospital.
> 
> We're told Scott was admitted and tested for drugs but doctors concluded it was classic alcohol poisoning.
> 
> The incident occurred days AFTER *Kourtney threw Scott out*  of their Hamptons rental.  And the very day Scott went to the hospital  ... Kourtney bailed and took the kids to California, where they  celebrated* North West's birthday*.
> 
> Now the good news ... Scott apparently had a wake up call, because we're told he hasn't had a drink since and is *getting counselling* from Pastor Rich Wilkerson Jr. .. the handsome minister who married Kim and Kanye.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz37l4ZL5vW






but she has no problem having his children.  i just do no understand that at all.


----------



## Swanky

Why not?  She wants children, just not an adult child.  plenty of women want babies and not a DH.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Why not?  She wants children, just not an adult child.  plenty of women want babies and not a DH.




yea i forgot - he is the only man on earth!!   and plenty of women make the same mistakes when choosing who will father their children - then moan and groan about him just like she does!  they picked him!!   if all she wanted was kids she had other options.


----------



## Swanky

She doesn't moan about him too much IMO.  She seems to love him, but not willing to be legally tied to his immature butt.  I'd want kids with someone I loved too 
To each their own.


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't know if Kourtney has ever given Scott an ultimatum - give up drinking/drugs or get out of my life but in my opinion she should. He is a bad example for their kids and I don't know why she has put up with him as long as she has. 

It's better to be alone (even if you do have kids) then to have such a partner. Again this is just my opinion but I do have experience with having had an alcoholic partner who got sober.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She doesn't moan about him too much IMO.  She seems to love him, but not willing to be legally tied to his immature butt.  I'd want kids with someone I loved too
> To each their own.





she does not "seem" to love him all that much to me!  she appears to put up with him for the most part until he tries her patience to the limit.


----------



## autumngrace

I understand  some people don' want to be married to have kids. Whatever, but I wouldn't be ok with my kids father being a nincompoop , but that's just me.
I don't think it's all about love with Kourt and Scott.
 I don't think she  completely hates his ways either. She gets to call all the shots she's happy with her boy toy and hes happy being one. She can't deal with another male because he might actually try to have a say in the relationship and  he an't be with another woman because then he might actually have to grow up.
I also think on some level the relationship annoys mamma Kris and Kourt would be all about that. Just my opinion.
Lastly,


----------



## Encore Hermes

They filmed it.  Wonder if they filmed him at the hospital

*While at the club, producers also tried to drum up drama by placing a leggy &#8220;unidentified&#8221; sexy female next to Disick, making it appear like he was flirting with other women while Kourtney was away. But not the case we&#8217;re told, because the woman is Allie Rizzo, co-owner Scott Sartiano&#8217;s model girlfriend and Kourtney&#8217;s best friend.

*




Nydailynews credit

While it had been reported that 35-year-old Kourtney, pregnant with the couple&#8217;s third child, had thrown Disick out of their Hamptons rental mansion in a rage over his constant partying, the couple couldn&#8217;t be happier.

More in link
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ripted-reality-show-sources-article-1.1840431


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't even know if i buy Scott's "drinking problem" and extreme partying. I'm sure he likes to party but i think it's highly exaggerated for the show.


----------



## shoegal27

Alexenjie said:


> I don't know if Kourtney has ever given Scott an ultimatum - give up drinking/drugs or get out of my life but in my opinion she should. He is a bad example for their kids and I don't know why she has put up with him as long as she has.
> 
> It's better to be alone (even if you do have kids) then to have such a partner. Again this is just my opinion but I do have experience with having had an alcoholic partner who got sober.



She has, when Mason was born. Thats what sparked him into concealing and getting sober.


----------



## Bentley1

Thingofbeauty said:


> Why does everyone go in on Khloe's looks? I don't think Kourney is more attractive (not including how she looks when pregnant) and Kim, well, Kim is busted and beyond.




Never found Kourtney attractive in the least.  She looks dirty to me most of the time and just isn't that cute.


----------



## bag-princess

autumngrace said:


> I understand  some people don' want to be married to have kids. Whatever, but I wouldn't be ok with my kids father being a nincompoop , but that's just me.
> I don't think it's all about love with Kourt and Scott.
> I don't think she  completely hates his ways either. *She gets to call all the shots she's happy with her boy toy and hes happy being one. She can't deal with another male because he might actually try to have a say in the relationship and  he an't be with another woman because then he might actually have to grow up.*
> I also think on some level the relationship annoys mamma Kris and Kourt would be all about that. Just my opinion.
> Lastly,




THIS!  



Bentley1 said:


> Never found Kourtney attractive in the least.  She looks dirty to me most of the time and just isn't that cute.





OMG!!!   

i think it is her attitude!  she just does not seem like the easiest person to deal with.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't blame Kourt for not wanting to be married to him . . .
> 
> *Scott Disick Alcohol Poisoning Triggers Hospitalization*
> 
> *         34 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/07/17/0717-scott-disick-hemptons-splash-6.jpg
> *Scott Disick* drank so much one night last month ... he made a beeline for the hospital because his system was poisoned with booze.
> 
> Sources  connected with Scott and the Kardashians tell TMZ ... Scott went to a  nightclub in The Hamptons on June 22.  He began binge drinking.  We got a  pic of him with a beer in his hand but it seems he drank the harder  stuff too.  We're told he was drunk out of his mind.
> 
> We're told  Scott told the friends who were with him ... he was so messed up he felt  someone had drugged him.  So Scott -- who could barely put a sentence  together -- went to the ER at Southampton Hospital.
> 
> We're told Scott was admitted and tested for drugs but doctors concluded it was classic alcohol poisoning.
> 
> The incident occurred days AFTER *Kourtney threw Scott out*  of their Hamptons rental.  And the very day Scott went to the hospital  ... Kourtney bailed and took the kids to California, where they  celebrated* North West's birthday*.
> 
> Now the good news ... Scott apparently had a wake up call, because we're told he hasn't had a drink since and is *getting counselling* from Pastor Rich Wilkerson Jr. .. the handsome minister who married Kim and Kanye.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz37l4ZL5vW


i would think making the decision to have kids with him should be harder than marrying him.


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> i would think making the decision to have kids with him should be harder than marrying him.


 Yes indeed!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> i would think making the decision to have kids with him should be harder than marrying him.




EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Swanky

You would think, but that's you. Kwim?
I'm completely old fashioned... so bad that I bought a cheaper band from James Avery when my fingers swelled and my wedding ring no longer fit so I didn't look like a single pregnant mom. 
But I also am realistic... times are a changin. Women no longer need men to be hubbies to have the family they dream of. She wants babies, he seems to be fine with that. This is their deal, seems to work _for them_. Lawdddd knows this wouldn't work for me! Lol


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I can't make up my mind about either of them, it's definitely a love-hate relationship ~ probably for me and between the two of them!


----------



## Swanky

*Scott Disick Was Hospitalized for Alcohol Poisoning Last Month *






*Scott Disick* was reportedly hospitalized last month after he drank too much during a night out in The Hamptons.
 The 31-year-old reality star spent the night of June 22 at 1 OAK  nightclub in the New York beach town and he supposedly was &#8220;drunk out of  his mind,&#8221; according to TMZ.
*Scott* told friends that he felt as if someone had  drugged him, so he was taken to the ER at Southampton hospital. Doctors  tested for drugs, but they concluded that it was classic alcohol  poisoning. 
 This incident took place after his longtime girlfriend *Kourtney Kardashian* reportedly kicked him out of their house, but he has had a wake up call and hasn&#8217;t had a drink since.


----------



## michie

Oh, TMZ...y'all said Lil Wayne was near death, tho...


----------



## CobaltBlu

I dont know if I buy it. This whole family is so boring and badly dressed now, they need a storyline. He doesnt look that wasted, and where are the receipts? I am no fan, I could care less, but it just feels like he has been assigned this bad-boy role and that is his job.

I just feel like as much as this family is papped, there would be pictures of him looking way more drunk and disorderly. And he doesnt have that bloated look, like, for example, lindsay lohan.

I dont watch the show, but honestly I dont believe a thing any of these tabloids say any more, and find it hard to believe there is no picture to go along with this story besides Scott drinking a beer and shooting champagne in the air. 

And, he clearly is getting those cars in exchange for publicity, I am sure if he was constantly drunk and wasted the dealerships would not put him behind the wheel of those cars, he would be uninsurable.

thats my theory.


----------



## wildblood

^for sure. Scott's "excessive drinking" is Mama Kris's first excuse in her story rolodex.


----------



## Midge S

Eh, someone needs to take the heat off the disaster that is Kimye.   Scott probably volunteered to do a new "OMG, he's an alcoholic!  His poor unborn baby!" story line.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Somebody said this earlier and it's amazing how good this family is at manufacturing reality because we take things they say at face value. Scott could be at home baking scones in his Lord Isadick loafers and if they said he had a drinking problem to create a storyline, how would we know differently? Maybe that's why they're still together. He could very well be working on his hope chest every night!


----------



## Swanky

We know nothing about any celebs. . . . really.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I know I'd need a drink to deal with the Kardashians. But I wonder how the Kardashian's deal with Rob


----------



## Thingofbeauty

They don't


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thingofbeauty said:


> They don't



They don't, they only deal with wealthy, beautiful people. Very superficial.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

he can't talk but is clear enough to figure he needs to go to the ER. Yes, that always happens when people are THAT drunk #story line



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Scott Disick Was Hospitalized for Alcohol Poisoning Last Month *
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/07/scott-disick-hospitalized-for-alcohol-poisoning.jpg
> *Scott Disick* was reportedly hospitalized last month after he drank too much during a night out in The Hamptons.
> The 31-year-old reality star spent the night of June 22 at 1 OAK  nightclub in the New York beach town and he supposedly was drunk out of  his mind, according to TMZ.
> *Scott* told friends that he felt as if someone had  drugged him, so he was taken to the ER at Southampton hospital. Doctors  tested for drugs, but they concluded that it was classic alcohol  poisoning.
> This incident took place after his longtime girlfriend *Kourtney Kardashian* reportedly kicked him out of their house, but he has had a wake up call and hasnt had a drink since.
> 
> 
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/disick-hosp/scott-disick-hospitalized-for-alcohol-poisoning-01.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/disick-hosp/scott-disick-hospitalized-for-alcohol-poisoning-05.jpg


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> We know *nothing* about any celebs. . . . really.



Agreed and in fact we know very little about civilians either.
As far as Scott, it is my belief that he has arrested development and Khourtney is a control freak.
So it works well.
She is also angry as heck and he is somehow able to deal with her (by drinking and the like).


----------



## Sasha2012

They are for all intents and purposes brother and sister in-law.

So it was quite surprising to see Scott Disick and his girlfriend's sister Khloe Kardashian taking a bubble bath together.

Scott, 31, posted the snap to Instagram with the bizarre and confusing caption 'The Lord and his lady'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iends-sister-Khloe-Kardashian-calls-lady.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

limom said:


> Agreed and in fact we know very little about civilians either.
> As far as Scott, it is my belief that he has arrested development and Khourtney is a control freak.
> So it works well.
> She is also angry as heck and he is somehow able to deal with her (by drinking and the like).



*limom*, as always your observations are astute and probably right IMO.


----------



## Kenyanqn

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Scott Disick Was Hospitalized for Alcohol Poisoning Last Month *
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/07/scott-disick-hospitalized-for-alcohol-poisoning.jpg
> *Scott Disick* was reportedly hospitalized last month after he drank too much during a night out in The Hamptons.
> The 31-year-old reality star spent the night of June 22 at 1 OAK  nightclub in the New York beach town and he supposedly was drunk out of  his mind, according to TMZ.
> *Scott* told friends that he felt as if someone had  drugged him, so he was taken to the ER at Southampton hospital. Doctors  tested for drugs, but they concluded that it was classic alcohol  poisoning.
> This incident took place after his longtime girlfriend *Kourtney Kardashian* reportedly kicked him out of their house, but he has had a wake up call and hasnt had a drink since.
> 
> 
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/disick-hosp/scott-disick-hospitalized-for-alcohol-poisoning-01.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/disick-hosp/scott-disick-hospitalized-for-alcohol-poisoning-05.jpg




Soooo, Wendy Williams had a correspondent on the show today who said she was at the club that night and she saw Scott drinking water all night. She said that there were E! Cameras there filming and they did so many "takes" of them arriving at the club and even filmed their exit (of the club) at the beginning. She said that she did not witness this alcohol poisoning that night so it's probably just a story line for the show.


Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!


----------



## limom

Kenyanqn said:


> Soooo, Wendy Williams had a correspondent on the show today who said she was at the club that night and she saw Scott drinking water all night. She said that there were E! Cameras there filming and they did so many "takes" of them arriving at the club and even filmed their exit (of the club) at the beginning. She said that she did not witness this alcohol poisoning that night so it's probably just a story line for the show.
> 
> 
> Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!



Yes! Wendy also spilled ton of tea about the K this morning.
And we all know that Wendy has her ears glued to the streets and is well versed at the art of PR.
I still think that all that new info coming out is a PR move to promote the brand.
But hey, they are persistent, imo.


----------



## Swanky

He was drinking water from the beer bottle?  There's plenty of pics of him downing beer that night, lol!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kenyanqn said:


> Soooo, Wendy Williams had a correspondent on the show today who said she was at the club that night and she saw *Scott drinking water all night.* She said that there were E! Cameras there filming and they did so many "takes" of them arriving at the club and even filmed their exit (of the club) at the beginning. She said that she did not witness this alcohol poisoning that night so it's probably just a story line for the show.
> 
> 
> Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!



I believe it.


----------



## Alexenjie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He was drinking water from the beer bottle?  There's plenty of pics of him downing beer that night, lol!


Plus there are plenty of types of alcohol that can look like water - vodka for example.


----------



## Swanky

*lindseyLohancough*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kenyanqn said:


> Soooo, Wendy Williams had a correspondent on the show today who said she was at the club that night and she saw Scott drinking water all night. She said that there were E! Cameras there filming and they did so many "takes" of them arriving at the club and even filmed their exit (of the club) at the beginning. She said that she did not witness this alcohol poisoning that night so it's probably just a story line for the show.
> 
> 
> Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!



This show is so overly scripted and not a REALITY show. The K Klan have all become actors. 

As far as Scott not drinking and downing water all night ~ I can't believe it.


----------



## audreylita

This show is a machine to print money.  The writers are going to write whatever story line they want to get people to watch.  NO ONE is going to watch a so-called reality show where everyone is happy and there are no issues.  Scott is portrayed as a train wreck and it makes for good ratings (and apparently a good thread here on tpf).


----------



## redney

audreylita said:


> This show is a machine to print money.  The writers are going to write whatever story line they want to get people to watch.  NO ONE is going to watch a so-called reality show where everyone is happy and there are no issues.  Scott is portrayed as a train wreck and it makes for good ratings (and apparently a good thread here on tpf).



This all day.


----------



## Bentley1

audreylita said:


> This show is a machine to print money.  *The writers are going to write whatever story line they want to get people to watch*.  NO ONE is going to watch a so-called reality show where everyone is happy and there are no issues.  Scott is portrayed as a train wreck and it makes for good ratings (and apparently a good thread here on tpf).



But the messed up thing is that their storylines are not even interesting.  The more scripted they've made their show, the faster their number of viewers has declined.  So I don't think it's really working.  They aren't good actors/actresses, so they can't pull it off and make it interesting.  If they are truly happy, etc. I personally would rather watch that then be insulted with the fakery they call a "reality show."


----------



## audreylita

Bentley1 said:


> But the messed up thing is that their storylines are not even interesting.  The more scripted they've made their show, the faster their number of viewers has declined.  So I don't think it's really working.  They aren't good actors/actresses, so they can't pull it off and make it interesting.  If they are truly happy, etc. I personally would rather watch that then be insulted with the fakery they call a "reality show."



Are you still watching?


----------



## Stepforded

bag-princess said:


> i think it is her attitude!  she just does not seem like the easiest person to deal with.


 
I agree, but she does seem like the brains behind their Dash stores.  And she co-set up "Smooch" with her mother.  I'm sure she has a business degree of sorts - none of the others do - and she's always the one who initiates lease renewals, etc.  Kim would never get off her butt and do any of this stuff - she'd assume it's being done by someone else, or pay someone to take care of it; and Khloe probably wouldn't even know where to start.

I'm surprised that she splashed out on that mega-mansion though - I thought she was quite money-savvy, and that just seems like such an over-the-top purchase.


----------



## Stepforded

Bentley1 said:


> But the messed up thing is that their storylines are not even interesting.  The more scripted they've made their show, the faster their number of viewers has declined.  So I don't think it's really working.  They aren't good actors/actresses, so they can't pull it off and make it interesting.  If they are truly happy, etc. I personally would rather watch that then be insulted with the fakery they call a "reality show."


 
I think when the show first started people wanted to be like them (minus the daughter-being-peed-on-sex-tape, hopefully) / they wanted to tune in and see what fabulous things they were doing; but now it's all such a big car crash they want to tune in and see "why" ... at least that's the case for me.


----------



## Swanky

I liked them *at first*, not gonna lie, but I cannot remember the last time I watched.  
People ARE watching though, albeit less apparently, and people ARE still talking about them.  So don't be expecting them to go anywhere anytime soon.  Look at all their threads here, people love to hate them.


----------



## Bentley1

audreylita said:


> Are you still watching?




I am!  &#128516; I think I'm one of the few loyal viewers they have left. I've been watching them since season 1. All their spin offs, wedding shows, all of it lol I just find that it's gotten boring for me. That's why I feel the script writing isn't working all that well.


----------



## Stepforded

Bentley1 said:


> I am!  &#55357;&#56836; I think I'm one of the few loyal viewers they have left. I've been watching them since season 1. All their spin offs, wedding shows, all of it lol I just find that it's gotten boring for me. That's why I feel the script writing isn't working all that well.


 
The moment I thought "Yep, run out of storyline ideas" was watching the episode where they picked out their graveyard spots.

I think people have tired of Kim - even her biggest fans (the few left) are shaking their heads about her recent antics.  The selfie addiction thing she has going on is just so odd.


----------



## Bentley1

Stepforded said:


> I think when the show first started people wanted to be like them (minus the daughter-being-peed-on-sex-tape, hopefully) / they wanted to tune in and see what fabulous things they were doing; but now it's all such a big car crash they want to tune in and see "why" ... at least that's the case for me.




Yeah, I definitely agree that people tuned in a lot more during the earlier seasons bc they were a lot more relatable and real.  They are just really a strange bunch now and extremely fake.  The general public just can't relate to them anymore. I just don't enjoy the fakery, It bores me bc I know it's not real. Yet, I keep watching. Lol


----------



## Bentley1

Stepforded said:


> The moment I thought "Yep, run out of storyline ideas" was watching the episode where they picked out their graveyard spots.
> 
> I think people have tired of Kim - even her biggest fans (the few left) are shaking their heads about her recent antics.  The selfie addiction thing she has going on is just so odd.




And she shamelessly talks about how her life is all about selfies. In last nights episode when she was shopping for the camera to take her stupid selfies with she's all " the perfect selfie isn't that what life's all about." Lol I dunno why I still watch this crap. I blame my DVR for allowing me to watch it late at night when I can't sleep and my ability to FF through the boring stuff, which is most of it now a days.


----------



## michie

Chile...these ppl are on Wendy Williams poking holes in these storylines. Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I liked them *at first*, not gonna lie, but I cannot remember the last time I watched.
> People ARE watching though, albeit less apparently, and people ARE still talking about them.  So don't be expecting them to go anywhere anytime soon.  Look at all their threads here, people love to hate them.



I liked them too.  The show used to be very cute.  Heck I used to workout to it. I think I have watched maybe 5 episodes in the past 2 years and 2 were last week out of utter boredom.


----------



## starsandbucks

The difference between the first couple seasons and now is startling. I didn't realize how big a change there was until I watched some old season 1 and 2 episodes recently. The girls used to work  at the store (I mean, for the most part), the family house was smaller and decorated so NORMALLY (Americana, like my mom would decorate), Kourtney lived in a regular old townhouse that looked like a place many of us could probably afford, more or less. They seemed so much more relatable. They were "out there" but kinda fun. I liked the show in the beginning. I even liked Kim! And it was only a 30 minute show. 

Now it's an hour of spoiled, bratty adults and over-sexed teenagers. With the exception of the babies pretty much everyone behaves appallingly (Kourtney might be okay). I still watch but I don't know why? I kinda hate myself for it. Damnit, PMK, I've played right into your greedy pimp hands!


----------



## Avril

Bentley1 said:


> I am!  &#128516; I think I'm one of the few loyal viewers they have left. I've been watching them since season 1. All their spin offs, wedding shows, all of it lol I just find that it's gotten boring for me. That's why I feel the script writing isn't working all that well.




I'm right in that group with you Bentley!  :shame:  The first few seasons were good but it's so fake now and I spend most of my time eye rolling watching it these days. They are getting more annoying with every episode.  Why do I keep watching it?  I record it so that when I'm doing a boring household task such as ironing or emptying / loading the dishwasher that I can just switch it on to have a bit of background mindless entertainment LOL.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Bentley1 said:


> And she shamelessly talks about how her life is all about selfies. In last nights episode when she was shopping for the camera to take her stupid selfies with she's all " the perfect selfie isn't that what life's all about." Lol I dunno why I still watch this crap. I blame my DVR for allowing me to watch it late at night when I can't sleep and my ability to FF through the boring stuff, which is most of it now a days.


 
I feel the need to remind everyone that Kim is in her thirties. Pathetic....


----------



## limom

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I feel the need to remind everyone that Kim is in her thirties. Pathetic....



True but isn't her hard core, fan base teenagers?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

limom said:


> True but isn't her hard core, *fan base teenagers*?



Yes, definitely IMO.


----------



## Avril

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I feel the need to remind everyone that Kim is in her thirties. Pathetic....



Every time I watch the show I can't believe Kim is in her mid 30s, she has the maturity of a 12 year old.  



limom said:


> True but isn't her hard core, fan base teenagers?



I think so.  I dunno how she has such a hardcore fan base (people who queue up to meet these idiots etc).  I admit I watch the show, but I wouldn't call myself a fan.  I agree with Bentley - I dunno why I watch this crap!  But like I said, it makes doing household chores a bit less painful to have some noise on in the background!


----------



## limom

Avril said:


> Every time I watch the show I can't believe Kim is in her mid 30s, she has the maturity of a 12 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.  I dunno how she has such a hardcore fan base (people who queue up to meet these idiots etc).  I admit I watch the show, but I wouldn't call myself a fan.  I agree with Bentley - I dunno why I watch this crap!  But like I said, it makes doing household chores a bit less painful to have some noise on in the background!



I stopped watching a while back.
I use to enjoy the California scenery.


----------



## Bentley1

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I feel the need to remind everyone that Kim is in her thirties. Pathetic....



Seriously!  Not only in her 30s, but a MOTHER.  She behaves like a teen/early 20 something single, childless bachelorette.  Beyond pathetic.



Avril said:


> I'm right in that group with you Bentley!  :shame:  The first few seasons were good but it's so fake now and I spend most of my time eye rolling watching it these days. They are getting more annoying with every episode.  Why do I keep watching it?  I record it so that when I'm doing a boring household task such as ironing or emptying / loading the dishwasher that I can just switch it on to have a bit of background mindless entertainment LOL.



They have ALL become beyond annoying.  I also enjoyed the first several seasons, but it's not the same at all.   I think I continue to record/watch out of habit & it's not awful to watch late at night when I'm having trouble sleeping.  I tend to FF through a good amount though.   Bruce/his kids/the younger girls, I FF through all of that LOL.  Not that Kim, Khloe and Kourtney are all that entertaining, but they're the reason I started watching and since I live near their stomping grounds, I like seeing areas I frequent on the show.


----------



## limom

Bentley1 said:


> Seriously!  Not only in her 30s, but a MOTHER.  She behaves like a teen/early 20 something single, childless bachelorette.  Beyond pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> They have ALL become beyond annoying.  I also enjoyed the first several seasons, but it's not the same at all.   I think I continue to record/watch out of habit & it's not awful to watch late at night when I'm having trouble sleeping.  I tend to FF through a good amount though.   Bruce/his kids/the younger girls, I FF through all of that LOL.  Not that the Kim, Khloe and Kourtney are all that entertaining, but they're the reason I started watching and since I live near their stomping grounds, I like seeing areas I frequent on the show.



Yes, the first seasons felt more real and more relatable.
And since Kris had that moronic talk show, I can no longer stomach her.


----------



## Bentley1

Avril said:


> Every time I watch the show I can't believe Kim is in her mid 30s, she has the maturity of a 12 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.  I dunno how she has such a hardcore fan base (people who queue up to meet these idiots etc).  *I admit I watch the show, but I wouldn't call myself a fan.  *I agree with Bentley - I dunno why I watch this crap!  But like I said, it makes doing household chores a bit less painful to have some noise on in the background!



Omg, I truly hope that watching their show doesn't make me "a fan."  I do watch and I participate in their threads on TPF when I feel like gossiping, but that's the extent of my knowledge/"interest" in them. I don't read about them, don't follow them on instagram/twitter/blogs, don't listen to news about them, don't follow their "fashion," NOTHING. They all annoy me, but I keep watching their stupid show & checking in on their threads.


----------



## Bentley1

limom said:


> Yes, the first seasons felt more real and more relatable.
> And since Kris had that moronic talk show, I can no longer stomach her.



Lol, thank goodness that idiotic talk show of hers wasn't picked up.  We all saw it coming from a mile off, but I kept thinking this woman always gets what she wants, so you just never know.  BUT, she was just that bad!  The only time I've actually liked Kris on the show is a few episodes back when she kept calling Kim "a lazy piece of sh*t."


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, thank goodness that idiotic talk show of hers wasn't picked up.  We all saw it coming from a mile off, but I kept thinking this woman always gets what she wants, so you just never know.  BUT, she was just that bad!  The only time I've actually liked Kris on the *show is a few episodes back when she kept calling Kim "a lazy piece of sh*t."    *






whaaaaaaat!!!!!  not her favorite child????


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> whaaaaaaat!!!!!  not her favorite child????



That's what made it so yummy.  Yelling at her cash cow, #1, golden child, princess, and calling her "lazy" and "a piece of sh*t."    I don't care if it was for ratings, it was hysterical and Kris made it look real to me!


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> That's what made it so yummy.  Yelling at her cash cow, #1, golden child, princess, and calling her "lazy" and "a piece of sh*t."    I don't care if it was for ratings, it was hysterical and Kris made it look real to me!





what was kim's reaction?????


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> what was kim's reaction?????



She didn't say a word, she just gave her mother the "who me" look with her mouth open and her eyes big.  Can't argue with the truth! 

I'm sure her sisters all enjoyed watching that scene.


----------



## Sasha2012

It would appear that Scott Disick hasn't learn his lesson after reportedly being hospitalised for alcohol poising last month after a night in the Hamptons.

The reality star was pictured with what appeared to be a wine glass in hand as he partied with the boyfriend of his pregnant girlfriend, Kourtney Kardashian's sister on Wednesday evening.

The 31-year-old posed with the rapper as he returned to the area, before posting a snap on Instagram with the caption: 'Out here hampin @frenchmontana @fatjoe'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...talised-excessive-drinking.html#ixzz38UZFW8F6


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> The reality star was pictured with what appeared to be a wine glass in hand as he partied with the boyfriend of his pregnant girlfriend, Kourtney Kardashian's sister on Wednesday evening.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...talised-excessive-drinking.html#ixzz38UZFW8F6


DM made that sentence so confusing to read.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> DM made that sentence so confusing to read.





so i am not the only one????   i had to read it twice!


----------



## Swanky

LMBO!!  I just read and re-read it and was about to quote it and ask for help! 
Punctuation saves lives DM.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> It would appear that Scott Disick hasn't learn his lesson after reportedly being hospitalised for alcohol poising last month after a night in the Hamptons.
> 
> The reality star was pictured with what appeared to be a wine glass in hand as he partied with the boyfriend of his pregnant girlfriend, Kourtney Kardashian's sister on Wednesday evening.
> 
> The 31-year-old posed with the rapper as he returned to the area, before posting a snap on Instagram with the caption: 'Out here hampin @frenchmontana @fatjoe'.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...talised-excessive-drinking.html#ixzz38UZFW8F6




Eww.


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> DM made that sentence so confusing to read.



There must be a minimum word limit to their articles or something. They turn simple sentences into riddles and love to throw in as many adjectives as possible.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sasha2012 said:


> There must be a minimum word limit to their articles or something. They turn simple sentences into riddles and love to throw in as many adjectives as possible.



Someone wrote that they get paid by the word? Don't know if they were joking but it sure seems like it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Really dm? Scott has learned his lesson he can do whatever he wants and kourt puts up with it. . . He  also doesn't look happy to have his picture taken it looks awkward all the way around.  Im more interested in why the heck jlo would want her pic taken with French fry!


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> Really dm? Scott has learned his lesson he can do whatever he wants and kourt puts up with it. . . He  also doesn't look happy to have his picture taken it looks awkward all the way around.  Im more interested in why the heck jlo would want her pic taken with French fry!



Girlfriend is LOYAL.
And she does not burn BRIDGES.


----------



## audreylita

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LMBO!!  I just read and re-read it and was about to quote it and ask for help!
> Punctuation saves lives DM.



Maybe Christopher Walken wrote it.  He's famous for speaking with total disregard for punctuation.


----------



## Pia Ismea

Scott looks older than the other guys..his skin is terrible for someone his age.


----------



## Stepforded

Pia Ismea said:


> Scott looks older than the other guys..his skin is terrible for someone his age.


 
Too much drinking and late nights.

Probably stress, too.  (I feel very sad for him losing both his parents so close apart ... being an only child, he doesn't really have anyone now ).


----------



## chowlover2

Stepforded said:


> Too much drinking and late nights.
> 
> Probably stress, too. (I feel very sad for him losing both his parents so close apart ... being an only child, he doesn't really have anyone now ).


Agreed! You would think he might get some support from Kourt's family, but they are too self involved with themselves. I would have expected Khloe to help out first, but with French Dip on the scene, she is too wrapped up running after him. I realize they have nannies, but Kourt seems more hands on as a Mom, so she has Mason & Penelope to look after and a new baby on the way. Scott is screwed.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Stepforded said:


> *Too much drinking and late nights.*
> 
> Probably stress, too.  (I feel very sad for him losing both his parents so close apart ... being an only child, he doesn't really have anyone now ).



+1, Agreed!


----------



## bag-princess

Stepforded said:


> Too much drinking and late nights.
> 
> *Probably stress, too.  (I feel very sad for him losing both his parents so close apart ... being an only child, he doesn't really have anyone now* ).





that is how my mom felt when she lost her parents within two years of each other.  she is an only child and she said that even with us (we were young kids though)  and other family she still felt like she was all alone in the world dealing with it.  she went through a really rough period because of it.  planning two funerals back to back mainly all by herself was not easy.

you are so right - he doesn't really have anyone know because those K's will feed him to the sharks if it will advance their storyline and keep them in the news!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian treated herself to a tranquil boat ride on Saturday.

The pregnant reality star showed off her baby bump while clad in a clingy maxi dress as she enjoyed a relaxed day out on the smooth water, and posted a photo of the outing on Instagram. 

'A boaters life for me,' the 35-year-old TV personality captioned the picturesque snapshot which showed her against a stunning backdrop - although no doubt all eyes will be on her burgeoning belly.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ump-clingy-dress-boat-ride.html#ixzz38gIflNER


----------



## starsandbucks

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian treated herself to a tranquil boat ride on Saturday.
> 
> The pregnant reality star showed off her baby bump while clad in a clingy maxi dress as she enjoyed a relaxed day out on the smooth water, and posted a photo of the outing on Instagram.
> 
> 'A boaters life for me,' the 35-year-old TV personality captioned the picturesque snapshot which showed her against a stunning backdrop - although no doubt all eyes will be on her burgeoning belly.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ump-clingy-dress-boat-ride.html#ixzz38gIflNER


That's a very cute picture! She looks great here.


----------



## saira1214

So disappointed to hear that she is racist. No good.


----------



## limom

saira1214 said:


> So disappointed to hear that she is racist. No good.


Not buying it. She is too damned sedated to be anything.


----------



## Cocolo

I'm kind of believing it.  Her baby's father is white.  Maybe she detests the way her sisters are running around chasing men of color.  She has struck me as stuck up on a few occasions.  And the way she acted about kissing a latin actor on the soap opera, just reeked of bias.


----------



## Bentley1

Cocolo said:


> I'm kind of believing it.  Her baby's father is white.  Maybe she detests the way her sisters are running around chasing men of color.  She has struck me as stuck up on a few occasions.  And the way she acted about kissing a latin actor on the soap opera, just reeked of bias.




I believe it too.  I don't doubt it at all.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> I believe it too.  I don't doubt it at all.




i don't either. i have always gotten that vibe from her,too!  and despite what they have tried to make us believe about scott - he ain't high quality while folks either!  she really has no room to look down on any one because of their choices in men!


----------



## limom

Cocolo said:


> I'm kind of believing it.  Her baby's father is white.  Maybe she detests the way her sisters are running around chasing men of color.  She has struck me as stuck up on a few occasions.  And the way she acted about kissing a latin actor on the soap opera, just reeked of bias.



For real?
Who is the actor?


----------



## Sasha2012

saira1214 said:


> So disappointed to hear that she is racist. No good.



Where did you hear this?



Cocolo said:


> I'm kind of believing it.  Her baby's father is white.  Maybe she detests the way her sisters are running around chasing men of color.  She has struck me as stuck up on a few occasions.  And the way she acted about kissing a latin actor on the soap opera, just reeked of bias.



Well Kourtney is white herself, you don't need to date someone of another color to prove you aren't racist. She trust a black woman enough to care for her children... she's never indicated being a racist, she actually seems very mellow and liberal.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

saira1214 said:


> So disappointed to hear that she is racist. No good.



What did I miss? I can't imagine her being racist, not with her sisters and their assorted BFs and DHs.


----------



## saira1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Where did you hear this?
> 
> 
> 
> Well Kourtney is white herself, you don't need to date someone of another color to prove you aren't racist. She trust a black woman enough to care for her children... she's never indicated being a racist, she actually seems very mellow and liberal.




In the Kim K thread. Allegedly she keeps a black nanny because she knows Scott will not pursue a black women.


----------



## saira1214

VigeeLeBrun said:


> What did I miss? I can't imagine her being racist, not with her sisters and their assorted BFs and DHs.




Some tea that was spilled in the Kim K thread.


----------



## limom

Is that the actor?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

saira1214 said:


> Some tea that was spilled in the Kim K thread.



Thanks, going over to that thread NOW, lol.


----------



## saira1214

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, going over to that thread NOW, lol.




Good luck! It is long. Haha.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Not buying it. She is too damned sedated to be anything.


I agree


----------



## Cocolo

limom said:


> For real?
> Who is the actor?



He played Christian Vega.  Soap heart throb actually.  She had a two day job as Cassandra Csomething.  Collins?  She played an attorney I think, who got arrested with him, and threw down that "Don't they know I'm involved with someone? I can't be kissing some......actor.  I won't do it."  And when I saw it on One Life to Live, I was so totally unimpressed, and wondered if 2 kollege kourtney had been home schooled for kollege too.  Kitchen was one skool and backyard the other?







Yeah, him.


----------



## Chanel522

She had a problem kissing him?!?!


----------



## audreylita

Chanel522 said:


> She had a problem kissing him?!?!



Seriously.  On what planet!  :kiss:


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> Where did you hear this?
> 
> 
> 
> Well Kourtney is white herself, you don't need to date someone of another color to prove you aren't racist. She trust a black woman enough to care for her children... she's never indicated being a racist, she actually seems very mellow and liberal.




While I do agree that dating someone white doesn't mean she's racist bc she is white herself the second part of that statement doesn't mean anything either as slaves and other black women after Emancipation raised white babies all day every day and I am pretty sure their masters were/are racist.  Racists can sleep with people of a different color, hire them, etc.  Doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/27...by-bump-is-out-of-sight-at-baby-buggy-dinner/

Kourtney Kardashian looks ethereal in a long-sleeved white dress while attending the 2014 Baby Buggy Summer Dinner on Saturday evening (July 26) at a private residence in the Hamptons, N.Y.

The 35-year-old pregnant reality star was joined by her longtime love Scott Disick.

Also in attendance at the dinner, hosted by Jessica Seinfeld, were Rachel Zoe and hubby Rodger Berman, as well as Alec Baldwin and his wife Hilaria.

FYI: Rachel is wearing Giorgio Armani. Jessica is wearing Giorgio Armani. The event was presented in partnership by Vanity Fair and supported by The Armani Group.


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> While I do agree that dating someone white doesn't mean she's racist bc she is white herself the second part of that statement doesn't mean anything either as slaves and other black women after Emancipation raised white babies all day every day and I am pretty sure their masters were/are racist.  Racists can sleep with people of a different color, hire them, etc.  Doesn't really mean anything.



But do you get a racist vibe from the family?
I don't.
If anything, they have been victims of racism themselves.
How many times has  Kim be called an exxotical and other not so flattering and racist epithets?
While I am not buying the Kanye/Kim narrative of persecution, I am quite sure that they have been experiencing bigotry.


----------



## Nathalya

AEGIS said:


> While I do agree that dating someone white doesn't mean she's racist bc she is white herself the second part of that statement doesn't mean anything either *as slaves and other black women after Emancipation raised white babies all day every day and I am pretty sure their masters were/are racist.  Racists can sleep with people of a different color, hire them, etc.*  Doesn't really mean anything.



I was just about to say this.



limom said:


> But do you get a racist vibe from the family?
> I don't.
> If anything, they have been victims of racism themselves.
> How many times has  Kim be *called an exxotical *and other not so flattering and racist epithets?
> While I am not buying the Kanye/Kim narrative of persecution, I am quite sure that they have been experiencing bigotry.



I've been called that a couple of times as well... had no idea it was negative?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/27...by-bump-is-out-of-sight-at-baby-buggy-dinner/
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian looks ethereal in a long-sleeved white dress while attending the 2014 Baby Buggy Summer Dinner on Saturday evening (July 26) at a private residence in the Hamptons, N.Y.
> 
> The 35-year-old pregnant reality star was joined by her longtime love Scott Disick.
> 
> Also in attendance at the dinner, hosted by Jessica Seinfeld, were Rachel Zoe and hubby Rodger Berman, as well as Alec Baldwin and his wife Hilaria.
> 
> FYI: Rachel is wearing Giorgio Armani. Jessica is wearing Giorgio Armani. The event was presented in partnership by Vanity Fair and supported by The Armani Group.



They both look great in these pics!


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> *But do you get a racist vibe from the family?*
> I don't.
> If anything, they have been victims of racism themselves.
> How many times has  Kim be called an exxotical and other not so flattering and racist epithets?
> While I am not buying the Kanye/Kim narrative of persecution, I am quite sure that they have been experiencing bigotry.




the FAMILY as a whole is not in question.  we were talking about Kourtney only.  and i do get that vibe from here.






Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/27...by-bump-is-out-of-sight-at-baby-buggy-dinner/
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian looks ethereal in a long-sleeved white dress while attending the 2014 Baby Buggy Summer Dinner on Saturday evening (July 26) at a private residence in the Hamptons, N.Y.





that dress is so ugly.  i think if the collar on it was different it would be a little better.  but that and the long sleeves and the length of it just looks so hot and uncomfy!!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> the FAMILY as a whole is not in question.  we were talking about Kourtney only.  and i do get that vibe from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that dress is so ugly.  i think if the collar on it was different it would be a little better.  but that and the long sleeves and the length of it just looks so hot and uncomfy!!



But why would she be the only racist one?
Because she chose Scott?


----------



## AEGIS

limom said:


> But do you get a racist vibe from the family?
> I don't.
> If anything, they have been victims of racism themselves.
> How many times has  Kim be called an exxotical and other not so flattering and racist epithets?
> While I am not buying the Kanye/Kim narrative of persecution, I am quite sure that they have been experiencing bigotry.




An exxotical is not a racial epithet & not necessarily an insult.  At least, I do not use it as an insult, just as a descriptor.


----------



## JazzyJaz

They look good in the pictures.  I think Kourt's dress would have been cuter as a mini.

So are these racist vibes because of some gossip that was posted on the internet? I just  don't get racist vibes from either one of them.


----------



## Kenyanqn

bag-princess said:


> that dress is so ugly.  i think if the collar on it was different it would be a little better.  but that and the long sleeves and the length of it just looks so hot and uncomfy!!




I was thinking the same thing. It looks like a dress off a picture from the 1940s era or something. 


Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Cocolo said:


> He played Christian Vega.  Soap heart throb actually.  She had a two day job as Cassandra Csomething.  Collins?  She played an attorney I think, who got arrested with him, and threw down that "Don't they know I'm involved with someone? I can't be kissing some......actor.  I won't do it."  And when I saw it on One Life to Live, I was so totally unimpressed, and wondered if 2 kollege kourtney had been home schooled for kollege too.  Kitchen was one skool and backyard the other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, him.




She's an idi*t! That is all! 


Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!


----------



## Stansy

Chanel522 said:


> She had a problem kissing him?!?!



 exactly!!


----------



## dr.pepper

Why would Kourt's racist ways be on Kanye's iPad, which is supposedly where all of these rumors came from. That's just odd imho. 

You can be a snob without being racist.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Oh god, the soap music was a relief 
how much they must edit her on the K show. 

Kassandra Kavanaugh with a K 

Starts about15 seconds in


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Oh god, the soap music was a relief
> how much they must edit her on the K show.
> 
> Kassandra Kavanaugh with a K
> 
> Starts about15 seconds in



That voice, that voice!  I only lasted until half way through.

She just recites lines, there is no acting, but she did memorize it all, so good for her.  lol  In comparison, she made the soap actors sound like better actors!


----------



## saira1214

Encore Hermes said:


> Oh god, the soap music was a relief
> how much they must edit her on the K show.
> 
> Kassandra Kavanaugh with a K
> 
> Starts about15 seconds in



She couldn't lose her Valley Girl accent for the role? Geez. Good thing she gradated with a degree in theater.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> That voice, that voice! I only lasted until half way through.
> 
> She just recites lines, there is no acting, but she did memorize it all, so good for her. lol In comparison, she made the soap actors sound like better actors!


 OMG! What a hoot! Thanks for posting!It's a good thing she's on reality TV, soap opera acting is not her forte.


----------



## Brandless

I didn't know One Life to Live was a comedy! How did she even get a part?


----------



## Sasha2012

JazzyJaz said:


> They look good in the pictures.  I think Kourt's dress would have been cuter as a mini.
> 
> So are these racist vibes because of some gossip that was posted on the internet? I just  don't get racist vibes from either one of them.



Exactly, it's amazing how an anonymous source on a gossip forum can make people believe someone is a racist with no sufficient evidence, that's a big accusation to base just on hearsay. It's not like Paris Hilton where there are actual recordings of her saying racial slurs.


----------



## Sasha2012

The cameras were rolling on Sunday as Scott Disick and pregnant Kourtney Kardashian filmed scenes for a forthcoming episode of Keeping up with the Kardashians. 

Stepping out in upmarket New York suburb The Hamptons they were joined by their two children, Mason, five, and two-year-old Penelope as they idled outside a property between takes. 

Kourtney  who is expecting their third child at the end of the year  caught the eye in a red plaid shirt and cut off denim shorts during the outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-two-children-The-Hamptons.html#ixzz38mqKkKvY


----------



## saira1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Exactly, it's amazing how an anonymous source on a gossip forum can make people believe someone is a racist with no sufficient evidence, that's a big accusation to base just on hearsay. It's not like Paris Hilton where there are actual recordings of her saying racial slurs.




Everything in these threads is gossip and hearsay. Seriously, it's in the title.


----------



## Bentley1

saira1214 said:


> Everything in these threads is gossip and hearsay. Seriously, it's in the title.




Lol, thank you.


----------



## ChanelMommy

saira1214 said:


> She couldn't lose her Valley Girl accent for the role? Geez. Good thing she gradated with a degree in theater.



 I had no idea she was on a soap opera!


----------



## Sasha2012

saira1214 said:


> Everything in these threads is gossip and hearsay. Seriously, it's in the title.



Some things are actual news hence news and gossip in the title but some people take the gossip and think it's factual. Anyone with an imagination can post an elaborate story but it doesn't make it true.


----------



## limom

Sasha2012 said:


> Some things are actual news hence news and gossip in the title but some people take the gossip and think it's factual. Anyone with an imagination can post an elaborate story but it doesn't make it true.



Well, if nobody speculated, this thread would be two pages long.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

limom said:


> Well, if nobody speculated, this thread would be two pages long.



And a lot less fun..lol


----------



## saira1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Some things are actual news hence news and gossip in the title but some people take the gossip and think it's factual. Anyone with an imagination can post an elaborate story but it doesn't make it true.



People may have many different reasons for believing something to be true. Just because you don't believe it, doesn't mean other people can't.   Many "news" stories that we are fed by the media are skewed, half-truths anyway.


----------



## Sasha2012

They were left behind while mum Kris party-hopped in Ibiza with sisters Kim and Kendall.

But Kourtney and Khloe were making the best of it back in the Hamptons as they headed out for a stylish dinner event on Saturday evening.

And Kourtney, 35 - who is expecting her third child - set a fabulous example of how to do maternity chic as she donned a flared minidress for the evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...al-mini-dress-Khloe-head-dinner-Hamptons.html


----------



## Swanky

She looks pretty.


----------



## Nathalya

She is! Esp in that last picture.


----------



## AEGIS

that neon number looks good on her


----------



## labelwhore04

That last pic is gorgeous. She always looks 10x better when she's pregnant, it's seriously amazing how she changes. Even her face looks fresher and younger. Isn't pregnancy supposed to tire you out? It's like she has more energy when she's pregnant.


----------



## PurseNut911

Wow, Kourt does look so much better. So pretty. Pregnancy suits her.


----------



## pink1

She really does look great in these last pics.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> They were left behind while mum Kris party-hopped in Ibiza with sisters Kim and Kendall.
> 
> But Kourtney and Khloe were making the best of it back in the Hamptons as they headed out for a stylish dinner event on Saturday evening.
> 
> And Kourtney, 35 - who is expecting her third child - set a fabulous example of how to do maternity chic as she donned a flared minidress for the evening.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...al-mini-dress-Khloe-head-dinner-Hamptons.html



Agreed, Kourt does look great in these pics.


----------



## chowlover2

She does!


----------



## September24

She puts KK maternity style to shame LOL! Go Kourt


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Kourt looks so good. I hope I can be fancy like her pop 3 kiddos out before I'm 35 and look that awesome.


----------



## chowlover2

September24 said:


> She puts KK maternity style to shame LOL! Go Kourt


Yes! Not to mention she puts Kim's mothering skills to shame as well.


----------



## Sarahs12

does anyone know who made that gray and neon green dress?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chowlover2 said:


> Yes! Not to mention she puts Kim's mothering skills to shame as well.



Has anyone even witnessed KK's mothering skills? I certainly haven't. She keeps baby North pretty well hidden. Weird.


----------



## michie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Has anyone even witnessed KK's mothering skills? I certainly haven't. She keeps baby North pretty well hidden. Weird.



I think ppl just assume she's not the "mom" type because North doesn't seem to know her. Even in that leaked video, North seemed very much bewildered in her presence.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

michie said:


> I think ppl just assume she's not the "mom" type because North doesn't seem to know her. Even in that leaked video, North seemed very much bewildered in her presence.



Great point. North always seems to be struggling to get out of her arms.


----------



## chowlover2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great point. North always seems to be struggling to get out of her arms.


 In the latest pic with Kanye she has this look on her face like " Who is this guy?'


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chowlover2 said:


> *In the latest pic with Kanye she has this look on her face like " Who is this guy?'*



Believe me, she echos my own sentiments! 

Now back to Kourt......


----------



## nooch

You go, Kourtney. Maybe Kim wants to hide for nine months but you are too fabulous.


----------



## chowlover2

nooch said:


> You go, Kourtney. Maybe Kim wants to hide for nine months but you are too fabulous.


 Agreed!:true:


----------



## Alexenjie

I agree Kourtney does look good pregnant. I always thought that Kim should have asked Kourtney for tips as to how to dress but Kim is too proud to admit she doesn't have any idea of how to dress herself (pregnant or not).


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

The Hamptons. (August 5)


----------



## JazzyJaz

Out to dinner with Khloe and French last night.






 letthelordbewithyou Gettin it 1d


----------



## Midge S

Does he have a French Manicure?   Seriously, pink polish I think.  

That pic would be kinda cute if not for those idiot glasses.


----------



## ebayBAGS

Oh Scott. Looking good even with a bib on. 



JazzyJaz said:


> Out to dinner with Khloe and French last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> letthelordbewithyou Gettin it 1d


----------



## pixiejenna

Alexenjie said:


> I agree Kourtney does look good pregnant. I always thought that Kim should have asked Kourtney for tips as to how to dress but Kim is too proud to admit she doesn't have any idea of how to dress herself (pregnant or not).



How can kim be the perfect B if she doesn't let her "boyfriend" pick out her wardrobe?  Also we know kim has too much pride to ask for help.


----------



## Chanel522

Kourt and Scott look nice, but French looks ridiculous as usual.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Encore Hermes said:


> Oh god, the soap music was a relief
> how much they must edit her on the K show.
> 
> Kassandra Kavanaugh with a K
> 
> Starts about15 seconds in





WHAT THE H*LLLLLLLLLL


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> The Hamptons. (August 5)



Hell no to that makeup. Terrible.


----------



## starsandbucks

Eeek French has lady fingers! Kourt's makeup is not looking great in those pics but I wonder if it's flashback? Or it's just that too heavy Kardashian "triangle of light" under the eyes/on the cheekbones.  Her hair looks beautiful and shiny and healthy though. Pregnant lady hair.


----------



## chowlover2

I just want to take a shower after I see pics of French Dip...


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chowlover2 said:


> *I just want to take a shower after I see pics of French Dip...*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!




It's not just you, I look at him and feel the same way. Ewww.


----------



## Nathalya

.pursefiend. said:


> WHAT THE H*LLLLLLLLLL



HAHAHA I just watched it. It's sooo bad


----------



## .pursefiend.

Nathalya said:


> HAHAHA I just watched it. It's sooo bad



it was and i couldn't stop watching it


----------



## jasminscemt

.pursefiend. said:


> it was and i couldn't stop watching it



I'm cringing watching it!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her third baby is on the way and it looked like Kourtney Kardashian was craving something sweet on Thursday.

The 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was seen tucking into some frozen yoghurt while out with her sister Khloe, who skipped the snack.

The pair were joined by Kourt's boyfriend Scott Disick and pastor Rick Wilkerson Jr. for their stroll around The Hamptons, New York - where the sisters are currently filming their spinoff reality TV series.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-yoghurt-day-sister-Khloe.html#ixzz39q52D6Nh


----------



## Alexenjie

I normally give Kourtney points for her understated fashion choices but this picture with the strange hat and ugly boots makes her look like a witch, to me. Not a flattering look.


----------



## Sasha2012

In 2012 Scott Disick purchased a royal title, becoming Lord of the Manor of Cruckton Ford.

So it's only fitting that he's secured a cameo role on a television series titled Royal Pains.

On Thursday, he and Khloe Kardashian, the sister of his long-time girlfriend Kourtney, were spotted arriving to the set of the show - about a surgeon working as a concierge doctor in the posh New York suburbs of the Hamptons.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ilm-cameo-Khloe-Kardashian.html#ixzz39q7YD7k0


----------



## Lounorada

I wonder does Kourtney have shorts or something on under that dress, because it's a little short to wear without some underneath coverage.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> In 2012 Scott Disick purchased a royal title, becoming Lord of the Manor of Cruckton Ford.
> 
> So it's only fitting that he's secured a cameo role on a television series titled Royal Pains.
> 
> On Thursday, he and Khloe Kardashian, the sister of his long-time girlfriend Kourtney, were spotted arriving to the set of the show - about a surgeon working as a concierge doctor in the posh New York suburbs of the Hamptons.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ilm-cameo-Khloe-Kardashian.html#ixzz39q7YD7k0



Actually, I watch that show and my bet is that they will be on for all of 2 seconds, lol.


----------



## Nathalya

Kourtneys dress looks cute but she needs to throw away those horrible sandals.
Shouldnt spanx be a little bit more invisible, khloe?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> In 2012 Scott Disick purchased a royal title, becoming Lord of the Manor of Cruckton Ford.
> 
> So it's only fitting that he's secured a cameo role on a television series titled Royal Pains.
> 
> On Thursday, he and Khloe Kardashian, the sister of his long-time girlfriend Kourtney, were spotted arriving to the set of the show - about a surgeon working as a concierge doctor in the posh New York suburbs of the Hamptons.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ilm-cameo-Khloe-Kardashian.html#ixzz39q7YD7k0




BTW, Khloe's lips look horribly inflated


----------



## starsandbucks

If Khloe is going to wear Spanks under her way-too-tight jeans she should at least wear the ones that go down to the ankles. She should have figured this out the first time a photo showed her VSL (visible spanx line)! 

Many years ago Macy's Black Friday sale was having a buy one, get one free on a spanx-type girdle thing so I bought two. I'd never worn them before and I was pretty psyched to try one out and "take inches off my figure"! So I stupidly wore a pair under my jeans to work the next Monday. By 11 am I had had ENOUGH and was peeling that thing off and stuffing it into my purse, never to be worn again. So I do salute her for her commitment to the Spanx lifestyle because I could never do it but that doesn't mean I think it's working for her!

Anyway back to Kourtney. That outfit:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Her third baby is on the way and it looked like Kourtney Kardashian was craving something sweet on Thursday.
> 
> The 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was seen tucking into some frozen yoghurt while out with her sister Khloe, who skipped the snack.
> 
> The pair were joined by Kourt's boyfriend Scott Disick and pastor Rick Wilkerson Jr. for their stroll around The Hamptons, New York - where the sisters are currently filming their spinoff reality TV series.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-yoghurt-day-sister-Khloe.html#ixzz39q52D6Nh



Kourtney looks cute. I don't understand the obsession with frozen yogurt, it's nasty.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

starsandbucks said:


> If Khloe is going to wear Spanks under her way-too-tight jeans she should at least wear the ones that go down to the ankles. She should have figured this out the first time a photo showed her VSL (visible spanx line)!
> 
> Many years ago Macy's Black Friday sale was having a buy one, get one free on a spanx-type girdle thing so I bought two. I'd never worn them before and I was pretty psyched to try one out and "take inches off my figure"! So I stupidly wore a pair under my jeans to work the next Monday. By 11 am I had had ENOUGH and was peeling that thing off and stuffing it into my purse, never to be worn again. So I do salute her for her commitment to the Spanx lifestyle because I could never do it but that doesn't mean I think it's working for her!
> 
> Anyway back to Kourtney. That outfit:



Great spanx story, *starsandbucks*! Although I do love spanx camisoles, they get rid of muffin top pretty well.

Back to Kourt and Scott. He certainly is looking a little full of himself lately IMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is reportedly expecting her third baby in December. 

But Kourtney Kardashian is not sticking to conventional maternity style. 

The 35-year-old reality star stepped out in a plunging white lace jumpsuit at an event on The Hamptons on Saturday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-tight-white-jumpsuit.html#ixzz39xjjRrTu


----------



## wildblood

Oh! She looks like a sperm..


----------



## lovemysavior

Sasha2012 said:


> She is reportedly expecting her third baby in December.
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian is not sticking to conventional maternity style.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star stepped out in a plunging white lace jumpsuit at an event on The Hamptons on Saturday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-tight-white-jumpsuit.html#ixzz39xjjRrTu





Ohhhh.....emmmmm......geeee.....that outfit is no bueno!


----------



## pittcat

Lol at "reportedly expecting" ... Wtf is she wearing though? That ain't right!


----------



## Lounorada

My first and only reaction to the cream lace condom she's wearing... :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots: 
Fire the stylist for this Kourntey!


----------



## Cocolo

wildblood said:


> Oh! She looks like a sperm..



OMG.  Why do I come here before I've finished my coffee???  You K owe me a new keyboard.  She is from this day foreward.........Spermy.  Spermy and LD.  I love it.  


Kan we throw a silent K in there?  KSpermy and LD.  Maybe a thread name change?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> She is reportedly expecting her third baby in December.
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian is not sticking to conventional maternity style.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star stepped out in a plunging white lace jumpsuit at an event on The Hamptons on Saturday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-tight-white-jumpsuit.html#ixzz39xjjRrTu



Didn't she notice that something was wrong when she looked in the mirror? She looks like she is wearing a lace stocking or a lace condom, lol.


----------



## stylemepretty

Oh hellllll no!!!!


----------



## limom

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Didn't she notice that something was wrong when she looked in the mirror? She looks like she is wearing a lace stocking or a lace condom, lol.



Not only that but it is way too small and too long.
Did she borrow it from her pop up boutique? (which sucks btw)


----------



## LavenderIce

I thought she looked good from the neck up.  The sperm jumpsuit is


----------



## talldrnkofwater

.pursefiend. said:


> WHAT THE H*LLLLLLLLLL



OMG, why do they keep getting hired for acting jobs?  That was painful lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

LavenderIce said:


> I thought she looked good from the neck up.  The sperm jumpsuit is



Me too from the waist up it's all good from the waist down its a big mess. I think if it was a knee length dress she would have looked amazing. I have no idea how she can even walk in that jumpsuit it's at least 4 inches too long for her and she's probably wearing heels.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Kourt usually does so well with her pregnancy looks.


----------



## Nathalya

JazzyJaz said:


> Kourt usually does so well with her pregnancy looks.



I agree


----------



## zippie

Mirror mirror on the wall who's the shortest of them all..............

She looks like a moron, so not sexy.


----------



## Chanel522

The jumpsuit is cute, but not on Kourtney.  Esp not on a pregnant Kourtney!!  Scott doesn't look very good here either actually.


----------



## AEGIS

don't pregnant women pee often? that outfit makes no sense


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> My first and only reaction to the *cream lace condom she's wearing... *:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:
> Fire the stylist for this Kourntey!




   omg!!!  i almost spit out my yogurt!!!!!   that outfit is a big "oh hell nah" kourtney!!!   damn!







zippie said:


> Mirror mirror on the wall who's the shortest of them all..............
> 
> She looks like a moron, so not sexy.







as i said before - she is knee high to a garden gnome!!


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> My first and only reaction to the cream lace condom she's wearing... :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:
> Fire the stylist for this Kourntey!


 "dead"


----------



## Sasha2012

Their sisters Kim Kardashian, Kendall and Kylie Jenner collected their Teen Choice Award in Los Angeles on Sunday.

But Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian were absent from the party, as they were instead stuck all the way over in New York filming their spinoff reality show, Kourtney And Khloe Take The Hamptons.

The pair of reality stars were seen strolling around the East Coast holiday spot keeping a low profile, unable to participate in the congratulatory festivities due to work commitments.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llect-Teen-Choice-Award-LA.html#ixzz3A3Mk73rP


----------



## Kenyanqn

Sasha2012 said:


> She is reportedly expecting her third baby in December.
> 
> 
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian is not sticking to conventional maternity style.
> 
> 
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star stepped out in a plunging white lace jumpsuit at an event on The Hamptons on Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-tight-white-jumpsuit.html#ixzz39xjjRrTu




Yikes! 







Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!


----------



## Gaby87

Is her left arm missing in that first pic?


----------



## Swanky

No, lol! It's bent and resting on Scott's back.


----------



## Swanky

*Kourtney K. & Scott Disick Briefcase Full Of Cash STOLEN!!*

 *         8/11/2014 9:14 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    Exclusive Details




A thief broke into *Kourtney Kardashian* and *Scott Disick*'s  rented home in the Hamptons -- stealing a briefcase stuffed with CASH  -- and sources close to the family tell TMZ they think it's an inside  job because this is the third time the family has been hit.

Southampton  Town Police say Scott reported a briefcase filled with $4,000 was  pilfered from their bedroom ... sometime between July 1st and 4th. 

According  to cops ... nothing else was reported stolen and there was no  indication of forced entry. Our Kardashian sources tell us ... Kourtney  suspects the culprit is someone close to them.

The reason for her suspicion ... Kourtney reported a similar theft in February at her home in Calabasas ... after someone snatched $50K in cash.

And that theft came shortly after a $250K jewelry heist at *Khloe*'s home.  Law enforcement sources told us at the time they suspected those crimes were committed by someone on the crew of "*Keeping Up with the Kardashians*"* -- *because they have access to the homes.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3A6kWtYG6


----------



## michie

That gif, tho...LMAO


----------



## bag-princess

idiots!!!!!  loosing the $50G was not a clue that the suitcase is NOT a good idea for keeping money!!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Briefcase full of cash? 4000 is 40 $100 bills, 80 $50 bills.
You could fit that in Kris's BV cosmetic bag she loves so much.


Even 200 twenties  wouldn't fill a briefcase. 

These stories are so lame.


----------



## limom

^^


----------



## AEGIS

CobaltBlu said:


> Briefcase full of cash? 4000 is 40 $100 bills, 80 $50 bills.
> You could fit that in Kris's BV cosmetic bag she loves so much.
> 
> 
> Even 200 twenties  wouldn't fill a briefcase.
> 
> These stories are so lame.




I was gonna say $4,000 can fit into a speedy 25.


----------



## Swanky

That's why I posted the gif. . . that story is whack!  I mean, _another  "_theft"!?


----------



## Bentley1

$4k is a briefcase full of cash? Lmao
Was the $4k all in Ones? Dumb story


----------



## Lounorada

I wonder if all these theft stories are just a future excuse for their fortune demise, they can just blame it on being stolen, not the fact that they spend money faster than Kanye hopping on a plane to Paris to see Riccardo.


----------



## labelwhore04

Who keeps cash in a briefcase? Like are they in the mafia? These planted stories are getting ridiculous.


----------



## Nathalya

labelwhore04 said:


> Who keeps cash in a briefcase? Like are they in the mafia? These planted stories are getting ridiculous.



Lol right!

That wendy gif:sly:


----------



## labelwhore04

Let me guess, we can watch this "theft" unfold sunday nights on E! Maybe the cameras even caught the robbers in action, ski masks and all!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Their stories and storylines are just so unbelievably pedestrian and dumb.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

labelwhore04 said:


> Let me guess, we can watch this "theft" unfold sunday nights on E! Maybe the cameras even caught the robbers in action, ski masks and all!





labelwhore04 said:


> Who keeps cash in a briefcase? Like are they in the mafia? These planted stories are getting ridiculous.





CobaltBlu said:


> Their stories and storylines are just so unbelievably pedestrian and dumb.



Yes, yes and yes!!! So STUPID.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Filming in the Hamptons
Zimbio


----------



## Sasha2012

Earier today it was revealed her Hamptons home was robbed of $4000 in cash last month.

But Kourtney Kardashian didn't seem the least bit bothered as she stepped out for a fashionable lunch with younger sister Khloe (and managed to upstage her style wise).

The 35-year-old showed off her blossoming belly in a stylish black and white patterned frock while at the Tuscan House in Southampton on Monday.

Kourtney - who is pregnant with her third child - glowed as she teamed her chic number with a pair of black leather ankle strap heels and a matching Chanel handbag.

She wore her dark locks loose with bronze makeup on her glowing skin and a slick of pale lipstick.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star appeared in good spirits as she flashed a smile while making her way to the trendy eatery.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-monochrome-dress-Hamptons.html#ixzz3A8one6TY


----------



## Swanky

Khloe looks so bad it's all I see, lol!


----------



## CobaltBlu

that dress of Kourts is giving me vertigo.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That jumpsuit is not for you, Khloe.


----------



## Swanky

*'Keeping Up With the Kardashians' We REFUSE To Shoot Unless the Thief is Caught!*

 *         8/12/2014 12:40 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE




*Kim*, *Khloe* and *Kourtney Kardashian* are REFUSING to film season 10 of their reality show ... unless the person stealing their money and jewelry is caught.

Family  sources tell us ... the girls are convinced whoever has stolen 10s of  thousands of dollars from them works for the TV show.  

All 3 thefts -- $4K taken from Kourtney's Hampton's rental, $50K stolen from Kourtney's Calabasas home and $250K in jewelry taken from Khloe's house -- appear to be inside jobs, with no signs of forced entry.

The  3 women say they've done everything they've been asked to do to thwart  the thieves -- hiring additional security, installing more surveillance  cameras and rotating staff -- all to no avail.

K K and K want producers to force the crew to take lie detector tests.

Filming is set to begin in October but we're told the girls won't play unless the thief or thieves are nabbed.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3ABogDE00


----------



## slowlikehoney

labelwhore04 said:


> Who keeps cash in a briefcase? Like are they in the mafia? These planted stories are getting ridiculous.




That's exactly what I thought. Have they heard of banks? Wtf?


----------



## redney

oh god please don't let the [supposed] thieves be found!

buh-bye Ks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> Earier today it was revealed her Hamptons home was robbed of $4000 in cash last month.
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian didn't seem the least bit bothered as she stepped out for a fashionable lunch with younger sister Khloe (and managed to upstage her style wise).
> 
> The 35-year-old showed off her blossoming belly in a stylish black and white patterned frock while at the Tuscan House in Southampton on Monday.
> 
> Kourtney - who is pregnant with her third child - glowed as she teamed her chic number with a pair of black leather ankle strap heels and a matching Chanel handbag.
> 
> She wore her dark locks loose with bronze makeup on her glowing skin and a slick of pale lipstick.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star appeared in good spirits as she flashed a smile while making her way to the trendy eatery.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-monochrome-dress-Hamptons.html#ixzz3A8one6TY



I don't care what the Daily Mail UK says, I say those are two fugly outfits and both look hideous.


----------



## labelwhore04

The thief is probably Scott.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

labelwhore04 said:


> *The thief is probably Scott.*



*labelwhore*, you are the best!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sounds like a plot line to me, scott probably misplaced it after a few cocktails. 
Check masons toy box. 

 Buy a safe, rent a safe deposit box. Not too difficult.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> oh god please don't let the [supposed] thieves be found!
> 
> buh-bye Ks!


I was just thinking that!  lol


----------



## pixiejenna

redney said:


> oh god please don't let the [supposed] thieves be found!
> 
> buh-bye Ks!



Lol some how I don't think we will be so lucky.  If rob was around I'd guess it was him he's got to find a way to pay for his sizzurp.


----------



## labelwhore04

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *labelwhore*, you are the best!



 It makes perfect sense. Scott loves to spend money and we know damn well Kourt is  controlling their finances like a dictator. He needs some untraceable cash on hand to fuel his shopping addiction.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

1) Plotline for an upcoming episode.

2) Maybe he owes his dealer money. And before anyone says they have money remember Charlie Sheen had two cars thrown over a cliff. Someone may be sending a message.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> The thief is probably Scott.





bloop!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## zen1965

labelwhore04 said:


> The thief is probably Scott.



Nah. It's Jonathan - and that is why he blocked you on instagram.


----------



## labelwhore04

zen1965 said:


> Nah. It's Jonathan - and that is why he blocked you on instagram.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

zen1965 said:


> *Nah. It's Jonathan - and that is why he blocked you on instagram.*



OMG, could this thread get any funnier?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been enjoying summer in the Hamptons.

But Kourtney Kardashian seems to be getting ready for Halloween early, if the outfit she wore on Tuesday is anything to go by.

The pregnant 35-year-old draped herself in a white, spider web-style dress as she strolled through South Hampton with sister Kim.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-Hamptons-outing-Kim.html#ixzz3AEW0ppHT


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been enjoying summer in the Hamptons.
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian seems to be getting ready for Halloween early, if the outfit she wore on Tuesday is anything to go by.
> 
> The pregnant 35-year-old draped herself in a white, spider web-style dress as she strolled through South Hampton with sister Kim.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-Hamptons-outing-Kim.html#ixzz3AEW0ppHT



OMG, their 5 minutes of fame are up if their outfits are any indication!


----------



## AEGIS

she looks disgusting


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Weren't people just saying how great her pregnancy style was a few pages back?  Yeah, I'm gonna have to disagree. She has moments of cuteness but overall her pregnancy style is just as bad as her usual style.


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been enjoying summer in the Hamptons.
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian seems to be getting ready for Halloween early, if the outfit she wore on Tuesday is anything to go by.
> 
> The pregnant 35-year-old draped herself in a white, spider web-style dress as she strolled through South Hampton with sister Kim.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-Hamptons-outing-Kim.html#ixzz3AEW0ppHT



Nooooo Kourtney!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Weren't people just saying how great her pregnancy style was a few pages back?  Yeah, I'm gonna have to disagree. *She has moments of cuteness but overall her pregnancy style is just as bad as her usual style.*






exactly!!!!   and the sad thing is - she is walking beside kim and even in all that black she still looks like a she cow with those big jugs!!!  that usually nakes kourt look a little better but not not this time!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Stepforded

A few weeks ago, Crazy Days and Nights had a blind item about a sibling stealing from his family members ... someone (maybe me? - can't remember), posted it on one of the K threads, and most people seemed to think it described Rob to a 't'.  Has he been visiting the Hamptons this time 'round?  If not, it rules him out (maybe).


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks like Mrs. Haversham.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> She looks like Mrs. Haversham.





http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian certainly knows her way around stylish maternity wear.

Currently pregnant with her third child, the reality star has been seen stepping out in a number of fashionable ensembles lately, and Thursday afternoon was no different.

Kourtney was seen upstaging her sister Khloe, as she filmed their spin-off show in The Hamptons wearing a cute striped summer dress with a yellow handbag.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ump-stylish-maternity-wear.html#ixzz3AOzdJdMy


----------



## Encore Hermes

So cute look at the little fans all lined up. Bet they can't wait for school to start so they can tell about how they were so close. I think that one girl is crying. 








And the Harleys and horses krew. 




Daily mail credit


----------



## ebayBAGS

^ Can we talk about the guy in the "In Kourtney I Trust" t-shirt with a Dash bag in hand? I can't ...


----------



## labelwhore04

ebayBAGS said:


> ^ Can we talk about the guy in the "In Kourtney I Trust" t-shirt with a Dash bag in hand? I can't ...



 that's too funny. Kourt looks amazing in that outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

Ms. Cheban is the strangest human being I have ever seen, kind of like a polished zombie. She wears very masculine clothes for a woman....


----------



## Swanky

She looks cute. . .  that's all I can say that's kind


----------



## Sasha2012

Pregnant Kourtney Kardashian jetted out of New York's JFK Airport on Saturday with her two children and nanny.

The expecting 35-year-old went incognito in her hipster hat, baggy trenchcoat, chambray shirt, black leggings, and gladiator sandals.

'I feel good, yeah!' Kourtney - who's due in December - told Access Hollywood last month.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-host-boozy-poolside-party.html#ixzz3AcWpP13R


----------



## Nathalya

Aww


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> Pregnant Kourtney Kardashian jetted out of New York's JFK Airport on Saturday with her two children and nanny.
> 
> The expecting 35-year-old went incognito in her hipster hat, baggy trenchcoat, chambray shirt, black leggings, and gladiator sandals.
> 
> 'I feel good, yeah!' Kourtney - who's due in December - told Access Hollywood last month.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-host-boozy-poolside-party.html#ixzz3AcWpP13R



I like this outfit for pregnancy style. Kourt has been really hit or miss lately!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian is back to her normal routine after spending most of the summer back East. 

The pregnant 35-year-old was seen pulling into a Coffee Bean in Los Angeles on Sunday, grabbing a juice and something to eat. 

She was dressed down for the morning outing wearing a denim button-down shirt, which fit snugly around her baby bump, green shorts and gladiator sandals. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...grabs-healthy-breakfast-LA.html#ixzz3AgpTOydL


----------



## bag-princess

ebayBAGS said:


> ^ Can we talk about the guy in the "In Kourtney I Trust" t-shirt with a Dash bag in hand? I can't ...





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks cute. . .  that's all I can say that's kind



yea.  that will have to do because then the next two pics of her at the airport and then at the coffee bean place show it didn't last long!

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Thingofbeauty

D@mn she looks like her mom in those last pics!


----------



## saira1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Pregnant Kourtney Kardashian jetted out of New York's JFK Airport on Saturday with her two children and nanny.
> 
> 
> 
> The expecting 35-year-old went incognito in her hipster hat, baggy trenchcoat, chambray shirt, black leggings, and gladiator sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I feel good, yeah!' Kourtney - who's due in December - told Access Hollywood last month.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-host-boozy-poolside-party.html#ixzz3AcWpP13R




Can anyone ID her trench?


----------



## Bentley1

Don't these people have coffee and juice in their homes.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Don't these people have coffee and juice in their homes.




coffee and juice - yes.   paps - no.  (not yet)
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> coffee and juice - yes.   paps - no.  (not yet)
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


OMG! You took the words RIGHt at out of my mouth


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> OMG! You took the words RIGHt at out of my mouth





great minds!!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

saira1214 said:


> Can anyone ID her trench?




ASOS http://www.asos.com/prod/pgeproduct...&WT.ac=ED|dest|prod&CTARef=undefined|Product3


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> coffee and juice - yes.   paps - no.  (not yet)
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



 Totally agree, they're set up pap shots.  But daily coffee/juice runs looking disheveled? Lame.  And they actually drink/eat to-go stuff in their homes in every episode of the show too.


----------



## michie

^yep, even the "awesome cook" Khloe....


----------



## saira1214

Lounorada said:


> ASOS http://www.asos.com/prod/pgeproduct...&WT.ac=ED|dest|prod&CTARef=undefined|Product3




Thanks!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Khloe's like a stray mongrel they throw scraps and bones for at this point.


----------



## clevercat

Thingofbeauty said:


> Khloe's like a stray mongrel they throw scraps and bones for at this point.



....and the occasional piece of French bread :giggles:


----------



## Jltieman

bentley1 said:


> don't these people have coffee and juice in their homes.




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## chowlover2

clevercat said:


> ....and the occasional piece of French bread :giggles:




ROFLMFAO!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/18...tt-disick-after-hosting-together-at-foxwoods/

Khloe Kardashian holds on tight to a large pillow as she touches down at LAX Airport on Sunday evening (August 17) in Los Angeles.

The 30-year-old reality star was joined by her sister Kourtneys partner Scott Disick as they made their way through the terminal after their Connecticut flight, where they hosted Liquid Sundays together at Foxwoods Resort and Casino.

I love a good day party, Khloe wrote on her Twitter account. This Sunday come chill with @letthelordbewithyou and I #foxwoodsliquidsundays!!!!


----------



## Poth

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian is back to her normal routine after spending most of the summer back East.
> 
> The pregnant 35-year-old was seen pulling into a Coffee Bean in Los Angeles on Sunday, grabbing a juice and something to eat.
> 
> She was dressed down for the morning outing wearing a denim button-down shirt, which fit snugly around her baby bump, green shorts and gladiator sandals.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...grabs-healthy-breakfast-LA.html#ixzz3AgpTOydL


 
I love her gladiator sandals!  Too bad I'm on a shoe ban.


----------



## michie

Those Air Zbornak shoes she's wearing are fug.


----------



## redney

So her handlers carry everything for her EXCEPT her pillow???


----------



## michie

^Well, she needs something to hide that stank camel-toe.


----------



## Nathalya

:lolots:


----------



## redney

michie said:


> ^Well, she needs something to hide that stank camel-toe.



Truth!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

clevercat said:


> ....and the occasional piece of French bread :giggles:


Baguette Kourtney?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

What in Robinson Crusoe H3LL are those shoes?!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

michie said:


> ^Well, she needs something to hide that stank camel-toe.



She is certainly hiding something because that pillow is ALWAYS front and center, lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

He only became an uncle to young Mason Disick officially just three months ago.

However, it looks like Kanye West has been fully embraced by all members of the Kardashian clan - including Kourtney's son.

The four-year-old was spotted out in Los Angeles on Monday wearing a T-shirt featuring an image of his new uncle and the words 'uh-huh honey' - lyrics from Kanye's song Bound 2.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Wests-uh-huh-honey-T-shirt.html#ixzz3Aqp1mhrA


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> He only became an uncle to young Mason Disick officially just three months ago.
> 
> However, it looks like Kanye West has been fully embraced by all members of the Kardashian clan - including Kourtney's son.
> 
> The four-year-old was spotted out in Los Angeles on Monday wearing a T-shirt featuring an image of his new uncle and the words 'uh-huh honey' - lyrics from Kanye's song Bound 2.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Wests-uh-huh-honey-T-shirt.html#ixzz3Aqp1mhrA








i hate when she wears that hat!!!!  it doesn't look good on her at all - and it makes me think of that man in the horror movie that wears all black and a hat like that!!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> He only became an uncle to young Mason Disick officially just three months ago.
> 
> However, it looks like Kanye West has been fully embraced by all members of the Kardashian clan - including Kourtney's son.
> 
> The four-year-old was spotted out in Los Angeles on Monday wearing a T-shirt featuring an image of his new uncle and the words 'uh-huh honey' - lyrics from Kanye's song Bound 2.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Wests-uh-huh-honey-T-shirt.html#ixzz3Aqp1mhrA



I hate it when even the Kardashian kids ~ like Mason wearing Kayne's T-shirt ~ are made to pimp out members of their family. They really will stop at nothing for publicity.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sasha2012 said:


> He only became an uncle to young Mason Disick officially just three months ago.
> 
> *However, it looks like Kanye West has been fully embraced by all members of the Kardashian clan - including Kourtney's son.*
> 
> The four-year-old was spotted out in Los Angeles on Monday wearing a T-shirt featuring an image of his new uncle and the words 'uh-huh honey' - lyrics from Kanye's song Bound 2.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Wests-uh-huh-honey-T-shirt.html#ixzz3Aqp1mhrA



They love him until they don't.


----------



## michie

Encore Hermes said:


> They love him until they don't.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> I hate it when even the Kardashian kids ~ like Mason wearing Kayne's T-shirt ~ are made to pimp out members of their family. They really will stop at nothing for publicity.



SMH. Yes, on both accounts.They are a sad bunch, but anyone who chooses to associate with them for fame has it coming to them. I can't possibly feel sorry for these dummies.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Kourtney looks gorgeous in that striped dress with the yellow purse! So flattering on her!


----------



## Lounorada

The child is wearing a t-shirt with the quote 'Uh huh honey' taken from the song that has a porno-esque video featuring his topless aunt and her 'husband' riding (in every sense of the word) a motorbike together.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> The child is wearing a t-shirt with the quote 'Uh huh honey' taken from the song that has a porno-esque video featuring his topless aunt and her 'husband' riding (in every sense of the word) a motorbike together.


Gospel according to Luke


----------



## Nathalya

lounorada said:


> the child is wearing a t-shirt with the quote 'uh huh honey' taken from the song that has a porno-esque video featuring his topless aunt and her 'husband' riding (in every sense of the word) a motorbike together.





thingofbeauty said:


> gospel according to luke



+1!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> They love him until they don't.





and it doesn't take much to make them "don't"
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> The child is wearing a t-shirt with the quote 'Uh huh honey' taken from the song that has a porno-esque video featuring his topless aunt and her 'husband' riding (in every sense of the word) a motorbike together.


 I thought Kourt had more sense than that, maybe PMK laid down the law to support Kanye?


----------



## redney

chowlover2 said:


> I thought Kourt had more sense than that, maybe PMK laid down the law to support Kanye?



That's likely it. PMK is so enamored with her "favorite son" she will do anything to keep him happy.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I wouldn't sell them anything for fear of them playing their side to social media outlets





*KOURTNEY KARDASHIAN
I GOT SCREWED
Buying a Mold-Infested House!*
8/19/2014 8:34 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF
*EXCLUSIVE* of course 

Kourtney Kardashian is crying cover-up ... *claiming the house she bought from Keyshawn Johnson is infested with dangerous mold that was masked by a coat of paint ... sending her family fleeing for their safety.
*
We're told Kourtney's decorator found the mold when he installed some fixtures.

Kourtney and the kids checked into the Montage hotel in Bev Hills Monday. The photo agency didn't get Scott Disick ... but we're told he arrived later. The family just returned from the Hamptons and decided it was too dangerous to move back into the house -- especially since Kourtney is pregnant.

Sources connected with Kourtney say she's on the attack ... ready to sue anyone who's responsible. She believes the fresh paint over what she claims is mold is the smoking gun.

We've made multiple calls to Keyshawn ... but haven't heard back.  




Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/19/kourtney-kardashian-mold-house-keyshawn-johnson-video/#ixzz3AsEXJCLz


----------



## Encore Hermes

Update

*Keyshawn Johnson
Kourtney's a LIAR!
I Didn't Hide Mold*
8/19/2014 10:45 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF
EXCLUSIVE

Keyshawn Johnson is enraged that Kourtney Kardashian is suggesting he defrauded her by selling her a mold-infested house.

Sources close to Keyshawn tell us he's scoffing at Kourtney's intimation he painted over dangerous black mold so it would go undetected.  In fact ... Keyshawn insists he never painted a single wall during the 2 1/2 years he lived in the Calabasas mansion.

*Our sources say ... Keyshawn believes the mold developed AFTER the sale when a bathroom pipe sprung a leak in the wall. * Keyshawn says someone in the Kardashian klan actually reached out to Keyshawn asking if the house was still under warranty so they wouldn't have to pay for the repair.

Keyshawn is incredulous because he has 2 kids who lived in the house until the day before it was sold ... and the kids mostly slept in the master, where mold was found.  He says he would never knowingly expose his kids to mold.

*He also says the Kardashians have been a pain in the *** ... calling at least 10 times after the sale to ask about this and that.*


11:21 A.M. PDT -- Keyshawn just had his lawyer give us this statement: "There was no water damage to the house I sold to Ms. Kardashian. It is a new home that I built less than 10 years ago. It never had any water or mold problems. Prior to sale, the house was thoroughly inspected by excellent, experienced inspectors that they hired. I don't know what has transpired since they moved into the house but I wish them well."


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/19/keyshawn-johnson-kourtney-kardashian-house-mold-home/#ixzz3AsFTzS2N


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Update
> 
> *Keyshawn Johnson
> Kourtney's a LIAR!
> I Didn't Hide Mold*
> 8/19/2014 10:45 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> Keyshawn Johnson is enraged that Kourtney Kardashian is suggesting he defrauded her by selling her a mold-infested house.
> 
> Sources close to Keyshawn tell us he's scoffing at Kourtney's intimation he painted over dangerous black mold so it would go undetected.  In fact ... Keyshawn insists he never painted a single wall during the 2 1/2 years he lived in the Calabasas mansion.
> 
> *Our sources say ... Keyshawn believes the mold developed AFTER the sale when a bathroom pipe sprung a leak in the wall. * Keyshawn says someone in the Kardashian klan actually reached out to Keyshawn asking if the house was still under warranty so they wouldn't have to pay for the repair.
> 
> Keyshawn is incredulous because he has 2 kids who lived in the house until the day before it was sold ... and the kids mostly slept in the master, where mold was found.  He says he would never knowingly expose his kids to mold.
> 
> *He also says the Kardashians have been a pain in the *** ... calling at least 10 times after the sale to ask about this and that.*
> 
> 
> 11:21 A.M. PDT -- Keyshawn just had his lawyer give us this statement: "There was no water damage to the house I sold to Ms. Kardashian. It is a new home that I built less than 10 years ago. It never had any water or mold problems. Prior to sale, the house was thoroughly inspected by excellent, experienced inspectors that they hired. I don't know what has transpired since they moved into the house but I wish them well."
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/19/keyshawn-johnson-kourtney-kardashian-house-mold-home/#ixzz3AsFTzS2N


----------



## redney

Well well well. Kardashians are getting :busted all over today


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Well well well. Kardashians are getting :busted all over today


Let's hope it continues!


----------



## michie

Lawd...did they not know Keyshawn gives no fks???


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Did they not have the house inspected before closing?


----------



## AEGIS

she should be questioning her inspector


----------



## berrydiva

So what did her inspectors do when they came in for inspection?


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> He only became an uncle to young Mason Disick officially just three months ago.
> 
> However, it looks like Kanye West has been fully embraced by all members of the Kardashian clan - including Kourtney's son.
> 
> The four-year-old was spotted out in Los Angeles on Monday wearing a T-shirt featuring an image of his new uncle and the words 'uh-huh honey' - lyrics from Kanye's song Bound 2.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Wests-uh-huh-honey-T-shirt.html#ixzz3Aqp1mhrA




No the Kardashians are the only ones he can get to wear his krap, and they are most likely only wearing them because they got them for free. I also agree with other who pointed out that it's a inappropriate shirt for a little kid based on the reference to both the song and the video that goes with it. 








Encore Hermes said:


> . * Keyshawn says someone in the Kardashian klan actually reached out to Keyshawn asking if the house was still under warranty so they wouldn't have to pay for the repair.*
> 
> 
> *He also says the Kardashians have been a pain in the *** ... calling at least 10 times after the sale to ask about this and that.*



This sounds like typical Kardashian behavior looking for a hand out and bugging the heck out of them until they give you what you want. I bet he regrets selling them that house because im sure they have been a thorn in his side ever since.   Also didn't they leave the house pretty much abandoned for a few months before they actually moved in. Good for him for standing up to them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pixiejenna said:


> No the Kardashians are the only ones he can get to wear his krap, and they are most likely only wearing them because they got them for free. I also agree with other who pointed out that it's a inappropriate shirt for a little kid based on the reference to both the song and the video that goes with it.
> 
> *This sounds like typical Kardashian behavior looking for a hand out and bugging the heck out of them until they give you what you want. I bet he regrets selling them that house because im sure they have been a thorn in his side ever since.   Also didn't they leave the house pretty much abandoned for a few months before they actually moved in. Good for him for standing up to them.*



Agreed, and the house was definitely inspected for mold before closing the deal. I am beginning to hate Kourt and Scott as much as Kim and Kayne. She seemed like the the sane, rational K but I can see that I am very much mistaken.


----------



## Stepforded

If they are concerned about mold being present throughout the house, then they should be able to get it checked quickly and thoroughly.  The building inspection people who carried out their work prior to the purchase may not have checked for mold (depends what was on their checklist).

Regarding the rat we saw running around one of the rooms on a recent episode, that could be explained both by that bit of hill in front of their house, and the house sitting empty for a while.  I used to live in a very large four-storey house backing onto a hill and we constantly had problems with possums and rats trying to get into the unoccupied stories of the house and pipes.  Or they could've planted it for drama for their show.


----------



## Stepforded

I wondered if they really were using the house for filming as the kitchen doesn't seem in proportion with the size of the property; it also seems a bit dated.

Also, the house seems very empty considering they're meant to be living there.  Maybe they're waiting on new furniture or something, but still ...


----------



## michie

That rat was purchased at a pet store. That was not a wild rat. Nope. Not even believing that.


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> That rat was purchased at a pet store. That was not a wild rat. Nope. Not even believing that.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Stepforded said:


> I wondered if they really were using the house for filming as the kitchen doesn't seem in proportion with the size of the property; it also seems a bit dated.
> 
> Also, the house seems very empty considering they're meant to be living there.  Maybe they're waiting on new furniture or something, but still ...




More pics in link of new house 



http://www.zillow.com/blog/kourtney-kardashian-calabasas-home-143322/


----------



## Stepforded

@Encore Hermes - thank you for posting the photos.  It definitely looks like the same kitchen, but I retract my comments about it looking dated (on the show it looks a bit dated, but certainly not in these photos).  I wonder where they actually sit and do most of the filming, as I recall seeing benches, but no butcher's block or lighting ... and they sit in a corner which goes off to a patio on one side and a living room on the other (if my memory serves me correctly) ... which I'd place where the sink is in these pictures.

*Edited:  Picture #5 is where they have their seating.*

Wow; they should've bought it furnished - his stuff was great.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I bet the only thing inspected prior was cell service for pap calls. 

These people are such liars and famewhores. Including baby momma.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/20/kourtney-kardashian-mason-penelope-love-north-west-so-much/

Kourtney Kardashian shows off her glowing smile on the cover of Natural Health magazines latest issue.

Heres what the 35-year-old reality star had to share with the mag:

On feeding her kids healthy organic food: We definitely make exceptions, like if were at Disneyland. But we eat organic when we can, and I try to keep healthy food and snacks at home, where I have the most rules and restrictions. I saw my mom [Kris Jenner] making meals for my kids and I said, This is the cheese you use? This is the butter? But I guess thats just part of going to Grandmas house.

On her pregnancy diet: I try to eat pretty healthy, but I think its fun and important to listen to your cravings. I develop a thing for Nila Wafer cookies every time. I have no idea why! Ive also been into cheese and pickle sandwiches. Everyone thinks Im gross when I order them.

On her kids Mason and Penelope with their cousin North West: They love her so much. Im so happy that Penelope gets to grow up with a cousin close to her age too. Theyre less than a year apart. Kim asks me for advice a lot, but shes a great mom, very nurturing. Its nice to see how people do it differently. Our kids are all lucky to have many different people around to give them so much love.

For more from Kourtney, visit NaturalHealthMag.com.


----------



## Lounorada

Strange choice of pose to put on the cover of a magazine


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Update
> 
> *Keyshawn Johnson
> Kourtney's a LIAR!
> I Didn't Hide Mold*
> 8/19/2014 10:45 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> Keyshawn Johnson is enraged that Kourtney Kardashian is suggesting he defrauded her by selling her a mold-infested house.
> 
> Sources close to Keyshawn tell us he's scoffing at Kourtney's intimation he painted over dangerous black mold so it would go undetected.  In fact ... Keyshawn insists he never painted a single wall during the 2 1/2 years he lived in the Calabasas mansion.
> 
> *Our sources say ... Keyshawn believes the mold developed AFTER the sale when a bathroom pipe sprung a leak in the wall. * Keyshawn says someone in the Kardashian klan actually reached out to Keyshawn asking if the house was still under warranty so they wouldn't have to pay for the repair.
> 
> Keyshawn is incredulous because he has 2 kids who lived in the house until the day before it was sold ... and the kids mostly slept in the master, where mold was found.  He says he would never knowingly expose his kids to mold.
> 
> *He also says the Kardashians have been a pain in the *** ... calling at least 10 times after the sale to ask about this and that.*
> 
> 
> 11:21 A.M. PDT -- Keyshawn just had his lawyer give us this statement: "There was no water damage to the house I sold to Ms. Kardashian. It is a new home that I built less than 10 years ago. It never had any water or mold problems. Prior to sale, the house was thoroughly inspected by excellent, experienced inspectors that they hired. I don't know what has transpired since they moved into the house but I wish them well."
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/19/keyshawn-johnson-kourtney-kardashian-house-mold-home/#ixzz3AsFTzS2N








lawd do they ever get tired of their schemes????

i hope he wipes the floor with them!  the man is also a interior designer so i think he would know about selling a home with mold.   and i am sure that as others said it was inspected for mold before closing.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AEGIS

she is apparently trying to write a book? or Kris is trying to get her a book deal?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> she is apparently trying to write a book? or Kris is trying to get her a book deal?



I think she's been offered a deal for a lifestyle book. It was mentioned on the latest epi of KUWTK.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think she's been offered a deal for a lifestyle book. It was mentioned on the latest epi of KUWTK.



yeah that's the one I was watching while waiting for House Hunters to come on lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> she is apparently trying to write a book? or Kris is trying to get her a book deal?



You mean like Kylie and Kendall "wrote" a book.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Kourt's cute.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> she is apparently trying to write a book? or Kris is trying to get her a book deal?


'


if must be a picture book!:giggles:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Stepforded

From what I see of her on TV, I think she's the most normal out of all the family.  She's an exceptional mother and loves her cat, so she gets extra points from me for that.  Plus, unlike the others (except maybe Rob?), she has been to University so is more educated than them.  If it wasn't for her efforts, there wouldn't have been any 'Smooch', and there would be no such thing as 'Dash'.

I believe what she's reported about the mold; unlike her siblings, she's not one to cause a drama when there isn't one.  Besides, we looked at a four-year-old house that had mold behind the curtains and up the walls, despite being bathed in all-day sunshine.  In that case it was because the rooms were not well ventilated - that could be the situation with her house also.  But for them to paint over it to deliberately conceal the mold ... that's a real no-no.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Didn't grandma MJ have a  children's clothes store, her idea. And I didn't think dash was doing so well until the show. Isn't it a prop now?


----------



## pixiejenna

Encore Hermes said:


> Didn't grandma MJ have a  children's clothes store, her idea. And I didn't think dash was doing so well until the show. Isn't it a prop now?



Dash is a show prop and storyline not much more. The only people I can envision going to their stores are fans most of whom probably can't afford to actually buy anything there. One of the girls I used to work with went to the Miami store when she was on vacation she was excited because she's a Kardashian fan. She left disappointed,  it was very unorganized/messy(she compared it to h&m sale piles and piles of clothing all over the place & on the floor) and everything was expensive. Most people will not spend over $100 on a single piece of clothing. I think the main reason why they opened dash was so the girls would have somewhere to "work".


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Didn't grandma MJ have a  children's clothes store, her idea. And I didn't think dash was doing so well until the show. Isn't it a prop now?


Yes and yes.


----------



## berrydiva

Stepforded said:


> From what I see of her on TV, I think she's the most normal out of all the family.  She's an exceptional mother and loves her cat, so she gets extra points from me for that.  Plus, unlike the others (except maybe Rob?), she has been to University so is more educated than them.  If it wasn't for her efforts, there wouldn't have been any 'Smooch', and there would be no such thing as 'Dash'.
> 
> I believe what she's reported about the mold; unlike her siblings, she's not one to cause a drama when there isn't one.  Besides, we looked at a four-year-old house that had mold behind the curtains and up the walls, despite being bathed in all-day sunshine.  In that case it was because the rooms were not well ventilated - that could be the situation with her house also.  But for them to paint over it to deliberately conceal the mold ... that's a real no-no.


Um but the inspection would've caught that and if her home inspector didn't catch it, it's not Keyshawn's issue...it's her issue with her home inspector. You have to get your property inspected when buying so she either hired an idiot or the story is BS. I suspect the latter.

Should be easy enough though to prove...he said he didn't paint a wall since they moved in so if the wall paint in pics are the same color, she's full of it. 

Her decorators could've painted over the walls. Her realtor could've done it.


----------



## Bentley1

This is what happens when you deal with the KarTRASHians on any level. You quickly become a storyline.  A tool for them to gain more money and publicity. 

Poor Keyshawn.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> This is what happens when you deal with the KarTRASHians on any level. You quickly become a storyline.  A tool for them to gain more money and publicity.
> 
> Poor Keyshawn.





yes ma'am!!!!     i would not touch them with a 10 foot pole as my grandmother used to say!


http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

She has to be leasing that house. If leasing you don't need an inspector. Now whether she wants the public to believe she's buying and not leasing is another story.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Bentley1 said:


> *This is what happens when you deal with the KarTRASHians on any level. You quickly become a storyline.  A tool for them to gain more money and publicity. *
> 
> *Poor Keyshawn.*



+1 Agreed! Poor Keyshawn! Every single thing these K girls do has to become a publicity stunt. It's all about themselves. Such egomaniacs.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian looked gorgeous throughout her first two pregnancies, happily embracing her growing baby bump as she flaunted her shapely figure in a number of designer ensembles.

Now five months into her third, the star is finally taking to showing off her blossoming belly in tight clothing after keeping it under wraps during the first trimester.

Enjoying a day out with her adorable brood, along with mom Kris Jenner, sister Kim and her daughter, North, in La Jolla, California on Thursday, the 35-year-old looked body-confident as she strutted around in a skintight black mini-dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-black-dress-family-outing.html#ixzz3BAiPNUCp


----------



## ByeKitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You mean like Kylie and Kendall "wrote" a book.



Which is a virtuosity!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Why that child still got a pacifier?! Doesn't matter if it's NorthWest Airlines or Penelope...both of them too damn old for that thing.


----------



## Stepforded

Wow - Kourt has blown up since I last saw her in the photos.  Her children are so adorable.


----------



## chowlover2

I think you " pop " earlier by baby #3. The muscle wall not as taut as in first 2 pregnancies.



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Why that child still got a pacifier?! Doesn't matter if it's *NorthWest Airlines* or Penelope...both of them too damn old for that thing.








kourt i bet is one of the "she wants it so i let her have it" kind of moms as long as it keeps them quite and happy.  my boys were not given a paci after 3 months.   it is so not necessary.


and whhhhhyyyyy is mason dressed like they found him on the streets somewhere wondering around lost!  
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> kourt i bet is one of the "she wants it so i let her have it" kind of moms as long as it keeps them quite and happy.  my boys were not given a paci after 3 months.   it is so not necessary.
> 
> 
> *and whhhhhyyyyy is mason dressed like they found him on the streets somewhere wondering around lost*!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I wonder the exact same thing every time I see a picture of him. He's always dressed like he made his clothes himself with scraps of material.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I wonder the exact same thing every time I see a picture of him. *He's always dressed like he made his clothes himself with scraps of material.*






  girl you got me crying now!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourt dresses like a hobo herself so it's not surprising that she dresses her kids that way too


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> girl you got me crying now!!





:ninja:


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

San Diego. (August 22)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like that hat. She looks cute and comfy.


----------



## pukasonqo

penelope is doing a runner in the fourth pic, good luck little one!


not my circus, not my monkeys


----------



## pixiejenna

Why wear skin tight mini dresses to just cover them up with that ugly jean shirt? It's like she wants to show off that she's pregnant but not from behind lol.


----------



## AEGIS

why is that child barefoot in public?


----------



## Swanky

What child?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> why is that child barefoot in public?



That's what I want to know. I know kids go through phases and don't want wear hats or a jacket but shoes? Nah, there's no compromising there. You will not walk around barefoot in public.


----------



## Swanky

I scrolled all the up this page, everyone's in shoes that I can see? lol!


_ETA: Finally found it!  Doesn't seem like a common thing for him, maybe his had blisters too?_


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

None of my children were allowed to go barefoot in public. Blisters? Wear a pair of flip-flops.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Kourtney Kardashian @kourtneykardash  ·  15h
#LaJolla http://instagram.com/p/sDuTaCk1uL/


----------



## labelwhore04

Why would anyone let their child walk barefoot on the public streets? Does she not realize the infections he could get? Or contracting warts, which children are more at risk for.


----------



## bag-princess

VigeeLeBrun said:


> None of my children were allowed to go barefoot in public. Blisters? Wear a pair of flip-flops.




i can't walk barefoot around my house!  and i am a clean freak to a point that i drive my guys crazy sometimes!  i just can't do it! :weird: my boys are older and they always have to have something on their feet now,too.  barefoot in public would not happen!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sasha2012

His son may only be four-years-old, but Scott Disick is already making sure the youngster experiences the finer things in life.

The 31-year-old reality star and his eldest child Mason enjoyed a luxurious boys-only lunch at upscale Japanese restaurant Nobu in Malibu, California on Sunday.

Despite the trip to the pricey beachfront establishment, the father and son duo went casual on the outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-celeb-hotspot-Nobu-Malibu.html#ixzz3BSjFUpvO


----------



## Stepforded

Little Mason is just too cute!  So is Penelope.  Gorgeous family.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's showing no signs of slowing down as she awaits the birth of her third child.

It was business as usual for Kourtney Kardashian as she headed to a Los Angeles recording studio to voice segments for her family's hit reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians on Thursday.

For her day at work, the 35-year-old wore a form-fitting black mini dress, which hugged her growing baby bump.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rowing-baby-bump-trip-work.html#ixzz3Bn5oRcOv


----------



## peppermintpatty

Mason's haircut reminds me of Keith Urban's lol!!!!!


----------



## Stepforded

(With reference to the latest episode of KUWTK):

Gosh Scott is a miserable sod.  His reaction to Kourtney's pregnancy was so sad.  I get that he has issues, but he needs to take time out and work on them, rather than lash out at people around him. He should be delighted they're expanding their family - it's not like they're struggling for money and can't afford to raise them.

I feel really sad for him though, in light of what he said about his parents wanting him and Kourtney to spend Summers with them in the Hamptons and they never did - and now that they're gone, they're off out there for the Summer.


----------



## bag-princess

Stepforded said:


> (With reference to the latest episode of KUWTK):
> 
> Gosh Scott is a miserable sod.  His reaction to Kourtney's pregnancy was so sad.  I get that he has issues, but he needs to take time out and work on them, rather than lash out at people around him.* He should be delighted they're expanding their family - it's not like they're struggling for money and can't afford to raise them.
> *
> I feel really sad for him though, in light of what he said about his parents wanting him and Kourtney to spend Summers with them in the Hamptons and they never did - and now that they're gone, they're off out there for the Summer.





why "should" he be delighted if that was not what he wanted???   simply because you can afford them doesn't necessarily mean you want more!  but he should have known he needed to do something to prevent it since she obviously doesn't.  it takes two so he shouldn't be shocked when she ends up pregnant yet again.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Encore Hermes

I really don't think she broke the news to him when they were filming.  News and drama give plot-lines which they need to keep interest.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Encore Hermes said:


> I really don't think she broke the news to him when they were filming.  *News and drama give plot-lines which they need to keep interest.*



Agreed and Scott always has to be portrayed as the bad guy to keep Kourt looking like an angel in these episodes.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

bag-princess said:


> i can't walk barefoot around my house!  and i am a clean freak to a point that i drive my guys crazy sometimes!  i just can't do it! :weird: my boys are older and they always have to have something on their feet now,too.  barefoot in public would not happen!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Ne either.  I always wear socks or slippers around the house.  I hate dirty feet!  It grosses me out.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> I really don't think she broke the news to him when they were filming.  *News and drama give plot-lines which they need to keep interest.*





that is all it is.   i don't watch - so i have no idea what he said or how upset he was supposed to be but i would not believe anything they say or do.  
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

talldrnkofwater said:


> Ne either.  I always wear socks or slippers around the house.  I hate dirty feet!  It grosses me out.






me,too!!!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Encore Hermes

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed and Scott always has to be portrayed as the bad guy to keep Kourt looking like an angel in these episodes.


Right. When hump was around they gave scott a break but somebody has to add drama.
Plus, imo they were trying to hide the pregnancy before the wedding. I'm sure she had a little bump, wasn't drinking,  so how could he be surprised. I'm sure they both knew. 
Kourt france before wedding





Daily mail

Anyone know her due date?


----------



## audreylita

Encore Hermes said:


> I really don't think she broke the news to him when they were filming.  News and drama give plot-lines which they need to keep interest.



Kris Humphries proposed to Kim nine times before they got a take she liked.  This entire show is scripted just like any other show.  Do we really think someone as powerful as Brian Seacrest who is the executive producer would leave what comes out of their mouths to chance?

This show is a machine to print money and create juicy gossip and it does both very well.


----------



## labelwhore04

Stepforded said:


> (With reference to the latest episode of KUWTK):
> 
> Gosh Scott is a miserable sod.  His reaction to Kourtney's pregnancy was so sad.  I get that he has issues, but he needs to take time out and work on them, rather than lash out at people around him. He should be delighted they're expanding their family - it's not like they're struggling for money and can't afford to raise them.
> 
> I feel really sad for him though, in light of what he said about his parents wanting him and Kourtney to spend Summers with them in the Hamptons and they never did - and now that they're gone, they're off out there for the Summer.



There is no way Kourt waited to tell Scott until the cameras were around and as IF she would keep this a secret from someone like Khloe. This show is so fake. That entire storyline was completely scripted. Of course the producers are gonna pounce on Kourts pregnancy as an excuse to make Scott look like a villain, yet again.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Abbey Wilson's baby shower on September 1, 2014 in Los Angeles, California. Abbey, who's boyfriend Joe Francis is the creator of "Girls Gone Wild," is pregnant with twin girls.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Isn't there a warrant out for Joe?

When is kourtney due?


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> *Isn't there a warrant out for Joe?
> *
> When is kourtney due?






http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Encore Hermes said:


> *Isn't there a warrant out for Joe?*
> 
> When is kourtney due?



Yes, there is a warrant for his arrest and these are Kourt's closest friends? Puts a totally different spin on her. Maybe Scott isn't the enemy.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-joe-francis-skips-courts-20140829-story.html


----------



## chowlover2

He gives me the creeps, how can they associate with him? Never mind, he has an estate in Mexico, and water always seeks its own level...


----------



## Lena186

Stepforded said:


> (With reference to the latest episode of KUWTK):
> 
> Gosh Scott is a miserable sod.  His reaction to Kourtney's pregnancy was so sad.  I get that he has issues, but he needs to take time out and work on them, rather than lash out at people around him. He should be delighted they're expanding their family - it's not like they're struggling for money and can't afford to raise them.
> 
> I feel really sad for him though, in light of what he said about his parents wanting him and Kourtney to spend Summers with them in the Hamptons and they never did - and now that they're gone, they're off out there for the Summer.



How was his reaction?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Gaby87

Kourtney doesn't even look pregnant from the back


----------



## kirsten

She is due in December.


----------



## saira1214

Loire looks great!


----------



## AEGIS

I have always side eyed their association with Joe Francis.


----------



## whimsic

Kourtney makes pregnancy look so easy. I can see why Kimbecile thought it was before getting pregnant.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> I have always side eyed their association with Joe Francis.



Me too. It's really unsavoury. Speaks volumes about the K's though.


----------



## Stepforded

Someone's holding an "Arthur George" gift bag in those photos ... that's Rob's socks company ... wonder if the guests got goodie bags filled with his socks?


----------



## Stepforded

Lena186 said:


> How was his reaction?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
He said something about she suckers him into having all these kids and made out (I forget his exact words) that he has so much stress and pressure dealing with the two they've got.

It was a terrible reaction ... Kris' reaction was far better, and Kourtney was dreading telling her.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Me too. It's really unsavoury. *Speaks volumes about the K's though.*



Agreed, +1000!


----------



## NYCBelle

I felt bad for Scott when he told Kourtney the truth...when his parents were alive they never spent summers in the hamptons with them and now all of sudden she wants to do it. Anything for that show Scott.


----------



## Lena186

Stepforded said:


> He said something about she suckers him into having all these kids and made out (I forget his exact words) that he has so much stress and pressure dealing with the two they've got.
> 
> It was a terrible reaction ... Kris' reaction was far better, and Kourtney was dreading telling her.



Thank you dear I think that was for the show


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

whimsic said:


> Kourtney makes pregnancy look so easy. I can see why Kimbecile thought it was before getting pregnant.



True 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

West Hollywood. (September 2)


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> West Hollywood. (September 2)



looking good


----------



## Sasha2012

She allegedly is due to give birth in December.

And Kourtney Kardashian already looks ready to pop.

The 35-year-old displayed her blossoming belly in a tight dress as she took her children Mason and Penelope shopping on Saturday in Calabasas, CA.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-children-Mason-Penelope.html#ixzz3CbWVaDSV


----------



## Stepforded

Did anyone hear anything further about the mold situation in her house?  The last I heard was, the family had moved into a hotel and the former homeowner was denying there was an issue when he lived there ...


----------



## Encore Hermes

Walked by them in BH a few minutes ago. Looked up at the right moment and saw it was disick. Turned and I think it was kourtney. White jacket he in t shirt hat, jeans. She is really short, he is thin.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Encore Hermes said:


> Walked by them in BH a few minutes ago. Looked up at the right moment and saw it was disick. Turned and I think it was kourtney. White jacket he in t shirt hat, jeans. She is really short, he is thin.



Way to go, *Encore Hermes*! Celebs look so different IRL.


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> She allegedly is due to give birth in December.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kourtney Kardashian already looks ready to pop.
> 
> 
> 
> The 35-year-old displayed her blossoming belly in a tight dress as she took her children Mason and Penelope shopping on Saturday in Calabasas, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-children-Mason-Penelope.html#ixzz3CbWVaDSV




Sad to see Kanye has influenced Kourt's kids with the pleather pants...


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> Walked by them in BH a few minutes ago. Looked up at the right moment and saw it was disick. Turned and I think it was kourtney. White jacket he in t shirt hat, jeans. She is really short, he is thin.



Why did you not pap them?  Dont you love us?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CobaltBlu said:


> Why did you not pap them?  Dont you love us?



Cobalt..no sulking...lol


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Cobalt..no sulking...lol



I thought the same thing ~ spy pic ~ but easier said than done! *Encore*, we love you!


----------



## Sasha2012

Three pregnancies in, Kourtney Kardashian knows a thing or two about maternity wear.

And, her first rule is - forget all rules.

The 35-year-old silently declared that pregnancy does not have to stand in the way of style as she stepped out in Calabasas, California, on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stylish-little-black-dress.html#ixzz3D3NpjQz8


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ah so the paps aren't  in BH, they hang out in Calabasas


----------



## Lounorada

What an awkward car for a pregnant woman to get in and out of.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Every writer at the Daily Fail needs to be fired


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian and her long-term boyfriend Scott Disick will soon be welcoming a third child into their brood. 

And on Saturday, the reality star's baby bump was put on display as she paid a visit to Barney's New York in Beverly Hills alongside her two children Mason, four, and Penelope, two.

The 35-year-old is allegedly due to deliver her third baby in December, and her bump was showcased as she wore a clingy black top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Mason-Penelope-shopping.html#ixzz3DGVSpKdl


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I wonder if this will be her last child or not. Did she ever say (in an interview e.g.) how many she wanted?


----------



## Stepforded

Was little Mason attempting to do a peace sign in the second photo?  Kourtney's children are beyond gorgeous ... little Penelope's grumpy face makes me chuckle every time!  She is such a great Mum, too ... what's the bet North is going to grow up feeling quite jealous she isn't one of Kourtney's kids?  On this latest series (just finished) of KUWTK, I don't really recall seeing Khloe gush over North like she does with Kourtney's kids.


----------



## Stepforded

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I wonder if this will be her last child or not. Did she ever say (in an interview e.g.) how many she wanted?


 
I seem to recall hearing / reading that she wanted a big family ... I wouldn't be surprised if she has at least one more after this one she's expecting.


----------



## Nathalya

It looks so much better when kourt dresses her kids in normal clothes in stead of that yeezy crap.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nathalya said:


> *It looks so much better when kourt dresses her kids in normal clothes in stead of that yeezy crap.*



+1, Totally agree!


----------



## tweezer

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Me too. It's really unsavoury. Speaks volumes about the K's though.


 Totally agree!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's have her hands full after the arrival of her third child in December.

But for now Kourtney Kardashian is enjoying spending time with her two oldest children, treating Mason and Penelope to a day out on Sunday.

The 35-year-old wore a cream crocheted mini-dress which showcased her pregnancy figure while leaving The Grove shopping center in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-family-day-Penelope-Mason.html#ixzz3DLikiXMS


----------



## AEGIS

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I wonder if this will be her last child or not. Did she ever say (in an interview e.g.) how many she wanted?



You and Scott have the same questions.


----------



## Swanky

Ha! :giggles:


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm willing to bet she dumps Scott after she decides she doesn't want anymore kids.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> I'm willing to bet she dumps Scott after she decides she doesn't want anymore kids.




Agreed, he just fits into a storyline. I never have gotten the feeling she was madly in love with him.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Mason is so big! Kourt looks great. I hope I look that good while pregnant.


----------



## pixiejenna

AEGIS said:


> You and Scott have the same questions.



Lol truth!







labelwhore04 said:


> I'm willing to bet she dumps Scott after she decides she doesn't want anymore kids.



While I don't feel like they are in love I feel like they are codependent. She needs him around to make herself feel superior and he needs her to keep him in line. I only see her leaving if Scott gets another girl pregnant.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Would be very surprised if those two split up ~ only if Scott cheated on her and that is so unlikely with the invisible whip she carries around with her to keep him in line.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> You and Scott have the same questions.



scott holds the answer if he really wanted to. 



labelwhore04 said:


> I'm willing to bet she dumps Scott after she decides she doesn't want anymore kids.



i have always thought that.  she has no use for him otherwise.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Would be very surprised if those two split up ~ only if Scott cheated on her and that is so unlikely with the invisible whip she carries around with her to keep him in line.




oh it ain't invisible!  we all see it clearly including scott.  and i think that is what would lead him to cheat on her.  she treats him like the hired help most times.


----------



## Sasha2012

She'll welcome her third child in December.

And pregnant Kourtney Kardashian displayed her growing bump in a grey racer-back top while at a Los Angeles gas station on Monday.

The expecting 35-year-old was dressed for action with her black sports bra, bright red leggings, and grey Nike trainers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-growing-bump-grey-racer-LA-gas-station.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Hopefully, the red leggings look better IRL.


----------



## Cocolo

I think she looks better than Kim did.  Kim in this outfit would have been huge, but comfortable and in some way adorable.



Oh, and my monitor is screaming orange.  Red would be welcomed.  lol.


----------



## Lounorada

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ Hopefully, the red leggings look better IRL.


I doubt it... plus the photoshopping is obvious on the outline of her legs


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I doubt it... plus the photoshopping is obvious on the outline of her legs





Yea - that's not good!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wild guess but I think she is due earlier than December, that she was further along when she script told Scott on the show 
like he didn't know _when she had been drinking non alcoholic  for a couple months. _


----------



## saira1214

I don't mind the leggings. I like the color and think she looks good.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't think either of them are going anywhere.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I like the colour as well


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't think either of them are going anywhere.



+1, Agreed, they are in it for the long run otherwise it would have ended ages ago.

Still don't like the color of those legging on Kourt, I can't be convinced otherwise


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm going to go easy on the shade with her outfits. The leggings aren't great but at least she's out being active and isn't wearing a muu-muu. Leggings are super comfy when you're pregnant. Maybe if she'd just have her shirt a little longer.

But yeah, pregnancy is a whole lot easier if you're comfy.


----------



## ChanelMommy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't think either of them are going anywhere.



Agree


----------



## AEGIS

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm going to go easy on the shade with her outfits. The leggings aren't great but at least she's out being active and isn't wearing a muu-muu. Leggings are super comfy when you're pregnant. Maybe if she'd just have her shirt a little longer.
> 
> But yeah, pregnancy is a whole lot easier if you're comfy.



...at least she's not Kim


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AEGIS said:


> *...at least she's not Kim*



Truer words were never spoken! Kourt looks great pregnant compared to Kim.


----------



## labelwhore04

I read on perez that they're apparently having a girl, i don't think it's been confirmed though.


----------



## Eva1991

Don't mind the red leggings. IMO, she has great pregnancy style and proves that you can look put together and comfortable at the same time. Kim should take notes.


----------



## Lena186

I don't mind her pregnancy outfits!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Los Angeles. (September 17)


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lord. This outfit gets worse with every pic


----------



## Stepforded

Her top looks like a straightjacket!!!  And those gladiator sandals are sooo hideous (if they don't look good on her, they won't look good on anyone).

On a positive note, her hair and skin look gorgeous.

Gosh that road is a mess ... look at all the cracks!


----------



## Couture-Hag

^lol @ the road comment. 

Kourtney gets caught up in too much trend sometimes. Her shorts looks super cute and comfy though.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Los Angeles. (September 17)



I needed to stop looking once I reached her knees! Python gladiator sandals, I don't think so! Pretty soon Kris will be wearing them, too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Calabasas, California. (September 18)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The outfits are not cute, not even a little bit.


----------



## stylemepretty

She DGAF and I don't blame her. I'm pregnant as well and it's all about comfort.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Los Angeles. (September 17)





stylemepretty said:


> She DGAF and I don't blame her. I'm pregnant as well and it's all about comfort.






no.  


when you put on your sparkly Python gladiator sandals and sparkly undwear shorts you are doing your most.   comfort may well be on your list but it ain't at the top!


----------



## Cocolo

stylemepretty said:


> She DGAF and I don't blame her. I'm pregnant as well and it's all about comfort.



Ooooooh!  Congratulations stylemepretty!  When is the baby due? Is this your first?  Will you pull it out like Kourtney did when Mason was born?  Talk about a hands on Mom.

Anyway, Congrats.






(If it's a girl kan you name her Kim?)


----------



## saira1214

I'm really digging her pregnancy style. I must be out of the loop.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bag-princess said:


> no.
> 
> 
> when you put on your sparkly Python gladiator sandals and sparkly undwear shorts you are doing your most.   comfort may well be on your list but it ain't at the top!



Right, she was trying to be cute but it didn't work. I remember when Kourt used to sh!t on her sisters in the style dept  Then she had Mason and he took every bit of the style she ever had.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> no.
> 
> 
> when you put on your sparkly Python gladiator sandals and sparkly undwear shorts you are doing your most.   comfort may well be on your list but it ain't at the top!


She don't look too comfortable to me.

Congrats Style me pretty!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> *She don't look too comfortable to me.
> *
> Congrats Style me pretty!!!





me either!  





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Right, she was trying to be cute but it didn't work*. I remember when Kourt used to sh!t on her sisters in the style dept  Then she had Mason and he took every bit of the style she ever had.




if that was her intent - epic fail!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's around six months pregnant with her third child.

But her rapidly expanding belly hasn't stopped reality star Kourtney Kardashian donning the denim just yet.

The 35-year-old wore a pair of skintight cutoff shorts as she headed to brunch in Calabasas with boyfriend Scott Disick and two-year-old daughter Penelope.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Disick-daughter-Penelope.html#ixzz3E3bNfZRF


----------



## glamourous1098

I think my favorite part of this outfit is Kourtney's complete giving up of putting her feet in her shoes.


----------



## bag-princess

glamourous1098 said:


> I think my favorite part of this outfit is Kourtney's complete giving up of putting her feet in her shoes.









that is just so country!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

glamourous1098 said:


> I think my favorite part of this outfit is Kourtney's complete giving up of putting her feet in her shoes.



+2, Agreed! There comes a point when you just can't do the heels any more!


----------



## Couture-Hag

^ Scott looks vulnerable and just plain awkward in the last photo, don't know whether to laugh or cry for him. Sometimes, I miss tailored Scott.


----------



## pixiejenna

With the hat and jacket kourt looks like a witch in the last pic lol.


----------



## Jayne1

glamourous1098 said:


> I think my favorite part of this outfit is Kourtney's complete giving up of putting her feet in her shoes.


----------



## stylemepretty

Cocolo said:


> Ooooooh!  Congratulations stylemepretty!  When is the baby due? Is this your first?  Will you pull it out like Kourtney did when Mason was born?  Talk about a hands on Mom.
> 
> Anyway, Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If it's a girl kan you name her Kim?)





Thingofbeauty said:


> She don't look too comfortable to me.
> 
> Congrats Style me pretty!!!



Thanks dolls! I actually helped my hubby pull our first baby out and plan on doing the same with this one. Baby is due early May (I'm not quite out of the first trimester yet so you're among the few that know I'm expecting... well you, and the entire PF). No way in hail I'm naming any child of mine after the Kartrashians. Although my name starts with a K so I may keep that tradition.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pixiejenna said:


> *With the hat and jacket kourt looks like a witch in the last pic lol*.



*pixiejenna*, I thought the exact same thing. Halloween is early this year!


----------



## Sasha2012

No muumuu dresses for this reality star.

Kourtney Kardashian proudly showed off her baby bump last week while lounging by a pool at an Los Angeles hotel.

Wearing nothing but a skimpy black string bikini with silver chain detailing on the side and a wide-brimmed hat, the 35-year-old E! star revealed toned legs and fit arms even though her third child with partner Scott Disick is due in less than three months.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-pool-three-months-left-go.html#ixzz3EFVhh9nH


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Now THAT'S a pregnancy shot


----------



## chowlover2

Kourt really is a beautiful pregnant woman!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Swanky

I know these are staged and cleaned up, but she looks great!


----------



## Lena186

Thingofbeauty said:


> Now THAT'S a pregnancy shot






chowlover2 said:


> Kourt really is a beautiful pregnant woman!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


I agree! She does look great! She makes pregnancy sound easy !


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Nathalya

She looks great!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Agreed, she looks great. I like her chain link bikini.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Are these taken on two different days? Why the different bathing suits?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I know these are staged and cleaned up, but she looks great!



Agreed, these pics are good, even with a little help from photoshop


----------



## Barbora

She looks great photoshop and all


----------



## Ms.parker123

I will say Kourtney definitely carried all 3 of her pregnancies very well. She doesn't look all short and stumpy like Kim did.


----------



## Catsandbags

Me.                     



P hbhjnjjibbhibhibbhjbjbbbhjbbbjbbjjjjbjjjjjjhjhjjjjjjjjjhi


----------



## Catsandbags

Jjjjj huh I Ibjb bcv


----------



## Catsandbags

Wow total pocket post! But that is what I think of when I read this topic


----------



## Sasha2012

She proudly showed off her baby bump in a tiny black bikini last week.

But on Wednesday, Kourtney Kardashian struggled to keep it covered as she headed to lunch in Beverly Hills.   

The 35-year-old reality star joined sister Khloe, 30, for a bite to eat at Joans On Third before taking a stroll with a couple of icy beverages.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-tight-dress-outing-Khloe.html#ixzz3EHh5hEGt


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

More pics. Kourt looks cute.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks confused
like she didn't know what to wear
so she wore everything


----------



## Thingofbeauty

AEGIS said:


> she looks confused
> like she didn't know what to wear
> so she wore everything


Wait.

I just realised.

Two jackets?!


----------



## Swanky

Oh noes. . .  she realized when she left she did the wrong thing.  The jean jacket is keeping her kaboose kovered.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That outfit is super cute minus the shirt wrapped around her butt.


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtney looks ridiculous with these shirts tied around her especially when she's wearing a jacket. If you don't like how your behind looks in that tight dress, then don't wear the dress.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> she looks confused
> like she didn't know what to wear
> so she wore everything



exactly!




Lounorada said:


> Kourtney looks ridiculous with these shirts tied around her especially when she's wearing a jacket. *If you don't like how your behind looks in that tight dress, then don't wear the dress*.




yes!  this ain't her first trip to the rodeo - she knows her back is half as big as her front! 
but that mess of jackets ain't cute!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lounorada said:


> kourtney looks ridiculous with these shirts tied around her especially when she's wearing a jacket. *if you don't like how your behind looks in that tight dress, then don't wear the dress.*



this.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/26...k-go-furniture-shopping-for-expanding-family/

Kourtney Kardashian rocks a plaid shirt while doing some furniture shopping on Friday (September 26) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 35-year-old pregnant reality star was accompanied on the trip by her boyfriend Scott Disick. Looks like the couple could be buying new furniture before the arrival of their third baby!

Summer just ended but you can always stay #KardashianSunKissed!&#9728;&#65039;, Kourtney tweeted earlier in the day.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Kourt looks good here. I think that she is wearing YSL Patti boots ~ yes, there are two versions of them.


----------



## JazzyJaz

So cute!







 Kourtney Kardashian @kourtneykardash  ·  7h 7 hours ago
&#55357;&#56998;&#9888;&#65039;&#55357;&#56981; http://instagram.com/p/trTmPqE1i2/


----------



## JazzyJaz

Kardashian Pedia &#8207;@Kardashianpedia 1h1 hour ago
Kourtney at the Kardashian Kollection Spring/Summer 2015 photo shoot with Ellen von Unwerth


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Not loving the bee-hive hair-do.


----------



## AEGIS

^that is cute with the kids.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Same ol' same ol' THOT attire and styling


----------



## Nathalya

Lolll ^

I think peggys voice sounds similair to kris' btw


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian usually models her clothing line at any given chance.

And on Saturday evening, the reality TV star dressed her two-year-old daughter, Penelope, in a cute pair of animal-printed pants, which looked like her jumpsuit from her latest fashion shoot.

The 35-year-old star  who is currently expecting her third child with long-term partner Scott Disick  was pictured heading out to dinner with her little girl in the commons at Calabasas.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-Kollection-shoot.html#ixzz3FKPq59Qu


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sowhere's her belly in these fashion shots?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The last pic is very sweet.


----------



## NYCBelle

Thingofbeauty said:


> So&#8230;where's her belly in these fashion shots?



That shoot was a while back I remember Kim had posted pics with Ellen von Unwerth. This is when she was wearing that blazer with nothing underneath and pushing the stroller. Def before the wedding.


----------



## MCF

I like Kourtney.  I feel like if the Kardashian's lost their fame tomorrow Kourtney would be like "Meh" and go on with her life.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MCF said:


> I like Kourtney.  *I feel like if the Kardashian's lost their fame tomorrow Kourtney would be like "Meh" and go on with her life.*



Agreed! Of all the sisters, I like her the best.


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.buzzfeed.com/sheridanwatson/times-scott-disick-said-the-perfect-thing#r8gpk4

hahaha Scott always has some good lines


----------



## Lena186

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/sheridanwatson/times-scott-disick-said-the-perfect-thing#r8gpk4
> 
> hahaha Scott always has some good lines



Lol...seriously funny,but all of that was scripted or a spur of the moment?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Swanky

I read they're expecting a girl!


----------



## michie

^Guess you didn't hear that tea long ago?


----------



## Swanky

I don't read this thread. . .  or necessarily believe "tea"


----------



## michie

Well, it turned out to be true...although, the gender can only be 1 of 2.


----------



## Swanky

lol!  Yea 50/50 chance of being right


----------



## Encore Hermes

He isn't seen out much like clubbing when they aren't filming is he?


----------



## starrynite_87

Encore Hermes said:


> He isn't seen out much like clubbing when they aren't filming is he?



I'm guessing that was just his story line last season


----------



## Nathalya

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/sheridanwatson/times-scott-disick-said-the-perfect-thing#r8gpk4
> 
> hahaha Scott always has some good lines



Hahahhaa that's hilarious


----------



## pixiejenna

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/sheridanwatson/times-scott-disick-said-the-perfect-thing#r8gpk4
> 
> hahaha Scott always has some good lines



Yep probably because he's the only one smart enough to come up with them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pixiejenna said:


> *Yep probably because he's the only one smart enough to come up with them.*



Good one and you are probably right


----------



## chowlover2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ Not loving the bee-hive hair-do.




What is going on with that?&#128561;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Sasha2012

They played with the idea of a water birth for their second child but ultimately opted against it.

But it looks like Scott Disick and Kourtney Kardashian may be opening up to the idea again - at least if a jokey Instagram image is anything to go by.

The 31-year-old father of Mason and Penelope posted a funny photo on his social network page early Saturday of his long-time partner, 35, in a bathtub while surrounded by three beautiful models.

The reality star, who refers to himself as Lord Disick, shared the image to his near 5.5 million followers with the caption: 'Got my girls helping on the water birth.'

In the snap, pregnant Kourtney looked all done up in a black long-sleeved number while sitting in the bathroom fixture at a ritzy Las Vegas hotel.

The picture seemed to be taken as they were filming scenes for their reality show as a boom mic could be seen at the top of the frame.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...ng-bathtub-stunning-models.html#ixzz3FtuqnWc5


----------



## Chanel522

When is Kourt due?  I haven't been in this thread for ages.


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel522 said:


> When is Kourt due?  I haven't been in this thread for ages.




I believe December.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Facial hair does soooooo much for Scott's face. Too bad it can't change the fact that he sounds like a prepubescent boy


----------



## Swanky

Are they filming?


*Looks like he's enjoying himself! Scott Disick ogles scantily clad girls at club after leaving Kourtney at the hotel on Vegas trip*

He had left pregnant partner Kourtney Kardashian at home for a wild night out.
And Scott Disick certainly seemed to be making the most of it as he ogled scantily clad ladies at a nightclub in Las Vegas.
The reality television personality looked like he was having a great time as he stared at the women at the 1 Oak Club at The Mirage casino, where he happened to be acting as host for the evening.









Mouth agape: Scott Disick was caught ogling scantily clad women at a nightclub in Las Vegas

But the 31-year-old's role did not stop him having a good time at the event, and he looked more than a little bleary-eyed as the evening wore on. 
Scott, who was looking dapper in an all-black ensemble, kicked the party off at his VIP table behind the DJ booth with an elaborate bottle presentation.
He also tried his hand at MCing, taking the microphone to thank starstruck attendees for joining him as confetti rained down on the audience







Bleary-eyed: He may have been hosting a club night but that did not stop him from enjoying himself









Pacing himself: Scott was drinking mineral water as he enjoyed watching the dancers jive by

However his night was far from over, and he partied with his entourage until just before 3am.
Canny Scott had been given permission to enjoy himself by pregnant Kourtney though, with the former model indulging his other half by joining her for dinner at the STACK Restaurant And Bar earlier on Friday.
Other entourage members included Bruce Jenner, Brody Jenner and his girlfriend Kaitlynn Carter.
Scott gave everyone a thrill afterwards as he got ready to head into his nightclub appearance, revealing his plan to dress up as Batman for Halloween. 







Rearly impressed: He seemed to be appraising the dancer's form as she struck a groove next to his table







Permission to party: He had earlier had dinner with pregnant Kourtney before heading to the club 






 

Revenge is sweet: Kourtney posted an image of Scott passed out on the couch on Sunday



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2790497/scott-disick-ogles-scantily-clad-girls-club-leaving-kourtney-hotel-vegas-trip.html#ixzz3G2FAIFeb


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think so, about the filming. Forget where but I recently saw a staged pic with kourtney and there was a microphone boom in the pic.

I guess he is going to be the bad guy again. Don't see much of him out clubbing when they are not filming.


----------



## Swanky

I don't watch the show anymore - not for years.  but I don't see crew or mic packs on him?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't watch the show anymore - not for years.  but I don't see crew or mic packs on him?



Oh I meant they are filming the next season, I don't know about here in the club. Can't see equiptment in the pics but Brian Prahl is the pap credited and he travels with the family when they film.


----------



## Cocolo

Kourt did look cute in that outfit. And I am a huge fan of facial hair.  It makes an ordinary face more interesting.  Sigh.


----------



## bisousx

He was probably paid for the appearance. 1oak is not exactly the hottest spot in Vegas ATM.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't get the appeal of hiring scott to host anything jmo.


----------



## Sasha2012

She and longtime partner Scott Disick flew to Las Vegas for a quick trip without their two children, Mason and Penelope, on Friday.

And Kourtney Kardashian was prominently flaunting her blossoming baby bump as she arrived safely back to Burbank Bob Hope Airport on Saturday.

The pregnant 35-year-old was decked out in a stretchy black dress after enduring the less than one-hour flight back home.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-flying-vegas-scott-disick.html#ixzz3G5C6BvEE


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like her sunglasses.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Don't like the skin-tight tight dresses at this stage of her pregnancy, just sayin' that there are many better alternatives for outfits.


----------



## chowlover2

Of course they are filming! That's Scott's role on the show, his up and down relationship with Kourt.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## pixiejenna

Is it safe to fly at this stage of pregnancy?


----------



## Encore Hermes

There are no paps at burbank airport unless they know ahead


 imo


----------



## AEGIS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Don't like the skin-tight tight dresses at this stage of her pregnancy, just sayin' that there are many better alternatives for outfits.



She has dressed awfully this entire pregnancy.  Too short dresses, too tight dresses.  She could be in beautiful maxi dresses.



pixiejenna said:


> Is it safe to fly at this stage of pregnancy?




I wondered that too.


----------



## Swanky

She's due in Dec?  She's safe to fly if she's having no complications.


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's due in Dec?  She's safe to fly if she's having no complications.




What's the cut off time?  It is also a super short flight I know.


----------



## redney

AEGIS said:


> What's the cut off time?  It is also a super short flight I know.



Typically, if there are no complications or issues, it's safe to fly up until 30 weeks. All depends on the pregnancy, health of woman and baby, etc.


----------



## Swanky

Most OBs don't restrict it until the final month as long as you're having no complications. 
They suggest moms get up and walk to keep their swelling down and their blood flowing.
I flew pregnant with twins at nearly 8 months, I got up every 30 mins, was only a 2 hr flight.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don't know about the flying and it is only one hour to vegas but I think very possible she is due earlier than December.

Not because of how she looks but because of timing (or delaying) filming the pregnancy  announcement for after the wedding. We will see.


----------



## Couture-Hag

I think she looks super comfy in her last outfit.  So does, Scott. They both look great! I lived in jersey bodycon dresses during my pregnancy myself  With a written permission from my OB GYN, I also flew up to 30 weeks, some airlines make you sign a waiver of some sort. I wouldn't recommend (flying) though if it wasn't absolutely necessary.


----------



## Sasha2012

Busy schedules and a baby on the way will not stop these girls from having fun.

A heavily pregnant Kourtney Kadashian headed out to lunch with younger sister Kendall Jenner in Beverly Hills, California, on Tuesday.

Bringing along little Penelope, 2, to make it a multi-generational affair, the ladies grabbed a bite to eat Nate 'n Als Deli.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nelope-lunch-beverly-hills.html#ixzz3GFdyPgWw


----------



## saira1214

I've never been pregnant, and I hope this doesn't sound offensive, but I am surprised she can still fit into her leather jackets, etc.


----------



## Sasha2012

Date night with Scott Disck and Kourtney Kardashian just got a whole lot fancier.

Scott turned grabbing a quick bite to eat without the children into a show-stopping affair in Calabasas, California, on Monday night.

The 31-year-old stepped up his dating game taking his very pregnant girlfriend for sushi and a spin in one of the world's most expensive cars - a Bugatti Veyron.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...spin-new-2-million-bugatti.html#ixzz3GFjfK0km


----------



## redney

saira1214 said:


> I've never been pregnant, and I hope this doesn't sound offensive, but I am surprised she can still fit into her leather jackets, etc.



During pregnancy most women can continue to wear jackets that can be left open in front and not tight at the waist, like Kourt's. Pregnant women typically don't experience a large weight gain in their arms and shoulders.


----------



## saira1214

redney said:


> During pregnancy most women can continue to wear jackets that can be left open in front and not tight at the waist, like Kourt's. Pregnant women typically don't experience a large weight gain in their arms and shoulders.



Gotcha. Thank you. Haha, my weight gain is much different.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

saira1214 said:


> I've never been pregnant, and I hope this doesn't sound offensive, but I am surprised she can still fit into her leather jackets, etc.



It's a fair question. Kourtney is mostly tummy so her jackets still fit ok. Speaking from personal experience in the last six weeks you tend to hold more water weight around your upper body ie arms. She may find it tougher then to wear the jacket.


----------



## saira1214

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's a fair question. Kourtney is mostly tummy so her jackets still fit ok. Speaking from personal experience in the last six weeks you tend to hold more water weight around your upper body ie arms. She may find it tougher then to wear the jacket.




Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## michie

But, somebody needs to be hanging out with Kylie...IJS


----------



## Sasha2012

Get out the pink baby clothes, the Kardashian clan is set to welcome its third little girl in two years.

According to Us Weekly Kourtney Kardashian is having a daughter.

Sources told the magazine the 35-year-old reality star and her partner Scott Disick are preparing to add another little lady to their growing family giving Mason, four, and Penelope, two, a baby sister.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-disck-expecting-baby-girl.html#ixzz3GLzCnlws


----------



## michie

LOL #BrowToldUs


----------



## AEGIS

michie said:


> LOL #BrowToldUs


----------



## Sasha2012

She is due to give birth to her third child next month.

And there was no hiding Kourtney Kardashian's bump on Thursday, despite her best efforts.

The 35-year-old wore a loose-fitting Aztec-print dress that still managed to show off her blossoming belly as she stepped out with boyfriend Scott Disick in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lks-hand-hand-scott-disick.html#ixzz3GN8wDJC2


----------



## AEGIS

No really--why is her kittykat about to escape its Kardashian Kave? her dress is toooo short.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yep - about 3-4 inches longer would have been really nice.


----------



## berrydiva

Kourtney looks great. She looks younger than her other two sisters after having 2 kids, being preggo with her 3rd and being the eldest.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The first good maternity dress on her and it could have been 3-4 inches longer but I give it a pass.


----------



## Couture-Hag

.


----------



## Couture-Hag

AEGIS said:


> No really--why is her kittykat about to escape its Kardashian Kave? her dress is toooo short.




I'm going to try... because Kardashians are Klass?????



Though, this would be a cute cover up.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Length of dress.....I won't be the one to make a seeing a crowning or krowning joke


----------



## Nathalya

berrydiva said:


> Kourtney looks great. She looks younger than her other two sisters after having 2 kids, being preggo with her 3rd and being the eldest.



Yup I agree. 
I love that latest white dress/shirt


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Couture-Hag said:


> *I'm going to try... because Kardashians are Klass?????
> *
> Though, this would be a cute cover up.





Encore Hermes said:


> Length of dress.....*I won't be the one to make a seeing a crowning or krowning joke*



*Couture-Hag* and *Encore Hermes*, you ladies continually crack me up!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney is a cute pregnant lady. I like her boots.

via Daily Mail


----------



## michie

They filming...or nah? And, is it just me, or is there more "Yeezus" apparel than actual sales?


----------



## Couture-Hag

VigeeLeBrun 

Penelope and Mason are such good looking kids. North's fringe cape is so editorial haha cute. Mama Kim reminds me of a penguin....


----------



## zippie

Couture-Hag said:


> VigeeLeBrun
> 
> Penelope and Mason are such good looking kids. North's fringe cape is so editorial haha cute. Mama Kim reminds me of a penguin....


 

LOL, I was just going to post the opposite about the kids.


----------



## kcf68

AEGIS said:


> No really--why is her kittykat about to escape its Kardashian Kave? her dress is toooo short.


Too funny!


----------



## Nathalya

Penelope and mason look so cute! Kourtney always looks better face-wise when she's pregnant.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is due to give birth to her third child next month.

And as her due date approaches, it was hard to miss Kourtney Kardashians fully grown baby bump.

The reality starlet highlighted her burgeoning belly in skin tight gym gear as she was seen out and about in California on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ight-gym-gear-runs-errands.html#ixzz3GpHCro2A


----------



## redney

Are Kimmie and Kourt each doing the pap walk in the same parking lot? do the cars move? check out the pics - it's the same Benzes, same license plate on the white one, same angle.


----------



## Sasha2012

redney said:


> Are Kimmie and Kourt each doing the pap walk in the same parking lot? do the cars move? check out the pics - it's the same Benzes, same license plate on the white one, same angle.



These pics are from yesterday. Kourtney was meeting Kim at an office building so they walked the same parking lot around the same time.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

What the h3ll is that white vehicle they're walking behind. An ice truck?!?! It looks massive next to them


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thingofbeauty said:


> What the h3ll is that white vehicle they're walking behind. An ice truck?!?! It looks massive next to them



Looks like a MB G-class SUV ~ love those cars.


----------



## redney

Sasha2012 said:


> These pics are from yesterday. Kourtney was meeting Kim at an office building so they walked the same parking lot around the same time.



And as usual they each dress like they are going to a completely different event.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Van Nuys, CA (October 22)


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oooo she looks pretty!


----------



## berrydiva

Kourtney looks good


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

For being 8 months preggers, Kourt does look good but enough with the tight short dresses.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like the outfit. Its's basically what I lived in at the end of my pregnancies. Stretchy dresses and funked them up a bit with accessories like jackets and comfy yet cool shoes.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks so cute~!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Kourtney Kardashian attends the Brian Bowen Smith WILDLIFE show hosted by Casamigos Tequila at De Re Gallery on October 23, 2014 in West Hollywood, California.


----------



## labelwhore04

Wow her face looks really good here. She looks so fresh and youthful


----------



## AEGIS

It's interesting how she and Kim had such different pregnancies.


----------



## labelwhore04

I think she looks so good here because shes smiling for once. She should smile more often, makes her look 5 years younger.


----------



## zen1965

She looks cute. She might be boring but she has the nicest face of the whole bunch.


----------



## Lounorada

zen1965 said:


> She looks cute.* She might be boring but she has the nicest face of the whole bunch*.



Agree.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kourt looks great in these pics, she is simply glowing.


----------



## qudz104

michie said:


> ^Guess you didn't hear that tea long ago?




I'm curious as to what the tea was!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Carousel Restaurant in Hollywood. (October 24)


----------



## Staci_W

Way to short. She needs some leggings or pants on.


----------



## Midge S

She does need to add a few inches, but she's a great looking pregnant lady.  I'm pretty sure this is what Kim thought it was going to be like for her too...


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kim Kardashian, Kanye West, Kourtney Kardashian, Scott Disick Attend Friends' Wedding Looking Glam: Picture*

Stealing the attention away from the bride! Sisters Kim and Kourtney Kardashian stepped up their style game for the wedding of their friends restaurateur Scott Sartiano and model Allie Rizzo on Saturday, Oct. 25. 

With dates Kanye West and Scott Disick, the ladies looked glamorous at the star-studded event. Kim, 34, wore a rose-colored silk wrap gown with a high thigh slit, which showed off plenty of cleavage. Pregnant-again Kourtney, 35, covered up her cleavage in a classic, long-sleeve black gown, but sported a similarly high slit. 

"Date night #SartianoWedding #Scott&Allie," Kim captioned a photo of the two couples. 

The wedding, held at the Beverly Hills Hotel, hosted several celebrity guests, including John Stamos, Lance Bass, and Ryan Phillippe. The ceremony took place on the lawn next to the hotel's bungalows and featured a beautiful backdrop covered in white roses. 

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ashian-friends-wedding-20142610#ixzz3HIz9vDO2


----------



## stylemepretty

That dress would be a PITA to walk in. It needed to be taken up around 22 inches.


----------



## nillacobain

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like the outfit. Its's basically what I lived in at the end of my pregnancies. Stretchy dresses and funked them up a bit with accessories like jackets and comfy yet cool shoes.



Same here!


----------



## Sasha2012

Their relationship troubles have played out very publicly on their various reality shows in the past.

But as the due date of their third child nears, Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick seem finally to be putting on a united front as they put the past behind them.

The two were spotted on a blissful stroll together in the sunshine following a meal in Los Angeles on Monday - just a few days after cosying up for another date at a Middle Eastern eatery.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nthood-romantic-lunch-date.html#ixzz3HOWMING3


----------



## stylemepretty

Dressed as Morticia Addams for Halloween?


----------



## .pursefiend.

she has such a pretty face


----------



## sabrunka

She looks amazing when she's pregnant (and when she's not, but she is more glowing and I like the added weight to her face).  I like her the most out of all the sisters.  I'd like to be her friend haha.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney and Khloe doing press for their spinoff the other day.

via twitter


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Top knot lady is cute


----------



## MJDaisy

love her pregnancy style.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I wonder if Kim gave Kourtney that dress, I remember she wore it during her pregnancy. YSL  I believe.


----------



## Barbora

Ms.parker123 said:


> I wonder if Kim gave Kourtney that dress, I remember she wore it during her pregnancy. YSL  I believe.



Prada


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Celebrating Bruce's birthday at Geoffreys in Malibu. (October 29)


----------



## Sasha2012

*kourtneykardash* Visiting with dear friends Jack and Sally outside by the pet cemetery. #hauntedMansion #disneyland 






*kourtneykardash* Happy Halloween!





*kourtneykardash* This is Halloween





*kourtneykardash* Skunks! #cousinlove





*kourtneykardash* Trick or treat...And goodnight!





*letthelordbewithyou* Happy halloween! We getting Arab money tonight




via instagram


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Adorable pic of the Halloween skunks ~ little nuggets!


----------



## labelwhore04

Isnt Scotts costume kinda offensive/racist?


----------



## Lena186

labelwhore04 said:


> Isnt Scotts costume kinda offensive/racist?



I agree, I believe it wasn't intentional but still not an appropriate constume.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Not picking an argument or being facetious but genuinely want to know. Why do you consider it racist? I see it as clothes typical for a region. I equate it with wearing a sari or a dirndl. It's not religious I think which is what the hijab has arguably become over time. In my mind it's a dumb costume.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Isnt Scotts costume kinda offensive/racist?


It can't be "racist" that wouldn't make sense by definition of racism.  Perhaps borderline offensive or poor taste. Khloe's IG comment was offensive.


----------



## Lena186

I don't think it's religious at all!  but to me even Sari is not a Halloween costume. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## labelwhore04

Thingofbeauty said:


> Not picking an argument or being facetious but genuinely want to know. Why do you consider it racist? I see it as clothes typical for a region. I equate it with wearing a sari or a dirndl. It's not religious I think which is what the hijab has arguably become over time. In my mind it's a dumb costume.



Ok i was mistaken i thought it was religious attire but it's just what Arab royals wear.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't see what's so offensive about Scott's uniform... The funny thing is, correct me if I'm wrong, but I haven't seen many wealthy sheikhs or oligarchs wearing that kind of a keffiyeh (I kind of picture plain white ones). I kinda associate this with Jordan instead of, say, Qatar.

Anyway, I think it's hilarious how Scott made the huge shiny cars a part of his halloween uniform.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lena186 said:


> I don't think it's religious at all!  but to me even Sari is not a Halloween costume.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


That's why I think it's a dumb costume.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Ok i was mistaken i thought it was religious attire but it's just what Arab royals wear.



The men in the UAE wear a kandura (which is the long robe), not just the royals. The scarf is a gutrah and the headband is an agal. It's traditional clothing that is mostly worn to protect them from the heat, sandstorms, etc. it doesn't have religious context (for men).

*its been awhile since I've been to the UAE so someone please correct me if I'm off-base.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> I don't see what's so offensive about Scott's uniform... The funny thing is, correct me if I'm wrong, but I haven't seen many wealthy sheikhs or oligarchs wearing that kind of a keffiyeh (*I kind of picture plain white ones*). I kinda associate this with Jordan instead of, say, Qatar.
> 
> Anyway, I think it's hilarious how Scott made the huge shiny cars a part of his halloween uniform.



That's what I'm used to seeing as well. I think he was trying to go for a Dubai Sheikh but got it slightly wrong.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> The men in the UAE wear a kandura (which is the long robe), not just the royals. The scarf is a gutrah and the headband is an agal. It's traditional clothing that is mostly worn to protect them from the heat, sandstorms, etc. it doesn't have religious context (for men).
> 
> *its been awhile since I've been to the UAE so someone please correct me if I'm off-base.



Got it. I still think it's kinda odd to dress up in an ethnic groups traditional clothing for halloween? I'm not personally offended by it or anything though.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Got it. I still think it's kinda odd to dress up in an ethnic groups traditional clothing for halloween? I'm not personally offended by it or anything though.



Well as a member of an ethnic group, I find it offensive/odd to dress up in traditional clothing for Halloween as well.  So I'm with you.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> Well as a member of an ethnic group, I find it offensive/odd to dress up in traditional clothing for Halloween as well.  So I'm with you.


Yup. It's just&#8230;not  costume.


----------



## Barbora

Scott has the best costume If there's any day not to take everything with the Kardashians so seriously, it's Halloween.


----------



## demicouture

I totally do not find it offensive nor do any of my gulf guy friends who wear a dishdasha every day. They see the humour in it!


----------



## Nathalya

berrydiva said:


> Well as a member of an ethnic group, I find it offensive/odd to dress up in traditional clothing for Halloween as well.  So I'm with you.



Me too


----------



## Encore Hermes

I thought her comment was offensive with the pic jmo.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Well as a member of an ethnic group, I find it offensive/odd to dress up in traditional clothing for Halloween as well.  So I'm with you.



The thing is, aren't _all_ humans part of an ethnic group?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> The thing is, aren't _all_ humans part of an ethnic group?


:salute:

This is much more focus on Scott than he deserves


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thingofbeauty said:


> :salute:
> 
> *This is much more focus on Scott than he deserves*



Agreed, 100%.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I find it strange for scott to dress like that but, then again I'm not big on Pocahontas costumes either or people dressing up in Chinese attire or belly dancers.... it's just me. I feel it might offend someone.


----------



## Lena186

berrydiva said:


> The men in the UAE wear a kandura (which is the long robe), not just the royals. The scarf is a gutrah and the headband is an agal. It's traditional clothing that is mostly worn to protect them from the heat, sandstorms, etc. it doesn't have religious context (for men).
> 
> *its been awhile since I've been to the UAE so someone please correct me if I'm off-base.



That's mainly true,and emirati guys also were white and red ones and they sometimes wrap them around for a more casual look and yes it isn't a religious outfit. 
I just don't find traditional costumes of any kind appropriate for Halloween IMO,since some people would get offended by that also he's not wearing it the right way neither the gutrah nor the agal. And the size is too big for him. I'd rather see funny or scary costumes instead.
But as I said I'm sure he didn't mean harm,he's just a funny simple guy.
Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> The thing is, aren't _all_ humans part of an ethnic group?


All humans are in fact. lol. Some just don't necessarily identify with theirs so hence you get costumes like Scott's and people who can't fathom how others can possibly be offended.


----------



## Swanky

I think intention is important. For example, I'm mostly Native American and I'm not remotely offended by people dressing up as Indians. I'm not easily offended anyhow as like I said, intention is very important IMO.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think intention is important. For example, I'm mostly Native American and I'm not remotely offended by people dressing up as Indians. I'm not easily offended anyhow as like I said, intention is very important IMO.




Agree with your post, intention is very important. I wasn't offended by the pics, but can see how it wasn't the wisest costume to wear. Pretty sure he didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## berrydiva

Intention doesn't change whether or not something is offensive or not; it only changes the offenders level of remorse. If you didn't mean to offend, you feel remorseful, apologetic and don't repeat that offense. If you meant to offend or are immature, you don't give two craps and continue to keep offending people because it makes you feel good to do what pleases you. Khloe is the latter.


----------



## Swanky

No, no one said it changes whether people find it offensive or not.
It changes MY reaction to it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian has just a few weeks left in her third pregnancy, and the reality star looked it when she visited a Malibu park on Sunday.

Her baby bump was hard to miss, especially with a toddler balanced on top.

Out to enjoy the day with her four-year-old son Mason and two-year-old daughter Penelope, Kourtney appeared to be going for comfort on the clothing front.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elope-baby-belly-trip-park.html#ixzz3HyZ4sPjL


----------



## Thingofbeauty

We keep coming dangerous close to seeing Kourtney's promised land. My eyes do NOT need to see the glory.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Why go to a park in a mini? Oh, right, photo op


----------



## pukasonqo

penelope seems to be wondering WTF is she wearing a yeezus tee, she might prefer the wiggles to the ye's masterpieces


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thingofbeauty said:


> We keep coming dangerous close to seeing Kourtney's promised land. *My eyes do NOT need to see the glory*.



Was thinking the same thing, *Thingofbeauty*. There's short and then there is too short.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thingofbeauty said:


> We keep coming dangerous close to seeing Kourtney's promised land. My eyes do NOT need to see the glory.



Thank you for my morning laugh


----------



## Nathalya

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian has just a few weeks left in her third pregnancy, and the reality star looked it when she visited a Malibu park on Sunday.
> 
> Her baby bump was hard to miss, especially with a toddler balanced on top.
> 
> Out to enjoy the day with her four-year-old son Mason and two-year-old daughter Penelope, Kourtney appeared to be going for comfort on the clothing front.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elope-baby-belly-trip-park.html#ixzz3HyZ4sPjL



Lol @ Mason's pose in that last picture


----------



## Sasha2012

She threatened to leave him if he doesnt change his wild ways on Sunday night's episode of Kourtney and Khloe Take The Hamptons.

But Kourtney Kardashian has clearly given Scott Disick another chance, with the pair enjoying a family meal out in Los Angeles on Sunday afternoon.

In spite of their constant on-screen bickering, the long-term partners seemed perfectly content as they headed out to King's Fish House restaurant with their children Mason and Penelope in tow.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ck-explosive-argument-airs.html#ixzz3I1AJFiM6


----------



## labelwhore04

Jeez they're STILL using that tired azz storyline of Scotts partying? It's been like 12 seasons..


----------



## bag-princess

everybody - and their mama's - knew that tired mess was a lie.  just for drama on the show.  she would get even less attention than she does now.  people are tired of hearing the same old things from her.


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> Jeez they're STILL using that tired azz storyline of Scotts partying? It's been like 12 seasons..



I want to see Scott the family man


----------



## berrydiva

At least they make some cute kids. Scott seems very much like he's matured into a family man and she keeps having kids with the guy so there must be redeeming qualities about him. Is he ever partying when they're not filming?


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> At least they make some cute kids. Scott seems very much like he's matured into a family man and s*he keeps having kids with the guy so there must be redeeming qualities about him.* Is he ever partying when they're not filming?





yea - and we can all figure out what that is!!!  and cute kids be damned - if he was as bad as she like to pretend he is even that would not be enough. unless that is her only or main focus of being with him.

there was the big headline on yahoo this morning:


*Kourtney Kardashian Bans Scott Disick From Their Summer House on Kourtney and Khloe Take the Hamptons Premiere*



https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ko...ummer-house-kourtney-144000110-us-weekly.html


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm glad she has a cardigan on with that dress otherwise we would see butt cheeks.


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> yea - and we can all figure out what that is!!!  and cute kids be damned - if he was as bad as she like to pretend he is even that would not be enough. unless that is her only or main focus of being with him.
> 
> there was the big headline on yahoo this morning:
> 
> 
> *Kourtney Kardashian Bans Scott Disick From Their Summer House on Kourtney and Khloe Take the Hamptons Premiere*
> 
> 
> 
> https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ko...ummer-house-kourtney-144000110-us-weekly.html



Those are the scenes posted way back on this thread somewhere of Khloe helping Scott climb into the house while a cameraman films through the open window from the inside of the house. Ya know, cuz Kourt "locked" him out.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Those are the scenes posted way back on this thread somewhere of Khloe helping Scott climb into the house while a cameraman films through the open window from the inside of the house. *Ya know, cuz Kourt "locked" him out*.





and people really believe that mess????


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> and people really believe that mess????



Exactly. Who are these people who actually believe this made up stuff - or even care?


----------



## shiny_things

I think Kourtney is very similar to what Kim would have looked like without all the surgery.


----------



## starrynite_87

labelwhore04 said:


> Jeez they're STILL using that tired azz storyline of Scotts partying? It's been like 12 seasons..




Seriously...if it's that bad why does she continue to pop out his kids...plus aren't those appearances how he pays the bills to feed his kids.


----------



## Jikena

I tried watching the first episode but couldn't. It was really not interesting. KUWTK already isn't, but damn, there was really nothing there. And they knew it so they tried putting relationship problems between Scott and Kourtney but it was so silly. Kourtney throwing Scott out of the house and being angry at him because he went at ONE party and didn't do anything wrong there, just because "she had to be alone". Come on...


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail


Celebrating Kendall's 19th Birthday at Hotel Bel-Air. (November 3)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> Celebrating Kendall's 19th Birthday at Hotel Bel-Air. (November 3)



The dress is cute, the boots are cool but did Kourt forget to take off part of her Halloween costume ~ what is up with the bunny ears? Or does she think that she's Ariana Grande?

And that storyline of Kourt and Scott fighting is just stupid. They need better script writers bc it's too painful to watch.


----------



## AEGIS

Jikena said:


> I tried watching the first episode but couldn't. It was really not interesting. KUWTK already isn't, but damn, there was really nothing there. And they knew it so they tried putting relationship problems between Scott and Kourtney but it was so silly. Kourtney throwing Scott out of the house and being angry at him because he went at ONE party and didn't do anything wrong there, just because "she had to be alone". Come on...



and Kourt was smiling the entire time she was "yelling" at him.  I watched 5 minutes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Cuvee restaurant in Los Angeles. (November 6)


----------



## redney

Filming.


----------



## Couture-Hag

^there should be a law, that if Kourtey and Khloe are together, only Kourtney can wear heels, Khloe can never.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Khloe looks really pretty in the purple dress.  its flattering on her body


----------



## dr.pepper

The storyline is so tired. At this point I think their particular storyline is at least partly true. They need a permanent split for at least a few months and serious therapy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Kourtney's baby shower brunch at te Montage hotel in Beverly Hills. (November 12)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Kourtney's baby shower brunch at te Montage hotel in Beverly Hills. (November 12)



Koutney looks the most normal of that plastic and too full of themselves Klan.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Cute!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Eh...

Maybe it's because she's pregnant and pregnancy tends to do strange things to your face but Kourt looks weird to me. I can't put my finger on it but she doesn't look like herself in the shower pics.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Koutney looks the most normal of that plastic and too full of themselves Klan.



All the PS has made them no longer look like relatives


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

berrydiva said:


> Intention doesn't change whether or not something is offensive or not; it only changes the offenders level of remorse.* If you didn't mean to offend, you feel remorseful, apologetic and don't repeat that offense. If you meant to offend or are immature, you don't give two craps and continue to keep offending people because it makes you feel good to do what pleases you*. Khloe is the latter.


----------



## AEGIS

damn Kendall just gives no fccs about them


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AEGIS said:


> damn Kendall just gives no fccs about them



Kendall will be the first to distance herself from the entire group IMO. 

Okay, now back to Kourtney!


----------



## DesigningStyle

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Eh...
> 
> Maybe it's because she's pregnant and pregnancy tends to do strange things to your face but Kourt looks weird to me. I can't put my finger on it but she doesn't look like herself in the shower pics.



I think her face is prettiest when she is pregnant.  Maybe the extra fullness?


----------



## DesigningStyle

AEGIS said:


> ....yeah I don't find her kids cute lol
> but they look happy and well cared for and that's what's important.
> are there pics of Penny smiling? people say Norf never smiles but idk if I see pics of HennyPenny smiling either.



I know you wrote this comment a while ago, but I too do not find her kids to be cute.  You know how a lot of kids kind of look the same...hers look kind of odd to me...they have a very unique look.  And, not in a good way.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

DesigningStyle said:


> I know you wrote this comment a while ago, but I too do not find her kids to be cute.  You know how a lot of kids kind of look the same...hers look kind of odd to me...they have a very unique look.  And, not in a good way.


Feel kind of bad for this but I also agree.


----------



## Jikena

I also agree. And Penelope looks exactly like her brothers, which is bad considering she's a girl.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DesigningStyle said:


> I know you wrote this comment a while ago, but I too do not find her kids to be cute.  You know how a lot of kids kind of look the same...hers look kind of odd to me...they have a very unique look.  And, not in a good way.



*DesigningStyle*, going to have to agree with you here and take it a step further ~ I don't find ANY of the K Klan's grandchildren cute and that includes North, too.


----------



## Bentley1

designingstyle said:


> i know you wrote this comment a while ago, but i too do not find her kids to be cute.  You know how a lot of kids kind of look the same...hers look kind of odd to me...they have a very unique look.  And, not in a good way.





thingofbeauty said:


> feel kind of bad for this but i also agree.





jikena said:


> i also agree. And penelope looks exactly like her brothers, which is bad considering she's a girl.



+ 1


----------



## Bentley1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *DesigningStyle*, going to have to agree with you here and take it a step further ~ I don't find ANY of the K Klan's grandchildren cute and that includes North, too.



I'm with you.  Not all kids are cute, which is totally fine.  I've seen some not so cute babies/kids turn out to be gorgeous adult.  It's not a big deal, I just find it annoying that we are expected to find ALL babies and kids to be "cute" or "adorable," when that's clearly not that case.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Thingofbeauty said:


> Feel kind of bad for this but I also agree.





Jikena said:


> I also agree. And Penelope looks exactly like her brothers, which is bad considering she's a girl.



In certain photos I have to look to see if P is wearing girl shoes to know if it is P!  I totally agree!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *DesigningStyle*, going to have to agree with you here and take it a step further ~ I don't find ANY of the K Klan's grandchildren cute and that includes North, too.





Bentley1 said:


> + 1





Bentley1 said:


> I'm with you.  Not all kids are cute, which is totally fine.  I've seen some not so cute babies/kids turn out to be gorgeous adult.  It's not a big deal, I just find it annoying that we are expected to find ALL babies and kids to be "cute" or "adorable," when that's clearly not that case.



So glad I am in good company!

Thanks!


----------



## michie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *DesigningStyle*, going to have to agree with you here and take it a step further ~ I don't find ANY of the K Klan's grandchildren cute and that includes North, too.



Lol. I think North is the best looking of the 3 of them, but...the fact that they dress her like a man 1) is unattractive and 2) gives me the impression that she's not even what her parents want her to be. Poor kid.


----------



## Swanky

I think all those babies are precious!


----------



## Sasha2012

swanky mama of three said:


> i think all those babies are precious!



+1


----------



## kirsten

Mason is my favorite. All 3 are cute though.


----------



## lawchick

wrong thread


----------



## Ms.parker123

All of the Kardashian kids turned out looking so cute, especially baby North!


----------



## zen1965

Bentley1 said:


> I'm with you.  Not all kids are cute, which is totally fine.  I've seen some not so cute babies/kids turn out to be gorgeous adult.  It's not a big deal, I just find it annoying that we are expected to find ALL babies and kids to be "cute" or "adorable," when that's clearly not that case.



+ 1000

I said it before: Kourtney's kids look pretty average IMHO, North, however, is really cute.


----------



## stylemepretty

Sorry but I think it's wrong judging the kids and picking apart their looks.


----------



## Tarhls

stylemepretty said:


> Sorry but I think it's wrong judging the kids and picking apart their looks.




I have to agree.


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think all those babies are precious!


----------



## Bentley1

stylemepretty said:


> Sorry but I think it's wrong judging the kids and picking apart their looks.




Pick apart? No one "picked them apart" by saying they don't find them to be cute. Feel free to ignore and block if it's offensive to you. &#128526;


----------



## zippie

Bentley1 said:


> Pick apart? No one "picked them apart" by saying they don't find them to be cute. Feel free to ignore and block if it's offensive to you. &#128526;


 
I agree, everyone can have an opinion and mine is they aren't cute.  
 Maybe because I'm not a mom.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Bentley1 said:


> *Pick apart? No one "picked them apart" by saying they don't find them to be cute. Feel free to ignore and block if it's offensive to you.* &#128526;



+1, Agreed. Furthermore, no-one said that they hated these children or said anything malicious or spiteful. I just stated that they weren't cute IMO. Big deal. Since when does every child have to be cute? I do think think that Petra and Tamara Ecclestone's children are ADORABLE, for example.


----------



## audreylita

Ivanka ***** and Alexa Ray Joel (Billy Joel's daughter) both look like their dads and were not the most beautiful children but they both grew up to be gorgeous glamourous women.

North also looks like her dad.  I'm sure she's going to grow up to be a beautiful woman as well.


----------



## zen1965

stylemepretty said:


> Sorry but I think it's wrong judging the kids and picking apart their looks.



Nothing to do with judging them or picking them apart. They may well be very likeable and have cute characters. I would not know since I do not know them. However, I just do not find them particularly pretty or handsome. Since in my book looks surely are not everything, I do not see the offense.


----------



## labelwhore04

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, Agreed. Furthermore, no-one said that they hated these children or said anything malicious or spiteful. I just stated that they weren't cute IMO. Big deal. Since when does every child have to be cute? I do think think that Petra and Tamara Ecclestone's children are ADORABLE, for example.



Petra and Tamara Eccelstone don't have kids?


----------



## zippie

audreylita said:


> Ivanka ***** and Alexa Ray Joel (Billy Joel's daughter) both look like their dads and were not the most beautiful children but they both grew up to be gorgeous glamourous women.
> 
> North also looks like her dad.  I'm sure she's going to grow up to be a beautiful woman as well.


 
Alexa was not attractive at all when she grew up, thanks to plastic surgery she is attractive now.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

zippie said:


> Alexa was not attractive at all when she grew up, thanks to plastic surgery she is attractive now.


Neither she nor Ivanka were attractive as kids and grew to have plastic surgery.

I think North is adorable


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

labelwhore04 said:


> *Petra and Tamara Eccelstone don't have kids?*



You are joking with me, right? 

They each have little girls, Lavinia and Sophia.


----------



## labelwhore04

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You are joking with me, right?
> 
> They each have little girls, Lavinia and Sophia.



whaaat no way! I did NOT know that, when did this happen?? I remember they were pretty popular for a while and i was following them, had no idea they had children.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

labelwhore04 said:


> whaaat no way! I did NOT know that



Yes! They are the cutest little nuggets IMO. 

Tamara and Petra both had children during the last few years and seem like wonderful mothers.

Back to topic and Kourtney, who also seems like a great mom


----------



## anitalilac

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *DesigningStyle*, going to have to agree with you here and take it a step further ~ I don't find ANY of the K Klan's grandchildren cute and that includes North, too.





Bentley1 said:


> I'm with you.  Not all kids are cute, which is totally fine.  I've seen some not so cute babies/kids turn out to be gorgeous adult.  It's not a big deal, I just find it annoying that we are expected to find ALL babies and kids to be "cute" or "adorable," when that's clearly not that case.



I so totally agree...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Anyway, has it been announced what Kourt is having? I don't remember hearing/reading anything about it.


----------



## redney

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Anyway, has it been announced what Kourt is having? I don't remember hearing/reading anything about it.



A girl.


----------



## dr.pepper

I had a feeling it would be a girl.

This woman must adore pregnancy to continue to procreate with Scott.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dr.pepper said:


> I had a feeling it would be a girl.
> 
> *This woman must adore pregnancy to continue to procreate with Scott.*



Used to ADORE Scott and now think he's kind of a jerk. Is this just me?


----------



## AEGIS

the tea dropper on LSA reported she was having a girl before they reported it.

It's not a big deal to not be a cute kid. Many cute kids don't grow up to be cute adults I've noticed so I'd rather be a not cute kid and then be an attractive adult. Kendall wasn't a cute kid. She's a cute adult. Kim was a cute kid and through plastic surgery made herself an attractive woman.


----------



## AEGIS

audreylita said:


> Ivanka ***** and Alexa Ray Joel (Billy Joel's daughter) both look like their dads and were not the most beautiful children but they both grew up to be gorgeous glamourous women.
> 
> North also looks like her dad.  I'm sure she's going to grow up to be a beautiful woman as well.




Lol those are two terrible examples. Alexa had so much work done!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her sisters threw her a baby shower earlier in the week and on Sunday, Kourtney Kardashian was headed to a second one hosted by her friends. 

The 35-year-old reality swathed her heavily pregnant figure in a red onesie and donned a pair of devil's horns in Calabasas, Los Angeles.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star and her gal pals celebrated at IHOP in their pyjamas.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-horns-heads-pajama-party.html#ixzz3JHV9htuz


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourtney has friends? LOL


----------



## aleen

They all look dash employees ...lol


----------



## pixiejenna

A second baby  shower  for your 3rd kid seriously?!? Aleen is probably  right that it's all dash employees  or other  people that work for her since it was at a IHOP. Ironically they seem to have brought thier own food


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> Her sisters threw her a baby shower earlier in the week and on Sunday, Kourtney Kardashian was headed to a second one hosted by her friends.
> 
> The 35-year-old reality swathed her heavily pregnant figure in a red onesie and donned a pair of devil's horns in Calabasas, Los Angeles.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star and her gal pals celebrated at IHOP in their pyjamas.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-horns-heads-pajama-party.html#ixzz3JHV9htuz



Seriously?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know the custom in the US, but is it normal to have a baby shower for your third child?  It's pretty rare here to do it.


----------



## candy2100

I think if others want to throw you one, it's fun to have a baby shower, even if it isn't your first baby.


----------



## Tarhls

candy2100 said:


> i think if others want to throw you one, it's fun to have a baby shower, even if it isn't your first baby.




ita


----------



## MegsVC

But..but...a baby shower....at an IHOP....in your PYJAMAS? Come on now.


----------



## bag-princess

MegsVC said:


> But..but...a baby shower....at an IHOP....in your PYJAMAS? Come on now.





   they need new writers.  they are running out of ideas.


----------



## dr.pepper

I find it odd Kourt/Kim have a wide circle of old girlfriends and Khloe is only ever with the twins and Lauren. 

I haven't been to IHOP in ages but that looks fun.


----------



## zippie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Used to ADORE Scott and now think he's kind of a jerk. Is this just me?


 
I despise Scott after what he did to that alligator as E TV filmed it with the inbred hillbillies.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

zippie said:


> I despise Scott after what he did to that alligator as E TV filmed it with the inbred hillbillies.



*zippie*, never saw the episode but the visual sounds horrifying. Ugh, another one bites the dust!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It has never surprised me that Kourt has friends. Out of all the sisters she seems to have more of a life outside of reality tv and famewhoring. 

A baby shower PJ brunch is a cute idea but I under no circumstances do I go anywhere outside the house in pajamas and I def don't eff with IHOP. It would've been cuter if everyone came over to Kourts house in pajamas and cooked/had someone cook for her.


----------



## chowlover2

zippie said:


> I despise Scott after what he did to that alligator as E TV filmed it with the inbred hillbillies.




Agreed, that's when I stopped watching the Kklan.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It has never surprised me that Kourt has friends. Out of all the sisters she seems to have more of a life outside of reality tv and famewhoring.
> 
> *A baby shower PJ brunch is a cute idea but I under no circumstances do I go anywhere outside the house in pajamas and I def don't eff with IHOP. It would've been cuter if everyone came over to Kourts house in pajamas and cooked/had someone cook for her.*



+1, Agree. You said it best, *LadyLouboutin*.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the last month of her pregnancy.

And Kourtney Kardashian is looking as stylish as ever as she prepares to welcome her third child. 

The 35-year-old reality star arrived at Kate Mantilini in Topanga, California on Monday with her baby bump cloaked in black clothing and topped off with a chic white overcoat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aring-black-dinner-sisters.html#ixzz3JReetg6Q


----------



## jclaybo

did they get to at least shut down IHOP for this baby shower? Kim said they tried to get Tiffanys to shut down for a breakfast at Tiffanys theme baby shower and they wouldnt haha 
Wonder if IHOP risked loosing pancake business for a Kardashian


----------



## pixiejenna

That is totally hilarious you can't get Tiffanys to close down for your baby shower for your 3rd kid. So you settle for the only place that will shut down for ya IHOP. I feel bad for the workers there closing up the place during breakfast time to give a private party to a group of people who bought thier own food.


----------



## audreylita

jclaybo said:


> did they get to at least shut down IHOP for this baby shower? Kim said they tried to get Tiffanys to shut down for a breakfast at Tiffanys theme baby shower and they wouldnt haha
> Wonder if IHOP risked loosing pancake business for a Kardashian



Not surprising.  When Sex and the City shot the scene with Charlotte and Trey, the window which was allegedly Tiffany's was not, they would not allow the scene to be shot there.


----------



## AEGIS

I am not impressed with this party.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> I am not impressed with this party.





that is one invite i would have ignored!:giggles:  i don't find IHOP appealing at all and would not want to step a foot into one - let alone while i am wearing PJ's!  i would have never left the house looking like that.


----------



## Sasha2012

Pregnant with her third child, Kourtney Kardashian has clearly had some practice at maternity dressing. 

And the reality show star looked typically chic on Thursday as she headed out for lunch with partner Scott Disick and their four-year-old son Mason in Beverly Hills. 

Kourtney, 35, sported a white smock style long sleeved minidress teamed with over-the-knee black suede boots for the outing to famous delicatessen Nate 'n Al.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ee-high-boots-family-lunch.html#ixzz3JfW2naxK


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/20...les-growing-baby-bump-on-fit-pregnancy-cover/

*Kourtney Kardashian Cradles Growing Baby Bump on 'Fit Pregnancy' Cover*

Kourtney Kardashian flaunts her baby bump in a white dress on the cover of Fit Pregnancys December/January 2014 cover, out on newsstands now!

Heres what the 35-year-old reality star had to share with the mag:

On being pregnant again: I love being pregnant in general. This time Im more tired than I was the other times. I think its because Im always running around and working on different things. But I feel comfortable with how I look and feel. I find a pregnant body to be beautiful and an incredible reminder of what a womans body is made to do.

On her pregnancy cravings: Being in New York [to film Kourtney and Khloé Take the Hamptons for E! over the summer], Ive been craving bagels. I had to have one every day. I dont eat a whole one because New York bagels are so bigI usually eat a half with cream cheese and jelly. I just tried cream cheese and honey on a toasted flagel [flat bagel]so good.

On her advice to younger sister Kim before having North West: I gave her the same
advice that my grandmother gave me: Dont worry about having all of the gear and the
perfect room. All that a baby needs, we have to give them.

For more on Kourtney, visit Fitpregnancy.com!


----------



## stylemepretty

She looks good but her hand placement in that last photo is off.


----------



## Nathalya

Pretty!


----------



## AEGIS

she looks pretty


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks amazing in those Fit photos, so natural and pretty.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Scott and Kendall with  Wildfox CEO Jimmy Sommers at the Barbie Loves Wildfox soiree. (November 20)


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Calabasas. (November 23)


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/24...-rumors-of-scott-disick-relationship-trouble/

*Kourtney Kardashian Fuels Rumors of Scott Disick Relationship Troubles*

Kourtney Kardashian and her younger sister Khloe arrive at a studio to do some filming for their reality show on Monday (November 24) in Van Nuys, Calif.

The 35-year-old pregnant reality star posted a very cryptic post on her Instagram account, prompting many to wonder if theres trouble with her and Scott Disicks relationship.

If you want to leave, you can. Ill remember you, though. I remember everyone that leaves, a photo Kourtney posted from the Disney film Lilo & Stitch read, with the caption being a broken heart. See the pic below.


----------



## michie

No Yeezus clothing???


----------



## stylemepretty

Kardashian's and their kryptic messages smh


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

aleen said:


> *They all look dash employees ...lol*



Best post EVER about Kourt!


----------



## Swanky

Those photos were beautiful.


----------



## Nathalya

I know they are siblings but they looks sooo much alike.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/25/kendall-jenner-scott-match-in-red-flannel-shirts-during-lunch/

Kendall Jenner rocks a red flannel shirt while grabbing a bite to eat at Il Pastaio on Tuesday (November 25) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 19-year-old model was joined by her older sister Kourtneys partner Scott Disick.

Rest Peacefully Mike Brown, Kendall wrote on Instagram earlier in the day after hearing the news that Ferguson police officer Darren Wilson wont be charged with the death of Michael Brown.

In case you didnt know, Kourtney recently sparked rumors that she and Scott were having relationship issues with a cryptic Instagram.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kendull should know better than to comment on Ferguson, the Kardashians have a bad history with commenting on current events. Also it seems like we've been seeing a lot of pics of kendull with scott lately dose anyone else find it odd?


----------



## Brioche

I don't see how "RIP Mike Brown" is in any way negative?


----------



## Tarhls

brioche said:


> i don't see how "rip mike brown" is in any way negative?




+1


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Kendull should know better than to comment on Ferguson, the Kardashians have a bad history with commenting on current events. Also it seems like* we've been seeing a lot of pics of kendull with scott lately dose anyone else find it odd*?





only when they are dressed like twins! 

i have no problem with her RIP comment.


----------



## bagsforme

Can anyone ID her over knee boots in the Fred Seigal picture?


----------



## Ms.parker123

Brioche said:


> I don't see how "RIP Mike Brown" is in any way negative?


 
LOL agreed!!! I literally just said this.


----------



## Lounorada

bagsforme said:


> Can anyone ID her over knee boots in the Fred Seigal picture?


 


The black flat over-the-knee boots? If so, they are by Stuart Weitzman.


----------



## pixiejenna

Brioche said:


> I don't see how "RIP Mike Brown" is in any way negative?



I didn't say it was negative. I said she should know better than to comment on current events based on her families history of poorly made comments on current events. Mostly by her big sis kimbo, which is a list too long to count. No offense but I fully believe her comment was to earn brownie points with the public. Just the same way kim attempts to (and fails miserably) when  she comments on current events. The girl who can't even read  a teleprompter because reading is too hard all of a sudden is up to date on current events? Sorry not buying it.


----------



## Lounorada

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't say it was negative. I said she should know better than to comment on current events based on her families history of poorly made comments on current events. Mostly by her big sis kimbo, which is a list too long to count. No offense *but I fully believe her comment was to earn brownie points with the public*. Just the same way kim attempts to (and fails miserably) when  she comments on current events. The girl who can't even read  a teleprompter because reading is too hard all of a sudden is up to date on current events? Sorry not buying it.




I agree with that.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't say it was negative. I said she should know better than to comment on current events based on her families history of poorly made comments on current events. Mostly by her big sis kimbo, which is a list too long to count. No offense but *I fully believe her comment was to earn brownie points with the public.* Just the same way kim attempts to (and fails miserably) when  she comments on current events. The girl who can't even read  a teleprompter because reading is too hard all of a sudden is up to date on current events? Sorry not buying it.





Lounorada said:


> I agree with that.



+2, and since when does she make comments on current or political issues?


----------



## bag-princess

*Scott Disick and Kourtney Kardashian Have Heart-to-Heart: "We Haven't Slept Together in 5 Years!"*

(i never believe a word they say - but for some reason i could really see this being the case with kourtney!:giggles




On this Sunday's brand new _Kourtney & Khloé Take The Hamptons_, *Scott Disick* leaves rehab earlier than planned, which makes *Kourtney Kardashian* feel uneasy about their relationship. 
In  the above sneak peek, Scott and Kourtney have a sincere heart-to-heart  and discuss the death of Scott's parents, his extreme partying and the  future of their family. 
During their conversation, Scott reflects  on the status of their relationship explaining, "It's stressful, how  much we've fought over all these years when I look back. I mean maybe  it's all worth it, maybe it's not. I'm at the point where I'm just so  f*****g tired, of everything. I don't want to lose you or my kids, but  like are we going to spend the rest of our lives doing this?"


He goes on to admit that a lot of his issues at the moment most  likely relate back to the sudden death of both of his parents. "I don't  think I've ever given myself time to really grieve over both of my  parents dying, because I just self medicated by taking pills and  drinking," he bravely admits. 



Kourtney believes that putting  space between her and Scott is the best solution to figuring out how to  fix their relationship. However, Scott questions her by asking, *"How  much more space do you need? We haven't slept together in five years.  What's the difference?"* _Five_ years? That's crazy talk! 
Watch the above clip to see what else each of them reveal, plus tune-in this Sunday to see the rest of the drama! 






http://www.eonline.com/news/601205/...aven-t-slept-together-in-5-years-see-the-cliphttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> *Scott Disick and Kourtney Kardashian Have Heart-to-Heart: "We Haven't Slept Together in 5 Years!"*
> 
> (i never believe a word they say - but for some reason i could really see this being the case with kourtney!:giggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this Sunday's brand new _Kourtney & Khloé Take The Hamptons_, *Scott Disick* leaves rehab earlier than planned, which makes *Kourtney Kardashian* feel uneasy about their relationship.
> In  the above sneak peek, Scott and Kourtney have a sincere heart-to-heart  and discuss the death of Scott's parents, his extreme partying and the  future of their family.
> During their conversation, Scott reflects  on the status of their relationship explaining, "It's stressful, how  much we've fought over all these years when I look back. I mean maybe  it's all worth it, maybe it's not. I'm at the point where I'm just so  f*****g tired, of everything. I don't want to lose you or my kids, but  like are we going to spend the rest of our lives doing this?"
> 
> 
> He goes on to admit that a lot of his issues at the moment most  likely relate back to the sudden death of both of his parents. "I don't  think I've ever given myself time to really grieve over both of my  parents dying, because I just self medicated by taking pills and  drinking," he bravely admits.
> 
> 
> 
> Kourtney believes that putting  space between her and Scott is the best solution to figuring out how to  fix their relationship. However, Scott questions her by asking, *"How  much more space do you need? We haven't slept together in five years.  What's the difference?"* _Five_ years? That's crazy talk!
> Watch the above clip to see what else each of them reveal, plus tune-in this Sunday to see the rest of the drama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/601205/...aven-t-slept-together-in-5-years-see-the-cliphttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Sooooo...how is she pregnant?


----------



## labelwhore04

When he says "sleep together" he means literally sleep in the same bed right? because she's pregnant so..


----------



## stylemepretty

She makes me miserable watching her. I feel sorry for Scott.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sooooo...how is she pregnant?




they don't sleep together - NOT that they don't have sex!   she knows where to find him when she is ready to procreate!
that is the only time she want to deal with him! LOL


----------



## bag-princess

stylemepretty said:


> She makes me miserable watching her. I feel sorry for Scott.





   she is the reason i stopped watching it years ago.  i can't deal with kourt and her robotic ways.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> they don't sleep together - NOT that they don't have sex!   she knows where to find him when she is ready to procreate!
> that is the only time she want to deal with him! LOL


Well Lord


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Well Lord




   i remember - like i said years ago - he was complaining about having to sleep down the hall in "his room" because mason was sleeping in bed with her.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Just because it is a plotline for the show doesn't mean it is true IRL...............


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Just because it is a plotline for the show doesn't mean it is true IRL...............




 that is why i stated - "i never believe a word these people say" 

although with kourt - it is not a stretch of the imagination!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Doesn't Kourt still co-sleep? With Mason and Penelope, there probably isn't much room for Scott, lol. 

You never know what's real or fake with Kardashians but I def wouldn't be surprised if she and Scott slept in separate beds.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Doesn't Kourt still co-sleep? *With Mason and Penelope, there probably isn't much room for Scott, lol.
> 
> You never know what's real or fake with Kardashians but I def wouldn't be surprised if she and Scott slept in separate beds.





yea that is what i said - scott was complaining about having to sleep in his room down the hall because mason was in the bed with kourt and she was like "get over it!"   yea they lie like cheap rugs but this i could totally believe because of kourt's personality - or lack of i should say.  i can't imagine her as some wild  and passionate woman!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Beverly Hills. (November 29)


----------



## Lounorada

Those leather-look leggings look really inappropriate on a toddler...


----------



## Nathalya

Yes and too tight


----------



## tanya devi

Just...Gross. SMH


----------



## michie

Why isn't she wearing shoes?!?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Where are that baby's shoes? I know kids sometimes get in moods and fight wearing shoes or jackets but nah. I don't care how much you fight, shoes are never optional in public. Period.


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> Those leather-look leggings look really inappropriate on a toddler...



and really stupid


----------



## pursegrl12

They dress their kids in the weirdest clothes especially Mason. He's my sons age and I couldnt imagine him wanting to wear those clothes. Just odd.


----------



## berrydiva

Why does this kid still have a damn pacifier in her mouth?!!!!


----------



## Caz71

Can somebody tell me what job Scott does. Besides the clubbing.  Also when did his parents pass. Been watching the Hamptons show. Thanks.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/30...rdashian-havent-slept-together-in-five-years/

Scott Disick grabs a healthy juice as he steps out on Sunday afternoon (November 30) in Los Angeles.

The 31-year-old reality stars kids Penelope and Mason were photographed wearing matching Yeezus shirts from their uncle Kanye Wests tour. Too cute!

In a new clip from Kourtney & Khloé Take The Hamptons, Scott admits that he and Kourtney havent slept together in five years.

I dont think Ive ever given myself time to really grieve over both of my parents dying, because I just self medicated by taking pills and drinking, Scott admits in the clip. When Kourtney says she needs space, Scott replies, How much more space do you need? We havent slept together in five years. Whats the difference?


----------



## AEGIS

Caz71 said:


> Can somebody tell me what job Scott does. Besides the clubbing.  Also when did his parents pass. Been watching the Hamptons show. Thanks.



He is a full time baby maker and baby daddy.

They need to stop trying to make fetch happen with those stupd Yeezus shirts.  When Beyonce does it it's cute.  When they do it, it's not.


----------



## Lounorada

Enough with the Yeezus crap clothing already.... the tour is over, move along, find something else to wear. Jeez...


----------



## redney

There's a whole lot of left over Yeezus clothing. Those kids will have Yeezus clothing in every size.


----------



## michie

LOL. Who actually goes to Kanye's concerts and asks, "Hey do y'all have this Grim Reaper shirt in a 3T?"??? Why do these kids have that mad man's clothing????


----------



## michie

I wonder if Mason ever asks about Lamar...


----------



## Encore Hermes

Caz71 said:


> Can somebody tell me what job Scott does. Besides the clubbing.  Also when did his parents pass. Been watching the Hamptons show. Thanks.



He is an actor on a reality show and probably gets paid well for it. Off filming I don't think he goes to the clubs.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Could this entire family become more weird and more BORING? It's like watching the same stupid pet trick over and over again. I'm at the point where I just wish Scott and Kourt would break-up and get it over with already.


----------



## labelwhore04

Caz71 said:


> Can somebody tell me what job Scott does. Besides the clubbing.  Also when did his parents pass. Been watching the Hamptons show. Thanks.



He literally has no job/career outside of the shows and his club appearances. He pretty much mooched off his parents until Kourt came along and now he's mooching off her. As for his parents they died sometime last year a few months apart.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Jerry's Deli in Los Angeles. (December 1)


----------



## starrynite_87

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/30...rdashian-havent-slept-together-in-five-years/
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Disick grabs a healthy juice as he steps out on Sunday afternoon (November 30) in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old reality stars kids Penelope and Mason were photographed wearing matching Yeezus shirts from their uncle Kanye Wests tour. Too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> In a new clip from Kourtney & Khloé Take The Hamptons, Scott admits that he and Kourtney havent slept together in five years.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think Ive ever given myself time to really grieve over both of my parents dying, because I just self medicated by taking pills and drinking, Scott admits in the clip. When Kourtney says she needs space, Scott replies, How much more space do you need? We havent slept together in five years. Whats the difference?




I haven't been watching the show, did he say that he hasn't slept with Kourtney in 5 years??? I'm no Mensa member, but don't they have 2 kids under the age of 5 and last time I checked isn't she pregnant


----------



## sally.m

starrynite_87 said:


> I haven't been watching the show, did he say that he hasn't slept with Kourtney in 5 years??? I'm no Mensa member, but don't they have 2 kids under the age of 5 and last time I checked isn't she pregnant



He was referring to not sleeping in the same bed for 5 years. The kids sleep with Kourtney and scott stays in another room as he has trouble sleeping.


----------



## bag-princess

starrynite_87 said:


> I haven't been watching the show, did he say that he hasn't slept with Kourtney in 5 years??? I'm no Mensa member, but don't they have 2 kids under the age of 5 and last time I checked isn't she pregnant




he meant "sleeping" as in the same bed. every night. like most normal couples. he did not mean they are not having sex.  and i would have trouble sleeping,too in a bed full of growing kids!  my second - and last! - son slept with us until he was 2 and i would be bruised and battered in the morning!


----------



## starrynite_87

bag-princess said:


> he meant "sleeping" as in the same bed. every night. like most normal couples. he did not mean they are not having sex.  and i would have trouble sleeping,too in a bed full of growing kids!  my second - and last! - son slept with us until he was 2 and i would be bruised and battered in the morning!




Thank you ladies for clarifying that...I love having a baby in the bed...my 18 month-old sometimes sleeps with us


----------



## Sasha2012

They're relationship may seem like it's on the rocks on the small screen, but in real life Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick look far more solid together.

On Monday night the couple were seen out for dinner, holdings hands as they left King's Fish House in Calabasas, Los Angeles.

This is the second time in a row pregnant Kourtney and Scott have dined out despite their reality show showing the pair in a romantic crisis. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ite-relationship-woes-show.html#ixzz3Kl25DsRI


----------



## Couture-Hag

Another day, another naked kardashian. Yawn

http://www.refinery29.com/2014/12/78796/kourtney-kardashian-pregnant-boobs-pictures#slide-2


----------



## Sasha2012

http://dujour.com/news/kourtney-kardashian-nude-pictures-interview/

*KOURTNEY KARDASHIAN BARES ALL*

_The E! star shares what she loves about posing pregnantwhile nude_

Just when you thought youd seen all sides of every Kardashian, Kourtney Kardashian follows up sister Kims attempt to break the internet with a nude photo shoot conducted while nine months pregnant with her third child. Kourtneys no stranger to exposing viewers to the wonders of childbirth, of course; who can forget, for better or worse, the memorable scene of Keeping Up With the Kardashians showing her reaching down to pull out her second child? The shoot, done in collaboration with Brian Bowen Smith, only reinforces the oldest sisters role as the pacifying, nurturing one, though, especially since she says her decision to publicly de-robe was contingent on the fact that shes pregnant. Its such an amazing feelingthis is what my body was meant to do. 

*What made you want to take these pictures?*
I had done a nude shoot when I was pregnant with Mason, really last minute just for myself, and I love it. The photo is hanging in the entry of my moms house. It actually used to be in her bedroom next to her bed but Bruce would always make a comment about having it in his room. But it was really beautiful. This time, we were shooting for our show, and everyone on our camera crew was like, You are so comfortable just walking around naked and pregnant! And Scott, who stopped by with Kim said the same thing to me, like How are you fine just standing there like naked with all these people around?! 
So youre not self-conscious as a pregnant person?
To me, nudity is not something to be ashamed of. Im not embarrassed of my body. Im at my best when Im pregnant. Its such an amazing feeling, the transformation that your body goes through. Theres something about that thats so empowering and beautiful and I just really embrace it.

*How do you hope people will react to these pictures?*
I dont know. Its what a womans body is made to do, so I hope its maybe seen as something thats artistic. This was something that initially I did for myself just to capture the moment in my life, but these photos are beautiful and Im happy to share them. And I like how raw they are. Its my body: Im not trying to impress anybody or be something that Im not. But in general, I dont really care that much about what people think. It doesnt rule my world. I did this because I wanted to and it made me happy.

*Would you sit for a nude portrait if you werent pregnant?*
I would never say never, but I dont think so, no. What appeals to me is celebrating the shape of my body being pregnant and capturing that time in my life. I wanted to do something that felt authentic to me rather than being pushed in a certain direction by somebody else. The appeal was to be involved in something I would say I had more control over than other photo shoots. No one telling me this is how youre going to look and how youre going to pose. Its a wonderful thing to be able to show my children these photographs one day and say, This was you inside.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sheesh those are some bad prego pics the only good on is the last one which is over exposed and photoshopped to heck. The first pic her face almost looks like a brunette jessica simpson with a diffrent nose.The last pic is the only one that doesn't come off grungy looking the rest of the pictures have a dark vibe too them. They do not convey happy pregnancy imo.


----------



## zippie

GAWD she looks gross, could her legs be any shorter?


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't mind the pics, they're tasteful at least. They don't look trashy or sleazy. Besides i don't judge pregnant women who want to do these type of photos. Your body changes a lot and it is a beautiful thing so i don't blame anyone for wanting pics to look back on.


----------



## labelwhore04

zippie said:


> GAWD she looks gross, could her legs be any shorter?



She can't help that she's short


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't say her pictures were sleazy or trashy I said they were bad. Especially when paired with a interview where she talks about how much she enjoys pregnant and how she feels confident in her body. She talks about how she feels empowered when she's pregnant. None of these pictures convey any of those things imo she doesn't even look remotely happy, heck the third one she looks like she just rolled out of bed. And yes a pregnant person can take a bad picture just like a non pregnant person can. I'm also not judging her for wanting to take pictures of her pregant body lots of people do it. Lets be real here you can see the insane amounts of photoshop in the pictures are not "raw" images of her pregnancy.  I also can't help but think she just posed nude for a magazine because her little sis just did.


----------



## AEGIS

pregnant women should be covered
yeah i said it


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Whatever..if she wants to do it - fine. My initial reaction is that these pics are usually done and kept private as a keepsake by a woman. But my other reaction was admittedly an eye-roll - how many more inches of naked Kardashian skin do we need to be exposed to? 

I feel like the next project for these gals is going to be an art exhibition like the one in _Sex and the City_ - where we see their vagina's captured in glorious multicolour and hanging on the wall for all to see. They can make it an add-on to Kim's game - pick which vag belongs to which Kardashian.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Whatever..if she wants to do it - fine. My initial reaction is that these pics are usually done and kept private as a keepsake by a woman. But my other reaction was admittedly an eye-roll - how many more inches of naked Kardashian skin do we need to be exposed to?
> *
> I feel like the next project for these gals is going to be an art exhibition like the one in Sex and the City - where we see their vagina's captured in glorious multicolour and hanging on the wall for all to see. They can make it an add-on to Kim's game - pick which vag belongs to which Kardashian*.



Oh yeah, that's hilarious! :lolots: They'd prob hang the picture in the entrance of the house where it'll be the first thing guests see as they step inside.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't mind the pics....they should've done something different with her hair, tho.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Women's bodies were meant to do other things too, Kourt. Like run the world without whoring yourself out like you and your family do. If you were a real person, you would know that, womens bodies are meant for things other than babies, sex tapes, and selling yourself. Who said she is the good one? She is actually the worst with her abusive relationship and pretend self righteousness.


----------



## Oryx816

I'm glad she took off those hats.


----------



## Nathalya

I like the pictures actually except for the one in the wet white shirt.


----------



## Nathalya

> I feel like the next project for these gals is going to be an art exhibition like the one in _Sex and the City_ - where we see their vagina's captured in glorious multicolour and hanging on the wall for all to see. They can make it an add-on to Kim's game - pick which vag belongs to which Kardashian.



Lol I remember this episode and I could totally see this as a new storyline.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nothing could be as bad as Kim's trashy naked pics. This is just another publicity stunt from PMK, and frankly I don't want to see any more NAKED Kardashian girls. Get a life, women. Maybe Kendall should be their new role model? Keeps her clothes on and works hard.


----------



## Sasha2012

She caused quite the sensation by showing off her pregnant form by going nude in a magazine photo shoot.

But Kourtney Kardashian was all about keeping it modest during a lunch date with longtime boyfriend Scott Disick in Beverly Hills on Friday.

The 35-year-old disguised her blossoming bump in a conservative black dress as she satisfied her cravings at Nate And Al's restaurant, with sister Kendall Jenner tagging along.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-going-nude-magazine-shoot.html#ixzz3L4i1eFPq


----------



## berrydiva

zippie said:


> GAWD she looks gross, could her legs be any shorter?


Well she is a short gal...what is she supposed to do about her legs?


----------



## bag-princess

zippie said:


> GAWD she looks gross, could her legs be any shorter?





   as kendall once described greenlee on AMC - "knee-high to a garden knome"!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

I'm going to be in the minority but I like her pics. I'm just tired and over these celeb naked preggo pics. Sometimes I feel like these celebs feel like they accomplished going to the moon when they have a baby. I see pregnant women everyday on the subway, trekking to work, fighting through the crowds, putting in their 8-10 hours then going home and doing it all over again the next day. If there's anyone I want to see in a mag, it's those women, not these celebs who are pampered, because I dont' know how they do it. I would get a driver the moment I saw that pee stick turn positive.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

berrydiva said:


> i'm going to be in the minority but i like her pics. I'm just tired and over these celeb naked preggo pics. Sometimes i feel like these celebs feel like they accomplished going to the moon when they have a baby. I see pregnant women everyday on the subway, trekking to work, fighting through the crowds, putting in their 8-10 hours then going home and doing it all over again the next day. If there's anyone i want to see in a mag, it's those women, not these celebs who are pampered, because i dont' know how they do it. I would get a driver the moment i saw that pee stick turn positive.



this, +1.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/07...scott-disick-reveal-theyre-having-a-baby-boy/

*Kourtney Kardashian & Scott Disick Reveal They're Having a Baby Boy!*

Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick just revealed they are having a baby boy on the latest episode of Kourtney & Khloé Take The Hamptons!

On tonights episode, the reveal came when their son Mason ran in the room with either a red or blue star to indicate if they were having a boy or a girl.

Mason ran in here with the blue stick. There was a red star or a blue star, Kourtney said on the episode.

In the moment, Mason admitted, I wanted a girl, to which Khloe comforts him by saying, Girls dont like aliens and Lego guys. When you have a brother you can say Look at all my Lego guys, brother. You get to be rough and you can boss him around because youre the older one.


----------



## chowlover2

Any news about Socks anywhere?


----------



## pursegrl12

chowlover2 said:


> Any news about Socks anywhere?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chowlover2 said:


> *Any news about Socks anywhere?*



No news is good news!


----------



## chowlover2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> No news is good news!




Let's hope he's writing tell all!


----------



## charmesh

Funny how everyone is more concerned about the cat than her big announcement. Poor think won't even be able to give away the baby's first photos.


----------



## pittcat

charmesh said:


> Funny how everyone is more concerned about the cat than her big announcement. Poor think won't even be able to give away the baby's first photos.




Aww man I was hoping Socks was a nickname for Rob not the cat.... This family with pets...I'm not even going to get started, but they need to stop. What happened to this one? Do I even want to know?


----------



## chowlover2

pittcat said:


> Aww man I was hoping Socks was a nickname for Rob not the cat.... This family with pets...I'm not even going to get started, but they need to stop. What happened to this one? Do I even want to know?




Socks is what we call Rob ( because of his sock empire ) in the K threads.I was referring to him, not their cat, didn't even know it's name.


----------



## pittcat

chowlover2 said:


> Socks is what we call Rob ( because of his sock empire ) in the K threads.I was referring to him, not their cat, didn't even know it's name.




Ahh phewww I was hoping it was Rob lol I would rather he "mysteriously disappear" than another one of their pets!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> They're relationship may seem like it's on the rocks on the small screen, but in real life Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick look far more solid together.
> 
> On Monday night the couple were seen out for dinner, holdings hands as they left King's Fish House in Calabasas, Los Angeles.
> 
> This is the second time in a row pregnant Kourtney and Scott have dined out despite their reality show showing the pair in a romantic crisis.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ite-relationship-woes-show.html#ixzz3Kl25DsRI



Jeez! Daily Fail can't even differentiate between they're and their. What kind of morons working there?


----------



## Caz71

Ok who is jonathan? Kim hangs out with him. Thanks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dangerouscurves said:


> Jeez! Daily Fail can't even differentiate between they're and their. What kind of morons working there?



Good call, *dangerouscurves*!


----------



## Sasha2012

Relationship woes have been playing out between Kourtney Kardashian and longtime boyfriend Scott Disick on her E! reality show.

However, Kourtney walked hand in hand with her 31-year-old beau as they stepped out in Beverly Hills on Wednesday.

The 35-year-old seemed to be in good spirits as she strolled close behind her longtime boyfriend in a cozy black onesie.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Disick-date-grows-closer.html#ixzz3LZA6GAhu


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ I get that she is 9-months pregnant but what is she wearing and why? Maybe a free style pass should be granted.


----------



## AEGIS

I've never been pregnant but it seems like a onesie would be the last thing a pregnant would want to wear outside. Don't pregnant people pee a lot?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AEGIS said:


> I've never been pregnant so it seems like a onesie would be the last thing a pregnant would want to wear outside. Don't pregnany people pee a lot?



Have been pregnant twice and NEVER once did I have the urge to dress like an infant in a onesie. 

Dresses are definitely the way to go between 7-9 months IMO.


----------



## guccimamma

dangerouscurves said:


> Jeez! Daily Fail can't even differentiate between they're and their. What kind of morons working there?



i love to read their descriptions of outfits. simple shorts become sexy hot pants, a sweatshirt/leggings becomes a casual athletic ensemble.


----------



## guccimamma

AEGIS said:


> I've never been pregnant but it seems like a onesie would be the last thing a pregnant would want to wear outside. Don't pregnant people pee a lot?



i want a onesie, i can only imagine the look on my neighbor's faces as i walk the dogs in the morning.


----------



## Lounorada

That onesie looks like something Rob would wear...


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> i love to read their descriptions of outfits. simple shorts become sexy hot pants, a sweatshirt/leggings becomes a casual athletic ensemble.


Yeah, it's hilarious the crap they come up with. Everything is overly-enthusiastic and exaggerated.


----------



## knasarae

AEGIS said:


> I've never been pregnant but it seems like a onesie would be the last thing a pregnant would want to wear outside. Don't pregnant people pee a lot?



That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's only 'days away' from having a new baby brother.

And Penelope Disick is already getting some practice as a big sister.

The four-year-old daughter of Kourtney Kardashian doted over a baby doll on Friday in a new Instagram photo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-doll-ahead-mom-s-delivery.html#ixzz3LpoBL79P


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> She's only 'days away' from having a new baby brother.
> 
> And Penelope Disick is already getting some practice as a big sister.
> 
> *The four-year-old daughter of Kourtney Kardashian doted over a baby doll on Friday in a new Instagram photo.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-doll-ahead-mom-s-delivery.html#ixzz3LpoBL79P



This is gossip news for the Daily Mail?


----------



## michie

Penelope is 4?!? Why the hell is she still sucking a paci?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A pacifier at 4  I'm no expert because I'm not a mother but that def doesn't sound like the norm.


----------



## labelwhore04

michie said:


> Penelope is 4?!? Why the hell is she still sucking a paci?



I think she's 3


----------



## bag-princess

that is nothing but lazy parents! don't want to have to deal with the crying baby so let them have it so it keeps them quite.  i don't care if she is 3 or 4 she is still too old for one.  when both my boys turned 3 months the paci was taken away.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think she's too old to have it. My two boys never took one at all but at 3 - Penelope is definitely past it.

They should tell her Santa will swap it for a present...lol


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourt gave birth today! Same day as Masons birthday apparently, what a coincidence.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> Kourt gave birth today! Same day as Masons birthday apparently, what a coincidence.




nothing is a koinky-dinky with these women and their hand picked days of births.


----------



## bagsforme

I would have rather chosen 12/13/14 as a birthday.  

Congrats to them.  

Kinda feel bad for anyone who has to share their birthday with a sibling.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> that is nothing but lazy parents! don't want to have to deal with the crying baby so let them have it so it keeps them quite.  i don't care if she is 3 or 4 she is still too old for one.  when both my boys turned 3 months the paci was taken away.




Yep, agree. My niece never needed/took a pacifier and she was just fine without one. I can't imagine a toddler of 3-4 needing a pacifier, I thought it was bad for their teeth,  the formation of their gums and roof of their mouth, etc. at some point anyways.


----------



## katie1221

Penelope is two, she had her 2nd birthday this past July. A two year old with a pacifier isn't odd to me but I do agree that children older than that shouldn't have/need time anymore.


----------



## NicolesCloset

It's just a pacifier  everyone parents differently. Anyway, what is the name of the baby?.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kourtney Kardashian Gives Birth to a Baby Boy, Welcomes Third Child!*

Her own little clan! Kourtney Kardashian welcomed her third child on Sunday, Dec. 14, a baby boy, sources tell Us Weekly. It also happened to be her son Mason Disick's fifth birthday.

The reality star, who is already mom to Mason, 5, and Penelope, 2, with longtime love Scott Disick, couldn't be more ecstatic with her growing brood.

Prior to going into labor, Kardashian shared a picture of a baby doll lying in her newest addition's crib on Instagram on Dec. 13, captioning the image, "Nap time! Someone's already using our new crib."

While nine months pregnant with her second son, the eldest Kardashian sister posed nude for DuJour magazine and gushed she feels her best while pregnant.

"I had done a nude shoot when I was pregnant with Mason, really last minute just for myself, and I love it," she told DuJour of why she decided to drop trou. "This time, we were shooting for our show, and everyone on our camera crew was like, 'You are so comfortable just walking around naked and pregnant!' [But] what appeals to me is celebrating the shape of my body being pregnant and capturing that time in my life...It's a wonderful thing to be able to show my children these photographs one day and say, 'This was you inside'I'm at my best when I'm pregnant.," she added. "It's such an amazing feeling, the transformation that your body goes through. There's something about that 

Us Weekly was first to break the news the 35-year-old mom was expecting again this past June. Kardashian confirmed she was expecting herself when she surprised Disick with the news during the premiere episode of Kourtney & Khloe Take the Hamptons.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...l-welcomes-third-child-20141412#ixzz3LuvInlTx


----------



## Swanky

Pacifiers don't ruin teeth, thumb sucking does.  Most dentists and doctors say pacifiers are ok as long as they don't interfere with a child's speech.  Some kids try to talk with it in - refuse to pull it out.


----------



## Pia Ismea

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Pacifiers don't ruin teeth, thumb sucking does.  Most dentists and doctors say pacifiers are ok as long as they don't interfere with a child's speech.  Some kids try to talk with it in - refuse to pull it out.




Agree.... I don't want to get into a pacifier war, but this was always my understanding from my kids doctors.


----------



## Bentley1

NicolesCloset said:


> It's just a pacifier  everyone parents differently. Anyway, what is the name of the baby?.




And it's just an opinion, everyone has a different one. &#128521;


----------



## Sasha2012

Mason Disick celebrated his fifth birthday on Sunday, and his family celebrated with Instagram tributes to the little boy.

Kendall Jenner, 19, Kim, 34, and Khloe Kardashian, 30, and Kris Jenner, 59, all playfully lamented that Mason was growing up far too fast.

Considering that the eldest child of Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick is now almost kindergarten age, they may have a point.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...thday-message-nephew-Mason.html#ixzz3Lv4PNuAU


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Mason Disick celebrated his fifth birthday on Sunday, and his family celebrated with Instagram tributes to the little boy.
> 
> Kendall Jenner, 19, Kim, 34, and Khloe Kardashian, 30, and Kris Jenner, 59, all playfully lamented that Mason was growing up far too fast.
> 
> Considering that the eldest child of Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick is now almost kindergarten age, they may have a point.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...thday-message-nephew-Mason.html#ixzz3Lv4PNuAU



I hope someone made time to throw him a little celebration. His aunts and granny are always planning over the top parties on E!'s dime, so I'm sure they can put something together. Or even Scott. They threw Kourt a third baby shower in 5 years after all. 


 And does mason actually go to kindergarten? It seems that we see less of him these days. I know that people are more interested in North, but I'm hoping it is because he's hanging around at school


----------



## Pia Ismea

He's a very cute little boy....I have a grandson almost his age in a ocean of girls, so he's a little spoiled, if that's even possible to do. I love this age in children.


----------



## michie

Oh, God...and, for a 1st grandchild, Kris' message seems so impersonal. They all do, as a matter of fact. I've seen people dote on animals more...


----------



## Midge S

michie said:


> Oh, God...and, for a 1st grandchild, Kris' message seems so impersonal. They all do, as a matter of fact. I've seen people dote on animals more...


  I don't see it as impersonal, but I do find it eye rolling that the only one who didn't post a picture featuring themselves is Khloe...The biggest offender being Kendall as that picture really is all about her.


----------



## Swanky

charmesh said:


> I hope someone made time to throw him a little celebration. His aunts and granny are always planning over the top parties on E!'s dime, so I'm sure they can put something together. Or even Scott. They threw Kourt a third baby shower in 5 years after all.
> 
> 
> And does mason actually go to kindergarten? It seems that we see less of him these days. I know that people are more interested in North, but I'm hoping it is because he's hanging around at school




Not in K yet, most schools require a child to be 5 by the first day of school, which he was not.


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not in K yet, most schools require a child to be 5 by the first day of school, which he was not.



In California it's 4years 9months on the 1st day of K.


----------



## michie

Midge S said:


> I don't see it as impersonal, but I do find it eye rolling that the only one who didn't post a picture featuring themselves is Khloe...The biggest offender being Kendall as that picture really is all about her.



They do that allllll the time!


----------



## Swanky

charmesh said:


> In California it's 4years 9months on the 1st day of K.




Not sure where you read that, but here's from the CA Dept of Educaton:



> *What is the minimum age for admittance to kindergarten in California?*
> According to EC 48000[a], a child shall be admitted to a kindergarten maintained by the school district at the beginning of a school year, or at a later time in the same year if the child will have his or her fifth birthday on or before September 1 for the 2014-15 school year and thereafter.



So Mason wasn't eligible.


----------



## Sasha2012

charmesh said:


> I hope someone made time to throw him a little celebration. His aunts and granny are always planning over the top parties on E!'s dime, so I'm sure they can put something together. Or even Scott. They threw Kourt a third baby shower in 5 years after all.
> 
> 
> And does mason actually go to kindergarten? It seems that we see less of him these days. I know that people are more interested in North, but I'm hoping it is because he's hanging around at school



Kim and Joyce took the kids to see Disney on Ice.

via instagram


----------



## pursegrl12

He surely must be in Pre-K right??


----------



## .pursefiend.

I hope they send him to school when it's time...someone in that family has to be smart lol


----------



## AEGIS

.pursefiend. said:


> I hope they send him to school when it's time...someone in that family has to be smart lol



Well Rob went to college and where is he now?  In  a corner eating twinkies.


----------



## Swanky

I assume he's in preschool


----------



## AEGIS

That's cute that his brother was born on his bday. He may not like it now but he probably will when he's older.


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not sure where you read that, but here's from the CA Dept of Educaton:
> 
> 
> 
> So Mason wasn't eligible.



Watching friends register kids that age and being a school volunteer. Most kids around here also seem to graduate at 17. My son seemed so old when he graduated at 18 with his January birthday. 

 And September 1st is an odd date. School around here starts the end of July.


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> Well Rob went to college and where is he now?  In  a corner eating twinkies.



I think PMK chews up and spits out the men in that family. It's good that Mason will have another male in the family his age. I bet the devils handmaiden is already plotting Penelope and North's future.


----------



## .pursefiend.

AEGIS said:


> Well Rob went to college and where is he now?  In  a corner eating twinkies.



I almost forgot his momma two kollege kourtney


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I assume he's in preschool



I hope so. And it's good that he's allowed to do that away from the cameras. Which just goes to show that the press isn't really checking for the Kardashians without them calling first


----------



## Swanky

charmesh said:


> Watching friends register kids that age and being a school volunteer. Most kids around here also seem to graduate at 17. My son seemed so old when he graduated at 18 with his January birthday.
> 
> And September 1st is an odd date. School around here starts the end of July.



Welp, it's right from the government's "mouth"  - 5 on or before Sept 1.   Not sure where you live?

Calabasas where they live, schools start Aug 20, San Diego schools start on Sept 3, Aug 12 in L.A. and it's Aug 18th in San Fran.

I think it's pretty much normal across most states for the 5 by Sept rule.
In my area it's more common to "red shirt" kids, boys especially, a year until they're 6.  It's hard to sit in full day Kinder for a lot of kids at 5.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not in K yet, most schools require a child to be 5 by the first day of school, which he was not.


You can be 4 and some months here to start K.


----------



## Swanky

Where?  I'm only responding accurately for Mason since he lives in CA.  I can't speak for other places.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Where?  I'm only responding accurately for Mason since he lives in CA.  I can't speak for other places.


I was just responding off the definitive "most". I know of a few other states that will accept kids that are 4 and months.


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Welp, it's right from the government's "mouth"  - 5 on or before Sept 1.   Not sure where you live?
> 
> Calabasas where they live, schools start Aug 20, San Diego schools start on Sept 3, Aug 12 in L.A. and it's Aug 18th in San Fran.
> 
> I think it's pretty much normal across most states for the 5 by Sept rule.
> In my area it's more common to "red shirt" kids, boys especially, a year until they're 6.  It's hard to sit in full day Kinder for a lot of kids at 5.



I agree with that last sentence because Kindergarten isn't like when we were little. I remember nap time. Now K is like college for toddlers.


----------



## Swanky

charmesh said:


> I agree with that last sentence because Kindergarten isn't like when we were little. I remember nap time. Now K is like college for toddlers.



Yes!  More stringent curriculums, no nap time, full day, etc. . . 



berrydiva said:


> I was just responding off the definitive "most". I know of a few other states that will accept kids that are 4 and months.



A few probably   I said most, not all.
I'm interested in this so I randomly googled other states since I already know that TX, CA and OK are 5 on/before Sept 1.
_Most _are on/before beginning of Sept:
http://enlightenme.com/age-to-start-kindergarten-by-state/



Anyways. . . . it was asked, so I looked it up.


----------



## louvigilante

.pursefiend. said:


> I hope they send him to school when it's time...someone in that family has to be smart lol




He's in school. My friend's kids go to the same school he's enrolled in.


----------



## AEGIS

well I mean kids in foreign countries start school early and have full curriculums as well


----------



## Swanky

Ok.


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> I think PMK chews up and spits out the men in that family. It's good that Mason will have another male in the family his age. I bet the devils handmaiden is already plotting Penelope and North's future.


Agree.  The boys will have a chance in life. KJenner won't go after them.


----------



## Swanky

She might try, I think Kourt would put the kabosh on it though.


----------



## r1ta_s

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes!  More stringent curriculums, no nap time, full day, etc. . .
> 
> 
> 
> A few probably   I said most, not all.
> I'm interested in this so I randomly googled other states since I already know that TX, CA and OK are 5 on/before Sept 1.
> _Most _are on/before beginning of Sept:
> http://enlightenme.com/age-to-start-kindergarten-by-state/
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways. . . . it was asked, so I looked it up.



CA changed to 5 by Sep 1st rule just a couple of years back. 6 years back my DD started Kindergarten at 4 yrs 10 months. 4 years back a few of my friends kids started K at 4 yrs 9 months. I think this is a recent change.


----------



## lovemysavior

It must have changed recently.   My son who is 9 years old now started Kinder before he turned 5 on Sept 16th.  We live in California.   My nephews are from October and they were not 5 yet either when they started Kinder 4 years ago.


----------



## louvigilante

It changed in the last few years. I think 2-3 years ago.


----------



## erinrose

Any news on the name?


----------



## JessLovesTim

erinrose said:


> Any news on the name?




This may be speculation, but I read that it's going to honor both of their families- drawing names from Scott's dad and Kourtney's dad. I think it would be really special if they ended up doing that.


----------



## labelwhore04

Does Kindergarten have a different meaning in the states? I thought you go to KD when you're 4 for two years, then start first grade at age 6, so then that lines up to being  age 12-13 for middle school and starting high school at 14.


----------



## redney

labelwhore04 said:


> Does Kindergarten have a different meaning in the states? I thought you go to KD when you're 4 for two years, then start first grade at age 6, so then that lines up to being 12-13 for middle school and starting high school at 14.



Depends on the birthdate cutoffs by state someone linked above. I think most states have K at late 4s & 5, then first grade is late 5s & 6 and so on.


----------



## pursegrl12

in NJ, age 5 by sept. 30th......I don't think they take 4's into K....4-5 is Pre-K.


----------



## Stansy

So, Kim posts "You're my everything" about Mason. Hopefully North will never read this post...


----------



## Oryx816

Stansy said:


> So, Kim posts "You're my everything" about Mason. Hopefully North will never read this post...




I too was disturbed by that.  :/


----------



## bag-princess

Stansy said:


> So, Kim posts "You're my everything" about Mason. Hopefully North will never read this post...


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She might try, I think Kourt would put the kabosh on it though.



But Kourtney parades the kids in front of the press all the time. It's less now that North is around but she does it. There is just less interest now. Remember she could barely give pictures away of Penelope as a newborn.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Does Kindergarten have a different meaning in the states? I thought you go to KD when you're 4 for two years, then start first grade at age 6, so then that lines up to being  age 12-13 for middle school and starting high school at 14.


Every state has the right to have their own rule. But there is pre-K before K in the US.

SN: I just realized how absolutely normal it is for us to explain these weird states can have different rules and control their own policies but must be confusing for others.


----------



## Swanky

But pre-K isn't required. At least not anywhere I've lived. Real schooling starts in Kindergarten.


----------



## AEGIS

Do private schools have to follow the same age requirements?


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> But pre-K isn't required. At least not anywhere I've lived. Real schooling starts in Kindergarten.



No its not. I should've said pre-schooling is before K basically that a kid is expected to go to kindergarten for 1 year in the US, anything before that is preschooling. PreK and preschool are synonymous here.


----------



## Swanky

Every private school is different.  AFAIK they can set their own prerequisites.


----------



## redney

AEGIS said:


> Do private schools have to follow the same age requirements?



The private schools in my part of the state follow the state's birthdate and age requirements.


----------



## Michele26

AEGIS said:


> Do private schools have to follow the same age requirements?



No.

I was private school educated for 16 years.


----------



## littlerock

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Welp, it's right from the government's "mouth"  - 5 on or before Sept 1.   Not sure where you live?
> 
> Calabasas where they live, schools start Aug 20, San Diego schools start on Sept 3, Aug 12 in L.A. and it's Aug 18th in San Fran.
> 
> I think it's pretty much normal across most states for the 5 by Sept rule.
> In my area it's more common to "red shirt" kids, boys especially, a year until they're 6.  It's hard to sit in full day Kinder for a lot of kids at 5.



Yes to all this. Plus, I've already been warned (having had a son) that you do not want to try and enter them into school early. If anything, they recommend holding them back a little bit because boys develop slower (socially speaking.)


----------



## michie

Um...does this need another thread? I keep seeing this bumped, but it's still about chirren going to school...


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> Um...does this need another thread? I keep seeing this bumped, but it's still about chirren going to school...


Yup...


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> Um...does this need another thread? I keep seeing this bumped, but it's still about chirren going to school...



Kourtney should be thankful. If it weren't for the school discussion her thread wouldn't be moving, because clearly no one is interested in her new baby.


----------



## Tarhls

Any word on the baby's name?


----------



## Encore Hermes

My guess they are trying to sell the rights to announce the name.


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> My guess they are trying to sell the rights to announce the name.



In that case the poor baby may go unnamed. It's all about North now & a little bit about her bestie, Penelope.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Is there really any interest in Kourt's baby's name? My bad.


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> Um...does this need another thread? I keep seeing this bumped, but it's still about chirren going to school...




Thank you! I thought it was just me. Two days of chit chat about pre school, I can't run out of the thread fast enough.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Tarhls said:


> Any word on the baby's name?


 Last I read, they were considering Jeffery Robert. Jeffery is the name of Scott's dad that passed away and Robert for Kourtney's dad. I really like this so I hope this happens. I read that Scott was more into the idea then Kourtney. Kourtney wanted a more original name. We will see.


----------



## caitlin1214

AEGIS said:


> That's cute that his brother was born on his bday. He may not like it now but he probably will when he's older.



So I share my birthday with two Kardashians now. (I don't mind. Mason is adorable and I'm sure the new little one is going to be precious.)


----------



## Tarhls

JessLovesTim said:


> Last I read, they were considering Jeffery Robert. Jeffery is the name of Scott's dad that passed away and Robert for Kourtney's dad. I really like this so I hope this happens. I read that Scott was more into the idea then Kourtney. Kourtney wanted a more original name. We will see.




Thanks Jess


----------



## madeinnyc

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Is there really any interest in Kourt's baby's name? My bad.


----------



## labelwhore04

JessLovesTim said:


> Last I read, they were considering Jeffery Robert. Jeffery is the name of Scott's dad that passed away and Robert for Kourtney's dad. I really like this so I hope this happens. I read that Scott was more into the idea then Kourtney. Kourtney wanted a more original name. We will see.



That would actually be amazing, such a nice way to honour their dads. I hope its true!


----------



## Nathalya

JessLovesTim said:


> Last I read, they were considering Jeffery Robert. Jeffery is the name of Scott's dad that passed away and Robert for Kourtney's dad. I really like this so I hope this happens. I read that Scott was more into the idea then Kourtney. Kourtney wanted a more original name. We will see.



That would be nice!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you! I thought it was just me. Two days of chit chat about pre school, I can't run out of the thread fast enough.




+1 agreed. Enough said.


----------



## bag-princess

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Is there really any interest in Kourt's baby's name? My bad.






the preschool convo is the most interesting thing i have read related to kourtney.  she can't hold anyone's interest otherwise!


----------



## Swanky

lol!  It actually had to do with her!  People wanted to know if Mason was in school yet or why not!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!  It actually had to do with her!  People wanted to know if Mason was in school yet or why not!




exactly.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> the preschool convo is the most interesting thing i have read related to kourtney.  she can't hold anyone's interest otherwise!


It really was more interesting.


----------



## AEGIS

caitlin1214 said:


> So I share my birthday with two Kardashians now. (I don't mind. Mason is adorable and I'm sure the new little one is going to be precious.)



sooo your username should really be Kaitlin1214


----------



## Nathalya

^^^lol


----------



## caitlin1214

AEGIS said:


> sooo your username should really be Kaitlin1214



Haha! And one of my middle names should be Korkery!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/18/scott-disick-goes-go-kart-racing-after-his-third-childs-birth/

Scott Disick makes his way out of an indoor go-kart racing facility after a fun day with family on Wednesday (December 17) in Thousand Oaks, Calif.

The 31-year-old reality star was joined by his longtime girlfriend Kourtney Kardashians younger sister Khloe and mom Kris Jenner.

This is our first time spotting Scott out and about since the birth of his third child over the weekend. He and Kourtney are parents to another baby boy!

Vroom vroooooooommmmmmm, Khloe posted on Instagram. She also posted a video with the caption, I wanted to go faster!!!


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/18/scott-disick-goes-go-kart-racing-after-his-third-childs-birth/
> 
> Scott Disick makes his way out of an indoor go-kart racing facility after a fun day with family on Wednesday (December 17) in Thousand Oaks, Calif.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star was joined by his longtime girlfriend Kourtney Kardashians younger sister Khloe and mom Kris Jenner.
> 
> This is our first time spotting Scott out and about since the birth of his third child over the weekend. He and Kourtney are parents to another baby boy!
> 
> Vroom vroooooooommmmmmm, Khloe posted on Instagram. She also posted a video with the caption, I wanted to go faster!!!


The show's writers couldn't come up with a storyline that involved him staying at home caring for his babymama? Is the public really interested in those three go carting. The writers probably came up with some faux discussion about them fighting because he isn't there right after Kourt gave birth & his being emotionally unavailable


----------



## caitlin1214

Hopefully Scott got what he wanted and just had him, Kourtney (and maybe Khloe) in the delivery room, instead of the 15 people that were there for the other two births.


----------



## lucifers

JessLovesTim said:


> Last I read, they were considering Jeffery Robert. Jeffery is the name of Scott's dad that passed away and Robert for Kourtney's dad. I really like this so I hope this happens. I read that Scott was more into the idea then Kourtney. Kourtney wanted a more original name. We will see.


 
knowing kourtney its either her way or the highway , but I hope its true


----------



## labelwhore04

This bish named her kid "Reign" ...... Reign Aston Disick. She just posted on IG


----------



## bag-princess

lucifers said:


> *knowing kourtney its either her way or the highway* , but I hope its true



everyone should know and believe that!



labelwhore04 said:


> This bish named her kid "Reign" ...... Reign Aston Disick. She just posted on IG




omg!  i wonder if she is a fan of the show???  i'm sorry but that is no name for a male child!


----------



## mrsinsyder

labelwhore04 said:


> This bish named her kid "Reign" ...... Reign Aston Disick. She just posted on IG


:rain:


----------



## Solemony

I supposed it's fitting... I mean it's a verb, a noun, and occasionally uses as an adjective.


----------



## bag-princess

Solemony said:


> I supposed it's fitting... I mean it's a verb, a noun, and occasionally uses as an adjective.




oh yea!  those are the things every mother takes into consideration when choosing a name for their baby!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wonder if she is going to explain why,  because Reign spelled that way used as a name has me at a loss.


----------



## lanasyogamama




----------



## YSoLovely




----------



## Swanky

*'Madly in love!' Kourtney Kardashian FINALLY reveals the name of newborn son... and it's a perfect choice for her little prince*


Kourtney Kardashian  has finally revealed the name of her third child - Reign Aston Disick.
The reality star announced the news alongside a sweet Instgram shot of herself holding little Reign's fingers.
'Madly in love with my little Reign Aston Disick,' wrote the mother, who welcomed her son into the world exactly a week ago on December 14.  









 
Her little Prince: Reign's regal name is the perfect choice for a Kardashian child



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2882702/Madly-love-Kourtney-Kardashian-FINALLY-reveals-newborn-son-s-perfectly-fitting-little-prince.html#ixzz3MYUHBjRd


----------



## labelwhore04

Encore Hermes said:


> Wonder if she is going to explain why,  because Reign spelled that way used as a name has me at a loss.



Because Lord Disick reigns over the peasants?


----------



## bag-princess

> Her little Prince: Reign's regal name is the perfect choice for a Kardashian child



the propaganda has begun!
they can say it as many times as they want but it will not make it true!  that is an awful name for a little boy!  regal my heiny!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Oh god I forgot she had a boy. Worse


----------



## erinrose

I´m sorry but she picks the ugliest names for her kids.


----------



## labelwhore04

erinrose said:


> I´m sorry but she picks the ugliest names for her kids.



At least Mason and Penelope are normal names. I never took her to be the type of person to catch on to the celeb baby name trend and name her child something ridiculous. Reign?? Smh


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> At least Mason and Penelope are normal names. I never took her to be the type of person to catch on to the celeb baby name trend and name her child something ridiculous. Reign?? Smh






i have not seen anyone name their child this since 2000 - when jada named willow this:


Willow Camille Reign Smith


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> i have not seen anyone name their child this since 2000 - when jada named willow this:
> 
> 
> Willow Camille Reign Smith




Lil Kim named her daughter Royal Reign...


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Lil Kim named her daughter Royal Reign...





good lawd yes!!!!  i forgot all about that tragedy!!!  that should have been enough for even slow kourtney to stay away from it!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiorT

I was waiting for the US Weekly or whatever exclusive to the name. Guess PMK couldn't get a good deal this time. Surprised she did on instagram.  Not sure if she has a deal with them or not.  Probably...


----------



## Lounorada

:lolots:


From Dlisted:


*So I Guess Lord Isadick Got To Name His Third Kid All By Himself*


December 21, 2014 / Posted by: Michael K


The newest cast member of _Krapping Up with the Kardashians_ and *Pimp Mama Kris* latest human ATM was pulled out of The Slow Ones body about a week ago and they just got around to burping up the poor childs name. Im guessing it took them so long to announce their sons name because Pimp Mama Kris was busy trying to find a corporation who will pay top dollar for her grandson to be named after one of their brands. The CW came through, I see.
*Kourtney Kardashian* threw up this picture of her holding hands with her third kid on Instagram today. Those Kartrashians are getting better at Photoshop, because you can barely tell that they Photoshopped out the words _SAVE ME_ that the littlest Kardashian wrote in baby drool on his fingers.
In the pictures caption, she wrote what she and* Scott Disick* decided to name *Penelope* and *Masons* little brother:
_Madly in love with my little Reign Aston Disick._​*REIGN ASTON DISICK????? *Just call him Baby RAD.
If youre going to name your kid after a show on The CW, you should try to be a little more original and not name them after a show that *Lil Kim* named her kid after. Reign Aston Disick sounds like it came from the mind of Lord Disick and the mind of Lord Disick alone. It sounds like the name of the snobbiest character on _*Beverly Hills Teens.*_ You know, I shouldnt say that the name Reign Aston Disick is all Scotts doing, because the name _Reign_ could be a tribute to the Kardashian family motto, which is, _Make it rain all day, every day, hos_!
And if you cross your eyes while reading _Aston Disick,_ itll look like _ass ton dicks._ Now that I think about it, I bet Kim came up with the name.


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> At least Mason and Penelope are normal names. I never took her to be the type of person to catch on to the celeb baby name trend and name her child something ridiculous. Reign?? Smh


Had to compete with Kim and North.  Her thing was she was the mother, like Khloe was the wife. So poor little Reign got a stupid name & Khloe got a huge fake butt. Folks seem to think Kourtney is above the Kardashian nonsense but remember she was doing sex tapes as a teenager and reality tv before Kim. And she parades her kids for the paps when they were willing to pay attention.


----------



## madeinnyc

lanasyogamama said:


>



Yeah, this. Wasn't expecting a name like that from Kourt.


----------



## zen1965

I am surprised they did not name him Reign Aston Martin Disick.
Maybe dad would have have gotten a new car out of it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

labelwhore04 said:


> This bish named her kid "Reign" ...... Reign Aston Disick. She just posted on IG




That's pretty idiotic and narcissistic IMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Was not expecting that. Should have stopped at Mason and Penelope. Those were cute names. Poor little guy. At least he has cousin North West to commiserate with. Although North West is so ridiculous that I almost like it if that makes any sense. Reign is just bad IMO. I like the middle name. Maybe he can go by that.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm totally calling this kid Baby RAD per Michael K...lol


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> From Dlisted:
> 
> 
> *So I Guess Lord Isadick Got To Name His Third Kid All By Himself*
> 
> 
> December 21, 2014 / Posted by: Michael K
> 
> 
> The newest cast member of _Krapping Up with the Kardashians_ and Pimp Mama Kris latest human ATM was pulled out of The Slow Ones body about a week ago and they just got around to burping up the poor childs name. Im guessing it took them so long to announce their sons name because Pimp Mama Kris was busy trying to find a corporation who will pay top dollar for her grandson to be named after one of their brands. The CW came through, I see.
> Kourtney Kardashian threw up this picture of her holding hands with her third kid on Instagram today. Those Kartrashians are getting better at Photoshop, because you can barely tell that they Photoshopped out the words _SAVE ME_ that the littlest Kardashian wrote in baby drool on his fingers.
> In the pictures caption, she wrote what she and Scott Disick decided to name Penelope and Masons little brother:_Madly in love with my little Reign Aston Disick._​REIGN ASTON DISICK????? Just call him Baby RAD.
> If youre going to name your kid after a show on The CW, you should try to be a little more original and not name them after a show that Lil Kim named her kid after. Reign Aston Disick sounds like it came from the mind of Lord Disick and the mind of Lord Disick alone. It sounds like the name of the snobbiest character on _Beverly Hills Teens._ You know, I shouldnt say that the name Reign Aston Disick is all Scotts doing, *because the name Reign could be a tribute to the Kardashian family motto, which is, Make it rain all day, every day, hos!*
> And if you cross your eyes while reading _Aston Disick,_ itll look like _ass ton dicks._ Now that I think about it, I bet Kim came up with the name.





i laughed reading the entire thing - but that bolded part had me crying!!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Encore Hermes

So I guess the source that said they were going to honor their fathers by using both their names was mistaken 

I thought the middle name was a lock with 'of' and the first was going to be something like Prince or Duke or lord


----------



## pixiejenna

Is the only pic released the one of her holding his hand? If so I wonder how many rag mags she'll be on the cover of with her baby this week? It's a short week because of the holiday but still enough time to throw her on the cover.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I kinda like it


----------



## September24

She should have used Aston as the first name


----------



## Swanky

Kim waited a long time to release a photo too, newborns aren't always perfect


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Agreed.


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kim waited a long time to release a photo too, newborns aren't always perfect



And checks for  newborn photos take time to be written.  Nobody is going to be very interested so it may be a while before they give up & go the Instagram route. 

And The Lord Dickwad act is getting old. Buying a title that isn't really a title makes you pathetic. He's an unemployed sperm factory.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> And checks for  newborn photos take time to be written.  Nobody is going to be very interested so it may be a while before they give up & go the Instagram route.
> 
> And The Lord Dickwad act is getting old.* Buying a title that isn't really a title makes you pathetic.* He's an unemployed sperm factory.





could he even afford to buy one????


and yea - that is all he is to her.   when she gets her quota of kids she will have no use for him anymore!


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> could he even afford to buy one????
> 
> 
> and yea - that is all he is to her.   when she gets her quota of kids she will have no use for him anymore!


It's not like he's an Earl or Duke or even a viscount. He bought the title Lord which is a form of address not an actual title. They can be had for less than a couple of Kylie's Cartier bracelets probably.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> It's not like he's an Earl or Duke or even a viscount. He bought the title Lord which is a form of address not an actual title. *They can be had for less than a couple of Kylie's Cartier bracelets probably*.


----------



## lanasyogamama

The Lord thing isn't just a self professed nickname?


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> The Lord thing isn't just a self professed nickname?




i honestly thought that is what it was,too!!


----------



## charmesh

lanasyogamama said:


> The Lord thing isn't just a self professed nickname?



Pretty much but he paid for it. He's not going to be running around with Will and Kate crowd any time soon. But yeah, you can have an obscure title that isn't really a title anymore transferred to you for some cash.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Pretty much but he paid for it.* He's not going to be running around with Will and Kate crowd any time soon.* But yeah, you can have an obscure title that isn't really a title anymore transferred to you for some cash.






please!  will and kate's hired help would not even give him the correct time of day!  he wasted that money!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Reign?! Erm, interesting....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I kind of find his Lord thing hysterical. At least he paid for his title. What did Will and Kate do for theirs? Nothing.


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I kind of find his Lord thing hysterical. At least he paid for his title. What did Will and Kate do for theirs? Nothing.



Kate waited fair and square until Will decided he couldn't do better. And I couldn't shake hands all day. But Scott did get his money the same way Kate got hers. He owes it all to the talent of PMK and staying in Kourt's good graces. And that's from someone who thinks royal families are just fancy advertising tools for countries.


----------



## AEGIS

NicolesCloset said:


> I kinda like it



Yea there are a lot of kids named Rain....I prefer Reign....Reign is better than North


----------



## Encore Hermes

Not unemployed, he does have an income as an actor and well paid like kourtney


----------



## audreylita

Royal titles have been sold for ages.  It happens when a country no longer has use for the titles and something called 'adult adoption' occurs which is a legal process that has to go before a judge.  Nevada used to be the only state that engaged in this practice.  Money is passed to the broker and funds go back to the original title holder.  

The higher up the title, the more it's worth.  Zsa Zsa Gabor's husband Prince Frederic von Anhalt is not a real prince and he became famous for arranging these deals.  He was a busy bee selling these names in S. Florida back in the 90's.


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Not unemployed, he does have an income as an actor and well paid like kourtney



He's only on the show because he's Kourtney's sperm factory. He's paid because he managed to latch on someone who was around fame her whole life. I bet he thought he could use her connections from the very beginning. She was the daughter of a famous lawyer with lots of famous friends and the step-daughter of Mr. Olympics. He seems like the user type.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Reign hahahha that is pretty funny. Sad for the kid though


----------



## dangerouscurves

Seriously, when I read all these celebrities baby's names, I feel like giving my future kids the most conservative German/English names.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Seriously, when I read all these celebrities baby's names, I feel like giving my future kids the most conservative German/English names.



I know, lol. Jane, or Mary or something


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dangerouscurves said:


> *Seriously, when I read all these celebrities baby's names, I feel like giving my future kids the most conservative German/English names.*



+1, Agree!


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> *He's only on the show because he's Kourtney's sperm factory. *He's paid because he managed to latch on someone who was around fame her whole life. I bet he thought he could use her connections from the very beginning. She was the daughter of a famous lawyer with lots of famous friends and the step-daughter of Mr. Olympics. He seems like the user type.





exactly!   and like i said - when she gets the quota of kids she wants i wonder how long/if she will keep him around??

i have no problem with reign - and while it is better than north - it makes no damn sense for a little BOY!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

dangerouscurves said:


> Seriously, when I read all these celebrities baby's names, I feel like giving my future kids the most conservative German/English names.







Babydoll Chanel said:


> I know, lol. Jane, or Mary or something




Traditional names like that have ironically become the unique names now. When was the last time you heard a baby named Linda, Barbara, Patricia, etc. They were once the most common names and they've fallen completely out of use in this generation.


----------



## zen1965

^^ Interesting.
In Germany traditional names have been very popular for a number of years now.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Beverly Hills. (December 23)


----------



## Encore Hermes

Beautiful pics, are they filming?


----------



## Sasha2012

He welcomed a new child into the world less than two weeks ago.

But Scott Disick made sure his eldest still feels the love as he was spotted on a father-son outing with son Mason while shopping in Calabasas on Wednesday.

As it was Christmas Eve, no doubt the 31-year-old and his young son were getting some last minute shopping out of the way as the longtime partner of Kourtney Kardashian held onto a small brown bag with his purchase.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...chats-mobile-shopping-trip.html#ixzz3N9ig8VvD


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't care for the name Reign. What are Kourtney and Scott saying by giving this sweet baby a weird name?  I have no love for Aston as a name either it reminds me of a car, not a human being.  

I feel like none of these people who pick these weird names for their children thinks about the child actually living with the name, as a child or an adult.


----------



## Chanel522

My aunt has a good friend named, Rayne and I think it's pretty.  Not sure I care for spelling it the way Kourt and Scott are. Although considering Scott calls himself Lord Disick this doesn't surprise me! Lol

Edit: I completely zoned on the fact that they had a boy, so no...I don't like that name at all if it's not for a girl.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has understandably been keeping a low profile since giving birth to her third child just two weeks ago.

But on Saturday Kourtney Kardashian re-emerged in the form of a black and white photograph she posted to her Instagram account flanked by her two younger sisters, Kim and Khloe.

She captioned the elegant pose taken at her mother Kris Jenner's annual Christmas Eve party: 'Couldn't imagine life without them.#sisters.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Khloe-Kris-Jenner-s-party.html#ixzz3NAAACtXe


----------



## Couture-Hag

A little late for the party, but Reign sounds like a girls name. RAD is the bomb. I'd also like to say that Lord Dissick is a hot daddy.


----------



## pukasonqo

those lips of auntie koko look like a suctioning device!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pukasonqo said:


> those lips of auntie koko look like a suctioning device!



You're not lyin'.


----------



## guccimamma

charmesh said:


> It's not like he's an Earl or Duke or even a viscount. He bought the title Lord which is a form of address not an actual title. They can be had for less than a couple of Kylie's Cartier bracelets probably.



here you go, $40

http://www.lordtitles.co.uk/?gclid=CJu64Leq6MICFRCTfgod658AVA

lady guccimamma?


----------



## charmesh

guccimamma said:


> here you go, $40
> 
> http://www.lordtitles.co.uk/?gclid=CJu64Leq6MICFRCTfgod658AVA
> 
> lady guccimamma?



5sq ft of land. That barely enough to store a couple of pairs of shoes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> those lips of auntie koko look like a suctioning device!





FreeSpirit71 said:


> You're not lyin'.





guccimamma said:


> here you go, $40
> 
> http://www.lordtitles.co.uk/?gclid=CJu64Leq6MICFRCTfgod658AVA
> 
> lady guccimamma?



Hahaha!!!

My bf's dad actually bought one. But he did it only for fun and we always make fun of it. Hopefully Lord Disick never takes it serious, or does he?


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> those lips of auntie koko look like a suctioning device!



i am sure they have been utilized in that fashion a time or two. 




guccimamma said:


> here you go, $40
> 
> http://www.lordtitles.co.uk/?gclid=CJu64Leq6MICFRCTfgod658AVA
> 
> *lady guccimamma*?






go for it girl!!!!!   i love the way it just rolls of the tongue!!!


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> *5sq ft of land. *That barely enough to store a couple of pairs of shoes.





   i can imagine someone bragging about the "family estate" -  all 5 square feet of it!!


----------



## audreylita

charmesh said:


> 5sq ft of land. That barely enough to store a couple of pairs of shoes.



Depends on how much air space included.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Is Kourtney the only one of the oldest 3 that hasn't gotten work done? She looks pretty much the same since the show has started


----------



## Brioche

I think she had her boobs done a few times.


----------



## charmesh

I don't get why people think that Kourtney is so different than her sisters. She has a sextape. She did a reality show first. She parades her kids for the paparazzi. She has had plastic surgery. And don't get me started on that boyfriend of hers.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She had a nose job too. 

For 'curvy' women,  they all seem to have had boob jobs.


----------



## Michele26

*Encore Hermes*, I love your avatar. :giggles:


----------



## labelwhore04

charmesh said:


> I don't get why people think that Kourtney is so different than her sisters. She has a sextape. She did a reality show first. She parades her kids for the paparazzi. She has had plastic surgery. And don't get me started on that boyfriend of hers.



She has a sextape?


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> She has a sextape?



Girl yes. But since she was underage Kris called in the FBI, or maybe that was because it couldn't legally make her money. You never know with PMK. Rumor has it that Kimberly is on that tape too


----------



## labelwhore04

charmesh said:


> Girl yes. But since she was underage Kris called in the FBI, or maybe that was because it couldn't legally make her money. You never know with PMK. Rumor has it that Kimberly is on that tape too



I thought they were just some nude pics? I don't even remember but i wouldn't be surprised either way.


----------



## Pia Ismea

audreylita said:


> Depends on how much air space included.


----------



## Sasha2012

*EXCLUSIVE: Kourtney Kardashian's partner Scott Disick buys $3.7m bachelor pad in Beverly Hills after rocky year *

He already shares a home in Calabasas with his baby mama Kourtney Kardashian.

But on December 23, Scott Disick snapped up another property, this one in his name only, MailOnline as learned exclusively.

The $3.7m bachelor pad is in Beverly Hills, about an hour's drive from where his children Mason, aged five, Penelope, aged two, and newborn Reign reside.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Beverly-Hills-rocky-year.html#ixzz3NWh63FRG


----------



## redney

Wonder if Scott will let Kim and North move in with him.


----------



## charmesh

redney said:


> Wonder if Scott will let Kim and North move in with him.



Funniest thing I've read all day. Even though he seems more into Khlow


----------



## michie

LOL! Kim says he's a flipper. What about this property needs flipping?


----------



## CeeJay

michie said:


> LOL! Kim says he's a flipper. What about this property needs flipping?



I was thinking EXACTLY the same thing, although the price is pretty cheap for something in that area!


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't believe Lord Disick would buy a property without a gated drive.


----------



## pukasonqo

if kourtney is the one with the ca$h shouldn't scott be referred as the baby papa or the donor? is the kashtrashians kash that keeps him not the other way around
and to leave kourtney he might have to get his balls back from wherever she hid them


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Sasha2012 said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Kourtney Kardashian's partner Scott Disick buys $3.7m bachelor pad in Beverly Hills after rocky year *
> 
> He already shares a home in Calabasas with his baby mama Kourtney Kardashian.
> 
> But on December 23, Scott Disick snapped up another property, this one in his name only, MailOnline as learned exclusively.
> 
> The $3.7m bachelor pad is in Beverly Hills, about an hour's drive from where his children Mason, aged five, Penelope, aged two, and newborn Reign reside.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Beverly-Hills-rocky-year.html#ixzz3NWh63FRG



What a nice house. I really like it.


----------



## bagsforme

Kim is saying he bought the house to renovate and flip.  I call BS.  The house looks beautiful and no need to renovate.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> LOL! Kim says he's a flipper. What about this property needs flipping?




Oh yea Kim - cause it is a total dump just like the mansion you and you "husband" "bought" and reno'ed to death!!  LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

redney said:


> Wonder if Scott will let Kim and North move in with him.




Well there was a storyline where Kourtney was jealous of Scott spending so much time helping Kim when she was pregnant. This could be where that storyline is headed!


----------



## AEGIS

bagsforme said:


> Kim is saying he bought the house to renovate and flip.  I call BS.  The house looks beautiful and no need to renovate.



That has never stopped their idiotic family.  Kim and Kanye did that


----------



## Swanky

*Kourtney Kardashian shares photo of children Mason and Penelope  sleeping in bed but has yet to debut her one-month-old son Reign 
*

Though she has yet to share a photo of her new son Reign - born on December 14 - there are two other kids to brag about.
Kourtney Kardashian shared an image of son Mason, aged five, and daughter Penelope, aged two, while still asleep in bed.
The  Instragram post wasn't all about family, however, as the 35-year-old  Kourtney & Khloe Take The Hamptons star also plugged the new items  made by her family's brand Kardashian Kids.
Scroll down for video 





 




Two of her three kids: Kourtney  Kardashian shared an image of son Mason, aged five, and daughter  Penelope, aged two, while still asleep in bed on Tuesday





 


No Reign yet... :  The 35-year-old E! star, pictured at an art event in West Hollywood in  October, has yet to share an image of her son born in December

'Good  morning! We make our own pajama sets now or lack thereof,' the E! star -  whose partner is Scott Disick - captioned the snap.
She said 'or lack thereof' because the kids were not completely dressed. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ut-one-month-old-son-Reign.html#ixzz3OkDftPrChttp://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
​


----------



## manpursefan

What's that green thing Mason's wearing? Doesn't look like a pair of shorts based on the picture


----------



## Swanky

lol! It's a sleep diaper - a pull up.  Kids his age haven't all mastered the art of holding it all night yet


----------



## pursegrl12

really?? he's 5! I think it's about time to get rid of the pull ups....if he was 3 I'd understand but 5?


----------



## bag-princess

pursegrl12 said:


> really?? he's 5! I think it's about time to get rid of the pull ups....if he was 3 I'd understand but 5?





THANK YOU!!!

5 years old he should have mastered it!  my boys never had to sleep in those and they did not wet the beds.


----------



## Swanky

Every child is different. He just turned 5 and often boys are ready later than girls.


----------



## pursegrl12

sorry, I'm not not buying the "boys are ready later than girls"...yes that is true BUT again, he is 5!! he should have been out of diapers at 4 at the latest. sorry, that's lazy parenting IMO. I have 2 boys, my ODS was day PT'd by 3 and night PT'd by 3yrs 3mos.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pursegrl12 said:


> really?? he's 5! I think it's about time to get rid of the pull ups....if he was 3 I'd understand but 5?





bag-princess said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> 5 years old he should have mastered it!  my boys never had to sleep in those and they did not wet the beds.



My thoughts exactly, 5 is the age most children start school :weird:


----------



## Alexenjie

Sasha2012 said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Kourtney Kardashian's partner Scott Disick buys $3.7m bachelor pad in Beverly Hills after rocky year *
> 
> He already shares a home in Calabasas with his baby mama Kourtney Kardashian.
> 
> But on December 23, Scott Disick snapped up another property, this one in his name only, MailOnline as learned exclusively.
> 
> The $3.7m bachelor pad is in Beverly Hills, about an hour's drive from where his children Mason, aged five, Penelope, aged two, and newborn Reign reside.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Beverly-Hills-rocky-year.html#ixzz3NWh63FRG




Beautiful house, I don't believe Scott could renovate it without ruining it completely. Maybe he is taking that first step to leaving Kourtney, just like when Bruce bought his own separate house.


----------



## bag-princess

pursegrl12 said:


> sorry, I'm not not buying the "boys are ready later than boys"...yes that is true BUT again, he is 5!! he should have been out of diapers at 4 at the latest. *sorry, that's lazy parenting IMO.* I have 2 boys, my ODS was day PT'd by 3 and night PT'd by 3yrs 3mos.




that is all it is!!!  lazy. 

my two boys were PT'd by 3 also.  they had to be in order to start preschool.  most of the ones here will not take them until they are PT'd!   it's not hard and mother earth kourtney should be able to do it.  just cut them off the eating/drinking at least an hour before bed and make sure they go before turning in.  






http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pursejoy9

She's a mom for the cameras, and when she can exploit them. Lots of celebs who exploit their kids get a pass, she is one of them, because she plays the p.r. Game well.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> that is all it is!!!  lazy.
> 
> my two boys were PT'd by 3 also.  they had to be in order to start preschool.  most of the ones here will not take them until they are PT'd!   it's not hard and mother earth kourtney should be able to do it.  just cut them off the eating/drinking at least an hour before bed and make sure they go before turning in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Yeah i've heard boys are slower with the potty than girls but not THAT slow, 5


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Yeah i've heard boys are slower with the potty than girls but not THAT slow, 5




my first son it took 7 days from start to finish -  my second son took 5 days.  and by "start to finish"  i mean knowing they had to potty and being able to get there by themselves without an accident. 




Pursejoy9 said:


> She's a mom for the cameras, and when she can exploit them. Lots of celebs who exploit their kids get a pass, she is one of them, because she plays the p.r. Game well.




THIS! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> my first son it took 7 days from start to finish -  my second son took 5 days.  and by "start to finish"  i mean knowing they had to potty and being able to get there by themselves without an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I have 2 girls my 2nd was on the potty using it by herself at 18 months  that girl is still a whipper snapper! The 1st was fully trained by 3 as was the 2nd and practically all family and friends children were potty trained by the same age.


----------



## actuallydear

some kids are bed wetters overnight. just because he's 5 it doesn't mean he's lazy or still wears 'a diaper' - he doesn't wear them in the daytime but maybe he's been having some accidents. jeez. he's not 15.


----------



## charmesh

actuallydear said:


> some kids are bed wetters overnight. just because he's 5 it doesn't mean he's lazy or still wears 'a diaper' - he doesn't wear them in the daytime but maybe he's been having some accidents. jeez. he's not 15.


And he could be regressing because of the new baby. Or being in that family could be stressful. I would wet the bed if I had to live with those folks. 

But I do believe that Kourtney's parenting isn't much better than Kim's. The main difference is that people actually want to see North, so there isn't as much demand for Kourtney's kids anymore. So less parading them about


----------



## bisbee

actuallydear said:


> some kids are bed wetters overnight. just because he's 5 it doesn't mean he's lazy or still wears 'a diaper' - he doesn't wear them in the daytime but maybe he's been having some accidents. jeez. he's not 15.


 
Thank you!

Not everyone can be perfect parents like some of you who have commented!  Wow - all children are different and have different issues...maybe it doesn't mean that they have lazy parents!


----------



## Encore Hermes

If he thinks diapers are for babies the pic posted could be embarrassing for him now?  in the future? Kids teasing.


----------



## pursegrl12

Oh, 100% they're lazy. Sorry, JMO.


----------



## redney

actuallydear said:


> some kids are bed wetters overnight. just because he's 5 it doesn't mean he's lazy or still wears 'a diaper' - he doesn't wear them in the daytime but maybe he's been having some accidents. jeez. he's not 15.



I know a 7 year old with excellent parents and he still occasionally wets the bed overnight.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

actuallydear said:


> some kids are bed wetters overnight. just because he's 5 it doesn't mean he's lazy or still wears 'a diaper' - he doesn't wear them in the daytime but maybe he's been having some accidents. jeez. he's not 15.



I don't think she was calling the child lazy 
a child is very unlikely to wet the bed if fluids are cut after a certain time that's what I was agreeing too, which IMO is good parenting anyway...brush teeth, go to bed, no eating or drinking after that and allowing whatever to sit on the teeth causing potential damage just seems common sense


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bisbee said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Not everyone can be perfect parents like some of you who have commented!  Wow - all children are different and have different issues...maybe it doesn't mean that they have lazy parents!



we're talking about Kourtney Kardashian here 
oh yeah I forgot she went to college  she's the "smart" one


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> And he could be regressing because of the new baby. Or being in that family could be stressful. *I would wet the bed if I had to live with those folks.
> *
> But I do believe that Kourtney's parenting isn't much better than Kim's. The main difference is that people actually want to see North, so there isn't as much demand for Kourtney's kids anymore. So less parading them about











~Fabulousity~ said:


> *I don't think she was calling the child lazy*
> a child is very unlikely to wet the bed if fluids are cut after a certain time that's what I was agreeing too, which IMO is good parenting anyway...brush teeth, go to bed, no eating or drinking after that and allowing whatever to sit on the teeth causing potential damage just seems common sense





no - his lazy mommy!  

and it has nothing to do with people being perfect! you know what you have to do with kids (i would hope!!) so just do it and stop pretending it is "because XYZ likes it that way"  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AEGIS

my little sister wore pull ups at night for a long time.....and it has nothing to do w/parental laziness so y'all are wrong.  one sister didn't need them for long, the other did.


----------



## AEGIS

actuallydear said:


> some kids are bed wetters overnight. just because he's 5 it doesn't mean he's lazy or still wears 'a diaper' - he doesn't wear them in the daytime but maybe he's been having some accidents. jeez. he's not 15.



and I know 15 year olds who do wear them at night....that is a problem...not a 5 year old who wear them at night.


----------



## labelwhore04

I went on an overnight trip in grade 6 and there was a girl who wet the bed there, and she was 11. Everyone made fun of her and i felt so bad, it was awful. But yeah it happens. So a 5 year yr old wetting the bed is not shocking.


----------



## Bentley1

pursegrl12 said:


> Oh, 100% they're lazy. Sorry, JMO.




I think so too. 

I was also surprised her daughter still uses a pacifier all the time. 

Kourt just seems like an all around lazy person to begin with, I don't find it far fetched that it translates to her parenting style. She probably just does whatever is easy. Pull ups, pacifers, etc..


----------



## lucifers

charmesh said:


> Funniest thing I've read all day. Even though he seems more into Khlow


 
I thought I was the only one that noticed how scott and khloe seem perfect for each other


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> and I know 15 year olds who do wear them at night....that is a problem...not a 5 year old who wear them at night.



Thank you Aegis. The voice of reason. *smh* at the damn parenting police who think they know it all . He falls in the spectrum of normal for nightime bedwetting. 

Its not always "lazy". And boys are twice as more likely to have issues.

http://www.spectrumhealth.ie/coping-with-bedwetting-how-to-prevent-its-occurence/

http://raisingchildren.net.au/articles/bedwetting_%28cyh%29.html


----------



## Bentley1

Wow. Damn Parenting police? Dramatic much. Apparently a lot more is being policed around here than parenting styles.


----------



## glistenpearls

AEGIS said:


> my little sister wore pull ups at night for a long time.....and it has nothing to do w/parental laziness so y'all are wrong.  one sister didn't need them for long, the other did.



This is true. I have 4 year old twin boys and one of them hasn't wear pull ups for almost a year now, the other one still wet his bed at least twice a month. He doesn't want to wear pull ups though so unfortunately I have to wash his bed sheets and blanket more often than I would like


----------



## StylishFarmer

actuallydear said:


> some kids are bed wetters overnight. just because he's 5 it doesn't mean he's lazy or still wears 'a diaper' - he doesn't wear them in the daytime but maybe he's been having some accidents. jeez. he's not 15.






EXACTLY - 

And kids have set backs all the time, especially when there are changes in the family/household. There's a new baby in the house - EASY trigger for a set back. 

I don't care that other peoples kids were 'potty trained at 12/14/16/18/24 months". Each child has their own time line. 

It's not lazy parenting. 
BACK OFF ! &#128545;


Now... Back to Kourtney.. What's she touting today?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bentley1 said:


> Wow. Damn Parenting police? Dramatic much. Apparently a lot more is being policed around here than parenting styles.



Yeah seriously 



StylishFarmer said:


> EXACTLY -
> 
> And kids have set backs all the time, especially when there are changes in the family/household. There's a new baby in the house - EASY trigger for a set back.
> 
> I don't care that other peoples kids were 'potty trained at 12/14/16/18/24 months". Each child has their own time line.
> 
> It's not lazy parenting.
> BACK OFF ! &#128545;
> 
> 
> Now... Back to Kourtney.. What's she touting today?



Back off? It sounds like you need to "calm down" you're getting a bit too worked up over some postings on a message board about people who you don't share a roof with. We're commenting on Kourtney and who she has shown us SHE is.


----------



## .pursefiend.

soooooooooo... do we know what the new baby looks like.. or nah? :ninja:


----------



## manpursefan

charmesh said:


> And he could be regressing because of the new baby. Or being in that family could be stressful. I would wet the bed if I had to live with those folks.
> 
> But I do believe that Kourtney's parenting isn't much better than Kim's. T*he main difference is that people actually want to see North, so there isn't as much demand for Kourtney's kids anymore.* So less parading them about


Not me. I'd rather see Kourt's kids than North. Out of all the guys who could father Kim's baby, she chose Kanye..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> soooooooooo... do we know what the new baby looks like.. or nah? :ninja:



since the first two look so much alike, their sibling is probably following. She has cute kids.


----------



## AEGIS

No you guys took it beyond Kourtney when you basically indicted all parents who have 5 year olds who wet the bed.  So in actuality--y'all need to calm down and stop trying to dictate everyone's child/parenting style.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed. . .  it got real holier than thou in here real quick.


----------



## zippie

I wear diapers so please don't judge........


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

AEGIS said:


> No you guys took it beyond Kourtney when you basically indicted all parents who have 5 year olds who wet the bed.  So in actuality--y'all need to calm down and stop trying to dictate everyone's child/parenting style.



that was not my thought process nor intent and never meant to come off that way, but everyone certainly has an opinion.


----------



## .pursefiend.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> since the first two look so much alike, their sibling is probably following. She has cute kids.



i knew the answer.. i just wanted to break up that conversation


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> i knew the answer.. i just wanted to break up that conversation



:giggles:


----------



## Bentley1

StylishFarmer said:


> EXACTLY -
> 
> 
> 
> And kids have set backs all the time, especially when there are changes in the family/household. There's a new baby in the house - EASY trigger for a set back.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care that other peoples kids were 'potty trained at 12/14/16/18/24 months". Each child has their own time line.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not lazy parenting.
> 
> BACK OFF ! &#128545;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... Back to Kourtney.. What's she touting today?




Lmao. I don't think you can go around a public forum telling posters to BACK OFF for posting their opinions about a celebrity. Too funny.


----------



## Bentley1

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Yeah seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back off? It sounds like you need to "calm down" you're getting a bit too worked up over some postings on a message board about people who you don't share a roof with. We're commenting on Kourtney and who she has shown us SHE is.




Thank you! I love how people personalize posts on a public forum and make it about themselves. Last I checked, this thread says Kourtney Kardashian. Posters are free to post whatever they want about her without having to be attacked and bullied.


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> No you guys took it beyond Kourtney when you basically indicted all parents who have 5 year olds who wet the bed.  So in actuality--y'all need to calm down and stop trying to dictate everyone's child/parenting style.




I personally never said all parents, I discussed KOURTNEY and HER laziness. Not to mention, we are all entitled to our opinions and are free to call it lazy parenting if that's how we feel, even IF generalizations were being made.
(Sorry for multi posts folks, hard to multi quote on my phone).


----------



## labelwhore04

All kids have their own timeline as to when they learn things. I didn't learn how to ride a bike till i was like 10. It's just funny how some people think that just cause their kids are doing something that everyone else's kids should follow the same timeline.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

labelwhore04 said:


> All kids have their own timeline as to when they learn things. I didn't learn how to ride a bike till i was like 10. It's just funny how some people think that just cause their kids are doing something that *everyone else's kids* should follow the same timeline.



I think this is the problem here, we're not talking about everyone else's kids, we're only discussing Kourtney.


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> All kids have their own timeline as to when they learn things. I didn't learn how to ride a bike till i was like 10. It's just funny how some people think that just cause their kids are doing something that everyone else's kids should follow the same timeline.




I don't have kids, so that's not why I made my comment. I think Kourtney is lazy and my personal opinion stemmed from that. 

Side note: I also think it's strange mods are allowing posters to call out other posters as the "damn parenting police" "know it alls" and being told to BACK OFF when no one has made any personal comments. Not cool!


----------



## labelwhore04

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I think this is the problem here, we're not talking about everyone else's kids, we're only discussing Kourtney.



Yeah and then there's comments like "Mason is 5 yrs old, he's too old to be wetting the bed, MY kids don't wet the bed" etc etc


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Yeah seriously
> 
> 
> 
> Back off? It sounds like you need to "calm down" you're getting a bit too worked up over some postings on a message board about people who you don't share a roof with. *We're commenting on Kourtney and who she has shown us SHE is.*





~Fabulousity~ said:


> I think this is the problem here, *we're not talking about everyone else's kids, we're only discussing Kourtney*.




thank you!!!





Bentley1 said:


> Thank you! *I love how people personalize posts on a public forum and make it about themselves. Last I checked, this thread says Kourtney Kardashian. *Posters are free to post whatever they want about her without having to be attacked and bullied.





yes - that is what it says Kourtney Kardashian.   if anyone is upset with it then it sounds like a personal problem to me.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

labelwhore04 said:


> Yeah and then there's comments like "Mason is 5 yrs old, he's too old to be wetting the bed, MY kids don't wet the bed" etc etc



If someone wants to compare their child and parenting style to Kourtneys child and parenting style it's their child and not someone else's just like someone else can jump in and defend Kourtney by comparing their child. 

Either way I don't see the purpose in getting bent outta shape over comments made on a public forum about how long a child wears diapers. There are things posted all day long all the time about various topics that are not agreed upon, seems at this point people wouldn't get so touched by them.


----------



## AEGIS

Bentley1 said:


> I personally never said all parents, I discussed KOURTNEY and HER laziness. Not to mention, we are all entitled to our opinions and are free to call it lazy parenting if that's how we feel, even IF generalizations were being made.
> (Sorry for multi posts folks, hard to multi quote on my phone).



Right you can say it, and I can think your opinion is wrong.  You can't rail against free speech etc etc when people don't agree.  You can say whatever you want and I can disagree with it.  That's how this works on a forum.


----------



## Lounorada

*enters thread*





*exits thread*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes - that is what it says Kourtney Kardashian.   if anyone is upset with it then it sounds like a personal problem to me.




I refuse to allow peoples opinions who I don't know to make me hot under the collar but hey that's just me  and i'm sure Kourtney couldn't care less, in fact she's probably buying more diapers for Mason as we type


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> Right you can say it, and I can think your opinion is wrong.  You can't rail against free speech etc etc when people don't agree.  You can say whatever you want and I can disagree with it.  That's how this works on a forum.




I could personally care less what anyone thinks of my opinion and I never once shamed anyone's post who was stating Their opinion. What I do care about is when other posters attempt to bully, censor, name call and shame my opinion bc they don't agree with me. BIG difference.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> *enters thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *exits thread*




Lol, don't blame you! &#128513;


----------



## StylishFarmer

AEGIS said:


> No you guys took it beyond Kourtney when you basically indicted all parents who have 5 year olds who wet the bed.  So in actuality--y'all need to calm down and stop trying to dictate everyone's child/parenting style.





AEGIS, you have eloquently put into words what I was trying to say. 

As for those thinking I was trying to bully them, that was not my intention, so I apologize. I do get hot under the collar on certain subjects.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Look at this pony!


----------



## PoohBear

Oh it's so cute. We should name it Snickerdoodle!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Look at this pony!
> 
> my10online.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/sleeping-pony.jpg




Too cute!


----------



## AEGIS

sigh...I am going to use my Christian spirit and move on


----------



## Swanky

Can we be over this now please?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CobaltBlu said:


> Look at this pony!
> 
> my10online.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/sleeping-pony.jpg



How about a miniature horse! Those are adorbs!


----------



## Sasha2012

*kourtneykardash* Brothers and sisters






via instagram


----------



## Lounorada

I don't get the point of that picture. Unless her new little brother is Casper the ghost in the shape of a car seat then, yeah, nice picture...


----------



## ShoreGrl

Good grief! I'm the LAST person to defend a Kardashian BUT&#8230;

Nighttime potty training has nothing to do with daytime potty training. There is a neurological component to nighttime training. MANY kids wet the bed through adolescents. Most pediatrician won't even address bed wetting until they are 8 years old. 

The women who come in and here and declare that their children were night trained by 3 are making it sound as if all other parents are lazy.

FTR, I have 3 kids. 2 of them night trained by 3. My 3rd was in pull-ups until she was 6 (yes, kindergarten). She is now an honor roll student and in the gifted program. In hindsight her bedwetting was no big deal.


----------



## charmesh

CobaltBlu said:


> Look at this pony!
> 
> my10online.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/sleeping-pony.jpg





Rharris1 said:


> Oh it's so cute. We should name it Snickerdoodle!





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Can we be over this now please?


Yes, we should move on and pray that these people don't start buying ponies. I can just see those heffas trying to take one for a pap stroll to shop and eat


----------



## pursegrl12

Lounorada said:


> I don't get the point of that picture. Unless her new little brother is Casper the ghost in the shape of a car seat then, yeah, nice picture...



 stupid picture indeed.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

charmesh said:


> Yes, we should move on and pray that these people don't start buying ponies. *I can just see those heffas trying to take one for a pap stroll* to shop and eat



lol!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I completely forgot about Reign , I thought that was Mason crouching


----------



## AEGIS

that picture like many things these people do--is so damn dumb
nobody cares about your baby Kourt...idk if Scott even cares.


----------



## labelwhore04

AEGIS said:


> that picture like many things these people do--is so damn dumb
> nobody cares about your baby Kourt...*idk if Scott even cares.*


----------



## karo

Wow, I see so many genius parents here I should learn from... Only that in Europe doctors say it's OK for a child to wear a diaper at night until 6 years old. My daughter was not using diaper at 2,5 and yet my son sleeps with a diaper at over 3 and I'm perfectly fine with it. I guess not every child is such a genius as some of those mentioned here.....


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> I don't get the point of that picture. Unless her new little brother is Casper the ghost in the shape of a car seat then, yeah, nice picture...




Lol &#128516;
Truly lame & pointless picture


----------



## michie

"Brothers and sisters", tho? She has 2 boy and 1 girl. Is Mason somewhere in the pic?


----------



## Nathalya

Encore Hermes said:


> I completely forgot about Reign , I thought that was Mason crouching



Me too!



AEGIS said:


> that picture like many things these people do--is so damn dumb
> nobody cares about your baby Kourt...idk if Scott even cares.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's reportedly back to his hard partying ways after a wild boys weekend in Aspen.

And on Friday Scott Disick appeared deep in thought as he made his way into a studio in Van Nuys, California, to film some segments for the upcoming season of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

The 31-year-old reality star isn't done partying yet, however, as later the same day he invited his Instagram followers to join him at his Las Vegas nightclub appearance this weekend. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...spen-hotel-room-soon-Vegas.html#ixzz3P300XQzb


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney seen out for the first time yesterday since the birth of Reign.

via Daily Mail


----------



## manpursefan

How will Scott manage without Kourt? I mean what was he doing before he met Kourt? Does he come from an old-moneyed family?


----------



## pukasonqo

did kanye gave all his unsold yeezus merchandise to the kartrashians as xmas presents?
must be me, but partying with scott seems as exciting as watching paint dry


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

AEGIS said:


> that picture like many things these people do--is so damn dumb
> nobody cares about your baby Kourt...*idk if Scott even cares.*







michie said:


> "Brothers and sisters", tho? She has 2 boy and 1 girl. Is Mason somewhere in the pic?



I know! She's pretty dumb.


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> that picture like many things these people do--is so damn dumb
> nobody cares about your baby Kourt...*idk if Scott even cares*.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was recently claimed that Scott Disick had returned to his wild partying ways, following reports that he and his friends 'trashed' a luxury hotel room in Aspen, Colorado.

But the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, 31, appeared to be on his best behaviour as he hosted a big bash in the desert gambling haven of Las Vegas on Saturday night.

Stylish Scott, who recently welcomed his third child with girlfriend Kourtney Kardashian, arrived The Mirage Hotel and Casino's 1OAK nightclub in a fitted black bomber jacket over a matching top, teamed with jeans and brown suede boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-days-trashing-hotel-room.html#ixzz3PBeXpdPm


----------



## Bag*Snob

He is looking a little pale.


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, he doesn't look well.


----------



## AEGIS

He looks too damn old to be doing this.


----------



## bag-princess

scott and josh altman. yea i can see that being possible.


----------



## jun3machina

he looks like an addict


----------



## csre

I can not stand this guy, he seems like a total idiot to me 
She on the contrary is the K that I dislike less. Not sure why she puts up with that moron


----------



## pixiejenna

Scott should try to look happier when he's being paid to show up.


----------



## manpursefan

Does Scott come from an old-moneyed family?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

_"reports that he and his friends 'trashed' a luxury hotel room in Aspen, Colorado."_

Isn't he a bit too old for this behavior now?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pukasonqo said:


> did kanye gave all his unsold yeezus merchandise to the kartrashians as xmas presents?
> must be me, but partying with scott seems as exciting as watching paint dry


----------



## Swanky

I thought this was all just a faux storyline?


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought this was all just a faux storyline?



I mean everyone has to grow--you can't play the same role all of your life.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's not a "role" 








*Scott Disick Describes How Kids Mason & Penelope Are Adjusting to Baby Reign! *







*Scott Disick* walks the carpet before a big party at the 1 OAK Nightclub inside the Mirage Hotel & Casino on Saturday evening (January 17) in Las Vegas, Nev.
The 31-year-old reality star chatted with _People_ on the carpet about how his kids *Mason*, 5, and *Penelope*, 2, are adjusting to the new addition of baby *Reign*, 1 month.
&#8220;There&#8217;s always so much in the beginning when they&#8217;re that little. Every day is such a big milestone, but this is my third time so it&#8217;s just kind of a charm,&#8221; *Scott *said. &#8220;You know it by now; the first one was scary, the second one was less scary, and the third one you&#8217;re like, I get it, I got a whole team over here.&#8221; 
&#8220;I really thought the other two would have been a drop jealous and truthfully they&#8217;re so accommodating and welcoming. I don&#8217;t think I could have been that way if I had a sibling,&#8221; *Scott *added. &#8220;I cannot get over how much the other two have showed affection to the baby.&#8221;


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's not a "role"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scott Disick Describes How Kids Mason & Penelope Are Adjusting to Baby Reign! *
> 
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/01/scott-disick-describes-how-mason-penelope-are-adjusting-to-reign.jpg
> 
> *Scott Disick* walks the carpet before a big party at the 1 OAK Nightclub inside the Mirage Hotel & Casino on Saturday evening (January 17) in Las Vegas, Nev.
> The 31-year-old reality star chatted with _People_ on the carpet about how his kids *Mason*, 5, and *Penelope*, 2, are adjusting to the new addition of baby *Reign*, 1 month.
> Theres always so much in the beginning when theyre that little. Every day is such a big milestone, but this is my third time so its just kind of a charm, *Scott *said. You know it by now; the first one was scary, the second one was less scary, and the third one youre like, I get it, I got a whole team over here.
> I really thought the other two would have been a drop jealous and truthfully theyre so accommodating and welcoming. I dont think I could have been that way if I had a sibling, *Scott *added. I cannot get over how much the other two have showed affection to the baby.




Oh you think he is really is that immature and douchey?  Then that makes Kourtney 360 degrees of stupid.


----------



## Swanky

Yup.


----------



## bag-princess

manpursefan said:


> Does Scott come from an old-moneyed family?




if anything is a "role" for him it is this!  




AEGIS said:


> Oh you think he is really is that immature and douchey?*  Then that makes Kourtney 360 degrees of stupid*.


----------



## Swanky

It seems to be perfect for Kourt. . .  she doesn't seem to want a hubby, she's getting the babies she wants from a man she loves w/o having to be super committed to him, lol!


----------



## Encore Hermes

manpursefan said:


> Does Scott come from an old-moneyed family?




I think that was part of his bio until it was uncovered that he comes from a steal-the-money family 

"Jeffrey Disick, now 62, had a serious brush with the law in December 2001 when he was arrested for allegedly stealing $3,000 from a North Fork, New York, bank a year earlier."

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/06/scott-disick-father-criminal-arrest-record-mug-shot/

Unless they are filming or he is getting paid to host I don't read anything about Scott clubbing.  
Is his current storyline that he just got out of rehab?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It seems to be perfect for Kourt. . .  she doesn't seem to want a hubby, she's getting the babies she wants from a man she loves w/o having to be super committed to him, lol!



 kinda smart since she may know eventually they'll split


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Encore Hermes said:


> I think that was part of his bio until it was uncovered that he comes from a steal-the-money family
> 
> "Jeffrey Disick, now 62, had a serious brush with the law in December 2001 when he was arrested for allegedly *stealing $3,000* from a North Fork, New York, bank a year earlier."
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/06/scott-disick-father-criminal-arrest-record-mug-shot/
> 
> Unless they are filming or he is getting paid to host I don't read anything about Scott clubbing.
> Is his current storyline that he just got out of rehab?



definitely not coming from "old money"


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It seems to be perfect for Kourt. . .  she doesn't seem to want a hubby, she's getting the babies she wants *from a man she loves *w/o having to be super committed to him, lol!





maybe that was true in the brand new beginning but she just never appears to be a woman in love.  if so i could totally understand why they are still together but i don't get any love or passion from her at all.


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> definitely not coming from "old money"





unless it was someone else's!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> maybe that was true in the brand new beginning but she just never appears to be a woman in love.  if so i could totally understand why they are still together but i don't get any love or passion from her at all.



they keep making those babies somehow 



bag-princess said:


> unless it was someone else's!


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> they keep making those babies somehow







you know that saying "close your eyes and think of England"  - that is how i view kourt being able to make those babies happen.  she wants them and she just has to do what is necessary as long as it is over quickly!   
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

~Fabulousity~ said:


> they keep making those babies somehow




YUP!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> kinda smart since she may know eventually they'll split




Agreed!


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> you know that saying "close your eyes and think of England"  - that is how i view kourt being able to make those babies happen.  she wants them and she just has to do what is necessary as long as it is over quickly!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



lol I remember this from my romance novels


----------



## starrynite_87

Encore Hermes said:


> I think that was part of his bio until it was uncovered that he comes from a steal-the-money family
> 
> 
> 
> "Jeffrey Disick, now 62, had a serious brush with the law in December 2001 when he was arrested for allegedly stealing $3,000 from a North Fork, New York, bank a year earlier."
> 
> 
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/06/scott-disick-father-criminal-arrest-record-mug-shot/
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they are filming or he is getting paid to host I don't read anything about Scott clubbing.
> 
> Is his current storyline that he just got out of rehab?




Exactly...we always see Scott out with Kourtney and the kid, but when filming start he's hosting and partying


----------



## YSoLovely

Scott looks rough. 
I think 60% of his doucheness are all for show, tbh...
Kourtney was probably more damaged by her mom's cheating and her parents divorce than her younger siblings, but if Scott was a bad as he's often made out to be, she wouldn't be with him. At the very least, he's a good father to their kids.


****Disclaimer: I don't watch KUWTK or any of their spin-offs...


----------



## Swanky

I'm not sure he "fathers" them much TBH.  




Oh screw it.  .  . . What do I know!? lol


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *I'm not sure he "fathers" them much TBH.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh screw it.  .  . . What do I know!? lol






whatchu talking about swanks!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm not sure he "fathers" them much TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh screw it.  .  . . What do I know!? lol




Well whenever they complain about Scott in the press they say he's a good father, just not a good baby daddy


----------



## Swanky

I mean parenting. . .  he doesn't seem to parent much to me.


----------



## Bentley1

He doesn't even pretend to parent on the show.  I highly doubt he's much better IRL.


----------



## michie

A lot of husbands don't even "parent"...


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> He doesn't even pretend to parent on the show.  I highly doubt he's much better IRL.



+1



michie said:


> A lot of husbands don't even "parent"...




my husband does - our boys know he is not a figurehead in name only. and i can honestly say most of the husbands that i know do,too.   i have heard and said myself a few times "don't make me tell your father" and it still works!


----------



## Swanky

Mine just came home from basketball practice where he coaches by twins team. . . 
I don't know many husbands that don't parent much for long.  They usually end up single and no longer husbands.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Mine just came home from basketball practice where he coaches by twins team. . .
> I don't know many husbands that don't parent much for long.  *They usually end up single and no longer husbands.*





exactly!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Mine just came home from basketball practice where he coaches by twins team. . .
> I don't know many husbands that don't parent much for long.  They usually end up single and no longer husbands.



Yep. So true. And I HATE when women laud their partners though (I see this a lot on FB)...for parenting just like _they_ do.  It's like, he doesn't deserve an award for being a decent Dad - he _should_ be - just like mothers do every freaking day, putting in the hard yards for their kids.

My hubs is good too and I really appreciate it. But it's expected. He _should_ be caring, looking after his kids.

This isn't aimed at your post Swanky - just following on from it


----------



## AEGIS

Studies show men typically "parent" less than women and Kourt seems a lil excessive.  Scott may just be more laid back


----------



## berrydiva

I think most husbands I know parent...however they do it from the perspective of being a man, if that makes sense. For ex, showing their sons how to use the big boy toilet or open doors for women, assembling the kids' bike/toys/furniture, etc. not to mention disciplining.

Scott seems like he's more of a sitter than the parent type figure to them.


----------



## manpursefan

Encore Hermes said:


> I think that was part of his bio until it was uncovered that he comes from a steal-the-money family
> 
> "Jeffrey Disick, now 62, had a serious brush with the law in December 2001 when he was arrested for allegedly stealing $3,000 from a North Fork, New York, bank a year earlier."
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/06/scott-disick-father-criminal-arrest-record-mug-shot/
> 
> Unless they are filming or he is getting paid to host I don't read anything about Scott clubbing.
> Is his current storyline that he just got out of rehab?


Lol I thought he comes from an old-moneyed family cause his parents got a property in the Hamptons  and I can't imagine one of these kardashians dating a guy who isn't a baller, a singer, or a rich guy


----------



## manpursefan

Let's not turn this into a parenting argument again


----------



## FreeSpirit71

manpursefan said:


> Let's not turn this into a parenting argument again



I concur


----------



## hellohum

manpursefan said:


> Does Scott come from an old-moneyed family?




I always got the impression he was old money but less money than the Kardashians. I was curious though so I googled it 

http://www.wetpaint.com/kardashians/articles/how-did-scott-disicks-parents-make-their-money


----------



## manpursefan

hellohum said:


> I always got the impression he was old money but less money than the Kardashians. I was curious though so I googled it
> 
> http://www.wetpaint.com/kardashians/articles/how-did-scott-disicks-parents-make-their-money


Oh okay so the Disicks are indeed old money.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

hellohum said:


> I always got the impression he was old money but less money than the Kardashians. I was curious though so I googled it
> 
> http://www.wetpaint.com/kardashians/articles/how-did-scott-disicks-parents-make-their-money



It would make sense if he is, Kourtney is the offspring of PMK so she'd want a man with money.


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> It would make sense if he is, Kourtney is the offspring of PMK *so she'd want a man with money*.





people in hell want ice water so.........yea. :okay:  she got scott.


----------



## berrydiva

hellohum said:


> I always got the impression he was old money but less money than the Kardashians. I was curious though so I googled it
> 
> http://www.wetpaint.com/kardashians/articles/how-did-scott-disicks-parents-make-their-money





manpursefan said:


> Oh okay so the Disicks are indeed old money.



That's a PR fluff piece....if you got the impression he came from old money, then the marketing worked. Scott's family was far from the Vanderbilts. They were upper middle class. There was no extreme wealth passed down which is why he acts like new money.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> people in hell want ice water so.........yea. :okay:  she got scott.





berrydiva said:


> That's a PR fluff piece....if you got the impression he came from old money, then the marketing worked. Scott's family was far from the Vanderbilts. They were upper middle class. There was no extreme wealth passed down which is why he acts like new money.



Yeah not old money but he had to come from some money to even be in her circle. Their families were probably on the same level, her dad was an attorney who did pretty well. As far as I know anyway.


----------



## charmesh

Old money doesn't walk into a bank with a gun. They rob their customers from behind the scenes, or not at all.


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Yeah not old money* but he had to come from some money to even be in her circle. *Their families were probably on the same level, her dad was an attorney who did pretty well. As far as I know anyway.




not even!   i know people that hang around people with money - simply because of who they know that knows someone else.  they were in the right place at the right time and rubbed the right elbows and soon they were being invited to these places - homes and parties for the weekend.  of course they had to play the part and dress and act like them so people assumed that they had money,too.   with those connections they were able to put together things that made them a little money so that they could try and keep up with them.

as they all prove daily - looks can be very decieving!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

charmesh said:


> Old money doesn't walk into a bank with a gun. They rob their customers from behind the scenes, or not at all.



 now this is truth



bag-princess said:


> not even!   i know people that hang around people with money - simply because of who they know that knows someone else.  they were in the right place at the right time and rubbed the right elbows and soon they were being invited to these places - homes and parties for the weekend.  of course they had to play the part and dress and act like them so people assumed that they had money,too.   with those connections they were able to put together things that made them a little money so that they could try and keep up with them.
> 
> as they all prove daily - looks can be very decieving!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yes, this happens no disputing it. But if it be the case then Kourtney is with him because she loves him, meaning PMK ways didn't rub off on her too much and i'm skeptical seeing how the rest of her sisters are.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

This has me thinking of the show "Girlfriends" when Todd fooled Toni into thinking he was wealthy


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> not even!   i know people that hang around people with money - simply because of who they know that knows someone else.  they were in the right place at the right time and rubbed the right elbows and soon they were being invited to these places - homes and parties for the weekend.  of course they had to play the part and dress and act like them so people assumed that they had money,too.   with those connections they were able to put together things that made them a little money so that they could try and keep up with them.
> 
> as they all prove daily - looks can be very decieving!!


And even before the show Kourtney had connections that a young man could use to get ahead. Scott got to hang out with celebs and her family knew people who could help him find a job.


----------



## Swanky

As adolescent as he is and as dull as she is, I think she loves him.  I think they have a dysfunctional relationship obviously but I think she loves him.


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> This has me thinking of the show "Girlfriends" when Todd fooled Toni into thinking he was wealthy




LOL!!!   oh boy - when she found out he did NOT!  i loved that show - the black "sex in the city!!"  i still watch the reruns!!



charmesh said:


> And even before the show Kourtney had connections that a young man could use to get ahead. Scott got to hang out with celebs and her family knew people who could help him find a job.



yep!    i think that is how he gets to do what he loves to do now - party and drink and pretend to be "lord disick"!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> As adolescent as he is and as dull as she is, I think she loves him.  I think they have a dysfunctional relationship obviously but I think she loves him.




i don't see any love coming from her. NONE.  more like she tolerates him and will put up with him as long as he is filling her with children.   i honestly have not seen a line forming to the left for her so.....yea.  there is scott.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

Like I've said before, he seems plenty happy as his azz is staying firmly in place.  I think there's love.  Not in love, but love.


----------



## hellohum

Yeah I don't think he was rich. I do think he came from a well off family. Like I said, I think just from their relationship dynamic that Kourtney had more money than him and I mean back before the Kardashians started their show and became famous. 

I am not a Kardashian fan as a whole but I do adore Kourtney and Scott.


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> That's a PR fluff piece....*if you got the impression he came from old money, then the marketing worked.* Scott's family was far from the Vanderbilts. They were upper middle class. There was no extreme wealth passed down which is why he acts like new money.



Exactly. Whatever money his grandfather had didn't last the next generation or even come close. My guess is scott helped his parents get by. 

(Theft).........was just the culmination of years of financial difficulties for Jeffrey Disick and wife Bonnie Disick. Court records reveal &#8220;Jeffrey and Bonnie Disick individually and collectively were the subjects of liens and judgments filed by companies, individuals and state and federal tax agencies totaling at least $391,000.&#8221;

http://starcasm.net/archives/158535


----------



## AEGIS

Scott ain't rich...his parents probably just had enough money to send him to a good school and for a nice home.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> LOL!!!   *oh boy - when she found out he did NOT*!  i loved that show - the black "sex in the city!!"  i still watch the reruns!!
> 
> 
> 
> yep!    i think that is how he gets to do what he loves to do now - party and drink and pretend to be "lord disick"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't see any love coming from her. NONE.  more like she tolerates him and will put up with him as long as he is filling her with children.   i honestly have not seen a line forming to the left for her so.....yea.  there is scott.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yes that Toni was something else 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Like I've said before, he seems plenty happy as his azz is staying firmly in place.  I think there's love.  Not in love, but love.



she must...i typed some other comments but heck forget it, not getting too deep in their love story  it works for them


----------



## Sasha2012

*kourtneykardash* Fam bam.







via instagram


----------



## CobaltBlu

Looking at that pic only two of them don't look crazy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Like I've said before, he seems plenty happy as his azz is staying firmly in place.  I think there's love.  Not in love, but love.



I half feel like he's either comfortable with it or too lazy to go out and find something else. I don't really get a love vibe at all from either of them. I feel like they have just settled for one another because they can tolerate the other just enough.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CobaltBlu said:


> Looking at that pic only two of them don't look crazy.



My thoughts also


----------



## labelwhore04

I think Kourt does love him, she was putting up with him even before the kids came along and he seemed to be pretty badly behaved back then. I agree with Swanky that she loves him but maybe she's not "in love" with him. That happens to a lot of couples over time. But who knows, this is Kourtney Kardashian we're talking about. She doesn't show emotion for anything, she could be madly in love but just can't show it, although i doubt it.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> I half feel like he's either comfortable with it or too lazy to go out and find something else. *I don't really get a love vibe at all from either of them. I feel like they have just settled for one another because they can tolerate the other just enough*.





exactly THIS!!


----------



## manpursefan

pixiejenna said:


> I half feel like he's either comfortable with it or too lazy to go out and find something else. I don't really get a love vibe at all from either of them. I feel like they have just settled for one another because they can tolerate the other just enough.


Kourt's just not good at showing emotions


----------



## manpursefan

CobaltBlu said:


> Looking at that pic only two of them don't look crazy.


And who are those two?


----------



## charmesh

pixiejenna said:


> I half feel like he's either comfortable with it or too lazy to go out and find something else. I don't really get a love vibe at all from either of them. I feel like they have just settled for one another because they can tolerate the other just enough.


I think he's been using her from the beginning. She had connections he didn't even back then. And then the family got famous and now he's sticking around for that. Where else is he going to make that kind of money? He seems to have fewer skills than even Kylie.


manpursefan said:


> Kourt's just not good at showing emotions


But she's the professional actress of the family.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> I think he's been using her from the beginning. She had connections he didn't even back then. And then the family got famous and now he's sticking around for that. *Where else is he going to make that kind of money? He seems to have fewer skills than even Kylie.*
> 
> But she's the professional actress of the family.






yes!!


his connections would slowly end and i bet he realizes that.  and nobody is going to be standing in line for either of them.  he has no money and is a drinking gambler that loves to party. no grown woman with good sense would seek him out.


----------



## ByeKitty

manpursefan said:


> And who are those two?



Kourtney and Kendall, the relatively natural looking ones!


----------



## Bentley1

pixiejenna said:


> I half feel like he's either comfortable with it or too lazy to go out and find something else. I don't really get a love vibe at all from either of them. I feel like they have just settled for one another because they can tolerate the other just enough.




This. And bc be is benefitting in every way by attaching himself to Kourtney and the Kardashians as a whole. He gets to freeload, drink, party, be on tv, live in mansions, buy his pretty little cars, hang with celebs, etccc. Where, who and what would he be if he wasn't Kourtney's man? As Tina T sang, "What's love got to,
Got to do, do with it?"


----------



## labelwhore04

If Scott wasn't with Kourtney he'd probably be in jail. I can totally see him taking part in ponzi schemes and other fraud activity to make "easy" money. He sure as hell wouldn't be working a normal job, he's as lazy as they come. He lucked out with Kourt.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

labelwhore04 said:


> If Scott wasn't with Kourtney he'd probably be in jail. I can totally see him taking part in ponzi schemes and other fraud activity to make "easy" money. He sure as hell wouldn't be working a normal job, he's as lazy as they come. He lucked out with Kourt.



LOL. I can see that. I also see him as Patrick Bateman from American Psycho - without the serial killer aspect, but definitely with his love of fine things etc etc

And now I can't get the image of Lord Dick (<typo and it stays) singing "It's Hip to be Square" out of my head.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> If Scott wasn't with Kourtney he'd probably be in jail. I can totally see him taking part in ponzi schemes and other fraud activity to make "easy" money. He sure as hell wouldn't be working a normal job, *he's as lazy as they come. He lucked out with Kourt*.





yep!  although i wonder if he would call his time with kourt "easy"!


----------



## Swanky

As "easy" as he is to babysit, lol


----------



## Sasha2012

She just gave birth to her third child six weeks ago.

So it's no surprise that Kourtney Kardashian is eager to find some time-saving strategies to shed those post-pregnancy pounds.

The reality star turned to her sister's favourite figure-honing gadget. the waist-trainer, as she revealed in an Instagram on Friday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...raze-weeks-birth-son-Reign.html#ixzz3QMZMsgeI


----------



## Sasha2012

zimbio

Woodland Hills, California. (January 30)


----------



## Pursejoy9

bag-princess said:


> yep!  although i wonder if he would call his time with kourt "easy"!


He made a deal with the devil to be with her and get his money.


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> yes!!
> 
> 
> his connections would slowly end and i bet he realizes that.  and nobody is going to be standing in line for either of them.  he has no money and *is a drinking gambler that loves to party*. no grown woman with good sense would seek him out.



isn't that what he says his "job" actually is now?  he has to go to all these nightclubs and make appearances.  while he's there he has to look like he's involved with the guests and having fun therefore the drinking.  i think he's a douche but Kourtney is obviously screwed up enough in the head to keep him around.


----------



## sgj99

labelwhore04 said:


> If Scott wasn't with Kourtney he'd probably be in jail. I can totally see him taking part in ponzi schemes and other fraud activity to make "easy" money. He sure as hell wouldn't be working a normal job, he's as lazy as they come. He lucked out with Kourt.



he'd be selling real estate on Long Island.  which is not a bad gig and not meant to insult anyone who does that.  it just would be so different from the reality tv whore/smuck he is.


----------



## bag-princess

Pursejoy9 said:


> He made a deal with the devil to be with her and get his money.







sgj99 said:


> isn't that what he says his "job" actually is now?  he has to go to all these nightclubs and make appearances.  while he's there he has to look like he's involved with the guests and having fun therefore the drinking. * i think he's a douche but Kourtney is obviously screwed up enough in the head to keep him around*.



ITA

yea that is his "job" and one that obviously enjoys because he is so good at it.  of course he has to look like the life of the party - that is what he is being paid for. but since everything else is supposedly "just for show FOR the show" then he could easily NOT be drinking real alcohol while still looking like he is and having fun.  i guess he chooses to stay true to his character!


----------



## Pursejoy9

Kourtney NEEDS someone messed up and who allows himself to be abused verbally and emotionally and treated like a bad child in order to live her life as she only can, because she can't do a healthy relationship. That is one bad scary relationship.


----------



## Gaby87

Idk I just find it so hard to believe that their relationship is how it is portrayed on the show. Everyone talks so much about how everything that the Ks do is fake, but supposedly their unhealthy relationship isn't? I think that's for show as well.


----------



## Encore Hermes

gaby87 said:


> idk i just find it so hard to believe that their relationship is how it is portrayed on the show. Everyone talks so much about how everything that the ks do is fake, but supposedly their unhealthy relationship isn't?* i think that's for show as well*.



+1


----------



## Pursejoy9

Nope. It is hard to fake that level of dysfunction, unless they are the greatest actors in the world. True personalities come out even in reality shows. Actually, one of the reasons I watched the show was fascination with their terrible relationship.


----------



## bag-princess

Pursejoy9 said:


> Nope. It is hard to fake that level of dysfunction, *unless they are the greatest actors in the world.* True personalities come out even in reality shows. Actually, one of the reasons I watched the show was fascination with their terrible relationship.






kourtney would never be thought of as that.


----------



## Sasha2012

She welcomed her third child into the world on December 14, and Kourtney Kardashian has been keeping a low profile ever since.

But on Saturday, the reality star debuted her post-baby body in all its glory as she stepped out in a sheer top  one day after sharing that she had been waist-training.

Kourtney looked incredible in the see-through black number, revealing her matching bra underneath and a lot of cleavage in the process, along with her trim stomach.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-seven-weeks-giving-birth.html#ixzz3QeBkO7jV


----------



## ilovespades

Not sure if there is a Kardashians drinking game, but if there is, can we add take a drink every time a Kardashian sister wears something not black, white, grey, cream, etc? I wear a lot of neutral solids myself, but they seriously always look like they're on their way to a funeral.


----------



## redney

She looks sweaty.


----------



## Chanel522

Neither Kourt or Scott look good here


----------



## Bentley1

She needs a shower. Oily, greasy mess.

And she should have skipped the sheer top. She's not ready for that yet.


----------



## Sasha2012

As a mother to three very young children some super powers would surely come in handy sometimes.

But Kourtney Kardashian channeled some superhero style on Thursday as she stepped out for dinner in a 'Yes, I am Batman' T-shirt.

The 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star enjoyed a casual evening at Casa Vega Mexican restaurant in Sherman Oaks, California., with close pal Nicole Richie. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-jeans-casual-dinner-date.html#ixzz3R1KVF7x3


----------



## CobaltBlu

she looks tired!


----------



## pittcat

She looks like rob in that last pic.


----------



## YSoLovely

CobaltBlu said:


> she looks tired!




Three kids under six will do that to you...


----------



## stylemepretty

I think she looks pretty good for having three kids under six!


----------



## bag-princess

stylemepretty said:


> I think she looks pretty good for having three kids under six!





she should!  she has plenty of help.


----------



## Lounorada

She's the oldest, yet she looks younger than Kim and Khloe. Just goes to show, they should have left their faces well alone.


----------



## manpursefan

Lounorada said:


> She's the oldest, yet she looks younger than Kim and Khloe. Just goes to show, they should have left their faces well alone.


True, I think Kim would still be very pretty at age 30+ if she didn't have all those botox procedures. Khloe, on the other hand, kind of benefited from the procedures?


----------



## Lounorada

manpursefan said:


> True, I think Kim would still be very pretty at age 30+ if she didn't have all those botox procedures. Khloe, on the other hand, kind of benefited from the procedures?



Yeah, Khloe should have never started messing with her lips or a$$. Aside from those It's hard to see past her drag queen hair & makeup to see if she looks any better.
As for Kim,  she definitely benefited from a few procedures that improved her looks, but then she clearly got addicted, went overboard and now looks like a plastic alien. I can imagine her face can only get worse from now on...


----------



## ByeKitty

manpursefan said:


> True, I think Kim would still be very pretty at age 30+ if she didn't have all those botox procedures. Khloe, on the other hand, kind of benefited from the procedures?



I don't want to sound mean but let's be honest... it was only up from where she started. I don't like her new lips though!


----------



## Lena186

I didn't know that she gave birth for the third child!! Was it a boy?


----------



## labelwhore04

Even when Kourt is dressed in sweats with stringy hair and a greasy face, she still looks 10x better than Kim and Khloe combined.


----------



## Bentley1

I've always found Kourtney to be a bit fug. She can clean up ok from time to time, but meh. She's no beauty queen.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Bentley1 said:


> I've always found Kourtney to be a bit fug. She can clean up ok from time to time, but meh. She's no beauty queen.



Agreed, no beauty queen, but if Khloe & Kim haven't touched their face so much, Kourtney would have definitely been the best looking - just remember Kim's nose.


----------



## chowlover2

Lena186 said:


> I didn't know that she gave birth for the third child!! Was it a boy?




Yes, and they named him Reign...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Thank God these Hollywood kids will never have to apply for a job.


----------



## ByeKitty

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Agreed, no beauty queen, but if Khloe & Kim haven't touched their face so much, Kourtney would have definitely been the best looking - just remember Kim's nose.



I actually think Kourtney's original nose was less fortunate than Kim's...


----------



## zippie

Bentley1 said:


> I've always found Kourtney to be a bit fug. She can clean up ok from time to time, but meh. She's no beauty queen.


 

She looks dirty all the time, like she doesn't shower regularly.  I don't think she is attractive, maybe in a monkey kind of way.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think Kourtney is pretty. Kourtney has always looked fresher and younger than the other two (for the most part), even before Kim started messing with her face.


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Thank God these Hollywood kids will never have to apply for a job.




most would not know how to read well/comprehend enough to fill out an application with these unfortunate names so..........yea.  that,too!


----------



## MY2CENT

To me and this is just me, I find her to be the best looking out of all of them, yes I said that I think she is hot, just the way she is all greasy and dirty looking like she needs a shower oh and all stinky to yummy haha....


----------



## starrynite_87

MY2CENT said:


> To me and this is just me, I find her to be the best looking out of all of them, yes I said that I think she is hot, just the way she is all greasy and dirty looking like she needs a shower oh and all stinky to yummy haha....




I agree...Kourtney is just more natural looking.


----------



## Sasha2012

*kourtneykardash* I'm too hot. Call the police and the fireman. 







*kourtneykardash* Gotta kiss myself, I'm so pretty.






*kourtneykardash* Back to business...just for a couple of hours! I am not ready yet. I love hibernating.






*kourtneykardash* Tap shuffle step.





via instagram


----------



## Sarni

Awww Penelope looks so cute! 

The kardashian/disick/west babies are the only good thing in the entire family of idiots!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Penelope is so cute at her dance class. 
Have we seen the baby yet?


----------



## Sarni

What a nasty, mean thing she is....


----------



## berrydiva

Sarni said:


> What a nasty, mean thing she is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894146


That's kind of nasty to say publicly and then post...

That's a cute pic though.


----------



## stylemepretty

Who's writing these captions?! They're stupid and that last one is pretty insensitive even if it was meant to be tongue in cheek.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh my God Kourtney.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> *That's kind of nasty to say publicly and then post...
> *
> That's a cute pic though.






she has no couth. at all.


----------



## Encore Hermes

If someone else posted that with Penny in the back the whole clan would call her out as a bully and a hater


----------



## charmesh

Sarni said:


> What a nasty, mean thing she is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894146



Can't wait for someone to point out that Penelope is the future nightclub handbag holder of her "crew". Not so nice when people say mean things about your kid is it. And she has an audience of millions to say it to. I bet in the next day or so the picture will disappear or the caption will be changed


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> If someone else posted that with Penny in the back the whole clan would call her out as a bully and a hater


This!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's crazy how often parents behave worse than their children


----------



## Sarni

charmesh said:


> Can't wait for someone to point out that Penelope is the future nightclub handbag holder of her "crew". Not so nice when people say mean things about your kid is it. And she has an audience of millions to say it to. I bet in the next day or so the picture will disappear or the caption will be changed




Probably yes the pic will disappear but  I bet that little girls mother has already seen it! 

P is cute but her mother is just a nasty mean b!tch!!


----------



## charmesh

Sarni said:


> Probably yes the pic will disappear but  I bet that little girls mother has already seen it!
> 
> P is cute but her mother is just a nasty mean b!tch!!



I think P has a fierce look that is endearing but she doesn't even stand out in that picture. Better be glad I'm not that little girls mom. I can think of million things to reply. Calling P a future nightclub handbag holder was the nicest thing that popped into my head


----------



## labelwhore04

I know its supposed to be a "joke" but damn girl thats a toddler you're talking about


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> If someone else posted that with Penny in the back the whole clan would call her out as a bully and a hater




Yep.


That is a cruel thing to say publicly about someone elses child, something that a lot of people are going to see. SMGDH. 
Just goes to show how out of touch with reality this family are, they think they are above the rest and untouchable.


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> I know its supposed to be a "joke" but damn girl thats a toddler you're talking about



And she seems to be forgetting that millions of people would read it. I wouldn't be surprised if they asked her to refrain from publishing pictures taken at dance class from now on.


----------



## shoegal

Looks like she edited her remark. Really *****y though


----------



## Oryx816

Despicable.  No class.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's always been the mean one.


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's always been the mean one.



Maybe that is why her baby daddy prefers her sister's company


----------



## Sarni

shoegal said:


> Looks like she edited her remark. Really *****y though




Now the caption is completely gone!


----------



## charmesh

Sarni said:


> Now the caption is completely gone!



Just like I said it would be. The Kardashians are nothing if not predictable.


----------



## Sarni




----------



## charmesh

You should read some of the other comments. One person said that P looked like her KoKo, and another said she looks like Mase (for those who don't know Mase was an early Diddy sidekick rapper and not cute at all)


----------



## berrydiva

Sarni said:


> View attachment 2894303


Very classy of the other mom.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

charmesh said:


> and another said she looks like Mase (for those who don't know Mase was an early Diddy sidekick rapper and not cute at all)



It think they meant Mase as in Mason. They call him that a lot.


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It think they meant Mase as in Mason. They call him that a lot.


But if you take a look she does look a bit like Mase the rapper.


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> very classy of the other mom.



+1


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> very classy of the other mom.




+2


----------



## labelwhore04

Im glad the mom said something and called her out. Kourt should delete that pic, you cant just go around posting pics of other peoples kids without their permission, and to add a rude comment on top of that? These Kardashians really just think theyre above everyone


----------



## Sasha2012

It's ironic because for the longest it seems that Kourtney didn't want her her kids pictures posted on social media. I'm surprised she even posted Penelope's face, maybe that now her hair has grown out she feels more comfotable posting her pics... I know it sounds juvenile but hey so was her comment. Sassy comment aside Penelope and her little friends look cute. I get tickled thinking about a group of 2/3 year olds trying to tap dance.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> Im glad the mom said something and called her out. Kourt should delete that pic, you cant just go around posting pics of other peoples kids without their permission, and to add a rude comment on top of that? These Kardashians really just think theyre above everyone




Agreed! The other girl's Mom wrote a very classy post in reply.


----------



## Bentley1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's always been the mean one.




Yep. 

Least like able of the whole cult, even Kim with all her shenanigans.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Im glad the mom said something and called her out. Kourt should delete that pic, you cant just go around posting pics of other peoples kids without their permission, and to add a rude comment on top of that? These Kardashians really just think theyre above everyone




+1. I always ask my friends if it's okay to post a pic which includes their kids and even when I do, I protect the pic so only trusted people can see them. There's far too many weirdos out there capturing the images posted.


----------



## shoegal

And now photo is gone... To be as critical as Kourtney is I would think she would be more thoughtful.


----------



## PoohBear

I'm not so sure Kourtney (or any of the Kardashians, come to think of it) are the real ones posting on their social media. 

1. I just find it weird that many of their posts pop up at odd hours of the night/early morning. Why are they up posting at like 3am? 

2. I'm not sure Kourtney is clever enough to come up with such humorous captions. 

I've always felt like it may be a younger public relations person that gets drunk and stays up all night thinking of funny posts. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## shoegal

She's had little ones for the past few years - I totally see her up feeding and posting.


----------



## PoohBear

It's not just her up posting. It's their mom & all the other sisters too. Unless none of them ever sleep. They seem to post all night long.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> +1. I always ask my friends if it's okay to post a pic which includes their kids and even when I do, I protect the pic so only trusted people can see them. There's far too many weirdos out there capturing the images posted.




Yep, I do the very same.


----------



## LavenderIce

Courtney's pic and comment were completely inappropriate.  The child's mother was right to call her out.


----------



## pursegrl12

well those dance class drop off and pick ups are going to be awkward now......


----------



## Swanky

Wonder if that was really the child's mom. ?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Wonder if that was really the child's mom. ?



I looked up her instagram ID when it first came out and it is private but her age from the pic seems right and 'full time mommy' with flowers and didn't send up any red flags.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kourtney is a nasty piece. No excuse for that caption. None. I would of ripped her a new one. The Mum did really well to stay so classy. Not quite sure I'd have the same restraint.


----------



## forchanel

what does super salty mean? i am not sure what she is saying in that caption! pardon my ignorance, can anyone explain?


----------



## Sasha2012

forchanel said:


> what does super salty mean? i am not sure what she is saying in that caption! pardon my ignorance, can anyone explain?



Felling salted is when someone feels played, stupid, embarrassed either because they did or said something foolish or the joke is on them. So if someone is salty they're upset. Think of salt in a wound. I haven't heard that phrase since high school.


----------



## Stansy

Sarni said:


> What a nasty, mean thing she is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894146



Did she ask the other kids' parents if she can publish the pic??? Hell could freeze over and I would not have my kid's picture on some famewh0re's instagram account.


----------



## csre

Why would she do something like that?
I always thought she was the more *responsible* of them. And liked her view on extended breastfeeding and co sleeping and other mothering subjects. I am surprised she would mock another child like that, there were so many nice comments you could post along with that cute picture.


----------



## michie

Sarni said:


> What a nasty, mean thing she is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894146



That's messed up and enough to make a parent fight a b!tch...Kourtney shouldn't be speaking that way anyway if we're recognizing the fact that Penelope looks like one of the Olsen twins in that pic.


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> That's messed up and enough to make a parent fight a b!tch...Kourtney shouldn't be speaking that way anyway if we're recognizing the fact that Penelope looks like one of the Olsen twins in that pic.



Finally someone saying one of the mean things I was thinking.


----------



## csre

I don't see how being mean or making fun of Penelope is better than what K did to the other child. 
Penelope, just as the other child, is an innocent toddler with no guilt on her mother being how she is. 
I believe that the ones mocking P are doing exactly the same that's being judged and criticized.


----------



## charmesh

csre said:


> I don't see how being mean or making fun of Penelope is better than what K did to the other child.
> Penelope, just as the other child, is an innocent toddler with no guilt on her mother being how she is.
> I believe that the ones mocking P are doing exactly the same that's being judged and criticized.



I said thinking. I wouldn't say bad things about a baby. She's my favorite but because of her expressions.


----------



## jade

Rharris1 said:


> It's not just her up posting. It's their mom & all the other sisters too. Unless none of them ever sleep. They seem to post all night long.




No it is scheduling. You can use an app like buffer and queue up tweets whatever to go whenever you want. I do that so I don't post 4 articles at once. 

I am sure the Kardashian Klan uses a scheduling app to post all day and night.


----------



## michie

csre said:


> I don't see how being mean or making fun of Penelope is better than what K did to the other child.
> Penelope, just as the other child, is an innocent toddler with no guilt on her mother being how she is.
> * I believe that the ones mocking P are doing exactly the same that's being judged and criticized.*



I can live with that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Folks need to leave kids alone. That goes for Kourt and everyone else...


----------



## littlerock

Those last several tweets or IG posts don't seem like they came from Kourtney at all.


----------



## charmesh

littlerock said:


> Those last several tweets or IG posts don't seem like they came from Kourtney at all.



Maybe she realized that she disappeared on maternity leave and no one missed her or cared. She might as well be Rob


----------



## chowlover2

Still no news of Socks? It's as if he fell off the face of the earth.


----------



## Sasha2012

Eight years and three children later Kourtney Kardashian, 35, and her partner Scott Disick, 31, have had their fair share of ups and downs. 

But on Sunday evening the reality television stars looked to be interested in adding some spice to their relationship. 

The duo were seen holding hands while exiting a screening of new kinky erotic film Fifty Shades Of Grey in Calabasas, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...revealing-don-t-sleep-room.html#ixzz3Ry6p72Mb


----------



## starrysky

So she's not photographed in public for a while, but magically shortly after that mess with the IG caption she's "caught" out and about? Ok.


----------



## stylemepretty

Her legs look so short and stumpy.


----------



## Swanky

She had a baby recently, plus she's short. . .  she's said she has 14# to lose still I think {?}


----------



## AEGIS

yea that mom is nice bc i would have called her all kind of baby momma, go babysit your drunk baby daddy who never wants to be w/you and leave my kid the hell alone, don't wanna be a part of your crew, isn't your underage sister banging a grown man and one doesn't know the paternity of her father, go put a coat on North and im happy your daugher doesnt wear those whack Yeezus shirts to class skank.


----------



## Bentley1

I see she still hasn't showered.


----------



## Oryx816

AEGIS said:


> yea that mom is nice bc i would have called her all kind of baby momma, go babysit your drunk baby daddy who never wants to be w/you and leave my kid the hell alone, don't wanna be a part of your crew, isn't your underage sister banging a grown man and one doesn't know the paternity of her father, go put a coat on North and im happy your daugher doesnt wear those whack Yeezus shirts to class skank.







Bentley1 said:


> I see she still hasn't showered.




*roaring*


----------



## caitlin1214

Sarni said:


> What a nasty, mean thing she is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894146



If it were anyone else I'd say she was probably kidding and that she should probably save those jokes for people who know her and understand her humor, read: not post something like this publically.


The other two little girls in the photo look so sweet.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> yea that mom is nice bc i would have called her all kind of baby momma, go babysit your drunk baby daddy who never wants to be w/you and leave my kid the hell alone, don't wanna be a part of your crew, isn't your underage sister banging a grown man and one doesn't know the paternity of her father, go put a coat on North and im happy your daugher doesnt wear those whack Yeezus shirts to class skank.


----------



## bag-princess

stylemepretty said:


> Her legs look so short and stumpy.




well......yea.   she is knee-high to a garden gnome.



AEGIS said:


> yea that mom is nice bc i would have called her all kind of baby momma, go babysit your drunk baby daddy who never wants to be w/you and leave my kid the hell alone, don't wanna be a part of your crew, isn't your underage sister banging a grown man and one doesn't know the paternity of her father, go put a coat on North and im happy your daugher doesnt wear those whack Yeezus shirts to class skank.





:worthy:


----------



## Sasha2012

On Saturday afternoon Khloe Kardashian, her sisters Kim Kardashian and Kylie Jenner and niece North West were involved in a car crash in Montana. 

But showing that the show must always go on for the Kardashians, their sibling Kourtney and her partner Scott Disick, rallied for a nightclub appearance in Las Vegas later that night.

The pair put on an affectionate showing for their night out, with Kourtney, 35, cuddling up to the 31-year-old father of her three children, Mason, five, Penelope, three and two-month-old Reign. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...escaped-unharmed-car-crash.html#ixzz3SUkcmsxq


----------



## Oryx816

He looks rough.


----------



## amoxie92

This whole group makes me sad. What a disaster.


----------



## zaara10

AEGIS said:


> yea that mom is nice bc i would have called her all kind of baby momma, go babysit your drunk baby daddy who never wants to be w/you and leave my kid the hell alone, don't wanna be a part of your crew, isn't your underage sister banging a grown man and one doesn't know the paternity of her father, go put a coat on North and im happy your daugher doesnt wear those whack Yeezus shirts to class skank.




Oh snap! Lol. I wouldn't have been so nice either, but I guess it's better to keep it classy like that mom did. And to think she has to deal w/ her face to face. I might have asked the teacher to remind her of the no photos rule.


----------



## Sasha2012

A day earlier she gave a moving tribute to her late father who would have turned 71 years old on Sunday.

And with his memory likely still weighing heavily on her heart, Kourtney Kardashian made it a no-frills night out grabbing dinner with her partner Scott Disick on Monday.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians reality star dressed head-to-toe in black and hid her post-baby body with a roomy black hoodie as she exited Marmalade Cafe in Calabasas, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tional-tribute-late-father.html#ixzz3SfqqU9Dq


----------



## Oryx816

^ how is this different from her usual "no frills" look?  
She utterly bores me.


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> ^ *how is this different from her usual "no frills" look*?
> She utterly bores me.





  exactly!!!   and yea she is quite boring.


----------



## Sasha2012

In Montana over the weekend.


via Daily Mail


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Huggy Bear called. He wants his outfit back.


----------



## charmesh

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Huggy Bear called. He wants his outfit back.


 That coat is looking like it is from the 1970s. Did she store it wrong? Or is it supposed to look like drooled on teddy bear?


----------



## Bentley1

She looks like a Pimp from the 80s.


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> She looks like a Pimp from the 80s.




True.  I am sooooo tired of the hats on her.  I sometimes wonder if she wears them so she doesn't have to do her hair, or worse, if  the bohemian look is a way to cover up that she doesn't shower.  She always looks grimy.  Again, she isn't even annoying like the rest of them, she is just a snooze fest.


----------



## shoegal

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Huggy Bear called. He wants his outfit back.




LOL! - he was the man!


----------



## Vlad

Mr Mickey of Paper Magazine on the infamous Break The Internet shoot.

Better late than never.


----------



## Sasha2012

Little Mason Disick was three when he got his first shot at skiing, but two-year-old Penelope is already finding her feet on the slopes.

Kourtney Kardashian - who's just had third child Reign with boyfriend Scott Disick - and her adorable brood were picture perfect on the slopes on Wednesday as they watched Penelope get off to a wobbly start during their annual break to snowy Montana.

Kitted out in full ski gear, Scott, 31, and 35-year-old Kourtney kept a watchful eye over the cute duo, looking proud as Mason flew off ahead of an apprehensive - and utterly adorable - Penelope.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nies-Penelope-Mason-slopes.html#ixzz3SmaAyAM9


----------



## Sasha2012

more pictures.

via Daily Mail


----------



## charmesh

Penelope always looks so annoyed. I LOVE it.


----------



## Sasha2012

He is accustomed to life in California and was, most recently, in Montana.

But, for the next 24 hours at least, reality TV star Scott Disick will be enjoying a very different climate - specifically, that in the north of England. 

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was seen landing at Manchester Airport on Wednesday afternoon ahead of a nightclub appearance in neighbouring city, Liverpool. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-north-west-nightclub-tour.html#ixzz3SukaKuda


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> Penelope always looks so annoyed. I LOVE it.




Lol, she does. I wrongly assumed she was a grumpy/cranky child, but on the show she is extremely sweet and affectionate. A very kind little girl.


----------



## Sasha2012

During a trip to the United Kingdom in 2012 he became a self-styled 'Lord'.

So it's only right that as Scott Disick partied in Liverpool on Thursday evening that he was presented with a handful of dollars branded with images of his face.

Taking part in a personal appearance at Kingdom Bar, the 31-year-old throw stacks of the fake notes in the air as he commanded the attention of all in attendance

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sed-dollars-Liverpool-club.html#ixzz3Sx9BdyfW


----------



## pukasonqo

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, she does. I wrongly assumed she was a grumpy/cranky child, but on the show she is extremely sweet and affectionate. A very kind little girl.




i don't watch the show but pen has the best expressions, like she really sees through the kartrashian krapola  (or so i like to think) and won't behave like a performing monkey grinning for the paps
fingers xssed that she, north and mason will grow up with different values to the rest of the koven (apologies to wiccans)


----------



## LavenderIce

pukasonqo said:


> i don't watch the show but pen has the best expressions, like she really sees through the kartrashian krapola  (or so i like to think) and won't behave like a performing monkey grinning for the paps
> *fingers xssed that she, north and mason will grow up with different values to the rest of the koven (apologies to wiccans)*



I really hope they stand a chance.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's just kick-started a nation-wide tour of the UK, travelling to nightclubs up and down the country.

But on Friday, Scott Disick decided to take a much-need night off from his constant partying with scantily-clad girls - a mere two days into his hectic 'work' schedule.

The 31-year-old decided to unwind by heading over to the Amanzi restaurant in Liverpool for dinner with a few close friends.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...head-dinner-pals-Liverpool.html#ixzz3T1EvltOO


----------



## zaara10

A tour of UK nightclubs? Doing what exactly? Smdh at the ppl showing up to see him!!!


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> A tour of UK nightclubs? Doing what exactly? Smdh at the ppl showing up to see him!!!





he has a very hectic 'work' schedule - partying with scantily-clad girls and throwing his fake money into the air!  no wonder he needs a break!


----------



## charmesh

If I were Scott I would be worried about the day Kourtney decides she has enough kids. He has no skills it seems & they throw the men who associate with their family under the bus when they are no longer needed.


----------



## zen1965

bag-princess said:


> he has a very hectic 'work' schedule - partying with scantily-clad girls and throwing his fake money into the air!  no wonder he needs a break!


----------



## dr.pepper

Those pics of him at the club look depressing.


----------



## bag-princess

dr.pepper said:


> Those pics of him at the club look depressing.




he doesn't seem that thrilled to be there.  i wondered if it ever got tired for him being the life of the party and all that goes with it.  maybe it is like other people - the money is good and they do it for that.  not because they enjoy it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her partner Scott Disick is busy party-hopping around the UK.

But on Saturday television personality Kourtney Kardashian, 35, didn't appear to be missing him too much as she took their two eldest children to a birthday party.

The mother-of-three was seen smiling as she toted her two-year-old daughter Penelope to the indoor trampoline park in Woodland Hills, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-playdate-Scott-parties-UK.html#ixzz3T6LgKFkN


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG Penelopes shoes!  

And what the Original Morticia Addams but not as pretty hell is going on in that picture?


----------



## Oryx816

Zzzzzzzz....


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Her partner Scott Disick is busy party-hopping around the UK.
> 
> But on Saturday television personality Kourtney Kardashian, 35, didn't appear to be missing him too much as she took their two eldest children to a birthday party.
> 
> The mother-of-three was seen smiling* as she toted *her two-year-old daughter Penelope to the indoor trampoline park in Woodland Hills, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-playdate-Scott-parties-UK.html#ixzz3T6LgKFkN






she toted!!

ullhair:one of my pet peeves - i can't stand it!!!


----------



## charmesh

Why are they acting like there isn't a nanny out of frame? And those little Valentino style shoes for girls have been floating around Instagram for a while. Moms like to use them for Mommy and Me photos for their human baby dolls.


----------



## bagsforme

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG Penelopes shoes!
> 
> And what the Original Morticia Addams but not as pretty hell is going on in that picture?



thats exactly what I said when I saw her shoes.  How freaking adorable.  I didn't know Valentino made baby shoes.  

Anyone try the Kardashian beauty line yet?  I may try the dry shampoo and conditioner.  The black seed oil sounds like its just like Moroccan oil.


----------



## charmesh

bagsforme said:


> thats exactly what I said when I saw her shoes.  How freaking adorable.  I didn't know Valentino made baby shoes.
> 
> Anyone try the Kardashian beauty line yet?  I may try the dry shampoo and conditioner.  The black seed oil sounds like its just like Moroccan oil.


Valentino doesn't make them. They are sold in Instagram boutiques.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian has taken to waist training with gusto as she tries to squeeze away the pregnancy bulges left over from baby number three.

On Monday, the eldest Kardashian sister - who gave birth to baby boy Reign in December - posted a photo on Instagram of herself wearing a tight pink and black waist-trainer.

The 35 year-old took a selfie as she posed in her clothes closet in an all-black workout ensemble and wearing the corset, before heading out to the gym for a more conventional workout.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aist-training-tight-corset.html#ixzz3THv5l0wa


----------



## MY2CENT

I think she is so hot she is definitely the only Kardashian that I really find so attractive, maybe just because she is a mom to her kids, or because she is not plastic looking with those stupid lips  her sister's think looks good.
Nanny or not I don't care she seems to just be her.


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


> she toted!!
> 
> ullhair:one of my pet peeves - i can't stand it!!!






would schlepped be any better?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Her partner Scott Disick is busy party-hopping around the UK.
> 
> But on Saturday television personality Kourtney Kardashian, 35, didn't appear to be missing him too much as she took their two eldest children to a birthday party.
> 
> The mother-of-three was seen smiling as she toted her two-year-old daughter Penelope to the indoor trampoline park in Woodland Hills, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-playdate-Scott-parties-UK.html#ixzz3T6LgKFkN



All three of them could use a comb to their heads.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian has taken to waist training with gusto as she tries to squeeze away the pregnancy bulges left over from baby number three.
> 
> On Monday, the eldest Kardashian sister - who gave birth to baby boy Reign in December - posted a photo on Instagram of herself wearing a tight pink and black waist-trainer.
> 
> The 35 year-old took a selfie as she posed in her clothes closet in an all-black workout ensemble and wearing the corset, before heading out to the gym for a more conventional workout.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aist-training-tight-corset.html#ixzz3THv5l0wa


I think this photo is about the ring on her finger. She usually doesn't pose like that. That whole photo looks art directed by Khloe and Kylie. Nobody is interested in her kids anymore so she has to do something to earn her keep, before they send her the way of Socks


----------



## LavenderIce

charmesh said:


> I think this photo is about the ring on her finger. She usually doesn't pose like that. That whole photo looks art directed by Khloe and Kylie. Nobody is interested in her kids anymore so she has to do something to earn her keep, before they send her the way of Socks



I didn't even notice the ring on her finger!  I am waiting for the day they all go by the way of Socks.


----------



## Bentley1

Why are her eyes crooked in the photo? Her left eye (facing us) is like half an inch lower Than her right eye. Her face looks puffy and distorted to me. And, per usual, she could use a shower.


----------



## Sasha2012

Since welcoming third child Reign Aston Disick on December 18, she has yet to share a photo of his face.

And on Monday, Kourtney Kardashian teased social media followers with a snap of a sleeping baby on her Instagram account.

But to the disappointment of many, the cute picture was just a flashback photo of the 35-year-old mother-of-three snuggling up to her firstborn son Mason.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-photo-firstborn-son-Mason.html#ixzz3TIZ2ERk5


----------



## Encore Hermes

Probably going to show him on the show. #ratings


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> Why are her eyes crooked in the photo? Her left eye (facing us) is like half an inch lower Than her right eye. Her face looks puffy and distorted to me. And, per usual, she could use a shower.




This.  Always grimy looking.  Grime on, Kourt!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Bentley1 said:


> Why are her eyes crooked in the photo? Her left eye (facing us) is like half an inch lower Than her right eye. Her face looks puffy and distorted to me. And, per usual, she could use a shower.



Wow, good call. I see that now. She also seems to have attempted to distort her image and ended up looking wonky. 

She looks like she needs a shower to me, too. For some reason I've never found Kourt attractive, facially. She's not pretty to me. Kim was.


----------



## Swanky

Her eyes just look swollen to me, not getting much sleep probably.


Love that sleeping baby photo


----------



## terebina786

I don't understand this waist training stuff. I bought one and I ended up looking bigger when I wore than when I didn't.


----------



## charmesh

terebina786 said:


> I don't understand this waist training stuff. I bought one and I ended up looking bigger when I wore than when I didn't.


I don't get why people don't call them what they are...girdles. And I love fajas and spanxs. But I am old enough to remember my grandmother girdles. Shapewear and waist trainers may not be bright white like the olden days but they are just girdles. 

And you probably didn't have one that was tight enough. You have to decide that breathing in a luxury for them to make you look slimmer.


----------



## terebina786

charmesh said:


> I don't get why people don't call them what they are...girdles. And I love fajas and spanxs. But I am old enough to remember my grandmother girdles. Shapewear and waist trainers may not be bright white like the olden days but they are just girdles.
> 
> And you probably didn't have one that was tight enough. You have to decide that breathing in a luxury for them to make you look slimmer.



LOL! That's what my friend said. She was like that is a girdle. Yeah I'm not about to go tighter, nor do I care. I could barely breathe in that thing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

All this #waistgang mess makes me  Most of these chicks are only doing it because it's trendy and they think it's a quick fix.


----------



## michie

^That! They still end up shaped like a box.


----------



## Bentley1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wow, good call. I see that now. She also seems to have attempted to distort her image and ended up looking wonky.
> 
> She looks like she needs a shower to me, too. For some reason I've never found Kourt attractive, facially. She's not pretty to me. Kim was.




Agree. I never found her pretty either. Kim was definitely the prettiest one by far, until she turned into an alien.


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> I don't get why people don't call them what they are...girdles. And I love fajas and spanxs. But I am old enough to remember my grandmother girdles. Shapewear and waist trainers may not be bright white like the olden days but they are just girdles.
> 
> And you probably didn't have one that was tight enough. You have to decide that breathing in a luxury for them to make you look slimmer.




LOL. That is what I thought as well, oh, look, they're wearing girdles. I guess the word is too "old fashioned" and companies are trying to re image a product that's been around forever.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian is a busy woman at home, caring for her two-month-old son Reign.

But the 35-year-old reality star took some time out to spend with her middle child, two-year-old Penelope, in Calabasas on Thursday. The mother of three was taking her only daughter to a dance class.

The casually dressed Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was upstaged by her little girl, who sported a tutu and silver crop top with matching shorts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tutu-silver-crop-way-class.html#ixzz3TYaR6G3d


----------



## charmesh

A silver lame crop top? Why?


----------



## charmesh

A silver lame crop top? Why? And why call the paps? She's already gotten in trouble at dance once.


----------



## Jikena

I haven't been here in a long time. Did you guys read an article about Kourtney wanting to grow apart from Kim and Khloe ? I'm not posting it because it's a french article but here's what it says : 

"Kourtney and Kim have argued over the past about Kim being too fake and that she [Kourtney] could also look like that if she'd go to all cosmetic surgeons.
Kourtney also disagrees on the way Kim educates North.
Since Kim married Kanye, Kourtney doesn't recognize her sister. She can't stand being with her. Kourtney is a woman who handles her kids. Unlike Kim, she is there for them and she doesn't show them off in front of cameras to show she is a good mother.
Khloe's behaviour is no better
She can't do anything with Khloe now because she became a whole different person. Her humbleness is gone. In a way, Khloe has become Kim, that's why they're BFF now. But Kourtney doesn't really have a problem with it since she's more focus on losing her post baby weight and her relationship with Scott."

I hope my translation isn't too bad by the way.


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian has taken to waist training with gusto as she tries to squeeze away the pregnancy bulges left over from baby number three.
> 
> On Monday, the eldest Kardashian sister - who gave birth to baby boy Reign in December - posted a photo on Instagram of herself wearing a tight pink and black waist-trainer.
> 
> The 35 year-old took a selfie as she posed in her clothes closet in an all-black workout ensemble and wearing the corset, before heading out to the gym for a more conventional workout.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aist-training-tight-corset.html#ixzz3THv5l0wa



What in the photoshop hell? Her eyes are uneven and her outline is so pixelated. Kourt just be real!


----------



## charmesh

Jikena said:


> I haven't been here in a long time. Did you guys read an article about Kourtney wanting to grow apart from Kim and Khloe ? I'm not posting it because it's a french article but here's what it says :
> 
> "Kourtney and Kim have argued over the past about Kim being too fake and that she [Kourtney] could also look like that if she'd go to all cosmetic surgeons.
> Kourtney also disagrees on the way Kim educates North.
> Since Kim married Kanye, Kourtney doesn't recognize her sister. She can't stand being with her. Kourtney is a woman who handles her kids. Unlike Kim, she is there for them and *she doesn't show them off in front of cameras to show she is a good mother*.
> Khloe's behaviour is no better
> She can't do anything with Khloe now because she became a whole different person. Her humbleness is gone. In a way, Khloe has become Kim, that's why they're BFF now. But Kourtney doesn't really have a problem with it since she's more focus on losing her post baby weight and her relationship with Scott."
> 
> I hope my translation isn't too bad by the way.


This is a lie. She used to parade them for the cameras until North was born, but nobody really cares about them now. Her whole role on the show is to be the "down to Earth" mom. If she didn't have that PMK would send her the way of Socks.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian has desperately been trying to get back her pre-pregnancy figure since giving birth to son Reign in December.

When she stepped out with her eldest child Mason on Friday afternoon, the reality star proved she's already well on her way to achieving that goal.

The 35-year-old looked in fantastic shape as she showed off her slim, toned pins in a pair of skintight leggings while strolling around with her little boy in Calabasas.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ggings-afternoon-son-Mason.html#ixzz3TilApMDC


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian has desperately been trying to get back her pre-pregnancy figure since giving birth to son Reign in December.
> 
> When she stepped out with her eldest child Mason on Friday afternoon, the reality star proved she's already well on her way to achieving that goal.
> 
> The 35-year-old looked in fantastic shape as she showed off her slim, toned pins in a pair of skintight leggings while strolling around with her little boy in Calabasas.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ggings-afternoon-son-Mason.html#ixzz3TilApMDC



Is she getting booty shots too? Really hope that's baby weight.


----------



## labelwhore04

charmesh said:


> Is she getting booty shots too? Really hope that's baby weight.



She's always had a plump behind, it looks the same to me.


----------



## stylemepretty

Is she not wearing underwear?


----------



## Jikena

My post was deleted because I didn't give any source for my information. I'm reposting it with the link. It's a French link though, I've searched but couldn't find one in English. I guess the link can be translated in English. I'm sorry if this is wrong again. :/ I just really wanted opinion on this.

http://www.public.fr/News/Kourtney-...distances-avec-ses-saeurs-Khloe-et-Kim-696384

I haven't been here in a long time. Did you guys read an article about  Kourtney wanting to grow apart from Kim and Khloe ? Here's what it says : 

"Kourtney and Kim have argued over the past about Kim being too fake and  that she [Kourtney] could also look like that if she'd go to all  cosmetic surgeons.
Kourtney also disagrees on the way Kim educates North.
Since Kim married Kanye, Kourtney doesn't recognize her sister. She  can't stand being with her. Kourtney is a woman who handles her kids.  Unlike Kim, she is there for them and she doesn't show them off in front  of cameras to show she is a good mother.
Khloe's behaviour is no better
She can't do anything with Khloe now because she became a whole  different person. Her humbleness is gone. In a way, Khloe has become  Kim, that's why they're BFF now. But Kourtney doesn't really have a  problem with it since she's more focus on losing her post baby weight  and her relationship with Scott."

I hope my translation isn't too bad by the way.


----------



## Oryx816

Jikena said:


> My post was deleted because I didn't give any source for my information. I'm reposting it with the link. It's a French link though, I've searched but couldn't find one in English. I guess the link can be translated in English. I'm sorry if this is wrong again. :/ I just really wanted opinion on this.
> 
> http://www.public.fr/News/Kourtney-...distances-avec-ses-saeurs-Khloe-et-Kim-696384
> 
> I haven't been here in a long time. Did you guys read an article about  Kourtney wanting to grow apart from Kim and Khloe ? Here's what it says :
> 
> "Kourtney and Kim have argued over the past about Kim being too fake and  that she [Kourtney] could also look like that if she'd go to all  cosmetic surgeons.
> Kourtney also disagrees on the way Kim educates North.
> Since Kim married Kanye, Kourtney doesn't recognize her sister. She  can't stand being with her. Kourtney is a woman who handles her kids.  Unlike Kim, she is there for them and she doesn't show them off in front  of cameras to show she is a good mother.
> Khloe's behaviour is no better
> She can't do anything with Khloe now because she became a whole  different person. Her humbleness is gone. In a way, Khloe has become  Kim, that's why they're BFF now. But Kourtney doesn't really have a  problem with it since she's more focus on losing her post baby weight  and her relationship with Scott."
> 
> I hope my translation isn't too bad by the way.




Good translation!  Thanks for the insightful article!


----------



## Swanky

Just so you know, nothing was deleted 



Jikena said:


> I haven't been here in a long time. Did you guys read an article about Kourtney wanting to grow apart from Kim and Khloe ? I'm not posting it because it's a french article but here's what it says :
> 
> "Kourtney and Kim have argued over the past about Kim being too fake and that she [Kourtney] could also look like that if she'd go to all cosmetic surgeons.
> Kourtney also disagrees on the way Kim educates North.
> Since Kim married Kanye, Kourtney doesn't recognize her sister. She can't stand being with her. Kourtney is a woman who handles her kids. Unlike Kim, she is there for them and she doesn't show them off in front of cameras to show she is a good mother.
> Khloe's behaviour is no better
> She can't do anything with Khloe now because she became a whole different person. Her humbleness is gone. In a way, Khloe has become Kim, that's why they're BFF now. But Kourtney doesn't really have a problem with it since she's more focus on losing her post baby weight and her relationship with Scott."
> 
> I hope my translation isn't too bad by the way.





Jikena said:


> My post was deleted because I didn't give any source for my information. I'm reposting it with the link. It's a French link though, I've searched but couldn't find one in English. I guess the link can be translated in English. I'm sorry if this is wrong again. :/ I just really wanted opinion on this.
> 
> http://www.public.fr/News/Kourtney-...distances-avec-ses-saeurs-Khloe-et-Kim-696384
> 
> I haven't been here in a long time. Did you guys read an article about  Kourtney wanting to grow apart from Kim and Khloe ? Here's what it says :
> 
> "Kourtney and Kim have argued over the past about Kim being too fake and  that she [Kourtney] could also look like that if she'd go to all  cosmetic surgeons.
> Kourtney also disagrees on the way Kim educates North.
> Since Kim married Kanye, Kourtney doesn't recognize her sister. She  can't stand being with her. Kourtney is a woman who handles her kids.  Unlike Kim, she is there for them and she doesn't show them off in front  of cameras to show she is a good mother.
> Khloe's behaviour is no better
> She can't do anything with Khloe now because she became a whole  different person. Her humbleness is gone. In a way, Khloe has become  Kim, that's why they're BFF now. But Kourtney doesn't really have a  problem with it since she's more focus on losing her post baby weight  and her relationship with Scott."
> 
> I hope my translation isn't too bad by the way.


----------



## Sasha2012

He abruptly cancelled a string of club appearances in the UK earlier in the week.

And on Saturday, Scott Disick was seen landing back in the States at Los Angeles International airport, during which a previously scheduled hosting gig was continuing on without him.

The 31-year-old reality star - self-dubbed Lord Disick - left many fans and business partners across the pond disappointed after he 'cancelled plans at the last minute with no valid reason.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iple-club-appearances-pond.html#ixzz3Tlpeov9R


----------



## Jikena

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just so you know, nothing was deleted



Ohh right. I had received a notification saying that it got deleted due to... *go check* Oops, it just got edited, not deleted, indeed. ush: Sorry about that.


----------



## Swanky

He looks older than 31


----------



## redney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He looks older than 31



Definitely! I'd put him in his late 40s.


----------



## starrysky

Since he's back home, guess we'll soon see some staged family outing pics.


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He looks older than 31



That's what drinking, smoking and partying all the time does to you. Nothing will age you faster. I shudder to think what he's gonna look like at 40.


----------



## pukasonqo

do people actually pay to see this guy, what for?


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> ]That's what drinking, smoking and partying all the time does to you.[/B] Nothing will age you faster. I shudder to think what he's gonna look like at 40.





yes!   and i would bet money he did a little too much of that and that was the reason for " 'cancelled plans at the last minute with no valid reason.'"


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, I'm shocked every time I see his age. 31? He looks a decade older, easily. And who are these people who go to a club/event bc "Lord Disik"
Is attending for 5 mins. That's just sad and funny.


----------



## Sasha2012

He may think of himself as a Lord but Scott Disick seems to be much more at home away from the land of royalty - and paid obligations.

The 31-year-old was back home with partner Kourtney Kardashian on Monday after a rather turbulent few days in England.

No doubt with a lot to talk about, the couple headed to lunch in Beverly Hills, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ontroversial-visit-England.html#ixzz3U1943YdN


----------



## NYCBelle

pukasonqo said:


> do people actually pay to see this guy, what for?



Stans


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> He may think of himself as a Lord but Scott Disick seems to be much more at home away from the land of royalty - and paid obligations.
> 
> The 31-year-old was back home with partner Kourtney Kardashian on Monday after a rather turbulent few days in England.
> 
> No doubt with a lot to talk about, the couple headed to lunch in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ontroversial-visit-England.html#ixzz3U1943YdN



One of the sisters looking normal


----------



## poopsie

labelwhore04 said:


> That's what drinking, smoking and partying all the time does to you. Nothing will age you faster. I shudder to think what he's gonna look like at 40.




That depends. I rock and rolled all night and partied every day for about 30 years. At my 40th reunion 75% of the women there looked older than I did and I doubt it was because they partied harder. Menopause did more damage to me than smoking, booze and drugs ever did. No matter how much I diet and exercise that muscle tone isn't coming back and that belly isn't going away. :censor:


----------



## Sasha2012

Monday afternoon proved to be relaxing for Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick as they stepped out with their children in Los Angeles.

Dressed in matching plaid shirts and sunglasses, the couple treated youngsters Mason, five, and two-year-old Penelope to some new playthings from a local toy store after dining out a nearby bistro.

Kourtney, 35, teamed her loose fitting shirt with a pair of skinny jeans and on-trend ankle boots for the afternoon jaunt, during which she cradled her infant daughter.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-shambolic-UK-club-tour.html#ixzz3U78NmxJY


----------



## charmesh

I guess they are back to their staged photo ops. We all know that those two don't do anything interesting enough for the paps to follow them.

And somebody should tell the DailyFail that P is not an infant. She's just a few years from writing her tell all book.


----------



## zen1965

But what's up with their infant (Reign)??? No paper wanted to buy his first pics?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kourtney hit the jackpot on looks department in Scott and Scott hit the jackpot on Kourtney in money department.


----------



## Lounorada

I completely forgot that they had another kid...


----------



## Oryx816

Poor Mason with that sh*teous Yeezus shirt....did Kanye give these out as gag gifts on Xmas to the whole K klan?  I am tired of those Yeezus shirts on all of them.  Yawn.....


----------



## pursegrl12

They dress that child  so damn weird....why is he wearing pajama pants and a tshirt with a skeleton on it at 5-6 yrs old?!?! Nothing matches and it's never age appropriate...who lets theirs child out in public Looking like that??


----------



## Oryx816

pursegrl12 said:


> They dress that child  so damn weird....why is he wearing pajama pants and a tshirt with a skeleton on it at 5-6 yrs old?!?! Nothing matches and it's never age appropriate...who lets theirs child out in public Looking like that??




That is what I call "house clothes" stuff you wear to bum around the house but not to wear in public.  People should be comfortable but that isn't the same as being sloppy.  Kourt and her kids always look disheveled and unwashed.


----------



## bunnyr

Oryx816 said:


> That is what I call "house clothes" stuff you wear to bum around the house but not to wear in public.  People should be comfortable but that isn't the same as being sloppy.  Kourt and her kids always look disheveled and unwashed.




And greasy rattly hair...


----------



## labelwhore04

dangerouscurves said:


> Kourtney hit the jackpot on looks department in Scott and Scott hit the jackpot on Kourtney in money department.



Meh i don't find Scott that attractive. He looks MUCH better with the facial hair but still i always thought Kourt was always wayyy out of his league looks-wise. She was always really pretty, especially when she was younger. I never understood what she was doing with him, but now it seems obvious that its her personality that couldn't attract a quality man


----------



## charmesh

He almost always look like the kid of meth addicts. All that is missing is a dirty nose and bare feet


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> Meh i don't find Scott that attractive. He looks MUCH better with the facial hair but still i always thought Kourt was always wayyy out of his league looks-wise. She was always really pretty, especially when she was younger. I never understood what she was doing with him, but now it seems obvious that its her personality that couldn't attract a quality man


None of them can find a quality man, but at least the sisters find employed men. Even Kylie's perv is employed.


----------



## labelwhore04

charmesh said:


> None of them can find a quality man, but at least the sisters find employed men. Even Kylie's perv is employed.



Kendall is the only one with potential to find a decent guy, as long as she distances herself from her crazy family and continues down the path that she's on now.


----------



## AEGIS

they're just not a cute bunch.....


----------



## manpursefan

Why did they leave the third baby at home


----------



## manpursefan

dangerouscurves said:


> Kourtney hit the jackpot on looks department in Scott and Scott hit the jackpot on Kourtney in money department.


They're both above average looking IMO.


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> Poor Mason with that sh*teous Yeezus shirt....did Kanye give these out as gag gifts on Xmas to the whole K klan?  I am tired of those Yeezus shirts on all of them.  Yawn.....




i think kanye gives all the unsold merch to the kartrashians as xmas present, that might be a LOT of tees these poor kids are gonna be wearing and for a loooong time
i am not picking on mason but can that kid wear something else that are not leggings?


----------



## Suzie

poopsie said:


> That depends. I rock and rolled all night and partied every day for about 30 years. At my 40th reunion 75% of the women there looked older than I did and I doubt it was because they partied harder. Menopause did more damage to me than smoking, booze and drugs ever did. No matter how much I diet and exercise that muscle tone isn't coming back and that belly isn't going away. :censor:



You sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## pursegrl12

pukasonqo said:


> i think kanye gives all the unsold merch to the kartrashians as xmas present, that might be a LOT of tees these poor kids are gonna be wearing and for a loooong time
> i am not picking on mason but *can that kid wear something else that are not leggings*?



right?!?! My son is the same age, I don't think he's worn anything other than jeans or gym pants out in public his entire life. I get that not every 5 yr old boy dresses exactly the same but he's almost always in tight leggings. it's just weird.


----------



## guccimamma

my son would never be caught dead in leggings at that age. he didn't even like his baseball pants.

only leggings he wore were pajamas, we didn't go outside in them.


----------



## GTOFan

aegis said:


> they're just not a cute bunch.....



+1


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> I guess they are back to their staged photo ops. *We all know that those two don't do anything interesting enough for the paps to follow them.*
> 
> And somebody should tell the DailyFail that P is not an infant. She's just a few years from writing her tell all book.



exactly!!!  

tell all book!!




Oryx816 said:


> That is what I call "house clothes" stuff you wear to bum around the house but not to wear in public.  People should be comfortable but that isn't the same as being sloppy.  *Kourt and her kids always look disheveled and unwashed.*




yes!   that is exactly what we call it here in the south - house clothes!   the kind of things that you see on the "people of walmart" sites!   normal people would not DARE leave to go out in public in it!




labelwhore04 said:


> *Meh i don't find Scott that attractive. *He looks MUCH better with the facial hair but still i always thought Kourt was always wayyy out of his league looks-wise. She was always really pretty, especially when she was younger. I never understood what she was doing with him, but now it seems obvious that its her personality that couldn't attract a quality man





neither do i.   and i think a lot of that has to do with his funky attitude - thinking he is in royalty and should be addressed as such!


----------



## Sasha2012

While little Penelope regularly steals the spotlight just for being cute, it was her famous mother that caught many people's eyes on Thursday.

Kourtney Kardashian opted for a pair of see-through mesh leggings when she picked up her two-year-old daughter from dance class in Woodland Hills, California.

The 35-year-old mother-of-three showed off her fit post-baby figure in skintight trousers almost three months after welcoming baby Reign Aston Disick on December 14.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-class-daughter-Penelope.html#ixzz3UDBplNqn


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> While little Penelope regularly steals the spotlight just for being cute, it was her famous mother that caught many people's eyes on Thursday.
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian opted for a pair of see-through mesh leggings when she picked up her two-year-old daughter from dance class in Woodland Hills, California.
> 
> The 35-year-old mother-of-three showed off her fit post-baby figure in skintight trousers almost three months after welcoming baby Reign Aston Disick on December 14.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-class-daughter-Penelope.html#ixzz3UDBplNqn



What's so special? Looks like she just came from yoga. I guess maternity leave is over & she's back on the pap stroll. Somebody must be calling the photographers.


----------



## Sasha2012

They welcomed their third child in December, and as any parent knows, fitting in some couple time away from the children is tricky.

Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick were spotted heading for an adults-only lunch date at King's Fish House in the The Commons, Calabasas on Thursday.

Coordinating with Scott in a casual look, Kourtney showed off the effects of her post-baby work-out plan in jeans and a loose sweater.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ys-lunch-date-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3UJ1XgOij


----------



## charmesh

It must be so hard to find couple time when you have nannies & assistants


----------



## Lounorada

I find Scott completely repulsive, in looks and personality. I can't help but roll my eyes when I see pictures of him.


----------



## charmesh

lounorada said:


> i find scott completely repulsive, in looks and personality. I can't help but roll my eyes when i see pictures of him.



+1.


----------



## chowlover2

charmesh said:


> +1.



+2!


----------



## charmesh

chowlover2 said:


> +2!



Unemployed is not cute


----------



## zippie

AEGIS said:


> they're just not a cute bunch.....


 

Agree


----------



## chowlover2

charmesh said:


> Unemployed is not cute



Nor is being a hanger on! Is he even qualified to do anything? I doubt it!


----------



## labelwhore04

^It baffles my mind that a woman can be with a man who has absolutely no ambition to do anything in life.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

PMK needs to market these two as a cure for insomnia. 

It'd be the most effective cure on the market.


----------



## starrysky

labelwhore04 said:


> ^It baffles my mind that a woman can be with a man who has absolutely no ambition to do anything in life.



yeah. even though she's not married, she probably figures she's stuck with him now, with all their past history together and now 3 children.

i will always dislike scott for shoving money down that waiter's throat in las vegas. imo, that's not "oh i was young and foolish" behavior, it's just a horrible character flaw.


----------



## NYC Chicky

starrysky said:


> yeah. even though she's not married, she probably figures she's stuck with him now, with all their past history together and now 3 children.
> 
> i will always dislike scott for shoving money down that waiter's throat in las vegas. imo, that's not "oh i was young and foolish" behavior, it's just a horrible character flaw.




I agree thought it was disgusting - but later when seeing how much is scripted I wonder if that was scripted too...


----------



## Encore Hermes

^ I think anything filmed is scripted. 

Not a fan of scott but I don't think he is unemployed, he has a profession as a reality show actor which pays well.

If he had a 'job' it might conflict with the filming of the show which is #1 priority imo with the K brand.


----------



## labelwhore04

starrysky said:


> yeah. even though she's not married, she probably figures she's stuck with him now, with all their past history together and now 3 children.
> 
> i will always dislike scott for shoving money down that waiter's throat in las vegas. imo, that's not "oh i was young and foolish" behavior, it's just a horrible character flaw.



Yeah not to mention the fact that he's been cancelling club appearances lately and acting like a douche to the "fans" that paid for VIP tickets. That kind of behaviour just shows what kind of person someone is. Scott may be occasionally funny and entertaining but i don't think he's a nice person at all.


----------



## michie

Encore Hermes said:


> *^ I think anything filmed is scripted.
> *
> Not a fan of scott but I don't think he is unemployed, he has a profession as a reality show actor which pays well.
> 
> If he had a 'job' it might conflict with the filming of the show which is #1 priority imo with the K brand.



Of course it is. When you think about the fact that a whole camera crew has to get to these venues, set up and whatnot, how can you think these scenes are not scripted? These people are most definitely not just sitting around for 8 hrs waiting for some isht to candidly pop off lol.


----------



## Caz71

His voice is a turn off


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> ^It baffles my mind that a woman can be with a man who has absolutely no ambition to do anything in life.




thank you!!!  i just do not understand that either.





charmesh said:


> Unemployed is not cute




at.all!    and being a reality show star doesn't make "work" to me.   he would not even be that if kourt did not need his sperm on demand.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!!  i just do not understand that either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at.all!    and being a reality show star doesn't make "work" to me.   he would not even be that if kourt did not need his sperm on demand.




Not to mention he wasn't exactly employed before the show. He was living off his parents and now he's living off the Ks. When the show kicked off Scott's storyline for the longest time was that he was a lazy, shiftless  loser who had never worked and needed to get a job, etc. They started to lay off him once they had the first kid and shifted their focus on his partying.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Not to mention he wasn't exactly employed before the show. He was living off his parents and now he's living off the Ks. When the show kicked off *Scott's storyline for the longest time was that he was a lazy, shiftless  loser who had never worked and needed to get a job, etc.* They started to lay off him once they had the first kid and shifted their focus on his partying.





exactly!  

but now "he has a job"!  as if he is the new "hardest working man in showbiz"  NOPE!   he can't even bother to finish going to the places he is supposed to!


----------



## zaara10

Caz71 said:


> His voice is a turn off




Among other things. But yeah, his voice is irritating. I wouldn't be able to listen to that for too long. All the Ks voices are highly annoying to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

The day of Justin Bieber's Roast had at last arrived. 

And supporters Kendall Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian appeared to be stifling a giggle as they watched the model's good friend take the hot seat.

Kendall, 19, was serenely amused as she and her half-sister, 35, they took in the hottest show in town at Sony Pictures Studio in Los Angeles on Saturday, even when she herself became part of the joke

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...atch-Justin-Bieber-roasted.html#ixzz3UQteoooG


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtney looks good, her hair and makeup are nice at the JB Roast. 
She's the most natural and normal looking of all the sisters.


----------



## Swanky

She is looking good!


----------



## redney

She looks Omish. Wonder if Kimmie will send her an email about that.


----------



## zaara10

redney said:


> She looks Omish. Wonder if Kimmie will send her an email about that.



Ha, omish made its way over here!


----------



## Sasha2012

*Scott Disick -- Regular Club Appearances Suck ... I'm Doing Strip Clubs Now!*

Scott Disick has earned the nickname "The Lord" for pulling off this move ... he's graduated from doing plain ol' clothed club appearances ... to getting paid a fortune to show up at a strip club! 

Yes, instead of being the one to fork over the cash, Scott will actually be the one making it -- presumably not in wrinkled up singles. The "Keeping Up with the Kardashians" star will score $50,000 to headline at the Crazy Horse in Pompano Beach, Florida on April 25.
We're told the club will fly him out first class, put him up in a hotel suite, and pay for his meals at a restaurant that favors steak, not chicken wings.

This club is no stranger to reality stars -- they've got "Teen Mom" star Farrah Abraham headlining later this month.  

http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/15/scott-disick-strip-clubs-appearances-crazy-horse/#ixzz3UUWdmp9a


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^Classy


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> *Scott Disick -- Regular Club Appearances Suck ... I'm Doing Strip Clubs Now!*
> 
> Scott Disick has earned the nickname "The Lord" for pulling off this move ... he's graduated from doing plain ol' clothed club appearances ... to getting paid a fortune to show up at a strip club!
> 
> Yes, instead of being the one to fork over the cash, Scott will actually be the one making it -- presumably not in wrinkled up singles. The "Keeping Up with the Kardashians" star will score $50,000 to headline at the Crazy Horse in Pompano Beach, Florida on April 25.
> We're told the club will fly him out first class, put him up in a hotel suite, and pay for his meals at a restaurant that favors steak, not chicken wings.
> 
> This club is no stranger to reality stars -- they've got "Teen Mom" star Farrah Abraham headlining later this month.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/15/scott-disick-strip-clubs-appearances-crazy-horse/#ixzz3UUWdmp9a



Does the club think a bunch of men are going to show up for Scott? Or even women who like to hang out at strip clubs? Makes no sense


----------



## Encore Hermes

Latest 

SCOTT DISICK
GOES TO REHAB

after an insane, tequila-fueled weekend.
Disick checked into Rythmia Life Advancement Center in Costa Rica. He says, "I realize my issues are bigger than me and I'm ready to truly remedy this struggle I continue to battle."  
Scott was in Atlantic City over the weekend where he did multiple shots of tequila right out in the open. He then went on a rant onstage and ended the night at 8 AM, where he was stumbling in the hotel lobby without shoes. At 5 PM people went to his room to do a welfare check when he was MIA.
Scott has had multiple problems with alcohol and has vowed to maintain his sobriety, especially after his girlfriend Kourtney gave him an ultimatum.
As for his treatment, he says he is doing Iboga treatment, which involves roots from a small African tree that supposedly helps people battle addiction. 
As for the facility, Rythmia is located on a private estate offering a "luxurious world-class experience" including a five-star restaurant, full-service spa with mud bath, and fitness center.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3Ua0rMS2k


----------



## Bag*Snob

Sounds like a vacation without the family to me.


----------



## NYCBelle

Encore Hermes said:


> Latest
> 
> SCOTT DISICK
> GOES TO REHAB
> 
> after an insane, tequila-fueled weekend.
> Disick checked into Rythmia Life Advancement Center in Costa Rica. He says, "I realize my issues are bigger than me and I'm ready to truly remedy this struggle I continue to battle."
> Scott was in Atlantic City over the weekend where he did multiple shots of tequila right out in the open. He then went on a rant onstage and ended the night at 8 AM, where he was stumbling in the hotel lobby without shoes. At 5 PM people went to his room to do a welfare check when he was MIA.
> Scott has had multiple problems with alcohol and has vowed to maintain his sobriety, especially after his girlfriend Kourtney gave him an ultimatum.
> As for his treatment, he says he is doing Iboga treatment, which involves roots from a small African tree that supposedly helps people battle addiction.
> As for the facility, Rythmia is located on a private estate offering a "luxurious world-class experience" including a five-star restaurant, full-service spa with mud bath, and fitness center.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3Ua0rMS2k


 
 same song and dance


----------



## Antonia

Encore Hermes said:


> Latest
> 
> SCOTT DISICK
> GOES TO REHAB
> 
> after an insane, tequila-fueled weekend.
> Disick checked into Rythmia Life Advancement Center in Costa Rica. He says, "I realize my issues are bigger than me and I'm ready to truly remedy this struggle I continue to battle."
> Scott was in Atlantic City over the weekend where he did multiple shots of tequila right out in the open. He then went on a rant onstage and ended the night at 8 AM, where he was stumbling in the hotel lobby without shoes. At 5 PM people went to his room to do a welfare check when he was MIA.
> Scott has had multiple problems with alcohol and has vowed to maintain his sobriety, especially after his girlfriend Kourtney gave him an ultimatum.
> As for his treatment, he says he is doing Iboga treatment, which involves roots from a small African tree that supposedly helps people battle addiction.
> As for the facility, Rythmia is located on a private estate offering a "luxurious world-class experience" including a five-star restaurant, full-service spa with mud bath, and fitness center.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3Ua0rMS2k[/QUOTE]
> 
> He's really messed up.  Kourney must really love him because she has put up with so much!  I can't figure out any other reason why they are still together.


----------



## NYCBelle

Antonia said:


> Encore Hermes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest
> 
> SCOTT DISICK
> GOES TO REHAB
> 
> after an insane, tequila-fueled weekend.
> Disick checked into Rythmia Life Advancement Center in Costa Rica. He says, "I realize my issues are bigger than me and I'm ready to truly remedy this struggle I continue to battle."
> Scott was in Atlantic City over the weekend where he did multiple shots of tequila right out in the open. He then went on a rant onstage and ended the night at 8 AM, where he was stumbling in the hotel lobby without shoes. At 5 PM people went to his room to do a welfare check when he was MIA.
> Scott has had multiple problems with alcohol and has vowed to maintain his sobriety, especially after his girlfriend Kourtney gave him an ultimatum.
> As for his treatment, he says he is doing Iboga treatment, which involves roots from a small African tree that supposedly helps people battle addiction.
> As for the facility, Rythmia is located on a private estate offering a "luxurious world-class experience" including a five-star restaurant, full-service spa with mud bath, and fitness center.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3Ua0rMS2k[/QUOTE]
> 
> He's really messed up.  Kourney must really love him because she has put up with so much!  I can't figure out any other reason why they are still together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's for the kids and he has no one else in his life besides them and her. He's an only child and both parents are dead.
Click to expand...


----------



## Swanky

I've never heard of Iboga treament.


*Scott Disick* has just entered a rehab facility in Costa Rica after a tequila fueled weekend in Atlantic City, TMZ reports.
 I realize my issues are bigger than me and Im ready to truly remedy  this struggle I continue to battle, the 31-year-old reality star said  after checking into the Rythmia Life Advancement Center.
*Scott *reportedly was seen in Atlantic City doing  multiple shots out in the open and went on a rant on stage in front of a  crowd. He then ended his night at 8am. 
*Scott *will be doing Iboga treatment in treatment, which involves roots from a small African tree  that help heal and treat addictions.




http://www.justjared.com


ve never heard of Iboga treament.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I've never heard of Iboga treament.
> 
> 
> *Scott Disick* has just entered a rehab facility in Costa Rica after a tequila fueled weekend in Atlantic City, TMZ reports.
> I realize my issues are bigger than me and Im ready to truly remedy  this struggle I continue to battle, the 31-year-old reality star said  after checking into the Rythmia Life Advancement Center.
> *Scott *reportedly was seen in Atlantic City doing  multiple shots out in the open and went on a rant on stage in front of a  crowd. He then ended his night at 8am.
> *Scott *will be doing Iboga treatment in treatment, which involves roots from a small African tree  that help heal and treat addictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.justjared.com
> 
> 
> ve never heard of Iboga treament.



I'm not going to post the link to the center but this is what I read. 
It opened feb. 27
They do not believe addiction is a disease
co founded by a bwiti shaman, (10th generation) who is the chief flight guide
They have a 7 day treatment program ( 10, 14 and 21 day also available) 
Didn't see one MD listed of the three people profiled.


----------



## buzzytoes

I was wondering why he would go to Costa Rica for treatment - guess that is the only place to get a shaman in rehab. Sounds like just another plot in the storyline.


----------



## charmesh

I think it's a way to get press for the new season. Didn't a new season just start?


----------



## labelwhore04

I think Scotts drinking is the one thing that's real about this family. I don't believe it's just a storyline, he seems to really have a problem.


----------



## Barbora

A lot of wealthy kids go to Costa Rica to "rehab". It could be just another storyline.


----------



## Bentley1

Again? He just went to "rehab"
While they were filming the Hamptons show. Wash rinse repeat. So fake.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Again? He just went to "rehab"
> While they were filming the Hamptons show. *Wash rinse repeat. So fake*.




exactly!

rehabing in costa rica.  puh-lease!!


----------



## charmesh

Barbora said:


> A lot of wealthy kids go to Costa Rica to "rehab". It could be just another storyline.



But he's not a kid. He's a grown man with 3 kids.


----------



## Barbora

charmesh said:


> But he's not a kid. He's a grown man with 3 kids.




That's true, but does he act like one? All I'm saying is that there are facilities in Costa Rica where the wealthy send their kids (what I know of), however I'm pretty sure they're not the only ones there.


----------



## charmesh

Scott & Kourtney only have the two storylines: his drinking & the new baby they produce every other year. They have to do something or they will be sent the way of Socks. Kourtney is papped almost every day now that show is back on. You know PMK's office is arranging the photographers.


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> Scott & Kourtney only have the two storylines: his drinking & the new baby they produce every other year. They have to do something or they will be sent the way of Socks. Kourtney is papped almost every day now that show is back on. You know PMK's office is arranging the photographers.




And the problem is no one seems
To care about their baby enough to warrant a juicy storyline. And Scott's drinking drama, well I'd rather hear about socks' issues with binge eating then Scott's age old issues with alcohol.


----------



## starrysky

I just saw a Vice episode about Ibogaine treatment for heroin. They showed a guy in the throes of addiction and after a few days (and 1-2 nights of intense detox) he looked much better already. Almost a year later he was still clean. I think the resort was in Mexico.

I don't like Scott but I hope he soon gets the help he needs.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Scott really needs a new storyline.


----------



## starrysky

Ugh, never mind to my earlier comment. I saw on the "other site" a pic of Scott with the CEO/COO of the rehab facility by a helicopter, and a post about him getting paid to give the facility publicity. I thought his intent was sincere this time. Can these people ever do anything without being foul? smh.


----------



## michie

Wow. These ppl are so vile!


----------



## bag-princess

starrysky said:


> Ugh, never mind to my earlier comment. I saw on the "other site" a pic of Scott with the CEO/COO of the rehab facility by a helicopter, *and a post about him getting paid to give the facility publicity. *I thought his intent was sincere this time. Can these people ever do anything without being foul? smh.




they will do anything for money!!!  

he is going to be on a mini-vacay in costa rica. that is all!    like someone said - he and kourt only have two storylines.   his is that if he is not out boozing and partying then he is in rehab!


----------



## Swanky

He sounds like he was pretty trashed. . . 


 *Scott Disick Clubbed By Tequila Found Wandering Hotel*

 *         3/16/2015 11:45 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE




http://www.tmz.com/person/scott-disick/
*Scott Disick* was found stumbling around drunk the morning after a tequila-soaked club appearance in Atlantic City ... TMZ has learned.
 Talk about a long night ... according to hotel sources who were  dealing directly with Disick ... Scott was incoherently staggering  around the Harrah's lobby without his shoes at 8 AM Sunday, and had to  be escorted back to his room by a hotel supervisor.
 When Disick arrived at the club Saturday night he immediately grabbed  the mic from the DJ, and screamed London can suck his "d*** and balls."  Our hotel sources say he then proceeded to get trashed on tequila and  beer, and hosed down girls with champagne.
 Sunday morning hotel security was sent to check on him after he  missed his check-out time by 6 hours and multiple failed attempts to  reach him.
 The good news? He missed his flight, but still somehow managed to make an appearance in Chicago Sunday night.
 We reached out to Scott and his reps for comment ... but no word back.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3UeFgpac3


----------



## zaara10

^he's a wreck. Club appearances are not good idea for him given his problems w/ alcohol. Kourtney should be supportive & check him in to a real deal rehab center. He has 3 little kids he needs to think about.


----------



## Swanky

*IF * he has a problem, Kourt can't make him do anything...


----------



## AEGIS

so trashy


----------



## zaara10

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *IF * he has a problem, Kourt can't make him do anything...



True, but as his partner she could be more supportive toward him. She doesn't pay much attention to him or show him much affection & he acts out. He's a grown man but he's really immature. Doesn't help that he's surrounded by vain idiots.


----------



## Swanky

Do you have a VERY close loved one that's an addict?  
We have no idea what's really going on with him or how supportive she is in their real lives. But I can say from experience very few things are as frustrating. You can be supportive for a whole, until you see that it's not helpful ;(


----------



## labelwhore04

I read somewhere that the rehab is paying him to stay there


----------



## Encore Hermes

labelwhore04 said:


> I read somewhere that the rehab is paying him to stay there





This wont come as much of a surprise: Something the Kardashians are doing may not be completely authentic.

On Monday, Scott Disick, the boyfriend of Kourtney Kardashian and father of her three children, checked into the Rythmia Life Advancement Center rehab facility in Costa Rica.

But Confidenti@l is told his latest stint in treatment for substance abuse is really just another Kardashian endorsement deal.

*He is 100,000% getting paid (by the facility), said an insider. The rehab center even sent a press release about him.*

*Why would they do that if he was not getting paid? asked the source. They have to adhere to strict confidentiality.* Hes pulling down big dollars on this one. I heard mid-six figures.

friend of the reality star, whose youngest child with Kardashian was born in February, said *the family spoke with him on Monday and that he sounded totally fine, saying he was down there on business.*

In a statement released by the center on Monday, Disick said, I realize my issues are bigger than me and Im ready to truly remedy this struggle I continue to battle.

As Confidenti@l has reported, Disick had been dead-set on behaving himself at an appearance at Harrahs in Atlantic City over the weekend. But it didnt go quite as planned.
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-rehab-pricey-center-paying-article-1.2151444


----------



## Encore Hermes

From blind gossip 

Putting update ahead of article 

UPDATE!

*Charles Johnston, director of addiction treatment at Rythmia Life Advancement Center, just confessed that Scott Disick is an official paid celebrity spokesperson for Rythmia.*

InTouch Magazine will run the admission in their print addition available on newsstands tomorrow. Scott knows he needs help, but being paid for it is probably what motivated him the most.

From the article from blind gossip

Scott Disick did not choose Rythmia Life Advancement Center in Costa Rica because it is the best possible place for him to get sober. Scott Disick chose the facility because they are paying him and the Kardashian family to promote their facility.

scott disick kris jenner

The deal with was brokered by Kris Jenner. Kris is completely money-centered and has very strict rules for managing the family business. She does not allow the family to pay for anything when they can get it for free or get paid for using it. This applies to clothing, products, vacations and rehab!

*Kris Jenner spent weeks trying to negotiate a deal with high-end facilities (mostly in the Southern California area). However, all licensed and accredited facilities in the United States have strict operating procedures. NONE would comp Disicks stay, NONE would agree to acknowledge Disick as a patient, and NONE would agree to pay any money to be promoted by The Kardashians. Thus, Kris was forced to go with a non-U.S. facility to make a deal.*

When celebrities go to rehab, they do not announce where they are going, and their facility of choice does not announce that the celebrity is a patient. Celebrities (and their team) want their stay to be private, and a U.S. facility cannot legally violate patient confidentiality.

http://blindgossip.com/?p=70070#more-70070


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I have nothing to say but...UGH.


----------



## Sasha2012

With her youngest son just three months old, you might think Kourtney Kardashian would be enjoying maternity leave.

But with her long-term partner Scott Disick newly admitted to rehab, the mother-of-three has her hands full. 

Heading out on Tuesday she pushed youngest son Reign in stroller while Mason, five, rode on the roller board, and Penelope, two, was carried by an assistant. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rehab-hallucinogenic-drugs.html#ixzz3UgCzz3F9


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> With her youngest son just three months old, you might think Kourtney Kardashian would be enjoying maternity leave.
> 
> But with her long-term partner Scott Disick newly admitted to rehab, the mother-of-three has her hands full.
> 
> Heading out on Tuesday she pushed youngest son Reign in stroller while Mason, five, rode on the roller board, and Penelope, two, was carried by an assistant.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rehab-hallucinogenic-drugs.html#ixzz3UgCzz3F9



The love of your life and the father of your children goes to rehab & you post kissy face photos to Instagram? They could at least pretend that he was in rehab for something other than a check


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He does have an addiction though - they all do. To fame and media attention at any cost.


----------



## Lounorada

Penelope in the background looking like one of the Olsen twins.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> From blind gossip
> 
> Putting update ahead of article
> 
> UPDATE!
> 
> Charles Johnston, director of addiction treatment at Rythmia Life Advancement Center, just confessed that Scott Disick is an official paid celebrity spokesperson for Rythmia.
> 
> InTouch Magazine will run the admission in their print addition available on newsstands tomorrow. Scott knows he needs help, *but being paid for it is probably what motivated him the most.
> *





it's the family motto!!!   "anything for money!"


----------



## stylemepretty

Is she still holding hope that someone will offer her a magazine cover to show that baby's face in public?


----------



## clevercat

Encore Hermes said:


> From blind gossip
> 
> 
> 
> Putting update ahead of article
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE!
> 
> 
> 
> *Charles Johnston, director of addiction treatment at Rythmia Life Advancement Center, just confessed that Scott Disick is an official paid celebrity spokesperson for Rythmia.*
> 
> 
> 
> InTouch Magazine will run the admission in their print addition available on newsstands tomorrow. Scott knows he needs help, but being paid for it is probably what motivated him the most.
> 
> 
> 
> From the article from blind gossip
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Disick did not choose Rythmia Life Advancement Center in Costa Rica because it is the best possible place for him to get sober. Scott Disick chose the facility because they are paying him and the Kardashian family to promote their facility.
> 
> 
> 
> scott disick kris jenner
> 
> 
> 
> The deal with was brokered by Kris Jenner. Kris is completely money-centered and has very strict rules for managing the family business. She does not allow the family to pay for anything when they can get it for free or get paid for using it. This applies to clothing, products, vacations and rehab!
> 
> 
> 
> *Kris Jenner spent weeks trying to negotiate a deal with high-end facilities (mostly in the Southern California area). However, all licensed and accredited facilities in the United States have strict operating procedures. NONE would comp Disicks stay, NONE would agree to acknowledge Disick as a patient, and NONE would agree to pay any money to be promoted by The Kardashians. Thus, Kris was forced to go with a non-U.S. facility to make a deal.*
> 
> 
> 
> When celebrities go to rehab, they do not announce where they are going, and their facility of choice does not announce that the celebrity is a patient. Celebrities (and their team) want their stay to be private, and a U.S. facility cannot legally violate patient confidentiality.
> 
> 
> 
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=70070#more-70070




Such a vile family. I really have to stop reading these threads, I always feel I need a bath afterwards. They are foul beings.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bath? I need a Silkwood shower.


----------



## manpursefan

PMK is evil. For their kids' sake, Kourtney and Scott better move back to the Hamptons and ban PMK from their lives.


----------



## cmellicious

Love them!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her partner of almost a decade, Scott Disick, checked into rehab in Costa Rica earlier this week.

And mother-of-three Kourtney Kardashian already seems to be struggling.

On Thursday morning the 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked harried as she carried newborn son Reign in his car seat as daughter Penelope, aged two, darted off while in a Tarzana, California parking lot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-checks-Costa-Rican-rehab.html#ixzz3Urpawoc4


----------



## stylemepretty

Awwwwww P!!!


----------



## berrydiva

OMG her little dance outfit is so cute!


----------



## Bentley1

It's so hot in LA right now, wtf is Kourtney wearing in 85 degree weather.


----------



## Swanky

Those babies in tutus are precious!


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> It's so hot in LA right now, wtf is Kourtney wearing in 85 degree weather.


You guys need to send 10 degrees our way. Please and thank you. That would make such an awesome difference. I'm so sick of this damn cold.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> You guys need to send 10 degrees our way. Please and thank you. That would make such an awesome difference. I'm so sick of this damn cold.




Lol, You can have 30 of these degrees as far as I'm concerned. We had NO sort of winter here and dealing with a drought.  I'm not looking forward to heat for the next 8 months, but that's what we're in for. 
Hope you guys get some relief from the cold! Too much of anything becomes a PITA.


----------



## charmesh

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, You can have 30 of these degrees as far as I'm concerned. We had NO sort of winter here and dealing with a drought.  I'm not looking forward to heat for the next 8 months, but that's what we're in for.
> Hope you guys get some relief from the cold! Too much of anything becomes a PITA.



Did you here how the state only has enough water for a month? The drought is a mess.


----------



## labelwhore04

P looks nothing like Kourt or Scott IMO. She doesn't look like their kid lol. Mason looks like a mix of both of them. I wonder what the new little one looks like.


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> Did you here how the state only has enough water for a month? The drought is a mess.




Yes! Apparently, we will run out of water within a year, according to Nasa. Yet people complain when we get 2 hours of light rain in the dead of winter. It's getting bad over here. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




* sorry for being off topic. I will add that with all this continued heat out here, I'm sure the K's have all their heaviest/darkest clothing lined up and ready to go. They dress for summer in freezing NY and dress for winter In boiling hot LA. I question their sanity.


----------



## michie

labelwhore04 said:


> P looks nothing like Kourt or Scott IMO. She doesn't look like their kid lol. Mason looks like a mix of both of them. *I wonder what the new little one looks like.*



Too bad none of these mags are wondering...I'll just stop there.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bentley1 said:


> Yes! Apparently, we will run out of water within a year, according to Nasa. Yet people complain when we get 2 hours of light rain in the dead of winter. It's getting bad over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934032
> 
> 
> * sorry for being off topic. I will add that with all this continued heat out here, I'm sure the K's have all their heaviest/darkest clothing lined up and ready to go. They dress for summer in freezing NY and dress for winter In boiling hot LA. I question their sanity.



Better get the weather sorted out for when I visit in early July


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> Too bad none of these mags are wondering...I'll just stop there.




I can't!! [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Bentley1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Better get the weather sorted out for when I visit in early July




Oh nice, in time for the boiling triple temp heat of July!  [emoji6][emoji1]
At least in the summer, we're all prepared for summer weather. 90 degrees in February is just a bit much. 
The good thing is we have dry heat, so that helps. I'll pray for rain so you can shower in peace during your visit in July. [emoji97]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bentley1 said:


> Oh nice, in time for the boiling triple temp heat of July!  [emoji6][emoji1]
> At least in the summer, we're all prepared for summer weather. 90 degrees in February is just a bit much.
> The good thing is we have dry heat, so that helps. I'll pray for rain so you can shower in peace during your visit in July. [emoji97]



it's very similar to Sydney weather   I'm sure I'll acclimatise rapidly.


----------



## Bentley1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> it's very similar to Sydney weather   I'm sure I'll acclimatise rapidly.




Ooo, Sydney, beautiful! Ok, so then you're all set for dealing with all of our heat! [emoji1]


----------



## madeinnyc

michie said:


> Too bad none of these mags are wondering...I'll just stop there.




Lmao&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## pixiejenna

That is so disgusting that instead of getting Scott the help he needs they turn it into a profit. Let me tell ya if having 3 kids isn't enough to getting your to clean up your act whatever small payday he's getting from this deal isn't going to do it either.


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> Too bad none of these mags are wondering...I'll just stop there.



Yup. She's parading around the carrier to remind people she had a baby, everyone was forgetting. Maybe that will produce some magazine interest. (It won't). I bet the car seat is empty like Kim used to do & that is why she is carrying it and not Kanye.


----------



## anitalilac

It is interesting how she hides the baby but not her other kids when they were babies..And still nobody is interested, despite the shrouding in mystery...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sasha2012 said:


> Her partner of almost a decade, Scott Disick, checked into rehab in Costa Rica earlier this week.
> 
> And mother-of-three Kourtney Kardashian already seems to be struggling.
> 
> On Thursday morning the 35-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked harried as she carried newborn son Reign in his car seat as daughter Penelope, aged two, darted off while in a Tarzana, California parking lot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-checks-Costa-Rican-rehab.html#ixzz3Urpawoc4



Is there an actual baby in that car seat? I'm pretty strong and I still struggled carrying a car seat when my baby was in it. They are bulky and awkward then add a baby inside and FO GIT BOUT IT. So heavy especially a 3 month plus baby.


----------



## charmesh

meluvs2shop said:


> Is there an actual baby in that car seat? I'm pretty strong and I still struggled carrying a car seat when my baby was in it. They are bulky and awkward then add a baby inside and FO GIT BOUT IT. So heavy especially a 3 month plus baby.


And the Orbit carseats weigh a ton and a half.


----------



## Sassys

anitalilac said:


> It is interesting how she hides the baby but not her other kids when they were babies..And still nobody is interested, despite the shrouding in mystery...



She hid Penelope for awhile, until paps got a shot of her in Miami (when the blanket blew)


----------



## bag-princess

anitalilac said:


> It is interesting how she hides the baby but not her other kids when they were babies..And still nobody is interested, despite the shrouding in mystery...





yea and people keep posting "something must be wrong with her!"   well yea - but not what they think.  nobody is offering them the kind of $$$  they thought they would!!


----------



## zaara10

meluvs2shop said:


> Is there an actual baby in that car seat? I'm pretty strong and I still struggled carrying a car seat when my baby was in it. They are bulky and awkward then add a baby inside and FO GIT BOUT IT. So heavy especially a 3 month plus baby.




My son is 15 months old & if he falls asleep in it I still carry it from the car to the house! It's heavy but after 3 kids I'm used to it


----------



## dr.pepper

They all look cute getting the kids to dance! 

I like Kourt's blush duster, though it is too hot in LA atm. 

Tsk tsk @ Scott. I doubt he is getting help or cares to do so -- he just needs a check to feel less useless in general. He has no skills whatsoever and does not seem like the type of invest wisely, which I sure as BLANK hope they are doing since who knows what he'll be able to do for money 10 years from now.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Show of hands, anyone surprised? Anyone? Bueller? 

Will he still be the rehab celeb spokesperson? 

*Disick has decided he's too busy to stay locked down in rehab .*..

 we've learned he's bailing on the facility in Costa Rica. 
Sources close to Scott tell TMZ ... Disick had actually booked a flight Saturday to LA but he didn't get on the plane. Scott entered a rehab facility in Costa Rica last Monday, where he was undergoing an intensive therapy involving the African psychedelic shrub Iboga. 
Disick's people tell us he decided not to take that flight but will leave that facility Monday because he has too much business in LA to deal with. As for why he didn't get on the plane today, we're told he wanted to complete a full week of treatment before bailing. The normal length of treatment is three times that -- 21 days. 
Scott has the option to return for more treatment when he is ready. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/21/scott-disick-leaving-rehab-alcohol-abuse/#ixzz3V3zHavNc

I wouldn't be surprised if he left day after [Del] the endorsement check cleared[/del] he arrived.


----------



## shiny_things

Iboga is a drug normally used in some alternative rehabs for heroin detox. Just sayin'...


----------



## bag-princess

dr.pepper said:


> They all look cute getting the kids to dance!
> 
> I like Kourt's blush duster, though it is too hot in LA atm.
> 
> Tsk tsk @ Scott.* I doubt he is getting help or cares to do so -- he just needs a check to feel less useless in general. *He has no skills whatsoever and does not seem like the type of invest wisely, which I sure as BLANK hope they are doing since who knows what he'll be able to do for money 10 years from now.






he needs a check because i can't even imagine what it would be like depending on kourt to support him!   he would not have all those fancy sports cars and $$$ suits if she had to pay for it!!


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Show of hands, anyone surprised? Anyone? Bueller?
> 
> Will he still be the rehab celeb spokesperson?
> 
> *Disick has decided he's too busy to stay locked down in rehab .*..
> 
> we've learned he's bailing on the facility in Costa Rica.
> Sources close to Scott tell TMZ ... Disick had actually booked a flight Saturday to LA but he didn't get on the plane. Scott entered a rehab facility in Costa Rica last Monday, where he was undergoing an intensive therapy involving the African psychedelic shrub Iboga.
> Disick's people tell us he decided not to take that flight but will leave that facility Monday because he has too much business in LA to deal with. As for why he didn't get on the plane today, we're told he wanted to complete a full week of treatment before bailing. The normal length of treatment is three times that -- 21 days.
> Scott has the option to return for more treatment when he is ready.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/21/scott-disick-leaving-rehab-alcohol-abuse/#ixzz3V3zHavNc
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he left day after [Del] the endorsement check cleared[/del] he arrived.



What business could he possibly have in LA? His whole job is showing up places and collecting a check. Rehab has offered him a check so why not do the job you're paid to do. He is so lazy.

Or maybe this is the storyline. Kourt can threaten to leave him for not getting help. But she won't go anywhere. There aren't men lining up to be with them because of the kardashian kurse & she's going to need someone to get her pregnant next year.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They are both so effing boring and lazy I feel like they're sedated.


----------



## caramelize126

shiny_things said:


> Iboga is a drug normally used in some alternative rehabs for heroin detox. Just sayin'...




I wouldnt be surprised if he did have a heroin problem. Does anyone remember the tea from LSA a few months ago? Alot of talk about scott's issues with cocaine


----------



## starrysky

I think they're putting off his stay at rehab until the bad press from him getting paid blows over. What's he so busy doing back in LA? Please. And wouldn't he have cancelled work commitments for at least a while to plan for the recovery period?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/21/kourtney-kardashian-sia-get-ready-to-party-in-las-vegas/

Kourtney Kardashian hits the red carpet as she gets ready to host the Marquee Dayclub Season Preview on Saturday afternoon (March 21) in Las Vegas.

And, were offgirls trip! Vegas! Meet me @marqueelv #Marqueedayclub Today! Enroute!  Thanks @wheelsup8760 &#9992;&#65039;, the 35-year-old reality star tweeted earlier that day.


----------



## Midge S

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They are both so effing boring and lazy I feel like they're sedated.


  Great description.  Kourtney especially seems to be completely blank all the time.


----------



## michie

Animal print. Does that mean she's ready to start working again?


----------



## Lounorada

Oh Kourtney, that shade of pink is not your lip colour.


----------



## Bentley1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They are both so effing boring and lazy I feel like they're sedated.




Lol. Yes! [emoji106]


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They are both so effing boring and lazy I feel like they're sedated.








people have been saying for a long time they think kourt is on some kind of meds!!


----------



## Sasha2012

*kourtneykardash* It's about that time. #vegasbaby









*kourtneykardash* #brunettesonfleek #youcantsitwithus #vegasbaby








*kourtneykardash* After the show it's the after party






via instagram


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> *kourtneykardash* It's about that time. #vegasbaby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kourtneykardash* #brunettesonfleek #youcantsitwithus #vegasbaby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kourtneykardash* After the show it's the after party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



Nobody wants to sit with you Kourt.


----------



## lizmil

What the heck are those bottles? She's not pumping breastmilk is she?


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Midge S

Oh for cryin out loud...   yes yes, breasting feeding is natural /beautiful, whatever..


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think she's just pretending, since you know... her boobs aren't actually out.


----------



## charmesh

If she's hooked up to pumps why is there no milk in the bottles? And are her nipples really that low? I think she is trying to get people talking. The pumps don't even seem to be in contact with her breasts


----------



## charmesh

lanasyogamama said:


> I think she's just pretending, since you know... her boobs aren't actually out.



They don't have to be out. They make hands free holder bras


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> What the heck are those bottles? She's not pumping breastmilk is she?







lanasyogamama said:


> I think she's just pretending, since you know... her boobs aren't actually out.




She has on one of those hands free bustiers that they have at A Pea in the Pod.


----------



## manpursefan

She actually looks pretty and fresh in those Vegas pics but why is wearing a robe? :weird:


----------



## manpursefan

lizmil said:


> What the heck are those bottles? She's not pumping breastmilk is she?


:lolots:


----------



## Jikena

Kim's comment in KUWTK "I bought her a f*cking career" was directed to  Kourtney because she refused to be in Kim's game. Kourtney is sooo  annoying. Kim asked her if she would agree to be in her game. Khloe said  yes right away. But Kourtney asked "will I get paid ?" and when Kim  said no, she refused. Then Kim came to her and said "why do you refuse  to be in my game ? it's just a favour I'm asking you" and Kourt said  "You didn't ask it as a favouuur (with her annoying voice huh), it's not  about being paid or not, it's just that you didn't ask it as a  favouur". Kourtney keeps saying that. Kris and Kim called her and asked  "what do you want to accept to be in the game ?" and she said "you  didn't ask it as a favouuur". B*tch is mad she's not getting paid for  it. xD I can't stand Kourtney.


----------



## B. Jara

charmesh said:


> If she's hooked up to pumps why is there no milk in the bottles? And are her nipples really that low? I think she is trying to get people talking. The pumps don't even seem to be in contact with her breasts




It's a pumping bustier. If you look closely, there is a bit of 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
milk in the bottles. She probably had just started.


----------



## manpursefan

Jikena said:


> Kim's comment in KUWTK "I bought her a f*cking career" was directed to  Kourtney because she refused to be in Kim's game. Kourtney is sooo  annoying. Kim asked her if she would agree to be in her game. Khloe said  yes right away. But Kourtney asked "will I get paid ?" and when Kim  said no, she refused. Then Kim came to her and said "why do you refuse  to be in my game ? it's just a favour I'm asking you" and Kourt said  "You didn't ask it as a favouuur (with her annoying voice huh), it's not  about being paid or not, it's just that you didn't ask it as a  favouur". Kourtney keeps saying that. Kris and Kim called her and asked  "what do you want to accept to be in the game ?" and she said "you  didn't ask it as a favouuur". B*tch is mad she's not getting paid for  it. xD I can't stand Kourtney.


She inherited PMK's greedy personality. She's actually one of the producers of the show now, following PMK's footsteps.


----------



## bag-princess

manpursefan said:


> She inherited PMK's greedy personality. She's actually one of the producers of the show now, following PMK's footsteps.





and this is the one that people are always saying is the "sane" one of the family and not like the others!    she is just as disgusting as the rest of them.


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> and this is the one that people are always saying is the "sane" one of the family and not like the others!    she is just as disgusting as the rest of them.



I find her worse than the others. They are what they are. They know it & we know it. Kourt just seems like she is psychopathic fake. And her baby daddy too.


----------



## manpursefan

bag-princess said:


> and this is the one that people are always saying is the "sane" one of the family and not like the others!    she is just as disgusting as the rest of them.


I think Kourtney's the only greedy Kardashian, besides PMK. Kylie and Kim are attention whores, a trait they also inherited from PMK  But I genuinely think they care more about being a THOT than having lots of money. Kourtney, on the other hand, isn't a THOT. Kendall seems pretty grounded, for now  I'm not sure if she inherited any of PMK's traits. Khloe is actually the nicest. She's the most family-oriented among the sisters. She really cares about Rob and she defends her sisters from haters like Amber Rose. I also think that without Khloe, the sisters would be fighting all the time, like Khloe is the mediator. Unfortunately for Khloe, people always say that she's the ugliest sister and I think she has self-esteem/self-image issues because of this. Hence, the butt pads and cosmetic procedures.


----------



## janie2002

I don't see anythign wrong with charging KIm's company to use her charcter. It was reported Kim made millions off her game, so now by adding her sisters it will draw more paying customrs of bring some of them back if they stopped playing. Everyone charges for their likeness, why shouldnt she get paid for it. Kim didn't do the game for free just to make fans happy, it's all a business.


----------



## Jikena

Oh I didn't give the end of the conversation.
Eventually, Kim came to visit Kourt. Kourt was not very happy to see her. Then Kim said "I'm sorry I've asked like this. I'd like you to be in my game, as a favour. And the company will give you a fee". Kourtney was not angry at her anymore and told her "You did buy me a career ". Kim said "In the end it was about the money huh ? " "Nahh it wasnnn't"...


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourt is the greediest one, she's less of a famewhore but much more greedy. Shes the type of person that wont do anything unless shes getting paid for it.


----------



## Swanky

I don't blame her, lol!
If you're going to work for PMK damn well better be paid!


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> Kourt is the greediest one, she's less of a famewhore but much more greedy. Shes the type of person that wont do anything unless shes getting paid for it.





did she really send kim a cease and desist letter???  


i saw someone mention it on another site.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Man, eff a family favor. It stops being a 'favor' when you bring legally binding contracts into the situation. No longer is it a favor, it's business, and in business you are compensated for use of your image/likeness. Kourt has three mouths to feed, she shouldn't be doing ish for free. Kim is being paid handsomely for this game according to Bloomberg. I'm sure she could've arranged for Khloe and Kourt to be paid.


----------



## zaara10

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Man, eff a family favor. It stops being a 'favor' when you bring legally binding contracts into the situation...no longer is it a favor, it's business. Kourt has three mouths to feed, she shouldn't be doing ish for free. Kim is being paid handsomely for this game according to Bloomberg. I'm sure she could've arranged for Khloe and Kourt to be paid.



I agree. Kim's getting paid big bucks so the rest deserve a cut too if their faces are being used. It's just business.


----------



## manpursefan

bag-princess said:


> did she really send kim a cease and desist letter???
> 
> 
> i saw someone mention it on another site.


I'm not sure but I think I remember she did last season?


----------



## caitlin1214

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Man, eff a family favor. It stops being a 'favor' when you bring legally binding contracts into the situation. No longer is it a favor, it's business, and in business you are compensated for use of your image/likeness. Kourt has three mouths to feed, she shouldn't be doing ish for free. Kim is being paid handsomely for this game according to Bloomberg. I'm sure she could've arranged for Khloe and Kourt to be paid.



Agreed.

There should have been compensation and if she really didn't want to do it, her wishes should be respected.

If the situation were reversed and Kourtney asked her to do her a "favor" with no compensation, would Kim have been so quick to agree?


----------



## caitlin1214

Jikena said:


> Oh I didn't give the end of the conversation.
> Eventually, Kim came to visit Kourt. Kourt was not very happy to see her. Then Kim said "I'm sorry I've asked like this. I'd like you to be in my game, as a favour. And the company will give you a fee". Kourtney was not angry at her anymore and told her "You did buy me a career ". Kim said "In the end it was about the money huh ? " "Nahh it wasnnn't"...



She came to apologize by barging into her house and taking one of her cookies without asking.


I know they barge in and out of each other's houses all the time but you would think that if there's an apology to be made, the wrong doer should knock first.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I believe the show is scripted 

Kourt probably said yes but that is boring and isn't going to fill 60 minutes. Show doesn't work without some drama. 
I would bet she is getting paid as well.  PMK has to get her 10%.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Encore Hermes said:


> I believe the show is scripted


 
100%


especially after the infamous Dubai reshoot pics surfaced....


----------



## Encore Hermes

Scott Disick's officially ditched rehab in Costa Rica ... so he can spend quality time at the local nightclubs.
Disick was spotted hanging near the bar in a club called Rouge on Saturday night. Sporting a black tee and ball cap ... Scott seemed like he was trying to keep a low profile -- but hanging with a big bodyguard in purple ain't exactly inconspicuous. 
Witnesses tell us he also hit up a spot called Vertigo.
TMZ broke the story ... Scott bailed on the Costa Rican rehab program after less than a week. He's coming back to the states, and already has club gigs booked back here. 





Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3VEnAHlgQ


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lord Dipsh*t strikes again.


----------



## BPC

labelwhore04 said:


> Kourt is the greediest one, she's less of a famewhore but much more greedy. Shes the type of person that wont do anything unless shes getting paid for it.



Can't stand her monotone voice, or lack of any personality-  but I think she's right.

I mean if you have a family of famewhores who'll do anything for a buck, why should you let them make money off of you? Hell, let her get paid.


----------



## dr.pepper

Kourt is hardly the greediest one! Do you think Kim OR PMK would have anything to do with this game if it weren't lining their pockets? Hell no! 

Adding Kourt and Khlo adds value to the game. Fans like them. I do think they could have their own game and do well. I have a feeling anyone who'd play Kim's and pay for upgrades would pay for Kourt and Khlo's and do the same. Kim isn't THAT special.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Man, eff a family favor. It stops being a 'favor' when you bring legally binding contracts into the situation. No longer is it a favor, it's business, and in business you are compensated for use of your image/likeness. Kourt has three mouths to feed, she shouldn't be doing ish for free. Kim is being paid handsomely for this game according to Bloomberg. I'm sure she could've arranged for Khloe and Kourt to be paid.




For real. Favors are for start up companies and struggling businesses; NOT for an app that was just posted all over as making millions. 

To me that's greedy of Kim. Family always wanting favors and hookups. FOH Kim.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I can't stand any of them but in this instance..I agree..Khloe should get paid for the use of her image.  

I don't watch the show and I always forget just how b*tchy and condescending Kim sounds when she talks to her family. That clip was pretty telling.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lord Dipsh*t strikes again.





   i love this!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> I believe the show is scripted
> 
> 
> 
> Kourt probably said yes but that is boring and isn't going to fill 60 minutes. Show doesn't work without some drama.
> 
> I would bet she is getting paid as well.  PMK has to get her 10%.




Lol, thank you. None of this ish is real. Every scene and storyline is scripted to death and the crappy "acting" makes it even more clear. Kourtney has a smirk on her face through every episode, even when she's supposed to be "mad."


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Man, eff a family favor. It stops being a 'favor' when you bring legally binding contracts into the situation. No longer is it a favor, it's business, and in business you are compensated for use of your image/likeness. Kourt has three mouths to feed, she shouldn't be doing ish for free. Kim is being paid handsomely for this game according to Bloomberg. I'm sure she could've arranged for Khloe and Kourt to be paid.



Right it's not like Kim is paying her.

And now Kylie and Kendall have a game where they're getting paid.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> I believe the show is scripted
> 
> Kourt probably said yes but that is boring and isn't going to fill 60 minutes. Show doesn't work without some drama.
> I would bet she is getting paid as well.  PMK has to get her 10%.



All these reality shows are scripted apparently. I have a friend who works in production on a few for VH1 and she's working on another for Bravo. She said they all have script writers and not one is unscripted.


----------



## bag-princess

Yahoo's Who Wore It Best

kourt march 21 - khloe 2011


----------



## stylemepretty

Kourtney's a good foot and a half too short to be wearing that. With all her $ why not have it tailored to fit?!


----------



## zaara10

stylemepretty said:


> Kourtney's a good foot and a half too short to be wearing that. With all her $ why not have it tailored to fit?!



Kourtney looks like a kid playing dress up in her mom's closet.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> Kourtney looks like a kid playing dress up in her mom's closet.





Yes!! She should have known it would not work for her!


----------



## *spoiled*

freespirit71 said:


> lord dipsh*t strikes again.



lmaoooooo


----------



## Sasha2012

He was seen clubbing over the weekend in Costa Rica right after a five day stint in rehab.

But on Tuesday Scott Disick was not only back in California, he was also seen taking care of two of his children - son Mason, aged five, and daughter Penelope, aged two (new son Reign was not pictured nor was his partner Kourtney Kardashian).

The 31-year-old reality star looked downcast as he left a sushi meal in Calabasas with the kids in tow.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ta-Rica-went-rehab-partied.html#ixzz3VQZCtIAm


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> He was seen clubbing over the weekend in Costa Rica right after a five day stint in rehab.
> 
> But on Tuesday Scott Disick was not only back in California, he was also seen taking care of two of his children - son Mason, aged five, and daughter Penelope, aged two (new son Reign was not pictured nor was his partner Kourtney Kardashian).
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star looked downcast as he left a sushi meal in Calabasas with the kids in tow.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ta-Rica-went-rehab-partied.html#ixzz3VQZCtIAm



I hope there is a nanny out of frame with shoes. It's nasty to take a child who walks to a restaurant barefoot.


----------



## Lounorada

I think that's the first time I've ever seen him carrying one of his kids.


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> He was seen clubbing over the weekend in Costa Rica right after a five day stint in rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> But on Tuesday Scott Disick was not only back in California, he was also seen taking care of two of his children - son Mason, aged five, and daughter Penelope, aged two (new son Reign was not pictured nor was his partner Kourtney Kardashian).
> 
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star looked downcast as he left a sushi meal in Calabasas with the kids in tow.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ta-Rica-went-rehab-partied.html#ixzz3VQZCtIAm




Where are Penelope's shoes???


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Tarzana, CA (March 26)


----------



## starrysky

Mason is so cute. He has always seemed like a happy child, always smiling.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

starrysky said:


> Mason is so cute. He has always seemed like a happy child, always smiling.



I agree, he's a cutie!


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick stepped out once again without his famous girlfriend as he ran errands in Beverly Hills on Friday after being called 'shady' by the Kardashian sisters this week.

It's been a difficult time for the partner of Kourtney Kardashian, who quit rehab after only four days last week. 

Scott was spotted out and about alone in Los Angeles wearing jeans and a plain black T-shirt on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-sisters-brand-shady.html#ixzz3Vj9Ucvru


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Calabasas. (March 28)


----------



## ByeKitty

Haha Mason is adorable!! In that last picture, both little girls look so grumpy...


----------



## Swanky

Cute she dressed her little fam alike


----------



## Eva1991

Love Kourtney's bag. Any ID? TIA!

I also like that she's wearing sensible shoes while carrying her child - unlike Kim who's always wearing high heels...


----------



## Lounorada

Eva1991 said:


> Love Kourtney's bag. Any ID? TIA!
> 
> I also like that she's wearing sensible shoes while carrying her child - unlike Kim who's always wearing high heels...


Givenchy 'Pandora' box bag
http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Min...amp;siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-5JH28uol7X3MB6F2PfA6tw


----------



## TheQuirkyHijabi

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Calabasas. (March 28)


Kourtney is such a good mom.  You can just tell that she's close to her kids, while igNori obviously has like no connection to Kimbo.

Although I adore Kourtney and believe she's probably a good parent, don't you think she's really let herself go?  I feel like she doesn't even try to look good anymore..


----------



## purseprincess32

Kourtney is a good Mom to her kids. I can't stand the Kardashians at all but the only one that is somewhat normal or at least cares about her kids is Kourtney.


----------



## charmesh

Don't fall for the okie doke. Even Kourtney usually has a nanny hidden just off frame. Notice that nobody in those pictures has a diaper bag. And Penelope is still at the age that she needs crap like sippy cups and dolls that can't fit in that little backpack, and Mason's backpack looks pretty empty. Little kids aren't going to tote all the heavy stuff they need. There was a huge discussion about it in Kim's thread.

 I do give her credit. At least it's the same nanny not a revolving parade of nannies.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Having a nanny doesn't make you less of a mother. Kourtney's children always look comfortable around her and she seems to be fairly involved, nanny or not. There is nothing wrong with having a little help.


----------



## charmesh

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Having a nanny doesn't make you less of a mother. Kourtney's children always look comfortable around her and she seems to be fairly involved, nanny or not. There is nothing wrong with having a little help.



I'm not saying there is anything wrong with help. I've had my mother or grandma with me since I've had children all but about a dozen nights. I'm a firm believer in it takes a village, family or hired. But Kourtney isn't the sainted mom people make her out to be just because her kids like her( and even North is smiling more these days, so maybe she's learned to pity her mother). She has parade those kids for the cameras  since the minute they were born. That can't be emotionally healthy. Look at how most child stars turn out. Heck, look how Kylie turned out.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> I'm not saying there is anything wrong with help. I've had my mother or grandma with me since I've had children all but about a dozen nights. I'm a firm believer in it takes a village, family or hired. *But Kourtney isn't the sainted mom people make her out to be just because her kids like her( and even North is smiling more these days, so maybe she's learned to pity her mother).* She has parade those kids for the cameras  since the minute they were born. That can't be emotionally healthy. Look at how most child stars turn out. Heck, look how Kylie turned out.





ITA!!!  people here have even pointed her nanny out in photo's trying to hang back out of the frame so that it looks like once again kourt is out with the kids all on her own.


----------



## maudlin18

I feel like I NEVER see Penelope actually walking. Same when Kourtney first had Mason--he was carried everywhere. I'm no parent but your child has legs, let them walk, LOL.


----------



## Eva1991

Lounorada said:


> Givenchy 'Pandora' box bag
> http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Mini-Pandora-Box-Crossbody-503363682.html?utm_source=Hy3bqNL2jtQ&utm_medium=affiliate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-5JH28uol7X3MB6F2PfA6tw



Thanks


----------



## zaara10

maudlin18 said:


> I feel like I NEVER see Penelope actually walking. Same when Kourtney first had Mason--he was carried everywhere. I'm no parent but your child has legs, let them walk, LOL.




Some kids need to be held bc they like to run off, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

maudlin18 said:


> I feel like I NEVER see Penelope actually walking. Same when Kourtney first had Mason--he was carried everywhere. I'm no parent but your child has legs, let them walk, LOL.




Suspect it's for safety reason given the paps being around. Plenty of celebs do the same.


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> Suspect it's for safety reason given the paps being around. Plenty of celebs do the same.


If anything having the paps around makes the kids safer. Who's going to grab them with 20 cameras around? And if it is to comfort the child, just don't call the paparazzi? I'm not saying that all celebrities are doing it, but what about the celebrity kids who go about their lives without being photographed. I think toddlers are being carried so that the parents look hands on.


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> If anything having the paps around makes the kids safer. Who's going to grab them with 20 cameras around? And if it is to comfort the child, just don't call the paparazzi? I'm not saying that all celebrities are doing it, but what about the celebrity kids who go about their lives without being photographed. I think toddlers are being carried so that the parents look hands on.




I wasn't thinking someone grabbing the kid as much as the kid getting caught up in the pap mob. But you're right, if they stop calling them they'd have no problem. In the events where they do just show up, I can imagine it being a frightening experience for a child.


----------



## ByeKitty

maudlin18 said:


> I feel like I NEVER see Penelope actually walking. Same when Kourtney first had Mason--he was carried everywhere. I'm no parent but your child has legs, let them walk, LOL.



In some African cultures parents carry their children on their backs until they're about three... And although they start walking a bit later than American children (or Japanese! there, parents move their babies legs in walking motions from a very young age, these kids are even younger when they learn how to walk) these kids end up perfectly fine! I can imagine wanting to carry your kid when swarmed by paparazzi.


----------



## Swanky

I would absolutely carry mine


----------



## shaurin

I think it a practical thing too.  Kids walk much more slowly than their parents and get very distracted (ohhh, look at that piece of trash on the ground, I need to pick it up).  So, letting them down to walk would just prolong the period that they are being bombarded by strangers snapping photos of them and yelling things.  I would totally carry mine if there were a bunch of paps around to minimize the time they were exposed to that.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I work(ed) with toddlers for about 2 years and I always wanted to carry them. They weren't eeven my kiddos! Some people just like to snuggle their kids. Nothing wrong.


----------



## charmesh

But they wouldn't be bombarded if they weren't calling the cameras in the first place. Think of the much more famous children that go about their daily lives without cameras in their faces


----------



## berrydiva

shaurin said:


> I think it a practical thing too.  Kids walk much more slowly than their parents and get very distracted (ohhh, look at that piece of trash on the ground, I need to pick it up).




Your comment reminds me of this Misha Collins video where it take 2 hours to get to the store with his toddler.


----------



## shaurin

berrydiva said:


> Your comment reminds me of this Misha Collins video where it take 2 hours to get to the store with his toddler.





Oh my gosh this is my life right now.  Although I have two of them!  The taking off of the shoes, the weird staring at people.  It takes forever to do anything.  I love Misha Collins in supernatural!


----------



## *spoiled*

charmesh said:


> But they wouldn't be bombarded if they weren't calling the cameras in the first place. Think of the much more famous children that go about their daily lives without cameras in their faces



everyone doesn't call the paps though... and what other celeb kids in the California area don't carry their kids?  Halle carried Nahla forever, VB used to carry her kids, Bey and Jay carry Blue most times.


----------



## Swanky

Doesn't matter if they call them or not on whether the kids should be carried IMO. It's safer.


----------



## charmesh

*spoiled* said:


> everyone doesn't call the paps though... and what other celeb kids in the California area don't carry their kids?  Halle carried Nahla forever, VB used to carry her kids, Bey and Jay carry Blue most times.



But Kourtney isn't that level of celebrity.  Maybe Kim but not Kourtney. How do you explain that  the paparazzi find them almost everywhere & are already there and set up.


----------



## *spoiled*

charmesh said:


> But Kourtney isn't that level of celebrity.  Maybe Kim but not Kourtney. How do you explain that  the paparazzi find them almost everywhere & are already there and set up.



I think Kourt is a walking storyline with Scott.  He's a disaster waiting to happen and the paps always think there is a chance that Kourt could be with Kim.  Now trust me, I'm not saying that they have never called the paps!  I'm saying that her holding her children for whatever reason is ok to me.


----------



## *spoiled*

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Doesn't matter if they call them or not on whether the kids should be carried IMO. It's safer.




agreed.  And putting safety aside, they are her kids.  LOL  It's not like they are 15 and she's giving them piggy back rides. They are still babies.


----------



## pukasonqo

when DD was penelope's age it was easier to carry her ( she was tiny) than spending the whole walk either chasing her or trying not to blew a fuse because she had to explore everything...and yup, I didn't want to restrain her natural curiosity, etc
as kourt karrying her kids? i am ok with it, plus  not my cirkus, not my monkeys


----------



## charmesh

*spoiled* said:


> I think Kourt is a walking storyline with Scott.  He's a disaster waiting to happen and the paps always think there is a chance that Kourt could be with Kim.  Now trust me, I'm not saying that they have never called the paps!  I'm saying that her holding her children for whatever reason is ok to me.



Holding a toddler is the fastest way to travel. But I was just saying that it's not a way of comforting Penelope. The family takes away the children's right to privacy as a way to expand the family empire. But the kids and Scott's drunkedness are the only storyline that Kourt has.


----------



## Sasha2012

She welcomed her third child, son Reign, into the world three months ago.

And Kourtney Kardashian was reflecting on her own childhood on Tuesday.

The 35-year-old shared a photo to Instagram which showed her as a baby with mother Kris Jenner and late father Robert Kardashian, along with the caption: 'My and my ultra chic parents.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Jenner-late-father-Robert.html#ixzz3W1pE21oj


----------



## dr.pepper

Beautiful pics!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Look at Kris and her original face. Cute pics.


----------



## pixiejenna

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Look at Kris and her original face. Cute pics.



Wow Kendall really looks like her original face.


----------



## Bentley1

Cute photos. I love old family pics.


----------



## michie

Wow. Rob, Sr...Kris is...IDK. How do you look your daughter in the face, the same face that wasn't good enough for you, and encourage her?


----------



## Swanky

Adorable old pics!


----------



## .pursefiend.

do we know what the newest kid looks like yet?


----------



## charmesh

.pursefiend. said:


> do we know what the newest kid looks like yet?


No. I think she is still holding on to the dream that she will get a check for the big reveal.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> No. I think she is still holding on to the dream that she will get a check for the big reveal.




  i wonder how many times kris has been told "no thanks!"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pixiejenna said:


> Wow Kendall really looks like her original face.



I see it a bits of Kris in all her daughters but Kendall def looks the most like her.


----------



## TMD

So Kourtney shared on her Facebook and Instagram this cute pic of Reign


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He's adorable! It's a shame about his name. Mason and Penelope got cute normal names and he gets stuck with Reign. At least he has North West to commiserate with. And he'll probably never have to apply for a job so.


----------



## sabrunka

Oh goodness, what a lil' cutie!!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Its little Mason all over again!


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> He's adorable! It's a shame about his name. Mason and Penelope got cute normal names and he gets stuck with Reign. At least he has North West to commiserate with. And he'll probably never have to apply for a job so.


The way his daddy spends money he will have to get a job. They don't have that type of money. And maybe he will actually want to work.

And I guess PMK couldn't wrangle a check for the first photos of little Reign.


----------



## poopsie

I think most of her attention these days is on pimping out the younger two. And herself, of course


----------



## labelwhore04

Hes cute! I guess they didn't get magazine offers.


----------



## LavenderIce

Reign looks to be the cutest of all her offspring.


----------



## ophousewife

Such a cute baby!  I agree that his name is unfortunate.  His middle name is Aston right?  Maybe he can go by that rather than Reign.


----------



## AshTx.1

Adorable.


----------



## Encore Hermes

He is adorable, looks very much like Mason






ophousewife said:


> Such a cute baby!  I agree that his name is unfortunate.  His middle name is Aston right?  Maybe he can go by that rather than Reign.



I don't know about Aston Disick, kids can be so mean with names and someone eventually would probably shorten as ton to A$$ Dick.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> He is adorable, looks very much like Mason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Aston Disick, kids can be so mean with names and someone eventually *would probably shorten as ton to A$$ Dick*.



Well.... Isn't his father one


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Reign looks a lot like Mason and Penelope did when they were babies, he's cute.


----------



## zen1965

Cutie. Looks like an old guy (as some babies do) - very sweet.
So his mom found no magazine to buy the first pics?! Hard to believe. Maybe due to their asking price being too outrageous.


----------



## charmesh

zen1965 said:


> Cutie. Looks like an old guy (as some babies do) - very sweet.
> So his mom found no magazine to buy the first pics?! Hard to believe. Maybe due to their asking price being too outrageous.



More like nobody is interested in baby number 3 of a lesser Katdashian sister. Read baby five or more pages & you will see posts about how people forgot she had a new baby.


----------



## Bentley1

Her kids look nothing like Scott. I don't see even an ounce of him in these kids. I don't really see Kourtney either. 
The kids all look alike, but I dunno who. 

Guess she had to cave and post a photo for free. No one came knocking and the baby is almost a year old.


----------



## stylemepretty

TMD said:


> So Kourtney shared on her Facebook and Instagram this cute pic of Reign



Awww what a cutie patootie


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Well.... Isn't his father one




:lolots::lolots::lolots:



charmesh said:


> *More like nobody is interested in baby number 3 of a lesser Katdashian sister*. Read baby five or more pages & you will see posts about how people forgot she had a new baby.





basically!


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Calabasas. (April 2)


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't think Reign is that bad (although I'm not fond of people naming their children after "royal" things)... But it reminds me of Rein, I know some boys named Rein... I think it's a German name.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Calabasas. (April 2)



Douche recognizes douche just like real recognizes real


----------



## madeinnyc

Aww what a cutie!!


----------



## Sasha2012

charmesh said:


> Douche recognizes douche just like real recognizes real


----------



## AshTx.1

My guess is that she received offers, but the offers didn't pay enough $ for her to consider .


----------



## Swanky

He's a beautiful baby!

She waited w/ Penelope too as well, didn't she?


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Douche recognizes douche just like real recognizes real





Sasha2012 said:


>


----------



## labelwhore04

AshTx.1 said:


> My guess is that she received offers, but the offers didn't pay enough $ for her to consider .



Isn't _some_ money better than nothing though? I'd rather get something than nothing. I'll never understand that mindset


----------



## ChanelMommy

Hes adorable


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> Isn't _some_ money better than nothing though? I'd rather get something than nothing. I'll never understand that mindset


And this family has never given away anything for free. They even sell their dirty clothes. Which makes me think there was no offer.


----------



## dr.pepper

The kid is adorbs and I like what Scott is wearing.


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> Isn't _some_ money better than nothing though? I'd rather get something than nothing. I'll never understand that mindset




I'm sure if she was offered something she would have taken it. She really appears
To be the greediest of the bunch. I don't think it was far off from reality when she refused to be in Kim's game unless Kim
Paid her, and she changed her tune real quick as soon as Kim offered her some sort of compensation. I know it's scripted, but I'm guessing it resembles her true personality. 
If they offered her any compensation and her baby was featured in a magazine on top of it, I bet she would have tripped over herself to do it, imo. now she had to settle for a FB post like us normal folks lol I doubt that was her preference.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> And this family has never given away anything for free. They even sell their dirty clothes.* Which makes me think there was no offer*.





THIS!  

it's obvious nobody is slamming kris's phone's with offers for anything related to that baby.


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> I'm sure if she was offered something she would have taken it. She really appears
> To be the greediest of the bunch. I don't think it was far off from reality when she refused to be in Kim's game unless Kim
> Paid her, and she changed her tune real quick as soon as Kim offered her some sort of compensation. I know it's scripted, but I'm guessing it resembles her true personality.
> If they offered her any compensation and her baby was featured in a magazine on top of it, I bet she would have tripped over herself to do it, imo. now she had to settle for a FB post like us normal folks lol I doubt that was her preference.



She also kept Mason off the show when he was really young... As I understood, it was not to protect him, but because he (being a baby/toddler) wasn't paid the wages the other actors on the show did.


----------



## AEGIS

Kourtney loves KASH just like PMK
dont get it twisted

Scott is dressed like a better version of Kanye

Kourt's newest looks like all the others


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> And this family has never given away anything for free. They even sell their dirty clothes. Which makes me think there was no offer.





ByeKitty said:


> She also kept Mason off the show when he was really young... As I understood, it was not to protect him,* but because he (being a baby/toddler) wasn't paid the wages the other actors on the show did.*




yes i remember that.   it was all about the money for her.


----------



## NovemberRain

Bentley1 said:


> No one came knocking and the baby is almost a year old.




Year?1?! He's 3 months old.


----------



## .pursefiend.

he's adorable


----------



## lh211

bag-princess said:


> yes i remember that.   it was all about the money for her.



She doesn't do anything else though, so I guess she's desperate for any cash she can get especially as her babydaddy drinks their cash away


----------



## bag-princess

lh211 said:


> She doesn't do anything else though, so I guess she's desperate for any cash she can get especially as her babydaddy drinks their cash away




i bet he does more than drink it away.   and i bet kourt doesn't let one penny of hers get in his hands which is why he is always jetting off to host some party somewhere!


----------



## lh211

bag-princess said:


> *i bet he does more than drink it away*.   and i bet kourt doesn't let one penny of hers get in his hands which is why he is always jetting off to host some party somewhere!


----------



## AshTx.1

labelwhore04 said:


> Isn't _some_ money better than nothing though? I'd rather get something than nothing. I'll never understand that mindset



Right...


----------



## Bentley1

NovemberRain said:


> Year?1?! He's 3 months old.



I dunno, 3 mths, a year, it's all the same to me. I almost forgot she even had a baby.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> She also kept Mason off the show when he was really young... As I understood, it was not to protect him, but because he (being a baby/toddler) wasn't paid the wages the other actors on the show did.



Oh, yeah, I remember that. Yep, that sounds just like her.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> I dunno, 3 mths, a year, it's all the same to me. *I almost forgot she even had a baby*.




i don't think you are the only one!!!:giggles:  that's the problem!


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> i don't think you are the only one!!!:giggles:  that's the problem!




I don't think I am either lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hate myself for finding Scott attractive.


----------



## Jikena

lanasyogamama said:


> I hate myself for finding Scott attractive.



You're not the only one.  But I feel like he was much more attractive before... Plus, he used to be funny in KUWTK.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ugh, I don't find Scott attractive at all... His voice doesn't help either!


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Ugh, I don't find Scott attractive at all... His voice doesn't help either!




I just can't! Can NOT find this guy attractive by any stretch of the imagination. I think he has very nice eyes and I like his hair at times, but that's all I got on him. His voice and stocky bowl legs are just a big ol no. 

I hate that I find him funny, but he can be pretty funny at times.


----------



## chowlover2

ByeKitty said:


> Ugh, I don't find Scott attractive at all... His voice doesn't help either!



Agreed, what does she see in him? I think when the fame goes Kourt will dump him as well. For her he's just a convenient sperm bank. And is willing to do whatever the KUWTK script calls for.


----------



## Oruka

It is strange that she got no covers to reveal this baby which was not the case for Mason and P.

She should get a mirena or paragard IUD stat.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Church Easter Sunday in West Hills. (April 5)


----------



## ByeKitty

Why do they dress Mason in such awkward shorts for church...or in general?


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> Why do they dress Mason in such awkward shorts for church...or in general?




at least he is not wearing leggings!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love how Kourtney is the only one that doesn't match LOL.


----------



## ByeKitty

pukasonqo said:


> at least he is not wearing leggings!



LOL truth!!


----------



## labelwhore04

I love P's grumpy expression, and Mason looks adorable with those aviators lol. I know people disagree but i think Kourts kids are so cute!


----------



## charmesh

I love how Penelope looks like she can't believe they wore the outfits in the first photo.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Why do they dress Mason in such awkward shorts for church...or in general?




Yeah, those shorts have got to go. 

And I've really taken to P ever since I saw
What a kind, sweet, loving little Girl she is on their show. Her grumpy face is misleading. On one of the scenes Khloe was doing her hair or something in the bathroom as P quietly looked on, then she walked Over and gently kissed Khloe on her thigh/leg area and just looked up at her. It was so cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

charmesh said:


> I love how Penelope looks like she can't believe they wore the outfits in the first photo.




Same!


----------



## manpursefan

ByeKitty said:


> Why do they dress Mason in such awkward shorts for church...or in general?


More guys should wear short shorts.


----------



## MY2CENT

I love how kourtney is her own person she probably thinks her sister's are pathetic  and made a statement by not wearing Angel white lol like the rest of them..


----------



## Swanky

I don't mind how he's dressed 
I also don't mind that Rachel Zoe dresses her nugget is comfy cotton sets from Europe, to each their own


----------



## Sasha2012

She could have been in her ancestral homeland Armenia being feted by nation's prime minister like her sisters Kim and Khloe.

Instead, Kourtney Kardashian spent a quiet day with her children on Saturday, after deciding it would be too stressful to travel with the three youngsters. 

The 35-year-old was seen with her daughter Penelope wrapped in her arms as her son Mason followed behind during an outing to a mall near their home.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...p-felt-anxious-travel-them.html#ixzz3X479tLr4


----------



## stylemepretty

Mason in leggings again and P with that pacifier. Smh.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

stylemepretty said:


> Mason in leggings again and P with that pacifier. Smh.



I don't get the problem?


----------



## poopsie

Why couldn't she go? Can't the childens father look after them for a few days?


----------



## berrydiva

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I don't get the problem?




Well for one Penelope is too got damn old for a pacifier.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> Well for one Penelope is too got damn old for a pacifier.




Agree. A few of us have posted that in here before and it started a mini war. Lol


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

berrydiva said:


> Well for one Penelope is too got damn old for a pacifier.



But isn't the main idea that is allowed to be worn until the kid is four years old? Perhaps, to say it better isn't it _tolerated_? I have no kids nor younger siblings so I really have no idea when kids usually stop wearing them, but I would say that 4 years is top (because of their teeth development) - I have no idea how old is Penelope though  - three?

*BUT* that wasn't what I actually was asking - should have asked it better, my mistake - why is a problem if Mason's wearing leggings? I don't get that.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Well for one Penelope is too got damn old for a pacifier.




Thank you!!!

And no way should a four year old child still have one! Both my boys stopped using them at 3 months - never missed them! And I didn't want them getting attached to it!  Kourt is lazy.


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> And no way should a four year old child still have one! Both my boys stopped using them at 3 months - never missed them! And I didn't want them getting attached to it!  Kourt is lazy.




My daughter never had one and was just fine.  If a child is toddling, they are too old for a pacifier IMHO.  P is too old, sorry.  Kourt seems lazy both in her parenting and her hygiene for that matter.


----------



## NicolesCloset

My kids live in leggings. They are just so comfy


----------



## Encore Hermes

Maybe when Kourtney travels with the kids she brings a lot of  staff = more tickets, rooms and E didn't want to deal with it. So she said no and they offered it to the cousins. 
Besides, this trip seems like it is the Kim show, appears most of t the news out of Armenia is about her. 

I think they are on full day 4 today


----------



## stylemepretty

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I don't get the problem?



Mason is always in leggings. I didn't say it was a problem. Just an observation.

And yes Penelope is far too old for that paci. The child is almost 3.


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> My daughter never had one and was just fine.  If a child is toddling, they are too old for a pacifier IMHO.  P is too old, sorry.  *Kourt seems lazy both in her parenting and her hygiene for that matter.*







people thought my son's did not use one either because we were not getting out in public much before they were 3 months - so buy the time they were out and about i had taken the paci from them.  i can count the times on one hand i have watched the show and i have always thought that she was the laziest person! her hygiene never entered my mind because watching and listening to her talk was something i could not do for long periods of time!


----------



## YSoLovely

poopsie said:


> Why couldn't she go?* Can't the childens father look after them for a few days?*




I wouldn't trust Scott to look after my plants.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> I wouldn't trust Scott to look after my plants.





  i have to agree with you!


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> I wouldn't trust Scott to look after my plants.


----------



## dr.pepper

Cinamonn_girl said:


> but I would say that 4 years is top (because of their teeth development) - I have no idea how old is Penelope though  - three?



A child's teeth are developing well before four years old and pacifiers DO screw with teeth development as a whole, even though the teeth fall out -- it has to do with the gums. My sister is in dentistry and explained this all to me once, but I forget most of it to be thorough in passing the info along.


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> Agree. A few of us have posted that in here before and it started a mini war. Lol




Lol. I remember.


----------



## berrydiva

nm


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> people thought my son's did not use one either because we were not getting out in public much before they were 3 months - so buy the time they were out and about i had taken the paci from them.  i can count the times on one hand i have watched the show and i have always thought that she was the laziest person! her hygiene never entered my mind because watching and listening to her talk was something i could not do for long periods of time!




Lol!  I totally agree with you bp!  I have also watched the show a couple of times but found it insufferable.  I find that I can tolerate their photos for a longer period of time rather than any medium in which I can hear them speak.  They are vapid, inarticulate bimbos and I simply cannot abide their vacuous existence.


----------



## Oryx816

dr.pepper said:


> A child's teeth are developing well before four years old and pacifiers DO screw with teeth development as a whole, even though the teeth fall out -- it has to do with the gums. My sister is in dentistry and explained this all to me once, but I forget most of it to be thorough in passing the info along.




Correct!


----------



## Sassys

Cinamonn_girl said:


> But isn't the main idea that is allowed to be worn until the kid is four years old? Perhaps, to say it better isn't it _tolerated_? I have no kids nor younger siblings so I really have no idea when kids usually stop wearing them, but I would say that 4 years is top (because of their teeth development) - I have no idea how old is Penelope though  - three?
> 
> *BUT* that wasn't what I actually was asking - should have asked it better, my mistake - why is a problem if Mason's wearing leggings? I don't get that.



4 years old with a pacifier is SICK.


----------



## TwisterBaby

YSoLovely;28382411

Love your Avatar

This one also rocks http://cdn.foodbeast.com/content/uploads/2014/11/10808779_1515980908656710_135174007_n.jpg


----------



## Sasha2012

She is three years old and growing - and her responsibilities are too.

Scott Disick made his daughter Penelope feel like a big girl when she gave him a helping hand during an outing in Calabasas, California on Sunday. 

The 31-year-old delighted his eldest daughter by allowing her to pick out baked treats from a Coffee Bean restaurant and carry them back to the car.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aked-treats-step-Calabasas.html#ixzz3X9OgG93Q


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!  I totally agree with you bp!  I have also watched the show a couple of times but found it insufferable.  I find that I can tolerate their photos for a longer period of time rather than any medium in which I can hear them speak.  *They are vapid, inarticulate bimbos and I simply cannot abide their vacuous existence.*




:lolots::lolots:   i love how you put that!





Sassys said:


> 4 years old with a pacifier is SICK.




and lazy!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://celebritybabies.people.com/2015/04/13/kourtney-kardashian-son-reign-aston-name-explained/

*Kourtney Kardashian: Why I Named My Son Reign Aston*

When it comes to naming her children, Kourtney Kardashian is on point with her choices, creating names that are on trend and meaningful.

After finding out she was pregnant with her third child, the wheels started turning to come up with a name that would compliment her first two children, Mason Dash, 5, and Penelope Scotland, 2½, with longtime love Scott Disick, 31.

&#8220;I&#8217;m never certain [with names] until they&#8217;re born,&#8221; the reality star and designer, 36, tells PEOPLE exclusively.

But once she settled on Reign Aston, it was perfection. &#8220;I love it!&#8221; she adds.

&#8220;I actually had the name on our list with Mason,&#8221; she explains. &#8220;Then with Penelope, I had it on the list but spelled R-A-I-N.&#8221;

And for her third child, which Kardashian was convinced was a &#8220;girl in the beginning,&#8221; she was once again leaning towards Rain as the name. &#8220;Once I found out I was having a boy, we just changed the spelling again,&#8221; she says. (And her 4-month-old baby boy has some pretty cool initials, R-A-D, which is a fun added bonus.)

Now back at work focusing on her Kardashian Kids collection, which launched at Nordstrom.com Monday, the eldest Kardashian sister is settling into her role as working mom and enjoying her time designing with her two sisters Kim, 34, and Khloé, 30.

&#8220;We put so much into it and were constantly sending references to each other,&#8221; she notes.

&#8220;We take a lot of pride in the line and we&#8217;re all kind of perfectionists and very detailed oriented,&#8221; she says while explaining why the line has had such success.

The collection, which is a personal one for Kardashian as a mom, reflects her own style and that of her children, and Kim&#8217;s daughter North, 22 months, who all have their own unique tastes in fashion.

&#8220;Mason is very picky with what he wears,&#8221; she says with a laugh. &#8220;I think it&#8217;s fun to let him have that expression. He&#8217;s all about comfort.&#8221;

Penelope on the other hand is similar to her mom, but very much a &#8220;girly girl,&#8221; Kardashian says.

And for baby Reign? &#8220;He has an amazing wardrobe,&#8221; one that&#8217;s chockfull of hand-me-downs from his siblings and cousin North, she admits.


----------



## redney

Sasha2012 said:


> http://celebritybabies.people.com/2015/04/13/kourtney-kardashian-son-reign-aston-name-explained/
> 
> *Kourtney Kardashian: Why I Named My Son Reign Aston*
> 
> When it comes to naming her children, Kourtney Kardashian is on point with her choices, creating names that are on trend and meaningful.
> 
> After finding out she was pregnant with her third child, the wheels started turning to come up with a name that would compliment her first two children, Mason Dash, 5, and Penelope Scotland, 2½, with longtime love Scott Disick, 31.
> 
> Im never certain [with names] until theyre born, the reality star and designer, 36, tells PEOPLE exclusively.
> 
> But once she settled on Reign Aston, it was perfection. I love it! she adds.
> 
> I actually had the name on our list with Mason, she explains. Then with Penelope, I had it on the list but spelled R-A-I-N.
> 
> And for her third child, which Kardashian was convinced was a girl in the beginning, she was once again leaning towards Rain as the name. Once I found out I was having a boy, we just changed the spelling again, she says. (And her 4-month-old baby boy has some pretty cool initials, R-A-D, which is a fun added bonus.)
> 
> Now back at work focusing on her Kardashian Kids collection, which launched at Nordstrom.com Monday, the eldest Kardashian sister is settling into her role as working mom and enjoying her time designing with her two sisters Kim, 34, and Khloé, 30.
> 
> We put so much into it and were constantly sending references to each other, she notes.
> 
> We take a lot of pride in the line and were all kind of perfectionists and very detailed oriented, she says while explaining why the line has had such success.
> 
> The collection, which is a personal one for Kardashian as a mom, reflects her own style and that of her children, and Kims daughter North, 22 months, who all have their own unique tastes in fashion.
> 
> Mason is very picky with what he wears, she says with a laugh. I think its fun to let him have that expression. Hes all about comfort.
> 
> Penelope on the other hand is similar to her mom, but very much a girly girl, Kardashian says.
> 
> And for baby Reign? He has an amazing wardrobe, one thats chockfull of hand-me-downs from his siblings and cousin North, she admits.



Of course he gets North's hand me downs of black Yeezy tour t-shirts and black Docs.


----------



## Kamilla

Reign is an appropriate name for the son of Lord Disick -->:storm:

And yes, Lord Disick loves his fast cars, i.e. the Aston Martin



But in all fairness, my nephew was about to be called Rain because he was born in a very rainy month.  And I have friends called Mercedes and Bentley.  So I can see the trendiness of these names.


----------



## Kamilla

I thought Penelope was Mason up there.  Boy, these kids look alike.  Kourtney has some strong genes.


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been pictured with their three children but never together since he voluntarily admitted himself into rehab in early March.

But on Monday, Kourtney Kardashian, 35, and longtime love Scott Disick, 31, were seen spending some bonding time away from their son Mason, five, daughter Penelope aged, two, and three-month-old son Reign in Calabasas, California. 

The parents-of-three enjoyed a daytime date at their local Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf chain as the older sister of Kim Kardashian appeared to have come from a workout.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ublic-time-rehab-treatment.html#ixzz3XH4uXEU6


----------



## michie

Ack! Is she wearing a pair of Nike Sneakerboots? I just ordered the AF1 style!


----------



## Sasha2012

*kimkardashian* Happy Birthday to my big sister @kourtneykardash You were always there for me to copy everything you did when we were kids and now you are there to teach me everything as an adult! You are the best mom and I'm so happy our kids get to grow up together as if they are siblings! I learn so much from you everyday! I Love you and I'm so proud you are my sister! Don't know what I would do without you! 









*khloekardashian* Happy birthday to one of the most monotone chicks I've ever met. It's one of my favorite things about you!! Bible! Every single day I become more and more thankful for how many permanent God given best friends I have in my life.
Kourt you are the yin to my yang, the Siegfried to my Roy, the Lucy to my Ricky, The Thelma to my Louise, the Wayne to my Garth, the Posh to my David, the sugar to my spice, the icing to my cake. 
I cannot express how much I love you, respect you, admire you You inspire me every day. I couldn't ask for a better big (little) sister. My life would be meaningless without ALL of you. So with every single birthday I am more and more appreciative that we get to spend another year together only strengthening our bond as soulmates every single one of us. 









*letthelordbewithyou* Happy birthday my buttery little baby @kourtneykardash 







via instagram


----------



## Sarni

Ummm yeah....just no!


----------



## Midge S




----------



## pukasonqo

if she wants it to stay in vegas then why posted it for everyone to see? oh, wait, she is a kartrashian after all!
did kimbo and khloe kame up with that awful mush they wrote all by themselves? 
wonder if dante has a special circle in hell for those rent-a-journo like the daily fail


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian looked incredible as she celebrated her 36th birthday on Saturday evening, along with her partner Scott Disick.

The reality star veteran showed off her slim and toned legs as she posed for photographs at 1 OAK Nightclub Las Vegas in a black mini dress. 

The sexy number had a jersey panel which cinched her in at the waist, with a matching pleated skirt section which was fun and flirty. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-36th-birthday-Las-Vegas.html#ixzz3Xno3sxwS


----------



## charmesh

Is the nightclub half empty? Lol


----------



## michie

She's aging well.


----------



## Tamie

michie said:


> She's aging well.




Thanks to minimal plastic surgery. She's the best looking Kardash.


----------



## AEGIS

I am not even 30 and I cannot spend my birthdays at the club

Their clothing line is in Nordies? That is HUGE!


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> I am not even 30 and I cannot spend my birthdays at the club
> 
> Their clothing line is in Nordies? That is HUGE!


You know it's for a check. I'm sure she took a nap before heading out.


----------



## pixiejenna

I wonder if they ever tire of having thier "birthday parties" at clubs in Vegas with total strangers? I know they have to do it for the paycheck but I'd feel like it would get old after a while. How many years is that contract for? It didn't even look busy either I wonder if 1oak regrets the contract since it doesn't look like they are bringing in the amount of people they hoped they would.


----------



## lh211

pixiejenna said:


> I wonder if they ever tire of having thier "birthday parties" at clubs in Vegas with total strangers? I know they have to do it for the paycheck but I'd feel like it would get old after a while. How many years is that contract for? It didn't even look busy either I wonder if 1oak regrets the contract since it doesn't look like they are bringing in the amount of people they hoped they would.



Yep, but the fact that _anyone_ goes to a club because they are there baffles me. I mean, it would make me avoid that place for the rest of my life.... 

Also, talking of cash, I see they have some sort of arrangement with Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf, been there quite a few times recently.


----------



## Sasha2012

Heavily pregnant Kourtney Kardashian left little to the imagination as she showed off all of her curves in a naked photoshoot on a new episode of reality show, KUWTK. 

The 36-year-old appeared perfectly at ease with her body as she smiled for the cameras, covering her cleavage with her hands as she paraded around the set.

However, her long-time love Scott Disick took it upon himself to let her know that she could do with a little personal grooming before the photoshoot.  

And with sister Khloe watching on Scott gave his giggling wife a trim as she laid in an empty bath with her legs up in the air.

When Scott showed Kourtney his handiwork she was actually impressed 
As he saw his naked wife being photographed Scott was impressed with how good she looked.

'I didn't even know you were this pretty,' said an impressed Scott after walking into the photoshoot. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-nude-Keeping-Kardashians.html#ixzz3XtNiPZf0


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian is older and wiser after celebrating her 36th birthday over the weekend.

So it was an apt choice to dress comfortably for a day of errands in Los Angeles on Monday.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star remained on trend while clad in a double-denim ensemble that included a long-sleeve top, skinny jeans and black suede booties.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oordinated-double-denim-LA.html#ixzz3XuflvcGE


----------



## Swanky

She looks bored to death at the club. . .  I'd go to get paid too though, lol! I'm sure she only stayed exactly as long as she had to.


----------



## zaara10

"And with sister Khloe watching on Scott gave his giggling wife a trim as she laid in an empty bath with her legs up in the air."

So very inappropriate. Gross.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian gave fans an eyeful for Throwback Thursday when she posted a nude shot taken while gloriously pregnant with her third child Reign.

The 36-year-old, however, looked just like any other harried mom as she hit up the Calabasas Commons shopping centre with two of her three tots, Penelope, two, and Mason, five.

Kourtney seemed to be stifling a yawn too while leaving Polacheck's Jewelry Store with what appeared to be a new watch in a tidy white package.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...all-sharing-nude-TBT-photo.html#ixzz3YBHFVKx1


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Craig's Restaurant in Los Angeles (April 23)


----------



## Oryx816

^ the greasy hobbit dines out....


----------



## lh211

zaara10 said:


> "And with sister Khloe watching on Scott gave his giggling wife a trim as she laid in an empty bath with her legs up in the air."
> 
> So very inappropriate. Gross.



Everyone else has seen their mother's and sister's vaginas, might as well have an audience for any personal grooming. I seriously would not be surprised to hear that anal bleaching takes place during family dinners.


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> ^ the greasy hobbit dines out....




Lol. Seriously, I don't know why she insists on looking perpetually dirty, oily and greasy.


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> ^ the greasy hobbit dines out....




:lolots::lolots:



Bentley1 said:


> Lol. Seriously, I don't know why she insists on looking perpetually dirty, oily and greasy.




ya'll are killing me!!


----------



## Sasha2012

They've got a four-month-old son at home, but Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick got in some quality time with their two older children on Monday.

Kourtney, 36, and Scott, 31, took Mason, five, and Penelope, two, to dinner at Rosti Tuscan Kitchen in Calabasas, Los Angeles.

Their family outing came a day after Lord Disick's drunk shenanigans aired on Sunday's episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians - which got him kicked out of the house - while a pregnant Kourtney worried about him being present at the birth of their third child. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...xposed-Keeping-Kardashians.html#ixzz3YeFg2ewS


----------



## blackkitty4378

That's very odd photoshop in between her legs in the first pic.


----------



## AshTx.1

I used to think that Kourtney was the best looking sister. But for awhile now it looks like she doesnt wash her hair anymore and has no style.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Her hair or lack of is a mess


----------



## ByeKitty

She is always in "mom mode" now, like she doesn't care about what she's wearing and whether she has showered.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She's also a hippie who doesn't wear deodorant. Maybe she thinks the chemicals in shampoo are going to kill her now.


----------



## blackkitty4378

She seems like a pretty hands on mom when it comes to attachment parenting and stuff, but I know she still has help. What do you think her typical day consists of? Why can't she find time to shower?


----------



## charmesh

ByeKitty said:


> She is always in "mom mode" now, like she doesn't care about what she's wearing and whether she has showered.



But she has a nanny & Scott doesn't have a job. So there are people to watch the kids while she showers. She has time to Instagram scale pictures, she has time to clean herself. I'm sure PMK would even come babysit for Kourtney to shower before the pap strolls. A dirty Kourt is bad for her business


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Her hair or lack of is a mess





ByeKitty said:


> She is always in "mom mode" now, like she doesn't care about what she's wearing and whether she has showered.





or has time to bother with adding a few tracks of hair!


----------



## Oryx816

Ugh.  There are truck stop hookers that look more put together and less greasy.  Take a shower already! 

I can't take her slovenly look.


----------



## charmesh

Oryx816 said:


> Ugh.  There are truck stop hookers that look more put together and less greasy.  Take a shower already!
> 
> I can't take her slovenly look.



Truck stop hookers who are taking care of a meth habit & kids. She's just not making an effort


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Truck stop hookers who are taking care of a meth habit & kids. She's just not making an effort








i am done with you!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> Ugh.  There are truck stop hookers that look more put together and less greasy.  Take a shower already!
> 
> I can't take her slovenly look.




Lmao [emoji1]


----------



## stylemepretty

Encore Hermes said:


> Her hair or lack of is a mess



Yep. Patchy, thinning, dry and dull. Years of wearing extensions have done some damage.


----------



## Oryx816

stylemepretty said:


> Yep. Patchy, thinning, dry and dull. Years of wearing extensions have done some damage.




That's some endorsement for their hair care line!


----------



## Tamie

Maybe it's postpartum hair loss. My hair was still falling out in clumps 8 months after I had my daughter.


----------



## Eva1991

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ She's also a hippie who doesn't wear deodorant. Maybe she thinks the chemicals in shampoo are going to kill her now.



Has she said that she doesn't wear deodorant? OMG!


----------



## Eva1991

stylemepretty said:


> Yep. Patchy, thinning, dry and dull. Years of wearing extensions have done some damage.



She can cut it short to help it regrow. Her hair looks very damaged and she's only in her mid 30s. Wonder how she's going to look when she's 50.


----------



## AmyNJacob

Tamie said:


> Maybe it's postpartum hair loss. My hair was still falling out in clumps 8 months after I had my daughter.




That's what I thought. I have super thick hair and I felt like I was going to lose all my hair after I had my daughter and son.


----------



## bag-princess

Tamie said:


> Maybe it's postpartum hair loss. My hair was still falling out in clumps 8 months after I had my daughter.




she has been papped in between kids on a bad hair day and you could tell how thin and sparse it was.


----------



## stylemepretty

Yep all of the K klan have ruined their natural hair with extensions.


----------



## Eva1991

^ Not to mention constant coloring and styling.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Opening Ceremony and Calvin Klein Jeans' celebration launch of the #mycalvins Denim Series with special guest Kendall Jenner at Chateau Marmont on April 23, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## labelwhore04

LOL Kendall next to Kourtney omg


----------



## kirsten

Kourtney is very pretty.


----------



## ChanelMommy

labelwhore04 said:


> LOL Kendall next to Kourtney omg



I said the same thing!


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> LOL Kendall next to Kourtney omg





kourtney looks like she is knee-high to a garden knome!:giggles:


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been five months since she welcomed her third child - son Reign - with partner Scott Disick.

And Kourtney Kardashian showcased her slim post-baby figure in a sheer white Stella McCartney skirt for a sunny spread shot by Rene and Radka.

In another shot, the leggy 36-year-old reclined in a sun lounger while clad in One Teaspoon cut-offs and a Kardashian Kollection blazer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-clan-spend-Mother-s-Day.html#ixzz3ZVAdP5Je


----------



## Oryx816

Leggy? Just because she has legs doesn't make her leggy.  How does the DM come up with this?


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> Leggy?* Just because she has legs doesn't make her leggy.  *How does the DM come up with this?






   exactly!!!  some of the things they write are just to funny because they are trying so hard!


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> Leggy? Just because she has legs doesn't make her leggy.  How does the DM come up with this?




yup!


----------



## stylemepretty

Oryx816 said:


> Leggy? Just because she has legs doesn't make her leggy.  How does the DM come up with this?


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> kourtney looks like she is knee-high to a garden knome!:giggles:



"Dead"


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I will give the Daily Mail this one. She does look rather leggy in that photo. Compared to their usual writing that was a journalistic gem


----------



## gilbertte112

very very strong photoshop


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been just five months since she welcomed her third child - son Reign - with partner Scott Disick.

But Kourtney Kardashian has wasted no time in snapping back to shape, and on Thursday showed off the results of her hard work as she enjoyed a family holiday in Mexico.

The 36-year-old reality star displayed her impressively toned and tanned body in a black bikini, after recently revealing that she had gone from 140-116 lbs after giving birth.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...joys-family-getaway-Mexico.html#ixzz3ZXBJf2tf


----------



## stylemepretty

She looks good. I'm 5'2 and weigh 115 lbs at 4 months pregnant. I hope I can bounce back again quickly as this is my second baby.


----------



## YSoLovely

That's a terrible bikini / bathing suit... :weird:


----------



## stylemepretty

Must be self-conscious of her tummy.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

stylemepretty said:


> She looks good. I'm 5'2 and weigh 115 lbs at 4 months pregnant. I hope I can bounce back again quickly as this is my second baby.


Hey congratulations


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah, she probably is... I wouldn't worry too much if I were her, she's a tiny woman and she has carried three kids. She looks great.


----------



## stylemepretty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hey congratulations



Thankyou


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> That's a terrible bikini / bathing suit... :weird:




yes it is.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Can't deny the fact that she snaps back great after each pregnancy. For this being her 3rd child she looks good!


----------



## zaara10

Ms.parker123 said:


> Can't deny the fact that she snaps back great after each pregnancy. For this being her 3rd child she looks good!




I had my 3rd 17 months ago & I wish my tummy would look like kourtney's! Hopefully soon... But I just love ice cream too much!


----------



## mcb100

I don't know if what's on the recent episode is true or not, but I wish Scott would stop treating her unfairly. They were making a big deal about him not thinking he had to be there for the birth of the baby and the like, which was ridiculous IMHO, he should be there. I feel like it's their third child, and the same sh*t keeps on happening, he needs to fix his drinking. I know addiction can be a killer, and have friends going through it, but this is his third child! He has like the exact same plot line on Keeping Up With The Kardashians as years ago! (Drinking/partying/ignoring Kourt.)


----------



## guccimamma

strange tan lines from that suit. she looks fantastic, though. 

a 1 piece would look a lot better than that contraption.


----------



## littlerock

mcb100 said:


> I don't know if what's on the recent episode is true or not, but I wish Scott would stop treating her unfairly. They were making a big deal about him not thinking he had to be there for the birth of the baby and the like, which was ridiculous IMHO, he should be there. I feel like it's their third child, and the same sh*t keeps on happening, he needs to fix his drinking. I know addiction can be a killer, and have friends going through it, but this is his third child! He has like the exact same plot line on Keeping Up With The Kardashians as years ago! (Drinking/partying/ignoring Kourt.)



I think that is where he makes his money. It is my personal (somewhat experienced) opinion that he gets paid good money to be the "villain" on KUWTK. The K clan are not in the business of airing their dirty laundry. They keep secrets they don't want out. Lamar Odam, Bruce Jenner, etc. The fact that they openly portray him to be this kind of father/ husband leads me to believe it is purely a story line for entertainment purposes. I believe there is about 5-10% of truth within the Scott storylines/ character on KUWTK.


----------



## GaitreeS

littlerock said:


> I think that is where he makes his money. It is my personal (somewhat experienced) opinion that he gets paid good money to be the "villain" on KUWTK. The K clan are not in the business of airing their dirty laundry. They keep secrets they don't want out. Lamar Odam, Bruce Jenner, etc. The fact that they openly portray him to be this kind of father/ husband leads me to believe it is purely a story line for entertainment purposes. I believe there is about 5-10% of truth within the Scott storylines/ character on KUWTK.


 
I agree!


----------



## Encore Hermes

littlerock said:


> I think that is where he makes his money. It is my personal (somewhat experienced) opinion that *he gets paid good money to be the "villain" on KUWTK.* The K clan are not in the business of airing their dirty laundry. They keep secrets they don't want out. Lamar Odam, Bruce Jenner, etc.
> *The fact that they openly portray him to be this kind of father/ husband leads me to believe it is purely a story line for entertainment purposes. *I believe there is about 5-10% of truth within the Scott storylines/ character on KUWTK.




Totally agree

He got a brief break from being the bad husband/dad when Kris humphries signed on and became the baddie


----------



## redney

What is that weird photoshopped hat in this picture??


----------



## michie

littlerock said:


> I think that is where he makes his money. It is my personal (somewhat experienced) opinion that he gets paid good money to be the "villain" on KUWTK. The K clan are not in the business of airing their dirty laundry. They keep secrets they don't want out. Lamar Odam, Bruce Jenner, etc. The fact that they openly portray him to be this kind of father/ husband leads me to believe it is purely a story line for entertainment purposes. I believe there is about 5-10% of truth within the Scott storylines/ character on KUWTK.



I agree and I've said this all along. Didn't a poster here once say she saw him at an event he hosted/attended and he nursed 1 drink the whole night?


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick's troubles with partying have been well-documented on the E! reality series Keeping Up with the Kardashians.

A scene even revealed the star being wrangled by partner Kourtney Kardashian's sister Khloe, as the 36-year-old barred him from returning home in such a belligerent state.

However, the 31-year-old seems to be putting in the effort to change, as he was pictured doting on two-year-old daughter Penelope and five-year-old son Mason as he enjoyed a family vacation in Punta Mita, Mexico on Saturday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oliday-Kourtney-Kardashian.html#ixzz3ZrIGzBdb


----------



## Encore Hermes

Credit Brian Prahl/Splash of course. I wonder how much he gets paid to travel with them.


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> Credit Brian Prahl/Splash of course. I wonder how much he gets paid to travel with them.



I wonder how much he gets paid to photoshop their pics? 

I guess they are staying with Joe Francis...


----------



## charmesh

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder how much he gets paid to photoshop their pics?
> 
> I guess they are staying with Joe Francis...



If people are judged by the company you keep, what does it say about them that they hang with Joe Francis?


----------



## blackkitty4378

She looks good. I'd like to see her cut a few inches off of her hair though, it looks pretty dead.

Is there a specific name for the style/shape of sunglasses she always wears, like those, that are pointed at the edges? I have a similar face shape and I think they would look good on me.


----------



## Chanel522

That suit would be cute on someone who was very tall and thin but I feel like Kourt is too short to pull it off well.


----------



## salmaash

I don't like the bathing suit


----------



## bag-princess

salmaash said:


> i don't like the bathing suit





+1


----------



## Eva1991

Agree about the bathing suit; it doesn't look good on her.


----------



## RueMonge

blackkitty4378 said:


> She looks good. I'd like to see her cut a few inches off of her hair though, it looks pretty dead.
> 
> Is there a specific name for the style/shape of sunglasses she always wears, like those, that are pointed at the edges? I have a similar face shape and I think they would look good on me.



Cat eye is the shape


----------



## Eva1991

^ I think that her sunglasses (in the last set of pics) are more rounded than the usual cat eye ones.


----------



## Lounorada

blackkitty4378 said:


> She looks good. I'd like to see her cut a few inches off of her hair though, it looks pretty dead.
> 
> *Is there a specific name for the style/shape of sunglasses she always wears, like those, that are pointed at the edges? I have a similar face shape and I think they would look good on me*.




The ones she's wearing on the pics above are a rounded wayfarer shape and the outer corners of the frame form an angular point. 
Wayfarers are a great style because they suit pretty much any face shape


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> If people are judged by the company you keep, what does it say about them that they hang with Joe Francis?


 
Anyone can rent out Joe's house, so it's not really about being friends with him.

Damn, I need to go lie down now, I just defended a Kardashian.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> Anyone can rent out Joe's house, so it's not really about being friends with him.
> 
> Damn, I need to go lie down now, I just defended a Kardashian.


But Joe is in the background of one of the photos. And we all know that the Ks don't go anywhere on their own dime.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

salmaash said:


> I don't like the bathing suit



+1 It's not flattering to her at all.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Coach Lover Too said:


> +1 It's not flattering to her at all.



+agree


----------



## blackkitty4378

RueMonge said:


> Cat eye is the shape





Lounorada said:


> The ones she's wearing on the pics above are a rounded wayfarer shape and the outer corners of the frame form an angular point.
> Wayfarers are a great style because they suit pretty much any face shape



Thanks you guys! I have a heart shape face similar to Kourtney's. Maybe it's just the size and not the shape, but big bulky square or round glasses are not flattering on me. They just make my forehead look bigger IMO. I think this shape would add balance to it.


----------



## Sasha2012

After a holiday spent sunbathing in the tropics, Kourtney Kardashian was back to work filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians on Tuesday.

The 36-year-old paid DASH a visit with her partner Scott Disick, 31, and their five-year-old son Mason in West Hollywood.

Kourtney made a super stylish entrance with her see-through blouse when she strolled towards the store with her legion of fans awaiting her.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ore-Scott-Disick-son-Mason.html#ixzz3Zz4ADCVO


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

If only she cuts off  a few inches of the bottom of her raggedy hair...


----------



## Bentley1

She looks really cute...and clean! This is a huge step
Up for her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kourtney is super cute when there is a photo op. She just dgaf any other day.


----------



## Eva1991

She looks great in the last set of pics. Bohemian style suits her.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Eva1991 said:


> She looks great in the last set of pics. Bohemian style suits her.



I agree.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks good, cute outfit.


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> But Joe is in the background of one of the photos. And we all know that the Ks don't go anywhere on their own dime.


 
Yes, but they go when he is not there as well. There are a lot of celebs on the villa's site that go there.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's hard to believe it's just five months since Kourtney Kardashian welcomed her third child Reign.

On Monday, the 36-year-old was seen showing off her toned legs in sexy cut-off denim shorts, as she took her little one for a stroll around LA.

Kourtney - who now has three children with boyfriend Scott Disick - looked stunning and relaxed, having recently returned from a family trip to Mexico.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lays-toned-legs-baby-Reign.html#ixzz3a3r9vUig


----------



## charmesh

She couldn't take him for a walk around her neighborhood. Staged photo op. She doesn't look greasy and the fact that she drove somewhere to take a baby for a walk. And they are from Splash Just as thirsty as her sisters, just better hiding it


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That stroller is bigger than her!


----------



## Lounorada

Those are some unflattering denim shorts...
I know we can't see their face, but child in the stroller looks older than 5 months, no?


----------



## Bentley1

How embarrassing to stage photos of a walk. Who arches their foot up, poses and looks down at their baby while opening the trunk of their car lmao 
Who says this one isn't a fameho. Just as bad as the rest of them


----------



## c0uture

Kourt looks great!


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Those are some unflattering denim shorts...
> I know we can't see their face, but child in the stroller looks older than 5 months, no?




it does look more like a toddler, my friend has a 5 month old and he still is all curled up [emoji178]


----------



## blackkitty4378

Agree with everyone else. That baby looks reallyyyy big. You don't think they would stage a photo op with someone's else's child, would they?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'm not sure that's the new baby. Wasn't it a boy?? This baby has pink on the socks.
Maybe it's a BorrowABaby.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

How stoopid do they think we are?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Maybe it's Penelope.


----------



## Swanky

LMAO!! That's NOT Reign :lolots:


----------



## zaara10

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'm not sure that's the new baby. Wasn't it a boy?? This baby has pink on the socks.
> Maybe it's a BorrowABaby.




Maybe those are Arthur George socks courtesy of uncle Rob


----------



## blackkitty4378

Those photos strike me as so odd. Like she's purposefully trying to be mocking or sarcastic. Especially the last one.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

zaara10 said:


> maybe those are arthur george socks courtesy of uncle rob



:d


----------



## Sasha2012

She's recently raved about her weight loss after dropping from 140 to 116 pounds.

And during her Mexican getaway in early May, Kourtney Kardashian paraded her svelte post-baby frame in two separate black swimsuits while having some fun in the sun with longtime love Scott Disick, 31, and their two eldest children Mason, five, and Penelope, two.

The 36-year-old reality star was spotted in a scantily-clad monokini and bikini while enjoying the beaches of family friend Joe Francis' private estate Casa Aramara with the Girls Gone Wild founder.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cation-Mexico-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3aExzxgMI


----------



## charmesh

Brian & Splash yet again, so we know their staged and photoshopped.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Kourt has her own issues but I like how she (seemingly, anyway) is a good parent to her kids. I'm really rooting for her and hope she continues breaking the cycle.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her seashell bikini is cute. That crochet one piece is not flattering.


----------



## madeinnyc

Penelope always has the cutest bathing suits.


----------



## Wubbles

That bathing suit is not flattering on her, makes her look dumpy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian doted over her pint-sized fashionistas after dance class in Calabasas, California on Friday.

The 36-year-old reality star's daughter Penelope, two, looked adorable in a black tutu while niece North West - who turns two next month - wore a light coloured version.

The mother-of-three was on double duty watching after her own little one and sister Kim's only child while Mrs Kanye West was busy traveling from Brazil to San Francisco this week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Penelope-North-tap-class.html#ixzz3aFmD8zjJ


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Penelope is so cute in that little outfit.


----------



## berrydiva

Where that child's shoes?!

They're both cuties.


----------



## redney

Kanye's gonna be pi$$ed that Kourt or the nanny dressed North in PINK.


----------



## Sasha2012

redney said:


> Kanye's gonna be pi$$ed that Kourt or the nanny dressed North in PINK.



She has worn a pink tutu with her dad to dance class before.

via Daily Mail


----------



## redney

Sasha2012 said:


> She has worn a pink tutu with her dad to dance class before.
> 
> via Daily Mail



You are SO quick!


----------



## Lounorada

North is so cute in her snuggly little jacket!

I wonder how the parents of the other kids at that class feel about the K's bringing paps with them, potentially taking pics of their kids outside...
I know I'd be pi$$ed about it if I was one of those parents.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I swear, the babies are just precious!


----------



## blackkitty4378

Penelope is so freaking cute.

North is cute too&#8230; just always looks so sad/confused. Thankfully she has her cousins and Kourtney as a potentially better mother figure/role model.


----------



## Eva1991

blackkitty4378 said:


> kourt has her own issues but i like how she (seemingly, anyway) is a good parent to her kids. I'm really rooting for her and hope she continues breaking the cycle.



+1


----------



## Swanky

*'My RAD little bunny!' Kourtney Kardashian shares second photo of Reign... showing the cute baby boy in a rabbit hat*

 
 Kourtney Kardashian introduced her youngest son Reign Aston Disick into the world with an Instagram photo last month.
And on Sunday, the 36-year-old shared another snapshot of her wide-eyed baby boy, who is now five months old.
The  adorable photo showed Reign sitting in his stroller wearing a grey  outfit with a little cream hat, complete with rabbit ears on the top.






    Photo number two: Kourtney shared the second full photo of son Reign Aston Disick on Instagram on Sunday

'My RAD little bunny,' Kourtney captioned the post, referring to her son's initials.
The Keeping Up With Kardashians star first shared a full photo of Reign on April 2, lying on a rug and wearing a white onesie.
Kourtney  described the tot as her 'little turtle dove angel baby boy,' while  Kris Jenner also posted the picture with the caption: 'Meet my beautiful  grandson!'






    Meet our baby: The first full photo of the tot, now five months old, was shared by Kourtney last month

One  week after she welcomed Reign into the world with longtime love Scott  Disick, 31, the mother-of-three uploaded the first photo of her bundle  of joy but only showing his fingers as he held onto her hand. 
The couple are also parents to five-year-old son Mason and daughter Penelope, who turns three in July.
Kourtney  has been raving about her weight loss after giving birth to Reign on  December (which also happens to be Mason's birthday).





    In love with her little boy: The 36-year-old shared a snapshot of just Reign's hand shortly after he was born


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-cute-baby-boy-rabbit-hat.html#ixzz3aKijgFlOhttp://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sweet.&#9825;


----------



## charmesh

The Daily Mail can't even get the date right. It's Saturday. And I think it's even still Satirday in the UK. They really need to hire a proof reader


----------



## stylemepretty

Reign is such a cutie.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> North is so cute in her snuggly little jacket!
> 
> I wonder how the parents of the other kids at that class feel about the K's bringing paps with them, potentially taking pics of their kids outside...
> I know I'd be pi$$ed about it if I was one of those parents.





after the way they were so upset about her posting pics of their kids with hers at dance class and the comment she made about the little girl - i don't think they will be any happier with the paps!


----------



## Sasha2012

She looked to be in a serious mood as she took two of her children, Mason and Penelope, to a park in Malibu on Sunday.

But considering all that is going on in the Kardashian family, it's not surprising Kourtney was not in a lighthearted frame of mind.

The 36-year-old star is no doubt bracing for the second installment of the Keeping Up With The Kardashians: About Bruce special which will air on Monday evening. During the one hour show, she reveals she doesn't want to tell her kids about the 65-year-old former Olympian's transition into a female, which is expected to take place this summer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-want-tell-kids-transition.html#ixzz3aXgxSnxn


----------



## Sasha2012

A Keeping Up With The Kardashians two-part special saw the family discuss Bruce Jenner's transition from male to female on Sunday and Monday nights.

And Kourtney Kardashian certainly looked relieved that everything was out in the open on Monday evening, as she headed out for dinner once the show had aired on the East Coast.

The reality star held hands with her long-term partner Scott Disick as they strolled to their favourite sushi spot, Sugarfish in Calabasas.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Jenner-s-transition-airs.html#ixzz3aco8LlTV


----------



## MJDaisy

reign is sooo cute!!


----------



## Eva1991

Her last outfit looks cute and comfy. Wish her sisters took some notes of her style. She's the only one of them that dresses like a normal person.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Eva1991 said:


> Her last outfit looks cute and comfy. Wish her sisters took some notes of her style. She's the only one of them that dresses like a normal person.




Yeah but only when she's not filming


----------



## ByeKitty

Eva1991 said:


> Her last outfit looks cute and comfy. Wish her sisters took some notes of her style. She's the only one of them that dresses like a normal person.



Err, you're being generous by calling that a "style". I know I dress exactly like that on some days and when I saw those pics I said to myself: "that's a flattering sweater". But it's not a style to me. It's just casual wear. What matters is what happens when one puts in effort, in which admittedly, all Kardashians have big misses


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a busy mother of three.

But Kourtney Kardashian makes sure to spend quality one-on-one time with each of her children.

The 36-year-old was spotted on Thursday joining her sister Kim Kardashian as they took their two daughters to ballet class in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pe-grab-snack-ballet-class.html#ixzz3as9VWiym


----------



## Lounorada

That little blazer is so cute on Penelope!


----------



## redney

I know it's not "real" ballet for 2-3 year olds but why are they wearing their ballet slippers outside on hard concrete? the dance schools for wee ones usually ask that kids come in regular shoes and change into ballet shoes only when indoors so there's no chance of dirt/pebbles, etc. on the wood dance floor.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She's a spittin' image of Mason!

At least her kids seem to love her unlike poor little North who looks at Kim like *who are you?*


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> I know it's not "real" ballet for 2-3 year olds but why are they wearing their ballet slippers outside on hard concrete? the dance schools for wee ones usually ask that kids come in regular shoes and change into ballet shoes only when indoors so there's no chance of dirt/pebbles, etc. on the wood dance floor.




yup, my ballet school was very strict about it, not only with the little ones but at all levels. the floors are expensive and some of the warm ups required to be lying on the floor so the last thing you wanted was gravel, dirt or whatnot in the floor


----------



## charmesh

redney said:


> I know it's not "real" ballet for 2-3 year olds but why are they wearing their ballet slippers outside on hard concrete? the dance schools for wee ones usually ask that kids come in regular shoes and change into ballet shoes only when indoors so there's no chance of dirt/pebbles, etc. on the wood dance floor.


They are taking tap so they probably changed shoes, but that still doesn't explain the ballet slippers unless they want pretty, perfect ballerinas for the paps. You know they aren't hanging around ballet studios just in hopes of seeing someone famous.


----------



## bunnyr

pukasonqo said:


> yup, my ballet school was very strict about it, not only with the little ones but at all levels. the floors are expensive and some of the warm ups required to be lying on the floor so the last thing you wanted was gravel, dirt or whatnot in the floor




Yes exactly ! And this reminds me of the other thread "shoes on or off..." debate. It's the same exact concept! I don't want the dirt gravel or whatnot to get onto my own home's floors either.


----------



## Swanky

He's only 32!?


*Kourtney Kardashian Joins Scott Disick for Birthday Celebration in Las Vegas *



 
*Kourtney Kardashian* walks the carpet with her man *Scott Disick* while celebrating his birthday at 1 Oak Nightclub inside the Mirage Hotel & Casino on Saturday (May 23) in Las Vegas.
 The reality star will be celebrating his 32nd birthday on May 26.
 Earlier that day, *Kourtney* and *Scott* were seen spending time at his Memorial Day pool party held at Bare.


----------



## Bentley1

I feel like Scott has been in his early 30s for the past 6 years.


----------



## Swanky

I'm guessing his liver and lungs are that of a 70 yr old!?


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick's birthday isn't until Tuesday but with Kourtney Kardashian by his side he started the celebrations early.

Kourtney took the festivities in stylish stride, relaxing with the father of her three children and friends at the Bare pool lounge at The Mirage hotel in Las Vegas on Saturday.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star showed off her slender legs in tiny denim shorts paired with very strappy brown heels and a flowing embroidered ivory wrap.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-birthday-Vegas-pool-party.html#ixzz3b58UxYtl


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm guessing his liver and lungs are that of a 70 yr old!?









every single time i see him with those shoes on it takes me back to when my mom would say "i know damn well you don't think you are leaving the house/going with me looking like that!"


----------



## krissa

I love that he is touted as having a drinking problem and went to rehab yet for his bday they go to a club. You can see the Grey Goose in the back. I know they get paid for this but still it makes no sense.


----------



## bag-princess

krissa said:


> I love that he is touted as having a drinking problem and went to rehab yet for his bday they go to a club. You can see the Grey Goose in the back. I know they get paid for this but still it makes no sense.






exactly!   and yet kourt acts all upset and throws him out every few months when she is enabling him.   we all know they don't care as long as there is $$$$ involved.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

1 Oak Nightclub inside the Mirage Hotel & Casino on Saturday (May 23) in Las Vegas.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

They make beautiful babies, so I'll give 'em that much.


----------



## michie

Hmph...yeah...the whites of his eyes say nothing but "alcoholism" to me


----------



## blackkitty4378

I love the shape of her eyebrows.

Scott looks high and needs to do something with that beard. It's very unkempt and not flattering. Does his nose look off, too? Has it always looked like that?


----------



## chowlover2

Do that many people really show up for these club appearances?


----------



## AEGIS

Coach Lover Too said:


> They make beautiful babies, so I'll give 'em that much.



...i can't give them that...so they're batting 0/100 for me


----------



## bunnyr

aegis said:


> ...i can't give them that...so they're batting 0/100 for me




+1


----------



## zippie

bunnyr said:


> +1


 


+2 x100


----------



## AEGIS

well maybe like 13/100 since they're one of god's creatures....i guess...


----------



## zippie

AEGIS said:


> well maybe like 13/100 since they're one of god's creatures....i guess...


 


I wonder


----------



## Staci_W

AEGIS said:


> ...i can't give them that...so they're batting 0/100 for me



Agreed here too.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> ...i can't give them that...so they're batting 0/100 for me





bunnyr said:


> +1





+infinity

and sadly that is the only thing going for them both.


----------



## Swanky

I think the kids are cute!


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> ...i can't give them that...so they're batting 0/100 for me





bunnyr said:


> +1


I don't think they're cute either. They look like their parents are meth heads most of the time. Maybe because Mason always looks like he's wearing his PJs. But even though Penelope isn't cute, she looks like she is going to grow up to be fierce. She looks like she can carry off the wardrobe that Kimye attempts to dress North in.


----------



## zippie

charmesh said:


> I don't think they're cute either. They look like their parents are meth heads most of the time. Maybe because Mason always looks like he's wearing his PJs. But even though Penelope isn't cute, she looks like she is going to grow up to be fierce. She looks like she can carry off the wardrobe that Kimye attempts to dress North in.


 
They look like flying monkeys, sorry monkeys!


----------



## bunnyr

charmesh said:


> I don't think they're cute either. They look like their parents are meth heads most of the time. Maybe because Mason always looks like he's wearing his PJs. But even though Penelope isn't cute, she looks like she is going to grow up to be fierce. She looks like she can carry off the wardrobe that Kimye attempts to dress North in.







zippie said:


> They look like flying monkeys, sorry monkeys!




Her two older kids always look really... What's the description... Sloppy? Sorta homeless looking? Like their clothes buttons are all mismatched looking. Sorry not the kids fault. Especially talking about their hair "style". Well not surprised since most of the time imo kourtneys hair is a mess. She has a small narrow forehead I think so without bangs all her long hair just falls to the front and gets blown everywhere. That makes a person appear very sloppy and not put together.


----------



## Lounorada

Penelope is cute even though it looks like she's scowling all the time.
IMO though, Mason is not a cute kid. He looks like a really small old man wearing home-made kids clothes  
It's hard to explain, since he was a baby he just never looked like he had a childs face...


----------



## sabrunka

I feel uncomfortable reading comments from adults which are bashing children... I don't think it's necessary to say such cruel words about a child.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think they are darling darling children and Penny is such a mini Danny Divito


----------



## blackkitty4378

Yeah it makes me rather uncomfortable&#8230; none of these kids are ugly. I think Penelope is so cute now. She looks like one of the Olsen twins when they were younger. Her facial expressions in the beginning were really concerning, but she was never ugly.

Mason has an interesting look. More dark/Armenian looking than the other two. Reign looks really cute, too.

And so what if their kids are dressed rather casually, sometimes too casually? I can guarantee they're happier and have a better connection with their mother, unlike North, who is always dressed so fashionably but is nothing other than a prop to her parents; Kanye's second doll, after Kim, to show off how "fashionable" he is. North seems to have no connection with either of her parents and it's really sad. I'd pick Kourtney's kids over Kim's any day.


----------



## Lounorada

I don't see anyone on here 'bashing' children and saying they're ugly, just that they don't find them particularly cute. Huge difference.


----------



## mrsinsyder

sabrunka said:


> I feel uncomfortable reading comments from adults which are bashing children... I don't think it's necessary to say such cruel words about a child.


Yeah, it's usually frowned upon in these forums, but it's open season in here.


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> I think they are darling darling children and Penny is such a mini Danny Divito
> www-deadline-com.vimg.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/danny-devito-1.jpg
> x17online.com/images/photo-sets/conv/2013/03/KKardashianWhite033113_X17/KKardashianWhite033113_21-full.jpg




That's it!lol


----------



## Bentley1

aegis said:


> ...i can't give them that...so they're batting 0/100 for me




+1


----------



## zippie

encore hermes said:


> i think they are darling darling children and penny is such a mini danny divito
> www-deadline-com.vimg.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/danny-devito-1.jpg
> x17online.com/images/photo-sets/conv/2013/03/kkardashianwhite033113_x17/kkardashianwhite033113_21-full.jpg




lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

mrsinsyder said:


> Yeah, it's usually frowned upon in these forums, but it's open season in here.



....unless you badmouth Bruce that is....


----------



## bunnyr

We're stating why they're not cute. That's all. As if the only comments allowed are compliments.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sabrunka said:


> I feel uncomfortable reading comments from adults which are bashing children... I don't think it's necessary to say such cruel words about a child.



Tell me about it. Kids should be off limits but not around here. When it comes to little ones, I'm apart of the "If you don't have anything nice to say, hush" club. "Flying monkeys" I mean, really?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ladylouboutin08 said:


> tell me about it. Kids should be off limits but not around here. When it comes to little ones, i'm apart of the "if you don't have anything nice to say, hush" club. "flying monkeys" i mean, really?



+1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Awww...man... I think the kids are cute


----------



## blackkitty4378

They're innocent children. They can't help that their parents are fame whores. At least wait until they're 14 to start calling them things like ugly and thots.


----------



## zippie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Tell me about it. Kids should be off limits but not around here. When it comes to little ones, I'm apart of the "If you don't have anything nice to say, hush" club. "Flying monkeys" I mean, really?


 
Flying monkeys are cute..


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Tell me about it. Kids should be off limits but not around here. When it comes to little ones, I'm apart of the "If you don't have anything nice to say, hush" club. "Flying monkeys" I mean, really?



 I did wince a little at that but ppl have not thought kids were cute since kids were produced




zippie said:


> Flying monkeys are cute..



what did you google bc what I googled was not cute


----------



## labelwhore04

Coach Lover Too said:


> +1



+2, and i think Penelope is adorable. That grumpy face is just too cute.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> I think they are darling darling children and Penny is such a mini Danny Divito
> www-deadline-com.vimg.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/danny-devito-1.jpg
> x17online.com/images/photo-sets/conv/2013/03/KKardashianWhite033113_X17/KKardashianWhite033113_21-full.jpg




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I can't.


----------



## lh211

Lounorada said:


> I don't see anyone on here 'bashing' children and saying they're ugly, just that they don't find them particularly cute. Huge difference.



Agreed. Not all kids are cute and it's okay to say so IMO.


----------



## blackkitty4378

So would you consider Danny DeVito "not particularly cute"? lol and saying they're a "0" on a 1-100 scale or whatever someone said? That's definitely saying more than "not particularly cute," although, some people were saying that.

Everyone can say whatever they want. I just kind of feel bad for these kids considering who their family is. I would feel bad saying those things about any baby/toddler/child, really. Just me I guess. I mean, at that age, you really have no control over how you look. Not really fair IMO.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'm in my late 50's and I've never seen an ugly baby/child. I have however seen enough ugly adults to last me a lifetime, and I'm not necessarily referring to their physical attributes.


----------



## Caz71

Kids look feral. Sorry


----------



## AEGIS

blackkitty4378 said:


> So would you consider Danny DeVito "not particularly cute"? lol and saying they're a "0" on a 1-100 scale or whatever someone said? That's definitely saying more than "not particularly cute," although, some people were saying that.
> 
> Everyone can say whatever they want. I just kind of feel bad for these kids considering who their family is. I would feel bad saying those things about any baby/toddler/child, really. Just me I guess. I mean, at that age, you really have no control over how you look. Not really fair IMO.



I said THEIR PARENTS area 0/100 for me not the kids...and that's what everyone agreed with

and then i gave them 13 points just for u know...being children of God so 13/100


----------



## bag-princess

bunnyr said:


> Her two older kids always look really... What's the description... Sloppy? Sorta homeless looking? Like their clothes buttons are all mismatched looking. Sorry not the kids fault. Especially talking about their hair "style". Well not surprised since most of the time imo kourtneys hair is a mess. She has a small narrow forehead I think so without bangs all her long hair just falls to the front and gets blown everywhere. That makes a person appear very sloppy and not put together.




THIS




Encore Hermes said:


> I think they are darling darling children and Penny is such a mini Danny Divito
> www-deadline-com.vimg.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/danny-devito-1.jpg
> x17online.com/images/photo-sets/conv/2013/03/KKardashianWhite033113_X17/KKardashianWhite033113_21-full.jpg




omg - kourt must have bumped into him somewhere while she was pregnant! 



Coach Lover Too said:


> *I'm in my late 50's and I've never seen an ugly baby/child.* I have however seen enough ugly adults to last me a lifetime, and I'm not necessarily referring to their physical attributes.





i've seen some and i am younger than you.   like lh said - not all kids are cute.  that is just real.  i don't see what is wrong with saying it here!  nobody has walked up to them and told them that to their face.


----------



## zippie

I've seen more lets say, unattractive babies/children than I've seen cute.  Some people shouldn't be reproducing.


----------



## ByeKitty

Some unattractive babies grow up to be good looking, and vice versa. And I'm sorry but not looking like a supermodel is not a reason not to reproduce. Some people have other things to contribute than good looks.


----------



## zippie

ByeKitty said:


> Some unattractive babies grow up to be good looking, and vice versa. And I'm sorry but not looking like a supermodel is not a reason not to reproduce. Some people have other things to contribute than good looks.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bag-princess said:


> i've seen some and i am younger than you.   like lh said - not all kids are cute.  that is just real.  i don't see what is wrong with saying it here!  nobody has walked up to them and told them that to their face.



No, but chances are they will grow up to learn to read and see what people said about them when they were younger. We wonder why some people grow up with low self esteem and feel the need to have endless plastic surgeries. Perfect example.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

zippie said:


> I've seen more lets say, unattractive babies/children than I've seen cute.  *Some people shouldn't be reproducing*.



Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## zippie

Coach Lover Too said:


> No, but chances are they will grow up to learn to read and see what people said about them when they were younger. We wonder why some people grow up with low self esteem and feel the need to have endless plastic surgeries. Perfect example.


 


Come on now, you know they aren't going to grow up and know how to read.


----------



## bag-princess

zippie said:


> Come on now, you know they aren't going to grow up and know how to read.





:lolots:


ooooooh you are going to get it now!!!!!


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## charmesh

Not all kids are cute. That's a fact. Heck, I don't even find my own kids attractive all the time.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Lounorada said:


> Penelope is cute even though it looks like she's scowling all the time.
> IMO though, Mason is not a cute kid. He looks like a really small old man wearing home-made kids clothes
> It's hard to explain, *since he was a baby he just never looked like he had a childs face...*



right.. like he's been here before! lol

anyhoot..you know who makes her shoes? TIA


----------



## zippie

charmesh said:


> not all kids are cute. That's a fact. Heck, i don't even find my own kids attractive all the time.


   lol


----------



## Lounorada

.pursefiend. said:


> right.. like he's been here before! lol
> 
> anyhoot..you know who makes her shoes? TIA


 
Yep, Gianvito Rossi 
http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/pr...utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Hy3bqNL2jtQ


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

zippie said:


> Come on now, you know they aren't going to grow up and know how to read.






        I dunno, we don't have to find every kid cute and adorable, when we don't think they are. Not every kid is cute, and that's fine. I know some people who weren't cute as kids grow up into beautiful adults. No big deal. It's ingrained that oh kids have to be cute and whoever says they aren't is a horrible person. Not the case at all, at least in my opinion.


----------



## blackkitty4378

There are people saying they're not cute and that's acceptable IMO but then there are people who are being bullies... to babies and toddlers. I just think people should pick on people their own size.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

blackkitty4378 said:


> There are people saying they're not cute and that's acceptable IMO but then there are people who are being bullies... to babies and toddlers. I just think people should pick on people their own size.



Yep. Kids are off base as far as I'm concerned. too. They didn't have a choice to be shoved in front of a camera and be picked apart.
I'll just wait until Brucie releases his female picture to decide if he looks like a flying monkey.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I guess I don't have the right to judge what other people say about whomever, even children. I just hope that people show more grace to the children they are either responsible for or involved with in their own lives.

If you're personally bullying a child, calling them ugly, feral, or comparing them to blatantly unattractive people, etc., that's extremely f***** up IMO.


----------



## Lounorada

babydoll chanel said:


> i dunno, we don't have to find every kid cute and adorable, when we don't think they are. Not every kid is cute, and that's fine. I know some people who weren't cute as kids grow up into beautiful adults. No big deal. It's ingrained that oh kids have to be cute and whoever says they aren't is a horrible person. Not the case at all, at least in my opinion.




+1


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> Not all kids are cute. That's a fact. Heck, I don't even find my own kids attractive all the time.




Lol. 


Babydoll Chanel said:


> I dunno, we don't have to find every kid cute and adorable, when we don't think they are. Not every kid is cute, and that's fine. I know some people who weren't cute as kids grow up into beautiful adults. No big deal. It's ingrained that oh kids have to be cute and whoever says they aren't is a horrible person. Not the case at all, at least in my opinion.




Totally agree.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don't know, years from now will penny be searching the archives here for posts commenting about her looks or searching for answers as to why her mother made her parade for the paps which she is clearly uncomfortable with?



Darling hat btw


----------



## guccimamma

some kids aren't cute, but i don't say it.  

one of my kids always looked like we live under a bridge, couldn't stay clean for anything. would come home from preschool looking like a tornado survivor.


----------



## labelwhore04

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I dunno, we don't have to find every kid cute and adorable, when we don't think they are. Not every kid is cute, and that's fine. I know some people who weren't cute as kids grow up into beautiful adults. No big deal. It's ingrained that oh kids have to be cute and whoever says they aren't is a horrible person. Not the case at all, at least in my opinion.



That's all true, but there's a difference between thinking something in your head, and saying it out loud(in a mean way). Calling kids feral and other mean names just shouldn't be ok.


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> Yep. Kids are off base as far as I'm concerned. too. They didn't have a choice to be shoved in front of a camera and be picked apart.
> I'll just wait until Brucie releases his female picture to decide if he looks like a flying monkey.



Agreed! if I found their kids ugly I would keep my mouth subtend not say anything at all. They didn't ask for this. All bets are off for their fameho parents though!


----------



## blackkitty4378

Yeah, I must admit the feral comment was a hot button for me, because there actually are children that are feral due to severe abuse and neglect, and I find that deeply disturbing.

If you're interested, here's a couple of cases:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxana_Malaya
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genie_(feral_child)


----------



## charmesh

The ferrel comment probably about the way Kourtney dresses Mason. She seems to make more of an effort with Penelope, who is my favorite Hollywood tot even though I don't think she is cute. I think she looks like she has so much personality.


----------



## Bentley1

On the show, Penelope is actually extremely shy and quiet. She's not an outgoing little girl with a big personality, but I love that about her. She is very calm, sweet and loving. Mason has the bigger personality.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I dunno, we don't have to find every kid cute and adorable, when we don't think they are. Not every kid is cute, and that's fine. I know some people who weren't cute as kids grow up into beautiful adults. No big deal. It's ingrained that oh kids have to be cute and whoever says they aren't is a horrible person. Not the case at all, at least in my opinion.


Not every kid is cute, but some things can just be left unsaid, and that's OK.


----------



## mrsinsyder

blackkitty4378 said:


> Yeah, I must admit the feral comment was a hot button for me, because there actually are children that are feral due to severe abuse and neglect, and I find that deeply disturbing.
> 
> If you're interested, here's a couple of cases:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxana_Malaya
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genie_(feral_child)


Thank you for the links, interesting reading.


----------



## AEGIS

i rather be an ugly kid and a beautiful adult..which i think is how i turned out lol
cute kids are rarely cute adults
the universe just doesn't work that way


----------



## chowlover2

AEGIS said:


> i rather be an ugly kid and a beautiful adult..which i think is how i turned out lol
> cute kids are rarely cute adults
> the universe just doesn't work that way



I think you are right. I'd also rather be a late bloomer vs someone who peaks in high school. Life is all downhill when they get out in the real world.


----------



## AEGIS

chowlover2 said:


> I think you are right. I'd also rather be a late bloomer vs someone who peaks in high school. Life is all downhill when they get out in the real world.



I look at those high school peakers now like


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

labelwhore04 said:


> That's all true, but there's a difference between thinking something in your head, and saying it out loud(in a mean way). Calling kids feral and other mean names just shouldn't be ok.



And I never said it's ok to call them feral looking etc. Saying someone isn't cute is a long way from saying someone looks feral.


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> i rather be an ugly kid and a beautiful adult..which i think is how i turned out lol
> cute kids are rarely cute adults
> the universe just doesn't work that way




This is so true in my experience.  Unattractive kids that have turned into some of the most beautiful adults I have seen. The opposite also holds true, in my experience.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't know, years from now will penny be searching the archives here for posts commenting about her looks or searching for answers as to why her mother made her parade for the paps which she is clearly uncomfortable with?
> View attachment 3009285
> View attachment 3009287
> 
> Darling hat btw



Doesn't really matter does it? Either way she'll find the derogatory comments.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

mrsinsyder said:


> not every kid is cute, but some things can just be left unsaid, and that's ok.



+1


----------



## .pursefiend.

AEGIS said:


> I look at those high school peakers now like



right click + save as


----------



## Swanky

*'My handsome, sweet soul mate': Kourtney Kardashian leads the birthday messages for Scott Disick in Instagram post with son Mason *

Scott Disick celebrated his birthday  with a lavish Las Vegas soiree held at 10AK night club on Saturday.But as he turned 32 on Tuesday, friends and family took to Instagram to share well wishes for the reality star.
His partner Kourtney Kardashian wished him happy birthday with an adorable snap of him and their son Mason.





 
'My handsome, hilarious, sweet soul mate': Kourtney Kardashian wished Scott a happy birthday with a sweet photo of him and his son Mason on Tuesday

'My handsome, hilarious, sweet soul mate,' Kourtney wrote under the picture of the pair. 
Meanwhile Khloe also shared a heartfelt message for Scott, alongside a collage of the pair, with sister Kim Kardashian and family friend and hair stylist Scotty Cunha also getting in on the action and wishing him the happiest of birthdays. 
Khloe shared a collage of four photos of her and Scott, capturing model-like poses, beach adventures, and candid conversations.
Alongside the photos she posted a sweet message for the star, writing: 'Happy birthday @letthelordbewithyou!!!'
'I can't believe I have spent the last, what it seems like 100 birthdays with you. You have been such a blessing to our family and at times, such a headache but I couldn't imagine life without you as my brother.'
She continued, adding: 'I love you Lord!!! Bible, you are a pretty cool brother! #TheLordAndTheLady' 





 
'I couldn't imagine life without you!' Khloe Kardashian shared a heartfelt message for Scott Disick's 32nd birthday on Tuesday 







In addition to a collage of four photos of the pair, Khloe wrote out a sweet message for the birthday boy

Kim posted a sophisticated black and white shot, depicting the birthday boy posing alongside longtime girlfriend Kourtney as she posed next to Kim and Kanye West.
Scott looked dapper in a suit and black bow tie, while Kourtney coordinated in a form-fitting, long-sleeved black dress.
Kim flaunted her ample cleavage in a plunging silk dress, as she leaned up against doting husband Kanye, who also sported a black suit.







'So many memories' Kim Kardashian also took to Instagram for Scott's birthday, sharing a sophisticated black and white photo of her and husband Kanye West posing alongside Scott and longtime girlfriend Kourtney

'Happy Birthday @letthelordbewithyou So many years, so many memories! So happy to have you as a brother and friend! I love you!!!!!' she captioned the photo.
Family friend Scotty posted a photo of Kourtney and Scott from the former's birthday festivities in Las Vegas this past Saturday.
He sported an all-black ensemble in the photo, while Kourtney shows off her curves in a fitted, long-sleeved, black mini dress with gold detailing.
Scott looked lovingly at the mother of his three children in the shot, which shows the pair posing before the birthday bash at 10AK nightclub.







Happy couple: Kourtney Kardashian and family friend Scotty Cunha both shared this snap from Scott's birthday festivities in Las Vegas on Saturday 


Scotty captioned the photo: 'Love these two! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SCOTT! @kourtneykardash u look sooooo gorg here!!! Loved our 24 wild hours in Vegas!'
Kourtney had previously shared the same image on Instagram, taking to her account on Saturday to post the sweet snap.
'Too much fun last night celebrating @letthelordbewithyou birthday...#vegas,' she captioned the photo of the pair. 






Kardashian family friend and hair stylist Scotty also shared his well wishes for Scott on his big day



The reality star seems to be getting closer to his partner, after suffering for years with his out-of-control lifestyle, and spending a short time at a rehab facility in Costa Rica in March. 
The Lord was by his 36-year-old baby mama's side during the ski trip in Montana that was the focus of Sunday night's episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians.
Scott was even helping out with new baby Reign, his son who was born in December. 
Speaking with People magazine on Monday, he confessed he has not yet seen a birthday gift from Kourtney, who helped him host his birthday event at 1OAK on Saturday in Las Vegas.
When asked if he deserves one, Disick joked, 'Hard to say.'
Because he already celebrated his big day in Sin City, he revealed a big bash back at home in Calabasas was not likely.
'We'll probably just do a little barbecuing at the house,' he said. 'Nothing too crazy.' 







Staying sharp: Scott combed his hair back in its usual neat and stylish 'do











Back on track: Scott, who has struggled in recent years, seems to be getting closer to partner Kourtney, and was seen taking care of their new son Reign in the most recent episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3098298/Kourtney-Kardashian-leads-birthday-messages-Scott-Disick-Instagram-post-son-Mason.html#ixzz3bLdeRu7h


----------



## Sasha2012

He spent the weekend celebrating his 32nd birthday early with a wild bash in Las Vegas.

But when it came to Scott Disick's big day on Tuesday, the party was a lot more low key as the star enjoyed a cosy dinner for two with long-term love Kourtney Kardashian.

The couple left their three children at home and dressed down in jeans for their date at Nobu in Malibu.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ch-date-Malibu-Vegas-party.html#ixzz3bMcPdcVI


----------



## charmesh

Khloe can't imagine life without him??? This family is weird. But the pictures with him and his sons are sweet


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That picture of him and Mason is adorable!


----------



## zaara10

charmesh said:


> Khloe can't imagine life without him??? This family is weird. But the pictures with him and his sons are sweet




Life w/o his sperm. Oh oops, I just read u said Khloe not kourtney [emoji15]


----------



## AEGIS

charmesh said:


> Khloe can't imagine life without him??? This family is weird. But the pictures with him and his sons are sweet



Is Kourtney the Lady in that hashtag or is Khloe?


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Reality stars Kim Kardashian and her sister Kourtney take their daughters to dance class on May 28, 2015 in Tarzana, California.


----------



## Lounorada

So cute! The tutus are adorable


----------



## sabrunka

Awww my goodness, they're so cute!


----------



## bag-princess

they are so adorable!  in that last pick they are standing there with the same exact look on their faces!!


----------



## Bentley1

So cute! Love them in the tutus


----------



## tweegy

Penelope is all Scott tho.


----------



## Eva1991

Why is Kourtney carrying 2 bags?


----------



## littlerock

Eva1991 said:


> Why is Kourtney carrying 2 bags?



The bal might be her daughter's bag.

They are adorable.


----------



## ByeKitty

Adorable


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Omg I love the babies pics!! They are too cute for words! I hope they grow up together and stay close to each other and there's no unhealthy competition between them when they get older. Love their little expressions!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Those kids are absolutely adorable.


----------



## charmesh

Coach Lover Too said:


> Omg I love the babies pics!! They are too cute for words! I hope they grow up together and stay close to each other and there's no unhealthy competition between them when they get older. Love their little expressions!



That family breeds unhealthy competition.


----------



## indi3r4

AEGIS said:


> Is Kourtney the Lady in that hashtag or is Khloe?


Khloe


----------



## Coach Lover Too

charmesh said:


> That family breeds unhealthy competition.




True unfortunately.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So cute! It's nice that they do things together.


----------



## CobaltBlu

super cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

North and Kourtney, so cute.

via zimbio


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Adorable!


----------



## charmesh

What I wouldn't give for a little girl. They seem so adorable


----------



## labelwhore04

North seems more happy/excited about Kourtney than she's ever looked with Kim.


----------



## Bentley1

Awww, she seems so excited
To be picked up by Kourtney. So cute!

I LOVE when my niece does that to me. I swoop her up and give her a hundred kisses and squeezes. [emoji173]&#65039;

I see they're at the entrance of the NM at Topanga Mall. Wonder what they are getting there, it's such a tiny little NM with lame stock.


----------



## pukasonqo

Bentley1 said:


> Awww, she seems so excited
> To be picked up by Kourtney. So cute!
> 
> I LOVE when my niece does that to me. I swoop her up and give her a hundred kisses and squeezes. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I see they're at the entrance of the NM at Topanga Mall. Wonder what they are getting there, it's such a tiny little NM with lame stock.




they are having their pic taken and getting their ego stroked (the sisters not the kidlets)


----------



## Michele26

charmesh said:


> What I wouldn't give for a little girl. They seem so adorable



Me too.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That is just beyond cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

She dubbed him her 'soul mate' while celebrating his 32nd birthday just a few days ago.

And Kourtney Kardashian, 36, proved that she and her partner Scott Disick - who have had their fair share of ups and downs - are strong as ever on Friday.

The two were seen affectionately holding hands as they stepped out to go furniture shopping in North Hollywood, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lks-hand-hand-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3bawYdlXi


----------



## pukasonqo

sorry, kourtney should be giving the overalls trend a big pass


----------



## lh211

Sasha2012 said:


> She dubbed him her 'soul mate' while celebrating his 32nd birthday just a few days ago.
> 
> And Kourtney Kardashian, 36, proved that she and her partner Scott Disick - who have had their fair share of ups and downs - are strong as ever on Friday.
> 
> The two were seen affectionately holding hands as they stepped out to go furniture shopping in North Hollywood, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lks-hand-hand-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3bawYdlXi



 

These two are getting as bad as Khloe and her daily gym shot.


----------



## bag-princess

lh211 said:


> These two are getting as bad as Khloe and her daily gym shot.




they put the func in dysfunctional!! 





charmesh said:


> What I wouldn't give for a little girl. They seem so adorable





i am soooo glad i only have boys!  i never wanted a little girl - much to everyone's surprise.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'd rather see her covered up in overalls than some of the crap her sisters are guilty of wearing.
At least things aren't hanging out all over the place!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bag-princess said:


> they put the func in dysfunctional!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am soooo glad i only have boys!  i never wanted a little girl - much to everyone's surprise.



I never wanted girls either!! I was so thankful for my boys!


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> She dubbed him her 'soul mate' while celebrating his 32nd birthday just a few days ago.
> 
> And Kourtney Kardashian, 36, proved that she and her partner Scott Disick - who have had their fair share of ups and downs - are strong as ever on Friday.
> 
> The two were seen affectionately holding hands as they stepped out to go furniture shopping in North Hollywood, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lks-hand-hand-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3bawYdlXi



This family does nothing but furniture shop. They need to think of a new photo op


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> I never wanted girls either!! I was so thankful for my boys!




do you have people always asking "don't you want a little girl?"   uh - hell no!!!!   not ever!


----------



## B. Jara

Coach Lover Too said:


> I never wanted girls either!! I was so thankful for my boys!




Yep, another blessed with boys and wouldn't have it any other way. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## charmesh

I have boys and have been trying to adopt a baby girl forever. My boys are wonderful, but i want bows and pink and ruffles


----------



## Swanky

I have both, they're both wonderful 

I agree that the overalls are better than what her sis's wear. . . they look normal.


----------



## ByeKitty

I wouldn't be sad if I had a nice healthy baby boy, but I have always felt like I would prefer a little girl!


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> I have boys and have been trying to adopt a baby girl forever. My boys are wonderful, *but i want bows and pink and ruffles*




see that freaks me out the door!!!  i don't like ruffles and i despise pink!  i love my bags and makeup and things like that but i am not "girly girly" at all.   i love the ease of boys - throw own a nice Tshirt and jeans/shorts with a pair of Nike with matching Nike hate and we are out the door ready to go!  easy!





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *I have both, they're both wonderful*
> 
> I agree that the overalls are better than what her sis's wear. . . they look normal.





they are!  some little girls are just too cute and i love seeing them dressed like little girls should with their little earrings and polished nails and hair done.  then i think "thank you God for knowing that is not for me!"  





as for Kourtney - anyone else hear the "green acres" theme song playing when she is wearing those overalls???


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bag-princess said:


> do you have people always asking "don't you want a little girl?"   uh - hell no!!!!   not ever!



At this age, (almost 60) if someone asked me that, it wouldn't be hell no, it'd be f**k no!  (I do love my granddaughters tho!)


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> At this age, (almost 60) if someone asked me that, it wouldn't be hell no, it'd be f**k no!  (I do love my granddaughters tho!)


----------



## StopHammertime

labelwhore04 said:


> North seems more happy/excited about Kourtney than she's ever looked with Kim.




LOL. That was my first thought. So adorable!


----------



## AshTx.1

Sasha2012 said:


> She dubbed him her 'soul mate' while celebrating his 32nd birthday just a few days ago.
> 
> And Kourtney Kardashian, 36, proved that she and her partner Scott Disick - who have had their fair share of ups and downs - are strong as ever on Friday.
> 
> The two were seen affectionately holding hands as they stepped out to go furniture shopping in North Hollywood, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lks-hand-hand-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3bawYdlXi



Kourtney ' s shoes are hideous


----------



## Sasha2012

It's big happy news in the Kardashian family.

Kourtney's little sister Kim announced on Sunday night's episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians that she is pregnant with her second child.

And just hours before the pregnancy news broke, the eldest Kardashian sister, 36, was spotted enjoying a day of bonding with two of her three children and partner of nine years Scott Disick in Malibu, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ster-Kim-reveals-pregnancy.html#ixzz3bn2R7bsG


----------



## lh211

She really is so different from the other sisters.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-princess said:


> some little girls are just too cute and* i love seeing them dressed like little girls should with their little earrings and polished nails and hair done*.  then i think "thank you God for knowing that is not for me!"



Polished nails and hair done on LITTLE girls? They're exactly that, little kids and not women or teens.


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Polished nails and hair done on LITTLE girls? They're exactly that, little kids and not women or teens.




oh good lawd!!

there is nothing wrong with a little nail polish - my mom would do my nails and my sister's when we were old enough to notice hers around 7 or 8 years old every few months.   and "hair done"  does NOT mean styled professionally in someone's shop.:weird:  i mean their mother took the effort and time to comb/brush it to make them look nice.


disclaimer: no LITTLE girls were harmed or traumatized in this process.


----------



## Lapis

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Polished nails and hair done on LITTLE girls? They're exactly that, little kids and not women or teens.



My 8 yr old paints her own nails, does a horrible job of it but it's fun for her, she and her little friends enjoy it.
Hair done- neatly braided with bows/beads/bubbles, it doesn't mean a lace front and 2 packs of 24 inch weave. My dd's hair is always done.


----------



## bag-princess

Lapis said:


> My 8 yr old paints her own nails, does a horrible job of it but it's fun for her, she and her little friends enjoy it.
> Hair done- neatly braided with bows/beads/bubbles, *it doesn't mean a lace front and 2 packs of 24 inch weave.* My dd's hair is always done.




exactly!!

 when i see the picture of THAT 8 year old in my head!! :lolots:


----------



## Eva1991

bag-princess said:


> oh good lawd!!
> 
> there is nothing wrong with a little nail polish - my mom would do my nails and my sister's when we were old enough to notice hers around 7 or 8 years old every few months.   and "hair done"  does NOT mean styled professionally in someone's shop.:weird:  i mean their mother took the effort and time to comb/brush it to make them look nice.
> 
> 
> disclaimer: no LITTLE girls were harmed or traumatized in this process.



LOL. My mom did the same thing. She used to do my nails (only in the summer months though) because I was jealous of hers. Lots of little girls ask their moms to do their nails. It's not unusual and doesn't mean that they stop being kids.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ok, I think I need to defend myself here - I THOUGHT by hair done it meant at salon, like professionally  done. Of course I didn't think little girls should run wild with tangled messy hair all the time.


----------



## 19andobsessed

bag-princess said:


> oh good lawd!!
> 
> there is nothing wrong with a little nail polish - my mom would do my nails and my sister's when we were old enough to notice hers around 7 or 8 years old every few months.   and "hair done"  does NOT mean styled professionally in someone's shop.:weird:  i mean their mother took the effort and time to comb/brush it to make them look nice.
> 
> 
> disclaimer: no LITTLE girls were harmed or traumatized in this process.




Hahaha actually though! I hate it when people start being all "little kids should NOT look like that!"
Like, listen hun, I'll dress my kids up as I please whether you approve of it or not. 
I think a mother would know better than to harm her child... So relax people.


----------



## Lapis

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ok, I think I need to defend myself here - *I THOUGHT by hair done it meant at salon, like professionally  done. *Of course I didn't think little girls should run wild with tangled messy hair all the time.



Ah, I think this is probably going to come down to culture, and ethnicity.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lapis said:


> Ah, I think this is probably going to come down to culture, and ethnicity.



How so? You're probably right though - to me hair done means, getting your hair done professionally, lol.


----------



## Lapis

Babydoll Chanel said:


> How so? You're probably right though - to me hair done means, getting your done professionally, lol.



I'm a non American POC, but like most WOC I grew up having my hair done every week, a 2+ hour process that started with taking out the old style, wash/condition, and having the new braids/cornrows whatever put in. 
When I tell my dd her hair has to be done she understands that all of that is going to happen. It is also understood that all little girls hair should be done, no excuses, (see Beyonce's thread)

My White friends now, get their hair done at the salon. Hair care at home is not having it done


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> oh good lawd!!
> 
> there is nothing wrong with a little nail polish - my mom would do my nails and my sister's when we were old enough to notice hers around 7 or 8 years old every few months.   and "hair done"  does NOT mean styled professionally in someone's shop.:weird:  i mean their mother took the effort and time to comb/brush it to make them look nice.
> 
> 
> disclaimer: no LITTLE girls were harmed or traumatized in this process.


 
Agree! My mother only allowed soft colors on my nails at that age. Took me YEARS to get the courage to wear red nail polish (in my 30's). She always said "only hookers wear red nails lol"


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't see anything wrong with people doing their little girls' hair (which probably takes more effort for people with afro hairtypes), but I do have problems with people using chemical relaxers on little girls' hair. Also, I don't have a problem with nail polish occasionally - I mean, I remember myself as a little girl and I loved nailpolish - but I wouldn't take my daughter out for manicures in a structural fashion. The less chemicals inhaled, the better.


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> I don't see anything wrong with people doing their little girls' hair (which probably takes more effort for people with afro hairtypes), *but I do have problems with people using chemical relaxers on little girls' hair. Also, I don't have a problem with nail polish occasionally - I mean, I remember myself as a little girl and I loved nailpolish - but I wouldn't take my daughter out for manicures in a structural fashion. The less chemicals inhaled, the better*.


 
Agree. I would never let them file or push cuticles. Just polish. I would also let them dip my little cousin's nail into the bowl of water, just because she saw the women in salon doing it (and I took her, when I knew it would be empty and no fumes).


----------



## madeinnyc

Where is Reign? Rarely see them with him. He gets to stay with the nanny while the older kids get parent time?


----------



## blackkitty4378

I bet little girls can be just as fun as little boys! Children of either gender can be difficult. It's all in a matter of how you raise them IMO.

But I guess I'm biased&#8230; I (girl) had a mother who hated girls of any age and much preferred boys&#8230; but I think she had deeper issues.


----------



## Swanky

They both truly have their amazing qualities!


----------



## queenofshopping

madeinnyc said:


> Where is Reign? Rarely see them with him. He gets to stay with the nanny while the older kids get parent time?




I was just wondering the same.  Yes, he is an infant, but why not take him out with the rest of the fam? They made him, they should include him- whether it is convenient, fun or not. It seems like he is left behind more often than not.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I like Kourtney's *I don't give a sh*t what people think about me* attitude. I also like her laid back casual dress. She doesn't try to impress anyone unlike the others.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> oh good lawd!!
> 
> there is nothing wrong with a little nail polish - my mom would do my nails and my sister's when we were old enough to notice hers around 7 or 8 years old every few months.   and "hair done"  does NOT mean styled professionally in someone's shop.:weird:  i mean their mother took the effort and time to comb/brush it to make them look nice.
> 
> 
> disclaimer: no LITTLE girls were harmed or traumatized in this process.




That's what I got from reading your post. Nothing wrong with it. Done can mean different things but at the end of the day done hair = combed hair to me. 

I tell people all the time you raise your kid how you want and I raise mine how I want. End of discussion unless you coming to the house to contribute.

I come from a mother (and aunts) who let me get my hair "done" professionally (shampoo and ponytails) and got my nails done (just polished and no red were the rules lol) around 8. I turned out just fine. Not to mention I had more hair than I had body so I wouldn't wish that on anyone [emoji23].


----------



## Sasha2012

Her stepfather Bruce revealed his female identity on the cover of Vanity Fair and accused her mother of mistreatment.

After the week she's had, Kourtney Kardashian was back to her brand of normal on Thursday as she stepped out for dinner with her longtime partner Scott Disick.

Kourtney retreated to a restaurant in her upscale yet low-key community of Calabasas, California, looking trendy yet casual in torn jeans, clingy white top and black leather jacket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-Scott-Disick-Calabasas.html#ixzz3cEMlDLUF


----------



## Bentley1

I can't believe how often these two eat at SugarFish in Calabasas. The place is the size of a closet and the sushi is mediocre at best. I guess it's
an easy way to get in their weekly/daily pap shots.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Promotion/advertising for SugarFish perhaps?


----------



## Bentley1

blackkitty4378 said:


> Promotion/advertising for SugarFish perhaps?



Yeah, definitely another possibility.  Perhaps some sort of agreement/arrangement with Sugar fish.


----------



## ByeKitty

How short is Kourtney? I feel like Scott is shorter than me, she must be tiny.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> How short is Kourtney? I feel like Scott is shorter than me, she must be tiny.




She's lucky if she's a full 5 ft. I doubt she is bc she's shorter than Kim and she's supposedly around 5'2 on a good day.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Bentley1 said:


> She's lucky if she's a full 5 ft. I doubt she is bc she's shorter than Kim and she's supposedly around 5'2 on a good day.



I think she is under 5, Kim slightly over.


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she is under 5, Kim slightly over.




Yeah, I think so too.


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she is under 5, Kim slightly over.




Are we discussing their mental ages?


----------



## blackkitty4378

Most Armenians I know of have rather short stature.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Are we discussing their mental ages?


----------



## japanesedong

Kourtney's height is 4'11


----------



## Eva1991

Kim doesn't look much taller than Kourt.


----------



## anabg

I saw her at the Fountain Bleu with Scott in 2009.  She is really really short. And this comes from someone that is only 5'-2".


----------



## Swanky

*'A drunken mess': Nightclub forced to give $250 refunds after Scott  Disick turns up late and is incapable of carrying out meet and greet at  charity event*

 
He has been trying to stay on the straight and narrow when if comes to his partying.
But  Scott Disick appears to have fallen off the wagon again after the  turned up to a nightclub meet and greet on Saturday in Montreal, Canada,  so inebriated he was unable to be introduced to fans.
The event at Time Supper Club venue was held to raise money for the ONEXONE $1 Feed a Child Campaign.





 

Inebriated: Scott Disick made an  appearance at the Time Supper Club in Montreal, Canada for a charity  event on Saturday  but according to onlookers he was drunk and edgy

But it descended into chaos when punters demanded refunds on their $250 tickets and was then raided by the police. 

Marketing  Director for the nightclub Thierry Havitov told the Daily Mail Scott,  32, who was given a five figure sum for his appearance, didn't turn up  until gone midnight. 
'He was late. He stayed for about an hour.' 

He added: 'He was in party mode.'

A source told In Touch: 'Scott was belligerent and refused to do the meet and greet, which meant organisers had to give all the money back.
'It was a complete disaster.'
According  to onlookers who branded him 'a drunken mess', he went straight to the  VIP section and began drinking with his entourage. 




 

Scott turned up late to his meet and greet appearance with an entourage and sources said he was belligerent to guests
Others said he continued to drink heavily after his arrival and appeared to not want to be there

The source added they saw him downing shots and champagne, and then kept moving from place to place around the venue.
Thierry  confirmed Scott had to be taken to a number of different areas because  the venue was so crowded, and they couldn't get a clear area to carry  out the meet and greet properly.
'They  got to see Scott but they didn;t get to meet him. Scott moved around a  little bit. We took him to the DJ booth and then upstairs. Because it  was late it was so packed we didn;t have a clean area.




 

Money back: Due to his manner organisers were forced to offer refunds

As  guests began to get angry they were not getting their money's worth  from the meet and greet, two girls in the venue broke into a fight and  started pulling each others hair, screaming and crying.
Thierry said: 'Two girls had a little bit of a push each other, fell on he table and made a lot of noise.
We  apologised for their not being a meet and greet and said online we  would reimburse people. There a lot of crying and a lot drama.'
Then  police raided the venue - the third time in three days.
Theirry  said he moved the VIP guests to safety and ushered Scott out of the  back door: 'When the police raided the venue we decided to take him out  because we didn't know wthat the police were going to do.  





 

Anger: Space was limited for Scott to say hello with some club goers  saying he was being moved around and his manner was edgy





 

Let down: The reality star managed a smile for guests, but many were disappointed they didn't get to see him properly

'We didn't want to leave him there so we took him out the back.'
The Dom Perignon night was held as part of the Canadian Grand Prix Opening Weekend in Montreal.
Also in attendance were Joe Jonas, 20, and Gigi Hadid, 25, who were seen getting up close and personal together.
Joe  had already been at the club the night before, making a DJ-ing  appearance, and was there again with the model on Saturday when Scott  arrived for the meet and greet.
Gigi  recently split with on off love Cody Simpson and has been linked to the  Jonas brother in the wake of the break up last month. 




 

Making friends: Gigi Hadid  (pictured with Scott) was also at the event, and came with Joe Jonas





 

Ushered out: The three stars had to leave the venue when it was raided by police

Thierry  confirmed as a result of Scott's behaviour on the night and failure to  carry out the meet and greet, guests were offered a full refund.
The club posted a message on its Facebook page confirming they would be re-imbursed. 
However  he justified Scott's appearance saying: ' We didn't hire Scott Disick  to give a speech. We hired him to come and have fun with us.'
The  reailty star, who has three children with Kourtney Kardashian - Reign  Aston, six months, Penelope Scotland, who is three in July, and Mason  Dash, six, has addressed his issues with partying before. 
He has already spent time at controversial Costa Rican rehab centre Rythmia Life Advancement Centre - he checked in in March.
Addicts are treated with a hallucinogenic drug called Ibogaine. 
It includes the roots from a small African tree which are supposed to help people battle addiction.
The  Iboga plant used in the drug is said to have anti-addictive properties  and is thought to assist with cravings for alcohol and drugs like  heroin. 
Scott's former manager David Weintraub has said his issues have always been with 'coke and alcohol.' 
Another source told the magazine that Scott was planning to return to re-hab but never made it.

He  also entered rehab in June 2014, and was seen telling a friend on  Keeping Up with the Kardashians: 'I thought I was going to die.'
'I've  gone over this in my head so many times to try to live a cleaner life,  and for some reason I just keep going back to the same routine.
'I've pretty much become a broken record. And I'm sick of hearing myself talk about the problems I have that I don't fix.' 
The Daily Mail has contacted representatives of Scott Disick for comment. 




 

Family; Scott's partner Kourtney  Kardashian, pictured here with two of the couple's children Mason, six,  and Penelope, three next month, is trying to be supportive of Scott  after concerns for his behaviour


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-meet-greet-charity-event.html#ixzz3cgQmwgeR
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *'A drunken mess': Nightclub forced to give $250 refunds after Scott  Disick turns up late and is incapable of carrying out meet and greet at  charity event*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-meet-greet-charity-event.html#ixzz3cgQmwgeR​


 

He's such a repulsive man.

And the people who paid $250 to meet this fool should be named and publicly shamed. SMH.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> He's such a repulsive man.
> 
> And the people who paid $250 to meet this fool should be named and publicly shamed. SMH.



Completely agree!
I wanna know when Kourtney is finally going to see the light and kick his a** to the curb once and for all.


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> Completely agree!
> I wanna know when Kourtney is finally going to see the light and kick his a** to the curb once and for all.




when he has filled her quota for kids.


----------



## Swanky

At least it was a charity event! Shame on him for not holding up his end of that agreement at a charity event.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Showing up drunk and/or high to a charity event makes it worse! 

I'm not sure what treatment plan he was given in rehab but I'm pretty sure a club or anywhere that sells alcohol is to be stayed away from especially if he just checked in in March. 

But most programs require a certain amount of stay time I'd imagine he left AMA and hasn't been sober since he left. Addiction is nothing to play with.


----------



## Swanky

I was referring to the people that paid.


----------



## MY2CENT

He ain't no man, real men don't act like kids that can't control themselves little boys do that, what gets me is there are grown up people who pay to see this piece of s### in person really, who are those people. Pathetic


----------



## mistikat

Le Journal de Montreal, whose version I would trust more than the Daily Fail, said nothing about him being drunk (and they would if he was). They do say that none of the celebs there with him (Joe Jonas and Gigi Hadid) agreed to pose for pictures or meet fans because they claimed it wasn't in their contract.

http://www.journaldemontreal.com/20...disick-snobent-leurs-fans-au-time-supper-club

Not posting the whole article because it's in French. 

I'm no fan of Disick but my guess is the club promoter got way more mileage out of saying he was being a drunk jerk than just copping to what likely happened. Plus, bars close at 3 am in Quebec, so the fact that he showed up just after midnight is fairly standard. Not much starts until then.


----------



## Encore Hermes

He doesn't look like a mess to me, he looks animated yes but he is put together, his hair is perfect, not sweating or spilling. 
Sounds like a PR story.


----------



## AEGIS

just baby daddy drama


----------



## Bentley1

I can't with the folks who are paying good money to meet this douche. Get a life. 
Yes, I'm judging.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was referring to the people that paid.




They got refunded. Does that mean charity still got the money?


----------



## AshTx.1

Storyline.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yupp.


----------



## Caz71

Hipster dufus&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Lounorada

bentley1 said:


> i can't with the folks who are paying good money to meet this douche. Get a life.
> Yes, i'm judging.



This!


----------



## Oryx816

bentley1 said:


> i can't with the folks who are paying good money to meet this douche. Get a life.
> Yes, i'm judging.




+100000000.

Also, what charity wants to be affiliated with these people?  A children's charity?  Really?


----------



## Eva1991

I don't get why people pay to meet and greet _any _celeb, not just Scott.


----------



## Oryx816

Eva1991 said:


> I don't get why people pay to meet and greet _any _celeb, not just Scott.




Agreed, but ESPECIALLY a loser like this.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I can imagine him mouthing off at people. "DoucheLord Dipstick" should be his moniker.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> +100000000.
> 
> *Also, what charity wants to be affiliated with these people?  A children's charity?  Really?*



Exactly! 
I'm giving major side-eye to this charity.


----------



## Sasha2012

She famously relishes motherhood and wants to spend as much time as possible with her kids.

And Kourtney Kardashian looked as pleased as her brood that they were heading to Universal Studios on Friday.

The mother-of-three took her eldest son Mason and daughter Penelope to the theme park in California to enjoy the host of rides at the attraction.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njoys-day-brood-theme-park.html#ixzz3cz3nGkYC


----------



## ByeKitty

A ladies' man I see!


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick has shown once again that he could not care less what the world thinks of him.

The 32-year-old was seen in public for the first time since turning up to a charity event too drunk to carry out a meet and greet last Saturday.

But despite last week's alcohol-related scandal, the self-proclaimed Lord Disick returned to the public eye by hosting at a Las Vegas night club. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sting-Las-Vegas-night-club.html#ixzz3czd41hSp


----------



## Swanky




----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## Encore Hermes

I guess  OTT is a draw when hosting at nightclubs


----------



## tweegy

Relax guys, we'll see it all on the show...


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Relax guys, we'll see it all on the show...



Oh, am fully relaxed! Just imitating his expression


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> Oh, am fully relaxed! Just imitating his expression




[emoji15]


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> [emoji15]


----------



## amoxie92

He looks like Manson. Scary!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks totally wired.


----------



## pink1

Besides the face&#8230;.is he super thin?  He has teeny tiny legs.  Or maybe is just angle.


----------



## Swanky

He's very slight  He's not a big boy at all.


----------



## Bentley1

He's short and super thin. Kourtney has called him "manorexic" on the show multiple times.


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## pixiejenna

Wow he has some crazy eyes going on. God how long is the contact that the Kardashians with one oak?!?


----------



## AEGIS

he is not remotely sexy
i'll take kanye over him any day
kanye isn't sexy either but at least he's wealthy


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

So drunk at the last appearance and high at this one.


----------



## MJDaisy

He looks so bad and way older than 32.


----------



## StopHammertime

LOL. Looks like I am the only one that found his facial expression hilarious! He has to have been joking.


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> A ladies' man I see!




they probably thought he was another girl with that long hair!! :giggles:





jimmyshoogirl said:


> So drunk at the last appearance and high at this one.




so pathetic!!!


----------



## B. Jara

pink1 said:


> Besides the face.is he super thin?  He has teeny tiny legs.  Or maybe is just angle.




He has the malnourished bobble head thing going on.


----------



## Gaby87

StopHammertime said:


> LOL. Looks like I am the only one that found his facial expression hilarious! He has to have been joking.




Nope, me too! I think Scott is hilarious!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Celebrating Norths 2nd Birthday at Disneyland. (June 15)


----------



## Bag Fetish

Scott needs to eat a cow... 
Omg he's so thin.. And unmanly


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian is clearly feeling confident after revealing that she is down to 116lbs, six months after giving birth to third child Reign.

The 36-year-old - who appears to have lost even more weight - showcased her enviable post-baby body on Tuesday as she arrived at the DASH store on Los Angeles's trendy Melrose Avenue to check on business.

Kourtney wore a black jumpsuit which clung to her petite figure and flashed a little flesh thanks to cut-out sections on both sides. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-DASH-store-1000-platforms.html#ixzz3dHCzi5aB


----------



## blackkitty4378

I love her.

Do you think she gets help from the family "dentist" when it comes to her weight loss, or do you think she does it naturally?


----------



## ByeKitty

She showered!


----------



## Bentley1

She never looks put together to me,  even when she tries. There's just something always disheveled, unkempt or dirty looking about her. 

But I can tell that she washed her hair recently, so thumbs up for that.


----------



## bunnyr

Bentley1 said:


> She never looks put together to me,  even when she tries. There's just something always disheveled, unkempt or dirty looking about her.
> 
> But I can tell that she washed her hair recently, so thumbs up for that.




Yes


----------



## labelwhore04

It's crazy how she's had 3 kids. She sure doesn't look like it. She always bounces back so quick after her pregnancies.


----------



## Oryx816

ByeKitty said:


> She showered!



 Hooray!



Bentley1 said:


> She never looks put together to me,  even when she tries. There's just something always disheveled, unkempt or dirty looking about her.
> 
> But I can tell that she washed her hair recently, so thumbs up for that.




So true.  She is so unpolished and grimy.  I also get a sloth vibe from her.  I feel like she doesn't take care if her grooming out of laziness.  Just a greasy, lazy, little sloth. 

Nice attempt today though....the hair looks clean for once.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I can see that. I think the only thing that looks unkempt about her (in this photo) is her hair. It would look a lot healthier and a lot nicer if it were to cut a few inches off of it to get the dead ends off. But in the end it is her hair and her choice.

I've always really liked her style, though, and her attitude. She's like a breathe of fresh air because she seems to have more common sense than the rest of the family, not like that's that much of an accomplishment or anything.


----------



## charmesh

ByeKitty said:


> She showered!


They must be filming


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> Hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true.  She is so unpolished and grimy.  I also get a sloth vibe from her.  I feel like she doesn't take care if her grooming out of laziness.  Just a greasy, lazy, little sloth.
> 
> Nice attempt today though....the hair looks clean for once.




Lmao! " greasy, lazy, little sloth" indeed. [emoji28]


----------



## bunnyr

labelwhore04 said:


> It's crazy how she's had 3 kids. She sure doesn't look like it. She always bounces back so quick after her pregnancies.




I don't know.. To me she's never looked very "fit" or thin.. And actually there are countless regular folks that "bounce back" right away, myself included. Hollywood makes it too big of a deal and shines the spot light on anyone who "looks like they've lost weight" after having a baby. It's really not that big of a deal. My own pre-pregnancy weight was 100lbs and at the heaviest during pregnancy was 145lbs, all pretty much baby weight and some water retention towards the end of term. I weight myself on the third day after giving birth and I was already down to 120lbs. My oldest is 10 years old now and I can still fit into old high school days clothes (not that I'd want to wear those of course lol).
Many people give themselves too many excuses to eat loads of junk/unhealthy foods during pregnancy etc and either over indulge or literally "eat for two". You're only suppose to take in an extra 300 (or 500.. It's been a while I might be confusing with nursing, anyway) or so of "healthy calories" per day so definitely not out of control cravings. Otherwise you will end up packing on a lot of unwanted weight that would be all left on yourself after the birth.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Ehh.. I get the lazy sloth vibe from Kim. Kim has never worked out (or hasn't in a long time) and doesn't do anything besides get her hair and makeup done and go on pap walks. I think Kourtney actually makes an effort with her kids, and spends a good portion of her time with her kids instead of just leaving it up to the nanny.

Kourtney seems to eat pretty healthily, that might have something to do with it, too. It just seems like although it's not an excuse, I can imagine baby weight is still weight to work off and that takes time and effort&#8230; unless she's going the PS route the rest of her family does.


----------



## redney

charmesh said:


> They must be filming



Yep. Kimbo was papped going into the Dash store too. They only show up there when they're filming.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bunnyr said:


> I don't know.. To me she's never looked very "fit" or thin.. And actually there are countless regular folks that "bounce back" right away, myself included. Hollywood makes it too big of a deal and shines the spot light on anyone who "looks like they've lost weight" after having a baby. It's really not that big of a deal. My own pre-pregnancy weight was 100lbs and at the heaviest during pregnancy was 145lbs, all pretty much baby weight and some water retention towards the end of term. I weight myself on the third day after giving birth and I was already down to 120lbs. My oldest is 10 years old now and I can still fit into old high school days clothes (not that I'd want to wear those of course lol).
> Many people give themselves too many excuses to eat loads of junk/unhealthy foods during pregnancy etc and either over indulge or literally "eat for two". You're only suppose to take in an extra 300 (or 500.. It's been a while I might be confusing with nursing, anyway) or so of "healthy calories" per day so definitely not out of control cravings. Otherwise you will end up packing on a lot of unwanted weight that would be all left on yourself after the birth.



Agreed, Hollywood makes too much of it but also, some women stack on weight due to luck of the draw ie hormones, or its natural in the family to add quite a few extra pounds.

I get that in Hollywood beauty and being thin are the standard so there's more pressure, and in real life women should also be encouraged to drop the extra pounds for health BUT to do so in their own time.  

Mums can be VERY judgemental against other mothers IMO.

Enjoying your new baby and bonding should be priority, not fitting into size 4 jeans. 
Most women lose weight reasonably quickly (though not by HW standards) anyway just from looking after a new addition.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian is clearly feeling confident after revealing that she is down to 116lbs, six months after giving birth to third child Reign.
> 
> The 36-year-old - who appears to have lost even more weight - showcased her enviable post-baby body on Tuesday as she arrived at the DASH store on Los Angeles's trendy Melrose Avenue to check on business.
> 
> Kourtney wore a black jumpsuit which clung to her petite figure and flashed a little flesh thanks to cut-out sections on both sides.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-DASH-store-1000-platforms.html#ixzz3dHCzi5aB




omgoodness!!!!  did she not look in a mirror when she put on that jumpsuit!!!   who lied and told her she looked fabulous????



charmesh said:


> They must be filming




:lolots::lolots:



Bentley1 said:


> Lmao! " greasy, lazy, little sloth" indeed. [emoji28]





ya'll are killing me first thing this morning!!


----------



## starsandbucks

I have to admit that I really like that jumpsuit outfit, especially the shoes. (Embarrassed.) It looks just like something I would have worn to the Limelight in 1993 and it's making me super nostalgic.


----------



## Eva1991

I think she needs a haircut. Her hair looks extremely thin and unhealthy.


----------



## pukasonqo

peachy derriere?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Is that Bambi on her bag or am I seeing things?


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> Is that Bambi on her bag or am I seeing things?


 
Yep, it's that ridiculous Bambi graphic Givenchy had in one of their collections a couple of years ago.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Malibu. (June 20)


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian trimmed down to an incredible 116 lbs after giving birth to her third child six months ago.

The 36-year-old put her newly svelte figure to the test as she filmed scenes for Keeping Up With The Kardashians with her sisters Khloe and Kendall on Tuesday.

Kourtney was rocking skinny white jeans and a pale yellow lace top with droopy, provocative sleeves that highlighted the toned results.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-reality-series-sisters.html#ixzz3dwpZyynC


----------



## redney

Kourt looks seriously annoyed.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good. I love her top.


----------



## blackkitty4378

She looks so good!


----------



## MarieG

blackkitty4378 said:


> She looks so good!



Totally! Good for her!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I agree. Nice to see a normal a** for a change!


----------



## ByeKitty

I love how Kourtney seems to have enough self esteem to not succumb to crazy amounts of plastic surgery... That's really something special in that family.


----------



## salmaash

redney said:


> Kourt looks seriously annoyed.


he's only looking at Kendall


----------



## AshTx.1

redney said:


> Kourt looks seriously annoyed.



What else is new?  Lol


----------



## Eva1991

Kourtney's recent outfit is fab. Love the boho vibe.


----------



## lovemysavior

According to Wendy Williams on her Hot Topics this morning, she reported that she kicked Scott out again for allegedly caught cheating.  I noticed she posted a scripture on her Instagram account and people were commenting about it too. Hopefully it's not true as dealing with infidelity is so sad, but hoping it's not for the show either.


----------



## DiorT

lovemysavior said:


> According to Wendy Williams on her Hot Topics this morning, she reported that she kicked Scott out again for allegedly caught cheating.  I noticed she posted a scripture on her Instagram account and people were commenting about it too. Hopefully it's not true as dealing with infidelity is so sad, but hoping it's not for the show either.




I just read something about this too...I guess Courtney nor any of her family wished Scott a Happy Father's Day this year on social media. hmmm...Usually that is where they post all their holiday greetings...


----------



## bag-princess

lovemysavior said:


> According to Wendy Williams on her Hot Topics this morning, she reported that she kicked Scott out again for allegedly caught cheating.  I noticed she posted a scripture on her Instagram account and people were commenting about it too.* Hopefully it's not true as dealing with infidelity is so sad, but hoping it's not for the show either*.





i would not waste one ounce of sympathy for any of them.   it is what it is because that is what they created.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian's youngest child might be only six months old, but he was not too young for some high-end shopping on Thursday.

The 36-year-old reality star and her son, six-month-old Reign Disick, were spotted out at the Barney's New York store in Beverly Hills, California with a friend.

Kourtney was looking incredible as she showed off her slim figure, having slimmed down to 116lbs since giving birth.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hopping-trip-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3e9AnlJXo


----------



## dooneybaby

lovemysavior said:


> According to Wendy Williams on her Hot Topics this morning, she reported that she kicked Scott out again for allegedly caught cheating.  I noticed she posted a scripture on her Instagram account and people were commenting about it too. Hopefully it's not true as dealing with infidelity is so sad, but hoping it's not for the show either.


Wendy also called Kourtney "boring," saying essentially that her screwed up relationship is the only interesting thing about her on "Keeping up with the Kardashians." I agree. Kourtney is one dry personality. Even the way she talks is boring. If she weren't part of the Kardashian package, she'd have nothing going for her. Yawn.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Really rubbing in that 116 pounds, Daily Mail.


----------



## Sasha2012

New pic of Reign vis Kourtney's instagram.

*'Three women and a baby'*


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Reign sorta resembles Rob. I think the other two are a spitting image of Scott.

I canNOT stand to listen to ANY of them talk. Makes me wanna stab my ears. ullhair:


----------



## Eva1991

Like her recent outfit. Any ID on her bag? TIA!


----------



## jessdressed

Eva1991 said:


> Like her recent outfit. Any ID on her bag? TIA!




Hi the bag is the Givenchy Pandora Mini Box bag


----------



## soosi

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian is clearly feeling confident after revealing that she is down to 116lbs, six months after giving birth to third child Reign.
> 
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old - who appears to have lost even more weight - showcased her enviable post-baby body on Tuesday as she arrived at the DASH store on Los Angeles's trendy Melrose Avenue to check on business.
> 
> 
> 
> Kourtney wore a black jumpsuit which clung to her petite figure and flashed a little flesh thanks to cut-out sections on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-DASH-store-1000-platforms.html#ixzz3dHCzi5aB




Can anyone ID these sunglasses?


----------



## Lounorada

soosi said:


> Can anyone ID these sunglasses?


Fendi 'Orchid' sunglasses
http://www.harveynichols.com/538218-orchidea-black-cat-eye-sunglasses/


----------



## soosi

Lounorada said:


> Fendi 'Orchid' sunglasses
> http://www.harveynichols.com/538218-orchidea-black-cat-eye-sunglasses/




Thank you so much


----------



## Lounorada

soosi said:


> Thank you so much


You're welcome!


----------



## Eva1991

jessdressed said:


> Hi the bag is the Givenchy Pandora Mini Box bag



Thanks *jessdressed*!


----------



## GaitreeS

She looks good...better that try hard Kimmy, Khloe and Kylie.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Coach Lover Too said:


> Reign sorta resembles Rob. I think the other two are a spitting image of Scott.
> 
> I canNOT stand to listen to ANY of them talk. Makes me wanna stab my ears. ullhair:




Your post reminded me of this, have you seen it?


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Your post reminded me of this, have you seen it?


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww her baby is cute!

Scotts infidelity has always been at question before Kourt got pregnant the first time. Sorry to say it but she puts up with it, it doesn't make it right but it is what it is.


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> Your post reminded me of this, have you seen it?





Lmao [emoji28]i forgot about this.


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> Your post reminded me of this, have you seen it?





These are my local newscasters, always good for a laugh!


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes a proud mother of three, but Kourtney Kardashian enjoyed a rare night without her children as she stepped out in West Hollywood on Friday evening.

The 36-year-old TV personality was joined by a female pal at popular restaurant Craigs, where she caught the eye in an edgy leather jacket as she made her way inside.

Kourtney continued a theme or sorts by sporting a pair of skin-tight leather trousers that clung to her nicely toned frame.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...teps-edgy-leather-ensemble.html#ixzz3eIvW5g3D


----------



## labelwhore04

She's giving me Holly Marie Combs vibes in the last pics.


----------



## blackkitty4378

pixiejenna said:


> Aww her baby is cute!
> 
> Scotts infidelity has always been at question before Kourt got pregnant the first time. Sorry to say it but she puts up with it, it doesn't make it right but it is what it is.



I honestly don't think she cares. I think she chose Scott because his immaturity and possible addiction makes him easier to control.


----------



## Sasha2012

As his longtime partner Kourtney Kardashian enjoyed a girls' night out in West Hollywood, Scott Disick was out doing what he does best - partying.

The 32-year-old E!'s Keeping Up With The Kardashians star hosted an event at 1 Oak nightclub in Las Vegas, Nevada on Friday.

And it was clearly an elaborate celebration, as pictures of the hot spot showcased massive amounts of confetti, flashy lights, and an abundance of beverages.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ty-Kourtney-girls-night-LA.html#ixzz3eJVwqiAi


----------



## Swanky

He looks terrible.


----------



## Oryx816

I like the creepy old guy with the pen behind her waiting for an autograph....


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He looks terrible.




Yes! Was just about to post the exact same thing.

He really seems to be going downhill quickly. He looks ill.


----------



## labelwhore04

I worry about Scott. At first i thought his alcohol issues were just a storyline, but judging by his appearance lately, i think he really does have a problem.


----------



## poopsie

That last one looks like he stuffed a sock down his pants


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I want to know who is paying their hard earned money to see Scott Disick hosting an event...


----------



## bag-princess

blackkitty4378 said:


> I honestly don't think she cares. I think she chose Scott because his immaturity and possible addiction makes him easier to control.




I don't think she has any control over him at all!


----------



## blackkitty4378

bag-princess said:


> I don't think she has any control over him at all!



Well&#8230; I mean she does have control over him to an extent. He would never leave her because without her family connections he wouldn't have his career of making appearances and being on a reality show.

Kourt wants a partner like him because she can be in full control of when she does things like have kids, what the kids do, etc. Scott probably spends time with them but I doubt he's very hands on.

I think she likes the idea of being with someone like Scott. He makes her feel like the sane and better partner.

Here's a link that describes codependency which is pretty much what they have going on:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codependency


----------



## pixiejenna

blackkitty4378 said:


> Well I mean she does have control over him to an extent. He would never leave her because without her family connections he wouldn't have his career of making appearances and being on a reality show.
> 
> Kourt wants a partner like him because she can be in full control of when she does things like have kids, what the kids do, etc. Scott probably spends time with them but I doubt he's very hands on.
> 
> I think she likes the idea of being with someone like Scott. He makes her feel like the sane and better partner.
> 
> Here's a link that describes codependency which is pretty much what they have going on:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codependency



ITA I've said it before without her he has nothing, not even family. I wouldn't even be surprised if her desire to have a guy like this steams from her parents divorce. In her head she feels secure knowing he can't really leave her because he depends so much on her. That way her kids father won't peace out like hers did when she was younger. Scott isn't going to win father of the year any time soon but at least he's around in his kids lives. And that's probably enough for her to be happy with him.


----------



## bag-princess

blackkitty4378 said:


> Well I mean she does have control over him to an extent. *He would never leave her because without her family connections he wouldn't have his career of making appearances and being on a reality show.
> 
> Kourt wants a partner like him because she can be in full control of when she does things like have kids,* what the kids do, etc. Scott probably spends time with them but I doubt he's very hands on.
> 
> I think she likes the idea of being with someone like Scott. He makes her feel like the sane and better partner.
> 
> Here's a link that describes codependency which is pretty much what they have going on:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codependency






that ITA agree with!!!  i think all he is good for in her mind is when she gets the itch for another child.    she has no other use for him otherwise.  i remember a few years ago when i was bored and caught it - he said he had to sleep in his own room because she wanted the kids to sleep with her. and that she knew where his room was when she wanted him.   and of course he would not have whatever he thinks is his "job" without being attached to her.

but i still don't think she has the complete control over him like she thinks she does or wants to.  he still gets out of pocket sometimes.


----------



## AEGIS

all the men in this family are troubled


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> Your post reminded me of this, have you seen it?




OMg I should put on a Depends before I watched this!! I almost peed!!


----------



## pink1

These two live on a hamster wheel.  Scott messes up, Kourtney kicks him out w/ ultimatums, Scott says he is sorry, Kourtney lets him back in.  Repeat 10,000 times.  That would get old really, really quickly for me (father or my kids or not).


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> all the men in this family are troubled


 
no man escapes unscathed!  


Except for Reggie, he got out in the nick of time!


----------



## blackkitty4378

pixiejenna said:


> ITA I've said it before without her he has nothing, not even family. I wouldn't even be surprised if her desire to have a guy like this steams from her parents divorce. In her head she feels secure knowing he can't really leave her because he depends so much on her. That way her kids father won't peace out like hers did when she was younger. Scott isn't going to win father of the year any time soon but at least he's around in his kids lives. And that's probably enough for her to be happy with him.



Their relationship dynamic is similar to her own parents'. Kris was kept around for breeding purposes and basically treated like another one of his children. She didn't act like a mother or an equal in their relationship. All was well until she cheated and then when her dad found out he didn't tolerate that and got a divorce.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> no man escapes unscathed!
> 
> 
> Except for Reggie, he got out in the nick of time!





that is because i don't think Reggie was all about kim the way she was with him!  he did not want to be a part of that family like these other guys do.


----------



## Swanky

Scott's happy enough, he's staying.  He's grown, he'll leave if he wants.


----------



## blackkitty4378

It'll be a cold day in hell when Scott leaves that set up.... and does what? Get a real job? Lol


----------



## Swanky

Exactly!  As long as he's "happy", he ain't leavin'!


----------



## blackkitty4378

It's not a bad set up TBH. Although I couldn't deal with someone not using birth control and using me for breeding when that's clearly not what I wanted, but maybe that's just a story line.


----------



## Swanky

He wants it. . . or HE'D use protection.


----------



## blackkitty4378

You'd be surprised at how indifferent some people are. Obviously if he had a major objection he would, but just because he's not doesn't mean he wants it. I think he just goes along with it.


----------



## Bentley1

Scott's living the cushiest life of them all. He has everything and did nothing for it. Not a dang thing, so he's good. He just has no purpose and tries to find meaning in partying. He needs to grow, but why would  he when mama Kourtney takes care of everything.


----------



## Sasha2012

On Saturday, Kourtney Kardashian traded in partner Scott Disick for a younger man - the couple's son, Mason.

The 36-year-old reality star was spotted at younger sister Khloe's 31st birthday party in the Studio City neighbourhood of Los Angeles.

Her five-year-old son in tow and a girlfriend by her side, Kourtney looked content, even though 32-year-old Scott was nowhere to be seen.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-boy-partner-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3eOroA7TI


----------



## StopHammertime

Mason is such a cute kid!!!!


----------



## charmesh

DC-Cutie said:


> no man escapes unscathed!
> 
> 
> Except for Reggie, he got out in the nick of time!


Reggie had a mother who was a match for PMK. And probably a few aunties too. The Kardashians prey upon men with no family to speak the truth to them. Probably why Kris H. didn't last too long.


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He wants it. . . or HE'D use protection.


Or lock his bedroom door, since he has to sleep in his own room.


----------



## tweegy

So I just realized the woman who kourtney had a letsbehonestexperience is a actress for orange is the new black.... Anyone else caught that??? 

[emoji53] reality Huh...


----------



## labelwhore04

tweegy said:


> So I just realized the woman who kourtney had a letsbehonestexperience is a actress for orange is the new black.... Anyone else caught that???
> 
> [emoji53] reality Huh...



Yes! Just proves how FAKE It is, hiring actresses for a "reality" show..


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Or lock his bedroom door, since he has to sleep in his own room.





  BLOOP!!


----------



## tweegy

labelwhore04 said:


> Yes! Just proves how FAKE It is, hiring actresses for a "reality" show..




Yep, she is Flaca from Orange [emoji4]


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> Yep, she is Flaca from Orange [emoji4]



So add her to the list of
Shorty the homeless guy who was  also cast on Seinfeld
Charlie Sheen's GF who played the Nanny (hired from the porn industry)
The stray dog Kim found who actually belonged to one of the producers on the show



Yet I am still amazed when people talk about what happens on the episodes like it is happening in real life.  

Bible!


----------



## labelwhore04

tweegy said:


> Yep, she is Flaca from Orange [emoji4]



lol the whole first season i was like "omg this girl looks soo familiar where is she from??" and it was bothering me so much, then it hit me that she was on the K show.


----------



## StopHammertime

tweegy said:


> So I just realized the woman who kourtney had a letsbehonestexperience is a actress for orange is the new black.... Anyone else caught that???
> 
> [emoji53] reality Huh...




I must have missed that, I don't remember kourt ever having that experience LOL


----------



## Sarahs12

Sasha2012 said:


> Shes a proud mother of three, but Kourtney Kardashian enjoyed a rare night without her children as she stepped out in West Hollywood on Friday evening.
> 
> The 36-year-old TV personality was joined by a female pal at popular restaurant Craigs, where she caught the eye in an edgy leather jacket as she made her way inside.
> 
> Kourtney continued a theme or sorts by sporting a pair of skin-tight leather trousers that clung to her nicely toned frame.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...teps-edgy-leather-ensemble.html#ixzz3eIvW5g3D



does anyone know who made this shirt and leather jacket?
 Thanks for your help


----------



## Lounorada

Sarahs12 said:


> does anyone know who made this shirt and leather jacket?
> Thanks for your help


 
Jacket is Balenciaga
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/jacket_cod41357433ft.html


----------



## Sarahs12

Lounorada said:


> Jacket is Balenciaga
> http://www.balenciaga.com/us/jacket_cod41357433ft.html



Thank u. I was hinting the shirt could be free people but it's a dute combo


----------



## tweegy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-mingles-female-friends-beach-St-Tropez.html


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-mingles-female-friends-beach-St-Tropez.html


 
Plot/storyline twist for Lord Dimwit.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> Plot/storyline twist for Lord Dimwit.




Too bad the show *The Biggest Loser* is already taken.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Lol @ the comments on that article&#8230; people are saying that Kourtney is going to be hassling Scott for child support when they break up!! :lolots: How sexist, not to mention a lack of awareness&#8230; she has more money than him and is the reason he has any.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Filming their reality show at a bowling alley in Calabasas, California. (July 1)


----------



## Jayne1

I have a feeling all this media attention is going to turn Mason into the kind of person we hate.


----------



## tweegy

I would give it to her. She does seem to be a really good mom. Mason doesn't seem like a brat given the lifestyle he's grown up in. I could be wrong - I'm just going by what I see.


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> I would give it to her. She does seem to be a really good mom. Mason doesn't seem like a brat given the lifestyle he's grown up in. I could be wrong - I'm just going by what I see.



Not yet -- he's still too young to be a brat.  If he's a good kid, he'll still be a good kid, cameras or no cameras and he seems like a great child.

I just wonder what will happen in the future, when he goes through adolescence. It could turn him into an obnoxious person.  Look at Kylie, as an example.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Kourtney's hair always looks best. Her extensions are least obvious.


----------



## Swanky

I think he's definitely not too young to be a brat, bratty is normal for his age IMO.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I hate babysitting but he seems like the kind of kid that wouldn't drive me to drink.


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtneys outfit is cute.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think he's definitely not too young to be a brat, bratty is normal for his age IMO.


I'm talking about having a tuned head, because he gets to an age when he realizes his family is famous and privileged.  

So far, he's too  young for that, and he seems to have a nice disposition and hasn't been affected by fame.

It could still happen that's what I meant. So far, he seems like a good kid.


----------



## StopHammertime

Coach Lover Too said:


> I hate babysitting but he seems like the kind of kid that wouldn't drive me to drink.




I hate children but have always found Mason adorable. Even on the show I was like 'what a sweet, adorable kid he is'.
LOL I just admitted to watching the show


----------



## shaurin

She looks great but I have to say, I really hate those shoes.


----------



## bag-princess

shaurin said:


> She looks great but I have to say, *I really hate those shoes.*





you and me both!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those Stella McCartney shoes are fuggin ugly.


----------



## ebonyone

She and Scott may have already split he would have to be a fool to be touching another woman like that in public if not already split.


----------



## pixiejenna

Mason always seems like such a sweet boy, I hope he stays that way. Since he is growing up in the spotlight always having paps in his face 24/7 he doesn't seem to act up like other celeb kids do who may not be used too it. Also another reason why it may not bother him is because most of the K paps are on their payscale so they even seem like a extended family members to him to a certain extent. I hate to say it but I worry about his teen years being rough because they are rough on everyone. With Scotts temper/addiction issues and the Kardashians love of exposing anything for a bit of press it could be his undoing.


----------



## MJDaisy

I kinda like the Stella shoes. They remind me of my love for the spice girls.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Yeah no.


----------



## Flawn08

Whoa! A picture is worth a thousand words, but this photo of Scott Disick cozying up with brunette beauty, Chloe Bartoli, is worth a whole lot more  because thats not Kourtney Kardashian hes cuddling with!
Scott Disick, 32, was spotted getting real close with a fashion stylist Chloe Bartoli, 25, on his solo vacation in Monte Carlo, France, July 2 and from the looks of the placement of his hands, this girl isnt just a friend! Amidst all the buzzing rumors of infidelity, Kourtney Kardashians, 36, baby daddy has been caught red handed with another woman!

The 32-year-old was snapped with his hands all over Chloe in Monte Carlo, France. In the series of shots, Scott is seen dining with Chloe and their friends for lunch. Lord Disick put his hands all over Chloes back, he ran his fingers through her hair, and at one point, the young stylist even fed Scott some food at the table! But, the PDA didnt end there! After a very affectionate lunch with friends, Scott and Chloe headed over to the pool where they continued to shower each other with PDA. The brunette stylist even played footsie with Scott and put her legs on his!

This is following a new report from Life & Style that accuses Scott Disick of cheating on Kourtney with nearly 100 women during their time together. While the rumors have been just that, these new pictures from the father of threes solo vacation overseas is showing validity to those cheating claims that have been floating around for a while. Kourtney and Scott have been together since 2006 and are the parents to three cuties, Mason, 5, Penelope, 2, and Reign, 6 months. The couples relationship has been reportedly strained as of late and these PDA-filled pictures that surfaced could be detrimental to their partnership. Sad!


----------



## tweegy

Ruh roh...


----------



## Lounorada

MJDaisy said:


> I kinda like the Stella shoes. They remind me of my love for the spice girls.




Yeah, I like them too. 
I like them to look at, but I wouldn't wear them. Flat platforms always appear clumsy to walk in IMO.


----------



## Lounorada

Those pictures of him with the girl remind me of the recent blinds I have read that appear to be about Scott...


----------



## ByeKitty

What an a$$ he is!


----------



## Bentley1

I wonder if they have an open relationship now? It's not like Kourtney is into the guy, and vice Versa. Their "relationship" seems to be nothing more then a business arrangement anyway.

He's obviously not being discreet, so I don't believe he's been "caught."


----------



## StopHammertime

Bentley1 said:


> I wonder if they have an open relationship now? It's not like Kourtney is into the guy, and vice Versa. Their "relationship" seems to be nothing more then a business arrangement anyway.




I wonder that too


----------



## Encore Hermes

second day of pics in the tabs so he knows imo. 
Plotline or maybe the show is canceled and he really doesn't care who sees. He bought a house to flip awhile ago but  maybe that was the PR spin and he had moved out.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Good lerd, there's two Caitlyn's in that family and now two Chloe's!


----------



## starrynite_87

mrsinsyder said:


> Yeah no.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052337




I read that this girl is his ex


----------



## Encore Hermes

Oh phone and I can't see all the pics but none  kissing right?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> What an a$$ he is!



...and that's puttin' it nicely!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Is she feeding him?   I think the shoes make kourt slimmer and taller.  I had similar pair long ago and I loved the effect


----------



## pittcat

If she was his ex it would have to be from 10 years ago which would have made him 22 and her 15 lol if that's true no wonder no one has an issue with Kylie and her dude... Those pics are pretty bad though, but maybe it's just another publicity stunt.


----------



## lh211

Dear god, who would even do this as a publicity stunt? This is way bad, if they don't announce split soon then both have even less self respect than I originally thought.


----------



## buzzytoes

Any other person and I would say it was cheating, but Scott is also the one who has been known to hold hands with Khloe, which I find incredibly strange. It would unacceptable if it were my man, but maybe he's just a touchy guy.


----------



## Swanky

She's feeding him tho. . .


----------



## Encore Hermes

I dunno, but Splash News took a lot of those pics.............


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's feeding him tho. . .




and it ain't her sister!!!  holding hands with one of them is totally different!





mrsinsyder said:


> Yeah no.
> 
> View attachment 3052335
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052337





well if that is an ex then i can see why that hand on her back just looks as if it is mighty familiar!


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA with the other poster I think that Kourt and Scott have always had an arrangement. I don't think he's ever been faithful to her. It's also been rumored that he's slept with all of the sisters which I also believe. I think he's just getting sloppy now and isn't covering his tracks anymore. It wasn't that long ago Kourt was posting cryptic tweets.


----------



## blackkitty4378

pixiejenna said:


> ITA with the other poster I think that Kourt and Scott have always had an arrangement. I don't think he's ever been faithful to her. It's also been rumored that he's slept with all of the sisters which I also believe. I think he's just getting sloppy now and isn't covering his tracks anymore. It wasn't that long ago Kourt was posting cryptic tweets.



Which sisters and who was the source? I find that messed up but this family has no boundaries so it doesn't surprise me.

I just always thought the flirting and holding hands with Khloe was a way for them to get media attention.


----------



## lala1

I doubt he sleept with her sisters, he doesnt seem like their type. But Wow just wow, wonder what Kourtney's statement will say, Chloe is being "killed" on Instagram right now.


----------



## shiny_things

You don't touch a woman likd that unless you want to or have been intimate with them and she's allowing him and is reciprocating. You just don't, it's inappropriate and clearly shows intention.

This couple annoys me though. If we take the show at face value (yeah, I know) they don't like eachother very much and keep having band-aid kids. He acts like an *******, she seems like she can't wait to get away from him. This 'relationship' dhould have ended years ago. But they both get what they want from it, so it'll limp on possibly.


----------



## shoegal

lala1 said:


> I doubt he sleept with her sisters, he doesnt seem like their type. But Wow just wow, wonder what Kourtney's statement will say, Chloe is being "killed" on Instagram right now.




The Instagram hate baffles me - she's a home wrecker but what does that make Kylie?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

shiny_things said:


> You don't touch a woman likd that unless you want to or have been intimate with them and she's allowing him and is reciprocating. You just don't, it's inappropriate and clearly shows intention.
> 
> This couple annoys me though. If we take the show at face value (yeah, I know) they don't like eachother very much and keep having band-aid kids. He acts like an *******, she seems like she can't wait to get away from him. This 'relationship' dhould have ended years ago. But they both get what they want from it, so it'll limp on possibly.



I completely agree. Also, when was the last time we ever saw him touch Kourtney like that? (course she may not want to be touched, who knows) I know if I saw pics of my better half touching another woman like that the first thing that comes to mind is Lorena Bobbitt!


----------



## lh211

Coach Lover Too said:


> I completely agree. Also, when was the last time we ever saw him touch Kourtney like that? (course she may not want to be touched, who knows) I know if I saw pics of my better half touching another woman like that the first thing that comes to mind is Lorena Bobbitt!



Amen to all of this.


----------



## Nathalya

Are we sure that's really scott?


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think this is a plot twist. Except, this is like the what, 30th time they're doing this on the show now? They need to come up with something new.

Not saying he doesn't cheat on her or anything, but these pap pictures are way too contrived.


----------



## labelwhore04

I doubt she really cares if he was cheating. She doesnt seem to be into him at all. As long as he's there to be used as a sperm donor from time to time, shes happy.


----------



## tweegy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...France-Kourtney-Kardashian-looks-kids-LA.html

Well he seems very calm and in control here rather than the train wreck he's been portrayed as lately. Maybe the K's put those stories out in leu of his cheating? But the pics do speak for themselves...


----------



## bag-princess

shiny_things said:


> *You don't touch a woman likd that unless you want to or have been intimate with them and she's allowing him and is reciprocating. You just don't, it's inappropriate and clearly shows intention.*
> 
> This couple annoys me though. If we take the show at face value (yeah, I know) they don't like eachother very much and keep having band-aid kids. He acts like an *******, she seems like she can't wait to get away from him. This 'relationship' dhould have ended years ago. But they both get what they want from it, so it'll limp on possibly.





ITA.  that is why i said the pics look like he is very familiar with her even before i read she was his ex.  you could feel the intimacy between them.

they must have some type of understanding because she is always throwing him out because of his drinking they say.  not because of another woman!    and i agree with labelwhore - she has never made me think that she is madly in love and lust with him.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

You know it has to upset her somewhat. It bothers me and it's not even any of my business!
I'd tell his sorry a** good riddance and focus on my kids and be done with him, once and for all.
She seems devoted to her children and I'm getting sick and tired of him trying to make himself out to be a victim. If you don't want any more kids, abstain or have a freakin' vasectomy but stop putting all the blame on Kourtney. I can't wait to see how Momma Kris handles this one! (and yes, I'm sure I'll be watching lol)


----------



## tweegy

Yep, we'll know sooner or later....on the show..


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> Yep, we'll know sooner or later....on the show..



I know right?!?! I'm having a hard time Keeping up with the Kardashians, Sex with Brody and I am Caitlyn. Somebody help meh!


----------



## ebonyone

Hadn't she caught him cheating and broken up with him right before she got pregnant with Mason. As for Scott doing something about having Children, why would any woman want to have children by a man you can't trust, o.k one accident I can see but two more. She knows he is no good and not that into being a parent. Or a partner to her for that matter.


----------



## tweegy

Hell, knowing them I wouldn't put it past to be a story line. With these ppl yah never know...


----------



## shoegal

Maybe she wanted them to all have the same dad. I know that Denise Richards asked Charlie Sheen for his sperm for another baby after they had split before she adopted.


----------



## shiny_things

tweegy said:


> Hell, knowing them I wouldn't put it past to be a story line. With these ppl yah never know...


----------



## tweegy

shiny_things said:


>



LOL! Is that the drama with the little kid that was faked in the thing?


----------



## charmesh

ebonyone said:


> Hadn't she caught him cheating and broken up with him right before she got pregnant with Mason. As for Scott doing something about having Children,* why would any woman want to have children by a man you can't trust, o.k one accident I can see but two more.* She knows he is no good and not that into being a parent. Or a partner to her for that matter.


You don't have an accident every other year like clockwork.


----------



## bag-princess

shoegal said:


> *Maybe she wanted them to all have the same dad*. I know that Denise Richards asked Charlie Sheen for his sperm for another baby after they had split before she adopted.





she did.  i remember her either saying this in an interview or one of the couple times i watched the show.   she wanted more kids and for them to all have the same father.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I thought when they were taking a break, before she got pregnant with Mason they both were seeing other people.


----------



## Swanky

*Kourtney Kardashian has pajama party with her kids but stays silent  on THOSE pictures of Scott Disick caressing stylist Chloé Bartoli*

Kourtney  Kardashian enjoyed a 'pajama party' with her three children the morning  after Scott Disick was photographed canoodling with stylist Chloé  Bartoli in Monte Carlo.
'Sofia the First in bed kind of morning,' the 36-year-old reality star tweeted to her 14.9M followers.
The University of Arizona grad remained silent on the matter of her 32-year-old baby-daddy and partner of nine years.





 

At home with the kids: Kourtney  Kardashian enjoyed a 'pajama party' with her three children after Scott  Disick was photographed canoodling with stylist Chloé Bartoli in Monte  Carlo

But  four days ago, Kardashian did tweet a cryptic message: 'Reminded that  God has a plan much greater than we can imagine. #blessed.' 
And  while Kourtney cared for Mason, 5, Penelope, 2, and Reign, 7 months, at  their Calabasas home - the preppy 'Lord' Disick was lounging with the  25-year-old brunette in Monaco.
Later, Scott was spotted literally being fed pasta by Chloé, who previously romanced her Oscar-winning client Jared Leto.




 
Carressing his ex-flame's back: The  University of Arizona grad remained silent on the matter of her  32-year-old baby-daddy and partner of nine years (pictured Thursday)

And while Kourtney cared  for Mason, 5, Penelope, 2, and Reign, 7 months, at their Calabasas home -  the preppy 'Lord' Disick was lounging with the 25-year-old brunette in  Monaco

Anyone  in France that sunny Thursday afternoon would have assumed the real  estate heir and his swimsuit-clad squeeze were an item.
According to Us Weekly, Disick used to date Bartoli before he met Kardashian.
'Kourtney  is going to freak when she sees the photos,' an insider told the mag.  'Scott and Chloé flirt all the time. Kourtney does not want her around  Scott.'

There  was not an inch to pinch on the fashion maven, who certainly turned  heads poolside in her sexy, black scoopback one-piece. 
Chloé was also joined by her twin sister and styling partner Marielou where the siblings toasted turning 25 together.
Together,  their celebrity client list has included Nicole Richie, Miranda Kerr,  Amber Valetta, Karolina Kurkova, Alessandra Ambrosio, Poppy Delevingne,  and Selena Gomez. 


An insider told the mag: 'Kourtney is  going to freak when she sees the photos. Scott and Chloé flirt all the  time. Kourtney does not want her around Scott'









 
There was not an inch to pinch on the fashion maven, who  certainly turned heads poolside in her sexy, black scoopback one-piece

There's no doubt Scott's hard-partying ways have been the most constant strain on his relationship with Kourtney. 
Four  months ago, Disick did his second rehab stint (one week) at Rythmia  Life Advancement Center in Costa Rica, and he suffered alcohol poisoning  a year ago.
'We've  been doing these talks for so many years. What else are you going to  say that we havent said a thousand times before?' he said after rehab  on Kourtney & Khloé Take The Hamptons.




 

Sparking a suspicious-looking  cigarette: There's no doubt Scott's hard-partying ways have been the  most constant strain on his relationship with Kourtney





 

The raven-haired  socialite waited weeks to announce her pregnancy since Disick had been  'depressed' over the recent deaths of his parents Jeffrey and Bonnie 

'You  just keep suckering me into these kids. I can't handle all of this  responsibility,' he snapped on an August episode of KUWTK.
The half-Armenian stunner replied: 'I was not planning this. Responsibility for what? You have two children.'
'I just can't take care of more kids,' said Scott. 'This is ridiculous. It's always so sneaky with you. This ain't good.' 




 

After Kim, Khloé, and Kris' divorces:  The troubled pair are ironically the only original couple left standing  since KUWTK originally premiered in 2007 (pictured May 23)

The  raven-haired socialite waited weeks to announce her pregnancy since  Disick had been 'depressed' over the recent deaths of his parents  Jeffrey and Bonnie. 
The troubled pair are ironically the only original couple left standing since KUWTK originally premiered in 2007.
Scott and Kourtney were last photographed together June 23 filming the 11th season of KUWTK, which airs this fall on E!
Daily Mail Online have reached out to reps for Disick and Kardashian, but no official statement has been made. 




 

'Don't mess!' On Wednesday, Kardashian enjoyed a round of shooting at a gun range in LA with younger sister Khloé


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ssing-stylist-Chlo-Bartoli.html#ixzz3er1RRM00 
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AshTx.1

I don't really feel that bad for Kourtney. She's stuck around with him, purposely gotten pregnant by him multiple times while knowing about his issues. 

Then again,  I wouldn't be surprised if it was a storyline and then her and Scott reunite.


----------



## madeinnyc

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kourtney Kardashian has pajama party with her kids but stays silent  on THOSE pictures of Scott Disick caressing stylist Chloé Bartoli*
> 
> Kourtney  Kardashian enjoyed a 'pajama party' with her three children the morning  after Scott Disick was photographed canoodling with stylist Chloé  Bartoli in Monte Carlo.
> 'Sofia the First in bed kind of morning,' the 36-year-old reality star tweeted to her 14.9M followers.
> The University of Arizona grad remained silent on the matter of her 32-year-old baby-daddy and partner of nine years.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/03/16/2A34181300000578-0-_Pajama_party_-m-20_1435936519066.jpg
> 
> At home with the kids: Kourtney  Kardashian enjoyed a 'pajama party' with her three children after Scott  Disick was photographed canoodling with stylist Chloé Bartoli in Monte  Carlo
> 
> But  four days ago, Kardashian did tweet a cryptic message: 'Reminded that  God has a plan much greater than we can imagine. #blessed.'
> And  while Kourtney cared for Mason, 5, Penelope, 2, and Reign, 7 months, at  their Calabasas home - the preppy 'Lord' Disick was lounging with the  25-year-old brunette in Monaco.
> Later, Scott was spotted literally being fed pasta by Chloé, who previously romanced her Oscar-winning client Jared Leto.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/03/16/2A2E561600000578-0-image-m-22_1435937025524.jpg
> Carressing his ex-flame's back: The  University of Arizona grad remained silent on the matter of her  32-year-old baby-daddy and partner of nine years (pictured Thursday)
> 
> And while Kourtney cared  for Mason, 5, Penelope, 2, and Reign, 7 months, at their Calabasas home -  the preppy 'Lord' Disick was lounging with the 25-year-old brunette in  Monaco
> 
> Anyone  in France that sunny Thursday afternoon would have assumed the real  estate heir and his swimsuit-clad squeeze were an item.
> According to Us Weekly, Disick used to date Bartoli before he met Kardashian.
> 'Kourtney  is going to freak when she sees the photos,' an insider told the mag.  'Scott and Chloé flirt all the time. Kourtney does not want her around  Scott.'
> 
> There  was not an inch to pinch on the fashion maven, who certainly turned  heads poolside in her sexy, black scoopback one-piece.
> Chloé was also joined by her twin sister and styling partner Marielou where the siblings toasted turning 25 together.
> Together,  their celebrity client list has included Nicole Richie, Miranda Kerr,  Amber Valetta, Karolina Kurkova, Alessandra Ambrosio, Poppy Delevingne,  and Selena Gomez.
> 
> 
> An insider told the mag: 'Kourtney is  going to freak when she sees the photos. Scott and Chloé flirt all the  time. Kourtney does not want her around Scott'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/03/17/2A2ED72400000578-3148679-image-a-45_1435939806862.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/03/17/2A2ED6F800000578-3148679-image-m-44_1435939792617.jpg
> There was not an inch to pinch on the fashion maven, who  certainly turned heads poolside in her sexy, black scoopback one-piece
> 
> There's no doubt Scott's hard-partying ways have been the most constant strain on his relationship with Kourtney.
> Four  months ago, Disick did his second rehab stint (one week) at Rythmia  Life Advancement Center in Costa Rica, and he suffered alcohol poisoning  a year ago.
> 'We've  been doing these talks for so many years. What else are you going to  say that we havent said a thousand times before?' he said after rehab  on Kourtney & Khloé Take The Hamptons.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/03/17/2A2ED3E200000578-3148679-image-m-53_1435940843579.jpg
> 
> Sparking a suspicious-looking  cigarette: There's no doubt Scott's hard-partying ways have been the  most constant strain on his relationship with Kourtney
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/05/20/15/28C19B8100000578-0-image-a-20_1432130807126.jpg
> 
> The raven-haired  socialite waited weeks to announce her pregnancy since Disick had been  'depressed' over the recent deaths of his parents Jeffrey and Bonnie
> 
> 'You  just keep suckering me into these kids. I can't handle all of this  responsibility,' he snapped on an August episode of KUWTK.
> The half-Armenian stunner replied: 'I was not planning this. Responsibility for what? You have two children.'
> 'I just can't take care of more kids,' said Scott. 'This is ridiculous. It's always so sneaky with you. This ain't good.'
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/03/18/2A34D08000000578-3148679-image-a-66_1435942919523.jpg
> 
> After Kim, Khloé, and Kris' divorces:  The troubled pair are ironically the only original couple left standing  since KUWTK originally premiered in 2007 (pictured May 23)
> 
> The  raven-haired socialite waited weeks to announce her pregnancy since  Disick had been 'depressed' over the recent deaths of his parents  Jeffrey and Bonnie.
> The troubled pair are ironically the only original couple left standing since KUWTK originally premiered in 2007.
> Scott and Kourtney were last photographed together June 23 filming the 11th season of KUWTK, which airs this fall on E!
> Daily Mail Online have reached out to reps for Disick and Kardashian, but no official statement has been made.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/03/16/2A2A9A7200000578-3147710-How_will_she_react_Yesterday_the_36_year_old_reality_star_posted-a-1_1435937846229.jpg
> 
> 'Don't mess!' On Wednesday, Kardashian enjoyed a round of shooting at a gun range in LA with younger sister Khloé
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ssing-stylist-Chlo-Bartoli.html#ixzz3er1RRM00
> ​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



They're clearly not happy with each other. I just don't understand why they keep making fools of themselves.


----------



## bag-princess

AshTx.1 said:


> *I don't really feel that bad for Kourtney.* She's stuck around with him, purposely gotten pregnant by him multiple times while knowing about his issues.
> 
> Then again,  I wouldn't be surprised if it was a storyline and then her and Scott reunite.




THIS!! nobody forced her to keep have 3 kids with him.


----------



## ebonyone

She had kids with an immature man not one but three. If this is a plot line the other woman must be getting paid well. She is being called every name in the book on her instagram by Kourtney fans.


----------



## Jeanek

Definitely a storyline for their stupid tanking show. What a bunch of losers


----------



## whimsic

Scott is nothing without Kourtney. He knows that, she knows that. If he wants to stay relevant, he must pay the price with his sperm. I don't think Kourtney cares about him, he's probably still around because she's not done having babies.


----------



## redney

It's just Kourt's storyline. PMK wouldn't let the Daily Fail post it if it wasn't. Their #1 favorite paps took the pics.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian has emerged for the first time since the father of her three children was pictured caressing another woman in the South of France. 

The reality star put on a brace face for the outing in LA on Friday and a eye-catching outfit too.  

The 36-year-old, who gave birth just six months ago, put her flat tummy on show in high-waisted jeans and a crop top.

She was joined at a business meeting by her momager Kris Jenner.  

Earlier that day, Kourtney shared a picture of her children enjoying a 'pajama party' on Instagram.

But she has so far remained silent on the photographs of her 32-year-old baby-daddy and partner of nine years canoodling with fashion stylist Chloe Bartoli in Monte Carlo. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Disick-caressing-stylist.html#ixzz3etAhw7bm


----------



## ChanelMommy

idk you never know with this family..


----------



## pittcat

As disgusting as it is this reads storyline to me... The fact that they are splash pics makes it suspicious as well. Don't tell me Scott couldn't go unseen in another country with another woman if he wanted to and was really trying to hide something. I don't know who this woman is but I hope the publicity it worth it, I guess she's in the market for new clients. Her ig went from 40 or so comments on pics to 4300! This thread has moved more in the past few days than in like a month total! Just gross though they would do this when there are kids involved, both cheating and or faking cheating for publicity.


----------



## lh211

pittcat said:


> As disgusting as it is this reads storyline to me... The fact that they are splash pics makes it suspicious as well. Don't tell me Scott couldn't go unseen in another country with another woman if he wanted to and was really trying to hide something. I don't know who this woman is but I hope the publicity it worth it, I guess she's in the market for new clients. Her ig went from 40 or so comments on pics to 4300! This thread has moved more in the past few days than in like a month total! Just gross though they would do this when there are kids involved, both cheating and or faking cheating for publicity.



I totally agree about it being suspicious especially because they are splash pics... you're completely correct about it being able to go unseen if he wanted. 

How utterly sad to fake a story like this, all involved have absolutely no self respect.


----------



## Bentley1

LOU, any chance you can work your magic and ID Kourt's black jeans please??!! [emoji120][emoji16][emoji56]


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> LOU, any chance you can work your magic and ID Kourt's black jeans please??!! [emoji120][emoji16][emoji56]


They are the Frame Denim 'Preston' jean  although it looks like Kourtneys have been cut at the ankles, prob were too long!
http://www.scoopnyc.com/preston-high-skinny-jean.html#


----------



## Swanky

She looks great!


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> It's just Kourt's storyline. PMK wouldn't let the Daily Fail post it if it wasn't. Their #1 favorite paps took the pics.



Yes, the "pap" pictures are too close, too clear, too attractive to be anything other than a story line for the show.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks great!



I agree! 1000% better than Kim and Khloe!


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtney does looks great, she's the only one who looks youthful and natural.
If I had no idea who any of them were, I would never guess Kourtney was the eldest sibling!


----------



## blackkitty4378

She honestly did it the best way. She got a minimal amount of work done and (I'm assuming) does a little bit of botox and fillers here and there. I can only imagine her family, especially Kim, was telling her that she could do this or that, but she didn't. Now Kim's face is pretty much beyond repair and Kourtney looks better than her.


----------



## charmesh

pittcat said:


> As disgusting as it is this reads storyline to me... The fact that they are splash pics makes it suspicious as well. Don't tell me Scott couldn't go unseen in another country with another woman if he wanted to and was really trying to hide something. I don't know who this woman is but I hope the publicity it worth it, I guess she's in the market for new clients. Her ig went from 40 or so comments on pics to 4300! This thread has moved more in the past few days than in like a month total! Just gross though they would do this when there are kids involved, both cheating and or faking cheating for publicity.


Either that or they are about to start throwing him under the bus like they did Kris and Lamar. Paint him as irresponsible, and they have years of episodes to back up that image, and Kourt as the perfect mother.


----------



## starsandbucks

If this is a storyline then Scott has even less self-respect than I thought. And I originally thought he was hovering around zero. This is wretched. And I will admit that I think Kourtney is a good mom (I mean, the bar is so low in that family) but if she is willingly taking part in a fake storyline about daddy cheating on mommy, that's horrible. 

For all we know Scott could have invited Splash along himself so he'd get a cut and not have to break the news about cheating on Kourtney to her personally. The paps did it for him. He's slimy enough.


----------



## bergafer3

Lounorada said:


> Kourtney does looks great, she's the only one who looks youthful and natural.
> If I had no idea who any of them were, I would never guess Kourtney was the eldest sibling!


100% agree.


----------



## tweegy

Wwoooooooo DRRRRRAAMMAAA 

Dish nation didn't talk about the pics they only said they heard that Scott and Kourt has given their relationship 6mths to either make it work or break up. Which I find odd..


----------



## tweegy

I'm really thinking its for the show.. 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rtney-Kardashian-emerges-time-California.html


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> They are the Frame Denim 'Preston' jean  although it looks like Kourtneys have been cut at the ankles, prob were too long!
> http://www.scoopnyc.com/preston-high-skinny-jean.html#




Thank you so much, You are the best! I've said this before, but your skills are magical! [emoji92][emoji93][emoji94]


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you so much, You are the best! I've said this before, but your skills are magical! [emoji92][emoji93][emoji94]


 
You're very welcome Bentley!  Any time


----------



## MJDaisy

I don't think it's for the show. Kourtney wouldn't encourage him to drink and I also don't think she would do that to her children.


----------



## Jayne1

Those pictures look so staged.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Maybe Caitlyn and Scott can hook up.


----------



## lizmil

Coach Lover Too said:


> Maybe Caitlyn and Scott can hook up.



Eeeeeeewww!


----------



## Sasha2012

*kourtneykardash* Happy 4th of July!












via instagram


----------



## labelwhore04

If any of this is true, Kourt needs to kick his a$$ to the curb. He has no chance of getting his sh*t together if she acts like everything is fine and keeps forgiving him. He needs a serious wake up call. He needs her more than she needs him anyway


----------



## Coach Lover Too

labelwhore04 said:


> If any of this is true, Kourt needs to kick his a$$ to the curb. He has no chance of getting his sh*t together if she acts like everything is fine and keeps forgiving him. He needs a serious wake up call. He needs her more than she needs him anyway



I agree!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Coach Lover Too said:


> Maybe Caitlyn and Scott can hook up.



I think I just threw up a little in my mouth..


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Kourtney does looks great, she's the only one who looks youthful and natural.
> If I had no idea who any of them were, I would never guess Kourtney was the eldest sibling!


I was channel surfing and what I think might have been the very first episode of that K show was on. They were still in their old house, Kim had one of her original faces, Khloe looked  horrid (tiny eyes with  no eyelid)&#8230; and Kourt did not look all that cute either.  That new nose of hers, along with the pretty veneers did wonders.


----------



## Bentley1

Coach Lover Too said:


> Maybe Caitlyn and Scott can hook up.




Hah! Why not, he's supposedly been with pretty much every other woman in the family.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Lol at Penelope's face in the last pic. Isn't she a little old for a pacifier?


----------



## pursegrl12

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Lol at Penelope's face in the last pic. Isn't she a little old for a pacifier?




I knew that comment would eventually come up....she's not even 3, people need to relax.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

pursegrl12 said:


> I knew that comment would eventually come up....she's not even 3, people need to relax.



I'm calm I didn't even know how old she was. I just thought around 2 or so you're supposed to wan them off the pacifier for dental purposes


----------



## bag-princess

pursegrl12 said:


> I knew that comment would eventually come up....she's not even 3, *people need to relax*.





i think that should work both ways.  she's over a year and that is too old for one.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

My youngest loved his pacifier and it helped me keep my sanity and I was willing to pack it in his lunch pail when he started school if I had to! Haha


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> My youngest loved his pacifier and it helped me keep my sanity *and I was willing to pack it in his lunch pail when he started school if I had to!* Haha





    OMgoodness!!  that made me LOL!!!  

i took both my boys pacifier away at 3 months.  they never missed it because they did not become dependent on it.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> OMgoodness!!  that made me LOL!!!
> 
> i took both my boys pacifier away at 3 months.  they never missed it because they did not become dependent on it.




My niece was never given a pacifier and did just fine. 
I don't believe they are a necessity so I do side eye parents when their kids are over 2 and still sport them regularly. But, whatever, people can parent how they want.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> My niece was never given a pacifier and did just fine.
> I don't believe they are a necessity so I do side eye parents when their kids are over 2 and still sport them regularly. But, whatever, people can parent how they want.





i don't believe it is a necessity either.  i still have one of my boys paci in his baby box and it looks like it was barely used.  i rarely gave it to them.   and yea - parent's can do what they want but i too give a side-eye when i see kids walking and talking with a mouth full of teeth and a paci clipped to their clothes/in their mouths.


----------



## pursegrl12

bag-princess said:


> i don't believe it is a necessity either.  i still have one of my boys paci in his baby box and it looks like it was barely used.  i rarely gave it to them.   and yea - parent's can do what they want but i too give a side-eye when i see kids walking and talking with a mouth full of teeth and a paci clipped to their clothes/in their mouths.




In 5-10 years, will it really matter that a child had a pacifier at 2-3 years old? I was that person who side eyed people too when I had my first son and he never took one. Now I have my 2nd son and yes he's attached to it at naps and bedtime and he's almost 3.   Eh, he won't go to kindergarten with it. No big deal.


----------



## bag-princess

pursegrl12 said:


> In 5-10 years, will it really matter that a child had a pacifier at 2-3 years old? I was that person who side eyed people too when I had my first son and he never took one. Now I have my 2nd son and yes he's attached to it at naps and bedtime and he's almost 3.   Eh, he won't go to kindergarten with it. No big deal.





Will a lot of things matter in 5-10 years that are commented on here daily.......and yet we do!  I don't know why this would be any different.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Many parents I know either avoid the use of a pacifier or they do away with them when the child begins to speak. I can admit that I def do a double take when I see toddlers walking and talking with pacifiers in their mouths but  Folks can raise their children as they please. 

Scott has screwed up a million times but Kourt doesn't do anything but keep having babies by him  If they like it, I love it.


----------



## tweegy

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I'm calm I didn't even know how old she was. I just thought around 2 or so you're supposed to wan them off the pacifier for dental purposes




Was just about to post this. 

Correct


----------



## Swanky

Pacifiers don't mess up the teeth like they used to, thumbs are far worse.  They shouldn't be in mouths during the day/when the child is trying to talk, it can disturb verbal skills.


----------



## pursegrl12

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Pacifiers don't mess up the teeth like they used to, thumbs are far worse.  They shouldn't be in mouths during the day/when the child is trying to talk, it can disturb verbal skills.




I guess there's a difference between constantly being in the child's mouth 24/7 and just needing it for bed....


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Pacifiers don't mess up the teeth like they used to, thumbs are far worse.  They shouldn't be in mouths during the day/when the child is trying to talk, it can disturb verbal skills.




Thumbs .... No joke..


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I could only wish mine had sucked his thumb instead of the pacifier. At least I didn't have to worry about losing it that way.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Just to keep on topic:

I wonder if Kourtney or Scott were thumb suckers?!? lol


----------



## Laila619

Parents can do whatever they think is best, but other people are going to judge. I think kids over 12-18 months are too old for pacifiers. Penelope is turning 3 soon.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourt has dumped Scott according to TMZ
 *Kourtney Kardashian*

*DUMPS SCOTT DISICK *

*'He Chose Partying' *


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3f830csNA
​
*Kourtney Kardashian* has finally pulled the plug on her relationship with *Scott Disick* ... kicking her baby daddy to the curb after his partying habits got out of control ... sources tell TMZ. 
 Our well-placed sources -- and they're solid -- tell us Scott hasn't  come home to the family house in Calabasas in over a month and Kourtney  lost her patience. 
 As one source put it, "His partying lately has made her make this tough decision."
 We're told Kourtney is also frustrated with Scott's friends -- and believes they're enabling his substance abuse. 
 Scott and Kourtney have been together since 2006. They have 3 kids together. 
 It's well-documented that Kourtney and Scott have been rocky over the  years -- but we're told, "but now, after 3 kids, it's gotten old and  she has to do what's best for the kids."
 As for Scott, he was last spotted in Monte Carlo -- *getting touchy-feely* with celebrity stylist Chloe Bartoli. 
 Sources tell us Scott knew the relationship had ended -- because he  was telling people in Monte Carlo that he was "newly single."

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3f82wdFm7
​


----------



## labelwhore04

Honestly they're both losers. She's stupid for having 3 kids with someone she obviously she knew wouldn't be with in the long run. He's dumb for basically abandoning his kids and his baby mama who has provided him with a home and a "career." What is he gonna do now? He's nothing without her. He'll be broke in less than a year, if he's not already. What a mess.


----------



## BPC

I think it's a story line. If they didn't come up with something interesting for her, how much longer would she have stayed on the show?


----------



## Swanky

I don't think she's a loser for having kids  since she clearly wanted them.  I'm pretty sure she had them knowing full well that she'll always be their primarily custodian.  He was a sperm donor, she got what she wanted.


----------



## whimsic

labelwhore04 said:


> Honestly they're both losers. She's stupid for having 3 kids with someone she obviously she knew wouldn't be with in the long run. He's dumb for basically abandoning his kids and his baby mama who has provided him with a home and a "career." What is he gonna do now? He's nothing without her. He'll be broke in less than a year, if he's not already. What a mess.



I agree with everythint about Scott - he is nothing without the Kardashians. 

As for her, I suppose using Scott as a sperm donor for all her children is a better option than going to a sperm bank. At least they have a father. I dont think he abandoned her, she probably did because she does not want any mote babies and has no use for him.


----------



## tweegy

labelwhore04 said:


> Kourt has dumped Scott according to TMZ
> *Kourtney Kardashian*
> 
> *DUMPS SCOTT DISICK *
> 
> *'He Chose Partying' *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3f830csNA
> ​
> *Kourtney Kardashian* has finally pulled the plug on her relationship with *Scott Disick* ... kicking her baby daddy to the curb after his partying habits got out of control ... sources tell TMZ.
> Our well-placed sources -- and they're solid -- tell us Scott hasn't  come home to the family house in Calabasas in over a month and Kourtney  lost her patience.
> As one source put it, "His partying lately has made her make this tough decision."
> We're told Kourtney is also frustrated with Scott's friends -- and believes they're enabling his substance abuse.
> Scott and Kourtney have been together since 2006. They have 3 kids together.
> It's well-documented that Kourtney and Scott have been rocky over the  years -- but we're told, "but now, after 3 kids, it's gotten old and  she has to do what's best for the kids."
> As for Scott, he was last spotted in Monte Carlo -- *getting touchy-feely* with celebrity stylist Chloe Bartoli.
> Sources tell us Scott knew the relationship had ended -- because he  was telling people in Monte Carlo that he was "newly single."
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3f82wdFm7
> ​


Wow. 

I had always liked Scott even tho he had stupid tendencies, but if this is true he's a complete tool in my book.


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't think she's a loser for having kids  since she clearly wanted them.  I'm pretty sure she had them knowing full well that she'll always be their primarily custodian.  He was a sperm donor, she got what she wanted.



That's my point. It's just selfish IMO to keep having kids with someone knowing that you're gonna have to put your kids through a break up later on. Not to mention that he seems to be an addict with self destructive tendencies. That's not the type of father i would want my future kids to have to deal with. He doesn't even seem to be very hands on, probably absent a lot of the time. She knew all these things and still decided to keep having more kids with him, because _she_ wanted them. I doubt she thought about how their relationship and his behaviour would affect the kids down the line, but again, just my opinion


----------



## labelwhore04

tweegy said:


> Wow.
> 
> I had always liked Scott even tho he had stupid tendencies, but if this is true he's a complete tool in my book.



I was always team Scott and thought Kourt was too hard on him, but now i understand she had reasons to be in light of his recent behaviour. He's the same old douchebag he was 5 years ago, he hasn't changed.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Who knew Kourtney had 4 kids instead???


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Coach Lover Too said:


> Who knew Kourtney had 4 kids instead???




Everyone.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I thought Scott came from money. Didn't he grow up in the Hamptons? The only time I felt sorry for him was when he lost both his parents in a short amount of time.


----------



## shiny_things

labelwhore04 said:


> Honestly they're both losers. She's stupid for having 3 kids with someone she obviously she knew wouldn't be with in the long run. He's dumb for basically abandoning his kids and his baby mama who has provided him with a home and a "career." What is he gonna do now? He's nothing without her. He'll be broke in less than a year, if he's not already. What a mess.



Yup, and now that's she's got the kids she wanted, he no longer serves any purpose. If this is the case, it's a great example of having kids at any cost. I dread to think the damage thst might have been done to those babies, psychologically.



BPC said:


> I think it's a story line. If they didn't come up with something interesting for her, how much longer would she have stayed on the show?



Or it's just this.

Either way it's all kind of gross.


----------



## Sassys

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I thought Scott came from money. Didn't he grow up in the Hamptons? The only time I felt sorry for him was when he lost both his parents in a short amount of time.



Not all of The Hamptons is rich. My friend is married to one of Scott's friend. He did not grow up with money, and did not grow up in the rich part of the Hamptons.


----------



## tweegy

labelwhore04 said:


> I was always team Scott and thought Kourt was too hard on him, but now i understand she had reasons to be in light of his recent behaviour. He's the same old douchebag he was 5 years ago, he hasn't changed.



Yep, I'm really hoping its for the show.


----------



## glistenpearls

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Pacifiers don't mess up the teeth like they used to, thumbs are far worse.  They shouldn't be in mouths during the day/when the child is trying to talk, it can disturb verbal skills.



I can certainly relate to this. One of my twin was not exactly attached toa  pacifier or thumb but he used to love to suck on his blanket. At 2 y.o his dentist found overbite and he sounded like he was mumbling when he was talking.
He is no longer has the overbite but I'm still paying for speech therapist and he's 4.5. Toddlers shouldn't have anything in their mouth during the day when they are learning to talk.


----------



## ChanelMommy

They announced their split. Not shocked.


----------



## ChanelMommy

labelwhore04 said:


> Kourt has dumped Scott according to TMZ
> *Kourtney Kardashian*
> 
> *DUMPS SCOTT DISICK *
> 
> *'He Chose Partying' *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3f830csNA
> ​
> *Kourtney Kardashian* has finally pulled the plug on her relationship with *Scott Disick* ... kicking her baby daddy to the curb after his partying habits got out of control ... sources tell TMZ.
> Our well-placed sources -- and they're solid -- tell us Scott hasn't  come home to the family house in Calabasas in over a month and Kourtney  lost her patience.
> As one source put it, "His partying lately has made her make this tough decision."
> We're told Kourtney is also frustrated with Scott's friends -- and believes they're enabling his substance abuse.
> Scott and Kourtney have been together since 2006. They have 3 kids together.
> It's well-documented that Kourtney and Scott have been rocky over the  years -- but we're told, "but now, after 3 kids, it's gotten old and  she has to do what's best for the kids."
> As for Scott, he was last spotted in Monte Carlo -- *getting touchy-feely* with celebrity stylist Chloe Bartoli.
> Sources tell us Scott knew the relationship had ended -- because he  was telling people in Monte Carlo that he was "newly single."
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3f82wdFm7
> ​


About time


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They'll be back "together" before Christmas


----------



## VickyB

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't think she's a loser for having kids  since she clearly wanted them.  I'm pretty sure she had them knowing full well that she'll always be their primarily custodian.  He was a sperm donor, she got what she wanted.



ITA. She does seem pretty soulless thought. Is she constantly on a Valium drip because She exhibits zero emotional range.


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


> Yep, I'm really hoping its for the show.



I bet it's for the show. without Scott, Kourt brings zero to the storyline table. Also, she is pretty nasty and uber controlling in general but especially when it comes to him.


----------



## tweegy

Maybe Scott's got his own spin off? 'Scott takes the Monte Carlo - Abandons his kids and parties'

Or rebooting the Miami series as single sistahs! - 'Kourtney and Kim take Miami (or try and try again)'


----------



## mrsinsyder

VickyB said:


> ITA. She does seem pretty soulless thought. Is she constantly on a Valium drip because She exhibits zero emotional range.


This, plus it seemed pretty clear he didn't want more kids and she didn't seem to care. Obviously it takes two to tango, but I feel like she was in control of how things went down.


----------



## tweegy

Well, Michael K nailed it again LOL 

http://dlisted.com/2015/07/06/and-on-the-season-premiere-of-krapping-up-the-kartrashians/


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They'll be back "together" before Christmas


 
OK!  Just in time for the holiday taping


----------



## lala1

Was it confirmed by any of them or only gossip?


----------



## poopsie

tweegy said:


> Well, Michael K nailed it again LOL
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2015/07/06/and-on-the-season-premiere-of-krapping-up-the-kartrashians/






The Ray J comments are priceless!  His d!ck for Prez? LOLOLOLOLOLOL :lolots:


----------



## ebonyone

lala1 said:


> Was it confirmed by any of them or only gossip?




Only gossip sources, so to me that means they could be still together .The kids are small they tell them daddy is working , they are probably used to him being away they won't know the difference and they just carry on for the show.


----------



## YSoLovely

Hmmmmm... I think they're done and have been on the outs for a while...

Someone check TMZ's archives and look up when they started reporting negatively about him... ...


----------



## Sassys

People is confirmng it now


----------



## Avril

E! confirmed it as well.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Well, Michael K nailed it again LOL
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2015/07/06/and-on-the-season-premiere-of-krapping-up-the-kartrashians/


----------



## bag-princess

those names  he called her - :lolots::lolots::lolots:

 the human embodiment of a drool stain

The Slow One 

Sloth Girl


----------



## NY_Mami

AshTx.1 said:


> I don't really feel that bad for Kourtney. She's stuck around with him, purposely gotten pregnant by him multiple times while knowing about his issues.
> 
> Then again,  I wouldn't be surprised if it was a storyline and then her and Scott reunite.



This, I actually find the IG comments on Chloe Bartoli's page to be hilarious _"You wrecked a beautiful happy home with three kids yadayadayada"_... Meanwhile Scott is a drunk mess , possibly on drugs, and according to their own show they don't even sleep in the same bed, so Scott cheating was inevitable... And I wouldn't be surprised if he cheated sooner... This is probably the first time he got caught... I honestly think she is dumb because their relationship was never stable even before the babies... She will take him back like she always does...


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think the show with the money and perks (ie cars) was their glue so if the show is slowing,  and the money for him isn't as good no need to keep up appearances. 

It is like he bolted out of there.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I still don't believe it. I think they'll be back together, at least for appearance-wise/the show, sooner or later.


----------



## addisonshopper

VickyB said:


> ITA. She does seem pretty soulless thought. Is she constantly on a Valium drip because She exhibits zero emotional range.


i said this years ago on one of the K's forum and was slammed for it....hmmm


----------



## addisonshopper

Don't know if this was posted or not. No just happened to see this


----------



## blackkitty4378

Are you sure that's his real Instagram though? I'm just saying because there's a fake one with his same exact IG name posting on that picture now but then when I click on it it's a fake profile.


----------



## Encore Hermes

He bought a 3.6 million dollar home in BH December last year. The spin was that he was going to flip it but it had just been totally redone. 

Home in link

http://www.zillow.com/blog/scott-disick-buys-in-beverly-hills-167232/


----------



## Coach Lover Too

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Everyone.



Good one.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

blackkitty4378 said:


> Are you sure that's his real Instagram though? I'm just saying because there's a fake one with his same exact IG name posting on that picture now but then when I click on it it's a fake profile.




That's not it. There's two t's in that IG name.


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> Well, Michael K nailed it again LOL
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2015/07/06/and-on-the-season-premiere-of-krapping-up-the-kartrashians/



holy crap did he nail it!! 

cutting and pasting here...

*And On The Season Premiere Of Krapping Up The Kartrashians&#8230;*

Since *Kim Kartrashian* has a silicone womb full of her next publicity stunt and *Khlozilla* trapped her next victim, *Kourtney Kartrashian* had to come up with her next storyline or *Pimp Mama Kris* would&#8217;ve banished her to the basement where she&#8217;d have to spend her days watching *Fat Rob* dry his tears on a mountain of socks he never sold. So Kourtney decided to dump the father of her 3 kids, *Scott Disick*,  because Pimp Mama Kris always told her: What&#8217;s the point of making  babies with a man if you&#8217;re not going to dump him for the sake of your  reality **** show and tabloid coverage? Kartrashian Kentral (aka E! News)  says that the human embodiment of a drool stain broke up with  Scott over the Fourth of July weekend. The Slow One is apparently sick  of Scott partying all the time and she ended things after seeing  pictures of him touching his ex-piece *Chloe Bartoli* while vacationing in the South of France. Scott is still in Monte Carlo and is telling everybody that he&#8217;s single now. &#8220;_E!&#8217;s source_&#8221; (government name: Kristen Mary Houghton Kardashian Jenner) spilled out this **** about the break-up:&#8220;Kourtney  has always taken Scott back and been by his side, but now with three  kids it has gotten old. Kourtney has to do what&#8217;s best for the kids.  Scott has been running around saying he&#8217;s single. Kourtney dumped him  after she saw the pics [in Monte Carlo] and he hasn&#8217;t been home after a  month-long party binge.​Kourtney  is putting on a brave face, but she is over it. She&#8217;s fed up. It&#8217;s  humiliating and disrespectful. How much more is she supposed to take?  Scott does not seem to care about what he&#8217;s doing. He&#8217;s clearly  unraveling. He was a mess in NYC last month with the drinking and  partying and he&#8217;s been in a downward spiral ever since. He&#8217;s been in  trouble before, but this is on another level.&#8221;
 Brave face? I haven&#8217;t heard of that kind of facelift. It must be some new **** you can only get done in South America.
 I  know this devastating and heartbreaking news makes you want to punch  your chest while crying on a pile of bloody cherubs who committed  suicide over true love being dead, but don&#8217;t worry. I&#8217;m sure that Scott  and Kourtney will get back together as soon as they get the _KUWTK_ script that reads:



 That&#8217;s emoji for: **** Head and Sloth Girl get back together. (Like most of her sisters, Kourtney can only read emojis.)


----------



## blackkitty4378

jimmyshoogirl said:


> That's not it. There's two t's in that IG name.



Good catch. I literally read it over 20 times trying to see if it was different, but my brain was still telling me it was the same.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

blackkitty4378 said:


> Good catch. I literally read it over 20 times trying to see if it was different, but my brain was still telling me it was the same.




Lol I've been tricked before by the double letters so now I know what to look for.


----------



## zippie

human embodiment of a drool stain .....


LMAO, so true


----------



## NYC Chicky

I also don't believe it - think it's staged including the splash photos that "caught" scott


----------



## shoegal

And if it is staged, I SINCERELY hope that the world can see this family for what they are. But for all the talk of how great a mom Kourtney is, if she went along with staging this that's suspect too.and I say again for all the hate being spewed at this Chloe woman, how can you condone Kylie's relationship with Tyga and condemn her? Yes they were together longer however a kid is involved in both cases. I'm truly baffled at the blinders society wears with this family.


----------



## Sassys

shoegal said:


> And if it is staged, I SINCERELY hope that the world can see this family for what they are. But for all the talk of how great a mom Kourtney is, if she went along with staging this that's suspect too.and I say again for all the hate being spewed at this Chloe woman, how can you condone Kylie's relationship with Tyga and condemn her? Yes they were together longer however a kid is involved in both cases. I'm truly baffled at the blinders society wears with this family.



If people can't see what this family really is after 8yrs, then they never will and clearly need their heads examined.


----------



## gillianna

How  many story lines can they come up with for dull Kourtney, they needed to do something different because her step dad is now getting all the attention becoming a woman.  Scott is nothing without the KKlan trash circus.  He needs them for his ego to get pap coverage.  It is amazing how all the women in this family are willing to settle for horrible men.  While we know they are not educated and have no real skills one would think some self esteem would be there.  So many bad choices.  Who would want to live with any men they have.  Paid boyfriends for TV, paid to be a beard.....what a fun life.


----------



## guccimamma

staged or not, the underlying theme for scott is that of a lazy, boozing, snob.

she obviously loves him, but won't ever marry him...because the eventual fallout would be epic. 

i doubt this is really the end.


----------



## chowlover2

I can't see Scott walking away from all this, what does he really have going on in his life? Absolutely nothing without the K's. Another ploy to drum up ratings for their show. IMO.


----------



## tanya devi

She was pretty hellbent awhile back on having 4 kids! Probably not the end, she gets the children she wants from Scott...


----------



## Sassys

Scott has been there since day one of this family invading our lives, I wonder if he has signed a non disclosure. If not, Scott can become a very rich man. Kris will pay him whatever he wants to keep him quiet if he never signed anything. Bring on the book deal!


----------



## guccimamma

he'll keep doing this for another week/month then come home. he's already in trouble with mommy, so why not make the most of it.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> I can't see Scott walking away from all this, what does he really have going on in his life? Absolutely nothing without the K's. Another ploy to drum up ratings for their show. IMO.


Agree.


----------



## Encore Hermes

They were off and on before the show and I think they had a domestic relationship for the show with which  they both benefited. He became famous, perks and she has children from the same father. I think that was important to her because her mother ho-ed around with so many men and who knows how many daddies the 6 K&J children have, 3,4? More?

I think he will come home if the show pays him what he wants to be on it.  I read awhile ago that only her name is listed as owner of the new house in calabasas. So if true, she/ he settled this some time ago but the news is being teased now.


----------



## pukasonqo

tanya devi said:


> She was pretty hellbent awhile back on having 4 kids! Probably not the end, she gets the children she wants from Scott...




she has four children: scott, mason, pen and reign


----------



## DesigningStyle

Wonder why she chose to give the children Scott's last name?


----------



## VickyB

gillianna said:


> How  many story lines can they come up with for dull Kourtney, they needed to do something different because her step dad is now getting all the attention becoming a woman.  Scott is nothing without the KKlan trash circus.  He needs them for his ego to get pap coverage.  It is amazing how all the women in this family are willing to settle for horrible men.  While we know they are not educated and have no real skills one would think some self esteem would be there.  So many bad choices.  Who would want to live with any men they have.  Paid boyfriends for TV, paid to be a beard.....what a fun life.



They have no choice but to settle for second rate men. No man of substance would ever be interested in them.


----------



## charmesh

People have tired of Scott's storyline & the baby every two years storyline. And Kourtney may just be tired of Scott's lazy behind. Leaving him gives her the single mom storyline & I am sure the show will rent her a new boyfriend. So there is that storyline.


----------



## shiny_things

I would love it if Scott and Rob got together and spilled the tea.


----------



## StopHammertime

shiny_things said:


> I would love it if Scott and Rob got together and spilled the tea.




LOL. We are all waiting for this


----------



## Encore Hermes

shiny_things said:


> I would love it if *Scott and Rob got together and spilled the tea*.



And.....and.................................v


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> And.....and.................................v
> 
> chicagofabulousblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/scott-disick-lamar-odom-rob-kardashian-bachelor-party-535x357.jpg



This would be the best ever!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

this just opens up a whole new storyline. scott needs these people, he has no family...no money or connections without them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

shiny_things said:


> I would love it if Scott and Rob got together and spilled the tea.


 
and Brody!!  That dude is just waiting to spill it


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> If people can't see what this family really is after 8yrs, then they never will and clearly need their heads examined.





AMEN!!!! 






Encore Hermes said:


> And.....and.................................v
> 
> chicagofabulousblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/scott-disick-lamar-odom-rob-kardashian-bachelor-party-535x357.jpg





i was just about to say - don't forget Lamar!!!   even i would buy that book!!





charmesh said:


> People have tired of Scott's storyline & the baby every two years storyline. And Kourtney may just be tired of Scott's lazy behind. Leaving him gives her the single mom storyline &* I am sure the show will rent her a new boyfriend.* So there is that storyline.






they would have to.  how else would she get one!   i don't see a line forming for dull kourtney!


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> And.....and.................................v
> 
> chicagofabulousblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/scott-disick-lamar-odom-rob-kardashian-bachelor-party-535x357.jpg



I dont think Rob would spill that much. At the end of the day, it is still his family and I am sure Kris pays his bills, and his father would probably disapprove. He might drop little shade hints, but I doubt he would truly spill.

Lamar didn't have a family and really felt the Kardashian's took him in and made him feel like he had something he was missing (even though he has children here in NYC and they are his family). At this point Lamar just wants to be left alone.

Scott, doesn't have sh$t to lose. He knows without the show, he has nothing and loves the fame. If the right publisher offers him the right advance and he hasn't signed a non disclosure with the family, instant NYTimes bestseller and possibly his own show.

What they all COULD do is let some else write it, but they tell their story and it is released as an unauthorized tell all.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> and Brody!!  That dude is just waiting to spill it



I can see Brody spilling unless Caitlyn stops him and says, don't go there you have little sisters.


----------



## Encore Hermes

He needs a reality show because he can't act to save his disick 
Audition for host of  lifestyles of the rich and famous


----------



## tweegy

Report: Kourtney Kardashian Blindsided By Cheating Photos, Changes The Locks On Scott Disick

Posted on Tue Jul 7th, 2015 11:40am PDT       By X17 Staff

image: http://www.x17online.com/media/images//2015/07/kourt-scott-update-070715.jpg


We thought we'd give you an update on Kourtney and Scott's messy split, so here ya go!

It was reported yesterday that Kourtney Kardashian dumped Scott Disick after nine years together, and now the nasty details are pouring in. The drama began when the father-of-three was photographed getting way too cozy with his ex Chloe Bartoli in Monte Carlo last week, and while we assumed the couple had called it quits before that trip, they actually hadn't. The eldest of the Kardashian clan was apparently blindsided by the cheating photos! 

TMZ reports the reality star had agreed to stick by LD while he battled his susbstance abuse issues, but she never thought he was being unfaithful. Once she saw the tell-tale pics, she was allegedly floored, and now worries about how many other women are waiting in the wings to tell their story about hooking up with her boyfriend! 

The E! star has put up with a lot in their relationship, but she ultimately decided to pull the plug on their partnership for the well-being of their children Mason, Penelope, and Reign. "She was over dealing with his constant lies and addictions. It was becoming a poor environment for the kids to be raised in and she refused to let that be the case," a source dished to People. "Kourtney is willing to sacrifice her relationship with Scott in order to keep [her kids] safe. Her children are her first priority. She needs to protect herself and her family, so she knows this is the right decision," the source added. Sounds pretty final to us! 

His baby mama has reportedly changed the locks on the family's Calabasas mansion, but the party boy won't be homeless! Back in December 2014, he was the sole buyer of a bachelor pad in the Beverly Park area of L.A. "Kourtney does not feel safe because of Scott&#8217;s current condition and she is having him locked out of the property. He is obviously hurting a lot but the fact that he is showing such blatant disregard for her feelings and for the well-being of their kids has really pissed her off," an insider revealed to Radar .

It remains to be seen what happens next! Among television's most famous family's concerns? That Scott could accidentally overdose or expose all the family secrets for money! 

And they thought Kris Humphries was a problem!

Read more at http://www.x17online.com/#Uv2tzfG2wwkj3xOW.99


----------



## poopsie




----------



## tweegy

Dramaaaaa!


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Dramaaaaa!



Please. They will be back together by the end of the year.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Please. They will be back together by the end of the year.



I do find it a little odd, not one photo of a kiss or more intimate than her feeding him. That's why I'm on the fence its for the show. 

But, he is in the VERY douche bag wrong.


----------



## StopHammertime

Have they ever actually broken up before? I know she complains a lot but I don't think she has ever actually said its over. She usually just forgives him and tells him he has one more chance.


----------



## Sassys

StopHammertime said:


> Have they ever actually broken up before? I know she complains a lot but I don't think she has ever actually said its over. She usually just forgives him and tells him he has one more chance.



I thought she broke up with him when she was pregnant with Mason and when Mason was a newborn.


----------



## tweegy

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ian-bodyguard-pascal-duvier-scott-disick-spy/

Secret Behind The Split! Kourtney Hired Sister Kim&#8217;s Hulking Bodyguard To Spy On Scott &#8212; What He Found
Posted on Jul 7, 2015 @ 12:05PM
Scott Disick Spy
CLICK FOR
MORE 
PICS OF
SCOTT DISICK
Splash
Scott Disick Wants To 'Get Into Porn'
The Scandals & Issues Tearing Scott & Kourtney Apart	okmagazine.com
Click to share on Twitter (Opens in new window)
Share on Facebook (Opens in new window)
Click to share on Google+ (Opens in new window)
Click to share on Tumblr (Opens in new window)
Click to share on Pinterest (Opens in new window)
Click to email this to a friend (Opens in new window)
Kourtney Kardashian finally threw Scott Disick out for good just before July 4, but RadarOnline.com has learned she&#8217;s been preparing for the split for weeks. An insider tells RadarOnline.com that the 36-year-old reality mom recently enlisted her sister Kim Kardashian&#8216;s beefcake minder, Pascal Duvier, to spy on Disick, 32.

PHOTOS: Scott&#8217;s Sick Secrets! Lord Disick&#8217;s Ex Manager Tells All: Cocaine, Strippers & A Sex

&#8220;Kim and Kanye gave permission for Pascal to take orders from Kourtney for a spell, and she asked him to watch Scott like a hawk,&#8221; an insider said. &#8220;She tried the tactic of having Scott spied on before, but never over a sustained period of time.&#8221;

&#8220;Kourt&#8217;s done with Scott and upped the stakes to show him she means business,&#8221; the source said.

Now, as Radar reported, Kourtney is going for primary custody of the couple&#8217;s children Mason, 5, Penelope, 2, and Reign, 6 months. Could she use information from Duvier to help her case?

PHOTOS: Kourtney Betrayed! Scott Disick&#8217;s Serial Cheating On Kourtney Kardashian Exposed In 25 Clicks &#8212; New Mistresses Revealed!

Duvier, who reportedly scarfs down 18 egg whites every day to maintain his massive physique, has also worked for Kim&#8217;s hubby Kanye West, will.i.am and Fergie.


----------



## Lounorada

I remember reading this blind item recently and not thinking much about it, could be about anyone if true, but a lot of the guesses were Kourtney and Scott:


> This celebrity gave birth to a baby within the past year or so. Her relationship with her significant other is a bit shaky and their troubles are exacerbated by him constantly challenging her loyalty.
> The latest accusation he has thrown into the mix is about the child. He doesn&#8217;t think the child looks enough like him and is asking her repeatedly whether or not he is really the father. She assures him that he is the father, but he asks the same question the next day anyway.
> He is not keeping this challenge close to home, either. Lately he has taken to sending photos of the child and himself as a baby to his friends, asking them if _they_ think the baby is his!


----------



## guccimamma

i don't think you can legally change the locks to keep someone out,  even if it is just a roommate situation.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> i don't think you can legally change the locks to keep someone out,  even if it is just a roommate situation.


 
exactly!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> I remember reading this blind item recently and not thinking much about it, could be about anyone if true, but a lot of the guesses were Kourtney and Scott:






> Quote:
> This celebrity gave birth to a baby within the past year or so. Her relationship with her significant other is a bit shaky and their troubles are exacerbated by him constantly challenging her loyalty.
> The latest accusation he has thrown into the mix is about the child. He doesn&#8217;t think the child looks enough like him and is asking her repeatedly whether or not he is really the father. She assures him that he is the father, but he asks the same question the next day anyway.
> He is not keeping this challenge close to home, either. Lately he has taken to sending photos of the child and himself as a baby to his friends, asking them if they think the baby is his!



Couldn't he or whomever just do a DNA swab?


----------



## guccimamma

why no more photos of scott?

will the E cameras be running when he shows up at his home, and finds it to be locked? oh the drama.


----------



## pittcat

^^ lol just like when they were locked out at the hamptons and the cameras were there to catch all the hijinx of them climbing through the windows...


----------



## tweegy

http://www.etonline.com/news/167469...riend_chloe_bartoli_attacked_on_social_media/


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Couldn't he or whomever just do a DNA swab?


 
Exactly. Which is why I never thought much of it when I first read it weeks ago!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/07/07...s-kourtney-scott-disicks-split-see-her-tweet/

Kim Kardashian is white hot while grabbing dinner at Casa Escobar on Tuesday (July 7) in Westlake Village, Calif.

The 34-year-old pregnant reality star was joined by her sisters Khloe and Kourtney, who also wore white outfits.

Earlier in the day, Khloe showed some support for Kourtney after her split from Scott Disick by tweeting, Everyone has their own journey to the pursuit of happiness.


----------



## B. Jara

Kim reminds me of a turtle in this pic.


----------



## Jeanek

Encore Hermes said:


> Couldn't he or whomever just do a DNA swab?



That wouldn't make for good fake news. What would they pay E News and news anchors to say and write about them?!


----------



## addisonshopper

B. Jara said:


> Kim reminds me of a turtle in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 3057742
> View attachment 3057743




Yes. Lmao. OMG I was like why is her neck like that.   Girl you nailed it.
And YES TO MISS KHLOE honey. She is killing this white look I love it.


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> i don't think you can legally change the locks to keep someone out,  even if it is just a roommate situation.




you can't!!  i watch judge judy every.single.day!!



kourtney looks like she is wearing the remains of an old chenille bedspread that she cut up scarlett 'o hara style to wear.  the kind my grandmother had on her bed when i was a little girl!


----------



## Sarni

B. Jara said:


> Kim reminds me of a turtle in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 3057742
> View attachment 3057743




Hahaha....totally! Kim is fast becoming the least attractive sister!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Seriously, she looks mentally slow


----------



## Encore Hermes

Pic on tmz 


Lol photoshop all of them but look at khole






Kourtney's left arm looks deformed


----------



## ChanelMommy

Kim looks very unconfortable in that dress.


----------



## VickyB

Ugh. They are very ugly girls inside and out.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian has split from partner of nine years - and father of her three children - Scott Disick.

And it seems her family is already stepping up to help her through this difficult time, as revealed by an Instagram snap the 36-year-old shared on Tuesday.

'Sister workout sesh this morning in the rain,' Kourtney wrote, alongside a picture of her exercising with sisters Kim, 34, and Khloe, 31.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llowing-split-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3fH68tHr2


----------



## poopsie

Encore Hermes said:


> Seriously, she looks mentally slow




That and/or she is drugged up. Both sisters are holding her arms while walking. Kourt almost has a look of concern on her face


----------



## Lounorada

B. Jara said:


> Kim reminds me of a turtle in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 3057742
> View attachment 3057743



EXACTLY!


----------



## Hermes4evah

bag-princess said:


> you can't!!  i watch judge judy every.single.day!!
> 
> 
> 
> kourtney looks like she is wearing the remains of an old chenille bedspread that she cut up scarlett 'o hara style to wear.  the kind my grandmother had on her bed when i was a little girl!




I like her look but then I love boho. Love  the top on her. She looks good. No comment on the other two.


----------



## Lounorada

Hermes4evah said:


> I like her look but then I love boho. Love  the top on her. She looks good. No comment on the other two.




I agree.
The top, bag and shoes are cute, a more plain skirt would have looked better though. But even with the holey mess of a skirt, Kourtney looks so much better than her younger sisters...


----------



## Avril

Encore Hermes said:


> And.....and.................................v
> 
> chicagofabulousblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/scott-disick-lamar-odom-rob-kardashian-bachelor-party-535x357.jpg



It'd be even better if Kris Hump was in this picture :lolots: Now that would be the tea party to end all tea parties


----------



## guccimamma

this is what they wear out to a mexican restaurant? 

white & salsa don't mix!


----------



## Hermes4evah

Encore Hermes said:


> Seriously, she looks mentally slow




Isn't she? [emoji6]


----------



## Avril

OMG the turtle comment. (k)uote of the day doll


----------



## Encore Hermes

My crystal ball sees him returning in the future 

Scott Disick
Scott Disick  Verified account &#8207;@ScottDisick

1 of the only things I'm proud off about myself. Happybdayp  https://instagram.com/p/45I4ssO32o/


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> My crystal ball sees him returning in the future
> 
> Scott Disick
> Scott Disick  Verified account &#8207;@ScottDisick
> 
> 1 of the only things I'm proud off about myself. Happybdayp  https://instagram.com/p/45I4ssO32o/




Yea too bad his first tweet of the day was about a hot car he's wanting.  He's such a loser.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Coach Lover Too said:


> Yea too bad his first tweet of the day was about a hot car he's wanting.  He's such a loser.



I understand his first tweet was about meeting him in Vegas for drinking and partying.  Then he deleted it and posted about the new ride.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

DesigningStyle said:


> I understand his first tweet was about meeting him in Vegas for drinking and partying.  Then he deleted it and posted about the new ride.



Yes, you're right. I just heard that on E News. My bad!


----------



## Sasha2012

The full impact of Kourtney Kardashian's split from Scott Disick is starting to really hit home.

The estranged couple's daughter Penelope celebrated her third birthday on Wednesday without her daddy as Scott opted to remain thousands of miles away in Florida.

Instead, the little girl and her mom enjoyed a trip to Disneyland to celebrate the tot's special day, taking with them sister Kim Kardashian and North West, aged two, grandmother Kris Jenner and her boyfriend Corey Gamble. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-car-doesn-t-mention-her.html#ixzz3fMEorzdi


----------



## Encore Hermes

Not defending him but I think the Vegas tweet was something his PR tweeted for him. Paid hosting gig.


----------



## pittcat

That's pretty messed up to miss your kids birthday when you don't have a reason to be somewhere else.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love that lipstick on Kourtney.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pittcat said:


> That's pretty messed up to miss your kids birthday when you don't have a reason to be somewhere else.



Exactly. How dare him try and play the victim card.


----------



## blackkitty4378

North's facial expressions kill me, Penelope is adorable, and I like PMK's lip color.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I hope he at least called her especially since she prob doesn't have IG.


----------



## Florasun

B. Jara said:


> Kim reminds me of a turtle in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 3057742
> View attachment 3057743



As a turtle lover, I am offended.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They're both famewhoring jerks like the rest of the family.


----------



## mcb100

Penelope is so cute. I don't think things are as bad with Kourtney and Scott (when they're on the show together) as they are in real life....they obviously create fake scenes and fake scripts to up the drama level. But I do think that they have a lot of problems of their own together in real life...I mean now they're really split up, probably for good. (I do think he probably has a partying/drinking problem and is probably absent from his kids life in a way even if he's pictured with them from time to time and is a good dad, and I do think he's probably flirtatious toward other women. Do I think he's a raging out of control alcoholic and a constant cheater like the show makes him out to be? No. But I think they've got a lot of problems together, and Kourtney's probably finally finished.)


----------



## bag-princess

mcb100 said:


> Penelope is so cute. *I don't think things are as bad with Kourtney and Scott (when they're on the show together) as they are in real life....they obviously create fake scenes and fake scripts to up the drama level*. But I do think that they have a lot of problems of their own together in real life...I mean now they're really split up, probably for good. (I do think he probably has a partying/drinking problem and is probably absent from his kids life in a way even if he's pictured with them from time to time and is a good dad, and I do think he's probably flirtatious toward other women. Do I think he's a raging out of control alcoholic and a constant cheater like the show makes him out to be? No. But I think they've got a lot of problems together, and Kourtney's probably finally finished.)





exactly!   people love to remind us all that it is scripted and yet some things they take as gospel.   anyone can see they have problems together but i am not going to put it all on him.  although kourt can dress the part at times - she is no nun!  :giggles:


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> The full impact of Kourtney Kardashian's split from Scott Disick is starting to really hit home.
> 
> The estranged couple's daughter Penelope celebrated her third birthday on Wednesday without her daddy as Scott opted to remain thousands of miles away in Florida.
> 
> Instead, the little girl and her mom enjoyed a trip to Disneyland to celebrate the tot's special day, taking with them sister Kim Kardashian and North West, aged two, grandmother Kris Jenner and her boyfriend Corey Gamble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-car-doesn-t-mention-her.html#ixzz3fMEorzdi


Kourtney looks cute, the only one who looks relaxed and dressed for the occasion. The bright red lip looks good on her.
Penelope looks adorable with her pigtail braids!


----------



## Lounorada

I always find it odd, every time it's one of their birthdays and they share photos on social media that 9 times out of 10 they're pap photos and not personal photos of their own. These people thrive off of taking photos of themselves and each other, so why not use your own? It would come across as much more personal to use your own pictures, like Scott sharing a collage of Penelope pictures to wish her a happy birthday (when the child can't even spell her own name yet, let alone be on social media to see it) and he uses pics of his child taken by paparazzi  Kim does it all the time.
I just can't with this family and their extreme weirdness...


----------



## Jujuma

Not to cause a bru ha ha but when Scott lost both his parents I though Kourt was a little cold. Wasn't she in Las Vegas when one or both happened? I mean unless there was no warning she should of been in NY with him and not at her sister's bf? Husband? Concert. Again I don't remember all the details but I remember thinking at the time, as a fellow only child, that it was a little cold she wasn't more supportive. Unless she already had it by that time, but then she did go on to have another child with him. It's like she uses him as a sperm donor.


----------



## VickyB

mcb100 said:


> Penelope is so cute. I don't think things are as bad with Kourtney and Scott (when they're on the show together) as they are in real life....they obviously create fake scenes and fake scripts to up the drama level. But I do think that they have a lot of problems of their own together in real life...I mean now they're really split up, probably for good. (I do think he probably has a partying/drinking problem and is probably absent from his kids life in a way even if he's pictured with them from time to time and is a good dad, and I do think he's probably flirtatious toward other women. Do I think he's a raging out of control alcoholic and a constant cheater like the show makes him out to be? No. But I think they've got a lot of problems together, and Kourtney's probably finally finished.)



Yes. During so many of their"fight" scenes, Kourt always looks like she's trying very hard to hold back the laughing.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> I always find it odd, every time it's one of their birthdays and they share photos on social media that 9 times out of 10 they're pap photos and not personal photos of their own. These people thrive off of taking photos of themselves and each other, so why not use your own? It would come across as much more personal to use your own pictures, like Scott sharing a collage of Penelope pictures to wish her a happy birthday (when the child can't even spell her own name yet, let alone be on social media to see it) and he uses pics of his child taken by paparazzi  Kim does it all the time.
> I just can't with this family and their extreme weirdness...


 
This. I never understood why they complain about paps, yet always use pap pics on their wesbsites and IG pics.


----------



## VickyB

Jujuma said:


> Not to cause a bru ha ha but when Scott lost both his parents I though Kourt was a little cold. Wasn't she in Las Vegas when one or both happened? I mean unless there was no warning she should of been in NY with him and not at her sister's bf? Husband? Concert. Again I don't remember all the details but I remember thinking at the time, as a fellow only child, that it was a little cold she wasn't more supportive. Unless she already had it by that time, but then she did go on to have another child with him. It's like she uses him as a sperm donor.



She is a very cold person totally lacking emotion. Wasn't that a plot line for one of the episodes? Scott "bought" her a fancy car as a surprise and she should zero emotion.


----------



## zippie

VickyB said:


> She is a very cold person totally lacking emotion. Wasn't that a plot line for one of the episodes? Scott "bought" her a fancy car as a surprise and she should zero emotion.


 


She is a beatch and a has zero personality, they deserve each other.  Did anyone ever read what the ex wife of their murderer defender dad said about Kourtney?  She said that Bruce was a cross dresser and Kourtney was the worst of all the sisters.


----------



## tweegy

She could be the wicked witch of the west, that doesn't validate Scott cheating on the woman he has 3kids with and just going a-wall on his kids. 

He is in the really wrong.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> She could be the wicked witch of the west, that doesn't validate Scott cheating on the woman he has 3kids with and just going a-wall on his kids.
> 
> He is in the really wrong.


 
All of this could be fake for their show and he really hasn't cheated. It just gives Kourt a storyline.

I'm sure Kim and Kanye's "marriage" contract won't be up for a few years, so they need something for the show.

Caitlyn has her own show, I am sure Kendell's modeling agents tell her to back away from reality tv, Kylie can't very well come clean about her illegal relationship on national tv, so what else is there to show on the show.


----------



## tweegy

Jujuma said:


> Not to cause a bru ha ha but when Scott lost both his parents I though Kourt was a little cold. Wasn't she in Las Vegas when one or both happened? I mean unless there was no warning she should of been in NY with him and not at her sister's bf? Husband? Concert. Again I don't remember all the details but I remember thinking at the time, as a fellow only child, that it was a little cold she wasn't more supportive. Unless she already had it by that time, but then she did go on to have another child with him. It's like she uses him as a sperm donor.



All of this According to the show if I recall correctly Scott wanted to be alone. She did fly out tho. And to be fair she did handle the parents affairs as Scott wasn't able to deal with that. She is supportive I think. She's not expressive. 



VickyB said:


> She is a very cold person totally lacking emotion. Wasn't that a plot line for one of the episodes? Scott "bought" her a fancy car as a surprise and she should zero emotion.




again, to be devils advocate here. She has said she's not materialistic. I mean the girl has been driving the same Benz since how long?


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> She could be the wicked witch of the west, that doesn't validate Scott cheating on the woman he has 3kids with and just going a-wall on his kids.
> 
> He is in the really wrong.



I agree with reservations. 

He did buy that new house in BH last year and that was suspect to me that they split months ago.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> All of this could be fake for their show and he really hasn't cheated. It just gives Kourt a storyline.
> 
> I'm sure Kim and Kanye's "marriage" contract won't be up for a few years, so they need something for the show.




Exactly! I wouldn't put it past them it's for the show. 

But what I'm saying is on what we know. He cheated and went off the reservation. I still maintain that she doesn't deserve that, no matter  how bland she is. I mean c'mon...


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> I agree with reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> He did buy that new house in BH last year and that was suspect to me that they split months ago.




Yeh, they could have pulled a Bruce and kris. 

The articles did say he said he was newly single..who knows.. 

Also as another poster said, he had no excuse to miss his daughters birthday.


----------



## Encore Hermes

It would be interesting if they gave Scott the storyline that he pretends he is cheating  but everything works out in a couple weeks but in reality Kourtney had decided to kick him to the curb and they are throwing him under the bus. 

Follow dat?


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> All of this According to the show if I recall correctly Scott wanted to be alone. She did fly out tho. And to be fair she did handle the parents affairs as Scott wasn't able to deal with that. She is supportive I think. She's not expressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, to be devils advocate here. She has said she's not materialistic. I mean the girl has been driving the same Benz since how long?


 
Not materialistic . Have you seen the new $7mil dollar house. Does she really need a 15,000 sq foot home? She has nothing going for herself except that show. Same for Khloe. Kim at least can pull in other money besides the show and now has two child support payments to call her own.


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> It would be interesting if they gave Scott the storyline that he pretends he is cheating  but everything works out in a couple weeks but in reality Kourtney had decided to kick him to the curb and they are throwing him under the bus.
> 
> Follow dat?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]right!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Not materialistic . Have you seen the new $7mil dollar house. Does she really need a 15,000 sq foot home? She has nothing going for herself except that show. Same for Khloe. Kim at least can pull in other money besides the show and now has two child support payments to call her own.




Yeh, but houses are different. Asset. How often are you gonna buy a house in your life as opposed to a car. Sorry, but as far as money management goes Kourtney has always seemed the smartest. 

And does Kourt still have Dash... The store [emoji87] *giggles*


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Yeh, but houses are different. Asset. How often are you gonna buy a house in your life as opposed to a car. Sorry, but as far as money management goes Kourtney has always seemed the smartest.
> 
> And does Kourt still have Dash... The store [emoji87] *giggles*


 
I agree, out of all of them, I am sure she is the smartest with her money. I am just thinking about what property taxes and mortgage on that house cost and what it takes to run it. What money is she going to use once the show is over? Kourt doesn't do club appearances like Khloe for extra money, and I can see Khloe getting another hosting job, if she would stop touching her DAMN hair.


----------



## zen1965

zippie said:


> She is a beatch and a has zero personality, they deserve each other.  Did anyone ever read what the ex wife of their murderer defender dad said about Kourtney?  She said that Bruce was a cross dresser and Kourtney was the worst of all the sisters.




Why is she supposedly the worst of the sisters?


----------



## labelwhore04

I still don't understand how Kourt has so much money to even afford a house like that. She doesn't even do anything. She does the show and i guess she gets money from the Kardashian clothing line but that's about it. She literally does nothing, not even promotional activities. At least Kim and Khloe are out there hustling.


----------



## Cocolicious

Its hard to feel sorry for these adults when they both play these characters for reality T.V. The only people who suffer are the children in messes like this. I only feel bad for them. 

I never felt that Kourtney and Scott showed any respect or devotion or love for one another. I know it might have been for TV but when Kourtney said she was pregnant and scott was upset and not happy about it...( even if it was for TV)...to have that follow you as a child and see that later would be hard and just cruel. What we do and say today can always haunt us or our family later.


----------



## Cocolicious

labelwhore04 said:


> I still don't understand how Kourt has so much money to even afford a house like that. She doesn't even do anything. She does the show and i guess she gets money from the Kardashian clothing line but that's about it. She literally does nothing, not even promotional activities. At least Kim and Khloe are out there hustling.



Maybe investments and Appearances. Anything that has Kardashian in it she gets a piece of the money. 

The Kardashian are pretty big in other countries too dont forget. When Paris Hilton had her handbags and accessories..I always wondered who was buying them and then I read how popular she still is overseas.


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder if she's still watering her grass this much.


----------



## Cocolicious

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder if she's still watering her grass this much.




That house is gorgeous!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Not materialistic *. Have you seen the new $7mil dollar house. Does she really need a 15,000 sq foot home? She has nothing going for herself except that show. Same for Khloe. Kim at least can pull in other money besides the show and now has two child support payments to call her own.






that is exactly what i was doing when i read that - !!

the only reason people think she is NOT is because nobody is interested enough in her to keep up with what she is doing and spending!  she is so not interesting enough.   paid appearances???  ain't nobody paying to see her alone!  so if she is with one of the others or both she is splitting the money.  and we all know kris is getting her money,too.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> I still don't understand how Kourt has so much money to even afford a house like that. She doesn't even do anything. She does the show and i guess she gets money from the Kardashian clothing line but that's about it. She literally does nothing, not even promotional activities. At least Kim and Khloe are out there hustling.



Bought it for 7million, but we don't know how much she put down.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Scott Disick -- Pulls Out of Las Vegas Club Gig*

Scott Disick is saying NO to partying his face off -- for at least one night -- he's backed out of a paid hosting gig in Las Vegas.

Disick just made the 11th hour decision to postpone his Friday night appearance at 1Oak Nightclub in Vegas.

The decision comes on the heels of Kourtney Kardashian pulling the plug on their relationship -- and after Scott missed their 3-year-old daughter Penelope's birthday this week.

We broke the story ... Disick's friends had been urging him to cancel on 1Oak, and get into rehab.

Stay tuned. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/07/09/scott-disick-postpone-cancel-1oak-las-vegas/#ixzz3fRuv7gux


----------



## blackkitty4378

I love Kourtney's house.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Another Kardashian breakup, another frantic race to get the guy into rehab before he hurts himself.

We're told that members of the famous family have told Scott Disick theyre cutting all contact with him  including Kourtney, his girlfriend and mother of his three kids  until he gets treatment for his reported drug and alcohol problem.

*Sources say that Kardashian matriarch Kris Jenner is the only one communicating with Disick, as shes trying to get him treatment and checked in to the right facility.

The situation is eerily reminiscent of Kourtney's sister Khloe's split from Lamar Odom, when Jenner tried to help the NBA star with his alleged crack cocaine addiction.*

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...n-cuts-contact-scott-disick-article-1.2287205


----------



## Cocolicious

Encore Hermes said:


> Another Kardashian breakup, another frantic race to get the guy into rehab before he hurts himself.
> 
> We're told that members of the famous family have told Scott Disick theyre cutting all contact with him  including Kourtney, his girlfriend and mother of his three kids  until he gets treatment for his reported drug and alcohol problem.
> 
> *Sources say that Kardashian matriarch Kris Jenner is the only one communicating with Disick, as shes trying to get him treatment and checked in to the right facility.
> 
> The situation is eerily reminiscent of Kourtney's sister Khloe's split from Lamar Odom, when Jenner tried to help the NBA star with his alleged crack cocaine addiction.*
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...n-cuts-contact-scott-disick-article-1.2287205



lamar needed treatment....Bruce needed treatment....rob needed treatment...Scott needs treatment. The kardashian/ Jenner girls are beautiful but what are they doing to these guys mental health? Lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cocolicious said:


> lamar needed treatment....Bruce needed treatment....rob needed treatment...Scott needs treatment. The kardashian/ Jenner girls are beautiful but what are they doing to these guys mental health? Lol



The Kardashians date losers because none of them have much self esteem. Lamar, Kanye, Tyga, Bruce. They were all seriously questionable long before they became involved with this family.


----------



## japanesedong

The kardashian women needs mental treatment as well.


----------



## bag-princess

japanesedong said:


> The kardashian women needs mental treatment as well.




THIS


the press always lay all the blame on these guys.


----------



## MJDaisy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The Kardashians date losers because none of them have much self esteem. Lamar, Kanye, Tyga, Bruce. They were all seriously questionable long before they became involved with this family.



i wouldn't call bruce a loser. he was an olympic champion and when kris got with him he was much more famous/well known than she was.


----------



## bag-princess

MJDaisy said:


> i wouldn't call bruce a loser. he was an olympic champion and when kris got with him he was much more famous/well known than she was.


'


i don't think being a loser has anything to do with your occupation or how famous/much money you have!    the K's prove that daily!


----------



## Lounorada

It couldn't arrive soon enough- the day karma comes back around and the Kardashian women are dragged down to the level the men in their lives are dragged down to.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I never got "materialistic" from Kourtney. She pretty much recycles the same shoes, bags, and clothes most of the time. and she doesn't have a new car every 6 months. A house IMO is a different type of spending. I would invest in a beautiful house over the latest fashion any day.


As far as her money: multiple Dash stores, hit reality show, makeup line, had a clothing deal with Sears & Dorothy Perkins, and she still has that kid clothing store SMOOCH right? I am sure she was able to purchase that 7 million dollar house with no problem.


----------



## Eva1991

Ms.parker123 said:


> I never got "materialistic" from Kourtney. She pretty much recycles the same shoes, bags, and clothes most of the time. and she doesn't have a new car every 6 months. A house IMO is a different type of spending. I would invest in a beautiful house over the latest fashion any day.



I agree. A house is an investment and she has 3 kids to provide for; it was a wise purchase IMO.

I don't think she's less materialistic than her sisters though. Don't know about her car but she has tons of shoes and bags that probably cost a fortune.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Another Kardashian breakup, another frantic race to get the guy into rehab before he hurts himself.
> 
> We're told that members of the famous family have told Scott Disick theyre cutting all contact with him  including Kourtney, his girlfriend and mother of his three kids  until he gets treatment for his reported drug and alcohol problem.
> 
> *Sources say that Kardashian matriarch Kris Jenner is the only one communicating with Disick, as shes trying to get him treatment and checked in to the right facility.*
> 
> *The situation is eerily reminiscent of Kourtney's sister Khloe's split from Lamar Odom, when Jenner tried to help the NBA star with his alleged crack cocaine addiction.*
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...n-cuts-contact-scott-disick-article-1.2287205


 
Kris is trying to make sure Scott keeps his damn mouth shut.


----------



## Sassys

MJDaisy said:


> i wouldn't call bruce a loser. he was an olympic champion and when kris got with him he was much more famous/well known than she was.


 
Then what do you call a father who allows his daughters to drop out of to school to be home schooled, on the stripper pole the very first episode of their show, and allows his 17yr old to date a 25yr old man. Kris took Bruce's balls long before he admitted he wanted to be a woman.


----------



## Sassys

Ms.parker123 said:


> I never got "materialistic" from Kourtney. She pretty much recycles the same shoes, bags, and clothes most of the time. and she doesn't have a new car every 6 months. A house IMO is a different type of spending. I would invest in a beautiful house over the latest fashion any day.
> 
> 
> As far as her money: multiple Dash stores, hit reality show, makeup line, had a clothing deal with Sears & Dorothy Perkins, and she still has that kid clothing store SMOOCH right? I am sure she was able to purchase that 7 million dollar house with no problem.


 
They closed Smooch years ago. These celebs don't get a lot from their clothing deals (usually 10% and you then divide that by 3). Only one who was able to be the exception is Jessica Simpson and the Olsen girls.


----------



## Cocolicious

MJDaisy said:


> i wouldn't call bruce a loser. he was an olympic champion and when kris got with him he was much more famous/well known than she was.



I agree, I would not call him a loser either. Maybe, some bad decision making on his parenting skills but not a loser. I don't think he is a hero either though.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Sassys said:


> They closed Smooch years ago. These celebs don't get a lot from their clothing deals (usually 10% and you then divide that by 3). Only one who was able to be the exception is Jessica Simpson and the Olsen girls.




Oh Okay. Well regardless, I am sure she is getting a hefty check from all of her other endeavors, not as much as the other two but still.


----------



## BPC

Olympian or not, he was a craptastic father to all his kids, and continues to be a craptastic parent to Kylie. That to me is a loser.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Then *what do you call a father *who allows his daughters to drop out of to school to be home schooled, on the stripper pole the very first episode of their show, and allows his 17yr old to date a 25yr old man. Kris took Bruce's balls long before he admitted he wanted to be a woman.



caitlyn.


----------



## Ladybug09

labelwhore04 said:


> I still don't understand how Kourt has so much money to even afford a house like that. She doesn't even do anything. She does the show and i guess she gets money from the Kardashian clothing line but that's about it. She literally does nothing, not even promotional activities. At least Kim and Khloe* are out there hustling*.



Why hustle unless you have to..Work smart NOT hard....She probably has her money working for her.



BPC said:


> Olympian or not, he was a craptastic father to all his kids, and continues to be a craptastic parent to Kylie. That to me is a loser.


Agreed.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> Kris is trying to make sure Scott keeps his damn mouth shut.



Yep!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

BPC said:


> Olympian or not, he was a craptastic father to all his kids, and continues to be a craptastic parent to Kylie. That to me is a loser.



This!


----------



## tweegy

Ms.parker123 said:


> I never got "materialistic" from Kourtney. She pretty much recycles the same shoes, bags, and clothes most of the time. and she doesn't have a new car every 6 months. A house IMO is a different type of spending. I would invest in a beautiful house over the latest fashion any day.
> 
> 
> As far as her money: multiple Dash stores, hit reality show, makeup line, had a clothing deal with Sears & Dorothy Perkins, and she still has that kid clothing store SMOOCH right? I am sure she was able to purchase that 7 million dollar house with no problem.



Exactly, what I was saying....

I remember the woman wore the SAME tan lace ups for  what 3 yrs straight?! I thought I was bad.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Then what do you call a father who allows his daughters to drop out of to school to be home schooled, on the stripper pole the very first episode of their show, and allows his 17yr old to date a 25yr old man.* Kris took Bruce's balls long before he admitted he wanted to be a woman*.




BLOOP!!!  




Ms.parker123 said:


> Oh Okay. Well regardless, I am sure she is getting a hefty check *from all of her other endeavors*, not as much as the other two but still.






and what exactly are those??? and i ask that seriously because i honestly can't name one.


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> Then what do you call a father who allows his daughters to drop out of to school to be home schooled, on the stripper pole the very first episode of their show, and allows his 17yr old to date a 25yr old man. Kris took Bruce's balls long before he admitted he wanted to be a woman.



Yes!


----------



## japanesedong

Sassys said:


> Then what do you call a father who allows his daughters to drop out of to school to be home schooled, on the stripper pole the very first episode of their show, and allows his 17yr old to date a 25yr old man. Kris took Bruce's balls long before he admitted he wanted to be a woman.


Yep... Bruce is just as famewhore - attention seeker like the rest of them.


----------



## labelwhore04

I read somewhere that Scott is gonna get fired from the show and that he's not gonna be allowed to use the Kardashian name to make a profit and that he'll never get his own spin-off on E!. He really screwed up, what an idiot. He had such a cushy life and blew it all away for what?


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> I read somewhere that Scott is gonna get fired from the show and that he's not gonna be allowed to use the Kardashian name to make a profit and that he'll never get his own spin-off on E!. He really screwed up, what an idiot. He had such a cushy life and blew it all away for what?





we shall see!   judging from that house he bought he doesn't seem to be hurting for money.  yet.   i guess life with kourt was just not all it seemed to be (duh!) and that he would rather "do bad all by myself" as the saying goes.


----------



## labelwhore04

bag-princess said:


> we shall see! *  judging from that house he bought he doesn't seem to be hurting for money.  yet. *  i guess life with kourt was just not all it seemed to be (duh!) and that he would rather "do bad all by myself" as the saying goes.



All the more reason why he'll be broke soon. A mortgage with no forseeable income coupled with the way he spends money, he's screwed. He can only make so much from club appearances and eventually the clubs won't even want him. I have to admit though that the show will be so boring without him.


----------



## bisousx

I wonder if he will fight for joint custody and get a massive "child support" payment from Kourtney every month.


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> caitlyn.



LMAO!!!!! Genius!


----------



## VickyB

labelwhore04 said:


> All the more reason why he'll be broke soon. A mortgage with no forseeable income coupled with the way he spends money, he's screwed. He can only make so much from club appearances and eventually the clubs won't even want him. I have to admit though that the show will be so boring without him.



It will be very boring. Think of all the plot miles they've gotten out of his antics. Kourt w/o Scott is less than zero re interesting plot points.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> I read somewhere that Scott is gonna get fired from the show and that he's not gonna be allowed to use the Kardashian name to make a profit and that he'll never get his own spin-off on E!. He really screwed up, what an idiot. He had such a cushy life and blew it all away for what?



I think he get his own show. Plenty of people who are boring as hell have gotten their own shows. Look at Kendra, Holly, Kim Zociack, Evelyn Lozado. None of them should have gotten their own shows IMO. If he doesn't get something from E! trust some other network will give him one.


----------



## kirsten

He actually is entitled to half Kourtneys money/estates. They have been together for years have children and houses together. California doesn't care they aren't legally married.


----------



## Encore Hermes

kirsten said:


> He actually is entitled to half Kourtneys money/estates. They have been together for years have children and houses together. California doesn't care they aren't legally married.



Since they were off and on before the show, I would be surprised if they have a domestic partner contract in place.
I think Kourtney is the only one on title with her new house, he has his house in BH and I think they sold the last house when they split.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Not materialistic . Have you seen the new $7mil dollar house. Does she really need a 15,000 sq foot home? She has nothing going for herself except that show. Same for Khloe. Kim at least can pull in other money besides the show and now has two child support payments to call her own.



and they are telling the rest of us in socal to stop watering our lawns....just 2 days a week for 5 minutes.

that's not watering 2 days a week for 5 minutes! neighbors are ratting on each other where i live.

i'm not jealous of the rest, but i'm mad that they get to have green lawns.


----------



## guccimamma

kirsten said:


> He actually is entitled to half Kourtneys money/estates. They have been together for years have children and houses together. California doesn't care they aren't legally married.



i gotta believe the E contracts have divided everything all along. house is probably in a trust for kourtney and the kids alone, he probably had to sign off on it before stepping foot in it. you know mama kris has agreements just sitting in her purse.


----------



## labelwhore04

kirsten said:


> He actually is entitled to half Kourtneys money/estates. They have been together for years have children and houses together. California doesn't care they aren't legally married.



That's messed up. The house is in Kourts name only though i believe. Does that make a difference?


----------



## bisousx

kirsten said:


> He actually is entitled to half Kourtneys money/estates. They have been together for years have children and houses together. California doesn't care they aren't legally married.



wow, have they been together for 10 years already?


----------



## bisousx

labelwhore04 said:


> That's messed up. The house is in Kourts name only though i believe.



Ah yes, we call it "palimony" over here


----------



## tweegy

bisousx said:


> Ah yes, we call it "palimony" over here




Yup we have a similar law too. Hopefully kourtney has her ducks in a row incase things get ugly.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> *All the more reason why he'll be broke soon.* A mortgage with no forseeable income coupled with the way he spends money, he's screwed. He can only make so much from club appearances and eventually the clubs won't even want him. I have to admit though that the show will be so boring without him.






but if everything else they do and say is supposed to be "made for tv" why can't his financial status also be??


----------



## tweegy

The dude said he grew up being driven to school in rolls royces ....who knows with them..


----------



## Jujuma

bisousx said:


> Ah yes, we call it "palimony" over here




Yup, we call it cohabitation here. And he can make a strong argument, if need be, that he is partially responsible for her "success". He was probably better on the show than she was...not that I watched it


----------



## erinrose

I know everyone is doging on Scott but anyone else thinks it is beyond irresponsible for Kourtney to keep having kids with sombody who clearly does not want to and not to mention is a drunk with substance issues? These kids will grow up knowing that their dad would rather spend his time drinking at parties than with them.


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> and they are telling the rest of us in socal to stop watering our lawns....just 2 days a week for 5 minutes.
> 
> that's not watering 2 days a week for 5 minutes! neighbors are ratting on each other where i live.
> 
> i'm not jealous of the rest, but i'm mad that they get to have green lawns.



That's an older pic, before the water rules came into play.


----------



## Sassys

erinrose said:


> I know everyone is doging on Scott but anyone else thinks it is beyond irresponsible for Kourtney to keep having kids with sombody who clearly does not want to and not to mention is a drunk with substance issues? These kids will grow up knowing that their dad would rather spend his time drinking at parties than with them.



Scott is a grown man. If he didn't want more kids he could have gotten himself fixed or simply used a condom.


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> That's an older pic, before the water rules came into play.



As of May all of them were still watering their lawns 
http://starmagazine.com/photos/holl...-are-still-watering-their-grass/photo/174718/


----------



## Bentley1

Many Celebs have been called out in LA for continuing to water their lawns regularly, choosing to just pay the fines. Other culprits, besides the kardashians, are JLO, Barbara Streisand and Cher.

http://pagesix.com/2015/05/09/3941513/


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Scott is a grown man. If he didn't want more kids he could have gotten himself fixed or simply used a condom.




Mhm true... Or say no... It's not like she bill cosby'd him


----------



## bisousx

erinrose said:


> I know everyone is doging on Scott but anyone else thinks it is beyond irresponsible for Kourtney to keep having kids with sombody who clearly does not want to and not to mention is a drunk with substance issues? These kids will grow up knowing that their dad would rather spend his time drinking at parties than with them.



I wouldn't feel sorry for her if she ended up losing half of her fortune to Scott. It's not like she didn't know what kind of person Scott was before she decided to have multiple kids with him.


----------



## blackkitty4378

erinrose said:


> I know everyone is doging on Scott but anyone else thinks it is beyond irresponsible for Kourtney to keep having kids with sombody who clearly does not want to and not to mention is a drunk with substance issues? These kids will grow up knowing that their dad would rather spend his time drinking at parties than with them.



Kourtney is what's called an enabler, which can be just as bad for kids as an alcoholic/addict parent IMO. She's not modeling a healthy relationship for her kids.


----------



## shoegal

Its sad that after 9 years he would have to result to that after expressing to her that he wasn't ready for more children. Knowing what he was going through as an only child losing his parents and quite simply saying he wasn't ready should've been enough. It's not Kourtneys world. Losing both parents like that is tough, even for an adult and why should would want another kid from someone who says they aren't sure or aren't ready I don't understand.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> Scott is a grown man. If he didn't want more kids he could have gotten himself fixed or simply used a condom.



Exactly! Next thing yanoo he'll say she took advantage of him.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The only victims in this family are the kids.


----------



## VickyB

Kourt is no prize. I doubt that guys are gonna be lining up to date her.


----------



## guccimamma

kanye is probably looking around and realizing all the men have left...he's the only one.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think one of the main reasons why kourt never married him was to keep the money separate. The other is she can't have a failed marriage under her belt if she never gets married.

I blame both parties for the split. Kourt shouldn't have had kids with a dude who isn't stable and doesn't seem to really want them. She supported and enabled his behavior. I also feel like she put up with his nonsense because honestly it's the best  she can do. I hate to say it but her having the last kid came off very much like the woman who gets pregnant to save thier marriage. Like maybe he'll get his act together with the next kid. Sadly that NEVER works. Scott never seemed to be faithful to her and has issues he needs to work out just to be a functional human.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ms.parker123 said:


> As far as her money: multiple Dash stores, hit reality show, makeup line, had a clothing deal with Sears & Dorothy Perkins, and she still has that kid clothing store SMOOCH right? I am sure she was able to purchase that 7 million dollar house with no problem.



I dunno if they make that much from DASH anymore, not even sure if they're still open in NY and Miami? The deal with Sears is over, I think Dorothy Perkins is ending soon, and SMOOCH closed years ago.


----------



## Swanky

erinrose said:


> I know everyone is doging on Scott but anyone else thinks it is beyond irresponsible for Kourtney to keep having kids with sombody who clearly does not want to and not to mention is a drunk with substance issues? These kids will grow up knowing that their dad would rather spend his time drinking at parties than with them.




Not IMO. He's half responsible for the protection... I've probably said it half a dozen times in this thread, if he doesn't want the babies then HE should be protecting himself!


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Many Celebs have been called out in LA for continuing to water their lawns regularly, choosing to just pay the fines. Other culprits, besides the kardashians, are JLO, Barbara Streisand and Cher.
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2015/05/09/3941513/



The fine isn't enough to dissuade them. That, and their sense of entitlement.


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> The only victims in this family are the kids.



He seems like a good daddy though.


----------



## ebonyone

I think Kourtney knew he didn't want kids and should have stopped having them. She could have very well been telling him she was using contraceptives and wasn't. She knows he is unstable why stay with him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All the blame can't be placed on scott.  afterall it takes two...  If Kourt didn't want any more children with him, she should have taken things into her own hands and the same goes for Scott.


----------



## gillianna

The both got what they wanted out of their relationship, she has kids and he has the KKlan reality fame money.  Without him she would not have these children, without her he would be a nobody whose name would mean nothing.
  He may be smart enough to leave the circus now.


----------



## guccimamma

kourtney never married him because she knows he is a dog, and the situation would end badly. 

she has all the power, and he will come back to her and play nice for a while...as he always does.

it ain't done, she is his lifeline. he has no family left. she knows he'll be back.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> All the blame can't be placed on scott.  afterall it takes two...  If Kourt didn't want any more children with him, she should have taken things into her own hands and the same goes for Scott.




i agree.  they both could have taken the steps.



gillianna said:


> The both got what they wanted out of their relationship, she has kids and he has the KKlan reality fame money.  Without him she would not have these children, without her he would be a nobody whose name would mean nothing.
> *He may be smart enough to leave the circus now*.





any man with half a brain would have to see the writing on the wall being involved with those women!


----------



## mcb100

If they did indeed did not want to have a 3rd kid (which maybe they shouldn't have, with all their problems), then I put the blame on both of them. Kourtney has money, if they weren't planning on having children, there's no reason why she couldn't have paid for birth control, be it the pill, or some other form. Also, if Scott didn't want kids, he should have used protection on his part too. I don't really think it's one or the other....if it was unplanned, it's probably both of their faults.


Scott seems like a good dad when he's around, but there's more to being a good dad than occasionally being pictured out your kids and treating them nicely....he DID miss that birthday party, so quite honestly, I don't know if he's a good dad? To know that, I'd truly have to know him personally than solely relying on what we see in magazines. Before this article came out of him basically vacationing somewhere else and not attending his kids birthday party I thought he was a man with a lot of problems who probably didn't treat Kourtney right at all at times, but that he genuinely seems to love his kids and is a decent father....However, now that article has surfaced, I'm not so sure.


I'm sure Kourtney's contributed to their problems immensely, but quite honestly, Scott has never seemed like marriage material (she probably knew this when she married him), he seems like a nice man but someone who has had a drinking problem and someone who parties too much and who genuinely loves women.....some men can be nice guys but not the type you'd ever want to be in a serious relationship with.....


But anyways, if this child was unplanned, I put the blame equally on both of them.


----------



## Sassys

mcb100 said:


> If they did indeed did not want to have a 3rd kid (which maybe they shouldn't have, with all their problems), then I put the blame on both of them. Kourtney has money, if they weren't planning on having children, there's no reason why she couldn't have paid for birth control, be it the pill, or some other form. Also, if Scott didn't want kids, he should have used protection on his part too. I don't really think it's one or the other....if it was unplanned, it's probably both of their faults.
> 
> 
> Scott seems like a good dad when he's around, but there's more to being a good dad than occasionally being pictured out your kids and treating them nicely....he DID miss that birthday party, so quite honestly, I don't know if he's a good dad? To know that, I'd truly have to know him personally than solely relying on what we see in magazines. Before this article came out of him basically vacationing somewhere else and not attending his kids birthday party I thought he was a man with a lot of problems who probably didn't treat Kourtney right at all at times, but that he genuinely seems to love his kids and is a decent father....However, now that article has surfaced, I'm not so sure.
> 
> 
> *I'm sure Kourtney's contributed to their problems immensely, but quite honestly, Scott has never seemed like marriage material (she probably knew this when she married him*), he seems like a nice man but someone who has had a drinking problem and someone who parties too much and who genuinely loves women.....some men can be nice guys but not the type you'd ever want to be in a serious relationship with.....
> 
> 
> But anyways, if this child was unplanned, I put the blame equally on both of them.


 
They are not married.


----------



## Jayne1

So, what was decided California law states what as to a man and woman openly living as a couple, cohabiting and having children together, for about a decade what is he entitled to?


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> So, what was decided&#8230; California law states what as to a man and woman openly living as a couple, cohabiting and having children together, for about a decade&#8230; what is he entitled to?


 
But how long have they been living together? They have been together 9yrs, but doesn't mean they have been living together that long.

Then again, if Halle Berry's ex can get money for their daughter (whom he does not have full custody of), then Scott may just end up winning.


----------



## charmesh

California doesn't recognize common law marriage. You can get palimony if your partner makes promises about supporting you that you come to depend on. And child support is supposed to allow the child (not gold diggers) to live in the same standard or close to the same standard as they would live in at your home


----------



## guccimamma

charmesh said:


> California doesn't recognize common law marriage. You can get palimony if your partner makes promises about supporting you that you come to depend on. And child support is supposed to allow the child (not gold diggers) to live in the same standard or close to the same standard as they would live in at your home



i don't think kourtney ever made scott any promises, and thats going to be his problem.

he's a baby daddy with no ring.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I feel bad for the 3rd baby (can't think of the name) when it grows up and realizes that it's dad didn't want it and dad/Scott is saying that's the reason for the break up. Life's hard enough as it is. Instead of *Put a ring on it* it should be *Put a condom on it.*


----------



## Deco

Colorado does have common law marriage, but even here you can't become inadvertently common law married.  It takes more than cohabitating for a length of time.  You both have to have intent to be and be considered married, and openly consider yourselves married, call each other your spouse, and (very importantly) file income tax returns as married (whether jointly or separately).  Once you're common law married, there's no common law divorce.  You can only split through formal divorce proceedings like everyone else.

As *charmesh* explained, palimony is akin to a breach of contract, or quasi-contract claim, namely that a promise of support was made and the promise was broken.  If the parents aren't married and there's no evidence of a promise of long term support/maintenance, then all a parent would be entitled to is child support, but only if they have partial custody.  Because of this, I've seen people who've previously had zero interest in interaction with their child suddenly sue for custody so they can get child support.  

In Colorado there's a whole predetermined formula for calculating which parent has to pay child support and how much.  It depends on the parents' relative income and number of custody days.


----------



## japanesedong

Kourtney and Scott will get back together. Kourtney wants 4 kids. She's gonna get pregnant in 2 years. All this circus happening between them is just plot line of the show. Of course they are gonna have happy ending. Getting back together and 1 more baby ... Kourtney hoping to give Penelope a sister


----------



## ilove2shop247

Coach Lover Too said:


> I feel bad for the 3rd baby (can't think of the name) when it grows up and realizes that it's dad didn't want it and dad/Scott is saying that's the reason for the break up. Life's hard enough as it is. Instead of *Put a ring on it* it should be *Put a condom on it.*




put a condom on a it! ROTFLOL


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Kourtney Kardashian* isn't looking back one week after splitting with longtime boyfriend* Scott Disick*. 
Amid reports claiming that the 36-year-old _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_  beauty is rekindling her romance with the 32-year-old reality star, a  source tells E! News that there's absolutely no truth to the tabloid  reports and insists the two, who are parents to *Mason*, 5, *Penelope*, 3 and* Reign*, 6 months, are _not_ getting back together. 
The  insider says that Kardashian has no plans to take back the father of  three, adding that she isn't in the mood to even look at him. 



http://www.eonline.com/news/675759/...ick-she-isn-t-in-the-mood-to-even-look-at-him


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Kourtney Kardashian* isn't looking back one week after splitting with longtime boyfriend* Scott Disick*.
> Amid reports claiming that the 36-year-old _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_  beauty is rekindling her romance with the 32-year-old reality star, a  source tells E! News that there's absolutely no truth to the tabloid  reports and insists the two, who are parents to *Mason*, 5, *Penelope*, 3 and* Reign*, 6 months, are _not_ getting back together.
> The  insider says that Kardashian has no plans to take back the father of  three, *adding that she isn't in the mood to even look at him.
> *
> 
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/675759/...ick-she-isn-t-in-the-mood-to-even-look-at-him







well hell!!! tell us something we don't know.   that ain't nothing new!  isn't that how she always was about him :giggles: - until she needed him for baby making!!!


----------



## Bentley1

They will get back together.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> They will get back together.



That's what I think.


----------



## MarneeB

I agree, I would bet they'll get back together.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I think they'll get back together too. This ain't our first rodeo.


----------



## bagsforme

She's kicked him out several times.  They'll be back together.


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> They will get back together.



it's like when a spoiled kid runs away from home, he'll come back when he needs $$$


----------



## anitalilac

japanesedong said:


> Kourtney and Scott will get back together. Kourtney wants 4 kids. She's gonna get pregnant in 2 years. All this circus happening between them is just plot line of the show. Of course they are gonna have happy ending. Getting back together and 1 more baby ... Kourtney hoping to give Penelope a sister



Agree...


----------



## labelwhore04

They'll get back together when Kourt is ready for that 4th kid. Scott will act surprised/angry that she's pregnant again, then he'll promise to stop partying, then he'll fall off the wagon and Kourt will kick him out again, etc etc. Same old story.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> They'll get back together when Kourt is ready for that 4th kid. Scott will act surprised/angry that she's pregnant again, then he'll promise to stop partying, then he'll fall off the wagon and Kourt will kick him out again, etc etc. *Same old story*.





exactly!!!  which is why i can not even begin to understand how people are saying how they feel sooooo sorry for her!!  she knows what's up and yet she keeps doing the same old song and dance.   she is as big a fool and problem as he is.


----------



## pukasonqo

she is not partcularly interesting among the kartrashians (i am using "interesting" very loosely) so scott is her story line: the fourth child who refuses to toe the line, etc, etc
if lord di(si)ck is smart he should know that the second  she dumps him for real he has nothing. lamar and the hump had their own money, maybe not as much as the klan kartrashian but they are (or the hump is) not hurting for kash and the hump is still playing basket
what does scott has going for him? nothing really


----------



## Caz71

I just watch it for the cartier spotting!


----------



## charmesh

pukasonqo said:


> she is not partcularly interesting among the kartrashians (i am using "interesting" very loosely) so scott is her story line: the fourth child who refuses to toe the line, etc, etc
> if lord di(si)ck is smart he should know that the second  she dumps him for real he has nothing. lamar and the hump had their own money, maybe not as much as the klan kartrashian but they are (or the hump is) not hurting for kash and the hump is still playing basket
> what does scott has going for him? nothing really



I wonder if he didn't cancel his last Vegas appearance. I think the club canceled as soon as the split was announced. They seem to host all the K parties. And I bet they are just trying to keep the contract going until the Jenner girls are 21. So why piss of PMK by having Scott host a party


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Hugo's Restaurant in Agoura Hills, California. (July 14)


----------



## redney

Filming, filming, in AGOURA Hills.


----------



## Jayne1

I can't get over how they got Kourt out of the house and back to pretending, for the camera.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jayne1 said:


> I can't get over how they got Kourt out of the house and back to pretending, for the camera.



She has a mortgage to pay, lol.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

How many Police songs can Kourtney name?


----------



## guccimamma

if she doesn't want people looking at her a$$, why wear short shorts and high heels?

her legs look very doughy for a woman who spends hours a day in the gym.


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> if she doesn't want people looking at her a$$, why wear short shorts and high heels?
> 
> her legs look very doughy for a woman who spends hours a day in the gym.



Yes!


----------



## guccimamma

kim looks like she's wearing khloe's bathrobe from a while back (she was posing in  her bathroom with a golden clam figure) sadly stuck in my mind.


----------



## poopsie

Kourt has had more kids than any of them (except PMK) and she is in the best shape of them all


----------



## FreeSpirit71

poopsie said:


> Kourt has had more kids than any of them (except PMK) and she is in the best shape of them all



Probably because Kourtney actually works out. She looks good.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2015/07/14/scott-disick-partying-kids-havent-abandoned?adid=TMZ_Search_Results

*Scott Disick -- I May Be Partying, But I Haven't Abandoned My Kids*

Scott Disick and Kourtney Kardashian are done, but he is there for his kids every day ... at least remotely.

Sources connected with Scott tell TMZ, although his relationship with Kourtney is "a disaster," he is in constant touch with his oldest 2 children ... 5-year-old Mason and 3-year-old Penelope.  

Scott has not physically seen the kids in more than a month, partly because it's impossible for him to be around Kourtney without a nuclear argument. In fact, we're told it would be impossible for him to just show up because he's no longer on the list at the front gate in the gated community and can't gain entry.

But he Facetimes and phones Mason and Penelope on a regular basis.

And get this ... although Kourtney has "extremely bad feelings" for Scott, she facilitates Scott's contact with their kids and encourages the children to maintain a relationship with him.


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtney looks good and comfortable in her clothes, which is more that can be said for her two spanxed-up, poser sisters.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> if she doesn't want people looking at her a$$, why wear short shorts and high heels?
> 
> her legs look very doughy for a woman who spends hours a day in the gym.



Exactly.


----------



## sabrunka

People are calling Kourtney boring, and I think it's because she isn't being as thirsty as her other sisters.  They really can't please anyone, can they?  I like Kourt the most, she seems to be the most "normal" out of all of them, and if this is considered boring, then I'm okay with that.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I can't get over how they got Kourt out of the house and back to pretending, for the camera.




the show must go on ALWAYS no matter what!!!





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She has a mortgage to pay, lol.




THIS,too!!!





Lounorada said:


> Kourtney looks good and comfortable in her clothes, which is *more that can be said for her two spanxed-up, poser sisters.*




   that made me LOL!!!

i agree about Kourt - she may be knee high to a garden gnome but she always looks like she is comfy instead of encased like sausage like those other two!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Probably because Kourtney actually works out. She looks good.



Yes, and she's just as attractive as she's always been. The others continue to f*** themselves up.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

sabrunka said:


> People are calling Kourtney boring, and I think it's because she isn't being as thirsty as her other sisters.  They really can't please anyone, can they?  I like Kourt the most, she seems to be the most "normal" out of all of them, and if this is considered boring, then I'm okay with that.



I agree 100%. She's the only one that doesn't seem to be under Kris's control.
So far anyway.


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> I agree 100%. She's the only one that doesn't seem to be under Kris's control.
> So far anyway.



Of course she's under PMK's control or else she would've left the show and pap walk nonsense years ago.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> Of course she's under PMK's control or else she would've left the show and pap walk nonsense years ago.



Yea, I just mean she doesn't seem to be influenced by her like the others. She seems to be the type that if she doesn't want to do something, she's not doing it no matter what someone else says.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Of course she's under PMK's control or else she would've left the show and pap walk nonsense years ago.




THIS!!!





sabrunka said:


> People are calling Kourtney boring, and I think it's because* she isn't being as thirsty as her other sisters.*  They really can't please anyone, can they?  I like Kourt the most, she seems to be the most "normal" out of all of them, and if this is considered boring, then I'm okay with that.





yea she is boring.   it's not a crime.  but i am glad someone realizes that she is thirsty -  her thirst is just not as apparent as those other two!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

sabrunka said:


> People are calling Kourtney boring, and I think it's because she isn't being as thirsty as her other sisters.  They really can't please anyone, can they?  I like Kourt the most, she seems to be the most "normal" out of all of them, and if this is considered boring, then I'm okay with that.



This applies to a lot of celebrities that get called boring or basic.


----------



## Swanky

She's thirsty for that work-free paycheck, she doesn't do anything extra IMO. Just enough to get the paycheck.


----------



## redney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's thirsty for that work-free paycheck, she doesn't do anything extra IMO. Just enough to get the paycheck.


----------



## Eva1991

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's thirsty for that work-free paycheck, she doesn't do anything extra IMO. Just enough to get the paycheck.



Yep.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2015/07/14/scott-disick-partying-kids-havent-abandoned?adid=TMZ_Search_Results
> 
> *Scott Disick -- I May Be Partying, But I Haven't Abandoned My Kids*
> 
> Scott Disick and Kourtney Kardashian are done, but he is there for his kids every day ... at least remotely.
> 
> Sources connected with Scott tell TMZ, although his relationship with Kourtney is "a disaster," he is in constant touch with his oldest 2 children ... 5-year-old Mason and 3-year-old Penelope.
> 
> Scott has not physically seen the kids in more than a month, partly because it's impossible for him to be around Kourtney without a nuclear argument. In fact, we're told it would be impossible for him to just show up because he's no longer on the list at the front gate in the gated community and can't gain entry.
> 
> But he Facetimes and phones Mason and Penelope on a regular basis.
> 
> And get this ... although Kourtney has "extremely bad feelings" for Scott, she facilitates Scott's contact with their kids and encourages the children to maintain a relationship with him.



I call crap. A court would give him visitation in a second. No need to go anywhere near Kourtney.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

This reminds me of Kourtney and Scott. lol


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea she is boring.   it's not a crime.  but i am glad someone realizes that she is thirsty -  her thirst is just not as apparent as those other two!




She's extremely thirsty. She's the oldest of this Krazy klown klan, the girl knows what's up with being a fame whore. My opinion is that she's just too lazy to do as much as the others and she simply doesn't get the same opportunities or attention as the others, especially Kim and Kendall. Save for Rob, Kourtney is by far the lazy dud of the fam, imo.


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's thirsty for that work-free paycheck, she doesn't do anything extra IMO. Just enough to get the paycheck.




[emoji106] + 1


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> She's extremely thirsty. She's the oldest of this Krazy klown klan, the girl knows what's up with being a fame whore. *My opinion is that she's just too lazy to do as much as the others and she simply doesn't get the same opportunities or attention as the others, especially Kim and Kendall.* Save for Rob, Kourtney is by far the lazy dud of the fam, imo.



ITA with you.  nobody is looking for her.  all on her own she brings nothing to the table as my FIL used to say.   i am sure PMK will keep scott and his drama going as long as possible because without him what is so interesting about her!  as you said she is the oldest - she knows this game and how it is played!






Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's thirsty for that work-free paycheck, she doesn't do anything extra IMO. Just enough to get the paycheck.




ALL of this!!!  she reaps the benefits of the others simply by association!


----------



## charmesh

Didn't she do a reality show long before her sisters? I think someone said a rich kid cattle drive


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's thirsty for that work-free paycheck, she doesn't do anything extra IMO. Just enough to get the paycheck.



Yup. I don't think it means she's lazy, she just doesn't have much interest in doing the heavy duty famewhoring like the rest of the bunch.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yup. I don't think it means she's lazy, she just doesn't have much interest in doing the heavy duty famewhoring like the rest of the bunch.




I agree, I would be happy to be called lazy too if it meant I did not have to take special trips to Dubai, and have working knees.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

charmesh said:


> Didn't she do a reality show long before her sisters? I think someone said a rich kid cattle drive




She sure did! That's was back when I did watch reality shows lol. I think it only lasted for a season.


----------



## schadenfreude

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I agree, I would be happy to be called lazy too if it meant I did not have to take special trips to Dubai, and have *working knees*.



:giggles: Same!


----------



## Swanky

*Don't meet me tonight in Atlantic City! Scott Disick calls off another casino appearance following split from Kourtney Kardashian*

Just last week he called off a public appearance at a Las Vegas casino following his split from Kourtney Kardashian.
And Scott Disick has done it again after refusing to turn up for a $50,000 appearance at a pool party in Atlantic City this weekend as he continues to nurse his broken heart.
The playboy was meant to be the main attraction at The Pool After Dark event at the Harrah's Resort.

But with just days to go ahead of his headlining appearance, the reality television personality has pulled out according to a source at the club, who spoke to TMZ.
It is sure to disappoint fans of the self-monikered Lord Disick, especially as he is still listed as being the night's star draw on the venue's website.
According to the insider one of Disick's underlings informed the company he was pulling out, but did not offer any explanation.
His representative is said to have asked if the $50,000 appearance could be rescheduled, but a decision on this has yet to be made.
Scott and Kourtney split a fortnight ago after photos emerged of him canoodling with stylist Chloé Bartoli in Monaco.






I'll be baccarat: His casino appearance is still advertised and he is said to have asked to have it rescheduled
It brought to an end a nine-year relationship that has spawned three children - Mason, five, Penelope, three, and seven-month-old Reign.
He has not made a public appearance since, though it has been claimed he could turn the breakdown of his relationship to his advantage.
For Scott is said to be in talks to star in a Bravo reality show described as a 'real-life Entourage'.
The whole concept for the show is said to revolve around the 32-year-old partying and hanging around with his companions. 
As if that was not enough, he is also said to have been offered the chance to continue making money-spinning appearances as needed on Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-split-Kourtney-Kardashian.html#ixzz3g1nt82K3


----------



## Lounorada

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I agree, I would be happy to be called lazy too if it meant I did not have to take special trips to Dubai, and have working knees.



This!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I like Kourtney but she reminds me of a sloth.  
 Honestly, it's all I can do to listen to any of them speak. Jeezus, spit it out already!


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> I like Kourtney but she reminds me of a sloth.
> Honestly, it's all I can do to listen to any of them speak. Jeezus, spit it out already!



You're right!


----------



## Bentley1

Coach Lover Too said:


> I like Kourtney but she reminds me of a sloth.
> Honestly, it's all I can do to listen to any of them speak. Jeezus, spit it out already!




Lol [emoji1]


----------



## wintotty

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I agree, I would be happy to be called lazy too if it meant I did not have to take special trips to Dubai, and have working knees.


 


What do you mean by "working knees"??


----------



## Ms.parker123

I think Kourtney just wants to do what she contractually obligated to do and go back home and be a Mom. She doesn't want all the extra fame or attention just the check. I don't see no problem with that.


----------



## dooneybaby

Coach Lover Too said:


> I like Kourtney but she reminds me of a sloth.
> Honestly, it's all I can do to listen to any of them speak. Jeezus, spit it out already!


Wendy Williams said a couple of weeks ago that Kourtney is as boring as beige paint. I say Kourtney is as boring as watching the paint dry.
She has absolutely no personality and she never shows any emotion.
Boring.


----------



## zippie

dooneybaby said:


> Wendy Williams said a couple of weeks ago that Kourtney is as boring as beige paint. I say Kourtney is as boring as watching the paint dry.
> She has absolutely no personality and she never shows any emotion.
> Boring.


 
A few pages back, think it was the Onion described Kourtney perfectly:
Human embodiment of a drool stain...LOL


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourt does give off a lazy vibe but when i think back to before the fame, she was the one doing the most with her life. She went to University and then opened Dash/Smoosh by herself, which is a lot of work to open and operate your own store. So she does have a work ethic in there somewhere, i think she's just focused on being with her kids and can't be bothered with the famewhoring. I wouldn't feel the need to take Dubai "trips" and make club apperances every other week if i was in her position either. She can do the bare minimum and still get a big fat paycheck.


----------



## labelwhore04

wintotty said:


> What do you mean by "working knees"??



Kendall always has bruised knees. You can use your imagination to think about what type of activities require being on your knees.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yep, I'd definitely rather be the Kourtney of this bunch, minus Scott eww. No need to alter my body, have my boobs on display 24-7, can comfortably pregnant unlike Kim, etc. Let them do most of the work while my lazy, no personality self collect my check lol.


----------



## Lounorada

jimmyshoogirl said:


> yep, i'd definitely rather be the kourtney of this bunch, minus scott eww. No need to alter my body, have my boobs on display 24-7, can comfortably pregnant unlike kim, etc. Let them do most of the work while my lazy, no personality self collect my check lol.


 
+1


----------



## tweegy

labelwhore04 said:


> Kourt does give off a lazy vibe but when i think back to before the fame, she was the one doing the most with her life. She went to University and then opened Dash/Smoosh by herself, which is a lot of work to open and operate your own store. So she does have a work ethic in there somewhere, i think she's just focused on being with her kids and can't be bothered with the famewhoring. I wouldn't feel the need to take Dubai "trips" and make club apperances every other week if i was in her position either. She can do the bare minimum and still get a big fat paycheck.




She went to university??? Umm helloooo she went to TWO [emoji111]&#65039;2 universiTIES...


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> *I like Kourtney but she reminds me of a sloth.*
> Honestly, it's all I can do to listen to any of them speak. Jeezus, spit it out already!



that's her!  and i could tolerate the other two but listening to kourt just drove me up a wall.  i only watched there show the few leading up to khloe's wedding to lamar.  once that was over i have not watched it since!  




dooneybaby said:


> Wendy Williams said a couple of weeks ago that Kourtney is as boring as beige paint. I say Kourtney is as boring as watching the paint dry.
> She has absolutely no personality and she never shows any emotion.
> Boring.




she is as boring as watching beige paint dry! :okay:
they are going to have to keep up some kind of drama with scott for her because otherwise she has nothing! 





tweegy said:


> She went to university??? Umm helloooo she went to TWO [emoji111]&#65039;2 universiTIES...


----------



## Cocolicious

labelwhore04 said:


> Kendall always has bruised knees. You can use your imagination to think about what type of activities require being on your knees.



Volleyball? That's why my news are bruised.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kourtney bores me most of the time but sometimes I find her unbothered-ness quite amusing on the show. Kim will be whining/crying, Khloe is yelling and Kourt is like


----------



## redney

Cocolicious said:


> Volleyball? That's why my news are bruised.



The Ks /Js are not getting paid for playing volleyball, that's for sure!


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kourtney bores me most of the time but sometimes I find her unbothered-ness quite amusing on the show. Kim will be whining/crying, Khloe is yelling and Kourt is like





yep! her usual look - heavily sedated!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Cocolicious said:


> Volleyball? That's why my news are bruised.



We all know Kendall doesn't play sports


----------



## charmesh

Kourtney couldn't get into a drama program in LA or NY. She must not have learned anything because she can't even fake emotion or act. And she did reality tv before her family. And Kourt did the sextape thing as a teen. Tell me again how she's sooo different than the rest of them. And I'm sure her mother set the girls up with the stores. 
Kourtney is just boring and lazy.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I didn't know Kourtney did a sex tape before. The things you learn by coming here!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The anger is strong in here.


----------



## charmesh

californiaCRUSH said:


> The anger is strong in here.


Not anger. I just think people seem to think that Kourtney is so much better than her sisters, when she is just better at hiding her thirst. She should thank PMK everyday because she would be nowhere without her. She wouldn't even be on the golddigger circuit like her sisters because she is so dull. But if we condemn her sisters for being talentless, soulless golddiggers who came up, we have to say the same thing about Kourtney.


----------



## blackkitty4378

At least Kourtney went to college! I don't see why the fact that she went to two colleges or studied drama matters. I'm sure she received general education, too. She really turned out the best in that family. She has her own problems but they're much more preferable to her sisters' IMO. I'd take being Kourtney out of that bunch any day.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

blackkitty4378 said:


> At least Kourtney went to college! I don't see why the fact that she went to two colleges or studied drama matters. I'm sure she received general education, too. She really turned out the best in that family. She has her own problems but they're much more preferable to her sisters' IMO. I'd take being Kourtney out of that bunch any day.



Me and you both!


----------



## blackkitty4378

Coach Lover Too said:


> Me and you both!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I wouldn't want to trade places with any of them, tbh.


----------



## Cocolicious

labelwhore04 said:


> We all know Kendall doesn't play sports


I don't know her personally, so I can't say I know that for sure.


----------



## poopsie

Cocolicious said:


> I don't know her personally, so I can't say I know that for sure.




They document every other aspect of their lives so if she did participate in sporting activities I am sure that we would have seen the photos


----------



## dooneybaby

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kourtney bores me most of the time but sometimes I find her unbothered-ness quite amusing on the show. Kim will be whining/crying, Khloe is yelling and Kourt is like


Boy, if I could become that rich being "unbothered!"



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yep, I'd definitely rather be the Kourtney of this bunch, minus Scott eww. No need to alter my body, have my boobs on display 24-7, can comfortably pregnant unlike Kim, etc. Let them do most of the work while my lazy, no personality self collect my check lol.


No thanks. I wouldn't be dumb enough to get pregnant 3 TIMES by a guy who I had originally dumped, can't stay sober, and have no intentions of marrying. No thanks!



californiaCRUSH said:


> The anger is strong in here.


Anger would mean that we would be invested in Kourtney Kardashian. And I can guarantee you, no one in this forum is invested in Kourtney or any other Kardashian. The Kardashians are strictly entertainment, and I myself am not being entertained by Kourtney. Yawn.


----------



## br00kelynx

She went to U of A 
This family guy episode about sums it up

http://youtu.be/MA5O-DFoHr0


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

dooneybaby said:


> No thanks. I wouldn't be dumb enough to get pregnant 3 TIMES by a guy who I had originally dumped, can't stay sober, and have no intentions of marrying. No thanks!




In my version of Kourtney (I'm pretty sure I said, almost positive, although I could be very, very wrong :/, maybe a little) I said "minus Scott eww" since we are joking and all. Can't get pregnant without him. Or maybe I was the only one joking about wanting to be her. My bad. If I were being serious I would say, I wouldn't want to be ANY of them. I quite like my privacy.


----------



## Cocolicious

poopsie said:


> They document every other aspect of their lives so if she did participate in sporting activities I am sure that we would have seen the photos



I don't know. Maybe, her playing sports is not big money and they leave some things edited out. I don't think they document every aspect either. The show is scripted and the producers already come in knowing what sells and what should be played out.


----------



## Lounorada

jimmyshoogirl said:


> In my version of Kourtney (I'm pretty sure I said, almost positive, although I could be very, very wrong :/, maybe a little) I said "minus Scott eww" since we are joking and all. Can't get pregnant without him. *Or maybe I was the only one joking about wanting to be her. My bad. If I were being serious I would say, I wouldn't want to be ANY of them. I quite like my privacy.*



+1 
Exactly.
Jeez, as if anyone with at least one working brain cell and some common sense would want to trade places with anyone in this family. It can be very hard to get across humour and sarcasm in here at times...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lounorada said:


> +1
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Jeez, as if anyone with at least one working brain cell and some common sense would want to trade places with anyone in this family. It can be very hard to get across humour and sarcasm in here at times...




I'd never. Truthfully they are ALL alike and all do their fair share of whoremongering! Even Kourt with her boring take. That whole Scott thing is ridic. It HAS to be for the camera. Would anyone do that IRL? 

I know humor/sarcasm can be hard to get across but I thought at least not wanting to be any K would be something well known. I guess some of them do have people that want to be them. I'm definitely it one! 

OT - that girl in your avi is GORG! [emoji7]


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> Not anger. I just think people seem to think that Kourtney is so much better than her sisters, when she is just better at hiding her thirst. She should thank PMK everyday because she would be nowhere without her. She wouldn't even be on the golddigger circuit like her sisters because she is so dull. But if we condemn her sisters for being talentless, soulless golddiggers who came up, we have to say the same thing about Kourtney.



Think about it -- she is very rich, but does the least amount of work out of all the K sisters. (The young ones are also Ks in my book.)


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Not anger.* I just think people seem to think that Kourtney is so much better than her sisters, when she is just better at hiding her thirst. *She should thank PMK everyday because she would be nowhere without her. She wouldn't even be on the golddigger circuit like her sisters because she is so dull. *But if we condemn her sisters for being talentless, soulless golddiggers who came up, we have to say the same thing about Kourtney*.





THIS!!!   she is sooooo far under the radar people don't see her.  and some that do see what she is want to excuse her.  like someone said the other day - she is the oldest.  she knows exactly what is going on! 






dooneybaby said:


> No thanks. I wouldn't be dumb enough to get pregnant 3 TIMES by a guy who I had originally dumped, can't stay sober, and have no intentions of marrying. No thanks!





THIS again.  she is no different from those other women that do the same and get called out for it - she just has money and fame.


----------



## Jayne1

I will never _not_ be able to think of her as  _The Slow One_, thanks to Michael K.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

charmesh said:


> Not anger. I just think people seem to think that Kourtney is so much better than her sisters, when she is just better at hiding her thirst. She should thank PMK everyday because she would be nowhere without her. She wouldn't even be on the golddigger circuit like her sisters because she is so dull. But if we condemn her sisters for being talentless, soulless golddiggers who came up, we have to say the same thing about Kourtney.




I can only speak for myself but I definitely don't think she's better than any of them. My post was a joke but obviously it didn't come off that way. Why would I want to be lazy and lack personality?! I am so far from blind! I can see she's just like the rest of them. CLEARLY! She's heavily sedated always(but has the nerve to be mad at her alcoholic baby daddy), she looks bored out of her effing mind all the time, she is still on pap strolls WITH her children which is sad, still under Kris' control, and has done everything that all of the others ones have done. I would be a darn fool NOT to be able to see this. I've collected all of this info from this thread alone and don't follow her her on ANY thing else. So yea jokes.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Jayne1 said:


> I will never _not_ be able to think of her as  _The Slow One_, thanks to Michael K.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]so funny. She does seem slow!


----------



## tweegy

californiaCRUSH said:


> The anger is strong in here.



Agree



Jayne1 said:


> I will never _not_ be able to think of her as  _The Slow One_, thanks to Michael K.



Yeh, he did it for me too. I crack up more when he refers to Kourt than when he says Khozilla or something of the sort lol


----------



## Lounorada

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I'd never. Truthfully they are ALL alike and all do their fair share of whoremongering! Even Kourt with her boring take. That whole Scott thing is ridic. It HAS to be for the camera. Would anyone do that IRL?
> 
> I know humor/sarcasm can be hard to get across but I thought at least not wanting to be any K would be something well known. I guess some of them do have people that want to be them. I'm definitely it one!
> 
> OT - that girl in your avi is GORG! [emoji7]



Yep, I agree- everything you said is so true! 

For the OT:  She's a stunner. It's Joan Smalls- a woman every bit worthy of the title 'supermodel'


----------



## Sasha2012

She's soldiering on while in the midst of a split from her boyfriend of nine years Scott Disick.

But Kourtney Kardashian cut a notably solemn figure as she stepped out in Los Angeles with two of her three children on Thursday.

The 36-year-old reality TV star failed to raise a smile as she took her son Mason, five and seven-month-old son Reign out in the sunshine.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hought-taking-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3gBDt2t86


----------



## redney

Whatever, Daily Fail! Kourt is always shown as "solemn" even when Scott was around.


----------



## pittcat

OT but Kendall did play volleyball with Justin beiber once haha of course the paps somehow got a multiple shots of it...


----------



## guccimamma

really, what else is she supposed to do? she has 3 kids. is she supposed to smile? 

she could sit home, but little kids need to get out. 

i'd rather be the slow one in that group, the rest are totally repulsive (except kendal).


----------



## Swanky

She'd look like kook walking around with a shizeating grin... Lol!!


----------



## Bentley1

Seriously. She looks exactly the same way she does at all times. Whether she's at a wedding, a funeral, giving birth or on the toilet, the woman looks and emotes the exact same way.


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> Seriously. She looks exactly the same way she does at all times. Whether she's at a wedding, a funeral, giving birth or on the toilet, the woman looks and emotes the exact same way.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> really, what else is she supposed to do? she has 3 kids. is she supposed to smile?
> 
> she could sit home, but little kids need to get out.
> 
> i'd rather be the slow one in that group, the rest are totally repulsive (except kendal).



I'm such a hyper person that it almost makes me jealous of her slowness.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Montage hotel in Beverly Hills. (July 17)


----------



## actuallydear

she looks good! love her shoes.


----------



## Gaby87

She does look really good. Love that doorman checking her out lol


----------



## Swanky

*Scott Disick Ex-Manager Begs Him Get Help, Dry Up
*
Scott Disick desperately needs help so he doesn't become the 4th friend to die in a matter of weeks .... so worries his ex-manager/celebrity producer David Weintraub.
Weintraub and Disick parted ways on bad terms, but the manager told our photog Thursday, the only solution is rehab, and STAT.
Weintraub's plea is pretty emotional, playing on Disick's emotions as a parent.
We'll see if it, or anything, works.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3gDcNnzVi


----------



## Swanky

*Best friends! Khloe Kardashian posts video of nieces North West and Penelope Disick giggling about 'diamonds'*

The youngest female members of the extended Kardashian clan proved on Friday that they were well aware of the finer things in life.
North West, two, and her cousin, Penelope Disick, three, were filmed by their aunt, Khloe Kardashian, in an adorable Instagram video.
Throughout the footage, the toddlers shrieked 'diamonds' while their 31-year-old aunt laughed along with them.






Khloe Kardashian (left) posted photos and a video of nieces Penelope Disick (centre) and North West (right) on Friday
Khloe seemed to have spent considerable time that day with the daughters of older sisters Kim Kardashian, 34, and Kourtney Kardashian, 36.
Two photos accompanied the video - in one, a grinning Khloe was almost knocked out of the frame by a hug from Penelope.
North, meanwhile, looked to be dancing in the background of the black-and-white image.

'My babies!!' Khloe wrote as a caption for the photo of her two nieces.
Quality time with their cool aunt may have been in order for North and Penelope, since Khloe missed the latter girl's third birthday party at Disneyland on July 8.





Wearing bathing suits, the two little girls were pictured watching TV with their Aunt Khloe
The girls were chaperoned at the theme park by mothers Kim and Kourtney and joined by Kris Jenner, Corey Gamble, and Penelope's brothers Mason and Reign.
Penelope's dad, Scott Disick, however, was missing - he and Kourtney had separated over one month earlier.

For his only daughter's birthday, the hard-partying Scott was only able to post an Instagram collage of Penelope's photos.
Life has been treating Khloe much better in recent months, as she has begun dating a new man, basketball player James Harden.

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/18/05/2A5C4A8700000578-0-image-a-101_1437193992839.jpg[img]
Family matters: Although her father, Scott Disick, is in the doghouse with the family, Khloe and the rest of the Kardashian family has spent plenty of time with Penelope in recent months

Read more: [url]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3166103/Best-friends-Khloe-Kardashian-posts-video-nieces-North-West-Penelope-Disick-giggling-diamonds.html#ixzz3gDeAHM72[/url]


----------



## Bentley1

Cute. Khloe really does have a great relationship with all the little ones.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Scott Disick Ex-Manager Begs Him Get Help, Dry Up
> *
> Scott Disick desperately needs help so he doesn't become the 4th friend to die in a matter of weeks .... so worries his ex-manager/celebrity producer David Weintraub.
> Weintraub and Disick parted ways on bad terms, but the manager told our photog Thursday, the only solution is rehab, and STAT.
> Weintraub's plea is pretty emotional, playing on Disick's emotions as a parent.
> We'll see if it, or anything, works.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott's gone from hanging out with the K's and their lab coats, to hanging out with strangers and their bath robes! wtf?? He's just a statistic waiting to happen.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I love seein' the pics of the kids. They're too cute for words! Kourtney's never looked better either. Apparently breakups does a body good!


----------



## labelwhore04

Khloe posted the cuuuutest video of Penelope and North on IG. It made my heart melt They are too cute


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Best friends! Khloe Kardashian posts video of nieces North West and Penelope Disick giggling about 'diamonds'*
> 
> The youngest female members of the extended Kardashian clan proved on Friday that they were well aware of the finer things in life.
> North West, two, and her cousin, Penelope Disick, three, were filmed by their aunt, Khloe Kardashian, in an adorable Instagram video.
> Throughout the footage, the toddlers shrieked 'diamonds' while their 31-year-old aunt laughed along with them.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/18/05/2AA3C95A00000578-0-image-a-91_1437193907497.jpg
> Khloe Kardashian (left) posted photos and a video of nieces Penelope Disick (centre) and North West (right) on Friday
> Khloe seemed to have spent considerable time that day with the daughters of older sisters Kim Kardashian, 34, and Kourtney Kardashian, 36.
> Two photos accompanied the video - in one, a grinning Khloe was almost knocked out of the frame by a hug from Penelope.
> North, meanwhile, looked to be dancing in the background of the black-and-white image.
> 
> 'My babies!!' Khloe wrote as a caption for the photo of her two nieces.
> Quality time with their cool aunt may have been in order for North and Penelope, since Khloe missed the latter girl's third birthday party at Disneyland on July 8.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/18/05/2AA3C56B00000578-0-image-a-99_1437193967648.jpg
> Wearing bathing suits, the two little girls were pictured watching TV with their Aunt Khloe
> The girls were chaperoned at the theme park by mothers Kim and Kourtney and joined by Kris Jenner, Corey Gamble, and Penelope's brothers Mason and Reign.
> Penelope's dad, Scott Disick, however, was missing - he and Kourtney had separated over one month earlier.
> 
> For his only daughter's birthday, the hard-partying Scott was only able to post an Instagram collage of Penelope's photos.
> Life has been treating Khloe much better in recent months, as she has begun dating a new man, basketball player James Harden.
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/18/05/2A5C4A8700000578-0-image-a-101_1437193992839.jpg[img]
> Family matters: Although her father, Scott Disick, is in the doghouse with the family, Khloe and the rest of the Kardashian family has spent plenty of time with Penelope in recent months
> 
> Read more: [URL]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3166103/Best-friends-Khloe-Kardashian-posts-video-nieces-North-West-Penelope-Disick-giggling-diamonds.html#ixzz3gDeAHM72[/URL][/QUOTE]
> The girls seem to really love hanging out together.
> 
> And they seem to be throwing Scott under the bus like every other man they have no use for. He wasn't around much before they separated, so why would he be around now. I don't think I've ever seen a picture of him at Penelope's other bday parties. But I may be wrong.


----------



## Swanky

Scott never seemed to be very present IMO


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Whatever, Daily Fail! *Kourt is always shown as "solemn"* even when Scott was around.





Bentley1 said:


> Seriously. *She looks exactly the same way she does at all times. *Whether she's at a wedding, a funeral, giving birth or on the toilet, the woman looks and emotes the exact same way.






OMgoodness!!  i was just thinking the same thing but you said it so much better!!  i loved how that one article said she was "soldiering on"!  her upper lip is ALWAYS stiff!!





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Scott Disick Ex-Manager Begs Him Get Help, Dry Up
> *
> Scott Disick desperately needs help so he doesn't become the 4th friend to die in a matter of weeks .... so worries his ex-manager/celebrity producer David Weintraub.
> Weintraub and Disick parted ways on bad terms, but the manager told our photog Thursday, the only solution is rehab, and STAT.
> Weintraub's plea is pretty emotional, playing on Disick's emotions as a parent.
> We'll see if it, or anything, works.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3gDcNnzVi






i get so tired of seeing these same old stories from different sources!


----------



## addisonshopper

i think scott just got tired of being treated like an extra--- Khort hasn't always treated him the best.. from the episodes I have seen.. She needed a baby maker and she got one...  lmao


----------



## Swanky

He knew his role. . .


----------



## tweegy

Exactly


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He knew his role. . .





that doesn't mean he didn't get tired of it!    it may have been a good job in the beginning for someone with no ambition but kourt looks like she would try the patience of a saint!


----------



## Swanky

They both seemed tired of it! Lol. She made him sleep in another room!


----------



## pittcat

She's actually smiling in those pap pics! Kinda looks like kris...


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They both seemed tired of it! Lol. She made him sleep in another room!




He said that on the show after mason was born! She wasn't too tired of it to walk down the hall when she wanted it! LOL


----------



## Swanky

Nope, she totally got what she wanted and he was willing as well.  No victims there.


----------



## blackkitty4378

The only victims are the children. I think Kourtney is really selfish and just wanted kids and didn't care with whom. I personally would feel bad if I chose such an unstable father for my children. It doesn't seem to bother her. She just keeps getting pregnant because she can.

I don't understand. Do you think she genuinely wants to have these kids or does she just get the itch to have a baby again every 2 years? Regardless it just seems selfish to me.


----------



## Sarni

blackkitty4378 said:


> The only victims are the children. I think Kourtney is really selfish and just wanted kids and didn't care with whom. I personally would feel bad if I chose such an unstable father for my children. It doesn't seem to bother her. She just keeps getting pregnant because she can.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand. Do you think she genuinely wants to have these kids or does she just get the itch to have a baby again every 2 years? Regardless it just seems selfish to me.




From what I've seen she seems like s great mother!


----------



## Swanky

It's not selfish to me compared to anyone else choosing children and not having a partner. 
I think she loves her kids


----------



## blackkitty4378

Yep she seems pretty good! Especially compared to her mother and sister because her children aren't solely raised by nannies like theirs were/are.

Still feel like it's careless to get pregnant with this guy over and over again. But hey that's her right I guess.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Doesn't this feel like a massive publicity stunt/storyline to anyone else? That story of him spending the weekend with a bevy of women at his place; I can just picture him on the phone with Kourtney the entire time while his douchebag friends party on his dime


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Doesn't this feel like a massive publicity stunt/storyline to anyone else? That story of him spending the weekend with a bevy of women at his place; I can just picture him on the phone with Kourtney the entire time while his douchebag friends party on his dime




Yep, totally agree.


----------



## chowlover2

I don't see Scott going anywhere. More of the same old, same old-IMO.


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> Doesn't this feel like a massive publicity stunt/storyline to anyone else? That story of him spending the weekend with a bevy of women at his place; I can just picture him on the phone with Kourtney the entire time while his douchebag friends party on his dime



they're the epitome of a woman and her ain't sh*t baby daddy


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nope, she totally got what she wanted and he was willing as well.  No victims there.



except the kids that is.


----------



## Swanky

The kids aren't victims as far as I can see, yet.  Mom seems to be very present, we don't see any neglect or abuse, etc. . .


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah..kids seem happy. People (even Kardashians) can seperate without the kids bearing the brunt of it.


----------



## jp23

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The kids aren't victims as far as I can see, yet.  Mom seems to be very present, we don't see any neglect or abuse, etc. . .




Totally agree! Why is it such a bad thing to be raised by a single mother? Her kids seem happy healthy and will probably still be given everything they could ever want.


----------



## starsandbucks

I also think the kids will be fine being raised by a single mom - especially since their mom has the luxury of being able to spend lots of time with them and doesn't have the financial burdens of many single mothers. It's kinda sad that their dad acts like such a buffoon while the entire world watches but *shrug* whattya gonna do?


----------



## Bentley1

Nothing wrong with being a single mother, but these kids have a father who openly states he didn't want to have kids, he doesn't want the responsibility and is openly and visibly upset each time she's pregnant. He rarely interacts with his kids based on what I've seen on the show, so I don't understand where people get that he's a good father. I don't see it, which to me is a shame to have kids with a "man" like that if you can help it.


----------



## blackkitty4378

You'd think one would want to avoid it and make better choices instead of keep getting pregnant though? No matter how bad they try to make Scott look (whether real or fake) she's just as much at fault. Kids will be fine... that's not an issue. She just strikes me as extremely controlling and selfish and that bothers me.


----------



## pittcat

I just hope (if this is real) he is still able to see them and have time with them, of course he has to want to and kourtney has to let him.  The thread for Kate Hudson just had the story about her almost 40 year old brother still hurt about his dad "abandoning" them even though the dad had a different story that he did make an effort to stay in their lives but Goldie kept them away from him. No matter if that is true or not, there is still hurt there for the kids after all these years. And if kourtney had kids with scott knowing she did not want to be with him and could easily maintain custody bc of his "issues" or knowing he didn't want them, that does seem pretty selfish to me, and if he really didn't want them then yes he is no better than her and not a victim.  

Of course the kids seem well cared for now, but there could be emotional pain later if she doesn't allow them the opportunity to have a relationship with their dad.  Doesn't everyone always say not to have a child to save your marriage? What is the difference here? It seems worse to have kids while completely ambivalent about the outcome your pseudo marriage.


----------



## ByeKitty

blackkitty4378 said:


> You'd think one would want to avoid it and make better choices instead of keep getting pregnant though? No matter how bad they try to make Scott look (whether real or fake) she's just as much at fault. Kids will be fine... that's not an issue. She just strikes me as extremely controlling and selfish and that bothers me.


She might go the PMK route: she's 3 down with the first man, now all she needs is 1 with the milk man, and then 2 more from another long term relationship!


----------



## blackkitty4378

ByeKitty said:


> She might go the PMK route: she's 3 down with the first man, now all she needs is 1 with the milk man, and then 2 more from another long term relationship!



:giggles:


----------



## Swanky

Bentley1 said:


> Nothing wrong with being a single mother, but these kids have a father who openly states he didn't want to have kids, he doesn't want the responsibility and is openly and visibly upset each time she's pregnant. He rarely interacts with his kids based on what I've seen on the show, so I don't understand where people get that he's a good father. I don't see it, which to me is a shame to have kids with a "man" like that if you can help it.



All he had to do is NOT have kids 
Dude was completely complacent. . .   He's too lazy, he's on a gravy train.  She wants kids and has a willing donor.  No victims. . .


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All he had to do is NOT have kids
> 
> Dude was completely complacent. . .   He's too lazy, he's on a gravy train.  She wants kids and has a willing donor.  No victims. . .




Oh yeah, he was completely on board for his own reasons. He honestly has the easiest role in that entire family, so he is a fool to rock the boat and mess up his cushy existence.

My issue isn't with Scott, but with Kourtney who continues to have kids with someone who is so detached, unstable, uninterested and quite obviously there for strictly self serving purposes. Wouldn't be what I would do, But, whatever, her life her choice. [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Bentley1

blackkitty4378 said:


> You'd think one would want to avoid it and make better choices instead of keep getting pregnant though? No matter how bad they try to make Scott look (whether real or fake) she's just as much at fault. Kids will be fine... that's not an issue. She just strikes me as extremely controlling and selfish and that bothers me.




Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> She might go the PMK route: she's 3 down with the first man, now all she needs is 1 with the milk man, and then 2 more from another long term relationship!


----------



## bunnyr

Bentley1 said:


> Nothing wrong with being a single mother, but these kids have a father who openly states he didn't want to have kids, he doesn't want the responsibility and is openly and visibly upset each time she's pregnant. He rarely interacts with his kids based on what I've seen on the show, so I don't understand where people get that he's a good father. I don't see it, which to me is a shame to have kids with a "man" like that if you can help it.




Hmm... Maybe she cannot help it .


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Nothing wrong with being a single mother, but *these kids have a father who openly states he didn't want to have kids, he doesn't want the responsibility and is openly and visibly upset each time she's pregnant.* He rarely interacts with his kids based on what I've seen on the show, so I don't understand where people get that he's a good father. I don't see it, which to me is a shame to have kids with a "man" like that if you can help it.






see this is what i don't get and why i say people pick and choose what they want to believe about these people/the show.   if everyone keeps saying "it's just a storyline" then why can't this be!   why isn't kourt being the amazing mother also be her storyline - as much as scott's is the big drunk who doesn't want kids is his.   you only see what they are putting out for you to see.  and everyone knows you can't believe anything they say or do.


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> see this is what i don't get and why i say people pick and choose what they want to believe about these people/the show.   if everyone keeps saying "it's just a storyline" then why can't this be!   why isn't kourt being the amazing mother also be her storyline - as much as scott's is the big drunk who doesn't want kids is his.   you only see what they are putting out for you to see.  and everyone knows you can't believe anything they say or do.




Exactly!


I agree there are some truths in the show... But 99% it's what they want you to see and we've busted them so many times to that effect. 

I'm going by what I see currently and currently imo Scott is a grade-A douche. And that's saying it mildly. 

No matter how Kourt is... It doesn't validate him ditching out on his kids and their mom.. Sorry, never gonna agree with that. 

So I can't see how folks can't put the blame square on kourtney.Just because she's a kardashian, Scott gets a pass... Nah, doesn't work like that...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> I agree there are some truths in the show... But 99% it's what they want you to see and we've busted them so many times to that effect.
> 
> I'm going by what I see currently and currently imo Scott is a grade-A douche. And that's saying it mildly.
> 
> No matter how Kourt is... It doesn't validate him ditching out on his kids and their mom.. Sorry, never gonna agree with that.
> 
> So I can't see how folks can't put the blame square on kourtney.J*ust because she's a kardashian, Scott gets a pass... Nah, doesn't work like that...*




Agree.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> see this is what i don't get and why i say people pick and choose what they want to believe about these people/the show.   if everyone keeps saying "it's just a storyline" then why can't this be!   why isn't kourt being the amazing mother also be her storyline - as much as scott's is the big drunk who doesn't want kids is his.   you only see what they are putting out for you to see.  and everyone knows you can't believe anything they say or do.




Anything is possible with these people. I'm a lot more inclined to believe that Kourtney is a good mother bc she really didn't have to have these kids and she just convinces me that she really wants and loves her kids. 
Look at Kim, she had a baby but she isn't shown to be mother of the year by any stretch of the imagination. She barely interacts with her child or spends much time with her. Wouldn't they attempt to show Kim in the same positive light as a mother as they do with Kourtney? I realize being a mother is kourtney's "thing", her "role," but I don't get the sense that it's an act. At least that's my impression. [emoji16]


----------



## blackkitty4378

Scott still seems awkward even in interviews when asked about her being pregnant. He's either the best actor of all time or he's genuinely not excited about her being pregnant when she is.

I don't know. I still believe this "relationship" is more on the side of a business transaction. Maybe I'm wrong and they have a great relationship and he's a hands-on dad. We'll never know!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I feel bad for the kids (except for Mason) because Scott is so nonchalant about them. Mason seems to be the only one he takes somewhat of an interest in but the others seem to be a burden to him. How sad when they get older and see the episodes and articles.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian took her two eldest children to lunch on Saturday, as she adjusts to life as a single mother.

The 36-year-old reality star was spotted in Calabasas, California with five-year-old Mason and three-year-old Penelope.

Since Kourtney has dumped the children's father, 32-year-old Scott Disick, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star has so far had to shoulder parenting duties alone.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...takes-Mason-Penelope-lunch.html#ixzz3gOV3ywDj


----------



## pukasonqo

well, it takes two to tango
both are adults and knew what they were getting into, if scott didn't want kids a quick snip could have fixed his swimmers


----------



## Bentley1

blackkitty4378 said:


> Scott still seems awkward even in interviews when asked about her being pregnant. He's either the best actor of all time or he's genuinely not excited about her being pregnant when she is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I still believe this "relationship" is more on the side of a business transaction. Maybe I'm wrong and they have a great relationship and he's a hands-on dad. We'll never know!




I don't think he's acting AT ALL in regards
To his disinterest in her pregnancies, the kids and being a dad. I believe him. Sure, they make it a point to encourage him to be open about it and emphasize his feelings on the show, but it's not an act IMO.


----------



## Jayne1

She seems happy and she's no actress.  Suddenly she's everywhere, being papped by the hired photographers something's up.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> She seems happy and she's no actress.  Suddenly she's everywhere, being papped by the hired photographers something's up.



PMK is making her pap walk for her storyline.


----------



## chowlover2

I think they are looking for a plot line to steal Caitlin's shine...


----------



## Lovefour

Oh my Did she highlight penelope's hair?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

How come we never see her baby, Reign?


----------



## GoGlam

Kourtney is getting fit!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Babydoll Chanel said:


> How come we never see her baby, Reign?



I wondered that too!! I think I've only see two pictures of him so far. Bless his heart, he seems to be an after thought.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Coach Lover Too said:


> I wondered that too!! I think I've only see two pictures of him so far. Bless his heart, he seems to be an after thought.



I know, poor baby.


----------



## Brandless

I'm sure we'll see Reign more frequently once he starts getting paid.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Brandless said:


> I'm sure we'll see Reign more frequently once he starts getting paid.



He might decide to live with Rob.


----------



## starrysky

Jayne1 said:


> She seems happy and she's no actress.  Suddenly she's everywhere, being papped by the hired photographers something's up.



ITA. Plus putting in an effort to wear makeup and cute outfits. Girl, please.

Mason is so cute, as always.


----------



## Sassys

Babydoll Chanel said:


> How come we never see her baby, Reign?


 
She just brought him out the other day and their were pics.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, we see Reign 
Babies usually have a pretty structured sleep pattern though, most moms run around/out when baby sleeps if they have a present father or home or some help.  I did, it gave me a chance to be w/ my other kiddo alone once in a while.

No P's hair isn't highlighted


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> She seems happy and she's no actress.  *Suddenly she's everywhere, being papped by the hired photographers something's up.*





redney said:


> PMK is making her pap walk for her storyline.



of course!!  just like with Kourt - they have to get out there and make sure that they are seen so that people know they are unbothered!  





Brandless said:


> I'm sure we'll see Reign more frequently once he starts getting paid.









Sassys said:


> She just brought him out the other day and their were pics.




fishing for offers!


----------



## pukasonqo

maybe a new reality TV show: real single mothers of LA, how hard life can be when the maid (s) have their days off


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> maybe a new reality TV show: real single mothers of LA, how hard life can be when the maid (s) have their days off





don't put that out there.  because you know someone will do it!!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> don't put that out there.  because you know someone will do it!!




ooops, me bad but, should i trademark it, copyright or whatever just in case? [emoji38]


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> ooops, me bad but, should i trademark it, copyright or whatever just in case? [emoji38]





i think so - just in case!!!:giggles:


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> i think so - just in case!!!:giggles:




[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji1]


----------



## michie

Jayne1 said:


> She seems happy and she's no actress.  _Suddenly she's everywhere, being papped by the hired photographers *something's up*._



Yeah...probably her sale price. PMK done put the eldest 'ho back on the stroll, it seems.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian cracked a smile while getting a dose of retail therapy in Beverly Hills on Monday.

The 36-year-old reality star had just splurged on clothing at kids' boutique Trico Field for her three children with ex-partner Scott Disick.

The Keeping Up with the Kardashians star strutted down the pavement in grey, distressed skinny jeans, a sleeveless 'Native' top, and black suede booties. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tting-addicted-working-out.html#ixzz3gV6Ib0tU


----------



## originallyxelle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes, we see Reign
> Babies usually have a pretty structured sleep pattern though, most moms run around/out when baby sleeps if they have a present father or home or some help.  I did, it gave me a chance to be w/ my other kiddo alone once in a while.
> 
> No P's hair isn't highlighted


I genuinely thought that they highlighted her hair.


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> Yeah...probably her sale price. PMK done put the eldest 'ho back on the stroll, it seems.




Eldest ho...LMAO!!! [emoji28][emoji106]


----------



## Jikena

originallyxelle said:


> I genuinely thought that they highlighted her hair.




I also thought her hair was more blonder than usual. But she wouldn't highlight the hair of a 3 year old.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian cracked a smile while getting a dose of retail therapy in Beverly Hills on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star had just splurged on clothing at kids' boutique Trico Field for her three children with ex-partner Scott Disick.
> 
> 
> 
> The Keeping Up with the Kardashians star strutted down the pavement in grey, distressed skinny jeans, a sleeveless 'Native' top, and black suede booties.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tting-addicted-working-out.html#ixzz3gV6Ib0tU




I love this outfit. She looks great.


----------



## uhpharm01

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes, we see Reign
> Babies usually have a pretty structured sleep pattern though, most moms run around/out when baby sleeps if they have a present father or home or some help.  I did, it gave me a chance to be w/ my other kiddo alone once in a while.
> 
> No P's hair isn't highlighted



P's hair so pretty.


----------



## ByeKitty

Penelope's hair looks natural to me... I wouldn't be surprised if it also got a little lighter under the sun!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

First there's Sex with Brody, now there's Kocktails with Khloe.

*Khloe Kardashian to Host Primetime Talk Show *



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...host-primetime-talk-810026?utm_source=twitter


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> First there's Sex with Brody, now there's Kocktails with Khloe.
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian to Host Primetime Talk Show *
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...host-primetime-talk-810026?utm_source=twitter



Oh good lord. PMK sure is hustling.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Coach Lover Too said:


> First there's Sex with Brody, now there's Kocktails with Khloe.
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian to Host Primetime Talk Show *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...host-primetime-talk-810026?utm_source=twitter



Seriously? I mean she is so dumb.


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> First there's Sex with Brody, now there's Kocktails with Khloe.
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian to Host Primetime Talk Show *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...host-primetime-talk-810026?utm_source=twitter






it won't last as long as Kris's!!!


----------



## Lovefour

I think I can see the foil lines on P's hair in those pictures. it looks gorgeous but really sad if they did. i would not be surprised though!


----------



## Sarni

Lovefour said:


> I think I can see the foil lines on P's hair in those pictures. it looks gorgeous but really sad if they did. i would not be surprised though!




I really doubt it! Kids always have gorgeous naturally highlighted hair.


----------



## Swanky

They're not coloring that baby's hair. . .  IMO.


----------



## Lovefour

Let's hope not!


----------



## Swanky

Her hair was never "dark" IMO





people.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kourt has the nicest figure of the three, she's very well proportioned.  Is her hair real?


----------



## guccimamma

lanasyogamama said:


> Kourt has the nicest figure of the three, she's very well proportioned.  Is her hair real?



she doesn't have the giant fake a$$

thank goodness.


----------



## Swanky

Just noticed nugget #3 is also blondish
from the KourtK fashion/style thread:


----------



## pink1

I don't think they are coloring her hair either.  Penelope's hair has probably just gotten blonder being in the sun this summer.


----------



## Sasha2012

Newly single Kourtney and almost divorced Khloe Kardashian were celebrating their independence over brunch in Sherman Oaks, California on Tuesday.

The sisters picked glamorous outfits as they took little Mason for a meal at Jinky's Cafe with their mother Kris Jenner.

Kourtney, who is adjusting to life as a single mother after dumping Scott Disick, showed off her slender legs in a beige shift dress with a very high hemline, teamed with a pair of fringed boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...skimpy-outfits-Mason-lunch.html#ixzz3gZkLLp5d


----------



## knasarae

Kourtney has some strong genes boy.  All those kids look like her imo.


----------



## lovemysavior

Love her last look with the dress and boots.  Looks like a modern Pocahontas; )


----------



## michie

Is Mason's ear pierced?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lovemysavior said:


> Love her last look with the dress and boots.  Looks like a modern Pocahontas; )



That's just what I said in the Khloe thread!! I love her look! She's built really cute too.


----------



## shoegal

michie said:


> Is Mason's ear pierced?




Sure looks like it....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kourt and Mason are adorable.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks nice. Also looks like she's lost some weight. I like the modern Pocahontas look on her.


----------



## AshTx.1

Kourtney looks tiny!


----------



## Swanky

They look like big stickers to me.


----------



## blackkitty4378

pink1 said:


> I don't think they are coloring her hair either.  Penelope's hair has probably just gotten blonder being in the sun this summer.



+1. She and Reign have a little bit lighter hair color than Mason. It's possible for those with that medium brown hair color to get bleached in the sun, especially as children.


----------



## Lounorada

bentley1 said:


> she looks nice. Also looks like she's lost some weight. I like the modern pocahontas look on her.


+1


----------



## aleksandras

I actually really like the "pocahontas" look, she looks great!


----------



## StopHammertime

She looks great in that outfit!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Has Kourt ever had her hair lighter?


----------



## Jikena

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Has Kourt ever had her hair lighter?



Now that you mention it... I don't think Kouttney ever dyed her hair ? She's always had her natural colour I think


----------



## Caz71

She has had highlights but not full on like Khloe Kim.


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> Now that you mention it... I don't think Kouttney ever dyed her hair ? She's always had her natural colour I think



But she has extensions or not?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> But she has extensions or not?



Always has






I think she colors her hair as well, they all do.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Encore Hermes said:


> Always has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she colors her hair as well, they all do.




I'm sure she colors darker. I was wondering about her ever having it lighter.


----------



## Encore Hermes

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I'm sure she colors darker. I was wondering about her ever having it lighter.



I think occasional highlights but imo it washes her out if she does too much.


----------



## Jayne1

Such a phoney baloney - look at Kris, knowing she's being filmed.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Encore Hermes said:


> I think occasional highlights but imo it washes her out if she does too much.
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/41/d2/ea/41d2ea98e0927bb53f76164e4b8f9419.jpg




Thanks!


----------



## chowlover2

Kourt is going to run back to Scott ASAP if PMK continues to make her and the kids take pap walks...


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> But she has extensions or not?



Just again watched epi 1 of KUWTK and Scott talks about Kourts 5k extensions.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> I think occasional highlights but imo it washes her out if she does too much.
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/41/d2/ea/41d2ea98e0927bb53f76164e4b8f9419.jpg



That bottom pic reminds me of Marie Osmond.


----------



## Swanky

I guess old episodes are running.  I'm traveling and one from 2012 was on this morning and I couldn't believe how unattractive Scott was.  His voice is so high pitched and his teeth weren't good and double chin was much more noticeable then.
He's gross.


----------



## DiorT

I just saw pics that Scott, Kourt, Mason and P met for lunch today....at Beverly Hills Hotel, so of course DM had pics of it...Iike they couldn't met up at some hole in the wall place where there are no paps?? nah....everything is so calculated...shocked they didn't meet up at the Ivy or Craigs..


----------



## Encore Hermes

Scott's leaving, partying, women, drama isn't working as a storyline imo


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Scott's leaving, partying, women, drama isn't working as a storyline imo



Exactly. There's no fake drama. Non-shocker.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick were seen together on Thursday for the first time since their split three weeks ago.

The former couple, who were in a relationship for nine years, met at the posh Beverly Hills Hotel for lunch.

They were spotted leaving in separate cars and driving to Scott's bachelor pad nearby, with the children in the back of Kourtney's car.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hildren-seen-time-break-up.html#ixzz3glPVY9da


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I guess old episodes are running.  I'm traveling and one from 2012 was on this morning and I couldn't believe how unattractive Scott was.  His voice is so high pitched and his teeth weren't good and double chin was much more noticeable then.
> He's gross.




LOL, this was just too funny. [emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> Scott's leaving, partying, women, drama isn't working as a storyline imo




Exactly. It lost it's shock factor,
If there ever was any,  many moons
Ago. No one is batting an eye over this manufactured drama. I thought PMK was more hip then this. Guess she's doing the best she can with these two
Duds. No one cared about her having a baby, so it was back to picking on scott. yawn.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Close up pics are from splash news, hired probably.


----------



## gilbertte112

you all make their success,  always commenting about every single thing Kardashians do and so that's how they make all that money WE will never never have
so just look and close the mouth


----------



## Coach Lover Too

gilbertte112 said:


> you all make their success,  always commenting about every single thing Kardashians do and so that's how they make all that money WE will never never have
> so just look and close the mouth



Oh sure. Blame us. It's ALWAYS our fault.:reading:


----------



## Blueberry

Can someone explain what legal actions does Courtney have against Scott? They're not married. and the break-up confuses me now that they have children.


----------



## shoegal

Custody


----------



## madeinnyc

gilbertte112 said:


> you all make their success,  always commenting about every single thing Kardashians do and so that's how they make all that money WE will never never have
> 
> so just look and close the mouth




Lol wtf


----------



## tweegy

gilbertte112 said:


> you all make their success,  always commenting about every single thing Kardashians do and so that's how they make all that money WE will never never have
> 
> so just look and close the mouth




[emoji55]???


----------



## sabrunka

gilbertte112 said:


> you all make their success,  always commenting about every single thing Kardashians do and so that's how they make all that money WE will never never have
> so just look and close the mouth



... Yes, this is true, thanks for telling us?


----------



## amoxie92

I don't feel bad for Kourtney one bit. In looking back at some of the old episodes, Scott never wanted all these kids and he openly states it. Of course he had sex with her and made the babies but she comes off as conniving and conspiring to get him to sleep with her. It's very easy to tell your partner that you've taken the pill and ooops "i'm pregnant". She made her bed... I feel bad for those kids. She's a selfish prude.


----------



## VickyB

amoxie92 said:


> I don't feel bad for Kourtney one bit. In looking back at some of the old episodes, Scott never wanted all these kids and he openly states it. Of course he had sex with her and made the babies but she comes off as conniving and conspiring to get him to sleep with her. It's very easy to tell your partner that you've taken the pill and ooops "i'm pregnant". She made her bed... I feel bad for those kids. She's a selfish prude.



Hmmm. She is kinda a selfish prude!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Party boy Scott Disick attempted to make up for his extended absence from dad duty by showering his eldest son with toys this week.

Disick, 32, had lunch with five-year-old Mason before treating him to some new LEGO toys at a Barnes & Noble in Calabasas, California, on Wednesday.

The reality TV star reunited with his three children this week after being absent for almost a month in the wake of his split from Kourtney Kardashian, 36.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hildren-three-week-absence.html#ixzz3gqvKxvua


----------



## Jayne1

They're filming and he is too?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I feel sad for Mason.


----------



## blackkitty4378

sabrunka said:


> ... Yes, this is true, thanks for telling us?



Just wanted to say that I love your cat &#128571; He or she is beautiful. That coat and those eyes are gorgeous. Is he or she a purebred Scottish Fold, or mixed?


----------



## Sasha2012

He was said to have kept it mellow during his first post-split public appearance on Friday night - sipping on water and seemingly on his best behaviour.

But it appears that Scott Disick had a little more fun than that, as new pictures have emerged of the newly single reality star getting close to a female party-goer at packed Las Vegas club 1 Oak.

The 32-year-old - who was dumped by longtime girlfriend Kourtney Kardashian earlier this month - is seen leaning in to have an intimate conversation with the mystery blonde before passionately locking lips.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-1-Oak-nightclub-Las-Vegas.html#ixzz3gxox8LfR


----------



## blackkitty4378

Of course Splash was there to get the pics...


----------



## pittcat

Open marriage story line?


----------



## Swanky

32 yrs old. . . .


----------



## Encore Hermes

Who cares?

Is that so much worse than Kim getting pregnant by someone other that her husband?

Or khole sleeping  with (insert number) of,guys while she is married.


----------



## chowlover2

What does he have to offer to get these club appearances? Without the K's he has nothing.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

It's obvious the bimbo in the pics is just trying to jump on the fame train. They deserve each other.


----------



## TrinketTattle

He looks really depressed.. I hope he gets the help he needs soon.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

TrinketTattle said:


> He looks really depressed.. I hope he gets the help he needs soon.




Was just reading an Us Weekly article that says he was spotted at a CVS on Long Island and he's been spending a lot of time holed up in his parents vacant house.  If that's true, there is unfortunately no good way for his story to end.  Isolated and depressed with unlimited access to alcohol and drugs... just sad. He probably has an immense amount of guilt that he was chasing fame across the country while his parents were sick.


----------



## Ladybug09

pittcat said:


> Open marriage story line?



In order to have an open marriage, you have to be MARRIED 1st. They have never been married.


----------



## Lounorada

He is so gross. Eww.


----------



## bunnyr

Ladybug09 said:


> In order to have an open marriage, you have to be MARRIED 1st. They have never been married.




Lol yes


----------



## pittcat

Ladybug09 said:


> In order to have an open marriage, you have to be MARRIED 1st. They have never been married.




Lol good point. 10 years and 3 kids though I sometimes forget they aren't.  Too long and too many kids to be playing these games or whatever they are doing for media attention.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Yanoo, I'd rather live on a budget and have my simple, happy life than to be racking in millions and be dealing with all their problems. makes me grateful for what I have.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

The Pantages Theatre in Hollywood, California to watch 'The Phantom of the Opera' on July 26, 2015.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Wth hell is kourtney wearing ..0i!


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtney looks like she's wearing clown pants in size XXL, complete with matching bra-top. Hideous.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Bag Fetish said:


> Wth hell is kourtney wearing ..0i!



I know and I was just bragging on her the other day.


----------



## blackkitty4378

That could be such a cute outfit if the jacket and the pants part of it fit.


----------



## StopHammertime

blackkitty4378 said:


> That could be such a cute outfit if the jacket and the pants part of it fit.




I think the jacket is what makes it look so bad!!! The pants might even be okay if everything else was fitted, the jacket makes it look sloppy. Shame, I have been living her style lately! But this is a flop!


----------



## blackkitty4378

StopHammertime said:


> I think the jacket is what makes it look so bad!!! The pants might even be okay if everything else was fitted, the jacket makes it look sloppy. Shame, I have been living her style lately! But this is a flop!



I agree! I always love her style. The larger pant look isn't too bad, they're just _too_ large and baggy for me.


----------



## redney

They are quite a spectacle.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like Kourt's outfit, but the pants needed hemmed or she needed a higher shoe.


----------



## bunnyr

A higher shoe would be even more ridiculous looking - like clown walking on stilts


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Heading to lunch at the Ivy. (July 26)


----------



## redney

CobaltBlu said:


>



Exactly!


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> He is so gross. Eww.



Lol, he really is.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> Kourtney looks like she's wearing *clown pants in size XXL,* complete with matching bra-top. Hideous.



 perfect description!


----------



## Lounorada

CobaltBlu said:


> hencam.com/static/uploads/2013/05/clown-car.jpg


----------



## shoegal

She looks uncomfortable in what she's wearing - in addition to ridiculous.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Simply put does "anyone" in this family wear the proper size.. 
Kim always 2 sizes too small.. Kourtney always too big..
Kris, just another story on her own. Khloe is say for the most part always too small..


----------



## pukasonqo

kourtney forgot her bra
or she brought the artillery to compete with kimbo's?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Those pics are hilarious! What a motley crew they are! Shiny, sweaty, uncomfortable zombies in expensive costumes!


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Those pics are hilarious! What a motley crew they are! *Shiny, sweaty, uncomfortable zombies in expensive costumes!*


 
 Accurate description!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

&#128516;


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> kourtney forgot her bra
> or she brought the artillery to compete with kimbo's?




And to attract a new man!


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> And to attract a new man!




and the game of THOTs starts anew!


----------



## guccimamma

great grandma looks fabulous!


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> hencam.com/static/uploads/2013/05/clown-car.jpg




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] mess


----------



## Sasha2012

They say that looking good is the best revenge. 

And Kourtney Kardashian has been looking sexier than ever in the wake of her split from Scott Disick earlier this month.

The 36-year-old picked yet another revealing outfit on Tuesday as she filmed Keeping Up With The Kardashians in Los Angeles. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eavage-baring-ripped-jeans.html#ixzz3hEPTvx5t


----------



## Encore Hermes

So she got out of her car, got glammed,   got back in her car and SPLASH was there to record it. 
Wow, what a day.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> So she got out of her car, got glammed,   got back in her car and SPLASH was there to record it.
> Wow, what a day.



 
What you said ^ is exactly what the DailyFail article _should_ say if they weren't kissing a$$ all the time and talking utter nonsense


----------



## knasarae

Kourtney seems like she will probably never date again.  Just raise her kids.  Honestly I can't see anyone dating her.  That's sad.


----------



## labelwhore04

She's really trying her hardest to get Scott to notice her. She goes from dressing like a hobo and hiding in her house all day to dressing up and going on daily pap runs.


----------



## michie

Scott already knows the deal. He's been behind the curtain with them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's either sticking to the script E! wrote or she's trying to get her groove back after finally ridding herself of a 30 yr old child  She still doesn't look cute but it's nice to see her putting forth some effort.


----------



## saira1214

I can't stand those jeans.


----------



## VickyB

Ugh. That top is not doing her boobs any favors!!!! Yikes! 

In the second set of snaps, wtf is she using as a clutch???? Looks like another Neiman's beauty event freebie!!!


----------



## Michele26

To me, she's still the best looking of the three sisters.


----------



## bisousx

Michele26 said:


> To me, she's still the best looking of the three sisters.



Your avatar!


----------



## Bananacoaster

Haha this is so funny, my boyfriend moved to LA recently and he actually saw her and this exact set of photos being taken outside his office window today! I saw a video he took.


----------



## Jikena

I hate that kind of jeans (jeans with holes). I don't get it


----------



## pukasonqo

well, the story line w skott is working, this. is the busiest this thread has been!
work it, milk it kourtney


----------



## Michele26

bisousx said:


> Your avatar!



It's just so true for me.


----------



## hobogirl77

is it winter in cali? coats,fur and long jackets??
I like the dashes but jeeze louis....SMH


----------



## pixiejenna

Seems like since she's no longer with her babies daddy she's back to working K style full time. We haven't seen this much of her in eons.


----------



## Sasha2012

As far as siblings go, they're a pretty stylish bunch, each with their own signature look.

And on Wednesday evening, Kylie Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian certainly worked some strong outfits as they stepped out for a bite to eat in Los Angeles.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashian stars were also joined by Kendall Jenner, but the stunning model kept her distance behind her younger and older sister as they stalked the street.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...endall-post-filming-dinner.html#ixzz3hOrNFQXD


----------



## Sasha2012

Looks like the party train finally pulled into the station.

After a disastrous few months filled with rumors of drug use and womanizing, and finally the collapse of his relationship, Scott Disick appeared to be focusing on getting back on track on Thursday.

The 32-year-old was spotted enjoying some father son time with Mason in Los Angeles, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-split-Kourtney-Kardashian.html#ixzz3hRmx1lp9


----------



## Bentley1

I love how Scott's "father-son time" always revolves around taking his son shopping for 30 mins. Has he ever done anything else with him? 

Last week was toy shopping & now they're at Topanga mall. How about doing something fun? Sports, mini golf, activities?


----------



## dr.pepper

Scott is one of those useless parents that calls parenting "babysitting."

I seriously hope she does not take his sorry butt back. 

Her style needs work, but she is a gorgeous woman IMHO.


----------



## Swanky

*Scott Disick Remorse Over Breakup*

 *         8/1/2015 7:29 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *





http://www.tmz.com/person/scott-disick/
*Scott Disick*  got a harsh dose of reality Friday when he went solo to the wedding of a  friend, and seemed to express regret over his breakup with *Kourtney Kardashian*.
 Scott attended the wedding of J.J. Corsini in Santa Monica, and posted a pic of his seating card with the caption, 
 "When u realize the grass isn't always greener"
 It's pretty stunning and an enormous departure from a guy who seemed to revel in his newly-found freedom.  
 It looks like he's made peace with Kourtney, at least to the extent they have some sort of temporary custody arrangement.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3hbUwSa8E
​


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm starting to not believe them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This has all happened in 3 weeks/a month. No, not buying it.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I'd be willing to bet that Scott is with them right now.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I ain't buyin' it either. It's all becoming too obvious. We are SO onto them.


----------



## ChanelMommy

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm starting to not believe them.



yep. Publicity.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Coach Lover Too said:


> I ain't buyin' it either. It's all becoming too obvious. We are SO onto them.



We totally are


----------



## Sasha2012

He is now the man of the house since his mother's split with long-time boyfriend Scott Disick.

And even at five-years-old, Mason Disick is showing himself to be quite the little gentleman.

The eldest child of Kourtney Kardashian sweetly held hand with his younger cousin North West as they left a birthday party at My Gym in Woodland Hills, California on Sunday.

Also seen at the celebration was Mason's mother and Kim's older sister Kourtney, who was accompanied by her two youngest: daughter Penelope and son Reign.

The 36-year-old mother-of-three looked absolutely fabulous in a lacy white top featuring plenty of holes to show off her matching bra and svelte figure.

She also wore a pair of ripped up Daisy Dukes and light brown suede ankle booties.

Her straight raven-coloured locks were worn down flowing over her shoulders as she sported a pair of aviator shades over her face which had natural, complimentary make-up on it.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kardashian-birthday-party.html#ixzz3hhjItzaB


----------



## sabrunka

Omg, those kids are all SO cute! Look at Reign, d'awwwww....


----------



## Swanky

His ears aren't pierced like some thought.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Michele26 said:


> To me, she's still the best looking of the three sisters.




*I think so too!*



ChanelMommy said:


> We totally are







sabrunka said:


> Omg, those kids are all SO cute! Look at Reign, d'awwwww....



*He's starting to look a lot like Rob! The other two look just like Scott to me.*


----------



## labelwhore04

Aww! North is really starting to look like Kanye


----------



## Lola69

Love how the kids seem happy [emoji106]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kourt looks cute and the kids are adorable. Mason leading North by the hand like that is precious.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow a rear reign outing. I guess with Scott out of the pic she has to earn her keep with her daily pap walks again lol.


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> Wow a rear reign outing. I guess with Scott out of the pic she has to earn her keep with her daily pap walks again lol.



That and PMK is making her do the pimp walks so people don't forget about her Scott storyline.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's looking better than ever since splitting from Scott Disick, and has been seen in a variety of sexy ensembles.

So perhaps Kourtney Kardashian was on the hunt for more racy outfits for her wardrobe when she was seen enjoying some retail therapy with eldest son Mason, five, in Beverly Hills on Monday.

The 36-year-old showed off her slender figure, in tiny white ripped Daisy Dukes which made the most of her tanned and toned legs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-retail-therapy-son-Mason.html#ixzz3hsOLspLG


----------



## bisousx

Kourtney's figure is looking great.


----------



## AshTx.1

bisousx said:


> Kourtney's figure is looking great.



I agree.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> She's looking better than ever since splitting from Scott Disick, and has been seen in a variety of sexy ensembles.
> 
> 
> 
> So perhaps Kourtney Kardashian was on the hunt for more racy outfits for her wardrobe when she was seen enjoying some retail therapy with eldest son Mason, five, in Beverly Hills on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old showed off her slender figure, in tiny white ripped Daisy Dukes which made the most of her tanned and toned legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-retail-therapy-son-Mason.html#ixzz3hsOLspLG




Cute bag. Agree she looks great.


----------



## Michele26

Her hair has looked consistently clean too.


----------



## michie

bisousx said:


> Kourtney's figure is looking great.



So funny the one with 3 kids looks the fittest. She actually looks like she works out.


----------



## AshTx.1

michie said:


> So funny the one with 3 kids looks the fittest. She actually looks like she works out.



Right? Lol. I think she eats healthy too.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/06/kourtney-kardashian-enjoys-girls-night-out-with-kylie-jenner/

Kourtney Kardashian and Kylie Jenner step out for some sisterly bonding time on Wednesday evening (August 5) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The ladies stopped by a Greek yogurt stop to pick up a yummy treat.

Another @kourtneykardash & Kylie day, the young reality star captioned a photo of their feet on her Instagram account. See below!

The next day, Kylie was seen meeting up with her mom Kris Jenner to support Kim Kardashian at the Selfish book signing held at the Dash store.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ That look reminds me of her old style before she had Mason. She looks cute.


----------



## chowlover2

She looks much better without him than when she was with him!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian has been revamping her look from sedate to sexy since splitting from Scott Disick a month ago.

The 36-year-old reality star welcome the attention with a smile as she stepped out to the Montage Beverly Hills hotel on Friday.

Kourtney's cleavage was certainly eye-catching in a very deep-cut leotard that blended in nicely with her skin tone and was teamed with denim flare, high-waist trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...users-outing-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3iCBryVDl


----------



## Jayne1

They're out everywhere -- so, still filming?


----------



## AshTx.1

Damn pmk really got her pap walking.


----------



## Encore Hermes

So any bets  the new season of the show plot A will have them breaking up then possibly making up for the finale


----------



## ilove2shop247

any scott sightings ?


----------



## pixiejenna

I know Kourt is doing her daily pap walks to show Scott what he's "missing". I guess she's back full time now that she can't push him into "working" to support them lol. I'm kind of surprised we haven't seen more of Scott as we all know he eats the pap walks too. So I wonder if he's really laying low or if PMK has paid the paps to stay away from him so Kourt can get all the attention, I put nothing past this family.


----------



## CobaltBlu

so we are going to ignore those pants? ok


----------



## usmcwifey

Lord tell me she didn't pay money for those jeans [emoji37]


----------



## pixiejenna

Please she's a Kardashian she doesn't pay for anything lol. You know pmk has taught them well everything they wear is gratis.


----------



## Sasha2012

ilove2shop247 said:


> any scott sightings ?


He has barely raised a smile in weeks. 

And Scott Disick cut a somber figure once again as he grabbed some father-son time on Wednesday in Calabasas, California.

The 32-year-old took five-year-old Mason for a frozen yoghurt in Los Angeles, after a few recent indicators that suggest he is regretting the split with Kourtney Kardashian, 36.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ise-smile-outing-son-Mason.html#ixzz3iDHrBd8R


----------



## bagsforme

She looks like she's done something to her face.   Maybe botox or a peel?   Guess she's getting back in the game.


----------



## Gaby87

CobaltBlu said:


> so we are going to ignore those pants? ok



Right? Lol


----------



## bag-princess

Michele26 said:


> Her hair has looked consistently clean too.







Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian has been revamping her look from sedate to sexy since splitting from Scott Disick a month ago.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star welcome the attention with a smile as she stepped out to the Montage Beverly Hills hotel on Friday.
> 
> Kourtney's cleavage was certainly eye-catching in a very deep-cut leotard that blended in nicely with her skin tone and was teamed with denim flare, high-waist trousers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...users-outing-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3iCBryVDl





CobaltBlu said:


> so we are going to ignore those pants? ok





just saw them - and i was about to say just how awful they look!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She looks really cute when she smiles and it's not forced.


----------



## Sasha2012

It is a little early for Halloween but Kourtney Kardashian probably makes her own fashion rules.

That was evident as the 36-year-old reality star attended her little sister Kylie Jenner's 18th birthday bash on Friday night wearing the boo-worthy colour combination of orange and black.

Kourtney was decked out in orange knit trousers that featured an elastic high waist and flaring hems that skimmed the ground and practically hid her heels as she joined her family at Nobu in Malibu.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-s-18th-birthday-dinner.html#ixzz3iHLgeyG7


----------



## Staci_W

So she thinks this high waisted, wide leg pant thing is flattering on her?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Those orange pants aren't doing her any favors.


----------



## Bentley1

Those make her look like she has diapers on.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ok, well at least we are not ignoring the orange ones.


----------



## Nathalya

lol


----------



## lovemysavior

Woah there...I can't even get past the camel toe to even notice her whole outfit....yikes. ...no bueno....


----------



## luxurygoodslove

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-takes-son-Mason-daughter-Penelope-pizza.html


----------



## luxurygoodslove

Looking very good! And the kids love to be with him (thats how I see it )


----------



## B. Jara

lovemysavior said:


> Woah there...I can't even get past the camel toe to even notice her whole outfit....yikes. ...no bueno....




A new product! [emoji23] 

Kim, Khloe, Kourtney, Kylie and Kendall, please read up! 



http://www.cosmopolitan.com/style-beauty/news/a42447/seamless-thread-camel-no-underwear/


----------



## bag-princess

ChanelMommy said:


> Those orange pants aren't doing her any favors.





   what is wrong with her and this pants kick she is on!!


you know they need to stop going places with Caitlyn.  she is slaying them every.single.time!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick is proving ever the doting dad in the wake of his split from longtime partner Kourtney Kardashian. 

The 32-year-old reality star took five-year-old son Mason and three-year-old daughter Penelope out for pizza at Fresh Brothers in Calabasas, Los Angeles on Friday. 

Scott carried Penelope in his arms as he held hands with Mason, appearing content and energetic. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-daughter-Penelope-pizza.html#ixzz3iLw1P46w


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> It is a little early for Halloween but Kourtney Kardashian probably makes her own fashion rules.
> 
> That was evident as the 36-year-old reality star attended her little sister Kylie Jenner's 18th birthday bash on Friday night wearing the boo-worthy colour combination of orange and black.
> 
> Kourtney was decked out in orange knit trousers that featured an elastic high waist and flaring hems that skimmed the ground and practically hid her heels as she joined her family at Nobu in Malibu.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-s-18th-birthday-dinner.html#ixzz3iHLgeyG7



I'm the minority here but I like the orange pants. I think they'd look a lot better with a lose top though.


----------



## ByeKitty

What happened to Mason's legs?


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> What happened to Mason's legs?




genetics?
 (no idea, just guessing)


----------



## ByeKitty

pukasonqo said:


> genetics?
> (no idea, just guessing)



Haha I meant the weird shiney-ish scratch-ish thingies that look like pantyhose ladders...


----------



## originallyxelle

P looks adorable in the latest pics.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Penelope's little Sophia Webster sandals are so cute. 

No comment on Kourtney.


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> Haha I meant the weird shiney-ish scratch-ish thingies that look like pantyhose ladders...




ooopsie! me bad (and blind!)


----------



## Chloe_chick999

They look like foil tattoos.


----------



## Jikena

Those pants are horrible. They look ugly, +camel toe, and it just makes her look fat around the belly area. Not a good choice. :/


----------



## Oryx816

When I saw those orange pants and got past the colossal camel toe....all I could think is that she raided Mrs. Roper's closet.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian donned a belly-baring black jumpsuit for half-sister Kylie Jenner's 18th birthday bash in West Hollywood Sunday night.

But the 36-year-old reality star did not exactly showcase her abs as the onesie featured nude paneling at the waist.

The newly single mother-of-three accessorised her nightclub attire with a blazer worn capelike, a body chain, stilettos, and a matching clutch.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Jenner-18th-birthday-bash.html#ixzz3iPC0HuNn


----------



## mundodabolsa

ByeKitty said:


> What happened to Mason's legs?





Chloe_chick999 said:


> They look like foil tattoos.



Yup he just has some flash tattoos on his thighs.


----------



## Oryx816

Mirror, mirror on the wall who is the greasiest Kartrashian of them all?


----------



## stylemepretty

Keep that kamel toe kovered!


----------



## Oryx816

stylemepretty said:


> Keep that kamel toe kovered!




And both boobs too!  I see slippage....


----------



## Jikena

This thing she's wearing is ugly
A bit of boob is trying to get out by the bottom lol
Huge camel toe
And she's super greasy Oo


----------



## NYCBelle

Kourt looks great but yikes what a bad outfit


----------



## Lounorada

Hideous outfit.


----------



## Bentley1

Blech she looks oily, dirty & greasy with an epic camel toe.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Penelope's little Sophia Webster sandals are so cute.
> 
> No comment on Kourtney.





girl that pic of little miss north in your avatar is giving life!!!! 
that face is everything!!!





Bentley1 said:


> Blech she looks oily, dirty & greasy *with an epic camel toe.*




do they not own full length mirrors?  or have they all cracked from their reflections?  someone should have told her!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That reminds me of something Cher would pull off!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for glamming it up when the occasion arises but is also just as happy to keep it casual and comfy.

And on Monday Kourtney Kardashian traded in her belly-baring jumpsuit from the night before at Kylie Jenner's birthday bash for a tattered baseball shirt and leggings.

The newly single 36-year-old was low-key in a distressed top that featured a playful graphic of lips, as well as a pair of grey trainers as she was spotted in Beverly Hills.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ming-Kylie-s-birthday-bash.html#ixzz3iTkm0Qd8


----------



## Sasha2012

The whole family has just enjoyed a weekend of celebrations in honour of youngest sibling Kylie Jenner's 18th.

But on Tuesday it was back to business, and the task of doing what made them all famous in the first place - filming Keeping up with the Kardashians.

Kourtney who has been proving recently she is one hot mama, rocked up to TV studios in Los Angeles to film some interviews for the TV program 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jeans-ensemble-filming-LA.html#ixzz3iYGoRwFF


----------



## Sasha2012

via Just Jared


----------



## Jikena

Hate the outfit but I love those shoes :o


----------



## shoegal

Looking at Kourtney anyone interested could see the actual body Kim was born with. Ok minus the breast implants but that's what Kim's natural bottom half looks like. She would fit into the clothes she desperately wants to wear if she had left herself enhancement free.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I bet she's thankful she didn't join the fake butt train! She's built really cute!
Kim looks totally deformed now. Terrible.


----------



## roses5682

Agree 100% Kourtney looks way better than Kim or Khloe.


----------



## berrydiva

That jumpsuit is awful but Kourtney looks great for pushing out her 3rd recently.


----------



## bisousx

Not a fan of her face, but body looks good.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She has really great proportions.


----------



## pukasonqo

of the older trio she is the one that looks the best; no idea if she had PS or not but, if she ever did, she knew when enough was enough


----------



## Swanky

*Newly-single Scott Disick continues his relentless partying as he  stumbles out of a nightclub looking bleary-eyed and followed by a pretty  brunette*

His love of partying is said to be one of the main reasons behind his split from Kourtney Kardashian.
But despite his recent breakup, Scott Disick was back on the town on Wednesday night, hitting Warwick in Hollywood.
The  father of three was looking bleary-eyed as he emerged from the club,  where Brody Jenner was celebrating his birthday, followed by a gorgeous  brunette.







    Another night of partying: Scott Disick looked bleary-eyed as he left Warwick in Hollywood on Wednesday night

Scott was dressed in a black leather jacket and skinny jeans for his night out, adding a black t-shirt and suede boots.

The  star looked worse for wear as he headed out of the celeb-popular  nightspot, with a burly bodyguard guiding him through the crowd. 
A  pretty brunette dressed in a white crop top was seen following Scott  through the crowd of cameras, trying to hide her face under a baseball  cap. 





The father of three emerged from the celeb-favourite club seeming worse for wear

Scott was at the same venue as Brody Jenner, who was hosting a party at Warwick to celebrate his upcoming 32nd birthday.
Brody's  father Caitlyn Jenner, formerly known as Bruce, is the ex step-father  of Kourtney, and Brody has previously shared screen time with Scott on  the family reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians. 
Scott  is back home in California after a jet-set party trip with friends last  month, which led to his break up from the mother of his three children  Kourtney.





Who's that  girl? A pretty brunette  was seen following Scott through the crowd of  cameras as he left the club, trying to hide her face under a baseball  cap

Family connection: Scott was at the  same venue as Brody Jenner, who was hosting a party at Warwick to  celebrate his upcoming 32nd birthday

                         'A day at a time': Scott Disick on separation with Kourtney





The  exact reason why the long-term couple split has yet to be revealed,  however, their uncoupling came after pictures emerged of Scott getting  cosy with rumoured ex Chloe Bartoli, amid reports he may be struggling  with substance abuse issues.
The  split meant Scott missed out on the birthday celebrations over the  weekend for Kourtney's little sister Kylie Jenner, who turned 18 on  Monday.
Kourtney partied the night away with her family and friends, after a difficult few weeks.






Going  casual: Scott was dressed in a black leather jacket and skinny jeans for  his night out, adding a black t-shirt and suede boots







    Night owl: The star has been seen  spending time with his children in recent days but it looks like his  love of partying continues





Coming through: Scott and his group of friends had to push their way through the crowd

The  stars have so far refused to speak directly on the split, but both have  posted telling social media posts over the past few weeks.
Scott  sounded like he thought he'd made a mistake when he shared a picture  from a friend's wedding of his plus one's place-card which instead of  Kourtney read 'Scott Disick Guest,' musing in the caption: 'When u  realize the grass isn't always greener.'
Kourtney  meanwhile tweeted a Ted Talks by Brene Brown video titled 'The Power of  Vulnerability', which appeared to address the causes of addiction, with  many linking the subject matter to Scott's past problems. 
The  father-of-three didn't receive an invite to Kylie's 18th but he has  been spending a lot of time with his children in recent days, and on  Friday took his eldest two, Mason and Penelope out for dinner.






Drama: The stars have so far refused  to speak directly on the split, but both have posted telling social  media posts over the past few weeks


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-nightclub-night-partying.html#ixzz3ihk0B0m8
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## .pursefiend.

that outfit had so much potential to be cute


----------



## berrydiva

What do people do with bags that big in a club?


----------



## sabrunka

All I can see are that girls horrible, fake Valentino shoes.


----------



## Lola69

sabrunka said:


> All I can see are that girls horrible, fake Valentino shoes.




Lol preach huni [emoji119]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

It's so sad what drugs and alcohol can do to some people. He could be so attractive but instead, throws it all away. Whether he has a problem or not, he does have a choice and he's choosing to put his habits first. Pitiful.


----------



## janie2002

berrydiva said:


> What do people do with bags that big in a club?



When I see girls with huge bags at a club I aways assume it's their 1 "Fancy" bag and they take it everywhere.


----------



## Swanky

He's a mess, a child.  I never thought he was handsome.  Money made him afford procdures that improved him however.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Ohmylerd, I did NOT recognize him in that picture! Jeezus.


----------



## pukasonqo

Coach Lover Too said:


> Ohmylerd, I did NOT recognize him in that picture! Jeezus.




another chinless wonder, there might be a type here with the KKs


----------



## Encore Hermes

He is really fine boned and slender too. It worked with Kourt, she is so petite.


----------



## Swanky

*Kourtney Kardashian posts an inspirational quote suggesting she is happy with split from Scott Disick*


Kourtney Kardashian seems to be dealing with her breakup from partner Scott Disick just fine.
On  Thursday, the 36-year-old reality star proved that yet again by posting  an inspirational quote to Instagram that may have referenced her choice  to end the relationship.
'The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them,' she wrote.






 




Inspiration: Kourtney Kardashian  posted an inspirational message to Instagram on Thursday, seemingly  referring to her decision to split from Scott Disick

Similarly  upbeat photos have filled Kourtney's Instagram feed over the past week,  many of them featuring the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star with  her sisters.
A  rare solo shot posted on Wednesday may have been the most cheerful of  all - in it, Kourtney gave her best duck-face and flashed a peace sign  at the camera.
That  came just one day after Kourtney and little sister Kendall Jenner, 19,  went a little nuts in what appeared to be a restaurant kitchen.




 




Feeling fine: Judging from social media, Kourtney has remained upbeat since her breakup in July


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-happy-split-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3inR5MCnNhttp://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
​


----------



## Oryx816

This duck face situation needs to STOPPPPPP!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kourtney Kardashian posts an inspirational quote suggesting she is happy with split from Scott Disick*
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian seems to be dealing with her breakup from partner Scott Disick just fine.
> On  Thursday, the 36-year-old reality star proved that yet again by posting  an inspirational quote to Instagram that may have referenced her choice  to end the relationship.
> 'The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them,' she wrote.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/14/01/2B5827D500000578-0-Inspiration_Kourtney_Kardashian_posted_an_inspirational_message_-m-142_1439511832858.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration: Kourtney Kardashian  posted an inspirational message to Instagram on Thursday, seemingly  referring to her decision to split from Scott Disick
> 
> Similarly  upbeat photos have filled Kourtney's Instagram feed over the past week,  many of them featuring the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star with  her sisters.
> A  rare solo shot posted on Wednesday may have been the most cheerful of  all - in it, Kourtney gave her best duck-face and flashed a peace sign  at the camera.
> That  came just one day after Kourtney and little sister Kendall Jenner, 19,  went a little nuts in what appeared to be a restaurant kitchen.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/14/01/2B5860B500000578-0-Feeling_fine_Judging_from_social_media_Kourtney_has_remained_upb-m-141_1439511820410.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling fine: Judging from social media, Kourtney has remained upbeat since her breakup in July
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-happy-split-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3inR5MCnN
> ​








what makes them assume that it is about scott?  maybe it is about all the awful oufits she chose to wear!


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kourtney Kardashian posts an inspirational quote suggesting she is happy with split from Scott Disick*
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian seems to be dealing with her breakup from partner Scott Disick just fine.
> On  Thursday, the 36-year-old reality star proved that yet again by posting  an inspirational quote to Instagram that may have referenced her choice  to end the relationship.
> 'The more you love your decisions, the less you need others to love them,' she wrote.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/14/01/2B5827D500000578-0-Inspiration_Kourtney_Kardashian_posted_an_inspirational_message_-m-142_1439511832858.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration: Kourtney Kardashian  posted an inspirational message to Instagram on Thursday, seemingly  referring to her decision to split from Scott Disick
> 
> Similarly  upbeat photos have filled Kourtney's Instagram feed over the past week,  many of them featuring the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star with  her sisters.
> A  rare solo shot posted on Wednesday may have been the most cheerful of  all - in it, Kourtney gave her best duck-face and flashed a peace sign  at the camera.
> That  came just one day after Kourtney and little sister Kendall Jenner, 19,  went a little nuts in what appeared to be a restaurant kitchen.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/14/01/2B5860B500000578-0-Feeling_fine_Judging_from_social_media_Kourtney_has_remained_upb-m-141_1439511820410.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling fine: Judging from social media, Kourtney has remained upbeat since her breakup in July
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-happy-split-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3inR5MCnN
> ​


How come these grown @ss women start posting inspirational quotes when they have a break up? Remember Khloe used to do this all the time too


----------



## pixiejenna

sabrunka said:


> All I can see are that girls horrible, fake Valentino shoes.



Totally OT but if that's your cat in your icon pic give him/her a hug from me they are SO cute.



janie2002 said:


> When I see girls with huge bags at a club I aways assume it's their 1 "Fancy" bag and they take it everywhere.



Pretty much, they need to show off their fancy bag to try to lure in a certain kind of guy thinking it will get them a guy with money.  In this case the bigger the better kind of like boob jobs.  Too bad they are too dumb to realize it's only going to catch them the kind of guy who's as superficial as they are, which isn't going to be the walk in the park they are hoping for.



charmesh said:


> How come these grown @ss women start posting inspirational quotes when they have a break up? Remember Khloe used to do this all the time too



Well I'm sure if the K's could come up with a original thought or quote on their own. . . ya that's not going to happen. All of the K's are emotionally stunted (junior high/ high school) so it's not really any wonder they post stuff like this.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's only been a couple of weeks since she sensationally split from her partner of ten years.

But Kourtney Kardashian definitely seems to be enjoying life without Scott Disick by her side - as she proved with a girly night out on Thursday.

The brunette beauty, 36, was seen flaunting her figure while partying in Calabasas, Los Angeles, where she not only looked glamorous - but also carefree.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pped-jeans-girls-night-out.html#ixzz3ipUniJCd


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> It's only been a couple of weeks since she sensationally split from her partner of ten years.
> 
> 
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian definitely seems to be enjoying life without Scott Disick by her side - as she proved with a girly night out on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> The brunette beauty, 36, was seen flaunting her figure while partying in Calabasas, Los Angeles, where she not only looked glamorous - but also carefree.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pped-jeans-girls-night-out.html#ixzz3ipUniJCd




She looks adorable, but I thought this whole ripped jeans thing was over.


----------



## redney

She "sensationally split" with Scott? Stop it, PMK.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Best she's looked in forever! I like the ripped jeans on her. (don't shoot meh!)


----------



## labelwhore04

She always looks so greasy. Other than that she looks good, it's hard to believe she's the oldest.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

For the longest time I thought Kim was the oldest. She definitely looks the oldest now!


----------



## pursegrl12

She looks good great


----------



## Bentley1

She looks really good. 
I'm totally not over the ripped jeans trend, wear them often, although not that tattered. ! [emoji16]


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bentley1 said:


> She looks really good.
> I'm totally not over the ripped jeans trend, wear them often, although not that tattered. ! [emoji16]



Samesies.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has worked hard to get back into shape after giving birth for a third time back in December.

And Kourtney Kardashian was not shy about showing off the results on her latest outing.

The  36-year-old reality star was spotted in Beverly Hills on Friday evening reportedly to meet with now ex and father to her three children: Scott Disick.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...een-visits-ex-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3iune7Ge4


----------



## Jikena

Kourtney is the most natural of the family and she's a beautiful woman.  Looking so good after three kids. I'm not even mad at the see-through  shirt lol. 
Too bad she is so annoying...


----------



## White Orchid

Man she loses the baby weight fast!  Kim must be so jelly lol.  Her bra is prettier than the one Kim always wears too.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Off topic, but that gate/entrance reminds me of the pics that were posted after Nicole Simpson's murder. Sorta looks like her house.

Back on topic, Kourtney looks much better without Scott than with!


----------



## michie

OMG! It does remind me of that!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

michie said:


> OMG! It does remind me of that!



I got chills!


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> Off topic, but that gate/entrance reminds me of the pics that were posted after Nicole Simpson's murder. Sorta looks like her house.
> 
> Back on topic, Kourtney looks much better without Scott than with!




Agreed!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I wouldn't be surprised if she is in Brentwood. They do still have ties to that area, correct?


----------



## AlbertsLove

White Orchid said:


> Man she loses the baby weight fast!  Kim must be so jelly lol.  Her bra is prettier than the one Kim always wears too.



Does she breastfeed? I highly doubt kim did.


----------



## purseprincess32

She is the most natural looking and prettiest out of her sisters.


----------



## kirsten




----------



## Sasha2012

She recently broke it off with her party boy partner Scott Disick after pictures of him canoodling with an old girlfriend surfaced.

But while Scott continues to club hop, Kourtney Kardashian has carried on raising the former couple's three children. .

On Saturday, the 36-year-old Keeping Up With the Kardashians star took her young ones Mason, five, and Penelope, three, out to ride their scooters and play in a park in Los Angeles, a day after she paid 'a visit' to Scott's house.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ride-visit-ex-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3iwkcpZe1


----------



## Encore Hermes

So if she didn't hire the paps her children's faces would be blurred like the other child in the last pic?


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> So if she didn't hire the paps her children's faces would be blurred like the other child in the last pic?




i think so, you need the parents' consent to publish a child's face in photographs or videos


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> What do people do with bags that big in a club?



I never understood ppl with like jumbo flaps at the club.  Do you only have 1 bag?



sabrunka said:


> All I can see are that girls horrible, fake Valentino shoes.




lol


----------



## StopHammertime

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3099241




Cute!


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently broke it off with her party boy partner Scott Disick after pictures of him canoodling with an old girlfriend surfaced.
> 
> 
> 
> But while Scott continues to club hop, Kourtney Kardashian has carried on raising the former couple's three children. .
> 
> 
> 
> On Saturday, the 36-year-old Keeping Up With the Kardashians star took her young ones Mason, five, and Penelope, three, out to ride their scooters and play in a park in Los Angeles, a day after she paid 'a visit' to Scott's house.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ride-visit-ex-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3iwkcpZe1




Wonder who that guy is? He looks kind of cute!


----------



## AshTx.1

Now this resembles the Kourt that I used to have a girl crush on! Looking way better!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not that there is anything wrong with Mason's hair but he would look so cute with a haircut. I like shorter hair on boys.


----------



## Swanky

Encore Hermes said:


> So if she didn't hire the paps her children's faces would be blurred like the other child in the last pic?




No, in the US it's not blurred, so it depends on where and who took the pics and published them.


----------



## Sassys

pukasonqo said:


> i think so, you need the parents' consent to publish a child's face in photographs or videos


 
You do not need permission to show a child's face in the USA.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Sasha2012 said:


> It's only been a couple of weeks since she sensationally split from her partner of ten years.
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian definitely seems to be enjoying life without Scott Disick by her side - as she proved with a girly night out on Thursday.
> 
> The brunette beauty, 36, was seen flaunting her figure while partying in Calabasas, Los Angeles, where she not only looked glamorous - but also carefree.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pped-jeans-girls-night-out.html#ixzz3ipUniJCd


She looks gorg! Jeans are a little more ripped than I would wear, but Kourts body is hot! You go girl!


----------



## zippie

Come on, those kids are SO NOT CUTE.


----------



## tweegy

Oh...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

zippie said:


> Come on, those kids are SO NOT CUTE.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think she was being facetious


----------



## bag-princess

zippie said:


> Come on, those kids are SO NOT CUTE.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> You do not need permission to show a child's face in the USA.




really? they are very strict with privacy here in oz especially when it comes to children


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian usually displays some quirky style when shooting her reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

And on Monday the 36-year-old single mom was at it again as she wore a baggy army green jumpsuit when landing with her three kids Mason, aged five, Penelope, aged three, and Reign, eight months, in St Barts to shoot her E! show.

Looks like mom Kris Jenner, 59, did not get the fashion memo as she was seen descending the steps of a private jet alongside Khloe, 30, Kim, 34, and Kendall, 19, in the exact same getup.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jumpsuit-landing-St-Barts.html#ixzz3j6bhzrdP


----------



## tweegy

[emoji53] the shoes...


----------



## StopHammertime

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] the shoes...




Feel like we saw these shoes recently. This is not the first time she has worn those heinous things.


----------



## bag-princess

StopHammertime said:


> Feel like we saw these shoes recently. *This is not the first time she has worn those heinous things*.





sadly it is not!  those herman munster shoes are awful!!


----------



## littlerock

zippie said:


> Come on, those kids are SO NOT CUTE.



Why even rag on the kids? That's mean if you ask me. Is this really you posting or has someone hijacked your account?


----------



## zippie

No my dear LR, it is me and I can say what I feel about the kids.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she was being facetious




:lolots:
I need to get with the program. I thought she was being serious and I thought Kayne really wanted to be kept on ice! What's wrong with me today!!? hahhaa
I'm usually completely cynical too!

Uh......and I also need to read ALL the comments before posting.:shame:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

littlerock said:


> Why even rag on the kids? That's mean if you ask me. Is this really you posting or has someone hijacked your account?



It's ok because I think they're cute enough for both of us. 

I also think underage kids should be off base but that's just me. I'ma save my comments for the rest of the family instead.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

St. Barts (August 17)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] the shoes...



Hideous. IDC what anyone says those Stella McCartney shoes don't look good on anyone...NOBODY, not a single soul.


----------



## michie

What in Lady Chatterly hell is Kourtney wearing???


----------



## Pinkfoot

The circus has arrived.


----------



## pukasonqo

michie said:


> What in Lady Chatterly hell is Kourtney wearing???




her sugar plum fairy costume, we have seen her before as tinkerbell, pocahontas...
i


----------



## Encore Hermes

Rare that they are all wearing flat sandals. 
If Kendall is 5'10" how tall is Kourtney 
I always thought under 5', Kim being 5 maybe slightly taller


----------



## CobaltBlu

Kourtney's dress. I really did laugh out loud. It's literally amaze. Bible!


Oh, and remember the Ignore Feature, dolls!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Hee dress is ugly, but I appreciate that she doesn't constantly need to be in a "look how hot and naked I am " outfit.


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Rare that they are all wearing flat sandals.
> If Kendall is 5'10" how tall is Kourtney
> I always thought under 5', Kim being 5 maybe slightly taller



Did she forget she had her teddy on when she left? I'm getting some muppet vibes with this outfit...

 those sandals....


----------



## VickyB

Kourt' dress reminds me of the skirt on my grandmother's vanity table from back in the day.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kourt always dresses terrible when she's filming, but looks nice when she's not..


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> What in Lady Chatterly hell is Kourtney wearing???








VickyB said:


> Kourt' dress reminds me of the *skirt on my grandmother's vanity table* from back in the day.






i was thinking of the bedspread on my grandmother's bed!!


----------



## Staci_W

michie said:


> What in Lady Chatterly hell is Kourtney wearing???



Lol


----------



## CoachGirl12

pinkfoot said:


> the circus has arrived.



+1


----------



## Coach Lover Too

VickyB said:


> Kourt' dress reminds me of the skirt on my grandmother's vanity table from back in the day.



I remember those! Aren't they called doilies or something?!? They were everywhere back then.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just because it is a one piece, does not make it any less sizzling.

Kourtney Kardashian set the style pace as she and the family headed out on a boat trip in sunny St Barts on Tuesday.

For their first full day in the tropical and luxurious holiday destination, the reality stars started early with a workout then headed to the marina but that did not stop the 36-year-old from making sure she looked her best.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...St-Barts-vacation-heats-up.html#ixzz3jCZSIJ3j


----------



## Lounorada

A more boob-supporting swimswuit would have been better  but at least Kourtney looks comfortable and non-try-hard. I'll give her that.

I really like her Fendi sunglasses.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> *A more boob-supporting swimswuit would have been better * but at least Kourtney looks comfortable and non-try-hard. I'll give her that.
> 
> I really like her Fendi sunglasses.





yes indeed!!! 

 but that is the thing - she never looks like she is trying at all....... let alone HARD!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i was thinking of the bedspread on my grandmother's bed!!


 
Yep, my Nana and grandmother had the exact same bedspread.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Yep, my Nana and grandmother had the exact same bedspread.





   i could not stand it in the summer - used to make me itch! LOL


 in kourt's mind i am sure she thought that she was being so stylish.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Coach Lover Too said:


> I remember those! Aren't they called doilies or something?!? They were everywhere back then.



It reminds of the "toilet dollies" my Nan used to make to cover toilet rolls in the loo. Basically a Barbie doll with a doillie for a dress.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It reminds of the "toilet dollies" my Nan used to make to cover toilet rolls in the loo. Basically a Barbie doll with a doillie for a dress.


 
Yes!


----------



## StopHammertime

I like the bathing suit. I know she has implants but they look real, they did a good job.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It reminds of the "toilet dollies" my Nan used to make to cover toilet rolls in the loo. Basically a Barbie doll with a doillie for a dress.


----------



## Jikena

I could never wear this outside. Even if it's to go to the beach. I'd feel so uncomfortable.


----------



## poopsie

Kourt is the only one who remotely dresses for the location/occasion


----------



## caitlin1214

michie said:


> What in Lady Chatterly hell is Kourtney wearing???



Haha! 



Looks like 70s lingerie!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Encore Hermes said:


> Rare that they are all wearing flat sandals.
> If Kendall is 5'10" how tall is Kourtney
> I always thought under 5', Kim being 5 maybe slightly taller



I love both looks minus the hideous sandals!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been spending a fun filled family vacation on the magical island of St Barts.

And little North West and Penelope Disick have discovered that the tropical paradise is the place where mythical beings come to life when they got to meet a mermaid.

North's mother Kim posted a gorgeous shot on Monday that showed them staring in wonder at the siren of the sea.

And on Tuesday, Kourtney Kardashian shared another glimpse at the sweet encounter.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iren-sea-vacation-St-Barts.html#ixzz3jHrx1KQ5


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I swear the baby girls are just too cute!


----------



## Lola69

Sasha2012 said:


> They have been spending a fun filled family vacation on the magical island of St Barts.
> 
> 
> 
> And little North West and Penelope Disick have discovered that the tropical paradise is the place where mythical beings come to life when they got to meet a mermaid.
> 
> 
> 
> North's mother Kim posted a gorgeous shot on Monday that showed them staring in wonder at the siren of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> And on Tuesday, Kourtney Kardashian shared another glimpse at the sweet encounter.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iren-sea-vacation-St-Barts.html#ixzz3jHrx1KQ5




This has to be the cutest thing ever [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

St Barts. (August 19)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww Kourtney finally has mom boobs lol




And what in the Fredrick's of Hollywood h*ll...


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian is turning up the heat while enjoying a family getaway to St. Barts after splitting from Scott Disick.

The 34-year-old - who has three young children - was spotted during an exercise session on Tuesday morning, and later that day showed off the results of her regular workouts on Instagram.

Kourtney posed in a teeny white bandeau bikini covered in a green plant print, with a green and white scarf wrapped around her head.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-bikini-St-Barts-getaway.html#ixzz3jIWj5xKL


----------



## Coach Lover Too

They must have been having a special on those shoes. Good lerd.
I think Kourtney is cute and she has such pretty skin, especially her legs!


----------



## Lounorada

I kinda like that last white outfit (minus the shoes) :ninja:
Her hair and makeup look pretty and I really like that red mini SL 'Emmanuelle' bag.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> I kinda like that last white outfit (minus the shoes) :ninja:
> Her hair and makeup look pretty and I really like that red mini SL 'Emmanuelle' bag.



I agree. Those shoes have to go!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the gladiators but don't care for the dress/romper. Red lips look really nice on Kourt.


----------



## Bentley1

I loveee the mermaid pics with the little girls!! 

Kourtney is looking pretty smug here. This whole family had that smug look down, they must practice together before
They go out.


----------



## berrydiva

Funny. I like the dress and shorts but not the shoes. She looks appropriate for the occasion.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> funny. I like the dress and shorts but not the shoes. She looks appropriate for the occasion.


 
+1


----------



## StopHammertime

Lounorada said:


> I kinda like that last white outfit (minus the shoes) :ninja:
> Her hair and makeup look pretty and I really like that red mini SL 'Emmanuelle' bag.




I love that bag. It's like you knew I was going to ask what kind of bag it was LOL.


----------



## Lounorada

StopHammertime said:


> I love that bag. It's like you knew I was going to ask what kind of bag it was LOL.


 



http://www.barneys.com/saint-lauren...XouZJBIOgY5MJQg4dsEQmA&utm_source=Hy3bqNL2jtQ


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian made for one very cool mom on Wednesday, as she took Mason for a jet ski ride.

The 34-year-old let her eldest child help drive as they crashed over the waves in St. Barts during a family holiday.

Of course Kourtney also kept a firm grip on the handle bars as she wrapped her arms around her little boy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ki-family-holiday-St-Barts.html#ixzz3jJ8A5TYc


----------



## Sasha2012

There is nothing like showing a man what he is missing to take the blues out of a break up.

And Kourtney Kardashian was definitely feeling on the brighter side of life on Thursday when she hit the beach looking stunning two piece.

If Scott Disick had already been feeling hard done by at the sight of his ex having a fabulous vacation on the island of St Barts, after seeing the 36-year-old looking so svelte he was no doubt feeling very put out. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-sister-Kendall-St-Barts.html#ixzz3jQ5T2BnR


----------



## Lounorada

Her body looks great!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> Her body looks great!



I agree! Not too shabby at all, especially for being the oldest! Good for her.


----------



## lizmil

Well, it IS all about how you look in a bikini of course! Not like he didn't have other, ahem, "opportunities".


----------



## Brandless

She looks great but IMO that last bikini style is not too flattering on her.


----------



## *spoiled*

Brandless said:


> She looks great but IMO that last bikini style is not too flattering on her.




I agree, it's not flattering on her but it's a cute bikini.  She doesn't have hips and that bikini would look best on someone with a little bit of hips.  Maybe Kylie.  She still has a great body to have had three kids.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's the oldest and has popped out there kids but still manages to have a better body than both of her sisters. See what happens when you actually make the effort and workout?

The swimsuit isn't flattering at all but her body looks good.


----------



## knasarae

I agree, the bathing suit does nothing for her but her body looks great.


----------



## prettyprincess

The veins on her chest are from breast feeding?


----------



## uhpharm01

coach lover too said:


> i agree! Not too shabby at all, especially for being the oldest! Good for her.



+1


----------



## gazoo

prettyprincess said:


> The veins on her chest are from breast feeding?



Most likely.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I have that bathing suit but in a different color combo (light pink/black trim). I haven't worn it yet and I actually have like zero boobs or butt so I hope I don't ridiculous in it (I didn't think I did when I tried it on)!


----------



## Sasha2012

A nice tropical holiday with plenty of opportunities to show off one's post-breakup body is certainly a salve for a wounded heart.

And Kourtney Kardashian has not been skipping a beat when it comes to flaunting her incredible figure while relaxing in St Barts following her split from Scott Disick.

The 36-year-old beauty was spotted out to dinner on Thursday evening in a stunning red dress as a preview clip for I Am Cait was released with Caitlyn Jenner talking about the breakup.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-talks-split-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3jTnoUHar


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> There is nothing like showing a man what he is missing to take the blues out of a break up.
> 
> And Kourtney Kardashian was definitely feeling on the brighter side of life on Thursday when she hit the beach looking stunning two piece.
> 
> If Scott Disick had already been feeling hard done by at the sight of his ex having a fabulous vacation on the island of St Barts, after seeing the 36-year-old looking so svelte he was no doubt feeling very put out.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-sister-Kendall-St-Barts.html#ixzz3jQ5T2BnR


 To me she was never pretty ..but she sure looks good and most importantly not too Plastic Surgery looking like her sisters...


----------



## Jikena

Love that red dress. Though I would have prefered if it was a real dress beneath the see-through length instead of panties...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Yea she looks really good in that color.


----------



## horse17

anitalilac said:


> to me she was never pretty ..but she sure looks good and most importantly not too plastic surgery looking like her sisters...


ita....


----------



## Bentley1

anitalilac said:


> To me she was never pretty ..but she sure looks good and most importantly not too Plastic Surgery looking like her sisters...




Agree


----------



## ByeKitty

prettyprincess said:


> The veins on her chest are from breast feeding?





gazoo said:


> Most likely.



Could also be genetic...something that's always there. I have a rather veiny chest, and I've never had children.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I have that bathing suit but in a different color combo (light pink/black trim). I haven't worn it yet and I actually have like zero boobs or butt so I hope I don't ridiculous in it (I didn't think I did when I tried it on)!



What's the brand?  I LOVE it.  I'm sure you look great in it I think Kourtney looks great in it and I apparently am the only one who think it super flatters her body.


----------



## AEGIS

mundodabolsa said:


> What's the brand?  I LOVE it.  I'm sure you look great in it I think Kourtney looks great in it and I apparently am the only one who think it super flatters her body.



I think she looks damn good. Better than me that's for sure


----------



## labelwhore04

mundodabolsa said:


> What's the brand?  I LOVE it.  I'm sure you look great in it I think Kourtney looks great in it and I apparently am the only one who think it super flatters her body.



It looks good from the front but makes her butt look sorta flat. Is it just me or has Kourts butt deflated? I swear it used to be pretty plump but now there's barely anything left of it


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> I agree! Not too shabby at all, especially for being the oldest! Good for her.




Not to mention having had 3 kids! She looks great!


----------



## CobaltBlu

she looks great in that red dress.


----------



## lala1

mundodabolsa said:


> What's the brand?  I LOVE it.  I'm sure you look great in it I think Kourtney looks great in it and I apparently am the only one who think it super flatters her body.




Its from Agent Provocateur


----------



## VickyB

She looks great in the red dress!


----------



## starsandbucks

mundodabolsa said:


> What's the brand?  I LOVE it.  I'm sure you look great in it I think Kourtney looks great in it and I apparently am the only one who think it super flatters her body.


I like it too! But I also love those those Stella (I think) platform shoes Kourtney's been wearing for the past six months.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've just enjoyed a family getaway in St. Barts.

But it seems Kourtney Kardashian and her mum Kris Jenner were keen to keep the holiday spirit going as they stepped out for a late-night dinner together in Sherman Oaks, Los Angeles on Saturday night.

The mother and daughter duo were also joined by Kris' toyboy boyfriend Corey Gamble for their supper, before heading to see Kanye West headline at FYF Fest, but Kourtney certainly didn't appear to be feeling like a third wheel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Kris-Jenner-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz3jfCB3AyN


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian just recently returned to Los Angeles after a luxurious family vacation in St. Barts.

And it seemed the 36-year-old was keen to meet up with some friends following her arrival, as she was spotted catching up with a small group in Calabasas, California on Sunday.

The reality star brought along her two older children - Mason and Penelope - as she stepped out sporting a pair of Daisy Dukes that highlighted her toned pins.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-following-island-vacation.html#ixzz3jg5N27Bj


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That girl looks great! 
Kim, this too could have been you if you'd left things alone. Makes me wonder what made Kourtney decide to leave well enough alone and not follow the rest of the herd??


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> That girl looks great!
> Kim, this too could have been you if you'd left things alone. Makes me wonder what made Kourtney decide to leave well enough alone and not follow the rest of the herd??




She is 2 kollege Kourt after all, so there you have it!


----------



## baglover1973

Her body is what is genetic with this family....she has only had her boobs done and is grown enough to admit it! She is the only one in this family besides Rob that I have a shred of respect for.  Other than her choice of baby daddy, she seems to have her priorities straight. The rest with their constant lies and fake as$$#s are a JOKE!


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> It looks good from the front but makes her butt look sorta flat. Is it just me or has Kourts butt deflated? I swear it used to be pretty plump but now there's barely anything left of it



She donated her butt to Kim and Khloe


----------



## prettyprincess

who makes the red dress? so pretty


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks really good.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

mundodabolsa said:


> What's the brand?  I LOVE it.  I'm sure you look great in it I think Kourtney looks great in it and I apparently am the only one who think it super flatters her body.



It's Agent Provocateur! It's the Mazzy bikini. I actually think it's really flattering on a lot of body types.


----------



## Swanky

*Party animal Scott Disick is given a helping hand from his minder as he makes a bleary-eyed exit from a sushi restaurant*

 His relentless partying is believed to have contributed to his split from his partner-of-nine-years.
And  Scott Disick stayed true to his party-animal form as he was spotted  looking worse for wear when he left a sushi restaurant in Beverly Hills,  California, on Monday night.
Scott,  32, appeared bleary-eyed as he was given some assistance by his  bodyguard who held onto him to ensure he avoided an embarrassing tumble.







    Work hard, play harder: Scott  Disick looked worse for wear as he was given some assistance exiting a  sushi restaurant in Beverly Hills, California, on Monday night

The  father of Kourtney Kardashian's three children was dressed in a casual  ensemble of grey skinny jeans, an unbuttoned plaid shirt and brown suede  boots and looked to have had a good night dining out.

Scott's  bodyguard held onto his forearm and then his hand as he did everything  in his power to escort him to safety without any issues.
It's not known who the former Keeping Up with the Kardashians star had been dining with.





    Right-hand man: Scott's bodyguard shooed the paparazzi away as he helped him away from the eatery










    A little party never hurt nobody: Scott was dressed in a casual ensemble as he enjoyed a week-night outing

Scott  is back on home soil after a trip to Monaco last month which ultimately  led to his split from Kourtney after pictures of him getting cosy with  rumoured ex-girlfriend Chloe Bartoli emerged.
While the mother-of-three is yet to address the break-up, Scott recently broke his silence.
He told Us Weekly: '[I'm] just taking it one day at a time, With everything going on right now, I need to be positive for myself.'







While  Scott enjoyed a raucous week-night outing on Monday, Kourtney was just  across town and stepped out to Nobu with her sister Kim and half-sisters  Kendall and Kylie Jenner.
Sharing a photo of the quartet on Twitter, Kourtney captioned it: 'Nobu with my Booz (sic).'
Meanwhile, Khloe was tasked with playing mother/babysitter to the star's five-year-old son Mason.
'Mason  had his first sleepover at my house. He had the best time with Gabbana  and I! It was harder on Kourt. She's the cutest mom,' his proud aunty  tweeted.








Only girls allowed: Kourtney gave a  female friend a gentle embrace as the family left the restaurant where  they had celebrated Kris Jenner's Haute Living cover








Leggy in  latex: The mother-of-three cut a stylish figure in a pair of green  skin-tight leather trousers and a co-ordinating plain top


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-escorted-sushi-restaurant.html#ixzz3jpxaeOKB
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lola69

Scott looks like a toddler with his arm being held like that.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kitties Are Cute said:


> It's Agent Provocateur! It's the Mazzy bikini. I actually think it's really flattering on a lot of body types.



I absolutely love that bikini!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Does anyone know how long they were together - including prior to having kids?  Was it continuous or did they break up and make up?


----------



## berrydiva

Scott's a bit worse for wear....he should see someone about his issues.


----------



## hermes_lemming

He is about to lose a lot - kids, Kourtney, not to mention whatever income he was generating from the reality series plus respective endorsements. It's bound to take a toll, if it hasn't already.


----------



## Lounorada

Scott is just gross. There is nothing attractive about him, not even the slightest thing 
Wether it's just a storyline or not, Kourtney is way better off without him.


----------



## redney

Jeezus, Scott. Get it together.


----------



## DiorT

He wax his chest?? Lol


----------



## AshTx.1

Scott,  button up your shirt!  It's not sexy!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> Scott's a bit worse for wear....he should see someone about his issues.



Jail or casket...just a matter of time.


----------



## NicolesCloset

He looks really bad. His chest bones are showing and he looks out of it.


----------



## berrydiva

DiorT said:


> He wax his chest?? Lol


Sheesh you just made me go back an look...his chest is shiny and smooth.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> Scott is just gross. There is nothing attractive about him, not even the slightest thing
> Wether it's just a storyline or not, Kourtney is way better off without him.




Totally gross. 

Not to mention pathetic. A grown man with multiple kids still running around like a teeny bopper getting their first taste of the night life. Disgusting.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

hermes_lemming said:


> Does anyone know how long they were together - including prior to having kids?  Was it continuous or did they break up and make up?




They broke up and made up a lot. They were actually "broken up" when she got pregnant with Mason I think. I remember an episode in Miami and Khloe was like you had unprotected sex with Scott?!


----------



## hermes_lemming

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They broke up and made up a lot. They were actually "broken up" when she got pregnant with Mason I think. I remember an episode in Miami and Khloe was like you had unprotected sex with Scott?!



Ugh so they're a train wreck couple.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Beverly Hills. (August 25)


----------



## lulu212121

Ewwww... does that Tyga guy was himself, too?


----------



## knasarae

Scott's legs are tiny.


----------



## Jikena

knasarae said:


> Scott's legs are tiny.



Tyga's are even tinier.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Toothy Tyga [emoji57]


----------



## littlerock

AshTx.1 said:


> Scott,  button up your shirt!  It's not sexy!



Especially because it looks like he waxes his chest. Gross.


----------



## pursegrl12

they both have the bodies of a tween girl......


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Party animal Scott Disick is given a helping hand from his minder as he makes a bleary-eyed exit from a sushi restaurant*
> 
> His relentless partying is believed to have contributed to his split from his partner-of-nine-years.
> And  Scott Disick stayed true to his party-animal form as he was spotted  looking worse for wear when he left a sushi restaurant in Beverly Hills,  California, on Monday night.
> Scott,  32, appeared bleary-eyed as he was given some assistance by his  bodyguard who held onto him to ensure he avoided an embarrassing tumble.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/25/09/2BA401F800000578-0-image-a-1_1440491809199.jpg
> 
> Work hard, play harder: Scott  Disick looked worse for wear as he was given some assistance exiting a  sushi restaurant in Beverly Hills, California, on Monday night
> 
> The  father of Kourtney Kardashian's three children was dressed in a casual  ensemble of grey skinny jeans, an unbuttoned plaid shirt and brown suede  boots and looked to have had a good night dining out.
> 
> Scott's  bodyguard held onto his forearm and then his hand as he did everything  in his power to escort him to safety without any issues.
> It's not known who the former Keeping Up with the Kardashians star had been dining with.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/25/09/2BA4023000000578-0-image-a-2_1440491813951.jpg
> 
> Right-hand man: Scott's bodyguard shooed the paparazzi away as he helped him away from the eatery
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/25/09/2BA4022400000578-3209933-image-m-5_1440492509529.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/25/09/2BA4019B00000578-3209933-image-a-6_1440492558808.jpg
> 
> A little party never hurt nobody: Scott was dressed in a casual ensemble as he enjoyed a week-night outing
> 
> Scott  is back on home soil after a trip to Monaco last month which ultimately  led to his split from Kourtney after pictures of him getting cosy with  rumoured ex-girlfriend Chloe Bartoli emerged.
> While the mother-of-three is yet to address the break-up, Scott recently broke his silence.
> He told Us Weekly: '[I'm] just taking it one day at a time, With everything going on right now, I need to be positive for myself.'
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/25/09/2BA401A700000578-3209933-image-a-3_1440492500941.jpg
> 
> While  Scott enjoyed a raucous week-night outing on Monday, Kourtney was just  across town and stepped out to Nobu with her sister Kim and half-sisters  Kendall and Kylie Jenner.
> Sharing a photo of the quartet on Twitter, Kourtney captioned it: 'Nobu with my Booz (sic).'
> Meanwhile, Khloe was tasked with playing mother/babysitter to the star's five-year-old son Mason.
> 'Mason  had his first sleepover at my house. He had the best time with Gabbana  and I! It was harder on Kourt. She's the cutest mom,' his proud aunty  tweeted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/25/10/2BA47F5700000578-3209933-image-a-18_1440494158979.jpg
> Only girls allowed: Kourtney gave a  female friend a gentle embrace as the family left the restaurant where  they had celebrated Kris Jenner's Haute Living cover
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/25/10/2BA4812400000578-3209933-image-a-26_1440494340699.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/25/10/2BA480C700000578-3209933-image-a-25_1440494334832.jpg
> Leggy in  latex: The mother-of-three cut a stylish figure in a pair of green  skin-tight leather trousers and a co-ordinating plain top
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-escorted-sushi-restaurant.html#ixzz3jpxaeOKB
> ​


Why would Kourt be upset? She's left him before. She's probably just worried that he would come back from Khloe's house cussing like a sailor


----------



## Sasha2012

She knew he was trouble when he walked in, so she is certainly making sure ex Scott Disick knows she is doing just fine without him when she walks out.

Kourtney Kardashian strutted her way to the supermarket in Calabasas, California, on Thursday.

The 36-year-old was dressed to impress as she and her son Mason headed to Erewhon heath store.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ealth-food-store-son-Mason.html#ixzz3k3xWNs8J


----------



## Jikena

People must be so annoyed by them. You're at the grocery store and you  see them with a huge crew behind... Filming at the grocery store, really  ?


----------



## bag-princess

Jikena said:


> People must be so annoyed by them. You're at the grocery store and you  see them with a huge crew behind... Filming at the grocery store, really  ?






and that is what she wears to go to the grocery store???  puh-lease!


we have seen her when she thought nobody would be looking!


----------



## berrydiva

If I just had a baby less than a year ago and looked like that, I'd probably dress that way everywhere I went too. She looks good.


----------



## Lola69

berrydiva said:


> if i just had a baby less than a year ago and looked like that, i'd probably dress that way everywhere i went too. She looks good.




+1


----------



## Uthra11

berrydiva said:


> if i just had a baby less than a year ago and looked like that, i'd probably dress that way everywhere i went too. She looks good.




+2


----------



## Bentley1

No heels for me at the grocery store, I don't care how good I look. Time and place for everything. [emoji6]


----------



## Jikena

Bentley1 said:


> No heels for me at the grocery store, I don't care how good I look. Time and place for everything. [emoji6]



Agree


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She does look good! Heels at the grocery store or not!


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> No heels for me at the grocery store, I don't care how good I look. Time and place for everything. [emoji6]




heels and her daisy duke shorts - at the grocery story.  looks like a working girl trying to get her bills paid!  nobody with couth would dress like that no matter how good she looked!


----------



## horse17

Im not a Kourt fan, but she looks great.....Im sure she is trying to throw this in scotts face too...why not?


----------



## zen1965

Coach Lover Too said:


> She does look good! Heels at the grocery store or not!



She sure does.


----------



## Swanky

They're filming, she always dresses nicer then, lol


----------



## GaitreeS

The only "real" Kardashian left, she looks amazing!


----------



## starrynite_87

Sasha2012 said:


> She knew he was trouble when he walked in, so she is certainly making sure ex Scott Disick knows she is doing just fine without him when she walks out.
> 
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian strutted her way to the supermarket in Calabasas, California, on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old was dressed to impress as she and her son Mason headed to Erewhon heath store.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ealth-food-store-son-Mason.html#ixzz3k3xWNs8J




Can someone please ID her top


----------



## Lounorada

starrynite_87 said:


> Can someone please ID her top


 
Alexander Wang from Fall 2012


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She looks awesome!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is reportedly snapping back into shape with the help of an organic and gluten-free diet.

And Kourtney Kardashian modelled her fit and healthy figure in a black leotard-style tank top and flared jeans that hugged her envy-inducing waistline on Friday.

The 36-year-old got in touch with her inner vamp as she sported a sexy black lace kimono while exiting a recording studio in Burbank.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nk-leaves-recording-studio.html#ixzz3kAQ5Ya4j


----------



## AEGIS

i wonder if she took drugs
she lost that weight very quickly
she's back to her pre-babies weight if not even smaller


----------



## pursegrl12

AEGIS said:


> i wonder if she took drugs
> 
> she lost that weight very quickly
> 
> she's back to her pre-babies weight if not even smaller




Exactly...."organic diet"= adderall


----------



## kirsten

I doubt she is popping pills. She is breastfeeding. 

Plus a breakup is a great diet.


----------



## PoohBear

I'll bet it's the "Stress Diet".


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Kourt looks great.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourt doesnt strike me as someone who does drugs. I think she just genuinely lives a healthy lifestyle, and has a naturally small physique.


----------



## morgan20

kirsten said:


> I doubt she is popping pills. She is breastfeeding.
> 
> Plus a breakup is a great diet.




Yes breakup is a great diet I lost over 14 pounds recently.  I didn't need to lose that much...maybe a few pounds or so! However I have dropped a dress size


----------



## JessicaKate89

Her baby is about 9 months old I think? That's a decent amount of time for her to lose the weight in a healthy manner. She didn't appear to have put a particularly large amount on during her pregnancy either. I don't think she did it super quick.


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> kourt doesnt strike me as someone who does drugs. I think she just genuinely lives a healthy lifestyle, and has a naturally small physique.





jessicakate89 said:


> her baby is about 9 months old i think? That's a decent amount of time for her to lose the weight in a healthy manner. She didn't appear to have put a particularly large amount on during her pregnancy either. I don't think she did it super quick.


+1


----------



## VickyB

Isn't Kourt 4 or so years older than Scott? Doesn't make that much a difference now but when they met he was a in his early 20s and got used to her calling the shots because she was older. 
Perhaps he's just tired of playing that game. Regardless, he clearly enjoys the perks of riding the K train. BUT Kourt wouldn't have a "story line" or be relevant without Scott...So now their relationship is mutually beneficial.


----------



## Swanky

*Star in the making! Kourtney Kardashian shares a cuddly pair of selfies with her rarely seen eight-month-old son Reign*



Despite being a member of one of the most famous celebrity families on the planet, Reign Disick has not been seen often in his very young life.
The eight-month-old son of Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick did, however, show up in two selfies posted by Reign's 36-year-old mother on Friday.
With cheerful expressions and a calm setting, it looked like a lovely day at home for Kourtney and Reign.







'Smiling' son: Kourtney Kardashian posted a rare photo of her youngest child, Reign, on Friday along with the very telling caption, 'Smiling'

In the pictures, Kourtney dressed casually in loose-fitting black clothes, her dark hair worn loose.
Young Reign - showing off a full head of dark-blond hair - went for lighter colours with a white T-shirt and striped shorts.
Both sat on a bed-style piece of furniture out on an open porch, presumably at Kourtney's home in the Los Angeles area.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3214994/Kourtney-Kardashian-shares-cuddly-pair-selfies-rarely-seen-eight-month-old-son-Reign.html#ixzz3kDZ6VHHK


----------



## Jikena

That's a cute picture.


----------



## berrydiva

Wasn't Kourtney the one who didn't use antiperspirant when pregnant because of the chemicals? Even though this family is all smoke and mirrors, I have no trouble believing she actually lost the weight in a healthy manner plus she didn't seem to gain much weight.


----------



## starrysky

Reign and Kim's baby boy will be close in age. I can see them being tight with each other like Penelope and North.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian treated her children on Saturday to playtime in a park in Malibu, California.

The 36-year-old reality star opted for the casual chic look as she hit the playground with son Mason, five, and three-year-old daughter Penelope.

Kourtney wore a long-sleeved black blouse with fringe detail, grey denim cutoff shorts and black ankle boots. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...layground-time-park-Malibu.html#ixzz3kGov9qwI


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> Wasn't Kourtney the one who didn't use antiperspirant when pregnant because of the chemicals? Even though this family is all smoke and mirrors, I have no trouble believing she actually lost the weight in a healthy manner plus she didn't seem to gain much weight.



I agree. 

She just looks lean and HEALTHY. She looks like she feels good, too....if that makes sense.


----------



## lizmil

Maybe she's the most sensible of the bunch, as the oldest, might have had her dad's influence. At least he had brains and want just a fame-seeker like this bunch has become.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Reign is too darn cute!


----------



## kcf68

Hey I give her credit, she had very minimal work done and she has a normal looking booty unlike some one else in her family!  She seems to adore her children!  I think of all the Kardashians, she and Kendall are the most natural looking!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

kcf68 said:


> hey i give her credit, she had very minimal work done and she has a normal looking booty unlike some one else in her family!  She seems to adore her children!  I think of all the kardashians, she and kendall are the most natural looking!


+1


----------



## chowlover2

+2!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/30...ie-jenner-attend-mtv-vmas-2015-with-mom-kris/

Kourtney Kardashian and Kylie Jenner step out on the red carpet at the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Microsoft Theater on Sunday (August 30) in Los Angeles.

The reality star sisters were joined for the appearance by their mom Kris Jenner. They are definitely there to support family member Kanye West, who is receiving the Michael Jackson Video Vanguard Award this evening.

Kylie was seen earlier in the weekend wearing a short blue wig while stepping out with her boyfriend Tyga for a pre-VMAs party.

Kourtney took to her Instagram over the weekend to post cute selfies with her baby boy Reign!


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourt looks amazing


----------



## scarlet555

She looks amazing. Very pretty and put together.  Her sister looks like Chyna...   Tyga's ex.


----------



## Sarni

Kourtney looks awesome-the best any K has looked in forever!!


----------



## morgan20

She looks younger than Kylie


----------



## aleksandras

Wow Kourtney looks great! It's getting awkward when the youngest sister looks older than the oldest sister. They have almost 20 years between them...


----------



## twinkle.tink

I agree, she looks great! The others should get on her meal & exercise plan 

I thought the break up with Scott was just plot, but as cliche as it sounds, eating clean tends to clear your mind as well and her body looks like she has been doing a lot of core work...that's a good combo...maybe she will ditch him for good.


----------



## Jikena

Looking good indeed. And I love pink so what can I say


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtney looks fantastic, great outfit!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She just gets better and better!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I may have spoken too soon.


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> I may have spoken too soon.





and when will this supposedly take place - because our president has made it perfectly clear how he feels about them.


----------



## schadenfreude

Kourt's gorgeous. I've always been envious of women with olive skin and dark hair.


----------



## zen1965

bag-princess said:


> and when will this supposedly take place - because our president has made it perfectly clear how he feels about them.



When Kanye is president...

I'll turn the lights off as I leave.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian was certainly all dressed up with somewhere to go on Sunday night. 

Dressed in a plunging jumpsuit, the 36-year-old star was seen hanging out at the MTV Video Music Awards before continuing the fun with a family dinner at celebrity hotspot Craig's restaurant in Los Angeles.

The reality star was joined by her sister Kim Kardashian, as well as her brother-in-law Kanye West, mother Kris Jenner and her new man Corey Gamble as they dined at the swanky eatery.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ate-dinner-family-MTV-VMAs.html#ixzz3kQYZFhxH


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourt seriously looks great. It's hard to believe she's the oldest. She looks so youthful and fresh.


----------



## Sasha2012

She always makes sure her first priority is her children.

And Tuesday was no different when Kourtney Kardashian was out and about with son Mason and daughter Penelope.

The 36-year-old reality star is used to mixing business with family matters, took her son and daughter with her to a meeting at offices in Los Angeles. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Penelope-office-lunch-LA.html#ixzz3kbz72tX8


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick has been keeping up appearances on the party scene recently leaving his former partner Kourtney to spend time with their three children.

But on Wednesday he was back to being a hands on Dad - and enjoying some father and son bonding time with his oldest child - five-year-old Mason.

The reality star was spotted out and about in Calabasas on a lunch and play date with the little boy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-partier-enjoy-lunch-play-date-son-Mason.html


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Little Mason seems well adjusted. Guess he just goes with the flow.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Is he school age yet?


----------



## Michele26

Encore Hermes said:


> Is he school age yet?



I thought the same thing when I saw that photo.


----------



## Swanky

Google says he's 5. He may be in half day Kinder or starting it next fall.


----------



## pukasonqo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Google says he's 5. He may be in half day Kinder or starting it next fall.




or, like the previous generation, he might be home skooled...fingers xssed he is not


----------



## qtiekiki

Full time education is not required under age 6 (per CA code of education).


----------



## Lola69

pukasonqo said:


> or, like the previous generation, he might be home skooled...fingers xssed he is not




It looks like Kourtney would be a good homeschool parent she seems hands on. Nothing wrong with her homeschooling her kids.


----------



## bag-princess

just imagining slow talking kourtney trying to teach is too .


----------



## Swanky

Not sure how common it is there, but where I live it's common to start boys and even some girls at 6 instead of 5.  No biggie in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I am starting to like these shoes:


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not sure how common it is there, but where I live it's common to start boys and even some girls at 6 instead of 5.  No biggie in the grand scheme of things.





that is so weird to me!  by age 5 my boys were beginning their 3rd year of school!  they already knew how to work their way around computers!  this year my grandson is 5 - which is when they start K here -  and they are using mini-ipads to do some programs on and he is just beginning to string words together learning to read little books .  i can't imagine waiting until 6 to start school.


----------



## pink1

It is not weird where I live.  My son did an extra year of preschool called Transitional Kinder.  Then started Kindergarten at 6.  He has a late summer birthday near the cut off.  Lots of families to do that here.


----------



## Swanky

Most kids are in school of some kind by 3, I'm talking about Kindergarten. You have to be 5+ to start here.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian has a lot to be proud of - including her slimmed down physique.

The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star made that point clear as she stepped out in sweltering Calabasas, California on Saturday with her two children Mason, six, and Penelope, three.

Kourtney, who was clad in dark workout gear earlier in the day, wore a clingy black tank top and cut-off shorts with fashionably frayed hems on this eye-catching outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-Farmers-Market-Calabasas.html#ixzz3kuf5kZrm


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Most kids are in school of some kind by 3, I'm talking about Kindergarten. You have to be 5+ to start here.



Same in Australia.


----------



## Caz71

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Same in Australia.



Ye I kept my son back a year.  He wasnt ready (in Melbourne)..


----------



## Swanky

I did it as well, mine turned 5 only 2 months before school started so we waited.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Caz71 said:


> Ye I kept my son back a year.  He wasnt ready (in Melbourne)..



I kept our now 5yr old back too. He just wasn't ready. He's currently in pre-school (his second year of it) and starts Kindy in 2016.  I have a great book by Stephen Biddulph called "Raising Boys" and it explains how boys are often geared towards "doing" as opposed to girls who are more focused on whats happening in the classroom at that age.  All kids are different but I found that to be true for him. The extra year has done him wonders. We wanted him to start "big" school on the right foot so, for us, it was the right choice


----------



## Swanky

*Scott Disick Persona Non Grata at Family Home ... Without Permission*

 *         29 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *





*Scott Disick* is officially a guest in his own home ... meaning he can't come in without* Kourtney* *Kardashian*'s permission.
 Scott showed up at the family residence in Calabasas Sunday, but this  time his Rolls had to veer left in the visitors line at the guard  shack. TMZ broke the story on July 14 that Kourtney took him off the  residents list, which allows entry no questions asked.
 So much for *reconciliation*.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3l4rWPjxA
​


----------



## tomz_grl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I kept our now 5yr old back too. He just wasn't ready. He's currently in pre-school (his second year of it) and starts Kindy in 2016.  I have a great book by Stephen Biddulph called "Raising Boys" and it explains how boys are often geared towards "doing" as opposed to girls who are more focused on whats happening in the classroom at that age.  All kids are different but I found that to be true for him. The extra year has done him wonders. We wanted him to start "big" school on the right foot so, for us, it was the right choice



In hinds sight we wish we would have kept our son back in pre-k. He was ready academically but not in maturity. It's gotten better now that he's gotten older but kindergarten - 3rd grade was rough on all of us.


----------



## pursegrl12

tomz_grl said:


> In hinds sight we wish we would have kept our son back in pre-k. He was ready academically but not in maturity. It's gotten better now that he's gotten older but kindergarten - 3rd grade was rough on all of us.




Yeah, this is the exact reason my son is starting his 2nd year of K tomorrow.....he was technically 4 when he started K last year so we felt another year in K would beneficial for him maturity wise


----------



## yogamamaloves

Kourtney wearing three loves?  Are those for her three children?  Did she stop wearing her rings because of the break up?


----------



## yogamamaloves

Duplicate


----------



## Sasha2012

Temperatures reached 90 degrees Fahrenheit in Calabasas, California on Labor Day, but Kourtney Kardashian knew how to beat the heat.

The 36-year-old took her two oldest children - five-year-old Mason and three-year-old Penelope - out for ice cream.

She put her enviable figure on display as she also kept cool in a tiny pair of distressed denim shorts for the outing. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Mason-Penelope-ice-cream.html#ixzz3l84lHwK3


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow Scott's on the visitor list that must burn him up, my oh my how lord d!CK has fallen lol.

I hate to comment on kids clothing but something about crop tops on toddlers doesn't sit right with me. Ugg!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has not been ashamed of showing off her body in recent weeks.

And on Monday Kourtney Kardashian took to her Instagram to celebrate Labor Day flaunting her fabulous figure wearing a metallic bikini.

The 36-year-old beauty looked amazing in the hot silver number, and she seemed to be very pleased as she beamed for the photo.

The plunging top featured two extra straps, which only seemed to enhance her assets even further.

Kourtney captioned the shot: 'Happy Labor Day! wait, there's no emoji for a tricycle with no handles?!'

The reality star raised her hand to her sunglasses as she balanced on the tricycle, which had no handles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ssets-sits-astride-tricyle.html#ixzz3l8VBS9nS


----------



## Lounorada

pixiejenna said:


> Wow Scott's on the visitor list that must burn him up, my oh my how lord d!CK has fallen lol.
> 
> I hate to comment on kids clothing but *something about crop tops on toddlers doesn't sit right with me*. Ugg!



I agree. It looks wrong. Leave the crop tops for teenagers not young girls.


----------



## ByeKitty

I loved wearing crop tops when I was a little girl  But those were the 90s and I only wore them to dance practice!


----------



## Wildflower22

I agree with the crop tops. It's too grown up IMO for a toddler or little child.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Van Nuys, California (September 8)


----------



## stylemepretty

It's so funny to see Kourtney in sleeveless tees and shorts and Kim getting around in floor length coats.


----------



## sabrunka

I mean, it's a toddler wearing a crop top, I don't see anything mature about it.  I just find that if you're looking for something to be sexual, you'll find it, regardless of the age of the human wearing it (which, I find odd, but to each their own).


----------



## bag-princess

sabrunka said:


> I mean, it's a toddler wearing a crop top, I don't see anything mature about it. * I just find that if you're looking for something to be sexual, you'll find it, *regardless of the age of the human wearing it (which, I find odd, but to each their own).





well yea - that is what perverts do!   why subject your young child to their sick thoughts.


----------



## sabrunka

bag-princess said:


> well yea - that is what perverts do!   why subject your young child to their sick thoughts.



I see where you're coming from, and I guess I haven't had those thoughts as I don't have children yet! I'm sure my thoughts will change if/when that happens .


----------



## bag-princess

sabrunka said:


> I see where you're coming from, and I guess I haven't had those thoughts as I don't have children yet!* I'm sure my thoughts will change if/when that happens *.






EVERYTHING changes when that happens!!!


----------



## blackkitty4378

Perverts are gonna be perverts. People of all ages get sexually assaulted no matter what clothes they wear. :/

I hate to bring this family up again but look at Josh Duggar. I'm positive that his sisters were always dressed modestly and he still molested them.

IMO the fault is in the pervert not the clothes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its not just that ^. Sexualisation of very young girls is a real problem, clothing included ie padded bras for 4-year olds. 

There have been numerous, intelligent campaigns against major department stores to stop featuring young girls in inappropriate clothing and/or situations in their advertising.

Collective Shout comes to mind http://www.collectiveshout.org/


----------



## Swanky

That's not a sexy little crop top IMO.  If creeps want to see skin they can head to the beach where babies > adults are in teeny bikinis.


----------



## blackkitty4378

That's creepy &#128550; I didn't know that people made clothing with padded bras for 4 year olds. I don't see how that's comparable to Penelope showing her stomach, but I'm not sure if you were trying to compare.

I stand by my point though that it doesn't matter what clothes someone wears. There are women (and men) who are dressed very modestly and they are still sexually assaulted or molested. Fault is in the one doing the sexual assault 100%. If one makes it all about policing people's bodies, it could be a losing game.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its not just that ^. Sexualisation of very young girls is a real problem, *clothing included ie padded bras for 4-year olds. *
> 
> There have been numerous, intelligent campaigns against major department stores to stop featuring young girls in inappropriate clothing and/or situations in their advertising.
> 
> Collective Shout comes to mind http://www.collectiveshout.org/







WHAT!!!!! 

and perverts do not need to head to the beach to see plenty of skin!  the local stores would provide plenty to see.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

blackkitty4378 said:


> That's creepy &#128550; I didn't know that people made clothing with padded bras for 4 year olds. I don't see how that's comparable to Penelope showing her stomach, but I'm not sure if you were trying to compare.
> 
> I stand by my point though that it doesn't matter what clothes someone wears. There are women (and men) who are dressed very modestly and they are still sexually assaulted or molested. Fault is in the one doing the sexual assault 100%. If one makes it all about policing people's bodies, it could be a losing game.


No, not comparing   in this instance I think her top is totally fine. I was just saying sexualisation of very young girls IS a real issue. 

Its not just about perverts (I was responding to the comment above mine, yours). Its about normalising of things that really are inappropriate and holding marketing firms and advertisers accountable.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

blackkitty4378 said:


> Perverts are gonna be perverts. People of all ages get sexually assaulted no matter what clothes they wear. :/
> 
> I hate to bring this family up again but look at Josh Duggar. I'm positive that his sisters were always dressed modestly and he still molested them.
> 
> IMO the fault is in the pervert not the clothes.



Absolutely.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

MORE drama brews for *Kourtney Kardashian* and *Scott Disick*!
  Two months after the longtime couple split, a new report claims the 32-year-old did not father 11-month-old son *Reign*. 



"There&#8217;s been buzz in their circle that Kourtney cheated and Reign  might not be Scott&#8217;s. He flipped when he heard it, and he&#8217;s been off the  rails ever since,&#8221; a source told OK! magazine. "He&#8217;s behaving strangely. There&#8217;s definitely something going on.&#8221;


  The 36-year-old allegedly dumped Scott, who is the biological father to their kids Mason and Penelope, after photos surfaced of him getting close with his ex-girlfriend in Monte Carlo.


&#8220;Everyone&#8217;s been saying, &#8216;Poor Kourtney,&#8217; and she&#8217;s been made to look  like the innocent party. It&#8217;s pretty harsh of her to make him take all  the blame for a situation she may have had a hand in,&#8221; the source  continues.


http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/kourtney-kardashian-scott-disick-reign-paternity-69779


----------



## Sasha2012

She's not been shy about showing off her body in recent weeks after working hard in the gym.

But Kourtney Kardashian appeared to have a change of heart as she concealed her figure in an uncharacteristically casual ensemble on Wednesday.

Seen visiting her local dentist in Calabasas, California, the 36-year-old reality star covered up in a loose shirt and skinny jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ipped-jeans-visits-dentist.html#ixzz3lMGOON5B


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> She's not been shy about showing off her body in recent weeks after working hard in the gym.
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian appeared to have a change of heart as she concealed her figure in an uncharacteristically casual ensemble on Wednesday.
> 
> Seen visiting her local dentist in Calabasas, California, the 36-year-old reality star covered up in a loose shirt and skinny jeans.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ipped-jeans-visits-dentist.html#ixzz3lMGOON5B



Ah those days when you don't feel like preparing too much and don't iron your shirt... Oh what am I talking about.


----------



## StopHammertime

Coach Lover Too said:


> MORE drama brews for *Kourtney Kardashian* and *Scott Disick*!
> Two months after the longtime couple split, a new report claims the 32-year-old did not father 11-month-old son *Reign*.
> 
> 
> 
> "Theres been buzz in their circle that Kourtney cheated and Reign  might not be Scotts. He flipped when he heard it, and hes been off the  rails ever since, a source told OK! magazine. "Hes behaving strangely. Theres definitely something going on.
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old allegedly dumped Scott, who is the biological father to their kids Mason and Penelope, after photos surfaced of him getting close with his ex-girlfriend in Monte Carlo.
> 
> 
> Everyones been saying, Poor Kourtney, and shes been made to look  like the innocent party. Its pretty harsh of her to make him take all  the blame for a situation she may have had a hand in, the source  continues.
> 
> 
> http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/kourtney-kardashian-scott-disick-reign-paternity-69779




LOL. Seriously, Kourtney cheating? Sorry but I could just never see that.


----------



## Jikena

StopHammertime said:


> LOL. Seriously, Kourtney cheating? Sorry but I could just never see that.



I remember an episode of KUWTK in which Kourtney was mad at Kris after reading her book because it was written in it that she cheated on Rob Kardashian with a man and that's what ended their marriage. Kourtney was really mad and when she finally talked about it to Kris, she told her "I just don't get it. I could never do that to my children." I don't know if these scenes were fake or not but it definitely made me like her more...


----------



## bag-princess

StopHammertime said:


> LOL. Seriously, Kourtney cheating? Sorry but I could just never see that.





neither can i.  i don't think she would be able to get away with lying and sneaking around.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I don't see her as a cheating type either. She seems like a person who doesn't even care if she has a man or not, all her attention seems to be directed towards her children.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Well Kris has to keep her in the spotlight somehow, even if it means making up stories!


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> Well Kris has to keep her in the spotlight somehow, even if it means making up stories!



This!


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> Well Kris has to keep her in the spotlight somehow, even if it means making up stories!




  they gon learn today!!!


----------



## whimsic

Kourtney probably kept Scott around all these years so she can have all the children she wants from the same man and dumped him once she was done. I don't see her cheating. 

She's been looking great lately.


----------



## ByeKitty

whimsic said:


> Kourtney probably kept Scott around all these years so she can have all the children she wants from the same man and dumped him once she was done. I don't see her cheating.
> 
> She's been looking great lately.



I think she might just pull a PMK: have 3 kids with the first, then maybe one by the milkman, and then two more with another! It'll make for an amazing reality show in 20 years.


----------



## redney

ByeKitty said:


> I think she might just pull a PMK: have 3 kids with the first, then maybe one by the milkman, and then two more with another! It'll make for an amazing reality show in 20 years.



The famewhoring gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## ByeKitty

redney said:


> The famewhoring gift that keeps on giving.


Right!! Got to keep the fame train going


----------



## ChanelMommy

redney said:


> The famewhoring gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> The famewhoring gift that keeps on giving.






  some of ya'll just kill me!!!  it's things like this that make me stick around these Kardashian threads!!


----------



## pixiejenna

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its not just that ^. Sexualisation of very young girls is a real problem, clothing included ie padded bras for 4-year olds.
> 
> There have been numerous, intelligent campaigns against major department stores to stop featuring young girls in inappropriate clothing and/or situations in their advertising.
> 
> Collective Shout comes to mind http://www.collectiveshout.org/



This is my issue with the crop top! Intended or not it is sexualisation of a very young child. And they are too young to know how to handle themselves if God forbid they were put in a bad situation or even understand if someone did something they shouldn't have with them. Given how PMK runs her family business it doesn't sit well in my book. 








StopHammertime said:


> LOL. Seriously, Kourtney cheating? Sorry but I could just never see that.



I don't see it either she's too lazy to cheat lol. They just need a SL for her and Scott's dumb/wasted enough to believe it.


----------



## Star1231

yogamamaloves said:


> Kourtney wearing three loves?  Are those for her three children?  Did she stop wearing her rings because of the break up?




Is she wearing 3? I see two.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her sister Kim Kardashian may have been reveling in the new creations at New York Fashion Week on Friday, but it looks like Kourtney wanted to keep it low-key on the West Coast.

The 36-year-old reality TV fixture brought her two oldest children, five-year-old Mason and three-year-old Penelope, to the Neiman Marcus department store in Woodland Hills, California on Friday.

While Kourtney wore a sleek workout outfit, daughter Penelope stole the show this time.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...Marcus-kids-Mason-Penelope.html#ixzz3lUyAjbiy


----------



## lakeoswegojess

Sasha2012 said:


> Her sister Kim Kardashian may have been reveling in the new creations at New York Fashion Week on Friday, but it looks like Kourtney wanted to keep it low-key on the West Coast.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality TV fixture brought her two oldest children, five-year-old Mason and three-year-old Penelope, to the Neiman Marcus department store in Woodland Hills, California on Friday.
> 
> While Kourtney wore a sleek workout outfit, daughter Penelope stole the show this time.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...Marcus-kids-Mason-Penelope.html#ixzz3lUyAjbiy


 Mason and Penelope are just absolutely adorable


----------



## Jikena

Penelope's outfit is adorable.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lakeoswegojess said:


> Mason and Penelope are just absolutely adorable



I think so too and kudos to Kourtney for being a hands on mom.


----------



## Jujuma

Sasha2012 said:


> Her sister Kim Kardashian may have been reveling in the new creations at New York Fashion Week on Friday, but it looks like Kourtney wanted to keep it low-key on the West Coast.
> 
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old reality TV fixture brought her two oldest children, five-year-old Mason and three-year-old Penelope, to the Neiman Marcus department store in Woodland Hills, California on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> While Kourtney wore a sleek workout outfit, daughter Penelope stole the show this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...Marcus-kids-Mason-Penelope.html#ixzz3lUyAjbiy




If someone else has commented on this, my bad. Didn't Kourt use to wear 3 Love bracelets? If so, nice to know they actually mean something to her unlike her little sister who just wants to see how many she can fit on one arm!


----------



## Jujuma

One more thing...another reason Kourt looks better than most members of her family, besides her great figure, is that she dresses in real clothes. Not costumes.


----------



## Lounorada

^ I agree and from what I can recall, I think she's the only one of the K/Js who isn't seasonally challenged, she dresses weather appropriate and for whatever the ocassion/surroundings.


----------



## kirsten

Jujuma said:


> If someone else has commented on this, my bad. Didn't Kourt use to wear 3 Love bracelets? If so, nice to know they actually mean something to her unlike her little sister who just wants to see how many she can fit on one arm!




Actually Kylie wore 7.  Assuming for:

Kris
Caitlyn
Kourtney
Kim
Khloe
Rob
Kendall

Now she wears 8. Probably added one for Tyga.


----------



## charmesh

kirsten said:


> Actually Kylie wore 7.  Assuming for:
> 
> Kris
> Caitlyn
> Kourtney
> Kim
> Khloe
> Rob
> Kendall
> 
> Now she wears 8. Probably added one for Tyga.


It can't be for that reason, because Kylie has 4 or 5 other half siblings. I think she just likes showing off


----------



## pursegrl12

Coach Lover Too said:


> I think so too and kudos to Kourtney for being a hands on mom.




I don't give kudos for **** you're supposed to do! You're a mom, that's just what you do!


----------



## Swanky

*Scott Disick I'm a Rapper Now With My Homie French Montana*

 *         9/12/2015 12:50 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE




*
*
*Scott Disick* and *French Montana* now have more than the *Kardashians* in common ... rap.
 We're told a crew went to Scott's Beverly Hills home Wednesday night  and set up for French's music video shoot. Scott not only allowed his  home to be the backdrop, he became one of the stars. 
 The song, "*Off the Rip*," a remix featuring French and *Chinx* also showcases Scott's rapping talents. 
 People who were there tell us Scott's actually good ... one source says "really good."
 French and Scott are comrades, with *Khloe* and *Kourtney* under their respective belts and now musical icons. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3lYHXDOxM
​


----------



## kirsten

charmesh said:


> It can't be for that reason, because Kylie has 4 or 5 other half siblings. I think she just likes showing off




I don't think she is close with them though.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pursegrl12 said:


> I don't give kudos for **** you're supposed to do! You're a mom, that's just what you do!


I agree, but for someone that can afford to pay someone to do it, aka Kim, it's nice to see her do it herself.


----------



## redney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Scott Disick I'm a Rapper Now With My Homie French Montana*
> 
> *         9/12/2015 12:50 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> *Scott Disick* and *French Montana* now have more than the *Kardashians* in common ... rap.
> We're told a crew went to Scott's Beverly Hills home Wednesday night  and set up for French's music video shoot. Scott not only allowed his  home to be the backdrop, he became one of the stars.
> The song, "*Off the Rip*," a remix featuring French and *Chinx* also showcases Scott's rapping talents.
> People who were there tell us Scott's actually good ... one source says "really good."
> French and Scott are comrades, with *Khloe* and *Kourtney* under their respective belts and now musical icons.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3lYHXDOxM
> ​



Whatever, Scott.


----------



## mcb100

^I know, right?  I like Kourtney the best out of the KK's even though I'm definitely not the biggest fan of them. But, still. French and Scott mostly are like people who became famous because of other people. Maybe French has some not so good music under his belt, but Scott doesn't have any real skills? If both of them never got with Kourtney & Khloe, no one would know who the heck they are.


----------



## Caz71

Jujuma said:


> If someone else has commented on this, my bad. Didn't Kourt use to wear 3 Love bracelets? If so, nice to know they actually mean something to her unlike her little sister who just wants to see how many she can fit on one arm!



No she always has two yg ones


----------



## amoxie92

> Kourtney probably kept Scott around all these years so she can have all the children she wants from the same man and dumped him once she was done. I don't see her cheating.



Yup!


----------



## VickyB

kirsten said:


> Actually Kylie wore 7.  Assuming for:
> 
> Kris
> Caitlyn
> Kourtney
> Kim
> Khloe
> Rob
> Kendall
> 
> Now she wears 8. Probably added one for Tyga.



As usual, the Ks cheapen everything they touch. They've totally lost the plot of the intension of the Love Bracelet. I've been wearing mine since 1980 and feel like taking it off when I see that the Ks have finally discovered them. Yuck.


----------



## Bentley1

pursegrl12 said:


> I don't give kudos for **** you're supposed to do! You're a mom, that's just what you do!




Gotta agree with this.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her sister Kim Kardashian splurges thousands on designer outfits for daughter North.

But Kourtney Kardashian proved herself to be the canny one in the family on Sunday, as she dressed baby son Reign in his big sister Penelope's hand-me-downs.

The nine-month-old wore a pair of three-year-old Penelope's old animal-print sneakers as he joined his mother and auntie Khloe for a flight out of LAX.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-sneakers-join-Khloe-LAX.html#ixzz3lfX8fANr


----------



## TinksDelite

Is she wearing ANY bottoms, at all???






http://www.tmz.com/2015/09/14/kim-kourtney-kardashian-family-dinner-kylie-kendall-khloe/


----------



## bag-princess

TinksDelite said:


> Is she wearing ANY bottoms, at all???
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/09/14/0914-khourtney-kim-akmgsi-3.jpg
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/09/14/kim-kourtney-kardashian-family-dinner-kylie-kendall-khloe/






looks like a unitard!   keep it klassy kourtney!


----------



## Lounorada

TinksDelite said:


> Is she wearing ANY bottoms, at all???
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/09/14/0914-khourtney-kim-akmgsi-3.jpg
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/09/14/kim-kourtney-kardashian-family-dinner-kylie-kendall-khloe/


 
Looks like she's wearing a bodysuit under the dress/jacket and judging from her a$$ cheeks hanging out I'm guessing it's a thong bodysuit.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Fun loving mother of three seeks...........






Every time I read 'Reign' I think daughter because it sounds like a girl's name to me.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Looks like she's wearing a bodysuit under the dress/jacket and judging from her a$$ cheeks hanging out I'm guessing it's a thong bodysuit.



Guess Kris told her to start whoring it up now that Scott is gone and she needs a storyline/fake man who needs a check. Bring on the next gay man (white this time).


----------



## luxurygoodslove

Horrible........ Who told her that looks good?!..


----------



## tweegy

Had to do a double take, thought kourtney was showing something ....


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Looks like she's wearing a bodysuit under the dress/jacket and judging from her a$$ cheeks hanging out I'm guessing it's a thong bodysuit.




I hope those are a$$ cheeks and not.....


----------



## poopsie

Kim is holding onto her for dear life.


----------



## tweegy

Oryx816 said:


> I hope those are a$$ cheeks and not.....




[emoji37]same thing I thought


----------



## Jikena

Yeah it's her *** cheek. She posted a picture on Facebook. She's wearing a "bathing suit".


----------



## Oryx816

^ Regardless, still foul, IMHO.


----------



## Florasun

Scott looks like a seventies era sleaze bag.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I thought maybe she had her lips done too.


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> I thought maybe she had her lips done too.




Whoa!  I didn't need to read that while having my morning coffee!  It's official, my day has been defiled.  :lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

She has whipped herself back into fantastic shape after the birth of her third child, son Reign Disick back in December.

And Kourtney Kardashian wasn't shy to show off the result of all her hard work.

The 36-year-old reality star flaunted her washboard abs while heading to dinner with her younger sister Khloe in New York City on Monday evening to celebrate their youngest half-sister's Galore magazine cover as part of Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kylie-s-Galore-party-Khloe.html#ixzz3loO2nWyO


----------



## Jikena

Meh. Her pants are too high.


----------



## Sasha2012

If Kourtney Kardashian seemed bent on changing her more conservative image, she certainly succeeded.

The 36-year-old mother-of-three must have swerved heads her way when she arrived to The Polo Bar in New York City for dinner with her pregnant sister Kim Kardashian.

While Kim usually takes the spotlight in these scenarios, Kourtney was close to eclipsing her famous sibling thanks to that revealing outfit that might have been torn from the pages of a lingerie catalogue.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-jacket-dinner-sister-Kim.html#ixzz3lvvoInX0


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> If Kourtney Kardashian seemed bent on changing her more conservative image, she certainly succeeded.
> 
> The 36-year-old mother-of-three must have swerved heads her way when she arrived to The Polo Bar in New York City for dinner with her pregnant sister Kim Kardashian.
> 
> While Kim usually takes the spotlight in these scenarios, Kourtney was close to eclipsing her famous sibling thanks to that revealing outfit that might have been torn from the pages of a lingerie catalogue.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-jacket-dinner-sister-Kim.html#ixzz3lvvoInX0






omg :lolots::lolots::lolots:  i just can't!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Guess Kris told her to start whoring it up now that Scott is gone and she needs a storyline/fake man who needs a check. Bring on the next gay man *(white this time)*.






some days you stay on a roll - and today is one of them!!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North's expression says it all in that last pic.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that orange lip on her.


----------



## saira1214

Loving the green jumpsuit and orange lipstick.


----------



## GoGlam

Kourt pulls off a lot of looks that Kim tries and fails miserably at wearing.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

goglam said:


> kourt pulls off a lot of looks that kim tries and fails miserably at wearing.


+1


----------



## berrydiva

coach lover too said:


> +1



+2


----------



## NicolesCloset

berrydiva said:


> I like that orange lip on her.



I love it too


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> some days you stay on a roll - and today is one of them!!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kendall is winning that pic.

Kourt wears her clothes with a lot of confidence.


----------



## redney

lanasyogamama said:


> Kendall is winning that pic.
> 
> *Kourt wears her clothes with a lot of confidence*.



She really does. Likely because her paid stylist has talent and she knows she looks good in the selected clothing. Unlike Kimmie whose clothing selections are controlled by Kanye. She's gotta know she is a total laughingstock and always looks so uncomfortable and insecure.


----------



## Swanky

*Scott Disick Wasted But These Girls Will Do *

 *         9/17/2015 6:06 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

               LADIES, KNOW YOUR PLACETMZ.com









*Scott Disick*  was 3 sheets to the wind Thursday as he left The Nice Guy in West  Hollywood just before 2 AM ... and he clearly struggled to resolve a  perplexing female situation. 
 Two women were in Scott's car when he approached, and he  seemed annoyed. What's unclear ... was he pissed that they were random  chicks in waiting, or that they were in his seat.
 Either way, Scott decided they'd do, but only if they were in their proper place.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3m0QaWMd4
​


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Kourtney can pull the outfits off because they are in her size. She isn't trying to fit into a smaller size. Although some still look bad to me, like the lacy one.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Leaving NYC last night.


----------



## pursegrl12

i like her outfit here


----------



## NYCBelle

I want those boots


----------



## Lounorada

NYCBelle said:


> I want those boots


 
:ninja:
http://www.stuartweitzman.com/produ...entId=602&DepartmentGroupId=-1&ColMatID=23918


----------



## Sasha2012

All she was missing was the 10-gallon hat.

But that would probably have dwarfed Kourtney Kardashian's adorable daughter Penelope, who dressed up as a little cowgirl on Friday to go to work with her mum in Beverly Hills.

The three-year-old couldn't have looked any cuter in a white, Mexican-style smock with intricately embroidered flowers around the neckline and on the short puffy sleeves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ssed-cowgirl-goes-work-mum.html#ixzz3m8nlzww5


----------



## Swanky

OMG she's cute!  Littles love their boots!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She's so cute in that little outfit with her glitter tattoos!


----------



## Lounorada

Blind Item


_'They are looking for a &#8220;boyfriend&#8221; for this female reality show star._
_While they won&#8217;t call it a casting call, that is essentially what it is!_
_Although she is short, she prefers a man who is at least 5&#8217;9?._
_He should be under 40, photogenic, in shape (&#8220;he has to look good with his shirt off&#8221, like kids, and be able to handle the paparazzi._
_Willingness to engage in public conflict with her ex is a plus._
_One point of contention? Race. The star&#8217;s manager really wants someone who is black&#8230; while the female star would prefer someone who is not._
_While they probably won&#8217;t get anyone very famous for the part, they are aiming for someone semi-famous (like an athlete or musician) whose career would benefit from the exposure._
_It will be interesting to see who they wind up with._
_Whoever it is, know that it&#8217;s all just a storyline for the show, no matter how much romance or drama is reported!'_
Blind Gossip


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Blind Item
> 
> 
> _'They are looking for a boyfriend for this female reality show star._
> _While they wont call it a casting call, that is essentially what it is!_
> _Although she is short, she prefers a man who is at least 59?._
> _He should be under 40, photogenic, in shape (he has to look good with his shirt off), like kids, and be able to handle the paparazzi._
> _Willingness to engage in public conflict with her ex is a plus._
> _One point of contention? Race. The stars manager really wants someone who is black while the female star would prefer someone who is not._
> _While they probably wont get anyone very famous for the part, they are aiming for someone semi-famous (like an athlete or musician) *whose career would benefit from the exposure.*_
> _It will be interesting to see who they wind up with._
> _Whoever it is, know that its all just a storyline for the show, no matter how much romance or drama is reported!'_
> Blind Gossip





so they need another fool for their show!   whose career has ever benefited from dealing with those people??   the lies they tell!


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> All she was missing was the 10-gallon hat.
> 
> But that would probably have dwarfed Kourtney Kardashian's adorable daughter Penelope, who dressed up as a little cowgirl on Friday to go to work with her mum in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The three-year-old couldn't have looked any cuter in a white, Mexican-style smock with intricately embroidered flowers around the neckline and on the short puffy sleeves.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ssed-cowgirl-goes-work-mum.html#ixzz3m8nlzww5






she looks so precious!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> Blind Item
> 
> 
> _'They are looking for a boyfriend for this female reality show star._
> _While they wont call it a casting call, that is essentially what it is!_
> _Although she is short, she prefers a man who is at least 59?._
> _He should be under 40, photogenic, in shape (he has to look good with his shirt off), like kids, and be able to handle the paparazzi._
> _*Willingness to engage in public conflict with her ex is a plus*._
> _One point of contention? Race. The stars manager really wants someone who is black while the female star would prefer someone who is not._
> _While they probably wont get anyone very famous for the part, they are aiming for someone semi-famous (like an athlete or musician) whose career would benefit from the exposure._
> _It will be interesting to see who they wind up with._
> _Whoever it is, know that its all just a storyline for the show, no matter how much romance or drama is reported!'_
> Blind Gossip



I believe it. And I believe Scott is in on it as well.


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> Blind Item
> 
> 
> _'They are looking for a &#8220;boyfriend&#8221; for this female reality show star._
> _While they won&#8217;t call it a casting call, that is essentially what it is!_
> _Although she is short, she prefers a man who is at least 5&#8217;9?._
> _He should be under 40, photogenic, in shape (&#8220;he has to look good with his shirt off&#8221, like kids, and be able to handle the paparazzi._
> _Willingness to engage in public conflict with her ex is a plus._
> _One point of contention? Race. The star&#8217;s manager really wants someone who is black&#8230; while the female star would prefer someone who is not._
> _While they probably won&#8217;t get anyone very famous for the part, they are aiming for someone semi-famous (like an athlete or musician) whose career would benefit from the exposure._
> _It will be interesting to see who they wind up with._
> _Whoever it is, know that it&#8217;s all just a storyline for the show, no matter how much romance or drama is reported!'_
> Blind Gossip


this is disgusting to me
esp the part about them pushing her to go with a black guy 
fine if she wants to but it she doesn't, having it forced on her seems wrong (even tho it's fake anyway)

what a world
I don't watch any of the K shows but from the tiny bits I've seen channel surfing I always thought she was the cutest and least show-off-ey


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> so they need another fool for their show!   whose career has ever benefited from dealing with those people??   the lies they tell!




French went from never having a song played to being everywhere. Tyga is more known.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yupp and Scott owes his entire career to Kourtney as well.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> French went from never having a song played to being everywhere. Tyga is more known.



he is "everywhere" because of the people he is with - not because of anything he has done independently.   even now with his supposedly hooking up with Sanaa Latham - it's more about her and what she would want with someone like him.   she was supposedly seen at a recent party hooking up with Michael K. Williams.




CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Yupp and Scott owes his entire career to Kourtney as well.





career?  as a for hire drunken party fool?   yea - that is some major benefit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Why did she put that baby in those boots?


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been flaunting her very fit post-baby body ever since she split from partner of nearly a decade, the troubled Scott Disick, this summer.

And on Saturday Kourtney Kardashian went to new lengths to show off her frame.

The 36-year-old wore a see-through tank top over her black bra when taking her kids to a Farmers Market in at The Village at the Westfield Topanga near Calabasas.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Farmers-Market-Kris-Jenner.html#ixzz3mF5SGJdS


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Did little Mase get a haircut or is it in a ponytail?


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Blind Item
> 
> 
> _'They are looking for a &#8220;boyfriend&#8221; for this female reality show star._
> _While they won&#8217;t call it a casting call, that is essentially what it is!_
> _Although she is short, she prefers a man who is at least 5&#8217;9?._
> _He should be under 40, photogenic, in shape (&#8220;he has to look good with his shirt off&#8221, like kids, and be able to handle the paparazzi._
> _Willingness to engage in public conflict with her ex is a plus._
> _One point of contention? Race. The star&#8217;s manager really wants someone who is black&#8230; while the female star would prefer someone who is not._
> _While they probably won&#8217;t get anyone very famous for the part, they are aiming for someone semi-famous (like an athlete or musician) whose career would benefit from the exposure._
> _It will be interesting to see who they wind up with._
> _Whoever it is, know that it&#8217;s all just a storyline for the show, no matter how much romance or drama is reported!'_
> Blind Gossip



That's the understatement of the century! Perhaps Tiger Woods has some free time since he's circling the drain. With his history of past relationship drama, he could really up the ratings. Plus he and Caitlyn could be golf buddies and that would be a good bridge between the two shows!

Is Kourt even 5ft tall?????


----------



## stylemepretty

Again with the Kardashian kamel toe.   Do these women own any underwear?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

VickyB said:


> That's the understatement of the century! Perhaps Tiger Woods has some free time since he's circling the drain. With his history of past relationship drama, he could really up the ratings. *Plus he and Caitlyn could be golf buddies* and that would be a good bridge between the two shows!
> 
> Is Kourt even 5ft tall?????


----------



## Lounorada

What is it with the women in this family and their vaginas eating their clothes? 

They really need to start wearing these 'womens groin protectors' under their clothes at all times so our eyes aren't subjected to the monster kamel toe/moose knuckle...


google


----------



## Swanky

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Why did she put that baby in those boots?


I don't know if you're around littles much, but in my experience most of their favorite shoes are rain boots, lol!
They wear them w/ pjs, dresses, everywhere. . .  they love them!
Mine did, when they were between 2-6yrs old they all had a few pairs, wore them everywhere.


----------



## candy2100

Mine too!  I think they liked them so much because they can get them on easily.


----------



## Midge S

That is one weird outfit.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Why did she put that baby in those boots?





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't know if you're around littles much, but in my experience most of their favorite shoes are rain boots, lol!
> They wear them w/ pjs, dresses, everywhere. . .  they love them!
> Mine did, when they were between 2-6yrs old they all had a few pairs, wore them everywhere.





candy2100 said:


> Mine too!  I think they liked them so much because they can get them on easily.





I saw a little girl with a dress, rainboots [it was not raining], and some kind of fuzzy ears on the other day and I turned to my husband and said "somebody dressed themselves today."


----------



## Swanky

Lol! It's true!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't know if you're around littles much, but in my experience most of their favorite shoes are rain boots, lol!
> They wear them w/ pjs, dresses, everywhere. . .  they love them!
> Mine did, when they were between 2-6yrs old they all had a few pairs, wore them everywhere.






must be a little girl thing.  my boys never wore rain boots - that would have taken all the fun out of stomping in the water for them i'm sure!


----------



## White Orchid

My 3 year old neighbour looooves her boots.  Even wore them at her birthday party.  As did her friends lol.  Adorbs!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I love to see little kids being allowed to be little while they can! 
They grow up WAY too fast these days!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sasha2012 said:


> All she was missing was the 10-gallon hat.
> 
> But that would probably have dwarfed Kourtney Kardashian's adorable daughter Penelope, who dressed up as a little cowgirl on Friday to go to work with her mum in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The three-year-old couldn't have looked any cuter in a white, Mexican-style smock with intricately embroidered flowers around the neckline and on the short puffy sleeves.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ssed-cowgirl-goes-work-mum.html#ixzz3m8nlzww5



I'd like to have Penelope's dress (as a top) to wear with jeans! Love the boho look! 
She's too darn cute!


----------



## Swanky

I have twin sons, they loved rainboots as much as sister 
They had forge ones, fire truck themed, etc. . .http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## michie

I bet North thinks Penelope looks ridiculous, tho


----------



## Sasha2012

Is there anything more frustrating than having to get half undressed at the airport security line? 

Kourtney Kardashian needed a little help as she had to remove her shoes to be screened at LAX on Sunday, while also trying to carry her youngest son, Reign - who turns one in December.  

The 36-year-old reality television star enlisted the assistance of a nearby helpful gent to take off her black sneakers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-carry-baby-Reign-airport.html#ixzz3mKxdVYpz


----------



## White Orchid

She's lost a LOT of weight.  Sometimes a break up will have that effect.


----------



## Sarni

She looks gorgeous at the airport...and dressed in sensible comfortable clothes for traveling!


----------



## GoGlam

White Orchid said:


> She's lost a LOT of weight.  Sometimes a break up will have that effect.




I was just thinking that. I think she looks fantastic... Better than she has in years!


----------



## Star1231

She looks really good.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg I can't stand people who are barefoot at the airport. Even if I'm wearing sandals or flip flops I always bring a pair  of socks to wear through security. 

Maybe a big part of her looking so good is because she doesn't have kid #4 to watch anymore. Just think how less stress she has in her life now with out Scott in the picture.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

She looks amazing, it's incredible what healthy eating, exercise, and limited plastic surgery will do, her sisters really should take note, but I guess it's easier to inject yourself with everything known to man kind than put in any hard work. 

I don't follow their show, does anyone know what her diet is like and what exercise she does?


----------



## Flawn08

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg I can't stand people who are barefoot at the airport. Even if I'm wearing sandals or flip flops I always bring a pair  of socks to wear through security.
> 
> Maybe a big part of her looking so good is because she doesn't have kid #4 to watch anymore. Just think how less stress she has in her life now with out Scott in the picture.



Agreed. Scott is a good riddance!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sarni said:


> She looks gorgeous at the airport...and dressed in sensible comfortable clothes for traveling!



I agree! The rest of that family needs to take notes!
She seems easy to get along with too. Doesn't seem at all irritated at being searched.


----------



## dribbelina

@lounorada this cracked me up[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her baby is so cute, look at those chubby cheeks!


----------



## Lounorada

dribbelina said:


> @lounorada this cracked me up[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

I agree with everyone else, Kourtney looks great and I would guess Kim would look pretty similar (body shape/proportions) if she didn't start injecting her a$$ with concrete.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Lounorada said:


> I agree with everyone else, Kourtney looks great and I would guess Kim would look pretty similar (body shape/proportions) if she didn't start injecting her a$$ with concrete.



Yeah you are so right. Kim's body will never look as good as Kourt's after whatever happened to that horrible butt/hip area of hers.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I went and looked at old pics of Kim, she really did screw herself up for the long term to get press in the short term. I bet she is way jealous of kourtney now.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Prima Ballerina said:


> She looks amazing, it's incredible what healthy eating, exercise, and limited plastic surgery will do, her sisters really should take note, but I guess it's easier to inject yourself with everything known to man kind than put in any hard work.
> 
> I don't follow their show, does anyone know what her diet is like and what exercise she does?



I agree, she looks awesome.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg I can't stand people who are barefoot at the airport. Even if I'm wearing sandals or flip flops I always bring a pair  of socks to wear through security.
> 
> Maybe a big part of her looking so good is because she doesn't have kid #4 to watch anymore. Just think how less stress she has in her life now with out Scott in the picture.


 
Not sure why she doesn't have TSA precheck. She wouldn't have to worry about taking off her shoes or jacket.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> Not sure why she doesn't have TSA precheck. She wouldn't have to worry about taking off her shoes or jacket.



If she got through security quickly the paps wouldn't have enough time to get thier shots. After all she did call them to take her pic she can't get paid if they miss it.


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> I love to see little kids being allowed to be little while they can!
> They grow up WAY too fast these days!




yes!  i was just saying this to my son over the weekend regarding my grandson.  he wanted to wear the shoes he wanted and my son wanted him to wear shoes that were a "better" match to the outfit he was wearing.   i told him to not sweat the small stuff!  he would only be a little boy for a while and needs to be able to voice his own opinions about what he likes.  just leave them alone and let them be happy!  time goes by too quickly.






pixiejenna said:


> If she got through security quickly the paps wouldn't have enough time to get thier shots. After all she did call them to take her pic she can't get paid if they miss it.





i don't know why people have to be reminded of this.   this is how they work


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> If she got through security quickly the paps wouldn't have enough time to get thier shots. After all she did call them to take her pic she can't get paid if they miss it.


 


bag-princess said:


> i don't know why people have to be reminded of this.   this is how they work


 


 You are 100% right. I was thinking like a non famewhore, and should know better.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> You are 100% right.* I was thinking like a non famewhore,* and should know better.






   yes we all slip up sometimes and think about these situations with our ordinary mortals brain instead of the famewhore brain!  thank goodness someone is always here to pull us back in!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> yes we all slip up sometimes and think about these situations with our ordinary mortals brain instead of the famewhore brain!  thank goodness someone is always here to pull us back in!


 
I don't know how I never picked up on that . All this time I was so damn puzzled why in the world would so many celebs not use TSA Precheck. Best $100 I ever spent (free with Global Entry).


----------



## Dallas_Girl

pixiejenna said:


> If she got through security quickly the paps wouldn't have enough time to get thier shots. After all she did call them to take her pic she can't get paid if they miss it.




It's interesting the paps will even pay for these photos. Are people so Kardashian obsessed that they need to see photos of one going through airport security. I mean that's so scandalous.


----------



## Star1231

Sasha2012 said:


> Is there anything more frustrating than having to get half undressed at the airport security line?
> 
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian needed a little help as she had to remove her shoes to be screened at LAX on Sunday, while also trying to carry her youngest son, Reign - who turns one in December.
> 
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old reality television star enlisted the assistance of a nearby helpful gent to take off her black sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-carry-baby-Reign-airport.html#ixzz3mKxdVYpz[/
> 
> I'm surprised she's not wearing socks. I can't stand being barefoot in a public place. Gross.


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> I don't know how I never picked up on that . All this time I was so damn puzzled why in the world would so many celebs not use TSA Precheck. Best $100 I ever spent (free with Global Entry).


Sorry, but what does this entail exactly?


----------



## bag-princess

Star1231 said:


> Sasha2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything more frustrating than having to get half undressed at the airport security line?
> 
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian needed a little help as she had to remove her shoes to be screened at LAX on Sunday, while also trying to carry her youngest son, Reign - who turns one in December.
> 
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old reality television star enlisted the assistance of a nearby helpful gent to take off her black sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-carry-baby-Reign-airport.html#ixzz3mKxdVYpz[/
> 
> *I'm surprised she's not wearing socks. I can't stand being barefoot in a public place. Gross.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't like walking around my own home barefoot - i don't know how people do it in public.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> Star1231 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't like walking around my own home barefoot - i don't know how people do it in public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1!  Slippers rule in our house as well.  None of this barefoot action.
> 
> When my daughter was five or six our neighbor's son (her classmate) across the street had a crush on her, and I teased her about it because he used to leave notes for her in our mailbox....  Suddenly, the romance came to an abrupt end because she saw him coming out of his house barefoot when crossing the street to leave a note.  She said she couldn't like someone so "uncivilized" who walked outdoors barefoot!
> 
> A girl needs to have her standards.
Click to expand...


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> bag-princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> *+1!  Slippers rule in our house as well.  None of this barefoot action.*
> 
> When my daughter was five or six our neighbor's son (her classmate) across the street had a crush on her, and I teased her about it because he used to leave notes for her in our mailbox....  Suddenly, the romance came to an abrupt end because she saw him coming out of his house barefoot when crossing the street to leave a note.  She said she couldn't like someone so "uncivilized" who walked outdoors barefoot!
> 
> *A girl needs to have her standards*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA with both of these!!!
> 
> love that story!  uncivilized indeed!
Click to expand...


----------



## Swanky

www.justjared.com


----------



## Dallas_Girl

So what do you do at the pool/beach? It's a public place, do you wear socks/slipper there? Just curious what is civilized.


----------



## Swanky

I'm uncivilized in my home. Lol


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I don't mind being barefoot in my own home, my floors and carpets are clean!!


----------



## Wildflower22

I'm a southern girl and none of us wore shoes in the summertime! But we always did going out and to the store because that's ladylike. 

North and Penelope may have had a fit or just wanted to wear no shoes together. I wouldn't be comfortable with it because of potential hazards on the ground, but it may have been preferable to two tantrums.


----------



## shiny_things

I don't wear shoes in the house, I go barefoot, but I do for going out, or just stick a pair of flip flops on if I'm going out quickly.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> +1!  Slippers rule in our house as well.  None of this barefoot action.
> 
> When my daughter was five or six our neighbor's son (her classmate) across the street had a crush on her, and I teased her about it because he used to leave notes for her in our mailbox....  Suddenly, the romance came to an abrupt end because she saw him coming out of his house barefoot when crossing the street to leave a note.  She said she couldn't like someone so "uncivilized" who walked outdoors barefoot!
> 
> A girl needs to have her standards.


 



ETA: Also, +1 to the wearing slippers indoors. Shoes off at the door and slippers on.
I have a range of different style slippers depending on weather/time of the year.


----------



## tweegy

_Dear Diary, I found out today that I am uncivilized..._


----------



## Dallas_Girl

tweegy said:


> _dear diary, i found out today that i am uncivilized..._




+1


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't mind people going barefoot but I'd rather wear slippers or house flip-flops. I hate the hard floor and I dislike rugs/carpets. With slippers, not only my feet feels comfortable but they're also cleaner.


----------



## bunnyr

dangerouscurves said:


> i don't mind people going barefoot but i'd rather wear slippers or house flip-flops. I hate the hard floor and i dislike rugs/carpets. With slippers, not only my feet feels comfortable but they're also cleaner.




+1


----------



## bunnyr

Yes going outdoors without any type of shoe is "uncivilized". Its gross because you can step on anything. At the very least you get dirt on your feet and then what? Just walk right back into your home with the dirts? That's really gross and especially if your feet then start to sweat even a little and that dirt turn mud like and that gets rubbed all over your house floors. Then people that don't shower at night but wait til morning.... Yea.... Those feet really has gone everywhere.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

So have you never given your feet/legs a mud mask as a kid. Or felt mud/sand through your toes. 

Sorry but yeah couldn't live like that. If that makes me uncivilized then so be it. I'd rather have fun and be relaxed and enjoy life than worrying weather my feet are slightly dirty (which I can wash)


----------



## Swanky

OMG this thread tho. . . .  people judge about everything don't they!?


----------



## tweegy

I just wanna see how many pages it will trail for [emoji23]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think this was discussed about a month or two ago...for several pages.


----------



## shiny_things

I go barefoot into my garden. I love the feel of the grass beneath my feet. Going barefoot on the sand is a great joy in life.


----------



## terebina786

I've gone barefoot in the streets of Toronto in the wee hours of the morning because after a long night and a lot of drinks my feet hurt and I was too drunk to care LOL.  I'm klassy like that.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OMG this thread tho. . . .  people judge about everything don't they!?



Bwahaha! They really do!
I go barefoot as much as possible! There are actually health benfits. I have been mulling over writing up an entry on my anemic blog about it.  It is also amazing for your gut flora/microbiota.

http://fitness.mercola.com/sites/fitness/archive/2013/06/14/barefoot-running-bad-or-beneficial.aspx


----------



## Dallas_Girl

terebina786 said:


> I've gone barefoot in the streets of Toronto in the wee hours of the morning because after a long night and a lot of drinks my feet hurt and I was too drunk to care LOL.  I'm klassy like that.




Oh the humanity!!! How uncivilized of you!!  
(PS done the same thing down Hollywood Blvd)


----------



## pixiejenna

I have to wear slippers or house flip flops or Birkis indoors we have tile throughout the the house only a area rugs in the living room and family room. If we had carpeting all over I wouldn't mind being bare foot. But especially in the fall and winter, we live in a ranch and our tile is on top of a cement slab and is absolutely freezing.


----------



## Laila619

Going barefoot outside? So gross!

When my husband used to live with a roommate a long time ago, the roommate had a girlfriend who would walk around outside barefoot all the time. She'd get the mail barefoot, go out to the garage and putter around barefoot, etc. When I first met her, I noticed the bottoms of her feet were completely black from dirt and filth. I about passed out, lol.


----------



## bunnyr

Laila619 said:


> Going barefoot outside? So gross!
> 
> When my husband used to live with a roommate a long time ago, the roommate had a girlfriend who would walk around outside barefoot all the time. She'd get the mail barefoot, go out to the garage and putter around barefoot, etc. When I first met her, I noticed the bottoms of her feet were completely black from dirt and filth. I about passed out, lol.




This is exactly what I was saying too. I bet this roommate didn't try to wipe/ wash her feet immediately either so of course that dirt would mix with sweat and be all transferred to the house floor wether it be wood or carpet and probably onto her bed, sofa and etc as well. Yes gross!!


----------



## nastasja

Do we practice Yoga with socks on now too?


----------



## bunnyr

killerlife said:


> Do we practice Yoga with socks on now too?




That's completely different than going to the outside grounds.


----------



## Swanky

Pretty sure some shower in socks, lol!


----------



## bunnyr

Dallas_Girl said:


> So have you never given your feet/legs a mud mask as a kid. Or felt mud/sand through your toes.
> 
> Sorry but yeah couldn't live like that. If that makes me uncivilized then so be it. I'd rather have fun and be relaxed and enjoy life than worrying weather my feet are slightly dirty (which I can wash)




Sand at the beach is not the same situation and I would wash my feet upon leaving so that any "dirty stuff" isn't being deposited everywhere! The people that walk everywhere bare foot are usually ones that don't wash their feet immediately. Theyd continue their day and "wipe" their dirty feel all over the place (house floors, sofa, beds etc) including getting into their uggs. I've seen really filthy ugg liners from this behavior.


----------



## bag-princess

Laila619 said:


> Going barefoot outside? So gross!
> 
> When my husband used to live with a roommate a long time ago, the roommate had a girlfriend who would walk around outside barefoot all the time. She'd get the mail barefoot, go out to the garage and putter around barefoot, etc. When I first met her, *I noticed the bottoms of her feet were completely black from dirt and filth. I about passed out,* lol.





that is sooooo disgusting!!!  i hope she doesn't crawl into bed with nasty feet!!


----------



## ByeKitty

killerlife said:


> Do we practice Yoga with socks on now too?





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Pretty sure some shower in socks, lol!


----------



## bisousx

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Pretty sure some shower in socks, lol!



Lmfao


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Oh no, how uncivilized of me!!!! I'm so gross and I know all of you are so above me because you wouldn't dare get your feet dirty.


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Pretty sure some shower in socks, lol!




#died


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Dallas_Girl said:


> View attachment 3137024
> 
> 
> Oh no, how uncivilized of me!!!! I'm so gross and I know all of you are so above me because you wouldn't dare get your feet dirty.



Meh. Come on over girlfriend . I'm Aussie. I run around in summer in my yard and house without shoes all the time - and at the beach. I make a concession to wear thongs (flip flops) when I go out. 

I don't wear shoes in my house - it's carpeted aside from the kitchen. And everyone takes their shoes off on the front porch.


----------



## tweegy

Dallas_Girl said:


> View attachment 3137024
> 
> 
> Oh no, how uncivilized of me!!!! I'm so gross and I know all of you are so above me because you wouldn't dare get your feet dirty.




[emoji45] *clutches pearls*


----------



## Dallas_Girl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Meh. Come on over girlfriend . I'm Aussie. I run around in summer in my yard and house without shoes all the time - and at the beach. I make a concession to wear thongs (flip flops) when I go out.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wear shoes in my house - it's carpeted aside from the kitchen. And everyone takes their shoes off on the front porch.




I'm there [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pittcat

tweegy said:


> #died




+1 [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Dallas_Girl

tweegy said:


> [emoji45] *clutches pearls*




Hahahahahaha lmao


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

lol in AZ, you'd be crazy to walk outside barefoot-- for half of the year, the ground is so hot, it'll leave blisters on your feet! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] trust me, I learned that lesson when I was in middle school when I ran outside because I missed the mailman and had something very important to give him-- some kind of paper to stop mail delivery temporarily while my parents and I were going on vacation? Lol wasn't trying to be uncivilized, I just panicked at the thought of getting into trouble with my parents and didn't think much about putting shoes on. Lol 

I have no issues walking barefoot inside my house. 

Bottom line-- there are germs everywhere. Our bodies do a pretty good job at fighting them off, and it seems pointless to freak out about them. It's not like you can escape them! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## dr.pepper

Not walking barefoot in your own house is insane.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Count me on the list of people who go to bed with black stained feet from being outside!


----------



## Jikena

Lol I saw 3 new pages I was like "hmm something interesting with Kourtney ?!". Nah, just a conversation about barefoot/no barefoot


----------



## newcalimommy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Pretty sure some shower in socks, lol!




Lol! Killed it [emoji23]


----------



## Sarni

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Meh. Come on over girlfriend . I'm Aussie. I run around in summer in my yard and house without shoes all the time - and at the beach. I make a concession to wear thongs (flip flops) when I go out.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wear shoes in my house - it's carpeted aside from the kitchen. And everyone takes their shoes off on the front porch.




I'm Australian too and I was always barefoot at home...inside or out! My kids were barefoot all day long playing outside....just like every other kid!


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Meh. Come on over girlfriend . I'm Aussie. I run around in summer in my yard and house without shoes all the time - and at the beach. I make a concession to wear thongs (flip flops) when I go out.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wear shoes in my house - it's carpeted aside from the kitchen. And everyone takes their shoes off on the front porch.




that explains everything, you are and aussie and so am i (sort of), we of the penal colony past are certainly uncivilized!
i like the feeling of grass on my feet, the sand when i walk in the beach and the freedom of being a barefoot goddess in my own home!


----------



## StopHammertime

I live in Florida... Spent most of my childhood barefoot LOL. 
Had a brief stint in art school and went everywhere completely barefoot then too - classes, the bus, around the dorms... What's funny is that girls would stop me and say they loved my fashion statement. Was not a statement, I just didn't want to wear shoes...
I really just don't see the big deal about being barefoot, I never got sick or any kind of foot fungus from it, and you can easily clean the bottom of your feet...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love being barefoot around my house, in the yard, by the pool, etc but I draw the line at walking around barefoot on random public streets.  I also side eye folks who walk around barefoot everywhere and hop in the bed without showering/at least washing their feet...that's nasty.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

No shoes allowed in my house either! I always had white carpet, while raising two boys and they learned from the get go that the rule was shoes OFF at the door. Even now with all tile, the same rule applies. Cannot stand shoes in the house! (unless it's house slippers that is).


----------



## bunnyr

Coach Lover Too said:


> No shoes allowed in my house either! I always had white carpet, while raising two boys and they learned from the get go that the rule was shoes OFF at the door. Even now with all tile, the same rule applies. Cannot stand shoes in the house! (unless it's house slippers that is).




Me too. I am all about house slippers too! This keeps my floors much cleaner and I hate the feeling of getting any particles stuck on my feet.


----------



## Caz71

Omg my pet peeve too. Have guests who wear their sneakers in my house. Its also uncomfortable.  Let yr feet breathe


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be a single mom but she dresses like a rocker chick.

When taking her son Mason to an appointment on Friday, Kourtney Kardashian wore some very short Daisy Duke cut-offs that showed off her toned legs, which have been hard won from Gunnar Peterson workouts.

The 36-year-old ex of Scott Disick also had on a grey T-shirt from her brother-in-law Kanye West's Yeezus concert.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ason-appointment-Calabasas.html#ixzz3muBbFKlT


----------



## stylemepretty

They finally cut his hair!


----------



## Sasha2012

*'I've been making money since I was a kid!' Scott Disick says he's not worried about losing the Kardashian fortune after his split with Kourtney*

He's been used to an uber-comfortable lifestyle thanks to his nine-year relationship with Kourtney Kardashian.

But all that could change for Scott Disick after his split from the 36-year-old reality star in July.

And if he's at all concerned where the greenbacks are going to come from, he's not showing it. 

'Ive been making money since I was a kid, and Ill keep making money,' Scott told Us Weekly during an appearance at Harrahs in Atlantic City, New Jersey, on Saturday. 'So I am not worried about it. I am feeling good.'

An eyewitness told Us that the 32-year-old took selfies with a bunch of girls at the club. 

And he shouted: 'Lets blow the roof off this mother f*****,' as he appeared onstage to kick off the night. 

Scott was later seen leaving the club with his crew and several girls.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-fortune-split-Kourtney.html#ixzz3n42vIoBr


----------



## poopsie

OFFS.......................any money he makes is due to his association with Kourt. Who ever heard of him before he hooked up with her?


----------



## bag-princess

poopsie said:


> OFFS.......................any money he makes is due to his association with Kourt. Who ever heard of him before he hooked up with her?




he should get something for it.  why would anyone be bothered with that family unless it was going to be something to gain.   it is no different from them making money due to their association with some people.


----------



## TC1

He was an only child too..his parents have both passed. I'm sure he has some $$ from their estate.


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> He was an only child too..his parents have both passed. I'm sure he has some $$ from their estate.



Yup, on the show he said he was going to sell their house in the hamptons. I'm sure that's of good real estate value.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

He needs to grow the f*** up.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I thought his parents were broke.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Found this. With arrest photo in link taken when his father robbed the bank

..........Scotts dads embarrassing arrest appears to have been the rock bottom in a series of financial problems for him and his wife. Court records obtained by Star indicate that between 1989 and 2008, Jeffrey and Bonnie Disick individually and collectively were the subjects of liens and judgments filed by companies, individuals and state and federal tax agencies totaling at least $391,000.

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/06/scott-disick-father-criminal-arrest-record-mug-shot/


----------



## Sasha2012

She has worked hard on her post-baby body.

And Kourtney Kardashian showed on her most recent outing that all the hitting the gym and dieting has paid off.

The 36-year-old reality star looked in absolute fantastic shape for a mother-of-three while grabbing a caffeinated beverage at Coffee Bean in Los Angeles on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kintight-black-leggings-LA.html#ixzz3n5BsWCyy


----------



## sabrunka

Well, she looks great.  Nothing else to say!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

sabrunka said:


> Well, she looks great.  Nothing else to say!


I completely agree!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like when she wears super normal clothes.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Found this. With arrest photo in link taken when his father robbed the bank
> 
> 
> 
> ..........Scotts dads embarrassing arrest appears to have been the rock bottom in a series of financial problems for him and his wife. Court records obtained by Star indicate that between 1989 and 2008, Jeffrey and Bonnie Disick individually and collectively were the subjects of liens and judgments filed by companies, individuals and state and federal tax agencies totaling at least $391,000.
> 
> 
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/06/scott-disick-father-criminal-arrest-record-mug-shot/






Please! I have known people who are not as rich as they were supposed to be and were hit with big $$$ judgements like that and still managed to live the good life!


----------



## Star1231

Sasha2012 said:


> She has worked hard on her post-baby body.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kourtney Kardashian showed on her most recent outing that all the hitting the gym and dieting has paid off.
> 
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star looked in absolute fantastic shape for a mother-of-three while grabbing a caffeinated beverage at Coffee Bean in Los Angeles on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kintight-black-leggings-LA.html#ixzz3n5BsWCyy




She looks really good. I really like her as a mom.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Please! I have known people who are not as rich as they were supposed to be and were hit with big $$$ judgements like that and still managed to live the good life!


 
Scott also did not come from money as he claims. My friend "M" is married to "D". "D" grew up with Scott here in NYC (they were best friends and the families are still close). I met a few of Scott's relatives at "M and D's" bridal shower and at the wedding (they year they had Penelope). "D" was also the one that give me the scope on the fake restaurant ownership Scott had here in NYC. Scott was invited to the wedding, but did not come. "M" has mentioned to me, "D" has been on camera for the show, a few times, when they come to NYC and once when "D" went to a party Scott had in Vegas.


----------



## michie

Wait...what?


----------



## luxurygoodslove

Omg normally I hate to react haha....but the $25mio is fake? Maybe I am just to honest but is his whole life a lie? Omg! I do like him you know... Because K was very cold and weird with him. But sometimes they seemed happy ... I hope he get s his act together...


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Wait...what?






exactly!!!!   all that M & D - i had to stop reading.


----------



## michie

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!!   all that M & D - i had to stop reading.



I finished. My answer was "M" had 3 apples left and had driven 25.2 miles.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> I finished. My answer was "M" had 3 apples left and had driven 25.2 miles.





POST.OF.THE.DAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> I finished. My answer was "M" had 3 apples left and had driven 25.2 miles.



 Bwahaha! OMG LOL Michie, I can't!


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> I finished. My answer was "M" had 3 apples left and had driven 25.2 miles.


 


bag-princess said:


> POST.OF.THE.DAY!!!!!!!!


 


tweegy said:


> Bwahaha! OMG LOL Michie, I can't!


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


>


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


>







oh no you didn't!!!!  :lolots::lolots:


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


>


----------



## Oryx816

Thank you for providing so much entertainment first thing in the morning ladies!

 :lolots:


----------



## VickyB

michie said:


> I finished. My answer was "M" had 3 apples left and had driven 25.2 miles.


----------



## Pinkcooper

My fiancé went to school with Scott and his family weren't wealthy. He said that Scott's dad was a bit sketchy and Scott was always a loud mouth show off and hung out with kids that had money. His parents house is probably like 10 minutes away from us and it's not considered to be in the hamptons, which they made it seem like on their show. It is considered riverhead, ny.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Los Angeles (September 28)


----------



## dr.pepper

Did she pay someone to do that to her hair?! [emoji15]

And ID on the suede stacked heels?


----------



## GoGlam

michie said:


> I finished. My answer was "M" had 3 apples left and had driven 25.2 miles.




Hahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## VickyB

Can't stand the hair but am intrigued by the shoes!


----------



## nastasja

michie said:


> I finished. My answer was "M" had 3 apples left and had driven 25.2 miles.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## NicolesCloset

Don't like the look at all


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Los Angeles (September 29)


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> Is there anything more frustrating than having to get half undressed at the airport security line?
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian needed a little help as she had to remove her shoes to be screened at LAX on Sunday, while also trying to carry her youngest son, Reign - who turns one in December.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality television star enlisted the assistance of a nearby helpful gent to take off her black sneakers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-carry-baby-Reign-airport.html#ixzz3mKxdVYpz



Can someone ID her runners in these pics please? Are they Nike? They're really cute.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dr.pepper said:


> Did she pay someone to do that to her hair?! [emoji15]
> 
> And ID on the suede stacked heels?



They're Gianvito Rossi, babe.

http://www.gianvitorossi.com/jimi_high_braided_suede_lace_up_sandal


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> Los Angeles (September 29)




Really like this look on her.


----------



## Lounorada

LouboutinHottie said:


> Can someone ID her runners in these pics please? Are they Nike? They're really cute.



They're the Adidas x Kanye 'Yeezy 350 Boost'


----------



## Bag*Snob

Pinkcooper said:


> My fiancé went to school with Scott and his family weren't wealthy. He said that Scott's dad was a bit sketchy and Scott was always a loud mouth show off and hung out with kids that had money. His parents house is probably like 10 minutes away from us and it's not considered to be in the hamptons, which they made it seem like on their show. It is considered riverhead, ny.



Hi Neighbor!  I know Riverhead well.  I was just there yesterday getting my Starbucks and shopping.  Can you give me an idea where their house is located?


----------



## Pinkcooper

Bag*Snob said:


> Hi Neighbor!  I know Riverhead well.  I was just there yesterday getting my Starbucks and shopping.  Can you give me an idea where their house is located?




It is off of sound ave and Edwards ave. I believe the street is landing lane. It's a circular House. its a beautiful area but it's definitely not the hamptons that's for sure.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I know where that is. Thanks.


----------



## Oryx816

I don't like her matching her lip color to the burgundy dress.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Los Angeles (September 28)



This outfit looked better with her hair in a ponytail, and without the burgundy lip.


----------



## tweegy

Pinkcooper said:


> It is off of sound ave and Edwards ave. I believe the street is landing lane. It's a circular House. its a beautiful area but it's definitely not the hamptons that's for sure.





Bag*Snob said:


> I know where that is. Thanks.



Tpf Detectives at work  Busting Kardashian foolery.

BagSnob, remember the cardinal rule. 'pics or it didn't happen'


----------



## Pinkcooper

tweegy said:


> Tpf Detectives at work  Busting Kardashian foolery.
> 
> BagSnob, remember the cardinal rule. 'pics or it didn't happen'




The picture of the lords parents house? Lol


----------



## pursegrl12

Pinkcooper said:


> It is off of sound ave and Edwards ave. I believe the street is landing lane. It's a circular House. its a beautiful area but it's definitely not the hamptons that's for sure.




https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...2!3m1!1s0x89e860ff13483657:0xbfdbb2b9d92590f2

Not at all the Hamptons!!!


----------



## poopsie

Funny how you don't see pics of her going to the gym every day yet she looks better than gym Beastmaster Khole


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> Funny how you don't see pics of her going to the gym every day yet she looks better than gym *Beastmaster Khole*


  
So true, though...


----------



## Bag*Snob




----------



## nastasja

poopsie said:


> Funny how you don't see pics of her going to the gym every day yet she looks better than gym Beastmaster Khole




lol [emoji23] beastmaster


----------



## LavenderIce

poopsie said:


> Funny how you don't see pics of her going to the gym every day yet she looks better than gym Beastmaster Khole




She also does not have the beastmaster's pantry of processed foods.


----------



## AshTx.1

poopsie said:


> Funny how you don't see pics of her going to the gym every day yet she looks better than gym Beastmaster Khole



Omg yesssss


----------



## Encore Hermes

re gym
I think they all have gyms in their homes but she probably actually  uses hers.


----------



## dr.pepper

She looks sooo thin in a good way!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She looks healthy and not pumped full of plastic! Whatever she's doing is working for her, that's for sure.


----------



## Oryx816

Bag*Snob said:


> links.mlslirealtor.com/mlsphotos/full/1/985/2733985.jpg




Do Keebler elves live here?


----------



## bag-princess

Bag*Snob said:


> links.mlslirealtor.com/mlsphotos/full/1/985/2733985.jpg






that is so underwhelming - not to mention oddly shaped!:giggles:


----------



## Encore Hermes

Where is Baiting Hollow? 

The house for sale beginning for the year





Curbed

http://hamptons.curbed.com/archives/2015/02/06/buy_scott_disicks_moms_buckyball_house_for_799k.php

28.5 mi


----------



## tweegy

I don't get the decor and furnishings.. I'm guessing it was kardashianized...


----------



## maddie66

Encore Hermes said:


> Where is Baiting Hollow?
> 
> The house for sale beginning for the year
> cdn.cstatic.net/images/gridfs/54d4c5f4f92ea134b5005791/2733985-1.jpg
> Curbed
> 
> http://hamptons.curbed.com/archives/2015/02/06/buy_scott_disicks_moms_buckyball_house_for_799k.php
> 
> 28.5 mi
> maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&hl=en-us&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.104226188,d.eXY&biw=1024&bih=672&um=1&ie=UTF-8&fb=1&gl=us&saddr=The+Hamptons&geocode=KRupqZHOleiJMVFggE1ziQG8;KTFdyaIrXuiJMVupS8GvkEZw&daddr=Baiting+Hollow,+NY&dirflg=d&gmm=CgIgAQ%3D%3D




It's on Long Island Sound on the opposite side of Long Island from
the Hamptons.  It's a very pretty area, but not even all the way out on the North Fork, where there are starting to be more Hamptons-like towns.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her ex and father of her three children, Scott Disick, was spotted partying all night with a mystery blonde.

And instead of sulking at home about it, Kourtney Kardashian decided to paint on plenty of make-up and put on her most stylish outfit for her latest outing.

The 36-year-old reality star didn't seem to let the troubling news get to her as she was done up to the nines while running errands in Los Angeles on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cott-Disick-mystery-blonde.html#ixzz3nNv9s2q6


----------



## pukasonqo

no to the circus pants, she had a cute figure but the pants are swallowing her!


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> no to the circus pants, she had a cute figure but the pants are swallowing her!




I know those pants aren't velvet...is that seersucker?


----------



## Dallas_Girl

That blonde with Scott looks strung out. Seems he might be spiraling further into his addiction. So sad.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Oryx816 said:


> I know those pants aren't velvet...is that seersucker?



Lol! &#128516;


----------



## White Orchid

Those pants!!!!

Lou, any ID?  Lol. I kid!


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> I know those pants aren't velvet...is that seersucker?




she only needs a jacket and she would be doing pimp kouture...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Her ex and father of her three children, Scott Disick, was spotted partying all night with a mystery blonde.
> 
> 
> 
> And instead of sulking at home about it, Kourtney Kardashian decided to paint on plenty of make-up and put on her most stylish outfit for her latest outing.
> 
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star didn't seem to let the troubling news get to her as she was done up to the nines while running errands in Los Angeles on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cott-Disick-mystery-blonde.html#ixzz3nNv9s2q6




Is the the pouch from Celine Tie bag?!?! Do they sell them separately as well?


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Those pants!!!!
> 
> Lou, any ID?  Lol. I kid!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Those pants!!!!
> 
> Lou, any ID?  Lol. I kid!



https://www.thelineanddot.com/web/product/jerry-trouser/


----------



## Oryx816

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Lol! [emoji1]







White Orchid said:


> Those pants!!!!
> 
> Lou, any ID?  Lol. I kid!







pukasonqo said:


> she only needs a jacket and she would be doing pimp kouture...




Maybe a hat with a feather....


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> https://www.thelineanddot.com/web/product/jerry-trouser/




Oh Lou, no!  Please don't release that into the world!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her outfit and the hair and makeup. She looks good.


----------



## NicolesCloset

The blonde has some splotches on her legs?  Or is that the lighting?  Oh scott why?


----------



## Nathalya

The blond one looks quite young...


----------



## pittcat

Can anyone id kourtneys lip color?


----------



## Ladybug09

Nathalya said:


> The blond one looks quite young...



And emaciated.


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> Maybe a hat with a feather....




how could i forget the hat!


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> how could i forget the hat!
> View attachment 3146174




Nailed it!  :lolots:


----------



## Emma150

Nathalya said:


> The blond one looks quite young...


she is 18 years old


----------



## Emma150




----------



## lovemysavior

Emma150 said:


>



Oh no...&#128532;


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> Her ex and father of her three children, Scott Disick, was spotted partying all night with a mystery blonde.
> 
> And instead of sulking at home about it, Kourtney Kardashian decided to paint on plenty of make-up and put on her most stylish outfit for her latest outing.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star didn't seem to let the troubling news get to her as she was done up to the nines while running errands in Los Angeles on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cott-Disick-mystery-blonde.html#ixzz3nNv9s2q6


The blonde is digging at her crotch in almost every pic in the link.  That can't be good...


----------



## Sasha2012

They sparked relationship rumours when they were spotted partying until the early hours in New York on Wednesday night. 

And it looks like things are moving quickly between Scott Disick and rumoured love interest Lindsay Vrckovnic as the two were seen soaking up the rays together during a beach holiday in Miami on Friday. 

The two looked relaxed in one another's company as they chatted incessantly whilst reclined on sun loungers before the 18-year-old model showcased her bikini body in all of its glory as she headed in the sea to cool off.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...romantic-Miami-beach-break.html#ixzz3nYZqJ11w


----------



## pursegrl12

Wow, she's giving Lindsey a run for her money in the bruise department


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Are those bruises or track marks? Seriously can't tell in some of the photos.


----------



## White Orchid

His pubes are pokin' out


----------



## White Orchid

pursegrl12 said:


> Wow, she's giving Lindsey a run for her money in the bruise department


Omg, I just noticed.  Does that denote drug use?  She looks like she's been in a car accident.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

coconutsboston said:


> The blonde is digging at her crotch in almost every pic in the link.  That can't be good...



Yeah what's up with that??



Lounorada said:


> https://www.thelineanddot.com/web/product/jerry-trouser/



They don't even look good on the model!


----------



## Oryx816

This girl is a blazing mess!  The next to last pic is particularly troubling.  

I think I see a very floppy labium hanging out of her bikini bottoms but I'm too grossed out to zoom in.


----------



## lanasyogamama

pursegrl12 said:


> wow, she's giving lindsey a run for her money in the bruise department



seriously.


----------



## Jikena

White Orchid said:


> His pubes are pokin' out



I was about to comment, why is he wearing his shorts so low ? We can see the start of his pubes. Ewww.


----------



## coconutsboston

Oryx816 said:


> This girl is a blazing mess!  The next to last pic is particularly troubling.
> 
> I think I see a very floppy labium hanging out of her bikini bottoms but I'm too grossed out to zoom in.


I am so not sad I missed that the first time around! haha


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian cracked a rare smile while out and about with her eldest son Mason in Woodland Hills on Saturday.

The 36-year-old reality star dressed her petite 5ft figure in tiny denim cut-offs, peep-toe booties, and a sleeveless Pink Floyd shirt.

The Keeping Up with the Kardashians stunner put on a brave face beneath her large sunglasses and she wore her straight raven locks down.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-fling-18-year-old-model.html#ixzz3nZImI8Vt


----------



## AEGIS

White Orchid said:


> His pubes are pokin' out



well she's also serving side vagina so i guess they work well together


----------



## chowlover2

pursegrl12 said:


> Wow, she's giving Lindsey a run for her money in the bruise department




Agreed!


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> well she's also serving side vagina so i guess they work well together




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] pots and lids.


----------



## Oryx816

"Beef curtains" come to mind with this blond chick.  Ewwww


----------



## chowlover2

Is this hot mess another storyline for Scott and Kourt? What does he have without the K's? He is delusional if he thinks otherwise...


----------



## Nathalya

She's 18?? Lawd


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Smartest thing Kourtney ever did was kick his sorry a** to the curb!

(Mason looks adorable in those glasses! Love his little personality!)


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Coach Lover Too said:


> Smartest thing Kourtney ever did was kick his sorry a** to the curb!
> 
> (Mason looks adorable in those glasses! Love his little personality!)




Agree!! Not sure why she didn't sooner.


----------



## Jikena

Dallas_Girl said:


> Agree!! Not sure why she didn't sooner.



I know KUWTK is a lot of fake but... When Kourtney was mad at Kris for cheating on Robert (which broke their marriage), she said that she would always try to make her marriage work for her kids. Her kids are the most important thing for her and she doesn't want them to be shocked by a divorce. So, I think she tried and tried, but in the end, it couldn't be saved.


----------



## Swanky

^I think that's a part of the reason she wouldn't marry Scott.... no future divorce.


----------



## Jikena

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^I think that's a part of the reason she wouldn't marry Scott.... no future divorce.



Oh right I forgot they weren't married lol. Yeah I agree. (Just replace "marriage" by "relationship" and "divorce" by "separation" in my comment. )


----------



## Dallas_Girl

It's just my opinion/thoughts, I don't think there ever was a breakup because I don't think they were ever really a couple. Their relationship seemed scripted and fake to me.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think they were a couple in the beginning but stayed together and made it into a working relationship for the family brand, $ security,  and perks but imo it isn't like they just broke up, Scott bought the new house a year ago. It is just coming to light now and _surprise_ they are working it into the show script. I see an ad that they are still using [del]the ghost of [/del]Lamar on the phone. 

And wouldn't be shocked if they got back together. Wouldn't be surprised if the 18yr old is from central casting.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^I think that's a part of the reason she wouldn't marry Scott.... no future divorce.





He was not husband material but she had no problems making 3 kids with him?? I will never understand that mentality at all!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> He was not husband material but she had no problems making 3 kids with him?? I will never understand that mentality at all!!



This all day!!!!

Why is it so hard for women to understand - just because a man is your boyfriend, does not mean he is suppose to be the father of your children.


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> He was not husband material but she had no problems making 3 kids with him?? I will never understand that mentality at all!!







Sassys said:


> This all day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so hard for women to understand - just because a man is your boyfriend, does not mean he is suppose to be the father of your children.




Agreed!  If a man isn't good enough for a woman to commit to, then why is he good enough for her children?  It makes no sense at all.


----------



## Sassys

Oryx816 said:


> Agreed!  If a man isn't good enough for a woman to commit to, then why is he good enough for her children?  It makes no sense at all.



Same with "shotgun" engagements. A man never asked you to marry him, but as soon as you announce you are pregnant, he wants to marry you? No thank you.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I remember people stanning for Scott though..lol. Saying he was funny and the only one who pushes back against the K's. Even some posters that are now hanging him out to dry.

Times change...


----------



## Oryx816

Sassys said:


> Same with "shotgun" engagements. A man never asked you to marry him, but as soon as you announce you are pregnant, he wants to marry you? No thank you.




This!  These situations always come off as a way for a man to assuage his guilt and not from love or deep commitment.  

I know whereof I speak.  This was the case for my parents.  No love there, I was resented and they heaped physical and verbal abuse upon me to punish me for my existence, and for them having to stay together.  I no longer speak to them and I am finally happy and I am valued by my husband and daughter.

A couple who marries because of appearances or because "it is the right thing", isn't doing the right thing for anyone.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Two of our friends just got divorced for this reason. Very unhappy marriage that only happened because she fell pregnant. Then he felt trapped and it went on for 6 years and one more child.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> This all day!!!!
> 
> Why is it so hard for women to understand - *just because a man is your boyfriend, does not mean he is suppose to be the father of your children*.






preach!! 


first one - ok.  but a second AND a third - please don't act like you didn't know him better by then!  i don't get why people waste good time trying to say they feel sorry for her.  she is not a victim - those kids are.


----------



## Jikena

bag-princess said:


> He was not husband material but she had no problems making 3 kids with him?? I will never understand that mentality at all!!



I agree !!! Why would you start having children with someone you know you don't want to be engaged to because the relationship might stop one day ? It's a big no. If you have children, it's with the person you love and you think you will spend the rest of your life with. Sadly, it often doesn't happen. But why would you have children with someone you already know won't be here with you "forever" ? For me -and this might sound really cheesy- children are the result of two people being in love - it's the representation, "the product", of both of you and it represents love. Having kids just to have kids ? No. And I think that's what Kourtney was all about when having children. She said multiple times that she loved being pregnant. And I know the first one was a "mistake" (I mean that it wasn't expected) but then she just stopped taking the pill and kept having children even though she knew she wasn't going to stay with Scott forever.

This has nothing to do with the subject but I'm gonna add that I find couples that get married or have children after 6 months or 1 year absolutely annoying.


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> His pubes are pokin' out











pursegrl12 said:


> Wow, she's giving Lindsey a run for her money in the bruise department











dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] pots and lids.




They are both just all around nasty.






bag-princess said:


> He was not husband material but she had no problems making 3 kids with him?? I will never understand that mentality at all!!



Amen. She's  just as stupid.


----------



## Swanky

bag-princess said:


> He was not husband material but she had no problems making 3 kids with him?? I will never understand that mentality at all!!



Yea, apparently. She wanted kids and was in a relationship with a guy (Scott) so there you have it. 
If he didn't want them he should've used protection. She got what she wanted.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> They are both just all around nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amen. She's  just as stupid*.





that much is clear.


----------



## SouthTampa

pursegrl12 said:


> Wow, she's giving Lindsey a run for her money in the bruise department


I know!   Looks as though she was just in some sort of battle and lost!!


----------



## Sassys

Oryx816 said:


> This!  These situations always come off as a way for a man to assuage his guilt and not from love or deep commitment.
> 
> I know whereof I speak.  This was the case for my parents.  No love there, I was resented and they heaped physical and verbal abuse upon me to punish me for my existence, and for them having to stay together.  I no longer speak to them and I am finally happy and I am valued by my husband and daughter.
> 
> A couple who marries because of appearances or because "it is the right thing", isn't doing the right thing for anyone.



 good for you.

It drives me crazy when people stay together for the kids. Kids are not stupid and know when parents are not happy. Sorry, I am not staying in a screwed up relationship for the kids just so we can be a family. There are many types of families and IMO, you can't be a good parent if you are unhappy.


----------



## chowlover2

If Kourt was so desperate for kids she would have been smarter to use a sperm bank!


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> If Kourt was so desperate for kids she would have been smarter to use a sperm bank!




ITA but.........
there is no big storyline in that for her.  without scott she is not interesting at all.


----------



## Sasha2012

That's what big sisters are for.

Kourtney Kardashian gave pregnant Kim a break on Sunday as she brought North West for a day out at a pumpkin patch in LA.

The two-year-old appeared to be having a ball as she hung out with her little cousins Mason, five, and Penelope, three.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-pumpkin-patch-LA-cousins.html#ixzz3negdbXkV


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> ITA but.........
> there is no big storyline in that for her.  without scott she is not interesting at all.




Agreed! Pretty pathetic though.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> If Kourt was so desperate for kids she would have been smarter to use a sperm bank!


lol


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> If Kourt was so desperate for kids she would have been smarter to use a sperm bank!


 
Then people would think she can't get a man, and that is a huge no, no in the Kardashian world.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Color coordinated for the pap shots, inc, north. Did they get a pumpkin or just take the pics and leave.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> Agreed!  If a man isn't good enough for a woman to commit to, then why is he good enough for her children?  It makes no sense at all.




But maybe SHE wanted the children, she wanted to be a mother and she was not willing to have a sperm donor who she'd never met.


----------



## DiorT

Encore Hermes said:


> Color coordinated for the pap shots, inc, north. Did they get a pumpkin or just take the pics and leave.



Yup, noticed in video they go to the car, not a pumpkin in site.  And the nanny it looks like is told to stay out of the pap shots.  She holds back a safe distance.


----------



## Swanky

dangerouscurves said:


> But maybe SHE wanted the children, she wanted to be a mother and she was not willing to have a sperm donor who she'd never met.



That's all I'm saying. . . 

They had a relationship IMO and she wanted babies.  He clearly didn't choose not to have kids considering he impregnated her, lol!
I think she loves him but has been smart not to commit to him, he's a freakin' mess.  But she has 3 kids that she wanted and it was with someone she seemed to love, albeit dysfunctionally.  She didn't seem to choose him for money and she doesn't seem to mind how active he is with them. . . they both seemed to be complacent in that deal.


----------



## Sassys

DiorT said:


> Yup, noticed in video they go to the car, not a pumpkin in site.  *And the nanny it looks like is told to stay out of the pap shots.  She holds back a safe distance*.


 

 The are so damn sad. Why is she carrying Penelope, but not North? Kim must have instructed her to make sure the paps can see North's full outfit.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's all I'm saying. . .
> 
> They had a relationship IMO and she wanted babies.  He clearly didn't choose not to have kids considering he impregnated her, lol!
> I think she loves him but has been smart not to commit to him, he's a freakin' mess.  But she has 3 kids that she wanted and it was with someone she seemed to love, albeit dysfunctionally.  She didn't seem to choose him for money and she doesn't seem to mind how active he is with them. . . they both seemed to be complacent in that deal.




Didn't see your post before I quoted and replied, Swanky [emoji4]. Yeah I agree. I think it's safer for her this way. I start to think that two-kollege Kourtney is not as dumb as her sister. In fact, IMO, she's very calculating. Which is a good thing in her situation.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think she wanted to have the same father for her children like she and Kim and Rob did. It will be interesting to see if she has another baby with a different man later.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's all I'm saying. . .
> 
> They had a relationship IMO and she wanted babies.  He clearly didn't choose not to have kids considering he impregnated her, lol!
> I think she loves him but has been smart not to commit to him, he's a freakin' mess.  But she has 3 kids that she wanted and it was with someone she seemed to love, albeit dysfunctionally.  She didn't seem to choose him for money and she doesn't seem to mind how active he is with them. . . they both seemed to be complacent in that deal.



I agree. If he didn't want kids he could've wrapped it up, gotten a vasectomy or just ended the relationship. Clearly he didn't care because he gave her not one, not two but THREE babies. Sounds like a willing participant to me.


----------



## manpursefan

Oh wow I didn't see this coming. I thought Scott and Kourtney would eventually get married. Kourtney even got offended when Jonathan insinuated that Scott doesn't want to marry her.


----------



## manpursefan

Mason looks different, and I don't mean that in a good way.


----------



## Sasha2012

He may only be 32, but it seems Scott Disick is having a mid-life crisis.

Having ditched his long-term partner Kourtney Kardashian following the birth of their third child, the club promoter is reliving his misspent youth with the help of new teen girlfriend Lindsay Vrckovnik.

The two posed for a snap in matching fur coats in a hotel bathroom in Miami. Not that Kourtney appeared to care - responding with a well timed tweet of her own.

On Monday morning she started the day with a healthy hike, posting a smiling snap of herself looking incredible in a sports bra and leggings.

It came as Scott's image, briefly posted on social media, showed Lindsay posing with a bare leg at a jaunty angle, showing her bikini.

Scott, also wearing sunglasses, looked the archetypal playboy, a proprietorial arm around the 18-year-old model. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-fur-coats-hotel-bathroom.html#ixzz3nk8nZWTQ


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


>



Poor North tripping on those oversized klodhoppers!    Kim should be ashamed, but Kourtney is walking way too fast for North's little legs.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> But maybe SHE wanted the children, she wanted to be a mother and she was not willing to have a sperm donor who she'd never met.




she may have been better off - instead she chose a man who is an professional alcoholic club promoter who is in and out of rehab!  is that what two kollege educations will do for you>???   and she could have chosen the exact same sperm donor for all the kids she wanted.  i have seen people that have said they did it for the same reasons - they wanted the same father for their kids.   so that excuse is just that.


----------



## Swanky

He wasn't that guy back then was he?  He seems to have deteriorated. . . ?


----------



## Jikena

I know that you guys don't like when someone criticizes children but...  I've always found Penelope and huh... his brother to be very ugly. And I was  actually surprised by their faces when both their parents are beautiful  looking. I know that some kids are ugly and grow beautiful so I hope  it'll be the case for them.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's unkind, sorry.  I think the kiddos are really cute.


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> she may have been better off - instead she chose a man who is an professional alcoholic club promoter who is in and out of rehab!  is that what two kollege educations will do for you>???   and she could have chosen the exact same sperm donor for all the kids she wanted.  i have seen people that have said they did it for the same reasons - they wanted the same father for their kids.   so that excuse is just that.




This.  These children will grow up knowing what an a-hole he is, and are exposed to him.  A sperm donor may be a grade A jerk but the children won't be exposed to their douchebaggery.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He wasn't that guy back then was he?  He seems to have deteriorated. . . ?




Mug shot when he was 18 crashed his car arrested DUI 
2001





Wetpaint


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> she may have been better off - instead she chose a man who is an professional alcoholic club promoter who is in and out of rehab!  is that what two kollege educations will do for you>???   and she could have chosen the exact same sperm donor for all the kids she wanted.  i have seen people that have said they did it for the same reasons - they wanted the same father for their kids.   so that excuse is just that.



Scott does not drink the way they claim. It's all for the show. My friend's husband is good friends with him and told me, its all for the show.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't get how she thought that just because they didn't marry that the kids wouldn't be impacted when they split, or that the split would be clean.  They don't have to divide assets, but she's still going to have to deal with him for the next 20 years.


----------



## Oryx816

Sassys said:


> good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> It drives me crazy when people stay together for the kids. Kids are not stupid and know when parents are not happy. Sorry, I am not staying in a screwed up relationship for the kids just so we can be a family. There are many types of families and IMO, you can't be a good parent if you are unhappy.




Thank you. 

Absolutely; miserable parents create a miserable environment.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Kourtney is no peach to be in a relationship with either. #justsaying


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Scott does not drink the way they claim. It's all for the show. My friend's husband is good friends with him and told me, its all for the show.




guess that 2001 DUI arrest made him see the light!:giggles:






Dallas_Girl said:


> Kourtney is no peach to be in a relationship with either. #justsaying





ray charles could see that!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> guess that 2001 DUI arrest made him see the light!:giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray charles could see that!



I didn't say he doesn't drink I said it's not crazy like they claim.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's unkind, sorry.  I think the kiddos are really cute.



As do I. 
I find it sad that someone would even say it.


----------



## Sarni

Jikena said:


> I know that you guys don't like when someone criticizes children but...  I've always found Penelope and huh... his brother to be very ugly. And I was  actually surprised by their faces when both their parents are beautiful  looking. I know that some kids are ugly and grow beautiful so I hope  it'll be the case for them.




I despise all things Kardashian Jenner but I think hateful and mean remarks about the children is just wrong.  Of course everyone has their opinion but some are better not verbalized/ put in print.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, kids should be off limits, IMO. Bash grown people as much as you want but leave the babies alone.


----------



## lala1

Coach Lover Too said:


> As do I.
> I find it sad that someone would even say it.


Me too, the kids are vere cute and beautiful Imo.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lala1 said:


> Me too, the kids are vere cute and beautiful Imo.



I agree.


----------



## manpursefan

I stopped watching their show, who dumped who? Cause the articles make it seem like Scott dumped Kourt.


----------



## redney

manpursefan said:


> I stopped watching their show, who dumped who? Cause the articles make it seem like Scott dumped Kourt.



All the PMK-paid spin I've read is that she kicked him to the curb.


----------



## dangerouscurves

But when the children are bratty, can we call them brats?


----------



## summer2815

DiorT said:


> Yup, noticed in video they go to the car, not a pumpkin in site.  And the nanny it looks like is told to stay out of the pap shots.  She holds back a safe distance.



Is that the nanny?  I noticed that as well.  She didn't react that when North fell.


----------



## michie

Mason needs a haircut. It's looks like the sides are tapered, but what exactly in Jungle Book hell is going on with his hair?


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Mason needs a haircut. It's looks like the sides are tapered, but *what exactly in Jungle Book hell is going on* with his hair?






   you come up with the best ish ever!!!


----------



## NYC Chicky

I still don't buy they're really separated - I think it's all for the show / plot. Remember the paparazzi shots of him "cheating"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

At first I thought this 'separation' was all BS and that they'd be back together by X-mas but now I don't know....maybe they really did end it.


----------



## Staci_W

Jikena said:


> I know that you guys don't like when someone criticizes children but...  I've always found Penelope and huh... his brother to be very ugly. And I was  actually surprised by their faces when both their parents are beautiful  looking. I know that some kids are ugly and grow beautiful so I hope  it'll be the case for them.



I agree. They are not good looking kids IMO. It's not cruel to state obvious things. It's like saying a fat person is fat. They may not like that being said about them, but if it's true it's true. Calling the kids mean names or comparing them to things (ex. she looks like a troll)would be mean and cruel.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

It is really mean to judge children based on their looks.


----------



## Ladybug09

Is he on drugs? 

Serious question...


----------



## Jikena

I find it funny that you think I'm being mean for saying what I think because they are children but it's okay to criticize adults ? Like, I can say that this person is fat and ugly, but if it's a child, I can't ?


----------



## bunnyr

Staci_W said:


> I agree. They are not good looking kids IMO. It's not cruel to state obvious things. It's like saying a fat person is fat. They may not like that being said about them, but if it's true it's true. Calling the kids mean names or comparing them to things (ex. she looks like a troll)would be mean and cruel.




I don't think they're good looking either. Always thought masons clothing especially look raggedy/ homeless. And it stands out Cuz of the constant pap pictures and they're supposedly "rich people" but the way they present the kids are be opposite like from very poor, poverty conditions.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I don't think it's nice to call anyone fat or ugly. You don't know why someone is fat, could be health reasons, and people can't help how they look, that's genetics. I don't believe in body shaming. But we are different in that regards and that is ok. 

I would only make fun of someone's looks if they did procedures to altar their looks and it looked ridiculous. Even then, I personally don't harp on it.


----------



## manpursefan

I actually thought Mason was a cute kid before. I don't know what changed but like I said, he looks different now. Like his face looks more round


----------



## zippie

Jikena said:


> I find it funny that you think I'm being mean for saying what I think because they are children but it's okay to criticize adults ? Like, I can say that this person is fat and ugly, but if it's a child, I can't ?


 


OR what age is the magic number for saying someone is ugly, teenager?  I agree with you, the kids are NOT cute!  If you are not in agreement with the majority here you will get your bottom spanked!!


----------



## bunnyr

zippie said:


> OR what age is the magic number for saying someone is ugly, teenager?  I agree with you, the kids are NOT cute!  If you are not in agreement with the majority here you will get your bottom spanked!!




Lol
There's always comparisons. If someone's beautiful then there's someone ugly.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Call someone's child ugly to their face and see how well it goes for you....

For me, children/babies are innocent so hearing grown folks call them ugly just seems like such a low thing to do...like how are you an adult picking on kids...GTFOH. Pick on someone your own size, lol.


----------



## Swanky

Agree.


Sorry I can't compare making fun of an innocent kiddo vs a grown Kardashian . . . 
I'm not spanking anyone, just not agreeing.


----------



## redney

Grown Kardashians call the paps themselves, innocent kiddos do not.


----------



## Jikena

I'm not talking about making fun of the Kardashians, I'm talking about people in general. 

About the person saying (sorry I don't know how to start a message then quote ) that it's not okay to make fun of anyone. I AGREE. I was just answering to people who say that criticizing adults is OK, but criticizing kids isn't. That's the part I find funny. 

But I was in no way "making fun" of the way the kids look. I did not say it in a mean way, like "omg look how ugly they are hahahahaha so disgusting looking bahaa !!". I only said what I thought, which is that they are ugly... I said I hope they grow to be beautiful. I'm not hateful. Pretty sure it's okay to think that someone is ugly ? As it is okay to think that someone's beautiful. It's funny how you guys react ! "not okay to make fun of children" "picking on kids"... I didn't make fun of them.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The kids didn't ask to be put in front of the cameras and open themselves up to criticism. The adults have done that for them. They're children that have absolutely no say so in the matter, so yes, in my opinion they're off base.
Pick on someone your own age.


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> The kids didn't ask to be put in front of the cameras and open themselves up to criticism. The adults have done that for them. They're children that have absolutely no say so in the matter, so yes, in my opinion they're off base.
> Pick on someone your own age.



Yes to all of this.


----------



## Staci_W

It's not mean to say someone is fat. Fat is a word to describe a person with extra body fat. Saying, "she's a gross fat pig" is mean. There's a difference IMO. No one is making fun of, picking on, or being cruel to these children. They are stating their opinions and this is a gossip forum afterall. 

f course I would never tell someone to their face that I thought their child was unfortunate looking.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I think all kids are cute. Even the ones with unibow but especially the chubby ones. Makes me wanna pinch their cheeks.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The kids can't help what they wear, the parents are buying the clothes and dressing them. And as far as being cute when they were younger and not cute now that they're a bit older, well, that's called growing. We all did it. Just my two pennies.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Call someone's child ugly to their face and see how well it goes for you....
> 
> For me, children/babies are innocent so hearing grown folks call them ugly just seems like such a low thing to do...like how are you an adult picking on kids...GTFOH. Pick on someone your own size, lol.



This!

Folks got alotta bravery with their keyboards lol


----------



## tweegy




----------



## maddie66

Kourtney needs to start dating someone ridiculous ASAP so this thread can refocus!!!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

maddie66 said:


> Kourtney needs to start dating someone ridiculous ASAP so this thread can refocus!!!!!



I  don't think she is interested in dating. I watched the show once and she is an ICE QUEEN. She seems happy to have her kids and go on. Maybe that will change.


----------



## redney

NikkisABagGirl said:


> *I  don't think she is interested in dating. I watched the show once and she is an ICE QUEEN. She seems happy to have her kids and go on.* Maybe that will change.



More power to her! Plus, she's a Kardashian and they ruin nearly every man that comes near them. Good luck if she really *was* interested in dating.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

redney said:


> More power to her! Plus, she's a Kardashian and they ruin nearly every man that comes near them. Good luck if she really *was* interested in dating.



Lol! True!


----------



## Laila619

Scott is gross, dating an 18 year old. How cliche and tacky can he get??


----------



## Swanky

*Scott Disick's 18-Year-Old Chick He's NOT My Boyfriend!!!*

 *        10/6/2015 12:50 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*Scott Disick*'s 18-year-old travel companion says she's NOT sleeping with or dating him ... at least that's the story she's telling her friends.
*Lindsay Vrckovnik* insists she's never hooked up with Scott. She says she's been traveling with a group of models and met Scott in NYC, and hung out for a day. The girls wanted to move the party to Miami over the weekend, and according to what she's telling friends ... Scott happily followed.
Lindsay -- who's from Canada --  has a boyfriend there and the photos that surfaced have caused a problem between the two of them.
Whatever Lindsay claims ... she's having trouble convincing her BF for a few reasons. First, she and Scott didn't meet for the first time last week ... they hung out at least once before, in July, at a party in Malibu.
The second problem Lindsay has ... explaining the pics where *she's all nuzzly* with Disick. She says the pics are "misleading."



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3nqDBbdw1


----------



## Oryx816

To me the most interesting thing about this girl is that she has too many consonants and not enough vowels in her last name.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> To me the most interesting thing about this girl is that she has too many consonants and not enough vowels in her last name.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> Scott does not drink the way they claim. It's all for the show. My friend's husband is good friends with him and told me, its all for the show.



So he's a douche without liquid reinforcement? Wow.


----------



## Swanky

I think he drinks, he's sloppy.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From pics that have been posted here of Scott out and about at clubs, a lot of the time he's looked pretty intoxicated to me. He's just not that good of an actor to fake it IMO.


----------



## VickyB

He's trying something different with this gal. He realized that dating an older, cold , emotionally challenged, uber controlling woman didn't work for him.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> To me the most interesting thing about this girl is that she has too many consonants and not enough vowels in her last name.




Lol!!! I worked in a call center one time and had to call people in Poland and Czech Republic for a project. Their names and the names of the cities!!! OMG! Those were hard weeks.


----------



## lala1

Looks like he posted a picture from Kourtneys home on Instagram, wonder whats really going on


----------



## morgan20

dangerouscurves said:


> lol!!! I worked in a call center one time and had to call people in poland and czech republic for a project. Their names and the names of the cities!!! Omg! Those were hard weeks.


----------



## morgan20

oryx816 said:


> to me the most interesting thing about this girl is that she has too many consonants and not enough vowels in her last name.


----------



## dalinda

Oryx816 said:


> To me the most interesting thing about this girl is that she has too many consonants and not enough vowels in her last name.



it's common in europe, i know a few people who have the same last name and it's actually written Vr&#269;kovnik ...which is a typical slovenian last name


----------



## dangerouscurves

dalinda said:


> it's common in europe, i know a few people who have the same last name and it's actually written Vr&#269;kovnik ...which is a typical slovenian last name




Is only common in Slavic names. How do you pronounce it?


----------



## Swanky

I think it's a cool photo actually.


*Anything Kim can do! Kourtney Kardashian poses nude and bares her derrière in artsy photograph by Brian Bowen Smith*

Kourtney Kardashian has followed in her sister Kim Kardashian West's footsteps, baring her derrière as she posed nude for an artsy photography series.
The Keeping Up With The Kardashian star, 36, shared the naked photograph, which is part of photographer Brian Bowen Smith's Metallic Life series, with fans on social media on Wednesday.
'Love being a part of the @brianbowensmith #metalliclife series,' she captioned the striking image.








Artistic: Kourtney Kardashian posed naked for photographer Brian Bowen Smith's Metallic Life series of nude photographs

The photograph shows a naked Kourtney as she lays on her side, with one arm stretched out dramatically behind her. The reality star wears nothing but a black bracelet in the haunting image.
Shot from behind, the image highlights the mother-of-three's curves and reveals her naked rear in the images, which will be on display in Los Angeles' De Re Gallery between October 19 and November 22.
In the photograph, Kourtney's long dark hair is splayed out behind her, and she rests her head on the ground as she poses for the classic nude.












Artist's muse: Kourtney, who has been experimenting with a sexier style since splitting from her long-term partner Scott Disick, has taken a leaf out of Kim's book by posing nude

The reality star split from partner Scott Disick this year and is mother of their three children Mason, five, Penelope, three, and nine-month-old son Reign. 
Artist Bowen Smith explained that the  photographs 'strips men and women bare of our modern society to explore themes of sexuality and uniformity.'
The New York-born artist positions the models in unique poses in order to express the way they move and represent their inner stories.
Bowen Smith also photographed Kourtney when she posed naked on the cover of DuJour magazine while pregnant with Reign. 







Baby bump: Kourtney posed nude for the cover of DuJour magazine in December while pregnant with Reign















Daring dresser: The mother-of-three has been taking style risks of late and so her nude photoshoot perhaps comes as little surprise

'A sense of voyeurism accompanies the photographs and evokes a fervent desire to physically touch and feel them,' he explained.
The striking photos are printed on metallic paper to bring out 'the textures of the skin,' while 'the exposed naked body sheds light on the vulnerability of the soul', according to his artist's statement.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3262716/Kourtney-Kardashian-poses-nude-bares-derri-artsy-photograph-Brian-Bowen-Smith.html#ixzz3ntGrPvxi


----------



## Sassys

Kris is really making her work now; since Scott is gone. Wonder how the auditions are going for her new white gay boyfriend.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

This image is beautiful and very well done. It's nothing like the nudity photos Kim does.


----------



## GoGlam

I think that photo is gorgeous and very artistic. I don't find it focused on "sexy."


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Kris is really making her work now; since Scott is gone. *Wonder how the auditions are going for her new white gay boyfriend.*





  forgot all about that!!


kris doesn't let those girls slack off - they aren't going to sit around not grabbing headlines!


----------



## maddie66

It's amazing how "long" her body looks in the photo, considering how tiny she is in real life.


----------



## Wildflower22

I think she looks dead in that photo. I must not have an artist eye at all [emoji15]


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Wildflower22 said:


> I think she looks dead in that photo. I must not have an artist eye at all [emoji15]




It's a throwback to master photographers. It's very similar to Imogen Cunningham's female nudes with the processing style of Sally Mann and Keith Carter.


----------



## Wildflower22

Dallas_Girl said:


> It's a throwback to master photographers. It's very similar to Imogen Cunningham's female nudes with the processing style of Sally Mann and Keith Carter.




That would explain it because what you wrote is almost like a foreign language to me lol.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Wildflower22 said:


> That would explain it because what you wrote is almost like a foreign language to me lol.




No worries . I have my bfa in photography and its history, so I do see things differently.


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> Kris is really making her work now; since Scott is gone. Wonder how the auditions are going for her new white gay boyfriend.


----------



## CoachGirl12

That wine colored dress looks gorgeous on her. Love that outfit


----------



## dangerouscurves

Dallas_Girl said:


> It's a throwback to master photographers. It's very similar to Imogen Cunningham's female nudes with the processing style of Sally Mann and Keith Carter.




Say wha?!?! Who are these people?


----------



## queen

Dallas_Girl said:


> This image is beautiful and very well done. It's nothing like the nudity photos Kim does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150522


I can appreciate the beauty of the female body but think it is more tasteful when done anonymously.  i can not imagine children having to see their mother pasted on magazine covers and tv shows.  This family just craves the attention and cash.  They could care less what we think as long as it is about them.  I find this incredible that they get the attention.  I caught a portion of The View this morning and they were not exactly praising this family or their talents.

eta:  not that i agree with the view crew on much of anything


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Mothers have been portrayed in our (naked and clothed) for centuries and well known figures too. I don't see why it has to be an anonymous subject to appreciate the artistic quality of the photograph.


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> I think that photo is gorgeous and very artistic. I don't find it focused on "sexy."




Agreed!


----------



## guccimamma

she's got the best butt in the family. so tired of khloe and her monstrosity.


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> she's got the best butt in the family. so tired of khloe and her monstrosity.



She's the only one who hasn't injected plastic or fat into her butt.


----------



## manpursefan

At least her first nude is artsy lol! That magazine cover isn't artsy though!


----------



## queen

Dallas_Girl said:


> Mothers have been portrayed in our (naked and clothed) for centuries and well known figures too. I don't see why it has to be an anonymous subject to appreciate the artistic quality of the photograph.


I said I appreciated the nude female form but went on to say i felt it would be difficult for children to see their mothers on magazine covers and tv.  That was an opinion.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

queen said:


> I said I appreciated the nude female form but went on to say i felt it would be difficult for children to see their mothers on magazine covers and tv.  That was an opinion.




And you quoted me to share your opinion. So I quoted back to share my opinion, which yes is different. So in confused if you didn't want a response from me, why did you initially quote me? 

Seems like it is ok for you to share your differing opinion in response to what I say. But I don't get to do the same. Sorry but that is hypocritical.


----------



## queen

Dallas_Girl said:


> And you quoted me to share your opinion. So I quoted back to share my opinion, which yes is different. So in confused if you didn't want a response from me, why did you initially quote me?
> 
> Seems like it is ok for you to share your differing opinion in response to what I say. But I don't get to do the same. Sorry but that is hypocritical.


Share all you like, I have no problem.  I was just trying to clarify what i meant so we were on the same page.  If you are looking for someone to get into a match you have not picked the right person.  Carry on as you wish since i do not challenge your opinion.  I am interested in the known people who appeared in the nude and whether it was photographs or paintings.  Thanks!


----------



## Pursejoy9

She should cover her face and her body. No need to see either. Pathetic, sad, worst one of them all. She and Scott.  What a piece of work. And her kids get to watch their mutually abusive relationship on tv one day! Great Mom. Oh yeah, they also get to watch her exploit her family, and pretend to be a victim.


----------



## pursegrl12

Pursejoy9 said:


> She should cover her face and her body. No need to see either. Pathetic, sad, worst one of them all. She and Scott.  What a piece of work. And her kids get to watch their mutually abusive relationship on tv one day! Great Mom. Oh yeah, they also get to watch her exploit her family, and pretend to be a victim.





wondering:wondering


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> she's got the best butt in the family. so tired of khloe and her monstrosity.




there is no way i would believe any pic i see of this family as being real and untouched!!




Pursejoy9 said:


> She should cover her face and her body. No need to see either. Pathetic, sad, worst one of them all. She and Scott.  What a piece of work. And her kids get to watch their mutually abusive relationship on tv one day! Great Mom. Oh yeah, they also get to watch her exploit her family, and pretend to be a victim.





now people will see that she really ain't any better or different than the rest of the thirst buckets in that family.  and like someone has pointed out before - being the oldest she knows how to play the game. she has to keep the checks coming just like the rest of them and will do what she has to.


----------



## sabrunka

Pursejoy9 said:


> She should cover her face and her body. No need to see either. Pathetic, sad, worst one of them all. She and Scott.  What a piece of work. And her kids get to watch their mutually abusive relationship on tv one day! Great Mom. Oh yeah, they also get to watch her exploit her family, and pretend to be a victim.



Well that's a bit excessive... Why should she cover her body AND her face?  I find tasteful nude photos to be fine, but overly sexualized ones are not.

This isn't directed at your opinion, but just in general.  People often complain that mothers shouldn't do things like this because they have children.  So, mothers shouldn't live after they have kids?  As long as it's tastefully done, I don't see a problem with it.  Kids are going to see and hear things regardless, whether it's from you or peers at school.


----------



## zippie

She is a greasy little hobbit, nothing about this drool stain is sexy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mothers should not stop living their lives when they start popping out kids but they should also consider the feelings of their children, that's why mothers are mothers.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the photo and she looks good.


----------



## Sassys

manpursefan said:


> At least her first nude is artsy lol! That magazine cover isn't artsy though!


 
Its not her first nude pic.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I personally don't think a mother's butt will scar her children for life. 

It is amazing thing in America, you can be sexy up until the time you have children. You must cover up then. So strange to me. It's the human body and is completely natural. 

She isn't showing anything that is risqué and it's very artfully done.


----------



## dangerouscurves

And they censored swear words in the US......


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Purely on the artistic value and aesthetic, this is a beautiful photo. It's classic and a great example of a good artistic nude.


----------



## Lounorada

freespirit71 said:


> purely on the artistic value and aesthetic, this is a beautiful photo. It's classic and a great example of a good artistic nude.



+1


----------



## tweegy

Pursejoy9 said:


> She should cover her face and her body. No need to see either. Pathetic, sad, worst one of them all. She and Scott.  What a piece of work. And her kids get to watch their mutually abusive relationship on tv one day! Great Mom. Oh yeah, they also get to watch her exploit her family, and pretend to be a victim.



Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Pursejoy9

sabrunka said:


> Well that's a bit excessive... Why should she cover her body AND her face?  I find tasteful nude photos to be fine, but overly sexualized ones are not.
> 
> This isn't directed at your opinion, but just in general.  People often complain that mothers shouldn't do things like this because they have children.  So, mothers shouldn't live after they have kids?  As long as it's tastefully done, I don't see a problem with it.  Kids are going to see and hear things regardless, whether it's from you or peers at school.


She should cover her face because it always has a mean and sour expression and is hard to look at. Covering her body has nothing to do with her kids. My objection is her incredible thirst for exploiting whatever she has- her body, her kids, her bad relationships.


----------



## Pursejoy9

tweegy said:


> Tell us how you really feel.


I did. Thatnk you. I am sure you do too once in a while.


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick is back home after partying it up on the East Coast.

And while he recovers from his escapades, ex partner Kourtney Kardashian is out and about spending time with their children.

The 36-year-old was spotted taking their daughter Penelope to ballet class in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cott-Disick-reconciliation.html#ixzz3nvNpDCIm


----------



## redney

Penelope is wearing tap shoes.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Penelope is so cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

New Cosmo cover







via tumblr


----------



## DiorT

P needs a tutu/skirt/pants, etc......


----------



## manpursefan

DiorT said:


> P needs a tutu/skirt/pants, etc......


This.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

manpursefan said:


> this.



+2


----------



## Ladybug09

Dallas_Girl said:


> This image is beautiful and very well done. It's nothing like the nudity photos Kim does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150522











GoGlam said:


> I think that photo is gorgeous and very artistic. I don't find it focused on "sexy."











FreeSpirit71 said:


> Purely on the artistic value and aesthetic, this is a beautiful photo. It's classic and a great example of a good artistic nude.


Agree with all of you!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kourtney face is on Kim K levels of jacked on that Cosmo cover. Not cute.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Say wha?!?! Who are these people?



Photographers who did black and white photography. Google is your friend.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been claimed it would take a 'miracle' for Kourtney Kardashian to reconcile with her long-term partner Scott Disick.

And it's no wonder since the 36-year-old brunette beauty has never seemed happier since ending their nine-year on/off romance, looking radiant as she enjoying a girls' night out in Los Angeles on Wednesday night.

Kourtney highlighted her shapely legs in a pair of white skinny jeans with rips on the knees, teamed with a bright blue Michael Jackson T-shirt to indulge in a meal with a female friend at La Scalia restaurant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ble-skinny-jeans-night-out.html#ixzz3o0kY3zu9


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She does look much happier without him plus the fact she looks great!


----------



## Jayne1

She looks so tall.

http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/photos/2015/10/kourtney-kardashian-nude-metallic-life#4


----------



## Jayne1

She looks so like someone else

http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/photos/2015/10/kourtney-kardashian-nude-metallic-life#4


----------



## Encore Hermes

are they saying that either of those her?





Blogspot


----------



## Wildflower22

Jayne1 said:


> She looks so tall.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/photos/2015/10/kourtney-kardashian-nude-metallic-life#4




This must be a man.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Jayne1 said:


> She looks so like someone else
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/photos/2015/10/kourtney-kardashian-nude-metallic-life#4




The article says selected images from the series are included. They are not all of Kourtney. Others were photographed for the series too.


----------



## AEGIS

i actually like that it's not sexual.
kim could never


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I don't see the problem with the photo, either.


----------



## Jayne1

Dallas_Girl said:


> The article says selected images from the series are included. They are not all of Kourtney. Others were photographed for the series too.



Well that makes sense but I clicked on the article that was titled, " Kourtney Kardashian Bares All in Brian Bowen Smiths Metallic Life Series ByVANITY FAIR.

Very misleading!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Jayne1 said:


> Well that makes sense but I clicked on the article that was titled, " Kourtney Kardashian Bares All in Brian Bowen Smiths Metallic Life Series ByVANITY FAIR.
> 
> 
> 
> Very misleading!




Yeah they write misleading headlines to bait people to click into articles.  It can be confusing.


----------



## Swanky

The bathing suit pics are not super recent though, right?  She's in better shape now than she was in the early summer/summer.


----------



## Nathalya

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The bathing suit pics are not super recent though, right?  She's in better shape now than she was in the early summer/summer.



That's what I thought too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wildflower22 said:


> This must be a man.



Yep, it's clearly a man.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The bathing suit pics are not super recent though, right?  She's in better shape now than she was in the early summer/summer.



Yeah, those photos are old.


----------



## Midge S

The Kardashians Draw Up $20 Million Contract To Silence Scott Disick
The Kardashian family are believed to be drawing up a $20 contract to buy Scott Disicks silence and prevent him from revealing any of their secrets since his split from Kourtney.

Its been reported that the family are growing increasingly worried that Scott might be tempted to spill the beans in the light of his recent partying and erratic behavior.
Scotts just gone from bad to worse, a source told Radar Online. He talks a good talk, but the family has had enough, and they are all closing ranks around him now.
Once he signs that $20m settlement with all the bans on tell-alls and spilling family secrets firmly in place, they want to stitch him up so he can no longer find any work in LA, the source claimed.

They want him out of town and away from Kourtney and its going to happen on their terms, not his, the source added.
The news comes amid Scotts very cryptic Instagram update earlier in which he re-grammed a photo of Kourtney in the buff with the caption: Thats 1 hot Mama! (sic).

Its believed that this was a bit of a digital olive branch, intended to lure Kourtney back. However, according to another one of those trusty sources she was having NONE of it. 
An insider commented to HollywoodLife: Kourtney saw the Instagram message Scott posted, and shes neither flattered or amused.
She feels like if he has something to say to her than he needs to either call or say it to her face.

She thinks hes just trying to kiss up to her and get on her good side after he went public with his new teenage muse. Basically at this point, a compliment from Scott means absolutely nothing to Kourtney. His words are empty and so are his promises!
By the sounds of things, we arent going to get the happily ever after we had hoped for.

http://glitzanddirt.tumblr.com/post/130812538431/the-kardashians-draw-up-20-million-contract-to


----------



## redney

If I was Scott, I'd be holding out for a whole lot more. The Ks flaunt it like they supposedly have it, and if they're willing to pay $20M to keep him quiet about their secrets, he should make it worth it for him.

Otherwise, I'm wondering if he could get more than $20M by spilling their secrets to an exclusive.


----------



## bag-princess

Ooooooohhh!! Must be some good stuff if they are talking $20 million!


----------



## Jikena

Damn, we've all be waiting for someone to spill everything from this fake family. If only Scott would do it...


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I bet he could get a book deal and other stuff that is worth more than 20 million

I would love to see someone stand up to this family and not let money silence them.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dallas_Girl said:


> I bet he could get a book deal and other stuff that is worth more than 20 million
> 
> I would love to see someone stand up to this family and not let money silence them.



Ditto!


----------



## Michele26

If Scott has secrets to spill twenty million after taxes isn't nearly enough to keep quiet.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Nah. 9 years living together and kids.  I think they would have had him sign a cohabitation agreement with non disclosure  when they were together and happy. Perfect timing would be when they were renegotiating his contract for the show. They probably had everything separated and split when they decided to sell their home together and he bought his own and she bought her own _ last year_. 

Scott is sloppy but we haven't heard a peep out of him about the family and this publicity benefits both. Keeps them in the tabloids. And I'm not ruling out that they could get back together.


----------



## guccimamma

wow. 20m is a lot of money.

would be interesting to see if he can tell his story for more....but who would pay that kind of money?

i also believe that he signed agreements all along the way (when they negotiated their E contracts). so i'm not sure exactly why they would throw that kind of money at him.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

guccimamma said:


> wow. 20m is a lot of money.
> 
> would be interesting to see if he can tell his story for more....but who would pay that kind of money?




Didn't they get a lot of money just for photos of Kim k's wedding (both of them)

Can't imagine all that could come from truly spilling this families secrets. It's gotta be juicy.


----------



## StopHammertime

I agree, he has already most likely signed non disclosure because of the show. Probably just throwing out a large # to make it seem like they have the $$$ to throw around. Which I honestly kind of doubt they do.


----------



## manpursefan

I for one hope that Scott declines this offer and spills all this family's dirt! 

And who do they think they are?!?! The Kartrashians think they can banish someone from a city?! Who the f are they, Blair Waldorf?! Newsflash, you don't own LA!


----------



## Oryx816

I don't want Scott to spill the beans.  I don't want him in the limelight a single minute more.  

I think the bean spiller should be ROB!


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick seemed to reveal that he was missing his family following his summer split with Kourtney Kardashian, as he shared a throwback snap of daughter Penelope on Friday.

However, his 36-year-old ex seemed to be in good spirits as she was spotted that same day grabbing lunch with three friends and her three-year-old daughter.

She carried the stylish tot as she and her friends were seen heading into Taverna Tony's restaurant in Malibu, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-wistful-throwback-photo.html#ixzz3o7gp5a2G


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Women in their thirties all dressed alike in jean cutoffs and tank tops? SMH


----------



## starsandbucks

Haha, those ladies all go for a certain look don't they?

As much as I think Scott is a pathetic fool, Kourtney is the mother of his three children and if he gave a damaging tell-all to purposely and vindictively hurt her family...well, I think that would be just incredibly slimy and a bad dad. (And I love juicy tell-alls!)


----------



## bunnyr

starsandbucks said:


> Haha, those ladies all go for a certain look don't they?
> 
> As much as I think Scott is a pathetic fool, Kourtney is the mother of his three children and if he gave a damaging tell-all to purposely and vindictively hurt her family...well, I think that would be just incredibly slimy and a bad dad. (And I love juicy tell-alls!)




So he's really in a tough spot. That's what happens when u deal with this family.


----------



## manpursefan

Why can't Lamar do the tell all?


----------



## twinkle.tink

manpursefan said:


> Why can't Lamar do the tell all?



Because they have far worse on him.....

No cash to fight....

Non disclosure already in place...they learned as they went along....


----------



## twinkle.tink

Vanilla Bean said:


> Women in their thirties all dressed alike in jean cutoffs and tank tops? SMH



 uniform is warm weather CA?

I am almost 50 and it is what I wear in warm weather most of the time.


----------



## Oryx816

I would pay good money for ROB's tell all.  He has far more history and insight to dish on than Lamar or Scott.


----------



## AEGIS

i want Scott's tell all
tell it all scott....spill the tea!!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Vanilla Bean said:


> Women in their thirties all dressed alike in jean cutoffs and tank tops? SMH



?.prearranged for the  pap shots.

Her fake hair ewwww


----------



## Jikena

Vanilla Bean said:


> Women in their thirties all dressed alike in jean cutoffs and tank tops? SMH



I thought these girls were college students...


----------



## HandbagAngel

All of those pictures are staged.  This family uses every and any opportunity to keep them being people's gossip topics.  That's how they got the money and being rich and famous.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

HandbagAngel said:


> All of those pictures are staged.  This family uses every and any opportunity to keep them being people's gossip topics.  That's how they got the money and being rich and famous.




And we all feed into it when we comment here, well really anywhere they are mentioned. It's why they keep trending, because people keep talking. But they keep us talking, like those that rubber neck at an accident. You want to look away but you can't seem to.


----------



## guccimamma

there was a memo sent, cutoffs, ankle boots and vintage tees (that are actually brand new)

otherwise no lunch or pap photos for you!


----------



## pursegrl12

guccimamma said:


> there was a memo sent, cutoffs, ankle boots and vintage tees (that are actually brand new)
> 
> otherwise no lunch or pap photos for you!




They look ridiculous.....


----------



## Sasha2012

He's close friends with her younger sisters Kendall and Kylie Jenner.

But it seems Justin Bieber also boasts a pretty cosy relationship with Kourtney Kardashian too as the duo - who share a 15 year age difference - partied the night away together at Los Angeles' Mr Nice Guy club on Friday night. 

Not content with calling it a night, the famous pairing were even seen heading off in the same car as they left the celebrity haunt.   

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eemingly-coy-Justin-Bieber.html#ixzz3oCw0JnGJ


----------



## redney

She looks like she's trying to get away from him.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Kourtney bumbped into Brody out in Malibu yesterday.


----------



## Oryx816

I love seeing little girls with purses!    So cute!


----------



## Michele26

Oryx816 said:


> I love seeing little girls with purses!    So cute!



I love the way Penelope looks at Kourtney too.  She's so cute!


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> He's close friends with her younger sisters Kendall and Kylie Jenner.
> 
> But it seems Justin Bieber also boasts a pretty cosy relationship with Kourtney Kardashian too as the duo - who share a 15 year age difference - partied the night away together at Los Angeles' Mr Nice Guy club on Friday night.
> 
> Not content with calling it a night, the famous pairing were even seen heading off in the same car as they left the celebrity haunt.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eemingly-coy-Justin-Bieber.html#ixzz3oCw0JnGJ



Her shirt is nice. Funny how it would look atrocious on Kim. And nice boobs.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Her and Penelope are adorable together! 
Brody's pretty easy on the eyes too!


----------



## starsandbucks

In those photos Penelope looks like she might have a better runway walk than Kendall!


----------



## White Orchid

Don't boots in Summer make your feet hella stink?  Something I can never wrap my head around.  I see it here in Oz too.  Yuck.


----------



## Sasha2012

Flattery will get you nowhere, it seems.

Kourtney Kardashian had better things on her mind on Thursday night than her ex Scott Disick's ogling comments on Instagram. 

The 36-year-old looked fab in a casual but curve-flaunting outfit as she headed out to dinner with her family, including stepdad Caitlyn Jenner, half-sister Kylie and her boyfriend Tyga. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kylie-Tyga-Caitlyn-Jenner.html#ixzz3oELGcLDO


----------



## Encore Hermes

Omg saw this on LSA






Tumblr


----------



## Nathalya

Awww poor girl


----------



## Encore Hermes

It looks like the day they went to Malibu. 
Hard to tell what happened. It looks like the rear door was opened. I think that is the nanny in front. Maybe Kourtney thought she took P. 





Daily mail


----------



## Laila619

Awww


----------



## lala1

Awww poor P


----------



## Lounorada

starsandbucks said:


> In those photos Penelope looks like she might have a better runway walk than Kendall!


----------



## manpursefan

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg saw this on LSA
> View attachment 3153950
> 
> View attachment 3153951
> View attachment 3153952
> View attachment 3153953
> 
> Tumblr



:giggles:


----------



## bag-princess

pursegrl12 said:


> they look ridiculous.....





this


----------



## mcb100

Cosmo and other websites are going up in arms over the photo of her leaving with Justin Beiber. Doesn't prove anything. I seriously doubt that all these gorgeous girls in the spotlight like Miranda Kerr and Kourtney K are attracted to/fawning over Beiber. Lol. I just can't even picture it....Love Penelope though!


----------



## berrydiva

Poor Penelope. I giggled at her reaction though. Kids get hurt sometimes, no biggie.


----------



## manpursefan

mcb100 said:


> Cosmo and other websites are going up in arms over the photo of her leaving with Justin Beiber. Doesn't prove anything. I seriously doubt that all these gorgeous girls in the spotlight like Miranda Kerr and Kourtney K are attracted to/fawning over Beiber. Lol. I just can't even picture it....Love Penelope though!


Justin is pretty hot though, especially if you've seen his latest nudes


----------



## uhpharm01

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg saw this on LSA
> View attachment 3153950
> 
> View attachment 3153951
> View attachment 3153952
> View attachment 3153953
> 
> Tumblr



That poor child.


----------



## NYC Chicky

It's all staged don't forget mama Kardashian bf is on biebers management team!


----------



## dangerouscurves

manpursefan said:


> Justin is pretty hot though, especially if you've seen his latest nudes




Ooookaaayyy.....


----------



## Encore Hermes

Last pic wasn't in the grouping I posted yesterday
Nanny got to her quickly





Nydailynews


----------



## Wildflower22

Poor Penelope  I guess I'm different and don't find it funny at all.


----------



## nastasja

Poor kid! Looks like she got smacked right in the face with that car door!


----------



## uhpharm01

Encore Hermes said:


> Last pic wasn't in the grouping I posted yesterday
> Nanny got to her quickly
> assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.2393318.1444596935!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/penelope12f-1-web.jpg
> Nydailynews



I thought she just fell down. I didn't know she was hint in the head with the car door. Oh lawd


----------



## AEGIS

aww poor kid
hey u can't make it past childhood without some dings


----------



## dr.pepper

Wildflower22 said:


> Poor Penelope  I guess I'm different and don't find it funny at all.




Same here. Getting hit in the face with a car door isn't a typical childhood mishap. I think Kourt is great but you need to have your eyes on your kid at all times and the child should not be behind you. 

I strongly believe in having help if you can afford it, but this is pathetic to see happen to a child when two adults responsible for her are within a foot of her. 

It's not the end of the world, but could it have been prevented? Absolutely. The child did nothing to induce the accident (versus a kid being injured falling from a skateboard, tree, hockey, etc.).


----------



## dangerouscurves

^agreed


----------



## Docjeun

Oh good grief!  Kids fall all the time and No it's not funny.


----------



## poopsie

dr.pepper said:


> Same here. Getting hit in the face with a car door isn't a typical childhood mishap. I think Kourt is great but you need to have your eyes on your kid at all times and the child should not be behind you.
> 
> I strongly believe in having help if you can afford it, but this is pathetic to see happen to a child when two adults responsible for her are within a foot of her.
> 
> It's not the end of the world, but could it have been prevented? Absolutely. The child did nothing to induce the accident (versus a kid being injured falling from a skateboard, tree, hockey, etc.).





Riiiiiiiiight...........................just put your kids in a protective bubble so as to be sure that absolutely nothing bad can ever happen to them.  It looked to me like the door was already open and Penelope walked into it. I guess my mother was absolutely pathetic the time when I was walking in front of her (not even a foot away!!!!!) and she opened a big heavy glass door to enter a store and it caught my big toenail and flipped it straight up. My only concern was would I still be able to go swimming. Of course that was back in  the dark ages when we rode bikes without helmets, skated without gearing up like a pro hockey player and tumbled around in the back of station wagons. With helicopter parenting all the rage now, no wonder kids are such wimps these days.


----------



## dr.pepper

^^^
Is that remotely what anyone said?

Sorry you can't read.


----------



## Jikena

I think what happened is that she kept looking at the nanny while walking so she didn't notice the door opening in front of her. I don't think it's funny but it's not grave either.


----------



## pukasonqo

why are they still referring to caitlyn as "stepdad", should she be called " stepmum" by now?


----------



## guccimamma

single kourtney sure gets out of the house more often.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg saw this on LSA
> View attachment 3153950
> 
> View attachment 3153951
> View attachment 3153952
> View attachment 3153953
> 
> Tumblr



Ouch.  Scary.

Finally we see the nannies Kourt usually makes sure it looks like she is taking care of 3 kids all alone.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> single kourtney sure gets out of the house more often.



Yep, sure does.


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> single kourtney sure gets out of the house more often.





she gots to werk!!!!  money don't grow on trees!!


----------



## AEGIS

dr.pepper said:


> Same here. Getting hit in the face with a car door isn't a typical childhood mishap. I think Kourt is great but you need to have your eyes on your kid at all times and the child should not be behind you.
> 
> I strongly believe in having help if you can afford it, but this is pathetic to see happen to a child when two adults responsible for her are within a foot of her.
> 
> It's not the end of the world, but could it have been prevented? Absolutely. The child did nothing to induce the accident (versus a kid being injured falling from a skateboard, tree, hockey, etc.).




Do you have kids? Or siblings?


----------



## Lady.B

Encore Hermes said:


> Last pic wasn't in the grouping I posted yesterday
> Nanny got to her quickly
> assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.2393318.1444596935!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_635/penelope12f-1-web.jpg
> Nydailynews




Poor kid, but I think it looks more like she's the one walking in to the door. At the previous posted pictures Kourtney passes the door, holding P which is a few steps behind in her hand


----------



## littlerock

This stuff happens to kids all the time. My poor son has a permanent bruise right on his forhead because every week he re-runs into something. I have seriously considered keeping a helmet on him. It's just extremely rare to see the incident like this caught on camera frame by frame.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Poor baby but it happens. Unless you put them in a bubble, kids are going to fall, scrape their knees, elbows, get hit in the face, etc. At least she wasn't bleeding....the nanny or Kourtney probably consoled her, gave her a kiss and she was good as new.


----------



## dangerouscurves

littlerock said:


> This stuff happens to kids all the time. My poor son has a permanent bruise right on his forhead because every week he re-runs into something. I have seriously considered keeping a helmut on him. It's just extremely rare to see the incident like this caught on camera frame by frame.




Helmut?!?! [emoji23] sorry. I'm sure you meant a helmet but Helmut is hilarious!


----------



## littlerock

dangerouscurves said:


> Helmut?!?! [emoji23] sorry. I'm sure you meant a helmet but Helmut is hilarious!



Aahaha. Stuck in fasion. I wonder if Helmut Lang makes Helmets?


----------



## guccimamma

dr.pepper said:


> Same here. Getting hit in the face with a car door isn't a typical childhood mishap. I think Kourt is great but you need to have your eyes on your kid at all times and the child should not be behind you.
> 
> I strongly believe in having help if you can afford it, but this is pathetic to see happen to a child when two adults responsible for her are within a foot of her.
> 
> *It's not the end of the world, but could it have been prevented*? Absolutely. The child did nothing to induce the accident (versus a kid being injured falling from a skateboard, tree, hockey, etc.).



most accidents can be prevented....

i can blame her for many things, but this isn't one of them. it is an accident, she wasn't running the streets unaccompanied.

signed, 
a mom who has been to the emergency room many times


----------



## lanasyogamama

littlerock said:


> This stuff happens to kids all the time. My poor son has a permanent bruise right on his forhead because every week he re-runs into something. I have seriously considered keeping a helmet on him. It's just extremely rare to see the incident like this caught on camera frame by frame.



Check out Traumeel.  It's a homeopathic cream that you can rub on the bump as soon as it happens, it takes away the pain and prevents bruising.  I wish I had known about it when my daughter was at that age.


----------



## Swanky

Oooh, I'll look that up! We use arnica gel for bruises now.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oooh, I'll look that up! We use arnica gel for bruises now.



Traumeel has arnica in it


----------



## lanasyogamama

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Traumeel has arnica in it



Yes!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Malibu (October 12)


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Cosmopolitan's 50th Birthday Celebration at Ysabel on October 12, 2015 in West Hollywood, California.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kourtney looks really pretty. Whatever she's doing is working.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

She's partaking in the horrible photoshopping too. See how fuzzy the edging is at her stomach. It's bad!!


----------



## bag-princess

Dallas_Girl said:


> View attachment 3155975
> 
> 
> She's partaking in the horrible photoshopping too. See how fuzzy the edging is at her stomach. It's bad!!






that is why i always :giggles:  when someone describes how great she looks in these pap pics!  you are seeing what they want you to! they all use the magic wand!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

They all photoshop images. It's sad!!! And no one that is healthy has a waist that size. Who are they kidding!!


----------



## YSoLovely

I don't think these particular pics are photoshopped. Kourtney is that tiny.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> I don't think these particular pics are photoshopped. Kourtney is that tiny.


I agree.
I am not shy to calling out this family and their excessive use of bad photoshop, but I don't see it in Kourtneys pics.


----------



## Lounorada

Dallas_Girl said:


> View attachment 3155975
> 
> 
> She's partaking in the horrible photoshopping too. See how fuzzy the edging is at her stomach. It's bad!!



I don't see it.
Usually when there is obvious Photoshop the edging is unnaturally sharp, not fuzzy. 
The outline of her body in this pic is soft/fuzzy (normal), not sharp like she has been copied and pasted into the pic.


----------



## bunnyr

She doesn't look tiny, as in narrow. These last pics are the thinnest she's looked compared to the last few pages so in that sense they're photoshopped to make her appear narrower than normal.


----------



## terebina786

lanasyogamama said:


> Check out Traumeel.  It's a homeopathic cream that you can rub on the bump as soon as it happens, it takes away the pain and prevents bruising.  I wish I had known about it when my daughter was at that age.




I need to look into this.  I have a giant bruise on my leg from bashing my leg into the corner of my bed while walking by.

Also, I ran into many car doors when I was younger.  It isn't a big deal.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

There is an odd dark fuzzy spot right in front of her stomach. It's more fuzzy than the outline of the rest of her.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Photoshopped or not, I still think she looks great.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Coach Lover Too said:


> Photoshopped or not, I still think she looks great.




I think she looks great too. She looks healthy and happier than she has in years. No need for bad ps.


----------



## Swanky

Where are the pics from?  The source is required to be posted, but additionally if they aren't from her or Brian then IMO they weren't PSd.

She looks awesome IMO, aside from the hems being too long.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I was just looking at the recent ones posted. I don't know the source. 

It seems kinda moot to keep arguing if they are photoshopped so I will bow out.


----------



## Swanky

Oh, it says zimbio. . . zimbio isn't PSing Kardashians IMO, lol!


----------



## Oryx816

Dallas_Girl said:


> I was just looking at the recent ones posted. I don't know the source.
> 
> It seems kinda mute to keep arguing if they are photoshopped so I will bow out.




Going mute on a moot point?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Any awkward angle or slight camera blur is deemed as photoshop in the Kardashian threads...it's funny. 

Kourt looks the best out of the bunch.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Where are the pics from?  The source is required to be posted, but additionally if they aren't from her or Brian then IMO they weren't PSd.
> 
> *She looks awesome IMO, aside from the hems being too long*.



I agree. 
Pity she couldn't get the hems of those pant legs altered, inches of fabric gathered/dragging on the floor ruins the look.


----------



## zippie

Not every single picture taken of these fools is photoshopped...LOL.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's their fault people think that for using it so much!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I think that's it's photoshopped based on its appearance in that area compared to the rest of the photo and my 10+ years experience with retouching photos. Could I be wrong, sure but in this case, it's a pretty blurry black spot on a bright yellow background that is no where else in the photo. 

But no one has to believe me. It's no big deal.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lounorada said:


> I agree.
> 
> Pity she couldn't get the hems of those pant legs altered, inches of fabric gathered/dragging on the floor ruins the look.




Agreed. She almost nailed it.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Kourtney looks gorg!


----------



## chowlover2

Even though Kourt is the eldest she looks years younger than Kim!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbo

Barneys New York in Beverly Hills, California on October 11, 2015.


----------



## redney

Isn't Mason old enough for Kindergarten?


----------



## Encore Hermes

i dont like the paddock looking boots with the shorts


----------



## guccimamma

Encore Hermes said:


> i dont like the paddock looking boots with the shorts



especially when it is near 100 degrees. sandals would look nice.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Part of her back leg is missing a few pixels. Must be a camera mishap and not bad photoshopping.


----------



## Swanky

That's from Zimbio too?  IMO they aren't PSIng for her.  Can't we all just feel differently about it?


----------



## tweegy

terebina786 said:


> I need to look into this.  I have a giant bruise on my leg from bashing my leg into the corner of my bed while walking by.
> 
> Also, I ran into many car doors when I was younger.  It isn't a big deal.



Im about to cover myself in this.. I always knock my legs and dont recall until I see a bruise.. *bonifide cluts over here*


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbo
> 
> Barneys New York in Beverly Hills, California on October 11, 2015.






guess she doesn't want Penelope walking into car doors anymore!  that's a good thing.


----------



## guccimamma

scott, turn it around for your kids...before you end up like lamar.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> scott, turn it around for your kids...before you end up like lamar.



I was just thinking that same thing.


----------



## pukasonqo

who is the super skinny woman in the latest set of pics? hopefully kourtney won't be using her as thin inspiration
i know she looks good but could she give the cut offs a break? just want to see her wearing something different....


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> *who is the super skinny woman in the latest set of pics?* hopefully kourtney won't be using her as thin inspiration
> i know she looks good but could she give the cut offs a break? just want to see her wearing something different....


 
Whoever she is, I keep spotting her in the background of recent pics and think how unhealthy she looks, too thin, skin like old leather and wears a uniform of denim shorts/ankle boots/slogan tee.


----------



## BadAzzBish

guccimamma said:


> scott, turn it around for your kids...before you end up like lamar.



^This!


----------



## labelwhore04

Sadly Scott is headed down the same path as Lamar. Hopefully this will be a wake up call for him.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Scott Disick Checks Into Rehab for Drug and Alcohol Treatment*
by *Sophie Schillaci*      3:10 PM PDT, October 14, 2015

 *Scott Disick* has checked into rehab for drug and alcohol treatment, a source confirms to ET.

 The news breaks one day after the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star shared a cryptic message on his Instagram account, posting an image with the phrase "Never give up" written in chalk, but no additional caption.

 
The 32-year-old has been having a tough year, as he and longtime love*Kourtney Kardashian* called it quits in July after Disick was photographed cozying up to an ex-girlfriend in Monte Carlo. "I made the worst decision I've ever made in my life," Disick told Kardashian in a recent episode of the family's reality series.

 Together, Kardashian and Disick share three young children, but a source recently told ET not to expect a rekindled romance anytime soon. 
"Kourtney is not taking Scott back -- never, as of right now," the source said. "Kourtney has been through a lot of drama with Scott over the years but it's for real this time."

 Just this month, Disick was seen out and about with his rumored new girlfriend, 18-year-old model Lindsay Vrckovnik.

http://www.etonline.com/news/174018_scott_disick_checks_into_rehab_for_drug_and_alcohol_treatment/

(Not sure why the link's not working, but it was just posted on ET Online site)

It's on this same page:  http://www.etonline.com/celebs/lamar_odom/


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Maybe this is his wake up call.


----------



## Swanky

Again? Isn't it his schtick to check in then bail?


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Whoever she is, I keep spotting her in the background of recent pics and think how unhealthy she looks, too thin, skin like old leather and wears a uniform of denim shorts/ankle boots/slogan tee.




agree
too skinny or too fat are not healthy


----------



## pukasonqo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Again? Isn't it his schtick to check in then bail?




i am a cynic so lamar's OD is either scott's wake up call or he is clinging by his fingernails to any semblance of publicity that might come his way


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> i am a cynic so lamar's OD is either scott's wake up call or he is clinging by his fingernails to any semblance of publicity that might come his way




I vote that he is milking it for all he can get


----------



## skislope15

pukasonqo said:


> i am a cynic so lamar's OD is either scott's wake up call or he is clinging by his fingernails to any semblance of publicity that might come his way




Tmz is reporting that he checked in on the weekend before lamar's od

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/14/scott-disick-rehab


----------



## LavenderIce

I hope Scott is legit getting treatment for his kids sake.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian was certainly dressed for action while out and about with her five-year-old son Mason in Calabasas on Tuesday.

The 36-year-old reality star dressed her petite 5ft figure in a grey tank top cinched over a black sports bra and matching trainers.

The Keeping Up with the Kardashians stunner put on a pert display in her $140 SKINS A400 capri leggings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-running-errands-son-Mason.html#ixzz3oaW1Pfbn


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian was certainly dressed for action while out and about with her five-year-old son Mason in Calabasas on Tuesday.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star dressed her petite 5ft figure in a grey tank top cinched over a black sports bra and matching trainers.
> 
> The Keeping Up with the Kardashians stunner put on a pert display in her $140 SKINS A400 capri leggings.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-running-errands-son-Mason.html#ixzz3oaW1Pfbn







pert!?  there ain't nothing "pert" about a pancake!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian was spotted in Los Angeles on Wednesday as it emerged that her ex Scott Disick has allegedly checked into rehab for drug and alcohol addiction.

The single mother-of-three's family is in a state of chaos, with Lamar Odom in a critical condition and Scott battling demons of his own, but she is keeping the show on the road for the sake of the children.

The 36-year-old took daughter Penelope, three, and niece North, two, to their usual ballet class with the help of a friend. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dose-Scott-Disick-s-spiral.html#ixzz3oaYGjxHu


----------



## Lounorada

Looks like North didn't want the [del]paparazzi[/del] strange men taking her picture, poor kid. 
Although, I love the fact she's covering her face from the cameras  I hope the nanny taught her that


----------



## manpursefan

Maybe the skinny girl's the nanny?


----------



## Swanky

The babies are precious and North looking distressed by paps is upsetting


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

North is so cute! [emoji173]&#65039; She's gonna be a little heartbreaker when she is older!


----------



## Lola69

swanky mama of three said:


> the babies are precious and north looking distressed by paps is upsetting




+1


----------



## Dallas_Girl

They both look distressed. They could still want to be in ballet class.


----------



## Swanky

North is covering her face defensively IMO.  Pitiful.


----------



## originallyxelle

P and North look so cute.


----------



## tweegy

She could also have been tired/cranky or it was sunny. She's a toddler..could be various reasons why she hid her face...Jus sayin


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> North is covering her face defensively IMO.  Pitiful.





exactly - that is clear to see!   she is tired of all those people in her faces calling her name to get that pic!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Hmmm I don't know, it looks like it just pretty sunny outside and it's probably a little to bright for their eyes. But that's just my thought.


----------



## GoGlam

LOL north could probably get caught in a photo while coughing and some of you would say "look! She seems to be throwing up bc she's so disgusted to be around her family."

A lot of these posts are downright funny.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

GoGlam said:


> LOL north could probably get caught in a photo while coughing and some of you would say "look! She seems to be throwing up bc she's so disgusted to be around her family."
> 
> A lot of these posts are downright funny.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yes they are!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

^It's a gossip thread, afterall.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I am still entitled to my opinion regardless why type of thread this is.


----------



## bag-princess

Dallas_Girl said:


> I am still entitled to my opinion regardless why type of thread this is.





that goes for everyone here,too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Dallas_Girl said:


> I am still entitled to my opinion regardless why type of thread this is.




No one's contesting your opinion, Hun. [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## NYCBelle

bag-princess said:


> pert!?  there ain't nothing "pert" about a pancake!!



Hey at least it's real


----------



## bag-princess

NYCBelle said:


> Hey at least it's real





:giggles:


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> I am still entitled to my opinion regardless why type of thread this is.


I think DC was being cheeky cuz ya'know....we constantly say "it's a gossip thread'...just a lil' jokey joke


----------



## Dallas_Girl

berrydiva said:


> I think DC was being cheeky cuz ya'know....we constantly say "it's a gossip thread'...just a lil' jokey joke




I was being goofy with my comment. I should have put lol. Wasn't really bothered [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The babies are precious and North looking distressed by paps is upsetting




Agreed.


----------



## nicole2730

would love to have the skinny nanny's booties!



Sasha2012 said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dose-Scott-Disick-s-spiral.html#ixzz3oaYGjxHu


----------



## Encore Hermes

Scott in rehab. Pic courtesy of eonline






Smh


----------



## guccimamma

manpursefan said:


> Maybe the skinny girl's the nanny?



i think she is a friend, with nothing better to do.


----------



## solange

nicole2730 said:


> would love to have the skinny nanny's booties!



I read that as the skinny nanny's booty at first...


----------



## guccimamma

solange said:


> I read that as the skinny nanny's booty at first...



yeah, me too. i don't think skinny nanny has a booty.


----------



## nicole2730

haha, uh, no.
i think i found her BOOTIES/BOOTS!

http://www.revolveclothing.com/prod....com/shoes-booties/br/5356e7/?navsrc=subshoes



solange said:


> I read that as the skinny nanny's booty at first...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Kourtney Kardashian, Kanye West Attend Birthday Party for Tyga's Son  As Lamar 'Wakes Up' from Coma*



10/16/2015 AT 06:35 PM EDT
While Lamar Odom's condition appears to be improving, members of theKardashian-Jenner clan are doing their best to continue with family matters. 

On Friday, Kylie Jenner's boyfriend Tyga celebrated his son King Cairo's third birthday, with Kourtney Kardashian and Kanye West in attendance at Racer's Edge in Burbank, California, PEOPLE has learned. 

"Kourtney was there with the kids and Kanye brought North," a source tells PEOPLE. But while the children were said to be enjoying the party, which featured a big slide and a fire truck serving pizza, the adults understandably "all seemed more serious". 

Odom's estranged wife Khloé Kardashian has been by his side at the hospital in Las Vegas since the news broke. On Thursday Kardashian's mother Kris Jenner,Kourtney Kardashian and sister Kim Kardashian West arrived back in Los Angeles *Reporting by PERNILLA CEDENHEIM*
It is not clear if Kylie was at the event, that was also attended by Chris Brownand his daughter Royalty. Meanwhile, sister Kendall Jenner was in London on Friday for a photoshoot. 

PEOPLE confirmed today that Odom woke up after spending four days in a coma. "Lamar is conscious and was able to say hi to Khloé," a source revealed. Odom, 35, lapsed into a coma after being found unconscious at a Nevada brothel on Tuesday.


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> Looks like North didn't want the [del]paparazzi[/del] strange men taking her picture, poor kid.*
> Although, I love the fact she's covering her face from* the cameras  I hope the nanny taught her that



She is a Kardashian


----------



## Encore Hermes

Update
Two tone Scott disick still in rehab 




People mag


----------



## Sasha2012

Their family has endured quite a tumultuous week with the events surrounding Khloe Kardashian's estranged husband Lamar Odom.

But Kourtney Kardashian and Kanye West made sure to think of the children first on their latest outing.

The two stars were spotted on full parenting duty while arriving for a children's birthday party of Tyga's son King Cairo Stevenson at Racer's Edge in Burbank, California on Friday afternoon.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njoy-ride-inflatable-slide.html#ixzz3onQw3Osq


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourt looks hot


----------



## Bentley1

Kourtney lost a decent amount of weight (for her size)  & has firmed up. She looks good!


----------



## VickyB

With all the PS 24/7 it is impossible to say if they actually look good or not. Kim though just always looks bad despite all the PS that is done on her.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

How old is mason now? He looks like he is going to tower over her.


----------



## StopHammertime

Awwe P looks so cute in that little yellow outfit with the little yellow purse!


----------



## sabrunka

Kourt looks amazing! And I love Penelopes dress


----------



## VickyB

Given the opportunity, I wonder if Scott would want to reconcile with Kourt?


----------



## AEGIS

is her last child  a boy or girl?


----------



## Jikena

A boy


----------



## Coach Lover Too

VickyB said:


> Given the opportunity, I wonder if Scott would want to reconcile with Kourt?



Probably. I've read that he went into rehab because she won't allow him unsupervised visits until he's clean/sober.


----------



## lizmil

^ good for her, if that's true...


----------



## Sasha2012

She ceased to share photos of her bare midriff in the days to follow Lamar Odom's hospitalization.

But Kourtney Kardashian made a return to showing off her very slender shape on Sunday, though explained she still had plenty on her mind.  

The 36-year-old captioned a photo of her posing solo: 'Working out is one of the only things that helps when I'm feeling anxious.'

In the photo, Kourtney looked picture perfect while wearing a stylish black sports bra and matching leggings.

The mother-of-three had her jet black hair pulled back into a low pony tail and appeared to wear very little makeup.  

Earlier that day, Kourtney also shared a festive snap of herself with her children in their Halloween-themed pajamas, writing: 'Skeleton cuddles.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Lamar-Odom-hospitalization.html#ixzz3p2YuLx00


----------



## Sasha2012

She is in the best shape of her life just 10 months after welcoming son Reign and three months after splitting from bad boy baby daddy Scott Disick.

So it's little wonder why Kourtney Kardashian keeps flaunting her figure.

The 36-year-old mother-of-three was at it again as she took her youngest child shopping at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ee-tank-son-Reign-shopping.html#ixzz3p4jtKzZc


----------



## Swanky

Oh he's a cute little chunk!!!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She does like those high waisted pants, doesn't she?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So much wrong with the latest outfit, I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Nathalya

She looks amazing and Reign is so cute!


----------



## CobaltBlu

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So much wrong with the latest outfit, I don't even know where to begin.



go ahead and start with the shoes


----------



## Lola69

Sasha2012 said:


> She is in the best shape of her life just 10 months after welcoming son Reign and three months after splitting from bad boy baby daddy Scott Disick.
> 
> So it's little wonder why Kourtney Kardashian keeps flaunting her figure.
> 
> The 36-year-old mother-of-three was at it again as she took her youngest child shopping at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ee-tank-son-Reign-shopping.html#ixzz3p4jtKzZc



That 2nd pic of him adorable


----------



## Coach Lover Too

nathalya said:


> she looks amazing and reign is so cute!


+1


----------



## Oryx816

Those pants look like a DIY project.  Grotesque!

Reign--super cute!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Well, for all it's worth, I like the shoes and the leather jacket.


----------



## sally.m

Sasha2012 said:


> She is in the best shape of her life just 10 months after welcoming son Reign and three months after splitting from bad boy baby daddy Scott Disick.
> 
> So it's little wonder why Kourtney Kardashian keeps flaunting her figure.
> 
> The 36-year-old mother-of-three was at it again as she took her youngest child shopping at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ee-tank-son-Reign-shopping.html#ixzz3p4jtKzZc



Can anyone ID the shoes? Its rare she ever wears anything i like!


----------



## AEGIS

sally.m said:


> Can anyone ID the shoes? Its rare she ever wears anything i like!



Stella McCartney Elyse


----------



## uhpharm01

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So much wrong with the latest outfit, I don't even know where to begin.



Right


----------



## sally.m

AEGIS said:


> Stella McCartney Elyse



Thank you!


----------



## guccimamma

CobaltBlu said:


> go ahead and start with the shoes



frankenstein shoes for halloween?


----------



## tweegy

Everytime I see reign I think of Success baby...


----------



## Lounorada

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Well, for all it's worth, I like the shoes and the leather jacket.


 
Everything looks too big on her... which is the complete opposite of the Kardashian ethos 'Don't wear it if it's isn't 3 sizes _too small_ and so tight it's stopping blood circulation...'


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> frankenstein shoes for halloween?





If only! She wears those Herman Munster shoes often. Looks like they would stomp a mud hole in something!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been split from baby daddy Scott Disick for only three months.

But already Kourtney Kardashian is shopping for new lingerie. And she isn't settling for the plain stuff. Instead, the mother-of-three headed to high-end Italian intimates designer LaPerla.

The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was seen leaving the Beverly Hills store with a big shopping bag in her hand, indicating she splurged.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...icey-panties-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3pAaXP6S6


----------



## pukasonqo

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Well, for all it's worth, I like the shoes and the leather jacket.




i like the pants[emoji2]
lou, could you please use your superpowers to ID them?


----------



## ariamoux

Sasha2012 said:


> She has been split from baby daddy Scott Disick for only three months.
> 
> 
> 
> But already Kourtney Kardashian is shopping for new lingerie. And she isn't settling for the plain stuff. Instead, the mother-of-three headed to high-end Italian intimates designer LaPerla.
> 
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was seen leaving the Beverly Hills store with a big shopping bag in her hand, indicating she splurged.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...icey-panties-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3pAaXP6S6




Wow the heels are killer!!


----------



## lizmil

Does she photograph herself in underwear all the time, like the other ones do?


----------



## Jikena

I LOVE her shoes


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> She has been split from baby daddy Scott Disick for only three months.
> 
> But already Kourtney Kardashian is shopping for new lingerie. And she isn't settling for the plain stuff. Instead, the mother-of-three headed to high-end Italian intimates designer LaPerla.
> 
> The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was seen leaving the Beverly Hills store with a big shopping bag in her hand, *indicating she splurged.*





who writes this drivel???  :giggles:


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> who writes this drivel???  :giggles:




some poor soul in one of the circles of hell AKA daily fail


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> some poor soul in one of the circles of hell AKA daily fail





  can you just imagine them chained to a desk in some dark corner typing out this nonsense!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> can you just imagine them chained to a desk in some dark corner typing out this nonsense!




yup, with a huuuuge photo of PMK in their desks! [emoji38]


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> yup, with a huuuuge photo of PMK in their desks! [emoji38]





:lolots::lolots:


  ........as they stare at it chanting "yes master" in their little hunchback bodies!!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> 
> ........as they stare at it chanting "yes master" in their little hunchback bodies!!




trying to suppress laughing too loud, my SO won't appreciate the humour at midnight!


----------



## sabrunka

I know it's just a t shirt, but I like the style and color... Anyone know who it's by? (I have an idea of someone who may know... Starts with an L.. Lol)


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> trying to suppress laughing too loud, my SO won't appreciate the humour at midnight!





sorry!!:giggles:   i know exactly how that is reading this board sometimes!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A simple look but she looks cute...much better than her last look.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian managed quite the juggling act while taking her daughter and niece to dance class on Wednesday. 

The mom-of-three carried toddlers Penelope and North on either hip as the trio arrived for their usual ballet session. 

It seems Kourtney was taking care of the kids while heavily pregnant Kim Kardashian relaxed at home on her 35th birthday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-relaxes-35th-birthday.html#ixzz3pEzBRv7B


----------



## Ladybug09

Jikena said:


> I LOVE her shoes


I like the clompers too! LOL


----------



## Lounorada

sabrunka said:


> I know it's just a t shirt, but I like the style and color... Anyone know who it's by? (I have an idea of someone who may know... Starts with an L.. Lol)


 
Not sure if I'm that someone who starts with an 'L' you mentioned :ninja: but tbh I'm not sure of the exact brand Kourtneys t-shirt is from. At first glance I thought it looked like this tee from Velvet by Graham Spencer, but it's not- it's missing the pocket
http://www.jades24.com/en/product/women/clothing_woman/tops_woman/velvet-d-shirt-_purple/index.html

Topshop do a similar _shape_ tee also, but not in the plum colour 
http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?Ntt=pocket%2btee&storeId=12556&productId=19983446&urlRequestType=Base&categoryId=&langId=-1&productIdentifier=product&catalogId=33057


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Heading to Kim's birthday bash in Thousand Oaks, California. (October 21)


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I see Kourtney's doing the legging/petal-pusher thing just like Kimbo! At least she looks better.


----------



## shazzy99

Maybe it's dress like Kim inspired b'day party? Just don't get the pedal pushers with heels [emoji31]


----------



## pukasonqo

shazzy99 said:


> Maybe it's dress like Kim inspired b'day party? Just don't get the pedal pushers with heels [emoji31]




and the coat that looks like bat wings (sorry bats!)


----------



## White Orchid

I reckon Kourtney's gonna milk the leggings look (now that she's lost weight) till the cows home.


----------



## Bentley1

I love how Kourtney looks on from a distance after her kid got smacked hard in the face by a car door. Nanny to the rescue.

http://www.fashionstylemag.com/2015/celebrity/kardashian-kid-smacked-in-the-face/


----------



## pukasonqo

Bentley1 said:


> View attachment 3165502
> 
> 
> I love how Kourtney looks on from a distance after her kid got smacked hard in the face by a car door. Nanny to the rescue.
> 
> http://www.fashionstylemag.com/2015/celebrity/kardashian-kid-smacked-in-the-face/




she has her priorities right, why let something trivial like penelope hurting herself get on the way of her pap stroll?
thank god for good nannies, poor pen, for some reason i like her


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> she has her priorities right, *why let something trivial like penelope hurting herself get on the way of her pap stroll?*
> thank god for good nannies, poor pen, for some reason i like her






exactly!


that is why i don't get all the praise people want to always give her for being the great mom - you only see it when she is out for the camera's to catch it.   of course she looks like mother of the year then!


----------



## Bentley1

pukasonqo said:


> she has her priorities right, why let something trivial like penelope hurting herself get on the way of her pap stroll?
> thank god for good nannies, poor pen, for some reason i like her




Lol, this whole family has their priorities right on track. Kids? Husbands? Respect? Dignity? Family? Morals? Meh, who needs all that when they have the paps and all their material crap to keep them warm. 

I like Penelope a lot, she is such a sweet child on the show. I've seen some episodes with her & she is such a kind, loving, shy little girl. Poor little thing, feel so bad seeing her hurt like that. Odd that her mother's first instinct isn't to be on the ground picking her up. I guess why bother when she's paying the nanny to do all the dirty work.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> exactly!
> 
> 
> that is why i don't get all the praise people want to always give her for being the great mom - you only see it when she is out for the camera's to catch it.   of course she looks like mother of the year then!




You're right. On the show she isn't all that hands on either, the kids are always off to the side with nannies . She only brings them out as props for her scheduled pap strolls.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> You're right. *On the show she isn't all that hands on either, the kids are always off to the side with nannies .* She only brings them out as props for her scheduled pap strolls.




really??
i am surprised because i would think that was her time to shine as the great mom she supposedly is.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> really??
> i am surprised because i would think that was her time to shine as the great mom she supposedly is.




She's very kind to them when they're around, but she doesn't showcase her mom skills at all.  You don't really see her doing anything for them or with them on the show.


----------



## poopsie

Bentley1 said:


> View attachment 3165502
> 
> 
> I love how *Kourtney looks on from a distance* after her kid got smacked hard in the face by a car door. Nanny to the rescue.
> 
> http://www.fashionstylemag.com/2015/celebrity/kardashian-kid-smacked-in-the-face/





Looks to me like she was holding Penelope's hand (even though she was a bit behind her) and Penelope wasn't looking where she was going and walked into the already open door. It happened right in front of the nanny so it seems right that she wouyld be the first one who was able to respond. Either way I don't see Kourtney looking on from a distance.


----------



## Bentley1

poopsie said:


> Looks to me like she was holding Penelope's hand (even though she was a bit behind her) and Penelope wasn't looking where she was going and walked into the already open door. It happened right in front of the nanny so it seems right that she wouyld be the first one who was able to respond. Either way I don't see Kourtney looking on from a distance.




K, well I do. 
If the nanny can be on the ground, so can Kourtney. Several photos in and she's still just standing there.


----------



## bunnyr

Maybe she's just really really slow to react type lol


----------



## Jayne1

You know, all this time I was assuming Kourt was a great mom because she didn't go for daily pap strolls.  Until Cait, that is... now she's out more than Taylor Swift.

Anyway, now that I think of it, I was just assuming she was warm with the kids.


----------



## VickyB

Bentley1 said:


> You're right. On the show she isn't all that hands on either, the kids are always off to the side with nannies . She only brings them out as props for her scheduled pap strolls.



True this. She also complains to Scott that he doesn't spend enough time with the kids.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jayne1 said:


> You know, all this time I was assuming Kourt was a great mom because she didn't go for daily pap strolls.  Until Cait, that is... now she's out more than Taylor Swift.
> 
> Anyway, now that I think of it, I was just assuming she was warm with the kids.



Me too.


----------



## tweegy

bunnyr said:


> Maybe she's just really really slow to react type lol



Yup, these are pics. quick snaps of a moment that show an initial occurrence. They stopped just as it would show when and how long she reacted. 

I hope the folks here side eyeing are perfecto parents that move like flash. Stuff happens.. We've all had our bumps and bruises growing up. We're not made of glass. 

Folks really go off the deep end quick with the stone throwing.


----------



## Swanky

We're talking about Penny and the car again? Wasn't that like a week or 2 ago?


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> We're talking about Penny and the car again? Wasn't that like a week or 2 ago?



Lol, Yup precisely


----------



## Sasha2012

She was called a 'hot mama' by her ex when she recently bared all for a Vanity Fair shoot. 

And Kourtney Kardashian, 36, showed how her confidence as a single girl about town has grown as she attended the opening of an exhibition by the photographer who shot her naked, in West Hollywood on Thursday.

The reality television star looked glamorous and happy as she arrived at the Metallic Life by Brian Bowen Smith show at De Re Gallery. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...IANT-nude-photo-exhibition.html#ixzz3pPIBnkYZ


----------



## Chloe_chick999

At least Kourtney's nudes are hanging in a gallery and not in the pages of Paper magazine


----------



## solange

tweegy said:


> Yup, these are pics. quick snaps of a moment that show an initial occurrence. They stopped just as it would show when and how long she reacted.
> 
> I hope the folks here side eyeing are perfecto parents that move like flash. Stuff happens.. We've all had our bumps and bruises growing up. We're not made of glass.
> 
> Folks really go off the deep end quick with the stone throwing.



I've had some times I think I reacted pretty well to something happening to my toddler. Total supermommy feeling. However, I have to admit there are times it's taken me longer to realize what's happening. Luckily, by then, someone has realized and already reacted.


----------



## dr.pepper

I love her eye makeup but the outfit is bleh.


----------



## Oryx816

As is often the case with her, she looks greasy and in need of a shower.


----------



## Lounorada

The smoky eye looks great on her, really makes her eyes pop.


----------



## Jikena

Love her outfit/makeup. Looking good


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I find her really pretty. Scott must find her pretty too. ;o

With that said, here's this.

*Radar Online* &#8207;@*radar_online*  7m7 minutes ago
DESPERATE!  Scott Disick&#8203; begs Kourtney Kardashian&#8203; to take him back in frantic rehab phone call! http://******/1jEomOi


----------



## starsandbucks

Love the gallery outfit. I hate the phrase "age appropriate" but I think she's hitting just the right mix of cool and classic that a lot of women in their 30s and 40s are looking for on a night out. I think she looks great here.


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> Yup, these are pics. quick snaps of a moment that show an initial occurrence. They stopped just as it would show when and how long she reacted.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the folks here side eyeing are perfecto parents that move like flash. Stuff happens.. We've all had our bumps and bruises growing up. We're not made of glass.
> 
> 
> 
> Folks really go off the deep end quick with the stone throwing.




i am the goddess of suburbia, perfection in the flesh [emoji13]
but it his hard not to throw stones to people who live in glass houses, having said that, i am off to repair the roof in mine


----------



## Caz71

What size Loves to you think she wears?


----------



## pukasonqo

Coach Lover Too said:


> I find her really pretty. Scott must find her pretty too. ;o
> 
> With that said, here's this.
> 
> *Radar Online* &#8207;@*radar_online*  7m7 minutes ago
> DESPERATE!  Scott Disick&#8203; begs Kourtney Kardashian&#8203; to take him back in frantic rehab phone call! http://******/1jEomOi




i hope she stands her ground, hard when there are kids involved but, luckily, he (skott) needs her more than she needs him


----------



## dangerouscurves

No, I still don't think she's pretty and/or hot.


----------



## anitalilac

dangerouscurves said:


> No, I still don't think she's pretty and/or hot.



Me too, but she definitely looks better compared to Khloeogre or Kimdumb..


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> We're talking about Penny and the car again? Wasn't that like a week or 2 ago?



hashtag pressed


----------



## Swanky

Me?
Not pressed... just surprised we're recycling news that's old and was beaten to death, lol!

She's pretty wee, I'd guess she wears a 17 in her Love.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's hard to believe she is a mother of three.

Kourtney Kardashian certainly looked in enviably good shape during her latest outing in Los Angeles.

The 36-year-old reality star was not afraid to show off her impressively svelte figure while out running errands on Friday.

She absolutely scintillated on the warm day in sunny Southern California as her slender torso could be seen in full view while rocking a clingy navy blue bodysuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-jeans-running-errands-LA.html#ixzz3pS7EIFtW


----------



## starsandbucks

She's running errands without a purse or a wallet? Or I guess she just got out her car, did a pap walk and got back in and drove off. I hate that bodysuit! I can't stand that absolutely smooth and completely tucked in look they give and it makes me think someone is off to gymnastics class. They're just too '90s for my taste. Seems like it would make bathroom breaks that much more annoying as well.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Did she walk around her car then leave?


----------



## nastasja

She's like the incredible shrinking woman. Kim must be SO jelly.


----------



## Jayne1

starsandbucks said:


> She's running errands without a purse or a wallet? Or I guess she just got out her car, did a pap walk and got back in and drove off. *I hate that bodysuit! I can't stand that absolutely smooth and completely tucked in look they give and it makes me think someone is off to gymnastics class. They're just too '90s for my taste. *Seems like it would make bathroom breaks that much more annoying as well.



Actually those body suits were very '80s. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Swanky

I loved mine the the 90s!


----------



## Bentley1

tweegy said:


> Yup, these are pics. quick snaps of a moment that show an initial occurrence. They stopped just as it would show when and how long she reacted.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the folks here side eyeing are perfecto parents that move like flash. Stuff happens.. We've all had our bumps and bruises growing up. We're not made of glass.
> 
> 
> 
> Folks really go off the deep end quick with the stone throwing.







Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> We're talking about Penny and the car again? Wasn't that like a week or 2 ago?




I rarely enter these threads anymore, mainly bc of the snarky quotes towards other members such as these, so sorry for posting news from "2 weeks ago." I have no clue what's new or old with these people anymore. If it's old, how about just ignoring it? [emoji3][emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> Actually those body suits were very '80s. Don't ask me how I know.



You think?  All my pix with me in them were from the early 90s. Man, I looked good in them lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

anitalilac said:


> Me too, but she definitely looks better compared to Khloeogre or Kimdumb..




Lol!!!! This is a yes!


----------



## bag-princess

starsandbucks said:


> She's running errands without a purse or a wallet? Or I guess she just got out her car, did a pap walk and got back in and drove off. *I hate that bodysuit!* I can't stand that absolutely smooth and completely tucked in look they give and it makes me think someone is off to gymnastics class. They're just too '90s for my taste. Seems like it would make bathroom breaks that much more annoying as well.



and then to wear it with jeans - and no belt just works my last nerve!!!  i hate that look! 





Encore Hermes said:


> Did she walk around her car then leave?



basically!





Bentley1 said:


> I rarely enter these threads anymore, mainly bc of the snarky quotes towards other members such as these, so sorry for posting news from "2 weeks ago." I have no clue what's new or old with these people anymore*. If it's old, how about just ignoring it?* [emoji3][emoji108]&#127996;





THANK YOU!!! 


as if it has not happened before!   it only becomes a problem when someone makes it one.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> You think?  All my pix with me in them were from the early 90s. Man, I looked good in them lol.



Donna Karan.  Head to toe black.  Big belt, gold chunky necklace, black tights. Black suede pumps with a thickish heel. And of course, her famous body suit.  Man, I looked good in that uniform. lol

I guess I moved on by the mid '90s.  How long can you stuggle with body suit snaps and closure in bathrooms, before getting annoyed. lol


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> I rarely enter these threads anymore, mainly bc of the snarky quotes towards other members such as these, so sorry for posting news from "2 weeks ago." I have no clue what's new or old with these people anymore. If it's old, how about just ignoring it? [emoji3][emoji108]&#127996;



&#128077;Sounds good to me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The body suits I own snap at the bottom so they aren't hard to fumble with when its time for a potty break...even when I'm slightly tipsy I can still manage to snap/unsnap a bodysuit. 

Kourtney's last two looks do nothing for me. I actually the smokey eye on her because to me it ages her and the body suit/jeans combo just looks awkward.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Olivier Rousteing's birthday celebration in LA. (October 23)


----------



## Pursejoy9

Looks like a convention of overpaid, undereducated, oversexed dropouts.


----------



## tweegy

The Smith kids irk my soul...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Pursejoy9 said:


> Looks like a convention of overpaid, undereducated, oversexed dropouts.



This.







tweegy said:


> The Smith kids irk my soul...



And this too!


----------



## Lounorada

Pursejoy9 said:


> Looks like a convention of overpaid, undereducated, oversexed dropouts.


 
Exactly.


----------



## White Orchid

Rofl!  I think TPF needs a geriatrics sub-forum for gals like us so we can reminisce fondly on how we worked it (*snaps fingers*) in the 80s and 90s and how like songs are no longer how they used to be 'n' memories like that.

"Feed the world...make it a better place...for you, and for me...and the entire human race..."

:greengrin:



Jayne1 said:


> Donna Karan.  Head to toe black.  Big belt, gold chunky necklace, black tights. Black suede pumps with a thickish heel. And of course, her famous body suit.  Man, I looked good in that uniform. lol
> 
> I guess I moved on by the mid '90s.  How long can you stuggle with body suit snaps and closure in bathrooms, before getting annoyed. lol


----------



## solange

White Orchid said:


> Rofl!  I think TPF needs a geriatrics sub-forum for gals like us so we can reminisce fondly on how we worked it (*snaps fingers*) in the 80s and 90s and how like songs are no longer how they used to be 'n' memories like that.
> 
> "Feed the world...make it a better place...for you, and for me...and the entire human race..."
> 
> :greengrin:



Is there a minimum age requirement, our will it be open to geriatrics at heart?


----------



## Oryx816

I think Kim is morphing into Olivier.  The resemblance is disturbing....


----------



## Oryx816

tweegy said:


> The Smith kids irk my soul...


----------



## NicolesCloset

The best looking in that pic is kris.


----------



## Encore Hermes

White Orchid said:


> Rofl!  I think TPF needs a geriatrics sub-forum for gals like us so we can reminisce fondly on how we worked it (*snaps fingers*) in the 80s and 90s and how * like songs are no longer how they used to be 'n' memories like that.*
> 
> "Feed the world...make it a better place...for you, and for me...and the entire human race..."
> 
> :greengrin:



When it was all about the hair............










Khloe has 80s hair with help of stylists and weaves sort of but misses on height. 


Batter up.......next memory


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## White Orchid

Omg, Lord Almigty!  

Thankfully I succumbed only a few times with the jelled look on the sides, but never a perm.  But mate, I have photos of friends I could seriously embarrass them with.

Fun years man...



Encore Hermes said:


> When it was all about the hair............
> dailyman40.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/80s-hair.jpg
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/5f/b2/65/5fb2650b8d3ef4aeb4893d69024bed48.jpg
> 
> Khloe has 80s hair with help of stylists and weaves sort of but misses on height.
> 
> 
> Batter up.......next memory


----------



## White Orchid

We do not discriminate in our sorority - only requirement is you have to be a bish and be able to laugh at yourself!  



solange said:


> Is there a minimum age requirement, our will it be open to geriatrics at heart?


----------



## Sarni

Still the babies are the only redeeming k feature!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Oryx816 said:


> I think Kim is morphing into Olivier.  The resemblance is disturbing....



Weird..I was just thinking about that. I wonder if he will ever wonder what he is doing kissing their a****s.


----------



## AEGIS

Pursejoy9 said:


> Looks like a convention of overpaid, undereducated, oversexed dropouts.




lmao


----------



## ariamoux

Pursejoy9 said:


> Looks like a convention of overpaid, undereducated, oversexed dropouts.




Seriously. Do you guys also find it weird that kourtney actually has a degree?


----------



## AEGIS

ariamoux said:


> Seriously. Do you guys also find it weird that kourtney actually has a degree?



No. Lily Ghalishi is a freaking attorney


----------



## ariamoux

AEGIS said:


> No. Lily Ghalishi is a freaking attorney




LOL true!


----------



## kirsten

North is so adorable in that unicorn costume!


----------



## qudz104

Kiddos look so cute! North is off doing her own thing [emoji23]


----------



## redney

Who forced North into that pink and white unicorn costume? I mean, she's already made it clear she prefers blacks and grays! Poor child.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Who forced North into that pink and white unicorn costume? I mean, she's already made it clear she prefers blacks and grays! Poor child.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian split from her partner of nine years, Scott Disick, over the summer.

The long-suffering mother-of-three appeared to be relaxed and enjoying herself as she stepped out for dinner with a family friend in Calabasas, California on Sunday.

Kourtney had her children Penelope, three, and Mason, five, with her and was the doting mother while chatting with her pal.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-dark-haired-mystery-man.html#ixzz3phQAkdzM


----------



## Coach Lover Too

He's handsome.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Who's the funny looking guy she's with?


----------



## Sasha2012

Coach Lover Too said:


> He's handsome.





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Who's the funny looking guy she's with?



 Are you both talking about the same guy?


----------



## bag-princess

long-suffering!?


----------



## Barbora

Sasha2012 said:


> Are you both talking about the same guy?



I think it's Scott's best friend. His name is Chris, I think?


----------



## Encore Hermes

And Splash was there to capture the moment, amazeballs. 

Mason looks like he is getting tired of the pap intrusions.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Barbora said:


> I think it's Scott's best friend. His name is Chris, I think?



Gold star for you doll!






Dailymail


----------



## Encore Hermes

Info

And speaking of celebrities, nightclub owner Chris Reda, who was partners with Kourtney Kardashian ex Scott Disick for a number of years is in the hock for about $622K. Reda has been featured in media extensively as a nightclub mogul who owned high-profile venues The Griffin & the Gansvoorth Market. Clearly he aint got no money today.

http://everything-pr.com/irs-debtors-crisis-pr/71525/


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Celebrating Caitlyn's birthday at Villa restaurant in Woodland Hills, California. (October 27)


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick has had a visit from this three children - Mason, aged five, Penelope, aged three, and Reign, aged 10 months - on Sunday.

But it was not his former partner of nine years, Kourtney Kardashian, 36, who brought them.

Rather it was her mother Kris Jenner, 59, who shuttled the kids to the Cliffside rehab center in Malibu to meet up with the 32-year-old E! star.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kourtney-Kardashian-sight.html#ixzz3ppFdMlUn


----------



## Encore Hermes

And they just happened to have the reunion outside, on a balcony. What a way to use the kids, again.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Those pics with Scott and his kids and Kris look so staged!! 

However, I'm surprised that Scott and Kourtney haven't gotten back together yet. I gave their "breakup" one month tops before they got back together again! [emoji1][emoji1]

Still-- I think they're gonna get back together. This is only based off of the fact that he was on the show saying how he made such a big mistake and blah blah blah. Only time will tell.


----------



## stylemepretty

I feel sorry for the kids.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Kourtney wardrobe truly screams "a mom of three trying but not caring"


----------



## tweegy

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Those pics with Scott and his kids and Kris look so staged!!
> 
> However, I'm surprised that Scott and Kourtney haven't gotten back together yet. I gave their "breakup" one month tops before they got back together again! [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> Still-- I think they're gonna get back together. This is only based off of the fact that he was on the show saying how he made such a big mistake and blah blah blah. Only time will tell.



Nah I think they've gone a yr before..So if this goes on for more than a yr- I'd say legit.


----------



## Swanky

If the reason that's he's in rehab is to get her back then any changes he makes won't stick. Hopefully seeing Lamar hit rock bottom will scare him though.


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> And they just happened to have the reunion outside, on a balcony. What a way to use the kids, again.


----------



## Wildflower22

Encore Hermes said:


> And they just happened to have the reunion outside, on a balcony. What a way to use the kids, again.




That is clearly PMKs "I know I'm being photographed" smile. She's not fooling anyone!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has a business savvy role model for a mother.

And it appears that Penelope Disick, three, is intent upon following in Kourtney Kardashian's footsteps.

The adorable girl wore a chic blazer and silver boots as she pushed her mom's cart at a pumpkin patch in Calabasas, California, on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kardashian-s-pumpkin-cart.html#ixzz3q6Bc8wGa


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Woodland Hills, California. (October 30)


----------



## redney

Today's Kanye wardrobe requirements memo was... Ratty sweatshirts and no pants!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> Today's Kanye wardrobe requirements memo was... Ratty sweatshirts and no pants!



No kidding!


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Today's Kanye wardrobe requirements memo was... Ratty sweatshirts and no pants!






kris must be really putting the pressure on for her to get out there and show the goods!!


----------



## lizmil

Good lord you have to have no qualms about looking ridiculous but strutting your stuff to be in this family!  Sweatshirt that just barely is long enough plus high  boots. Geesh!


----------



## Lounorada

I like her Stuart Weitzman boots, but that ugly Yeezy sweatshirt should be burned.


----------



## Jayne1

lizmil said:


> Good lord you have to have no qualms about looking ridiculous but strutting your stuff to be in this family!  Sweatshirt that just barely is long enough plus high  boots. Geesh!



Agree - it comes off though,  the second the camera people go home.


----------



## Hobbsy

lounorada said:


> i like her stuart weitzman boots, but that ugly yeezy sweatshirt should be burned.



+1000!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Penelope is so cute. Old soul too.


----------



## pukasonqo

CobaltBlu said:


> Penelope is so cute. Old soul too.




yup, somehow he comes across as a very sweet little girl


----------



## White Orchid

I don't get why a woman would choose to dress like a hooker but especially in broad day light.

The boots are nice though.  Cheers Lou.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I don't get why a woman would choose to dress like a hooker but especially in broad day light.
> 
> The boots are nice though. * Cheers Lou*.


----------



## Sasha2012

Everyone needs a superhero from time to time.

And Kourtney Kardashian and her three children looked more than happy to become heroes for Halloween in a snap she posted on Instagram on Saturday.

The 36-year-old made a very sexy female Captain America in a shiny blue suit and black boots as she toted her 10-month-old son Reign on her hip and rested her shield on her other arm.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ck-continues-recover-rehab.html#ixzz3qDQl5G3s


----------



## Swanky

Those are really cute pics!


----------



## aleksandras

Penelope is such a pretty little girl! And Kourtney really is looking better than ever.


----------



## AEGIS

Kris and Kendall look just alike


----------



## zen1965

^They surely do.


----------



## Noviia

AEGIS said:


> Kris and Kendall look just alike


i thought kendall looks more like caitlyn when i saw her laugh in an interview. i guess she's an equal mix of both parents


----------



## Swanky

I think Kourt looks most like Kris original.


----------



## AEGIS

Noviia said:


> i thought kendall looks more like caitlyn when i saw her laugh in an interview. i guess she's an equal mix of both parents





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think Kourt looks most like Kris original.




When I see pics of Kris really young she looks just like Kendall to me. I do think Kourt has Kris's nose. Idk who Kylie looks like...especially now


----------



## Sasha2012

They're arguably one of the best-dressed families in showbiz land.

And Kourtney Kardashian made sure to keep up with her younger siblings in the sartorial stakes as she joined the clan to celebrate Kendall Jenner's 20th birthday in Los Angeles, California, on Monday evening.

The mother-of-three displayed plenty of cleavage as she slipped into a black lingerie-style top for the family meal at famed haunt, The Nice Guy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kendall-Jenner-s-birthday.html#ixzz3qT7lUqxE


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> They're arguably one of the best-dressed families in showbiz land.






oh it is very arguable alright!!!  the lies they tell!


----------



## Lounorada

I like her bomber jacket, but that outfit is a mess.
Even though she naturally has dark hair I think the current jet black (unnatural looking) hair looks severe and ages her. She looks better with a dark, dark brown colour...
Like this:


----------



## Swanky

She's in her best shape in yeeeears


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> They're arguably one of the best-dressed families in showbiz land.
> 
> And Kourtney Kardashian made sure to keep up with her younger siblings in the sartorial stakes as she joined the clan to celebrate Kendall Jenner's 20th birthday in Los Angeles, California, on Monday evening.
> 
> The mother-of-three displayed plenty of cleavage as she slipped into a black lingerie-style top for the family meal at famed haunt, The Nice Guy.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kendall-Jenner-s-birthday.html#ixzz3qT7lUqxE



Is that a nipple I see in the first picture ? Sooo she's wearing a night time gown you would wear for a romantic night home with your SO as a shirt in the streets ? Okayyyyy...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> I like her bomber jacket, but that outfit is a mess.
> Even though she naturally has dark hair I think the current jet black (unnatural looking) hair looks severe and ages her. She looks better with a dark, dark brown colour...
> Like this:



Most definitely!


----------



## pukasonqo

Jikena said:


> Is that a nipple I see in the first picture ? Sooo she's wearing a night time gown you would wear for a romantic night home with your SO as a shirt in the streets ? Okayyyyy...




she has to put the goods on display, wonder how kimbo will top this up? the boring sister is in amazing shape, the youngest ones are doing well and khloe...khloe still has the lamar story line


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Is that a nipple I see in the first picture ? Sooo she's wearing a night time gown you would wear for a romantic night home with your SO as a shirt in the streets ? Okayyyyy...



She's in LA...sexy is part of their fashion trends. The weather lends itself to all different styles of dress.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> They're the Adidas x Kanye 'Yeezy 350 Boost'



Hey Lou, I know this is old now, but do you know the retail price of these? Thanks again!


----------



## Lounorada

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hey Lou, I know this is old now, but do you know the retail price of these? Thanks again!



Yeah, they retail for $200


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, they retail for $200



You freakin' amaze me!


----------



## dooneybaby

I don't watch the Kardashians much anymore, but I happened to be watching E! last night, and the episode where Kourtney was about to deliver her third baby and Scott was a drunken mess. Seems like it was sadder the second time around.


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> You freakin' amaze me!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, they retail for $200



Lord.... they're on ebay for $600. girl bye.



Coach Lover Too said:


> You freakin' amaze me!



Me too!


----------



## Lounorada

LouboutinHottie said:


> Lord.... they're on ebay for $600. girl bye.



 
Although, I can't say I'm surprised. There is a lot of greedy people out there trying to make a quick buck.
Even $200 is a lot of money for them IMO...


----------



## knasarae

LouboutinHottie said:


> Lord.... they're on ebay for $600. girl bye.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!



Yea.. every release has sold out immediately, crashed servers, etc.  I was trying to get my husband a pair.  Resell is crazy.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> Although, I can't say I'm surprised. There is a lot of greedy people out there trying to make a quick buck.
> Even $200 is a lot of money for them IMO...



I agree with you but I'm surprised considering Kanye's ego, and I'm grateful hearing that the retail price is under $500 since there's a new collection coming out next week apparently. There was others not in my size for over $1000 on eBay


----------



## Sasha2012

From the huge floral chandeliers to the free-flowing champagne and a celeb-studded guest list, it was the party of the year.

But a remarkably fresh-faced Kourtney Kardashian showed no ill effects as she emerged the day after Kris Jenner's blow-out birthday bash.

In fact the 36-year-old appeared ready to do it all again, as she hit the town with a friend on Saturday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-Kris-Jenner-s-mega-party.html#ixzz3qxlHSBp5


----------



## Sasha2012

A sneak peek clip for Keeping Up With The Kardashians featured her confiding with sister Kim and mother Kris Jenner regarding her failing relationship with Scott Disick.

But that was not the only revealing thing involving Kourtney Kardashian that night.

The 36-year-old reality star put on quite an eye-popping display as she wore a see-through top while leaving Los Angeles hotspot, The Nice Guy, in West Hollywood.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-shows-Kris-telling-Scott.html#ixzz3r3qWWv00


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian has been showing off her post-baby body in see-through blouses, tight tank tops and minidresses ever since she split from partner of nine years Scott Disick this summer.

And on Wednesday the 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star found a new way to remind fans she's sexy.

The E! princess and mother of three shared a throwback photo where she was wearing a teeny bikini to wish a pal a happy birthday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ting-throwback-bikini-shot.html#ixzz3rFaQ4400


----------



## edanc

Those little tap shoes are so cute.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I remember when Scott was constantly nagging her about her weight and how he liked her thinner. I bet when she does her pap walks she's thinking *How do you like me now f**ker!?!?*


----------



## nastasja

^^ Haha. She looks good!


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> I remember when Scott was constantly nagging her about her weight and how he liked her thinner. I bet when she does her pap walks she's thinking *How do you like me now f**ker!?!?*


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

So I heard on the radio this morning that Scott admitted to sleeping with both Khloe AND Kylie?! Wtf? Is that true? It shouldn't surprise me but it somehow, I'm shocked that he would actually do that, and that her sisters would do that to her. I mean, what kind of sister sleeps with your boyfriend/father of your children? These people really are vile (if this is true).


----------



## tweegy

I'm gonna go with he was probably joking...


----------



## lanasyogamama

She really does have a great figure.  So well proportioned!


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> she really does have a great figure.  So well proportioned!


 
+1


----------



## NicolesCloset

mindy621_xoxo said:


> So I heard on the radio this morning that Scott admitted to sleeping with both Khloe AND Kylie?! Wtf? Is that true? It shouldn't surprise me but it somehow, I'm shocked that he would actually do that, and that her sisters would do that to her. I mean, what kind of sister sleeps with your boyfriend/father of your children? These people really are vile (if this is true).



He has to be joking.


----------



## AEGIS

mindy621_xoxo said:


> So I heard on the radio this morning that Scott admitted to sleeping with both Khloe AND Kylie?! Wtf? Is that true? It shouldn't surprise me but it somehow, I'm shocked that he would actually do that, and that her sisters would do that to her. I mean, what kind of sister sleeps with your boyfriend/father of your children? These people really are vile (if this is true).



why Kylie just turned 18 so that sounds a nice open and shut rape case
i am sure he was joking but that does not sound like a funny joke


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I sure hope he's joking!!!! That's just wrong on soooo many levels. [emoji37]


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick's boozy nights out were a frequent source of angst in their relationship.

But it was Kourtney Kardashian who enjoyed a well-deserved night out on Wednesday, while her ex indulged himself with a luxury shopping trip.

The mother-of-three booked a babysitter and left the kids at home as she helped her childhood pal Courtenay Semel celebrate her birthday.

She had earlier celebrated her friend's big day with a flashback post of them in bikinis.

'Happy Birthday to my best friend since we were two years old!' she wrote. 'Can't wait to celebrate with you tonight.'

Meanwhile Kourtney's ex was spotted treating himself as his visited the upmarket Barney's New York star the next day. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shopping-trip-rehab-return.html#ixzz3rLkOiHoL


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian sure has a flare for fashion.

The reality star looked bang on trend as she rocked the 1970s when she stepped out in Van Nuys, California on Friday.

The 36-year-old donned a ripped pair of distressed bell bottoms and a baby pink turtleneck as she headed out of her car, amid reports that she is open to a reconciliation with her ex Scott Disick.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Disick-attempts-life-track.html#ixzz3rQdRxBsd


----------



## AEGIS

omg she's so tiny now!


----------



## Encore Hermes

so I guess their new storyline is 'reconciliation'

Lol hem out for her height.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's gradually returning to normal life.

Scott Disick joined Kris Jenner for dinner at upscale sushi restaurant Nobu in Malibu, California, on Thursday evening after checking out of rehab at the nearby Cliffside facility three days before.

The 32-year-old, who was casually dressed in a black hoodie, jeans and sneakers, looked happy and healthy as he escorted Kris back to their car. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kardashian-says-ll-family.html#ixzz3rRQEhrJy


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

And they get back together in 3......2.......1


----------



## kirsten

What does that guy have in his hand next to Kris?


----------



## nastasja

Kourt looks good.
Scott looks good.
The guy looks like he's holding a radar gun. Weird.


----------



## solange

kirsten said:


> What does that guy have in his hand next to Kris?



I thought it was a flashlight.


----------



## kirsten

solange said:


> I thought it was a flashlight.




Haha yeah it must be. I was thinking it was a radar gun but that wouldn't make sense because what would he want to check the speed of. Strange looking flashlight though. [emoji16]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thank gawd she hasn't followed in the family's footsteps when it comes to overdone plastic surgery. 
She looks great.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> so I guess their new storyline is 'reconciliation'
> 
> *Lol hem out for her height*.



Nah, it's the way they're supposed to be 
http://www.nastygal.com/sale-clothe...KLQ&amp;currency_code=USD&amp;country_code=US


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> Nah, it's the way they're supposed to be
> http://www.nastygal.com/sale-clothes/a-gold-e-madison-distressed-flare-jeans?utm_source=linkshare&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=Hy3bqNL2jtQ&utm_content=Hy3bqNL2jtQ&utm_term=10&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-AaPDfCBsgF8b1MpxJybKLQ&currency_code=USD&country_code=US



Those look like what I wore back in the '70's! The bigger the bell bottom, the better!


----------



## DiorT

Coach Lover Too said:


> Those look like what I wore back in the '70's! The bigger the bell bottom, the better!


At first, I did alittle awh....Scott and Kris, how cute, but when i got to my senses, this family is all about the PR...so it was probably a biz dinner and nothing more.  Scott wants to know how much he gets this season and Kris told him the story line he needs to follow.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

DiorT said:


> At first, I did alittle awh....Scott and Kris, how cute, but when i got to my senses, this family is all about the PR...so it was probably a biz dinner and nothing more. * Scott wants to know how much he gets this season and Kris told him the story line he needs to follow.*



Nailed it!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> Nah, it's the way they're supposed to be
> http://www.nastygal.com/sale-clothe...KLQ&amp;currency_code=USD&amp;country_code=US



Oh I know but I just think it is a funny look for someone under 5' 
she looks good in print, proportioned for her height imo has always had the best body of the sisters.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Oh I know but I just think it is a funny look for someone under 5'
> she looks good in print, proportioned for her height imo has always had the best body of the sisters.




Yep, I agree!


----------



## Hobbsy

Coach Lover Too said:


> Those look like what I wore back in the '70's! The bigger the bell bottom, the better!



Oh yeah!! I loved em then and I still do!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian stepped out solo on Saturday night, hours after being seen with estranged partner Scott Disick at an event in Malibu.

The 36-year-old dared to bare some cleavage as she posed in a crisp cream pantsuit without a shirt at a charity gala in Los Angeles.

The reality star and mom-of-three left her long hair loose as she adder her support to the fundraiser for Baby2Baby that provides diapers, clothing and other accessories to low income children.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tted-ex-Scott-Disick-event.html#ixzz3rXvPmnxx


----------



## bag-princess

* Scott Disick                                         Post-Rehab Beard                                         Brings in Big Money *




We've learned Dollar Beard Club has lined up Scott to be a  spokesperson for its line of beard oils, waxes, balms, and combs. We're  told the company approached Scott a few days ago after TMZ first posted  photos of him out in Malibu.
 The terms of the deal are under wraps, but we're told Scott's duties  will require him to push the bearded agenda out to his nearly 20 million  social media followers.








http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/15/scott-disick-dollar-beard-club/#ixzz3rZK7wuRH
​


----------



## redney

That has PMK written all over it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> That has PMK written all over it.


Boy it sure does!


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> That has PMK written all over it.




i bet she is still is momager too!!


----------



## Jayne1

Can rehab do such wonders with only a months stay?


----------



## Hobbsy

Jayne1 said:


> Can rehab do such wonders with only a months stay?



I've seen it, more than once.


----------



## saira1214

She looks bad in the face. The saggy boobs plus ill fitting clothes aren't helping her either.


----------



## StopHammertime

There is an article on yahoo news, 
Scott Disick Vows To Stay Sober In Desperate Bid To Remain On Keeping Up With The Kardashians
I'm trying to copy and paste the link but it's not working. Anyway the article talks about them getting back together, who on this thread called it?


----------



## Swanky

Yes, a 28 day stay in rehab is good.  A lot of people bail before a month.
It's separating himself from the lifestyle that will make or break him.


----------



## AEGIS

what an ill fitting suit


----------



## csre

Jayne1 said:


> Can rehab do such wonders with only a months stay?



I seriously doubt it 

K face doesn't look good on those lasts pics with the suit


----------



## bmini

At least he is trying. I feel for the kids. Addiction sucks.


----------



## Hobbsy

csre said:


> I seriously doubt it
> 
> K face doesn't look good on those lasts pics with the suit



Many people have come clean and stayed clean with a month in rehab. I personally know a few.


----------



## Shaga

Hi, random lurker here (not even English speaker). I think that kourtney is a beautiful woman, but contouring don't suit her at all, especially the cheekbones. Like most girls who don't have them naturally, it just looks like dirt lines on her face and make her looks older. 
I don't get the gype about cheekbones either. If you have them, good, you're free to enhance them. But I think that round faces are very cute too, no need to try to reshape you're face by creating features that doesn't exist. Most of the times it just looks bad like it does for kourt. I think it's better to enhance features that you already have...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hobbsy said:


> Many people have come clean and stayed clean with a month in rehab. I personally know a few.



do the same people you know have a 'job' that entails them being in a club environment with drugs and alcohol flowing freely?


----------



## Hobbsy

DC-Cutie said:


> do the same people you know have a 'job' that entails them being in a club environment with drugs and alcohol flowing freely?



No, they were smart enough to have different careers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hobbsy said:


> No, they were smart enough to have different careers.



ok..  so for Scott its a different matter.  I think he needs to remove himself from that environment, greater exposure to temptations.

But who are we really fooling, this is all for a storyline   same crap, every year


----------



## Hobbsy

DC-Cutie said:


> ok..  so for Scott its a different matter.  I think he needs to remove himself from that environment, greater exposure to temptations.
> 
> But who are we really fooling, this is all for a storyline   same crap, every year



I agree he should remove himself from that environment,  and he would need support in that decision.  The K family probably wouldn't be the best supporters of anyone trying to stay out of the limelight! !


----------



## dr.pepper

She looks worn out in the white suit pic.

Lord I hope they do not get back together! She is almost in the clear! Keep it moving Kourt!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian continued to show off her toned post-breakup figure on Thursday.

The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore a curve-hugging green top and skirt to the WWD And Variety inaugural stylemakers' event in Culver City.

Also at the splashy affair, which was held at Smashbox Studios, were Katie Holmes, Kerry Washington and Freida Pinto.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-slit-WWD-Variety-event-LA.html#ixzz3s0PIoODP


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She looks pretty in that last pic! So refreshing to see someone with normal sized lips!


----------



## sabrunka

"Post breakup body" umm her body has pretty much always looked good... These damn websites will post anything to get more attention.


----------



## AEGIS

sabrunka said:


> "Post breakup body" umm her body has pretty much always looked good... These damn websites will post anything to get more attention.



There's no denying she has gotten a lot thinner sinc breaking up w/Scott
idk if that's a good or bad thing but I know American culture thin is always best


----------



## bunnyr

AEGIS said:


> There's no denying she has gotten a lot thinner sinc breaking up w/Scott
> 
> idk if that's a good or bad thing but I know American culture thin is always best




What American culture thinks and how they are though are two completely different facts though.... With a 2/3 obesity rate going for thin isn't a bad thing then


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks so much better since breaking up with Scott


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just saw a clip from the show where she was crying saying that he refused to go to the kid's school, but went out partying all night.  It legit made me sad.


----------



## AEGIS

bunnyr said:


> What American culture thinks and how they are though are two completely different facts though.... With a 2/3 obesity rate going for thin isn't a bad thing then



what does obesity have to do with Kourtney?


----------



## bunnyr

AEGIS said:


> what does obesity have to do with Kourtney?




You said American culture likes thin. If that were the case there the obesity percentage wouldn't be the highest here. That statement doesn't have anything to do with kourtney. People are saying she's looking better these days and looking more fit is one point.


----------



## Swanky

The dress is ill fitting IMO.
And she's DEF in better shape now than she was pre-baby.  JMO
She was never "big", but she was a lot softer, she's just tighter now.  Looks really good, not underweight IMO.


----------



## White Orchid

Her body is definitely better nowadays but her face not so much. The price you pay when you lose weight.


----------



## uhpharm01

coach lover too said:


> she looks pretty in that last pic! So refreshing to see someone with normal sized lips!



+1


----------



## pixiejenna

I think Kourtney has trimmed down since her split with Scott,  probably from stress. She was pretty small to begin with which is why the loss looks so drastic on her petite frame.  However it seems like lately she's taking dressing tips from Yeaz because everything she's wearing is so I'll fitting.  I don't think her face looks old/bad because of the weight loss it just looks like bad make up imo she's also been very ompa lumpa orange too which isn't helping either.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently showcased her fantastic physique by posing nude for a photoshoot that is to be featured on Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

And fitness fanatic Kourtney made sure she got a bonus workout in by carrying her daughter Penelope in her arms as she headed in for a family play date at a cinema in Los Angeles on Saturday.

The single mum looked like she could hardly wait to get inside and let her three-year-old continue her adventure on foot alongside her older brother Mason, who turns six next month.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-family-play-date-cinema.html#ixzz3sBxlMZRa


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian appears to be gaining ground on sister Kim in the daring department.

The recently single mom-of-three was unabashedly sexy as she attended Sean 'Diddy' Combs' 46th birthday celebration in Los Angeles on Saturday.

Kourtney wore a shimmery black bodysuit that was so see through her underwear could be seen in the flash of the spotlight.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-Sean-Combs-birthday-bash.html#ixzz3sDmvQlDv


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently showcased her fantastic physique by posing nude for a photoshoot that is to be featured on Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> 
> 
> And fitness fanatic Kourtney made sure she got a bonus workout in by carrying her daughter Penelope in her arms as she headed in for a family play date at a cinema in Los Angeles on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> The single mum looked like she could hardly wait to get inside and let her three-year-old continue her adventure on foot alongside her older brother Mason, who turns six next month.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-family-play-date-cinema.html#ixzz3sBxlMZRa




She looks great in that green dress, but I don't think I will ever be able to get on board with nude photoshoots.


----------



## michie

What's going on with her face? She used to look so fresh and youthful. Now she just looks haggard. 

And, I'm 'bout this much >< tired of seeing Mason looking like The Jungle Book meets The Jetsons...


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently showcased her fantastic physique by posing nude for a photoshoot that is to be featured on Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> And fitness fanatic Kourtney made sure she got a bonus workout in by carrying her daughter Penelope in her arms as she headed in for a family play date at a cinema in Los Angeles on Saturday.
> 
> The single mum looked like she could hardly wait to get inside and let her three-year-old continue her adventure on foot alongside her older brother Mason, who turns six next month.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-family-play-date-cinema.html#ixzz3sBxlMZRa


Another photoshoot that will appear nowhere but on KUWTK.


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> What's going on with her face? She used to look so fresh and youthful. Now she just looks haggard.
> 
> And, I'm 'bout this much >< tired of seeing* Mason looking like The Jungle Book meets The Jetsons..*.


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> What's going on with her face? She used to look so fresh and youthful. Now she just looks haggard.
> 
> *And, I'm 'bout this much >< tired of seeing Mason looking like The Jungle Book meets The Jetsons*...


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian appears to be gaining ground on sister Kim in the daring department.
> 
> The recently single mom-of-three was unabashedly sexy as she attended Sean 'Diddy' Combs' 46th birthday celebration in Los Angeles on Saturday.
> 
> Kourtney wore a shimmery black bodysuit that was so see through her underwear could be seen in the flash of the spotlight.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-Sean-Combs-birthday-bash.html#ixzz3sDmvQlDv


Kris needs to get some lotion for those knees!


----------



## Eva1991

Agree about Kourt's face not looking as good as it used to be. Is she a smoker?


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> What's going on with her face? She used to look so fresh and youthful. Now she just looks haggard.
> 
> *And, I'm 'bout this much >< tired of seeing Mason looking like The Jungle Book meets The Jetsons...*








that boy always looks tragic!!!!


----------



## Jikena

Eva1991 said:


> Agree about Kourt's face not looking as good as it used to be. Is she a smoker?



Oh no. She's all about "organic" food, certainly not a smoker lol.


----------



## White Orchid

coconutsboston said:


> Kris needs to get some lotion for those knees!



Ain't she like 60 years old?  I'm sorry, but nature is taking its toll and ain't no amount of lotion is going to compensate for the loss of elasticity in her legs.  I'm younger than her, walk almost daily and it's a sad reality.  There's nothing you can do to avoid the change in elasticity despite what cosmetic companies tell/sell to you.  She needs to realise she's not in her 20s anymore.


----------



## bunnyr

white orchid said:


> ain't she like 60 years old?  I'm sorry, but nature is taking its toll and ain't no amount of lotion is going to compensate for the loss of elasticity in her legs.  I'm younger than her, walk almost daily and it's a sad reality.  There's nothing you can do to avoid the change in elasticity despite what cosmetic companies tell/sell to you.  She needs to realise she's not in her 20s anymore.




+1


----------



## uhpharm01

michie said:


> and, i'm 'bout this much >< tired of seeing mason looking like the jungle book meets the jetsons...



&#128514;


----------



## coconutsboston

White Orchid said:


> Ain't she like 60 years old?  I'm sorry, but nature is taking its toll and ain't no amount of lotion is going to compensate for the loss of elasticity in her legs.  I'm younger than her, walk almost daily and it's a sad reality.  There's nothing you can do to avoid the change in elasticity despite what cosmetic companies tell/sell to you.  She needs to realise she's not in her 20s anymore.


Haha, I didn't even notice the elasticity up front, I meant lotion for those dry spots!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian's daughter showed the love for her cousin and little BFF North West over the weekend. 

The three-year-old wore a cute T-shirt tribute to Kim Kardashian and Kanye West's girl while out with the 36-year-old and brother Mason, five in Calabasas, California. 

The black vest was emblazoned in gold with the phrase, 'What would North do?' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...im-Uncle-Kanye-s-offspring.html#ixzz3sLbRL1j0


----------



## redney

Seriously? Where's North's matching t-shirt that says What would Penelope do?


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Seriously? Where's North's matching t-shirt that says What would Penelope do?






the only way she would have one is if kourtney made it for her!


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> the only way she would have one is if kourtney made it for her!



I'm thinking there's no way Kanye would let North wear it.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> I'm thinking there's no way Kanye would let North wear it.






and that,too!!!


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> I'm thinking there's no way Kanye would let North wear it.



:lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

*Kourtney Kardashian Poses With Khloe's Ex French Montana, But Why Is He Calling Out Scott Disick?*





Well, that was a little shady!
While Kourtney Kardashian attended Diddy's 46th birthday party  in Los Angeles on Saturday night, the reality star ran into her sister  Khloe's ex, rapper French Montana. The 31-year-old rapper Instagrammed  their party pic recently and couldn't help but call out Kourtney's ex  Scott Disick. A source tells ET that French and Kourtney are friends.

French tagged Kourtney's ex in the photo, writing, "Where ya at?"




https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/kourtney-kardashian-poses-khloes-ex-003200284.html


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian's daughter showed the love for her cousin and little BFF North West over the weekend.
> 
> The three-year-old wore a cute T-shirt tribute to Kim Kardashian and Kanye West's girl while out with the 36-year-old and brother Mason, five in Calabasas, California.
> 
> The black vest was emblazoned in gold with the phrase, 'What would North do?'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...im-Uncle-Kanye-s-offspring.html#ixzz3sLbRL1j0



Deep sigh...really Kourtney!?! Poor Penelope


----------



## AEGIS

that whole family is so whack
hopefully by 2020 ppl know better


----------



## queen

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian's daughter showed the love for her cousin and little BFF North West over the weekend.
> 
> The three-year-old wore a cute T-shirt tribute to Kim Kardashian and Kanye West's girl while out with the 36-year-old and brother Mason, five in Calabasas, California.
> 
> The black vest was emblazoned in gold with the phrase, 'What would North do?'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...im-Uncle-Kanye-s-offspring.html#ixzz3sLbRL1j0


I don't get this?  Seems bizarre to me.


----------



## RueMonge

queen said:


> I don't get this?  Seems bizarre to me.




What would Jesus do....Jeezus. Get it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Penelope looks so cute in these pics.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Penelope is so cute.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

none of her kids look like her to me.......


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick and Kourtney Kardashian may be on the road to reconciling.

The estranged couple were spotted going to lunch together in Calabasas, California, on Wednesday.

It was the first time the two were seen together without their kids or other family members present since their bitter split this summer over Scott's hard partying. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bitter-split-hard-partying.html#ixzz3saEvhyqf


----------



## YSoLovely

All's for show, huh?


----------



## Lounorada

This family and their shenanigans...


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> This family and their shenanigans...




as my grandmother used to say "if one of them told me it was raining i would go outside to see for myself!"
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> as my grandmother used to say "if one of them told me it was raining i would go outside to see for myself!"
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


 Exactly!


----------



## starsandbucks

I was at The Commons in Calabasas yesterday and saw a white Rolls in the parking lot and wondered what contingent from the K's was lurking (because, seriously, who else drives a car like that in broad daylight in the suburbs?). Today I got my answer!

Edited for spelling. Contingent and continent are two very different things!


----------



## Sasha2012

He left rehab just over two weeks ago.

And Scott Disick seems to be pretty confident in his sobriety as he has seemingly wasted no time in booking a party gig.

The 32-year-old reality star took to Instagram on Wednesday to promote a New Years Eve appearance at a Las Vegas nightclub by posting a flyer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ets-club-scene-rehab-stint.html#ixzz3scQCCC1g


----------



## AEGIS

garbage
the lot of them


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Kourt looks great.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Fresh out of rehab hosting NYE


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Fresh out of rehab hosting NYE



He did have a meeting with PMK recently, and you know she'll get her cut.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> garbage
> the lot of them


 
Yep.


----------



## Hobbsy

I bet there's no worse place to be on NYE than Vegas for someone who just got out of rehab.  Might as well hook up an IV. &#128552;


----------



## caitlin1214

starsandbucks said:


> I was at The Commons in Calabasas yesterday and saw a white Rolls in the parking lot and wondered what contingent from the K's was lurking (because, seriously, who else drives a car like that in broad daylight in the suburbs?). Today I got my answer!
> 
> Edited for spelling. Contingent and continent are two very different things!





Also, who drives themselves in a Rolls?


----------



## michie

Y'all actually believe this dude was in rehab?


----------



## GoGlam

caitlin1214 said:


> Also, who drives themselves in a Rolls?




There are a few made specifically to be driven by the owner with no specific design for a hired driver.


----------



## Encore Hermes

michie said:


> Y'all actually believe this dude was in rehab?




Maybe for Body but not soul, and for the show. And I think E paid.


----------



## Lola69

What BS I can't be bothered with this circus anymore.


----------



## Sasha2012

He is back home after a stint in rehab, and it seems like Scott Disick is more than happy to reconnect with his children.

The 32-year-old reality star was spotted on a father-son bonding trip in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

He looked more than happy to be out and about with his five-year-old son Mason as they enjoyed the day together.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...win-ex-Kourtney-Kardashian.html#ixzz3sfg6eoV7


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is the most boring non-fiction-fiction I've ever seen.

Yo PMK, bishes on tPF called this BS when they first split up.

Someone read these cows and their hack writers for filth.


----------



## Sasha2012

The younger Kardashians are often the trendsetters of the family.

And Kourtney Kardashian's son Mason, five, is no exception as the reality star showed off the lad's funky new hairdo on Wednesday.

In an Instagram the 36-year-old shared with her 29.9 million followers, Kourtney's eldest child is seen with an undercut shaved into his baby soft brown locks. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-gets-trendy-new-undercut.html#ixzz3sfk9lLj5


----------



## starsandbucks

For all the times little Mason has been shoved in front of paparazzi, been on a reality show since birth, in tabloids, been gawked at, etc, I don't think I've ever seen that kid have a meltdown or be grouchy. He seems like such a sweet, happy-go-lucky kid.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian is feeling thankful for her three adorable children.

The 36-year-old cuddled up to her youngest son Reign for an Instagram selfie on Thursday, after tucking into Thanksgiving dinner with ex Scott Disick and her family.

The photo showed Kourtney and Reign pressing their heads together, while both dressed in cosy, fleece-like white outfits.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Disick-joins-family-dinner.html#ixzz3sfmdeRCf


----------



## bagsforme

Kourtney's face looks different.  She has fallen into the Kardashian trap and filling in her face.  Looks like botox around the eyes and filler in her cheeks.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian is feeling thankful for her three adorable children.
> 
> The 36-year-old cuddled up to her youngest son Reign for an Instagram selfie on Thursday, after tucking into Thanksgiving dinner with ex Scott Disick and her family.
> 
> The photo showed Kourtney and Reign pressing their heads together, while both dressed in cosy, fleece-like white outfits.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Disick-joins-family-dinner.html#ixzz3sfmdeRCf







i wonder if khloe arranged those cookie jars!!!    someone went to a LOT of trouble!


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> i wonder if khloe arranged those cookie jars!!!    someone went to a LOT of trouble!



With her staphy fingers...


----------



## bagsforme

bag-princess said:


> i wonder if khloe arranged those cookie jars!!!    someone went to a LOT of trouble!



I wonder about those everytime I see them on KUWTK.  They look cool but I wouldn't be able to resist not eating them.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> With her staphy fingers...





ewwwww!!!!!


----------



## Jikena

Those cookie jars are ridiculous and way too big. And they would get very dirty since they're right in front of the stove. Oil for example. But we all know Khloe doesn't cook.  
Khloe said that she had to throw them out after 2 weeks cause they're never all eaten. 

Their Thanksgiving table is beautiful but wouldn't they have to put all these flowers off the table ? You can't even see the person in front of you with them here lol.


----------



## bag-princess

Jikena said:


> *Those cookie jars are ridiculous and way too big*. And they would get very dirty since they're right in front of the stove. Oil for example. But we all know Khloe doesn't cook.
> Khloe said that she had to throw them out after 2 weeks cause they're never all eaten.
> 
> Their Thanksgiving table is beautiful but wouldn't they have to put all these flowers off the table ? You can't even see the person in front of you with them here lol.






there is no such thing as a "way too big" cookie jar!! :giggles:  i have jars like that in my kitchen on the counter that i use for other things.  with my guys i would not dare fill even one with cookies - they would not last long at all and i would be afraid of the glass getting cracked as they threw the lid back on!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LavenderIce

starsandbucks said:


> For all the times little Mason has been shoved in front of paparazzi, been on a reality show since birth, in tabloids, been gawked at, etc, I don't think I've ever seen that kid have a meltdown or be grouchy. He seems like such a sweet, happy-go-lucky kid.



Yup.  I think he's the very definition of happy-go-lucky.  I wish he didn't have to put it with that attention whoring.  Kourtney is lucky to have him.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Those cookie jars are ridiculous and way too big. And they would get very dirty since they're right in front of the stove. Oil for example. But we all know Khloe doesn't cook.
> Khloe said that she had to throw them out after 2 weeks cause they're never all eaten.
> 
> Their Thanksgiving table is beautiful but wouldn't they have to put all these flowers off the table ? You can't even see the person in front of you with them here lol.




If an item is cleaned directly after someone is finished cooking, nothing will be dirty. It's really not impossible to cook frequently and have a clean stove as well as everything around the stove remain clean. My stove top gets cleaned every night as long as we cooked on it that day....simple. Even if Khloe herself isn't cooking, someone is (her chef, housekeeper, etc - I believe she said before she has someone cook meals for her) so they're probably keeping her place clean as well.


----------



## berrydiva

That table setting is really pretty.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> *If an item is cleaned directly after someone is finished cooking, nothing will be dirty. It's really not impossible to cook frequently and have a clean stove as well as everything around the stove remain clean*. My stove top gets cleaned every night as long as we cooked on it that day....simple. Even if Khloe herself isn't cooking, someone is (her chef, housekeeper, etc - I believe she said before she has someone cook meals for her) so they're probably keeping her place clean as well.






ITA with this.  my husband is the cook in our family and so i am in charge of keeping the kitchen clean.  we have black appliances that i love and i make sure they are always shiny and sparkling!   those same jars i have are on our counter near the stove and i make sure they are always clean because of the location.


----------



## Lounorada

The food doesn't look appealing IMO. It all looks like ready-meal food that you microwave. 
The only thing that looks any bit nice on that table is the (what looks like) lemon drizzle cake... everything else, no thanks.


----------



## LuxePRW

I've always liked the decor in Khloe's homes.  Her decorators taste is spot on for everything that I like!!


----------



## Jikena

bag-princess said:


> there is no such thing as a "way too big" cookie jar!! :giggles:  i have jars like that in my kitchen on the counter that i use for other things.  with my guys i would not dare fill even one with cookies - they would not last long at all and i would be afraid of the glass getting cracked as they threw the lid back on!



I meant ridiculous with those cookies stacked in them. Nothing wrong with them generally speaking. 



berrydiva said:


> If an item is cleaned directly after someone is finished cooking, nothing will be dirty. It's really not impossible to cook frequently and have a clean stove as well as everything around the stove remain clean. My stove top gets cleaned every night as long as we cooked on it that day....simple. Even if Khloe herself isn't cooking, someone is (her chef, housekeeper, etc - I believe she said before she has someone cook meals for her) so they're probably keeping her place clean as well.



It would be annoying to have to clean those jars everytime you cook. Another place would have been better for me I think.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> Scott Disick and Kourtney Kardashian may be on the road to reconciling.
> 
> The estranged couple were spotted going to lunch together in Calabasas, California, on Wednesday.
> 
> It was the first time the two were seen together without their kids or other family members present since their bitter split this summer over Scott's hard partying.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bitter-split-hard-partying.html#ixzz3saEvhyqf


She'll be pregnant again before spring.



starsandbucks said:


> For all the times little Mason has been shoved in front of paparazzi, been on a reality show since birth, in tabloids, been gawked at, etc, I don't think I've ever seen that kid have a meltdown or be grouchy. He seems like such a sweet, happy-go-lucky kid.


He loves the camera as much as his mama.



Lounorada said:


> The food doesn't look appealing IMO. It all looks like ready-meal food that you microwave.
> The only thing that looks any bit nice on that table is the (what looks like) lemon drizzle cake... everything else, no thanks.


It's obviously 100% katered, its laughable they think people (with brains) can't see this.
I will share my lemon cake with you Lou


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> It's obviously 100% katered, its laughable they think people (with brains) can't see this.
> *I will share my lemon cake with you Lou*


 

Yep. If I received catered food that looked like that I'd ask for a refund.
My cat eats better looking food than the krap Khloe served for Thanksgiving...


@ the bolded:






Yes, please!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


> Yep. If I received catered food that looked like that I'd ask for a refund.
> My cat eats better looking food than the krap Khloe served for Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> @ the bolded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, please!



Lou you must eat like a queen because that food looks pretty damn good to me! Lol!


----------



## Jayne1

Everything looks so pretentious, as usual. Especially since Khloe supposedly got up from her staphy sick bed and cooked by her staphy little self.

Gooopy Paltrow posted her Thanksgiving pictures and her table, which was to feed more than a dozen, looked great, but home made.  And I'm certain, the Goopster wasn't slaving in the kitchen night and day for 3 days&#8230; she obviously had help, but the food looked prepared by real people, not a fancy catering service.

Everything about the Ks is so grandiose:


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Lou you must eat like a queen because that food looks pretty damn good to me! Lol!



I do!  
I love _great_ food, whether I'm cooking it myself or eating out.  Life is too short to be eating food that's anything less than perfect! 
Plus, I work my butt off in the gym, so eating damn well is very much deserved


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


> I do!
> I love _great_ food, whether I'm cooking it myself or eating out.  Life is too short to be eating food that's anything less than perfect!
> Plus, I work my butt off in the gym, so eating damn well is very much deserved



Lemon cake for Lou!


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Lemon cake for Lou!


----------



## labelwhore04

Those flowers look like giant cauliflowers


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> Those flowers look like giant cauliflowers


 
That was my first thought too


----------



## queen

Jayne1 said:


> Everything looks so pretentious, as usual. Especially since Khloe supposedly got up from her staphy sick bed and cooked by her staphy little self.
> 
> Gooopy Paltrow posted her Thanksgiving pictures and her table, which was to feed more than a dozen, looked great, but home made.  And I'm certain, the Goopster wasn't slaving in the kitchen night and day for 3 days she obviously had help, but the food looked prepared by real people, not a fancy catering service.
> 
> Everything about the Ks is so grandiose:


I do not believe that was their meal but staged weeks ago.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> Everything looks so pretentious, as usual. Especially since Khloe supposedly got up from her staphy sick bed and cooked by her staphy little self.
> 
> Gooopy Paltrow posted her Thanksgiving pictures and her table, which was to feed more than a dozen, looked great, but home made.  And I'm certain, the Goopster wasn't slaving in the kitchen night and day for 3 days she obviously had help, but the food looked prepared by real people, not a fancy catering service.
> 
> Everything about the Ks is so grandiose:




Grandiose is the perfect word to describe that family!


----------



## queen

chowlover2 said:


> Grandiose is the perfect word to describe that family!


Grandiose is certainly good but I think they are ostentatious.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


>



How do you see it's not food she prepared herself ? Serious question, I'm curious


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> How do you see it's not food she prepared herself ? Serious question, I'm curious



Just by the appearance of the food really. It all looks like manufactured, processed food to me, not homemade. 
I imagine it was all delivered in containers, then was reheated and transfered into proper dishes.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> Just by the appearance of the food really. It all looks like manufactured, processed food to me, not homemade.
> I imagine it was all delivered in containers, then was reheated and transfered into proper dishes.



HS but is it you in your profile picture ? Cause if so, you look gorgeous


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> HS but is it you in your profile picture ? Cause if so, you look gorgeous



No, not me! It's Imaan Hammam , she's a model


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> It would be annoying to have to clean those jars everytime you cook. Another place would have been better for me I think.



It becomes habit so it's not annoying...dunno. mine stays clean. YMMV.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> ITA with this.  my husband is the cook in our family and so i am in charge of keeping the kitchen clean.  we have black appliances that i love and i make sure they are always shiny and sparkling!   those same jars i have are on our counter near the stove and i make sure they are always clean because of the location.



Yep. My appliances are black too...I can't stand seeing them dirty. I sleep peacefully when they're a shiny and sparkling.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> No, not me! It's Imaan Hammam , she's a model


Phew!  I was about to confess I have a serious girl-crush on you.  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Yep. My appliances are black too...I can't stand seeing them dirty. *I sleep peacefully when they're a shiny and sparkling.*




THIS!!!  and if i get up in the morning and they guys have been in the kitchen late at night - as they usually are - i can not think about anything until they are shiny and sparkling as you said!  it drives me crazy when they are not.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Phew!  I was about to confess I have a serious girl-crush on you.  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Sasha2012

If Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick are not back together, they certainly look like they are headed that way.

The former couple were spotted on Friday looking very close as they took their eldest son Mason out for the day.

As they headed into a furniture store in Beverly Hills, the 32-year old even slipped his arm around his ex's shoulder.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arm-shoulder-day-son-Mason.html#ixzz3sqwFUbZG


----------



## pukasonqo

who did that to mason's hair, is penelope allowed to play with scissors?


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> who did that to mason's hair, is penelope allowed to play with scissors?



I don't even understand his haircut!


----------



## kirsten

She is an idiot.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mason has pretty decent handwriting for a 5 yr old. 

I had no idea Pokemon cards were still a thing with boys, they've been around since I was a kid.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Kourt is getting sick of the pap walks PMK has made her do since the separation! Looks like she is getting ready to take him back.


----------



## redney

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Mason has pretty decent handwriting for a 5 yr old.
> 
> I had no idea Pokemon cards were still a thing with boys, they've been around since I was a kid.



That's an adult's printing, maybe it's two-kollege Kourtney.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> That's an adult's printing, *maybe it's two-kollege Kourtney.*




i seriously doubt it.  more like her assistant's!


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> i seriously doubt it.  more like her assistant's!



Yep.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I was gonna say! Very good handwriting for a little kid! [emoji28]

I don't want to automatically assume Kourtney wrote it tho-- some little kids just have good writing. I never did, but witnessed it among my classmates. [emoji28]


----------



## lovelly

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Mason has pretty decent handwriting for a 5 yr old.
> 
> I had no idea Pokemon cards were still a thing with boys, they've been around since I was a kid.


Me too! I used to be all about Pokemon when I was little


----------



## bunnyr

Hmm... That hand writing "style" is very prominent among certain people. Likely one of their  assistant


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't believe a 5 year old wrote that, with the alt high and low lettering in the word Santa, and the ellipsis.  It's just not a kid style.


----------



## berrydiva

I can't see a 5 yo using the '+' to mean 'and'...possible I guess but seems odd. But it doesn't seem as if she's suggesting that Mason wrote it either so...


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't believe a 5 year old wrote that, with the alt high and low lettering in the word Santa, and the ellipsis.  It's just not a kid style.



I think you're right.  The caps and lower case mixed (PokeMon) the straight lines, although leaning up, everything is leaning upwards, perfectly parallel.

Not a 5 year old's printing.


----------



## redney

I have a 5 year old. Neither she nor any other kindergartener in her class has that kind of handwriting. You can tell kids' handwriting and that ain't it.


----------



## shaurin

No way Mason wrote that list.


----------



## pursegrl12

redney said:


> I have a 5 year old. Neither she nor any other kindergartener in her class has that kind of handwriting. You can tell kids' handwriting and that ain't it.




Bingo!!! My 6 yr old has been writing for at least 3 years and no way looks anywhere close to that handwriting!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ha.....no way he wrote this . . . 

Santa list .  .  .   the letters have exactly the same spacing
The words below are same distance apart
Maybe he dictated  it to his assistant.


----------



## ChanelMommy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Mason has pretty decent handwriting for a 5 yr old.
> 
> I had no idea Pokemon cards were still a thing with boys, they've been around since I was a kid.



Yes they made a HUGE come back trust me my son and his friends play with those cards all of the time


----------



## ChanelMommy

Idk I don't see the big deal if someone else wrote his Santa list for him lol.


----------



## berrydiva

ChanelMommy said:


> Idk I don't see the big deal if someone else wrote his Santa list for him lol.



+1 

Aside from someone commenting about it being good handwriting for a 5 year old which prompted the discussion, I don't see where it was trying to be passed off as he wrote it himself.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ChanelMommy said:


> Idk I don't see the big deal if someone else wrote his Santa list for him lol.



I don't either. I should've added *if* to my comment about him having decent handwriting. If he wrote it, then Kourt or whoever is teaching him to write should be proud and if he didn't write it  whatevs.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe I'm wrong, but I think the fact that it's written in crayon is sort of trying to pass off like he wrote it.


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> I have a 5 year old. Neither she nor any other kindergartener in her class has that kind of handwriting. You can tell kids' handwriting and that ain't it.





pursegrl12 said:


> Bingo!!! My 6 yr old has been writing for at least 3 years and no way looks anywhere close to that handwriting!



Your kids are not part Kardashian. Those kids are geniuses. North was telling people as a newborn she didn't like pink. So of course Mason can write like an adult.


----------



## pukasonqo

ChanelMommy said:


> Yes they made a HUGE come back trust me my son and his friends play with those cards all of the time




my son is 20, he was 5 when pokemon got to oz and now him and his  best friend de-stress before exams by playing pokemon
i was miss popularity when he was in kindy as i could remember all the names of the pokemons! [emoji75]


----------



## demicouture

ChanelMommy said:


> Idk I don't see the big deal if someone else wrote his Santa list for him lol.




Same here. I don't think Kourtney even implied it..


----------



## DiorT

Sassys said:


> Your kids are not part Kardashian. Those kids are geniuses. North was telling people as a newborn she didn't like pink. So of course Mason can write like an adult.



hehehe....


----------



## Swanky

He didn't write the list, lol!  We all write it for our kids when they're that young, she simply used crayon and wanted it to look like he'd written it. . . nothing half of us mom's haven't done before.


----------



## Laila619

Why isn't Mason in Kindergarten? He is almost six. I feel like he is always out and about at all times during week days, so I doubt he goes to school.


----------



## redney

Laila619 said:


> Why isn't Mason in Kindergarten? He is almost six. I feel like he is always out and about at all times during week days, so I doubt he goes to school.



Maybe he's getting homeskooled just like his youngest aunts.


----------



## bag-princess

ChanelMommy said:


> Yes they made a HUGE come back trust me my son and his friends play with those cards all of the time



they sure have!  got my grandson a happy meal over the weekend and he got one of the cards and a pikachu toy!  he was thrilled little 5 year old!   my son loved that when he was his age,too.  it is like deja vu when i see him watching those same cartoons now.



lanasyogamama said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I think the fact that it's written in crayon is sort of trying to pass off like he wrote it.




oh they act like they don't - but they know! 




Sassys said:


> Your kids are not part Kardashian. Those kids are geniuses. North was telling people as a newborn she didn't like pink. So of course Mason can write like an adult.






http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pursegrl12

Laila619 said:


> Why isn't Mason in Kindergarten? He is almost six. I feel like he is always out and about at all times during week days, so I doubt he goes to school.



He missed the cutoff last year but could have gone this year as he'll be 6 in a couple weeks....couldn't imagine why they'd hold him back until he was almost 7...could be in AM kindergarten, who knows?


----------



## Laila619

pursegrl12 said:


> He missed the cutoff last year but could have gone this year as he'll be 6 in a couple weeks....couldn't imagine why they'd hold him back until he was almost 7...could be in AM kindergarten, who knows?



He turned five in December 2014, so he definitely should have started in the fall of this year. Weird. I agree, probably just getting homeskooled.


----------



## pursegrl12

Laila619 said:


> He turned five in December 2014, so he definitely should have started in the fall of this year. Weird. I agree, probably just getting homeskooled.




Yeah you're right, now he'll be almost 7 starting K next year???? Weird


----------



## Swanky

He may be in half day kinder.


----------



## berrydiva

I feel like this same discussion about Mason was had not to long ago or was that someone else's child?


----------



## Vintage Leather

In the Knight's old school, which was in a high-income area with hyper-competative parents, there was a push to "redshirt" your kindergartener.  

Basically, because boys tend to mature a little more slowly than their female counterparts, parents of said boys would hold them back a year or two.  That way, with 2+ years of pre-school under their belt, they could shine academically in kindergarten.  Also, they would be some of the biggest and strongest in their grade level when they get into sports.

I don't know if that is Kortney's plan.  
They might be planning on HomesKool.  Or this could be part of a nefarious PKM plan for a future plot line (Mason's Goes to Kindergarten, but drama ensues - he is bullied as a part of the Kardashian Persekution Komplex and he just can't adjust, and after torturing the kid with a fake school soundstage for a few months, the decide to homesKool him)

But it is currently an academic trend amongst the under 7 set.


----------



## Swanky

Most little boys here wait a year before they start K.


----------



## pursegrl12

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Most little boys here wait a year before they start K.



right but they are waiting 2 years....he'll be a 7 year old kindergartner....that's weird.


----------



## Laila619

pursegrl12 said:


> right but they are waiting 2 years....he'll be a 7 year old kindergartner....that's weird.



Yep. Well, whatever floats their boat. I don't think school is very important to the K family.

My son will turn 6 when he's in Kinder , so I fully understand about waiting. But turning 7 in Kinder?


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> right but they are waiting 2 years....he'll be a 7 year old kindergartner....that's weird.


 

damn, I was in the 2nd grade at 7


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I feel like this same discussion about Mason was had not to long ago or was that someone else's child?




yea..........because all the other topics discussed are always new and original. 





Sassys said:


> damn, I was in the 2nd grade at 7





yes! so are most kids today!


----------



## Baglover121

Vintage Leather said:


> In the Knight's old school, which was in a high-income area with hyper-competative parents, there was a push to "redshirt" your kindergartener.
> 
> Basically, because boys tend to mature a little more slowly than their female counterparts, parents of said boys would hold them back a year or two.  That way, with 2+ years of pre-school under their belt, they could shine academically in kindergarten.  Also, they would be some of the biggest and strongest in their grade level when they get into sports.
> 
> I don't know if that is Kortney's plan.
> They might be planning on HomesKool.  Or this could be part of a nefarious PKM plan for a future plot line (Mason's Goes to Kindergarten, but drama ensues - he is bullied as a part of the Kardashian Persekution Komplex and he just can't adjust, and after torturing the kid with a fake school soundstage for a few months, the decide to homesKool him)
> 
> But it is currently an academic trend amongst the under 7 set.




Wow! Things are different in parts of the U.S., 
We possibly can't hold kids back a year,  if  parents  decide to skip pre school, for whatever reason, then the next academic year the child doesn't enter preschool they go straight to reception, unless the child  has difficulties, then by the end of the school year and after a lot of meetings they may decide to make an exception and the child repeats a year to benefit , 


It's important for kids to experience a normal school environment where they can interact with other kids, no matter how well off you are,


----------



## pursegrl12

Baglover121 said:


> Wow! Things are different in parts of the U.S.,
> We possibly can't hold kids back a year,  if  parents  decide to skip pre school, for whatever reason, then the next academic year the child doesn't enter preschool they go straight to reception, unless the child  has difficulties, then by the end of the school year and after a lot of meetings they may decide to make an exception and the child repeats a year to benefit ,
> 
> 
> It's important for kids to experience a normal school environment where they can interact with other kids, no matter how well off you are,



well holding your child back 2 years is very ATYPICAL mostly anywhere else in the US unless you're a kardashian.......


----------



## Swanky

Again, he may be in half day K.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Yes, why put any of their money into education?


----------



## fashionmom

We held our son back. He is in kinder and will turn 7 in April. He's small for his age, has a speech delay and is shy. We felt like it was the right thing for him. Who knows why and if they held their son back - each kid and each situation is different.


----------



## lanasyogamama

He must go to some school.  In that clip where PMK was talking to Scott, the reason Kourt was mad was because Scott refused to go to the school for some event.


----------



## Lola69

Baglover121 said:


> It's important for kids to experience a normal school environment where they can interact with other kids, no matter how well off you are,




What's normal to you may not be normal for someone else.


----------



## VickyB

pursegrl12 said:


> right but they are waiting 2 years....he'll be a 7 year old kindergartner....that's weird.



I just don't get this particular ridiculousness.  I have a late summer bday and I was 7 in second grade and a friend of mine had an early December bday (4 months younger than me) and was in my class. Back to the Ks - Kourtney and Rob are the only 2 in the bunch that are university graduates and I don't think they were home skooled at any time. Hopefully Kourt has enough sense to realize that home skooling wouldn't be the best idea.  I think Khloe was home schooled too.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

We held our son back because he was born 2 months early and we wanted him to go to school had he been born on time. Best thing we ever did! Graduated high school with a 5.2 (I didn't even know GPA went that high lol) and graduated from college with honors. Our oldest graduated HS at 17 and we wished we'd held him back, if only for the social maturity aspect of it.

I too remember the episode where Kourtney was p*ssed because Scott didn't attend a school event. That was pretty recent.


----------



## Sasha2012

The coffee was not the only thing that was sizzling when Kourtney Kardashian stepped out with daughter Penelope on Tuesday 

The 36-year-old flashed her toned belly as she wore a black crop top, sweat pants, and a leather jacket thrown over her shoulders while in Calabasas, California.

Kourtney looked every bit the doting mother as she held her three-year-old daughter's hand, while clutching a small cup of coffee for herself.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-errand-daughter-Penelope.html#ixzz3tBDNbQGm


----------



## redney

Perhaps Mason is in school so she took Penelope on the daily pap stroll.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I thought I read that he was being home schooled because of filming.  I remember seeing pics that they filmed an episode couple years ago that they visited a school for Mason. 

imo she uses the children. Like this, the pap is right at eye level. And it happens all the time.


----------



## Hobbsy

Penelope is such a cutie!


----------



## queen

Encore Hermes said:


> I thought I read that he was being home schooled because of filming.  I remember seeing pics that they filmed an episode couple years ago that they visited a school for Mason.
> 
> imo she uses the children. Like this, the pap is right at eye level. And it happens all the time.


Is that not what she learned to do from her manager mother?


----------



## StopHammertime

Saw the article that Scott and Kourtney are trying to 'work it out', what was the over/under?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kourtney that Yeezus collection outfit ain't it. 

I keep trying to figure out who Mason and Penelope look like. I don't see much of Kourt or Scott in either of them.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has acquired an envy-inducing wardrobe and physique to match.

Kourtney Kardashian put her fantastic fashion sense on display for a dinner date with a pal at Mastro's Steakhouse in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The 36-year-old threw a suede beige jacket over her shoulders as she left the establishment, adding an edgy touch with her black leather trousers. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rousers-dinner-date-friend.html#ixzz3tI3X3XUm


----------



## saira1214

#basic


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> *She has acquired an envy-inducing wardrobe* and physique to match.
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian put her fantastic fashion sense on display for a dinner date with a pal at Mastro's Steakhouse in Los Angeles on Wednesday.
> 
> The 36-year-old threw a suede beige jacket over her shoulders as she left the establishment, adding an edgy touch with her black leather trousers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rousers-dinner-date-friend.html#ixzz3tI3X3XUm





saira1214 said:


> #basic






well i will be glad when she starts wearing some of this newly aquired wardrobe that draws envy!!   'cause i ain't seen it yet!


----------



## Wildflower22

She looks like she just jumped off a horse in New Mexico.


----------



## pukasonqo

did she had a ceasa with north? if she had the baby 5 weeks earlier because of a medical condition (as per daily fail and kartrashian lore) that is very likely
plus kimbo does not look (to me) as someone who would put up with pain very well but i could be very wrong


----------



## Sasha2012

While it once seemed as though there was no hope for Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick, the former couple appear to be doing their best to repair their relationship.

The two reality stars were spotted taking three-year-old daughter Penelope out for lunch at Lovi's Delicatessen in Calabasas, California.

Kourtney, 36, gave Penelope a piggyback as they left the restaurant, before sweetly carrying the youngster in her arms while she dozed off.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lies-sleepy-Penelope-lunch.html#ixzz3tsX7NCp9


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> While it once seemed as though there was no hope for Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick, the former couple appear to be doing their best to repair their relationship.
> 
> The two reality stars were spotted taking three-year-old daughter Penelope out for lunch at Lovi's Delicatessen in Calabasas, California.
> 
> Kourtney, 36, gave Penelope a piggyback as they left the restaurant, before sweetly carrying the youngster in her arms while she dozed off.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lies-sleepy-Penelope-lunch.html#ixzz3tsX7NCp9






after that car door accident - penny is hardly ever allowed to walk on her own anymore like she used to!     she used to to trail behind her mother.


----------



## starrysky

Kourt will be pregnant again by this time next year.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They'll be back "together" before Christmas



Well.... 

So much dysfunction, if she likes it, I love it.


----------



## pixiejenna

starrysky said:


> Kourt will be pregnant again by this time next year.



Ugg I hope not but sadly you are on the money. It's not like she has anything else going on, also it's probably in her kontract must spit out a spawn every year to a year and a half.


----------



## bag-princess

starrysky said:


> Kourt will be pregnant again by this time next year.





The only thing that would shock or surprise me about this is if it takes that long!


----------



## berrydiva

starrysky said:


> Kourt will be pregnant again by this time next year.



If she's not already.


----------



## starrysky

Yep, will probably happen before a year is up, lol. Besides not wanting to give up on Scott, she has perfect leverage to get another baby from him. Whatever floats her boat.


----------



## qudz104

She'll probably want "a sister for penny".. Whatever works for her I guess.


----------



## Sasha2012

While Kim Kardashian may be out of action days after welcoming her second child, the rest of the female family members were keen to wet the baby's head.

Khloe and Kourtney led Wednesday night's festivities as the group headed to The Weeknd's Los Angeles concert at The Forum with mum Kris, Kendall and Kylie.

Khloe, 31, looked sensational in a curve-hugging dress, rivalling her Victoria's Secret model sister with her long legs peeping through a side split.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dall-Jenner-Weeknd-concert.html#ixzz3twVJmwHY


----------



## Sasha2012

While sister Kim may be dealing with her own new addition to her family, Kourtney Kardashian has been coping with her own baby in the family.

The oldest member of the clan was seen preparing to take her youngest son Reign for ride on Thursday.

Kourtney cradled her 11-month-old as she prepared to put him in the car.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...1-month-old-Reign-car-ride.html#ixzz3tzb5xOhm


----------



## Jikena

Reign is a cuttie


----------



## bag-princess

can you guys imagine this convo with kourtney! 


---
*Kris Jenner in 'pregnancy scare' on Keeping Up With the Kardashians*

25 minutes ago



Kris Jenner&#8217;s daughter Kourtney Kardashian urges her to &#8220;call your  doctor&#8221; to check if she is pregnant on an upcoming episode of Keeping Up  With the Kardashians. 

The 60-year-old showbiz  matriarch reveals to Kourtney on Sunday&#8217;s episode of the reality show  that her friends asked her if she had been using birth control with  boyfriend Corey Gamble. 
Speaking to Kourtney about having lunch with her lady pals, the mother-of-six explains: &#8220;I pulled out these tampons.
"They go, &#8216;Why do you have tampons in your purse?&#8217; &#8221;




Kris - who has four kids from  her first marriage to Robert Kardashian and two with second spouse  Caitlyn Jenner - admits to her friends it is because she is on her  period. 
But she later says to Kourtney that she wouldn&#8217;t know what do to if she was pregnant. 

And Kourtney replies: &#8220;Just call your doctor.&#8221;
*This comes just two months after Kris revealed she was &#8220;exhausted&#8221; from having so much sex with 35-year-old Corey. 
*






*She said: &#8220;I literally have too much sex. I&#8217;m exhausted.&#8221;*
But  admitted he wasn&#8217;t keen to have children, saying: &#8220;I&#8217;ve realised I  don&#8217;t want to get married, but I really have a lot of fun with Corey,  and I love being with him.
"He said, 'I don&#8217;t want kids. I love you, and I feel that way about you.' 









http://news.yahoo.com/kris-jenner-in-pregnancy-scare-on-keeping-up-111200940.htmlhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Bag*Snob

Who is she kidding with her 60 year old eggs?


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Bag*Snob said:


> Who is she kidding with her 60 year old eggs?




Right?! I was like, what 60+ year old needs birth control?! Isn't that when menopause kicks in....?


----------



## bag-princess

Bag*Snob said:


> Who is she kidding with her 60 year old eggs?





exactly!!!    just another stupid story for the show!


----------



## berrydiva

She expects people to really believe she's having sex with that man.


----------



## aleksandras

Ahh, they're getting creative with the fake storylines.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's already been through menopause, she went through it in the one of the first seasons. They tend to forget what they've already broadcasted


----------



## ByeKitty

She's not like your average 60 year old y'all... Being PMK, she might just get pregnant after menopause......right...?


----------



## summer2815

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She's already been through menopause, she went through it in the one of the first seasons. They tend to forget what they've already broadcasted



This...I got a good laugh!


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> She expects people to really believe she's having sex with that man.



This! Plus, we saw her pics at her birthday party and she was drinking. Pic shows her wasted


----------



## Sassys

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She's already been through menopause, she went through it in the one of the first seasons. They tend to forget what they've already broadcasted



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> *Kris Jenner in 'pregnancy scare' on Keeping Up With the Kardashians*
> 
> *Kris Jenner&#8217;s daughter Kourtney Kardashian urges her to &#8220;call your  doctor&#8221; to check if she is pregnant* on an upcoming episode of Keeping Up  With the Kardashians.
> 
> The 60-year-old showbiz  matriarch reveals to Kourtney on Sunday&#8217;s episode of the reality show  that *her friends asked her if she had been using birth control with  boyfriend Corey Gamble.*
> 
> Kris - who has four kids from  her first marriage to Robert Kardashian and two with second spouse  Caitlyn Jenner - admits to her friends it is *because she is on her  period. *
> *But she later says to Kourtney that she wouldn&#8217;t know what do to if she was pregnant.*
> 
> And Kourtney replies: &#8220;Just call your doctor.&#8221;
> *This comes just two months after Kris revealed she was &#8220;exhausted&#8221; from having so much sex with 35-year-old Corey. *
> 
> *She said: &#8220;I literally have too much sex. I&#8217;m exhausted.&#8221;*
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/kris-jenner-in-pregnancy-scare-on-keeping-up-111200940.html


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She expects people to really believe she's having sex with that man.


 
This!


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> She expects people to really believe she's having sex with that man.




+1
plus we know PMK drinks from he fountain of youth so she is not older than kimbo, she is the sixth sister afterall!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What,  did they find one of Kris's eggs in an amber dinosaur fossil and re-animate that old thing Jurassic Park style using frog DNA or something?

Kris needs to check her wall calendar and turn it from April Fool's to Christmas. 

*_Mutters to self, this post-menopausal- wanna-be- fourth-sister-shenaningans has officially jumped the shark with this. I mean....*_

If she is, those eggs are as store bought and fake as Khloe's pies, Kylie's lips, Scott's rehab, and the rest of their fake a$$es.


----------



## July24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What,  did they find one of Kris's eggs in an amber dinosaur fossil and re-animate that old thing Jurassic Park style using frog DNA or something?
> 
> Kris needs to check her wall calendar and turn it from April Fool's to Christmas.
> 
> *_Mutters to self, this post-menopausal- wanna-be- fourth-sister-shenaningans has officially jumped the shark with this. I mean....*_
> 
> If she is, those eggs are as store bought and fake as Khloe's pies, Kylie's lips, Scott's rehab, and the rest of their fake a$$es.




Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What,  did they find one of Kris's eggs in an amber dinosaur fossil and re-animate that old thing Jurassic Park style using frog DNA or something?
> 
> Kris needs to check her wall calendar and turn it from April Fool's to Christmas.
> 
> *_Mutters to self, this post-menopausal- wanna-be- fourth-sister-shenaningans has officially jumped the shark with this. I mean....*_
> 
> If she is, those eggs are as store bought and fake as Khloe's pies, Kylie's lips, Scott's rehab, and the rest of their fake a$$es.




Damn fake it eggs?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Laila619

What in the ever loving heck? A 60 year old with a pregnancy scare? Suuuure.

Reign is adorable. I think he and Penelope look alike, while Mason looks very different.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

freespirit71 said:


> what,  did they find one of kris's eggs in an amber dinosaur fossil and re-animate that old thing jurassic park style using frog dna or something?
> 
> Kris needs to check her wall calendar and turn it from april fool's to christmas.
> 
> *_mutters to self, this post-menopausal- wanna-be- fourth-sister-shenaningans has officially jumped the shark with this. I mean....*_
> 
> if she is, those eggs are as store bought and fake as khloe's pies, kylie's lips, scott's rehab, and the rest of their fake a$$es.



lmao!


----------



## lanasyogamama

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What,  did they find one of Kris's eggs in an amber dinosaur fossil and re-animate that old thing Jurassic Park style using frog DNA or something?
> 
> Kris needs to check her wall calendar and turn it from April Fool's to Christmas.
> 
> *_Mutters to self, this post-menopausal- wanna-be- fourth-sister-shenaningans has officially jumped the shark with this. I mean....*_
> 
> If she is, those eggs are as store bought and fake as Khloe's pies, Kylie's lips, Scott's rehab, and the rest of their fake a$$es.


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-princess said:


> can you guys imagine this convo with kourtney!
> 
> 
> ---
> *Kris Jenner in 'pregnancy scare' on Keeping Up With the Kardashians*
> 
> 25 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenners daughter Kourtney Kardashian urges her to call your  doctor to check if she is pregnant on an upcoming episode of Keeping Up  With the Kardashians.
> 
> The 60-year-old showbiz  matriarch reveals to Kourtney on Sundays episode of the reality show  that her friends asked her if she had been using birth control with  boyfriend Corey Gamble.
> Speaking to Kourtney about having lunch with her lady pals, the mother-of-six explains: I pulled out these tampons.
> "They go, Why do you have tampons in your purse? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris - who has four kids from  her first marriage to Robert Kardashian and two with second spouse  Caitlyn Jenner - admits to her friends it is because she is on her  period.
> But she later says to Kourtney that she wouldnt know what do to if she was pregnant.
> 
> And Kourtney replies: Just call your doctor.
> *This comes just two months after Kris revealed she was exhausted from having so much sex with 35-year-old Corey.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She said: I literally have too much sex. Im exhausted.*
> But  admitted he wasnt keen to have children, saying: Ive realised I  dont want to get married, but I really have a lot of fun with Corey,  and I love being with him.
> "He said, 'I dont want kids. I love you, and I feel that way about you.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/kris-jenner-in-pregnancy-scare-on-keeping-up-111200940.htmlhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Lmao! Only PMK can go from pushing pee pads (when was that like 4 -5 years ago?) to "worrying" about being pregnant. She wants to be the 6th sister so badly that she's believing her own lies.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> Lmao! Only PMK can go from pushing pee pads (when was that like 4 -5 years ago?) to "worrying" about being pregnant. She wants to be the 6th sister so badly that she's believing her own lies.



I think it has more to do with her husband being a full fledged woman now and she wants to not be associated with the mess that marriage must have been.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

And why the tampons... she doesn't need them anymore.


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> And why the tampons... she doesn't need them anymore.




the lies they tell!!   the whole family is going to "blow the bottom out of hell" as my grandmother used to say! 





Jayne1 said:


> I think it has more to do with her husband being a full fledged woman now and she wants to not be associated with the mess that marriage must have been.




THIS!! 

yea she has to prove how desirable she still is - meaning she was not the problem!  she must be getting lessons from her good "friend" jada - she loves to let everyone know how often she and will have sex and where - even in public!   #girlbye


----------



## stylemepretty

I only come here for the comments and you ladies do not disappoint


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What,  did they find one of Kris's eggs in an amber dinosaur fossil and re-animate that old thing Jurassic Park style using frog DNA or something?
> 
> Kris needs to check her wall calendar and turn it from April Fool's to Christmas.
> 
> *_Mutters to self, this post-menopausal- wanna-be- fourth-sister-shenaningans has officially jumped the shark with this. I mean....*_
> 
> If she is, those eggs are as store bought and fake as Khloe's pies, Kylie's lips, Scott's rehab, and the rest of their fake a$$es.



Hilarious!!







stylemepretty said:


> I only come here for the comments and you ladies do not disappoint



Me too! I don't even watch this stupid show! But the comments here are freaking hilarious.


----------



## Swanky

Kris's discussion needs to be moved to her thread 




*Kourtney and Scott         It's Not What It Looks Like         No Chance for Another Chance        *






*        12/12/2015 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*Kourtney Kardashian* is making it look like she's giving *Scott Disick* yet another chance, but our sources say there is not a chance in hell she's taking him back.
The pictures seem to tell a different story ... they've been seen together multiple times in the last few weeks ... sometimes with the kids and other times alone. It sure looks like she's taken him back, but she absolutely, positively has not.




Our Kardashian sources tell us Kourtney is modeling her post-relationship relationship after that of her parents, *Kris* and *Robert Kardashian*. When the parents divorced, they remained close and were great at co-parenting Kourtney and her sisters. It made a huge impression ... one she wants to emulate.
We're told Kourtney still loves Scott but is very clear *the relationship just doesn't work*. As for Scott, we're told he'd like to *win her back* but realizes it's not in the cards, and they're getting along great on the terms Kourtney has set. 



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3u7aciSWk


----------



## labelwhore04

Pfft she wants him back, she just doesn't wanna look like a fool for taking him back so soon. They'll be back together eventually.


----------



## guccimamma

labelwhore04 said:


> Pfft she wants him back, she just doesn't wanna look like a fool for taking him back so soon. They'll be back together eventually.



i agree


----------



## Hobbsy

She'll take him back when she finds out she's pregnant.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> Pfft she wants him back, she just doesn't wanna look like a fool for taking him back so soon. They'll be back together eventually.




THIS!!  she wants to make it look like she is not concerned about him and he begged her to take him back.





Hobbsy said:


> She'll take him back when she finds out she's pregnant.




she will have taken it back before then - then kris will spin a story of their great love and family!


----------



## Sasha2012

There is 'not a chance in hell' that she is reconciling with ex-partner Scott Disick, according to TMZ. 

And Kourtney Kardashian strengthened the reports when she stepped out solo for an evening at The Nice Guy restaurant in West Hollywood on Friday night, once again cutting a remarkably glamorous figure. 

Joined by her mother's boyfriend Corey Gamble, the 36-year-old reality star paired a ruched white leotard with a pair of high-waisted, tapered trousers for her star-studded evening at the A-list eatery.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ers-star-studded-night-out.html#ixzz3u8fOWNrt


----------



## kirsten

Daily Fail is reporting she's hooking up with Justin Beiber.


----------



## Nathalya

Lol


----------



## pukasonqo

is corey on handbag duties with kourtney?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That doesn't look like Corey?

Edit. Scratch that. It is. I don't know why...maybe he looks diff in these pics.


----------



## bag-princess

i see they are both sporting Kanye's shoes!  


my son was telling me about them - kanye made the big announcement that more people would be able to buy the shoes!  so people were thinking that he was going to lower the price a little bit!  no - he was just going to have production make more!  oh how the people were !!!     they honestly thought that he cared!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AEGIS

her pelvic area is strange to me


----------



## qudz104

kirsten said:


> Daily Fail is reporting she's hooking up with Justin Beiber.




Saw this on us weekly too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

kirsten said:


> Daily Fail is reporting she's hooking up with Justin Beiber.




Yikes!!! Justin hits everything that has a punani.


----------



## Sassys

pukasonqo said:


> is corey on handbag duties with kourtney?



He got promoted. Next step up the corporate ladder will be holding Kim's bag or Kanye's bag. Then there is NOTHING he can't do. He will be the king of the world.


----------



## mcb100

I don't know, I don't see what a grown woman in her thirties sees with a boy that's not yet grown up, like Justin. I'm sure she's probably only pretending to hook up with him to p*ss Scott off, or call attention to herself. The photos look very staged.


----------



## bag-princess

is this the best that PMK can come up with for Kourt???   i know the pickin' is slim for her but come on - this just makes her look pathetic!


----------



## Swanky

It's not her in the pic reportedly


----------



## tweegy

dangerouscurves said:


> Yikes!!! Justin hits everything that has a punani.



 SO odd seeing that word on TPF


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> can you guys imagine this convo with kourtney!
> 
> 
> ---
> *Kris Jenner in 'pregnancy scare' on Keeping Up With the Kardashians*
> 
> 25 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenners daughter Kourtney Kardashian urges her to call your  doctor to check if she is pregnant on an upcoming episode of Keeping Up  With the Kardashians.
> 
> The 60-year-old showbiz  matriarch reveals to Kourtney on Sundays episode of the reality show  that her friends asked her if she had been using birth control with  boyfriend Corey Gamble.
> Speaking to Kourtney about having lunch with her lady pals, the mother-of-six explains: I pulled out these tampons.
> "They go, Why do you have tampons in your purse? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris - who has four kids from  her first marriage to Robert Kardashian and two with second spouse  Caitlyn Jenner - admits to her friends it is because she is on her  period.
> But she later says to Kourtney that she wouldnt know what do to if she was pregnant.
> 
> And Kourtney replies: Just call your doctor.
> *This comes just two months after Kris revealed she was exhausted from having so much sex with 35-year-old Corey.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She said: I literally have too much sex. Im exhausted.*
> But  admitted he wasnt keen to have children, saying: Ive realised I  dont want to get married, but I really have a lot of fun with Corey,  and I love being with him.
> "He said, 'I dont want kids. I love you, and I feel that way about you.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/kris-jenner-in-pregnancy-scare-on-keeping-up-111200940.htmlhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Umm, Only thing Kris can give birth to at her age is dust.. wtf they tryna fool.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> *Umm, Only thing Kris can give birth to at her age is dust*.. wtf they tryna fool.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Umm, Only thing Kris can give birth to at her age is dust.. wtf they tryna fool.




" dead "


----------



## morgan20

tweegy said:


> Umm, Only thing Kris can give birth to at her age is dust.. wtf they tryna fool.




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bag-princess said:


> can you guys imagine this convo with kourtney!
> 
> 
> ---
> *Kris Jenner in 'pregnancy scare' on Keeping Up With the Kardashians*
> 
> 
> 25 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenners daughter Kourtney Kardashian urges her to call your  doctor to check if she is pregnant on an upcoming episode of Keeping Up  With the Kardashians.
> 
> The 60-year-old showbiz  matriarch reveals to Kourtney on Sundays episode of the reality show  that her friends asked her if she had been using birth control with  boyfriend Corey Gamble.
> Speaking to Kourtney about having lunch with her lady pals, the mother-of-six explains: I pulled out these tampons.
> "They go, Why do you have tampons in your purse? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris - who has four kids from  her first marriage to Robert Kardashian and two with second spouse  Caitlyn Jenner - admits to her friends it is because she is on her  period.
> But she later says to Kourtney that she wouldnt know what do to if she was pregnant.
> 
> And Kourtney replies: Just call your doctor.
> *This comes just two months after Kris revealed she was exhausted from having so much sex with 35-year-old Corey.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She said: I literally have too much sex. Im exhausted.*
> But  admitted he wasnt keen to have children, saying: Ive realised I  dont want to get married, but I really have a lot of fun with Corey,  and I love being with him.
> "He said, 'I dont want kids. I love you, and I feel that way about you.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/kris-jenner-in-pregnancy-scare-on-keeping-up-111200940.htmlhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



The reach for storylines is very real.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's rumoured to be hooking up with pop star Justin Bieber after they were spotted partying together in LA.

But Kourtney Kardashian was back on mommy duty as she treated sons Reign and Mason to a family trip to Disneyland to celebrate their shared birthday on Monday.

And while their father Scott Disick was nowhere to be seen, the boys were joined by three-year-old sister Penelope, Kourtney's brother-in-law Kanye West and his two-year-old daughter North, and grandmother Kris Jenner, who also brought boyfriend Corey Gamble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wild-weekend-Justin-Bieber.html#ixzz3uMOgLmmJ


----------



## Swanky

Cuuuttte babies!!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I actually love the name Penelope! I don't mind Mason either.

At least she picked normal names for her children (well, excluding Reign [emoji57]).


----------



## Swanky

*Girl in Justin Bieber's suggestive Instagram revealed and it's NOT Kourtney Kardashian*


Fans went wild as Justin Bieber appeared to be taunting Kourtney Kardashian's ex Scott Disick with a sexy Instagram snap on Sunday.
However,  the mystery woman the 21-year-old can be seen seductively standing over  in the shot has been revealed as model Jasmine Villanueva. 
TMZ shared  photos of the blonde beauty in Newport Beach on Sunday, revealing from  an alternate angle - and her matching attire - that it was in fact  Jasmine, and not Kourtney in the picture.











    'Lord knows...': Justin Bieber  appeared to taunt Kourtney Kardashian's ex Scott Disick with a sexy  Instagram snap shared on Sunday, though it turns out he wasn't posing  with the reality star 









    Mystery solved! Jasmine Villanueva is  the unidentified woman from Justin's sexy Instagram shared on Sunday,  originally thought to be Kourtney

Justin's  caption added fuel to the flame that the mystery woman was Kourtney, as  he wrote: 'Lord knows...', leading many to believe he was taunting the  reality star's ex, Scott, aka The Lord. 
The woman in the photo - now identified as Jasmine - can be seen reclining on a black Audi while keeping close to the singer. 
X17 reported  that Justin cruised around on a yacht with the blonde beauty - who has  modeled for GQ and Adidas - on Sunday, and that the two were 'all over  each other.' 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-s-NOT-Kourtney-Kardashian.html#ixzz3uOnfFnG4http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
​


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Is the Beibs tanning? He looks like Tyga in that last pic lol



mcb100 said:


> I don't know, I don't see what a grown woman in her thirties sees with a boy that's not yet grown up, like Justin. I'm sure she's probably only pretending to hook up with him to p*ss Scott off, or call attention to herself. The photos look very staged.




A woman in her thirties with three kids! Kourt really does luh da kids because she stay getting these childish men. No lessons learned there, I see.

I do believe this is for publicity. How many Twitter/IG followers does he have? Kris is making Kourt step her game up for the new year [emoji23]


----------



## bellapurse

TMZ claims that although this is not Kourtney, Bieber and her have been hooking up since October.  I always thought she was the only one making the right decisions but she just can't choose well for herself.  She seems to go for immature bad boys.


----------



## redney

bellapurse said:


> TMZ claims that although this is not Kourtney, Bieber and her have been hooking up since October.  I always thought she was the only one making the right decisions but she just can't choose well for herself.  She seems to go for immature bad boys.



Yeah that's what PMK wants people to believe. It's a stretch of a storyline.


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *Is the Beibs tanning? He looks like Tyga in that last pic lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman in her thirties with three kids! Kourt really does luh da kids because she stay getting these childish men. No lessons learned there, I see.
> 
> *I do believe this is for publicity.* How many Twitter/IG followers does he have? Kris is making Kourt step her game up for the new year [emoji23]



I had to do a double take.  I think it's just the lighting or filter that make him look like he's tanning.  Even with a fake and bake, I don't think he'd get that complexion.

ITA.  Publicity is the name of the game for the Ks.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

First he was 'allegedly' messing with Kendall and now Kourtney? Even if it's just for PR, that's nasty.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> First he was 'allegedly' messing with Kendall and now Kourtney? Even if it's just for PR, that's nasty.



You forget what family you are talking about. Kim dated Nick Cannon who is friends with Ray J (who she also dated), who is friends with Marques Houston (who she also messed with). She also messed with The Game, who messed with Khloe.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> You forget what family you are talking about. Kim dated Nick Cannon who is friends with Ray J (who she also dated), who is friends with Marques Houston (who she also messed with). She also messed with The Game, who messed with Khloe.



that's quite a punch card.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> that's quite a punch card.



That is NASTY! You don't date one guy then pass on to his friends. But in their world, I guess everyone gets a turn.


----------



## knasarae

_"It ain't no fun..."_


----------



## kirsten

I noticed Scott unfollowed all the Kardashians on his Instagram and didn't even post a happy birthday picture for his sons.


----------



## Jayne1

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I do believe this is for publicity. How many Twitter/IG followers does he have? Kris is making Kourt step her game up for the new year [emoji23]



Yes, Kourt has to start earning her big paycheck!


----------



## knasarae

kirsten said:


> I noticed Scott unfollowed all the Kardashians on his Instagram and didn't even post a happy birthday picture for his sons.



and SCENE!


----------



## guccimamma

kirsten said:


> I noticed Scott unfollowed all the Kardashians on his Instagram and didn't even post a happy birthday picture for his sons.



i hope that he has a relationship with his kids outside of instagram.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> That is NASTY! You don't date one guy then pass on to his friends. But in their world, I guess everyone gets a turn.



but this is a woman (mother) who greased up her giant phony a$$ and posed with a trash bag on a pedestal. 

so we can't judge her by any normal standards.

(we were talking about kim, right?...i get confused which thread i am in)


----------



## YSoLovely

The Justin Bieber rumor is SO gross. 

Kourtney, girl, have some self esteem. 

Like, ain't nothing wrong with getting yourself a younger lover on the rebound, but Justin is basically community dack. Every IG model and aspiring actress in Hollywood had a taste at this point


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

guccimamma said:


> i hope that he has a relationship with his kids outside of instagram.




Lol right! The sons aren't on checking to see if dad posted a pic for them so I don't think that's an issue. Some people take social media as the law. 

I've never posted happy birthday or any other holiday to my friends and family. Hope they know I love them and telling them in person is ok. [emoji23]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> You forget what family you are talking about. Kim dated Nick Cannon who is friends with Ray J (who she also dated), who is friends with Marques Houston (who she also messed with). She also messed with The Game, who messed with Khloe.



The only issue I have these hookups are Game and Khloe because you don't smash your sisters exes/bed buddy...that's NASTY. As for the other ones  In Hollywood the word friend is used very loosely. Hanging out in a club, speaking when you see one another or even working together doesn't constitute a friendship. I've never heard any of the above being close friends. All of them date each other's 'friends' because that circle is so small.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The only issue I have these hookups are Game and Khloe because you don't smash your sisters exes/bed buddy...that's NASTY. As for the other ones  In Hollywood the word friend is used very loosely. Hanging out in a club, speaking when you see one another or even working together doesn't constitute a friendship. I've never heard any of the above being close friends. All of them date each other's 'friends' because that circle is so small.




I've seen plenty of pics of Nick, Marques and Ray J all hanging out on various occasions. I just find it weird that even if you are not best friends, you all have banged the same girl. All my male friends have a rule: If I dated her, she is off limits to the rest of the homies (weather they slept together or not).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> I've seen plenty of pics of Nick, Marques and Ray J all hanging out on various occasions. I just find it weird that even if you are not best friends, you all have banged the same girl. All my male friends have a rule: If I dated her, she is off limits to the rest of the homies (weather they slept together or not).



Hanging out on various occasions still isn't really a friendship but  

As for the last part of your post, that's typically the rule in regular people world/non savage men, lol. Hollywood is a different ballgame. That circle is too small to avoid those kinds of things...not my cup of tea but it's the reality of the situation. If I were in Hollywood I would go out of my way to date outside of the industry because of how small that circle is.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> Umm, Only thing Kris can give birth to at her age is dust.. wtf they tryna fool.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> I've seen plenty of pics of Nick, Marques and Ray J all hanging out on various occasions. I just find it weird that even if you are not best friends, you all have banged the same girl. All my male friends have a rule: If I dated her, she is off limits to the rest of the homies (weather they slept together or not).



She smashed the homie!


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> She smashed the homie!





  several of them!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> several of them!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I shoulda made that plural.


----------



## Sassys

I need her to put Penelope DOWN :lolots:

For someone who hates pink, North is always smiling when she wears pink


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> She smashed the homie!





bag-princess said:


> several of them!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




:lolots::lolots: Nasty!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *I need her to put Penelope DOWN* :lolots:
> 
> For someone who hates pink, North is always smiling when she wears pink







 not ever gonna happen again!   
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> not ever gonna happen again!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





Common sense would tell Kourtney, to always put her on the side opposite of car doors. When I cross the street with my godson, I always put my body in front of oncoming traffic, and he is on the other side of me.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Common sense would tell Kourtney, to always put her on the side opposite of car doors. When I cross the street with my godson, I always put my body in front of oncoming traffic, and he is on the other side of me.





YES!!  and common sense would tell her not to walk 10 steps ahead of her child,too but she is obviously lacking that.  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> YES!!  and common sense would tell her not to walk 10 steps ahead of her child,too but she is obviously lacking that.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



So, it's okay if North gets hit, since her mother has strict orders to make North walk and show her outfit.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> So, it's okay if North gets hit, since her mother has strict orders to make North walk and show her outfit.





those poor kids have no idea the danger they are in! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> those poor kids have no idea the danger they are in!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I think North and P know the danger, which is why they stay mean mugging and throwing side-eye..  As soon as they hit puberty, it's gonna be a MESS!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I think North and P know the danger, *which is why they stay mean mugging and throwing side-eye..*  As soon as they hit puberty, it's gonna be a MESS!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

North is such a cutie pie.


----------



## Lounorada

Saw these pics earlier: 
_'Kourtney Kardashian is all smiles leaving Justin Biebers residence at The Montage at 4am in Beverly Hills, CA....'_ 










http://celebrityhive.com/94105-2/

Now I don't know if this is all staged, a storyline or just thirst for attention/publicity (probably a bit of everything), but I will say Kourtney can act out a good walk of shame... the state of her hair


----------



## pukasonqo

kourtney the kougar, the 2016 storyline
koko, the master chef
kimbo, the earth mother 
rob the wayward son
the other two are doing fine, at least one is working


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Saw these pics earlier:
> _'Kourtney Kardashian is all smiles leaving Justin Biebers residence at The Montage at 4am in Beverly Hills, CA....'_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://celebrityhive.com/94105-2/
> 
> Now I don't know if this is all staged, a storyline or just thirst for attention/publicity (probably a bit of everything), but I will say Kourtney can act out a good walk of shame... *the state of her hair*



That was the first thing I noticed. What mother with a baby stays out to 4am, with teenagers?


----------



## Sasha2012

She gave birth to her third child just one year ago.

But Kourtney Kardashian proved on Wednesday she has more than bounced back to her pre-pregnancy shape.

The 36-year-old showed off her rock hard abs in a crop top as she took her niece North, two, and her daughter Penelope, three, to dance class in Calabasas, California. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orth-Penelope-ballet-class.html#ixzz3uWljRvCq


----------



## Encore Hermes

she left half her weave in the bed.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> she left half her weave in the bed.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is rumoured to be enjoying a fun fling with 21-year-old crooner Justin Bieber.

And perhaps hoping that the young heartthrob might see, Kourtney Kardashian, 36, flaunted her slender figure with another flashback photo on social media on Wednesday.

The cheeky star captioned the black and white photo - taken from a recent nude photoshoot - with a full moon emoji. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-s-hooking-Justin-months.html#ixzz3uX2tYD6C


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think the rumors about her and the beiber are true but incomplete. I don't think they are a couple, I think they are 2/3rds.

Adding: 2/3rds add random girls.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Encore Hermes said:


> she left half her weave in the bed.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't have an issue with her hooking up with a 21 yr old, nor do I take issue with her being out till 4 am. Mommies need to get their rocks off every once in a while, too. Just don't make it a regular occurrence and don't every Tom, Dick and Harry you ride around your babies. I just wanna know why Justin Beiber?? Like, WHY?????? I just know the picking aren't that slim, Kourt. Even if they are PR stunting, surely she could've chosen someone else.


----------



## Wildflower22

Just due to the fact that Kourtney is dressed and not in sweats, I think this has PMK written all over it. Otherwise, she would be in her normal, casual get up.


----------



## chowlover2

Wildflower22 said:


> Just due to the fact that Kourtney is dressed and not in sweats, I think this has PMK written all over it. Otherwise, she would be in her normal, casual get up.




Yes! I think Corey and PMK set this up to generate interest in K-land. Even with this they are boring these days.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> she left half her weave in the bed.






or on the floor!    her hair is so tragic - just like her sisters!  they need to do like Kris and just chop it off and be done!


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pukasonqo said:


> kourtney the kougar, the 2016 storyline
> koko, the master chef
> kimbo, the earth mother
> rob the wayward son
> the other two are doing fine, at least one is working


----------



## coconutsboston

Wildflower22 said:


> Just due to the fact that Kourtney is dressed and not in sweats, I think this has PMK written all over it. Otherwise, she would be in her normal, casual get up.


Spot on!


----------



## coconutsboston

Encore Hermes said:


> she left half her weave in the bed.


I died laughing reading this. My keyboard is now coated in pop!


----------



## guccimamma

Wildflower22 said:


> Just due to the fact that Kourtney is dressed and not in sweats, I think this has PMK written all over it. Otherwise, she would be in her normal, casual get up.



this.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was spotted living it up with P Diddy's son Quincy on Wednesday night.

But Kourtney Kardashian was back to playing mom on Thursday as she took Penelope and Reign to music class.

The mother-of-three showed no sign of her late night, hiding her eyes behind dark sunglasses as she spent the morning with her two youngest children.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ss-late-Diddy-s-son-Quincy.html#ixzz3udiUcyjQ


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I'm thinking she's looking to adopt with all these babies she's hanging out with.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian sure knows how to lead the single life.

The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians beauty was seen on a dinner date on Wednesday evening with neither her ex Scott Disick, 32, nor her current beau Justin Bieber, 21, but rather a new young man: Quincy, 24, who is the son of rapper Sean 'Diddy' Combs.

And, to push the sword in even deeper as she continues to revenge date, the E! princess chose to dine at Scott's favorite restaurant, Il Pastaio in Beverly Hills.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ant-Il-Pastaio-late-dinner.html#ixzz3uduyok1y


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aww, Penelope looks cute in her python Chucks. 

Quincy looks just like his (biological) Daddy. For some reason I thought he was younger than 24.


----------



## Lola69

Can Penelope walk? I'm really curious. Why is she always carrying her?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lola69 said:


> Can Penelope walk? I'm really curious. Why is she always carrying her?



give her a month or two, she used to walk all the time.......then this happened.


----------



## csre

Poor thing... What's K doing that doesn't go pick her up?


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Aww, Penelope looks cute in her python Chucks.
> 
> *Quincy looks just like his (biological) Daddy.* For some reason I thought he was younger than 24.





he is the spitting image of him!!!


----------



## Lounorada

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I'm thinking she's looking to adopt with all these babies she's hanging out with.


----------



## Nathalya

Quincy is handsome


----------



## dangerouscurves

Quincy's mother must be an attractive woman.


----------



## qudz104

They're really trying to push the kourtney the kougar storyline huh?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

dangerouscurves said:


> Quincy's mother must be an attractive woman.




She's cute but his dad (who he looks just like) was the ish back in the day!


----------



## dangerouscurves

jimmyshoogirl said:


> She's cute but his dad (who he looks just like) was the ish back in the day!




P. Diddy?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

dangerouscurves said:


> P. Diddy?




Lol heck no. Diddy is no looker, at least to me. Al B. Sure is his biological.


----------



## dangerouscurves

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Lol heck no. Diddy is no looker, at least to me. Al B. Sure is his biological.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I thought his father was P. Diddy. That's why I mentioned his mom instead of P. Diddy.


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmyshoogirl said:


> lol heck no. Diddy is no looker, at least to me. Al b. Sure is his biological.


Lol


----------



## Lola69

Encore Hermes said:


> give her a month or two, she used to walk all the time.......then this happened.
> 
> static.pulse.ng/img/incoming/origs4253908/4705566921-w644-h429/Penelope-Disick-gets-hit-in-the-face-by-car-door.jpg




Poor thing.


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmyshoogirl said:


> She's cute but his dad (who he looks just like) was the ish back in the day!



Oh man!  He was!!!  If I'm Not Your Lover is my jam.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I thought his father was P. Diddy. That's why I mentioned his mom instead of P. Diddy.



Nope. Al B but Puff has taken care of him since young and Quincy identifies Puff as his dad. Say what you want about Puff but that man is all about his kids.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> give her a month or two, she used to walk all the time.......then this happened.
> static.pulse.ng/img/incoming/origs4253908/4705566921-w644-h429/Penelope-Disick-gets-hit-in-the-face-by-car-door.jpg



I know it's wrong but this makes me laugh every time.


----------



## berrydiva

Why is Kourtney hanging with all these youngins?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I know it's wrong but this makes me laugh every time.



Me too. The first time I saw those pictures I laughed hard and apologized to God for laughing. I still snicker when those pics get posted  Poor baby.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Me too. *The first time I saw those pictures I laughed hard and apologized to God for laughing*. I still snicker when those pics get posted  Poor baby.



Same here. I also heard Chris Tucker in my ear saying "DAMN, You Got Knock the fcuk out". ***hangs head in shame***


----------



## knasarae

I watched Al B. Sure's Unsung not too long ago. It was interesting, but still I never got a good understanding of why he wasn't in Quincy's life when he was growing up.  Seems they have a decent relationship now. But yea, that man couldn't deny Quincy if he tried... he is dead on him.

Also found out that Quincy was named after Quincy Jones, who played an important and influential role in his career.  I never knew that.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Same here. *I also heard Chris Tucker in my ear saying "DAMN, You Got Knock the fcuk out". ***hangs head in shame****





:lolots::lolots::lolots:





knasarae said:


> I watched Al B. Sure's Unsung not too long ago. It was interesting, but still I never got a good understanding of why he wasn't in Quincy's life when he was growing up.  Seems they have a decent relationship now. But yea, that man couldn't deny Quincy if he tried... he is dead on him.
> 
> *Also found out that Quincy was named after Quincy Jones,* who played an important and influential role in his career.  I never knew that.





yea - he is Quincy's Godfather,too.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

knasarae said:


> I watched Al B. Sure's Unsung not too long ago. It was interesting, but still I never got a good understanding of why he wasn't in Quincy's life when he was growing up.  Seems they have a decent relationship now. But yea, that man couldn't deny Quincy if he tried... he is dead on him.
> 
> Also found out that Quincy was named after Quincy Jones, who played an important and influential role in his career.  I never knew that.




I've always wondered why he wasn't in his life also.


I do agree Diddy is all about his kids and I do like that about him!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LavenderIce said:


> Oh man!  He was!!!  If I'm Not Your Lover is my jam.




Nite and Day was my jam! I even bought the Spanish version, not sure why tho [emoji23]


----------



## afsweet

reign looks different from his siblings but not necessarily like either parent. genetics are weird! Penelope is a cutie with resting b*tch face. love it! I don't know how kourtney carries her all the time. I carried my sister's 3 month old for half an hour, and it got heavy lol.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Why is Kourtney hanging with all these youngins?



because scott is/was doing the same thing. 

khloe has revenge body.

kourtney is revenge dating.


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> yea - he is Quincy's Godfather,too.



Oh ok, cool.  I don't remember them saying it, I guess I probably missed it.


----------



## guccimamma

if my butt looked like that, i'd probably photograph it. it does look good.

heck, i'd post it here and share it with all of you.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Why is Kourtney hanging with all these youngins?




she is a kougar!
wanted by young men, etc, etc
but, seriously, what else has she got going? they need a storyline so now we have kourtney the kougar


----------



## LavenderIce

guccimamma said:


> because scott is/was doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> khloe has revenge body.
> 
> 
> 
> kourtney is revenge dating.




Actually, Kourtney the Kougar is the one with the legit revenge body.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

guccimamma said:


> if my butt looked like that, i'd probably photograph it. it does look good.
> 
> heck, i'd post it here and share it with all of you.


Lmao! I'd walk around nekkid.


----------



## twinkle.tink

LavenderIce said:


> Actually, Kourtney the Kougar is the one with the legit revenge body.





She looks really good AND healthy.

To me, her body looks like a lot of 'clean' eating, little to no alcohol and lots of core workouts. No bloat at all!


----------



## Lola69

guccimamma said:


> if my butt looked like that, i'd probably photograph it. it does look good.
> 
> 
> 
> heck, i'd post it here and share it with all of you.




Lmao[emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## AEGIS

kourt is looking a little too thin
quincy is so handsome it's ridic....kim had no part in that lol


----------



## White Orchid

Yup, too thin and as a result her face is looking more saggy.  Not knocking her body but she's beginning to look her age now,


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Seeing her with Bieber I realized she actually looks a lot like an older Selena Gomez.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> Same here. I also heard Chris Tucker in my ear saying "DAMN, You Got Knock the fcuk out". ***hangs head in shame***



Good grief, I am SO glad I'm not the only one who defaulted to that!


----------



## coconutsboston

csre said:


> Poor thing... What's K doing that doesn't go pick her up?


The usual, being self-absorbed.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourtney is in great shape but i agree she's getting a little too thin. She lost a lot of weight since breaking up with Scott.


----------



## ChanelMommy

pukasonqo said:


> she is a kougar!
> wanted by young men, etc, etc
> but, seriously, what else has she got going? they need a storyline so now we have kourtney the kougar


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> kourt is looking a little too thin
> quincy is so handsome it's ridic....kim had no part in that lol



Yeah, she is getting a bit too thin and it's not doing her face any favors.


----------



## Sasha2012

2015 Christmas card







via instagram


----------



## kirsten

Looks like there are extra arms and hands behind Mason. wth


----------



## aprilludgate

kirsten said:


> Looks like there are extra arms and hands behind Mason. wth




They look like reigns hands


----------



## whimsic

What did they do to this child?! It doesn't even look like her. Where are her baby hairs and cheeks?  Have they contoured+highlighted her face? &#128561;


----------



## stylemepretty

Photoshopping children. The Ks have reached a new low!


----------



## bag-princess

* Chris Brown & Scott Disick:*

*We're Keeping Each Other Sober *





*Scott Disick *and*Chris Brown *seem  like a bad combo ... they've both struggled with substance abuse yet  they've been hanging out ... but they claim they've actually become each  other's support system. 
We're told the 2 have become fast friends and have  bonded over water ... and lots of it. Scott and Chris both insist that's  all they drank when they went clubbing together a few days back at  1OAK.


They actually have a lot in common.  Both of their baby mamas have  called them out for drugs and/or booze and have threatened to get a  judge to yank access to the kids.
 We're told Chris has pulled back in a big way since Mia Guzman put  him under under the microscope, and Scott's faced the same issues with  Kourtney.  It sounds weird and maybe it's a pipe dream, but they both  think each can help the other stay strong and sober.
 There's a side benefit for Chris ... the more time he spends with Scott and his crew, the less time his has for gangbangers.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/12/27/chris-brown-scott-disick-sober/#ixzz3vXNRx3up
​


----------



## coconutsboston

whimsic said:


> What did they do to this child?! It doesn't even look like her. Where are her baby hairs and cheeks?  Have they contoured+highlighted her face? &#128561;


Pretty much.


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> * Chris Brown & Scott Disick:*
> 
> *We're Keeping Each Other Sober *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scott Disick *and*Chris Brown *seem  like a bad combo ... they've both struggled with substance abuse yet  they've been hanging out ... but they claim they've actually become each  other's support system.
> We're told the 2 have become fast friends and have  bonded over water ... and lots of it. Scott and Chris both insist that's  all they drank when they went clubbing together a few days back at  1OAK.
> 
> 
> They actually have a lot in common.  Both of their baby mamas have  called them out for drugs and/or booze and have threatened to get a  judge to yank access to the kids.
> We're told Chris has pulled back in a big way since Mia Guzman put  him under under the microscope, and Scott's faced the same issues with  Kourtney.  It sounds weird and maybe it's a pipe dream, but they both  think each can help the other stay strong and sober.
> There's a side benefit for Chris ... the more time he spends with Scott and his crew, the less time his has for gangbangers.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/12/27/chris-brown-scott-disick-sober/#ixzz3vXNRx3up
> ​


"Hard" water


----------



## ChanelMommy

He's hanging with Chris Brown? I can't even..


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Woodland Hills, California. (December 29)


----------



## Encore Hermes

Poor penny. Fun day at laser tag then the paps jump out.


----------



## guccimamma

doesn't that boy wear anything but leggings?


----------



## pursegrl12

guccimamma said:


> doesn't that boy wear anything but leggings?




I swear it's so freaking weird...what 6 yr old boy picks himself leggings to wear 7 days a week???


----------



## poopsie

Poor Penny......is she going to be carried until her feet touch the ground?


----------



## berrydiva

Does he have the Cassie going on?


----------



## bag-princess

poopsie said:


> Poor Penny......is she going to be carried until her feet touch the ground?




   i believe so!! 



guccimamma said:


> doesn't that boy wear anything but leggings?




i don't even know little girls that wear them as often as he does!!


----------



## Brandless

poopsie said:


> Poor Penny......is she going to be carried until her feet touch the ground?




Lol! I think Kourtney was more traumatized by that fall than Penny!


----------



## bag-princess

Brandless said:


> Lol! I think Kourtney was more traumatized by that fall than Penny!




Kourtney was traumatized by the things people said about her not even knowing what was going on behind her with her own child only!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> Kourtney was traumatized by the things people said about her not even knowing what was going on behind her with her own child only!!!


Truth!!!


----------



## AEGIS

pursegrl12 said:


> I swear it's so freaking weird...what 6 yr old boy picks himself leggings to wear 7 days a week???



what should he pick out?


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> what should he pick out?










http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

They feel like pj pants. . .  I like them too :lolots:


----------



## qudz104

They kind of look like joggers... My kiddo has a few pairs and my little bro calls them male leggings lol. They're apparently the preferable form of pants for the teen and younger male crowd.


----------



## guccimamma

qudz104 said:


> They kind of look like joggers... My kiddo has a few pairs and my little bro calls them male leggings lol. They're apparently the preferable form of pants for the teen and younger male crowd.



if my son wore those to school, his friends would never let it go.


----------



## redney

Every 5 and 6 year old boy in my kid's class wear regular pants, like jeans, cargos, corduroys to school and weekend activities. I've never seen any wearing stretchy leggings or pj-like pants.


----------



## qudz104

guccimamma said:


> if my son wore those to school, his friends would never let it go.




Joggers are a little different actually, they're like skinny pants cinched at the bottom. Maybe that's what she wants fit mason and gets him leggings instead lol


----------



## NicolesCloset

Most teens and young adult where's  them in Atlanta and Florida. Very common, cute,  and Comfy


----------



## AEGIS

i am just.....surprised that ppl are critics of a seven year olds sartorial decisions. i could give 2 butterfly wings about Mason's pants.


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> if my son wore those to school, his friends would never let it go.







redney said:


> Every 5 and 6 year old boy in my kid's class wear regular pants, like jeans, cargos, corduroys to school and weekend activities. *I've never seen any wearing stretchy leggings or pj-like pants*.





THIS!!!   and even at my son's HS - this year was the first time they were allowed to wear warm-up pants in several years.   they got a new principal that said it was OK but the previous years they all thought that this was not something kids should wear to school.


----------



## pursegrl12

redney said:


> Every 5 and 6 year old boy in my kid's class wear regular pants, like jeans, cargos, corduroys to school and weekend activities. I've never seen any wearing stretchy leggings or pj-like pants.




My son is 6 and in kindy too and I've never seen these pants s either on any boy..maybe that's why I think it's weird. [emoji53]


----------



## Swanky

AEGIS said:


> i am just.....surprised that ppl are critics of a seven year olds sartorial decisions. i could give 2 butterfly wings about Mason's pants.



Agree 100%


----------



## Jikena

AEGIS said:


> i am just.....surprised that ppl are critics of a seven year olds sartorial decisions. i could give 2 butterfly wings about Mason's pants.



Agree


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I like that gif


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> I like that gif




i love it!


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been estranged for months but on Sunday a smiling Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick were spotted taking their kids to the movies together.

Leaving their youngest, baby Reign at home, Kourtney carried three-year-old daughter Penelope while son Mason, six, walked hand in hand with his dad.

It's the first time Kourtney and Scott have been seen out in public together in 2016 after Scott rang in the New Year hosting a party at a Las Vegas club while Kourtney enjoyed a quiet night with sister Kim and some friends. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aking-kids-movies-together.html#ixzz3wFLNgY1g


----------



## Chloe_chick999

*P looks down at the sidewalk longingly*


----------



## Nathalya

Lol


----------



## bag-princess

chloe_chick999 said:


> *p looks down at the sidewalk longingly*






lmao


----------



## qudz104

Chloe_chick999 said:


> *P looks down at the sidewalk longingly*




Lol!!!

Kourt is definitely going to announce another pregnancy with Scott by years end. She can't help herself.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

qudz104 said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> Kourt is definitely going to announce another pregnancy with Scott by years end. She can't help herself.



Yep. Her eggs are calling out to him in those pics, lol


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> *P looks down at the sidewalk longingly*


----------



## bag-princess

qudz104 said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> Kourt is definitely going to announce another pregnancy with Scott by years end. She can't help herself.





I have already placed my bet that this will happen before the end of the year!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lounorada said:


>



:d:d


----------



## poopsie

Any odds on which will happen first---------------------her getting knocked up or Penny's feet touching the ground again?


----------



## guccimamma

she probably has his sperm frozen in the subzero.


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> Any odds on which will happen first---------------------her getting knocked up or Penny's feet touching the ground again?




i will go pregnancy
#freepenelopedisic


----------



## pursegrl12

poopsie said:


> any odds on which will happen first---------------------her getting knocked up or penny's feet touching the ground again?



oooh......tough call!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> Any odds on which will happen first---------------------her getting knocked up or Penny's feet touching the ground again?


 
NEWSFLASH! Penelopes feet have touched the ground! I repeat, Penelopes feet have touched the ground!






http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/eHQN35wue2F/Kourtney+Kardashian+Kids+Pacific+Palisades/-zLydN-fhtp


----------



## poopsie




----------



## VickyB

ITA. She will be preggers again by the end of the year. Also, I'm not convinced that she and Scott really broke up.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> NEWSFLASH! Penelopes feet have touched the ground! I repeat, Penelopes feet have touched the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/eHQN35wue2F/Kourtney+Kardashian+Kids+Pacific+Palisades/-zLydN-fhtp















http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## qudz104

Lounorada said:


> NEWSFLASH! Penelopes feet have touched the ground! I repeat, Penelopes feet have touched the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/eHQN35wue2F/Kourtney+Kardashian+Kids+Pacific+Palisades/-zLydN-fhtp




Are the Ks reading this thread or what?!?!

Also P is mad patient for being carried, my ds is about the same age and only allows us to carry him if he's tired.


----------



## Jcave12

This gif makes my life!!! Good ol' Mama Payne.


----------



## bag-princess

Jcave12 said:


> This gif makes my life!!! Good ol' Mama Payne.





She was something else wasn't she! LOL

We watch the reruns all the time!


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> NEWSFLASH! Penelopes feet have touched the ground! I repeat, Penelopes feet have touched the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/eHQN35wue2F/Kourtney+Kardashian+Kids+Pacific+Palisades/-zLydN-fhtp




wonders never cease


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've always wondered who Penelope and Mason favored but I can finally see a tiny bit of Kourtney in both of them.


----------



## CoachGirl12

P looks sooo cute with her mini purse


----------



## coconutsboston

Lounorada said:


> NEWSFLASH! Penelopes feet have touched the ground! I repeat, Penelopes feet have touched the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/eHQN35wue2F/Kourtney+Kardashian+Kids+Pacific+Palisades/-zLydN-fhtp


The baby has landed!


----------



## Sasha2012

Despite the rumours about hooking up with Justin Beiber, she is not ready to rejoin the dating scene.

That's according to Khloe Kardashian who revealed sister Kourtney's 'not thinking like that yet' when it comes to finding a new man following her split from the father of her three children, Scott Disick, last summer.

The 31-year-old reality star dished about her older sister in an interview with E! News's Catt Sadler, released on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dating-concentrating-kids.html#ixzz3woFoHLS9


----------



## qudz104

Aw the cousins share clothes! That's cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian teamed up for a girls' night out at a Golden Globes after party on Sunday.

The 18-year-old reality star and her older sister, 36, both put on a dazzling show in sparkly dresses at the InStyle And Warner Bros bash at the The Beverly Hilton Hotel.

The pair have had their fair share of boy drama lately; Kylie's boyfriend Tyga has been accused of cheating with a Brazilian model while Kourtney split with Scott Disick earlier this year after he was pictured with another woman. 

Kourtney, who has three children with Disick, also had a brief fling with Kylie's pal Justin Bieber late last year. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-night-Golden-Globes-party.html#ixzz3wxHBRfjv


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair centre-parted is not cute, makes her face look 'off'.


----------



## knasarae

Lounorada said:


> Her hair centre-parted is not cute, makes her face look 'off'.



Center part on someone with a widow's peak always looks "off".  Every so often I try one, but change my mind for that very reason.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Her hair centre-parted is not cute, makes her face look 'off'.



it really did. 

not to mention posting that filtered pic then seeing what she really looks like in the pap shots!


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> it really did.
> 
> not to mention posting that filtered pic then seeing what she really looks like in the pap shots!




Exactly! Will they ever learn how pointless it is for them to photoshop and filter themselves unrecognisable, when the unfiltered, unphotoshopped pics are all over the internet telling the truth (rhetorical question!)


----------



## poopsie

I had to look twice at Kylie. I thought it was someone else


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Exactly! Will they ever learn how pointless it is for them to photoshop and filter themselves unrecognisable, when the unfiltered, unphotoshopped pics are all over the internet telling the truth (rhetorical question!)




they do it because there are still people out there believing that filtered pic - is not. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> they do it because there are still people out there believing that filtered pic - is not.




So true.


----------



## dr.pepper

Kourt looks like she got fillers. 

I like the bare nails.


----------



## nastasja

The fillers are bad!!


----------



## westvillage

Good Lawd ... who are they??? I wouldn't have recognized either of them without the thread intro.  Kourtney's face looks like a horse and Kylie just looks like some other young chick altogether.  Just stoppit ... Please.


----------



## Sarni

So I guess she couldn't help herself...

.


----------



## chowlover2

In that pic she looks like Naya Rivera.


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks very harsh in these pics. She was always the most natural looking of the bunch because her PS has been the most minimal. I can't decide what it is, I  know she's lost weight and photoshopped the heck out of the pics but geese this is not a good look for her. I do agree that the center part isn't helping either.


----------



## ms08c

Lounorada said:


> Her hair centre-parted is not cute, makes her face look 'off'.


I agree!! so true


----------



## absolutpink

Sarni said:


> So I guess she couldn't help herself...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238640



I saw this pic on IG. Clearly she's seeing the same "dentist" as Kim... so sad. It doesn't even look good.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been making plenty of style statements in recent months, following the breakdown of her relationship with Scott Disick.

And Kourtney Kardashian didn't disappoint as she stepped out for dinner with her sister Kendall Jenner and their pal Hailey Baldwin in West Hollywood on Monday night.

As the trio went for dinner at The Nice Guy restaurant, the 36-year-old opted for an androgynous look with a sexy twist, revealing her bra and ample chest under a sheer top. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-trousers-girls-night-out.html#ixzz3x3dGg952


----------



## Sasha2012

It was breakfast for three as Kendall Jenner, Kourtney Kardashian and her adorable daughter Penelope stepped out on Monday. 

Kendall, 20, was doting aunt as she held the three-year-old girl's hand on the way into Blu Jam Cafe in Woodland Hills.

The slender model wore a clingy flesh-toned dress and white sneakers as strolled in to the restaurant with tot Penelope following closely behind.

Meanwhile Kourtney's ex and the father of her three children, Scott Disick, spent some quality father-son time with their eldest son Mason, six.

The duo were pictured out in Calabasas and went for dinner at Toscanova together.

Kourtney and Scott, 32, are on amicable terms since splitting in July 2015 as they continue to share the responsibility of raising their children Mason, six, Penelope, three, and Reign, one.

Reports arose last week that suggested Scott was moving on with Swedish model Lina Sandberg.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...plays-doting-aunt-Penelope.html#ixzz3x3hed4TK


----------



## Encore Hermes

Oh, filming. I assume they filmed her riding and then this. 

I do feel sorry for this kid. 






WOW! Does not look like her


----------



## BPC

hmm.. her face looks different to me. thinking she had something done..


----------



## Lounorada

That instagram photo just looks heavily airbrushed/photoshopped to me, I don't think she's had any work done recently... her face looks normal in the candid pictures


----------



## Swanky

I feel the same


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian took one-year-old son Reign out on Thursday and showcased her post-baby body in flattering skinny jeans.

The famous mom boasted a pair of Yeezy Boosts as she carried her little boy on her hip as she walked in Beverly Hills.

The 36-year-old wore a black leather jacket over a stylish gray turtleneck sweater paired with dark blue skinny jeans with frayed bottoms for the outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ick-films-scenes-KUWTK-mom.html#ixzz3xI4G5esQ


----------



## berrydiva

He's a cutie.


----------



## Swanky

He's cute, looks like his siblings


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian took her adorable kids for a lunch outing on Monday as they enjoyed a break from filming KUWTK.

The clan grabbed a bite to eat at Hugo's in Agoura Hills, California, with Kourtney's mum Kris Jenner there help ease the load for the busy mom.

Kourtney, 36, looked casual in a black biker jacket and suede look trousers as she carried her cherubic one-year-old boy Reign who looked trendy like his mum in a denim jacket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-grandmother-Kris-Jenner.html#ixzz3xfmKCeec


----------



## Lounorada

Reign is such a cute kid!

Penelope looks uncomfortable in that outfit  leather pants on kids doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Coming out of the car in the pap pics she looks rough.


----------



## starsandbucks

I love Kourtney's moto jacket.


----------



## Sasha2012

Friday was super fun night for Kourtney Kardashian and her famous gal pals.

The mother-of-three enjoyed some well-deserved down time as she partied with pregnant Chrissy Teigen, Jenna Dewan-Tatum, Minka Kelly, Drake, Kelly Rowland and others for actor Balthazar Getty's birthday celebrations in Los Angeles, California.

Kourtney, 36, was dressed to impress in an all-black outfit, which drew all eyes to her impeccably trim form, for her evening spent partying up a storm at celebrity haunt - The Nice Guy. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...na-Dewan-Tatum-Minka-Kelly.html#ixzz3y5MFrRAO


----------



## AEGIS

why do her eyes look like that?


----------



## chowlover2

AEGIS said:


> why do her eyes look like that?



I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Lounorada

What's wrong with her eyes?


----------



## White Orchid

Her implants look bad now she's lost all that weight.  Oh and I hate that gold lame suit.


----------



## stylemepretty

She must've been p!ssed if she needed her hand held.


----------



## pinkfeet

She looks high. Coke, rx, Combo. She's also lost weight -- so its not weed. lol I bet she's downing the xanax at night, snorting at parties, and who  knows what else to deal with her mother.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> I was wondering the same thing...





so was i!


----------



## AEGIS

pinkfeet said:


> She looks high. Coke, rx, Combo. She's also lost weight -- so its not weed. lol I bet she's downing the xanax at night, snorting at parties, and who  knows what else to deal with her mother.



or to deal with her baby daddy


----------



## berrydiva

pinkfeet said:


> She looks high. Coke, rx, Combo. She's also lost weight -- so its not weed. lol I bet she's downing the xanax at night, snorting at parties, and who  knows what else to deal with her mother.



So sad how xanax and coke are just so commonplace. Coke is the new weed...sometimes I'm still a little shocked at how many people do coke.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> So sad how xanax and coke are just so commonplace. Coke is the new weed...sometimes I'm still a little shocked at how many people do coke.



It is the 80's all over again...


----------



## Lounorada

pinkfeet said:


> She looks high. Coke, rx, Combo. She's also lost weight -- so its not weed. lol I bet she's downing the xanax at night, snorting at parties, and who  knows what else to deal with her mother.




Agreed, definitely a drug combo. She looks as high as a kite...


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> It is the 80's all over again...



I'm here for it....what's old is new again.


----------



## Encore Hermes

The 80s?........


----------



## twinkle.tink

She doesn't look bloated enough for coke.

Weed isn't what it once was..CBD formulas, Sativa vs Indica, etc...

I am not saying she isn't supplementing....but overall her body looks like lots of clean eating and little alcohol. I can certainly understand, when  you go lean, sometimes, you drop more than you intend to. One's face, especially can show it...But, it is fun to build back up and 'bulk'.


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> She doesn't look bloated enough for coke.
> 
> Weed isn't what it once was..CBD formulas, Sativa vs Indica, etc...
> 
> I am not saying she isn't supplementing....but overall her body looks like lots of clean eating and little alcohol. I can certainly understand, when  you go lean, sometimes, you drop more than you intend to. One's face, especially can show it...But, it is fun to build back up and 'bulk'.



Coke makes some bloated? Never knew that...the folks I know who use coke also drink so I may have attributed any bloat to alcohol. 

Kourtney's body does look good though whatever she's doing.


----------



## AEGIS

twinkle.tink said:


> She doesn't look bloated enough for coke.
> 
> Weed isn't what it once was..CBD formulas, Sativa vs Indica, etc...
> 
> I am not saying she isn't supplementing....but overall her body looks like lots of clean eating and little alcohol. I can certainly understand, when  you go lean, sometimes, you drop more than you intend to. One's face, especially can show it...But, it is fun to build back up and 'bulk'.



you don't always bloat from coke like Tara Reid
we're talking about her face---that is not the face of a sober woman.


----------



## limom

twinkle.tink said:


> She doesn't look bloated enough for coke.
> 
> Weed isn't what it once was..CBD formulas, Sativa vs Indica, etc...
> 
> I am not saying she isn't supplementing....but overall her body looks like lots of clean eating and little alcohol. I can certainly understand, when  you go lean, sometimes, you drop more than you intend to. One's face, especially can show it...But, it is fun to build back up and 'bulk'.



How do you explain the eyes???
You can do coke and exercise, you know.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Coke makes some bloated? Never knew that...the folks I know who use coke also drink so I may have attributed any bloat to alcohol.
> 
> Kourtney's body does look good though whatever she's doing.



Not at first. I doubt that she was indulging while pregnant and breastfeeding Penelope.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> or to deal with her baby daddy




i thought that was the whole point of making the announcement that she was DONE again with him - she is supposedly NOT dealing with him.





pinkfeet said:


> She looks high. Coke, rx, Combo. She's also lost weight -- so its not weed. lol I bet she's downing the xanax at night, snorting at parties, and who  knows what else to deal with her mother.





yea she really does look high!


----------



## Bag Fetish

It's from nursing, she has lost all the all the upper fullness /her natural tissue


----------



## labelwhore04

I preferred Kourt when she was with Scott, way less famewhoring. Now we can't go a day without seeing her.


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> Coke makes some bloated? Never knew that...the folks I know who use coke also drink so I may have attributed any bloat to alcohol.
> 
> Kourtney's body does look good though whatever she's doing.





AEGIS said:


> you don't always bloat from coke like Tara Reid
> we're talking about her face---that is not the face of a sober woman.





limom said:


> How do you explain the eyes???
> You can do coke and exercise, you know.



I didn't say I thought she was sober, just that it wasn't coke or alcohol .

Seriously though, coke usually does leave a jowly look and tummy bloat and goes hand and hand with alcohol which contributes to the bloat. 

In CA with medical marijuana, there are different grades, formulas, etc. And elsewhere, needless to say, just that perhaps, it is more commonplace in CA. It doesn't need to be the munchie, zombie inducing pot haze that many people think of. High CBD sativa, for example, can actually reduce appetite and some say help help fat burning...I am not advocating anything...just passing along what I have heard....remember I am an old lady 

To me, her body clearly is clean eating and core work. No amount of exercise gives you that lean look (which as some are noting, goes too far easily) as low sugar and low alcohol. 

I think she looks great, she could work on putting a few pounds of muscle back on, it would help her face.


----------



## Swanky

It's possible she's not abusing drugs at all, lol!


----------



## pinkfeet

Possible but unlikely. A lot of professional athletes have top notch bodies and use drugs. 

I have a friend with a body to die for -- she abused booze and hard drugs. Her face didn't show it, her body looked good from always working out. 

And in celeb land its much easier to get, and get away with drug use.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's possible she's not abusing drugs at all, lol!



 Who said anything about abusing?

Perhaps, she is just using her legally prescribed meds?

Seriously, though...I do agree, she could be using nothing...but, I do agree her eyes look like she is 'feeling no pain'...


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's possible she's not abusing drugs at all, lol!



not w/that crazy *** hell eyed look


----------



## AEGIS

pinkfeet said:


> Possible but unlikely. A lot of professional athletes have top notch bodies and use drugs.
> 
> I have a friend with a body to die for -- she abused booze and hard drugs. Her face didn't show it, her body looked good from always working out.
> 
> And in celeb land its much easier to get, and get away with drug use.



I know someone who every time she uses molly she loses mad weight lol
probably from all the sweating and her body is on overdrive


----------



## twinkle.tink

AEGIS said:


> I know someone who every time she uses molly she loses mad weight lol
> probably from all the sweating and her body is on overdrive



Molly is one I know nothing about...I just googled and read a bit. It seems one would not look as healthy...no?


----------



## AEGIS

twinkle.tink said:


> Molly is one I know nothing about...I just googled and read a bit. It seems one would not look as healthy...no?



hmm they typically look fine. i also don't know ppl who use it every day. they usually take it on the weekends and/or when they go to raves


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's possible she's not abusing drugs at all, lol!




Is using and abusing the same? Real question.


----------



## Swanky

Not IMO.  
IMO, someone who is legit prescribed Adderall for ADHD/ADD, *for example*, and uses it M-F to concentrate on work or school is different than someone who gets the prescription without true need for it and uses it daily to lose weight.  Just an example.


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's possible she's not abusing drugs at all, lol!



 Oh Swanky... Just let em' go. (but I agree with you)


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's possible she's not abusing drugs at all, lol!



I can see her popping prescription pills but she doesn't strike me as the type of person to do recreational drugs. Can you really see her snorting coke in the club bathroom? I just can't picture it.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> I can see her popping prescription pills but she doesn't strike me as the type of person to do recreational drugs.* Can you really see her snorting coke in the club bathroom?* I just can't picture it.





and those are the very people that get away with it!!   by the time people put it all together they already have burned a hole in their septum!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not IMO.
> IMO, someone who is legit prescribed Adderall for ADHD/ADD, *for example*, and uses it M-F to concentrate on work or school is different than someone who gets the prescription without true need for it and uses it daily to lose weight.  Just an example.



I'm on prescription Adderall for ADD, been on some type of ADD meds for years. It did keep my weight in check (maintained, no loss) until around 30, now it doesn't help me lose weight at all! I only use mine M-F. The half life of Adderall is pretty short so even the XR doesn't last all day. At least not for anyone I know. Now Vyvanse is newer and did help me lose a few pounds, nothing drastic but the aggression when coming down at night was UNREAL!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's always been tiny but she's teeny weenie ATM. She needs to slow down.


----------



## Fran0421

Did you guys see her ellen interview? She seemed to imply that she hooked up with justin bieber ewww. Unless it was just to amp up ellen but it looked like she did.


----------



## Jayne1

I just assumed, as I always do, that it's Adderall.

After all, she's been barely awake for decades and didn't even have the energy to speak and now she seems quite animated and lively and very thin.  What else could it be.


----------



## berrydiva

People still take Adderall?


----------



## pursegrl12

Jayne1 said:


> I just assumed, as I always do, that it's Adderall.
> 
> After all, she's been barely awake for decades and didn't even have the energy to speak and now she seems quite animated and lively and very thin.  What else could it be.




Bingo.


----------



## White Orchid

I just watched her on Ellen.  I don't blame Scott for leaving.  The woman is so incredibly boring.  I don't know if it's the supposed drugs she's on or is she's just plain vacuous but I struggled to sit through it all.  Mind numbing is all I can say.  I ended up playing with my cat after about a minute and a half.

Positives?  Her body looks good - saggy tits 'n' all.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been an unlikely ally as he tries to regain his family's trust.

And Scott Disick showed the appreciation is mutual as he wrapped his arm around Kris Jenner as they got ready to attend a taping of Kocktails With Khloe in Los Angeles on Monday.

The dynamic duo looked like they could hardly wait to get inside and partake in what was sure to be an evening of revelry on the FYI network.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-taping-Kocktails-Khloe-LA.html#ixzz3yNIO3IzR


----------



## limom

Omg, he looks just like chicken little.


----------



## sabrunka

Tyga is SO friggin nasty.  I already said this on TMZ's fb post, but Tyga looks exactly like Moe from the Simpsons.  His mouth is so long- horizontally I mean.


----------



## BabyK

limom said:


> omg, he looks just like chicken little.




lmao!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow Scott looks very handsome


----------



## Jikena

sabrunka said:


> Tyga is SO friggin nasty.  I already said this on TMZ's fb post, but Tyga looks exactly like Moe from the Simpsons.  His mouth is so long- horizontally I mean.



Yeah he really is. His new hairstyle just enhances his weird face lol.


----------



## redney

His head is noticeably small.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's always been tiny but she's teeny weenie ATM. *She needs to slow down.*






what does she do???


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bag-princess said:


> what does she do???



Well, unlike Khloe it's pretty evident that Kourt does workout and that's why she keeps getting smaller and smaller.  She's getting a bit too thin, IMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has always been regarded as the most boring of the Kardashian sisters.

But Kourtney sexed up her image by combining a racy collar with a plunging neckline as she attended a taping of Kocktails With Khloe in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The saucy stunner looked in fine form indeed as she flaunted her wares in a see-through top while heading into the studio, which was packed to the rafters with showbiz names.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nds-Kocktails-Khloe-taping.html#ixzz3yVuITRg7


----------



## berrydiva

Kim's nose though.


----------



## dr.pepper

Whyyy does Khloe wear that hat?

I hate seeing people treat it as a novelty for street cred. Grow up honestly.


----------



## avalonandon

Sasha2012 said:


> She has been an unlikely ally as he tries to regain his family's trust.
> 
> And Scott Disick showed the appreciation is mutual as he wrapped his arm around Kris Jenner as they got ready to attend a taping of Kocktails With Khloe in Los Angeles on Monday.
> 
> The dynamic duo looked like they could hardly wait to get inside and partake in what was sure to be an evening of revelry on the FYI network.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-taping-Kocktails-Khloe-LA.html#ixzz3yNIO3IzR



Tyga looks like Beetlejuice now


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kim has had these same braids since her baby was born,doesn't she wash her hair? Or if she does, it must be so time consuming to get it redone all the done.


----------



## qudz104

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kim has had these same braids since her baby was born,doesn't she wash her hair? Or if she does, it must be so time consuming to get it redone all the done.




That would be sooo gross!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

qudz104 said:


> That would be sooo gross!



I know!


----------



## Swanky

She's in great shape, not too thin IMO.  She's tiny but still looks healthy to me.


*Girls' night out! Kourtney Kardashian opts for a seriously sexy look  as she goes braless in low-cut sheer lace top for dinner with pals*

 She's worked hard on her stunning figure, and she's not afraid to show it off.
And Kourtney Kardashian  truly wowed as she stepped out for the evening with a friend in West  Hollywood on Wednesday, rocking an ensemble that made the most of her  pert assets.
The  36-year-old looked sensational in a plunging lace and almost entirely  sheer burgundy top as she and her pretty pal went to celebrity hotspot  Craig's restaurant.






    Kourtney Kardashian looked  undeniably sensational as she stepped out for a girls' night at Craig's  in West Hollywood on Wednesday

The  petite beauty showed off her decolletage in the sexy blouse, with which  she went without a bra and which also revealed her toned, taut abs  underneath the transparent fabric.





The 36-year-old revealed a fair amount of her ample chest in a racy low-cut and almost entirely sheer blouse





She clung to her pretty  pal's arm as they left the restaurant, Kourtney showing off her petite,  tight curves in the burgundy blouse and high-waisted wide-legged  trousers





  Kourtney looked good enough to eat as she headed out for dinner, hours  after attending a taping for her sister's TV show Kocktails With Khloe









The images showed the reality TV star posing in front of a white  background as she showed off her ample chest and smooth skin

She  even blushed as she unconvincingly attempted to deny it during an  appearance on The Ellen DeGeneres Show earlier in the week.
Kourtney and Scott split last summer after photos emerged of him canoodling with stylist Chloé Bartoli in Monaco. 
It  brought to an end a nine-year relationship that has spawned three  children - Mason, six, Penelope, three, and 13-month-old Reign. 
No doubt she would be expanding on comments she made on The Ellen DeGeneres Show about her relationship with her ex.
When  Ellen asked the star about how things were going with her man she  replied: 'Well, we're not together, I feel like every day is different.




Kourtney combined a  racy choker with a plunging neckline as she attended a Kocktails With  Khloe taping in Los Angeles earlier on Wednesday







Kourtney also showcased her physique in wide-leg trousers, teamed with sky high heels


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cut-sheer-lace-dinner-pals.html#ixzz3yYIlzDI1
​


----------



## starsandbucks

I think Kim just wears pretty simple French or Dutch braids. On long hair that wouldn't take more than 10 minutes or so. I loooove playing around with braiding people's hair and do my own a lot. A lot of the styles look more complicated or time-intensive than they really are. I wonder if Kim keeps showing up in braids because North likes it? A mommy/daughter thing? (I know, I know...I'm reaching.)

Editing to add: I think Kourtney looks great in those photos above. I'm not in love with the velvet choker look but she looks good!


----------



## redney

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kim has had these same braids since her baby was born,doesn't she wash her hair? Or if she does, it must be so time consuming to get it redone all the done.



It's not like she's doing her own hair. As for time consuming, she's got all the time throughout the day. It's not like she's got anything else to do. We all know she's got an army of nannies to take care of her kids.


----------



## sabrunka

Kourt looks amazing!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great! That last outfit is cute, I really like that I.D. Sarrieri lace bodysuit.


----------



## Fran0421

I love the whole choker trend! I think kourtney looks great but she shouldn't go skinnier than that!


----------



## bagsforme

Did she get her implants out?  They look so much smaller.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She used to look the freshest and youngest out of her sisters but man times have changed


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She used to look the freshest and youngest out of her sisters but man times have changed





yea she has that "rode hard and put up wet" kind of look now! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> yea she has that "rode hard and put up wet" kind of look now!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



That is the Bieber effect.


----------



## redney

limom said:


> That is the Bieber effect.



EEEAUWWW.

Well, we finally found someone who destroys women in his wake, just as the Ks destroy men.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> That is the Bieber effect.








yea he even made her forget she left half her weave behind somewhere!!!  he has been seriously underestimated!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> yea he even made her forget she left half her weave behind somewhere!!!  he has been seriously underestimated!




the walk of shame that was widely announced so the paps could get their pics and kourtney could go from boooooring to MILF and kourtney the kougar


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> the walk of shame that was widely announced so the paps could get their pics and *kourtney could go from boooooring to MILF and kourtney the kougar[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> oh those K's and their high goals!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney and Khloé Kardashian donned black outfits and matching thigh-high suede boots at West Hollywood hotspot The Nice Guy on Friday night.

The Keeping Up with the Kardashians siblings partied alongside an entourage of gal pals, which may or may not have included Khloe's ex-boyfriend French Montana.

The 31-year-old reality star has been rocking the same plaited hairstyle since Wednesday and flashed her bra with the daring ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Hollywood-hotspot-Nice-Guy.html#ixzz3ykLEBoQu


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney and Khloé Kardashian donned black outfits and matching thigh-high suede boots at West Hollywood hotspot The Nice Guy on Friday night.
> 
> The Keeping Up with the Kardashians siblings partied alongside an entourage of gal pals, which may or may not have included Khloe's ex-boyfriend French Montana.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star has been rocking the same plaited hairstyle since Wednesday and flashed her bra with the daring ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Hollywood-hotspot-Nice-Guy.html#ixzz3ykLEBoQu



Looks like walking is hard for Kourtney!  &#128514;


----------



## bag-princess

Hobbsy said:


> Looks like walking is hard for Kourtney!  &#128514;





i was just thinking the same thing!   she is holding on to the wall and corey is holding on to her!


----------



## White Orchid

Oh yeah, Corey is definitely straight lol.



Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney and Khloé Kardashian donned black outfits and matching thigh-high suede boots at West Hollywood hotspot The Nice Guy on Friday night.
> 
> The Keeping Up with the Kardashians siblings partied alongside an entourage of gal pals, which may or may not have included Khloe's ex-boyfriend French Montana.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star has been rocking the same plaited hairstyle since Wednesday and flashed her bra with the daring ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Hollywood-hotspot-Nice-Guy.html#ixzz3ykLEBoQu


----------



## nastasja

The upper cheek filler has made her face look alien.


----------



## lovemysavior

Was Kris there too or Corey is just being a kreeper? I side eye him always trying to be "security " for Kourtney. I mean they pay staff to do that no?


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think he was a road manager/security person for Beiber.  Assisting the [del] lit[/Del] slow one might be in his kontract. 









Pants or sweats are....velvet ish? 




Contact music credit


----------



## pukasonqo

so what is the kougar up to these days?


----------



## limom

lovemysavior said:


> Was Kris there too or Corey is just being a kreeper? I side eye him always trying to be "security " for Kourtney. I mean they pay staff to do that no?



Well, he is staff


----------



## Flawn08

Tyga is disgusting. Kylie can do better.. well.. anyone is better than tyga actually. Ew


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney and Khloé Kardashian share the March cover of Architectural Digest, which features their neighboring mansions.

The Keeping Up with the Kardashians siblings' homes - decorated by Martyn Lawrence Bullard - are both located in the posh gated community called The Oaks of Calabasas.

'Khloés place is glamorous, which suits her style,' the 36-year-old single mother told the mag.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bouring-Calabasas-mansions.html#ixzz3z2QAEzQi


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Damn, they've even invaded Architectural Digest &#128530;


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Damn, they've even invaded Architectural Digest &#128530;



I don't mind...I like seeing celeb/fancy folk homes.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> I don't mind...I like seeing celeb/fancy folk homes.



Oh I do too, but even when you try to look the other way they're still there.


----------



## Lola69

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney and Khloé Kardashian share the March cover of Architectural Digest, which features their neighboring mansions.
> 
> 
> 
> The Keeping Up with the Kardashians siblings' homes - decorated by Martyn Lawrence Bullard - are both located in the posh gated community called The Oaks of Calabasas.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Khloés place is glamorous, which suits her style,' the 36-year-old single mother told the mag.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bouring-Calabasas-mansions.html#ixzz3z2QAEzQi




Love!!


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Oh I do too, but even when you try to look the other way they're still there.



I liken them to roaches...where's there is one, there's more to follow and they're survivors. lol


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lol, yep.


----------



## lizmil

Roaches, lol


----------



## Pursejoy9

A television in the kid's playroom. nice parenting.


----------



## bag-princess

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Damn, they've even invaded Architectural Digest &#128530;




is nothing sacred as my grandmother used to say!!! 





Pursejoy9 said:


> A television in the kid's playroom. nice parenting.






i don't mind it.  some days you just can't take another epi of spongebob!   or lawd those rabbids!!! WTF are they talking about?????


----------



## Chloe_chick999

bag-princess said:


> is nothing sacred as my grandmother used to say!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This!


----------



## berrydiva

Pursejoy9 said:


> A television in the kid's playroom. nice parenting.



What's wrong with a TV in the kids' playroom? It's not their bedroom plus how many episodes of Shimmer and Shine can be watched before you want to bash your head in?


----------



## TC1

Pursejoy9 said:


> A television in the kid's playroom. nice parenting.


 
I take it you've never had to sacrifice your living room TV for Frozen for the 4000th time?


----------



## Swanky

A tv in a kids playroom doesn't mean it's on all the time. And I think it's better than the bedroom


----------



## FreeSpirit71

TC1 said:


> I take it you've never had to sacrifice your living room TV for Frozen for the 4000th time?



Or The Lego Movie (I have two boys). The need is real. As long as parents exercise control it's not a problem.


----------



## Pursejoy9

My personal opinion is that a TV is inappropriate in a play space. I never said kids shouldn't watch TV or watch it someplace else. And I am not talking about an average persons house where one might have limited space and need to do multiple things in one room. I am talking about what is obviously a dedicate space for playing in a very large mansion. I think if you have the space, it's nice to have a TV free Zone.


----------



## Pursejoy9

And the TV was on in the photo in AD which is why I noticed it in the first place. But whatever. It's my opinion. To each his own.


----------



## guccimamma

Pursejoy9 said:


> A television in the kid's playroom. *nice parenting*.



well,  i stand up and raise my hand as a bad parent.

playroom: yes
kids bedroom: no


----------



## Pursejoy9

People get over yourselves! I wasn't talking about you! It's not called the posters thread it's called the kourtney thread.


----------



## scarlet555

Okay...


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I take it you've never had to sacrifice your living room TV for Frozen for the 4000th time?





 no girls here thank goodness but i can imagine! i have friends that have had to go through it.  like i said - those Rabbids drive me crazy.  of course the tv is on in the photo shoot because it is all staged as usual.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sasha2012

He was named to rule.

And the son of reality TV royalty, Reign Disick, is certainly the king of his mother Kourtney Kardashian's heart.

The 36-year-old was spotted doting on her one-year-old boy while running errands in Beverly Hills on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eign-dotes-running-errands.html#ixzz3zFjpYZYP


----------



## VickyB

Flawn08 said:


> Tyga is disgusting. Kylie can do better.. well.. anyone is better than tyga actually. Ew



I doubt she could do much better. Men of substance wouldn't  touch the K women w/ a ten foot pole.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Knee high to a grasshopper


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Knee high to a grasshopper



Tiny!


----------



## White Orchid

I'm surprised she doesn't need a step ladder.


----------



## limom

This baby is the cuter of his siblings so far, IMO.


----------



## White Orchid

limom said:


> This baby is the cuter of his siblings so far, IMO.



I agree.  Now watch us get flamed for it, lol.


----------



## guccimamma

VickyB said:


> I doubt she could do much better. Men of substance wouldn't  touch the K women w/ a ten foot pole.



i'm sure she could get an athlete, she's not all krusty like khloe (yet). she's still got a couple decent years.


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> I doubt she could do much better. Men of substance wouldn't  touch the K women w/ a ten foot pole.




ITA!!  





guccimamma said:


> *i'm sure she could get an athlete*, she's not all krusty like khloe (yet). she's still got a couple decent years.




i doubt that!  he would have to have lived under a rock! 




Encore Hermes said:


> Knee high to a grasshopper





  i always say "knee high to a garden gnome" 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt that!  he would have to have lived under a rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always say "knee high to a garden gnome"
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


If khloe can get with James, Evelyn Lozada get with her low IQ baseball player, I am  pretty sure she can find one too.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> If khloe can get with James, Evelyn Lozada get with her low IQ baseball player, I am  pretty sure she can find one too.





Slow talking Kourtney?? LMAO


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> Slow talking Kourtney?? LMAO



Girl, you know athletes are not interested in deep conversations!


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Girl, you know athletes are not interested in deep conversations!





LMAO I know you are right but I just have the hardest time imagining it.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> LMAO I know you are right but I just have the hardest time imagining it.



Frankly, I still think Kourt would rather get with a Martina Navratilova.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Frankly, I still think Kourt would rather get with a Martina Navratilova.






http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

I wonder if that car is lifted a little? She's reportedly 5' tall, I'm only 5'2" and the proportion seems off to me.  So I wonder if it's been lifted a bit?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wonder if that car is lifted a little? She's reportedly 5' tall, I'm only 5'2" and the proportion seems off to me.  So I wonder if it's been lifted a bit?




I know they say 5' but I think she is under 5' and Kim closer to 5' than 5'3




Celebritycarblog





Zimbio


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> I know they say 5' but I think she is under 5' and Kim closer to 5' than 5'3
> cdn.celebritycarsblog.com/wp-content/uploads/Kourtney-Kardashian-Chevy-Suburban.jpg
> Celebritycarblog
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Kourtney+Kardashian+friend+Jonathan+Cheban+82s6kxZnP94l.jpg
> Zimbio



ITA! She is under 5'.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wonder if that car is lifted a little? She's reportedly 5' tall, I'm only 5'2" and the proportion seems off to me.  So I wonder if it's been lifted a bit?



Those wheels look like they're 26" lifting the car off the ground more.


----------



## Flawn08

VickyB said:


> I doubt she could do much better. Men of substance wouldn't  touch the K women w/ a ten foot pole.



Well at least she can pick lowly men with better looking teeth *.*


----------



## guccimamma

limom said:


> If khloe can get with James, Evelyn Lozada get with her low IQ baseball player, I am  pretty sure she can find one too.



when i said (could land) an athlete, i was talking about the young one....kylie. 

i don't think the old one with the 3 kids is going to manage an athlete. she needs another barely-sober guy that she can boss around.


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> when i said (could land) an athlete, i was talking about the young one....kylie.
> 
> i don't think the old one with the 3 kids is going to manage an athlete. she needs another barely-sober guy that she can boss around.



LOL! The young one, the old one - genius!  Yes, Koutney will only consider somebody she can push around and that is barely sober - the barely sober part tho is the only way a guy could suffer through being with her and the rest of her klan.


----------



## Sasha2012

The famous family has amassed in force for New York Fashion Week where Kanye West will be showing off his season three collection.

Kourtney Kardashian and Kylie Jenner set themselves apart from the rest in a styled up Instagram posted on Wednesday, a day ahead of their brother-in-law's big event.

While 36-year-old Kourtney displayed a model pose in a thick furry fringe beige jacket boasting black-and-white stripes, Kylie went with a soft coat the colour of cafe au lait.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-furry-coats-step-New-York.html#ixzz3zpm5DEHx


----------



## Oruka

Who is the maker of the thigh high boots?


----------



## Lounorada

Oruka said:


> Who is the maker of the thigh high boots?



Which ones? 
The velvet ones are Aquazzura
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/velvet-over-the-knee-boots.html

The suede ones (in instagram pic) are Stuart Weitzman 'The Highland Boot'
http://www.stuartweitzman.com/produ...31&amp;DepartmentGroupId=1&amp;ColMatID=16125


----------



## guccimamma

does kylie ever look up?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, Cait and Kylie sure look surprised!


----------



## pixiejenna

guccimamma said:


> does kylie ever look up?



No her best angle for pictures is anything at a angle. It's best she not look directly into the camera, otherwise their photoshop peeps have to do double time to make her look human.


----------



## limom

I give credit to khourtney for not bringing her three kids to the Kanye show.
The pressure from PMK, the big bish Kum and crazy Ye must have been intense, yet they were nowhere to be seen.
Good for her. She even took care of north during the show.


----------



## Sasha2012

She wowed in a beaded white see through dress while supporting Kanye West at his Yeezy 3 fashion show.

But it was back to black on Friday for Kourtney Kardashian, when she was seen leaving her hotel in the Big Apple.

The reality star wasn't too posh to push as she wheeled her luggage along, wearing a voluminous coat strolling along the sidewalk.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-dons-winter-coat-shades.html#ixzz400zj5vj4


----------



## bag-princess

#1 - it was not a dress

and 


#2 - none of them "wowed" in that beaded crap!!


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> I give credit to khourtney for not bringing her three kids to the Kanye show.
> The pressure from PMK, the big bish Kum and crazy Ye must have been intense, yet they were nowhere to be seen.
> Good for her. She even took care of north during the show.



Her punishment was wearing a see though beaded jumper. She was walking around half naked and sat on beads for 1 hour+ and as a added bonus she had to take care of north because it's not like her own mom will do it. Kourtney paid the price for not dragging her kids to the freak show. Also I'd think Kimbo wouldn't want Kourts kids there they might take away attention from her kid lol. I could see them doing something cute and everyone would focus on that and not her/yeazus's "show".


----------



## Oruka

Yes, thanks for Kendall and Kourt North was looked after. It appears that Kim was doing everything except paying attention to her toddler child.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> Her punishment was wearing a see though beaded jumper. She was walking around half naked and sat on beads for 1 hour+ and as a added bonus she had to take care of north because it's not like her own mom will do it. Kourtney paid the price for not dragging her kids to the freak show. Also I'd think Kimbo wouldn't want Kourts kids there they might take away attention from her kid lol. I could see them doing something cute and everyone would focus on that and not her/yeazus's "show".




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] sitting on those beads must be painful.


----------



## ebonyone

There is video of Kim dancing with Nori so she didn't ignore her at all. Aunts who love their nieces take care of them whether mom is there or not Nori probably had every one of her relatives attention.


----------



## limom

ebonyone said:


> There is video of Kim dancing with Nori so she didn't ignore her at all. Aunts who love their nieces take care of them whether mom is there or not Nori probably had every one of her relatives attention.



Where is the video at?


----------



## Oryx816

That beaded dress had to be excruciating to sit in.


----------



## bag-princess

ebonyone said:


> *There is video of Kim dancing with Nori* so she didn't ignore her at all. Aunts who love their nieces take care of them whether mom is there or not Nori probably had every one of her relatives attention.





well yea.  she loves to play the loving doting mother for the camera and all to see.


----------



## limom

Oryx816 said:


> That beaded dress had to be excruciating to sit in.



Pfff,  not for the kardashian, remember they have built in butt cushions.


----------



## Oryx816

limom said:


> Pfff,  not for the kardashian, remember they have built in butt cushions.




 True!  She probably didn't feel a thing!


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> Pfff,  not for the kardashian, remember they have built in butt cushions.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You're right.


----------



## Sasha2012

They never let the family down when it comes to their party attire.

And Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian did their famous relatives proud in elegant yet seriously sexy ensemble as they stepped out for Justin Bieber's private post-Grammys party at The Nice Guy on Monday night.

Arriving at the Hollywood venue after the music ceremony had wound down, the stunning reality TV sisters looked to be indulging in a bit of friendly competition over who could show off the most amount of cleavage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tin-Bieber-s-Grammys-party.html#ixzz40MrkNW1o


----------



## bag-princess

"they look like tramps" as my grandmother used to say!!


----------



## tweegy

Kourt looks like she's following a smell


----------



## pukasonqo

kougar kourt needs a stylist, doing kinky lace morticia is not doing her any favours
she does have a good figure


----------



## GoGlam

She's looking terrible.


----------



## Lounorada

That outfit makes her look pregnant.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Looks like she (Kourtney) wants to retire. Probably took a couple pics and sat in the corner waiting it out.


----------



## White Orchid

Her face looks terrible nowadays and the weight loss makes her nose look bigger too.


----------



## Bag Fetish

pukasonqo said:


> kougar kourt needs a stylist, doing kinky lace morticia is not doing her any favours
> she does have a good figure



She looks bad never mind not comfortable in that outfit at all. 
She is probably wondering wtf am I wearing!!


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> kougar kourt needs a stylist, doing kinky lace morticia is not doing her any favours
> she does have a good figure




This.  Her body looks good but I am tired of seeing her undergarments every day.  Lacks mystery....


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> This.  Her body looks good but I am tired of seeing her undergarments every day.  Lacks mystery....




i imagine she has to put the goods on display or there won't be any takers...


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> i imagine she has to put the goods on display or there won't be any takers...




True.  A bit of advertising is one thing, but she is like a fishmonger at a seaside market.

The face doesn't help either.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She looks so old these days


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> True.  A bit of advertising is one thing, but she is like a fishmonger at a seaside market.
> 
> The face doesn't help either.




especially when she has fierce kompetition in koko!


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> especially when she has fierce kompetition in koko!




Ah yes, Khlogre does have an edge...she is the domestic goddess of the family.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> "they look like tramps" as my grandmother used to say!!







tweegy said:


> Kourt looks like she's following a smell







pukasonqo said:


> kougar kourt needs a stylist, doing kinky lace morticia is not doing her any favours
> she does have a good figure







Oryx816 said:


> True.  A bit of advertising is one thing, but she is like a fishmonger at a seaside market.
> 
> The face doesn't help either.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm done.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian is pushing herself in her workouts.

The reality star showed off the results of her dedicated fitness regime in two bathroom selfies after another intense workout on Wednesday.

'Don has been gone for 10 days but he is back! He almost made me throw up,' she wrote, referring to trainer Don Brooks, and adding 'Love those kind of workouts.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orts-bra-pushing-threw-gym.html#ixzz40T0ZvOAi


----------



## pukasonqo

saint yeezy, not only he brought back lazarus, sorry, lamlam now he is also working mirakles at the gym!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her former partner was surely nursing a sore head after partying until 5am with a mystery blonde.

But it was business as usual for Kourtney Kardashian, as the devoted mother spent the day with her children.

Hours after Scott Disick finally retired to bed, his ex was seen with their youngest children Penelope, and Reign.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ick-s-5am-benders-continue.html#ixzz40aGkixNP


----------



## bag-princess

oh we see you dailmail!  


"as the devoted mother spent the day with her children."

"Hours after Scott Disick finally retired to bed"




we have seen kourt creeping out of a hotel room with half her weave left behind in the wee hours or the morning,too!    as someone said - she may not be as bad as scott but she is no Mother Theresa either!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Devoted = drags her kids in front of the paps again.........


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> Her former partner was surely nursing a sore head after partying until 5am with a mystery blonde.
> 
> But it was business as usual for Kourtney Kardashian, as the devoted mother spent the day with her children.
> 
> Hours after Scott Disick finally retired to bed, his ex was seen with their youngest children Penelope, and Reign.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ick-s-5am-benders-continue.html#ixzz40aGkixNP



Go Penelope. She is really rocking that cross body purse. I love Penelope. She's just a cutie.


----------



## HULAHO

White Orchid said:


> Her face looks terrible nowadays and the weight loss makes her nose look bigger too.


 


Never thought she was attractive, looks like an monkey that smells.


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> saint yeezy, not only he brought back lazarus, sorry, lamlam now he is also working mirakles at the gym!












Encore Hermes said:


> Devoted = drags her kids in front of the paps again.........





THIShttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

uhpharm01 said:


> Go Penelope. She is really rocking that cross body purse. I love Penelope. She's just a cutie.



+1. Her little outfit is so stinking cute!


----------



## limom

Encore Hermes said:


> Devoted = drags her kids in front of the paps again.........


in other news, the sky is blue
I wonder if her kids and Kim's get the same rate.


----------



## starrysky

I thought they all lived in a gated community? How did the paps get so close.


----------



## HandbagAngel

^ Those paps are on their payroll.  Actions are all staged.


----------



## SouthTampa

berrydiva said:


> +1. Her little outfit is so stinking cute!


For a second I thought she had a Chanel handbag!


----------



## starrysky

It's crazy, the shot looks like it was taken 2 feet from her right on the driveway.



HandbagAngel said:


> ^ Those paps are on their payroll.  Actions are all staged.


----------



## zen1965

Alas, Penny is starting to look like North cloth-wise.


----------



## canismajor

handbagangel said:


> ^ those paps are on their payroll.  Actions are all staged.


+1


----------



## Sasha2012

Earlier this week her estranged partner Scott Disick was seen stumbling out of a New York City house party at 5am.

But on Friday Kourtney Kardashian demonstrated that her kids most definitely have a stable and loving home life as her son Mason, 6, and daughter Penelope, 3, followed her through Los Angeles like devoted little ducklings.

The 36-year-old teamed black leather trousers with a retro denim jacket - a rock-star look that made motherhood look oh-so-chic.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...spends-time-Mason-Penelope.html#ixzz40mMMY76r


----------



## Oryx816

What is with Scott's lumbersexual look?  It, and the partying, age him terribly.  He looks rough.  And I won't even address the fur.  I never thought I would long for the days of "Lord" Disick with his smoking slippers.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg I'm so over daddy disick efs up an momma K parading the kids around the next day. Look at me being a devoted mom to my kids give me a pat on the back. *vomits* Gets a new SL Kourtney this one has been stale for quite some time.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg I'm so over daddy disick efs up an momma K parading the kids around the next day. Look at me being a devoted mom to my kids give me a pat on the back. *vomits* Gets a new SL Kourtney this one has been stale for quite some time.




ICAM they have run this one into the ground! But what else does she have going on!


----------



## limom

Did the k manage to buy a warehouse full of vintage mangy furs?????


----------



## Lola69

These people do nothing to help the environment with those stupid fur coats.


----------



## Oryx816

Lola69 said:


> These people do nothing to help the environment with those stupid fur coats.




They do nothing for humanity by breathing either.


----------



## LavenderIce

Oryx816 said:


> They do nothing for humanity by breathing either.



:lolots:


----------



## tweegy

Sooo I thought Chris brown was his sober buddy [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

Oryx816 said:


> They do nothing for humanity by breathing either.


Or breeding either for that matter 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lola69

Oryx816 said:


> They do nothing for humanity by breathing either.




Lmao


----------



## Jikena

Kourtney said on KUWTK "I'm so glad I don't have pets" (to Kylie, when she saw her dogs)

Yeah ikr, where did your cat disappear to ?? Pff this family and pets....


----------



## White Orchid

Jikena said:


> Kourtney said on KUWTK "I'm so glad I don't have pets" (to Kylie, when she was her dogs)....


And on behalf of all pet owners, I say thank you.


----------



## tweegy

Jikena said:


> Kourtney said on KUWTK "I'm so glad I don't have pets" (to Kylie, when she saw her dogs)
> 
> Yeah ikr, where did your cat disappear to ?? Pff this family and pets....



Was now going to ask.. Didn't she have a cat??


----------



## Jikena

tweegy said:


> Was now going to ask.. Didn't she have a cat??



Yup and one day POUF no more cat. Like every other animal this family has had.


----------



## tweegy

Jikena said:


> Yup and one day POUF no more cat. Like every other animal this family has had.




[emoji22]Mercy...


----------



## pittcat

Jikena said:


> Kourtney said on KUWTK "I'm so glad I don't have pets" (to Kylie, when she saw her dogs)
> 
> Yeah ikr, where did your cat disappear to ?? Pff this family and pets....




Ughh seriously! I'm pretty sure her cat was a Bengal which can be pretty close to being a wild animal and needs to be exercised pretty much like a dog and trained, so I have a feeling they didn't do that and it got to be too much for them. Hopefully they gave it to someone who knew what they were doing!


----------



## sabrunka

Jikena said:


> Yup and one day POUF no more cat. Like every other animal this family has had.



Kylie still has her dogs and I think she really loves them.  She always posts snaps with them and they seem happy and cared for!


----------



## Jikena

sabrunka said:


> Kylie still has her dogs and I think she really loves them.  She always posts snaps with them and they seem happy and cared for!



Yeah I know, Kylie seems to be the only one to care for her animals in this family


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian was showing off her body as she stepped out in Beverly Hills on Thursday.

The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star made sure to give a peek of her toned midsection in a crop top as she took daughter Penelope to a dance class while also carrying son Reign.

This sighting comes just after the E! darling was 'flirtatious all night' with ex Scott Disick as they partied with Kanye West and Chris Brown at 1OAK on Tuesday, according to People.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ms-flirting-ex-Disick-club.html#ixzz41FI0972I


----------



## stylemepretty

Is that Korey?


----------



## berrydiva

Why is she always with Korey?


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> Why is she always with Korey?


Cos chicks like chillin' together


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Cos chicks like chillin' together


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> Why is she always with Korey?




Because when she is carrying Rein she needs someone to carry her purse?


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> Because when she is carrying Rein she needs someone to carry her purse?



I can't stand you guys


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> I can't stand you guys


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Cos chicks like chillin' together




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> Because when she is carrying Rein she needs someone to carry her purse?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] that's his official job, bag karrier for the Kardashians. It's probably in his job description.


----------



## NYCBelle

White Orchid said:


> Cos chicks like chillin' together


----------



## NYCBelle

I'm sure Kim is kicking herself for all the work she had done to her body. She would be just like Kourt if she didn't inflate herself.


----------



## guccimamma

at least his sweatpants are being worn in the appropriate environment.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Cos chicks like chillin' together





Oryx816 said:


> Because when she is carrying Rein she needs someone to carry her purse?


----------



## Ladybug09

white orchid said:


> cos chicks like chillin' together


lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner posted an Instagram photo with sister Kourtney and old pal Adrienne Bailon on Sunday.

It's a surprise to see them all together because the E! family has not been close to Bailon since she split from Rob Kardashian in 2009.

The caption read: 'cause we are sistersss,' which is a reference to a song from Bailon's former girl group, the Cheetah Girls.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rienne-Bailon-Kylie-Jenner.html#ixzz41V2QxGB7


----------



## uhpharm01

stylemepretty said:


> is that korey?



+1


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> why is she always with korey?



+1


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian was showing off her body as she stepped out in Beverly Hills on Thursday.
> 
> The 36-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star made sure to give a peek of her toned midsection in a crop top as she took daughter Penelope to a dance class while also carrying son Reign.
> 
> This sighting comes just after the E! darling was 'flirtatious all night' with ex Scott Disick as they partied with Kanye West and Chris Brown at 1OAK on Tuesday, according to People.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ms-flirting-ex-Disick-club.html#ixzz41FI0972I



Work it little Ms. Penelope. work it.


----------



## pukasonqo

is it wrong that i think miss p is more stylish than kougar kourtney?


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> is it wrong that i think miss p is more stylish than kougar kourtney?





neither wrong or inaccurate!:giggles:


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> neither wrong or inaccurate!:giggles:




thank you!
kougar kourtney better up her game, miss p is leaving her behind in the fashion stakes!


----------



## Oryx816

Kourtney is in "display" mode, being stylish is not on her mind now that she is on the prowl.


----------



## lovely

Oh gosh, are they with Adrienne to retaliate at Rob's choice of "girlfriend" Black Chyna? I can't handle these people. Their family is like a bunch of 7th grade girls.


----------



## redney

lovely said:


> Their family is like a bunch of 7th grade girls.



That's their maturity age.


----------



## bag-princess

lovely said:


> *Oh gosh, are they with Adrienne to retaliate at Rob's choice of "girlfriend" Black Chyna? *I can't handle these people. Their family is like a bunch of 7th grade girls.





that is their mentallity! 






redney said:


> That's their maturity age.


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems like the cold never bothered Penelope Disick anyway.

The three-year-old youngster looked adorable as she wore a shimmering costume of Disney's Elsa on her latest family outing.

Her mother Kourtney Kardashian and older brother Mason, six, all were spotted leaving the Toys R Us in Calabasas as they picked up a few playthings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-big-brother-Mason.html#ixzz41fo1Itkn


----------



## pursegrl12

Why do you need a nanny for two kids? Is it really that hard to handle them inside a store by yourself!?


----------



## redney

Love P's braids and Elsa dress!


----------



## pukasonqo

miss p wants to hold hands with her nanny! 
i think the nanny was meant to be invisible but the pap got her on shot with the kids
i know kougar kourtney looks good but can she give a rest to the booties/shorts combo?


----------



## Lola69

pursegrl12 said:


> Why do you need a nanny for two kids? Is it really that hard to handle them inside a store by yourself!?




If I could afford a nanny I would totally get the help. It's so much easier to have extra hands. One has to go potty, the other one wants to look at toys, maybe one wants a snack the list goes on. It's very helpful.


----------



## bag-princess

pursegrl12 said:


> Why do you need a nanny for two kids? Is it really that hard to handle them inside a store by yourself!?




so she can keep her mind on the really important things - like the perfect pap shot!
we have seen what happens to poor penny when her mother doesn't have the time to hold her hand - bam right into a door!   women do it all the time with no nanny help with more kids than her.  it's laziness!


----------



## Swanky

If your nanny is salaried why not bring her?
When my twins were small I'd take my nanny with us on the days she worked because every extra adult is better than less adults IMO.


----------



## tweegy

Yeh, I agree swanky. If I can more than afford a nanny I don't see what's the issue with bringing her. 

Doesn't reflect on parenting imo


----------



## pursegrl12

Lola69 said:


> If I could afford a nanny I would totally get the help. It's so much easier to have extra hands. One has to go potty, the other one wants to look at toys, maybe one wants a snack the list goes on. It's very helpful.



how about teach your kids to wait for things and have patience. its called self discipline. I'm busy doing something, you're going to have to wait while I tend to the other. i couldnt imagine what she would do if she worked full time and had to get 2-3 kids out the door every morning and get them all to school before heading to work! she'd have a meltdown


----------



## tweegy

pursegrl12 said:


> how about teach your kids to wait for things and have patience. its called self discipline. I'm busy doing something, you're going to have to wait while I tend to the other. i couldnt imagine what she would do if she worked full time and had to get 2-3 kids out the door every morning and get them all to school before heading to work! she'd have a meltdown




You gonna teach a 2yr old on patience while in front tons of cameras and paps??


----------



## pursegrl12

tweegy said:


> You gonna teach a 2yr old on patience while in front tons of cameras and paps??



yes, its called "parenting"


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> You gonna teach a 2yr old on patience while in front tons of cameras and paps??





i would hope that would be something that begins in the home.  especially if the problem is having more than one child and much to do.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't know why people have issues with other people having nannies for their children...


----------



## redney

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know why people have issues with other people having nannies for their children...



This


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian has taken extreme style to a whole new level.

The 36-year-old reality star looked slightly off the mark as she hit up the Los Angeles studio to film confessionals for Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

Kourtney was clad in a clingy black leotard which would have been nice if not for the fact that it was worn over her jeans and not under them.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ard-jeans-studio-film-show.html#ixzz41lcQJrk2


----------



## nicole0612

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> If your nanny is salaried why not bring her?
> When my twins were small I'd take my nanny with us on the days she worked because every extra adult is better than less adults IMO.




Exactly right! I only have one baby and this is still so true!


----------



## berrydiva

Is she wearing a bodysuit that isn't snapped at the gusset?


----------



## LavenderIce

berrydiva said:


> Is she wearing a bodysuit that isn't snapped at the gusset?



Gosh, I hope so.  The thought of the alternative is


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair looks really good in the last set of pics ^ she should _always_ wear her hair with a side parting.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Is she wearing a bodysuit that isn't snapped at the gusset?


At first glance I thought the same thing, but I'm pretty sure it's one of those tanks by Rick Owens with the curved hem.


----------



## Aminamina

This whole family isshaped like teletubbies


----------



## Oryx816

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> If your nanny is salaried why not bring her?
> When my twins were small I'd take my nanny with us on the days she worked because every extra adult is better than less adults IMO.




This!  I don't have a nanny but I do have a housekeeper who I sometimes bring along if I have too much going on and I need an extra set of hands.  There is nothing wrong with that.  She is an employee after all.  She loves the change in routine when she goes out and helps the family.



DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know why people have issues with other people having nannies for their children...




I grew up with a nanny, and I think the problem people may have is the fear that a child may grow up to be more attached to a nanny.  Actually, that was the case for me, but looking at it as an adult, when you have cold, distant, critical parents, a warm caring person is a comfort that anyone needs.  In the case of the Ks, a nanny is essential as they are disturbed people.

While most people can procreate many can't parent.  Because of my experience I didn't even want to have children.  I have a wonderful daughter, and no nanny, and my parenting style is to do the opposite of what my parents did, and so far, it is working out perfectly for both of us.

In short, a nanny can be a salvation to many children who may have privilege but need a loving adult in their lives to guide them and make them feel wanted in this world.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know why people have issues with other people having nannies for their children...




Exactly! 

Geez Louise....


----------



## Lola69

pursegrl12 said:


> how about teach your kids to wait for things and have patience. its called self discipline. I'm busy doing something, you're going to have to wait while I tend to the other. i couldnt imagine what she would do if she worked full time and had to get 2-3 kids out the door every morning and get them all to school before heading to work! she'd have a meltdown




Girl please. Have a seat. Do you even have kids?? I have two with special needs. It's not easy. Don't judge others on something you know nothing about.


----------



## pursegrl12

Lola69 said:


> Girl please. Have a seat. Do you even have kids?? I have two with special needs. It's not easy. Don't judge others on something you know nothing about.




Yes, I have 2 boys, 3 and 6. Work full time. Yes, it's not easy. So tell me again How I know nothing about it.


----------



## tweegy

Ok guys, is the nanny debate really necessary? 

Some folks use them others don't - can we get on with our lives (and the thread) without pages of a debate?


----------



## lil_fashionista

tweegy said:


> ok guys, is the nanny debate really necessary?
> 
> Some folks use them others don't - can we get on with our lives (and the thread) without pages of a debate?



+1


----------



## Lola69

tweegy said:


> Ok guys, is the nanny debate really necessary?
> 
> Some folks use them others don't - can we get on with our lives (and the thread) without pages of a debate?




Moving on and adding to the ignore list for sure...Not worth my time


----------



## pursegrl12

Lola69 said:


> Moving on and adding to the ignore list for sure...Not worth my time




[emoji9]


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian is being sued over a 2014 car accident that happened in Beverly Hills, but she's not letting that get in the way of her work.

The 35-year-old appeared unfazed as she met up with sister Kourtney, 36, to film their family's reality show at Blu Jam Cafe in Casabasas, California on Wednesday.

While Kim was decked out in true Yeezy 3 style including a nude bodysuit and army green jacket, Kourtney opted for modest black dress and sizzling suede boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mble-lunch-sister-Kourtney.html#ixzz41oKAqZr0


----------



## Oryx816

Of course Kim seemed unfazed.  Since when does anyone in this family care about anyone other than themselves?


----------



## GoGlam

Her extensions and side part are MUCH better than the severe middle part


----------



## queen

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian is being sued over a 2014 car accident that happened in Beverly Hills, but she's not letting that get in the way of her work.
> 
> The 35-year-old appeared unfazed as she met up with sister Kourtney, 36, to film their family's reality show at Blu Jam Cafe in Casabasas, California on Wednesday.
> 
> While Kim was decked out in true Yeezy 3 style including a nude bodysuit and army green jacket, Kourtney opted for modest black dress and sizzling suede boots.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mble-lunch-sister-Kourtney.html#ixzz41oKAqZr0


This dress cries for a white apron.


----------



## Jikena

I love this outfit


----------



## aleksandras

I think Kourt and Kim should exchange outfits. Kourtney actually has a body for that weird spandex outfit whereas Kim should try hiding her "assets" sometimes.


----------



## White Orchid

Both outfits and accessories are hideous for me.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Both outfits and accessories are hideous for me.





THIS


----------



## Lounorada

LOVE Kourtneys boots


----------



## Lounorada

GoGlam said:


> Her extensions and side part are MUCH better than the severe middle part


Agreed.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> LOVE Kourtneys boots


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


>


I do. I wouldn't buy them in that colour, but I think they are gorgeous :ninja:
The way they are styled on Kourtney though, is hideous. That dress is full on UGLY.


----------



## Swanky

I like the boots too but they need to be styled w/ skinnies or a fitted short dress IMO


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian is being sued over a 2014 car accident that happened in Beverly Hills, but she's not letting that get in the way of her work.
> 
> The 35-year-old appeared unfazed as she met up with sister Kourtney, 36, to film their family's reality show at Blu Jam Cafe in Casabasas, California on Wednesday.
> 
> While Kim was decked out in true Yeezy 3 style including a nude bodysuit and army green jacket, Kourtney opted for modest black dress and sizzling suede boots.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mble-lunch-sister-Kourtney.html#ixzz41oKAqZr0



For some reason Kourtney's dress reminds me of my old school uniform....I suddenly feel very itchy....


----------



## chowlover2

Kourt looks " Omish " in that dress. All she needs is an apron and a cap!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Aminamina said:


> This whole family isshaped like teletubbies vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/telletubbies/images/b/ba/Teletubbies_dizzy_dance.PNG/revision/latest?cb=20141202181753




Please do not insult Teletubbies! I love me Lala!


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Kourt looks " Omish " in that dress. All she needs is an apron and a cap!





she should never wear that again!


----------



## sabrunka

chowlover2 said:


> Kourt looks " Omish " in that dress. All she needs is an apron and a cap!



I think you mean Amish! I'm not one to correct people, but you may want to know just in case you say that to the wrong person and they get offended or something


----------



## pukasonqo

sabrunka said:


> I think you mean Amish! I'm not one to correct people, but you may want to know just in case you say that to the wrong person and they get offended or something




is a joke
kimbo said that PMK wears "omish" klothes so, since then, whenever any member of the brain trust wears something frumpy is is referred as "omish"
ah, kimbo the wordsmith


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> is a joke
> kimbo said that PMK wears "omish" klothes so, since then, whenever any member of the brain trust wears something frumpy is is referred as "omish"
> ah, kimbo the wordsmith






  i knew someone would correct you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

sabrunka said:


> I think you mean Amish! I'm not one to correct people, but you may want to know just in case you say that to the wrong person and they get offended or something




Girl!!! It's our joke now since Kimmy said PMK dressed like Omish when she meant Amish [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> is a joke
> kimbo said that PMK wears "omish" klothes so, since then, whenever any member of the brain trust wears something frumpy is is referred as "omish"
> ah, kimbo the wordsmith




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Aminamina

dangerouscurves said:


> Please do not insult Teletubbies! I love me Lala!


----------



## Aminamina

I actually like the dress and boots but the outfit is so not Kourtney - it's scary. I see a grown up Maison in this outfit...brrr


----------



## maddie66

Aminamina said:


> I actually like the dress and boots but the outfit is so not Kourtney - it's scary. I see a grown up Maison in this outfit...brrr




I kind of like them too -- think it would be a cool outfit on someone like Alexa Chung or Natasha Goldenberg.


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> is a joke
> kimbo said that PMK wears "omish" klothes so, since then, whenever any member of the brain trust wears something frumpy is is referred as "omish"
> ah, kimbo the wordsmith




Yes, and remember how shady Kris was in releasing the email that Kim sent to her so everyone would see how stupid she was with the misspelling?  

On the plus side, Kris did abandon that awful look.  Those Peter Pan collars were not doing her any favors!


----------



## morgan20

Kim's outfit is hideous....Is that Kanye's shirt?


----------



## Sasha2012

He's quickly become part of the family.

And Kourtney Kardashian took her mother's boyfriend Corey Gamble out to dinner at the Nice Guy in Los Angeles on Thursday night.

The 36-year-old wowed in a casual ensemble teamed with heels for the night out as she walked ahead of her 60-year-old mother's much younger other half.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-s-boyfriend-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz41wlZ0tQ1


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> He's quickly become part of the family.
> 
> And Kourtney Kardashian took her mother's boyfriend Corey Gamble out to dinner at the Nice Guy in Los Angeles on Thursday night.
> 
> The 36-year-old wowed in a casual ensemble teamed with heels for the night out as she walked ahead of her 60-year-old mother's much younger other half.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-s-boyfriend-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz41wlZ0tQ1



This is just weird to me. These two hanging out.


----------



## NYCBelle

pursegrl12 said:


> yes, its called "parenting"



Wow lol I have a two year old. It's not easy. Don't judge how people parent


----------



## NYCBelle

Kim looks good from the front but how much longer is she going to hide that behind. Wasn't it her pride and joy? One day she will appear with a smaller behind and say it was from working out so hard


----------



## Aminamina

Darn! Not only Kim, Kourtney, Kalye, Kris, Khloe...But look: both Korey and Kanye are shaped like  teletubbies, too!


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtney looks really rough in the last set of pics.


----------



## pukasonqo

Aminamina said:


> Darn! Not only Kim, Kourtney, Kalye, Kris, Khloe...But look: both Korey and Kanye are shaped like  teletubbies, too!




oh no! i just had this vision of korey as tinky winky, there goes my kiddos' childhoods


----------



## Aminamina

pukasonqo said:


> oh no! i just had this vision of korey as tinky winky, there goes my kiddos' childhoods
> View attachment 3292586


Ok, now I'm feeling like Grinch who stole Christmas :greengrin:


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> oh no! i just had this vision of korey as tinky winky, there goes my kiddos' childhoods
> View attachment 3292586



 with the purse, even!


----------



## pukasonqo

Aminamina said:


> Ok, now I'm feeling like Grinch who stole Christmas :greengrin:




they'll survive, don't worry! [emoji75]


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> with the purse, even!




and he also wears a tutu! 
i have to admit, tinky winky was our favourite teletubbie, he knew how to accessorise!


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> and he also wears a tutu!
> i have to admit, tinky winky was our favourite teletubbie, he knew how to accessorise!
> View attachment 3292697
> View attachment 3292698




 

To be fair, Tinky Winky looks like a more delightful dinner companion.


----------



## pixiejenna

Blind item saying if you want to sleep with Scott all you have to do is sign a NDA and check your phone when you enter his home. 

Bigger question who the hell wants to F Scott?!? Seriously I would like to know because his grooming leaves a lot to be desired. Also I wonder if the NDA  allows you to contact the CDC? Because that's the first place you should be headed too after sleeping with him.


----------



## Sasha2012

She went out to dinner with her kids on Saturday and perhaps that was enough to put the recent unpleasantness of Scott Disick's questionable behavior in Mexico behind her. 

Kourtney Kardashian cut a stylish figure in an ankle-length white coat, which she paired with a black turtleneck, leather leggings and matching hued boots.

The 36-year-old looked lovely in the statement winter piece as she headed inside a restaurant with her three-year-old daughter Penelope and six-year-old son Mason.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Disick-unpleasantness-her.html#ixzz429b5OMYU


----------



## Nathalya

Awww that last pic is cute


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> She went out to dinner with her kids on Saturday and perhaps that was enough to put the recent unpleasantness of Scott Disick's questionable behavior in Mexico behind her.
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian cut a stylish figure in an ankle-length white coat, which she paired with a black turtleneck, leather leggings and matching hued boots.
> 
> The 36-year-old looked lovely in the statement winter piece as she headed inside a restaurant with her three-year-old daughter Penelope and six-year-old son Mason.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Disick-unpleasantness-her.html#ixzz429b5OMYU






poor penny!  with those pesky paps around - that her mom makes sure are there - it may be years before she walks in public again! :giggles:
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tweegy

Soooo they still tryna get folks to believe her n Scott are done irl...

&#128580; they forever try to make fetch happen in their world...


----------



## White Orchid

That coat is doing nothing for her (lack of) height.


----------



## lizmil

Black and white wardrobe, how trendsetting.


----------



## redney

lizmil said:


> Black and white wardrobe, how trendsetting.



That Kanye, what a fashion genius.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> That coat is doing nothing for her (lack of) height.



The coat is huge on her, she's like a child playing dress-up in her mothers clothes.


----------



## lovely

i agree that coat looks terrible.


----------



## Aminamina

That coat looks like a bathrobe on a wondering around drunk


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim Kardashian is being sued over a 2014 car accident that happened in Beverly Hills, but she's not letting that get in the way of her work.
> 
> The 35-year-old appeared unfazed as she met up with sister Kourtney, 36, to film their family's reality show at Blu Jam Cafe in Casabasas, California on Wednesday.
> 
> While Kim was decked out in true Yeezy 3 style including a nude bodysuit and army green jacket, Kourtney opted for modest black dress and sizzling suede boots.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mble-lunch-sister-Kourtney.html#ixzz41oKAqZr0



I love the dress, I love the boots. Just not together. 

As Swanky said, put the boots with skinny jeans or a fitted dress.

Put the dress with ballet flats or some nice heels.

With Kim, if you remove the jacket and make that thing black, it reminds me of that South Park episode where the elementary school attempted to put on a Christmas play, but had to take a lot of stuff out, so as not to offend anybody.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian provided some sibling support to sister Kourtney on Sunday amid rumours she may be reconciling with ex-boyfriend Scott Disick.          

The reality star joined the former couple and their eldest children Mason, six and Penelope, three, at the Beverly Hills Hotel where the family hung out for a couple of hours.

Kim, 35, kept it super low-key covering up in a baseball cap and baggy khaki coat over a grey tank top. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Mexico-bikini-clad-women.html#ixzz42HfBDKGx


----------



## chowlover2

Looks like Kourt borrowed Kanye's pants!


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Looks like Kourt borrowed Kanye's pants!




Or got attacked by the same dog...


----------



## pukasonqo

so kougar kourtney is gone and we are back to earth mother kourtney?


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> so kougar kourtney is gone and we are back to earth mother kourtney?





That storyline was not getting her anywhere so she goes back to the one she can really fool people into believing!


----------



## guccimamma

im ok with a tear or 2 in the jeans, but shredded....not a fan


----------



## lovely

I don't get shredded jeans. Why not just wear shorts instead of the fabric barely hanging on for life? 

Gosh I sound old.


----------



## Oryx816

guccimamma said:


> im ok with a tear or 2 in the jeans, but shredded....not a fan







lovely said:


> I don't get shredded jeans. Why not just wear shorts instead of the fabric barely hanging on for life?
> 
> Gosh I sound old.




Agree!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Calling the paps, using  the kids in the pics again. Sad


----------



## myown

so... she´s preggers with Justin B. baby?


----------



## Barbora

^ That's what I heard too.


----------



## BPC

myown said:


> so... she´s preggers with Justin B. baby?





Barbora said:


> ^ That's what I heard too.




She can't be that dumb.. at least I hope not.


----------



## redney

Thought that was just tabloid fodder.


----------



## pukasonqo

BPC said:


> She can't be that dumb.. at least I hope not.




well, she is a kartrashian after all...


----------



## White Orchid

If my dear Mother were alive today and saw those jeans...


----------



## tweegy

Lol anyone follow Scott on ig? I crack up when folks speech him to go back to his kids an all that when he posts stuff [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick has been single for eight months since his shock split from partner of nine years, Kourtney Kardashian.

And on Tuesday the 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was spotted with a young model who looks like a cross between his reality star ex, 36, and her half sister Kendall Jenner, 20.

According to UsWeekly, the woman is 20-year-old Christine Burke and the two have been dating for 'weeks.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-split-Kourtney-Kardashian.html#ixzz4386sX8IV


----------



## forchanel

She looks like Kendall--creepy. Kourtney created a snapchat and Scott was in her videos today. PR stunt or she's ok with it??


----------



## berrydiva

This is weird.


----------



## pukasonqo

did ersatz kendall had to audition to become skott's storyline?


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> did ersatz kendall had to audition to become skott's storyline?



Absolutely. PMK controls everything.


----------



## Lola69

forchanel said:


> She looks like Kendall--creepy. Kourtney created a snapchat and Scott was in her videos today. PR stunt or she's ok with it??




It is creepy eww. It's either a PR stunt or they're just co-parenting and not together.


----------



## White Orchid

I wouldn't put it past him to date someone *because* it reminded him of his baby Mama's little sister.  This clan is so effed up.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think they are at the commons so imo it is staged and they called the pap 
They have to push a storyline


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg she really does look like Kendull, that is creepy as F.


----------



## CherryKitty

Ew. Looks a lot like Kendall, not to mention she just looks so young. I don't have an issue with (legal) differences in age, but it's a little unsettling when it doesn't _look _legal.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sick family, I tell you.


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks like a 15 yr old version of Kendall, super creepy.


----------



## pursegrl12

omg, I thought it WAS Kendall!!!! so weird!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> Scott Disick has been single for eight months since his shock split from partner of nine years, Kourtney Kardashian.
> 
> And on Tuesday the 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was spotted with a young model who looks like a cross between his reality star ex, 36, and her half sister Kendall Jenner, 20.
> 
> According to UsWeekly, the woman is 20-year-old Christine Burke and the two have been dating for 'weeks.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-split-Kourtney-Kardashian.html#ixzz4386sX8IV



Is it a requirement she walk 10 paces behind him?!!! &#128520;


----------



## gillianna

Maybe Kourthey needs to get a interesting hobby for her storyline.  She and Scott offer nothing.  She does her pap walk. He parties and is shown with most likely paid for hire girlfriends for the show.  Then the next day they are shown together happy as ever for their daily pap shot.  So the storyline is kick him out, get back together, he parties, decide if you want to get back together.  And of course she was also seeing other men/wait let's say boys like Justin Bieber which makes her a cougar?   Maybe they need new writers for the show.  Don't forget Corey being paid to babysit the adult children.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her ex Scott Disick is rumoured to be dating a 20-year-old model.

And Kourtney Kardashian showed that two can play that game.

The 36-year-old reality star did not seem too bothered about the recent reports as she was spotted hanging out with Diddy's son Quincy Brown in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

As the father of her three children is speculated to be dating a younger woman, Kourtney has surely sent tongues wagging as the actor is 12 years her junior at only 24-years-old.

Kourtney looked fashionable as always for the date as she sported a long navy blue trenchcoat along with a pair of black leather heels.

She added a bit of racy flare to her outfit as she sported a sheer black top with matching leather trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Disick-seen-new-girlfriend.html#ixzz43C4MnLFX


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Her ex Scott Disick is rumoured to be dating a 20-year-old model.
> 
> And Kourtney Kardashian showed that two can play that game.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star did not seem too bothered about the recent reports as she was spotted hanging out with Diddy's son Quincy Brown in Los Angeles on Wednesday.
> 
> As the father of her three children is speculated to be dating a younger woman, Kourtney has surely sent tongues wagging as the actor is 12 years her junior at only 24-years-old.
> 
> Kourtney looked fashionable as always for the date as she sported a long navy blue trenchcoat along with a pair of black leather heels.
> 
> She added a bit of racy flare to her outfit as she sported a sheer black top with matching leather trousers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Disick-seen-new-girlfriend.html#ixzz43C4MnLFX





lawd!




http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pukasonqo

back to kougar kourtney...
the chemistry in those pics, he wants her!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pukasonqo said:


> back to kougar kourtney...
> the chemistry in those pics, he wants her!!!



I hope that's sarcasm because they have the chemistry of a wet mop.


----------



## gillianna

They want their photograph to be taken and not each other.  So now anybody a person walks next to means they are on a date and having a relationship.  Hope the cameras were rolling for the show to prove how much attention  Kourthey is getting from younger men.   After finding out how much Corey gets paid to be with PMK maybe the other young guys want a piece of the money and press coverage for the job with the sisters.  It is not like any of them can keep a man.


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hope that's sarcasm because they have the chemistry of a wet mop.




it certainly was sarcasm!


----------



## Sasha2012

She was enjoying the VIP treatment at the Justin Bieber concert earlier this week.

But Kourtney Kardashian couldn't resist watching the pop star for the second time, proving she's a true Belieber by attending another one of his Los Angeles gigs on Wednesday.

The 36-year-old star - who has been romantically linked to the 22-year-old singer in the past - was joined by her famous family including sister Kim Kardashian and brother-in-law Kayne West as they kept the party going at Warwick nightclub after the show, joined by Bieber himself.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...watch-Bieber-concert-again.html#ixzz43qNOH7EH


----------



## White Orchid

Her face looks like a man's in these shots.  She lost the weight but now is paying the price for it facially.  And don't get me started on those shoes.


----------



## buzzytoes

White Orchid said:


> Her face looks like a man's in these shots.  She lost the weight but now is paying the price for it facially.  And don't get me started on those shoes.


The whole getup is weird. Nothing goes together - like neck up she is casual (ball cap and no makeup) and then you have edgy leather pants, then maribou shoes that would go with a silk lounge robe a la Marilyn Monroe. Like 12 different people dressed her and all of them were blind.


----------



## Lounorada

That is one fugly hat. What the f**k was she thinking wearing that mismatched mess of an outfit 

Her face always looks so greasy, not a good look. I take it her MUA has never heard of mattifying powder?


----------



## bag-princess

she is really desperate and sad to need JB to get her some story time!   and why is it whenever she is in a story related to him she always looks unwashed and greasy!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Kourtney looks like me when I've spent a day at the pool or beach with 7 day-old unwashed hair.


----------



## gillianna

As if a fake story making people think she is sleeping with him is believable.  She is only a few years younger then being his mother.  He has his pick of beautiful women and why he agrees to play along with the PMK pap game is strange.  But I guess it gives more press for his concerts.


----------



## bag-princess

ET was just doing a story about him and his ex all hugged up and lovey dovey and questioning if they were back together!  what does he want with a mother of 36 old mother of 3?   by the time they got to the part of all the K's at his recent concert and especially Kourt was turning the channel!


----------



## White Orchid

Um excuse me Missy, where you been?  :ninja:



flsurfergirl3 said:


> Kourtney looks like me when I've spent a day at the pool or beach with 7 day-old unwashed hair.


----------



## qudz104

gillianna said:


> As if a fake story making people think she is sleeping with him is believable.  She is only a few years younger then being his mother.  He has his pick of beautiful women and why he agrees to play along with the PMK pap game is strange.  But I guess it gives more press for his concerts.




Right? If anything the story should've been about him and Kendall unless that messes with whatever girl code thing her and the whole Taylor/Selena/Gigi whoever else gang have.


----------



## gillianna

I think Beibs tru love will always be Selena.


----------



## NicolesCloset

gillianna said:


> I think Beibs tru love will always be Selena.


Yes agreed

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## csre

Lol I don't even remember who my "true love" was at 18


----------



## bag-princess

csre said:


> Lol I don't even remember who my "true love" was at 18




my husband was mine!


----------



## berrydiva

csre said:


> lol i don't even remember who my "true love" was at 18




+1


----------



## bisousx

csre said:


> Lol I don't even remember who my "true love" was at 18



I remember, but it's too embarrassing.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> my husband was mine!



Awwww. This kind of love is way too rare these days.


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> I remember, but it's too embarrassing.





[emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> Awwww. This kind of love is way too rare these days.




Sadly this is so true!


----------



## labelwhore04

bag-princess said:


> my husband was mine!



Me too! (well my fiance). We started dating the first year of high school and 10 years later here we are engaged. I love hearing about people who are still with their high school sweethearts


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> Me too! (well my fiance). We started dating the first year of high school* and 10 years later here we are engaged*. I love hearing about people who are still with their high school sweethearts





i love to hear those stories,too!   i was 2 weeks away from my 16th birthday when i met my husband-to-be and heading into my last year of high school.  he is 3 years older than i am and he swears if he had known i was that young he would have never said a word to me! he thought since my friends were older so was i and i just looked younger than them.  but by the time he found out he didn't care.  we were married 9 years later.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian made quite the entrance to Easter Sunday church service in Agoura Hills.

Arriving with practically her entire family in tow, the 36-year-old turned heads with her see-through lace top that exposed her white bra and a pair of high-waist trousers nipped at her narrow waistline.

There's no doubt all eyes were firmly fixed on the glam reality star as she stepped out with her one-year-old son Reign in her arms.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aster-Sunday-church-family.html#ixzz44962oP3K


----------



## caitlin1214

If it wasn't supposed to be completely see-through, I'd say that's a lovely and appropriate outfit for church.


----------



## redney

The number of paps in the background!!


----------



## guccimamma

bisousx said:


> I remember, but it's too embarrassing.



god, yes.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

So I thought I read something about Kourtney and Scott getting back together?! I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent an afternoon rollerskating just two days earlier.

But on Sunday Kourtney Kardashian ditched her skates and went barefoot as she lounged poolside at her Calabasas mansion.

The 36-year-old reality star donned a skimpy bikini as she showed off her pert posterior in a very cheeky Instagram snapshot. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ls-backyard-luxury-mansion.html#ixzz44v0eUsLE


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Thirsty.


----------



## bag-princess

"pert posterior" :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## myown

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Thirsty.



yup


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> She spent an afternoon rollerskating just two days earlier.
> 
> But on Sunday Kourtney Kardashian ditched her skates and went barefoot as she lounged poolside at her Calabasas mansion.
> 
> The 36-year-old reality star donned a skimpy bikini as she showed off her pert posterior in a very cheeky Instagram snapshot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ls-backyard-luxury-mansion.html#ixzz44v0eUsLE



That second pic... Is that really how people spend their time now ? Taking "selfies" all the time like idiots ?


----------



## pursecrzy

Jikena said:


> That second pic... Is that really how people spend their time now ? Taking "selfies" all the time like idiots ?



Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## myown

who is the other person btw


----------



## Brandless

Jikena said:


> That second pic... Is that really how people spend their time now ? Taking "selfies" all the time like idiots ?




Pathetic isn't it?


----------



## Ms.parker123

Pictures are taken everyday and go on social media, this is the new age guys. Everything is for snapchat and instagram.


That picture she uploaded is however a little thirsty, but if that was my post baby body after my third child, I might want to flaunt it too. lol


----------



## Swanky

She looks good lol!


----------



## redney

Advertising.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Advertising.





and sadly there have been no lines of eligible men forming to the left for any of them!  
she can advertise till the cows come home - it ain't working.  just shows desperation.  i don't care how good she looks a woman with 3 kids AND a kardashian to boot ain't who the guys are looking for.


----------



## knasarae

I don't have any children and my body isn't that good.  I'd take a pic too... but I'd only send it to my husband


----------



## Oruka

Body goals after my baby!


----------



## uhpharm01

myown said:


> who is the other person btw



Right!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Today in Vail, Colorado.


----------



## berrydiva

Kourtney's body looks amazing...3 kids...damn.


----------



## lanasyogamama

berrydiva said:


> Kourtney's body looks amazing...3 kids...damn.



She has the best body of all of them, and spends the least amount of time talking about it.


----------



## aleksandras

lanasyogamama said:


> She has the best body of all of them, and spends the least amount of time talking about it.



So true!


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> She has the best body of all of them, and spends the least amount of time talking about it.



Yep. And if I looked like that after 3 kids, I'd show it off too...everyone else can seethe. Lol.


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> She has the best body of all of them, and spends the least amount of time talking about it.


Yep!


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourtney looks amazing because she actually works out and probably eats clean. Plus she's just naturally slim and wasn't as affected by pregnancy physically as most other women. She looked amazing pregnant, hardly looked bloated or anything.


----------



## saira1214

So, I guess the Ks are tryna bring big shield sunnies back?


----------



## myown

how tall is she?


----------



## stylemepretty

Those sunglasses are ridiculous. Was she doing some welding afterwards?


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> Those sunglasses are ridiculous. *Was she doing some welding afterwards?*


----------



## tweegy

stylemepretty said:


> those sunglasses are ridiculous. Was she doing some welding afterwards?



lol!


----------



## Oruka

I don't think her and Scott ever really broke up. They are always together, it must have been only for the show.


----------



## pukasonqo

Oruka said:


> I don't think her and Scott ever really broke up. They are always together, it must have been only for the show.




they tried the kougar kourtney line which didn't work so we are back to earth mother and wayward husband...skott knows without kourtney he is, and has, nothing


----------



## White Orchid

Correction. _Baby daddy_.  You know those Kardashian women aren't good when it comes to the whole marriage thing.



pukasonqo said:


> they tried the kougar kourtney line which didn't work so we are back to earth mother and wayward husband...skott knows without kourtney he is, and has, nothing


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Correction. _Baby daddy_.  You know those Kardashian women aren't good when it comes to the whole marriage thing.




bummer! i made an honest woman out of kougar kourtney! apologies and i stand korrekted: skott is just the baby daddy


----------



## pinkfeet

White Orchid said:


> Correction. _Baby daddy_.  You know those Kardashian women aren't good when it comes to the whole marriage thing.



Correction: father of my children, father of her children, Mason's Father, etc.


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> they tried the kougar kourtney line which didn't work so we are back to earth mother and wayward husband...*skott knows without kourtney he is, and has, nothing*





i would say this also applies to kourtney about scott! 

fact - ain't nobody coming for kourtney.  :okay:


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> i would say this also applies to kourtney about scott!
> 
> fact - ain't nobody coming for kourtney.  :okay:



True that


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> i would say this also applies to kourtney about scott!
> 
> fact - ain't nobody coming for kourtney.  :okay:




yup


----------



## chowlover2

Ain't nobody coming for any of them...


----------



## Sasha2012

She only returned to Los Angeles after a family ski holiday to Vail on Friday, but Kourtney Kardashian barely had any time back home before she was jetting off again.

The 36-year-old - who celebrates her birthday next week - was seen catching a flight out of LAX on Monday.

She may have had a long journey ahead of her, but Kourtney put style over comfort in an all-black outfit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-LAX-whirlwind-trip-home.html#ixzz45ZHGDDWH


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian held court front row at the Alice + Olivia 'See-Now-Buy-Now' runway show in Hollywood on Wednesday. 

Stylist Monica Rose put the half-Armenian socialite - who turns 37 on Monday - in a brown suede creation, matching collar, and nude pumps.

She worked her make-up look around her outfit, opting for metallic golden eyeshadow which complemented her look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-figure-brown-suede-dress.html#ixzz45pDOLs1B


----------



## bag-princess

*Extreme Makeover! Kourtney Kardashians New Botox-Filled Face Revealed By Top Doctor*



*Kourtney Kardashian* is ringing in her 37th year with a  killer body and a totally new face! The reality TV star was photographed  in New York City yesterday looking as plastic as ever and  OKMagazine.com spoke a top plastic surgeon who believes shes had Botox,  cheek injections, lip fillers, and much more! Click through the photos  to see her shocking transformation!


*
*

http://okmagazine.com/photos/kourtn...-plastic-surgery-top-doctor/photo/1001418028/


----------



## dell

I'm all for looking young and keeping yourself looking great, but there comes a point that you need to stop. When you don't look like yourself anymore there is a serious problem!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kourt has a great figure but that suede dress isn't doing her any favors.


----------



## chowlover2

Between the suede dress and fur chair, Kourt looks like a Game of Thrones want to be.


----------



## redney

She looks pissed and shiny in the pics in the suede dress.


----------



## labelwhore04

bag-princess said:


> *Extreme Makeover! Kourtney Kardashians New Botox-Filled Face Revealed By Top Doctor*
> 
> 
> 
> *Kourtney Kardashian* is ringing in her 37th year with a  killer body and a totally new face! The reality TV star was photographed  in New York City yesterday looking as plastic as ever and  OKMagazine.com spoke a top plastic surgeon who believes shes had Botox,  cheek injections, lip fillers, and much more! Click through the photos  to see her shocking transformation!
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> http://okmagazine.com/photos/kourtn...-plastic-surgery-top-doctor/photo/1001418028/



She doesnt look like she's had much work done, she still has smile lines. She looks pretty good for being in her late 30's.


----------



## pukasonqo

chanelling pocahontas? either her or her stylist love that disney film, not the first time that she has gone pocahontas on her dress


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> She looks pissed and shiny in the pics in the suede dress.





she always looks shiny!


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> she always looks shiny!



and usually always pissed too.


----------



## Ms.parker123

She really needs to get a new stylist and makeup artist. I am tired of these dreadful outfits and chokers she wears and that terrible super oily skin of hers. Blot please!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian must be the best mom ever - in the eyes of her six-year-old son Mason.

The 36-year-old reality star treated the excited tot and three-year-old daughter Penelope to a Friday afternoon matinee of Batman v Superman - which is rated PG-13 to warn parents that some contents may be unsuitable for children.

Mason looked like he loved the action-packed film as the trio exited the theater and did his very best impression of the Man of Steel soaring through the air.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nelope-3-Batman-v-Superman.html#ixzz462gvB1AZ


----------



## qudz104

Mason got a haircut! Also still not feeling his onesie.. Unless he requested it himself.. But it still looks silly.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Penelope is such an expressive little imp. So cute.


----------



## Lounorada

Penelope is so cute.


----------



## mcg3897

Wtf is that kid wearing??? I'm sorry but no boy around my area would be caught dead wearing that, even at that age. Enough of dressing your kid up to be outrageous!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Batman Vs. Superman was a good movie, but so long! It's two and a half hours long.

I'm surprised a six year old could sit still for that amount of time.


----------



## berrydiva

mcg3897 said:


> Wtf is that kid wearing??? I'm sorry but no boy around my area would be caught dead wearing that, even at that age. Enough of dressing your kid up to be outrageous!!!!




What's your area? And what's the major problem with his outfit that they wouldn't be caught dead wearing?


It's probably not how I would dress my kid but Kourtney always dressed her kids a bit unconventional.


----------



## bag-princess

qudz104 said:


> Mason got a haircut! Also still not feeling his onesie.. Unless he requested it himself.. But it still looks silly.





i don't care if he had requested it himself!  he would have gotten the reply my mother gave me growing up - "i know you don't think you are leaving this house and going somewhere with me looking like that!"


----------



## myown

mcg3897 said:


> Wtf is that kid wearing??? I'm sorry but no boy around my area would be caught dead wearing that, even at that age. Enough of dressing your kid up to be outrageous!!!!



well I know tons of kids/ boys who would wear that


Penny is so cute


----------



## White Orchid

I'm around a lot of kids his age.  Have yet to come across one in a onesie.



bag-princess said:


> i don't care if he had requested it himself!  he would have gotten the reply my mother gave me growing up - "i know you don't think you are leaving this house and going somewhere with me looking like that!"


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> I'm around a lot of kids his age.  Have yet to come across one in a onesie.





i have one his age and he would never put that on  to wear in public - even if i was crazy enough to ask him to!   and as often as i am back and forth at his school for parties,plays,field trips,etc i have never seen anyone wearing one!  girl or boy.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## queen

Is reminiscent of the wrestling outfits worn by the school teams.


----------



## pukasonqo

we have to remember that these kids are on display, like auntie kimbo they might have no choice in the outfit they are told to wear 
they definitely have no choice in being papped doing mundane things (paps on a cinema, outside ballet lessons)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I wouldn't put my future son in something like that but the way she dresses Mason doesn't bother me. If probably wouldn't bat an eyelash if I spotted him in public wearing that. 

Penelope's braided ponytail is cute.


----------



## qudz104

White Orchid said:


> I'm around a lot of kids his age.  Have yet to come across one in a onesie.




Yep.. My ds is about P's age and I've never seen anyone in his school with preK or kg kids in such a getup. That would have to strictly be lounge/pj clothing.


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> i have one his age and he would never put that on  to wear in public - even if i was crazy enough to ask him to!   and as often as i am back and forth at his school for parties,plays,field trips,etc i have never seen anyone wearing one!  girl or boy.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Agreed!  I wouldn't even buy that for house clothes.  A onesie?  No.

I feel I need to say something positive so....yay for finally getting a haircut!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, they're really young for that movie imo


----------



## pursegrl12

I couldn't ever imagine my 6 yr old asking to wear that or me telling him to wear that....very strange indeed.


----------



## myown

Rachel Zoes kids are wearing Jumpers/onesies all the time


----------



## Sasha2012

They may have every expensive toy at their tiny finger tips but when it comes to a day at the beach, these two famous cousins appreciate the simple things just like every other kid their age.

North West and Penelope Disick had a ball in Miami, Florida, on Friday as their moms Kim and Kourtney Kardashian treated them to a beach day.

The tiny toddlers revelled in the chance to build sandcastles and splash around on the shoreline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-misses-beachwear-memo.html#ixzz46hlgPtOG


----------



## nashpoo

I think she looks pretty here! I like her outfit


----------



## White Orchid

I'm convinced Kourt has more maternal feelings for North than Kim has.



Sasha2012 said:


> They may have every expensive toy at their tiny finger tips but when it comes to a day at the beach, these two famous cousins appreciate the simple things just like every other kid their age.
> 
> North West and Penelope Disick had a ball in Miami, Florida, on Friday as their moms Kim and Kourtney Kardashian treated them to a beach day.
> 
> The tiny toddlers revelled in the chance to build sandcastles and splash around on the shoreline.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-misses-beachwear-memo.html#ixzz46hlgPtOG


----------



## White Orchid

Good Lord, I just noticed the VSL (visible Spanx line) under Kim's knees.  Only she would wear Spanx and a long coat to the beach


----------



## Sasha2012

While it may be a rule that you never try to upstage the bride at their own nuptials, this reality star plays be her own rules.

Kourtney Kardashian made sure to turn heads as she attended a high profile wedding in Miami, Florida, on Saturday.

The 37-year-old dared to bare, wearing a very revealing gown to watch David Grutman and Isabela Rangel tie the knot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mi-nightclub-tsar-s-star-studded-wedding.html


----------



## mkr

Kourtney is getting prettier than Kim lately.  That could get ugly.


----------



## roses5682

mkr said:


> Kourtney is getting prettier than Kim lately.  That could get ugly.




That's because she hasn't completely distorted her body with plastic surgery.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> While it may be a rule that you never try to upstage the bride at their own nuptials, this reality star plays be her own rules.
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian made sure to turn heads as she attended a high profile wedding in Miami, Florida, on Saturday.
> 
> The 37-year-old dared to bare, wearing a very revealing gown to watch David Grutman and Isabela Rangel tie the knot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mi-nightclub-tsar-s-star-studded-wedding.html


The thirst is real folks. A normal person would be ashamed to wear something like that to a friend's wedding.


mkr said:


> Kourtney is getting prettier than Kim lately.  That could get ugly.


Kourtney has always been prettier than Kim. She also keeps her work to a minimum and actually takes care of herself diet/exercise wise.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bisousx

I really like Kourtney's dress


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> The thirst is real folks. A normal person would be ashamed to wear something like that to a friend's wedding.



I don't get it...what's the problem with the dress to wear to a wedding?


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> The thirst is real folks. A normal person would be ashamed to wear something like that to a friend's wedding.





ITA!!! So tacky!!! She keeps putting it out there but ain't nobody coming for it!


----------



## Michele26

White Orchid said:


> Good Lord, I just noticed the VSL (visible Spanx line) under Kim's knees.  Only she would wear Spanx and a long coat to the beach



A simple pair of shorts and a tank top would be much more comfortable. She looks ridiculous with that coat on.


----------



## Lounorada

bisousx said:


> I really like Kourtney's dress


 Me too!


----------



## bisousx

Lots of girls dress sexy for weddings where I live. If I invite my girlfriends to my wedding I would want them to dress as they please.


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> I don't get it...what's the problem with the dress to wear to a wedding?


Her dress is pretty much glorified lingerie. And in most cultures the wedding is all about the bride, guests generally don't wear clothing that will distract from the bride and steal her thunder. Now say if she wore that dress for a night out on the town or an award show I'd have no problem with that. But to wear that dress to a wedding is pretty classless imo it screams look at me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bisousx

pixiejenna said:


> Her dress is pretty much glorified lingerie. And in most cultures the wedding is all about the bride, guests generally don't wear clothing that will distract from the bride and steal her thunder. Now say if she wore that dress for a night out on the town or an award show I'd have no problem with that. But to wear that dress to a wedding is pretty classless imo it screams look at me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Kourtney is from LA and she is also is in Miami, where sexy clothes are the norm. That IS her culture. I've seen girls go to funerals wearing what Kim's assistant is wearing, the black dress with boobs popping out. It's just the way it is.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Her dress is pretty much glorified lingerie. And in most cultures the wedding is all about the bride, guests generally don't wear clothing that will distract from the bride and steal her thunder. Now say if she wore that dress for a night out on the town or an award show I'd have no problem with that. But to wear that dress to a wedding is pretty classless imo it screams look at me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Gottcha. I kind of like it. I definitely agree that you should dress appropriate for the culture/occasion but she's in Miami so sexy seems fitting to me. If I were to have a wedding, all of my girlfriends know to come sexy (as they feel comfortable). But to each...


----------



## Jikena

pixiejenna said:


> Her dress is pretty much glorified lingerie. And in most cultures the wedding is all about the bride, guests generally don't wear clothing that will distract from the bride and steal her thunder. Now say if she wore that dress for a night out on the town or an award show I'd have no problem with that. But to wear that dress to a wedding is pretty classless imo it screams look at me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I completely agree with you. But I'm not from their area at all, apparently it's normal there (as the next comments stated) so... yeah.


----------



## myown

Jikena said:


> I completely agree with you. But I'm not from their area at all, apparently it's normal there (as the next comments stated) so... yeah.



same here, I agree, too. 

Also if its Miami and LA, it´s still USA, and isn´t america very conservative?


----------



## bisousx

myown said:


> same here, I agree, too.
> 
> Also if its Miami and LA, it´s still USA, and isn´t america very conservative?



The US is a large country  Different cities have different styles. I mean, there are THOTS everywhere but in some cities it's more socially acceptable to dress that way than others.


----------



## mundodabolsa

myown said:


> Also if its Miami and LA, it´s still USA, and isn´t america very conservative?



Nah, Miami isn't the U.S.A., it's the capital of Latin America.


----------



## Oryx816

mundodabolsa said:


> Nah, Miami isn't the U.S.A., it's the capital of Latin America.




Very true.


----------



## myown

mundodabolsa said:


> Nah, Miami isn't the U.S.A., it's the capital of Latin America.






okay. that seems legit!


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> same here, I agree, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Also if its Miami and LA, it´s still USA, and isn´t america very conservative?




Miami, LA, NYC...hell most major cities are not super conservative. The Bible Belt area of the country is still fairly puritanical/conservative but the country as a whole isn't as conservative as may seem. I'm assuming you mean conservative as in adverse to change vs our political party lines. But it's a large country as someone else stated, different cities and states have different ideals/style/laws/industry/food/etc.


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure when her friend invited her she knew how'd she be dressing lol!


----------



## Laila619

I am no fan of the Kardashians by any means, but I don't think anyone can ever upstage a bride. She's always going to be the most beautiful, radiantly glowing woman there IMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian appears to be feeling better after revealing that she was under the weather.

The 37-year-old looked fantastic as she stepped out in Beverly Hills on Thursday to take her two youngest children Penelope, three, and Reign, 16 months, on a play date.

Kourtney, who is also mother to six-year-old Mason, cut a casual but chic figure in a tight white tank top, ripped boyfriend jeans and a couple of pieces of gold jewellery.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dren-spending-day-sick-bed.html#ixzz47Bv8IrsM


----------



## ManilaMama

Do you think she bought those hole-y jeans like that? I just can't.


----------



## White Orchid

Errr...not always :ninja:



Laila619 said:


> I am no fan of the Kardashians by any means, but I don't think anyone can ever upstage a bride. She's always going to be the most beautiful, radiantly glowing woman there IMO.


----------



## White Orchid

Considering how poorly she's renowned for dressing, I wouldn't be surprised.



ManilaMama said:


> Do you think she bought those hole-y jeans like that? I just can't.


----------



## terebina786

I buy jeans like that... Love me a pair of super distressed jeans!


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> I buy jeans like that... Love me a pair of super distressed jeans!




i hate those that look like like hers - they look like you should just toss them in the trash!!  but i would never buy them - my son does all of his and he has perfected it!  i like a couple of tears only.  when i want something done i have him do it instead of paying top $$ for a pair in the store.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was feeling a bit under the weather just a few days ago.

And Kourtney Kardashian looked to be doing much better on her most recent outing.

The 37-year-old reality star looked in fine form as she strapped on a swimsuit and enjoyed a day of family bonding poolside in Miami on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-enjoys-bonding-beach-kids.html#ixzz47ZOvSOMu


----------



## Megs

That bikini top on little P is sooooo tiny


----------



## ManilaMama

Megs said:


> That bikini top on little P is sooooo tiny




I was thinking the same! Looks like her bikini top can double as her headband too [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## pursegrl12

she looks amazing for having 3 small kids!!! I have 2 and my body is hideous.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

There are REAL celebrities who don't roll with the amount of bodyguards these idiots roll with


----------



## ManilaMama

pursegrl12 said:


> she looks amazing for having 3 small kids!!! I have 2 and my body is hideous.




I have one kid and my body is a mess too! [emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

Reign is adorable!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Damn she puts me to shame. Must workout


----------



## bag-princess

Megs said:


> That bikini top on little P is sooooo tiny




yes indeed!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been relaxing in Miami while her sister Kim enjoys another year at the Met Gala.

But Kourtney Kardashian did not have her younger sibling far from her mind as she enjoyed a day at the beach with pastor Rich Wilkerson Jr, who acted as minister at Kim and Kanye's wedding.

The 37-year-old wowed in a tight one-piece as she played with her children along with Rich and his wife DawnChere on Tuesday in sunny Florida.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...or-Rich-Wilkerson-Jr-Miami.html#ixzz47d6AA5M5


----------



## Oryx816

Ooooh look, a normal person!  An engaged mother!


----------



## chowlover2

Oryx816 said:


> Ooooh look, a normal person!  An engaged mother!




With a banging body no less. So glad someone in this family has not OD'ed on plastic surgery.


----------



## mkr

She's wearing a normal person bathing suit and she's at a public beach.  I like it.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> She's wearing a normal person bathing suit and she's at a public beach.  I like it.



What's a not normal person bathing suit? You mean she's wearing a plain swimsuit?


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> What's a not normal person bathing suit? You mean she's wearing a plain swimsuit?


The bare-all bikinis the rest of the K's wear.


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtney looks great, her body is bangin'!
I really hope she, as the eldest child, feels delighted every day with how great she looks while her siblings are looking tragic, plastic and aged beyond their years, because she _should_ feel smug! 
She's the only one in this family who looks comfortable in her own skin.


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> Ooooh look, a normal person!  An engaged mother!




Of course she is- she knows that the camera 's are there!


----------



## poopsie

mkr said:


> The bare-all bikinis the rest of the K's wear.





I'm sure the majority knew what you meant.


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> I'm sure the majority knew what you meant.



Passive aggressive is the tool of the weak. Just saying.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> The bare-all bikinis the rest of the K's wear.



Gotcha.


----------



## Sasha2012

The E! cameras were rolling as Kourtney Kardashian and her three children filmed the 13th season while on holiday in Cuba on Wednesday.

The 37-year-old reality star carried 16-month-old son Reign beside daughter Penelope, 3, and son Mason, 6, after touring the Havana Club Rum Museum.

The Keeping Up With Kardashians stunner - who relies on stylist Monica Rose - donned a yellow off-the-shoulder crop-top, beaded choker, Daisy Dukes, and white plimsolls.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Reign-family-Cuban-holiday.html#ixzz47qaQQwcp


----------



## ManilaMama

Look at Little P's topknot and pink fendi! [emoji7]


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtneys outfit is cute.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> The E! cameras were rolling as Kourtney Kardashian and her three children filmed the 13th season while on holiday in Cuba on Wednesday.
> 
> The 37-year-old reality star carried 16-month-old son Reign beside daughter Penelope, 3, and son Mason, 6, after touring the Havana Club Rum Museum.
> 
> The Keeping Up With Kardashians stunner - who relies on stylist Monica Rose - donned a yellow off-the-shoulder crop-top, beaded choker, Daisy Dukes, and white plimsolls.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Reign-family-Cuban-holiday.html#ixzz47qaQQwcp



Work it little P. &#128522; I just love that little kid.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kourtney looks cute in her mom swimsuit, lol. 

Penelope and her little handbags are so adorable.


----------



## dr.pepper

Can anyone ID the mom swimsuit? I need something tame for the lake (no I do not get in).


----------



## Lounorada

dr.pepper said:


> Can anyone ID the mom swimsuit? I need something tame for the lake (no I do not get in).


I think it's this one by Zimmermann
https://us.zimmermannwear.com/separates-scoop-1-pc-black-6326.html


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kourtney looks good and Penelope is adorable.


----------



## Laila619

Reign and Penelope could be twins practically. Mason has a really different look from them IMO. All cute though.


----------



## White Orchid

I love me a pretty designer bag but I'll never understand buying one for a toddler.  Never.


----------



## dangerouscurves

white orchid said:


> i love me a pretty designer bag but i'll never understand buying one for a toddler.  Never.




+1.


----------



## mkr

I love how Kourtney goes to places and carries one child, holds another's hand and keeps the third relatively close.  Everyone is interacting.

Those pics of Kim/Kanye getting out of the car, Kim is on the sidewalk while North is in the street, still closing the car door?  Then Kim is in the street while North is on the sidewalk.  Kim never looks like she's having fun with the family.


----------



## White Orchid

That's cos no matter she's a Kardashian, she actually has maternal instincts.  And I'm no fan or her at all but she's more of a Mother than Kim will ever be.



mkr said:


> I love how Kourtney goes to places and carries one child, holds another's hand and keeps the third relatively close.  Everyone is interacting.
> 
> Those pics of Kim/Kanye getting out of the car, Kim is on the sidewalk while North is in the street, still closing the car door?  Then Kim is in the street while North is on the sidewalk.  Kim never looks like she's having fun with the family.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> I love me a pretty designer bag but I'll never understand buying one for a toddler.  Never.




ITA! 

i belong to several designer handbag groups on FB and there is always someone bragging about buying a mini LV speedy for a 2 or 3 year old because "she see's mommy with one and she wants one like it!"


----------



## White Orchid

Ugh.  It's like when one of my closest friends allowed her 5 year old to buy her first LV.  I was like what???  And now that same child will mention how she has a Marc Jacobs bag and I'm like "So, it's only a bag!" (she doesn't know about my bag collection lol)

I so don't get the point of it all.  Let them be kids man.



bag-princess said:


> ITA!
> 
> i belong to several designer handbag groups on FB and there is always someone bragging about buying a mini LV speedy for a 2 or 3 year old because "she see's mommy with one and she wants one like it!"


----------



## ManilaMama

dr.pepper said:


> Can anyone ID the mom swimsuit? I need something tame for the lake (no I do not get in).




Eres Asia swimsuit from Barneys looks like it? I don't know. 

http://www.barneys.com/eres-asia-on...ss&sz=48&start=49&prefv1=Eres&prefv2=isPublic

But honestly there are so many swimsuits like this now everywhere. I've been looking for a similar one but with a higher back. Most of the ones out there are very low back.


----------



## Lounorada

white orchid said:


> i love me a pretty designer bag but i'll never understand buying one for a toddler.  Never.



+1


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a night out for the yummy mummies on Thursday as Kourtney Kardashian took her two eldest children out with sister Kim and her daughter in Cuba.

The 37-year-old balanced her three-year-old daughter Penelope on one hip, while clinging to her eldest son Mason, six, all the while looking youthful in a pinafore dress.

Proving that the Keeping Up With The Kardashians crowd are enjoying their time in Havana, Kourtney smiled as she followed Kim and North West to one of their flashy fuchsia cars.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lances-Mason-Penelope-Cuba.html#ixzz482BG7DBY


----------



## ManilaMama

I'm not feeling this last outfit. Looks a bit costume-y to me. The high ponytail and dress cut is giving me Ariana Grande vibes. 

Her face looks washed out. Too much powder? I dunno I'm just not feelin it, sorry. 

She looks happy tho so good on her. Plus her body is looking good.


----------



## morgan20

I like it ...she looks the youngest out of the Kardashian sisters


----------



## labelwhore04

That outfit is a no.


----------



## mkr

It isn't flaunting anything or cutting off any circulation.  I like it.

Notice the background?  No crowds, no one paying any attention to them.  Haha no one knows who they are.  Or couldn't care less.:giggles:


----------



## starsandbucks

I like the outfit. And I wouldn't be surprised if Penelope isn't already recieving freebies from designers. Not to say Mom didn't buy that pricey little purse for her, which I agree is pretty silly, but I'd bet they get lots of gratis expensive designer kid wear and accessories.


----------



## Sasha2012

They only landed in Cuba two days ago.

But the Kardashian family were bidding farewell to Havana on Friday as they left their hotel to head to the airport.

Kourtney, 37, was spotted with her two eldest children Mason and Penelope and Kim's daughter North as they piled into a hot pink convertible.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uba-whirlwind-two-day-trip.html#ixzz482Hy7SFf


----------



## Swanky

Cute!


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> It isn't flaunting anything or cutting off any circulation.  I like it.
> 
> *Notice the background?  No crowds, no one paying any attention to them.  Haha no one knows who they are.  Or couldn't care less.*:giggles:







that is why they hauled their tired a$$es out of there after only TWO days!!!  they didn't give a fat fig about finally being able to visit Cuba without all the hassle!  when they saw that nobody knew or cared about who they were it was no fun for them and they had no reason to stay!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> that is why they hauled their tired a$$es out of there after only TWO days!!!  they didn't give a fat fig about finally being able to visit Cuba without all the hassle!  when they saw that nobody knew or cared about who they were it was no fun for them and they had no reason to stay!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Well yeah... that and the fact there's no Chanel/Givenchy/LV/Hermes boutique to visit. How can you get papped shopping or coming out of Epione when there isn't one.  The resorts in Varadero are pretty good, but damn, Havana is a step back in time. They must have been so bored. 
Give your 3 year old a pink Fendi, parade yourselves around economically suppressed people and GTFO.


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> Well yeah... that and the fact there's no Chanel/Givenchy/LV/Hermes boutique to visit. How can you get papped shopping or coming out of Epione when there isn't one.  The resorts in Varadero are pretty good, but damn, Havana is a step back in time. They must have been so bored.
> Give your 3 year old a pink Fendi, parade yourselves around economically suppressed people and GTFO.



I can't understand why they agreed to go to Cuba in the first place. I'm assuming they knew nothing of the country and what's been going on there for 60-70 years, so it was probably sold to them by publicists as "a Caribbean island." Dimwits.


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> Well yeah... *that and the fact there's no Chanel/Givenchy/LV/Hermes boutique to visit. *How can you get papped shopping or coming out of Epione when there isn't one.  The resorts in Varadero are pretty good, but damn, Havana is a step back in time. They must have been so bored.
> Give your 3 year old a pink Fendi, parade yourselves around economically suppressed people and GTFO.





great point!!  they like to be seen supposedly spending gobs of money and they could not there!!  of course they were bored out of their tiny minds and could not wait to leave.   
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love this pink car they're riding around in.


----------



## pixiejenna

White Orchid said:


> I love me a pretty designer bag but I'll never understand buying one for a toddler.  Never.


Ya but let's be real she probably didn't buy the bag for her. It's probably a free gift given to her. Don't get me wrong I'd never give a toddler a four figure handbag. However if fendi or any other designers were sending me free stuff I'd have no issues giving my kids free gifts because who cares when it doesn't cost you anything. The K's are notorious for taking full advantage of this system.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Ya but let's be real she probably didn't buy the bag for her. It's probably a free gift given to her. Don't get me wrong I'd never give a toddler a four figure handbag. However if fendi or any other designers were sending me free stuff I'd have no issues giving my kids free gifts because who cares when it doesn't cost you anything. The K's are notorious for taking full advantage of this system.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app






That's even worse to me! Whether she paid for it or not it's still a $$$$ item given to a child. and if they are taught it doesn't matter because the money didn't come out her pocket for it then no wonder you see them acting like brats with the "doesn't matter I can get another one!" attitude.


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> I love how Kourtney goes to places and carries one child, holds another's hand and keeps the third relatively close.  Everyone is interacting.
> 
> Those pics of Kim/Kanye getting out of the car, Kim is on the sidewalk while North is in the street, still closing the car door?  Then Kim is in the street while North is on the sidewalk.  Kim never looks like she's having fun with the family.


those latest pics gives me the vibe that Kourtney is more a mother for North than Kim


----------



## myown

bag-princess said:


> That's even worse to me! Whether she paid for it or not it's still a $$$$ item given to a child. and if they are taught it doesn't matter because the money didn't come out her pocket for it then no wonder you see them acting like brats with the "doesn't matter I can get another one!" attitude.



but if the designer wanted Penny to have that bag?


----------



## bag-princess

myown said:


> but if the designer wanted Penny to have that bag?




well yea....i am sure that is why it was given to her.   the designer is not the mother though!  but in this case they know the kind of family they are dealing with!


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-princess said:


> That's even worse to me! Whether she paid for it or not it's still a $$$$ item given to a child. and if they are taught it doesn't matter because the money didn't come out her pocket for it then no wonder you see them acting like brats with the "doesn't matter I can get another one!" attitude.


Let's be real these kids aren't going to be taught good morals or values. None of thier parents have them. Thier parents only value looks and possessions. Honestly out of anyone in the family I think the kids would actually be the most conscious about not ruining the items given to them. Kids that age want to please thier parents, and tend to hold a high value to things that they are given at that age regardless of the cost of the item. Most kids that age are pretty aware and sensitive. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

I kind of wish Scott was still around all the time.  For as many issues as he has, you can count on him to make things interesting.  He always blurts out the truth and puts the K's in their place.  They are boring without him.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Giving your kid a designer bag whether it's paid for by me or not isn't that big of a deal to me. If I can afford it and my mini mi wants to be like mommy, then go for it.


----------



## tweegy

Ms.parker123 said:


> Giving your kid a designer bag whether it's paid for by me or not isn't that big of a deal to me. If I can afford it and my mini mi wants to be like mommy, then go for it.



This.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been exploring Cuba with her famous extended family and a colourful wardrobe.

But Kourtney Kardashian, 37, kept it simple and sexy as she stepped out for dinner in Havana with her sister Khloe and son Mason last week.

A white-hot ensemble, which revealed her underwear, turned heads in the Cuban capital.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...odysuit-fringed-skirt-Cuba.html#ixzz48GnnDLoB


----------



## tweegy

I was about to say she looks a bit ridiculous....Then I saw Khloe in the back - lmao!


----------



## Jikena

mkr said:


> I kind of wish Scott was still around all the time.  For as many issues as he has, you can count on him to make things interesting.  He always blurts out the truth and puts the K's in their place.  They are boring without him.



Agree. He was always my favourite.


----------



## caitlin1214

If I were in Cuba, I'd be living in a maxi dress and flip flops. I don't understand all the costumes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> I was about to say she looks a bit ridiculous....Then I saw Khloe in the back - lmao!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> I was about to say she looks a bit ridiculous....Then I saw Khloe in the back - lmao!


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> If I were in Cuba, *I'd be living in a maxi dress and flip flops.* I don't understand all the costumes.





i agree!   but that is the way they always dress - they don't know any better!


----------



## Sasha2012

They could barely contain their excitement on their way to Beyonce's concert, snapchatting themselves singing along to her hits. 

So it came as no surprise to see Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian were equally as chipper as they headed home from the show at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena on Saturday.

Sartorially in sync, the siblings both donned thigh high boots for the outing whilst they showed off their famous curves in their risque ensembles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Khloe-Beyonce-s-concert.html#ixzz48kMyV7LS


----------



## sabrunka

Ok NO Khloe we don't want to see all of your bits, ew!! You can see she's not wearing any panties.  Also the rear view is equally as nasty.


----------



## madeinnyc

Why is Khloe hiding her face? Like we know it's you. Kourt looks cute.


----------



## bag-princess

kourt does not look cute in the get up!  she tried it though bless her heart.  looks like she picked up whatever was on the floor and put it on then hit the door!


yea khloe - you should hide your face after going out in public with that mess on!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> They could barely contain their excitement on their way to Beyonce's concert, snapchatting themselves singing along to her hits.
> 
> 
> 
> So it came as no surprise to see Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian were equally as chipper as they headed home from the show at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Sartorially in sync, the siblings both donned thigh high boots for the outing whilst they showed off their famous curves in their risque ensembles.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Khloe-Beyonce-s-concert.html#ixzz48kMyV7LS




Oh Khlomoney. Go home! That outfit is tacky to say the least.


----------



## Aminamina

It's like they commit a public suicide every time they "step out"(that's what they do for a living selling their embarrassment to us)...but don't die...go figure.


----------



## poopsie

As if the chokers weren't bad enough now they are trying to make satin varsity jackets re-happen? At least Kourt looks cute in hers. Sorry Kakes


----------



## Barbora

poopsie said:


> As if the chokers weren't bad enough now they are trying to make satin varsity jackets re-happen? At least Kourt looks cute in hers. Sorry Kakes



It's not them, def not their idea. It's a popular trend.


----------



## jeNYC

Khloe looks like she has a baby penis


----------



## mkr

jeNYC said:


> Khloe looks like she has a baby penis


No that's sweat


----------



## CMaylv

mkr said:


> No that's sweat




Ewwwww.... Just gross[emoji40][emoji40][emoji40]


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

NBC Universal Upfronts at the Radio City Music Hall in New York City.


----------



## ManilaMama

I thought she was Marisa Tomei for a second..


----------



## Lounorada

The crotch area on those pants is unflattering and odd looking, but other than that Kourtney looks great.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Kourtney is the prettiest out of all of her sisters. She hasn't messed with her face and if she has it's been very subtle


----------



## CoachGirl12

Don't love or hate that all white outfit... there is something up with those pants ... Kourt is gorgeous


----------



## knasarae

The rise in those pants is too long for her.


----------



## starrysky

I like her outfit and makeup. Cute!


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> The crotch area on those pants is unflattering and odd looking, but _other than that Kourtney looks great._







Standing next to Khlobacca doesn't hurt either


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourt looks so fresh-faced and pretty. It's hard to believe she's the oldest.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her mother and two of her sisters are living it up in Cannes along with her estranged partner.

But on Tuesday Kourtney Kardashian kept focused on taking care of her young children while Scott Disick partied with Kim Kardashian, Kendall Jenner and momager Kris Jenner on the riviera.

Kourtney, 37, definitely had her hands full as she ran errands with her sons Mason, six, and Reign, one.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...parties-Cannes-mom-sisters.html#ixzz48yfbireV


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> Standing next to Khlobacca doesn't hurt either


 
 true. Especially when Khlogre looks like a mixture of Chewbacca + the Lion from Wizard of Oz + Pocahontas in her beige, suede get-up.


----------



## lulu212121

Poor Kourt, stuck at home while the ex, Scott gets to party with mom!


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Her mother and two of her sisters are living it up in Cannes along with her estranged partner.
> 
> But on Tuesday Kourtney Kardashian kept focused on taking care of her young children while Scott Disick partied with Kim Kardashian, Kendall Jenner and momager Kris Jenner on the riviera.
> 
> Kourtney, 37, definitely had her hands full as she ran errands with her sons Mason, six, and Reign, one.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...parties-Cannes-mom-sisters.html#ixzz48yfbireV



No matter how hard I try... I can't understand Mason's hair...


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> No matter how hard I try... I can't understand Mason's hair...



Don't even bother trying Doll, I don't understand anything they do these days.


----------



## jenjen1964

While I like the white outfit, did she forget her shirt?  Or is that bra/camisole mashup supposed to do the job?


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Don't even bother trying Doll, I don't understand anything they do these days.




I mean...like did the hairdresser forget to finish? Did they start and mason was like noooo and they stopped? I don't understand it [emoji53]


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> I mean...like did the hairdresser forget to finish? Did they start and mason was like noooo and they stopped? I don't understand it [emoji53]



I think that look is what they were going for. Why, I do not know...

Attention maybe???


----------



## pukasonqo

kougar kourt, koko and kylie are the forgotten kartrashians, PMK is busy herding her kash kows  but i am sure she'll come home refreshed and with a storyline for them
kourtney looks better in this outfit than in that white thingy she wore recently


----------



## mrsinsyder

Lmaoooooo


----------



## Jikena

mrsinsyder said:


> Lmaoooooo
> 
> View attachment 3359879



I get the joke but is he so broke that he needs to advertise products on instagram ?


----------



## Sasha2012

It's known as the happiest place on Earth.

But as everyone knows having too much fun can be exhausting and by day's end even Disneyland can become tiresome.

So it's not surprising that Kourtney Kardashian's kids Mason, six, and Penelope, three, appeared to be taking a welcome break from the non-stop action with a relaxing carousel ride.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Disneyland-carousel-ride.html#ixzz499j0UYmJ


----------



## skislope15

mrsinsyder said:


> Lmaoooooo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359879







He's edited it now.... So dumb lol


----------



## Jikena

Ok so apparently I didn't get it the first time lol. I thought the joke was just the name of the product.


----------



## lovely

I know I'm in the minority on this but I feel sad for Scott. He looks like he has so much pain in his eyes. I hope he's still going to therapy.


----------



## Jikena

lovely said:


> I know I'm in the minority on this but I feel sad for Scott. He looks like he has so much pain in his eyes. I hope he's still going to therapy.



Yeah. Can't even pretend to sell a product. :/ I've always liked Scott the best. And it's really sad what happened with his parents. I know the show is mostly fake but I felt like Kourtney was really not supportive/understanding after he lost both his parents...


----------



## redney

Those identical black chokers look stupid.


----------



## saira1214

Can you imagine a conversation between Kim and Kourt at Disney? 

Kourt: "Kim, like, where's my choker? I need my choker."

Kim: "I don't know. Does my choker look good?" Like, selfie good? I think I'll take a selfie on the tea cups ride. Wait, where's Saint?"

Kourt: "Do you think I should wash my hair today?"

Kim: "Nah."


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

lovely said:


> I know I'm in the minority on this but I feel sad for Scott. He looks like he has so much pain in his eyes. I hope he's still going to therapy.



He does. His eyes convey his feelings well, he has expressive eyes., and what they show now isn't happiness.


----------



## tweegy

Wow!!! Lmao This is sad. He can't caption his posts? or frigging schedule them? 



mrsinsyder said:


> Lmaoooooo
> 
> View attachment 3359879


----------



## mcb100

I never understand what's with Kourtney and Scott. Are they together? Are they not together? Are they just coparenting but Scott still hangs out with all of the family? I just don't get it. If you're going to be together, then be together. If you're not, then coparent or be together with the kids, and other than that, be apart. Scott is probably a really nice person. But my personal opinion is even if I was on a break with someone or whatever, or even after we broke up the first time, when someone sleeps with somebody else (I don't know for sure but scott is always pictured out with females partying) then it's really over, and I am not taking them back. Scott always seems to be kind of in the picture still and Kourtney is always like hmmming and hawing over what to do or not do. 

They're probably decent people, but they need to decide already....or maybe the show just makes them appear confusing to the viewers, who knows?


----------



## Jikena

mcb100 said:


> I never understand what's with Kourtney and Scott. Are they together? Are they not together? Are they just coparenting but Scott still hangs out with all of the family? I just don't get it. If you're going to be together, then be together. If you're not, then coparent or be together with the kids, and other than that, be apart. Scott is probably a really nice person. *But my personal opinion is even if I was on a break with someone or whatever, or even after we broke up the first time, when someone sleeps with somebody else (I don't know for sure but scott is always pictured out with females partying) then it's really over, and I am not taking them back.* Scott always seems to be kind of in the picture still and Kourtney is always like hmmming and hawing over what to do or not do.
> 
> They're probably decent people, but they need to decide already....or maybe the show just makes them appear confusing to the viewers, who knows?



Couldn't agree more.

Their storyline ("Scott is doing better, I like him - Oh no, he got drunk and partied all night again, what a douche") has been on their show for ages now. A lot of people on here have said that they were dragging it for way too long.

I don't really know what to think because honestly I don't even know what's happening between them. It's not very clear. I think (as portrayed on the show) that Scott has been trying to make efforts to be a better person but Kourtney never sees it as being enough. And he's had mental issues. I think he might be depressed.


----------



## myown

the kids couldn't be more unimpressed


----------



## queen

mcb100 said:


> I never understand what's with Kourtney and Scott. Are they together? Are they not together? Are they just coparenting but Scott still hangs out with all of the family? I just don't get it. If you're going to be together, then be together. If you're not, then coparent or be together with the kids, and other than that, be apart. Scott is probably a really nice person. But my personal opinion is even if I was on a break with someone or whatever, or even after we broke up the first time, when someone sleeps with somebody else (I don't know for sure but scott is always pictured out with females partying) then it's really over, and I am not taking them back. Scott always seems to be kind of in the picture still and Kourtney is always like hmmming and hawing over what to do or not do.
> 
> They're probably decent people, but they need to decide already....or maybe the show just makes them appear confusing to the viewers, who knows?


I don't know any of these people only observe what they put out there for monetary gain.  That said, I don't find too much decent about the actions of any of the crew.  And above all it is a tv show that probably has little to do with reality.  I am amazed that they are still filming and that anyone covers their lives.  Different strokes and all that.  I really knew little of the K's until I started reading here and Bruce decided to become Cait and made the news.   I am sure they laugh all the way to the bank but they are made the brunt of many a joke in all forms of media.  I guess I am being judgy but I find little decency in the public personas portrayed by any of the kuwtk's.


----------



## mkr

myown said:


> the kids couldn't be more unimpressed


Well gee whiz no wonder.  The last place they went had MERMAIDS!


----------



## Crystalina

I think Mason looks very feminine.


----------



## ManilaMama

tweegy said:


> I mean...like did the hairdresser forget to finish? Did they start and mason was like noooo and they stopped? I don't understand it [emoji53]



If they can get their kids in chokers and leather and hair extensions then I assume they can impose any hairdo they want on Mason, eh? 

But _that's_ what makes it even more confusing for me. Why would they choose that hairdo on a little boy? It's really odd!


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> If they can get their kids in chokers and leather and hair extensions then I assume they can impose any hairdo they want on Mason, eh?
> 
> But _that's_ what makes it even more confusing for me. Why would they choose that hairdo on a little boy? It's really odd!



Doesn't Gwen Stefani's kids have the same cut?


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> Well gee whiz no wonder.  The last place they went had MERMAIDS!



WHAT? I must have missed that!


----------



## ManilaMama

berrydiva said:


> Doesn't Gwen Stefani's kids have the same cut?



I don't think I've seen her kids recently so I had to Google pics and I don't know if it's quite the same. Or maybe Gwen's kid has more texture and body so it falls differently? I don't know. I was about to google Mason's hair and look at them side to side but then I thought, "nah.. not worth my time" LOL. 

In other news I ended up googling more on Gwen's sunglasses and eyeglasses line! I was pretty impressed; never knew she "designs" eyewear now!

BUT I am super super OT now soooo... yeah.. back to Kourt and Scott..


----------



## bag-princess

ManilaMama said:


> *If they can get their kids in chokers and leather and hair extensions then I assume they can impose any hairdo they want on Mason, eh? *
> 
> But _that's_ what makes it even more confusing for me. Why would they choose that hairdo on a little boy? It's really odd!






ITA!!!  his hair is like that because kourt doesn't have to do anything with it.  most of the time it looks like they hit the floor running!


----------



## queen

ManilaMama said:


> If they can get their kids in chokers and leather and hair extensions then I assume they can impose any hairdo they want on Mason, eh?
> 
> But _that's_ what makes it even more confusing for me. Why would they choose that hairdo on a little boy? It's really odd!


Because it gets comments.


----------



## Sasha2012

There is nothing more fulfilling then spending quality time with the family.
Unless, of course, you would rather be somewhere else.

That certainly seemed the case for a thoroughly-bored looking Scott Disick, who couldn't tear himself away from his phone as he 'enjoyed' a day out with his kids on Wednesday.

Texting away, he even turned his back on his daughter Penelope at one point, as the ignored three-year-old and a friend rode ponies at the popular Underwood Farms just outside Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ook-bored-spends-day-phone.html#ixzz49o5xhnMn


----------



## pink1

Is she ever seen out w/ all 3 kids?  Just curious.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's planning on celebrating his 33rd birthday with a huge bash in Atlantic City, New Jersey on Saturday.

But Scott Disick's actual birthday is on Thursday, so it's no surprise that many of the Kardashian clan were excited to send him their best wishes via social media.

Kourtney, 37, with whom he has three children, three-year-old Penelope, six-year-old Mason and  one-year-old Reign, led the charge and chose to post a somewhat provocative throwback snap of the couple as part of her message.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...3-family-members-chime-too.html#ixzz49pi6Jndf


----------



## Oruka

pink1 said:


> Is she ever seen out w/ all 3 kids?  Just curious.


 
Yes, all the time.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Celebrating Scott's birthday at Nobu in Malibu (May 26)


----------



## chowlover2

Why isn't Penelope wearing shoes?


----------



## pukasonqo

why is kougar kourtney wearing lycra bike pants, or, why is she doing a throw back to the eighties knickerbocker fashion?


----------



## ChanelMommy

So are they together or not?


----------



## Sasha2012

She referred to him as her 'baby daddy' when she commemorated his birthday with a sweet Instagram post on Thursday.

And Kourtney Kardashian made sure she was on hand to celebrate the 33 years of her former flame, Scott Disick, as she joined him at his bash at Las Vegas' 1 OAK Nightclub at The Mirage Hotel on Friday evening.

The exes proved that, despite their tumultuous past, there is no bad blood between them as they partied together at the hot spot, with the duo even sharing a tender embrace once they were inside the club.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Las-Vegas-birthday-bash.html#ixzz4A0HF9yHo


----------



## ManilaMama

The green romper looks too big on her huh? And are those black pocket linings? The ones hanging out of the skirt hem? 

Ehh.. Not a fan of the overall look. I've seen kourt look better.. Sorry..


----------



## caitlin1214

Kourtney's capris ...  I'm starting to see Go Fug Yourself's point when they say they don't like formal shorts.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Where are that baby's shoes???


----------



## NicolesCloset

What's up with the girls faces at in the pic with khloe?

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zinacef

greasy and sticky, that's all!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney at JEWEL Nightclub at ARIA Resort & Casino on May 21, 2016, in Las Vegas. 

























Tumblr


----------



## caitlin1214

Ugh, I see all the chokers and I remember that scary story about the girl with a red ribbon tied around her neck.


----------



## lovely

caitlin1214 said:


> Ugh, I see all the chokers and I remember that scary story about the girl with a red ribbon tied around her neck.



LOL wasn't her name Jenny? I always tell people that story when I see chokers and they look at me like I'm nuts. Finally someone else remembers it too!!!


----------



## lovely

Also that leather get up makes me nauseous!


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> There is nothing more fulfilling then spending quality time with the family.
> Unless, of course, you would rather be somewhere else.
> 
> That certainly seemed the case for a thoroughly-bored looking Scott Disick, who couldn't tear himself away from his phone as he 'enjoyed' a day out with his kids on Wednesday.
> 
> Texting away, he even turned his back on his daughter Penelope at one point, as the ignored three-year-old and a friend rode ponies at the popular Underwood Farms just outside Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ook-bored-spends-day-phone.html#ixzz49o5xhnMn


LOL did Kourtney write the article?


----------



## labelwhore04

I love how as soon as Kourt and Scott break up, shes reverted back to her thotty party animal self. What happened to earth mother Kourtney? Its funny what breakups will do to people.


----------



## sparkle7

We still see her out with her kids. There's nothing wrong with a  mom going out to have a good time as long as kids are still being taken care of.  I  still don't see her as party animal . She looks pretty boring. I think this is mostly for show.


----------



## bag-princess

sparkle7 said:


> We still see her out with her kids. There's nothing wrong with a  mom going out to have a good time as long as kids are still being taken care of.*  I  still don't see her as party animal .* She looks pretty boring. I think this is mostly for show.





unless she is making those 3am booty calls like the one from the Biebs hotel room - looking rode hard and put up wet after leaving half her weave behind somewhere!!!   she looked like a hot mess!


----------



## lovely

labelwhore04 said:


> I love how as soon as Kourt and Scott break up, shes reverted back to her thotty party animal self. What happened to earth mother Kourtney? Its funny what breakups will do to people.



That's my thought too!


----------



## caitlin1214

lovely said:


> LOL wasn't her name Jenny? I always tell people that story when I see chokers and they look at me like I'm nuts. Finally someone else remembers it too!!!



In my book, I think her name was Sally. 

Different versions of the story have the ribbon being different colors, but the one in my book I remember was red velvet. 


(All the stories end the same way, though. The version I prefer is the one where he waits until she's on her deathbed and she finally agrees to take off the ribbon. I don't like the versions where he takes it off when she's asleep.) 

Interesting background about the story here: http://dreadfuldreary.blogspot.ca/2011/09/velvet-ribbon.html


----------



## VickyB

What has she done to her face??? Lips plumped, and what...cheek fillers? Has she always had those really deep wrinkles framing her mouth? She's rapidly aging. The weight loss hasn't done her face any favors. I can't even address that hideous green romper.


----------



## Coco1224

lovely said:


> LOL wasn't her name Jenny? I always tell people that story when I see chokers and they look at me like I'm nuts. Finally someone else remembers it too!!!




Hahaha... I totally remember that story too.. I think I heard that in 3rd grade and had nightmares about it! [emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> In my book, I think her name was Sally.
> 
> Different versions of the story have the ribbon being different colors, but the one in my book I remember was red velvet.
> 
> 
> (All the stories end the same way, though. The version I prefer is the one where he waits until she's on her deathbed and she finally agrees to take off the ribbon. I don't like the versions where he takes it off when she's asleep.)
> 
> Interesting background about the story here: http://dreadfuldreary.blogspot.ca/2011/09/velvet-ribbon.html




Yikes! Thanks for giving me future nightmares [emoji24]


----------



## qudz104

caitlin1214 said:


> Ugh, I see all the chokers and I remember that scary story about the girl with a red ribbon tied around her neck.




I remember this story too! Nightmare material for sure.


----------



## labelwhore04

VickyB said:


> What has she done to her face??? Lips plumped, and what...cheek fillers? Has she always had those really deep wrinkles framing her mouth? She's rapidly aging. The weight loss hasn't done her face any favors. I can't even address that hideous green romper.



I think she looks great for her age, she's almost 40. But if she starts messing with her face, she could turn into Kim 2.0 very quickly. She should just leave it alone because she's the most natural looking and the minimal plastic surgery has been working for her so far.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She can be 'earth mother' Kourt and 'party animal' Kourt. Moms are allowed to have fun, too. 

I despise the fabric/leather chokers....they aren't cute.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> *I think she looks great for her age, she's almost 40.* But if she starts messing with her face, she could turn into Kim 2.0 very quickly. She should just leave it alone because she's the most natural looking and the minimal plastic surgery has been working for her so far.





oh yea!  because we all know it is downhill from there! :giggles:  

THIS is what "looks good for her age" really looks like!  no filters. no surgery. no lies.


http://www.msnewsnow.com/story/32089746/terry-woman-celebrates-104th-birthdayhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## labelwhore04

bag-princess said:


> *oh yea!  because we all know it is downhill from there! :giggles:*
> 
> THIS is what "looks good for her age" really looks like!  no filters. no surgery. no lies.
> 
> 
> http://www.msnewsnow.com/story/32089746/terry-woman-celebrates-104th-birthday



I didn't say that, but you can't look 20 forever.

That 104 year old woman though! She doesn't even have wrinkles! How is that even possible? She looks like she's 70!. That's scary and amazing.


----------



## tweegy

I can't with her lips [emoji58] why, why kourt...


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> oh yea!  because we all know it is downhill from there! :giggles:
> 
> THIS is what "looks good for her age" really looks like!  no filters. no surgery. no lies.
> 
> 
> http://www.msnewsnow.com/story/32089746/terry-woman-celebrates-104th-birthdayhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I wanna be like her when I'm a century old!!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She can be 'earth mother' Kourt and 'party animal' Kourt. *Moms are allowed to have fun, too. *
> 
> I despise the fabric/leather chokers....they aren't cute.



Of course, but she never went out like this when she was with Scott. The only time she was ever photographed was during the day wearing sweat pants and a t-shirt running errands. Now she's having "girls trips" in Vegas and having one night stands with Justin Bieber. She's obviously just doing all this to make Scott jealous and seem like she's better off without him. She used to always act like partying was so lame and she was so above it, i just think it's funny.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> I didn't say that, but you can't look 20 forever.
> 
> That 104 year old woman though! She doesn't even have wrinkles! How is that even possible? She looks like she's 70!. That's scary and amazing.




i was just funning with you!     and i said the same thing - that lady looks no more than 70 years old.  amazing!  



dangerouscurves said:


> I wanna be like her when I'm a century old!!!!




don't we all!  




labelwhore04 said:


> Of course, but she never went out like this when she was with Scott. The only time she was ever photographed was during the day wearing sweat pants and a t-shirt running errands. *Now she's having "girls trips" in Vegas and having one night stands with Justin Bieber. *She's obviously just doing all this to make Scott jealous and seem like she's better off without him.She used to always act like partying was so lame and she was so above it*,* i just think it's funny.







who in their right mind would be jealous of that - except some 12 year old girl!!!  
and yea she used to act like all that partying and hanging out and going to clubs was so beneath her.  we see you kourt!  desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Meh, I don't think it was partying she thought was beneath her, it was probably the fact that Scott was pissy a$$ drunk, partying in the clubs every.single.night. That ish gets old real quick especially when you have three kids. 

She's been a playing mama to a grown a$$ man for years, I won't fault her for having some fun.


----------



## sunshinesash

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Meh, I don't think it was partying she thought was beneath her, it was probably the fact that Scott was pissy a$$ drunk, partying in the clubs every.single.night. That ish gets old real quick especially when you have three kids.
> 
> She's been a playing mama to a grown a$$ man for years, I won't fault her for having some fun.


preach girl!!!


----------



## sparkle7

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Meh, I don't think it was partying she thought was beneath her, it was probably the fact that Scott was pissy a$$ drunk, partying in the clubs every.single.night. That ish gets old real quick especially when you have three kids.
> 
> She's been a playing mama to a grown a$$ man for years, I won't fault her for having some fun.



ITA.  Many dads are out partying and clubbing but are not  judged as much as  moms who do the same thing.  Kourtney' s body looks good but she looks a mess most of the time. Either way if she's single or just showing Scott she can move on without him, I think she has that right. (although this can be a story line). Scott has been parting and seen with younger women yet he is not judged as much as Kourt. He's a dad and also has responsibilities.


----------



## redney

I think her going out is her new storyline, nothing more.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's back to business for Kourtney Kardashian.

The 37-year-old and six-year-old Mason joined Kim Kardashian for a meeting in the Woodland Hills area of Los Angeles on Tuesday.

The mother of three wore a pair of leather trousers, a black T-shirt with an image of Blondie on the front as she kept it laid back in a pair of black trainers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-meeting-Mason-sister-Kim.html#ixzz4ALQcEcyq


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> It's back to business for Kourtney Kardashian.
> 
> The 37-year-old and six-year-old Mason joined Kim Kardashian for a meeting in the Woodland Hills area of Los Angeles on Tuesday.
> 
> The mother of three wore a pair of leather trousers, a black T-shirt with an image of Blondie on the front as she kept it laid back in a pair of black trainers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-meeting-Mason-sister-Kim.html#ixzz4ALQcEcyq







this is how they dress for biz meetings!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

I know this isn't her thread but I can't get over how ridic Kim looks.


----------



## mkr

She shouldn't walk near Kourt in that outfit.  She just looks worse.


----------



## DiorT

mkr said:


> She shouldn't walk near Kourt in that outfit.  She just looks worse.



Thinking the same exact thing..


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I know this isn't her thread but I can't get over how ridic Kim looks.


 Ditto.


----------



## chowlover2

If I were Kourt, i would not leave the house with her. Of course Kim makes Kourt look great, so there's that..


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> If I were Kourt, i would not leave the house with her. Of course Kim makes Kourt look great, so there's that..




Of course! Kim and khloe are messes that make kourt look good. It's hot 101 basics darhling [emoji1326]


----------



## Jikena

berrydiva said:


> I know this isn't her thread but I can't get over how ridic Kim looks.



Same. I saw Kourtney's pic and didn't think anything about it and then Kim next to her, I had to giggle.  She looks so ridiculous.


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been dangling the prospect of a happy reconciliation for months.

And Kourtney Kardashian and her estranged beau Scott Disick certainly looked like the perfect pair as they treated their children to a slap up meal in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The dynamic duo seamlessly worked in tandem as they wrangled their three children back to their vehicle after they toasted the Sabbath over a meal in the posh Mastros eatery.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...py-families-children-meall.html#ixzz4AmLm9BHp


----------



## mkr

We miss you Scott.  This family is so boring without you.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> We miss you Scott.  This family is so boring without you.





especially kourt!!


----------



## mkr

Here's a really good Scott fix:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...FE_tqGsBai2D8voEMBz8Kg&bvm=bv.123664746,d.aXo


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> We miss you Scott.  This family is so boring without you.




Truth

Was only a matter of time


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> Here's a really good Scott fix:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...FE_tqGsBai2D8voEMBz8Kg&bvm=bv.123664746,d.aXo



He's the best thing about that show... His sense of humor reminds me of my husband but he wouldn't dare say things like that to my mom and dad.  Everyone else is fair game though LOL.


----------



## lovely

mkr said:


> Here's a really good Scott fix:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...FE_tqGsBai2D8voEMBz8Kg&bvm=bv.123664746,d.aXo



love this!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Here's a really good Scott fix:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...FE_tqGsBai2D8voEMBz8Kg&bvm=bv.123664746,d.aXo




OMG! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I didn't know he's hilarious! Thanks for laughs!


----------



## Laila619

Reign is so cute!!

What's with P never wearing shoes lately? My daughter is four months younger than P and she wants to walk/run everywhere. She always has shoes on of course.


----------



## zen1965

Laila619 said:


> Reign is so cute!!
> 
> What's with P never wearing shoes lately? My daughter is four months younger than P and she wants to walk/run everywhere. She always has shoes on of course.



Reign really is such a cutie.


----------



## dangerouscurves

JEWELRYHOE said:


> After seeing Scott shoot that poor Alligator in the eye for nothing but pleasure confirmed what an ***-hat he really is.  Nothing about this loser is funny or endearing.




He did what? Did he get arrested for animal abuse?


----------



## tweegy

JEWELRYHOE said:


> After seeing Scott shoot that poor Alligator in the eye for nothing but pleasure confirmed what an ***-hat he really is.  Nothing about this loser is funny or endearing.







dangerouscurves said:


> He did what? Did he get arrested for animal abuse?




I don't recall him actually shooting it... I could be wrong....

Dangerous, they were in Florida hunting or something I think the guys killed it not Scott... Again, I could be wrong..


----------



## tweegy

JEWELRYHOE said:


> You're wrong, the prick shot the animal in the face all for the cameras.  Google it.




Well... Uuh I DID say I could be wrong lol

Nah, I'm good thanks.


----------



## tweegy

JEWELRYHOE said:


> Didn't mean to come across so harsh, just wanted to confirm that he did kill it himself.




No worries [emoji5]


----------



## labelwhore04

I love Scott cause he always keeps it real


----------



## tweegy

labelwhore04 said:


> I love Scott cause he always keeps it real
> 
> View attachment 3375055




#truth 

Scott is a grade A dbag... But he is an entertaining one


----------



## labelwhore04

Scott has grown on me. I used to find him so annoying/immature and he always seemed like a downright horrible person but i actually like him the best now. He has a lot of issues but i think he has a good heart. He's grown a lot since the early seasons.


----------



## mkr

Gotta love him.


https://keekugc.cachefly.net/keek/video/hjAKaab


----------



## caitlin1214

I remember the Scott hunting the alligator episode. The way he hunted is the hunting I'm okay with. They hunted it for food and the skin is the by-product. (There were people that were going to eat it and the skin was going to be used to make a pair of shoes.)

The hunting I'm not okay with, however, is the kind where you just bring home a trophy.


----------



## Sasha2012

She had just jetted into the British capital, and Kourtney Kardashian had none other than her 'long lost twin' to show her around for a night on the town.

The 37-year-old was spotted making her exit from Restaurant Ours in London with Lindsday Lohan on Wednesday, a day which also saw the reality star take a Snapchat selfie of themselves sporting matching flower crowns as she declared in the caption, 'I found my long lost twin.' 

Also tagging along on the night out was Lindsay's rumoured fiancé Egor Tarabasov, who was trailing behind the new besties. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-Lohan-night-town-London.html#ixzz4B7SzePPi


----------



## mkr

Are they going out to the bars?  Kourtney is about to get schooled on partying!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Earth mother Kourtney would never be caught dead partying with Lilo, but i guess she's Kougar Kourtney now(or until she needs a new storyline).


----------



## tweegy

Really kourtney? Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## saira1214

Lilo is looking better than Kourt these days. Since when are they friends? Seems random.


----------



## NicolesCloset

saira1214 said:


> Lilo is looking better than Kourt these days. Since when are they friends? Seems random.


I was thinking that too

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tweegy

I can't!! lmao 

Have we seen this before?? it's so accurate tho!


----------



## Jikena

tweegy said:


> I can't!! lmao
> 
> Have we seen this before?? it's so accurate tho!




Yesss I had posted it on here.

Doesn't get old.


----------



## labelwhore04

LOL i love how they used a man voice for Khloe


----------



## tweegy

Jikena said:


> Yesss I had posted it on here.
> 
> Doesn't get old.



I saw it posted on ig and lost it.. too funny!


----------



## chowlover2

Perfection!


----------



## myown

bffs....

-kourtneys instagram


----------



## tweegy

She's very brave to wear that dress after lindsay...I'll give her that..


----------



## bag-princess

saira1214 said:


> Lilo is looking better than Kourt these days. Since when are they friends? Seems random.





tweegy said:


> Really kourtney? Lindsay Lohan?




besties and BFF!!!  





tweegy said:


> She's very brave to wear that dress after lindsay...I'll give her that..




you read my mind!!


----------



## bisousx

tweegy said:


> She's very brave to wear that dress after lindsay...I'll give her that..



Lmao!


----------



## mkr

Did they trade outfits for the day?  Ooh ooh this is news.  

Dear Scott,

   Please come back.  We need you.  You have no idea with what we have to put up with since you've been gone.  Thank you


----------



## Oryx816

tweegy said:


> She's very brave to wear that dress after lindsay...I'll give her that..



Are we talking about getting the cooties or a "who wore it better" situation?  [emoji23]


----------



## mkr

I thought they all had cooties...


----------



## tweegy

Oryx816 said:


> Are we talking about getting the cooties or a "who wore it better" situation?  [emoji23]


Who whore it better?


----------



## V0N1B2

tweegy said:


> Who whore it better?


I see what you did there


----------



## bag-princess

i know it is all scripted but i had to giggle at them actually letting what could be a hint of truth such as this be shown to the public.
i wonder just how worried/upset kim and kourt are in regards to their kids.


------------------------------------


It looks like the Kardashians don't want Blac Chyna to carry on their family's name. On Sunday's episode of _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_, the family was deeply offended when they learned via social media that Rob Kardashian had proposed to Chyna without bothering to tell them.

After offering to be the first one to reach out to Chyna, calling herself "the rational one," the eldest member of the Kardashian-Jenner clan got personal at dinner while talking to Kylie Jenner's on-again, off-again boyfriend (and Chyna's ex) Tyga.

"She's gonna carry on the legacy, like if she has a boy," Tyga said of the now-pregnant Chyna.

"I could change my kids' last names," Kourtney replied, referencing her three children – Mason, Penelope, and Reign Disick.

"What the f**k, I'm sitting right here you sick f**k!" Scott replied.

Clearly the father of three was not pleased by Kourtney's suggestion. She went on to clarify that she "could change" her kiddos last names "so that she couldn't have the last name."

Scott replied, "What the f**k is wrong with you?" to which Kourt insisted, "It's a joke!"



https://www.yahoo.com/tv/kuwtk-kourtney-kardashian-says-she-090000573.html


----------



## mkr

Why on earth does Rob have to tell the family before he proposes to Chyna?  Is he supposed to get their approval?  When I got engaged, the only people who knew it was going to happen was my boyfriend.  After I said yes, we told the parents first and then everyone else.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Why on earth does Rob have to tell the family before he proposes to Chyna?  Is he supposed to get their approval?  When I got engaged, the only people who knew it was going to happen was my boyfriend.  After I said yes, we told the parents first and then everyone else.




i know a lot of people that have done it this way,too!   i don't know about them but the guy did not have to do it - he wanted to do it that way.


----------



## ManilaMama

If I were a guy I would give all my immediate family a heads up before I propose. 

Their opinion of it won't matter, but I would give that heads up as a sign of respect (it doesn't feel good to be the last to know and I don't want them to feel that way). 

I think the k klan were shocked because they felt like they were last to know. It's petty and inconsequential but think about it... Imagine for a second that you find out from the grapevine that your younger brother got engaged. I would be hurt if I didn't know it sooner than social media.. That kind of thing


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

So is the baby #4 really on its way or are they just trying to stay "relevant"?


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that they were shocked because he didn't consult with them prior to proposing. PMK keeps a pretty tight rein on them and did this without their "blessing". So they feel blindsided that he didn't get their approval first, in typical K fashion the girls were upset because he didn't make it all about them.

I wouldn't be surprised if Kourtney was pregnant again. She's allowed him to be seen in public with her so he's clearly back in good graces. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Vienna

She's pregnant with Scott's baby!? #confused


----------



## dalinda

wait -what? kourtney's babies don't carry scott's last name?? i'm confused


----------



## tweegy

What? She's preg again? Said who?

She just got her revenge body back


----------



## labelwhore04

There's a rumour going around that she's a few weeks pregnant, but i highly doubt its true. But then again, i wouldn't be surprised either, she's always said she wanted 4 kids.


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> What? She's preg again? Said who?
> 
> She just got her revenge body back



that'll be the end of kougar kourtney but, maybe they can say it might be the biebs who is the baby daddy?


----------



## pixiejenna

pukasonqo said:


> that'll be the end of kougar kourtney but, maybe they can say it might be the biebs who is the baby daddy?


Is it wrong that I hope the Biebs  is the dad? Don't get me wrong I'm not a fan of the Biebs. I just think it would be hilarious if he was the dad. He would be the perfect act to add to the circus. Plus you know PMK got Kimbo set for life it's time she took care of her first born getting her set for life too. Especially since her first baby daddy isn't working. Now if she can work some magic for khlogore.   .   .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## redney

No way. That Biebs thing was a figment of PMK'S imagination, concocted in an attempt to give Kourt a storyline.


----------



## tweegy

redney said:


> No way. That Biebs thing was a figment of PMK'S imagination, concocted in an attempt to give Kourt a storyline.


Exactly

Same as her and Scott breaking up was a storyline...


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> No way. That Biebs thing was a figment of PMK'S imagination, concocted in an attempt to give Kourt a storyline.



it was so obvious!!! 




tweegy said:


> Exactly
> 
> Same as her and Scott breaking up was a storyline...




this is ALWAYS obvious!!    there are no long lines forming to the left for any of them - what other options did she have?  
good thing she is happy having babies and doing nothing else.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been busy filming for Keeping Up With The Kardashians, looking after her three children and working on her app.

But Kourtney Kardashian decided to let loose on Sunday as she hit the beach in Miami, Florida.

The 37-year-old made a splash in more ways than one as she showed off her incredible figure while plunging into the water to cool off.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...it-splashes-beach-children.html#ixzz4DOjJ457m


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian puckered up for a car selfie with four-year-old daughter Penelope while on holiday in Nantucket on Friday.

It was remarkably similar to the Snapchat her younger sister Kim Kardashian West posted minutes earlier with her three-year-old daughter North.

Joining the 37-year-old reality star in the rented black Rolls Royce was her six-year-old son Mason, but there was no sign of her babydaddy Scott Disick or their 19-month-old son Reign.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ucket-holiday-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz4FCsnuFSq


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I LOVE the white swimsuit!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

kougar kourtney is back or is it MILF kourtney they are aiming for?
better than snooze fest kourtney


----------



## BabyDollChic

Anyone know who makes her aviators?


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> kougar kourtney is back or is it MILF kourtney they are aiming for?
> better than snooze fest kourtney




girl  she is STILL snoozing - just desperately trying to make fetch happen as usual!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian returned to work on Monday after enjoying a seaside family vacation in the tony East Coast resort of Nantucket.

It was back to reality for the 37-year-old who was spotted leaving the KUWTK studios in Van Nuys, California.

The reality star showed off her sun-kissed legs in a pair of barely-there denim hotpants which flashed a hint of her pert bottom.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ants-barely-satin-slip-top.html#ixzz4FU6olKy1


----------



## Swanky

lol!!!


----------



## sunshinesash

beautiful makeup and hair, LOVE those booties so much...but the clothes, NOT so much. Definitely a bit of a fail look, but hey, at least she's doin her and rockin it with confidence


----------



## Slimders

I kind of love and hate this outfit. It's been worn too much now and she is FAR too old to wear it, but she still looks good?


----------



## mkr

Kim is somewhere wondering why Kourt is wearing shorts under that beautiful dress.


----------



## bag-princess

i am surprised she had shorts on under there since she has been trying to be the "hot mama" lately!


----------



## pukasonqo

work? 
does kougar kourtney works at all?


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> work?
> does kougar kourtney works at all?




they consider the show as her "work"!   that is a big stretch when you see her slowly talking and moving


----------



## aleksandras

Her make up is looking so beautiful there. Too bad the outfit's not good.


----------



## tweegy

So many questions... KUWTK Studios?? work?? Why was that article written with a hint of a pervy tone?


----------



## mkr

Kourtney is so boring.  Where is Scott?


----------



## Lounorada

No DailyFail, those are _not_ denim hotpants... they are denim underwear.


----------



## caitlin1214

bag-princess said:


> they consider the show as her "work"!   that is a big stretch when you see her slowly talking and moving


Haha! I recorded an episode of Family Guy where the Griffins become a Neilsen family. Peter took all the boxes and started controlling the shows and changing them into things he would like to watch. He changed Keeping Up with the Kardashians to Creeping (Kreeping?) Up on the Kardashians. A guy with the ponytail in the background sneaks up and scares the girls while they're starting businesses or getting their fat waxed.


----------



## AEGIS

Her legs are weird to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Daily Mail

San Diego, (July 26)


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha! I recorded an episode of Family Guy where the Griffins become a Neilsen family. Peter took all the boxes and started controlling the shows and changing them into things he would like to watch. He changed Keeping Up with the Kardashians to Creeping (Kreeping?) Up on the Kardashians.* A guy with the ponytail in the background sneaks up and scares the girls *while they're starting businesses or getting their fat waxed.





LOL   i doubt if it would work on Kourt!!!    she always seems so drugged/heavily medicated that i can't see her jumping if someone creeped up behind her!


----------



## Vienna

What is with those shoes Kourtney is wearing! I had those in the 90s


----------



## tweegy

Vienna said:


> What is with those shoes Kourtney is wearing! I had those in the 90s


LOL *hangs head* Me too!


----------



## Sasha2012

As has been repeatedly proven on their hit reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians, the Kardashian family like to go big whenever there's an occasion worth celebrating.

And after descending on San Diego to toast Kris Jenner's mother Grandma Mary Jo's 82nd birthday with a lavish meal, the clan headed out for a spot of horse-racing on Wednesday.

Kourtney Kardashian, 37, looked sensational as she arrived at the Del Mar racetrack in a white tank top with ivory high-waisted trousers, while her ex Scott Disick opted for a rose-patterned blazer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-floral-jacket-head-races.html#ixzz4FjlYigTf


----------



## Lounorada

Lawd D!ck looks like a fool.

Not a fan of Kourtneys outfit, but at least she looks comfortable and more practical than her try-too-hard sisters.


----------



## tweegy

Yyeeeeaaaaassssss!!!!! Not quite the paisley suit but still. Could it be that the poor mans comedic version of Patrick Bateman is back. 

 All that's missing now are the men with horses and Harley's!


----------



## berrydiva

Scott is still wearing those "Lord Disick" shoes...smh.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her family includes some of the most glamorous and stylish women in the world.

But on Friday, reality star Kourtney Kardashian made it clear that she still stands out, even among that bevy of beauties, as she headed to Woodland Hills to film the upcoming season of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

The 37-year-old stunner slipped into a form-fitting white jumpsuit that showed off her hour-glass figure and radiated summer chic.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ting-white-jumpsuit-joins-family-filming.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian’s Bambi-brown eyes are wide with consternation. Her PR is looking visibly pained. I am blushing heavily. It’s not a great start. I have just brought up the subject of Kourtney’s nude portrait – you know, the one published last year? But she has no idea what I am talking about. ‘That wasn’t me; I wasn’t ever photographed naked in Vanity Fair. You must be thinking of one of my sisters,’ she gently protests, politely taken aback by my blunder. Meanwhile, the PR is hastily Googling to check whether I really mean Kim or Khloé or Kendall or Kylie, or even family matriarch and mum/manager Kris.

The PR eventually downloads the artistically lit, intimate image of a woman lying on her side. Her bare back is towards the camera. ‘Oh, you’re right, I recognise that butt. It is me!’ Kourtney laughs. ‘I actually love that picture, but I do so many things that it’s hard to keep track…’ That, in a nutshell, is life on Planet Kardashian. Surreal. Astonishing. And so rich with extraordinary incidents that a nude portrait in Vanity Fair can easily get forgotten.

We are meeting today to talk about her new role as ambassador for Manuka Doctor skincare, a range that contains that most ancient of modern rediscoveries, manuka honey, a substance renowned for its healing properties – more of which later.

But first, an introduction to Kourtney, who, aged 37, is the eldest of the Kardashian ‘klan’, and the most petite. A five-foot-nothing, long-lashed beauty who swears on-screen and tweets Bible verses, she has three super-cute children: Mason, six, Penelope, four, and Reign, 20 months. If you look online you can quite literally see footage of her giving birth to her first two – the normally intimate experience was broadcast on the family’s reality TV show, Keeping Up With the Kardashians.

‘At the outset we didn’t intend to show the footage to anyone but it was just so beautiful we felt we had to share it,’ says Kourtney. ‘It’s not like the movies. It doesn’t have to be this crazy experience of screaming and yelling.’ It is quite touching and natural, and well worth a look, as it happens, but I am keenly aware, dear reader, that I’m wandering off topic.

Of course, what you really want to know about (don’t fib) is the ‘bottom’ line. Let’s just say Kourtney possesses the sort of perky derrière that – while it may never break the internet as her bootilicious sister Kim once famously tried to do – is gym-toned and diet-honed to the point of pert perfection.

She credits much of her glow to manuka honey. ‘I’ve been using it for years,’ she says. ‘I drink it in my shake in the morning, I give it to my children and our TV production crew eats it by the spoonful because it has antibacterial properties. The Manuka Doctor skincare range is amazing because it contains so many other natural ingredients that are easily absorbed and make my skin supple and hydrated without feeling greasy.’

Ah, if only glowing health were that easy to come by for those of us whose names don’t begin with a Very Special K. Because to be born into the Kardashian klan is to belong to America’s real first family. Launched in 2007 on E!, Keeping Up With the Kardashians attracted an average audience of more than three million for its latest season premiere, and the series has spawned a spin-off empire of apps, gossip-column fodder and a social media presence that verges on saturation.

For those a little rusty, here’s a family history (you might need pen and paper). Mother Kris Jenner (60) was married to Robert Kardashian, a US lawyer and businessman of Armenian descent. The pair divorced in 1991, having had Kourtney, Kim (35), Khloé (32) and Rob (29). Robert rose to fame as O J Simpson’s friend and assisted on his defence team. He died in 2003.

‘It’s a shame my dad isn’t around any more because I’d really love my kids to get to know him, but I do believe that his spirit is watching over us all the time,’ says Kourtney. ‘That’s a really nice, secure feeling. Someday we will dig out all the old family videos and watch them together.’

One month after their divorce, Kris married former Olympian Bruce Jenner and had two more daughters, Kendall (20) and Kylie (18). They subsequently split up and Bruce later went though a gender transition to become Caitlyn, and now has her own reality show, I Am Cait. I think you can now see why you ought to tune in.

So. Kim has a hugely famous rear, is married to megastar rapper Kanye West and has two children, a daughter called North, three, and a son, Saint, who will be one in December. Khloé dabbles in fashion and TV presenting. Kendall is a model. Kylie has her own cosmetics line. And Kourtney is the quiet (kwuiet?) Kardashian, possibly because she seems surprisingly normal.

She wears Beyond Yoga pants and Athletic Propulsion Labs trainers; has no A-list pretensions, no air of self-perceived superiority. When she is offered a glass of water her features register genuine surprise. ‘Everybody is so polite here; I love it,’ she enthuses. ‘They enquire if I need anything, whereas at home [in the US] we demand, “Can somebody get a water and bring it here?” rather than doing it ourselves.’

Kourtney never hogs the limelight on-screen, but is instead queen of the withering put-down. Over 12 seasons of Keeping Up With the Kardashians, she has punctured her sisters’ egos with the sort of deadpan precision that would be unforgivable anywhere but ratings-hungry primetime. Mostly, her target is Kim, who is as look-at-me famous as it gets. The sisters’ children ‘run about together in a sweet little gang’, but as the big sister, Kourtney feels no need to pull her punches.

‘I start laughing at Kim when she’s crying ’cause I just can’t help it. She has this ugly crying face that she makes,’ was one comment addressed to camera. Then there was her rather more confrontational exchange with Kim: ‘You know what? I’m sick of you, you think you are hot sh** because you have the biggest ass in LA.’ But my favourite moment has to be when she responded to Kim crying about losing her diamond earring in the sea with: ‘Kim, there are people that are dying.’

For that gem alone, I love her the best. I also believe her when she says she’d be perfectly content to live anonymously – well, I say anonymously, but it’s all relative. I think by Kardashian standards, ‘anonymity’ means not discussing your lady bits on screen. ‘I don’t want the show to end, but I sometimes think I would be so happy if it did and I could just move away from it all,’ Kourtney says. ‘By the end of every season I’ve had enough, but then once we have had a break I’m ready for more.’

Kourtney may not generate as much white noise as her siblings, but she’s no shrinking violet. She has her own subscription-only app on which she suggests healthy family recipes (such as avocado breakfast pudding), shares insights into her world and gives interior design tips.

‘I love having a place where I can share things, but I don’t live my life thinking, “I’m a role model,”’ she muses. ‘I still feel surprised when I’m recognised in the street. I forget that so many people know who I am and have seen me give birth.’ And naked in Vanity Fair. It’s a thoroughly 21st-century phenomenon to witness lives laid so bare; indeed here at the YOU photo shoot (her first solo magazine cover in the UK), she is blithely unconcerned about stripping off between outfits.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/you...rdashian-life-TV-spotlight.html#ixzz4GgNZ1Oxm


----------



## stylemepretty

Did she do her own hair and make up?


----------



## Gaby87

I think she looks really pretty in this photoshoot, and to me at least, she's the most likeable of the Kardashians, monotone and all


----------



## chowlover2

Gaby87 said:


> I think she looks really pretty in this photoshoot, and to me at least, she's the most likeable of the Kardashians, monotone and all


Agreed!


----------



## sdkitty

Gaby87 said:


> I think she looks really pretty in this photoshoot, and to me at least, she's the most likeable of the Kardashians, monotone and all


I never watch that show but from what little I can see, I like her better than the rest of them too.  She seems less show-off


----------



## White Orchid

I like that every time Kim speaks, Kourtney doesn't hide from the fact that she's totally disinterested in what she has to say.  Or, it could just her bland demeanour.  Personally I think it's the former.


----------



## morgan20

Kourt looking like Amerie


----------



## Sasha2012

Since calling time on her relationship with Scott Disick and adopting a healthy new lifestyle, it seems that it's the eldest of the Kardashian brood's time to shine.

Kourtney, 36, has been snapped up as the star of a new natural beauty campaign and looks flawless in the dazzling new shoot as she shares her beauty secrets with FEMAIL.

Kourtney may have remained single since her split from Scott - the father of her three children - last year, but it seems she's single and ready to mingle.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-dress-new-beauty-campaign.html#ixzz4H48J5VWc


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her strict workout regimen.

And Kourtney Kardashian proudly showed the results of her grueling sweat sessions when she stepped out with her son Mason on Tuesday.

The 37-year-old reality star slipped into a skintight plunging tank that highlighted her enviable figure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ht-vest-ripped-jeans-Mason.html#ixzz4H49OGZ3l


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Now I can say I like Mason's haircut [emoji4]


----------



## stylemepretty

They've even got P pimping Kanye's crap


----------



## berrydiva

Mason is a cutie.  Its nice to see his face without all that hair in the way.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently revealed that smothering herself with honey is a beauty trick to attract men.

But on Saturday, Kourtney Kardashian used her ample assets to sweeten the deal instead.

The 37-year-old beauty spent her afternoon taking a dip in the pool as she posted her snaps on Instagram.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sexy-bikini-takes-dip-pool.html#ixzz4HHaYCuDq


----------



## pukasonqo

any takers? the real estate alone might help kougar kourtney


----------



## White Orchid

This whole clan of hoes are obsessed with their backsides.  The sad thing no-one else seems to be.

Still, this series will be a nice one to show the grandkids one day...


----------



## pixiejenna

Those bottoms look insanely uncomfortable that far up her a$$. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

Her pics look real at least, not photoshopped.  She looks good.


----------



## Jayne1

That's a lot of grass to keep golf course green in municipal water restricted California.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks good. One of the benefits of busting your a$$ in the gym is being able to bring the cheeks out come summertime.


----------



## RueMonge

pukasonqo said:


> any takers? the real estate alone might help kougar kourtney



Right? I see no men in this picture...actually no one else at all. Lonely way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## cdtracing

pixiejenna said:


> Those bottoms look insanely uncomfortable that far up her a$$.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Why don't they just buy thongs & be done with it!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her nose looks different?


----------



## Sasha2012

Her ex-fiance Scott Disick was pictured partying at a Sin City nightclub on Friday.

Kourtney Kardashian held her head up high as she took her three children to church on Sunday to Zoe Church's services at the El Rey Theatre in Los Angeles.

The 37-year-old had her hands full too and was spotted carrying son Reign while keeping an eye on her other son Mason and daughter Penelope who followed close behind.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...isick-lets-loose-Las-Vegas.html#ixzz4HMyA9XeN


----------



## csre

They were going to church? 
She forgot to put her pants on...


----------



## pixiejenna

Of course St. Kourt had to take the kids to "church" after Scott dose the closest thing that he can even call "work" and make his appearances at a vegas club. How else can she show that she's such a great single mom. *rolls eyes *

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> Why don't they just buy thongs & be done with it!!


Have you been to the beach lately?
Everyone is wearing tangas this year.(some better than others )
K looks amazing. She is almost forty and had 3 kids.


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> Have you been to the beach lately?
> Everyone is wearing tangas this year.(some better than others
> K looks amazing. She is almost forty and had 3 kids.



No, I haven't been to the beach in a few years.  While I love the beach, DH prefers mountains.  Kids are all grown & out of the house now so our vacays focus more on what he enjoys.  That & the fact that  I had 4 surgeries to remove skin cancer last spring so sunbathing is out for me.   I remember Tangas from the 90's & they have always been popular in South America, particularly in Brazil for decades.  Brazilians like da booty!!


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> No, I haven't been to the beach in a few years.  While I love the beach, DH prefers mountains.  Kids are all grown & out of the house now so our vacays focus more on what he enjoys.  That & the fact that  I had 4 surgeries to remove skin cancer last spring so sunbathing is out for me.   I remember Tangas from the 90's & they have always been popular in South America, particularly in Brazil for decades.  Brazilians like da booty!!


Sorry about your health cancer.
Seriously, I was at the beach yesterday (Long Island) and it was unbelievable.
I saw so many bums. lol 
I forgot about the tangas in the nineties.
I guess the 90's fashions are really back!


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> Sorry about your health cancer.
> Seriously, I was at the beach yesterday (Long Island) and it was unbelievable.
> I saw so many bums. lol
> I forgot about the tangas in the nineties.
> I guess the 90's fashions are really back!



Thanks.  The surgeries are no biggie.  It's the price I pay for decades of sunworshipping.   At 61, I'm lucky that it's taken this long for them to show up.  I came up during the pre-sun screen era so we didn't even know what that was or the damage we were doing to our skin.

I have no desire to show my 61 yr old butt anywhere. (some things are better left covered up)  But, even back in the day when I had butt so toned you could bounce a quarter off of it, I wouldn't have worn a tanga or a thong.  There's just something about some thing going up my butt crack that would drive me crazy.


----------



## AEGIS

Mason has really nice coloring


----------



## Lounorada

Reign is such an adorable kid!


----------



## mari_merry

Taking her son Mason to an art class in Woodland Hills, CA on August 16, 2016


----------



## pink1

I know this has been asked before....do her kids go to school?  I'm not certain of the oldest children's ages.


----------



## uhpharm01

pink1 said:


> I know this has been asked before....do her kids go to school?  I'm not certain of the oldest children's ages.


Maybe they are home schooled


----------



## NicolesCloset

Good ol camel toe once again


----------



## AEGIS

uhpharm01 said:


> Maybe they are home schooled


Oh so they can be valedictorian of home school just like their auntie!


----------



## uhpharm01

AEGIS said:


> Oh so they can be valedictorian of home school just like their auntie!


Hahah!


----------



## White Orchid

It's funny how Kourtney is the oldest, has popped out 3 kids, and yet has the best body out of the lot of them (excluding the 2 youngest).


----------



## berrydiva

Kourtney's body looks great. I really like her sports bra. 

Y'all are obsessed with seeing camel toe lol. Swear I never notice it until someone here points it out.


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> Kourtney's body looks great. I really like her sports bra.
> 
> Y'all are obsessed with seeing camel toe lol. Swear I never notice it until someone here points it out.



Camel toes and regular toes seem to be a thing for TPF.


----------



## labelwhore04

White Orchid said:


> It's funny how Kourtney is the oldest, has popped out 3 kids, and yet has the best body out of the lot of them (excluding the 2 youngest).



Yep and it's because she hasn't disfigured her body with butt injections. Kim would probably look like that if she had kept her natural behind, same with Khloe. Those deformed butts really make them look at least 10 pounds heavier than they are. Kourt kept it natural, plus she actually works out and eats clean it seems.


----------



## mari_merry

Hidden Hills, CA / August 21, 2016


----------



## VickyB

Is there any reason for these photos? Why do they take so many pics of themselves??? Really, why?


----------



## pukasonqo

well, kougar kourtney has to advertise as she might be in the market


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Is there any reason for these photos? Why do they take so many pics of themselves??? Really, why?


Normal social networking behavior. They're not doing anything out of the ordinary from most folks on IG.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Is there any reason for these photos? Why do they take so many pics of themselves??? Really, why?


Cos they fancy the f...of themselves.  Too bad no one's offering to take on her (and her brood).


----------



## VickyB

Watching the new episode tonigth. Kris and kourt are out to lunch(figuratively and literally) and I see a hint of filler ridge under Kourt's right eye. Not as bad as Kris' but it's there.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Normal social networking behavior. They're not doing anything out of the ordinary from most folks on IG.



That's so pathetic  and such a sad statement about our culture. Ugh. This is really where we are.


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> well, kougar kourtney has to advertise as she might be in the market



LOL! Nobody is gonna hit that.


----------



## pixiejenna

labelwhore04 said:


> Yep and it's because she hasn't disfigured her body with butt injections. Kim would probably look like that if she had kept her natural behind, same with Khloe. Those deformed butts really make them look at least 10 pounds heavier than they are. Kourt kept it natural, plus she actually works out and eats clean it seems.


No way Kim would look that good even if she never got butt injections. Kim is too lazy to take care of herself, eat well, and exercise. Kourtney actually eats well and exercises she's naturally thin but she puts in effort to maintain her figure. Kim's body type is much more plump and requires a lot of time and energy to maintain a good shape without looking puggy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

Her props are a duck floatie and a skateboard...


----------



## AEGIS

mkr said:


> Her props are a duck floatie and a skateboard...




...and those 3 kids


----------



## Oryx816

AEGIS said:


> ...and those 3 kids



Well crafted.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> No way Kim would look that good even if she never got butt injections. Kim is too lazy to take care of herself, eat well, and exercise. Kourtney actually eats well and exercises she's naturally thin but she puts in effort to maintain her figure. Kim's body type is much more plump and requires a lot of time and energy to maintain a good shape without looking puggy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Maybe true now but Kim worked out pretty regularly while with Reggie. Maybe he was the driver but she's done it before perhaps she just needs better motivation.


----------



## Anne Martens

I see Kourtdwarf and think she smells, nothing about her is attractive.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Her props are a duck floatie and a skateboard...


 She must have got the last few cents in the Kardashian-selfie-props/location-budget-bucket.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> She must have got the last few cents in the Kardashian-selfie-props/location-budget-bucket.


Kim spent it all in Mexico.


----------



## mari_merry

August 22, 2016




Instagram


----------



## White Orchid

mari_merry said:


> August 22, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram


"Here's a photo of me in my nightgown".  This photo and her pose pretty much personfiies how 'animated' Kourtney is.


----------



## mari_merry

Just another day looking like a wax figure thanks to instagram filters. Right thigh photoshop-deformed, too



....Why?!


----------



## mari_merry

At the mall in Encino, California on August 23, 2016


----------



## berrydiva

I really like Kourtney's shoes but not her 'mom fit' relaxed denim pants.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Calabasas, CA on August 23, 2016


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg I can't stand the color of masons skin he seriously looks like he bathed in fake tanner. Why are these kids so freaking orange?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mari_merry

Taking her son to a music class in Beverly Hills on August 25, 2016


----------



## mkr

Okay they all need to stop with the shorts?  Are these all Kanye's?  He is a buffoon for designing all this garbage.  Well I mean he is a buffoon for hiring the horrible designer that made these clothes in his name.


----------



## mari_merry

Scott shopping at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills, CA on August 25, 2016


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Calabasas, CA on August 26, 2016


----------



## pukasonqo

love these natural, not posed pics! [emoji12]


----------



## mari_merry

In Cosmopolitan Magazine, October 2016 Issue


----------



## sdkitty

mari_merry said:


> In Cosmopolitan Magazine, October 2016 Issue


acting like her sisters now


----------



## Sasha2012

She reportedly wants more children, but Kourtney Kardashian only had eyes for the three she already raises with estranged partner Scott Disick on Saturday afternoon.

The TV personality, 37, enjoyed some quality time with her family as their European break off the coast of Capri gets into full swing.

Kourtney revealed her cleavage in a busty crop top and matching shorts teamed with a breezy white shirt as she indulged Penelope, second of her three children with Disick.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-aboard-luxury-yacht-Capri.html#ixzz4JKTAFFBm


----------



## mkr

What are they on break from exactly???


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> What are they on break from exactly???


Posing for Pap pictures must be exhausting.


----------



## uhpharm01

cdtracing said:


> Posing for Pap pictures must be exhausting.


lol


----------



## starsandbucks

I love when Kris wears the kooky grandma outfits (even though I'm sure that look cost $5000). Lately it seems like she's been wearing some real old lady cruise wear and I love it!


----------



## White Orchid

starsandbucks said:


> I love when Kris wears the kooky grandma outfits (even though I'm sure that look cost $5000). Lately it seems like she's been wearing some real old lady cruise wear and I love it!


That outfit will come in handy when she retires in Florida.


----------



## caitlin1214

starsandbucks said:


> I love when Kris wears the kooky grandma outfits (even though I'm sure that look cost $5000). Lately it seems like she's been wearing some real old lady cruise wear and I love it!


I know! It either looks like wallpaper, or this Italian hand-painted dinner platter I saw in Homesense that one time. (The rectangular ones with the yellow border.)


----------



## redney

h/t to Stylemepretty from the Kylie & Kendull thread. "many faces ago"


----------



## mari_merry

redney said:


> h/t to Stylemepretty from the Kylie & Kendull thread. "many faces ago"


----------



## Swanky

Kendall and Kourt look most similar to now


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been enjoying a fun getaway in Italy with her children and mom Kris Jenner.

And Kourtney Kardashian showed off her fit figure in another sexy one-piece as the family spent the day on a luxury yacht off Portofino on Monday.

The reality star, 37, wore a black swimsuit with a tan design as she played in the water with daughter Penelope, 4, and son Mason, 6, as son Reign, 20 months, looked on.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ece-spends-day-yacht-Italy.html#ixzz4JQCuqBGr


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kendall and Kourt look most similar to now


yes, Kylie looks like a different person and PMK looks very different......as you said, the only ones who still look like themselves are Kourtney and Kendall


----------



## mkr

I see P has her own Gucci bag.  What are these people gonna tell their children when the show is cancelled and all the excess is gone and they spent all the money?


----------



## sdkitty

starsandbucks said:


> I love when Kris wears the kooky grandma outfits (even though I'm sure that look cost $5000). Lately it seems like she's been wearing some real old lady cruise wear and I love it!


but the shoes...trying to dress like her teenage daughters


----------



## kellytheshopper

Ughhhhh I love kourtney! She is the most beautiful!!!! She looks like such a good mom, you rarely see her without her kids!


----------



## Oryx816

kellytheshopper said:


> Ughhhhh I love kourtney! She is the most beautiful!!!! She looks like such a good mom, you rarely see her without her kids!



Hmmmm.  I don't know about "the most beautiful".....in what?  The world?  Her house?

I think she is the least enhanced and most relatable of the K family.  She does seem to genuinely enjoy spending time and bonding with her children.  That said, she is still thirsty as hell and has no talent but she appears to do just enough "kardashianing" (I can't refer to it as work, so I am coining this as a new verb) to maintain her lifestyle while still having some semblance of normalcy.


----------



## myown

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kendall and Kourt look most similar to now


I would buy it if Kourtney said she had no PS. she looks just older to me. 
but i´m also not good in spotting PS


----------



## mari_merry

At the Harper's Bazaar 'ICONS' party in NYC on September 9, 2016


----------



## redney

Thought Kanye banned everyone in the K family from smiling for the cameras. No wonder she wasn't invited to his spanx parade in the park, version 4.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> Hmmmm.  I don't know about "the most beautiful".....in what?  The world?  Her house?
> 
> I think she is the least enhanced and most relatable of the K family.  She does seem to genuinely enjoy spending time and bonding with her children.  That said, she is still thirsty as hell and has no talent but she appears to do just enough "kardashianing" (I can't refer to it as work, so I am coining this as a new verb) to maintain her lifestyle while still having some semblance of normalcy.



Yeah, Kourtney just isn't that facially attractive to me.  Kim circa 2009-2011 was.


----------



## mari_merry

Out in NYC on September 10, 2016


----------



## psulion08

Ack I can't get over those shoes!! [emoji85][emoji85] I do like the leather shorts !


----------



## sdkitty

psulion08 said:


> Ack I can't get over those shoes!! [emoji85][emoji85] I do like the leather shorts !


her mother wears those shoes.  I hope they're comfortable because they're sure not attractive


----------



## poopsie

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

I dunno.......................I kinda like them. And IMO they go good with what she is wearing


----------



## White Orchid

My fave bag is my Stella, but those shoes are just hideous IMO.  Each to their own.


----------



## lilapot

Looking at these pictures makes me smile. I don't know much about Kourtney except for that gossip about her ans Bieber (which I thought was yuck -lol) but I really like how she looks so natural (no heavy make up) and I like her second outfit (white tee, leather shorts and I don't really mind the shoes, too). She does look mature and older than the others but she's the eldest so i guess it's expected (?) I remember how she used to dress well,  but lately, on GoFugYourself, I've seen her in the usual Kardashian ill-fitting, unflattering outfits so yah...


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Miami, Florida on September 13, 2016


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Why are they all wearing the same see-through shoes?


----------



## cdtracing

oo_let_me_see said:


> Why are they all wearing the same see-through shoes?



Haven't you heard? Plastic, see through hooker shoes are all the rage along with plastic, see through thigh high boots by kanye.


----------



## cdtracing

.


----------



## deltalady

oo_let_me_see said:


> Why are they all wearing the same see-through shoes?


Because their brother-in-law Kanye designed them.


----------



## chowlover2

oo_let_me_see said:


> Why are they all wearing the same see-through shoes?


Kanye designed them and nobody but the Kardashians will wear them!


----------



## redney

chowlover2 said:


> Kanye designed them and nobody but the Kardashians will wear them!


True! Same with his Pablo concert clothing.


----------



## chowlover2

redney said:


> True! Same with his Pablo concert clothing.


Yes!


----------



## Brandless

I'm guessing the half worn jacket is also Kanye's brilliant idea!


----------



## mari_merry

At a beach in Miami on September 14, 2016


----------



## myown

How old is Reign? He seems like to be a baby forever. Like Maggie Simpson.


----------



## shaurin

Who is the guy she is with in the beach photos?  A body guard?  I like her yellow suit.


----------



## Yoshi1296

shaurin said:


> Who is the guy she is with in the beach photos?  A body guard?  I like her yellow suit.



He works for the Kardashians and is their longtime friend. Something to do with PR. I think his name is Simon or something?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kourtney looks good.


----------



## mari_merry

In Miami on September 15, 2016


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Miami on September 15, 2016


----------



## trustlove

mari_merry said:


> At a beach in Miami on September 14, 2016



Any ID on the swimsuit? Super cute.


----------



## lazeny

Kourtney looks the most normal out of all of them. And it seems like she's really working out and eating healthy.


----------



## veronicamg_82

trustlove said:


> Any ID on the swimsuit? Super cute.


The swimsuit is Eres Les Essentiels Cachette Halterneck Swimsuit


----------



## mari_merry

At Prime 112 restaurant in Miami


----------



## VickyB

Looks like somebody forgot to erase the stretch marks on her thigh.


----------



## pukasonqo

Koukou forgot her pants, are we back to kougar kourtney?


----------



## labelwhore04

Is she pregnant again? The one-pieces and the tiny bump is kinda suspicious considering she's been in the best shape of her life lately.


----------



## VickyB

labelwhore04 said:


> Is she pregnant again? The one-pieces and the tiny bump is kinda suspicious considering she's been in the best shape of her life lately.



I was thinking the same thing!!!  Member she and Scott are no longer "together". Right. Perhaps they paid him a "stud" fee?


----------



## Oryx816

labelwhore04 said:


> Is she pregnant again? The one-pieces and the tiny bump is kinda suspicious considering she's been in the best shape of her life lately.





VickyB said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!!  Member she and Scott are no longer "together". Right. Perhaps they paid him a "stud" fee?



[emoji848] It certainly seems plausible.  Being pregnant is her identity/storyline.


----------



## GoGlam

I really like the pantless outfit!


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Miami on September 16, 2016


----------



## mari_merry

Out in Miami on September 17, 2016


----------



## TC1

I find it a bit refreshing if they show pics where she has cellulite & stretch marks. That's a bit more realistic than half of these stupid pap stroll pics.


----------



## mari_merry

*Miami / September 17, 2016*


----------



## VickyB

TC1 said:


> I find it a bit refreshing if they show pics where she has cellulite & stretch marks. That's a bit more realistic than half of these stupid pap stroll pics.


I agree plus I think casual is her best look!


----------



## prettyprincess

Did she remove her implants?


----------



## mkr

I like that she takes her kids to a public beach and she goes in the water and gets sand on her and gets a real tan.  Often.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> I really like the pantless outfit!


Same here...it's a perfect Miami outfit.


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> Did she remove her implants?


I feel like I remember reading here that she did remove them some years ago. I think after Mason.


----------



## myown

does anyone have a front-view of the pantless-outfit?


----------



## tweegy

mari_merry said:


> *Miami / September 17, 2016*


Anyone know the swimsuit?


----------



## CoachGirl12

I love that olive green lace up dress on her just recently.. she looks so good in it!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is a fitness fanatic who, despite having three kids, has maintained an enviable figure for a woman at any age.

And Kourtney Kardashian showed off the results of all her hard work on Thursday as she joined her sister Kim and brother-in-law Kanye West at Paris Fashion Week.

The 37-year-old was absolutely stunning in a sheer dress that showed off her trim and lithe physique to glorious effect.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-joins-Kim-Kanye-PFW.html#ixzz4LhjvT5Ky


----------



## Oryx816

Is Kanye dressing her now too?  Oh, and since when does trashy dressing pass for being fashionable?  I must have missed that memo...


----------



## lizmil

Nice sheer look at her behind!

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GoGlam

Aren't they cold? It's not warm in Paris right now.


----------



## Vienna

Who's the guy she's with in the beach pictures?


----------



## summer2815

WOW, I thought I was in Kim;'s thread.  Didn't realize it was Kourt, but her body looks amazing.  I am also loving those black/gold booties.


----------



## labelwhore04

I miss earth mother Kourtney


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks foolish.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her hair has gotten long


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder if they ever say no to an outfit.  That's it too ridiculous and just plain stupid and ugly to wear. 

Doesn't seem like they say no to anything.  lol


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder if they ever say no to an outfit.  That's it too ridiculous and just plain stupid and ugly to wear.
> 
> Doesn't seem like they say no to anything.  lol



Never! Kougar kourtney needs the expose! And where is koko? Doesn't she get to play dress ups with liberace's kurtains?


----------



## mkr

Kourt is turning back in to a Kardashian.


----------



## Jayne1

pukasonqo said:


> And where is koko? Doesn't she get to play dress ups with liberace's kurtains?


She'll be there. She didn't buy that new body to not dress it up at a Paris fashion show.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Khloe has new peen to chase, she ain't worried about fashion week. Priorities, lol.


----------



## labelwhore04

mkr said:


> Kourt is turning back in to a Kardashian.



I miss the Kourt that would go out wearing a t-shirt and shorts without makeup, clearly not giving 2 f*cks about any of that crap. Ever since she broke up with Scott she's gone full thot


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khloe has new peen to chase, she ain't worried about fashion week. Priorities, lol.





It was posted in the Khloe thread that she's on her way to Paris.  I knew it.  No way would she miss out. She's always a few steps behind the more important ones, but she will not be left behind.

I don't think I want to see her in Balmain though.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been taking Paris Fashion Week by storm and Kim and Kourtney Kardashian were at it again on Friday evening.

The reality TV siblings rocked rather revealing outfits as they attended the Buro 24/7 Fashion Forward Initiative at Paris Fashion Week in the French capital.

Kim, 35, and Kourtney, 37, showed off their gym-honed figures as they stepped out for the event at The Ritz.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-dress-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4LninH7kO


----------



## Deco

They're starting to look like the Addams Family.


----------



## Oryx816

.


----------



## Esizzle

Kourtney has been thoting around quite a bit since her breakup. Even though she is the second most boring kardashian, she is still my favorite! haha


----------



## pukasonqo

Esizzle said:


> Kourtney has been thoting around quite a bit since her breakup. Even though she is the second most boring kardashian, she is still my favorite! haha



well, kougar kourtney is in the same spot as koko: looking for takers and putting the goods on display (on a modest skale by komparison with the rest)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been taking Paris Fashion Week by storm and Kim and Kourtney Kardashian were at it again on Friday evening.
> 
> The reality TV siblings rocked rather revealing outfits as they attended the Buro 24/7 Fashion Forward Initiative at Paris Fashion Week in the French capital.
> 
> Kim, 35, and Kourtney, 37, showed off their gym-honed figures as they stepped out for the event at The Ritz.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-dress-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4LninH7kO



I like Kourt's dress. I would never wear something so revealing, but she pulls it off!


----------



## mkr

So is she still in Paris?  I mean Kim just got robbed...I guess the party isn't over...


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> So is she still in Paris?  I mean Kim just got robbed...I guess the party isn't over...



Not sure...she & PMK may have flown back with her.  I think I saw pics of them when she arrived in the US.  Not absolutely for sure tho.


----------



## mkr

Well it's a good thing Rob never gave her a ring...


----------



## ManilaMama

Is that Rita Ora beside kourtney in the last photo? 

Gee, Kourt looks so short compared to her. 

I don't know if it's because I'm old or what but when I see sheer clothes like that, the first thing I think of is -- won't she get a cold? 

If wind hits my body at night, I usually come down with something lol. [emoji23] I think my mom is rubbing off on me


----------



## mkr

mkr said:


> Well it's a good thing Rob never gave her a ring...


Duh I meant Scott!!!


----------



## White Orchid

I just remembered who Kourt's hairline/forehead reminds me of - that New Jersey housewives chick, Theresa.

Just thought I'd share that with you all


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> I just remembered who Kourt's hairline/forehead reminds me of - that New Jersey housewives chick, Theresa.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that with you all



Yes!  A little simian look to that hairline.....


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> I just remembered who Kourt's hairline/forehead reminds me of - that New Jersey housewives chick, Theresa.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that with you all


Or maybe...


----------



## White Orchid

One of my favourite shows as a kid!



mkr said:


> Or maybe...


----------



## pixiejenna

White Orchid said:


> I just remembered who Kourt's hairline/forehead reminds me of - that New Jersey housewives chick, Theresa.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that with you all


Kourt doesn't look like a hairy ape [emoji14] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

A recent episode of Rob & Blac suggested that the ladies may not have been on the best of terms.

But Kourtney Kardashian and Blac Chyna quashed any rumors that the brunette beauties may not be getting along well in a series of Snapchat photos on Friday.

The 37-year-old sister of Rob Kardashian and his pregnant fiancée spent a day together at the pumpkin patch.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ers-law-enjoy-day-together.html#ixzz4NAQ344Ua


----------



## Aminamina

they  are strange and creepy. they all


----------



## cdtracing

OMG!!!  Blac China is HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Nathalya

She's almost due isn't she?

Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

Okay I'm gonna say something mean.  I apologize in advance.  Cairo is not cute.  And I mean that in the best way possible.

Don't hate.


----------



## Esizzle

mkr said:


> Okay I'm gonna say something mean.  I apologize in advance.  Cairo is not cute.  And I mean that in the best way possible.
> 
> Don't hate.


He looks like his daddy who is fug as well. Blac isnt much of a looker either. Whole family not blessed looks wise. I wonder what the new kardashian is going to look like


----------



## Esizzle

cdtracing said:


> OMG!!!  Blac China is HUGE!!!!!


I read somewhere that her "goal" was to gain like 80 lbs or something and her logic was "why should I not try to gain weight when I am pregnant". Clearly not a smart cookie lol


----------



## mkr

Esizzle said:


> I read somewhere that her "goal" was to gain like 80 lbs or something and her logic was "why should I not try to gain weight when I am pregnant". Clearly not a smart cookie lol


Maybe she wants to look just like Kim.  In that case she's winning.


----------



## cdtracing

80 lbs???  Looks more like 100!!  Those lypo machines at the Epione Spa are going to be working overtime.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Okay I'm gonna say something mean.  I apologize in advance.  Cairo is not cute.  And I mean that in the best way possible.
> 
> Don't hate.





Esizzle said:


> He looks like his daddy who is fug as well. Blac isnt much of a looker either. Whole family not blessed looks wise. I wonder what the new kardashian is going to look like



I agree...he's not a cute child but look at his parents.  He looks like his daddy & Tyga ain't no looker.  BC is not pretty in my opinion either.  Poor kid didn't really stand a chance.  Rob ain't no prize so Rob & China's daughter doesn't have much of a gene pool to pull from either.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> I agree...he's not a cute child but look at his parents.  He looks like his daddy & Tyga ain't no looker.  BC is not pretty in my opinion either.  Poor kid didn't really stand a chance.  Rob ain't no prize so Rob & China's daughter doesn't have much of a gene pool to pull from either.


They need to pray she looks like a K.  Have you seen Chyna's mom?


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> They need to pray she looks like a K.  Have you seen Chyna's mom?



Sure have.  That's her in the pic with PMK.  Scary how she & China look alike.  If Rob want to know how China is going to age, just take a look at her mom.  They better hope that girl comes out looking like a Kartrashian.  It's the only chance she has.


----------



## TC1

Rob used to be fairly decent looking back in the day. Since this huge weight gain he just looks like a slob.


----------



## Sasha2012

TC1 said:


> Rob used to be fairly decent looking back in the day. Since this huge weight gain he just looks like a slob.


Rob remined me of the Pokemon Snorlax. Snorlax might be more productive though.


----------



## ManilaMama

Sasha2012 said:


> Rob remined me of the Pokemon Snorlax. Snorlax might be more productive though.



LOL! Since you went there... Let me just leave this here:


----------



## White Orchid

Remember when Sasha was a nice, sweet girl before we dragged her down to our level? 



Sasha2012 said:


> Rob remined me of the Pokemon Snorlax. Snorlax might be more productive though.


----------



## Sasha2012

White Orchid said:


> Remember when Sasha was a nice, sweet girl before we dragged her down to our level?


----------



## knasarae

Funny.. I don't think Cairo looks anything like Tyga.  I think he looks just like Chyna.


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> They need to pray she looks like a K.  Have you seen Chyna's mom?


just googled her. wow


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> I agree...he's not a cute child but look at his parents.  He looks like his daddy & Tyga ain't no looker.  BC is not pretty in my opinion either.  Poor kid didn't really stand a chance.  Rob ain't no prize so Rob & China's daughter doesn't have much of a gene pool to pull from either.





cdtracing said:


> I agree...he's not a cute child but look at his parents.  He looks like his daddy & Tyga ain't no looker.  BC is not pretty in my opinion either.  Poor kid didn't really stand a chance.  Rob ain't no prize so Rob & China's daughter doesn't have much of a gene pool to pull from either.


Actually Rob was very good looking before he gained weight. He looked great on dancing with the stars, arguably the best looking of the K's.


----------



## Chagall

It seems rather mean spirited to criticize a child's looks!


----------



## White Orchid

In case anyone's curious as to what I'd define as good looking.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 *fans herself*


----------



## bag-princess

Chagall said:


> It seems rather mean spirited to criticize a child's looks!



and where is all the righteous indignation that gets posted when people talk about kourts kids!  you get dragged for saying something like that then.


----------



## morgan20

White Orchid said:


> In case anyone's curious as to what I'd define as good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fans herself*



 He is alright but not for me...but I know I am derailing this thread


----------



## Chagall

bag-princess said:


> and where is all the righteous indignation that gets posted when people talk about kourts kids!  you get dragged for saying something like that then.


Yep right I've never said anything against kids looks ever. I think they should be off limits.


----------



## Oryx816

Sasha2012 said:


> Rob remined me of the Pokemon Snorlax. Snorlax might be more productive though.



Post of the day!

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Rob remined me of the Pokemon Snorlax. Snorlax might be more productive though.





White Orchid said:


> Remember when Sasha was a nice, sweet girl before we dragged her down to our level?





Sasha2012 said:


>



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Who are you? What have you done to Sasha? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

morgan20 said:


> He is alright but not for me...but I know I am derailing this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495356



Who dat???? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bag-princess

morgan20 said:


> He is alright but not for me...but I know I am derailing this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495356


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> Who dat????



Real estate agent and part-time fashion model* Donnell Blaylock Jr.*
http://blackdoctor.org/467387/donnell-blaylock-jr-model-real-estate-agent/


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> Real estate agent and part-time fashion model* Donnell Blaylock Jr.*
> http://blackdoctor.org/467387/donnell-blaylock-jr-model-real-estate-agent/



(In Bretmanrock's voice) I think I'm pregnant.


----------



## bisousx

dangerouscurves said:


> (In Bretmanrock's voice) I think I'm pregnant.



Omg!! Lollll


----------



## Chagall

morgan20 said:


> He is alright but not for me...but I know I am derailing this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495356


He's only alright???​


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> (In Bretmanrock's voice) I think I'm pregnant.


----------



## Deco

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 3495483


----------



## White Orchid

morgan20 said:


> He is alright but not for me...but I know I am derailing this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495356


Derail all you like.  Wowsa


----------



## White Orchid

I have a new love    Bit on the vanilla-ish side, but that's OK.  I'm versatile like that 

Too bad for me he'll probably never be allowed into my country or any other for that matter, the way things are heading


----------



## Esizzle

White Orchid said:


> I have a new love    Bit on the vanilla-ish side, but that's OK.  I'm versatile like that
> 
> Too bad for me he'll probably never be allowed into my country or any other for that matter, the way things are heading


UMM YUMMM! He can make me chai anytime he wants.


----------



## Esizzle

morgan20 said:


> He is alright but not for me...but I know I am derailing this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495356


BEAUTIFUL. Where did you find him.


----------



## Esizzle

dangerouscurves said:


> (In Bretmanrock's voice) I think I'm pregnant.


LOL!!! I recently found the gem that is bretmanrock and now I am obsessed!


----------



## White Orchid

Esizzle said:


> BEAUTIFUL. Where did you find him.


On Facebook.  The female Muslim world is currently going cray-cray for the chaiwala with the piercing blue eyes, lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Oh and there's another one but I'm not really into blondes.  Still I wouldn't say no.  To a cuppa I mean


----------



## AEGIS

White Orchid said:


> I have a new love    Bit on the vanilla-ish side, but that's OK.  I'm versatile like that
> 
> Too bad for me he'll probably never be allowed into my country or any other for that matter, the way things are heading



I haven't been here for months. Thank you for this.


----------



## AEGIS

King Cairo is a cute kid and he looks nothing like Tygga. He is his mother's spitting image.


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> I haven't been here for months. Thank you for this.


Hey butt out, he's mine.  You're married already


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Oh and there's another one but I'm not really into blondes.  Still I wouldn't say no.  To a cuppa I mean


Are you saying the guy on the left isn't Brad???


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Hey butt out, he's mine.  You're married already



being on a diet doesn't mean you cannot look at the menu!


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Are you saying the guy on the left isn't Brad???


Go easy on her girls.  It's still morning her end


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> being on a diet doesn't mean you cannot look at the menu!


Uh-oh, we got another greedy bish


----------



## bisousx

White Orchid said:


> I have a new love    Bit on the vanilla-ish side, but that's OK.  *I'm versatile like that*
> 
> Too bad for me he'll probably never be allowed into my country or any other for that matter, the way things are heading



lolol


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Oh and there's another one but I'm not really into blondes.  Still I wouldn't say no.  To a cuppa I mean


I can't stop laughing at this. Doppelgänger.


----------



## Deco

Surprisingly, I'm drooling over him lately. Effeminate pretty boys (not to mention gay, which is normally a reliable crush-kill) aren't my type, but I don't tire of seeing his photos. He has an interesting yummy look to me. Zachary Quinto's squeeze 

WO, I'm going down in a fiery ball with you, honey.


----------



## morgan20

Has Kourtney been doing anything lately 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the sexy Keith Carlos


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Are you saying the guy on the left isn't Brad???





morgan20 said:


> Has Kourtney been doing anything lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sexy Keith Carlos


Staaaaaaap


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> View attachment 3496066
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, I'm drooling over him lately. Effeminate pretty boys (not to mention gay, which is normally a reliable crush-kill) aren't my type, but I don't tire of seeing his photos. He has an interesting yummy look to me. Zachary Quinto's squeeze
> 
> WO, I'm going down in a fiery ball with you, honey.


Lol @ fiery ball   But yeah, nah, like you said, too effeminate for me.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Bwahaha! When I came into the thread, I thought, 'Wow! There is five new pages; what happened now?'
I see what happened


----------



## V0N1B2

morgan20 said:


> Has Kourtney been doing anything lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sexy Keith Carlos


Well she ain't doing him.... 
But if she is, good for her - he looks like he's giving my boyfriend Jon Hamm a run for his money


----------



## White Orchid

Did I just...


----------



## mkr

De-rail another thread?  Yes.  Yes you did.


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> Well she ain't doing him....
> But if she is, good for her - he looks like he's giving my boyfriend Jon Hamm a run for his money
> 
> View attachment 3496178


----------



## Aminamina

V0N1B2 said:


> Well she ain't doing him....
> But if she is, good for her - he looks like he's giving my boyfriend Jon Hamm a run for his money
> 
> View attachment 3496178


_Ay_, _caramba_!


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> De-rail another thread?  Yes.  Yes you did.


Lol, no, no 
It was actually something else that made my jaw drop but I iz too shy to say


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> Well she ain't doing him....
> But if she is, good for her - he looks like he's giving my boyfriend Jon Hamm a run for his money
> 
> View attachment 3496178



Scuse me while I'm wiping my drools. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> Well she ain't doing him....
> But if she is, good for her - he looks like he's giving my boyfriend Jon Hamm a run for his money
> 
> View attachment 3496178



I don't wanna have kids but I'd have two with him.


----------



## morgan20

V0N1B2 said:


> Well she ain't doing him....
> But if she is, good for her - he looks like he's giving my boyfriend Jon Hamm a run for his money
> 
> View attachment 3496178



That's my Keith and I am willing to have ten children with him! Then have designer v......a surgery afterwards!


----------



## dangerouscurves

morgan20 said:


> That's my Keith and I am willing to have ten children with him! Then have designer v......a surgery afterwards!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Lol, no, no
> It was actually something else that made my jaw drop but I iz too shy to say



Mine, too!!   He's a HOTTIE!!


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 3496362





morgan20 said:


> That's my Keith and I am willing to have ten children with him! Then have designer v......a surgery afterwards!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Kourtney doesnt usually like hairy guys but he looks really nice.
Would she like him? 







Look: he has an angry puppy. I dont think Kourtney likes dogs.






Normally not my type at all but I have been binge watching The Vikings and I think I want one.


----------



## mkr

He's not weathered enough for that hairdo.


----------



## ManilaMama

V0N1B2 said:


> Well she ain't doing him....
> But if she is, good for her - he looks like he's giving my boyfriend Jon Hamm a run for his money
> 
> View attachment 3496178



I have nothing to say but this needs to be reposted.. Because of SCIENCE!! 

That made NO sense. Brain all fuzzy. Drool all over.


----------



## CobaltBlu

what about this one....? I mean...what would Kourtney think of this one?


----------



## CobaltBlu

V0N1B2 said:


> Well she ain't doing him....
> But if she is, good for her - he looks like he's giving my boyfriend Jon Hamm a run for his money
> 
> View attachment 3496178



doll. just get in the corner.


----------



## mkr

CobaltBlu said:


> what about this one....? I mean...what would Kourtney think of this one?


Kourtney would say his beret gives him street cred.  He's a do-er.  Even though Kourtney likes tall dark skinny guys. No really.  She told me.


----------



## ManilaMama

I think Kourtney would approve if we had an "eye candy" thread. We can call it "Hot Men with or without Hermes" and then it can fit in TPF! Hmm whatchathink?


----------



## CobaltBlu

was that on TMZ?


mkr said:


> Kourtney would say his beret gives him street cred.  He's a do-er.  Even though Kourtney likes tall dark skinny guys. No really.  She told me.



The Kardashians use a lot of photoshop.
Is there a lot of photoshop in this picture? it seems like maybe only a little.....


----------



## ManilaMama

CobaltBlu said:


> was that on TMZ?
> 
> 
> The Kardashians use a lot of photoshop.
> Is there a lot of photoshop in this picture? it seems like maybe only a little.....



This man definitely needs to be styled by a Kardashian. I think the scenic background would stand out much more if he wore close to no clothes, like the Ks. All the layers are just.. Distracting.. [emoji38]


----------



## CobaltBlu

so much truth there.....


----------



## CobaltBlu

i forgot scott disick had a beard. I always forget about him.


----------



## berrydiva

Wait. What's happening in this thread? Lemme go back....seems like there's some eye candy posted.


----------



## Deco

V0N1B2 said:


> Well she ain't doing him....
> But if she is, good for her - he looks like he's giving my boyfriend Jon Hamm a run for his money
> 
> View attachment 3496178


I always miss every detail in photos. Others have to comment or point things out before I notice.  Well, I didn't miss the detail this time. Feeling very proud of myself right now.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Oh and there's another one but I'm not really into blondes.  Still I wouldn't say no.  To a cuppa I mean


I keep coming back and laughing at this.  It made my day!


----------



## cdtracing

Personally, I like tall, muscular, rugged, masculine men!!  I'll take the Viking!!  Oh, wait.... I already have one...my husband.  He's half Norwegian.


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> Personally, I like tall, muscular, rugged, masculine men!!  I'll take the Viking!!  Oh, wait.... I already have one...my husband.  He's half Norwegian.


Apparently I'm partial to Vikings too.  Who knew?  I live with three of them.  My boyfriend is Viking, my daughter is (half) Viking, and my cat is a Norwegian Forest Cat.


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> Apparently I'm partial to Vikings too.  Who knew?  I live with three of them.  My boyfriend is Viking, my daughter is (half) Viking, and my cat is a Norwegian Forest Cat.


I also live with 2 German Rottweilers.  LOL  I'm 5' 10" so I like my men tall...6' 2" & taller.  My husband is 6' 3".


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> I also live with 2 German Rottweilers.  LOL  I'm 5' 10" so I like my men tall...6' 2" & taller.  My husband is 6' 3".


Wow, you are tall!  Nice! Me, not so much. My boyfriend's 14 year old daughter is already taller than me, and his 10 year old son is almost my height.  
I'm taller than kourtney though.


----------



## VickyB

Decophile said:


> Apparently I'm partial to Vikings too.  Who knew?  I live with three of them.  My boyfriend is Viking, my daughter is (half) Viking, and my cat is a Norwegian Forest Cat.



I had one too! God rest his soul! Lovely and special creatures!!!


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> Personally, I like tall, muscular, rugged, masculine men!!  I'll take the Viking!!  Oh, wait.... I already have one...my husband.  He's half Norwegian.



Who can resist a Norse God???!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

The dark chocolate skin (sighs), It just glistens under a dim, romantic candle light between the sheets.


----------



## Deco

VickyB said:


> I had one too! God rest his soul! Lovely and special creatures!!!


I agree.  My last cat was a NFC also.  you have described them perfectly.  Very loving, sensitive, attached.  Not aloof or snobby or a$$holy.  Pure sweetness.  My current one is a gorgeous tuxedo NFC.  Her name is Penguin.


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> Apparently I'm partial to Vikings too.  Who knew?  I live with three of them.  My boyfriend is Viking, my daughter is (half) Viking, and my cat is a Norwegian Forest Cat.


Thread derailment no. 84653


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> I also live with 2 German Rottweilers.  LOL  I'm 5' 10" so I like my men tall...6' 2" & taller.  My husband is 6' 3".


No, make that 84654


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> No, make that 84654


Rottweilers make great security dogs.  Kourtney & the rest of the K Klan should look into it.  (see what I did there)


----------



## pukasonqo

cdtracing said:


> Personally, I like tall, muscular, rugged, masculine men!!  I'll take the Viking!!  Oh, wait.... I already have one...my husband.  He's half Norwegian.



bummer, i am stuck with a half scottish, half latvian aussie, lanky and skinny


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> bummer, i am stuck with a half scottish, half latvian aussie, lanky and skinny


Awww...


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> Rottweilers make great security dogs.  Kourtney & the rest of the K Klan should look into it.  (see what I did there)


I find Rottweilers better looking than any Kardashian and I know their IQs are higher as well.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> I find Rottweilers better looking than any Kardashian and I know their IQs are higher as well.


This post needs a  button!!!  Yep, mine are definitely much better looking than any member of the K Klan & are 1000 times smarter!!!


----------



## myown

AEGIS said:


> King Cairo is a cute kid and he looks nothing like Tygga. He is his mother's spitting image.


is "King Cairo" his first name?
seems strange to me to name your child "King".


----------



## dangerouscurves

myown said:


> is "King Cairo" his first name?
> seems strange to me to name your child "King".



Not for some tawts.


----------



## pukasonqo

myown said:


> is "King Cairo" his first name?
> seems strange to me to name your child "King".



not worst than "saint", "jermajesty", "prince michael", "apple", "pilot inspektor"...the list goes on
plus king cairo and kleopatra (baby sis' proposed name in TPF) would have geography in common


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> not worst than "saint", "jermajesty", "prince michael", "apple", "pilot inspektor"...the list goes on
> plus king cairo and kleopatra (baby sis' proposed name in TPF) would have geography in common



My husband used to keep a book of weirdest patient names that ever came to him.  

My all time favorite was Peps'E.  No, I'm not joking.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Thread derailment no. 84653


Going down in that fiery ball!  All your fault.


----------



## Deco

pukasonqo said:


> bummer, i am stuck with a half scottish, half latvian aussie, lanky and skinny


Awwww, one of my best friends is Latvian. I actually met her here on tpf a good 8 or 9 years ago.


----------



## TC1

pukasonqo said:


> not worst than "saint", "jermajesty", "prince michael", "apple", "pilot inspektor"...the list goes on
> plus king cairo and kleopatra (baby sis' proposed name in TPF) would have geography in common


I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for Kween Kleopatra.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kourtney just made a d*ck of herself on Australian TV.

Watching the Australian Today show. Kourtney just blanked out the hosts at the end of a live interview when they asked about Kim's welfare. Like, literally gals, literally. Stared off into the distance and like a wax dummy and acted like an a$$  I'm sure footage will on the Net soon enough. She was promoting Manuka honey. The hosts were very polite - there was zero reason for her to do it.

Edit: Ok, she's back. She stayed on. Not sure she realised it was live....lol. Sounds like PR control. She's answering questions now.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian has been busy plugging her new denim line Good American.

And her big sister Kourtney showed her support on Tuesday when she stepped out with son Mason and a bodyguard in a pair of jeans from the just-released collection.

The 37-year-old, who was spotted in Calabasas, California, certainly made a great advert for it while showing some skin in black skinny jeans with large rips down each leg.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-new-line-Mason-bodyguard.html#ixzz4NaGFWCiL


----------



## ManilaMama

Is this an outfit you wear when it's cold or hot out? I'm confused. 

Jacket sleeves are weird and half-long.. So it's for cold weather... But it's cropped so your belly is showing so it's for warm weather... But you're wearing pants that will keep cold out.. But they have giant moth attack holes... [emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian has been busy plugging her new denim line Good American.
> 
> And her big sister Kourtney showed her support on Tuesday when she stepped out with son Mason and a bodyguard in a pair of jeans from the just-released collection.
> 
> The 37-year-old, who was spotted in Calabasas, California, certainly made a great advert for it while showing some skin in black skinny jeans with large rips down each leg.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-new-line-Mason-bodyguard.html#ixzz4NaGFWCiL



What's up with the over long sleeves????


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Mason cutie pie [emoji4]


----------



## ManilaMama

cdtracing said:


> What's up with the over long sleeves????



They're weirder than you think. They're HALF overly long. Lol.


----------



## clevercat

CobaltBlu said:


> was that on TMZ?
> 
> 
> The Kardashians use a lot of photoshop.
> Is there a lot of photoshop in this picture? it seems like maybe only a little.....



So I was half asleep as I flipped through the K threads last night...saw this and for a moment thought, gosh Khloe looks rough. Oopsie.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently revealed that she coped with the anxiety of her split from Scott Disick by intensifying her workout regime. 

And Kourtney Kardashian showed off the results of her hard work as she slipped into a little black dress for a trip to Gracias Madre in West Hollywood on Wednesday.

Showcasing her tanned and toned figure as she joined mother Kris Jenner at the eatery, the 37-year-old reality star oozed glamour.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Scott-Disick-gave-anxiety.html#ixzz4NdWPSWyW


----------



## mkr

They both look bad.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently revealed that she coped with the anxiety of her split from Scott Disick by intensifying her workout regime.
> And Kourtney Kardashian showed off the results of her hard work as she slipped into a little black dress for a trip to Gracias Madre in West Hollywood on Wednesday.
> Showcasing her tanned and toned figure as she joined mother Kris Jenner at the eatery, the 37-year-old reality star oozed glamour.


"Oozed glamour"?  B!tch what?
For reals? It looks like cheap polyester clubwear that you'd find on the discount rack at bebe.
Don't get me started on that clown walking beside her grinning like a fool at the paps.


----------



## cdtracing

The middle part of that dress makes Kourtney's boobs look odd.  Looks like something to wear out to the clubs.  And if PMK is going to wear a lace see through top & tuxedo jacket, at least pair it with a pair of well tailored slacks & not a pair of raggedy jeans that look like they came out of the trash.  You're 60, not 26.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm ok with Kourt's outfit, she is looking good with all the workouts.
BUT that hag beside her - no,no,no. Can I say it enough times - Kris - NO!
Please don't go out in public wearing Kyle's clothes!


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kourtney just made a d*ck of herself on Australian TV.
> 
> Watching the Australian Today show. Kourtney just blanked out the hosts at the end of a live interview when they asked about Kim's welfare. Like, literally gals, literally. Stared off into the distance and like a wax dummy and acted like an a$$  I'm sure footage will on the Net soon enough. She was promoting Manuka honey. The hosts were very polite - there was zero reason for her to do it.
> 
> Edit: Ok, she's back. She stayed on. Not sure she realised it was live....lol. Sounds like PR control. She's answering questions now.






i was just reading about that!!  she looks like she is so heavily medicated - as usual.



Kourtney Kardashian had an awkward on-air moment Thursday morning when hosts of an Australian morning program asked how her sister Kim Kardashian is holding up after her robbery ordeal.  

The questions was met with bizarre silence, while the reality TV star sat staring off camera, presumably listening to the panicked advice of her publicists. 

Making matters worse, the connection was dropped. When producers got Kardashian back on the line post-ad break, she explained "we had a bad connection."  

"I think she's totally blanking me on that question," said David Campbell, co-host of _Today Extra_, adding, "She could just say her sister is fine! I mean I think we just said that you know we're very concerned and we were onside and we hoped that everyone's fine, which I still do."

According to _The Herald Sun_, Kourtney insisted that she be re-connected to the show’s host in order to address the question. Once connected, she discussed how the Kardashian klan was feeling after her sister was held at gunpoint during the Paris robbery. 


"I think we're all really still shaken up and I just — you know, I think she has a big supportive family and I know that, like, all of the traumatic things that we've been through, you know, we get through them together as a family and that's what family is all about," she said. 

While it might not be the most informative response ever uttered, it may have been worth it as an act of "saving face." What's a potential little white lie about a technical glitch between friends, anyway?  

Many of us would love to use the old "we just had a bad connection" excuse to get out of conversations IRL, sometimes.  




https://www.yahoo.com/news/kourtney-kardashian-awkwardly-blanks-tv-025546492.html


----------



## dangerouscurves

ManilaMama said:


> Is this an outfit you wear when it's cold or hot out? I'm confused.
> 
> Jacket sleeves are weird and half-long.. So it's for cold weather... But it's cropped so your belly is showing so it's for warm weather... But you're wearing pants that will keep cold out.. But they have giant moth attack holes... [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This outfit is so konfusing.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This outfit is so *konfusing*.




   that sums it up nicely!!


----------



## knasarae

Oryx816 said:


> My husband used to keep a book of weirdest patient names that ever came to him.
> 
> My all time favorite was Peps'E.  No, I'm not joking.



My sis had a dog that she named "ab-sedee".  It was spelled Abcde.


----------



## mkr

Is she trying to take Kim's place on the K throne?  She's even more boring than Kim.


----------



## LavenderIce

mkr said:


> Is she trying to take Kim's place on the K throne?  She's even more boring than Kim.



Kourtney is too boring.  The heir apparent to the throne is Kylie.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has already seen her brother-in-law's Saint Pablo concert once but this star was not about to miss another dance to have a kid -free night of booty shaking.

Kourtney Kardashian headed to Kanye West's show for the second time in three days.

With the rapper performing a number of nights in Los Angeles, the 36-year-old took advantage of this and headed back on Thursday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ss-cobalt-thigh-high-boots.html#ixzz4OOUpUmyy


----------



## Jayne1

She's not just dull and boring, she doesn't have what it takes.  Is this family over yet?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The laceup detail on that t shirt is bomb. Both pieces are cute, just not together. She's concert appropriate tho.


----------



## pixiejenna

Normally I enjoy how awful Kourt dresses, it's her signature. But for some reason her wearing a tore up Metallica t-shirt as a dress really rubs me the wrong way. Maybe if she could name a Metallica song I could giver her a pass just not seeing it happen. I don't know why but when I see people who wear band tee's that don't actually listen to them it just screams try hard.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## summer2815

pixiejenna said:


> Normally I enjoy how awful Kourt dresses, it's her signature. But for some reason her wearing a tore up Metallica t-shirt as a dress really rubs me the wrong way. Maybe if she could name a Metallica song I could giver her a pass just not seeing it happen. I don't know why but when I see people who wear band tee's that don't actually listen to them it just screams try hard.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


I'm pretty sure I just fell in love with you for your post.  This really grinds my gears as I am a fan for 20+ years.  I wouldn't wear a band t-shirt just to follow the trend.


----------



## Deco

pixiejenna said:


> Normally I enjoy how awful Kourt dresses, it's her signature. But for some reason her wearing a tore up Metallica t-shirt as a dress really rubs me the wrong way. Maybe if she could name a Metallica song I could giver her a pass just not seeing it happen. I don't know why but when I see people who wear band tee's that don't actually listen to them it just screams try hard.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app





summer2815 said:


> I'm pretty sure I just fell in love with you for your post.  This really grinds my gears as I am a fan for 20+ years.  I wouldn't wear a band t-shirt just to follow the trend.


These guys have no culture of their own, so they always have to appropriate.


----------



## pixiejenna

summer2815 said:


> I'm pretty sure I just fell in love with you for your post.  This really grinds my gears as I am a fan for 20+ years.  I wouldn't wear a band t-shirt just to follow the trend.


I actually had a coworker who was a huge fan. She actually named her sons after the band members I never ever made that connection until after she told me. I literally LOLed because it's so cute/funny. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> I actually had a coworker who was a huge fan. She actually named her sons after the band members I never ever made that connection until after she told me. I literally LOLed because it's so cute/funny.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


A few members of the band are seen a lot around San Francisco with their kids, families. Like "regular guys" and from friends who have met them out and about, they're pretty nice and lowkey too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I have no shame in my game. I'll wear a band that IDGAF about in a heartbeat if it's cute (I'm a sucker for 'reworked'/distressed ones)


----------



## ManilaMama

Darn. I wish she were more famous. This is an easy last minute Halloween costume.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> *She's not just dull and boring, she doesn't have what it takes.*  Is this family over yet?





THIS!!!  she keeps trying though.


----------



## bag-princess

Kourt thinks that Mason DOES have what it takes though.  oh boy! 


*Stage Mom! Kourtney Kardashian's Hollywood Plans For Mason Disick*


Watch out Hollywood! Kourtney Kardashian‘s oldest son, Mason Disick, has been growing up on the small screen on the hit reality television show, Keeping Up With The Kardashians. But now, he could be working his way onto the big screen! The mother-of-three is “on the hunt for private acting and singing tutors,” a source told OK! magazine, adding, “Mason has an impressive creative side.” The 6-year-old has “always been a natural-born show-off” and “puts on little shows for the family all the time.” According to the insider, *“They’ve said from the day he was born that Mason was going to be a huge star.”*


https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/m/d54b976f-10a0-3d07-85d1-f8cc9fd7e071/ss_stage-mom!-kourtney.html


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> Kourt thinks that Mason DOES have what it takes though.  oh boy!
> 
> 
> *Stage Mom! Kourtney Kardashian's Hollywood Plans For Mason Disick*
> 
> 
> Watch out Hollywood! Kourtney Kardashian‘s oldest son, Mason Disick, has been growing up on the small screen on the hit reality television show, Keeping Up With The Kardashians. But now, he could be working his way onto the big screen! The mother-of-three is “on the hunt for private acting and singing tutors,” a source told OK! magazine, adding, “Mason has an impressive creative side.” The 6-year-old has “always been a natural-born show-off” and “puts on little shows for the family all the time.” According to the insider, *“They’ve said from the day he was born that Mason was going to be a huge star.”*
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/m/d54b976f-10a0-3d07-85d1-f8cc9fd7e071/ss_stage-mom!-kourtney.html


Not feelin it.

I guess they do need an income for after the show is cancelled or they'll have to give up those Birkins for Bebe.


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> Kourt thinks that Mason DOES have what it takes though.  oh boy!
> 
> 
> *Stage Mom! Kourtney Kardashian's Hollywood Plans For Mason Disick*
> 
> 
> Watch out Hollywood! Kourtney Kardashian‘s oldest son, Mason Disick, has been growing up on the small screen on the hit reality television show, Keeping Up With The Kardashians. But now, he could be working his way onto the big screen! The mother-of-three is “on the hunt for private acting and singing tutors,” a source told OK! magazine, adding, “Mason has an impressive creative side.” The 6-year-old has “always been a natural-born show-off” and “puts on little shows for the family all the time.” According to the insider, *“They’ve said from the day he was born that Mason was going to be a huge star.”*
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/m/d54b976f-10a0-3d07-85d1-f8cc9fd7e071/ss_stage-mom!-kourtney.html



Hmmmm....I can see Mason cast in a role of a transgender flapper.  He has been giving me a gamine vibe as of late. 

Oh, wait, he can't be a transgender flapper....the transgender role in the family has already been taken.


----------



## mkr

"Mason has always been a natural born show off"

Never saw that coming.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> "Mason has always been a natural born show off"
> 
> Never saw that coming.




  that is the part that made me    they must have some amazing home movies to show!

and she thinks at the tender age of 6 that he is ready for his close-up on the big screen.  and this is the one that people swore would never pimp out her kids because she was a "good mom" unlike kim!


----------



## mkr

Is there anyone in that family who ISN'T a natural born showoff?


----------



## terebina786

I love her Metallica shirt.


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> "Mason has always been a natural born show off"
> 
> Never saw that coming.


Right? 
I would have said precocious, but hey...


----------



## cdtracing

pixiejenna said:


> Normally I enjoy how awful Kourt dresses, it's her signature. But for some reason her wearing a tore up Metallica t-shirt as a dress really rubs me the wrong way. Maybe if she could name a Metallica song I could giver her a pass just not seeing it happen. I don't know why but when I see people who wear band tee's that don't actually listen to them it just screams try hard.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



The looks on some of the people's faces in the backgrounds is priceless.  I could see something like this with jeans but not as a dress.  And what the hell is she wearing a Metallica Tshirt to a Yezzy concert in the first place???  I would bet she doesn't listen to Metallica at all.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> Kourt thinks that Mason DOES have what it takes though.  oh boy!
> 
> 
> *Stage Mom! Kourtney Kardashian's Hollywood Plans For Mason Disick*
> 
> 
> Watch out Hollywood! Kourtney Kardashian‘s oldest son, Mason Disick, has been growing up on the small screen on the hit reality television show, Keeping Up With The Kardashians. But now, he could be working his way onto the big screen! The mother-of-three is “on the hunt for private acting and singing tutors,” a source told OK! magazine, adding, “Mason has an impressive creative side.” The 6-year-old has “always been a natural-born show-off” and “puts on little shows for the family all the time.” According to the insider, *“They’ve said from the day he was born that Mason was going to be a huge star.”*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/m/d54b976f-10a0-3d07-85d1-f8cc9fd7e071/ss_stage-mom!-kourtney.html




I guess she's the future PMK in training.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lmao natural born show off look at who hi parents are of course he's a show off her was born and bread to be pimped lol. They knew from the day he was born he's going to be a huge star, double lmao. It's the story that just keeps on giving. What 6 year old doesn't want to go to acting and singing class? Here in the real world we just call that kids playing Kourt. I guess she can at least say he's in school since it's not like he'll ever receive a normal education.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

ManilaMama said:


> Darn. I wish she were more famous. This is an easy last minute Halloween costume.


Speaking of Halloween costumes....Remember when the Honey Boo Boo clan dressed as the Kartrashians for Halloween....


----------



## ManilaMama

cdtracing said:


> Speaking of Halloween costumes....Remember when the Honey Boo Boo clan dressed as the Kartrashians for Halloween....
> View attachment 3507375



Holy cow what year was this? How come I never saw this before!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] precious!!


----------



## mkr

Ooh looky! It's the K's without photoshop!


----------



## cdtracing

ManilaMama said:


> Holy cow what year was this? How come I never saw this before!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] precious!!



I think it's 2013.  Mama June was Kim, Honey Boo Boo was PMK, Sugar Bear was Bruce, & I can't remember the names of the daughters that were Khloe & Kourtney.
It was hysterical!!!

This link is hysterical!!
http://people.com/tv/mama-june-me-and-kim-kardashian-are-similar/


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Ooh looky! It's the K's without photoshop!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her good looks have helped attract thousands of fans from around the world.

And on Saturday night Kourtney Kardashian looked drop dead gorgeous when she dressed up for the Bootsy Bellows Halloween party in West Hollywood.

The 37-year-old reality star put on a spooky display as a zombie bride, showing off her incredible figure in a white mini-dress that accentuated her ample assets and highlighted her golden legs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...like-zombie-Halloween-bash.html#ixzz4Ob9APdqB


----------



## mkr

What would they do if they had to put on their own makeup?


----------



## Jayne1

Is that Kim's assistant/stylist who is always with Kourt now?

If she's on the payroll, they have to put her to good use, I guess.


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtneys costume is cute, I like it. Love the makeup too.


----------



## cdtracing

That's the best Kourtney has looked in a while!!!


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> Is that Kim's assistant/stylist who is always with Kourt now?
> 
> If she's on the payroll, they have to put her to good use, I guess.


She's slowly morphing into a Kim wannabe with the whole visible aerola thing.


----------



## mkr

Open toed shoes. Stockings.  My pet peeve.  Don't care that it's a costume.


----------



## pursegrl12

Tis the season for random costumes you can make slutty....waiting for a slutty Pokemon


----------



## V0N1B2

pursegrl12 said:


> Tis the season for random costumes you can make slutty....waiting for a slutty Pokemon


You must have been reading my mind!  I was just looking at some of the costumes and the first thing I thought was... why do so many women feel the need to choose a character or personna and turn her into a whore?  You can never be a nurse (or doctor!) you have to be a naughty nurse, or a slutty schoolgirl, a witch with no pants on...
I'm looking at you Hilary Duff. Pilgrims didn't wear fishnets - that's kind of like the opposite of a pilgrim.

IDK, I avoid all that hassle and just wear my regular clothes and tell everyone I'm a cougar.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> She's slowly morphing into a Kim wannabe with the whole visible aerola thing.


I guess we can expect a Kim K army.


----------



## Oryx816

cdtracing said:


> That's the best Kourtney has looked in a while!!!



It is certainly the most animated she has looked.


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> It is certainly the most animated she has looked.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian seems to want everyone to know she's a single mother.

On Monday the 37-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star shared a photo to Instagram showing off her Halloween costume.

The siren was dressed as a Power Ranger and so were her three children Mason, aged six, Penelope, aged four, and Reign, aged one.

Noticeably absent was her ex Scott Disick who was seen partying at 1OAK in Las Vegas on Sunday evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Scott-Disick-left-picture.html#ixzz4OhbYobth


----------



## Jayne1

Playing dress up and then turning around, going back in the house to wash everything off.


----------



## DiorT

Guess Mason is homeschooled. He is always around in the early afternoons for pics or pap walks to toy store


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a night to celebrate their sister Kendall Jenner's 21st birthday, who has carved a career as a top model over the last year.

However older siblings Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian arrived alongside the young beauty in an impeccably glamorous fashion - proving that killer style really does run in the family.

The mother-of-three, 37, and her 32-year-old sister temporarily stole the show in chic co-coordinating mini dresses - flashing their slender pins as they arrived at LA hotspot Catch to kick off the festivities.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...all-Jenner-s-21st-birthday.html#ixzz4P0LvY2FA


----------



## Jayne1

Kourt needs a good rest. This really isn't for her.


----------



## bisousx

Ughh Khloe's contouring makes me skin crawl.. and I usually love contouring on girls.


----------



## DiorT

Do Kourt and Khloe have enough body shimmer ??  Looks greasy and gross.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kourtney needs 3 sleeps....


----------



## Sasha2012

Her little sister Kendall Jenner may be one of the most in-demand models around, but Kourtney Kardashian showed why many people consider her to be the most stylish member of the family on Friday.

The 37-year-old reality TV star was spotted at the Four Seasons Hotel in Westlake Village, about 40 miles north of Los Angeles, filming an episode of Amazon's Style Code Live.

The petite five-foot beauty rocked a pair of high-waisted black leather trousers for her appearance on the fashion and beauty show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-Amazon-s-Style-Code-Live.html#ixzz4P65cY3Mk


----------



## Jayne1

What junk is she shilling now?


----------



## V0N1B2

It's a no from me.
The outfit, the hair, the makeup...
The proportions on that sweater/leather pants combo is atrocious. She knows she's like a dwarf, right?


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a no from me.
> The outfit, the hair, the makeup...
> The proportions on that sweater/leather pants combo is atrocious. She knows she's like a dwarf, right?



If her feet were wider, I would say she's a Hobbit!


----------



## Oryx816

Who is the doofus with the blonde wheatgrass hair?


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> What junk is she shilling now?



It is remarkable how people can build wealth by hawking crappy goods.  I blame it all on Suzanne Somers and her Thighmaster!


----------



## mkr

Either she lazer-ed off part of her widow's peak or she learned how to part her hair a little off center to blend it in.


----------



## troubadour

It might get a regular patron thrown out of a restaurant.

But when your name is Kourtney Kardashian you can arrive for dinner in pretty much just your underwear and expect top service. 

The 37-year-old treated West Hollywood to an unrestricted view of her bra and panties on Friday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mpletely-dress-dinner-WeHo.html#ixzz4P93yR2zR


----------



## LavenderIce

With Kim in hiding, Kougar Kourtney has taken over the see through outfits pap strolls.


----------



## cdtracing

Maybe it's just me but when I see all the so called "celebrities" parading around in these see through outfits with their underwear on full display, my first thought is "what street corner are they working tonight?".  They look like hookers advertising their wares.


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtney's boobs look like they're being tortured in that too-small, sheer get-up.

Kim's little minion/assistant looks a mess, as usual. 
I find it funny that people say she 'slays' and dresses better than Kim, when she dresses like Kim's shadow.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ Lol. Every time I see a comment about how great her assistant looks I roll my eyes. Chick is basic, she's never wearing anything spectacular...NEVER. She looks like her boss in the newest pics, a hot mess.


----------



## schadenfreude

Woo. Kourt's face. What did she do?


----------



## pixiejenna

LavenderIce said:


> With Kim in hiding, Kougar Kourtney has taken over the see through outfits pap strolls.


She's just picking up the slack like any good sister would [emoji12]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## redney

LavenderIce said:


> With Kim in hiding, Kougar Kourtney has taken over the see through outfits pap strolls.



PMK'S gotta keep the kash rolling in. Doesn't matter from who.


----------



## limom

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^^ Lol. Every time I see a comment about how great her assistant looks I roll my eyes. Chick is basic, she's never wearing anything spectacular...NEVER. She looks like her boss in the newest pics, a hot mess.


Well, she often looks better than Kim.
I don't think that she is spectacular either but compared to the rest of them, she looks human and cute, imo.


----------



## troubadour

They endured a difficult split last summer after almost ten years together.

But it seems Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick are still on good terms, after they were seen leaving Kris Jenner's birthday dinner in California together on Saturday night. 

The 37-year-old brunette and her on/off love, 33, appeared to still be comfortable in each other's company as they left the low-key dinner at The Grill in Westlake to celebrate the famous momager's 61st birthday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-s-birthday-celebration.html#ixzz4PF2tmIvG


----------



## LavenderIce

limom said:


> Well, she often looks better than Kim.
> I don't think that she is spectacular either but compared to the rest of them, she looks human and cute, imo.



And, her clothes fit her better than they do on Kim.  She doesn't have the permanent saggy diaper butt.


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^^ Lol. Every time I see a comment about how great her assistant looks I roll my eyes. Chick is basic, she's never wearing anything spectacular...NEVER. She looks like her boss in the newest pics, a hot mess.


Yep, agreed.


----------



## limom

If this is the new bodyguard. I approve all heartedly


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> View attachment 3514100
> 
> If this is the new bodyguard. I approve all heartedly



yup!
either he is the newest bodyguard or another attempt to get the kougar kourtney storyline


----------



## Viva La Fashion

hey anyone knows the brand of these sunglasses ?


thanks


----------



## mkr

Viva La Fashion said:


> hey anyone knows the brand of these sunglasses ?
> View attachment 3519389
> 
> thanks


Try Dior.  But I'm sure Lou knows.


----------



## jessdressed

Viva La Fashion said:


> hey anyone knows the brand of these sunglasses ?
> View attachment 3519389
> 
> thanks



They look like the Gentle Monster "Love Punch"


----------



## Lounorada

Viva La Fashion said:


> hey anyone knows the brand of these sunglasses ?
> View attachment 3519389
> 
> thanks


Gentle Monster
http://en.gentlemonster.com/shop/ver1_detail.php?it_id=1449140002&cata=b0


----------



## troubadour

They were said to have split sometime last year.

And Kourtney Kardashian certainly seems to be rekindling the flame with Scott Disick.

The 37-year-old reality star was joined by her 33-year-old former beau as they were spotted enjoying a romantic getaway in Los Cabos, Mexico on Saturday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Mexico-beau-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz4Puh5ijRF


----------



## V0N1B2

What's the point of wearing sunglasses like that if you still have to squint?
Oh, and her bathing suit is too small. Looks stupid.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> What's the point of wearing sunglasses like that if you still have to squint?
> Oh, and her bathing suit is too small. Looks stupid.


I was just thinking the exact same thing!!


----------



## Lounorada

Her body looks great, but that too-small bikini top is a NO.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's squinting because she's looking over her sunnies, she does look like she's in conversation. I do the same thing, I like looking people in their eyes when talking to them.

Her bikini is too small, tho. I wonder if Kourt and Scott's continuous back and forth games confuse the kids? I know they're pretty young but still...


----------



## TC1

Do they really think WE think they're not together?. They tried the "let me fix Scott" storyline, they tried the "rehab" storyline, so now they just put Scott in the backgroud and tried to give her a "single" storyline. I don't buy for a second they're not together.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she wants another baby.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body looks great.


----------



## myown

cdtracing said:


> I was just thinking the exact same thing!!


less tanning lines my dear


----------



## mkr

Maybe going for the underboob look but it just didn't work out.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Maybe she wants another baby.




i just said the exact same thing after reading this article!!  if she is even thinking about living with him she must want another baby - he should know this by now! 



*Kourtney Kardashian Is ‘Cautious’ to Live with Scott Disick Even Though ‘She Has Always Loved’ Him*



With the news that the exes are once again living together, Kardashian seems to have forgiven Disick — but she hasn’t forgotten the string of indiscretions that led to their split. “She got screwed over by Scott so many times in the past,” says the source. “Kourtney is still protecting herself.”

The source continues that the 37-year-old _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star “doesn’t want to say that they are back together until she knows for sure that Scott is fully committed to his family. But so far so good. Scott has been amazing to Kourtney, and she is very happy.”

Last July, Kardashian and Disick, 33, ended their nine-year relationship after he was spotted cozying up to another woman. But in the year since the duo called it quits, they are getting along great and are now living together again.

For a long time, it really seemed like Kourtney was completely over Scott. She was acting very disappointed. It seemed she would never take him back. Then Scott decided to turn things around,” the source says of Disick’s decision to change his behavior. “It was like he finally realized that he needed his family. For the past few months, Scott has been amazing. He isn’t sober, but very well behaved. He has shown Kourtney that she and the kids are his number one priority.”

The source continues of the _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star, “Kourtney seems very happy. She always loved Scott. They are living together now and are very happy. It’s all about family time. Scott seems very happy about being back with his family.”

And with the holidays fast approaching, the couple have plans to spend even more time together — including Thanksgiving with the kids!



https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/kourtney-kardashian-cautious-live-scott-170032916.html


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> i just said the exact same thing after reading this article!!  if she is even thinking about living with him she must want another baby - he should know this by now!
> 
> 
> 
> *Kourtney Kardashian Is ‘Cautious’ to Live with Scott Disick Even Though ‘She Has Always Loved’ Him*
> 
> 
> 
> With the news that the exes are once again living together, Kardashian seems to have forgiven Disick — but she hasn’t forgotten the string of indiscretions that led to their split. “She got screwed over by Scott so many times in the past,” says the source. “Kourtney is still protecting herself.”
> 
> The source continues that the 37-year-old _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star “doesn’t want to say that they are back together until she knows for sure that Scott is fully committed to his family. But so far so good. Scott has been amazing to Kourtney, and she is very happy.”
> 
> Last July, Kardashian and Disick, 33, ended their nine-year relationship after he was spotted cozying up to another woman. But in the year since the duo called it quits, they are getting along great and are now living together again.
> 
> For a long time, it really seemed like Kourtney was completely over Scott. She was acting very disappointed. It seemed she would never take him back. Then Scott decided to turn things around,” the source says of Disick’s decision to change his behavior. “It was like he finally realized that he needed his family. For the past few months, Scott has been amazing. He isn’t sober, but very well behaved. He has shown Kourtney that she and the kids are his number one priority.”
> 
> The source continues of the _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star, “Kourtney seems very happy. She always loved Scott. They are living together now and are very happy. It’s all about family time. Scott seems very happy about being back with his family.”
> 
> And with the holidays fast approaching, the couple have plans to spend even more time together — including Thanksgiving with the kids!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/kourtney-kardashian-cautious-live-scott-170032916.html



That's just insane.  I get along better with my ex now than we did when we were married but in no way would I have ever entertained the thought to go back with him.
Leopards can't change their spots.  He needs Kourtney more than she needs him.  I don't think he's ever held down a job other than the Kartrashian show.  He'll always be a mooch.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

cdtracing said:


> That's just insane.  I get along better with my ex now than we did when we were married but in no way would I have ever entertained the thought to go back with him.
> Leopards can't change their spots.  He needs Kourtney more than she needs him.  I don't think he's ever held down a job other than the Kartrashian show.  *He'll always be a mooch*.


but the same principle apply to kourtney
who has the energy and the sanity to hook up with a kardashian?
scott was ultimately right, that family has a curse
unless you are desperate for fame or money, you never get involve with them


----------



## Vienna

Scott wants to stay relevant and this is the easiest way for him to be


----------



## rockhollow

I never really believed they split up. Kourt just wanted him to clean up and cut down on the partying.
I think the whole thing was scripted to be a storyline for the show, and Scott to grow up a bit.
And I also think another baby could be on the way. Kourt always seems like 'mother earth' and I can see more children in the future for her.


----------



## Tivo

Vienna said:


> Scott wants to stay relevant and this is the easiest way for him to be


Yep. And Kourtney isn't hooking any fish out here with her bait.


----------



## mkr

So is Scott sober and behaving himself now?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

mkr said:


> So is Scott sober and behaving himself now?



If he is, it's prob just temporary. He's another one that needs to see a therapist....


----------



## Sasha2012

There is a week left until Christmas - but it seems Kourtney Kardashian has already got what she wants this year.

The reality star was pictured sneaking out of a fancy hotel with hunky young male model Younes Bendjima on Saturday night.

The mother-of-three, 37, had something of a glint in her eye as braved the cold to spend the evening with the handsome former boxer, 23.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...king-romance-rumours-Paris.html#ixzz4TLjxkWMl


----------



## poopsie

mkr said:


> Maybe she wants another baby.



Uggghhhhh.....this post at the top of the page when I clicked. 

Now I can't get that stupid song by Ace of Base out of my head


----------



## Deco

how can they see a glint in her eye in all those dark blurry photos?  I don't see it.


----------



## redney

Deco said:


> how can they see a glint in her eye in all those dark blurry photos?  I don't see it.


Of course not, this is only a script PMK feeds the DailyFail.


----------



## limom

I see something unfortunately it seems underwhelming....


----------



## pukasonqo

kougarrrr kourrrtney is baaaack!
if the body language is anything to go by, sorry kourts, he is not that into you


----------



## Yoshi1296

Omg he's hot!


----------



## cdtracing

pukasonqo said:


> kougarrrr kourrrtney is baaaack!
> if the body language is anything to go by, sorry kourts, he is not that into you


I agree...he's not into her at all.  Looks like PMK has Kougar Kourtney stalking the wrong prey.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick are holding strong for the holidays.

The Keeping Up With the Kardashians stars were snapped with their three kids, seven-year-old Mason, four-year-old Penelope and two-year-old son Reign, grabbing a sumptuous seafood lunch at King's Fish House on a rainy Friday in their native Calabasas.

The 37-year-old stunner went for comfort over couture, pairing a white long-sleeved sweatshirt with grey sweatpants and light grey sneakers, accessorizing with a white purse and dark sunglasses. She held the hand of Penelope; who wore a princess-like pale blue dress, while Mason, clad in a long-sleeved black shirt and grey sweats, walked on his own.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-seafood-feast-Calabasas.html#ixzz4TozlNMOS


----------



## glamourous1098

That looks like what I wear to the dining hall when everything else is in the laundry.


----------



## pukasonqo

glamourous1098 said:


> That looks like what I wear to the dining hall when everything else is in the laundry.



homeless chik from yeezy's latest disaster AKA fashion kollektion?
what happened to kougar kourtney?


----------



## White Orchid

Those shoes/sneakers are beyond fugly.


----------



## White Orchid

Ugh, I just saw the back of Scott's sweater.  Way to instil good manners into your children.


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> Ugh, I just saw the back of Scott's sweater.  Way to instil good manners into your children.



Keeping it klassy. It's the Kardashian way.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> There is a week left until Christmas - but it seems Kourtney Kardashian has already got what she wants this year.
> 
> The reality star was pictured sneaking out of a fancy hotel with hunky young male model Younes Bendjima on Saturday night.
> 
> The mother-of-three, 37, had something of a glint in her eye as braved the cold to spend the evening with the handsome former boxer, 23.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...king-romance-rumours-Paris.html#ixzz4TLjxkWMl








nah!!   kourtney would not know the first thing to do with all of that gorgeous body!!   not.at.all. 

and he looks like he is thinking "ok they got their pic - now pay me my money!"


----------



## mkr

Is she pregnant yet?


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Is she pregnant yet?


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Is she pregnant yet?



  I'm sure she's trying as hard as she can!


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Is she pregnant yet?


For her sake, I hope so! She hasn't had a storyline since the last pregnancy!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris' Christmas Eve Party














via Tumblr


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Sasha2012 said:


> Kris' Christmas Eve Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Tumblr


i get now why people nickname her kendull 
what kim's wearing is ugly
but kourtney looks tacky
dont they all get dressed by monica rose?
is monica losing it by any chance?


----------



## cdtracing

VickyB said:


> For her sake, I hope so! She hasn't had a storyline since the last pregnancy!



I hope not.   These people need to stop breeding.  She already has 3 children by an alcoholic douchebag she's not married to.


----------



## guccimamma

cdtracing said:


> I hope not.   These people need to stop breeding.  She already has 3 children by an alcoholic douchebag she's not married to.



well, at least they are all from the same douchebag.  her mom can't say that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Omg, Reign is a cutie...he's gotten so big.

This isn't the 1950s anymore...she wanted babies and he was a willing participant, I'm not mad at it. She's not having babies on taxpayers dimes so she can do what she wants, tbh. She can get her 18 and counting on for all I care.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I like Kendall's Charlie Brown shirt dress


----------



## cdtracing

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Omg, Reign is a cutie...he's gotten so big.
> 
> This isn't the 1950s anymore...she wanted babies and he was a willing participant, I'm not mad at it. She's not having babies on taxpayers dimes so she can do what she wants, tbh. She can get her 18 and counting on for all I care.



True.  But honestly, these people are diluting the human gene pool.  Their children will be raised to be as vapid as they are.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian has never let motherhood get in the way of fashion.

And on Tuesday, the 37-year-old reality TV star opted for sexy style as she stepped out with her seven-year-old son Mason in Los Angeles.

The mother-of-three made a sultry display on the outing as she took the plunge in a velvet blazer which revealed her flesh-colored bra underneath.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...vet-blazer-steps-son-Mason.html#ixzz4VQUuhKXS


----------



## V0N1B2

The kid is hiding his face for a reason. It's not like he's cold out there in the wilds of Malibu.


----------



## mkr

Where did all her eyelashes go?

Oh looky cutout pants.


----------



## guccimamma

i like a rip or 2 in jeans, but these people ruin it.


----------



## Sasha2012

She'd spent Friday night freaking out after her baby daddy Scott Disick went missing on a night out with her sister Kim in Dubai.

But with the drama resolved it was time for Kourtney Kardashian to enjoy herself on Saturday.

And the reality star didn't fail to let her hair down, flinging open her jacket to reveal her shapely figure in a sheer bra as she enjoyed a late-night rendezvous with former flame Justin Bieber.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mer-flame-Justin-Bieber-22.html#ixzz4VtA2R5XY


----------



## Deco

Really?


----------



## pukasonqo

again, back to kougar kourtney and the biebs...


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> She'd spent Friday night freaking out after her baby daddy Scott Disick went missing on a night out with her sister Kim in Dubai.
> 
> But with the drama resolved it was time for Kourtney Kardashian to enjoy herself on Saturday.
> 
> And the reality star didn't fail to let her hair down, flinging open her jacket to reveal her shapely figure in a sheer bra as she enjoyed a late-night rendezvous with former flame Justin Bieber.


I'm sure we'll hear about the Drama in Dubai on the next episode of KUWTK. 
The Biebs doesn't really look all that impressed or engaged.  Where would they have been rendezvous-ing with her in pyjamas and him in jeans and a hoodie?  She looks utterly ridiculous and for the record, no self-respecting cougar would be caught dead without hoop earrings. Just sayin'


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

All those young tenders in the club vying for Justin's attention, Kourt had to step her game up, lol. 

Her body suit is cute for the bedroom but Kourt, you aren't Rihanna....go home and go to bed.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She'd spent Friday night freaking out after her baby daddy Scott Disick went missing on a night out with her sister Kim in Dubai.
> 
> But with the drama resolved it was time for Kourtney Kardashian to enjoy herself on Saturday.
> 
> And the reality star didn't fail to let her hair down, flinging open her jacket to reveal her shapely figure in a sheer bra as she enjoyed a late-night rendezvous with former flame Justin Bieber.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mer-flame-Justin-Bieber-22.html#ixzz4VtA2R5XY


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> She'd spent Friday night freaking out after her baby daddy Scott Disick went missing on a night out with her sister Kim in Dubai.
> 
> But with the drama resolved it was time for Kourtney Kardashian to enjoy herself on Saturday.
> 
> And the reality star didn't fail to let her hair down, flinging open her jacket to reveal her shapely figure in a sheer bra as she enjoyed a late-night rendezvous with former flame Justin Bieber.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mer-flame-Justin-Bieber-22.html#ixzz4VtA2R5XY



"Flinging open her jacket?" they make it sound like she was doing some sort of striptease.


----------



## caitlin1214

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I like Kendall's Charlie Brown shirt dress



(imitating adults in a Charlie Brown cartoon) " Wah wah wah wah ...."


----------



## pixiejenna

Lmao her outfit is hilarious. Pj's in public and they aren't even cute.

I honestly didn't even recognize Bieber. And no we aren't buying this PMK he's clearly not interested in what she has to offer.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been claimed his ex Kourtney Kardashian is keen on rekindling a romance with him after splitting in July 2015.

And although Scott Disick appeared glum after the news broke he still may have his legendary manhood in part to thank for her sudden change of heart.

The 33-year-old reality star stepped out in Calabasas on Wednesday in a loose-fitting grey tracksuit that left little to the imagination.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-bulge-Kourtney-wants-try.html#ixzz4WAhcvhco


----------



## pursegrl12

Hmmmmm


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian defied convention and stepped out in an all-white ensemble in LA on Wednesday.

The reality star, 37, paired a crop top with jeans that featured laces instead of buttons at the front.

She added a full-length white duster as she joined sister Kim Kardashian and her husband Kanye West for a spot of lunch.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flashes-midriff-crop-jeans.html#ixzz4WAnzWuAY


----------



## Deco

She's got a great figure but those white pants are unflattering.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I thought her and Scott were back together?! Lol


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> She's got a great figure but those white pants are unflattering.


You mean cuz of the little fat roll hanging off the side?  I never noticed...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's wearing three different shades of white, it's not working. Those Unravel pants are cute but they're ill fitting.


----------



## pixiejenna

Awe Scott showing his bulge off in a pair of sexy sweatpants to woo Kourt back. And she responds in a pair of too small white kougar pants with an unfortunate lace up crotch. True [emoji173] is still alive dolls!


----------



## White Orchid

I like her duster but it would be nicer if it were lined.  Her figure is great for 3 kids, I'll give her that.


----------



## cdtracing

pixiejenna said:


> Awe Scott showing his bulge off in a pair of sexy sweatpants to woo Kourt back. And she responds in a pair of too small white kougar pants with an unfortunate lace up crotch. True [emoji173] is still alive dolls!


I guess if she can show off her nipples, he can show off his bulge.


----------



## guccimamma

pixiejenna said:


> Awe Scott showing his bulge off in a pair of sexy sweatpants to woo Kourt back. And she responds in a pair of too small white kougar pants with an unfortunate lace up crotch. True [emoji173] is still alive dolls!



well, it's nice to know he brings something to the table.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> well, it's nice to know he brings something to the table.


 Dead!!


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> again, back to kougar kourtney and the biebs...



It's sad that's the best she can do!!


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> It's sad that's the best she can do!!


It's the best PMK can do for her!


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> It's the best PMK can do for her!




same difference - as my grandmother used to always say! 

because we all know ain't no line forming to the left for her - mother of 3 kids AND a kardashian!!  these youngs guys are not looking for an instant family!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mmh, I'm not overly impressed put he's packing more than I expected for a man that sounds like a prepubescent boy.


----------



## pukasonqo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Mmh, I'm not overly impressed put he's packing more than I expected for a man that sounds like a prepubescent boy.



maybe he carries his socks inside his undies?
now we know why kougar kourtney stays with him


----------



## mkr

pukasonqo said:


> maybe he carries his socks inside his undies?
> now we know why kougar kourtney stays with him


Really?  Cuz he was always complaining that the only time she has sex with him is when she wants another baby.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's got better hair than most adults!

Kourtney Kardashian was seen boarding a private jet with her youngest son Reign, two, who was sporting a cute updo for the occasion.

The 37-year-old doting mom was joined by her two other children Mason, seven, and Penelope, 4, along with many other members of her large family.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-man-bun-family-vacation.html#ixzz4WvuDWNJz


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> *He's got better hair than most adults!*





really!!!  why must they write so much mess!!  that little tiny knot looks like what his moms real hair looks like when she is caught without her weave. 
not knocking the baby but come on - they didn't even need to try that!


----------



## GoGlam

LOVE the yellow jacket [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

Starting with that man bun a little early.


----------



## Sasha2012

He was reportedly uninvited from the Kardashian-Jenner clan's Costa Rican vacation following some bad behaviour at the Sundance Film Festival.

But once again the irrepressible Scott Disick has wheedled his way back into the Kardashian clan, and hopped aboard their private jet.

The bad boy ex of Kourtney has emerged in Costa Rica, alongside his former partner and her sisters.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kardashian-clan-Costa-Rica.html#ixzz4X1pEkP8b


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian has been linked with both ex Scott Disick (they are reportedly back on) and Justin Bieber in recent weeks.

But while vacationing with her family in Costa Rica this week, the 37-year-old beauty appeared to be man-free.

Still, the mother-of-three dressed to the nines as she headed out to a dinner at Ostra with Kim, Khloe and mom Kris on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-stuns-black-bra-top.html#ixzz4X65b2aK5


----------



## V0N1B2

Oh cool Khlogre made it. She walks like her stepfather.
I like Kim's skirt I guess (if I have to say something nice).


----------



## mkr

Khloe didn't get the memo about not wearing a shirt.


----------



## pukasonqo

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh cool Khlogre made it. She walks like her stepfather.
> I like Kim's skirt I guess (if I have to say something nice).



i thought kimbo's skirt was spanx!
no wonder koko looks pissed, everyone is showing more flesh that the "fitness guru"
isn't costa rica too hot and humid for jeans and long sleeves???


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lol at Kimberly wearing velvet 

Kourt looks cute, that's my kind of vaca look.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's the perfect size for a toddler to carry.

But at a whopping $1,910, this Louis Vuitton backpack is more likely to belong to his mother Kourtney, than little Reign.

Still, as any experienced parent knows, travelling with children isn't easy - and the designer purse is surely stuffed with amusements for the two-year-old.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-son-Reign-1-910-LV-purse.html#ixzz4XIhZ7dsI


----------



## Swanky

Reign's cheeks are too cute!


----------



## berrydiva

I like this look....Kourtney's body looks great.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Cute outfit ^


----------



## redney

Ms.parker123 said:


> Cute outfit ^


It's so funny, and I'm not singling you out, Ms. parker. I agree Kourt looks cute. 

On the Kim thread, there's a whole discussion how her short, tight dresses aren't suitable as a mother of 2. But for Kourt, she's a mother of 3 and wears similar outfits yet comments are that she looks good. Maybe it's because there's more disdain for Kim overall?


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> It's so funny, and I'm not singling you out, Ms. parker. I agree Kourt looks cute.
> 
> On the Kim thread, there's a whole discussion how her short, tight dresses aren't suitable as a mother of 2. But for Kourt, she's a mother of 3 and wears similar outfits yet comments are that she looks good. Maybe it's because there's more disdain for Kim overall?


I think folks dislike of Kim is definitely a factor in some of the comments made but I think there's a general theme on tpf that mothers and women of a certain age are supposed to dress a certain way. Kourt's body looks amazing after 3 kids; I'd show it off too.


----------



## mkr

I think a lot of the disdain for Kim is because she very often she looks like a cheap hooker.  Other times she looks like a more expensive hooker.  Kourtney looks like a hot mom and doesn't scream look at me look at mecuz I'm so hot.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> I think a lot of the disdain for Kim is because she very often she looks like a cheap hooker.  Other times she looks like a more expensive hooker.  Kourtney looks like a hot mom and doesn't scream look at me look at mecuz I'm so hot.



bear in mind that there is a difference between effortless sexy and trying-so-hard-to-look-sexy
kougar kourt can sometimes fall in the second group, kimbo and koko are founding members with mariah as president


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

..now girlies, y'all know...lemme hush. I will say that comments about cleavage, thighs and even knees showing are def not isolated to the Kardashian threads. Like Berry said, there is def a theme on this forum.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's currently in Miami enjoying the company of a beautiful model.

But over the weekend Scott Disick was spending family time in Costa Rica with his ex-girlfriend and mother of his three children Kourtney Kardashian.

The 33-year-old reality star was photographed admiring his on-off partner as the Kardashian clan hung out on a sunny terrace at their private Villa Manzu.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tney-Kardashian-Costa-Rica.html#ixzz4XOL9AGWS


----------



## ManilaMama

Not gonna lie. I wish I had a photo looking hot in a bikini in a posh resort while an inflatable swan sits nearby. Looks like a ton of fun. 

Buying into their storyline can be a nice respite from the "real world" sometimes. 

-Goes back to cleaning my daughter's room-

Good morning from Asia, ladies!

(Edited two typos. I need coffee.)


----------



## Sasha2012

There was speculation that he had reconciled with the mother of his three children Kourtney Kardashian.

And while it seemed recently that Scott Disick was doing everything he could to try and patch things up with his ex-girlfriend, new photos obtained by Dailymail.com paint a very different picture.

The 33-year-old reality star - fresh off the back of a family trip to Costa Rica with his ex over the weekend - was spotted getting up close and personal with brunette beauty Jessica Harris - professionally known as J Lynne - in Miami on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eky-mystery-brunette-Miami.html#ixzz4XOatzn29


----------



## Jayne1

This is all for the storyline.  So stupid. Don't you love how close the pretend paps get?


----------



## redney

Lots of Splash News pap pics.


----------



## VickyB

Another fake story with staged photos about cheating Scott. How many times can this phony story be recycled????


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> I think a lot of the disdain for Kim is because she very often she looks like a cheap hooker.  Other times she looks like a more expensive hooker.  Kourtney looks like a hot mom and doesn't scream look at me look at mecuz I'm so hot.


 I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's the only one with a body I'm remotely jealous of.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I also would say Kim "assets" and the type of clothing she wears does not work together. Kourtney on the other hand can get away with the same outfit Kim has cause she not as "voluptuous" for lack of better words than Kim. Two totally different body types.

And like Berry said the disdain for Kim is at a all time high in that thread. I would wish she would go back to Pre-Kanye/early dating Kanye fashions. It now looks like she tries TOOOO hard and they turnout as fails.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her ex partner Scott Disick is currently partying up a storm in Miami with several different bikini clad women.

And thousands of miles away in Calabasas, California, a beaming Kourtney Kardashian was seen stepping out with Penelope, four, for some mother-daughter bonding time.

The 37-year-old reality star showed off her sculpted legs in spandex with a bold hoodie while out on Wednesday in the LA neighborhood.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nds-time-daughter-Penelope.html#ixzz4XUva1gEt


----------



## myown

penny is the cutest


----------



## White Orchid

I must have a very sensitive butt cos I can't stand having a wedgie for more than a few seconds


----------



## berrydiva

I can't tell her two youngest apart anymore....if Mason didn't have darker hair, I probably wouldn't be able to tell any of them apart aside.


----------



## Sasha2012

She just got back from a lovely family excursion to Costa Rica.

And it seems Kourtney Kardashian is getting right back into life in Los Angeles, as she took daughter Penelope to the famous Gagosian Gallery in Beverly Hills on Thursday.

The 37-year-old reality star dressed in all-black for the outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-low-profile-gallery-visit.html#ixzz4XaxhSEjM


----------



## Deco

That yeesus logo is a Metallica knockoff.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> There was speculation that he had reconciled with the mother of his three children Kourtney Kardashian.
> 
> And while it seemed recently that Scott Disick was doing everything he could to try and patch things up with his ex-girlfriend, new photos obtained by Dailymail.com paint a very different picture.
> 
> The 33-year-old reality star - fresh off the back of a family trip to Costa Rica with his ex over the weekend - was spotted getting up close and personal with brunette beauty Jessica Harris - professionally known as J Lynne - in Miami on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eky-mystery-brunette-Miami.html#ixzz4XOatzn29



I can smell the funk from here. Cigarettes, sweat and stale alcohol...yum


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> That yeesus logo is a Metallica knockoff.


I can't see it well but it also looks like the Harley Davidson logo.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> I can't see it well but it also looks like the Harley Davidson logo.


I don't know what the Harley logo looks like, but here's yeezus and Metallica


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> View attachment 3593949
> 
> I don't know what the Harley logo looks like, but here's yeezus and Metallica


Definitely Metallica.  Possible lawsuit?  Penny's shirt has an emblem on it that looks like Harley's but I can't make it out.


----------



## pursegrl12

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I can smell the funk from here. Cigarettes, sweat and stale alcohol...yum



oh absolutely!!!!!! they all look like dirtballs


----------



## guccimamma

getting tired of the boy and his leggings/pajama attire.


----------



## starrysky

Reign's little hair bun is so cute.



Sasha2012 said:


> Her ex partner Scott Disick is currently partying up a storm in Miami with several different bikini clad women.
> 
> And thousands of miles away in Calabasas, California, a beaming Kourtney Kardashian was seen stepping out with Penelope, four, for some mother-daughter bonding time.
> 
> The 37-year-old reality star showed off her sculpted legs in spandex with a bold hoodie while out on Wednesday in the LA neighborhood.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nds-time-daughter-Penelope.html#ixzz4XUva1gEt


----------



## Sasha2012

She's got three children under the age of seven and an incredibly toned figure to boot.

And Kourtney Kardashian put her flat stomach and her sculpted limbs on full display in a dusty rose bikini last week during her Costa Rica vacation.

The 37-year-old reality star splashed about a pool in the tiny swimwear while rocking gold jewelry and minimal makeup.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shows-flat-midriff-bikini.html#ixzz4XkwGgFkx


----------



## Lounorada

Her body looks great- fit and healthy.
She's the only one in that family who looks confident and comfortable in her own skin.


----------



## labelwhore04

It's hard to believe Kourt has given birth to 3 kids, she looks great.


----------



## myown

can someone tell me how to pronounce "Reign"? is it "Rain"? or "Rai-gin"?


----------



## White Orchid

myown said:


> can someone tell me how to pronounce "Reign"? is it "Rain"? or "Rai-gin"?


I think it's pronounced rain.


----------



## pursegrl12

myown said:


> can someone tell me how to pronounce "Reign"? is it "Rain"? or "Rai-gin"?


 
It's pronounced "stu-pid"


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> Really?  Cuz he was always complaining that the only time she has sex with him is when she wants another baby.



well, maybe he does have a sock down there


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> I think it's pronounced rain.


Actually it's pronounced reign.


----------



## VickyB

pursegrl12 said:


> It's pronounced "stu-pid"



LMAO!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kourt looks great. I follow her on snap and she works out pretty much every morning, and it shows. She probably eats the cleanest out of the bunch as well.


----------



## bisousx

She must be very blessed - I'm always going to be working out, but I'm afraid of having the pooch after kids. Kourt doesn't appear to have had a tummy tuck.. she's very lucky.


----------



## guccimamma

if anybody should give fitness/lifestyle/revenge body inspiration it is kourtney...

the least likely should be khloe, she's just barely hanging on....documenting it daily until it just piles back on.


----------



## redney

I'm not buying Kourt hasn't had some sort of tummy tuck.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If Kourt had a tummy tuck (which I don't think she did) then she has the best one I have ever, EVER seen, lol. Everyone else must be going to sh!tty surgeons....


----------



## knasarae

I have a friend who's body is very similar to Kourt's and she's a little older.  She's had three kids.  She eats well and does yoga (she also recently started roller-derby).  Her body bounced back super-quick every time.  You wouldn't even know she had kids at all.  It's possible.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian, 37, met up with her former flame Justin Bieber, 22, on Wednesday night.

But instead of heading to a restaurant or nightclub together, this time the duo met at pastor Rich Wilkerson Jr.'s church service in Los Angeles.

The rendezvous comes after model Bella Banos claimed she's romancing Kourtney's ex Scott Disick.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unites-fling-Justin-Bieber.html#ixzz4YE3H4Y4J


----------



## afsweet

I heard on the radio this morning that Scott had proposed to Kourtney in Costa Rica, but she said no. He was upset and flew some girl out to join him...no idea if there's any truth to it, but Kourtney and Scott have a weird relationship.


----------



## Sasha2012

They recently returned from a Costa Rica family trip.

And on Wednesday, sisters Kim, Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian stepped out for lunch at Cafe Vega in Sherman Oaks, California.

Kim, 36, led the fashionable pack in her curve flattering velvet bottoms, adding a henley top and a motorcycle jacket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...steps-lunch-Kourtney-Khloe.html#ixzz4YEdziuCE


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They both have cake face, Kourt's lip color is cute tho.


----------



## Sasha2012

Everybody wants a piece of the American Dream.

Including Kourtney Kardashian, who shared some cute Snapchats of her niece on Thursday.

The 37-year-old was clearly enamored with her brother Rob's daughter, who turns three-months-old on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...posts-Snapchat-niece-Dream.html#ixzz4YG4Yt8lY


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Cute pics of the kiddies, Dream is an adorable baby.


----------



## afsweet

that baby looks huge compared to Penelope!


----------



## poopsie

Everybody sing along ♪♪♫

All that she wants is another baby
She's gone tomorrow boy
All that she wants is another baby
All that she wants is another baby
She's gone tomorrow boy
All that she wants is another baby


----------



## mkr

What's up with the super long sleeves I've been seeing lately?  Are they a thing?


----------



## MY2CENT

Khloe's upper lip,is so weird looking


----------



## myown

knasarae said:


> I have a friend who's body is very similar to Kourt's and she's a little older.  She's had three kids.  She eats well and does yoga (she also recently started roller-derby).  Her body bounced back super-quick every time.  You wouldn't even know she had kids at all.  It's possible.


some people are lucky


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Everybody wants a piece of the American Dream.
> 
> Including Kourtney Kardashian, who shared some cute Snapchats of her niece on Thursday.
> 
> The 37-year-old was clearly enamored with her brother Rob's daughter, who turns three-months-old on Friday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...posts-Snapchat-niece-Dream.html#ixzz4YG4Yt8lY


i really can not understand why one would put snapchat-filters over your babies face. i mean really,  you have the cutest baby/child (which every parent thinks) why ruin that with those filters


----------



## Sasha2012

Pre-GRAMMY Gala and Salute to Industry Icons Honoring Debra Lee at The Beverly Hilton on February 11, 2017 in Los Angeles, California.
















Zimbio


----------



## Bag*Snob

What is PMK wearing?  And Kourtney's makeup is terrible.


----------



## V0N1B2

Bag*Snob said:


> What is PMK wearing?  And Kourtney's makeup is terrible.


I don't understand the chandelier embroidered on the chest. She needs a deep v-neck (without showing all the goods) to elongate her body and visually thin it out. The high neck does nothing for people with large(r) breasts.
Kourtney... I don't know, I guess she's trying to balance out the fact that her costume looks like it's from the Pleaser catalog.


----------



## Hobbsy

Morticia and her grandma.


----------



## gillianna

Photoshop is their best friend.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't understand the chandelier embroidered on the chest. She needs a deep v-neck (without showing all the goods) to elongate her body and visually thin it out. The high neck does nothing for people with large(r) breasts.
> *Kourtney... I don't know, I guess she's trying to balance out the fact that her costume looks like it's from the Pleaser catalog*.


----------



## Lounorada

Kourtneys 'outfit' looks like something Morticia Addams would wear in the bedroom. No comment on her dreadful makeup.
That chandelier dress though 
They both look like they're going to some weird themed fancy dress party.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a beautiful day for a trip to an outdoor mall.

Kris Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian took the youngest of their big family out to The Grove in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

The two Keeping Up With the Kardashians matriarchs were joined by the momager's beau, Corey Gamble, as they enjoyed Valentine's Day in the sun with some shopping.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kris-Jenner-North-shopping.html#ixzz4Yjw5jLci


----------



## mkr

Aw they went to American Girl.  I loved that place when my girls were little.


----------



## twinkle.tink

mkr said:


> Aw they went to American Girl.  I loved that place when my girls were little.


And had lunch at the cafe 

The tie in North's doll's hair is the keepsake, 'napkin ring'.

I think it's cute that girls dolls resemble the other.


----------



## mkr

twinkle.tink said:


> And had lunch at the cafe
> 
> The tie in North's doll's hair is the keepsake, 'napkin ring'.
> 
> I think it's cute that girls dolls resemble the other.


Well did P and North trade dolls cuz theirs don't match otherwise...

I had my daughter's birthday party at the store in Chicago.  Best day ever.


----------



## redney

Why is PMK's bag carrier wearing what looks to be a wedding ring?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The kids are so cute.

I was never into American Girl, my Mother wasn't too keen on them at the time and I found my Cabbage Patch dolls more interesting anyway. 

Whoever has been doing Kourt's makeup for events has been playing, lol. Her makeup looks terrible in the Grammy party pics.


----------



## Sasha2012

They made a group sushi run decked out in leather and Yeezy.

Kourtney Kardashian took her daughter, Penelope Scotland, 4, out with Kanye West, Kim Kardashian West and their two children, North and Saint, in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The Keeping Up With the Kardashians stars were color-coordinated, for the most part, in their athletic-inspired gear.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lope-matching-Yeezy-Boosts.html#ixzz4ZHGP5T6u











 \





 \


----------



## Sasha2012

The former couple that prays together might get back together.

On Wednesday, Kourtney Kardashian was spotted arriving at a nighttime church service at the same time as pop megastar Justin Bieber.

The 37-year-old reality beauty and her 23-year-old former flame tried to keep a low profile as the pair reunited at a Los Angeles worship center for some evening prayer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...in-Bieber-hit-night-church.html#ixzz4ZW3rlfbD


----------



## pursegrl12

she wore that to church?!?! Dear Lord!!!!!


----------



## glamourous1098

I haven't been to church since middle school, but apparently appropriate church-wear has changed A LOT.


----------



## Sasha2012

She never takes a fashion misstep.

And Thursday was no different for Kourtney Kardashian when she was spotted leaving the studio after three hours of filming for E!'s Keeping Up With The Kardashians in Los Angeles.

The brunette beauty donned a corset-style top with sheer cutout panels and distressed jeans. 

The 37-year-old also took to her KourtneyKardashian.com site and shared photos from her Costa Rica trip last month.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-corset-style-sheer-panels.html#ixzz4ZYtuhZUu


----------



## redney

glamourous1098 said:


> I haven't been to church since middle school, but apparently appropriate church-wear has changed A LOT.





pursegrl12 said:


> she wore that to church?!?! Dear Lord!!!!!


It's PMK'S fake church. Seems like only Kardashians attend.


----------



## Kidclarke

The same church all of them happen to "donate" to when they say they're donating to a charity. 

I'm sure there's no tax free sketchiness going on there.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian and her kids are close as can be.

On Sunday, it was daughter Penelope's time for a day out with her reality star mom.

The mother-of-three wore tight leggings which hugged her toned legs and shapely bottom while stopping by Rosti in Santa Monica for lunch before heading to Color Me Mine for some afternoon fun.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ws-curve-daughter-Penelope.html#ixzz4ZuKvlFrM


----------



## lanasyogamama

I have those yoga pants!


----------



## DiorT

Those sneakers make her feet look wide


----------



## TC1

DiorT said:


> Those sneakers make her feet look wide


Yeezy's. They're like snowshoes, super wide


----------



## zen1965

Kind of like duck feet. In black & white.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian missed out on the Oscar parties to spend some time with her little ones at home on Sunday.

The 37-year-old reality TV star posted a photo on Instagram of her snuggled up with her daughter Penelope.

However, the most noticeable thing about the image was the fact that her four-year-old daughter was wearing a lip ring.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Penelope-wears-lip-ring.html#ixzz4ZyKOc4RJ


----------



## Kidclarke

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian and her kids are close as can be.
> 
> On Sunday, it was daughter Penelope's time for a day out with her reality star mom.
> 
> The mother-of-three wore tight leggings which hugged her toned legs and shapely bottom while stopping by Rosti in Santa Monica for lunch before heading to Color Me Mine for some afternoon fun.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ws-curve-daughter-Penelope.html#ixzz4ZuKvlFrM


I like this outfit, minus the yeezys. They look taky. Never understood their hype.


----------



## redney

Yeezys look like flippers.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

P is wearing a lip ring in the first pic! Perhaps Kim's discarded one? Ewww.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian enjoyed a day of working out and pampering with her sisters.

But still still managed to carve out some time to bond with her eldest child.

The 37-year-old reality star was spotted taking her son Mason to an art class in Calabasas on Tuesday.

The eldest of the Kardashian sisters was dressed comfortably as she took her seven-year-old out so he could embrace his artistic side.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-takes-Mason-art-class.html#ixzz4a42Hf5cA


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian and her kids are close as can be.
> 
> On Sunday, it was daughter Penelope's time for a day out with her reality star mom.
> 
> The mother-of-three wore tight leggings which hugged her toned legs and shapely bottom while stopping by Rosti in Santa Monica for lunch before heading to Color Me Mine for some afternoon fun.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ws-curve-daughter-Penelope.html#ixzz4ZuKvlFrM


her body is  great, but those shoes....


----------



## myown

she could say she´s his big sister. she does look so young


Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian enjoyed a day of working out and pampering with her sisters.
> 
> But still still managed to carve out some time to bond with her eldest child.
> 
> The 37-year-old reality star was spotted taking her son Mason to an art class in Calabasas on Tuesday.
> 
> The eldest of the Kardashian sisters was dressed comfortably as she took her seven-year-old out so he could embrace his artistic side.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-takes-Mason-art-class.html#ixzz4a42Hf5cA


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeezys are good workout shoes. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on the zebra ones.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian and her kids are close as can be.
> 
> On Sunday, it was daughter Penelope's time for a day out with her reality star mom.
> 
> The mother-of-three wore tight leggings which hugged her toned legs and shapely bottom while stopping by Rosti in Santa Monica for lunch before heading to Color Me Mine for some afternoon fun.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ws-curve-daughter-Penelope.html#ixzz4ZuKvlFrM


Little P is such a cutie pie.


----------



## FabulousDiva

lanasyogamama said:


> I have those yoga pants!


What's the brand?


----------



## lanasyogamama

FabulousDiva said:


> What's the brand?



Beyond Yoga, it's my favorite yoga brand.


----------



## Esizzle

Mason is looking so much like Scott. He is so big now!!


----------



## White Orchid

TC1 said:


> Yeezy's. They're like snowshoes, super wide


And super ugly


----------



## Sasha2012

Though Scott Disick's known for decamping to Las Vegas and partying at nightclubs, he spent this Saturday with family.

The 33-year-old was spotted enjoying a sunlit stroll in Malibu with his two older children by Kourtney Kardashian.

Mason kept a grip on his father's hand as they crossed a brick-paved parking lot, and little Penelope held onto a baby doll half her height.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ys-walk-two-older-children.html#ixzz4aRLEtNF6


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian was spotted on Tuesday walking hand in hand with her son Mason, her firstborn child.

The 37-year-old had got in touch with her inner child, popping on a T-shirt that prominently featured Mickey Mouse.

Above the iconic Disney character, red, white and blue text read: 'USA,' and behind the dancing rodent billowed an American flag.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-wears-Mickey-Mouse-Mason.html#ixzz4ajfYR8nL


----------



## berrydiva

Those red leather pants are cute.


----------



## ManilaMama

It would've been great if she did her hair better. Imagine her fresh out of the salon after a hydrating treatment and blow out. Kinda like a Tressame commercial kind of hair. She'd look amazing with great hair in that Mickey Mouse outfit. It's cute and definitely not something most folks can pull off.


----------



## arnott

She looks ready for the 4th of July.


----------



## shaurin

I heard on the radio this morning that Scott is saying now that he has a sex addiction and that is why he needed to bring a bunch of women with him on a family vacation.  Is this old news?  I haven't been in this thread in awhile so I wasn't sure.


----------



## pukasonqo

shaurin said:


> I heard on the radio this morning that Scott is saying now that he has a sex addiction and that is why he needed to bring a bunch of women with him on a family vacation.  Is this old news?  I haven't been in this thread in awhile so I wasn't sure.



whenever i see or read about skott i get the offspring's "pretty fly (for a white guy)" song in my head


----------



## Viva La Fashion

oh please their using scott has a sex addiction card now?? yawn I expected something more creative...


----------



## Sasha2012

shaurin said:


> I heard on the radio this morning that Scott is saying now that he has a sex addiction and that is why he needed to bring a bunch of women with him on a family vacation.  Is this old news?  I haven't been in this thread in awhile so I wasn't sure.


Scott said he was a sex addict in the trailer for the 13th season of the show released yesterday.


----------



## Kidclarke

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian was spotted on Tuesday walking hand in hand with her son Mason, her firstborn child.
> 
> The 37-year-old had got in touch with her inner child, popping on a T-shirt that prominently featured Mickey Mouse.
> 
> Above the iconic Disney character, red, white and blue text read: 'USA,' and behind the dancing rodent billowed an American flag.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-wears-Mickey-Mouse-Mason.html#ixzz4ajfYR8nL


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a girls day out.

And Kim Kardashian, 36, took three-year-old daughter North, along with sister Kourtney, 37 and her daughter Penelope, four, for a fun day of arts and crafts in Calabasas on Friday.

As things started to heat up in the Southern California city, Kim opted for a basic white tank top and comfortable track pants for their mother-daughter adventure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-look-casual-girls-day-out.html#ixzz4b19iTPvT


----------



## Sasha2012

Yesterday Kourtney Kardashian enjoyed a day with sister Kim and her kids.

And today the reality diva continued the family fun by taking her little ones Mason and Penelope out for lunch at The Commons in Calabasas.

The 37-year-old was dressed for the warm Southern California weather, flaunting her trim legs in cut-off shorts during her day out with the kids.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ws-trim-thighs-Daisy-Dukes.html#ixzz4b7phLlmw


----------



## Glitterandstuds

When you scroll by quick, Mason looks like a girl


----------



## pursegrl12

Glitterandstuds said:


> When you scroll by quick, Mason looks like a girl



Or when you scroll by at normal speed


----------



## Esizzle

That pink overall thing that Penelope is wearing...looks like her mom's pajamas top.


----------



## myown

those poor girls never get dressed well


----------



## simone72

Any sense of normalcy for the future of these kids is straight out the window


----------



## mkr

I hope they set up a therapy trust fund.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's grown up in the spotlight thanks to famous parents Kim Kardashian and Kanye West.

And North West stole the show during a family outing in Malibu on Thursday night, where she joined her cousins Penelope and Mason, uncle Scott Disick and showbiz matriarch Kris Jenner.

The adorable three-year-old girl looked excited to be spending some quality time with her grandmother, giggling in glee as they left Nobu restaurant in style.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-fun-filled-family-outing.html#ixzz4bc4B4DyP


----------



## Sasha2012

It is her brother Rob's big day.

And on Friday, Kourtney Kardashian, along with son Mason and daughter Penelope, left an LA cinema where they celebrated the youngest Kardashian's birthday.

In honour of his milestone 30th, the father of daughter Dream and enjoyed a St. Patrick's-Day-themed bash.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ayed-toned-legs-cut-shorts.html#ixzz4bnSJn5IH


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


>


I wonder if Rob realized he'd be wearing that same shirt on his 30th birthday, and it actually fit.


----------



## poopsie

Kourt is the only one who still resembles her former self........................the other two..............eeeeeeeeeppppppp


----------



## Sasha2012

She was spotted earlier that day in jeans and a sheer top. 

But Kourtney Kardashian traded in the entire ensemble for something much sexier as she headed out in a pair of lace-up PVC trousers to watch the Lakers versus Cavaliers in Los Angeles on Sunday.

It comes as Kim Kardashian revealed on the latest episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians that she 'prayed' her sister Kourtney, 37, would have a 'normal life' should she find her dead body following the Paris robbery.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lashes-flesh-lace-trousers.html#ixzz4btj9bxXl


----------



## pukasonqo

kougar kourtney prowling for a ball player?


----------



## VickyB

I love going to sport events and my Hermes bags but never the two shall meet.

Who is the woman to PMK's left?


----------



## poopsie

They look like the witches of Westwood


----------



## mkr

They could act like they're watching the game.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those pants are Unravel pants are bomb, they deserved better styling.


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> They could act like they're watching the game.


do they pay for the tickets and seats?


----------



## TC1

Unfortunately I would assume they are given free seats. What a shame to waste on people who just want to make it onto gossip sites..and just sit there eating Karmel Korn.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mothers are often happy to let their children be the centre of attention when they drop them off for lessons.

But that was not the case when Kourtney Kardashian flaunted her charms in a revealing sports bra as she took her son Mason to art class in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

The reality television personality seemed delighted to be turning heads as she took the excited seven-year-old for what was sure to be another gripping day behind the easel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-chest-bra-Mason-art-class.html#ixzz4cjJLYU7v


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian went for a classic look as she stepped out in Calabasas after paying a visit to Kanye West's office on Tuesday.

The 37-year-old wore a pair of light ripped denim jeans, a fitted black bodysuit and a pair of dainty stilettos.

The black figure hugging one-piece resembled the Baywatch bikini as she showed off her hips with the high-rise body.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shian-shows-pert-posterior.html#ixzz4clvdqi3m


----------



## redney

Sasha2012 said:


> Mothers are often happy to let their children be the centre of attention when they drop them off for lessons.
> 
> But that was not the case when Kourtney Kardashian flaunted her charms in a revealing sports bra as she took her son Mason to art class in Los Angeles on Tuesday.
> 
> The reality television personality seemed delighted to be turning heads as she took the excited seven-year-old for what was sure to be another gripping day behind the easel.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-chest-bra-Mason-art-class.html#ixzz4cjJLYU7v


What's going on with her cheek in the close up photo? Lots of little bumps, yikes!


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> What's going on with her cheek in the close up photo? Lots of little bumps, yikes!


Bad skin?


----------



## berrydiva

That last pic...lol


----------



## myown

redney said:


> What's going on with her cheek in the close up photo? Lots of little bumps, yikes!


I did not thought her skin was that bad


----------



## Sasha2012

Kardashians Kourtney and Khloe spent part of their Wednesday out and about with their pals Malika Haqq, Khadija and Larsa Pippen.

Kourtney happened to have also brought along with her seven-year-old son Mason, her eldest of three children by her ex Scott Disick.

These five women wore matching bomber jackets, though each had a different number - Khloe's being 13, that of her Cleveland Cavalier beau Tristan Thompson.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-match-jackets-friends.html#ixzz4coj66wBw


----------



## Swanky

wow Larsa is nearly unrecognizable to me.


----------



## zen1965

Does Mason get any sort of education besides arts classes?


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky said:


> wow Larsa is nearly unrecognizable to me.


Agreed! I thought she was Kim-those lips...


----------



## cdtracing

redney said:


> What's going on with her cheek in the close up photo? Lots of little bumps, yikes!



Looks like someone forgot to photoshop!!


----------



## cdtracing

zen1965 said:


> Does Mason get any sort of education besides arts classes?



I have wondered the same thing.  It doesn't appear that he goes to school & I don't recall any pap pics of her or Scott picking him up from school.


----------



## Handbag1234

Gawd what a shower. Looks like a trans hooker night out


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Larsa looks terrible. Step away from the Botox, sheesh...

Not them calling themselves the Pinball Pussies  I like it.


----------



## bagsforme

Larsa's nose???  

Years ago Kourtney walked passed me in Beverly Hills.  Her face was full of acne.  When I saw the pap pics online from the same day, her skin was smooth.  If I didn't see it with my own eyes I wouldn't have believed it.


----------



## Swanky

Larsa's FACE lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian enjoyed a girls' night out with gal pal Larsa Pippen at West Hollywood hotspot Catch LA on Thursday.

The petite brunettes - rocking contrasting b&w ensembles - strutted down Melrose Avenue with their leather and faux fur coats worn cape-like on their shoulders.

The Keeping Up with the Kardashians stunner - who turns 38 next month - opted for a sheer LBD while the 42-year-old TRHOM alum sported a tank top and skinny jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-girls-night-Larsa-Pippen.html#ixzz4cuWWpUOn


----------



## Glitterandstuds

These women all look a damn mess


----------



## cdtracing

Larsa needs to take a step back from all the botox & procedures.....Step WAY BACK!!!


----------



## bagsforme

^^agree she use to be gorgeous


----------



## Sasha2012

She split with Scott Disick in July of 2015.

And on Tuesday, Kourtney Kardashian was spotted wearing a revealing white bikini while on holiday with her ex in Hawaii.

The 37-year-old flashed her pert derriere and flat stomach in the tiny swimwear during a pool session with Scott and their children.

Kourtney wowed in the all white bikini, which featured a full coverage top with barely there bottoms.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shows-derriere-tiny-bikini.html#ixzz4dLCZq5Sn


----------



## TC1

Damn, she looks good!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The watermelon on that fruit tray look bomb. 

Kourt looks good.


----------



## peppermintpatty

P is so adorable!!!! Kourtney looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Damn, she looks cheap. Nothing new here.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She has a really good figure.


----------



## Swanky

She does!!  Looks great, maybe never better really.


----------



## cdtracing

Of all of her sisters, Kourtney is in the best shape.  But, then again, she's not having all those procedures to modify her body.  She looks the most natural.   I think she's the only one who actually  exercises in real life on a regular basis.


----------



## Swanky

Also, I think she doesn't eat like crap.  None of them were blessed with high muscle tone, so diet is super important .


----------



## Sasha2012

She has just jetted back from a family holiday with her ex partner Scott Disick and their three children.

But Kourtney Kardashian, 37, wasted no time in arranging a dinner date with Diddy's son Quincy Brown, 25, on her return to LA.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star enjoyed dinner at Craig's in West Hollywood with the actor on Wednesday night and kept things low-key in an Iron Maiden band tee and ripped jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-steps-dinner-Quincy-Brown.html#ixzz4dUSTxcja


----------



## poopsie

Do none of the men in their lives know how to drive?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Quincy is a snack, lol. Such a cutie...


----------



## TC1

Do you think she could name a single Iron Maiden song?


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> Do you think she could name a single Iron Maiden song?



You read my mind!


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> Do none of the men in their lives know how to drive?



they also seem to have zero interest on kougar kourtney (going by body language from the pics)


----------



## arnott

The  only  Kardashian  with a   nice   ass!


----------



## mkr

He is pretty good looking.


----------



## guccimamma

arnott said:


> The  only  Kardashian  with a   nice   ass!



agreed, not a droopy silicone filled bag of potatoes.

although wearing a bathing suit wedged up your a$$ with your kids kinda strikes me as wrong.


----------



## Docjeun

Nothing special, nothing new


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian heads to church with her niece North West and her kids Mason and Penelope in Los Angeles on April 9, 2017.






































Zimbio


----------



## mrs moulds

She is cute and NATURAL!!!!


----------



## nastasja

She looks good in the swimsuit! I wonder if Kimbo & K.hole are jelly? Or if they think their surgically altered, padded, triple spanxed butts look better?


----------



## pukasonqo

the khurkh of perpetual frivolous konsumption


----------



## pukasonqo

killerlife said:


> She looks good in the swimsuit! I wonder if Kimbo & K.hole are jelly? Or if they think their surgically altered, padded, triple spanxed butts look better?



i don't think so, i will say they both probably think they look like kendall and that all those enhancements are natural (include kylie here)


----------



## Sasha2012

The premiere of Open Road Films' "The Promise" at TCL Chinese Theatre on April 12, 2017 in Hollywood, California.





























Zimbio


----------



## scarlet555

Kourt looks so good compared to plastic Kim!


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks so pretty and natural, especially compared to alien Kim


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> agreed, not a droopy silicone filled bag of potatoes.
> 
> although wearing a bathing suit wedged up your a$$ with your kids kinda strikes me as wrong.


Kourt and all the  K women are  so inspiring, innovative and intriguing  - their next venture should be life coaching.....for the dead.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian has spoken openly about getting a boob job in college, and it seems she is still enjoying the perks two decades on.

The mother-of-three showed off her incredible bikini body while on holiday in Tulum, Mexico with sister Kim Kardashian and friends on Sunday.

The 38-year-old reality star chose a revealing red bikini that barely covered her chest.

But she seemed more than proud to put her bust on show while posing with her pals in the surf. 

In 2010, Kourtney said it was 'not a secret' that she'd had her boobs enhanced. It is likely she has undergone revisions since her first surgery; implants usually need to be replaced every 10 years.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ars-tiny-red-bikini-Mexico.html#ixzz4fBpjk7F6


----------



## saira1214

Does anyone know where they stayed in Tulum? Kourt has a bangin  bod, but the underboob is a bit much.


----------



## katie1221

Kourt is serious body goals. Thank goodness she didn't make the same mistakes her sisters did. She will look younger than Kim and Khloe for years to come.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Ok so what's kourts diet ? Wow she looks great


----------



## Lucky0003

I think she's gluten free and eats a lot of raw food.


----------



## VickyB

Why doesn't she just take her top off and be done with it?


----------



## VickyB

Lucky0003 said:


> I think she's gluten free and eats a lot of raw food.



That explains why she is always such a pill.....she's always hungry!


----------



## White Orchid

I'm not denying her figure is great, but this photo alone illustrates that she's still being Photoshopped.  Unless of course someone can explain to me what's happening/that mass between her legs.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not sure she knew or meant the underboss, looks like they were jumping in the waves


----------



## knasarae

Wearing your bikini top like that... how is that comfortable?


----------



## White Orchid

Swanky said:


> I'm not sure she knew or meant the underboss, looks like they were jumping in the waves


How would you not feel that cutting into your boobs???  Hell, I feel wearing a bra, hence why it comes odd as soon as I get home.


----------



## Swanky

Oh I'd feel it!  I'm crazy modest and keenly aware of the fabric covering my body at all times lol
But I see "slips" at the ocean a lot.


----------



## V0N1B2

I would normally say yeah, it rode up while she was swimming but there is another picture of her in Kim's thread where she is off the beach and standing next to a deck chair.  She had plenty of time to adjust her bikini top unless she suffers from a Tara Reid-like syndrome in which she's had so many procedures, she has no feeling in her breasts - but unlikely.
I think the look is definitely intentional (for the hired paps).


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

V0N1B2 said:


> I would normally say yeah, it rode up while she was swimming but there is another picture of her in Kim's thread where she is off the beach and standing next to a deck chair.  She had plenty of time to adjust her bikini top unless she suffers from a Tara Reid-like syndrome in which she's had so many procedures, she has no feeling in her breasts - but unlikely.
> I think the look is definitely intentional (for the hired paps).



I think so too. It was too strategically placed to seem accidental. I'm not a fan of that look, it looks weird.


----------



## pukasonqo

V0N1B2 said:


> I would normally say yeah, it rode up while she was swimming but there is another picture of her in Kim's thread where she is off the beach and standing next to a deck chair.  She had plenty of time to adjust her bikini top unless she suffers from a Tara Reid-like syndrome in which she's had so many procedures, she has no feeling in her breasts - but unlikely.
> I think the look is definitely intentional (for the hired paps).



kougar kourtney on the prowl?


----------



## Sasha2012

While sister Kim's voluptuous bottom threatens to break the internet again, Kourtney Kardashian is making a case for the major underboob look.

Unafraid of showing off her white bits, Kourtney was seen taking a dip on the Mexican coastline in a bright blue bikini this time, which served only to cover the essentials.

A mum-of-three with an age-defying summer body, the 38-year-old proved that an unsupportive bikini top makes absolutely no difference to the appearance of her perky assets.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lays-underboob-blue-bikini.html#ixzz4fOb1br5N


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm not hating at all,  but I'm over Kougar Kourtney's under boob.  The rest of her [emoji1360]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The underboob looks stupid. It's not sexy, it just looks like she's squeezing into a bikini top that's too small. 

Her body looks great tho. 38 looks damn good on her...


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow she looks [emoji106] Scott is a lucky guy


----------



## redney

NicolesCloset said:


> Wow she looks [emoji106] Scott is a lucky guy


Why? Scott is with other women.


----------



## NicolesCloset

redney said:


> Why? Scott is with other women.



Totally forgot [emoji52]well he was a lucky man


----------



## poopsie

NicolesCloset said:


> Totally forgot [emoji52]well he was a lucky man




thank you for the ELP earworm


----------



## Sasha2012

Once is an accident, twice is a coincidence, and three times is a pattern.

Kourtney Kardashian put her underboob on display for the third time in a matter of days.

The 38-year-old reality star certainly seemed to be letting lose while celebrating her birthday for a girls' trip in Mexico.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-underboob-display-AGAIN.html#ixzz4fRL25gsJ


----------



## stylemepretty

It looks like she's taking a dump


----------



## White Orchid

NicolesCloset said:


> Wow she looks [emoji106] Scott is a lucky guy


How so?  She had a good body, loves her kids (as most Mothers do), and...?  Have you ever listened to her speak?  She's as interesting as a packet of potato chips.


----------



## White Orchid

stylemepretty said:


> It looks like she's taking a dump


I think she's becoming (or always was?) incredibly narcissistic.  She has a good body, she knows it, and is milking it all she can.  It's kind of all she can do really cos at the end of the day, the lass ain't that bright or interesting for that matter.

Gone are the days where young women went on a holiday and took photos of the scenery.  Now it's all about selfies and thrusting your butt on that perfect angle, then hurriedly posting on social media.  Yawn.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ok, the underboob has to stop now. It looks plain stupid.


----------



## NicolesCloset

poopsie said:


> thank you for the ELP earworm



What's ELP


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

You can take pics of both the scenery and your ass on vacation, lol.

They love Mexico, huh? So many other beautiful places but Mexico seems to be the only spot they go on vaca when they aren't filming. Joe must let the stay there for free...


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You can take pics of both the scenery and your ass on vacation, lol.
> 
> They love Mexico, huh? So many other beautiful places but Mexico seems to be the only spot they go on vaca when they aren't filming. Joe must let the stay there for free...


When I look at the elders vacationing pics, it's not all scenery....they're in all of the pics. Even if set in front of nice scenery. Gasp....they're even in swimsuits in some pics.


----------



## stylemepretty

berrydiva said:


> When I look at the elders vacationing pics, it's not all scenery....they're in all of the pics. Even if set in front of nice scenery. Gasp....they're even in swimsuits in some pics.


Same with my folks. In swimsuits yes, but squatting and thrusting their asses at the camera? Hell no. I'd be mortified if my parents did that.


----------



## berrydiva

stylemepretty said:


> Same with my folks. In swimsuits yes, but squatting and thrusting their asses at the camera? I doubt it. I'd be mortified if my parents did that.


Are we really thinking what they do is what the majority of parents do? Folks make baseless comments in these Kardashian threads in effort to rush to bash them. The women of yesteryear took pics of scenery on vaycay  Being a trollop, harlot, floozy, or any other old-timey word to describe similar behavior is not an invention of social media.


----------



## terebina786

A couple of years ago me and my friends went on vacation to Costa Rica and we had an underwater camera... Needless to say we have a lot of underwater twerking videos lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> A couple of years ago me and my friends went on vacation to Costa Rica and we had an underwater camera... Needless to say we have a lot of underwater twerking videos lol



 

I have so many vids from drunken girls nights/vacations of twerk-feats and ridiculousness. 

Honestly sometimes I read the comments in these threads and think myself "Damn, they could spoil a wet dream"....


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> How so?  She had a good body, loves her kids (as most Mothers do), and...?  Have you ever listened to her speak?  She's as interesting as a packet of potato chips.


I find potato chips to be very stimulating. Corn chips on the other hand, ....ugh, dont get me started...they're self involved.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Honestly sometimes I read the comments in these threads and think myself "Damn, they could spoil a wet dream"....


WORD!!!!


----------



## katie1221

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You can take pics of both the scenery and your ass on vacation, lol.
> 
> They love Mexico, huh? So many other beautiful places but Mexico seems to be the only spot they go on vaca when they aren't filming. Joe must let the stay there for free...



He was in one of their Snapchat posts from this trip and I wanted to puke. He's such a predator and gives off a creepy vibe. Why any women would hang around him is confusing to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

It has been nearly 10 years since Keeping Up With the Kardashians began airing in 2007.

And on Friday, Kourtney Kardashian proved she's still very much a part of the family business, as she was spotted leaving a studio in Westlake, California.

Joining her for the visit was her reality co-star and sister, Khloe.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shian-pairs-bodysuit-jeans.html#ixzz4fdI7Zwej


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian was ready to party when she arrived at Casa Vega in Studio City on Friday afternoon.

The 38-year-old reality star and longtime family friend Jonathan Cheban met up with her sisters Kim and Khloe as well as their mom Kris for a Cinco de Mayo celebration at the famed Mexican restaurant.

Kourtney's new beau Younes Bendjima was not part of the party, just a day after reports surfaced that her ex Scott Disick is 'jealous' she's dating again.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ardashian-steps-Cinco-Mayo.html#ixzz4gNylHmuv


----------



## guccimamma

Well I've been here long enough to see high waisted jeans and flats come back.


----------



## Hobbsy

Did I miss the part where Scott had moved back in with her? Or did I dream that?


----------



## glamourous1098

Nips + heels + track pants = ready to party!


----------



## pursegrl12

Ugh!! So jealous that she can go out and about sans kids all the time....mine have to everywhere with me!! I stopped at rite aid for 5 minutes with them and I needed to take a Xanax pronto .....god they have such an easy life!!!!


----------



## tweegy

Anyone saw the show last night with the preview for next week lmao Khloe doused Scott with water! Somewhere that waiter that got a mouth of dolla billz is going YAAAS!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's moving on with her life and focusing on her family.

And Kourtney Kardashian, 38, spent time with her two eldest kids, Mason, seven and Penelope, four on Thursday as she was spotted out and about for a fun day at the Museum of Natural History in Los Angles with sisters Kim and Khloe.

Kourtney opted for a casual look in leggings and an oversize burgundy Adidas zip up.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pends-time-kids-sister-Kim.html#ixzz4gq5mNdAF


----------



## guccimamma

does the 7 year old attend school?


----------



## mkr

School is for people who work for a living.


----------



## guccimamma

yeah, rob went to usc (which is not easy to get into) look where that took him.  i'm baffled how he got through it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think getting into schools like that is the hardest part.  Once you're in the curriculums are pretty similar between universities.


----------



## mkr

Rich people have knack for getting into and graduating from good colleges.  But I'm sure no ones parents made any hefty donations or anything.


----------



## pale_septembre

mkr said:


> Rich people have knack for getting into and graduating from good colleges.  But I'm sure no ones parents made any hefty donations or anything.



Exactly. I believe their father went to USC and probably did donate money later.


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> yeah, rob went to usc (which is not easy to get into) look where that took him.  i'm baffled how he got through it.


USC is hard to get into now. For decades tho, it was a safety school - as long as you had meh grades , could pay, you could get in. That's one of the reasons its nickname was the University of Spoiled Children. It was one of my safety schools along with  Berkeley( - nuts that Cal was my safety!!!!)). No intention of going to either but everybody needed safety nets. Boy, have times have changed!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> School is for people who work for a living.



Is Kourt home skooling them? God help them.


----------



## mkr

Well I think Kourtney has actually been in a school before so she is the most qualified.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Well I think Kourtney has actually been in a school before so she is the most qualified.



that's a horrific thought!!!
A janitor has been in a school before too so... yea!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her love of fashion and Kourtney Kardashian certainly pulled out all the stops when she stepped out in Cannes on Sunday night.

The 38-year-old looked incredible wearing a super-short sequin dress in pink and yellow to attend a dinner hosted by Jamie Reuben & Michael Kives with Arnold Schwarzenegger to celebrate Jean-Michel Cousteau's Wonders Of The Sea movie.

She elongated her legs with a pair of sky high strappy sandals which matched her dress perfectly.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ws-short-sequin-mini-dress.html#ixzz4hkUxkvmr


----------



## Sasha2012

Her romance with the young model was revealed earlier this month.

And Kourtney Kardashian, 38, and beau Younes Bendjima, 23, certainly looked like a happy couple as they cuddled up in Cannes on Sunday.

Kourtney, who has reportedly been dating Younes for seven months, appeared content as she stood on a balcony at the Eden Roc Hotel while her hunk protectively wrapped his arms around her from behind.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-cuddles-Younes-Bendjima.html#ixzz4hlNaK9Yy


----------



## White Orchid

Her body is great but her face has taken a hit as a result.


----------



## guccimamma

VickyB said:


> USC is hard to get into now. For decades tho, it was a safety school - as long as you had meh grades , could pay, you could get in. That's one of the reasons its nickname was the University of Spoiled Children. It was one of my safety schools along with  Berkeley( - nuts that Cal was my safety!!!!)). No intention of going to either but everybody needed safety nets. Boy, have times have changed!!!!!



yes, it is very hard to get into now.  it used to be you just had to be able to pay for it.  i was so shocked my kid didn't get into business major,  with damn near straight a's & near perfect stem scores, varsity sports. had no idea it had become so competitive.


----------



## mkr

What are the K's doing in Cannes?   I'm not sure they've ever seen a movie let alone be in one.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> What are the K's doing in Cannes?   I'm not sure they've ever seen a movie let alone be in one.



well, kimbo sort of started her career in a film...


----------



## Tivo

White Orchid said:


> Her body is great but her face has taken a hit as a result.


Yeah, she's looking older than her age.


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> well, kimbo sort of started her career in a film...


Being urinated on in a home video is not considered a film!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Tivo said:


> Yeah, she's looking older than her age.



Gotta find that middle ground - nice body but don't lose the fat/collagen in your face. Aging sucks


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Being urinated on in a home video is not considered a film!!!



in the kartrashianverse it is
d


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Yeah, she's looking older than her age.



And hooking up with these young studs is not doing her any favors!  It's going to have the opposite effect.


----------



## mkr

This is the difference between pap walks and unplanned photo ops.


----------



## Sasha2012

They went public with their new romance earlier this month.

And Kourtney Kardashian, 38, and her new man Younes Bendjima, 24, haven't been shy about showing their affection for one another since, frolicking on board a private yacht in Cannes on Tuesday.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star showed off her impressive abs and toned figure in a bikini as she soaked up the sunshine alongside her toyboy beau.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ons-bikini-Younes-Bendjima.html#ixzz4hxd3Qvry


----------



## peppermintpatty

I know it's usually the other way around, older guy and young woman. It's irrelevant to me. When you're in your earlier 20's with not much life experience and dating someone almost 40- what do you have in common? I can see it more if you are in say your early 30's and with someone in their late 40's.  Then you both have a little more to bring to the relationship.
Just because Scott's been messing around with young adults for forever, makes me feel differently about Kourtney that she's doing the same thing now. I feel like come on, you have 3 kids! Hello! Do you care what they will think and feel some day?!
Who knows maybe Scott brought it all on himself. But Kourt wouldn't sleep with him in the same bed after Mason, wouldn't kiss him, and wouldn't marry him. Now she's out banging a 23 year old- too weird!!!!!


----------



## gillianna

How much do you think paid for hire boyfriends get?   How long of a kontract do they have to sign?
So cougar Kourtney to make Scott jealous is her new storyline.  

Divorce, remarriage, cheating, drugs, half naked photos, selfies, pap walks, fashion shows, designer with a vision, rap concerts, sex change, robberies, what is left for the show?


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> This is the difference between pap walks and unplanned photo ops.



All these shipboard pics are planned "candids", right? They sure look posed.


----------



## VickyB

peppermintpatty said:


> I know it's usually the other way around, older guy and young woman. It's irrelevant to me. When you're in your earlier 20's with not much life experience and dating someone almost 40- what do you have in common? I can see it more if you are in say your early 30's and with someone in their late 40's.  Then you both have a little more to bring to the relationship.
> Just because Scott's been messing around with young adults for forever, makes me feel differently about Kourtney that she's doing the same thing now. I feel like come on, you have 3 kids! Hello! Do you care what they will think and feel some day?!
> Who knows maybe Scott brought it all on himself. But Kourt wouldn't sleep with him in the same bed after Mason, wouldn't kiss him, and wouldn't marry him. Now she's out banging a 23 year old- too weird!!!!!



Isn't Kourt 5 or 6 years older than Scott? Didn't she get her claws into him and start domineering him when he was something like 23 or 24? If I were Scott, I'd be dating younger women too.


----------



## VickyB

gillianna said:


> How much do you think paid for hire boyfriends get?   How long of a kontract do they have to sign?
> So cougar Kourtney to make Scott jealous is her new storyline.
> 
> Divorce, remarriage, cheating, drugs, half naked photos, selfies, pap walks, fashion shows, designer with a vision, rap concerts, sex change, robberies, what is left for the show?



Right? I was about to write that there is zero chemistry between Kourt and her new "BF" but then I realized that Kourt has zero chemistry with everybody.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Right? I was about to write that there is zero chemistry between Kourt and her new "BF" but then I realized that Kourt has zero chemistry with everybody.


That may have something to do with the fact that she has a bland personality.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been ruling the Cannes nightlife alongside her new toyboy lover all week.

But Kourtney Kardashian will soon discover she has a Thorne in her side - and her name is Bella.

The reality queen's ex Scott Disick, 33, arrived in the French resort on Wednesday with former Disney star Bella, 19 -  and they soon confirmed claims that they are an item.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-seductively-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz4i1i358OW


----------



## berrydiva

They're all such odd individuals.


----------



## sparkle7

while I don't believe the relationship with Khourtney and this model is genuine, I don't se anything wrong  with her having fun with  younger men.  Maybe after 3 kids she wants to get her sexy back.  Men do it all the time and get less slack for it. Scott also has three kids and he's been seen dating a bunch of girls barely out of their teens.  While I could care less about this family the women are always blamed for the men's bad actions. Scott is just as much as a fame ho as the rest of them.


----------



## bag-princess

sparkle7 said:


> while I don't believe the relationship with Khourtney and this model is genuine, I don't se anything wrong  with her having fun with  younger men.  Maybe after 3 kids she wants to get her sexy back.  Men do it all the time and get less slack for it. Scott also has three kids and he's been seen dating a bunch of girls barely out of their teens.  While I could care less about this family the women are always blamed for the men's bad actions. Scott is just as much as a fame ho as the rest of them.



But haven't they commented  on the age of his "friends" in the past?  What's good for the goose......I honestly don't think an older man with good sense would be interested in kourtney!  
She's taking what she can get!


----------



## sparkle7

I'm sure Kourtney can find and older man who is  just as thirsty as she is . I think she wants people to believe that she is a hot mama and all these young men want her.


----------



## Jayne1

This is so stupid.  His personal photographer (Splash) is right there, close up, taking these picutres. Are they filming too?


----------



## Sasha2012

Her reality superstar status may overshadow his rising profile as a male model.

But Kourtney Kardashian, 38, was positively dwarfed by her toyboy lover Younes Bendjima, 24, as they continued their wild time in Cannes on Wednesday night.

The mother-of-three was faithfully led for a night of fun and frolics by her toyboy lover and happily took a back seat as he guided her by the hand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yboy-lover-Younes-Bendjima.html#ixzz4i5HVvhcw


----------



## cdtracing

Where does Scott get his money to fly to all these different places with his flavor of the week?  Is the show paying for it?  Since he & Kougar Kourtney are no longer together, seems like he would be off the KUWTK payroll.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> Where does Scott get his money to fly to all these different places with his flavor of the week?  Is the show paying for it?  Since he & Kougar Kourtney are no longer together, seems like he would be off the KUWTK payroll.




And get rid of Kourtney's ONLY storyline!! Chile puh-lease!


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> Where does Scott get his money to fly to all these different places with his flavor of the week?  Is the show paying for it?  Since he & Kougar Kourtney are no longer together, seems like he would be off the KUWTK payroll.


He's probably still under contract with the show and gets residuals....then there are his club appearances.


----------



## GaitreeS

Anyone buying this?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Scott and Bella are a fame ho match made in heaven.


----------



## Jayne1

cdtracing said:


> Where does Scott get his money to fly to all these different places with his flavor of the week?  Is the show paying for it?  Since he & Kougar Kourtney are no longer together, seems like he would be off the KUWTK payroll.


Scott has a contract and he's following his script.  He doesn't seem to mind his role is that of being a jerk.


----------



## gillianna

Kourtney's boyfriend has great taste.  His faded black magic marker words on his jeans looks like something genius Kanye does and calls it art.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> This is so stupid.  His personal photographer (Splash) is right there, close up, taking these picutres. Are they filming too?


Of course they probably are. Scott is in town with Bella Thorne. Made up drama for the show.


----------



## Sasha2012

It looks like Scott Disick has no intention of slowing down his bad boy ways now that Kourtney Kardashian has finally called it quits on their on-off relationship.

The self confessed sex addict has now been pictured getting very handsy with stylist Chloe Bartoli, 26 - his ex-girlfriend and the same woman he was caught cheating with in 2015, triggering his split with Kourtney.

Scott put on a very amorous display with the pretty brunette in Cannes on Wednesday - just a day after he was pictured cuddling up to former Disney actress Bella Thorne, 19.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...former-flame-Chloe-Bartoli.html#ixzz4i8euUR7N


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Her reality superstar status may overshadow his rising profile as a male model.
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian, 38, was positively dwarfed by her toyboy lover Younes Bendjima, 24, as they continued their wild time in Cannes on Wednesday night.
> 
> The mother-of-three was faithfully led for a night of fun and frolics by her toyboy lover and happily took a back seat as he guided her by the hand.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yboy-lover-Younes-Bendjima.html#ixzz4i5HVvhcw



yes kougar kourtney, we know you have a vag, many of us also have one so no need to lift the dress!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> It looks like Scott Disick has no intention of slowing down his bad boy ways now that Kourtney Kardashian has finally called it quits on their on-off relationship.
> 
> The self confessed sex addict has now been pictured getting very handsy with stylist Chloe Bartoli, 26 - his ex-girlfriend and the same woman he was caught cheating with in 2015, triggering his split with Kourtney.
> 
> Scott put on a very amorous display with the pretty brunette in Cannes on Wednesday - just a day after he was pictured cuddling up to former Disney actress Bella Thorne, 19.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...former-flame-Chloe-Bartoli.html#ixzz4i8euUR7N



is skott trying to check that this girl's a%^* is real?


----------



## berrydiva

I don't think I blame Scott for finding new hookups....not like Kourtney wants to have sex with him.


----------



## Sasha2012

Yachting by day, partying by night - that appears to be Kourtney Kardashian's motto for her stint in Cannes.

The mother-of-three, 38, is having a ball while on the French Riviera with her new toyboy Younes Bendjima, 24, who certainly looked like he was enjoying the view as they spent another day sunning themselves on a luxury liner on Thursday.

Kourtney was a sight for sore eyes as she showed off her sensational figure in her skimpiest swimwear so far; an itsy-bitsy sequinned thong bikini.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-flashes-TINY-bikini.html#ixzz4i95b3AGH


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pukasonqo said:


> yes kougar kourtney, we know you have a vag, many of us also have one so no need to lift the dress!



I know, right? It's so annoying to see her constantly lift up the mini in pics, so desperate.


----------



## Brea Moore

I don't see a problem Kourtney having fun with this younger boy, Scott is doing the same


----------



## V0N1B2

Wait, so Scott is in Cannes too? Why? If he and Kourlneigh broke up why would he need to be in France?


----------



## berrydiva

Brea Moore said:


> I don't see a problem Kourtney having fun with this younger boy, Scott is doing the same


I don't think folks have an issue with her having fun with anyone, younger, same age or older. Only thing is that this is clearly a plotline for the show....but all the Kardashian chicks rent their coochie for the the show and a few coins so guess that makes her no different.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

V0N1B2 said:


> Wait, so Scott is in Cannes too? Why? If he and Kourlneigh broke up why would he need to be in France?



storyline, doll!


----------



## guccimamma

who's watching the kids?


----------



## lucifers

Poor young lad, doesn't he know that kort doesn't put out, unless if she wants a baby


----------



## Sasha2012

His temporary residence in Cannes has seen something of a carousel of beautiful women.

And Scott Disick no doubt stunned his previous guests on Friday as he was pictured with a third women, just days after getting cosy with actress Bella Thorne and a day later putting on a steamy display with his stylist ex-girlfriend Chloe Bartoli.

The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashian, who has previously admitted to being a sex addict, has enjoyed his week in the French sunshine with a bevy of stunners while his ex and baby mama Kourtney Kardashian partied nearby with her new beau French model Younes Bendjima, 23.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-gets-cosy-stunner-Cannes.html#ixzz4iD1jKs2l


----------



## TC1

Damn, Kourt looks so good. I don't think this young guy is interested in her or vice versa. Just another storyline and e! probably pays for the yacht time....so why not?


----------



## redney

Supposedly Bella is ditching Scott now due to his heavy drinking or whatever. http://www.tmz.com/2017/05/26/bella-thorne-steps-away-scott-disick-party-animal/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

redney said:


> Supposedly Bella is ditching Scott now due to his heavy drinking or whatever. http://www.tmz.com/2017/05/26/bella-thorne-steps-away-scott-disick-party-animal/



I think Scott plays this role, as a villain, on and off screen. TMZ and the DM are the ones who cover this family this most, and are likely following the storylines and making their stories the same, to have people tune in for the next episode.


----------



## guccimamma

storyline or not, pretty crummy for the kids to witness this. stupidity lives forever online.
kourt likes them young, she can boss them around....like kids.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> Where does Scott get his money to fly to all these different places with his flavor of the week?  Is the show paying for it?  Since he & Kougar Kourtney are no longer together, seems like he would be off the KUWTK payroll.


I think he will be on the payroll as long as there's a show.  He knows a lot of K dirt he could  share if he was kicked off.


----------



## poopsie

He needs to roll over. His back is five shades lighter than his front


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bella ditching Scott for drinking like she isn't on the finest white powder money can buy. Sure, Jan.

Kourtney's body looks damn good in all these bikini pics especially after three kids. I'm not mad.

I am mad that Cannes has become a c-lister/pussy posse for rich men festival. Anybody who is a nobody came flocking this year. Cannes used to be pure glamour....


----------



## V0N1B2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I am mad that Cannes has become a c-lister/pussy posse for rich men festival. Anybody who is a nobody came flocking this year. Cannes used to be pure glamour....


Can't argue with that.


----------



## labelwhore04

I get the vibe that they're both trying to make eachother jealous with their new f**buddies and that they'll eventually get back together.


----------



## redney

labelwhore04 said:


> I get the vibe that they're both trying to make eachother jealous with their new f**buddies and that they'll eventually get back together.


Straight from PMK's playbook!


----------



## gillianna

You have no life when the only story to spin is trying to convince others you are sleeping around with people 15 plus years younger.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> storyline or not, pretty crummy for the kids to witness this. stupidity lives forever online.
> kourt likes them young, she can boss them around....like kids.


I know we say the internet is forever but is that really true? We know online is forever as of right now but that wasn't the case 20 years ago....storage got cheap to produce....we really don't know what will happen 10-15 years from now....who the hell knows if what is online will stay online. Hell stuff can actually be scrubbed now if one really has the means. Online may not even exist and may be replaced with something else...lol. Don't mind me, I'm having "pre-weekend" happy hour drinks. LMAO.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> I know we say the internet is forever but is that really true? We know online is forever as of right now but that wasn't the case 20 years ago....storage got cheap to produce....we really don't know what will happen 10-15 years from now....who the hell knows if what is online will stay online. Hell stuff can actually be scrubbed now if one really has the means. Online may not even exist and may be replaced with something else...lol. Don't mind me, I'm having "pre-weekend" happy hour drinks. LMAO.



enjoy the holiday weekend happy hour, may have to start early myself....i'm on pacific time.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I know we say the internet is forever but is that really true? We know online is forever as of right now but that wasn't the case 20 years ago....storage got cheap to produce....we really don't know what will happen 10-15 years from now....who the hell knows if what is online will stay online. Hell stuff can actually be scrubbed now if one really has the means. Online may not even exist and may be replaced with something else...lol.* Don't mind me, I'm having "pre-weekend" happy hour drinks. LMAO*.


 Ditto.


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> Where does Scott get his money to fly to all these different places with his flavor of the week?  Is the show paying for it?  Since he & Kougar Kourtney are no longer together, seems like he would be off the KUWTK payroll.



BRAVO pays and PMK


----------



## VickyB

GaitreeS said:


> Anyone buying this?



Nope


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> It looks like Scott Disick has no intention of slowing down his bad boy ways now that Kourtney Kardashian has finally called it quits on their on-off relationship.
> 
> The self confessed sex addict has now been pictured getting very handsy with stylist Chloe Bartoli, 26 - his ex-girlfriend and the same woman he was caught cheating with in 2015, triggering his split with Kourtney.
> 
> Scott put on a very amorous display with the pretty brunette in Cannes on Wednesday - just a day after he was pictured cuddling up to former Disney actress Bella Thorne, 19.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...former-flame-Chloe-Bartoli.html#ixzz4i8euUR7N


LMAO. Aside from 11 year olds, who believes this sh*&%%t?


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> yes kougar kourtney, we know you have a vag, many of us also have one so no need to lift the dress!



LMAO!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Yachting by day, partying by night - that appears to be Kourtney Kardashian's motto for her stint in Cannes.
> 
> The mother-of-three, 38, is having a ball while on the French Riviera with her new toyboy Younes Bendjima, 24, who certainly looked like he was enjoying the view as they spent another day sunning themselves on a luxury liner on Thursday.
> 
> Kourtney was a sight for sore eyes as she showed off her sensational figure in her skimpiest swimwear so far; an itsy-bitsy sequinned thong bikini.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-flashes-TINY-bikini.html#ixzz4i95b3AGH



LOL! What is it with these ridiculous Kardashian women and their need to ram things up their bums? Notice how their bathing suite bottoms are worn normally BUTT(see what I did there?) for the times that they are knowingly shot from behind?


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick has been pictured living it up with an array of beauties for the fifth day in a row, while his ex and baby mama Kourtney Kardashian has partied nearby with her new beau French model Younes Bendjima, 24.

The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was seen at his luxurious Cannes villa on Sunday cosying up to one of his many bikini-clad holiday mates, this time UK model and blogger Maggie Petrova as he leaned in for a kiss with the brunette while puffing a cigarette and gathering around a dining table in the villa.

His birthday week in the south of France has been colourful to say the least after he arrived at Nice airport alongside actress Bella Thorne, who is 15 years his junior, and a day in the sun with her, he was spotted with his stylist ex-girlfriend Chloe Bartoli and on Friday he was joined by his other ex Ella Ross.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...leans-kiss-brunette-beauty.html#ixzz4iKbMMXHC


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> They went public with their new romance earlier this month.
> 
> And Kourtney Kardashian, 38, and her new man Younes Bendjima, 24, haven't been shy about showing their affection for one another since, frolicking on board a private yacht in Cannes on Tuesday.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star showed off her impressive abs and toned figure in a bikini as she soaked up the sunshine alongside her toyboy beau.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ons-bikini-Younes-Bendjima.html#ixzz4hxd3Qvry



Kendall reminds me of Olive Oyl in those pictures.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Kendall reminds me of Olive Oyl in those pictures.


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems there is no stopping self-confessed 'sex addict' Scott Disick.

Having spent the last few days flirting up a storm with a series of beauties, it seems he's moved onto girl number five - 18-year-old Sofia Richie.

The two were pictured romping around on a yacht in Cannes as they partied alongside friends during Scott's extended 34th birthday celebrations.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irts-storm-Sofia-Richie-18.html#ixzz4iUzoasKx


----------



## Esizzle

Sofia Richie is 18 and hanging out with Scott discik? Jesus where are her parents?! When is one of these rich celeb kids going to go to college, become something and be a contributing member of society?


----------



## White Orchid

Esizzle said:


> Sofia Richie is 18 and hanging out with Scott discik? Jesus where are her parents?! When is one of these rich celeb kids going to go to college, become something and be a contributing member of society?


He has the mental age of an 18 year old so I can see how it works.   Not, that I think it's right, but...


----------



## Lounorada

How is she 18 already? I thought last year she was only 16 when she was jetting around the world with Justin Bieber and then I was thinking where the hell are her parents?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not Scott turning into the mid-thirties sleezeball chasing after teenage cookies. Yuck.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love Lionel Richie but parenting was never his strong point.


----------



## TC1

Of course Sofia had to tweet that they were just "homies"


----------



## V0N1B2

Do the writers really think we believe that Scott has been with three different (young) women/girls in the last week?
It's so obvious that it's all for show. Kinda like when Macho Man Randy Savage was a bad guy and he took The Intercontinental Heavyweight title from Honky Tonk Man and then paired up with Hulk Hogan for Wrestlemania Whatever-Number-It-Was, and played good guy for a while before turning into a villain again after Hulk stole Miss Elizabeth as his manager.  So right now Scott is playing the "heel" until his contract negotiations when he becomes a  "face" again.

Ooooh Yeaaaaah.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> His temporary residence in Cannes has seen something of a carousel of beautiful women.
> 
> And Scott Disick no doubt stunned his previous guests on Friday as he was pictured with a third women, just days after getting cosy with actress Bella Thorne and a day later putting on a steamy display with his stylist ex-girlfriend Chloe Bartoli.
> 
> The 34-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashian, who has previously admitted to being a sex addict, has enjoyed his week in the French sunshine with a bevy of stunners while his ex and baby mama Kourtney Kardashian partied nearby with her new beau French model Younes Bendjima, 23.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-gets-cosy-stunner-Cannes.html#ixzz4iD1jKs2l


it actually looks so lame. like i mean look at the last picture. it screams "there´s the photographer, do something that looks like fun"


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> Do the writers really think we believe that Scott has been with three different (young) women/girls in the last week?
> It's so obvious that it's all for show. Kinda like when Macho Man Randy Savage was a bad guy and he took The Intercontinental Heavyweight title from Honky Tonk Man and then paired up with Hulk Hogan for Wrestlemania Whatever-Number-It-Was, and played good guy for a while before turning into a villain again after Hulk stole Miss Elizabeth as his manager.  So right now Scott is playing the "heel" until his contract negotiations when he becomes a  "face" again.
> 
> Ooooh Yeaaaaah.



 I love this!!!! Wrestling I understand totally!

Kris keeps trying to make "poor Kourt" look like long suffering mother-of-the-year who got all the babies she wanted out of sexually addicted drunken Scott and now has moved on.


----------



## lucifers

I thought sofia Richie was dating lewis Hamilton. dam these girls and guys move on quick.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sophia is now 18, I'm sure Lionel has no say in the matter at this point..  and you can't point the finger solely on him, she has a mother too.


----------



## andicandi3x12

Well that's the only thing sad here. She just turned 18 and is getting run through by all these older Hollywood Men. Toby Macguire, Scott, Lewis, Bieber, the list goes on.

Scott LOVES all of this. Where would he be without it? On the show the whole story line is him flying chicks out on family vacations and Kourt being so hurt by it.


----------



## Esizzle

I know Sofia is 18 but looks like her parents finance her lifestyle. She is always traveling form one city to another and doesn't look like she has a job or anything. If her parents are paying for her lifestyle then they should be able to tell her to not hangout with sleaze bags


----------



## DC-Cutie

Esizzle said:


> I know Sofia is 18 but looks like her parents finance her lifestyle. She is always traveling form one city to another and doesn't look like she has a job or anything. If her parents are paying for her lifestyle then they should be able to tell her to not hangout with sleaze bags


You can lead a horse to water....


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian knows she's one hot mama.

The mother-of-three made a white hot display while beaching in Miami with son Reign and pal Larsa Pippen Saturday.

The 38-year-old beauty didn't shy away from showing her ex Scott Disick what  was missing, strutting her stuff in an effortlessly sexy swimsuit that was cut high on the hips to reveal her tan, toned legs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...figure-high-cut-white-suit.html#ixzz4jjTizM2c


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian knows she's one hot mama.
> 
> The mother-of-three made a white hot display while beaching in Miami with son Reign and pal Larsa Pippen Saturday.
> 
> The 38-year-old beauty didn't shy away from showing her ex Scott Disick what  was missing, strutting her stuff in an effortlessly sexy swimsuit that was cut high on the hips to reveal her tan, toned legs.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...figure-high-cut-white-suit.html#ixzz4jjTizM2c



I love 2 kollege kourtney n all... but NO...just no to this look... she looks like the female gremlin stole Pam anderson's baywatch bikini ....


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kourtney started to get as Thirsty as everyone else.


----------



## pukasonqo

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kourtney started to get as Thirsty as everyone else.



they are all kut from the same kloth


----------



## VickyB

This style makes her legs look extra stubby.


----------



## Lounorada

The slim frame sunglasses look ridiculous on every woman in this family.
They try so hard to be trendy and fail every time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

look at Larsa.  She wants to be a Kardashian so bad...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Omg, the cut of that suit is a nightmare


----------



## Viva La Fashion

DC-Cutie said:


> look at Larsa.  She wants to be a Kardashian so bad...


yes!! she irks me to no end and I really want to slap her. just because you are friends with kim doesn't means you have to have the same procedures and ultimately end up ruining your face. 
There is a picture that shows she has lips same as khole yikes


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kourtney started to get as Thirsty as everyone else.


it was just a matter of time before their true identity surface


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Exhibit A


----------



## TC1

They didn't photoshop out Larsa's cellulite in that first pic. She won't be too happy about that


----------



## DC-Cutie

Viva La Fashion said:


> Exhibit A


  It's a shame that she has erased almost all traces of her exoticalness (totally not a word), to look like a clone of Kim.  As a grown woman, with kids and a husband, doing all this is screams insecure.  I think she was pretty before, just like Kim.  Now they look like aliens



TC1 said:


> They didn't photoshop out Larsa's cellulite in that first pic. She won't be too happy about that


She's not on payroll status yet.  So until she pays, the cellulite remains!  LOL


----------



## terebina786

Lounorada said:


> The slim frame sunglasses look ridiculous on every woman in this family.
> They try so hard to be trendy and fail every time.



I think they look ridiculous on everyone period lol ... They remind me of the sunglasses my dad and uncles used to wear.


----------



## tweegy

terebina786 said:


> I think they look ridiculous on everyone period lol ... They remind me of the sunglasses my dad and uncles used to wear.



Nah, only person I've seen rocked it is Rihanna .. of course, damn woman can rock anything and make it look good..


----------



## TC1

The sunglasses remind me of Wesley Snipes in the Blade movies


----------



## terebina786

tweegy said:


> Nah, only person I've seen rocked it is Rihanna .. of course, damn woman can rock anything and make it look good..



She's the exception to every rule.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good. She has always been a stunt queen. It is just her sisters managed to overshadow her. Remember she pulled a baby out of her uterus for ratings.


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> *I think they look ridiculous on everyone period lol* ... They remind me of the sunglasses my dad and uncles used to wear.


Yeah, I agree with you.
I also agree with Tweegy that the only person those sunglasses look good on, is Rihanna!


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick was photographed on Wednesday stepping out with his elder two children, son Mason and daughter Penelope, in Calabasas.

The 34-year-old had popped on a pair of aviator sunglasses over a deep blue sweater he'd worn with a slightly faded pair of blue jeans.

Having completed his ensemble with a pair of powder blue sneakers, Scott kept a hand near Penelope's shoulder as the trio took in a sunlit stroll.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oys-day-elder-two-children.html#ixzz4k2sTfYGQ


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Sasha2012 said:


> Scott Disick was photographed on Wednesday stepping out with his elder two children, son Mason and daughter Penelope, in Calabasas.
> 
> The 34-year-old had popped on a pair of aviator sunglasses over a deep blue sweater he'd worn with a slightly faded pair of blue jeans.
> 
> Having completed his ensemble with a pair of powder blue sneakers, Scott kept a hand near Penelope's shoulder as the trio took in a sunlit stroll.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oys-day-elder-two-children.html#ixzz4k2sTfYGQ


oh look scott remembered he has kids, how thoughtful of him to take them out


----------



## berrydiva

I totally forgot about Scott lol.


----------



## poopsie

Penny's getting big..........Love her serious little face


----------



## pursegrl12

Mason and penny holding hands!!!! [emoji67]‍[emoji66][emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Are they ever going to send poor Mason to school?


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Are they ever going to send poor Mason to school?


Maybe he's being homeschooled. I have a friend homeschooling their kids right now and they're so much further along than other kids their age it's crazy.


----------



## Swanky

It's summer.  I don't know if he has ever been enrolled or not, but he'd be out if he was.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm sure he's in the pimp momma skhool of Kardashian


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky said:


> It's summer.  I don't know if he has ever been enrolled or not, but he'd be out if he was.


Kids are still in school here. They go through the end of June. I know schools in the south tend to get out earlier than the North but they also start the year ealier. Are they out in Cali yet?


----------



## Swanky

My friend's kids are out in SoCal.


----------



## lanasyogamama

We're out tomorrow in MA! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## myown

poopsie said:


> Penny's getting big..........Love her serious little face


Penny will be the most beautiful of all of them


----------



## Sasha2012

They are believed to have started dating in October, and have enjoyed a number of romantic holidays together ever since.

And Kourtney Kardashian and her toyboy beau Younes Bendjima appeared more loved-up than ever on Monday, as they spent a relaxing day at the beach in St. Tropez, France.

The mother-of-three, 38, certainly proved why she has caught the attention of her new man, 24, in a slinky black swimsuit - which plunged low at the front, back and sides to flash plenty of skin and a hint of saucy sideboob, as she paraded her sensational figure on the sand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hits-beach-Younes-Bendjima.html#ixzz4ltrPUHfo


----------



## mkr

Do you think she's really paddling that boat?


----------



## zen1965

Looks like true love to me. *giggles*


----------



## Cocoabean

IMO sideboob is never "saucy"....ugh.


----------



## guccimamma

we grew up wearing those 80s sideboob suits, although that wasn't a term.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks good. Went stunting on vacation without the kids like you're supposed to do. I'm not mad.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never been shy when it comes to flaunting her gym-honed body.

And on Saturday Kourtney Kardashian was at it again while taking daughter Penelope on a birthday excursion in Calabasas.

The 38-year-old mother of three looked relaxed as she spent some time with her daughter Penelope, who was turning five-years-old that day.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-goes-braless-mini-dress.html#ixzz4mIO9ywwx


----------



## berrydiva

Penny and Mason are twins! She's adorb


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Penelope is a cutie pie. Kourtney posted a  clip of Penelope showing IG how to make slime, it was adorable.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Her boy toy is NOT cute.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Glitterandstuds said:


> Her boy toy is NOT cute.


you can actually see they have zero attraction, who are they fooling anyway?


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a family outing for Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian on Friday.

The sisters took two of Kourtney's kids with ex Scott Disick, 34, Mason, seven, and Penelope, five, to Duff's Cakemix in West Hollywood.

The group was seen treading the pavement as they made their way into the cake studio on LA's famed Melrose Avenue.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-steps-LA-sister-Khloe.html#ixzz4ox5wlhDL


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian played doting mom to son Mason Disick, seven, on Tuesday.

The reality star, 38, stepped out in Los Angeles with the eldest of her three children with ex Scott Disick.

She wore a white short-sleeved top over a black camisole that she naturally let peek out from beneath her shirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-black-camisole-white-tee.html#ixzz4ox7npydn


----------



## poopsie

I was ok until that shot of Khlobacca's kaboose


----------



## berrydiva

I like those joggers.


----------



## mkr

Funny how Kourtney is the oldest and keeps getting better with age and the rest of them are already on their downward spiral.


----------



## guccimamma

Khloe should stick with dark colors on the bottom half.


----------



## White Orchid

Khloe works out?


----------



## mkr

Of course not.


----------



## kalahai

Kourtney looks great


----------



## ManilaMama

I was just wondering.. has kourtney ever sported lighter hair colors? I'm wondering if it will suit her. 

She looks good! I like her green tracksuit (in the LAX shot in the khloe thread). 

I wish I had kourts body!! 

Another thing I was wondering... did she give birth naturally or c-section? She bounces back like nobody's business. (Unless she had "dentist" help of course)


----------



## Prima Ballerina

ManilaMama said:


> I was just wondering.. has kourtney ever sported lighter hair colors? I'm wondering if it will suit her.
> 
> She looks good! I like her green tracksuit (in the LAX shot in the khloe thread).
> 
> I wish I had kourts body!!
> 
> Another thing I was wondering... did she give birth naturally or c-section? She bounces back like nobody's business. (Unless she had "dentist" help of course)



I remember her pulling the baby out of her vagina on the show, I think that was her first so not sure if she did the same with the others. And I believe she actually works out and eats very clean/boring, unlike her sisters.


----------



## ManilaMama

Prima Ballerina said:


> I remember her pulling the baby out of her vagina on the show, I think that was her first so not sure if she did the same with the others. And I believe she actually works out and eats very clean/boring, unlike her sisters.



I say.. what?!?! That was seriously on the show?! [emoji23] Gosh! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Prima Ballerina

ManilaMama said:


> I say.. what?!?! That was seriously on the show?! [emoji23] Gosh! [emoji23][emoji23]


Yep, it's still engraved in my memory. I didn't even realise that was a thing before I saw her do it.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Prima Ballerina said:


> I remember her pulling the baby out of her vagina on the show, I think that was her first so not sure if she did the same with the others. And I believe she actually works out and eats very clean/boring, unlike her sisters.


That scene lives in infamy.


----------



## mkr

And people say Kourtney is boring...


----------



## White Orchid

I saw that on YouTube as we didn't have the show here back then.  I think I've had a harder time puting on hosiery than she had pulling out her kid.  She's a freak of nature lol.


----------



## ManilaMama

HOLY BABY PULLING, BATMAN!

I just saw it on YouTube! With Penelope and Mason!! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHH. Woaaaaaaahh. 

She's one tough mama, that one! 

How could I NOT know this was even a thing? 

Cannot unseeeee!


----------



## MY2CENT

Kourtney is a fine woman, after three kids she has a very sexy body, she is a mom to her kids and thats saying a lot in that family. My2


----------



## lanasyogamama

When I had my daughter, they told me to lean forward and pull her out and I couldn't do it, I refused.


----------



## DesigningStyle

ManilaMama said:


> Another thing I was wondering... did she give birth naturally or c-section? She bounces back like nobody's business. (Unless she had "dentist" help of course)



I am unfamiliar with "dentist" help?  What is that?


----------



## mkr

Dentist is secret code for plastic surgeon.


----------



## Cocoabean

DesigningStyle said:


> I am unfamiliar with "dentist" help?  What is that?





mkr said:


> Dentist is secret code for plastic surgeon.



Thank you for asking, and thank you for answering.

I learned something new today! 

I feel so old!


----------



## tweegy

Cocoabean said:


> Thank you for asking, and thank you for answering.
> 
> I learned something new today!
> 
> I feel so old!



lol it's more of a TPF Kim K thread slang. Kim would be photo'd at the dentist or said one time she was off to the dentist and her face would look different or something would look different. So we would say 'ah she's gone to the dentist' [emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

Her Friday night was spent on a date with 24-year-old model boyfriend Younes Bendjima at LA hotspot Poppy.

And on Saturday morning, Kourtney Kardashian, 38, was back in mommy mode as she made a Target run with son Mason, 7, and daughter Penelope, 5.

Following their mommy-and-me time, the eldest Kardashian sister took time for herself as she posed for a mirror selfie.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-wears-yellow-pants-kids.html#ixzz4qvEWpVPp


----------



## pixiejenna

I wonder if Kimbo ever looksd at Kourts pics and gets jelly. She's the oldest, had 3 kids, and the least amount of PS and looks the best.


----------



## White Orchid

pixiejenna said:


> I wonder if Kimbo ever looksd at Kourts pics and gets jelly. She's the oldest, had 3 kids, and the least amount of PS and looks the best.


There isn't a doubt in my mind lol.  She'd be quietly seething.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hadn't been here for a few months and I'm shocked to see how big her kids are now!


----------



## Sasha2012

He's know for partying all over the world.

But on Monday, Scott Disick was spotted ambling out in Calabasas with his two elder children, seven-year-old Mason and five-year-old Penelope.

Scott, the 34-year-old soi disant Lord, had worn a loose-fitting pair of sky blue trousers with a green T-shirt, having flung a patterned sweater over one shoulder.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Mason-Penelope-Calabasas.html#ixzz4rnXAFvqb


----------



## chowlover2

Mason looks so much better with his hair cut.


----------



## myown

does he even pay attention to the kids?


----------



## mkr

myown said:


> does he even pay attention to the kids?


It looks like he already lost one of the three!


----------



## pixiejenna

Those slides on Pen[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] too freaking cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

It emerged this week that Scott Disick 'was placed on a 5150 psychiatric hold after police were called to his home' in August.

But Kourtney Kardashian took her mind off the drama as she quietly headed to church with roommate and BFF Larsa Pippen on Wednesday evening.

The reality star, 38, sparkled while arriving at Hollywood's Hillsong Church in a pair of silver trousers and towering black stilettos.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-church-BFF-Larsa-Pippen.html#ixzz4s0i4yMbU


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> It emerged this week that Scott Disick 'was placed on a 5150 psychiatric hold after police were called to his home' in August.
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian took her mind off the drama as she quietly headed to church with roommate and BFF Larsa Pippen on Wednesday evening.
> 
> The reality star, 38, sparkled while arriving at Hollywood's Hillsong Church in a pair of silver trousers and towering black stilettos.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-church-BFF-Larsa-Pippen.html#ixzz4s0i4yMbU


Is that Larsa Pippen in the third pic? When did she morph into Kim?


----------



## TC1

chowlover2 said:


> Is that Larsa Pippen in the third pic? When did she morph into Kim?


It is. She's been working on that morph thing awhile now.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> It emerged this week that Scott Disick 'was placed on a 5150 psychiatric hold after police were called to his home' in August.
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian took her mind off the drama as she quietly headed to church with roommate and BFF Larsa Pippen on Wednesday evening.
> 
> The reality star, 38, sparkled while arriving at Hollywood's Hillsong Church in a pair of silver trousers and towering black stilettos.


So many questions...

Scott had a psych hold but he's okay now? I mean that's kind of serious, right? Did he have the kids on Monday because Kourts needed a sitter for the day?

A wealthy 38 year old reality "star" with three children who drives a Rolls has a roommate? Roommate. Mkay. 

Who goes to "church" on a Wednesday night? (nevermind, I don't really want to know) And why is she dressed like that? Single mom bible study night? My Nana would have thrown her shoe and knocked that hat off my head if I even thought about wearing it to church. Hillsong Church is a laundromat, right?


----------



## poopsie

Must be the Church of the Poison Mind


----------



## V0N1B2

poopsie said:


> Must be the Church of the Poison Mind


Yes, something like that.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has insisted that he is just her 'homie' after being linked to each other on multiple occasions since May.

And Sofia Richie, 19, and Scott Disick, 34, enjoyed yet another day out together as they grabbed coffee in Calabasas and went shopping at Barney's in Beverly Hills on Friday.

The teen model and the father-of-three - who is the long-term ex of Kourtney Kardashian, 38 - seemed happy and relaxed in each other's company as they got their caffeine and retail fix.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...isick-34-enjoy-coffee-date.html#ixzz4sqE1aaqq


----------



## pixiejenna

In the last pic this "GF" almost looks like a blond Kourt.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

When Mason was born, Sophia was 11...ew  What the hell does he want with a 19 yr at 34?! She can't even buy a pack of cigarettes for goodness sakes.


----------



## mkr

Scott DGAF


----------



## terebina786

Is it just me or do all these people recycle the same boyfriends/girlfriends?


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> Is it just me or do all these people recycle the same boyfriends/girlfriends?


Photo ops.


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> Is it just me or do all these people recycle the same boyfriends/girlfriends?


Was just thinking the same thing.

I swear every time I see Sofia Richie's name somewhere, her age is different (as in older each time) and she's linked to a different guy (usually guys much older than her).
She seems so desperate for attention.


----------



## Hdream

Lounorada said:


> Was just thinking the same thing.
> 
> I swear every time I see Sofia Richie's name somewhere, her age is different (as in older each time) and she's linked to a different guy (usually guys much older than her).
> She seems so desperate for attention.



Please help what brand is yellow bag she is wearing [emoji1317] it's so nice! Thank you [emoji253]


----------



## Lounorada

Hdream said:


> Please help what brand is yellow bag she is wearing [emoji1317] it's so nice! Thank you [emoji253]


It's by Ethan K and seems to be a custom/one-of-a-kind bag
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sea...rchString&N_Dim=0&Ntk=Entire+Site&Ntt=Ethan+K

https://www.instagram.com/ethankofficial/


----------



## Sasha2012

Being the mum of three children has never stopped Kourtney Kardashian from embracing her bombshell figure and sexy style.

On Monday, the 38-year-old stunner flaunted her trim pins and stellar sartorial taste in a metallic frock from her Prettylittlething photoshoot.

The ex of Scott Disick turned heads as she stepped from her trailer sporting a gold bodycon dress with off-the-shoulder sleeves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-goes-gold-glittering-mini.html#ixzz4t7FR6ftb


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So that's where Kim's Cher wig went...Kourtney plopped it on her head.


----------



## peppermintpatty

She looks amazing!!!!! I liked her better when she was more into her kids and not giving Kim a run for her money on being the selfie queen. I'm not saying she isn't still active and involved with her kids, but she is definitely more involved with herself!
I wish the Cher hair would go the f*ck away!!! So sick of that!!!!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Her body is looking amazing. She seems more desperate for attention these days than ever before.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her ex Scott Disick has been cavorting around with 19-year-old Sofia Richie.

But on Wednesday, it was business as usual for Kourtney Kardashian as she made her way to a laser hair removal appointment with Kardashian family friend Larsa Pippen.

The mother-of-three, 38, kept her ultra-fit body hidden behind a blue sweatshirt and baggy black sweatpants for the day of beauty treatments at Sev Laser and Star Lash.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-steps-sweats-Larsa-Pippen.html#ixzz4tJRftYqc


----------



## peppermintpatty

Kourt looks so tiny and cute  Larsa WTH are you wearing? Everytime I see someone dressed in something like that I think, did you look in the mirror before you left your house? The second thing I think is are you trying to look like you are headed to the strip club? smh


----------



## berrydiva

Kourtney looks good in that gold dress.  Her body looks fantastic.


----------



## chowlover2

Larsa really looks like Kim in the second pic, all the way down to the ugly, plastic shoes.


----------



## cdtracing

Larsa has beem making the morph into Kim.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is mom to three kids with ex Scott Disick.

And on Thursday, Kourtney Kardashian stepped out with her youngest child, son Reign, for some fun with her sisters at the Iceland Ice Skating Center in Los Angeles.

The 38-year-old star was joined by her striking younger sister Khloe Kardashian, who showed off her figure in skintight workout clothes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...son-Reign-ice-skating-rink.html#ixzz4tPIoJGej


----------



## bag-princess

What is it about Scott that keeps Kris from completely throwing him under a bus as she did with Lamar and the Hump??


----------



## bag-princess

.


----------



## Sasha2012

There are some advantages to dating an older man when you are a teenager.

And Sofia Richie was taking full advantage of them on her during a romantic evening  in Miami Beach with Scott Disick on Thursday night.

The 19-year-old got to sneak into Story nightclub with her 34-year-old companion, despite it being a 21-and-over venue.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...year-old-Sofia-Richie-club.html#ixzz4tSFUzeBX
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## pukasonqo

skott must pack some amno because as hard as i try i cannot find him atraktive


----------



## VickyB

Kris can't cut the Scott kord b/c he really does know where all the bodies are hidden. 
I'm not 100% sold on all the Scott womanizing. I still have a feeling that so much of it is scripted.


----------



## redney

VickyB said:


> Kris can't cut the Scott kord b/c he really does know where all the bodies are hidden.
> I'm not 100% sold on all the Scott womanizing. I still have a feeling that so much of it is scripted.


Yep. Take, for example, Splash News took the pap shots of him and the teenager.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been reported that they became a couple while they were both in New York for Fashion Week earlier this month.

And it seems Scott Disick, 34 and his younger girlfriend Sofia Richie, 19, appear to be ready to show off their new romance in public as they put on an affectionate display in Florida on Thursday.

In pictures obtained by Dailymail.com the duo are seen sharing a sneaky kiss by a hotel pool in Miami as they enjoy some one-on-one time together.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-share-poolside-kiss-Miami.html#ixzz4tVEF67JZ


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> *Kris can't cut the Scott kord b/c he really does know where all the bodies are hidden. *
> I'm not 100% sold on all the Scott womanizing. I still have a feeling that so much of it is scripted.


'


that makes sense!  no wonder she is all about her love for him!  and whenever Kourt feels like she is tired of him and it is over again - they all do whatever it takes to keep Scott in the family!  even when Kourt said she was tired of him hanging with them everywhere she went! (i forget what year in the marathon this week that was)


----------



## Storm702

Sasha2012 said:


> She is mom to three kids with ex Scott Disick.
> 
> And on Thursday, Kourtney Kardashian stepped out with her youngest child, son Reign, for some fun with her sisters at the Iceland Ice Skating Center in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 38-year-old star was joined by her striking younger sister Khloe Kardashian, who showed off her figure in skintight workout clothes.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...son-Reign-ice-skating-rink.html#ixzz4tPIoJGej



"Striking younger sister Khloe”[emoji848][emoji849][emoji19]


----------



## Sasha2012

They're both Scott's, they (almost) both daddies, and they're both probably financially set for the rest of their lives.

So Travis Scott and Scott Disick had plenty of reason to celebrate together in Miami on Friday night.

It was the rapper's first public appearance since the news broke he had impregnated his 20-year-old girlfriend of five months, Kylie Jenner.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-Travis-Scott-party-Miami.html#ixzz4tWnyJR00


----------



## TC1

Kourt has a super young boy toy..so now Scott hangs out with a 19 year old to show the world he can do it too. No one cares..and I don't know many 19 year olds that want to get involved with a father of 3.


----------



## Sasha2012

Bal Harbour, Miami.













via The Sun


----------



## Sasha2012

Their Kardashian-Jenner family continues to get bigger.

And Kourtney, 38, and Khloe Kardashian, 33, were spotted out with kids at Glowzone in Los Angeles on Friday, moments after reports that Kylie Jenner is pregnant.

The sisters were all smiles as they headed inside the glowing arcade attraction.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kardashian-opt-comfort-LA.html#ixzz4tXSeuhQ4


----------



## pukasonqo

does mason has any friends his age?


----------



## PewPew

pukasonqo said:


> skott must pack some amno because as hard as i try i cannot find him atraktive



Do you think he's improved with age (and/or the K's "dentist")? Or maybe it just helps that he now has hair covering half his face...


----------



## berrydiva

I really like that denim jacket dress.


----------



## pukasonqo

PewPew said:


> Do you think he's improved with age (and/or the K's "dentist")? Or maybe it just helps that he now has hair covering half his face...
> 
> View attachment 3833355



is the beard with helps (no pun intended)
i think all of them have regular "dental" appointments and i include kougar kourtney on the list, i think she has had her tweaks but more diskreetly than kimbo, koko and kylie


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been practically inseparable as of late.

And Scott Disick, 34, and his new girlfriend Sofia Richie, 19, put on a passionate display as they locked lips while on board a boat in Miami on Saturday.

The couple were wrapped up in each other's arms and appeared to completely tune out the world around them as they gave each other a kiss. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-recover-beach-late-night.html#ixzz4tbfYU1Nt


----------



## mkr

How wealthy is Scott?  Maybe these girls are his sugar mama's.  He does like the good life.


----------



## bagsforme

Sophia is well to do herself  don't think she has to worry about scott being a sugar daddy.   

What in the world is the congratulations for?  I hope she's not pregnant too.


----------



## V0N1B2

bagsforme said:


> Sophia is well to do herself  don't think she has to worry about scott being a sugar daddy.
> 
> What in the world is the congratulations for?  I hope she's not pregnant too.


I was wondering why the cake had "Congratulations Scott & Sophia" written on it.
Hmmm...


----------



## Sasha2012

Hours after they made their romance official by kissing in public during a night out at a restaurant, Scott Disick, 34, and Sofia Richie, 19, packed on the PDA again in Miami.

The reality star father-of-three and the aspiring model, whose father is singer Lionel Richie, held hands as they took a stroll together.

Sofia flashed her midriff in a fashionable two-piece of boldly-patterned flares and a matching sleeveless top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Richie-19-hold-hands-Miami.html#ixzz4teasAGOY


----------



## VickyB

PewPew said:


> Do you think he's improved with age (and/or the K's "dentist")? Or maybe it just helps that he now has hair covering half his face...
> 
> View attachment 3833355



LMAO! I hardly recognize either of them.


----------



## VickyB

bagsforme said:


> Sophia is well to do herself  don't think she has to worry about scott being a sugar daddy.
> 
> What in the world is the congratulations for?  I hope she's not pregnant too.



I thought Sophia was bank rolled by her father - not independently wealthy on her own?


----------



## TC1

V0N1B2 said:


> I was wondering why the cake had "Congratulations Scott & Sophia" written on it.
> Hmmm...


Oh, I imagine it was just some BS for media attention. It worked..cause TMZ picked it up right away


----------



## Esizzle

What does a 34 year old see in a 19 year old and vice versa? I swear these reality star types are missing some key parts of their brain to make them this stupid.


----------



## Esizzle

VickyB said:


> I thought Sophia was bank rolled by her father - not independently wealthy on her own?


She has no education or career. I think she lives off her parents money. I wouldnt be surprised if she signed up for a new season of KUWTK


----------



## White Orchid

Esizzle said:


> What does a 34 year old see in a 19 year old and vice versa? I swear these reality star types are missing some key parts of their brain to make them this stupid.


Young p...


----------



## peppermintpatty

Well how old is Kourt and how old is her boytoy? What's good for the goose is good for the gander lol!!!
You know, when Scott and Kourt were together she wouldn't marry him, didn't sleep with him, and she seemed as exciting as a dry old sandwich. And I love Kourt, I do. But for my partner, my lover (if I was Scott)- not so much.
Kourt looks amazing right now, but she still isn't 19. Maybe Sofia meets Scott's emotional needs better plus she's 19 and has a nice body. I think he's too old for her, but it's his life.


----------



## Jayne1

Is this all for media attention? He's done it before and she has nothing going on.


----------



## Sasha2012

Proud mom Kourtney Kardashian spent some girl time with her daughter Penelope on Saturday.

The reality star, 38, held hands with her daughter, five, as they went shopping in Los Angeles.

The outing comes after reports that Kourtney's younger sister Kylie Jenner, 20, is pregnant with her first child with boyfriend Travis Scott.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-shops-daughter-Penelope.html#ixzz4tec7QGEi


----------



## afsweet

sophia is pretty, but she needs to stop with these shenanigans and go to school. i'm disappointed that her parents allow her to do essentially nothing. 

no surprise that scott is living his best life as a bachelor. he gets to have fun and pop in and play the dad role every now and then.


----------



## Sasha2012

Even by Kardashian standards, the past few days have been quite eventful for the family, with reports that Kylie Jenner is 'pregnant' with her first child at 20.

And as Paris Fashion Week begins, Kourtney Kardashian, 38, appeared to be taking on the role of family representative on Tuesday, as she was spotted strolling through the streets of the French capital hand-in-hand with her beau Younes Bendjima, 24.

However, security appeared to be a big focus for the lovebirds, who were accompanied by a burly bodyguard as the one-year anniversary of her sister Kim Kardashian's devastating armed robbery in the city swiftly approaches.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Younes-Bendjima-step-Paris.html#ixzz4tnnvGZPR


----------



## bag-princess

Kourt- family rep!!! [emoji23][emoji23] they’ve heard her talk right!? [emoji12]


----------



## mkr

She's about as exciting as Kylie.


----------



## haute-mess

am i the only one who finds sofia very unattractive?


----------



## mkr

Yes


----------



## peppermintpatty

Could he look any more bored or uninterested? They have zero chemistry!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

haute-mess said:


> am i the only one who finds sofia very unattractive?



I'm with you. All she has is a slender body.


----------



## Lounorada

peppermintpatty said:


> Could he look any more bored or uninterested? They have zero chemistry!!!!


He looked like that with Kourtney... he always looks like that. I think he's only interested in himself.


----------



## bag-princess

peppermintpatty said:


> Could he look any more bored or uninterested? They have zero chemistry!!!!




she needs to buy a vowel and get a clue!  leave those PYT's alone!  i don't know why she keeps trying to make fetch happen with these guys.


----------



## peppermintpatty

lol I was talking about Kourt and her boy toy. I guess the same could be said for Scott and Sofia. Too funny!


----------



## Bentley1

haute-mess said:


> am i the only one who finds sofia very unattractive?


Nope, you're not alone. I don't find her attractive at all.


----------



## myown

is anyone pregnant in this thread?


----------



## lanasyogamama

myown said:


> is anyone pregnant in this thread?



I saw a rather unkind meme that confirmed that Rob is also pregnant.


----------



## V0N1B2

myown said:


> is anyone pregnant in this thread?


Is it wrong that I secretly hope Sophia is pregnant?


----------



## redney

I bet PMK is already scheming to put together a Baby K/J TV show!


----------



## mkr

lanasyogamama said:


> I saw a rather unkind meme that confirmed that Rob is also pregnant.



And you didn't share?


----------



## Lounorada

peppermintpatty said:


> lol I was talking about Kourt and her boy toy. I guess the same could be said for Scott and Sofia. Too funny!


Ahh, I thought you were talking about Scott and Sofia! But true, the same could be said for Kourtney and her young man friend


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> And you didn't share?



Would you believe I tried, but the app isn't letting me post photos? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## White Orchid

haute-mess said:


> am i the only one who finds sofia very unattractive?


I wouldn't go that far, buuuut, she's definitely no head turner.


----------



## White Orchid

lanasyogamama said:


> Would you believe I tried, but the app isn't letting me post photos? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



Oh man, I feel like such a bish, but I love it


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> Is it wrong that I secretly hope Sophia is pregnant?


One of my favourite movies!


----------



## Sasha2012

She touched down for Paris Fashion Week with her boyfriend Younes Bendjima at the start of the week, just one year after sister Kim's terrifying armed robbery in the city.

But Kourtney Kardashian, 38, seemed to be putting any lingering dark memories of the incident to one side as she happily ginned while trying on sunglasses during a shopping spree on Wednesday,

Sporting a huge smile as she browsed an upmarket designer store, the reality star appeared carefree and relaxed - after a Keeping Up With The Kardashians producer appeared to confirm her sister Khloe's pregnancy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-shops-sunglasses-Paris.html#ixzz4tw4x6Qwa


----------



## peppermintpatty

She seem's to be out of the country a lot lately. Scott's gone way more. I feel bad for the kids. I get that she couldn't deal with Scott. But I am surprised how much she leaves her kids since we know they aren't with their dad. They are little and this guy isn't suppose to be anything serious. I had hope for Kourt. Starting to lose that hope...


----------



## pukasonqo

peppermintpatty said:


> She seem's to be out of the country a lot lately. Scott's gone way more. I feel bad for the kids. I get that she couldn't deal with Scott. But I am surprised how much she leaves her kids since we know they aren't with their dad. They are little and this guy isn't suppose to be anything serious. I had hope for Kourt. Starting to lose that hope...



she has move on from earh mumma kourtney to kougar kourtney


----------



## Sasha2012

His new romance may be heating up, but Scott Disick kept his cool on a frozen yogurt run with his children.

The 34-year-old reality television star opted for a sweet treat with his three kids in Calabasas, California on Wednesday afternoon.

With new girlfriend Sofia Richie nowhere in sight, Scott and his youngsters enjoyed some much needed quality time together.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hree-kids-frozen-yogurt-LA.html#ixzz4u1CyXIUt


----------



## TC1

Awww, also taking the 4th child for fro-yo


----------



## cdtracing

lanasyogamama said:


> Would you believe I tried, but the app isn't letting me post photos? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



  Perfect!!


----------



## cdtracing

TC1 said:


> Awww, also taking the 4th child for fro-yo


Dead!!   I spit my coffee out when I read this!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

They've enjoyed a low-key romance, having been linked since last October.

And Kourtney Kardashian and Younes Bendjima still looked in the first throes of love as they stepped out in Paris on Friday and climbed aboard a rickshaw.

The reality star, 38, showed off her enviable physique in an understated ensemble, while her 24-year-old beau, showed off his quirkier style, as the pair sat in the back of the tuk-tuk to be cycled around the city to take in the sights.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Younes-Bendjim-step-Paris.html#ixzz4u5tdZtjO


----------



## nastasja

No.


----------



## GaitreeS

Is Kanye styling Kourt...she can be sooooo much better!


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>



Her boy-toy looks like a giant toddler in those overalls.


----------



## Bentley1

They're both such a mess. 

She is so cringeworthy lately, go home and take care of your kids.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

There is nothing attractive about her guy.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is known for her sartorial eye.

And Kourtney Kardashian, 38, looked incredible as she wore a stylish pair of navy wide leg trousers to the Haider Ackermann show during PFW on Saturday.

The eldest Kardashian sister looked glamorous as she held hands with her toyboy beau Younes Bendjima, 24, before the show commenced.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-Younes-Bendjima-PFW.html#ixzz4uBIxw3RF


----------



## berrydiva

Her outfit is cute.


----------



## Lounorada

The serious faces  She looks so much better when she smiles.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks dirty & greasy. Guess she didn't have time to shower


----------



## mkr

Chloe_chick999 said:


> There is nothing attractive about her guy.



His face is decent looking. He's just unattractive because he's with a Kardashian.


----------



## afsweet

zero chemistry. they look like friends and not even close ones at that.


----------



## peppermintpatty

They could be twins  The same blank stare in every picture. Again, zero chemistry!!! I don't care if they hold hands or if he kisses her (with his eyes open no less), she might as well be with her grandma.


----------



## Jayne1

This isn't real. Wonder if he gets as much as her mom's fake boyfriend.

Kourt never had that something that made you want to look at her. This whole thing is pathetic.


----------



## mkr

He looks like he's tryna say he doesn't know her.


----------



## Sasha2012

They recently enjoyed a PDA filled holiday in Miami.

And one week later, Scott Disick, 34, and Sofia Richie, 19, stepped out in Los Angeles for a coffee run.

The father of three and the teenager headed to a Calabasas Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf shop to grab caffeinated beverages.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...34-Sofia-Richie-19-step-LA.html#ixzz4uDG7QKnO


----------



## threadbender

I am not sure if I am not seeing it properly or what but, the second photo looks really odd to me. The hand on the door, whose is it and where did it come from? Maybe I need to get my eyes checked?


----------



## pixiejenna

It's Scott's hand, I know it's confusing probably because we've never seen him hold a door open for anyone before lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

She opted for an elegantly low-key look for the Haider Ackermann show during PFW on Saturday.

But Kourtney Kardashian, 38, left little to the imagination as she stepped out later that evening with her handsome boyfriend Younes Bendjima, 24.

Dressed to seriously impress, the eldest of the Kardashian sisters sizzled in a tiny crop top that did nothing to contain her ample bust.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ounes-Bendjima-party-Paris.html#ixzz4uDZ7Ycut


----------



## peppermintpatty

How many more pictures can they take of 2 people that have no expression on their faces? I am referring to Kourt and her I am so bored looking friend.
I think I like Scott's short hair...


----------



## Viva La Fashion

peppermintpatty said:


> *How many more pictures can they take of 2 people that have no expression on their faces? I am referring to Kourt and her I am so bored looking friend.*
> I think I like Scott's short hair...


Well if pmk called the paps you are definitely expecting an album at this point


----------



## Viva La Fashion

So since scott got a new girlfriend, kourtney resulted into an increase in the pda department? is this her way of getting even? at least hire someone who looks more interested smh


----------



## threadbender

I guess it is the angle but it still, to me, the arm is looking weird. Not natural, like it was glued on. lol

ETA referring to the photo of Scott and Sophia at the coffee shop.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> They recently enjoyed a PDA filled holiday in Miami.
> 
> And one week later, Scott Disick, 34, and Sofia Richie, 19, stepped out in Los Angeles for a coffee run.
> 
> The father of three and the teenager headed to a Calabasas Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf shop to grab caffeinated beverages.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...34-Sofia-Richie-19-step-LA.html#ixzz4uDG7QKnO





“The father of three and the teenager...” 
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] LMAO that’s some epic shade!!!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

bag-princess said:


> “The father of three and the teenager...”
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] LMAO that’s some epic shade!!!!!



Haha lolol[emoji23]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This is so embarrassing.


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> “The father of three and the teenager...”
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] LMAO that’s some epic shade!!!!!


Dailymail must be in a shade mood LOL they shaded Chyna in an article too.. I'm not complaining, its too funny lol


----------



## Sasha2012

They took their relationship public when they were spotted smooching on the beach in Miami, Florida, last month.

And Sofia Richie, 19, and Scott Disick, 34, couldn't keep their hands to themselves as they packed on the PDA while continuing their never-ending vacation in Mexico on Monday.

The teen model flaunted her fabulous physique in rainbow-striped bikini bottoms and a skimpy yellow top, while father-of-three Scott matched her bright look in hot pink shorts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ott-Disick-pack-PDA-Mexico.html#ixzz4uNNFVawm


----------



## kcf68

I hate to say this but she looks like a younger version of his former Crush Khloe K.  He just got a younger version of her.


----------



## Lounorada

kcf68 said:


> I hate to say this but she looks like a younger version of his former Crush Khloe K.  He just got a younger version of her.


Oh yeah... now that you mention it, I see the Khloe resemblance in Sofia.

Scott has the body of an old man with no muscle tone. He's so unattractive, I don't understand how he gets any women.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I really like Sofia's bikini- cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

kcf68 said:


> I hate to say this but she looks like a younger version of his former Crush Khloe K.  He just got a younger version of her.


Now that you mention it I see the resemblance, except I think Sofia is attractive even though she looks just like her father. Also, Khloe wishes she was biracial like Sofia and looked that good in a bikini.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been enjoying a sun-drenched vacation in hot, humid Puerto Vallarta.

And Scott Disick and Sofia Richie kept each other close while jet skiing off the coastline of the Mexican tourist trap on Monday.

The 34-year-old reality star sat behind his swimsuit-wearing 19-year-old girlfriend and stretched his toned arms around her to grab hold of the handlebars.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-jet-ski-Puerto-Vallarta.html#ixzz4uRtA79nP


----------



## berrydiva

Kourtney's outfit is cute.


----------



## mkr

Well now Scott's been working out.


----------



## cdtracing

Scott looks like he's lost a little weight.


----------



## lorihmatthews

He's 34 and she's 19? Ick. 

Her father is probably worried to death.


----------



## berrydiva

lorihmatthews said:


> He's 34 and she's 19? Ick.
> 
> Her father is probably worried to death.


Lionel probably had the same age difference between him and Diane when they were together. He has to be close to 70 now and Diane was about 20 years younger than him IIRC....he shouldn't be shocked that his daughter is dating someone 15 years older.


----------



## Bentley1

Scott and that Sofia girl make such a cringeworthy couple, the ick factor is through the roof and she seems so smug and boring. 

Both he and Kourtney need to go home and take care of their multiple kids instead of trapesing around the globe with their rent a dates.


----------



## myown

lorihmatthews said:


> He's 34 and she's 19? Ick.
> 
> Her father is probably worried to death.​



*Lionel Richie* is speaking out about his daughter *Sofia* dating *Scott Disick*.

The longtime musician recently opened up about the 19-year-old model dating the 34-year-old reality star.

“Have I been in shock?! I’m the dad, come on,” he told _Us Weekly_ at the _American Idol_ auditions in New York City.

When asked if he was happy about the new couple, *Lionel *didn’t seem quite thrilled.

“I’m scared to death, are you kidding me?” the protective dad said. 

*Sofia *and *Scott *have been friends for quite some time but recently made their relationship official.​taken from justjared


----------



## Sasha2012

Her father Lionel recently expressed his concerns over her new relationship.

But Sofia Richie, 19, proved she wasn't taking her dad's advice as she enjoyed a dinner date with Scott Disick, 34, at at Nobu in Malibu on Thursday.

Cosying up to one another, the pair didn't seem fazed by the criticism of their budding new romance, as they left the restaurant together in good spirits.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-dinner-date-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz4ue3q37Sb


----------



## mkr

It is a large age gap but to be fair Scott is not 35 intellectually.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Lionel probably had the same age difference between him and Diane when they were together. He has to be close to 70 now and Diane was about 20 years younger than him IIRC....he shouldn't be shocked that his daughter is dating someone 15 years older.



But were they 19 & 34? A 19-year-old's brain hasn't even finished developing yet ...


----------



## kkfiregirl

If the father is so shocked, why doesn't he just cut her off financially?


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> But were they 19 & 34? A 19-year-old's brain hasn't even finished developing yet ...


I agree. They definitely weren't 19 & 34...probably 50 & late 20-something. Think I more meant that if he and her mom have such a wide age gap, he should have an expectation that his daughter may not find it strange to date a man 20 years her elder.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I agree. They definitely weren't 19 & 34...probably 50 & late 20-something. Think I more meant that if he and her mom have such a wide age gap, he should have an expectation that his daughter may not find it strange to date a man 20 years her elder.



Agree.


----------



## TC1

I don't know what about those pics reflect they were "in good spirits"


----------



## mkr

kkfiregirl said:


> But were they 19 & 34? A 19-year-old's brain hasn't even finished developing yet ...



Neither has Scott's.


----------



## Prufrock613

mkr said:


> Neither has Scott's.


I was just going to type that.

Aside: Lionel isn't going to do anything.  He knows this is a flash in the pan.


----------



## Starlett309

Sofia seems to be loving the attention.
You know the parenting failed when a 19 year old is choosing a sex addict alcoholic drug addict divorcee with god knows how many STDs and not a dime to his name.
Her self esteem must be so low.


----------



## kkfiregirl

mkr said:


> Neither has Scott's.



You are the shade QUEEN! hahaha!


----------



## mkr




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sophia is literally the definition of young and dumb. 19 yr olds aren’t typically known for their stellar decision making. Scott’s overgrown ass on the other hand should know better.


----------



## Bentley1

mkr said:


> Neither has Scott's.


LOL


----------



## Sasha2012

The improbable romance continues.

Scott Disick, 34, and Sofia Richie, 19, held hands as they headed to lunch in Beverly Hills on Friday, looking like a happy couple amid plenty of external forces seemingly put off by their relationship.

The 19-year-old model had her blonde locks parted and pulled back with a sheer striped black top and tight black jeans, with white designer shoe boots. The 5ft6 beauty had a black leather fanny pack over her shoulder, accessorizing with round sunglasses and a watch.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ichie-hold-hands-outing-LA.html#ixzz4upohSYU8


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugh I'm so annoyed with idiots wearing fanny packs as cross body bags.


----------



## Sasha2012

Their relationship has made them the talk of town. 

But the constant controversy didn't seem to bother Scott Disick, 34, and Sofia Richie, 19, as they were spotted enjoying a romantic date in Los Angeles on Saturday.

Lionel Richie's daughter kept things quite simple for the outing, opting for a tank top seemingly depicting a piano's keyboard down the front.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hie-hold-hands-coffee-date.html#ixzz4usuQZr3l


----------



## MY2CENT

He has to date 19 year olds, cause mature woman his own age want nothing to do with his child like behavior..


----------



## Sasha2012

One kid riding on her back, and two at her side - it's clear Kourtney Kardashian is a doting mother.

The reality star took her three children to the farmer's market on Sunday morning, as she enjoyed a day off from filming.

Seven-year-old Mason and five-year-old Penelope walked at her side, while two-year-old Reign enjoyed a piggy back ride from his doting mother.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-gives-Reign-piggyback.html#ixzz4uxloyHfa


----------



## bag-princess

MY2CENT said:


> He has to date 19 year olds, cause mature woman his own age want nothing to do with his child like behavior..



This applies to Kourt too and her young PYT’s!


----------



## berrydiva

Starlett309 said:


> Sofia seems to be loving the attention.
> You know the parenting failed when a 19 year old is choosing a sex addict alcoholic drug addict divorcee with god knows how many STDs and not a dime to his name.
> Her self esteem must be so low.


Wait.  What's the basis for assuming he has God knows how many STDs? A person can sleep with one person and end up with an STD meanwhile someone can have multiple partners and have none.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> One kid riding on her back, and two at her side - it's clear Kourtney Kardashian is a doting mother.
> 
> The reality star took her three children to the farmer's market on Sunday morning, as she enjoyed a day off from filming.
> 
> Seven-year-old Mason and five-year-old Penelope walked at her side, while two-year-old Reign enjoyed a piggy back ride from his doting mother.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-gives-Reign-piggyback.html#ixzz4uxloyHfa


Penny


----------



## Sasha2012

They've barely left each other's side since they went public with their romance last month.

And Sofia Richie, 19, and Scott Disick, 34, were once again together on Tuesday, when they were spotted leaving Barneys in Beverly Hills with friends.

The model was making the most of California's remaining days of warm fall weather, tying a knot in her black t-shirt to expose her washboard stomach.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...res-toned-abs-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz4vFdjvXvm


----------



## Esizzle

OMG????? Cant decide if its fake news or not

http://www.lifeandstylemag.com/posts/kourtney-kardashian-pregnant-143957

We officially can't keep up! Looks like Kourtney Kardashian felt left out after she found out her younger sisters Kim Kardashian, Khloé Kardashian, and Kylie Jenner were expecting because the KUWTK star is pregnant with baby No. 4! Two years after welcoming her youngest son, Kourt is ready to become a mom again.

"She was thrilled to learn she was expecting," a source told Life & Style exclusively. However, for now, Kourtney and her boyfriend of one year Younes Bendjima are only telling close family and friends. "She loves being part of a large family and having so many siblings," the insider adds, "and she wants the same for Penelope, Mason, and Reign."

Kourtney, 38, has made it very clear she wanted more kids — even after her split from longtime boyfriend Scott Disick. "I would have more. I could see myself with six kids," Kourtney told Cosmopolitan magazine. "I just don't know what's in God's plan." She does know that Younes, 24, is the perfect dad-to-be.

"She needs a man who will be both present and sober," the source explained. "With his charming personality and intelligence, Younes will make the perfect father." However, it doesn't look like Scott, 34, is happy about her new relationship. Life & Style previously reported that Scott was trying to ruin Kourt's relationship with the young model.

"Scott will do anything to sabotage Kourtney’s relationship, including showing up wherever Kourtney and Younes are hanging out together,” the source said. “He’s also been asking around, trying to get some dirt on Younes so he can bring it back to Kourt and persuade her to dump him." It doesn't seem Kourtney is too concerned about her ex after she recently made her romance with Younes Instagram official on a couple's vacation to Paris. Meanwhile, Scott is seemingly rebounding with his new 19-year-old girlfriend Sofia Richie...


----------



## berrydiva

^^^  

I hope TMZ confirms. If this is true, it's so weird, creepy, and mental.

Kendall?


----------



## Esizzle

Kendal better come thru for PMK. Kourtney news is great if true.


----------



## Jayne1

Shouldn't Sofia be in school?  Her parents should be held accountable.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> Kendal better come thru for PMK. Kourtney news is great if true.


At this point, I need Kris, Kendall and Caitlyn to come through and join the party. lol


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Shouldn't Sofia be in school?  Her parents should be held accountable.


School? She's 19, why would she still be in school? Kids graduate HS at 17/18 depending on when their birthday falls in the school year.


----------



## Sasha2012

In her tight denim jeans and plunging black top, Kourtney Kardashian is looking better than ever.

The mother-of-three looked ready to rock as she headed out from a hair and make-up studio on Tuesday.

The 38-year-old showed off her slender form in tight jeans and a plunging black top, under which she went braless.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-ready-rock-plunging-shirt.html#ixzz4vFqzOFDg


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> At this point, I need Kris, Kendall and Caitlyn to come through and join the party. lol



Not to mention Rob.


----------



## Esizzle

When the Weinstein mess is getting too much attention.


----------



## bag-princess

I remember her specifically saying that she didn’t want to have different baby daddies - that is why she kept getting pregnant by Scott! 
But not only a new guy of a very short time but a 24 year old!!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Kourtney has that same look on her face all of the time anymore. It's like she's walking around in a trance. WTH is that??? She at least used to have some facial expression when she was with her kids!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Shouldn't Sofia be in school?  Her parents should be held accountable.


acountable how?  She's 19.. an adult


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> acountable how?  She's 19.. an adult


I guess what I meant is, if she's not in school, does she have a full time job or is she aimless living on daddy's money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> I guess what I meant is, if she's not in school, does she have a full time job or is she aimless living on daddy's money.


 she signed with a modeling agency and she may just be living of daddy's money.  Her sister did, so he's used to it


----------



## WishList986

Well she's a celebrity spawn, so..


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think that kougar kourt has been with her boy toy for a year already.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is she really pregnant?


----------



## Esizzle

I dont think so. No other outlets, like TMZ, have confirmed it. Ill believe it when TMZ confirms it because thats confirmation from PMK.


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> At this point, I need Kris, Kendall and Caitlyn to come through and join the party. lol


----------



## cdtracing

Esizzle said:


> When the Weinstein mess is getting too much attention.



 OMG!!!  I can see PMK sitting at her desk doing this!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Last week Lionel Richie talked about his daughter's controversial romance for the first time, admitting that he's in shock.

But Scott Disick, 34, who went public with his romance with Sofia Richie, 19, recently, looked unfazed as he left his appearance at The Sugar Factory in Washington, Virginia on Thursday.

The TV personality was joined by children Mason, 7, and Penelope, 5, who he shares with Kourtney Kardashian, ahead of his rumoured private visit to The White House.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Washington-Mason-Penelope.html#ixzz4vetaPLjZ


----------



## mkr

Scott DGAF if we see the nannies.  Even with all his shortcomings he’s my favorite Kardashian.


----------



## Sasha2012

They were seen packing on the PDA beachside in Mexico earlier this month.

And it appears like lovebirds Scott Disick and Sofia Richie are jetting off for another vacation, seen catching a flight out of LAX on Saturday.

The up-and-coming model, 19, looked cool in a leather jacket and jeans while her other half, 34, went sporty in a blue Adidas tracksuit as they made their way through the airport hand-in-hand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Disick-holds-hands-airport.html#ixzz4vhNCJkWW


----------



## bag-princess

Must be nice to have nothing to do but travel all over the world!


----------



## Bentley1

Taking the kids out for ice cream for 10 mins = time for another vacay!


----------



## WishList986

What a life


----------



## Sasha2012

Their controversial romance has raised eyebrows since they went public last month.

But Scott Disick, 34, proved he wasn't concerned by critics as he wore a bold hoodie displaying the words 'f**k em all' whilst enjoying a romantic getaway with Sofia Richie, 19.

Clearly swept up by the romantic aura of the city, the pair were all over each other as they shared a passionate kiss before strolling out to see the sights hand in hand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...DA-girlfriend-Sofia-Richie.html#ixzz4vnJ4wU3I


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Venice 

Gotta leave the states and go somewhere your 19 yr old girlfriend can legally drink 

People give Kourt ish about her boytoy but at least he’s an adult. She’s not robbing anybody’s craddle...unlike Scott.


----------



## Bentley1

They're just gross.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like with sunglasses she almost looks like a young blonde Kourt. As much as they love to pda it looks forced.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Photos are taken by Splash News... 
I smell storyline.


----------



## pukasonqo

so, what does skott does for a living or these holidays are paid by KUWTK, i mean PMK?


----------



## HandbagAngel

Those pictures are taken pre-arranged.  The couple took a photographer with them to the boat? Really?  LOL This definitely is part of storyline.  PMK is behind it.


----------



## mkr

Maybe Sophia is pregnant too.


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> Maybe Sophia is pregnant too.



Please god, no


----------



## Sasha2012

Their romance has shocked many and they've jetted off to Venice to get away from the hoopla.

But Scott Disick, 34, and girlfriend Sofia Richie, 19, were still snapped on a boat in the Italian city, looking as if they've truly settled into their new relationship.

Clearly incredibly close, Scott was even seen extracting something from Sofia's left nostril in order to relieve her sinus issues.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Sofia-Richie-s-nose-Venice.html#ixzz4vtiM58ut


----------



## pixiejenna

Not a single one of them look like they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was taking her son to art class.

But Kourtney Kardashian was the one drawing stares after wearing a low-cut dress as she dropped off her boy Mason for his tuition in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

She made for quite the distracting presence as she flaunted her modest charms in the well-heeled Woodland Hills area.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-cleavage-low-cut-dress.html#ixzz4vuxRpAcF


----------



## pukasonqo

kougar kourtney looking for takers?
is that a wax version of kimbo she is taking somewhere?


----------



## Aimee3

Surprised they are in the regular airport line!  No pre check for them?


----------



## berrydiva

Aimee3 said:


> Surprised they are in the regular airport line!  No pre check for them?


This needs to be a sticky too....pre-check isn't always open, one can be denied pre-check, sometimes the regular check-in is shorter than pre-check, etc


----------



## RueMonge

"Clearly incredibly close, Scott was even seen extracting something from Sofia's left nostril in order to relieve her sinus issues."

What


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Scott DGAF if we see the nannies.  Even with all his shortcomings he’s my favorite Kardashian.


ITA!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Maybe Sophia is pregnant too.


Kourt would have a stroke if this was true!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

RueMonge said:


> "Clearly incredibly close, Scott was even seen extracting something from Sofia's left nostril in order to relieve her sinus issues."
> 
> What


 
WTF!? I usually never read what the DailyFail has to say becasue it's utter sh*t, but that is just hilarious... I had to scroll back up to see if they actually said that


----------



## mkr

RueMonge said:


> "Clearly incredibly close, Scott was even seen extracting something from Sofia's left nostril in order to relieve her sinus issues."
> 
> What



Coke dust.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh DM, that's a good one.


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> Coke dust.


"dead"


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> WTF!? I usually never read what the DailyFail has to say becasue it's utter sh*t, but that is just hilarious... I had to scroll back up to see if they actually said that


They are getting shadier and shadier lately..


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Coke dust.



[emoji1315] corner


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Coke dust.


----------



## Sasha2012

At the beginning of the month Lionel Richie talked about his daughter's controversial romance for the first time, admitting that he's in shock.

But Scott Disick, 34, and girlfriend Sofia Richie, 19, looked unfazed as they enjoyed another night out in New York, hours after the model's appearance at Bvlgari's flagship store opening.

The appearance is one in a string of recent public outings for the couple, who went public with their romance with in September.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arties-Sofia-Richie-19-NYC.html#ixzz4wAVofJiy


----------



## pukasonqo

if he gets this girl pregnant would he be set for life? kash from the kartrashians and kash for being a baby daddy to sofia...


----------



## Suzie

pukasonqo said:


> if he gets this girl pregnant would he be set for life? kash from the kartrashians and kash for being a baby daddy to sofia...


On a side note, love her leopard coat, can anyone ID?


----------



## Sasha2012

Their new relationship continues to go from strength to strength.

And Sofia Richie, 19, played the role of supportive girlfriend as she accompanied her much older boyfriend Scott Disick, 34, to a filming for Complex Sneaker Shopping Series in New York City on Saturday.

The two were following in the footsteps of Bella Hadid, who recently starred in an edition of the series.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-day-beau-Scott-Disick-NYC.html#ixzz4wHiQoqeU


----------



## pixiejenna

So the role of supportive girlfriend is the one who shoe shopping with her 34 year old guy? Way to hang in there girl it must be rough.


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> if he gets this girl pregnant would he be set for life? kash from the kartrashians and kash for being a baby daddy to sofia...


If you've ever listened to Lionel discuss his money and his kids/ex-wife, he doesn't play in that area.  He put his ex and current wives in their place years ago when they weren't getting along saying he's funding this whole show so everyone needs to get along or the funding will stop. He gets old school southern with them....some of his stories are pretty funny. Scott would be an idiot to think he'd be set for life on Lionel's money.


----------



## mkr

Scott’s just here for the party.


----------



## Lounorada

Scott is one _old_ looking 34yr old... he's aging like milk.


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> Scott is one _old_ looking 34yr old... he's aging like milk.


----------



## White Orchid

*sigh*...I remember the days of being able to wear a singlet, bra less, and have my girls defy gravity


----------



## Sasha2012

She has become known for her savvy sense of style.

And sharing her fashion excellence, Kourtney Kardashian has landed her first solo clothing line with PrettyLittleThing - launching the collection with a lavish bash in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The reality star, 38, looked sensational for her big moment and slipped into a slinky thigh-skimming black sequinned dress that left little to the imagination.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...zzles-revealing-mini-dress.html#ixzz4wduiqTbH


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wtf is up with the person that writes these things??? "Fashion excellence" like are you kidding me???


----------



## mkr

Wow she looks like Kim back when he was super pretty.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been enjoying a string of romantic outings over the past few weeks since going public with their relationship.

And Sofia Richie, 19, was enjoying a date night with her boyfriend Scott Disick, 34, on Wednesday, continuing to put on a loved-up display.

The couple - who boast a 15 year age gap - were seen leaving celebrity hotspot Nobu in Malibu after a gourmet meal.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...9-dons-crop-date-Disick-34.html#ixzz4weJlHRgA


----------



## zen1965

mkr said:


> Wow she looks like Kim back when he was super pretty.



That's what I thought.


----------



## Sasha2012

She baffled fans with claims that she is 'pregnant' amid reports three of her sisters are expecting children.

And Kourtney Kardashian kept fans guessing on Thursday night as she covered up her fabulous figure in a jumper dress as she arrived at sibling Kim's birthday party in Los Angeles.

The 38-year-old mum of three headed to the low-key bash with her 24-year-old toyboy Younes Bendjima, confirming he is one of the family after months of dating.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ppen-Kim-s-birthday-dinner.html#ixzz4wndrhMVS


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> She baffled fans with claims that she is 'pregnant' amid reports three of her sisters are expecting children.
> 
> And Kourtney Kardashian kept fans guessing on Thursday night as she covered up her fabulous figure in a jumper dress as she arrived at sibling Kim's birthday party in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 38-year-old mum of three headed to the low-key bash with her 24-year-old toyboy Younes Bendjima, confirming he is one of the family after months of dating.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ppen-Kim-s-birthday-dinner.html#ixzz4wndrhMVS




Dumb a$$ writers! How could she be “ keeping people guessing” on Thursday when there are pics of her on Wednesday in a ver short and fitting black mini dress!?


----------



## mkr

Spanx.


----------



## morgan20

Love those boots


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute! Needed some jewelry tho.


----------



## tweegy

Considering how she dresses lately, this is is the first outfit I've liked in a long time....

That guy is just a no ....


----------



## Sasha2012

They've  been dating for the last few months.

And Scott Disick and his girlfriend Sofia Richie enjoyed another low-key outing as they stepped out together in sunny Malibu on Saturday. 

The 34-year-old father of three and his 19-year-old squeeze went for a walk at the Cross Creek Mall.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...teps-teenager-Sofia-Richie.html#ixzz4wwhWexPd


----------



## afsweet

her dress is cute. i wonder if scott will take her trick or treating with his kids.


----------



## bag-princess

stephc005 said:


> her dress is cute. i wonder if scott will take her trick or treating with his kids.


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> They've  been dating for the last few months.
> 
> And Scott Disick and his girlfriend Sofia Richie enjoyed another low-key outing as they stepped out together in sunny Malibu on Saturday.
> 
> The 34-year-old father of three and his 19-year-old squeeze went for a walk at the Cross Creek Mall.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...teps-teenager-Sofia-Richie.html#ixzz4wwhWexPd



They don't even look interested in each other.  This is like a dad taking his teenage daughter to the mall.


----------



## mkr

Except she’s buying.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's moved on from her long-term ex Scott Disick with handsome toyboy, Younes Bendjima.

And Kourtney Kardashian and her beau, 24, proved they were very much in the throes of a passionate romance, as they channelled the notorious convict couple, Bonnie and Clyde, for a Halloween bash in West Hollywood on Tuesday night.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, 39, looked incredible as she took on one half of the notorious lovebirds - however, happened to suffer a wardrobe malfunction by flashing her underwear as she emerged out of her vehicle.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-beau-Bonnie-Clyde.html#ixzz4xDbNtz48


----------



## berrydiva

That's a cute couple's costume idea.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I wonder if they've seen the movie.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She's moved on from her long-term ex Scott Disick with handsome toyboy, Younes Bendjima.
> 
> And Kourtney Kardashian and her beau, 24, proved they were very much in the throes of a passionate romance, as they channelled the notorious convict couple, Bonnie and Clyde, for a Halloween bash in West Hollywood on Tuesday night.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, 39, looked incredible as she took on one half of the notorious lovebirds - however, happened to suffer a wardrobe malfunction by flashing her underwear as she emerged out of her vehicle.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-beau-Bonnie-Clyde.html#ixzz4xDbNtz48


she kinda looks like shakira


----------



## cdtracing

What's that around her waist???  I see some weird photo shop going on with her feet in some of the pics.


----------



## Bentley1

cdtracing said:


> What's that around her waist???  I see some weird photo shop going on with her feet in some of the pics.


It's her garter belt 
Her waist looks photo shopped as well


----------



## kkfiregirl

It’s great that they can walk around with fake guns and not have to worry about getting shot.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Cute shoes with the costume.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sofia Richie showed off her perfect bikini body as she tanned herself in Mexico with Scott Disick.

The teen beauty wore a black string bikini as she stretched out in the sunshine on Sunday.

High cut at the waist, it highlighted her trim, toned figure, with Sofia clearly in great shape.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shows-perfect-bikini-body.html#ixzz4xbgysV8T


----------



## chowlover2

They must be staying with Joe Francis. He makes my skin crawl.


----------



## White Orchid

chowlover2 said:


> They must be staying with Joe Francis. He makes my skin crawl.


It wouldn’t surprise me in the least if news/dirt were to come out on him either.


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> It wouldn’t surprise me in the least if news/dirt were to come out on him either.


I thought the same thing!


----------



## tweegy

You know, Scott is one of my favs but I can’t with his BS... he’s going on to Kim about how he’s afraid kourtney is gonna meet someone and get married and he will lose the fam and he goes all sad and boo-hoo in the confessional like he’s so heartbroken about kourtney... how about just stop doing the crap you’re doing and grow up [emoji849] let’s try that for start... 


Ugh ...


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick and Sofia Richie went shopping together in Beverly Hills on Thursday.

The 34-year-old reality star and the 19-year-old daughter of singer Lionel Richie rolled up in Scott's McLaren P1.

Despite the age difference, and the fact Scott has three young children with ex Kourtney Kardashian, the two have been virtually inseparable for the past two months.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hie-shopping-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4y2SKBARR


----------



## bag-princess

Lawd!!!! Please say something different about them sometimes!! Every article includes their age difference and how many kids he has!!  We get it! [emoji849]


----------



## kkfiregirl

bag-princess said:


> Lawd!!!! Please say something different about them sometimes!! Every article includes their age difference and how many kids he has!!  We get it! [emoji849]



Perhaps they like to give a little background info for  new readers.


----------



## poopsie

What _else_ is there to say?


----------



## bag-princess

poopsie said:


> What _else_ is there to say?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Great thread


----------



## Aminamina

That's the way love goes, kids


----------



## pixiejenna

God I swear with sunglasses and her widows peek she looks like a young blonde kourt .


----------



## threadbender

pixiejenna said:


> God I swear with sunglasses and her widows peek she looks like a young blonde kourt .


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> Lawd!!!! Please say something different about them sometimes!! Every article includes their age difference and how many kids he has!!  We get it! [emoji849]



I have a feeling that Daily Mail has a standard article length that they go for. Almost all the articles seem to be the same length, despite how much news there is or isn’t to report. And with the Kardashian‘s, clearly they just want to post the pictures, so they have to find some BS to write to surround the photos.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mason and Penelope are cute... thats all I got to add


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> *I have a feeling that Daily Mail has a standard article length that they go for. Almost all the articles seem to be the same length*, despite how much news there is or isn’t to report. And with the Kardashian‘s, clearly they just want to post the pictures, so they have to find some BS to write to surround the photos.



ITA with this!!  i can imagine them taking the article to the editor for approval and them saying they need to add something - and that is where all that gobbily gook comes in!  just static to take up white space.


----------



## TC1

These folks sure eat a lot of ice cream. That's all I've got as well


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> These folks sure eat a lot of ice cream. That's all I've got as well




And those big plastic bowls of salad!!! I guess it is out of the question for them to make their own!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> And those big plastic bowls of salad!!! I guess it is out of the question for them to make their own!


Salads from restaurants always taste better to me. So I️ understand the big plastic bowls


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Salads from restaurants always taste better to me. So I️ understand the big plastic bowls



This! 

I don’t know why they do, but they do!


----------



## Jikena

Did you guys see Kourtney's collab with Pretty Little Thing ? I didn't know this website but the ads are on French TV. 


In my opinion, the outfits are pretty slutty looking... I don't see Kourtney actually wearing these clothes. 
https://www.prettylittlething.fr/trier-par/collections/kourtney-kardashian.html


----------



## White Orchid

As I’m still watching repeats of Keeping up,with the Ks (from 2012!!!), it’s just mind boggling to me how often they consume salad from plastic containers.  The sheer amount of refuse this family produces...I guess they don’t care about the environment and what they’re leaving behind for future generations.  I’ve even started to consider buying one of those portable cups and I buy lattes only once a fortnight lol.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> As I’m still watching repeats of Keeping up,with the Ks (from 2012!!!), it’s just mind boggling to me how often they consume salad from plastic containers.  The sheer amount of refuse this family produces...I guess they don’t care about the environment and what they’re leaving behind for future generations.  I’ve even started to consider buying one of those portable cups and I buy lattes only once a fortnight lol.



 I have mentioned this before about all the salad they eat too when it would be so much easier to make your own!!  I wonder how much money they waste a month for just that alone! But some people said restaurant salads tasted better - I prefer freshly made salads with things I have purchased!  And my his makes his own salad dressings too!


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> I have mentioned this before about all the salad they eat too when it would be so much easier to make your own!!  I wonder how much money they waste a month for just that alone! But some people said restaurant salads tasted better - I prefer freshly made salads with things I have purchased!  And my his makes his own salad dressings too!


Having worked in the catering business and witnessing the short-cuts that are often made, I just worry about how well the lettuce and produce are washed, lol.  I’ve seen some terrible things back in my day.  It just seems odd to me seeing them, episode after episode, eating salads from ugly containers in these grand kitchens.  Then again, they don’t exactly strike me as conscious consumers.


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> I have mentioned this before about all the salad they eat too when it would be so much easier to make your own!!  I wonder how much money they waste a month for just that alone! But some people said restaurant salads tasted better - I prefer freshly made salads with things I have purchased!  And my his makes his own salad dressings too!


Oh and feel free to pass on his (?) dressing suggestions.  I love me a yummy salad.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> I have mentioned this before about all the salad they eat too when it would be so much easier to make your own!!  I wonder how much money they waste a month for just that alone! But some people said restaurant salads tasted better - I prefer freshly made salads with things I have purchased!  *And my his makes his own salad dressings too*!


I make my own dressings too, they always taste better than shop bought ones!


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Having worked in the catering business and witnessing the short-cuts that are often made, I just worry about how well the lettuce and produce are washed, lol.  I’ve seen some terrible things back in my day.  It just seems odd to me seeing them, episode after episode, eating salads from ugly containers in these grand kitchens.  Then again, they don’t exactly strike me as conscious consumers.



I know people who have worked in restaurants and I also know how things aren’t done that should be so I know what you mean!  I have heard things that made me gasp!  People paying too $$$ for organic and getting ordinary food is just one example.  But I agree / they don’t appear to be the most conscious consumers at all!


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I make my own dressings too, they always taste better than shop bought ones!




Yes they do! [emoji1360]


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> I have mentioned this before about all the salad they eat too when it would be so much easier to make your own!!  I wonder how much money they waste a month for just that alone! But some people said restaurant salads tasted better - I prefer freshly made salads with things I have purchased!  And my his makes his own salad dressings too!


I usually eat a salad 5-7 times a week....I used to try to make them at home and it's not worth buying the ingredients to keep at home. It's a waste of money because they spoil faster than you can consume the salad. Unless you're having the exact same salad daily which becomes boring and your ingredients are not as fresh. A salad shop is turning over their ingredients daily so I can understand getting them to go....I do the same.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I usually eat a salad 5-7 times a week....I used to try to make them at home and it's not worth buying the ingredients to keep at home. It's a waste of money because they spoil faster than you can consume the salad. Unless you're having the exact same salad daily which becomes boring and your ingredients are not as fresh. A salad shop is turning over their ingredients daily so I can understand getting them to go....I do the same.




A salad shop?? [emoji15] Are there places that do nothing but make salad all day every.single.day???


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> A salad shop?? [emoji15] Are there places that do nothing but make salad all day every.single.day???


Yep.  I take it you've never seen a Chop't or Just Salad.  Lol. Lots of salad shops all over....not just those two, small local ones are usually better but those two are pretty popular.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Yep.  I take it you've never seen a Chop't or Just Salad.  Lol




Never heard of it!! [emoji12]


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> Never heard of it!! [emoji12]


How about Saladworks?


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> How about Saladworks?



Nope! Not here in the South where I am! [emoji6]


----------



## kittenslingerie

Scotts unattractive girlfriend looks like Santa Claus in that get up lol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I usually eat a salad 5-7 times a week....I used to try to make them at home and it's not worth buying the ingredients to keep at home. It's a waste of money because they spoil faster than you can consume the salad. Unless you're having the exact same salad daily which becomes boring and your ingredients are not as fresh. A salad shop is turning over their ingredients daily so I can understand getting them to go....I do the same.



You can freeze the food that going bad and make smoothies!

they have something called blenders now ... get you one


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> You can freeze the food that going bad and make smoothies!
> 
> they have something called blenders now ... get you one


I don't like smoothies from frozen fruits/veggies much. At most, I'd freeze pineapples and grapes but that's it....it would be wasted food.  I have a bullet and make smoothies daily but I'm not a fan of ice in my smoothies. My smoothies generally consist of a banana, protein powder, some sort of yogurt/,kefir flax seeds, oats, spinach and then whatever fresh fruits I have. Actually, i dont like frozen veggies full stop lol


----------



## bag-princess

Jikena said:


> Did you guys see Kourtney's collab with Pretty Little Thing ? I didn't know this website but the ads are on French TV.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the outfits are pretty slutty looking..*. I don't see Kourtney actually wearing these clothes. *
> https://www.prettylittlething.fr/trier-par/collections/kourtney-kardashian.html






Kougar Kourtney>?????   oh yes she would!!!!  



kittenslingerie said:


> Scotts unattractive girlfriend looks like Santa Claus in that get up lol.




oh man you made me look but i don't see this pic anywhere!!  what a visual!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I don't like smoothies from frozen fruits/veggies much. At most, I'd freeze pineapples and grapes but that's it....it would be wasted food.  I have a bullet and make smoothies daily but I'm not a fan of ice in my smoothies. My smoothies generally consist of a banana, protein powder, some sort of yogurt/,kefir flax seeds, oats, spinach and then whatever fresh fruits I have. Actually, i dont like frozen veggies full stop lol



wow, I love using frozen veggies ... i hate to waste food -- must be my refugee upbringing


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I don't like smoothies from frozen fruits/veggies much. At most, I'd freeze pineapples and grapes but that's it....it would be wasted food.  I have a bullet and make smoothies daily but I'm not a fan of ice in my smoothies. My smoothies generally consist of a banana, protein powder, some sort of yogurt/,kefir flax seeds, oats, spinach and then whatever fresh fruits I have. Actually, i dont like frozen veggies full stop lol



i don't like smoothies with veggies at all!  my husband tried to get me to drink more but i just can't.  
i prefer fruits.


----------



## terebina786

Another one who buys salads almost daily.  I thought I was the only one who was annoyed with the continual spoiling of salad materials at home lol


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> Another one who buys salads almost daily.  I thought I was the only one who was annoyed with the continual spoiling of salad materials at home lol



it never lasts long enough to spoil around here!


----------



## Swanky

Salad places are all over the south.  I've never lived anywhere I didn't see them; Souplantation, Souper Salad, Insalata, etc. . .  a salad place isn't any different than a pastry shop or hamburger place IMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian and BFF Larsa Pippen took their kids to art class on Friday.

But the two reality stars couldn't have worn more different outfits if they'd tried.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians celebrity, 38, kept it casual in a sweatshirt and sweatpants while the former Real Housewives Of Miami castmember, 43, opted to go bra-less in a semi sheer jumpsuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Larsa-Pippen-goes-bra-less.html#ixzz4zZd9ZHO5


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> Salad places are all over the south.  I've never lived anywhere I didn't see them; Souplantation, Souper Salad, Insalata, etc. . .  a salad place isn't any different than a pastry shop or hamburger place IMO.



We do not have one of these places mentioned in my state!  Not one in THIS PART of the south!


----------



## WishList986

Sheer bodysuits, because you can't just wear a sign that says, "Give me attention".


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> We do not have one of these places mentioned in my state!  Not one in THIS PART of the south!


my parents live in NC and they have Souplantation - me and my militant Angela Davis ways won't let me eat there though.

lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

WishList986 said:


> Sheer bodysuits, because you can't just wear a sign that says, "Give me attention".


and it looks like it has a whole in the butt seam...  she's so eager to be a K Sister


----------



## Swanky

bag-princess said:


> We do not have one of these places mentioned in my state!  Not one in THIS PART of the south!


Ok, lol


----------



## tweegy

Kourt has moved on to teas and y'all still talking about her salads 

That bodysuit is not the business...


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Kourt has moved on to teas and y'all still talking about her salads
> 
> That bodysuit is not the business...


moved on to teas


----------



## nastasja

I’m glad there’s not a full-frontal posted of that bodysuit.


----------



## Bentley1

Her youngest kid doesn't look like either Kourtney or Scott. The other two look almost identical, but not sure who the younger one looks like, just looks sort of random.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> We do not have one of these places mentioned in my state!  Not one in THIS PART of the south!


Lol. Now I'm curious as yo what part of the South you're in....no salad shops in the entire state is a big claim. Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

Larsa looking for a new sponsor.


----------



## .pursefiend.

If Larsa poots she's busting a seam in that catsuit


----------



## Sasha2012

Temperatures may be dropping as the winter season begins.

But Sofia Richie sizzled in a red hot bikini as she hit the beach in Miami with her boyfriend Scott Disick on Wednesday.

The 19-year-old put on a very cheeky display in her revealing two piece as she laid out on a lounge chair to soak up the sun.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...day-boyfriend-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz50VZj83Ka


----------



## pursegrl12

she really looks like a blonde Kourtney....very similar body and face minus the nose


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Lol. Now I'm curious as yo what part of the South you're in....no salad shops in the entire state is a big claim. Lol.



It’s no claim - it’s the truth!

No souper salad,just salad or salad shop in the entire state! [emoji108]


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> It’s no claim - it’s the truth!
> 
> No souper salad,just salad or salad shop in the entire state! [emoji108]


Extra.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I despise the underboob bikinis....it’s not sexy, you just look like you need a bigger top.  

Sofia has a cute lil body. I do see the slight resemblance to Kourtney.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Extra.



View attachment 3900984


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## afsweet

the bikini bottom up the butt looks so dumb


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ The up the butt bottoms have a function if you’re opposed to tan lines on your butt cheeks (like me) I like my butt to be the same color as the rest of me


----------



## lallybelle

I need to ask why Nicole doesn't whip her sister's ass. She's too young for all Scott's mess.


----------



## berrydiva

lallybelle said:


> I need to ask why Nicole doesn't whip her sister's ass. She's too young for all Scott's mess.


Aside from having 3 kids with Kourtney, do we really know anything about Scott that wasn't constructed as part of that show? Is his image that folks detest so much even real or all a storyline?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lallybelle said:


> I need to ask why Nicole doesn't whip her sister's ass. She's too young for all Scott's mess.


Whoop her ass and then what? She’s 19, they’re isn’t much you can tell them at that age. She has to learn...


----------



## Cocoabean

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ The up the butt bottoms have a function if you’re opposed to tan lines on your butt cheeks (like me) I like my butt to be the same color as the rest of me



I do too, but it’s ghost white. Or lobster red from the burn through the sunscreen, so I just avoid the sun.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lallybelle said:


> I need to ask why Nicole doesn't whip her sister's ass. She's too young for all Scott's mess.


for what?  Nicole is hardly the one to be preaching to the choir.  Let her live and learn, the same way Nicole did while she was running around drugging and boozing it up with Paris


----------



## gypsumrose

Those kiddos look so much like Scott!


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ The up the butt bottoms have a function if you’re opposed to tan lines on your butt cheeks (like me) I like my butt to be the same color as the rest of me



just take the whole thing off ... no tan lines at all!


----------



## Sasha2012

The Sugar Factory in Miami


























via Daily Mail


----------



## Sasha2012

They appreciate the finer things in life.

And it comes as no surprise that Scott Disick, 34, and Sofia Richie, 19, enjoyed a night out at Haute Living's VIP Pop-Up opening in Miami on Thursday evening.

The loved-up couple were joined by Kardashian pal Jonathan Cheban for the Alec Monopoly from Art Life show in the Fleur De Lis Ballroom at the famed Fontainbleau hotel in South Beach.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Disick-enjoy-night-Miami.html#ixzz50m6CS0tL


----------



## kkfiregirl

the young lady has great skin.


----------



## berrydiva

That first pic is all douche


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a working mom with three adorable children.

And Kourtney Kardashian, 38, looked stunning as she walked to breakfast wearing a black lace bra alongside five-year-old daughter Penelope and gal pal Larsa Pippen, 43, in Calabasas, California on Friday morning.

The social media siren showed off peeks of her toned tummy in the tiny bralette as she headed into trendy Blu Jam Cafe where the trio met up with Kendall Jenner.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-black-lace-bra-breakfast.html#ixzz50oGstIiF


----------



## kkfiregirl

can she not afford to get her pants tailored?


----------



## horse17

Omg..she looks so young next to Scott


----------



## CobaltBlu

Kourt looks a lot like Kim used to look when she was more real.


----------



## Bentley1

Look at how smug that Larsa chick looks.

She must not have gotten the memo that she's the throw away, booger bish of group.


----------



## WishList986

Larsa, sweetie, you forgot your pants.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Scott is almost double that girls age, kind of creepy. 
Kourtney is looking fit.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> The Sugar Factory in Miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail



Looks like Dad teaching his daughter how to paint in the 3rd picture.


----------



## myown

not sure whats wrong with me, but scott&sofia kinda grow on me


----------



## tweegy

Not me, she looks really young and he looks like he’s trying really hard


----------



## Bentley1

Not me either, they still gross me out.


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> Not me, she looks really young and he looks like he’s trying really hard



Scott try hard?  That would be a first.


----------



## Sasha2012

They were seen packing on the PDA in Miami just days before.

And Sofia Richie and Scott Disick are still practically inseparable even if it's across the country.

The 19-year-old model and her 34-year-old boyfriend were spotted back in Calabasas, California on Sunday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...19-beau-Scott-Disick-34-LA.html#ixzz50yeKH2XX


----------



## Bentley1

Most of us in the area order take out from Lovi's, so they're basically just out trying to get more pap shots taken but then look at them pretending to be annoyed by the attention. 

Well then just pick up the phone and have them deliver to you in 15 mins.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> They were seen packing on the PDA in Miami just days before.
> 
> And Sofia Richie and Scott Disick are still practically inseparable even if it's across the country.
> 
> The 19-year-old model and her 34-year-old boyfriend were spotted back in Calabasas, California on Sunday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...19-beau-Scott-Disick-34-LA.html#ixzz50yeKH2XX



The way Scott looks in the pics looks like he could be doing a dance with snoopy and the gang... 

Wonder what Scott will do to maintain relevance... he’s already being phased off the show.


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> Wonder what Scott will do to maintain relevance... he’s already being phased off the show.



Exactly what he's doing. Keep calling the paps and get papped walking around or making out with women who can be compared against Kourtney.


----------



## pukasonqo

the last shot of skott makes me think of monty python’s ministry of silly walks


----------



## Sasha2012

They had dated for nine years on and off, before finally calling time on their romance back in 2015.

But the former couple have remained amicable for the sake of their children and Kourtney Kardashian reunited with her ex-beau Scott Disick, 34, on Friday to celebrate their son Mason's eighth birthday together.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, 38, looked sensational for the occasion, as she was joined by her famous family for the celebrations at Bowlero Woodland Hills bowling alley in California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...isick-celebrate-sons-b-day.html#ixzz51dkuzrua


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Temperatures may be dropping as the winter season begins.
> 
> But Sofia Richie sizzled in a red hot bikini as she hit the beach in Miami with her boyfriend Scott Disick on Wednesday.
> 
> The 19-year-old put on a very cheeky display in her revealing two piece as she laid out on a lounge chair to soak up the sun.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...day-boyfriend-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz50VZj83Ka



I got a phaedophile vibes from him in these pictures. Yikes! This family and their friends are just gross.


----------



## Sasha2012

Their romance is growing strong heading into the holiday season.

But Sofia Richie, 19, and Scott Disick, 34, kept the spark alive as they enjoyed a sweet coffee date in the Woodland Hills area of Los Angeles on Friday afternoon.

Sofia sported a trendy all-black ensemble less than 24 hours after dancing in her underwear on Scott's Instagram stories Thursday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cott-Disick-head-coffee-LA.html#ixzz52dI63doR


----------



## tweegy

Uuuuh ... is this girl trying to look like kourtney???


----------



## prettyprincess

tweegy said:


> Uuuuh ... is this girl trying to look like kourtney???


Honestly, I don’t see it. A lot of women dress/do that hairstyle.


----------



## tweegy

prettyprincess said:


> Honestly, I don’t see it. A lot of women dress/do that hairstyle.



Well considering her style was different and her hair was lighter til recently... hmmm


----------



## mkr

Widow’s peak and all....


----------



## peppermintpatty

Sofia's new hair color has a lot more red in it than Kourt's does. Girls change their hair color all the time, I don't see it as a big deal or that she's trying to look like Kourt.  I think I do prefer Sofia as a blonde, I'm sure the maintenance is a nightmare! Anyway, change is fun!!!


----------



## WishList986

Her boots are cute. That's a total Kourt look, down to the angular sunnies. BUT, it's still a pretty trendy look that tons of girls are wearing.


----------



## tweegy

I still say its a little 'single white female' forming... this girl already exhibiting some insecure behavior so her trying to Kourtney herself isn't far fetched...


----------



## Sasha2012

Scott Disick, 34, and his girlfriend Sofia Richie, 19, took off on a luxurious private jet to an unknown destination on Friday.

'I’m on a whole new year vibe,' Disick told his 20.1 million Instagram followers on a photo of him and Richie inside the jet.

Both had on heavy coats suggesting they were going to a wintery location. He also said on Snapchat that it was 'ski time.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-Sofia-Richie-private-jet.html#ixzz52hNWKLyl


----------



## pukasonqo

who picks the tab for skott’s trips, sophia or kougar kourtney?


----------



## labelwhore04

She actually does look a lot like Kourtney (a more unattractive version), but i definitely see a lot of similarities. Creepy..


----------



## Glitterandstuds

tweegy said:


> I still say its a little 'single white female' forming... this girl already exhibiting some insecure behavior so her trying to Kourtney herself isn't far fetched...



She changes her hair color a lot to be fair and that style every chick is wearing


----------



## tweegy

Glitterandstuds said:


> She changes her hair color a lot to be fair and that style every chick is wearing



Mmmhhmmm she just happen to “coincidentally” choose a dark color this rounds that looks “similar” to kourtney... *wink* gotcha..

If she goes on a gluten free diet it’s a wrap!


----------



## peppermintpatty

I find it odd that people think a young pretty woman with an amazing body is trying to dress, copy, or look like a 38 year old. I don't see her as being insecure. She doesn't hang all over Scott. I think Sofia is just being Sofia.
Don't get me wrong, Scott has had a lot of issues over the years. How much were for ratings for the show idk. But back at that time, Kourt was about as exciting as stale bread. Didn't sleep with Scott but would get pregnant and it was obviously not planned.
So Kourt and Scott split. Kourt looses weight, gets herself a much younger man. She dresses more provocatively and doesn't act quite as boring. 
So I'm 19, looking good and feeling good. I fail to see why I need to be like the 38 year old ex????
Whether I like who Scott or Kourt are with now, one thing I think everyone can agree on is that they are better off just co parenting. 
It's a wild guess, Kourt didn't make Scott feel how a man wants his woman to make him feel. I'm sure Kourt didn't get treated how she wanted to get treated by Scott. But my Gosh!!! She was so complacent.
Men or women who cheat or in this case move on, it isn't about finding a look alike. They want someone to make them feel like a man, someone who says yes when they propose, someone who makes them want to be a better man. How do you explain Scott cleaning up his act with Sofia but not with Kourt, even with their 3 kids. I think Kourt made him feel like ****- i think Scott make Kourt feel like sh*t. It was a toxic relationship. I wish them both luck in there current or future relationships. Hopefully they both know now what they don't want!!!
Sofia acts quite mature in the settings I've seen her in. I just really don't see the " I'm the new younger Kourt thing happening". I think Sofia seems comfortable in her own skin.


----------



## gillianna

Wonder how long a kontract for  Scott’s  girlfriend lasts?   Pap photo ops and travel pictures along with social media postings to make who look good?   I guess the thirst is real no matter what age you are.  Yes we all believe PMKris, her daughters and Scott have found true love.


----------



## tweegy

LOL Well, I don't understand why you think it's odd that a young girl wants to be like a pretty and successful 38 yr old but....To each their own...

Also, you know about as much as their (scott and Sofia) as we do, you don't know how she makes him feel. You can assume, but you don't know lol.. And who says that Scott cleaned up his act?? He's still doing the same stuff he always does, just with one person..And I don't see where Sofia comes off as secure with herself. 

Girl gone from blonde to black hair and changed up her style similar to her man's ex..I'm not judging her for single white femaling it...I'm just observing... If it was a K y'all would have said that they were trying to be their ex..



peppermintpatty said:


> I find it odd that people think a young pretty woman with an amazing body is trying to dress, copy, or look like a 38 year old. I don't see her as being insecure. She doesn't hang all over Scott. I think Sofia is just being Sofia.
> Don't get me wrong, Scott has had a lot of issues over the years. How much were for ratings for the show idk. But back at that time, Kourt was about as exciting as stale bread. Didn't sleep with Scott but would get pregnant and it was obviously not planned.
> So Kourt and Scott split. Kourt looses weight, gets herself a much younger man. She dresses more provocatively and doesn't act quite as boring.
> So I'm 19, looking good and feeling good. I fail to see why I need to be like the 38 year old ex????
> Whether I like who Scott or Kourt are with now, one thing I think everyone can agree on is that they are better off just co parenting.
> It's a wild guess, Kourt didn't make Scott feel how a man wants his woman to make him feel. I'm sure Kourt didn't get treated how she wanted to get treated by Scott. But my Gosh!!! She was so complacent.
> Men or women who cheat or in this case move on, it isn't about finding a look alike. They want someone to make them feel like a man, someone who says yes when they propose, someone who makes them want to be a better man. How do you explain Scott cleaning up his act with Sofia but not with Kourt, even with their 3 kids. I think Kourt made him feel like ****- i think Scott make Kourt feel like sh*t. It was a toxic relationship. I wish them both luck in there current or future relationships. Hopefully they both know now what they don't want!!!
> Sofia acts quite mature in the settings I've seen her in. I just really don't see the " I'm the new younger Kourt thing happening". I think Sofia seems comfortable in her own skin.


----------



## horse17

tweegy said:


> Well considering her style was different and her hair was lighter til recently... hmmm


Same glasses at Kourt too


----------



## bag-princess

Y’all need to quit! Ain’t nobody coming for boring-as-watching-paint-dry-slower-than-molasses-in-winter Kourtney!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

I do believe that Scott still loves Kourt. He just isn’t a family man. It’s possible that Sophia believes he still loves her too and needs to compete. She may be young rich and hot but that doesn’t beat out love.


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> Y’all need to quit! Ain’t nobody coming for boring-as-watching-paint-dry-slower-than-molasses-in-winter Kourtney!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3919726


Nobody but boring-as-watching-paint-dry-slower-than-molasses-in-winter in training Sophia....


----------



## Sasha2012

They took to social media on Friday to reveal they were headed on a ski vacation.

And soon after, Sofia Richie and boyfriend Scott Disick were spotted in Aspen, Colorado.

The 19-year-old and her father of three beau, 34, stepped out together in coordinating looks for their snowy holiday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iend-Scott-Disick-34-Aspen.html#ixzz52jsnxIQT


----------



## zen1965

Is there hardly any snow in Aspen? Another warm winter in the Rockies? 
Maybe they should have gone to the North-East.


----------



## threadbender

horse17 said:


> Same glasses at Kourt too



I am not a major K watcher/fan. But, to me, she is imitating Kourtney. I had to do a doubletake. lol Maybe because I am not a fan? 
The age difference makes no never mind to me. But, I certainly hope they are both being themselves and not portraying who they think they should be.


----------



## bisousx

They look like they enjoy getting high together... this is a Richie daughter and Scott after all.


----------



## peppermintpatty

tweegy said:


> LOL Well, I don't understand why you think it's odd that a young girl wants to be like a pretty and successful 38 yr old but....To each their own...
> 
> Also, you know about as much as their (scott and Sofia) as we do, you don't know how she makes him feel. You can assume, but you don't know lol.. And who says that Scott cleaned up his act?? He's still doing the same stuff he always does, just with one person..And I don't see where Sofia comes off as secure with herself.
> 
> Girl gone from blonde to black hair and changed up her style similar to her man's ex..I'm not judging her for single white femaling it...I'm just observing... If it was a K y'all would have said that they were trying to be their ex..



LOL Cuz the young woman is already pretty and successful if you define Kourt successful!!!! Where would Kourt be without first Kim and then her Mom. Like him or not, Scott has more viewers that Kourt! P does too I bet lol!!!
I know as much as you know- it's called having an opinion. I don't care if your opinion isn't mine. I'm not trying to convince you or anyone else to think what I think. 
I read that Scott has cleaned up his act with Sofia's help- could be a lie, could be the truth. Could be neither you or I know for sure  I said Sofia Seems to be secure. She isn't a clinger. 
How many girls change their hair color often? A ton!!! So that mean's she's a SWF??? okay.... I'm just stating what I see from my perspective.  I'm just a gal on a gossip forum who isn't taking anyone's life too seriously lol!!!!


----------



## tweegy

peppermintpatty said:


> LOL Cuz the young woman is already pretty and successful if you define Kourt successful!!!! Where would Kourt be without first Kim and then her Mom. Like him or not, Scott has more viewers that Kourt! P does too I bet lol!!!
> I know as much as you know- it's called having an opinion. I don't care if your opinion isn't mine. I'm not trying to convince you or anyone else to think what I think.
> I read that Scott has cleaned up his act with Sofia's help- could be a lie, could be the truth. Could be neither you or I know for sure  I said Sofia Seems to be secure. She isn't a clinger.
> How many girls change their hair color often? A ton!!! So that mean's she's a SWF??? okay.... I'm just stating what I see from my perspective.  I'm just a gal on a gossip forum who isn't taking anyone's life too seriously lol!!!!



Your post kind of indicates you are kind of taking it serious....I’m not going to get into a lengthy debate over two ppl I couldn’t care less about nor do I know.. I just said what I said..(nene voice) 

I think she’s stuck to the dude like a tick. *shrugs*


----------



## lanasyogamama

Serious question, how is Sophia successful? Is she modeling? For who?


----------



## mundodabolsa

I honestly assume Sofia is one of PMK's clients and this is all part of the strategy to raise her profile.  She wasn't getting as much attention as just a Kylie/Kendall friend.


----------



## redney

mundodabolsa said:


> I honestly assume Sofia is one of PMK's clients and this is all part of the strategy to raise her profile.  She wasn't getting as much attention as just a Kylie/Kendall friend.


Bingo!


----------



## berrydiva

mundodabolsa said:


> I honestly assume Sofia is one of PMK's clients and this is all part of the strategy to raise her profile.  She wasn't getting as much attention as just a Kylie/Kendall friend.


I find this a comical theory give Sofia's father.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> I find this a comical theory give Sofia's father.



Me too.. but then, these kids don’t know Lionel Richie, they probably know Nicole more. But they don’t know how big Lionel was back in the day. You talking the age of vinal records.  That’s like BC [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## peppermintpatty

tweegy said:


> Your post kind of indicates you are kind of taking it serious....I’m not going to get into a lengthy debate over two ppl I couldn’t care less about nor do I know.. I just said what I said..(nene voice)
> 
> I think she’s stuck to the dude like a tick. *shrugs*


Thanks for the analysis of what I think. I don't know you. I highly doubt you know what I am thinking. I never made it a debate- just stated my opinion. Again, why do you care? It's an opinion on a gossip site.  I respect you have your own opinion, you think Sophia's a tick. I don't care if you think she's a bat. You can have your opinion and I can have mine.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'd buy that.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I find this a comical theory give Sofia's father.




Exactly!! Very comical!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is said to be getting 'serious' with her younger boyfriend Younes Bendjima.

And Kourtney Kardashian showed her beau, 24, was part of the family when he joined her on a sunny walk with her daughter Penelope in Studio City on Sunday.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, 38, flaunted her impressive abs in a crop top as she affectionately held the hand of her five-year-old daughter.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njoys-walk-Younes-Bendjima.html#ixzz52xEg5nzj


----------



## kittenslingerie

tweegy said:


> I still say its a little 'single white female' forming... this girl already exhibiting some insecure behavior so her trying to Kourtney herself isn't far fetched...


She's like the poor mans Kourtney IMO. Then again all Scott has is the so called "fame" Kourtney gave his spongey ass.


----------



## mkr

Poor man’s Kourtney has more money than the whole K family.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

mkr said:


> Poor man’s Kourtney has more money than the whole K family.




THIS!


----------



## peppermintpatty

P is so cute!!! She is getting so big, that time goes by way too fast...


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Poor man’s Kourtney has more money than the whole K family.


I'm sure he's still raking in nice royalties every year just from 'We are the World' and 'All Night Long'.


----------



## kittenslingerie

mkr said:


> Poor man’s Kourtney has more money than the whole K family.


You mean her "dad" possibly does. I wasn't referring to money anyway, its an expression used to describe a less than version. Richie gal has been hopping right on any celeb that would have her, dying for fame for some time.
Googled it for ya:
Lionel Richie is worth about $200 mil
Kim K is worth about $175 mil
K family worth about $450 mil


----------



## mkr

Wow


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney Kardashian was front and center of a flash mob on Thursday.

The petite star looked very in shape as she danced alongside several pretty women at an open-air mall in Los Angeles.

Looking on were her sisters Kim and Khloe, who showed of a large baby bump.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-chest-display-flash-mob.html#ixzz540O33e3N


----------



## berrydiva

Flash mobs are still a thing?


----------



## kkfiregirl

I am scarred by that first picture - I can't unsee that girl's coochie monster.


----------



## Storm702

kkfiregirl said:


> I am scarred by that first picture - I can't unsee that girl's coochie monster.



Moment of silence for everyone who had to witness that moose knuckle in person


----------



## Lounorada

Storm702 said:


> Moment of silence for everyone who had to witness that moose knuckle in person


----------



## tweegy

Storm702 said:


> Moment of silence for everyone who had to witness that moose knuckle in person



*makes the sign of the cross*


----------



## kkfiregirl

Storm702 said:


> Moment of silence for everyone who had to witness that moose knuckle in person




hahaha!!


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> Moment of silence for everyone who had to witness that moose knuckle in person


----------



## dangerouscurves

Storm702 said:


> Moment of silence for everyone who had to witness that moose knuckle in person





tweegy said:


> *makes the sign of the cross*


----------



## Sasha2012

Another weekend, another rash of farmers markets.

This Sunday, Kourtney Kardashian was photographed heading through the farmers market in Studio City, her bra showing beneath a sheer black tank top.

The 38-year-old reality TV starlet complemented had slid herself pair of pine green sweats, ambling about with a black sweater flung over one shoulder.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...odels-sheer-farmers-market.html#ixzz54Dn88Ax4


----------



## terebina786

I really, Really, REALLY don't understand this "dad shoe" trend.  And I haven't seen anyone but the Ks wearing them.  They're so ugly.  Like I actually don't get it.


----------



## knasarae

terebina786 said:


> I really, Really, REALLY don't understand this "dad shoe" trend.  And I haven't seen anyone but the Ks wearing them.  They're so ugly.  Like I actually don't get it.


They're Kanye.  However it's a bigger trend than him.  I've seen some other celebs rocking similar types by Balenciaga and Versace.  I don't like it either, but a good amount seem to be embracing it.


----------



## tweegy

terebina786 said:


> I really, Really, REALLY don't understand this "dad shoe" trend.  And I haven't seen anyone but the Ks wearing them.  They're so ugly.  Like I actually don't get it.



Agreed those shoes are straight fuh-ugly!


----------



## redney

Yuck on the shoes and the huge, thick sweatpants rolled at the waist. Blech.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The wave runners are hideous. I’ll gladly stick with the 350s.


----------



## berrydiva

Those sneakers are seriously fug but I keep hearing how they're insanely comfortable....I'll just stick to my Nike Free and the Air Force 1s for working out.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ The boosts and the free runs are great for working out in. I haven’t worn AF1s since I was in high school. 

I can believe the wave runners are comfy because they look like orthopedic shoes, lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sofia Richie and Scott Disick have been spending a lot of time together.

And the Instagram model, 19, and her reality star beau, 34, were spotted out together again in Malibu on Saturday night.

However, this was the first time Sofia has been seen publicly with Scott's three children - Mason, eight, Penelope, five, and Reign, three - whom he shares with Kourtney Kardashian.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ofia-Richie-hangs-children.html#ixzz55Ttc6oDa


----------



## kcf68

The "Babysitter" with Scott's 3 kids!  :-p


----------



## tweegy

kcf68 said:


> The "Babysitter" with Scott's 3 kids!  :-p



Right! She looks so ‘thrilled’ to be with those kids [emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

She should really avoid being photographed with the kids because it only highlights just how young she looks in comparison to leather-face-Scott.


----------



## berrydiva

Your 19 year old girlfriend would not be around my kids.


----------



## mkr

Come on now this is Scott we’re talking about. Sophia is the adult in the room.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> Your 19 year old girlfriend would not be around my kids.


Thank you!


----------



## roses5682

Sofia looks like the kid's older sister


----------



## myown

tweegy said:


> Right! She looks so ‘thrilled’ to be with those kids [emoji23]


she is 19, the oldest is 8, makes only 11 years between them. I wouldn't be thrilled, too. as a 19 year old you dont want to play stepmom


----------



## afsweet

she has zero interest in those kids


----------



## tweegy

myown said:


> she is 19, the oldest is 8, makes only 11 years between them. I wouldn't be thrilled, too. as a 19 year old you dont want to play stepmom



Well it comes with the territory if she’s gonna date a dad...


----------



## myown

tweegy said:


> Well it comes with the territory if she’s gonna date a dad...


of course, you are right. but the parents of my husband came with him, too. and i am not thrilled to be around them


----------



## lanasyogamama

tweegy said:


> Right! She looks so ‘thrilled’ to be with those kids [emoji23]



Can you blame her?! [emoji23]


----------



## Storm702

roses5682 said:


> Sofia looks like the kid's older sister



Yes! Especially since she vaguely resembles Kourtney... gross


----------



## tweegy

myown said:


> of course, you are right. but the parents of my husband came with him, too. and i am not thrilled to be around them


Lmao!!! 



lanasyogamama said:


> Can you blame her?! [emoji23]



Well it’s not like the kids are little tyrants. But I have to wonder what 19yr old wants a baby daddy with 3 kids? Even if she’s not thrilled, least still be Cool and not show your feelings so obviously... Im just looking at the pics and can get that vibe imagine how the kids feel..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

To be fair, Scott looks as annoyed as she does.


----------



## tweegy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> To be fair, Scott looks as annoyed as she does.



That’s true too


----------



## Sasha2012

She flaunts her fashion from coast-to-coast.

And Kourtney Kardashian was bundled up for the chilly weather with a heavy fur coat in New York on Friday evening.

The 38-year-old reality television star looked supremely comfortable stepping out in the city with her daughter Penelope, five, and four-year-old niece North West.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-long-fur-coat-sweats-NYC.html#ixzz562BaNZD2


----------



## bag-princess

Kourtney Kardashian recently sparked plastic surgery rumors when she was spotted with a noticeably perkier booty. As seen in photos taken from her Mexico vacation with boyfriend Younes Bendjima, the 38-year-old reality star's derrière looked rounder than before as she hit the beach in a skimpy thong bikini.


Dr. Vartan Mardirossian — a Florida-based plastic surgeon who did not treat Kourtney but evaluated before-and-after photos — told Radar Online the brunette beauty "might have undergone a Brazilian butt lift OR has had a few treatments of sculptra which is a proprietary formulation of poly-lactic acid used to stimulate collagen."


"Sculpta is designed to work gradually over a series of an average of three treatments, which is what Kourtney has possibly done," she added.



While the star does not appear to have gone under the knife, Dr. Anthony Youn, another specialist who did not treat the Kardashian sister, concluded that "Kourtney's buttocks appear to have enlarged and rounded out" as compared to before.


"I suspect that she may have undergone injections of a filler like Sculptra, which is becoming more and more common," he said. "This temporary enhancement lasts two years or more and can be done without any real downtime. She definitely looks shapely."



As fans know, Kourtney is one of the few in the Keeping Up with the Kardashians clan to have admitted to getting plastic surgery in the past. The eldest of the famous siblings previously copped to getting her chest enhanced when she was just 21 years old.
	

		
			
		

		
	









http://www.celebuzz.com/g/did-kourt...y&utm_medium=NIBND-7429&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## pixiejenna

Yawn what a non story. Her butt looks the same as before. Maybe it looks longer probably due to the thong bottom she has on but it in no way looks rounder.


----------



## lanasyogamama

pixiejenna said:


> Yawn what a non story. Her butt looks the same as before. Maybe it looks longer probably due to the thong bottom she has on but it in no way looks rounder.



Agree.  I thought it was just me.


----------



## arnott

Rounder?!      It looks flatter to me.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Yawn what a non story. Her butt looks the same as before. *Maybe it looks longer probably due to the thong bottom *she has on but it in no way looks rounder.



THIS! 



arnott said:


> Rounder?!    *It looks flatter to me*.



THIS too.   they keep trying to make fetch happen.  we all know it ain't happening.  kourt never has had and never will have any butt!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> THIS too.   they keep trying to make fetch happen.  we all know it ain't happening.  kourt never has had and never will have any butt!



but neither did koko and now she could actually turn a corner and wait for that monstrosity to follow


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> but neither did koko and now she could actually turn a corner and wait for that monstrosity to follow




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

arnott said:


> Rounder?!      It looks flatter to me.



+1


----------



## tweegy

Thank Goodness I thought it was just me with a question mark over my head wondering what butt it is they speak of...


----------



## bag-princess

*Kourtney Kardashian Reveals She Weighs 98 Lbs. — Just 36 More Than 8-Year-Old Son Mason*


*In a deleted scene from Sunday’s episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians, the eldest of the KarJenner siblings is hanging out in sister Khloé Kardashian‘s kitchen. After Kourtney mixes up a salad and talks about going for a run in the heat, Khloé tells friend Simon Gebrelul, “You know she’s 97 lbs.?”

“Guess what? I gained a pound,” Kourtney corrects her. “I’m 98 [lbs].”

She adds, “You know Mason is 62 [lbs.]?”

The pint-sized star, 38, has never shied away from sharing the number on the scale with her fans. After giving birth to her third child with Scott Disick, son Reign, in December 2014, she documented herself getting back into pre-baby shape.

In one Instagram photo posted in April 2015, Kourtney revealed she weighed in at a svelte 116 lbs. — and shut down her haters in the caption.

“I’m 5 feet tall, so everyone relax,” she wrote. “I’m on a workout kick, trying to bring some Monday motivation.” 

The reality star is no stranger to tough workouts, even making time to squeeze in a sweat session on vacation — and sticks to a strict organic diet, meaning sugar is out.

“I always try to avoid sugar — especially refined sugar — for so many reasons,” she shared on her website and app last year. “First, sugar is addictive and I notice that after I eat it, I need it. Sugar doesn’t sustain you when you actually need energy, like for a workout. Also, when I eat sugar, I find that more cellulite appears.”

The mom of three also revealed that she doesn’t drink soda and makes her own salad dressings at home. She’s also careful about what alcohol she drinks, sticking to tequila on the rocks, beer or wine. 

On top of keeping her body in check, Kourtney finds keeping a clean diet is best for her and her kids’ overall health.

“I have always felt fine before when eating dairy and gluten, but I do believe that we have one life to live and I would like to live it feeling my best,” she said in 2016. “I have noticed a great positive change in behavior with my children when we stick to a gluten-free and dairy-free diet.”

“I don’t think everyone needs to eat this way,” she added. “But we had muscle testing done, which showed we all have sensitivities to corn, gluten and dairy.”


https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/we...an-8-year-old-son-mason/ar-BBJlgbn?li=BBnb2gh

*


----------



## pursegrl12

she is only 5 feet tall so 98 lbs doesn't seem that low to me...i think she looks good. she eats right and exercises so she is doing somehting right.


----------



## bag-princess

She does look good and not wasted but I can’t believe that is all she weighs! 100 pounds I would not blink at being 110 but I am 5’8”. She is knee high to a garden gnome![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## myown

she is tiny. and unlike her sisters, she didnt modified her body. a blown up ass must weight a ton!


----------



## afsweet

i thought she'd weigh more than that since she has more muscle tone. she is petite though!


----------



## Swanky

I'd have guessed about 100# based on my own body type and weight.
She's in great shape, she's a cutie imo.


----------



## 12JennyLong

bag-princess said:


> *Kourtney Kardashian Reveals She Weighs 98 Lbs. — Just 36 More Than 8-Year-Old Son Mason*
> 
> 
> *In a deleted scene from Sunday’s episode of Keeping Up with the Kardashians, the eldest of the KarJenner siblings is hanging out in sister Khloé Kardashian‘s kitchen. After Kourtney mixes up a salad and talks about going for a run in the heat, Khloé tells friend Simon Gebrelul, “You know she’s 97 lbs.?”*
> 
> *“Guess what? I gained a pound,” Kourtney corrects her. “I’m 98 [lbs].”*
> 
> *She adds, “You know Mason is 62 [lbs.]?”*
> 
> *The pint-sized star, 38, has never shied away from sharing the number on the scale with her fans. After giving birth to her third child with Scott Disick, son Reign, in December 2014, she documented herself getting back into pre-baby shape.*
> 
> *In one Instagram photo posted in April 2015, Kourtney revealed she weighed in at a svelte 116 lbs. — and shut down her haters in the caption.*
> 
> *“I’m 5 feet tall, so everyone relax,” she wrote. “I’m on a workout kick, trying to bring some Monday motivation.” *
> 
> *The reality star is no stranger to tough workouts, even making time to squeeze in a sweat session on vacation — and sticks to a strict organic diet, meaning sugar is out.*
> 
> *“I always try to avoid sugar — especially refined sugar — for so many reasons,” she shared on her website and app last year. “First, sugar is addictive and I notice that after I eat it, I need it. Sugar doesn’t sustain you when you actually need energy, like for a workout. Also, when I eat sugar, I find that more cellulite appears.”*
> 
> *The mom of three also revealed that she doesn’t drink soda and makes her own salad dressings at home. She’s also careful about what alcohol she drinks, sticking to tequila on the rocks, beer or wine. *
> 
> *On top of keeping her body in check, Kourtney finds keeping a clean diet is best for her and her kids’ overall health.*
> 
> *“I have always felt fine before when eating dairy and gluten, but I do believe that we have one life to live and I would like to live it feeling my best,” she said in 2016. “I have noticed a great positive change in behavior with my children when we stick to a gluten-free and dairy-free diet.”*
> 
> *“I don’t think everyone needs to eat this way,” she added. “But we had muscle testing done, which showed we all have sensitivities to corn, gluten and dairy.”*
> 
> 
> *https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/weightloss/kourtney-kardashian-reveals-she-weighs-98-lbs-—-just-36-more-than-8-year-old-son-mason/ar-BBJlgbn?li=BBnb2gh*



This is really terrible nutrition advice. Its a shame with the audience they have that people will think they should stay away from gluten, dairy and sugar and look like Kourtney. Sugar causes cellulite? Ridiculous!


----------



## pukasonqo

https://www.google.com.au/amp/www.i...-allergies-intolerance-diet-a8080211.html?amp

unless she has coeliac disease her diet advice is BS


----------



## 12JennyLong

pukasonqo said:


> https://www.google.com.au/amp/www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gluten-sensitivity-science-fake-fructan-allergies-intolerance-diet-a8080211.html?amp
> 
> unless she has coeliac disease her diet advice is BS


Absolutely. Unless you have a diagnosed (not self diagnosed) intolerance, there is no health benefit to not eating gluten, diary and sugar. Everything in moderation.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If you’re taking health/dietary advice from a Kardashian or any other celeb  IDK what to tell you.


----------



## LemonDrop

Healthy weight medically for her height is 97 to 123 pounds.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> If you’re taking health/dietary advice from a Kardashian or any other celeb  IDK what to tell you.



I was gonna say that lol


----------



## White Orchid

Without all that perfect lighting, her face tells another story, weight loss or not.


----------



## 12JennyLong

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> If you’re taking health/dietary advice from a Kardashian or any other celeb  IDK what to tell you.



They have a young easily influenced audience. Plenty of girls would be reading it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

My SIL is under 5 feet and weighs 80 something lbs and never stops talking about it, in her sixties!!!


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> My SIL is under 5 feet and weighs 80 something lbs and never stops talking about it, in her sixties!!!


Does it show in her face?  Just curious...


----------



## Bentley1

lanasyogamama said:


> My SIL is under 5 feet and weighs 80 something lbs and never stops talking about it, in her sixties!!!


Does she brag about it or is she complaining? Lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> Does it show in her face?  Just curious...



So, her and BIL are hippies, farmers, so she’s had lots of sun exposure, and only used olive oil for moisturizer, so I would say yes, it shows on her face.  She wore a bikini last summer, and I have to say, her stomach looks awesome.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bentley1 said:


> Does she brag about it or is she complaining? Lol



Bragging [emoji849] lol.


----------



## Bentley1

lanasyogamama said:


> Bragging [emoji849] lol.


Oh no how annoying is that, and at her age you would think she would know better.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's a favorite technique of her little sister Kim.

So Kourtney Kardashian had likely taken advice from her reality star sibling, before taping her breasts for a night out on Saturday.

The mother-of-three revealed just a glimpse of the black gaffer tape as she headed out to celebrate Khloe Kardashian's boyfriend Tristan Thompson's birthday.

For her night out, which followed sister Khloe's baby shower, Kourtney was joined by her boyfriend Younes Bendjima.

Fans speculated that the couple had split after Kourtney briefly unfollowed Younes and briefly shut down her Instagram account, while he switched his to private.  

However, once speculation of their assumed split began to spread like wildfire, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star re-followed her beau on Monday.

Younes then went on to post a quote from his 'fav actor' Denzel Washington on his Instagram story, which read: 'I'm both an introvert and extrovert. I love people but I need to be alone.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...asts-place-going-shirtless.html#ixzz59TRZQJ4A


----------



## V0N1B2

Why would she need to tape her breasts? Don't they just kinda stay right where the surgeon put them?


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> Why would she need to tape her breasts? Don't they just kinda stay right where the surgeon put them?



[emoji23][emoji23]

She only has a teacup full so that tape helps give the illusion of at least another cup full!


----------



## addisonshopper

I haven’t scrolled thru the thread but has khourt recently had work done to her face. It looks off to me. Like her face is longer and her highlighter goes into her lower lash. I thought khort to be the better looking more natural sister.  Hmmm not now she is turning cat womenisque


----------



## Storm702

2008 throwback


----------



## VickyB

Storm702 said:


> View attachment 4013246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 throwback


OMG!!! You have made my day with these old pics - thank you!!!!  They had atrocious taste then and now! These looks would make great costumes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Easter weekend is a time for family.

And Kardashian satellite Scott Disick was seen on Holy Saturday with his two elder children while culminating their holiday in Cabo San Lucas.

The trio were glimpsed on their way to the private airport with 34-year-old Scott's drastically younger girlfriend - Sofia Richie, the 19-year-old daughter of Lionel Richie.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...family-Cabo-San-Lucas-trip.html#ixzz5BNITvvZB


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney has been living it up at Coachella this weekend.

So her ex Scott Disick, 34, and his new girlfriend Sofia Richie, 19, took the reality TV star's kids Mason, Penelope and Reign to a Malibu toy store for the day.

A very youthful looking Sofia showed off her taut tummy in a crop top for the day with her new partner's children.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kourtney-parties-Coachella.html#ixzz5CtHO3xtJ


----------



## mdcx

Wow, Sofia looks like she is his 15 year old daughter. What a weird setup.


----------



## White Orchid

addisonshopper said:


> I haven’t scrolled thru the thread but has khourt recently had work done to her face. It looks off to me. Like her face is longer and her highlighter goes into her lower lash. I thought khort to be the better looking more natural sister.  Hmmm not now she is turning cat womenisque


It’s the weight loss.  Her face was much prettier IMO when she had more fat on her body.  Then she lost quite a bit of weight, her body looked better for it, but her face is now paying the price.  It happens.


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> It’s the weight loss.  Her face was much prettier IMO when she had more fat on her body.  Then she lost quite a bit of weight, her body looked better for it, but her face is now paying the price.  It happens.


Plus she's older..So ...There's that..


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Is Penny holding a real dog? Another poor animal with a shaky future

Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

These people just let everybody they're dating around their kids. I'd be damned.


----------



## lanasyogamama

berrydiva said:


> These people just let everybody they're dating around their kids. I'd be damned.



+10000


----------



## bag-princess

Lawd I would have loved to see her try and have a conversation about that!!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Kourtney Kardashian on Capitol Hill: Reality star teams up with lawmakers to address Congress on cosmetics safety.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney has been living it up at Coachella this weekend.
> 
> So her ex Scott Disick, 34, and his new girlfriend Sofia Richie, 19, took the reality TV star's kids Mason, Penelope and Reign to a Malibu toy store for the day.
> 
> A very youthful looking Sofia showed off her taut tummy in a crop top for the day with her new partner's children.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kourtney-parties-Coachella.html#ixzz5CtHO3xtJ


is the girl in the background a nanny?


----------



## TC1

I can just hear Kourt on Capitol Hill. Like, yeah..we liiiiiiike need to make this stuff safe..mmmhmmm, yeah. like totally


----------



## pukasonqo

TC1 said:


> I can just hear Kourt on Capitol Hill. Like, yeah..we liiiiiiike need to make this stuff safe..mmmhmmm, yeah. like totally



remember that cartoon,daria? one of daria’s little sis’ popular gfs, tiffany, spoke very slooooowly
is that how kougar kourtney speaks?


----------



## mdcx

Kourtney is referred to as 'The Slow One' on Dlisted. She really has that vocal fry thing going on.

Based on what i saw of Scott's parenting on KUWTK I'm sure that is a nanny, he couldn't/wouldn't handle all his kids and his teen gf alone.


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> remember that cartoon,daria? one of daria’s little sis’ popular gfs, tiffany, spoke very slooooowly
> is that how kougar kourtney speaks?


----------



## paisley*

pukasonqo said:


> remember that cartoon,daria? one of daria’s little sis’ popular gfs, tiffany, spoke very slooooowly
> is that how kougar kourtney speaks?




Bahaha yes. Same monotone /non expressive sounding voice too [emoji1305]


----------



## pixiejenna

Lord disick and kourtney 2.0 have broken up. I’m sure Lionel is finally going to get a good night of sleep now that his kid is finally done making horrible life decisions lol.

https://people.com/tv/scott-disick-sofia-richie-break-up/


----------



## tweegy

But but they seemed so in love! Lol


----------



## Jayne1

They got as much pap attention as they could with the relationship and now they're done.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder if Scott and Kourt will reunite.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> I wonder if Scott and Kourt will reunite.




and give up all the attention she gets for having the hot young model following her around???


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I just read they didn’t break up


----------



## myown

Those rumors that *Scott Disick* and *Sofia Richie* broke up were clearly not true as the couple is still spending time together!

The 35-year-old reality star and the 19-year-old model were spotted stepping out for lunch at Nobu restaurant on Monday afternoon (June 4) in Malibu, Calif.

Rumors swirled over the weekend that *Sofia *and *Scott* split after he was spotted with another woman at *Kanye West*‘s listening party last week, but it was confirmed today that the other woman was just a longtime friend of his and nothing happened between them.

*Scott* also took to Instagram story on Monday afternoon to say, “We had no idea we even broke up but thanks for thinking of us.”

-justjared


----------



## tweegy

myown said:


> Those rumors that *Scott Disick* and *Sofia Richie* broke up were clearly not true as the couple is still spending time together!
> 
> The 35-year-old reality star and the 19-year-old model were spotted stepping out for lunch at Nobu restaurant on Monday afternoon (June 4) in Malibu, Calif.
> 
> Rumors swirled over the weekend that *Sofia *and *Scott* split after he was spotted with another woman at *Kanye West*‘s listening party last week, but it was confirmed today that the other woman was just a longtime friend of his and nothing happened between them.
> 
> *Scott* also took to Instagram story on Monday afternoon to say, “We had no idea we even broke up but thanks for thinking of us.”
> 
> -justjared


Lol That article kind of sounds like the person who wrote it is pissed they're still dating.


----------



## mdcx

Are bike shorts back in style? I borrowed this pic of Kourtney from the celeb LV thread:


----------



## mkr

She forgot to photoshop her thigh.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kendall’s CT game is strong! [emoji43]


----------



## berrydiva

mdcx said:


> Are bike shorts back in style? I borrowed this pic of Kourtney from the celeb LV thread:
> 
> View attachment 4091945


Kanye is really trying to make them believe it's a thing.


----------



## RueMonge

lanasyogamama said:


> Kendall’s CT game is strong! [emoji43]


I wish I could unsee that!


----------



## CeeJay

mdcx said:


> Are bike shorts back in style? I borrowed this pic of Kourtney from the celeb LV thread:
> 
> View attachment 4091945


Can someone please explain to me the latest in sunglasses, where they don't cover your eyes?!?!  Out here in LA, trust me .. the sunlight can be blinding, so I just don't get this trend and honestly, I find most that are wearing them?!!? .. well, it's NOT an improvement IMO!


----------



## pixiejenna

lanasyogamama said:


> Kendall’s CT game is strong! [emoji43]


Someone has to do the job while klogore works on her post baby bod in hiding lol.


----------



## tweegy

CeeJay said:


> Can someone please explain to me the latest in sunglasses, where they don't cover your eyes?!?!  Out here in LA, trust me .. the sunlight can be blinding, so I just don't get this trend and honestly, I find most that are wearing them?!!? .. well, it's NOT an improvement IMO!


Correct! Glare is a sumofabish here too! I don't care how 'in' these disasters are I need proper sunnies!! Heck, I wear sunnies up to late in the evening when the sun isn't so bad, I dont need to see the world lol


----------



## CobaltBlu

kendall's pants tho...


----------



## twinkle.tink

Is that Rob? He looks good!


----------



## roses5682

twinkle.tink said:


> Is that Rob? He looks good!



I don't think that's him.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> She forgot to photoshop her thigh.


Yes by Kendull didn't forget to bring the CT!


----------



## White Orchid

mdcx said:


> Are bike shorts back in style? I borrowed this pic of Kourtney from the celeb LV thread:
> 
> View attachment 4091945


As skinny as she now is, and to still have that cellulite...Boy would I be p!ssed lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh most people have cellulite and being skinny doesn’t make you immune to it.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Reign is so cute- but his hair is down to the middle of his back. Get that cutie pie a hair cut!!!!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Is it just me, but is there anyone else that thinks it's inappropriate that Kourtney is having Mason take her bikini pictures? I don't care if she flaunts what she's got, she looks good! I don't think I like the idea of having her young son play photographer. She tends to wear rather revealing bathing suits which again I think is great, just not with Mason taking the pictures. That's messed up to me...


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> Is it just me, but is there anyone else that thinks it's inappropriate that Kourtney is having Mason take her bikini pictures? I don't care if she flaunts what she's got, she looks good! I don't think I like the idea of having her young son play photographer. She tends to wear rather revealing bathing suits which again I think is great, just not with Mason taking the pictures. That's messed up to me...


What's the difference between him seeing her in it vs taking a pic of her in it? 

Plus I think it's protocol when you're an instathot.  Lol


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> What's the difference between him seeing her in it vs taking a pic of her in it?
> 
> Plus I think it's protocol when you're an instathot.  Lol



Protocol[emoji23]


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> What's the difference between him seeing her in it vs taking a pic of her in it?
> 
> Plus I think it's protocol when you're an instathot.  Lol



If you can't see a difference, I don't think I can explain it to you... JK

Seriously, if as a male child my mom wore a bikini that showed a lot of skin- I might be somewhat uncomfortable with it. I do have the choice to look away, go swim, find something to do to distance myself from her display of her assets . However, when I am busy being your professional photographer- there is no escaping you.
If she feels the need to have her photo taken, to post it on social media to the point her boyfriend questions her motives , I personally can appreciate that her son doesn't want the job of personal photograper.

I wonder how people would react if it was a daughter who was Mason's age and her dad was having her take pictures of him in his speedo.

Creepy! I guess to some people that is no big deal. To me, it's inappropriate. It's not the first time she's had Mason take her bikini photo's either. Kourt got her new body and has turned into Kim...


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> If you can't see a difference, I don't think I can explain it to you... JK
> 
> Seriously, if as a male child my mom wore a bikini that showed a lot of skin- I might be somewhat uncomfortable with it. I do have the choice to look away, go swim, find something to do to distance myself from her display of her assets . However, when I am busy being your professional photographer- there is no escaping you.
> If she feels the need to have her photo taken, to post it on social media to the point her boyfriend questions her motives , I personally can appreciate that her son doesn't want the job of personal photograper.
> 
> I wonder how people would react if it was a daughter who was Mason's age and her dad was having her take pictures of him in his speedo.
> 
> Creepy! I guess to some people that is no big deal. To me, it's inappropriate. It's not the first time she's had Mason take her bikini photo's either. Kourt got her new body and has turned into Kim...


I'm not as bothered by bodies as Americans seem to be and grew up with seeing breast as not that big a deal.   For example, I've never seen women cover themselves or move to another room to breastfeed....if a male family member was in the room, whatever. So, I'm not sure I fully understand the difference in her wearing a skimpy bikini in front of him and having him take a pic of her in a skimpy bikini.

I will say she has too much money to use her son as her professional photog....so I agree there....but like i said it's instathot protocol.


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> I'm not as bothered by bodies as Americans seem to be and grew up with seeing breast as not that big a deal.   For example, I've never seen women cover themselves or move to another room to breastfeed....if a male family member was in the room, whatever. So, I'm not sure I fully understand the difference in her wearing a skimpy bikini in front of him and having him take a pic of her in a skimpy bikini.
> 
> I will say she has too much money to use her son as her professional photog....so I agree there....but like i said it's instathot protocol.



I am American. I saw my parents without clothes on- in the bathroom, in their bedroom changing clothes. My mom didn't breastfeed so that i don't know. For that generation I think she would have been very private around others, not so much at home. I breastfed my kids, which included our twins. My kids saw that and have seen me. My husband is much more private and would never be as "free" as I am at home. That's my point, you are talking about at home. You can see by my description, things were not made to make you feel bad about the human body.
I don't think you do understand the difference between seeing her in a bikini or a child taking pictures of his mom in a bikini. That's ok, but I don't know how to "make" you understand nor do I really believe if I gave a dozen reasons why that's not ok- you still wouldn't understand. That's ok. You don't have to agree with me or understand the difference as I see it 
I do agree American's are not as comfortable with nudity in public. I don't think it would be the end of the world if Mason saw more of Kourtney in their home. Why oh why would she think having her son photograph not just her breasts but her a$$ and think that was appropriate??? I am thinking I have several son's and not one of them would I ask to photograph me in a skimpy bikini and not one of them would want to. Did they see me around the house in less, yes some of the time. But we didn't do any bikini photo shoots  Yes I did wear bikinis, nope i never once asked one of my son's to take my picture while wearing my bikini that covered me more than Kourt's cover her.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> What's the difference between him seeing her in it vs taking a pic of her in it?
> 
> Plus I think it's protocol when you're an instathot.  Lol


not sure what photos we are talking about. but since its about Kardashian:
its one thing to see your parents in swimsuits. 
its another thing making pictures of them posing somewhat sexy


----------



## mdcx

Are we talking about this pic that her boyfriend objected to her posting on Instagram? I hope her kid didn't take this because it's a fairly sexualised image. Normal everyday nudity when getting dressed etc is something else IMO.

NSFW image:


----------



## mkr

Kourtney is the most normal of the bunch but that doesn’t mean she’s normal.


----------



## MidAtlantic

They're the Kardashians, and all of them (except Rob) are a walking T&A billboard most of the time.  So, it's what's normal for all the kids in that family.  So, whatever; the display itself doesn't really bother me.  What I think is inappropriate is any form of suggestive or purposefully "sexy" posing when a kid is the photographer.  That creates a superduper weird dynamic between parent and child IMO.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I have a 12 yo daughter.  I’ll take a pic in my bikini with her, but personally I wouldn’t have her take a pic of me alone to post online. But I’m working really hard to de-emphasize the importance of the value of social media validation. 

I guess that’s Kourt’s job tho.


----------



## knasarae

I think the people who have issue with Mason being the photographer (and anyone feel free to correct me if I'm misinterpreting) is all about intent.

Seeing your parents naked, half-naked, skimpy clothes, breastfeeding, etc around the house or in other "family" settings is considered a normal thing.
However, your parent having you take a pic in which the intent is for them to be desirable and seen in a sexual way... they feel that Kourtney is sexualizing a situation that her son is too young to be exposed to or be involved in.

Not trying to sway anyone either way, just saying I understand the argument.


----------



## berrydiva

But how else will the instathot mom's get their pics taken if not for the kid? 

I think trying to apply the world in which one lives to the weirdness that is social networking thotting is a pointless head-scratching exercise.


----------



## mkr

What happened to the photographers who used to do their shoots?  Or was it always the kids?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> What happened to the photographers who used to do their shoots?  Or was it always the kids?


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> But how else will the instathot mom's get their pics taken if not for the kid?
> 
> I think trying to apply the world in which one lives to the weirdness that is social networking thotting is a pointless head-scratching exercise.



Good point.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


>



Wow [emoji23]

Kim with her real azz.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Wow [emoji23]
> 
> Kim with her real azz.


That wasn't even real.  She already had it done here.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> That wasn't even real.  She already had it done here.



It’s pretty small. Or was this like the sample and if you like it you get the XXL?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> It’s pretty small. Or was this like the sample and if you like it you get the XXL?


 she must have got a punch card....buy 10 and the next one is free


----------



## meluvs2shop

she should have stopped at this point with whatever she was doing to “plump” it.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Larsa Pippen kourtney's new bff  recent pics. I was beyond shocked to see how she really ****ed her face up!! She makes Khloe's face seem pretty normal....


----------



## bag-princess

Viva La Fashion said:


> Larsa Pippen kourtney's new bff  recent pics. I was beyond shocked to see how she really ****ed her face up!! She makes Khloe's face seem pretty normal....




larsa looks like she left home in her underwear!!   and she couldn't step off the curb without holding on to kourt!   lawd they is so special!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Larsa looks a damn mess!  see this is what happens when you're trying to Keep up with the Kardashians.


----------



## DiorT

Larsa looks manly.


----------



## mkr

I see Kourtney is wearing the plastic elf shoes now too.


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> I see Kourtney is wearing the plastic elf shoes now too.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Kourt is a hot mess! What is she wearing???!!! Now that her 24 year old boy toy is gone, she's already out looking for the next one. If she didn't want to be with Scott, why is she now leading a life that is so skanky? I don't get it???

They both should be embarrassed going out in public looking like that


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> Kourt is a hot mess! What is she wearing???!!! Now that her 24 year old boy toy is gone, she's already out looking for the next one. If she didn't want to be with Scott, why is she now leading a life that is so skanky? I don't get it???
> 
> They both should be embarrassed going out in public looking like that


Her outfit means she's already out looking for the next one? lol How exactly did you make that correlation?


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Her outfit means she's already out looking for the next one? lol How exactly did you make that correlation?




View attachment 4159572


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> Her outfit means she's already out looking for the next one? lol How exactly did you make that correlation?



I never said her outfit had anything to do with her looking for her next boy toy. I said she looked like a hot mess and I didn't get what she is wearing. I didn't say anything with regard to how she was dressed had anything to do with her being on the prowl. That's your assumption and it incorrect.


----------



## bag-princess

Younes Bendjima ain’t having it! [emoji1] they sure do know how to pick ‘em!! 




https://www.bet.com/celebrities/new...wood__FBPAGE__Link_1719056754&linkId=55432344


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> I never said her outfit had anything to do with her looking for her next boy toy. I said she looked like a hot mess and I didn't get what she is wearing. I didn't say anything with regard to how she was dressed had anything to do with her being on the prowl. That's your assumption and it incorrect.


Ok so what in that picture made you believe she's looking for her "next one"? I'm genuinely curious


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Whether she's looking for her next boy toy or not, wearing a bra that shows your nipples under a see through tank is not a classy look. Not an outfit that you'd wear when looking for a book deal or a seat on a board of directors. Or a real man.


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> Ok so what in that picture made you believe she's looking for her "next one"? I'm genuinely curious


Idk seeing the 2 of them out together- maybe at a club. Her friends outfit is more suggestive of trying to attract attention. Like I said, Kourt looks like a hot mess. It is not an outfit that brings to mind that being dressed like that would get her a man. It's fug. I guess seeing two women out n about  means neither one is ever looking for a man????   I hope that satisfies your curiosity.


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> Idk seeing the 2 of them out together- maybe at a club. Her friends outfit is more suggestive of trying to attract attention. Like I said, Kourt looks like a hot mess. It is not an outfit that brings to mind that being dressed like that would get her a man. It's fug. I guess seeing two women out n about  means neither one is ever looking for a man????   I hope that satisfies your curiosity.


Believe Kourtney and Larsa went to a restaurant in that pic...looked like Madeo. They're also in LA, their "dress" seem normal for those type spots in LA/Miami. I don't assume seeing a group of women out together means they're looking for a man but then again, I don't hold the belief that seeking a man is all women think about...so it's never the place my thought would gravitate hence my curiosity.

It's interesting that folks are making suggestions that Kourtney is out looking for a guy as if she's been with lots of dudes.  She's been public with Scott and Yones. The other sisters been around but Kourtney's been the one who's love life hasn't been splashed all over.


----------



## bag-princess

She hasn’t had any love life to splash anywhere.


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> Believe Kourtney and Larsa went to a restaurant in that pic...looked like Madeo. They're also in LA, their "dress" seem normal for those type spots in LA/Miami. I don't assume seeing a group of women out together means they're looking for a man but then again, I don't hold the belief that seeking a man is all women think about...so it's never the place my thought would gravitate hence my curiosity.
> 
> It's interesting that folks are making suggestions that Kourtney is out looking for a guy as if she's been with lots of dudes.  She's been public with Scott and Yones. The other sisters been around but Kourtney's been the one who's love life hasn't been splashed all over.



I have never been to LAMiami. So I don't know the restaurant's there, nor would I know that what look like PJ bottom's to me is "normal" dress for dining out.  Idk what to even say to you???? Are you saying that I assume that every woman who isn't out alone is looking for a man? Are you saying that seeking a man is all women think about is what I think? Assuming all of that about me is what made you curious? I guess that's why curiosity killed the cat! I think you assume plenty...

Give me a break, None of the Kardasian's does single for long! I seem to recall Kourt and Justin Bieber...


----------



## peppermintpatty

I dislike it when people assume all or nothing positions. That's not how I see people. I don't think people are all one way or all the other way . The people that want to say,  I would never think such and such a way. Well I tend to live in a grey area. I don't like to assume everyone or no one thinks or does things only one way. Typically in my opinion people are much more complex. I also find one person making such broad assumptions off of one sentence is reckless.


----------



## bisousx

peppermintpatty said:


> I have never been to LAMiami. So I don't know the restaurant's there, nor would I know that what look like PJ bottom's to me is "normal" dress for dining out.  Idk what to even say to you???? Are you saying that I assume that every woman who isn't out alone is looking for a man? Are you saying that seeking a man is all women think about is what I think? Assuming all of that about me is what made you curious? I guess that's why curiosity killed the cat! I think you assume plenty...
> 
> Give me a break, None of the Kardasian's does single for long! I seem to recall Kourt and Justin Bieber...



I think she’s just curious what makes a difference between a “girl’s night out” kinda outfit and “I’m on the prowl” type outfit, if there is a difference and how can one tell.

I agree that there are women who dress like they do in LA and Miami when out for dinner, both single and happily married.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Night life in LA is everything from casual to extra. I love the extra looks, I love to see all of it, even the over the top. When my friends and I used to go out, catching a guy was not the goal or even an interest. Just being out and enjoying, the vibe of night life.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kourtney's outfit is definitely NOT the norm for hip restaurants in LA. Never saw that in Miami either.


----------



## bisousx

Vanilla Bean said:


> Kourtney's outfit is definitely NOT the norm for hip restaurants in LA. Never saw that in Miami either.



Not for the majority, but I see women dressing skimpy like that all the time. There’s always one or two at the trendy places.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Not the norm or not the majority - we're saying the same thing.


----------



## bag-princess

Report: Kourtney Kardashian Is Dating A Very Young ‘Grown-Ish’ Star

[emoji15][emoji15]

https://www.bet.com/celebrities/new...wood__FBPAGE__Link_1780283835&linkId=57042302


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Report: Kourtney Kardashian Is Dating A Very Young ‘Grown-Ish’ Star
> 
> [emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> https://www.bet.com/celebrities/new...wood__FBPAGE__Link_1780283835&linkId=57042302


Already. That was fast.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I never got the impression that she was serious with her last beau so why not date? Besides, I wouldn't read that much into "dating."


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> Kourtney's outfit is definitely NOT the norm for hip restaurants in LA. Never saw that in Miami either.


Do you go to South Beach?


----------



## berrydiva

I can't imagine what they discuss with a 19 year age difference....Kourtney needs to date a bit so she can become a bit less uptight.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Twenty-six was bad enough, but he was at least a young man. A twenty year old, following in Scott's footsteps I guess...


----------



## pukasonqo

kougar kourtney is back...again
if skott was dating a 19 yo then is now her turn


----------



## JessicaAlice

She has to be just having fun with this guy and not a relationship. I'm dating these days and recently met a guy 4 yrs younger than me (I'm 37) and he was immature. I can't even imagine dating a 20 yr old!


----------



## Jayne1

Well, Kourt has never been much of a conversationalist, so I guess it doesn't matter if the guy has nothing in common with her.  She has nothing to say either.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

JessicaAlice said:


> She has to be just having fun with this guy and not a relationship. I'm dating these days and recently met a guy 4 yrs younger than me (I'm 37) and he was immature. I can't even imagine dating a 20 yr old!



I am 24 and can’t imagine dating a 20 year old!


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Well, Kourt has never been much of a conversationalist, so I guess it doesn't matter if the guy has nothing in common with her.  She has nothing to say either.



 Exactly and that’s why she dates these children!  An older man with life experience she would never be able to relate to in conversations. She wouldn’t be able to keep up with him and his educated friends with similar lifestyles.


----------



## mkr

I don’t know if she’s dating young guys. She’s having fun and hooking up maybe. She’s letting loose and becoming Scott. Go Kourtney.


----------



## bag-princess

Becoming Scott........ is a good thing???[emoji15][emoji30][emoji1][emoji1] dating is the narrative that she made sure - well Kris I should say - was printed when she wanted it known that she and Younes were no longer an item.


----------



## pixiejenna

She doesn’t really have any other options no man of value would want to be with her or deal with her family. That pretty much leaves her with young and dumb guys.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> She doesn’t really have any other options no man of value would want to be with her or deal with her family. That pretty much leaves her with young and dumb guys.



Exactly!! Like I said she wouldn’t be able to hold a conversation with an older man with good sense and experience!


----------



## Jayne1

I think to earn her paycheque, she has to appear in public.

What can she do to get some attention?  Appear with her kids?  They're not the best option; they're not very compelling.  So she appears with young supposedly hot guy s and goes to dinner. Photo taken.  Time to go home.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I think to earn her paycheque, she has to appear in public.
> 
> What can she do to get some attention?  Appear with her kids?  They're not the best option; they're not very compelling.  *So she appears with young supposedly hot guy s and goes to dinner. Photo taken.  Time to go home*.



you hit the nail on the head.

if she had an ounce of good common sense she would put all of her into doing something with interior design which she seems to be quite good at.   i remember a while back someone in her home taking photo's to go in a book or something - a collaboration of some kind i think.   that is a very big $$ business and she could do quite well with it and create something she could be proud to look back on. but instead she wants to be seen all over the world -  in and out of places with these young guys trailing behind her.


----------



## Theren

Why does it look like Kourtney has six toes?


----------



## BPC

Is this the only modeling gig Kendall can get these days? At home with her sisters??


----------



## buzzytoes

Aren’t they too old to be doing this dumb stuff yet??? I can’t believe they have no inkling of how stupid they look.


----------



## mkr

Dang Kourtney looks good.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> Dang Kourtney looks good.



sorry to be a debbie downer, but what else has she got going than looking after herself?


----------



## mkr

Well she’s the oldest and she looks better than the youngest.  Just an observation.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> Well she’s the oldest and she looks better than the youngest.  Just an observation.



she was clever enough to have subtle “adjustments”, and you are right, she does look better than her sisters


----------



## White Orchid

That’s the only thing I noticed too - that she has the best body.  Oh, and I like her bra, lol.  Now why Khloe has Spanx under such an outfit is beyond me.  Is it meant to scream sexy???


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> That’s the only thing I noticed too - that she has the best body.  Oh, and I like her bra, lol.  *Now why Khloe has Spanx under such an outfit is beyond me.  Is it meant to scream sexy???*



I didn't even notice!


----------



## Grande Latte

I've always thought she's the least pretty/ sexy of all the K girls. But realistically, she's the most natural looking one, and with so many kids in tow, I think she's just looking out for herself, trying to catch a breath and party a little. Don't see her settling/ marrying anyone soon either. And that's normal behavior too.


----------



## VickyB

BPC said:


> Is this the only modeling gig Kendall can get these days? At home with her sisters??




I can't believe how many lbs the photoshop guy sliced off of Koko
He must have pulled an all nighter.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> That’s the only thing I noticed too - that she has the best body.  Oh, and I like her bra, lol.  Now why Khloe has Spanx under such an outfit is beyond me.  Is it meant to scream sexy???


After pulling an all nighter slicing 30 pounds off Koko, the photoshop guy was too tired to brush out the Spanx from the photo.


----------



## arnott

Kourtney has great legs.    How is it that Kim is taller but always looks like she has short stumpy legs?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Kourtney has great legs.    How is it that Kim is taller but always looks like she has short stumpy legs?



Because Kim  has had so much PS first lipo to make her thicker legs thinner, then whatever the hell she did to her butt and hips to make them bigger. She looks like a character because of the PS her proportions are comical it reminds me Jessica rabbit but shrunken. I think that she naturally thicker than kourt who’s naturally more slender. She would probably look normal if she never did all the PS and just took care of herself.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Kourtney has great legs.    How is it that Kim is taller but always looks like she has short stumpy legs?


Kim is taller than Kourtney? Kourtney must have longer legs than I realized because I always thought she was taller. Lol


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> Kim is taller than Kourtney? Kourtney must have longer legs than I realized because I always thought she was taller. Lol



I think Kim is  couple inches taller at 5'2"?


----------



## Encore Hermes

I saw both of them irl. Kim says she is 5’3 but I believe she is closer to 5’1. Kourtney is under 5’ and very small boned.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't see why Kourt shouldn't be fooling around with twenty-something boys. She's single and if she likes it, good for her. Get it while you can!!! [emoji23]


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think they hire the younger guys for photo ops and filming (and they sign NDAs) so there is something to print about her. Everyone in that family needs a plotline. “Going to the market with mason” isn’t interesting and won’t be posted and talked about like “going to the jewelry store with a young hot guy”


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Encore Hermes said:


> I think they hire the younger guys for photo ops and filming (and they sign NDAs) so there is something to print about her. Everyone in that family needs a plotline. “Going to the market with mason” isn’t interesting and won’t be posted and talked about like “going to the jewelry store with a young hot guy”




It's well known that they pay the paps off to follow them, and that they have a pay-off deal with media owned by R. Murdoch companies to get their various family members in press and magazine articles- shoot, Kris has been photographed organizing some of these deals with the 'go-through' people that are used to cover this up!

It's safe to assume anybody associating with them at this point is a business deal, nothing more. My cousin works in the entertainment industry and has said time and again (as well as several other people who are in the public eye) that their motto is 'if we can't use you, you are of no use.'


----------



## bag-princess

First Goop - now Poosh!



*Kourtney Kardashian bares all to announce launch of lifestyle site ‘Poosh’

So what exactly is Poosh? It's a content-first modern lifestyle website that covers everything from wellness, travel and beauty to fashion and career advice (even including recipes for her avocado smoothie).The brand name is a nickname Kourtney uses to call her six-year-old daughter, Penelope.*


Kourtney Kardashian announced the launch of her new e-commerce and lifestyle website in a very revealing way.

The reality star and mother of three went on Instagram on Tuesday to share an image of herself topless, in what appears to be a chic living room, while holding an electronic tablet and wearing nothing but her underwear.

“We’re live. #pooshtheboundaries,” Kardashian captioned the racy photo.


While the 39-year-old “Keeping Up with the Kardashians” mainstay’s latest project seems eerily similar to Gwyneth Paltrow’s health and wellness venture, the Goop-esque blog says it believes* “life isn’t black or white, it’s not this extreme or that extreme, so why should a healthy lifestyle be so rigid?”  (*this is too funny coming from Kourtney!! *)*

The mission statement continues: “The ‘all or nothing’ approach is antiquated. The very essence of healthy living is moderation. Healthy living is a mindset, and Poosh explores how the modern woman is able to achieve just this.”

The site drives home the point adding, “We’re not about preaching or judging, we’re about exploring and conversing. This isn’t a monologue, it’s a dialogue.”

Furthermore, in a note from Kardashian located on the site, she writes “I decided to launch Poosh because I felt that there was something missing in the healthy lifestyle space. Healthy living gets a bad rap; it’s as though if you care about what you put in – or on – your body, then you’re not sexy or cool. But this just isn’t true, and Poosh is here to prove just that.”

The note further reads, “People are constantly asking me how I do it all, from being a single mom to working full-time to still maintaining a social life. I get endless questions about food, kids, beauty, and fashion, so I decided to create Poosh, a curated experience and a destination for modern living.”

The website says it covers health and wellness, life and style, home and entertaining and includes blog posts and recipes. Meanwhile, some of the blogs titled "How to Look Good Naked," "Must-Haves for a Relaxing Night In" and "Cool Books for Your Coffee Table" have already been published to the domain.


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kourtney-kardashian-launches-poosh-exactly-172205831.html


----------



## mkr

Can’t wait...[emoji849]


----------



## redney

Poosh? Sounds like...um giving birth or a bowel movement (sorry)


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Can’t wait...[emoji849]




[emoji1] i am waiting with bated breath to see what kind of career advice she will have to give someone! The one Kim said was lazy with no ambition to do anything and didn’t work as hard as the other sisters! Alrighty! 

She should stick to interior decor - like she claimed she was doing one season! working with some designers to have her own line of products that was going to be released.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't get why they don't do things that they're actually passionate about into their projects. Kourtney is into natural foods and living as naturally as possible - why not focus your project around products that embody your passion. It's so weird. Kim could've had her own makeup line at the height of her popularity but they constantly chase fast money. Kylie seems to be the only one that has figured out to make what she likes, her "career" (for lack of a better word). At this point, Kylie doesn't need the show, they need her on it.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I don't get why they don't do things that they're actually passionate about into their projects. Kourtney is into natural foods and living as naturally as possible - why not focus your project around products that embody your passion. It's so weird. Kim could've had her own makeup line at the height of her popularity but they constantly chase fast money. Kylie seems to be the only one that has figured out to make what she likes, her "career" (for lack of a better word). At this point, Kylie doesn't need the show, they need her on it.



that is why i thought that kourt would get into home decor products - something she seems to be good at.  and yes natural food and healthy living would be a no-brainer to anyone but her it seems!  i guess they are more interested in the fast money and don't really want careers - they want jobs that are going to pay big $$$ and when that is done it's time to move on to the next big one.  having a real company they had to run would take too much work and brain cells.  like with kim - a makeup line would have been perfect but she was too busy doing other stuff.   look at how well kylie is doing with it!


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I don't get why they don't do things that they're actually passionate about into their projects. Kourtney is into natural foods and living as naturally as possible - why not focus your project around products that embody your passion. It's so weird. Kim could've had her own makeup line at the height of her popularity but they constantly chase fast money. Kylie seems to be the only one that has figured out to make what she likes, her "career" (for lack of a better word). At this point, Kylie doesn't need the show, they need her on it.



To be fair, Kim did embody her passion but her passion was attention.


----------



## berrydiva

I like watching these celeb/vogue beauty secret series. Kourtney had one today....I just don't get why she didn't focus on creating a skincare line. She's so dry and boring. She took forever to do what can be done in 5 mins.  I liked her makeup routine though...very natural looking.



Now to delete this mess out my YT history so my recommendations aren't messed up.


----------



## redney

Kourt doesn't care about doing anything. This has PMK all over it. PMK isn't going to let one of her Ka$h Kows lay low for long.


----------



## arnott

redney said:


> Poosh? Sounds like...um giving birth or a *bowel movement (sorry)*



That's what I was thinking!     It sounds like "sploosh" when something drops into the toilet!           You're welcome!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just a Kardashian rip-off of Goop - as if that isn't insufferable enough.


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^ pretty much


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I like watching these celeb/vogue beauty secret series. Kourtney had one today....I just don't get why she didn't focus on creating a skincare line.* She's so dry and boring. *She took forever to do what can be done in 5 mins.  I liked her makeup routine though...very natural looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to delete this mess out my YT history so my recommendations aren't messed up.




 
omg - she really is!!  and when in the good hell has she ever been a makeup guru?? nobody is following her for makeup advice.  sorry girls - kylie had the good sense to beat you all to it and ya'll are looking to drag on her coattails!  they are trying to jump on the train now and catch up! 




redney said:


> Kourt doesn't care about doing anything. This has PMK all over it. PMK isn't going to let one of her Ka$h Kows lay low for long.



exactly!!!  i loved when kim told her the same thing and called her lazy!!   it is just so funny to me when she goes off on one of them about something - she doesn't really yell she just says what she has to say in the worst way and that is that.  



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just a Kardashian rip-off of Goop - as if that isn't insufferable enough.



that's all it is.  once again they see someone else with a good idea and decide they are going to grab it too.  can't wait to see what exactly kourt will be able to do with hers!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> omg - she really is!!  and when in the good hell has she ever been a makeup guru?? nobody is following her for makeup advice.  sorry girls - kylie had the good sense to beat you all to it and ya'll are looking to drag on her coattails!  they are trying to jump on the train now and catch up!


The series just has different celebs sharing their makeup routines, most are not makeup gurus. Vogue invites them to do the video. That's why it's been good. I'm sick if these makeup gurus on YT with their overly contoured faces.


----------



## limom

She is the only one in that coven who still looks like herself and a human.
Whatever work, she had done, she looks good for 40, imo.


----------



## tulipfield

Does anyone here watch the show?  When I see Mason these days, his voice and his mannerisms are >exactly< like Scott’s.  If Kourtney and Scott don’t end up together she’s still gonna have his mini-me around for as long as Mason’s at home!


----------



## bag-princess

tulipfield said:


> Does anyone here watch the show?  When I see Mason these days, his voice and his mannerisms are >exactly< like Scott’s.  If Kourtney and Scott don’t end up together she’s still gonna have his mini-me around for as long as Mason’s at home!




ITA he really is his mini-me! He kills me wearing that gold chain all the time! [emoji1]


----------



## tulipfield

bag-princess said:


> ITA he really is his mini-me! He kills me wearing that gold chain all the time! [emoji1]



He’s really grown on me I gotta say.  XD


----------



## mcb100

bag-princess said:


> First Goop - now Poosh!
> 
> 
> 
> *Kourtney Kardashian bares all to announce launch of lifestyle site ‘Poosh’
> 
> So what exactly is Poosh? It's a content-first modern lifestyle website that covers everything from wellness, travel and beauty to fashion and career advice (even including recipes for her avocado smoothie).The brand name is a nickname Kourtney uses to call her six-year-old daughter, Penelope.*
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian announced the launch of her new e-commerce and lifestyle website in a very revealing way.
> 
> The reality star and mother of three went on Instagram on Tuesday to share an image of herself topless, in what appears to be a chic living room, while holding an electronic tablet and wearing nothing but her underwear.
> 
> “We’re live. #pooshtheboundaries,” Kardashian captioned the racy photo.
> 
> 
> While the 39-year-old “Keeping Up with the Kardashians” mainstay’s latest project seems eerily similar to Gwyneth Paltrow’s health and wellness venture, the Goop-esque blog says it believes* “life isn’t black or white, it’s not this extreme or that extreme, so why should a healthy lifestyle be so rigid?”  (*this is too funny coming from Kourtney!! *)*
> 
> The mission statement continues: “The ‘all or nothing’ approach is antiquated. The very essence of healthy living is moderation. Healthy living is a mindset, and Poosh explores how the modern woman is able to achieve just this.”
> 
> The site drives home the point adding, “We’re not about preaching or judging, we’re about exploring and conversing. This isn’t a monologue, it’s a dialogue.”
> 
> Furthermore, in a note from Kardashian located on the site, she writes “I decided to launch Poosh because I felt that there was something missing in the healthy lifestyle space. Healthy living gets a bad rap; it’s as though if you care about what you put in – or on – your body, then you’re not sexy or cool. But this just isn’t true, and Poosh is here to prove just that.”
> 
> The note further reads, “People are constantly asking me how I do it all, from being a single mom to working full-time to still maintaining a social life. I get endless questions about food, kids, beauty, and fashion, so I decided to create Poosh, a curated experience and a destination for modern living.”
> 
> The website says it covers health and wellness, life and style, home and entertaining and includes blog posts and recipes. Meanwhile, some of the blogs titled "How to Look Good Naked," "Must-Haves for a Relaxing Night In" and "Cool Books for Your Coffee Table" have already been published to the domain.
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kourtney-kardashian-launches-poosh-exactly-172205831.html



I actually really like Kourtney. I like her best out of all of the Kardashians but I wish that they would be more honest. The article makes her seem like a non celebrity single mom who works an everyday job and manages to get it all done. The reality of the situation is that she probably is a very good mom but she also has the help of a nanny, a cook, a housekeeper, various other hired help, and she doesn't have the financial pressures that most moms have to deal with. Her "working a full time job" mostly consists of being filmed for TV. 

I am more than happy for Kourt, the only thing is that articles like these make her seem like an everyday single mom who works a FT job and then comes home and takes care of all these kids by herself. I think that she is great (and it is still hard work whether you are a celebrity mom or a regular mom) I just wish she would be a little bit more honest. Being honest about all the help that you have does not automatically mean that people will like you less.


----------



## limom

Agreed that she is the most likable of the bunch, however what can she possibly contribute that is new or even remotely marketable? 
Career advice? Girl bye, not everyone has a sister willing to be in a pathetic porno to advance the family’s bottom line. 
Also, the mommies blog area is super crowded.
She is way too late, imo.


----------



## bag-princess

*'Teach your sons:' Kourtney Kardashian talks Menstrual Hygiene Day in bikini pic*


Kourtney Kardashian is here to remind you that Tuesday is Menstrual Hygiene Day.

The annual day aims to raise global awareness and break the silence around menstrual hygiene, and Kardashian, a mother of three, wanted to do her part.

The reality star took to Instagram posting a snapshot of herself and girlfriend Stephanie Shepherd lying on their stomachs on the beach in booty-revealing swimsuits. 

*"Is my tampon string showing?” @steph_shep whispered to me," she wrote. "The source of life shouldn’t be embarrassing or hard to talk about."*

Kardashian, 40, added that period knowledge isn't something that mothers and daughters should keep to themselves.

"Mother’s, teach your sons too," she added. "Join me and Steph in the conversation on poosh.com, and Happy Menstrual Hygiene Day."

https://www.yahoo.com/news/apos-teach-sons-apos-kourtney-192901876.html


----------



## Encore Hermes

Not clicking on link in case there is a pic of kourtney looking to see if Steph’s tampon string is showing.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Not clicking on link in case there is a pic of kourtney looking to see if Steph’s tampon string is showing.
> View attachment 4446377






That gif kills me!!  There is no pic of that but they do have both butts facing the camera in all their glory! (Or so they obviously think!)


----------



## mkr

If you are not embarrassed because your tampon string is showing I'm throwing shade.


----------



## Cocoabean

I think we should all have Menstrual Hygiene Days Off. From work. From school. From housework.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Cocoabean said:


> I think we should all have Menstrual Hygiene Days Off. From work. From school. From housework.



There's a country (I think it was Jamaica?) that was planning to put a bill through asking for just that. I haven't heard anything more on it though.


----------



## Sterntalerli

BagsNBaguettes said:


> There's a country (I think it was Jamaica?) that was planning to put a bill through asking for just that. I haven't heard anything more on it though.


I heard the same thing about Italy


----------



## bag-princess

Anybody bought any clothes from Scott’s new Talentless clothing line??


https://talentless.co/


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-princess said:


> Anybody bought any clothes from Scott’s new Talentless clothing line??
> 
> 
> https://talentless.co/




I've never seen a more apropos name for a venture in my life.....


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I've never seen a more apropos name for a venture in my life.....




  he said that he named it this because that is what everyone says about him.  and that he is going to prove everyone wrong.  he claims he got no money or help from kris and family - BUT if he wanted to he could have used his family connections and money (of which they have a lot of both!) but he wanted to do things on his own. can't wait to see how this goes.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> he said that he named it this because that is what everyone says about him.  and that he is going to prove everyone wrong.  he claims he got no money or help from kris and family - BUT if he wanted to he could have used his family connections and money (of which they have a lot of both!) but he wanted to do things on his own. can't wait to see how this goes.


Probably about as well as Rob's socks.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Probably about as well as Rob's socks.





maybe he can get rob to collaborate with him!  his $$$ clothes and rob's $$$ socks!


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> maybe he can get rob to collaborate with him!  his $$$ clothes and rob's $$$ socks!


He won't get anywhere w/o PMK's help!


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> He won't get anywhere w/o PMK's help!




And of course she’s got her hands in it! Everyone knows his family isn’t as wealthy as he likes to pretend they are.


----------



## bag-princess

lawd these people!!   and why is her assistant going through her wallet anyway???


*KUWTK: Kourtney Kardashian Fears Someone Is Stealing from Her After Money Goes Missing*



KUWTK: Kourtney Kardashian Fears Someone Is Stealing from Her After Money Goes Missing

Kourtney Kardashian might be in the market for a new safe.

In a sneak peek from Sunday’s upcoming _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_, Kourtney becomes worried when her assistant alerts her to missing cash in her wallet.

“So, we discovered that there was cash missing from your wallet,” Kourtney’s assistant Megan informs her. “So I don’t know if you spent it out the other night?”

But according to Kourtney, while she had “hundreds” in her wallet, she only spent $20 at the valet.

“There’s no hundreds there right now,” Megan tells Kourtney.

When Khloé Kardashian suggests that perhaps the money fell out of her sister’s bag, Kourtney, 40, immediately shoots down the idea.

“It was definitely there,” Kourtney says. “You know when you just know? Like, I know for a fact.”

To make matters worse, Kourtney says this isn’t the first time something in her home has gone missing.

“The fact that money is missing from my wallet definitely doesn’t feel like a coincidence,” she says in a confessional. “We had an iPad missing in the house, too.”

The Poosh creator begins to get suspicious that someone on her team could be stealing from her.

“You know, I have people in and out of my house all day. People that I trust,” she says. “Something just isn’t right.”


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kuwtk-kourtney-kardashian-fears-someone-151928506.html


----------



## mcb100

I'm actually surprised that she carries larger amounts of money around in cash, unless she was planning on going on a trip where she knows that they don't accept cards. Most people that I know feel safer carrying only plastic around, myself included, even if you just use your debit card most of the time. I know that there are obviously identity theft risks with cards, but still, it's just kind of odd. I mean, she knows, as she just stated, that she has housekeepers and staff and people coming in and out of her house all day long, so why keep your purse out with wads of hundred dollar bills in there? Regardless, I hope that maybe it did just happen to fall out and that nobody took it because it's got to be an awful feeling to not feel safe in your own home, and not be able to trust your staff.


----------



## mdcx

All I can think when I read a story about Kourtney is how...slowly....she....talks......


----------



## TC1

mdcx said:


> All I can think when I read a story about Kourtney is how...slowly....she....talks......


I think I read that article at half speed as I imagine that's how long it would take her to spit out the story


----------



## Encore Hermes

Stealing money from wallet? Pretty boring storyline for the show. how about her son flipping off the paps in Armenia.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I think I read that article at half speed as I imagine that's how long it would take her to spit out the story


----------



## bag-princess

Twitter Is Being So Savagely Mean About Larsa Pippen After Last Night's 'KUWTK'



Fans are dragging Larsa Pippen thanks to her behavior during Sunday night's episode of _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_.
Larsa has responded to criticism via Twitter, _and_ Khloé Kardashian came to her defense.
So, Kourtney Kardashian's BFF Larsa Pippen showed up during Sunday night's _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_, and apparently fans were not thrilled about her presence. Larsa joined Kourtney and Khloé Kardashian for a girls trip, and the show portrayed her as being super into partying and meeting "some guys from Miami," while Kourtney just wanted to be chill. Plus, there was drama between Larsa and Poosh COO Sarah Howard, who also wanted to have a more chill time.

Anyway, now poor Larsa is getting fully dragged by _KUWTK_ fans. Comments range from "Why is Larsa Pippen always around? As we’ve seen before, she’s nothing but a mean girl who starts drama. Don’t have a good feeling about her," to "Ew @larsapippen is THAT woman on a girls trip #KUWTK she needs to act her age."

Meanwhile, other people are accusing her of ruining our beloved _KUWTK_:

Meanwhile, Khloé jumped in to say Larsa "is a great friend to Kourt and she has a great heart. Sarah and her are simply different people. But both are good souls." And people are accusing her of doing damage control since everyone's coming for Larsa:


https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/twitter-being-savagely-mean-larsa-123200527.html


----------



## TC1

I thought Larsa was Kim's friend? Regardless, she's a fame whore


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I thought Larsa was Kim's friend? Regardless, she's a fame whore




i think she gets passed around among them.  she doesn't care whose friend she is - as long as she gets some screen time!


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> i think she gets passed around among them.  she doesn't care whose friend she is - as long as she gets some screen time!


Like Scott!


----------



## redney

LOL Poosh is still a thing?


----------



## TC1

Just read on Enews that Scott checked into rehab for substance abuse.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ I just saw that too about Scott.

How old is Lara anyway? She was married to Scottie so she can’t be _that_ young for the way she acts.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ I just saw the too about Scott.
> 
> How old is Lara’s anyway? She was married to Scottie so she can’t be _that_ young for the way she acts.


Wasn’t she dating Future at one point?
This couple is a hot mess....


TC1 said:


> Just read on Enews that Scott checked into rehab for substance abuse.


Is he still with Lionel’s daughter?
There must be something about Scott, that we are not seeing.
K stayed with him for years and Sophie has been with him for quite a while too.


----------



## bag-princess

i just read that he has already checked out - because the center violated his privacy.
----------------

A source tells E! News that Scott's latest stint in a treatment facility stems from the ongoing coronavirus pandemic. Another insider explains that he "does really well when he is keeping busy," but the quarantine has proven to be a challenge as it gave him more "downtime" and caused him to be "spiraling in his thoughts."

"He has harbored pain that will surface and put him in a bad place," the second source adds.

According to the first source, the change in his behavior was noticed by girlfriend Sofia Richie, who was "extremely concerned with the choices he was making and how out of control he became very quickly." At the time, the duo was staying in a home in Malibu along the California coast, where they were spotted last week. 

The source says Sofia then "tipped off" Kourtney Kardashian about the situation, "because she didn't know what else to do."

However, another source reveals Kourtney "knew something was up" from the start because she too saw that Scott was "acting off." 

"Kourtney was very upset, and knew something was up by his unresponsiveness to matters and convos that pertained to the kids," the insider shares. "She had been through this before many times, and put a halt to it immediately. She ultimately gave him an ultimatum and he had no choice but to seek help."


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/why-scott-disick-had-no-004500260.html

After Kourtney confronted him, the source says Scott flew out of L.A. to enter a Colorado treatment facility, where he stayed for just a few days. 

In a statement released on Monday afternoon, Scott's attorney Marty Singer revealed he'd left the facility and is pursuing legal action against the center. "Shockingly as a result of the HIPA violation of the facility and his violation of privacy, he has checked himself out and is immediately returning home. We are alarmed by this extreme invasion of privacy and plan to take immediate legal action," Singer stated.

Singer also noted that Scott was seeking help for "past traumas" inflicted by his parents' deaths and not substance abuse issues.


----------



## limom

Hope he gets his act together, he has 3 kids to think about.
It is hard for him without his parents but he was a mess prior...


----------



## TC1

LOL Scott's clothing line is called "Talentless" so he's well aware


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

He's had drug/alcohol abuse problems since before the show started- and now he's got a lawsuit against the treatment center for privacy violations.


----------



## Swanky

*IF* anyone there spoke about him being there then I'd sue too.  Having an addiction doesn't rid you of your right to privacy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagsNBaguettes said:


> He's had drug/alcohol abuse problems since before the show started- and now he's got a lawsuit against the treatment center for privacy violations.



but it says in the article that it was due to trauma due to his parents' death, not substance abuse...


----------



## limom

Are we sure PMK did not announce where he stayed at for publicity purposes?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Babydoll Chanel said:


> but it says in the article that it was due to trauma due to his parents' death, not substance abuse...


I know- I was referring to what the outcome of his parents passing was.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

limom said:


> Are we sure PMK did not announce where he stayed at for publicity purposes?



Honestly, between this and Khloe's stunt with toilet papering her sister's house (in these times!) to remain relevant, I put nothing past them.


----------



## TC1

I see they all went to Utah for a family vacation getaway. I guess pandemic rules don't apply to them *shrug*


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I see they all went to Utah for a family vacation getaway. I guess pandemic rules don't apply to them *shrug*



well if it's just their family and they aren't around others - i don't see anything wrong with them all being together in one place.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> well if it's just their family and they aren't around others - i don't see anything wrong with them all being together in one place.


I dunno if this family can do anything without being around others? I don't see Scott driving them to Utah then standing in lines to grocery shop for supplies with a mask on, and cooking all the meals.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I dunno if this family can do anything without being around others? I don't see Scott driving them to Utah then standing in lines to grocery shop for supplies with a mask on, and cooking all the meals.


'


i can't imagine any of them standing in line at a grocery store - period.  unless it's being filmed for the show.   and the person(s) that they have doing the cooking have probably been there for a while and safe.


----------



## bag-princess

Scott and his young girls 









						Scott Disick Leaves Cryptic Message On Amelia Hamlin’s Sexy New Instagram Pic Amid New Romance
					

Scott Disick and Amelia Hamlin appeared to share a flirty interaction in her Instagram comments as the model showed off her longer brunette locks!




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> Scott and his young girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Disick Leaves Cryptic Message On Amelia Hamlin’s Sexy New Instagram Pic Amid New Romance
> 
> 
> Scott Disick and Amelia Hamlin appeared to share a flirty interaction in her Instagram comments as the model showed off her longer brunette locks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollywoodlife.com



What is his appeal? Seriously 
Maybe I am too old!


----------



## Swanky

It's REALLLLLY gross.  My DD is good friends and goes to college with one of Amelia's friends, and I cannot imagine him creeping on my DD!  They're 19!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> It's REALLLLLY gross.  My DD is good friends and goes to college with one of Amelia's friends, and I cannot imagine him creeping on my DD!  They're 19!!!!!





creeping is the right words - he is just sooo slick and slimy!


----------



## TC1

pukasonqo said:


> What is his appeal? Seriously
> Maybe I am too old!


I think his appeal is the millenial trifecta. Social media, money and fame.
ETA I think he's creepy too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I guess he’s not dating that other young girl- Lionel Richie’s daughter anymore??Is she too old now. :/

I didn’t read the article but Hollywood ppl especially Reality TV ppl tend to hang out in the same circles and know the same ppl. Maybe they just known each other for years ...?

You guys are probably right tho- he’s creeping where he shouldn’t be.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Between his perpetual arrested development, his underlying issues about getting older, and the predatory behavior he shows to barely legal teens, it really makes me wonder what his sons are going to turn out like. Boys tend to emulate their closest male role model, and there's horrible pickings between him and Kanye.


----------



## wilding

Swanky said:


> It's REALLLLLY gross.  My DD is good friends and goes to college with one of Amelia's friends, and I cannot imagine him creeping on my DD!  They're 19!!!!!



I can't do it.
I'm 38 and have a 19 year old son.
Trying online dating and it's 21 year olds trying to hit up my profile


----------



## bag-princess

Shanna Moakler Likes Shady Comment About Travis Barker "Downgrading" to Kourtney Kardashian - E! Online
					

Not everyone is going gaga over Travis Barker and Kourtney Kardashian's relationship. Find out how the Blink-182 star's ex-wife Shanna Moakler recently reacted to their romance.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Travis Barker gives me the impression he hasn’t grown up yet. Like trying to have a deep conversation with him on a deeper level would get lost in translation and he would just give you a blank stare. That’s why I think this is a match made in heaven. Kourtney is beautiful but so basic to me. Great match! Ha!


----------



## bag-princess

I don’t get it - she trying to clap back at his ex over that unfortunate looking little person!  Like meluvs2shop I try to imagine a conversation between these two and I giggle at the thought! 









						Travis Barker’s Ex Shanna Moakler and Kourtney Kardashian Are Subposting Each Other on Instagram
					

I’m .




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## bag-princess

Mason Disick Puts Mom Kourtney, 41, On Blast For Sharing A Room With Addison Rae, 20, During Sleepovers
					

Mason Disick spilled the tea on how his mom, Kourtney Kardashian, acts when her ‘bestie’ Addison Rae sleeps over.




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## limom

The devil works hard but Kris works harder.  


			Kris Jenner Says Daughter Kourtney Kardashian Has Tried to Fire Her as Her Manager '3 or 4 Times'


----------



## bag-princess

ooooh this is serious!!!    











						Travis Barker Gets GF Kourtney Kardashian’s Name Tattooed on His Chest! | TheReal.com
					

Travis Barker got some new ink inspired by his girlfriend Kourtney Kardashian.




					thereal.com


----------



## bag-princess

Kourtney Kardashian Passionately Kisses Travis Barker in Thong Bikini Photo: 'Just Like Heaven'
					

The steamy photo comes just a week after Travis Barker celebrated Kourtney Kardashian's 42nd birthday with a PDA-packed slideshow on Instagram




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

I have to admit, they’re pretty sexy.


----------



## Jayne1

Did you see the photo of Kourt and T's thumb?

She's going through a midlife crisis, I think.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Oh gross. I don’t find them sexy at all. Normally I’m like live and let live but honey, you have kids who are going to wonder where his thumb is. And we all suspect this is some sick form of revenge as against Mr SD.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yeah the thumb was gross for sure.


----------



## megs0927

Initially I thought they were super cute. In typical Kardashian form they now just seem crass and tacky.


----------



## bag-princess

A1aGypsy said:


> Oh gross. I don’t find them sexy at all. Normally I’m like live and let live but honey, you have kids who are going to wonder where his thumb is. *And we all suspect this is some sick form of revenge as against Mr SD.*



it always seems like that to me!  




megs0927 said:


> Initially I thought they were super cute. *In typical Kardashian form* they now just seem crass and tacky.



that's it!  they just go too far trying to prove how wonderful and special everything is.


----------



## TC1

Kourt had always been very low key on the PDA, now she and Travis are EVERYWHERE. I think he's wanted her for quite some time. I really like him (his book is amazing) they seem to have a lot on common, vegans, health conscious, etc. Scott can eat it, flaunting these 20 year olds for all these years,   I'm not a SD fan


----------



## bag-princess

the title of this article made me LOL     travis seems to really be fascinated with her behind!  didhis ex-wife not have much of one or is he just like a child with a new shiny toy??  










						Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker's Utah Vacation Includes More Booty and a Scary Narrow Bridge
					

Travis Barker and Kourtney Kardashian are sharing even more steamy snaps from their Utah getaway, including a sexy boat ride and a terrifying nature walk across a suspended bridge. The photos are the latest to come from the couple’s picturesque vacation. They previously shared a shirtless...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

What’s up with all their PDA?! He must be hung like a horse bc I don’t get it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So they were hush hush for quite awhile and now that they were outed, they are all over SM being insanely tacky. 
Also his daughter Alabama is 15? just looked at her IG and ummmm


----------



## TC1

Glitterandstuds said:


> So they were hush hush for quite awhile and now that they were outed, they are all over SM being insanely tacky.
> Also his daughter Alabama is 15? just looked at her IG and ummmm


15 going on 27.....


----------



## lanasyogamama

Holy moly, I have a 15 year old daughter.  She does not look like that.


----------



## lalame

lanasyogamama said:


> Holy moly, I have a 15 year old daughter.  She does not look like that.



I think this all the time these days... teenagers are going straight from 13 to 30, based on what I'm seeing on Instagram.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I mean, my daughter isn’t dressed like a nun, the belly button is often showing, but she’s not trying to be sexxxxxy.


----------



## purseinsanity

pukasonqo said:


> What is his appeal? Seriously
> Maybe I am too old!


I'm old with you then.  I don't get it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Glitterandstuds said:


> So they were hush hush for quite awhile and now that they were outed, they are all over SM being insanely tacky.
> Also his daughter Alabama is 15? just looked at her IG and ummmm


She has her tongue licking her lips in half the pictures I initially looked at!  After seeing about 6 pictures total, that was more than enough.  My daughter is also 15 and if she was going around objectifying herself and sexualizing every picture (or any picture), I think I would lock her up, chastity belt and all, LOL.  Now that people live to their 80s easily, there's plenty of time for that later.  Not like the medieval times where if you lived to 25 you were lucky and were birthing babies at 13!  WTF.  There are too many perverts lurking to be okay with your child doing that.  Yikes!  Maybe I am getting really old, but that childhood innocence is precious.  Once it's gone, it's gone for good.  

But if she's now hanging around the Kardashians and using them as role models, I guess that says it all.


----------



## bag-princess

Travis Barker Shares TMI Message About ‘Kourtney Orgasm’ & Fans Have Mixed Feelings
					

Travis Barker and Kourtney Kardashian have been showing off plenty of PDA since they got together. But the rocker’s latest show of love for his girlfriend might just be his hottest yet!




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## Chanel4Eva

She just tattooed ‘i love you’ on his arm. Pictures on IG. Speechless....


----------



## Jayne1

What happens to them when the lust evaporates?


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> What happens to them when the lust evaporates?


She’ll tell the next guy it was for him
Or tell herself it was for herself, a statement of strength and loving herself
Tell her kids she got it done for them and didn’t want for anyone to feel left out hence no names
Tell her stans it means she loves them all
I am waiting at the doctor’s so plenty of time to make things up


----------



## TC1

pukasonqo said:


> She’ll tell the next guy it was for him
> Or tell herself it was for herself, a statement of strength and loving herself
> Tell her kids she got it done for them and didn’t want for anyone to feel left out hence no names
> Tell her stans it means she loves them all
> I am waiting at the doctor’s so plenty of time to make things up


Kourtney didn't get the tattoo, she tattoed Travis.


----------



## Jayne1

pukasonqo said:


> She’ll tell the next guy it was for him
> Or tell herself it was for herself, a statement of strength and loving herself
> Tell her kids she got it done for them and didn’t want for anyone to feel left out hence no names
> Tell her stans it means she loves them all
> I am waiting at the doctor’s so plenty of time to make things up


I just meant that they’re so hot and heavy right now, I don’t think this relationship can stay like that.


----------



## pukasonqo

TC1 said:


> Kourtney didn't get the tattoo, she tattoed Travis.


I stand corrected, thnx! 
It has the same use for him plus the advantage of not having to remove it as it has no name on it when the next relationship comes around


----------



## limom

What difference does it make?
At their age, who can tell what is written where with that dude?
It is a record of their love at the time, sarcasm emoji.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Travis did get a tattoo of Kourtney’s name a few weeks back though.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

They are so damn cringey


----------



## limom

Chanel4Eva said:


> Travis did get a tattoo of Kourtney’s name a few weeks back though.


And nobody cared.
Maybe she can hold Travis hand while the derm remove tattoos.
Or are they saving this storyline for streaming?
Whatever.


----------



## emchhardy

Shanna Moakler claims Travis Barker had 'affair' with Kim Kardashian during their marriage
					

Shanna Moakler claims her ex-husband Travis Barker had an 'affair' with Kim Kardashian prior to their divorce.




					www.foxnews.com
				




This looks really bad IF true.


----------



## limom

Nope. Nobody cares


----------



## bag-princess

Oh boy!  she’s really pressed.










						Amid Kourtney Kardashian's Relationship With Travis Barker, Shanna Moakler Accuses The Kardashians Of 'Destroying' Her Family
					

Shanna Moakler has shared some honest thoughts on Kourtney Kardashian's relationship with ex Travis Barker.




					www.cinemablend.com


----------



## lallybelle

bag-princess said:


> Oh boy!  she’s really pressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid Kourtney Kardashian's Relationship With Travis Barker, Shanna Moakler Accuses The Kardashians Of 'Destroying' Her Family
> 
> 
> Shanna Moakler has shared some honest thoughts on Kourtney Kardashian's relationship with ex Travis Barker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cinemablend.com


Like a panini. (sorry..lol)

The kids are even saying she's hasn't really been in their lives, and are totally team Travis. She seems a bit nutty.


----------



## bag-princess

lallybelle said:


> Like a panini. (sorry..lol)
> 
> The kids are even saying she's hasn't really been in their lives, and are totally team Travis. She seems a bit nutty.




it's very telling when a child has nothing good to say about their mother!  and then to say what she has been saying to the world in the press is even more telling.  i don't what the problem was with her being a mom but it obviously wasn't as nice as she tries to make people think.


----------



## lulu212121

I remember her reality show with Travis. Yes, I watched that trash tv  She had problems back then. I always thought she probably gave Travis a "poor me" life and he swooped in to save her. She always had drama, drama, drama.


----------



## TC1

lulu212121 said:


> I remember her reality show with Travis. Yes, I watched that trash tv  She had problems back then. I always thought she probably gave Travis a "poor me" life and he swooped in to save her. She always had drama, drama, drama.


All she did was sleep until the afternoon and get things brought to her in bed!! She wasn't a mother to those kids back then... and when Atiana DeLaHoya also chose to be raised by Travis, that spoke volumes.


----------



## limom

Was she the beauty queen?


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Was she the beauty queen?


She was in pageants, yes..was runner up at Miss USA in 1995. She hosted some awful plastic surgery show..and has always wanted to be famous. I'm pretty sure that's why she's thrown herself in the middle of Travis' love life.


----------



## bag-princess

He supposedly gave his guests diamond encrusted Rolex watches and jewelry   










						Kourtney Attends Scott's Birthday as He Gets Lavish Gift From Amelia
					

The reality star celebrated his 38th birthday with a blowout bash.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## TC1

Ya know...I don't watch KUWTK, however..I was at a friends place and they were watching it. I must say, Scott was looking really bad. Like, high off his ass and drooping eyelids with horrible skin. I was shocked.


----------



## Swanky

I wish Scott and Kourt would take each other off the market for good already.

Still COMPLETELY skeeved out that he's dating my DD's college BFF's friend, these girls are not "mature", even if they act older than 19/20. . .  good gawd man


----------



## TC1

Swanky said:


> I wish Scott and Kourt would take each other off the market for good already.
> 
> Still COMPLETELY skeeved out that he's dating my DD's college BFF's friend, these girls are not "mature", even if they act older than 19/20. . .  good gawd man


She had no intentions of being with him long term. They weren't even together when she had Reign. He's contracted to be on the show, so he's always hanging around. Apparently he's devastated Kourt has found someone she's in love with..
Wahhhh, meanwhile he's been dating 20 year olds for 5 years? GTFOH he's gross.


----------



## TC1

Amelia bought Scott a Harley Davidson motorcycle for his bday. I see by her posts she's into full on Kardashian transformation mode... she's gonna end up with lips like her mother if she doesn't slow down.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Amelia bought Scott a Harley Davidson motorcycle for his bday. I see by her posts she's into full on Kardashian transformation mode... she's gonna end up with lips like her mother if she doesn't slow down.


I think Rinna considers Kris a queen and would like nothing more than to be the next Kardashians, even if it's by selling her daughters souls to the devil (as did Kris).


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> She had no intentions of being with him long term. They weren't even together when she had Reign. He's contracted to be on the show, so he's always hanging around. *Apparently he's devastated Kourt has found someone she's in love with..*
> Wahhhh, meanwhile he's been dating 20 year olds for 5 years? GTFOH he's gross.



he should be used to it by now!  i guess whenever it ends he is hoping she will take him back instead of moving on to her next big love.


----------



## bag-princess

when your ex’s love each other who’s the problem 











						Shanna Moakler's Ex Oscar De La Hoya Sends Love to Travis Barker Amid Feud
					

Shanna Moakler's ex Oscar De La Hoya, with whom she shares daughter Atiana, sent love to Travis Barker amid the feud with Landon and Alabama.




					www.lifeandstylemag.com


----------



## limom

Messy people


----------



## bag-princess

Fans Praise Kourtney Kardashian for Sharing an 'Unedited' Thong Bikini Photo: 'Way to Empower'
					

Kourtney Kardashian's lifestyle brand Poosh posted the revealing pic that showed off the star's unretouched backside




					people.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> Fans Praise Kourtney Kardashian for Sharing an 'Unedited' Thong Bikini Photo: 'Way to Empower'
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian's lifestyle brand Poosh posted the revealing pic that showed off the star's unretouched backside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


I don't watch their show but for some reason I like her the best of the sisters....for one thing, seems she has her natural butt


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m surprised the amout of attention Kourtney is getting with her current beau. Is he still making music? I know he’s talented that’s not my point. Unless they are calling the paps too. Kourt usually is not into all these media attention unless that was a fake story line for the show.


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m surprised the amout of attention Kourtney is getting with her current beau. Is he still making music? I know he’s talented that’s not my point. Unless they are calling the paps too. Kourt usually is not into all these media attention unless that was a fake story line for the show.


Travis wasn't on the show.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ I know. I was making a general comment how she didn’t want to be filmed anymore yet she’s all over the place with her new romance.


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ I know. I was making a general comment how she didn’t want to be filmed anymore yet she’s all over the place with her new romance.


The Kardashians saying they didn't want to be filmed anymore was just a ploy to get out of their E contract. They are developing their own show with Hulu.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m surprised the amout of attention Kourtney is getting with her current beau. Is he still making music? I know he’s talented that’s not my point. Unless they are calling the paps too. Kourt usually is not into all these media attention unless that was a fake story line for the show.


She seems to love the attention, part of the excitement of the lust phase.  Heavy make-out kissing for the cameras and all. Gets her even more excited.

That's my take and we'll see what happens when the lust fades and if they can continue with a deeper level of commitment.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that it’s a mix of the love of attention with her new BF and the PDA’s that she typically doesn’t do and knowing that this will hurt Scott after all having to watch him parade around with so many younger girls.


----------



## bag-princess

has she had her boobies done????  someone was wondering if her son - since he is older - ever has access to the internet possibly seeing these pics.










						Kourtney Kardashian Posed Practically Naked in a Mirror Selfie with Travis Barker
					

We'd expect nothing less from these two.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

God she’s becoming so desperate as she gets older.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> God she’s becoming so desperate as she gets older.




Yep she is as thirsty as the rest of them!


----------



## redney

What's going on with the wooden sticks holding up the counter??


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> Yep she is as thirsty as the rest of them!


She always has been. I never understood why Kourtney always got a pass from everyone. She’s had lots of work done too, just like the others.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> What's going on with the wooden sticks holding up the counter??



looks like some type of minimalist design!  




V0N1B2 said:


> She always has been. I never understood why Kourtney always got a pass from everyone. She’s had lots of work done too, just like the others.



exactly!!


----------



## V0N1B2

I thought it was a public bathroom at first glance but I just want to know why she’s sitting on the bathroom floor and are those (wet? used?) towels she’s got spread around her? Maybe they’re those type of people that leave their dirty towels strewn all over the floor when they stay in a hotel. 
I guess I’m not a visionary, cuz I don’t get the purpose or composition of the photo.


----------



## Swanky

Looks like a renovation. That dirty mirror


----------



## bag-princess

Kourtney Kardashian gets Travis Barker to fly for 1st time since plane crash
					

Travis Barker flew for the first time since a near-fatal 2008 plane crash, thanking girlfriend Kourtney Kardashian for support.




					www.goodmorningamerica.com


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Rumors going around that she’s pregnant


----------



## bag-princess

Chanel4Eva said:


> Rumors going around that she’s pregnant




i have seen them and i SMH at the thought!


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel4Eva said:


> Rumors going around that she’s pregnant


A different baby daddy? He already has kids too, so I cant see it. Besides I think it would ruin the thing that’s holding them together, which is lust. lol


----------



## TC1

I don't see it either. She had also replied saying she was just happy and gained a few lbs, so people could just shut up about her weight.
After reading his book years ago, I understood why he didn't want to fly. That experience was hell on earth for him. Good for him for deciding to conquer it.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> A different baby daddy? He already has kids too, so I cant see it. Besides I think it would ruin the thing that’s holding them together, which is lust. lol




they will lie and cheat and steal - but they draw the line at having different baby daddies.   even if it means sleeping with someone that they don't want to be with/have major problems with as long as they get pregnant.  they know they don't need him anyway to take care of them or their kids.  these guys are as disposable as those salads they shove down their faces!


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> they will lie and cheat and steal - but they draw the line at having different baby daddies.   even if it means sleeping with someone that they don't want to be with/have major problems with as long as they get pregnant.  they know they don't need him anyway to take care of them or their kids.  these guys are as disposable as those salads they shove down their faces!


To add to this...it was just announced Kylie is having her second baby. With Travis Scott (of course)


----------



## A bottle of Red

bag-princess said:


> they will lie and cheat and steal - but they draw the line at having different baby daddies.   even if it means sleeping with someone that they don't want to be with/have major problems with as long as they get pregnant.  they know they don't need him anyway to take care of them or their kids.  these guys are as disposable as those salads they shove down their faces!


Why not different baby daddies, especially if they won't be with him long term?


----------



## Jayne1

A bottle of Red said:


> Why not different baby daddies, especially if they won't be with him long term?


Too many men for that cauldron of women to deal with. Best to limit the amount.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> they will lie and cheat and steal - but *they draw the line at having different baby daddies*.   even if it means sleeping with someone that they don't want to be with/have major problems with as long as they get pregnant.  they know they don't need him anyway to take care of them or their kids.  these guys are as disposable as those salads they shove down their faces!


I wonder why that is?  Even Kris had different baby daddies.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Too many men for that cauldron of women to deal with. Best to limit the amount.


Read this after I posted.  Your explanation makes sense.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> I wonder why that is?  Even Kris had different baby daddies.


----------



## liliBuo

purseinsanity said:


> I wonder why that is?  Even Kris had different baby daddies.


I think thats exactly why they dont want multiple baby daddies. I guess It was a bad experience for them. They had problems with Caytlin after the divorse but she is kendall & Kylie's dad so the situation gets complicated.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Kourtney acting in He’s All That was scary…


----------



## meluvs2shop

Chanel4Eva said:


> Kourtney acting in He’s All That was scary…


I’m not surprised. Her personality is like a door knob. I didn’t even know she was in it. Is that movie any good? I remember the original since I was a Freddie Prinze Jr. fan back in the day.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m not surprised. Her personality is like a door knob. I didn’t even know she was in it. Is that movie any good? I remember the original since I was a Freddie Prinze Jr. fan back in the day.


It was a cute movie. Definitely wasn’t as good as the original.


----------



## bag-princess

younes threw scott all under the bus!!!!     is he trying to score some serious points with kourtney?











						Scott Disick "Mortified" Over Younes Bendjima DMs: Why He's "Bitter" About Kourtney Kardashian's Romance
					

After Younes Bendjima leaked his alleged private Instagram messages about Kourtney Kardashian, Scott Disick is wishing he never pressed send. For more on why he reached out, keep reading.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jayne1

Lots of photos of them on vacation with a photographer in tow because can a kardasian do anything without one.  

All they do is make out for the photos.  Must be a huge turn on for her. lol


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Lots of photos of them on vacation with a photographer in tow because can a kardasian do anything without one.
> 
> All they do is make out for the photos.  Must be a huge turn on for her. lol





she loves the attention and as we have said before - she is as thirsty as the others.  the only reason i can think of for her not wanting to do the show is her laziness.  she obviously likes having her business in the press - along with pics of her butt!


----------



## prettyprincess

I like her with Travis, but I have to agree with Scott here, does she really need to be a$$ out all over Europe??


----------



## TC1

Scott is so jealous. Kourtney always cringed when Scott would touch her. Meh, I'm not a PDA person..but Scott can mind his own life. He's very fortunate to have had the life he has paved out for him financially. He'd better watch out or he won't be filming for the Hulu series


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Meh, I'm not a PDA person..but Scott can mind his own life. He's very fortunate to have had the life he has paved out for him financially. He'd better watch out or he won't be filming for the Hulu series


They need him. He's the only one who can complete a thought and a full sentence.

He has more personality than the others and Kris seems to like him in the scenes so that something gets said and they have something to air. Otherwise it's just the women eating store bought salads and drinking water from plastic bottles in their state-of-the-art kitchens.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> They need him. He's the only one who can complete a thought and a full sentence.
> 
> He has more personality than the others and Kris seems to like him in the scenes so that something gets said and they have something to air. Otherwise it's just the women eating store bought salads and drinking water from plastic bottles in their state-of-the-art kitchens.


I don't know about that, this last season of KUWTK he looked high AF in every scene


----------



## pixiejenna

I agree with TC1 Scott is jelly, Kourt did cringe/flinch at his touch. He needs to slow his roll she’s watched him parade around with girls half his age for the cameras. He’s just angry that she’s doing this with another guy and seemingly enjoying more than she ever did with him.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Scott is so jealous. Kourtney always cringed when Scott would touch her. Meh, I'm not a PDA person..but Scott can mind his own life. He's very fortunate to have had the life he has paved out for him financially. He'd better watch out or he won't be filming for the Hulu series


Are you kidding?  PMK is probably loving the new Kourtney drama.  She probably sent Scott a gift


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> Are you kidding?  PMK is probably loving the new Kourtney drama.  She probably sent Scott a gift


Funny to see this all play out because Kourtney was always the most vocal about not filming and ending the series. Now she's plastered EVERYWHERE


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Funny to see this all play out because Kourtney was always the most vocal about not filming and ending the series. Now she's plastered EVERYWHERE


Maybe she didn’t like being part of an ensemble?  She’s now doing everything she can to draw attention to herself.  The picture of the poor Gucci thing being swallowed up by her butt cheeks was


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> younes threw scott all under the bus!!!!     is he trying to score some serious points with kourtney?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Disick "Mortified" Over Younes Bendjima DMs: Why He's "Bitter" About Kourtney Kardashian's Romance
> 
> 
> After Younes Bendjima leaked his alleged private Instagram messages about Kourtney Kardashian, Scott Disick is wishing he never pressed send. For more on why he reached out, keep reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181531



How old are these boys?  
12 ½?


----------



## pixiejenna

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe she didn’t like being part of an ensemble?  She’s now doing everything she can to draw attention to herself.  The picture of the poor Gucci thing being swallowed up by her butt cheeks was



This! She doesn’t want to share her attention she wants it all on her.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> This! She doesn’t want to share her attention she wants it all on her.




i agree!  it was always about kim and they complained all the time how kris loved kim more than them and got all the attention.  she has to do all this for attention because that is the only way she will get it.  she does nothing else news worthy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She can date whomever she wants but she’s definitely not as quiet, private and I-just-want-to-raise-my-kids as I previously thought. You all called it and now I can’t unsee it. Her ass and tongue are literally everywhere.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I don't know about that, this last season of KUWTK he looked high AF in every scene



and he still was more interesting and sounded more intelligent than all of the girls combined!   



meluvs2shop said:


> She can date whomever she wants but she’s definitely not as quiet, private and I-just-want-to-raise-my-kids as I previously thought. You all called it and now I can’t unsee it. *Her ass and tongue are literally everywhere.*



this made me    as sheldon said.........it's funny because it's true.


----------



## VickyB

I actually agree with Kim when she said Kourtney is the least interesting of them all.   Even with this recent vulgar display, she’s still the least interesting.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Kourt in the last couple of pap shots and even at last night’s VMA looks pregnant to me.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Kourt in the last couple of pap shots and even at last night’s VMA looks pregnant to me.




i saw someone else say this!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just saw pics on Insta of Kourt getting engaged.


----------



## redney

lanasyogamama said:


> I just saw pics on Insta of Kourt getting engaged.


Yep! The interwebs are buzzing! 








						Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker are engaged: See pics from the proposal
					

The lovebirds — who started dating in early 2021 — are officially engaged after the Blink-182 drummer proposed over the weekend, Page Six can confirm.




					pagesix.com


----------



## pixiejenna

I just read this as well, i’m expecting Scott to do/say something to try to steal the attention from them lol.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> I just read this as well, i’m expecting Scott to do/say something to try to steal the attention from them lol.




i am expecting an epic meltdown if this is true!


----------



## meluvs2shop

We all knew the engagement was coming…I’m just surprised it’s her first. Did Scott ever propose?


----------



## TC1

I believe this was filmed for their series on Hulu. Not sure though. They seem really happy. Who doesn't love a story like that...except maybe Scott   
Mods...can we have the name of this thread changed perhaps?


----------



## shiny_things

I don't see it lasting long. These couples who put on huge show of PDAs rarely do.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> I believe this was filmed for their series on Hulu. Not sure though.


Yes, they had a camera crew with them and he laid out a bunch of stuff on the beach, as if he'd do that without a camera to document it.


----------



## bag-princess

i just saw that several people in the jewelry biz are estimating it i
is between at least 10 to 12 carats and costing from $500,000 to a million dollars.


----------



## Swanky

My hubby hoped a photog for us when he proposed. . . it's a really sweet idea!

Unless ovals look super small, I'd have guessed closer to 6-8 carats.  Mine is round but now way hers is 3x the size of mine.


----------



## Swanky

just googled it:
"The shape of the diamond directly impacts price and face-up size. This means that an oval cut can cost at *least 25% less than a round cut of the same* weight. Since the oval diamond has a larger surface, it will actually appear bigger than a round."

No way that could be a 10-12+ in my humble opinion, that does explain the approx cost however.


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky said:


> My hubby hoped a photog for us when he proposed. . . it's a really sweet idea!


The photo op, sure, but did he (or Hulu in this case) haul a van load of decorations to a beach to embellish a circle so you could stand inside it and look surprised.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> The photo op, sure, but did he (or Hulu in this case) haul a van load of decorations to a beach to embellish a circle so you could stand inside it and look surprised.




yeah because E.T. did a story on it and said that it was filmed for their upcoming Hulu show.  so much for kourt not wanting to do the show and have a private life.  she is as thirsty as the others and people are starting to realize it now.


----------



## Gennas

bag-princess said:


> i am expecting an epic meltdown if this is true!
> 
> Yep, Scott is having a melt down right now!!! He needs to go away for awhile and get his life together. He's always having issues. It's great to see Kourtney finally happy. Scott always caused too much drama.


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-princess said:


> i am expecting an epic meltdown if this is true!



Yep my guess is he’ll go on a binger and end up in rehab.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Some of us realized from the get go that Kourt was thirsty she was just low key and her sisters were parched

I don't see this lasting at all.


----------



## meluvs2shop

My daughter wanted to watch He’s All That this past weekend and for all of you around my age it’s the remake of She’s All That with Freddie Prince Jr. 

Kourtney had a role in it and my god her inflection doesn’t change even for acting. So monotone! Perhaps it was perfect for the role but she sounded and acted like herself so it seemed to me she was not acting at all.


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> My daughter wanted to watch He’s All That this past weekend and for all of you around my age it’s the remake of She’s All That with Freddie Prince Jr.
> 
> Kourtney had a role in it and my god her inflection doesn’t change even for acting. So monotone! Perhaps it was perfect for the role but she sounded and acted like herself so it seemed to me she was not acting at all.


I’m embarrassed to say I enjoyed the movie lol. Addison Rae was adorable. If you don’t go into it expecting a Meryl Streep performance its quite enjoyable.


----------



## hermes_lemming

prettyprincess said:


> I’m embarrassed to say I enjoyed the movie lol. Addison Rae was adorable. If you don’t go into it expecting a Meryl Streep performance its quite enjoyable.


Addison Rae makes me want to gouge out my eyes


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, they had a camera crew with them and he laid out a bunch of stuff on the beach, as if he'd do that without a camera to document it.


If that was me, and I saw a huge circle of roses and candles on the beach, how "surprised" would I really be?
This is a man who declared he wants her skull.  I'm not sure if that is some weird love language or a death threat!


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> If that was me, and I saw a huge circle of roses and candles on the beach, how "surprised" would I really be?
> This is a man who declared he wants her skull. * I'm not sure if that is some weird love language or a death threat!*




i love when the day begins with a good laugh!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

purseinsanity said:


> If that was me, and I saw a huge circle of roses and candles on the beach, how "surprised" would I really be?
> This is a man who declared he wants her skull.  I'm not sure if that is some weird love language or a death threat!


He wants her skull yet uses her as his emotional support animal while traveling?


----------



## TC1

I think I want your skull (head) might mean different things to different people, lol


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I think I want your skull (head) might mean different things to different people, lol


I guess I need to check Urban Dictionary.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

meluvs2shop said:


> Kourtney had a role in it and my god her inflection doesn’t change even for acting.


Call me disenchanted/cynical, but she's always given me sociopath vibes (and this is one of the things that pings it for me.)

Also, no way in hell would I ever entertain a dude that has slept with two of my sisters (kim, Khloe) and sexually objectified his own daughter (he talks about her newborn backside in his book  ), to say nothing of what he put his first wife through.


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Call me disenchanted/cynical, but she's always given me sociopath vibes (and this is one of the things that pings it for me.)
> 
> Also, no way in hell would I ever entertain a dude that has slept with two of my sisters (kim, Khloe) and sexually objectified his own daughter (he talks about her newborn backside in his book  ), to say nothing of what he put his first wife through.


Whoooooa, hold up! Kim and Khloe were both with Travis?! When did this happen and how the heck did I not know this?!


----------



## sdkitty

could In Style be any more whoreish?  the part about the ring being set on a silver band must be a mistake.  I'd think it would be platinum.  silver wouldn't be strong enough.
Kourtney Kardashian Posed Topless While Wearing Her Engagement Ring | InStyle


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Call me disenchanted/cynical, but she's always given me sociopath vibes (and this is one of the things that pings it for me.)
> 
> Also, no way in hell would I ever entertain a dude that has slept with two of my sisters (kim, Khloe) and sexually objectified his own daughter (he talks about her newborn backside in his book  ), to say nothing of what he put his first wife through.


He slept with two sisters prior to Kourt?! I have a sister and I could never! I could never even with a BFF’s X.


----------



## redney

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Call me disenchanted/cynical, but she's always given me sociopath vibes (and this is one of the things that pings it for me.)
> 
> Also, no way in hell would I ever entertain a dude that has slept with two of my sisters (kim, Khloe) and sexually objectified his own daughter (he talks about her newborn backside in his book  ), to say nothing of what he put his first wife through.


There was a "thing" with Kim that she denied, so who knows. But I can't find a thing about him and Khloe. Do you have a link?


----------



## A bottle of Red

What happened with his ex?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> Whoooooa, hold up! Kim and Khloe were both with Travis?! When did this happen and how the heck did I not know this?!





meluvs2shop said:


> He slept with two sisters prior to Kourt?! I have a sister and I could never! I could never even with a BFF’s X.





redney said:


> There was a "thing" with Kim that she denied, so who knows. But I can't find a thing about him and Khloe. Do you have a link?



OK, so his ex-wife came out (both in the media and in her book) around the time they were divorcing that Kim was the reason their marriage broke up. Apparently she found out that Kim was one of the chicks her husband had on the side, and  denied it right up until the point she threatened to beat her ass over it. The Khloe fling came out in the divorce proceedings, and he later admitted it fully in a radio interview (I believe it was for a station in LA.)



A bottle of Red said:


> What happened with his ex?




He cheated on her to the point he may as well have been single, some of his side chicks came for his wife (and she had to whoop that ass...), and he was completely apathetic to her feelings/how she suffered from it.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Omg awful
Why are all of them in such terrible relationships?


----------



## purseinsanity

BagsNBaguettes said:


> OK, so his ex-wife came out (both in the media and in her book) around the time they were divorcing that Kim was the reason their marriage broke up. Apparently she found out that *Kim was one of the chicks* her husband had on the side, and  denied it right up until the point she threatened to beat her ass over it. *The Khloe fling* came out in the divorce proceedings, and he later admitted it fully in a radio interview (I believe it was for a station in LA.)


Ewww, ewww, ewww!    I understand wanting to keep things in the family, but I don't think this is what was meant by it.......


----------



## chowlover2

Money can't buy you class...


----------



## bag-princess

Penelope Disick’s TikTok reinstated after being disabled for violations
					

Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick’s daughter is back on TikTok and giving fans a look at her luxe lifestyle, which includes high-end beauty products.




					pagesix.com


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> Penelope Disick’s TikTok reinstated after being disabled for violations
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick’s daughter is back on TikTok and giving fans a look at her luxe lifestyle, which includes high-end beauty products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


She's 9??????


----------



## V0N1B2

redney said:


> She's 9??????


Yeah but like nine in _Kardashian years,_ doll. 
It’s like metric - you multiply by 1.6 or something so she’s 14-ish in regular people years.


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> She's 9??????


You must start them early, some little girls start ballet or gymnastics at 3 so Penelope starts w skin care at 9 and maybe PS by 15
The Kartrashian empire and legacy lives on


----------



## Jayne1

pukasonqo said:


> You must start them early, some little girls start ballet or gymnastics at 3 so Penelope starts w skin care at 9 and maybe PS by 15
> The Kartrashian empire and legacy lives on


Exactly.  Kourt is teaching her what matters.


----------



## V0N1B2

Little Penny all grown up. Seems like it was just yesterday


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

V0N1B2 said:


> Little Penny all grown up. Seems like it was just yesterday


This hurts to watch.  She and her siblings didn't have a chance with a 'family' like this....


----------



## bag-princess

no posts since December?? No wonder they are trying to scrape up some interest in these two!!  










						Kris Jenner slipped & leaked Khloe & Tristan's baby news MONTHS before reveal
					

KRIS Jenner accidentally let slip that Khloe Kardashian is having a second child months before the big reveal. The 66-year-old hinted at another pregnancy during an appearance on The Ellen DeGenere…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> no posts since December?? No wonder they are trying to scrape up some interest in these two!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner slipped & leaked Khloe & Tristan's baby news MONTHS before reveal
> 
> 
> KRIS Jenner accidentally let slip that Khloe Kardashian is having a second child months before the big reveal. The 66-year-old hinted at another pregnancy during an appearance on The Ellen DeGenere…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com


I liked her better before she started all the social media with her current boyfriend (or whatever he is)


----------



## limom

__





						The Kardashians | Hulu
					

Cameras return to capture the ever-changing lives of Kris, Kourtney, Kim, Khloé, Kendall and Kylie. The family welcomes viewers back to stand with them through their biggest triumphs and struggles. From fiery romances and life changing milestones to unimaginable successes. The family bond...




					press.hulu.com


----------



## Gennas

limom said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kardashians | Hulu
> 
> 
> Cameras return to capture the ever-changing lives of Kris, Kourtney, Kim, Khloé, Kendall and Kylie. The family welcomes viewers back to stand with them through their biggest triumphs and struggles. From fiery romances and life changing milestones to unimaginable successes. The family bond...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> press.hulu.com


All I see is all of their fakery!!! They are so fake and act like their lives are so perfect!!! Far from it. I'll pass on watching that show. Not wasting even $5 to watch it.


----------



## sdkitty

Gennas said:


> All I see is all of their fakery!!! They are so fake and act like their lives are so perfect!!! Far from it. I'll pass on watching that show. Not wasting even $5 to watch it.


I've never watched the Kardashians and won't watch this


----------



## limom

Who is their target audience at this point?
Is anyone watching?


----------



## purseinsanity

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah but like nine in _Kardashian years,_ doll.
> It’s like metric - you multiply by 1.6 or something so she’s 14-ish in regular people years.


Sounds like dog years


----------



## uhpharm01

V0N1B2 said:


> Little Penny all grown up. Seems like it was just yesterday


I remembered when this happened.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

I don't wish ill on anyone, but I sincerely hope they stop having kids to use as props one day. Just let early menopause kick in or something.


----------



## meluvs2shop

uhpharm01 said:


> I remembered when this happened.


Aww poor Pen!


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> no posts since December?? No wonder they are trying to scrape up some interest in these two!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner slipped & leaked Khloe & Tristan's baby news MONTHS before reveal
> 
> 
> KRIS Jenner accidentally let slip that Khloe Kardashian is having a second child months before the big reveal. The 66-year-old hinted at another pregnancy during an appearance on The Ellen DeGenere…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com


I saw that clip! I was like, but why? Enjoy the beautiful kids you have. Plus he has kids too, right? I guess she wants to be Kris 2.0.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s a slow day for me thanks to the snow we are getting here. So why not share boring pics of boring Kourt. Ha!

Anyway who knew Kourt had a booty! She looks like she gained a couple of pounds but it’s all good. She’s still thin.

Btw I’m bored today so don’t come at me for all the @ss pics

All pics from her IG page.


----------



## poopsie

Those hands on her ass are creepy AF!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Definitely wouldn’t want those hands on me. 
Another one that I don’t get the appeal…


----------



## lanasyogamama

I will give her a small amount of credit for being photographed looking like an actual human person.


----------



## purseinsanity

That poor thong, being swallowed up like that...


----------



## purseinsanity

These two really make me cringe!









						Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker Match — and Make Out! — on the 2022 Oscars Red Carpet
					

Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker didn't hold back their PDA at the 2022 Oscars




					people.com


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

purseinsanity said:


> These two really make me cringe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker Match — and Make Out! — on the 2022 Oscars Red Carpet
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker didn't hold back their PDA at the 2022 Oscars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


They probably could done with out the tongue mash, ewwww!


----------



## chowlover2

In a commercial for the new season on Hulu I heard Kourtney say she wants another child with Travis...


----------



## meluvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> These two really make me cringe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker Match — and Make Out! — on the 2022 Oscars Red Carpet
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker didn't hold back their PDA at the 2022 Oscars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



So they get an invite to the Oscars? And not the ppl deserving to be there?!


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> So they get an invite to the Oscars? And not the ppl deserving to be there?!


EW.
were they seat fillers?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

limom said:


> EW.
> were they seat fillers?


Travis was playing in the band on the stage. He was on drums…I noticed him when they showed the band. I didn’t see them show her at all in the show…Maybe they did use her as a seat filler..


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> So they get an invite to the Oscars? And not the ppl deserving to be there?!


Apparently he was performing.


----------



## TC1

Everyone and their dog was at the Vanity fair party.. I mean..even Kim. So at least with Travis performing they had a legitimate reason.


----------



## LavenderIce

TC1 said:


> Everyone and their dog was at the Vanity fair party.. I mean..even Kim. So at least with Travis performing they had a legitimate reason.



Yes. Everyone. And. Their. Dog. Literally. Did you see the guy dancing with his dog at the VF party celebrating Will Smith?


----------



## uhpharm01

Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker Get Married in Las Vegas
					

Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker got married in an Elvis style wedding ceremony in Las Vegas after the Grammys.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## limom

Is Scott ok?


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker Get Married in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker got married in an Elvis style wedding ceremony in Las Vegas after the Grammys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I find him creepy....anyone who tatts his face doesn't like themselves very much IMO.
I did like seeing him drumming at the grammys.  at least it shows he is famous for something other than his tatts and his fiance


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I find him creepy....anyone who tatts his face doesn't like themselves very much IMO.
> I did like seeing him drumming at the grammys.  *at least it shows he is famous for something other than his tatts and his fiance*


I don't like tatts on the face either. 


lol


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker Get Married in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker got married in an Elvis style wedding ceremony in Las Vegas after the Grammys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




lawdamercy!!!  and people used to say she was the normal one!     start the clock..........


----------



## limom

I like them together.
Grown friends getting together, why not?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> lawdamercy!!!  and people used to say she was the normal one!     start the clock..........


yes, I never watched their show but I thought she was the cutest and most normal....one recent photo I saw her showed her bare butt with travis holding onto to it.  has she had butt implant work too?


----------



## LavenderIce

limom said:


> Is Scott ok?



Of course he is. His half his age gf of the week will make sure of it. Until she realizes how useless he is.


----------



## TC1

I like them together too. Travis is more than just the face tattoos. I've read his book. He has a good head on his shoulders. He's raised his kids on his own as well as his ex wife's oldest child with Oscar De La Hoya as his daughter.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Pregnancy announcement in 3 2 1  …


----------



## TC1

Kourtney said on the into for the K's Hulu series that she was trying to get pregnant and taking hormones. She said she had been gaining weight and it's all everyone seems to talk about. If she is pregnant, good for them. They are both engaged parents...much unlike her siblings baby daddies


----------



## lanasyogamama

She really must have zero interest in weddings to wait until she is 42 years old and then get married in the middle of the night in Las Vegas.


----------



## TC1

I read on Page Six it was just "for fun" there was no legal marriage license issued. So...TMZ just felt like trying to break the internet today?


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> I read on Page Six it was just "for fun" there was no legal marriage license issued. So...TMZ just felt like trying to break the internet today?


Or damage control?


----------



## TC1

lanasyogamama said:


> Or damage control?


Damage control of what?


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> Damage control of what?


I think PMK would want a big Hulu wedding instead.


----------



## TC1

lanasyogamama said:


> I think PMK would want a big Hulu wedding instead.


Oh..I didn't ever assume otherwise. I'm sure they would have one with or without the legality of a Vegas ceremony.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Is he any good at drumming?
Hopefully they can be happy together & provide some stability for the kids.


----------



## TC1

A bottle of Red said:


> Is he any good at drumming?
> Hopefully they can be happy together & provide some stability for the kids.


he's a very renown drummer, yes


----------



## bag-princess

by the time they get married people will be over it And their shenanigans!!  











						Kourtney Just Confirmed She And Travis Aren't Legally Married After All And Said Their Vegas Ceremony Was A "Practice" Run
					

"Once upon a time in a land far, far away (Las Vegas) at 2am, after an epic night and a little tequila, a queen and her handsome king ventured out to the only open chapel with an Elvis and got married (with no license)."




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## A1aGypsy

You know, he isn’t my cup of tea. And some of the photos of them make me worry for the retinas of her children. However, those caveats in place, I do pause to note that in all of the photos accompanying that article, she looks gloriously happy. Like head back, full on  joy. And really, who can complain about that?


----------



## bag-princess

A1aGypsy said:


> You know, he isn’t my cup of tea. And some of the photos of them make me worry for the retinas of her children. However, those caveats in place, I do pause to note that *in all of the photos* accompanying that article, she looks gloriously happy. Like head back, full on  joy. And really, who can complain about that?




key words.  that's what she is selling.


----------



## chowlover2

I read somewhere they were friends at school. I also read the personality you have at age 7 is the one you have for life, so maybe she feels she can be herself with him since they have known each other for so long. Acting or not, she has looked much happier with him than she ever did with Scott. 

Any peeps out of Lord Disick lately?


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> Oh..I didn't ever assume otherwise. I'm sure they would have one with or without the legality of a Vegas ceremony.


I heard that they were married back on 2/22/2022 secretly and TMZ said that they would only marry people with a marriage license only. ( don't have any proof that this is true)

But TMZ said that they called and they claimed that that place said that they don't marry people without a marriage license but TMZ also that they can't find a marriage license. But in CA you can get a confidential marriage license, if they do have a marriage license.


----------



## TC1

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that they were married back on 2/22/2022 secretly and TMZ said that they would only marry people with a marriage license only. ( don't have any proof that this is true)
> 
> But TMZ said that they called and they claimed that that place said that they don't marry people without a marriage license but TMZ also that they can't find a marriage license. But in CA you can get a confidential marriage license, if they do have a marriage.


Kourtney posted on her IG that in Vegas they had no license. Kylie's baby was born 2/2/22 so I don't really see them having a secret ceremony. But who knows


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> Kourtney posted on her IG that in Vegas they had no license. Kylie's baby was born 2/2/22 so I don't really see them having a secret ceremony. But who knows



Oh I went back and looked at my previous post and I typed that rumor is that they may have gotten secretly married on_ 2.22.2022_, I _didn't type 2.2.2022_. Yes I know that is when Kylie's baby was born.

I think this so Vegas Wedding stuff is just to get people talking about the show, to increase interest in the show, imo.


----------



## uhpharm01

they talked about the Las Vegas wedding.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> they talked about the Las Vegas wedding.





has kourt always had boobies that size???


----------



## limom

OMFG, can’t they rest a tiny, little bit?


----------



## LavenderIce

bag-princess said:


> has kourt always had boobies that size???


She has implants so I want to say yes, but they could look more voluptuous due to hormones (attemtping IVF) or pregnancy.



limom said:


> OMFG, can’t they rest a tiny, little bit?



Absolutely not. That family has attention whoring on lock. They will milk any and every opportunity for attention.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I heard them say in an interview that it’s so good to be back filming after being off for so long. What. Was it even a year before they went to Hulu?

On Kimmel: I don’t like Khloe’s lips at all. 
PMK looks so good with a shorter cut. She should go back to that. Kim looked stiff as a board and kept checking herself in the TV monitor.

Kendall & Kourt looked good. I liked Kourt’s outfit.


----------



## TC1

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh I went back and looked at my previous post and I typed that rumor is that they may have gotten secretly married on_ 2.22.2022_, I _didn't type 2.2.2022_. Yes I know that is when Kylie's baby was born.
> 
> I think this so Vegas Wedding stuff is just to get people talking about the show, to increase interest in the show, imo.


2/22/22 or 2/2/22 I couldn't care less. Legal or not..I don't care, I was pointing out that Kourtney posted on her IG they didn't have a license in Vegas.


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> 2/22/22 or 2/2/22 I couldn't care less. Legal or not..I don't care, I was pointing out that Kourtney posted on her IG they didn't have a license in Vegas.


dp


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> I heard them say in an interview that it’s so good to be back filming after being off for so long. What. Was it even a year before they went to Hulu?
> 
> On Kimmel: I don’t like Khloe’s lips at all.
> *PMK looks so good with a shorter cut. *She should go back to that. Kim looked stiff as a board and kept checking herself in the TV monitor.
> 
> Kendall & Kourt looked good. I liked Kourt’s outfit.





i love that little bob on her - she looks fabulous!  we all know she has had work done but i have seen other women that have too and they look like bad cartoon characters.  and instead of looking great and younger.......the do not!


----------



## limom

PMK has a wig on, no?


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> he's a very renown drummer, yes





he is awesome on those drums!!!
this was so good!










						Thank you HER Music for a beautiful musical experience. It was a pleasure playing  with you and Travis Barker. Until next time… | By Lenny Kravitz | Facebook
					

681K views, 27K likes, 17K loves, 2K comments, 7.6K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Lenny Kravitz: Thank you HER Music for a beautiful musical experience. It was a pleasure playing  with you and...




					fb.watch


----------



## LavenderIce

I must be the only one who doesn't like PMK's bob.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> I read on Page Six it was just "for fun" there was no legal marriage license issued. So...TMZ just felt like trying to break the internet today?


I read that her Hulu photographers were there in Vegas, so it was just for the show and Hulu can pay for a huge extravaganza later... ?


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> PMK has a wig on, no?


Looks like a wig and she looks like Ghislaine Maxwell - another pimp!


----------



## pixiejenna

Well if PMK is good at anything it’s working a free wedding for her daughters.


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> Well if PMK is good at anything it’s working a free wedding for her daughters.


this is where they were "fake married"





__





						One Love Wedding Chapel | 310 Gass Ave 89101
					

Thank you for taking this opportunity to learn more about One Love Wedding Chapel in Las Vegas, Nevada. We offer weddings 24/7/365!




					www.oneloveweddingchapel.com


----------



## A bottle of Red

uhpharm01 said:


> this is where they were "fake married"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Love Wedding Chapel | 310 Gass Ave 89101
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking this opportunity to learn more about One Love Wedding Chapel in Las Vegas, Nevada. We offer weddings 24/7/365!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oneloveweddingchapel.com


Putting aside the sex tape thing , and realizing i do not watch any of these shows; i think pmk has helped her daughters become quite financially successful.  Not sure what's so wrong w that, why ppl dislike her so much? 
(The son is a separate storry)


----------



## limom

A bottle of Red said:


> Putting aside the sex tape thing , and realizing i do not watch any of these shows; i think pmk has helped her daughters become quite financially successful.  Not sure what's so wrong w that, why ppl dislike her so much?
> (The son is a separate storry)


I would take ombrage in my mother pimping me relentlessly for her 10 percent.
But hey, it is just me


----------



## uhpharm01

A bottle of Red said:


> Putting aside the sex tape thing , and realizing i do not watch any of these shows; i think pmk has helped her daughters become quite financially successful.  Not sure what's so wrong w that, why ppl dislike her so much?
> (The son is a separate storry)


I don't have a problem with it either. But I think that this "fake marriage" thing is just to that they can get more attention to their TV show on Hulu tv.


----------



## meluvs2shop

The whole fake marriage thing is so dumb and such a big cry for even more attention. It’s annoying the amount of coverage it’s getting.


----------



## uhpharm01

I agree. 

But for that Wedding chapel to have on their website that they only marry people with a wedding license and only by appointment after midnight, maybe it's a real wedding but it was only filmed for the Hulu tv even though they said that it was "practice wedding".


----------



## pukasonqo

God, they really cannot be this ignorant and proud of it!


----------



## limom

pukasonqo said:


> God, they really cannot be this ignorant and proud of it!


No, they are not. It is bad acting. We are bombarded with the entire family promo here. 
Kim is calling herself a lawyer now.
I don’t know if people are interested in their lives anymore.
Hulu most likely overspend….


----------



## uhpharm01

Travis' daughter Alabama & stepdaughter Atiana praise 'stepmom' Kourtney on bday
					

TRAVIS Barker’s daughter Alabama Barker and his stepdaughter Atiana De La Hoya praised Kourtney Kardashian on her birthday. The word “stepmom” was even tossed around in their cute…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s sad that their own mother could be bothered to parent them. If Kourt is a good influence on his kids good for them they deserve it.


----------



## TC1

The "kids" are 18 and 16 Atianna is 23. I think if they throw around the word "stepmom" it's to get under Shanna's skin.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love how this thread is still titled Kourtney & Scott. I feel like he will always be a permanent fixture in that family even when his kids are adults. He’s so immature.


----------



## Swanky

I cannot take another thread for anyone associated with them lol


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Just saw an article that Larsa and Scott were hanging poolside together. What was the falling out with her and the Kards?


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t think that Scott warrants his own thread he’s not interesting enough lol.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ugh Larsa. I barely tolerate her on Miami housewives.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Chanel4Eva said:


> Just saw an article that Larsa and *Scott* were hanging poolside together. What was the falling out with her and the Kards?


I thought you meant her x husband. Lol Actually, they might still be married.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

meluvs2shop said:


> I thought you meant her x husband. Lol Actually, they might still be married.


Oh lol. Sorry I should have been more specific


----------



## LittleStar88

Travis' ex shares cryptic quote after he's accused of 'controlling' Kourtney
					

TRAVIS Barker’s ex Shanna Moakler has shared a cryptic quote after the drummer was accused by fans of “controlling” his fiancee Kourtney Kardashian. Shanna, 46, has shared a post …




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

She must’ve been in Italy recently per her IG. Kourt has such a natural beautiful face. You really see it in the green dress. All pics from her IG page including the recent Met Gala look.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> She must’ve been in Italy recently per her IG. Kourt has such a *natural *beautiful face. You really see it in the green dress. All pics from her IG page including the recent Met Gala look.
> View attachment 5395022
> View attachment 5395023
> View attachment 5395024



Ummm...not sure how "natural" it is.


----------



## LavenderIce

It's natural in relation to the rest of her family. They all share the same thirst, but when it comes to her looks, Kourtney is the most IDGAF about PS.


----------



## LittleStar88

meluvs2shop said:


> She must’ve been in Italy recently per her IG. Kourt has such a natural beautiful face. You really see it in the green dress. All pics from her IG page including the recent Met Gala look.
> View attachment 5395022
> View attachment 5395023
> View attachment 5395024



Ok, I am far from perfect but her b00bs in that green dress are all over the place like two unruly lumps.

The Met Gala dress is the worst. No f**ks given.


----------



## lanasyogamama

The white and off white next to each other is bothering me.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> She must’ve been in Italy recently per her IG. Kourt has such a natural beautiful face. You really see it in the green dress. All pics from her IG page including the recent Met Gala look.
> View attachment 5395022
> View attachment 5395023
> View attachment 5395024


Natural? For a Kardashian, but not for the average person.

Lorrie Hill said she did the fox eyes thing and also had a facelift upsweep (whatever it's called) that really defines the jaw.

The recent one is filtered, but you can see the new shape of the eyes and jaw.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Natural? For a Kardashian, but not for the average person.
> 
> Lorrie Hill said she did the fox eyes thing and also had a facelift upsweep (whatever it's called) that really defines the jaw.
> 
> The recent one is filtered, but you can see the new shape of the eyes and jaw.
> 
> View attachment 5395363
> View attachment 5395364


she looks like her mom in the bottom pic


----------



## meluvs2shop

the other pic on her IG with the green dress was even more noticeable how it fit around the boob area. I opted for the less revealing pic. I must say, she looks good with the added extra pounds tho.

her style is horrendous now. She use to have the best style out of all her sisters. 

these women always morph into whomever they are dating.


----------



## LittleStar88




----------



## sdkitty

LittleStar88 said:


> View attachment 5396194


really....I guess he looks ok for him.  her outfit is a no for me


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder what he looked like before ll the tattoos and shaved head?


----------



## calicocat

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder what he looked like before ll the tattoos and shaved head?


 Found a couple of old pics:  

https://www.thefamouspeople.com/profiles/images/travis-barker-5.jpg 



			http://www.snakkle.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/travis-barker-yearbook-high-school-young-1993-red-carpet-2011-photo-split.jpg


----------



## bag-princess

P ain’t having it!










						Kourtney Kardashian's daughter started crying and hung up on her when she told her that she was engaged to Travis Barker
					

Kourtney Kardashian's children weren't invited to Travis Barker's proposal, and her daughter Penelope didn't take the news well over the phone.




					www.insider.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

That’s really sad.


----------



## chowlover2

calicocat said:


> Found a couple of old pics:
> 
> https://www.thefamouspeople.com/profiles/images/travis-barker-5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.snakkle.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/travis-barker-yearbook-high-school-young-1993-red-carpet-2011-photo-split.jpg


He looks much better with some hair!


----------



## lallybelle

Yeah I didn't see it but I heard she was mad at Kris for not including her kids. Kris says she figured they were too young and she didn't know how to explain to Scott where they were going. She even liked some comments expressing that Kris was wrong while the show aired. I would have wanted my kids there too, make them feel included and involved.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

lallybelle said:


> Yeah I didn't see it but I heard she was mad at Kris for not including her kids. Kris says she figured they were too young and she didn't know how to explain to Scott where they were going. She even liked some comments expressing that Kris was wrong while the show aired. I would have wanted my kids there too, make them feel included and involved.



She's their mother, and Travis is their soon-to-be step daddy. Since we all know this was planned for attention/ratings (there's evidence on their subRedditt where the filming gaffes/continuity errors are noted) either one of them could have put their foot down and included the kids in it, especially Travis. But given the way he treats his own daughter, I'm not surprised at this.


----------



## chowlover2

Scott has been laying low throughout the engagement.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I’m really thinking Kourt is prego.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know if she is or not but she is definitely trying.  I recall her saying that the weight she's gained is from ivf treatments.


----------



## LavenderIce

She's deviating from the sisters' pattern of having the same baby daddy for all their children. But, not out of sync from PMK's playbook. She's got two baby daddys after all.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Poor kids


----------



## bag-princess

Inside Scott Disick's $45m fortune - from club appearances to flipping mansions
					

SCOTT Disick may not be a Kardashian, but he sure gets paid like one. The personality and entrepreneur has accumulated an impressive net worth. In our latest installment in our new Celeb Riche…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## A bottle of Red

So i came across an article where supposedly Travis moved to their neighborhood years ago because he was in love with her back then. Even though she was with scott & they couldn't date, he wanted to be near her.
Do you think Creepy or sweet?


----------



## bag-princess

A bottle of Red said:


> So i came across an article where supposedly Travis moved to their neighborhood years ago because he was in love with her back then. Even though she was with scott & they couldn't date, he wanted to be near her.
> Do you think Creepy or sweet?




well they have supposedly been good friends for years so i guess it all depends on who is telling the story.


----------



## A bottle of Red

bag-princess said:


> well they have supposedly been good friends for years so i guess it all depends on who is telling the story.


Seemed like kris was telling it to her


----------



## TC1

Kris told that story this week on The Kardashians.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kourtney Kardashian & Travis Barker Married (For Real) in Santa Barbara
					

Kourtney and Travis get hitched for real this time ... they just said "I do" in front of the Santa Barbara courthouse.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

^Interesting wedding dress.  Dash of trash


----------



## uhpharm01

Now someone is claiming that they were just taking wedding photos and that it's wasn't a wedding yet. 
But People is also taking about it too. So I don't know. 








						Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker Are Legally Married: Source
					

Travis Barker and Kourtney Kardashian got engaged in October 2021 after less than a year of dating




					people.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Am I the only one who finds it amusing that she’s marrying Travis multiple times? Once in Vegas but not legally binding, a second time in Cali at the courthouse, and they’re planning a big wedding in Italy. I can’t decide if she’s trying to one up Kim on weddings or really rub it in Scott’s face lol.


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> Am I the only one who finds it amusing that she’s marrying Travis multiple times? Once in Vegas but not legally binding, a second time in Cali at the courthouse, and they’re planning a big wedding in Italy. I can’t decide if she’s trying to one up Kim on weddings or really rub it in Scott’s face lol.


...or a desperate ploy to keep getting herself attention.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> ...or a desperate ploy to keep getting herself attention.




she is as thirsty as the rest of them!  people are starting to see that she really is not the "only normal one" as they used to claim.  she desperately wants some of the attention or else she would remain in the background as she has always been.  which i don't think she really liked as much as she has always tried to claim.


----------



## LittleStar88

I also agree that she is looking for/enjoying the attention.

They're not my most favorite people to watch/follow but if they're both truly happy, then more power to them.


----------



## LavenderIce

Just wanted to post this to show the dress


----------



## LittleStar88

LavenderIce said:


> Just wanted to post this to show the dress




This was the best she could come up with? Looks like when a kid plays dress-up with the clothing found in a pile on the floor of mom's closet.

Not flattering, and skirt so short you can almost see her cookies.


----------



## bag-princess

she looks ridiculous!! and dare i say very slutty!!   she has been fliming long enough to know where the camera is without looking straight into it.  and if she is not pregnant then that little pouchy pouch is from drinking and partying.


----------



## Jayne1

White and what's with the wedding veil? Very odd for a 40 something with multiple kids.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> White and what's with the wedding veil? Very odd for a 40 something with multiple kids.


She looks like Madonna in the Like a Virgin video.


----------



## V0N1B2

Why is she wearing a veil with my Nana’s Playtex slip from 1975?


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> She looks like Madonna in the Like a Virgin video.



she wish she did!!   




V0N1B2 said:


> Why is she wearing a veil with my Nana’s Playtex slip from 1975?


----------



## megs0927

Even if it was just a wedding shoot that dress is horrid. Not a fan of her style at all since she’s been with Travis


----------



## TC1

I think this was just the civil ceremony with his dad and MJ as witnesses. I don't think anyone else was there. That will be saved for the Hulu show..which I assume they'll be having a big wedding (with her kids in attendance)


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I think this was just the civil ceremony with his dad and MJ as witnesses. I don't think anyone else was there. That will be saved for the Hulu show..which I assume they'll be having a big wedding (*with her kids in attendance*)


I would hope so.  She boohoo'ed about them being absent from her engagement (which I totally understand), so you'd think they'd be at her wedding.  Besides, this is the legal one.  You can have 100 more weddings, the first one is the one that counts.  What do I know?


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> I would hope so.  She boohoo'ed about them being absent from her engagement (which I totally understand), so you'd think they'd be at her wedding.  Besides, this is the legal one.  You can have 100 more weddings, the first one is the one that counts.  What do I know?


The date must have some sort of meaning for them..otherwise I don't understand the need for all these ceremonies


----------



## meluvs2shop

What the Helllll is she wearing? 
And did she really get married on the steps of the courthouse? As in outside?


----------



## chowlover2

They are supposedly having the big wedding in Italy this summer. On Hulu's dime.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> They are supposedly having the big wedding in Italy this summer. On Hulu's dime.




i would not be surprised - kris has probably been burning the midnignt oil trying to make this happen for the show.


----------



## bag-princess

Step Inside Travis Barker's "Zen" Calabasas Home Where He Spends Time With Kourtney Kardashian - E! Online
					

When Travis Barker isn’t on the road, he and his wife Kourtney Kardashian and their blended family are relaxing in his California home. See inside the Calabasas abode below.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## zen1965

^^ Not what I would call zen style. Each to their own…


----------



## LittleStar88

Travis Barker Discussed Dating Kim & Now People Think He Moved To Calabasas To Be Closer To Her, Not Kourtney
					

<b>“</b>We'd be really sweet around each other, like little kids, and then when we were apart, she'd call me and say, 'I want to see you again.' 'Me too,' I'd say,” Travis writes of Kim in his 2015 memoir.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## bag-princess

Kardashian-Jenners Take Italy! Inside Kourtney, Travis' Wedding Weekend
					

The Kardashian-Jenners have arrived in Italy ahead of Kourtney Kardashian and husband Travis Barker’s wedding ceremony! Photos.




					www.lifeandstylemag.com


----------



## purseinsanity

LittleStar88 said:


> Travis Barker Discussed Dating Kim & Now People Think He Moved To Calabasas To Be Closer To Her, Not Kourtney
> 
> 
> <b>“</b>We'd be really sweet around each other, like little kids, and then when we were apart, she'd call me and say, 'I want to see you again.' 'Me too,' I'd say,” Travis writes of Kim in his 2015 memoir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com


That's just gross.  How many sloppy seconds are passed around amongst the sisters?


----------



## pixiejenna

Without sloppy seconds who would these sisters date?


----------



## purseinsanity

Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker Spotted in All-Black Ensembles for Pre-Wedding Lunch
					

Before saying their "I dos" in Portofino, Italy, Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker were seen walking to a pre-wedding lunch in matching black outfits




					people.com
				



Don’t understand all the Goth.  Not loving her looks.  Trashy more than Klassy.


----------



## pukasonqo

purseinsanity said:


> Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker Spotted in All-Black Ensembles for Pre-Wedding Lunch
> 
> 
> Before saying their "I dos" in Portofino, Italy, Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker were seen walking to a pre-wedding lunch in matching black outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t understand all the Goth.  Not loving her looks.  Trashy more than Klassy.


Sorry, they both look ridiculous 
The hooker and the priest cosplay?


----------



## LittleStar88

I have no words for this messy situation.


----------



## Nibb

Looks like someone is going to a midnight showing of Rocky Horror.


----------



## Gennas

LittleStar88 said:


> I have no words for this messy situation.


I saw a pic of Mason and Penelope and they look so sad and depressed. I hope they don't turn out like their father and get into drugs and alcohol.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Kourt is having a mid life fashion crisis in her 40s. I’ve never seen her repeat so many bad outfit choices. Where’s Joan Rivers when you need her.


----------



## chowlover2

While I was hoping for a wedding more like Kitty Spencer's ( D & G provided her wardrobe ), Kourt & Travis appear very happy. More than she ever did with Scott. Seeing Travis give the tour of his home warmed me up to him. He seems like a normal guy with a normal home. Not everything is black & white like Kim and her Mom, nor is it a barren box like Kanye's home. I actually think the goth stuff probably fits in with his rock and roll life style. I bet away from the cameras Kourt and Travis eat healthy and are in bed by 10:30 every night.


----------



## White Orchid

chowlover2 said:


> While I was hoping for a wedding more like Kitty Spencer's ( D & G provided her wardrobe ), Kourt & Travis appear very happy. More than she ever did with Scott. Seeing Travis give the tour of his home warmed me up to him. He seems like a normal guy with a normal home. Not everything is black & white like Kim and her Mom, nor is it a barren box like Kanye's home. I actually think the goth stuff probably fits in with his rock and roll life style. I bet away from the cameras Kourt and Travis eat healthy and are in bed by 10:30 every night.


You forgot to add, “and licking each other’s faces”. Hopefully they’ll spare us this time.


----------



## purseproblm

This dress


----------



## mikimoto007

chowlover2 said:


> While I was hoping for a wedding more like Kitty Spencer's ( D & G provided her wardrobe ), Kourt & Travis appear very happy. More than she ever did with Scott. Seeing Travis give the tour of his home warmed me up to him. He seems like a normal guy with a normal home. Not everything is black & white like Kim and her Mom, nor is it a barren box like Kanye's home. I actually think the goth stuff probably fits in with his rock and roll life style. I bet away from the cameras Kourt and Travis eat healthy and are in bed by 10:30 every night.



Me too! I'm bewildered that the designers who gave us Kitty Spencer's wedding wardrobe are serving us this?? Is it true it's all sponsored by D and G?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Nothing seems to fit right, not a good look for D&G


----------



## Mrs.Z




----------



## purseproblm

Mrs.Z said:


> Nothing seems to fit right, not a good look for D&G
> 
> View attachment 5409915


The veil is pretty


----------



## redney

Messy. Par for the course. Travis looks classic.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Oh dear. You would think they could afford better wedding clothes


----------



## pixiejenna

A bottle of Red said:


> Oh dear. You would think they could afford better wedding clothes



When your wedding is sponsored you get what you get lol. The only thing I like is the veil the rest looks tragic.


----------



## sgj99

And the countdown begins … I give them 16-18 month
the K crew aren’t real good at the whole commitment, til death do us part thing.


----------



## pukasonqo

Is she wearing the couture version of what baseball catchers wear? 
I heard D&G were azz***** but to troll her like this on her wedding day?
The black dress looked like an cheapie halloween costume and this is no better


----------



## Jayne1

So Travis is into the whole over-the-top spectacle thing?

Did they really need D&G to offer the clothes? The Ks have plenty of money and Hulu is sponsoring most of the cost - just buy your own dresses and have it anywhere in the world.


----------



## sdkitty

purseproblm said:


> The veil is pretty


that's it
dress looks like a corset
tasteless


----------



## A bottle of Red

Jayne1 said:


> So Travis is into the whole over-the-top spectacle thing?
> 
> Did they really need D&G to offer the clothes? The Ks have plenty of money and Hulu is sponsoring most of the cost - just buy your own dresses and have it anywhere in the world.


I mean sponsored by a company or no, you gotta be able to say those clothes are ridiculous & wear something else.


----------



## pixiejenna

sgj99 said:


> And the countdown begins … I give them 16-18 month
> the K crew aren’t real good at the whole commitment, til death do us part thing.



They aren't good with commitment but are competitive with each other. I feel like she'll try to last longer than kims last marriage. I also predict that they'll have 2 kids.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> They aren't good with commitment but are competitive with each other. I feel like she'll try to last longer than kims last marriage. I also predict that they'll have 2 kids.


I'm disappointed in her.  I never watched their show and don't know much about her but she did seem more "normal" - being married with kids, not having huge butt implants and extensive PS


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you Kourtney for kicking off wedding season with the ugly wedding dress trilogy! On a positive note, apparently one of Travis's tats made it on her veil.


----------



## bag-princess

Travis looks like Lurch in his tux   










						Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker Are Married (Again!) in a Lavish Ceremony in Italy
					

The May 22 wedding follows Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker's legal marriage on May 15 and their "practice wedding" at a Las Vegas chapel in April




					people.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Who would have thought that quiet, low-key Kourtney would pick a wedding dress that looks like a cheap stripper's costume. Ew.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Yeah, I almost went to express the same thing and see it’s already been said. I thought she was the quasi normal one. This is awful. And I’m a big “you do you” person. But she looks like she forgot to put her dress on.

I’m also not a religious person but Wowzers. Such a lack of respect.


----------



## chowlover2

Love makes you do stupid things. I cringe at some of the things I have done. Kourt has always been the most normal, and she looks happy. I'm going to wish them well and hold my breath!


----------



## bag-princess

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Who would have thought that quiet, low-key Kourtney would pick a wedding dress that looks like a cheap stripper's costume. Ew.




that is why i say she is as thirsty as the rest of them - if not more now!   she was not getting any attention because she was so boring and we equated that to being "normal" i guess but now she is having her moment in the sun after years of watching it be all about kim and she is loving her second of it!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

A1aGypsy said:


> I’m also not a religious person but Wowzers. Such a lack of respect.



I saw that too. And they talk about going to church on their show frequently, so not sure what her deal is.


----------



## zen1965

A1aGypsy said:


> Yeah, I almost went to express the same thing and see it’s already been said. I thought she was the quasi normal one. This is awful. And I’m a big “you do you” person. But she looks like she forgot to put her dress on.
> 
> I’m also not a religious person but Wowzers. Such a lack of respect.


My thoughts exactly!
She got married in a Catholic church wearing THAT?


----------



## pukasonqo

zen1965 said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> She got married in a Catholic church wearing THAT?


Surprised but as everything is for sale these days…same as in the older days only then it was more discreet 
I would be surprised if it was a church as they are both divorced but $$$$make the world go around…


----------



## White Orchid

Gennas said:


> I saw a pic of Mason and Penelope and they look so sad and depressed. I hope they don't turn out like their father and get into drugs and alcohol.


Are you sure it was Mason as since he’s put on weight, I haven’t seen any photos of him - just the younger two.


----------



## White Orchid

One look at him and even Scott (with all his associated problems) seems like a better alternative.  His Tatts are beyond hideous


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

pukasonqo said:


> Surprised but as everything is for sale these days…same as in the older days only then it was more discreet
> I would be surprised if it was a church as they are both divorced but $$$$make the world go around…



Hu? Kourtney hasn't been married before, that was Khloe. Or Kim for that matter, multiple times.


----------



## pukasonqo

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Hu? Kourtney hasn't been married before, that was Khloe. Or Kim for that matter, multiple times.


She was living in sin
Been a long time since I had anything to do w the Catholic faith so I am not up to date w their practices


----------



## starrysky7

zen1965 said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> She got married in a Catholic church wearing THAT?



It looks like an outdoor wedding to me, is it supposed to be in a church? The man officiating doesn‘t give catholic priest either…


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don’t think it was a Catholic wedding. A girl in s Facebook group I’m in said that the guy performing the cemetery was the pastor in some youth group she was in for her church growing up.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The vulgar "dress" aside, the huge Holy Mary on the veil is still tasteless.

Seriously, this may well be her only wedding, and she chose to wear that? Just why.


----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The vulgar "dress" aside, the huge Holy Mary on the veil is still tasteless.
> 
> Seriously, this may well be her only wedding, and she chose to wear that? Just why.


I was thinking the same thing. She waited this long to get married and then wasted on this get up?


----------



## Grande Latte

I wish her all the best on her marriage.
It takes guts to get married. 

What I don’t get is the dress. There are SO many cool, edgy wedding dresses out there, I do think think this is the most flattering silhouette. But she looks happy. So I guess that’s the most important thing.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I am watching an AD feature about Travis' Calabasas home (which is very beautiful BTW), and Kourtney is sitting on the kitchen counter in a pyjama top with no pants on. Like, what's wrong with that chick, is she reliving her wild youth or something? Acute midlife crisis? Am I missing the joke?

Speaking of homes, are they not living together?


----------



## meluvs2shop

And if the white dress wasn’t enough she had the same one made in black for the reception. They all looked ridiculous.


----------



## lallybelle

The Jenner girls looked good though. They just had some D&G Florals but "normal" style dresses.


----------



## sdkitty

zen1965 said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> She got married in a Catholic church wearing THAT?


she got married in a Catholic church?  did she get the first marriage annulled?


----------



## starrysky7

So they had Pavarotti singing, he sang at Kim and Kanye's wedding in Italy. This looks like the wish.com version of Kim's wedding, it's embarrassing.


----------



## A bottle of Red

starrysky7 said:


> So they had Pavarotti singing, he sang at Kim and Kanye's wedding in Italy. This looks like the wish.com version of Kim's wedding, it's embarrassing.


Isn't he no longer alive?


----------



## zen1965

Pavarotti died in 2007. #confused


----------



## starrysky7

A bottle of Red said:


> Isn't he no longer alive?



oh dear god I wrote Pavarotti but meant Andrea Bocelli. I’m mortified…


----------



## LavenderIce

sdkitty said:


> she got married in a Catholic church?  did she get the first marriage annulled?


She was never married to the father of her three children. Apparently the wedding venue was a castle not a Catholic church.


----------



## zen1965

^^ I just saw the „altar“-like baroque background and wrongly assumed it was a church…


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> she got married in a Catholic church?  did she get the first marriage annulled?



Which one? Their courthouse ceremony? That would not count as a marriage in the Catholic church (but are they even Catholic? Didn't they make a big fuss in Armenia a while back?).

But also, that weirdly cropped picture looked like a church but then turned out to be their backdrop for their outdoor thing, so no.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

n/m


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

starrysky7 said:


> oh dear god I wrote Pavarotti but meant Andrea Bocelli. I’m mortified…



So weird. Of all the other opera singers they couldn't find one they liked equally as well to make it their own?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I had a cousin that copied her sister’s wedding to a T. Same venue, food, vendors.  It was so strange.


----------



## Lounorada

LittleStar88 said:


> I have no words for this messy situation.










LavenderIce said:


> Thank you Kourtney for kicking off wedding season with the ugly wedding dress trilogy! On a positive note, apparently one of Travis's tats made it on her veil.
> View attachment 5409986


Oh no.


All I can see is those fugly, unflattering shaped knickers she's wearing under the sheet of lace she's calling a dress.
The last thing you should she on someone's wedding day is the underwear they're wearing and she's goes and wears her underwear as her wedding 'dress'. Classy


----------



## purseinsanity

Mrs.Z said:


> Nothing seems to fit right, not a good look for D&G
> 
> View attachment 5409915


That's a SKIMS body suit with sheer skirt.  Hot mess.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lanasyogamama said:


> I had a cousin that copied her sister’s wedding to a T. Same venue, food, vendors.  It was so strange.



Good thing she got herself at least another husband.


----------



## Silverplume

As to the small pasta serving size at the reception, is it not possible that the pasta is the first item in a buffet-style service? The internet is freaking out on it, but no one seems to have considered that possibility.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Silverplume said:


> As to the small pasta serving size at the reception, is it not possible that the pasta is the first item in a buffet-style service? The internet is freaking out on it, but no one seems to have considered that possibility.



I thought pasta was a common starter in Italy. Obviously you don't want to stuff yourself with pasta if a meat course follows (that said, I think Travis said in the AD piece he's vegan?).


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> she got married in a Catholic church?  did she get the first marriage annulled?


She's never been married.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Ok I googled it and I don't know, one mouthful of pasta wouldn't make me happy.


----------



## charlottawill

lallybelle said:


> The Jenner girls looked good though. They just had some D&G Florals but "normal" style dresses.



Kendall's was so tight she had trouble walking up stairs in it. What a hot mess this whole crew is. I guess I shouldn't be surprised.



> https://people.com/style/kourtney-kardashian-travis-barker-wedding-see-every-style-moment/?


----------



## Grande Latte

A wedding? Looks like too much fun at a Halloween party. Oh wait, the theme is Gothic style. Hahaha.


----------



## chowlover2

Travis is the only one who looks normal.


----------



## bag-princess

if y'all thought the wedding dress was vulgar...........smh











						Kourtney Kardashian Shares Black-Veiled Pre-Wedding Photos: 'Here Comes The...'
					

Ahead of her Italian wedding to beau Travis Barker, Kourtney Kardashian shared photos of her all-black Dolce & Gabbana mini dress with a Virgin Mary emblem across its front




					people.com


----------



## bag-princess

and after wearing the virgin mary on several outfits - she decides to wear this to the reception.  looks like everything and everyone wore D&G.  wonder how PMK managed that deal.


----------



## bagsforme

I find it extremely tacky that the whole wedding was sponsored by D&G


----------



## zinacef

bagsforme said:


> I find it extremely tacky that the whole wedding was sponsored by D&G


And by Hulu! Must not forget!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

bagsforme said:


> I find it extremely tacky that the whole wedding was sponsored by D&G



Times are tough, even for millionaires with billionaire relatives marrying another millionaire. [/sarcasm]


----------



## lallybelle

What is with this whole train wreck of fashion Kourt has going on? Does she not own pants or a full dress or skirt? If this is all D&G, they done did her wrong and I don't know who was telling her any of this looked good.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> if y'all thought the wedding dress was vulgar...........smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian Shares Black-Veiled Pre-Wedding Photos: 'Here Comes The...'
> 
> 
> Ahead of her Italian wedding to beau Travis Barker, Kourtney Kardashian shared photos of her all-black Dolce & Gabbana mini dress with a Virgin Mary emblem across its front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


vulgar is right...and sacrilegious


----------



## charlottawill

lallybelle said:


> What is with this whole train wreck of fashion Kourt has going on? Does she not own pants or a full dress or skirt? If this is all D&G, they done did her wrong and I don't know who was telling her any of this looked good.



It was awful, every last outfit on all of them. But hey, it was free.


----------



## LavenderIce

Tacky is their identity in fashion, behavior and lifestyle.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dead!


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Dead!
> View attachment 5411271





omg


----------



## LittleStar88

meluvs2shop said:


> Dead!
> View attachment 5411271



This 100% wins the internet for me today


----------



## pukasonqo

meluvs2shop said:


> Dead!
> View attachment 5411271


The bodyguards are fine, more of them and less of the Ks!
Reign’s face says it all


----------



## LavenderIce

Reign is all of us when we see their outfits.


----------



## Jayne1

zinacef said:


> And by Hulu! Must not forget!


Exactly.  Must make it a spectacle so people will tune in.


----------



## Jayne1

Grande Latte said:


> A wedding? Looks like too much fun at a Halloween party. Oh wait, the theme is Gothic style. Hahaha.



Notice how the K and Js were dancing (and sticking their tongues out) for the camera. When the camera wasn't turned on, they were probably just sitting down, staring at their phones.


----------



## Grande Latte

Check it out.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Every last detail, but forgot a skirt? Too bad.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> Check it out.





i think it’s amazing how D&G are pushing this as if they are working with an A-list celebrity that actually paid for all this.  Do they need the recognition of the K’s that badly?


----------



## bag-princess

Apparently they do!




			https://www.realitytitbit.com/celebrity-news/the-kardashians/did-dolce-and-gabbana-pay-the-kardashians-to-model-wedding-outfits?fs=e&s=cl


----------



## Grande Latte

bag-princess said:


> i think it’s amazing how D&G are pushing this as if they are working with an A-list celebrity that actually paid for all this.  Do they need the recognition of the K’s that badly?



I dunno. In this economy, you never know where ppl/ corporations really are doing. I'm surprised at this collaboration too. Really surprised.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> I dunno. In this economy, you never know where ppl/ corporations really are doing. I'm surprised at this collaboration too. Really surprised.



i am as surprised as you!  seriously shocked by it and the money they are said to have paid them for the "honor" of sponsoring the entire wedding.


----------



## bag-princess

Dolce & Gabanna Founder Mocks ‘Cheap’ Kardashians & Slams IVF Before Hosting Travis & Kourtney’s Wedding
					

He bashed Kourtney's whole family.




					www.yourtango.com
				






maybe that is why everything that they all wore was so tacky - D&G were trolling them!


----------



## lallybelle

D&G are on a rehabilitation tour of sorts from all their racist and other BS. I've seen a lot also discussing displeasure with the K's for even dealing with them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It is kind of weird that a big part of Kourtney’s story on the show right now is her IVF journey, and D&G said such negative things about IVF.


----------



## LittleStar88

Kardashian fans outraged after detail about Kourtney's D&G wedding dress
					

Kardashian fans have spoken out, after Kourtney and new husband Travis Barker allowed so much of their wedding, including Kourtney’s dress, to be provided by Dolce & Gabbana. The Italian …




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## redney

They snubbed Caitlyn.









						Caitlyn Jenner Reportedly Shocked By Kourtney Kardashian Wedding Snub
					

How do you say “dissed” in Italian?




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## TC1

I think the older three are over Caitlyn and her attention seeking self. Obviously the Jenner daughters have a different bio relation, so...I don't know if it's a snub. I haven't seen Kourt interact with Caitlyn since the transition.


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> I think the older three are over Caitlyn and her attention seeking self. Obviously the Jenner daughters have a different bio relation, so...I don't know if it's a snub. I haven't seen Kourt interact with Caitlyn since the transition.


I also heard someone mention all the steps leading up or down to the ceremony location, that could’ve been pretty rough for Caitlyn.


----------



## jcnc

Kourtney Kardashian Says Her Fertility Doctor Recommended She Drink Travis Barker's Semen
					

Now that their multiple, highly-anticipated nuptials have passed, Kourtney Kardashian Barker and Travis Barker have their eye on expanding their blended family — and they’re looking into some alternative medical practices (including a cleanse that would have them avoiding exercise, sex and...



					www.yahoo.com


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> They snubbed Caitlyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn Jenner Reportedly Shocked By Kourtney Kardashian Wedding Snub
> 
> 
> How do you say “dissed” in Italian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vanityfair.com




this article is the first and only mention I have seen of Bey attending this wedding!


----------



## Lounorada

jcnc said:


> Kourtney Kardashian Says Her Fertility Doctor Recommended She Drink Travis Barker's Semen
> 
> 
> Now that their multiple, highly-anticipated nuptials have passed, Kourtney Kardashian Barker and Travis Barker have their eye on expanding their blended family — and they’re looking into some alternative medical practices (including a cleanse that would have them avoiding exercise, sex and...
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com





Kourtney dear, you might want to find a new fertility doctor because this is beyond weird. Also, learn how to shut up and keep most information to yourself as _everyone _does not need to know _everything _about you


----------



## pixiejenna

I heard on the radio about the snub and am not surprised. Has Caitlyn been a part of any major family event after the transition? I feel like she’s iced from the family and has minimal communication with Kendal and Kylie at best. I don’t even recall seeing any pictures of her with her grandchildren and she has over 10 with the kardash Ian-Jenner alone not including her other kids from her previous marriage.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

redney said:


> They snubbed Caitlyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn Jenner Reportedly Shocked By Kourtney Kardashian Wedding Snub
> 
> 
> How do you say “dissed” in Italian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vanityfair.com



Oh wow, that's harsh. She basically raised them, from what we know via TLC she was a great stepdad, and now suddenly she's merely the Jenner girls' embarrassing dad. And yes, I'm aware she went for Kris, but still...didn't they have a heart-to-heart and somewhat made up?

ETA: I find it even harsher that apparently Kourtney said there was no bad blood, Caitlyn "just didn't make the cut". That's quite callous.


----------



## pixiejenna

She basically raised all of the kids while neglecting her kids from a previous marriage. Basically once PMK starting pimping out her own girls and didn’t need to ride on Caitlyn’s Olympic coat tails to fund their lifestyle she was dropped like a hot potato.


----------



## Sferics

pixiejenna said:


> She basically raised all of the kids while neglecting her kids from a previous marriage. Basically once PMK starting pimping out her own girls and didn’t need to ride on Caitlyn’s Olympic coat tails to fund their lifestyle she was dropped like a hot potato.



I don't think this is accurate. They drifted apart much later, while and after CJ transition, and I guess everybody made their contribution to the current situation.
CJ did some interviews and wrote her book, and in the wake of this she said some not-nice things about family members - and even about the late Robert Kardashian. So the situation is neither surprising, nor alone PMK's fault.

NAH, ESH? I don't know. Depends on the perspective.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Maybe they are all still dealing with their feelings about Caitlyn privately. She does still talk a lot about the family to stay relevant. More than I thought she would. If everyone was good and relationships worked out I assume she would have been invited considering how long she was married to PMK. Maybe it’s still weird for them even tho they accepted it? Who knows…


----------



## bag-princess

Now they claim that they didn’t sponsor it - they only “hosted” it 











						Dolce & Gabbana reportedly made millions off Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker's big day. Wedding pros share their thoughts.
					

Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker would not be the first celebrity couple to have a sponsored wedding, high-profile wedding pros told Insider.




					www.insider.com


----------



## bag-princess

Mason Disick reassured North West that stepdads aren't 'evil' after his mom Kourtney Kardashian got engaged to Travis Barker
					

"They're not these evil people like you see in the movies. It's just not like that," he told North, Kim Kardashian shared on "The Kardashians."




					www.insider.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> Now they claim that they didn’t sponsor it - they only “hosted” it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana reportedly made millions off Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker's big day. Wedding pros share their thoughts.
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker would not be the first celebrity couple to have a sponsored wedding, high-profile wedding pros told Insider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com


Why are they saying they didn’t sponsor it? Because the outfits were ALL ATROCIOUS.


----------



## bag-princess

Kourt is tired of Scott’s involvement 











						Kourtney Kardashian Broke The Fourth Wall And Said She And Travis Are Annoyed With How The Show's Editing Them And Scott Disick
					

"We've been watching the edits and it's been so annoying."




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> Kourt is tired of Scott’s involvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian Broke The Fourth Wall And Said She And Travis Are Annoyed With How The Show's Editing Them And Scott Disick
> 
> 
> "We've been watching the edits and it's been so annoying."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeed.com




Okay, I get this, but whose fault is it?


----------



## TC1

^^ Right? Scott didn't need to be in this series. They chose to have him in the cast. Maybe this way Kourt doesn't have to pay him child support if they let him film.


----------



## pixiejenna

Dose Scott even have the kids 50% of the time? I can’t see her having to pay child support to him. One of the smartest things she ever did was not marry him. I think that they keep him in the show as a way to help him make money. Without the show what exactly dose he have going on to earn money? This way he can breadcrumb himself into looking somewhat successful in the eyes of his kids.


----------



## Sferics

pixiejenna said:


> Dose Scott even have the kids 50% of the time? I can’t see her having to pay child support to him. One of the smartest things she ever did was not marry him. I think that they keep him in the show as a way to help him make money. Without the show what exactly dose he have going on to earn money? This way he can breadcrumb himself into looking somewhat successful in the eyes of his kids.




He has his show  "Flip it like Disick" - I think it's still going on?
and his fashion label "Talentless" (the irony: there is really nothing unique - he even stole from Ye^^)
and he might be still be paid for just being a celebrity and appearing in clubs or events.


----------



## Swanky

Are people watching? I haven’t seen anything, I popped in the thread to see what’s up and I’m kinda surprised…
People still care and watch? Serious question


----------



## Sferics

Swanky said:


> Are people watching? I haven’t seen anything, I popped in the thread to see what’s up and I’m kinda surprised…
> People still care and watch? Serious question



I don't know - I never watched his show


----------



## TC1

I have been watching the new series. I don't really know why...but I am   Scott and Kourt seem to share custody of the children from what I have seen.


----------



## lallybelle

See I don't see anything wrong with Scott's involvement on the new show. He is family due to the kids and they have known him so long. I don't blame Kourt though for being annoyed that her engagement show turned into "How's Scott doing".


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> Are people watching? I haven’t seen anything, I popped in the thread to see what’s up and I’m kinda surprised…
> People still care and watch? Serious question





there have not been any episodes since 2019!  looks like it was a one season and done show.


----------



## Sferics

TC1 said:


> I have been watching the new series. I don't really know why...but I am   Scott and Kourt seem to share custody of the children from what I have seen.


I watch it, too  
I like it. But I also liked the old one.
It's just entertaining^^


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> there have not been any episodes since 2019!  looks like it was a one season and done show.


Sorry? I think @Swanky was referring to The Kardashians. All new shows weekly on their new Hulu series.


----------



## TC1

lallybelle said:


> See I don't see anything wrong with Scott's involvement on the new show. He is family due to the kids and they have known him so long. I don't blame Kourt though for being annoyed that her engagement show turned into "How's Scott doing".


I don't think it's just that. Every time Scott films he brings up how he's not invited to any "family" things anymore and lays it on pretty thick. Since his parents are deceased, he brings it up that the K's ARE his family. Which I understand. I'm just saying...if Kourt didn't want him on the series...she could have said so. She was already with Travis when they filmed this Hulu series.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Sorry? I think @Swanky was referring to The Kardashians. All new shows weekly on their new Hulu series.





oh dear -


----------



## bag-princess

she and Kim love trolling their ex’s!  











						Kourtney Kardashian's Son Reign Disick Channels Travis Barker With New Look - E! Online
					

An homage to Travis Barker? Kourtney Kardashian's son Reign Disick debuted a new hairstyle, which resembles one his new stepfather once sported.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## LittleStar88

If Hot Topic sold food and made a commercial for it…



			https://prnewswire2-a.akamaihd.net/p/1893751/sp/189375100/serveFlavor/entryId/1_i6vjmoxs/flavorId/1_o5ewshce/prn_folder/MNR/prn_id/Publish+Order+Part%3a+41432101+file+identifier%3a+3531491/prn_flavor/Source/prn_filename/Daring-x-Kourtney-Travis-Video


----------



## LemonDrop

TMZ
					

Breaking the biggest stories in celebrity and entertainment news. Get exclusive access to the latest stories, photos, and video as only TMZ can.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## LittleStar88

They’re fun to pick apart, but I really hope he will be ok.


----------



## LemonDrop

His post this morning was odd. There hasn't been an update in over 4 hours.


----------



## Sferics

.


----------



## bag-princess

LemonDrop said:


> His post this morning was odd. There hasn't been an update in over 4 hours.




i saw an update - he said God saved me.  people are saying it is just a stunt because his post "God save me" is the name of a song with machine gun kelly.


----------



## LavenderIce

I read somewhere that he was a medical office and it was determined he needed a higher level of care which meant an ambulance transfer to a hospital. A stunt? I hope not. Faking a medical scare is the lowest of the low. Taking away time and resources from those in actual need? No. Just no.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hope it isn’t true.


----------



## purseinsanity

That's a little dramatic.  I wonder what's going on?  I hope if he's sick, he's getting better.   Wondering how many people on death's door have time to tweet?


----------



## LittleStar88

Any chance that the tweet is not related to the medical situation? Maybe he tweeted this earlier in the day and then fell ill later?


----------



## TC1

Travis' son Landon still went on stage with MGK last night to perform. If anything were truly concerning..I don't think that would have happened.


----------



## purseinsanity

LittleStar88 said:


> Any chance that the tweet is not related to the medical situation? Maybe he tweeted this earlier in the day and then fell ill later?


Nope:









						Travis Barker Hospitalized for Pancreatitis After Undergoing Colonoscopy
					

Travis Barker is in the hospital because he has pancreatitis, and doctors believe it was triggered by a colonoscopy ... TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

Here he has monitors but is somehow managing to hold his phone:









						Travis Barker's Daughter Posts and Deletes Photo of Dad in Hospital
					

Travis Barker's family continues to be by his side during the drummer's hospital stay ... as evidenced in a photo shared by his daughter.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## LittleStar88

purseinsanity said:


> Nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travis Barker Hospitalized for Pancreatitis After Undergoing Colonoscopy
> 
> 
> Travis Barker is in the hospital because he has pancreatitis, and doctors believe it was triggered by a colonoscopy ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



Ah. ok! These attention trolls can just troll on then!


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> Any chance that the tweet is not related to the medical situation? Maybe he tweeted this earlier in the day and then fell ill later?


----------



## Jayne1

His daughter, who looks and acts well over 20, with the extremely fake nails and hair and exceedingly suggestive Instagram posing in skimpy outfits... is only 16?  Take some time to be a fun teenager honey.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Jayne1 said:


> His daughter, who looks and acts well over 20, with the extremely fake nails and hair and exceedingly suggestive Instagram posing in skimpy outfits... is only 16?  Take some time to be a fun teenager honey.



That IS being a teenager these days.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> His daughter, who looks and acts well over 20, with the extremely fake nails and hair and exceedingly suggestive Instagram posing in skimpy outfits... is only 16?  Take some time to be a fun teenager honey.


Shocking, isn't it?  My daughter is 16.  The most she's done is get acrylic nails which I made her pay for herself, as I still think it's ridiculous.  She's pretty conservative in how she dresses.  Her friends however, aren't.  She's shown me the type of thirsty pictures they post, and I'm actually more shocked when I see their parents' IG accounts liking the pictures!


----------



## LittleStar88

purseinsanity said:


> Shocking, isn't it?  My daughter is 16.  The most she's done is get acrylic nails which I made her pay for herself, as I still think it's ridiculous.  She's pretty conservative in how she dresses.  Her friends however, aren't.  She's shown me the type of thirsty pictures they post, and I'm actually more shocked when I see their parents' IG accounts liking the pictures!



Seems to be a "thing" nowadays to be your kid's "friend" rather than parent. In some cases it isn't doing the kids any favors.


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> Shocking, isn't it?  My daughter is 16.  The most she's done is get acrylic nails which I made her pay for herself, as I still think it's ridiculous.  She's pretty conservative in how she dresses.  Her friends however, aren't.  She's shown me the type of thirsty pictures they post, and I'm actually more shocked when I see their parents' IG accounts liking the pictures!


I also have a 16-year-old daughter. She definitely shows a lot more midriff than I ever did, but she’d rather wear a vintage sundress than booty shorts, thank goodness.


----------



## Jayne1

16 years old!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> 16 years old!



Fits right in with the Kardashians!  Wonder how long until she’s going out with a skinny black rapper?


----------



## Sferics

A1aGypsy said:


> That IS being a teenager these days.



C'mon. It always was.
But she started much younger...she did some sexy poses at about 12 on her IG. That's really not good. Something is off.


----------



## bag-princess

Well now we know what was happening…




			https://nypost.com/2022/06/29/what-is-pancreatitis-explaining-travis-barkers-health-scare/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=news_tab&mibextid=gLrg5J&fs=e&s=cl


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Well now we know what was happening…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2022/06/29/what-is-pancreatitis-explaining-travis-barkers-health-scare/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=news_tab&mibextid=gLrg5J&fs=e&s=cl


I heard about this last night. Thanks goodness they figured things out for him.


----------



## purseinsanity

Travis Barker Hospitalized for Pancreatitis After Undergoing Colonoscopy
					

Travis Barker is in the hospital because he has pancreatitis, and doctors believe it was triggered by a colonoscopy ... TMZ has learned.




					www.tmz.com
				




That's interesting.  My BFF's husband is a GI doc and he said he'd have thought of alcohol, smoking, medication or a bad diet/gallstones for reasons for Travis first   A different procedure, an ERCP, can rarely cause pancreatitis but he'd never seen it caused by a colonoscopy.  Things that make you go hmmm.


----------



## LittleStar88

He actually posts a lot of unhealthy-looking vegan food on IG. I have no idea what his actual diet consists of, but if he is eating a lot of what he posts I would not be surprised by the heath scare.


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> Travis Barker Hospitalized for Pancreatitis After Undergoing Colonoscopy
> 
> 
> Travis Barker is in the hospital because he has pancreatitis, and doctors believe it was triggered by a colonoscopy ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting.  My BFF's husband is a GI doc and he said he'd have thought of alcohol, smoking, medication or a bad diet/gallstones for reasons for Travis first   A different procedure, an ERCP, can rarely cause pancreatitis but he'd never seen it caused by a colonoscopy.  Things that make you go hmmm.


So what do people think it really is - or could be.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> So what do people think it really is - or could be.



why would anyone think anything else?


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> So what do people think it really is - or could be.



no clue but I don’t believe that!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m in the medical field. I’ve been seeing pancreatitis with ppl that had Covid. It’s so bizarre but has happened with a few pts that are otherwise healthy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

One of my childhood cats got pancreatitis and died and it was the only time I saw my dad cry.


----------



## Sferics

LittleStar88 said:


> He actually posts a lot of unhealthy-looking vegan food on IG. I have no idea what his actual diet consists of, but if he is eating a lot of what he posts I would not be surprised by the heath scare.


Aha. What vegan food do you mean?


----------



## LittleStar88

Sferics said:


> What vegan food do you mean?



Photos of fries with a bunch of stuff all over it, faux sauce and what not, etc. I have the memory of a goldfish so I don’t recall the name of the restaurant. But it’s not salad. Vegan fast food.


----------



## Sferics

LittleStar88 said:


> Photos of fries with a bunch of stuff all over it, faux sauce and what not, etc. I have the memory of a goldfish so I don’t recall the name of the restaurant. But it’s not salad. Vegan fast food.


Ah okay, so it's not the vegan thing, it's the fast food - but I was wondering in general because I thought Kourtney was so much into super healthy eating.


----------



## LittleStar88

Sferics said:


> Ah okay, so it's not the vegan thing, it's the fast food - but I was wondering in general because I thought Kourtney was so much into super healthy eating.



It’s vegan fast food he was posting.


----------



## TC1

They post at Crossroads Kitchen restaurant all the time (I hear Travis is an investor) they also post a lot of Monty's and just did a vegan fast food campaign for Daring Foods.
Kourtney always saying how careful she is about what she eats..seems odd. 
Travis also has a line of CBD called Barker Wellness
Seems to me these two take things to extremes.


----------



## prettyprincess

Sferics said:


> C'mon. It always was.
> But she started much younger...she did some sexy poses at about 12 on her IG. That's really not good. Something is off.
> 
> View attachment 5437367


It really depends on the household. There are recent pics of her posing suggestively in a thong bikini! Too much. My parents would’ve literally beat my a** had I done something like that.


----------



## Sferics

prettyprincess said:


> It really depends on the household. There are recent pics of her posing suggestively in a thong bikini! Too much. My parents would’ve literally beat my a** had I done something like that.


Oh! I don't like it, too but Teenager do dumb and sometimes tasteless stuff. Fortunately, hitting children is nowadays forbidden (at least were Iive)


----------



## BevS813

From his Instagram story


----------



## bag-princess

so when the real paps don’t tow the line she’s mad and disgusted with them 









						Kourtney Kardashian Slams Paparazzi Amid Travis Barker’s Hospitalization: ‘Shame on You’
					

Kardashian and Barker spoke out for the first time since he was rushed to the hospital.




					www.glamour.com


----------



## bagsforme

He says he got pancreatitis because the polyp wasn't removed by a specialist?  So who did the endoscopy?  And shes mad for paps doing what they do everyday?


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> He says he got pancreatitis because the polyp wasn't removed by a specialist?  So who did the endoscopy?  And shes mad for paps doing what they do everyday?



she sounds as slow as she usually does!


----------



## bagsforme

TC1 said:


> They post at Crossroads Kitchen restaurant all the time (I hear Travis is an investor) they also post a lot of Monty's and just did a vegan fast food campaign for Daring Foods.
> Kourtney always saying how careful she is about what she eats..seems odd.
> Travis also has a line of CBD called Barker Wellness
> Seems to me these two take things to extremes.



Isn't Monty's a steakhouse?  Why would they go there?  They full of contradictions.


----------



## purseinsanity

bagsforme said:


> He says he got pancreatitis because the polyp wasn't removed by a specialist?  So who did the endoscopy?  And shes mad for paps doing what they do everyday?


Lol exactly.  What’s he implying?  Then who was doing the endoscopy?  Last I checked, a Gastroenterologist (at least in the US) would perform this procedure, and that _*is*_ a specialty.  So a GI was doing the procedure and a Joe Schmo stepped in to remove the polyp?  Puhleese.


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> so when the real paps don’t tow the line she’s mad and disgusted with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian Slams Paparazzi Amid Travis Barker’s Hospitalization: ‘Shame on You’
> 
> 
> Kardashian and Barker spoke out for the first time since he was rushed to the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.glamour.com



???

"A few hours after sharing her initial message, however, Kardashian took a moment to call out *the paparazzi who allegedly sold photos of her from “weeks ago” as if she was “out and about” while Barker was in the hospital.* “I didn't forget about you,” she wrote. “A new level of low, monetizing off our nightmare. Really savagely uncool when I actually didn't leave his side…shame on you.” 


I would be mad, too.


----------



## TC1

bagsforme said:


> Isn't Monty's a steakhouse?  Why would they go there?  They full of contradictions.


Monty's Goodburger is a plant based restaurant


----------



## TC1

From what I have seen of Kourt and Travis this past season they did a lot of odd "cleanses" and "fasts" to be in baby making health. Kendall has a fricken hyperbaric chamber in her house..it seems to me there are a lot of procedures and things being done in the name of health..but not at the recommendation of an ACTUAL physician


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> From what I have seen of Kourt and Travis this past season they did a lot of odd "cleanses" and "fasts" to be in baby making health. Kendall has a fricken hyperbaric chamber in her house..it seems to me there are a lot of procedures and things being done in the name of health..but not at the recommendation of an ACTUAL physician




most "normal" people concerned about their health and improving it will watch what they eat,not smoke or drink,excersise and take vitamins,etc.  these people are always looking for shortcuts! nothing wrong with cleanses and fasts of course but trying to be healthy without actually putting in the work other than those huge salads??   because you can always afford to run to some doctor or clinic to fix it??? and a hyperbaric chamber???


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> most "normal" people concerned about their health and improving it will watch what they eat,not smoke or drink,excersise and take vitamins,etc.  these people are always looking for shortcuts! nothing wrong with cleanses and fasts of course but trying to be healthy without actually putting in the work other than those huge salads??   because you can always afford to run to some doctor or clinic to fix it??? and a hyperbaric chamber???


Kendall said she has numerous rooms in her house dedicated to "wellness devices" because she's "obsessed with health" 
Uhhhh getting bags of IV drips and sitting in devices in your mansion sound more like an issue for a therapist than a physician


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Kendall said she has numerous rooms in her house dedicated to "wellness devices" because she's "obsessed with health"
> Uhhhh getting bags of IV drips and sitting in devices in your mansion sound more like an issue for a therapist than a physician




LMAO        so true!


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> so when the real paps don’t tow the line she’s mad and disgusted with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian Slams Paparazzi Amid Travis Barker’s Hospitalization: ‘Shame on You’
> 
> 
> Kardashian and Barker spoke out for the first time since he was rushed to the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.glamour.com


LOL, what a hypocrite.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> From what I have seen of Kourt and Travis this past season they did a lot of odd "cleanses" and "fasts" to be in baby making health. Kendall has a fricken hyperbaric chamber in her house..it seems to me there are a lot of procedures and things being done in the name of health..but not at the recommendation of an ACTUAL physician


Didn't she also claim she was advised to drink his semen??  
I'm surprised she didn't get pancreatitis too.


----------



## bagsforme

TC1 said:


> From what I have seen of Kourt and Travis this past season they did a lot of odd "cleanses" and "fasts" to be in baby making health. Kendall has a fricken hyperbaric chamber in her house..it seems to me there are a lot of procedures and things being done in the name of health..but not at the recommendation of an ACTUAL physician



That's what I thought when he said it wasn't removed by a specialist.  He probably went to some quack.   Like those people that do the colon cleanse.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Didn't she also claim she was advised to drink his semen??
> *I'm surprised she didn't get pancreatitis too*.




   LMAO! since they had their appt's for their endoscopy the same day you never know. and you know what they say - the couple who has hospital procedures together stay together! i would have loved it if the doctor had said "look ya'll ain't going to waste my time with your foolishness - there are real people who are sick/have medical problems that need help!"


----------



## purseinsanity

bagsforme said:


> That's what I thought when he said it wasn't removed by a specialist.  He probably went to some quack.   Like those people that do the colon cleanse.


Only other option would be a general surgeon.  But that's not exactly NOT a specialist either.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I swear that family is cursed - at least the men are. They were just hitched and Travis almost died.  

I mean seriously,  does this look like the hottest men on the planet? More like a list of varying ratchetness


----------



## LittleStar88

hermes_lemming said:


> I swear that family is cursed - at least the men are. They were just hitched and Travis almost died.
> 
> I mean seriously,  does this look like the hottest men on the planet? More like a list of varying ratchetness



In all fairness, as someone who is heavily tattooed, going through a health battle and no longer looking my best, I have dramatically scaled back my judgement of others based solely on looks alone.

While I agree they’re not traditional hotness and not what I’d expect them to be with, they’re possibly kind people. Travis and Pete seem so, don’t know much about the other two.

At the end of the day, looks fade but personality is forever.

ETA: I think one of them is Travis Scott, and I think he’s a douchebag.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LittleStar88 said:


> In all fairness, as someone who is heavily tattooed, going through a health battle and no longer looking my best, I have dramatically scaled back my judgement of others based solely on looks alone.
> 
> While I agree they’re not traditional hotness and not what I’d expect them to be with, they’re possibly kind people. Travis and Pete seem so, don’t know much about the other two.
> 
> At the end of the day, looks fade but personality is forever.


I know a number of inked people (whom I adore) and honestly that doesn't factor in this discussion.  When I said "look" I didn't mean it literally but more like interchangeably with the word "seem". I apologize profusely if it triggered a negative response as that was never my intent. 

I thought this thread was to poke fun at folks who based their career on how relative they are in today's society.

And to be frank, I always found the term "hot" to be off-putting. But that's just me. I prefer "beauty" and yes this list is not traditional but really what is these days? Scot dissick? That was meant to be a joke but hopefully you understand what I'm getting at. 

I'm sorry for your current health battles and sincerely wish you a speedy recovery.  And please don't give a hoot to how you look. I'm certain those that love and care for you think that you're gorgeous just the way you are. We are always our worst critic.


----------



## LittleStar88

hermes_lemming said:


> I know a number of inked people (whom I adore) and honestly that doesn't factor in this discussion.  When I said "look" I didn't mean it literally but more like interchangeably with the word "seem". I apologize profusely if it triggered a negative response as that was never my intent.
> 
> I thought this thread was to poke fun at folks who based their career on how relative they are in today's society.
> 
> And to be frank, I always found the term "hot" to be off-putting. But that's just me. I prefer "beauty" and yes this list is not traditional but really what is these days? Scot dissick? That was meant to be a joke but hopefully you understand what I'm getting at.
> 
> I'm sorry for your current health battles and sincerely wish you a speedy recovery.  And please don't give a hoot to how you look. I'm certain those that love and care for you think that you're gorgeous just the way you are. We are always our worst critic.



Thank you 

I am probably a little sensitive, having gone from hot to not in a short time. But also receiving a lot of judgement over the years for tattoos, previously dressing in offbeat/lowbrow ways, etc. Probably fairly hypocritical of me to poke fun at how some of these people look. But part of their job is to be in the public eye and that will come with some jabs. 

I guess because I kind of like Pete and Travis Barker, always have, and feel that as human beings they have presented as pretty good people so I overlook the general appearance. At face value only they are a little ratchet!


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> In all fairness, as someone who is heavily tattooed, going through a health battle and no longer looking my best, I have dramatically scaled back my judgement of others based solely on looks alone.
> 
> While I agree they’re not traditional hotness and not what I’d expect them to be with, they’re possibly kind people. Travis and Pete seem so, don’t know much about the other two.
> 
> At the end of the day, looks fade but personality is forever.
> *
> ETA: I think one of them is Travis Scott, and I think he’s a douchebag.*





i would take him over the other one and pete any day of the week!


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> i would take him over the other one and pete any day of the week!



I lost all respect for him after the Astroworld concert fiasco.


----------



## MiniMabel

Jayne1 said:


> 16 years old!





It seems there's a lot of plastic already.  It's sad how cheap and generic these people aspire to look. Always desperate for attention and likes, an empty life.

The little dog's behind by her large behind was unfortunate timing!


----------



## purseinsanity

hermes_lemming said:


> I swear that family is cursed - at least the men are. They were just hitched and Travis almost died.
> 
> I mean seriously,  does this look like the hottest men on the planet? More like a list of varying ratchetness


I'm more shocked there are white men in the mix!


----------



## A bottle of Red

purseinsanity said:


> Didn't she also claim she was advised to drink his semen??
> I'm surprised she didn't get pancreatitis too.


Well then no wonder she's not pregnant


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

MiniMabel said:


> It seems there's a lot of plastic already.  It's sad how cheap and generic these people aspire to look. Always desperate for attention and likes, an empty life.
> 
> The little dog's behind by her large behind was unfortunate timing!


What’s really really sad is that you can see the photoshop in the second post of her with the black dress. In a few of the pics if you look at the curtains you can see how wavy they are. I cannot imagine the anxiety these young girls have over body image nowadays. I thought it was bad 20+ years ago when I was a teen


----------



## MiniMabel

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> What’s really really sad is that you can see the photoshop in the second post of her with the black dress. In a few of the pics if you look at the curtains you can see how wavy they are. I cannot imagine the anxiety these young girls have over body image nowadays. I thought it was bad 20+ years ago when I was a teen



I think that the issue is the lack of guidance and instillation of self-respect and confidence from parents.   But, with parents who behave inappropriately themselves it's unlikely that the children will behave any differently.  Without self-respect, discipline and modesty, all these children (and adults) have become self-obsessed narcissists and attention-seekers which does not bode at all well for their, or society's, future.  Many of them will never work at a proper job, they only want to be "influencers" or to be on Youtube/dsocial media often flaunting wealth. These are sad times.


----------



## bag-princess

Kourtney's fans slam husband Travis' 'disgusting' post amid IVF struggle
					

KOURTNEY Kardashian’s husband Travis Barker has been slammed for sharing a “tone-deaf” post amid their IVF struggle. The reality star, 43, and Blink-182 drummer, 46, have been try…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> Kourtney's fans slam husband Travis' 'disgusting' post amid IVF struggle
> 
> 
> KOURTNEY Kardashian’s husband Travis Barker has been slammed for sharing a “tone-deaf” post amid their IVF struggle. The reality star, 43, and Blink-182 drummer, 46, have been try…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com



Oof.

My first thought was he’s just being whatever punk persona people want to see. Then, no. He’s old enough to know better and too old to say this no matter what’s going on at home. 

As fun as they are to pick on, I feel bad for Kourney having to struggle to conceive. His comment was inconsiderate.


----------



## bag-princess

Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker 'buy $14.5M Santa Barbara home'
					

The lovebirds snapped up a beach house near Santa Barbara, California, where they got engaged in 2021, for $14.5 million on Friday, according to UsWeekly. Conan O'Brien used to own the home.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> Kourtney Kardashian and Travis Barker 'buy $14.5M Santa Barbara home'
> 
> 
> The lovebirds snapped up a beach house near Santa Barbara, California, where they got engaged in 2021, for $14.5 million on Friday, according to UsWeekly. Conan O'Brien used to own the home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


She's moving away from mommy and the clan?


----------



## uhpharm01

Jayne1 said:


> She's moving away from mommy and the clan?


they don't pay her any attention anyway lol and she's not mommy's favorite kid either.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> She's moving away from mommy and the clan?




she has been saying for months every chance she gets how they aren't really close anymore and she wants to distance herself from them now.   but as uhpharm01 said - don't nobody pay her any attention anyway!


----------



## TC1

I think her fam is happy she's happy. They want to let her spend her time with Travis and not have to witness them eating each other alive in front of them   
I get it you're in love..but I'm sure you could come up for air to have a conversation once in awhile.


----------

